# Post your newest shoe purchases here!



## Swanky

Hi!
Post your newest acquisitions in this thread, please post pics for us to enjoy!!



previous thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/what-was-your-most-recent-shoe-purchase-34564.html


----------



## GhstDreamer

Got this yesterday - stuart weitzman thigh high black boots (with a one inch platform!) I totally love them!!!






(I did put on a pair of black tights after - just wanted to take the picture without the tights first, though it got pretty warm by the afternoon)


----------



## HauteMama

I just purchased these:
http://www.endless.com/Steve-Madden...1BLUZG6,B002FQ4V8O,B0029L385W&asinTitle=Steve Madden Rusttik Boot&contextTitle=Search%20Results&page=1&prepickColor=1&size=40&dept=242169011&node=242169011&nodes=242169011&brands=Steve%20Madden&sort=shoesbrowserel2

They should arrive on Tuesday.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Really cool boots!!!


----------



## HauteMama

GhstDreamer: Those boots look GREAT on you! Maybe it is just the angle of the photo, but they don't look as high as they probably are (at least with a 1" platform I'd expect them to be pretty high!). They are very flattering on you.


----------



## Swanky

^^^Oooh, I'd love to see a brighter picture!

^I ordered Steve Madden's from Endless too!
I got these: http://www.endless.com/dp/B0019LZ64E -last pair I think.


----------



## auroraskye

Here are my two most recent pair:

From DSW - NYLA Sage (should be arriving today or tomorrow, woot!)






From 6pm.com - rsvp Mary-Kate (just ordered today)






I already own about half a dozen pair of oxfords (at least.. ) but none that are RED! I am so excited.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Just got these today!

BCBGMAXAZRIA Falla Boot


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I also ordered these from Bluefly.

Lovely People Riddler suede boots, grey.


----------



## GhstDreamer

HauteMama said:


> GhstDreamer: Those boots look GREAT on you! Maybe it is just the angle of the photo, but they don't look as high as they probably are (at least with a 1" platform I'd expect them to be pretty high!). They are very flattering on you.



Thanks! They're a 4 inch heel but from the angle they look a lot lower. They're also black suede - I wish they were available in burgundy...


----------



## Bagnista

Hello Lover.............


----------



## Tiffer

Michael Shannon Black Bow Heels from a recent photoshoot I did. I fell in love with them and ended up buying a pair from Off Broadway Shoe Store. The heels zip up in the back and the bow clips it shut.​ 
------​ 


 
Recently purchased these LV Spicy Sandals. They were too gorgeous not to buy. ​


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
*Bagnista* those boots are cool!!!

Ann Demeulemeester lace-ups in chalk


----------



## Tiffer

*Auroraskye *- Those red oxfords are gorgeous! I love the style and color.


----------



## beck77

Tiffer said:


> Michael Shannon Black Bow Heels from a recent photoshoot I did. I fell in love with them and ended up buying a pair from Off Broadway Shoe Store. The heels zip up in the back and the bow clips it shut.​
> ------​




Love these. How much did you buy it for? Do anyone know if any online store that is selling this? I don't live in US. So need to purchase it online. ​


----------



## Tiffer

beck77 said:


> Love these. How much did you buy it for? Do anyone know if any online store that is selling this? I don't live in US. So need to purchase it online.




*Beck77* - Thank you. I got them for about $70 after taxes and such. I'm sorry I searched online everywhere and I can't find any online retailers that carry it. Its on the Off Broadway Shoe Store website though they only sell through stores. Maybe if you have any friends or family in the states they can purchase one and ship it to you? I'm sorry, I really did try to look for it. I would keep checking eBay just in case it turns up too.  I hope you find a pair. Good luck!​


----------



## immashoesaddict

beck77 said:


> Love these. How much did you buy it for? Do anyone know if any online store that is selling this? I don't live in US. So need to purchase it online.
> [/CENTER]


 
which country are you located at?


----------



## beck77

Tiffer - thanks for trying to help. i will try around and search and see if i can find one on ebay too. enjoy your shoes. 

immashoesaddict - i am from singapore.


----------



## thoang0705

GhstDreamer said:


> Got this yesterday - stuart weitzman thigh high black boots (with a one inch platform!) I totally love them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I did put on a pair of black tights after - just wanted to take the picture without the tights first, though it got pretty warm by the afternoon)


These are cute!  Where did you find them (if you don't mind me asking).

Can't wait to get these Giuseppes..


----------



## plumaplomb

^ Absolutely stunning.


----------



## GhstDreamer

tiffer: Those LV spicy sandals are hot!

thoang0705: Love those Giuseppes heels! They're so elegant and classy.

I got my boots at Nordstrom but it's also available at Saks - here's the link (btw they're super comfortable)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1256684287510&ev19=1:28http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1256684287510&ev19=1:28


----------



## Tiffer

*GhstDreamer *- Thanks! It was hard to decide which style to buy (they had like 4 different color combinations) but I finally settled for these ones. 

*Thoang0705 *- Those Guiseppe heels are gorgeous!


----------



## immashoesaddict

beck77 said:


> Tiffer - thanks for trying to help. i will try around and search and see if i can find one on ebay too. enjoy your shoes.
> 
> immashoesaddict - i am from singapore.


 

if you have any one is aust . they might be able to get you some ..i know a few brands in aust have similar pairs  and in variety of colours too


----------



## Tiffer

*immashoesaddict*, Yeah I love all the colors that these shoes come in. Their purple and red really drew my eye though I'm not sure where I'd wear the purple ones to exactly. The silver was gorgeous as well. If you don't mind my asking, what brands in Australia have that similar style? I have a friend who is also looking for a pair. I offered to buy one and ship it to her but she said it might be easier for her if she could find a similar pair where she lives. Thanks!​


----------



## beck77

immashoesaddict - i would like to know too.  thanks.


----------



## plumaplomb

Theeeeeeeeeeeese!! But in a different size:

http://cgi.ebay.com/425-DIANE-VON-F...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item414a01a09e
I do not authenticate this seller or anything. I just looked for a photo!


----------



## seaotta

Amelia Sandals by Kate Spade. Couldn't turn down the deal online, additional 25% off, already on sale and free shipping =)


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Lucchese boots =)


----------



## BlondeBarbie

I just bought my first pair of Christian Louboutin's & I'm in LOVE!!!

http://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss335/khicks2288/DSC03206.jpg


----------



## Tiffer

*plumaplomb*, Very nice DVFs! They're so classy and sophisiticated. 

*seaotta*, I love those Kate Spades! Have a pair myself. Sounds like you got a great price for them. =) 

*CrazyBeautifulU*, Cute Lucchese boots. They are a beautiful color too. Nice choice!

*BlondeBarbie*, Oh wow, those Christian Louboutin's are _to die for_! Amazing first pair.​


----------



## MissPrivé

*BlondeBarbie* This is an amazing first pair, BlondeBarbie! Ice blue is one of my favorite colors in Louboutins! Enjoy them!!!

*CrazyBeautifulU* I love your boots! I got these from Céline:


----------



## nessahhh

Bagnista said:


> Hello Lover.............



These are sooo pretty! What're they?!


----------



## Tiffer

*MissPrive*, Very cute boots! It has a very unique design. How high are they? Or do they have short heels? Are the newest season, Fall/Winter '09?

*nessahhh*, I was just about to ask that too. =P What brand and style. 
And, *Bagnista*, do they come in any other colors? They're adorable. ​


----------



## MissPrivé

*Tiffer* Thank you! These boots are designed by french actress Emmanuelle Seigner for Céline. She's the wife of director Roman Polanski and the motives on the boots are from his movie "Dance of the Vampires". They're limited (100 pcs worldwide). They already came in stores in spring 09, but i was in Paris this summer and the Céline store and Galeries Lafayettes still had some pairs left! I'm short (5'2") and they end just under my knees (don't know the exact height). Check out the pic below for heel reference.


----------



## vlore

Couldn't say no to these cute sandals or to the price!!! 
*Sam Edelman 'Giada' sandals*
http://www.belk.com/AST/Boutiques/B...2900421GIADA/Sam+Edelman+Giada+Flat.jsp?off=9

and these *Frye 'Studded Mary' *ones
https://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs...atalogId=301&productId=501933186&summaryOnly=


----------



## Tiffer

*MissPrive*, Wow they truly are stunning! I love the back story for them. Wow, I had no idea that Roman Polanski remarried, nor did I know that his wife designed these gorgeous boots! Very beautiful! You're so lucky to have a pair of these very limited shoes. =)

*vlore*, I must say I love both of your new shoes. Very cute and bohemian chic. And for such a great price! You're right, you really can't say no to them or their price! =)​


----------



## vesna

My new shoes this month (and enough for quite a while, the last ones are sooooo expensive)

some older Miu Miu models, found them really cheep (they are quite funky)
















Marc jacobs booties






Ugg






and the winner is......Fiorentini and Baker Emma caramel from yesterday


----------



## indi3r4

got these lela rose for payless flats for a total of $15!!



this in blue..


----------



## seaotta

MissPrivé;12947879 said:
			
		

> *BlondeBarbie* This is an amazing first pair, BlondeBarbie! Ice blue is one of my favorite colors in Louboutins! Enjoy them!!!
> 
> *CrazyBeautifulU* I love your boots! I got these from Céline:




I have been LUSTING after those boots since I saw them in Elle. My boyfriend was like, no way, cowboy boots are for cowboys. but no! I LOVE them and still want them.


----------



## siyg

These arrived today and I love them to death...rain boots with heels! In pink!  Trying to convince myself not to exchange them for the more practical black ones although I don't think I have enough clothes to match these ones.


----------



## Bagsluver

Got these today for 70.00 whoo fricken hoo! Guess over the knee boots. I was looking for over the knee boots for the longest!


----------



## indi3r4

^i love that over the knee boots!!  where did you get them from?


----------



## vlore

2 *Trove Tkees* sandals (gold & silver)
I love that they are skinny flip-flops...first time buying them...hopefully they are cute and comfy IRL.
http://www.chickdowntown.com/viewproduct.asp?ID=148874


----------



## sendmeonacruise

Bagsluver said:


> Got these today for 70.00 whoo fricken hoo! Guess over the knee boots. I was looking for over the knee boots for the longest!



Great deal!!! Where did you get them?!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Just got these yesterday - Coach Alexandria heels in dark brown


----------



## CoachGirl12

GhstDreamer said:


> Just got these yesterday - Coach Alexandria heels in dark brown


These are hot!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

These finally arrived in the mail today. I got them from Bluefly and they're Stuart Weitzman, a purple suede with a silver buckle.


----------



## Bagsluver

indi3r4 said:


> ^i love that over the knee boots!!  where did you get them from?


sendmeonacruise

I bought them from Nordstrom Rack for only 70.00


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## Dabyachunv

Since it's getting cold over here I bought these Spyder boots today...There so warm & waterproof!


----------



## Dabyachunv

Please tell me that they are not comfy....There fab-the color is very nice.



GhstDreamer said:


> Just got these yesterday - Coach Alexandria heels in dark brown


----------



## ellacoach

Tory Burch Reva's in black (I think y'all know what they look like!)


----------



## SisiEko

Needed a pick me up during lunch today. Got this: Ralph Lauren Amaya. The purple was too hard to resist. Maybe I'll take some modeling pics when I get home


----------



## Jahpson

dark brown chanel flats


----------



## Milton

prada lug sole garter boots in brown... ordered them monday, they arrived on tuesday, wearing them today!!!!


----------



## eggpudding

Zara suede thigh highs...tried them on in the summer but didn't take the plunge til this week


----------



## k*d

Got these Jil Sander boots. They were out of my size online so I panicked and got them in store.  Too bad; I was waiting for them to go on sale.  Will wear it with my new Jen Kao dress for the space-hooker look.  The husband should have fun with that.


----------



## NYCBelle

indi3r4 said:


> ^i love that over the knee boots!!  where did you get them from?


 

i think they're Guess

http://www.endless.com/GUESS-RUMALA...1&bpage=1&fromPage=search&contextTitle=Search Results&asins=B0021AG2Y0,B0021AFRH8,B0021AG1Q4,B0021AG39O,B0021AFRX2,B0021AG28G,B0021AFNL8,B001CX3WQ8,B000XRF5S2,B0021AG18M,B0021AFPRA,B0021L8EZO,B0021AFZNO,B0021AFRGY,B0023RRTGG,B0021AFNYK,B0029TPLN6,B0021L8F62,B001TDKXRW,B002C7K6XA


----------



## Cor03

CoachGirl12 said:


> These are hot!!


OMG I'm in love with them!! I might have to snag a pair for myself!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks CoachGirl12, Dabyachunv and Cor03! They are very comfortable but I actually had to go down 1/2 size to fit and I find that Coach shoes often are tts but not this pair. The boutique has quite a bit left in the black and some in the browns.

k*d: Hot hot hot boots! They're so freaking sexy!

lorihmatthews: Those are such pretty flats...I like how the silver hardware looks with the deep purple suede.

CrazyBeautifulU: Your shoes do look very Victorian and contemporary at the same - it's a gorgeous pair of lace-ups!


----------



## plpc

My 1st pair of designer shoes. Louis Vuitton's Coquette ^^


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Beautiful!


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
wow!!! They're stunning *plpc* - congrats


----------



## immashoesaddict

Tiffer said:


> *immashoesaddict*, Yeah I love all the colors that these shoes come in. Their purple and red really drew my eye though I'm not sure where I'd wear the purple ones to exactly. The silver was gorgeous as well. If you don't mind my asking, what brands in Australia have that similar style? I have a friend who is also looking for a pair. I offered to buy one and ship it to her but she said it might be easier for her if she could find a similar pair where she lives. Thanks!​


 

sorry for the delay in reply  urm ones that i can think from the top of my head , its preety old range but im preety sure these brans might still have it ; betts shoes , pierre fontaine and you might be able to find some from ebay or even wanted shoes * its a sydney base store *


----------



## plpc

Thanks *annemerrick* ,*Straight-Laced* !


----------



## JuneHawk

I got these Betsey Johnson shoes yesterday.  The boots are from DSW and I LOVE them!


----------



## Charlie

^^^ Love love loooooooove the Betsey Johnson ones  

Where did you get them?


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks!  I got them at my local Off 5th.


----------



## Charlie

^^^ Thank you!! I looked there last month and nothing. I will call tomorrow and see if they have any. I've been wanting a pair for sometime now but I want to try them on first. Could you tell me the price? You can PM if you don't want to post it here. =D


----------



## JuneHawk

They came up to $113 with tax, I think that was including a 25% off they had going.


----------



## vlore

*Frye 'Vanessa Strappy Sandal'* $55.30 @ Belk


----------



## uhkiwi

balmain knockoffs!


----------



## uhkiwi

Milton said:


> prada lug sole garter boots in brown... ordered them monday, they arrived on tuesday, wearing them today!!!!








garter boots how fab are these!!


----------



## Brina

*GhstDreamer*, the Coach Alexandria are so hot! Do you have modeling pics? What do you wear with them?


----------



## annemerrick

A few new pairs for me.....

Converse
Amanda Smith boots
Malene Birger sandals


----------



## missjenny2679

These adorable Chloes are on their way to me


----------



## LVoeMe

These Steve Madden pumps are being shipped to me in black as we speak!!
I'M SO EXCITED!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^^My cousin has those exact ones! They are really cute on! *congrats*


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## lorihmatthews

I just got these Gucci pumps ... I am trying to decide if I love them because they look kind of retro or I don't like them because they look too old for me ...


----------



## miss gucci

my new fornarina green  suede wedges


----------



## titania029

I got these Stuart Weitzmans a couple of weeks ago.  I like them so much, I'm contemplating buying a second pair for when the first pair wears out...


----------



## PANda_USC

*lori*, they're cute!! And they look comfy!


----------



## PANda_USC

Christian Louboutin No. Prives in Nude Glitter w/ Gold Specchio from the 2010 Resort collection!


----------



## miss gucci

*PANda_USC *those louboutins are hot..love them...


----------



## P.Y.T.

Very nice PANda_USC!!!


----------



## Ilgin

Christian Louboutin Mamimo 140 platform shoe boots


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
LOVE them Ilgin!!!


----------



## vesna

here I come again with boots, Canadians think bout boots more at this time (love all the pumps posted, by the way)


----------



## Straight-Laced

Camilla Skovgaard shoe boots


----------



## Alva

Jessica Simpson Josephine!!!

They arrive yesterday!!! Iam so happy!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^I love JS shoes, those are HOT!


----------



## KittyKat65

Chanel red patent ballet flats, Tory Burch navy heart flats, Modern Vintage booties


----------



## P.Y.T.

I ordered these earlier today! I swear nordstrom never has my size. It seems
like the size 6 are the first to go..

http://www.zappos.com/sam-edelman-york-black?zlfid=111
Sam Edelman suede studded platform





DV ankle boot w/ studded detailing! I heart these. They match my TB bag perfect.. 









RS's (Cognac)





ETA: Snapped pics with cell phone in-store


----------



## plpc

*Straight-Laced*They're beautiful!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx =)


----------



## balenciagababy

You guys! I got my first pair of Stuart Weitzmans..

http://www.shoebuy.com/stuart-weitzman-archery/331615

totally out of season, but i got them in TJ Maxx for 13 DOLLARS. I was so happy!


----------



## .jourdyn.

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Check out more photos of these Fendi heels on my blog =)



Very cute!


----------



## Straight-Laced

plpc said:


> *Straight-Laced*They're beautiful!



 thanks *plpc*!


----------



## Ilgin

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Check out more photos of these Fendi heels on my blog =)


 
Those Fendis are insanely hot!! Congrats !!


----------



## Babestaaa

I got 4 pairs of aldo sandals/shoes yesterday that I would love love love to share, but their X-mas gifts =/ I must be patient though  All 4 pairs came out to a whopping $94! It was the outlets so they were marked down plus another 50% off!


----------



## GhstDreamer

A pair of Michael by Michael Kors heels! Just got them yesterday!






PYT: love all the shoes you bought!

Alva: Those JS heels are so rocker chic!


----------



## jmcadon

Jimmy Choo yellow patent flats. These shoes look so happy!


----------



## boxermomof2

Oak NYC 

http://www.oaknyc.com/women/back-in-stock/black-suede-strap-platfor.html?enlarged

Surface to Air wedge boots


----------



## sally.m

I brought these in town the other day. I was shopping for Christmas presents but they called to me!

http://www.kurtgeiger.com/online-shop/121443-kg-hollis


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^^Cute!


----------



## vesna

got my new F+B boots Eternity...love them


----------



## Black_Swarmer

I have just returned from Paris and from visiting all kinds of boutiques with beautiful stuff *sigh* and of course I came home with a little something 

Miss Dior booties in black:








Love the gold on the inside of the heel 

and a pair of Miss Dior cannage-patterned shoes, also in black:








Just gorgeous with the pattern and the little lacing detail on the front


----------



## Glynis

Jimmy Choo for H&M bargains! Total of £190 (about $320 USD) for all three pairs!


----------



## Ilgin

Glynis said:


> Jimmy Choo for H&M bargains! Total of £190 (about $320 USD) for all three pairs!


Beautiful! You are one luck lady


----------



## laureenthemean

Yay, they're finally here, my dream NK shoes!


----------



## laureenthemean

And, since a girl cannot live in heels alone, my second pair of Lanvin:












Haha, you can see marks from when I was wearing the NK shoes!


----------



## jjensen

laureenthemean said:


> Yay, they're finally here, my dream NK shoes!



These NK heels are amazing!!! They are so hot!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Laureenthemean: Very nice! I love the detailing of the NK heels.


----------



## vesna

OMG Camilla, this is just amazing, you Dior addict, amazing 

and your, so called, small collection, is just WOW



Black_Swarmer said:


> I have just returned from Paris and from visiting all kinds of boutiques with beautiful stuff *sigh* and of course I came home with a little something
> 
> Miss Dior booties in black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the gold on the inside of the heel
> 
> and a pair of Miss Dior cannage-patterned shoes, also in black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gorgeous with the pattern and the little lacing detail on the front


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Thanks Vesna  the booties have already become my favourite everyday footwear - which was why I got them, have an old pair of black booties that I have just worn the living daylights out of, so I needed a new pair!

Oh, and if you haven't already been there, go check my thread on my Paris haul in the Dior forum, I'm afraid I didn't only bring home shoes ...


----------



## boraxkim

*Black_Swarmer*: LOVE your purchases! especially the second pair - adorable!!


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

The Lanvin Flats look FABULOUS on you, Laureen!  Wow, the NK shoes are hot, too!  Love em!


----------



## jubanegra

I just bought the woodsuede slouch flat boots in black with brown straps (Jeffrey Campbell). Does anybody have it? I am in love. I hope it's comfortable, because I am planning to use it on my next vacation (February ).


----------



## PorscheGirl

Just got these Jimmy Choos. I just love them!


----------



## kdo

*LD Tuttle the Shifter*















*Worn folded down!*


----------



## vesna

Black_Swarmer said:


> Thanks Vesna  the booties have already become my favourite everyday footwear - which was why I got them, have an old pair of black booties that I have just worn the living daylights out of, so I needed a new pair!
> 
> Oh, and if you haven't already been there, go check my thread on my Paris haul in the Dior forum, I'm afraid I didn't only bring home shoes ...



OMG  I did see ...yeeeeeee


----------



## vesna

I am showing off my fav Doc Martens (Thema)


----------



## jubanegra

Sweet! 
It must be great on winter.



vesna said:


> I am showing off my fav Doc Martens (Thema)


----------



## babyontheway

kdo- your boots are fab!! they great great on your very toned legs


----------



## kdo

Thanks so much, *babyontheway!*


----------



## vlore

*Lanvin* patent bow flats


----------



## mayen120

kdo said:


> Thanks so much, *babyontheway!*


 



I LOVE YOUR BOOTS!!!!!!!


----------



## kdo

Thanks, *mayen!!*



mayen120 said:


> I LOVE YOUR BOOTS!!!!!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

I was going to wait til next week so I could get more than one pair, but just my luck, I look today and they have my size and in the color I want, but they only had like a couple left, so I had to get them today! I hope they end up fitting!


----------



## sharbear508

Just bought these Burberry Prorsum ankle boots off eBay in non-patent leather. I'm so excited about them!!


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> I was going to wait til next week so I could get more than one pair, but just my luck, I look today and they have my size and in the color I want, but they only had like a couple left, so I had to get them today! I hope they end up fitting!



CUTE!!! I love the buckle-detail. Girl, you did good...you gotta snag things before they are 'sold out'!!! Hope they fit nicely! *fingers crossed*


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> CUTE!!! I love the buckle-detail. Girl, you did good...you gotta snag things before they are 'sold out'!!! Hope they fit nicely! *fingers crossed*


haha, they better because I wasn't suppose to spend anymore this week! LOL


----------



## Straight-Laced

sharbear508 said:


> Just bought these Burberry Prorsum ankle boots off eBay in non-patent leather. I'm so excited about them!!
> 
> View attachment 943393




I LOVE these boots *sharbear* - congrats on snagging a pair!!!

*vlore* those patent bow Lanvins are exactly the pair I've been looking for - they're perfect! 

Love the boots *kdo*!  So versatile, and they look amazing on you


----------



## sarasmith3269

bebe jenna boots!


----------



## bag_krazy

CoachGirl12: those boots are amazing. May I know where you can get them?


----------



## mocha.lover

UGG Paisley in Gray! It's such a gorgeous design. (Actually, this was a little while ago... but it still counts!)


----------



## pixiechic

I went on a bit of a Frye boot binge and bought two pairs in the last couple of weeks:

I have been looking for the perfect flat riding boots all my life...literally since I was about sixteen. These are pricey, but once I found the right ones I wasn't about to let them get away. They zip up the back and fit me perfectly - I have long legs so most boots aren't tall enough, but these are just right.






I'd been coveting these Frye Maxines since August, and when I found them on sale at BG I just had to get 'em. They have some kind of soft foam padding in the sole so they are are incredibly comfortable - I almost wore them to bed the first day I got them! Love the caramel color...yum.


----------



## galligator

I've been on a big shoe-ban for most of this year 

But, I do let myself have the occasional mini-splurge even though I'm on a budget all this year.

These are Maddens that I allowed myself last month when they went on sale:


----------



## galligator

I've been in love with those for over a year!!! So glad someone else loves them!



vesna said:


> I am showing off my fav Doc Martens (Thema)


----------



## galligator

I have to admit, I really didn't like these on the runway. But, they work on you & really look good with the denim.



Milton said:


> prada lug sole garter boots in brown... ordered them monday, they arrived on tuesday, wearing them today!!!!


----------



## dramakitten

Balmain gladiators w/ crystals on vamp!


----------



## H_addict

*DOLCE&GABBANA* exotic peep-toe booties






(marked down from $1395.00 to $370.00 )


----------



## pixiechic

pixiechic said:


> I went on a bit of a Frye boot binge and bought two pairs in the last couple of weeks:



OK, let's try the pics again:


----------



## Straight-Laced

*pixiechic* those flat riding boots are fantastic!!!   I love the button detail and zip up the back - totally worth waiting for   

Congrats on snagging such a gorgeous pair of booties at a fabulous price *H addict*!!   Love the colours in the exotic and the shaped heel...


----------



## KittyKat65

My red patent Chanel ballerinas are here.


----------



## love2shop_26

Got these beauties this week

The Gucci boots I presold from Nordies and the Coach boots I bought with my PCE.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Prada & Nicholas Kirkwood


----------



## uhkiwi

my first frye boots $50


----------



## pixiechic

*Love* the red patent Chanel flats! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## titania029

Wow, these are hot! 



H_addict said:


> *DOLCE&GABBANA* exotic peep-toe booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (marked down from $1395.00 to $370.00 )


----------



## plpc

Straight-Laced said:


> Prada & Nicholas Kirkwood



They are gorgeous!!


----------



## sara999

straight-laced you are definitely my shoe twin. not necessarily in what shoes we own but that you always buy shoes i want to buy myself!!!

h-addict those patchwork exotics are crazy, and what a discount!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Good morning ladies! I started my morning by purchasing a pair of Sam Edelman Zoe Harness booties!! zappos.com has a few pairs & THEY'RE ON SALE!!!  I'll be sure to post pictures when I get them!!


----------



## H_addict

Thank you, ladies! I can't wait to wear them - too cold and wet to do it now


----------



## iamsecksi

ellen tracy wedges, discounted from $90 to $40






saks fifth ave booties... discounted from $284 to $110


----------



## Straight-Laced

sara999 said:


> straight-laced you are definitely my shoe twin. not necessarily in what shoes we own but that you always buy shoes i want to buy myself!!!



thank you *sara*!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## PANda_USC

*H_addict*, wow, those shoes are so fun!


----------



## indypup

Frye Sandra Riding boots






I love that these have an English field boot feel!  Can't wait to get them.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

H_addict said:


> *DOLCE&GABBANA* exotic peep-toe booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (marked down from $1395.00 to $370.00 )


 

HOTTNESS! And what a deal congrats!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CoachGirl12 said:


> I was going to wait til next week so I could get more than one pair, but just my luck, I look today and they have my size and in the color I want, but they only had like a couple left, so I had to get them today! I hope they end up fitting!


 

These are hot! I was looking at some similar ones last week but didnt get them


----------



## irish_clover

Went just a little crazy. Sorry about the phone pics. The flats are from Spring, and the peep toes and boots are from aldo.


----------



## handbag addict

My latest shoe purchases!


----------



## Pigen

Fantastic purchases, *handbag addict*! I especially love the black YSL pumps 

I just got these Acne booties:


----------



## Pishi

handbag addict said:


> My latest shoe purchases!
> View attachment 948334
> 
> 
> View attachment 948335
> 
> 
> View attachment 948336
> 
> 
> View attachment 948337




Lovely lovely, each and every one!!  I so dig it.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I posted these in the CL forum but I just had to post them again:


----------



## juneping

my new purchase....i love them..very good quality..especially the heels feel very solid.


----------



## Pishi

lorihmatthews said:


> I posted these in the CL forum but I just had to post them again:



Lori...these are gorgeous!


----------



## ladydeluxe

New shoes bought yesterday. Probably the most comfortable wedges I've ever owned


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^Sexy...


----------



## purpleevny20

^^^
Who r they by
Cause there  delicious


----------



## JuneHawk

I got these Marc Fisher shoes at DSW today.  I had never heard of Marc Fisher and I don't know if these are a knock off but I love them anyway.  They are supercomfy and I love how they look on my feet.


----------



## JuneHawk

ARG!!!  I had to go and look the damned shoes up!  I just found out they are exact knock offs of a Miu Miu style.  My husband told me "But you looked at those Miu Mius at Saks and liked them!".  Well, sheesh, no wonder I liked these (though I didn't remember abou the Miu Mius).


----------



## Pishi

June, no worries.  They are beautiful.  Enjoy them.  And just think, for the money you saved, you can buy a pair of MBs or CLs at some other point.  =)


----------



## Miss_Q

CL Titi 120 Glitter Mini Specchio













Jimmy Choo


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^Very nice!


----------



## francyFG

Just bought these Givenchy... Love them


----------



## QueenCoco

http://www.endless.com/Dolce-Vita-W...169011&keywords=dolce vita&sort=relevancerank


----------



## roussel

Dolce & Gabbana pewter snakeskin pumps


----------



## CoachGirl12

roussel said:


> Dolce & Gabbana pewter snakeskin pumps


YOWZAS! Those are hot!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Just bought a pair of Christian Louboutin Hyper Prives in AQUA!!! I'll be sure to post pictures as soon as they get here!!


----------



## JuneHawk

I bought these babies from the BG sale earlier today.  I can't wait till they arrive!!!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...od45140053&yB=mg_prod45140053&mwsInfo=enlarge


----------



## Straight-Laced

Nice sale buy *JuneHawk*!


----------



## vlore

This will be my 2nd pair of Lanvin flats!!! I  them!
http://www.barneys.com/Two Tone Ballet Flat/500139617,default,pd.html


----------



## roussel

These arrived today

CL Watersnake Altadamas





CL Metallic Brown Sigourney boots





Chanel beige/black platform slingbacks


----------



## Pigen

Gorgeous new purchases, *Roussel*! Love them all 

Here's my newest purchase: Camilla Skovgaard saw wedge booties


----------



## Pigen

Double post! Mods, please delete this


----------



## jubanegra

My last purchase... GORGEOUS CL (I am in love). 
Looking forward to its arrival...


----------



## poptarts

Miu Miu jeweled heels








CL Miss Boxe in Cranberry


----------



## roussel

Poptarts those Miu Miu...


----------



## Luv n bags

All these gorgeous shoes!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

poptarts said:


> Miu Miu jeweled heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL Miss Boxe in Cranberry


 
Info on the MIU MIU please! I'm looking  for a shoe with jewel
embellishments.



BTW, I have a bunch of shoes purchases that I need to start posting.
But I'm just too lazy!


----------



## lorihmatthews

From the Gucci sale: Devendre and Prato boots. 

The Devendre boots run really big -- size down at least 1/2 size. They are a solid, well made leather boot. 






The Prato seem to run TTS and maybe a little small. But they hopefully will be great for snow as they have thick rubber soles. (Not that there's any snow where I live, but I will be traveling back east for the holidays.)


----------



## plain jane doe

Since I'm keeping them . . .






GZ gold foil print pumps


----------



## sunny2

The Dolce & Gabbana pumps are gorgeous!

Your Camilla Skovgaard saw booties look awesome!


----------



## CamLee

Stuart Weitzman Platforms:












The padding on the inside is great, very comfy!


----------



## poptarts

*rossuel*: Thank you. I love your CL booties. They look fantastic on you





P.Y.T. said:


> Info on the MIU MIU please! I'm looking  for a shoe with jewel
> embellishments.



The jeweled Miu Mius are from last year so unfortunately they're no longer available in stores. I found mine on *bay


----------



## babyontheway

vlore said:


> *Lanvin* patent bow flats



Vlore- love these shoes- I feel like I have been waiting forever to receive mine from Nordstrom's sale


----------



## NYCBelle

my mom works at macys and it's friends and family week so her discount is at about 40% so she picked up these Guess booties for me for $65! 

http://shop.guess.com/ProductDetails.aspx?style=GWDOTTEST&category|4334=&image=GWDOTTEST-BLKLE


----------



## Bærbar

poptarts said:


> CL Miss Boxe in Cranberry



I think I just saw the most beautiful shoes in the world


----------



## Bærbar

CoachGirl12 said:


> I was going to wait til next week so I could get more than one pair, but just my luck, I look today and they have my size and in the color I want, but they only had like a couple left, so I had to get them today! I hope they end up fitting!



And these must be the coolest boots ever!!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Repetto Noisette drivers! I got them for a super deal at Crossroads Trading. With the J.Brands I bought, I had to pay only $15 for the difference between the total and my trade credit!


----------



## hannahsophia

I went a bit crazy during the sales... but I figure its because it's so hard to figure out what shoes I will like in person. 

Lanvin oxford heels:




Ysl Tribtoos in black suede:





Manolo Blahnik snaked embossed heels:




Prada blue velvet studded heels:




The gang:





The Manolos were a bit weird (the snakeskin) and the Prada were kind of uncomfortable. I am debating if I can actually walk in the Lanvin's and if the YSL's pinch my feet or if my feet will mold them.


----------



## kdo

Nice loot, Hannah.  The standout for me are the Lanvin oxford heels -- gorgeous!


----------



## luiza

Hannah

There are too gorgeous to give up. You should wear them everywhere, they are very nice and i bet your legs looks very nice with them. You have to practice a bit and not to consider the eventual pain. There are new and most of the shoes are unconfortable at the begining.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Jeffrey Campbell studded "ticks"


----------



## roussel

^ Hannah I like the Lanvins too.


----------



## hannahsophia

thanks everyone  i was seriously considering returning the lanvin oxfords but i think you might have changed my mind!


----------



## P.Y.T.

.pursefiend. said:


> jeffrey campbell studded "ticks"


 
hawt!!!!!!!! I am officially banned from buying anyrthing else with studs!!!! lol..


----------



## .pursefiend.

^i just got into studs and now i love everything with them


----------



## P.Y.T.

I've always been into studs evEn before it became '"TRENDY". I still have my
2 studded leather bags from almost 8 years ago!


----------



## LVtay31

My newest shoes (over the last few months) from Kim Kardashian's ShoeDazzle...


----------



## annemerrick

I love the red and the hot pink!!  Makes me want to become a member!


----------



## P.Y.T.

@LVtay31

Thes RED pair are really cute! Great finds...


----------



## roussel

Manolo Sedaraby in gold


----------



## Straight-Laced

Flats on sale - green patent Chloe & purple studded Balenciaga :


----------



## beck77

poptarts said:


> Miu Miu jeweled heels



wow.....i love this. where did you get this? How much is it?


----------



## roussel

Love those Balenciaga flats Straight-laced


----------



## poptarts

Dior Leopard Pony Hair Flats







MB Gold Jeweled Sedaraby (roussel shoe twin! )







Miu Miu Studded Flats







Miu Miu Patent Bow Flats







Magenta Patent Tribute










*beck77*: They were $695 last year when it was still available in stores. I found mine on *bay for less than half of the retail. Needless to say I was psyched


----------



## lilflobowl

New Simple Pumps 120 in Cramberry


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

My new Givenchy & Zanotti shoes! xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## CamLee

Louboutin Feticha Pumps:


----------



## Jeannam2008

My aren't designer high end shoes, but I just bought them at payless tonight, and I'm not much of a heel person but I loveeee these. I even changed my shoes and wore them to dinner tonight. I'm very excited about them!!!


----------



## H_addict

Great finds/buys, everyone!


*CrazyBeautifulU*, WHERE did you score Givenchy lace up booties?!?!? They are GORGE!!!!!!!!!! (do they fit TTS?)






Picked up these *MARNI*s last night:


----------



## P.Y.T.

*lilflobowl, poptarts, and H addict *-Very nice!


Jeannam2008 -They look cute and comfy! Congrats.


----------



## beck77

poptarts said:


> *beck77*: They were $695 last year when it was still available in stores. I found mine on *bay for less than half of the retail. Needless to say I was psyched



wow....a great find on ebay. i think i will have to stalk ebay to find one.


----------



## ladydeluxe

New shoes!!! Killer high heel leather booties all ready for winter!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Of late I've been really into killer high heeled booties


----------



## rdgldy

I just had to share my latest pair of boots-Louboutin donjons.  I absolutely love them!


----------



## lilflobowl

*rdgldy*, whoaaaaa!!!! Fierce!


----------



## Elsie87

^I agree! 


My latest purchase: *black CL Piros*


----------



## vesna

H_addict said:


> Great finds/buys, everyone!
> 
> 
> *CrazyBeautifulU*, WHERE did you score Givenchy lace up booties?!?!? They are GORGE!!!!!!!!!! (do they fit TTS?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up these *MARNI*s last night:



yes


----------



## galligator

I just ordered these Harajuku Lovers for a steal


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *Elsie* and* lilflo*!

*Elsie*, the piros are gorgeous!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thanks!


----------



## annemerrick

rdgldy said:


> I just had to share my latest pair of boots-Louboutin donjons. I absolutely love them!


 
Thos are BADA$$!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks,* anne*!


----------



## lilflobowl

*Elsie*, I said it before & I'll say it again. I WISH I HAD WINTER IN SINGAPORE!!!! Darn all these gorgeous pictures of the Piros & yours are definitely no exception!


----------



## laninya79

.pursefiend. said:


> Jeffrey Campbell studded "ticks"



So hot!!!!

Nice finds, CamLee, Pyt, Elise, PopTart & H Addict... nice indeed!


----------



## photomama24

Cute finds everyone!  I came to play here until LV's spring 2010 items are available.  So I am indulging in shoes until then.   These are some I picked up last week.  I have a few more to get this week.


YSL...







Gucci...






Louboutin Moulage booties..






Louboutin Maggie...






Louboutin Bridget..  (love these!)


----------



## maryelle

@photomama24 love your purchases!!!!! perfect shoe choices for fall 2009 :]


----------



## laninya79

photomama24 said:


> Cute finds everyone!  I came to play here until LV's spring 2010 items are available.  So I am indulging in shoes until then.   These are some I picked up last week.  I have a few more to get this week.
> 
> 
> YSL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louboutin Moulage booties..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louboutin Maggie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louboutin Bridget..  (love these!)



Amazing!!! Just Amazing!


----------



## hannahsophia

finally they are mine! valentino!


----------



## thithi

great shoes!!


----------



## xoSushi

Just bought a pair of black classic short uggs. They are comfy!


----------



## beck77

My new purchase!
*Christian Louboutin Black Kid 100mm RonRon









*​


----------



## hfxshopgirl

just bought michael kors rainboots


----------



## Stephid

My new purchases from this month





^ Stuart Weitzman sandals





^ Kate Spade slingbacks





^ Prada flats


----------



## Accessorize*me

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> My new Givenchy & Zanotti shoes! See more on my blog.


 
Shoe twin!! Love your choices!!

Beautiful shoes *hannashsophia, photomama, rdgldy, lilflobowl, Elsie87*,....and anyone else I may have missed...! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vesna

*Stephid*, love all of them !


----------



## vesna

my new score, sale at Ped shoes, CUDWOQ unusual boot, I hope they will be quirky and comfy as they promise 

photo from the site


----------



## k*d




----------



## CamLee

Zara Mesh Holiday Pump:


----------



## Luv n bags

k*d said:


>


 
Man, oh man, how I NEED these shoes!!  These are killer hawt!


----------



## ShkBass

wow guys - beautiful shoes - esp. the louboutin maggies!


----------



## GhstDreamer

K*d: Those CL's are gorgeous and dangerous!!! lol 

Stephid: those prada flats are so cute!

Here's my newest shoe purchase from yesterday:

Bettye Muller





Super comfortable!


----------



## Ilgin

Got these Marni two-tone leather sandals couple of weeks ago


----------



## P.Y.T.

*llgin *-just lovely! I heart two-tone shoes...


----------



## Elsie87

New CLs:


*Esoteri booties*












*Leopard pony/red patent toe Lady Claudes*


----------



## alleriaa

wow Elsie87 great purchases! The leopard Lady Claudes are tdf!


----------



## indi3r4

Finally found my perfect black boots!
*Rosegold Mary Cuff Boots*


----------



## heartfelt

i've got a thing for black boots:






and i just bought these as a little christmas gift to myself. 
christopher kane booties:


----------



## Ilgin

heartfelt said:


> i've got a thing for black boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i just bought these as a little christmas gift to myself.
> christopher kane booties:
> juiceonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/christopher-kane-for-topshop-black-rivet-boot-a150-350-small.jpg


 I am in love with these CK booties! Great great great purchase!


----------



## Fun2BAround

Love these...got the Gucci ones today at the Saks sale for $120 and the D&Gs for $130


----------



## ACS

^You totally scored Fun2BAround!!


----------



## roussel

Elsie I love all the CLs!!!

Here are mine from Saks second markdown today
Dries Van Noten




CLs


----------



## randr21

Fun2BAround said:


> Love these...got the Gucci ones today at the Saks sale for $120 and the D&Gs for $130


 
LOVE the D&Gs *fun2b*!!!  The price is amazing...I had seen them before the add'l 50% off sale at only 30% off.  what a difference some mayjah savings can do!  so sexy with the asymmetrical outline and the signature leopard lining.  I'm really into that this season with leather jackets and tops so i forsee this trend to continue in the seasons to come!

*roussel *- you shoe queen you, i've been kind of obsessing with dries van noten shoes lately.  i heard they're very comfy...what's your take and how much were they?  i love the contrast of the heel with shoe.  like it's business in the front and party in the back. LOL


----------



## roussel

You are definitely correct, these shoes are so comfy. The leather is so soft as well as the inside and smooth like silk, I totally fell in love when I tried them on.  And the detail at the back is so cool, the snakeskin goes to the half bottom of the shoe. I can see me pairing these with pencil skirts, leggings, skinny jeans, dresses. I got these for about $250 plus tax


----------



## sara999

dvn shoes are amazing quality, impeccable. and very comfy!


----------



## carlinha

this is not exactly a purchase... my christmas gift from wonderful wonderful DF.... i am soooo IN LOVE!!!   my ultimate dream shoe...
*LADY CLAUDE BURMA FIRE OPAL STRASS 120MM*
without flash





with flash


----------



## Elsie87

^


----------



## luckyblonde3295

carlinha said:


> this is not exactly a purchase... my christmas gift from wonderful wonderful DF.... i am soooo IN LOVE!!!  my ultimate dream shoe...
> *LADY CLAUDE BURMA FIRE OPAL STRASS 120MM*
> without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with flash


 
These are AMAZING!!


----------



## thithi

^ those are stunning!!

at Saks i snagged a pair of CL treopli in sahara and the Zoupi sandals in nude/beige.  those are exactly the two that i wanted!!


----------



## Espinosa

So I got 2 pairs of shoes today from Holt Renfrew Last Call.

The Dolce & Gabbana were $990, and I got them for $128, and the Tods boots were $ 845 and I got those for $ 138.


----------



## Southern-Belle

Gucci Bamboo Icon Platform Sandal










Tory Burch Metallic Haven Pump (sorry for the dirty mirror)










Dolce & Gabbana Metallic Snakeskin Pump 











Casadei


----------



## JuneHawk

Southern, those silver pumps are divine!


----------



## ayla

Wow *Southern-Bell*, those are some stunning picks. I really like the Tory Burches !  

And how hot are your shoes *carlinha* !


----------



## laureenthemean

First pair of YSLs!


----------



## rdgldy

*southern belle*, gorgeous purchases!
*Carlinha*, they are positively amazing!
*laureen,* I love the YSL tribs-fabulous!


----------



## hannahc123

a christmas gift from me to me! finally got a pair of tributes!


----------



## Ilgin

hannahc123 said:


> a christmas gift from me to me! finally got a pair of tributes!


 
Gorgeous


----------



## Straight-Laced

AMAZING colour *hannahc* - congrats!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Beautiful purchases Ladies


----------



## chanel_lovver

carlinha said:


> this is not exactly a purchase... my christmas gift from wonderful wonderful DF.... i am soooo IN LOVE!!!  my ultimate dream shoe...
> *LADY CLAUDE BURMA FIRE OPAL STRASS 120MM*
> without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with flash


   GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Pigen

I just got these Tristan Blair shoeboots in the sale:


----------



## randr21

first pair of ponyhair...CL


----------



## nessahhh

Espinosa said:


> So I got 2 pairs of shoes today from Holt Renfrew Last Call.
> 
> The Dolce & Gabbana were $990, and I got them for $128, and the Tods boots were $ 845 and I got those for $ 138.



amazing deals! I wish there was a Holts Last Call in Vancouver


----------



## nessahhh

Ash Booties on sale @ Holts


----------



## coco1388

Thanks for letting me share and Happy New Year!!


----------



## vesna

my new flower Doc Martens


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Bought: Gucci peep toe booties   

I was wearing Fendi studded ankle boots the day I bought the new Gucci shoes. xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx xoxo


----------



## vesna

another pair of Doc martens

black/silver cato soft 20 eyelet boots


----------



## ladydeluxe

New bag+shoes


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Giuseppe Zanotti electric blue booties worn with Sass & Bide Black Rats leggings. xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx xoxo


----------



## nycdiva

My new CL simple 85, altadama 100, and okapi


----------



## sara999

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Bought: Gucci peep toe booties
> 
> I was wearing Fendi studded ankle boots the day I bought the new Gucci shoes.  See more on my blog. xoxo


SO JEALOUS! i want those fendi boots so bad


----------



## mulberryroxanne

I've just got round to adding my NAP sales purchases, I went for Pedro Garcia boots which I've not taken my own pics of yet but have to say look so much better in real life than the stock photos;





Then I also bought CL Globe boots and Zoupi platforms Will be on a period of restraint for a bit now


----------



## Elsie87

^Fab! 


Found these on sale:

*CL Oxblood Glitter Very Privé*

















*CL Nichel Turbella*


----------



## mulberryroxanne

The Pedro Garcia boots in action, just got home so thought I would take extra pics, look so much better IRL and were a mega bargain, here is the link as they are still available in so many sizes;

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/51091


----------



## Elsie87

^Gorgeous colour!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Thanks *JuneHawk, Ayla, and Rdgldy! *

Nice shoes Ladies!


----------



## Southern-Belle

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti electric blue booties worn with Sass & Bide Black Rats leggings.  See more on my blog. xoxo




These are gorgeous!


----------



## cjy

ladydeluxe said:


> New bag+shoes


 Are those the new Mui Mui's???? I love them!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Prada studded cutout platforms. xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx =) xoxo


----------



## k*d

Got these Golden Goose boots for 30% off.


----------



## Ilgin

CL Altadama 140s, Miss 120 ankle boots and prada pumps


----------



## hyacinthus

After years of searching--and quite a few hissy fits--I found my Balenciaga Mary Janes. They're the black sheep of Fall '06 RTW...I fell in love with them when it seemed that the harness boot was the 'it' shoe of the collection.






Cumbersome and definitely an acquired taste, but they're just the right kind of clunky for me, and I'm known for my weird shoes.


----------



## sara999

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! where did you find them?


----------



## Ilgin

hyacinthus said:


> After years of searching--and quite a few hissy fits--I found my Balenciaga Mary Janes. They're the black sheep of Fall '06 RTW...I fell in love with them when it seemed that the harness boot was the 'it' shoe of the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cumbersome and definitely an acquired taste, but they're just the right kind of clunky for me, and I'm known for my weird shoes.


 
I was eyeing the black version on ebay,those are divine!


----------



## hyacinthus

sara999 said:


> wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! where did you find them?



I found them on eBay! I had never come across a pair in my size other than a random auction for the black suede version--and I lost that--so when I saw these I had to bid. Luckily I was the only one that wanted them.




Ilgin said:


> I was eyeing the black version on ebay,those are divine!



I was stalking eBay and found them. Someone purchased the black leather ones in my size, or I would have ended up with two pairs! I'll settle for the one though...and thank you!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Jessica Simpson





Alexandre Birman










Casadei


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

I am salivating over all the great shoes posted here.  Check out my new Balmain fringe boots.  xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx =) xoxo


----------



## Fun2BAround

Wow...Ladies...beautiful shoes!


----------



## shockboogie

My new addition: Christian Louboutin No Prives Specchio in Anthracite





















..and a few modeling pics:


----------



## mistyknightwin

Beautiful Ladies!


----------



## vesna

oooh, I just got these Doc Martens, they are soooooooooo  gorgeous, black/silver CATO boots, they actually change color with your clothes. With black they shine silvery black, with brown, they get some copper shimmer, they adapt to everything:


----------



## Mrs. SR

*Vesna*, stunning color. ^^


----------



## vesna

Mrs. SR said:


> *Vesna*, stunning color. ^^



thanks 

I could not resist and another pair is on its way:


----------



## Pishi

Vesna!  I love doc Martens.  They remind me of high school, and man, are they still cool...nice choices.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I have given up trying to find Tory Burch Reva leopard print flats, especially on sale, so I got these Coach ones instead for $119 on sale at a boutique. They're very comfortable!






I also got these shoes at Macy's for a steal! They are by Tahari and were only $42 on clearance. Can't beat that price!


----------



## Elsie87

^Love both!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Minnetonka Moccasins.


----------



## Mrs Tipton

Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots.  The leather is so soft; I can hardly believe it.  They fit like a glove!


----------



## ShkBass

Needless to say - lovely shoes ladies!!


----------



## NZA

I've been eyeing this pair of Alexandre Birmans for months!  Finally, they went on sale!  I love them!


----------



## Pishi

^^ Wow, those are amazing!  Love them!


----------



## PANda_USC

Christian Louboutin Very Prives in Green Lizard, $1700 at South Coast Plaza and Christian Louboutin Pigalles in Dorado Strass, $2900


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Southern-Belle said:


> Casadei



These are fab! May I know the style/ name? where you got them and what the damage was?
I neeeeed 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Mrs. SR

*NZA *those are gorgeous. ^^

*PANda_USC*, both are beautiful on you.... can't go wrong with Louboutin.


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Stuart Weitzman Tijuana sandals








Louboutin Caracolo


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Gucci boots xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx=) xoxo


----------



## Ilgin

These Caracolos are amazing *palmbeachdiva*,congrats!


----------



## atarzzz

palmbeachdiva - your shoes look like they're too big for you


----------



## Southern-Belle

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> These are fab! May I know the style/ name? where you got them and what the damage was?
> I neeeeed
> Thanks!!!



http://www.jedalitalianfashion.com/product_detail.php?s=womens&cat2=shoes&ID=27&cat3=Pumps

I bought them in store, but I'm sure they'll do a charge send.  Also www.farfetch.com has this particular style, but not in the red color.


----------



## ACS

I'll be receiving these tomorrow from Mr.UPS man!  

http://www.toryburch.com/images/catalog/popup/TB_24098673_BLACK.JPG


----------



## mo_324

These are my new Givenchy heels. Im in love!


----------



## annemerrick

Those are fierce!  I am also in love!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

I am so stoked - These are fierce!


----------



## dmdsinchampagne

Sam Edelman Zoe's


----------



## KellBellCA

My first Manolo's...picked up at the NM sale...a little bit sexy secretary hmm?


----------



## mo_324

Yes those louboutin's are fierce!


----------



## Ilgin

mo_324 said:


> These are my new Givenchy heels. Im in love!


 
Hot shoes!They look perfect on you.


----------



## annemerrick

dmdsinchampagne....the more I see those boots....the more tempting they become!


----------



## Mrs. SR

*KellBellCA* very sexy secretary... great texture too.


----------



## palmbeachdiva

atarzzz said:


> palmbeachdiva - your shoes look like they're too big for you


 
That's because my feet are only 8 inches in length...... finding shoes that fit perfectly is not really an option for me.

I'd rather have to wear shoes a little too big than wear childrens shoes. Wouldn't you?????


----------



## jellybebe

tigertrixie said:


> I am so stoked - These are fierce!



These are TDF!


----------



## ColdSteel

Lilly Pulitzer "Petal Pusher" sandals. thrift town treasure - worn once, still in original box with $228 price sticker!






Not really sandal weather now, but I'm patient


----------



## Chromatopelma

mo_324 said:


> These are my new Givenchy heels. Im in love!



Loving these! They look amazing on you


----------



## ohbytheway

Belle by Sigerson Morrison Women's 6149 Wedges. I have been stalking them for months. I'll post pictures later if I can figure out how to do it.  Here is a link if you want to take a look.
http://www.endless.com/Belle-Sigers...t=relevancerank&node=241745011&keywords=belle wedge


----------



## dancer1

Hello All,

Here are my latest purchases within the last few months.

Chrisitan Louboutin Oxblood Glitter Pump
Michael Kors Darcy Bootie
Louis Vuitton Glorious Sneaker in Amarante (perfect with my Alma)

Thankfully after foot surgery in July, I've been given the green light to wear heels again.


----------



## ohbytheway

I saw someone with the Darcy Bootie on and loved the shoe.  Love them, actually love all three.


----------



## babyontheway

CL Tarifa Zeppa Bronze- for a steal of 160.00


----------



## rdgldy

*mo*, your givenchys are to die for!!


----------



## kimberang

Chromatopelma said:


> Loving these! They look amazing on you



Givenchy designs are always a please for me. Nice modeling pics!


----------



## romanticomedy

Here are my first pair of Repettos. They're so comfortable I love em!!!


----------



## Ilgin

romanticomedy said:


> Here are my first pair of Repettos. They're so comfortable I love em!!!


 
Congrats on this beautiful pair! They look gorgeous!!


----------



## shopaholicsite

My new Diors!
I couldn't believe my eyes when i saw those at Saks sale (and at an incredible price)... The details are unbelievable: the metal plate on the heel feels so retro, and the suede eyelet is so delicate. Totaly in love with them


----------



## shopaholicsite

And another modelling pic:


----------



## seaotta

present from the SO. He let me pick out some boots, such a steal, marked down to $30 from $110. I love them.


----------



## poptarts

Wishing for warm weather


----------



## Black_Swarmer

shopaholicsite said:


> My new Diors!
> I couldn't believe my eyes when i saw those at Saks sale (and at an incredible price)... The details are unbelievable: the metal plate on the heel feels so retro, and the suede eyelet is so delicate. Totaly in love with them
> 
> View attachment 994628


 
Gorgeous Diors! I have admired them several times


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Giuseppe Zanotti Tuxedo Platforms worn with red socks.  xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx =) xoxo


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I just got scored these for $91 








They are pretty high, but I love them! ​


----------



## iMunz

Love the Miu Miu wedges poptarts


----------



## Ilgin

Beautiful wedges,*poptarts*!


----------



## bagdoll

palmbeachdiva said:


> That's because my feet are only 8 inches in length...... finding shoes that fit perfectly is not really an option for me.
> 
> I'd rather have to wear shoes a little too big than wear childrens shoes. Wouldn't you?????


-----------------------

 palmbeachdivea,  I  never realized or even gave  it any thought to how challenging it is for women with small feet to find shoes that fit until I started reading this forum.   Thank you for the enlightment.   Btw, your shoes are beautiful ..keep posting.


----------



## shortcake

Yes finding shoes for small feet is no fun at all.
I wear a size 2 in childrens  I wish I could wear great shoes like Palm that were just a little to big.  Palm you are very lucky you go girl.


----------



## katran26

Got these at the Giuseppe Zanotti store in Boston - I'm in love!  The blue heel is so unique.


----------



## katran26

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti Tuxedo Platforms worn with red socks.  not allowed
> =) xoxo



love love love!!!!!!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Two new pairs of Louboutins for me ... I think I have already reached my allowable quota of shoes for 2010 (until another pair catches my eye):

Candy studded suede flats:





Paola lace booties:


----------



## thithi

^ those are hot!!

scored two pairs of the suede revas on sale and also these:


----------



## La Vanguardia

*My new shoes!*  





*
- Manolo Blahnik red satin/rhinestone Urmuna flats.*






*- Christian Louboutin New Simple Pumps*


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Dior Extreme Cutout Sandals


----------



## Elsie87

^


----------



## Ilgin

Beautiful purchases ladies!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Beautiful Ladies!


----------



## icecreamom

*poptarts* Your wedges are too cute


----------



## Pishi

La Vanguardia said:


> *My new shoes!*
> 
> 
> 
> *- Manolo Blahnik red satin/rhinestone Urmuna flats.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Christian Louboutin New Simple Pumps*


 
La Vanguardia, good to see you around here again!  These are beautiful.


----------



## Pishi

lorihmatthews said:


> Two new pairs of Louboutins for me ... I think I have already reached my allowable quota of shoes for 2010 (until another pair catches my eye):
> 
> 
> Paola lace booties:


 
Gorgeous, Lori!  You'll have to post modeling picts.  They are so pretty.


----------



## Pishi

These are on their way to me from Rupert Sanderson...


----------



## Chromatopelma

These are my Emporio Armani Shoes that I bought a while ago (although they are my most recent shoe purchase ) and have yet to wear. Their time will come however! Normally I go for higher heel evening shoes but I like having a lower heeled shoe for when I'm not in the mood for a high heel


----------



## Bitten

^^^ Those are gorgeous!!! I love the hardware detail!!

I've just bought these two for work:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60078

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60303


----------



## peachy pink

Ohh ladies how I admire your purchases.
They look truly great!
La Vanguardia, love the Manolos 

I don't know if I should post these here since they are nothing compared to your shoes, but I just got them today since I really needed a simple black pair .. they're by a German brand and they were around 110 $


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Gucci Thigh High Boots! Sorry I am in the photos.  It was hard to get a good cropped photo of the boots since they are so high.  xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## babyontheway

Here are a few from the sales- just learning how to post pics
All Miu Miu
ok- that didn't work


----------



## babyontheway

here they are


----------



## Chromatopelma

Your Miu Miu purchases are beautiful!


----------



## courty

these Chloe boots are coming to me in the mail this week!!!!!!!! i am ridiculously excited. 

i first saw them in this pic on a blog, and saved the photo. for some reason i assumed they were vintage, so i just kept looking around for something with a similar vibe. then i eventually figured out they were Chloe. i was happy i'd be able to find my own pair, but... not happy about the price of course. 

anyway, can't wait for these to arrive so i can play with how to wear them. they're a lot different from the shoes i typically wear, but i think they'll fit in just fine. *does a happy dance*

(NOT MY PIC- i will take my own when they arrive!)


----------



## courty

lorihmatthews said:


> Two new pairs of Louboutins for me ... I think I have already reached my allowable quota of shoes for 2010 (until another pair catches my eye):
> 
> Paola lace booties:



i LOVE these lace booties so much!!! every time i'm in Barney's i am allll over them. they're just gorgeous.


----------



## cfellis522

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Gucci Thigh High Boots! Sorry I am in the photos. It was hard to get a good cropped photo of the boots since they are so high. ....


 
Love them!  They look great!  Cara


----------



## greekgoddess

Tory Burch Reva croc flats in pink!  I LOVE them!


----------



## babyontheway

Chromatopelma said:


> Your Miu Miu purchases are beautiful!



Thank you!  They are so comfy


----------



## sneezz

greekgoddess said:


> Tory Burch Reva croc flats in pink! I LOVE them!


 
I love that bubblegum pink!


----------



## Pigen

Alexander Wang Lara combat boots and Topshop wedge peeptoes:


----------



## poptarts

Thank you everyone for your kind words  *babyontheway*, love your Miu Miu flats!


----------



## Ilgin

Gorgeous AW boots *Pigen*, big congrats to you


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

YSL Leopard Ankle Boots.  xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## Ania

A Fleabay score - unworn Fendi sandals for £68!


----------



## babyontheway

Here is a pair of lanvins bought from Nordstrom during sale


----------



## babyontheway

another pair of lanvins


----------



## vesna




----------



## plpc

*babyontheway*-Love the miu miu's and lanvin's! 

*Pigen*-The Alexander Wang's are so cool!

*CrazyBeautifulU*- Very sexy!

*Ania*-Wow what a great deal! Lovely!


----------



## PANda_USC

Just received my Christian Louboutin lady claudes in fire opal strass from Paris!! YAYYA, saved $900 too!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Those are amazing...how did you get such a good deal???


----------



## PANda_USC

*annemerrick*, I live outside of Europe. The VAT is attached to EU members. AND so the tota for the shoe came out to like 1800 Euros(including fedex priority shipping).  I also lucked out and didn't have to pay duties and even if I had to pay duties, it would've only been 10-15% of the total cost so it would've been cheaper than buying in the States.  These shoes are available at Neiman Marcus(same color) for $3195 w/o tax..would been $3500 if I purchased them here and I think they hike up the prices because of SA commission and duties Neimans had to pay. They are also available in a Jonquil/Platine sort of color at the CL boutiques in the US..not sure how much they're going for there...probably the same as the Neiman Marcus price.


----------



## NZA

Manolo Blahnik Themys from the sale at the boutique.  50% off!

http://www.aishapevt.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/manolo-blahnik-themy-300x260.jpg


----------



## Chromatopelma

Ania said:


> A Fleabay score - unworn Fendi sandals for £68!




What a fab find!

Panda your CL's are beautiful


----------



## PANda_USC

*chroma*, thank you!


----------



## babyontheway

panda- those shoes are SICK (in a good way :greengrin:


----------



## PANda_USC

*babyontheway*, hehe, merci beaucoup!


----------



## plpc

*PANda*-They are absolutely gorgeous! Congrats, glad everything worked out ^^


----------



## troipattes

Louboutin black Amelissa sandals, Barbara Bui wedges, LAMB Laken nude sandals, Balenciaga grey pointy toe booties, Andrea Cancelieri peep-toe pumps.

My GF loves them all, it's everyday Christmas here !!!!


----------



## Ilgin

Beautiful *troipattes*,Congratss!


----------



## PANda_USC

Just received my Christian Louboutin Very Prives in Purple Lizard! Their true color is more like the last photo


----------



## Luv n bags

Panda, those are some bada** shoes!!!


----------



## babyontheway

Panda- each pair is getting better than the last- the purple lizard is so pretty!!!


----------



## CivicGirl

My newest Miu Miu flats


----------



## PANda_USC

*tigertrixie*, :: thank you!

*babyontheway*, you're too kind hun!

*civic*, oh they're so cute! I love anything with bows!


----------



## lorihmatthews

PANda_USC said:


> Just received my Christian Louboutin Very Prives in Purple Lizard!



I just want everyone to know that PANda showed me these shoes in person tonight and they are definitely drool-worthy! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Pishi

PANda, both pairs are simply gorgeous!


----------



## Pigen

Just got these 






Wearing them out will have to wait though as we have got heaps of snow at the moment ush:


----------



## Stephanie***

^^ OMG they rock!!


----------



## Ilgin

They'r insanely hot *Pigen*!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Pishi*, thank you hun!

Just got these Christian Louboutin Fetichas in *Pink Satin* with Pink Strass Heel in the mail. Fetichas=pain!!!


----------



## babyontheway

panda- you are seriously killing me!  You have the hottest shoes!  I am sure the pain is worth it... cuz those are da bomb


----------



## Pishi

PANda...wow.  Where will you wear these latest beauties?  So much sparkle, so little time!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu cutout studded heels.   xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## purseinsanity

My new Revas:


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity

Tods flats:


----------



## PANda_USC

*purseinsanity*, I love all of your flats hun!! And coincidentally enough, I bought the EXACT SAME pair of TBs that are in your first reva post for today..the pebbled neutral color..bought them Thursday! And I love the suede, "faux python" TB flats!! I wanted those but they didn't have my size. Heheh, glad to know we have similar shoe tastes!


----------



## troipattes

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Miu Miu cutout studded heels.  ...=) xo




Wow ! Love them !! Where did you buy ?


----------



## Ilgin

lovin' the Tod's flats *purseinsanity*!:coolpics:


----------



## Pigen

Love all the Tory Burch flats, *Purseinsanity*! 

I just got these Givenchy booties for a steal - yay!


----------



## kdo




----------



## immashoesaddict

OH MY GOD silverado boots!!!!!!!!!!!! you have no idea how much i love them!! too bad for my fat calves i just cant fit into them , i had to return my pair a while back :cry:


----------



## secret_shopper




----------



## lawchick

kdo said:


>


 OMG these are TDF.  I love Chloe boots!!!


----------



## Pishi

^^ totally agree.  these are hot.


----------



## kett

secret_shopper said:


>



So cute, I love the zipper up the back.


----------



## Gotham

My new wedge booties arrived.  Very happy they are so comfy.


----------



## troipattes

Zanotti black patent wedge pumps. Bought them on Farfetch


----------



## MsFrida

Got my TB flats in the mail today, I'm so happy they fit


----------



## Ilgin

MsFrida said:


> Got my TB flats in the mail today, I'm so happy they fit


 
Wow, beautiful, lovely pic ...


----------



## MsFrida

Aw, thank you llgin!


----------



## Chromatopelma

MsFrida those flats are beautiful


----------



## MsFrida

Thank you Chromatopelma!


----------



## Pishi

troipattes said:


> Zanotti black patent wedge pumps. Bought them on Farfetch



Very pretty!


----------



## troipattes

Thanks Pishi !!


----------



## EmeraldStar

Panda, your CL collection is heavenly!!


----------



## kett

Nina Ricci f/w 09 Silver Wedge


----------



## courty

i got these Givenchy boots a few weeks ago- finally got around to taking a photo of them on! they are unbelievably comfortable.


----------



## kdo

Terrific purchases, ladies!

Thanks for the compliments, *immashoesaddict, lawchick & pishi!*


----------



## J.E

These ones: (not for me but for my BF!)


----------



## Pishi

nice, J.E!


----------



## lorihmatthews

courty said:


> i got these Givenchy boots a few weeks ago- finally got around to taking a photo of them on! they are unbelievably comfortable.



I love those boots -- I missed out on them!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Here are my Christian Louboutin Cathay that arrived today. They are fabulous!


----------



## madsaboutu

Australia Luxe Collective corset boots in chocolate leather


----------



## marbella8

Oh my gosh, I love the Givenchy boots.  I so want a pair of Givenchy shoes, especially the open-toe booties/shoes that were in lace last year and leather this season, but I am a size 35, and they are never left in my size by the time the sales are here.


----------



## Pigen

*Courty*, those are absolutely amazing! 

I got another pair of Givenchy ankle boots on sale:


----------



## jmakesmyday

I'm so excited.  I finally got Frye boots on sale.  I've been searching seven or eight websites daily for a good deal.  I wanted black riding boots, but I think these are cute and a good deal, so they'll have to do.  Now I just have to be patient until they arrive.  I don't know how I'm going to do it.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294963607%26rd%3D1


----------



## J.E

Pishi said:


> nice, J.E!



Thanks! I hope he will like them! (Tod´s btw, in case i didnt mention)

I forgot to show u these cuties: (chloé and enrico antinori)


----------



## Chromatopelma

J.E - I love those Chloé flats! They're just adorable and so versatile

lorihmatthews - I love those Cl's they're stunning.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I've been a bit naughty lately and have bought myself 4 pairs of shoes i've been eyeing for ages :shame:

Pair # 1 - Emilio Pucci flats


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Pair # 2 - Christian Louboutin Samira in pink and black


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Pair # 3 - Christian Louboutin python simples in yellow


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Pair # 4 - Miu Miu satin high heels exactly like the pic below but unfortunately i am still waiting to receive them


----------



## clinkenwar

Python is so pretty in yellow! Congrats!


----------



## Ilgin

Beautiful Loubies *B*_*B*, congrats!


----------



## babyontheway

Brasilian babe- wow- your shoes are beauties!  I love the yellow python


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Thank you *llgin* and *babyontheway*


----------



## kett

I         those Miu Miu's!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Pair # 4 - Miu Miu satin high heels exactly like the pic below but unfortunately i am still waiting to receive them


 

BB!!!!! shoe twin ahahah , i cant wait what outfits youll be pairing them up with  I still havent wore mine GRR


----------



## swirlpop

they're not as pricey as all of yours but they're my newest purchase 





and I made my lil' brother wear them :lolots:


----------



## .jourdyn.

*B & B*: Love the CL Samiras, they are gorgeous!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jimmy Choo Jedd Heels.  xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## slauslau

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Pair # 2 - Christian Louboutin Samira in pink and black


These are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## photomama24

New Louboutins.  These give me a reason to go shop for new dresses!







Louis Vuitton flat boots...


----------



## Ilgin

Both pairs are amazing *photomama*, congrats!


----------



## chanel_lovver

Nothing special, just some great deals!!
Jessica Simpson black suede Angie boots- original $159, got them for $39!!



Vince Camuto boots- original $169, got them for $79!!



and finally Vince Camuto cutout wedge sandals that look just like a pair Donna Karan did on the runway a few years ago that I LOOOOVED, original $135, got them for $55!!


----------



## kett

photomama24 said:


> New Louboutins.  These give me a reason to go shop for new dresses!



I just got my Greissimo's last week and I have been on the looking at everything as I shop thinking... hmmmm... will these go with my new shoe?


----------



## chanel_lovver

OMG these are TDF!!!  


courty said:


> i got these Givenchy boots a few weeks ago- finally got around to taking a photo of them on! they are unbelievably comfortable.


----------



## chanel_lovver

These are hot, who by?


swirlpop said:


> they're not as pricey as all of yours but they're my newest purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I made my lil' brother wear them :lolots:


----------



## sharbear508

photomama24 said:


> Louis Vuitton flat boots...


 
These are gorgeous!!!


----------



## ckcsons

wow I love those shoes!!!!


----------



## swirlpop

chanel_lovver said:


> These are hot, who by?


 
thanks you! got 'em from H&M!


----------



## .jourdyn.

*photomama24*: gorgeous new shoes!


----------



## ceya

photomama24 said:


> New Louboutins.  These give me a reason to go shop for new dresses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton flat boots...


what is this called?  If you don't mind, what is the damaged?

TIA


----------



## Nico3327

^ http://www.barneys.com/Greissimo/500382966,default,pd.html

Greissimo


----------



## katran26

the Greissimo is to die for!  congrats!!!


----------



## photomama24

ceya said:


> what is this called?  If you don't mind, what is the damaged?
> 
> TIA



Louboutin Greissimo.  It is $845.00

thx again ladies!  I love the boots too!  There isn't a zipper on them, so if anyone is thinking of purchasing them online (not sure if they are available on the LV site?).. keep that in mind!


----------



## Dabyachunv

^ I can't find the boots online....and their so damn gorgeous!  I'm kind of scared to see the price though...hint?


----------



## photomama24

Dabyachunv said:


> ^ I can't find the boots online....and their so damn gorgeous!  I'm kind of scared to see the price though...hint?



They were $1400.


----------



## Chromatopelma

Those LV Boots are just TDF! I want to stroke them they look so purdy


----------



## Dabyachunv

photomama24 said:


> They were $1400.




 Thanks!


----------



## meggyg8r

Aside from my 3 new pairs of CLs, which are posted in my thread in the CL forum (one pair is actually my avatar!), I got these TB thongs from the Bergdorf online sale!

Tory Burch August


----------



## kett

Very cute! Bring on the good weather!


----------



## Chromatopelma

I've had two new pairs of shoes today  They were both originally priced at just short of £200 each, I got them at about £40 each! Very happy lol. 

DKNY Yellow Embossed Python heels. I wasn't 100% sure about these at first but after getting them home and sticking them on my feet a bit more I'm just in love with them  










Emporio Armani Brown Suade and Leather flats. I just love EA flats, I have a pair that has been EVERYWHERE with me the past year. They're just so comfy, affordable, easy to find at the outlet near me and durable!


----------



## kett

Those embossed heels are great, I love the pattern.


----------



## Sabine

my new see by chloe boots in black. I got them 70% off!


----------



## suetje

Sabine said:


> my new see by chloe boots in black. I got them 70% off!



Hi im from the netherlands too... where did u buy those boots!


----------



## Sabine

Hey i bought them online at asos. They are 50% off and i had an extra coupon. There was only an uk 3 left


----------



## KittyKat65

Alexander McQueen flag flats.  I have wanted these for a long time, but bought them today since they were the only pair left in my size!  










R.I.P. Mr. McQueen


----------



## Dixie79

I got this from Marc by Marc Jacobs today. Been lookin at them forever, but figured out that the heel was't good whit the norwegian winter... But today I found them whit 70% discount....


----------



## lilflobowl

Bought my first pair of YSLs yesterday!


----------



## auroraskye

Just got these Michael by Michael Kors shoes at DSW today for $67 after tax. I am in love. They are super sturdy and comfy too.


----------



## katdhoneybee

Super cute shoes - and what a great deal! Congrats!



auroraskye said:


> Just got these Michael by Michael Kors shoes at DSW today for $67 after tax. I am in love. They are super sturdy and comfy too.


----------



## Ilgin

*dixie:* Great find! You can rock this pair with tons of outfit, congrats!
*auro:* Lovely MKs and congrats on a great deal!
*Lil:* They'r totally **killer** and look gorgeous on you!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *Ilgin*!!


----------



## ardj102

scored these balenciaga's at dsw 







does anyone know what theyre called? it didnt come with its original box and ive been trying to figure it out but no luck.


----------



## hyacinthus

Found the Dolce Vita April pumps in navy leather for an insane price...I couldn't resist.


----------



## lovechanel920

YSL Tribtoos


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi Wood Effect Mary Jane heels.   xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## kett

ardj - cute, I love them (sorry, don't know the name)

hyacinthus - I just LOVE the shape of those

MissTreselle - gorgeous


----------



## fshnonmymind

I just scored these Chloe mocassins from the Outnet today:


----------



## katdhoneybee

fshn, those Chloe moccasins are adorable! Why does being bad feel so good when it comes to shoes and bags (and clothes and jewelry...)?!  Congrats.

I, too, have been bad. My camera's battery is dead so I can't take real-life pics, but I attached a pic of the new Stuart Weitzman heels I just bought at reverse-reverse.com. I am so in love - not only are they beautiful, but I think I'll actually be able to walk in the city with them on! Can't wait until spring!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jimmy Choo Fishnet Heels.  xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## spaceyjacy

I posted these in the Marni thread too. Spring '09, Fall '09, Spring '10 respectively. I got the color block sandals from yoox, and the others from the Marni boutique in NYC. The Red pumps were 50% off!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi Studded Ankle Boots!

xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## katdhoneybee

spaceyjacy said:


> I posted these in the Marni thread too. Spring '09, Fall '09, Spring '10 respectively. I got the color block sandals from yoox, and the others from the Marni boutique in NYC. The Red pumps were 50% off!



All your new buys are fabulous, but these color block sandals are out. of. this. world.  So jealous!


----------



## spaceyjacy

Thanks Crazy! They are feet-eaters, but so pretty, and and really compliment the rest of my wardrobe


----------



## Pishi

spaceyjacy, so they aren't comfy at all?  that's too bad.  they are so lovely.


----------



## Straight-Laced

*spaceyjacy* love all your Marnis, especially the wedge sandals.  They're fabulous!!

*ardj102* nice Bals!  I have them too, in the original box, and they don't seem to have a name


----------



## spaceyjacy

Pishi said:


> spaceyjacy, so they aren't comfy at all?  that's too bad.  they are so lovely.



Well, I shouldn't say that they are not comfy at all. I actually wear them for about 8 hours at a time at work(standing 95% of that time). By hours 7 I'm usually starting to "feel the burn". I guess thats normal though. I'm just a wimp  with really unrealistic comfort standards .


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Dior Patent Heels xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## jclr

I just bought these
http://cdn.is.bluefly.com/mgen/Bluefly/altimage.ms?img=302813601.jpg&w=48&h=57&bg=#FFFFFF&border=#EAEAEA


----------



## balena

I ordered these yesterday from yoox:

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/BRUNO...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/44178380EK/sts/sr_women80


----------



## Black_Swarmer

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Dior Patent Heels - see more photos on my blog =) xo


 
Love these  The gold on the inside of the heels really goes great with the shiny patent!


----------



## bagladyseattle

I bought this 4 weeks ago.  YSL Tribute Stud Platform


----------



## bagladyseattle

Oppss!  Here is attachment


----------



## Ilgin

Beautiful YSLs *baglady*, congrats!


----------



## Bag Lady 923

Rachel Roy Lionah


----------



## sharbear508

Ordered these Alexander McQueen boots off Yoox over the weekend. Hope they work out!


----------



## troipattes

Alexander Mc Queen python strappy heels. Look the curve of the wooden heel : amazing !!


----------



## Chromatopelma

sharbear508 said:


> Ordered these Alexander McQueen boots off Yoox over the weekend. Hope they work out!
> 
> View attachment 1028591




oooh congrats! I kept looking at these whilst they were on Net-a-porter. Kinda wish I'd bought them!


----------



## PANda_USC

Christian Louboutin blue jean lizard pigalle 100's


----------



## lorihmatthews

PANda_USC said:


> Christian Louboutin blue jean lizard pigalle 100's



I love the blue! They're so beautiful!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lori*, thank you so much my dear!!!


----------



## kett

So I listed about 30 pairs of shoes on eBay this week and while I was fixing one of my listings I had a weird feeling that I should do a search for my ultimate holy grail shoe (non Louboutin). This is the shoe that I cut pictures out of in magazines when it was first released 2 years ago. This is the shoe that I have talked about so much that even my husband could describe it to you. This is the shoe that has been knocked off here and there and I have always hemmed and hawed about buying one of the knock offs but could never commit because I was so in love with the original.

And what should appear when I searched but a pair of these shoes IN MY SIZE on eBay. I quickly calculated how much money my eBay shoe listings were going to make when they ended on Saturday (I started them all at .99 cents, so the answer is... not much) and then checked the bank account. There was no way I could afford the $1000 price tag on these shoes. I showed them to my husband and discussed maybe buying them, but it just wasn't in the cards.

I was crushed. Seriously crushed. 

So the evening wore on and I kept finding myself coming back to the computer to look at the shoes again. Just to fantasize, of course. But when I refreshed the page the listing had ended! The seller had accepted a best offer $300 below the listing price! I called to my husband, nearly in tears, to tell him that someone had bought my shoes. I couldn't believe that after years of searching for them and only having just now found them they were gone again.

My husband came into the room with a knowing smile and his laptop in his hands, which he turned around so that the screen was facing me. On the screen was the listing for my shoes and a big "You won!" in the corner. My husband had tapped into his own savings and bought me the shoes. 

I just had to come and share my excitement. I told my sister about getting them last night and she was less than impressed, but I knew that you gals could understand the joy. I can't wait until they ship out and they are actually in my hands - I won't believe it is real until I am holding them.


----------



## Ilgin

OMG *kett*!!! I am so excited too,what a cute and loving husband you have!! Congrats on a great deal, I cannot wait to see your UHGs!!!


----------



## chloe-babe

oooh Kett, what a beautiful, beautiful story.
Please tell us what shoes they were, I am dying to know! 

Congrats on your HG find, and on having such a great husband


----------



## troipattes

YSL tribute studs sandals. I did prefer the navy ones but...


----------



## chloe-babe

sharbear508 said:


> Ordered these Alexander McQueen boots off Yoox over the weekend. Hope they work out!
> 
> View attachment 1028591



Shar, these are gorgeous  cant wait to hear what they are like irl!


----------



## hydrohoki

kett said:


> So I listed about 30 pairs of shoes on eBay this week and while I was fixing one of my listings I had a weird feeling that I should do a search for my ultimate holy grail shoe (non Louboutin). This is the shoe that I cut pictures out of in magazines when it was first released 2 years ago. This is the shoe that I have talked about so much that even my husband could describe it to you. This is the shoe that has been knocked off here and there and I have always hemmed and hawed about buying one of the knock offs but could never commit because I was so in love with the original.
> 
> And what should appear when I searched but a pair of these shoes IN MY SIZE on eBay. I quickly calculated how much money my eBay shoe listings were going to make when they ended on Saturday (I started them all at .99 cents, so the answer is... not much) and then checked the bank account. There was no way I could afford the $1000 price tag on these shoes. I showed them to my husband and discussed maybe buying them, but it just wasn't in the cards.
> 
> I was crushed. Seriously crushed.
> 
> So the evening wore on and I kept finding myself coming back to the computer to look at the shoes again. Just to fantasize, of course. But when I refreshed the page the listing had ended! The seller had accepted a best offer $300 below the listing price! I called to my husband, nearly in tears, to tell him that someone had bought my shoes. I couldn't believe that after years of searching for them and only having just now found them they were gone again.
> 
> My husband came into the room with a knowing smile and his laptop in his hands, which he turned around so that the screen was facing me. On the screen was the listing for my shoes and a big "You won!" in the corner. My husband had tapped into his own savings and bought me the shoes.
> 
> I just had to come and share my excitement. I told my sister about getting them last night and she was less than impressed, but I knew that you gals could understand the joy. I can't wait until they ship out and they are actually in my hands - I won't believe it is real until I am holding them.



AWWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## Tiaraa

Big, Big congrats to you what a story!! and you're so lucky to have such an amazing husband...please do show us pictures when you get the shoe




kett said:


> So I listed about 30 pairs of shoes on eBay this week and while I was fixing one of my listings I had a weird feeling that I should do a search for my ultimate holy grail shoe (non Louboutin). This is the shoe that I cut pictures out of in magazines when it was first released 2 years ago. This is the shoe that I have talked about so much that even my husband could describe it to you. This is the shoe that has been knocked off here and there and I have always hemmed and hawed about buying one of the knock offs but could never commit because I was so in love with the original.
> 
> And what should appear when I searched but a pair of these shoes IN MY SIZE on eBay. I quickly calculated how much money my eBay shoe listings were going to make when they ended on Saturday (I started them all at .99 cents, so the answer is... not much) and then checked the bank account. There was no way I could afford the $1000 price tag on these shoes. I showed them to my husband and discussed maybe buying them, but it just wasn't in the cards.
> 
> I was crushed. Seriously crushed.
> 
> So the evening wore on and I kept finding myself coming back to the computer to look at the shoes again. Just to fantasize, of course. But when I refreshed the page the listing had ended! The seller had accepted a best offer $300 below the listing price! I called to my husband, nearly in tears, to tell him that someone had bought my shoes. I couldn't believe that after years of searching for them and only having just now found them they were gone again.
> 
> My husband came into the room with a knowing smile and his laptop in his hands, which he turned around so that the screen was facing me. On the screen was the listing for my shoes and a big "You won!" in the corner. My husband had tapped into his own savings and bought me the shoes.
> 
> I just had to come and share my excitement. I told my sister about getting them last night and she was less than impressed, but I knew that you gals could understand the joy. I can't wait until they ship out and they are actually in my hands - I won't believe it is real until I am holding them.


----------



## Pishi

kett said:


> So I listed about 30 pairs of shoes on eBay this week and while I was fixing one of my listings I had a weird feeling that I should do a search for my ultimate holy grail shoe (non Louboutin). This is the shoe that I cut pictures out of in magazines when it was first released 2 years ago. This is the shoe that I have talked about so much that even my husband could describe it to you. This is the shoe that has been knocked off here and there and I have always hemmed and hawed about buying one of the knock offs but could never commit because I was so in love with the original.
> 
> And what should appear when I searched but a pair of these shoes IN MY SIZE on eBay. I quickly calculated how much money my eBay shoe listings were going to make when they ended on Saturday (I started them all at .99 cents, so the answer is... not much) and then checked the bank account. There was no way I could afford the $1000 price tag on these shoes. I showed them to my husband and discussed maybe buying them, but it just wasn't in the cards.
> 
> I was crushed. Seriously crushed.
> 
> So the evening wore on and I kept finding myself coming back to the computer to look at the shoes again. Just to fantasize, of course. But when I refreshed the page the listing had ended! The seller had accepted a best offer $300 below the listing price! I called to my husband, nearly in tears, to tell him that someone had bought my shoes. I couldn't believe that after years of searching for them and only having just now found them they were gone again.
> 
> My husband came into the room with a knowing smile and his laptop in his hands, which he turned around so that the screen was facing me. On the screen was the listing for my shoes and a big "You won!" in the corner. My husband had tapped into his own savings and bought me the shoes.
> 
> I just had to come and share my excitement. I told my sister about getting them last night and she was less than impressed, but I knew that you gals could understand the joy. I can't wait until they ship out and they are actually in my hands - I won't believe it is real until I am holding them.



I'm dying to know!  And your DH is so awesome.  What a sweetie!


----------



## fshnonmymind

I went to one of my favorite consignment shops this weekend and came back with a pair of Tory Burch slingback clogs. I'm not sure if they are cute, but something about them I like plus I paid less than $90 for them.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Oops, here are two more photos of the Platform Wedges I forgot to attach. XXXnot allowedXXX


----------



## annemerrick

fshnonmymind said:


> i went to one of my favorite consignment shops this weekend and came back with a pair of tory burch slingback clogs. I'm not sure if they are cute, but something about them i like plus i paid less than $90 for them.


 

love these so much!!!!


----------



## courty

i have been on a waiting list for these miu miu shoes for quite awhile- i fell in love with them last fashion week, and so glad to finally have them!


----------



## Ilgin

OH MY! I am seriously in love ...These Mius are perfection *courty*! Congrats!!


----------



## chloe-babe

Courty, I adore them. I am on the waitlist for the clogs, with the cat pattern. Is that you in the piccie - you look just like a Model if it is!! Amazing


----------



## chloe-babe

I got two pairs this week.

The Nicole Richie, House of Harlow platforms which are stunning.











Much better piccies of them to be found here 

http://www.my-wardrobe.com/house-of-harlow-1960/brown-pearl-peeptoe-platform-shoe-792252


----------



## chloe-babe

and some gorgeous ones from Louise Goldin for Topshop! Have been waiting for these as none of the Louboutin studded ones made it into my wardrobe !!!











and more piccies here!

http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/s...ategory_rn=175985&productId=1616342&langId=-1


----------



## kett

*Ilgin* - Thanks, I do have a cute husband. I'll keep him

*Chloe-babe, Tiaraa, hydrohoki, Pishi *- thank you, I knew you ladies could understand the thrill! I will post pics when they are finally in my hands.

They are the Roger Vivier Rose 'N Roll's (this isn't a photo of the ones I got):






The ones coming to me are black with a black heel. 

*courty* - I LOVE the Miu Miu's. I was debating buying them but saw the version released at Saks and changed my mind. I MUST find some, they look so fantastic on!

*chloe-babe* - those House of Harlows are amazing. I've never even looked at her designs before... congrats!


----------



## meganfm

My newest (and most expensive ever!) shoe purchase:

Vivienne Westwood pirate boots in black



Bought at the VW store when I was on vacation to Glasgow (a uni graduation gift for myself-last pair left and happened to be my size!).  They are SO comfy and I can't wait for the patina to start to darken.


----------



## chloe-babe

^ Megan, they look amazing on you. It was fate that they had them in your size! obviously meant for you 

Kett, I can see why you have wanted them for so long - really beautiful


----------



## Chromatopelma

courty said:


> i have been on a waiting list for these miu miu shoes for quite awhile- i fell in love with them last fashion week, and so glad to finally have them!



These are just beautiful! I'm in love with them.

Kett - Those shoes are fab, I can't wait until you get them and post pics


----------



## courty

chloe-babe said:


> Courty, I adore them. I am on the waitlist for the clogs, with the cat pattern. Is that you in the piccie - you look just like a Model if it is!! Amazing



oh i can't wait to see the cat ones!! i love that print too. 

and yep, that's my pic! thank you.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi Suede Mesh Wedges! not allowed


----------



## meganfm

chloe-babe said:


> ^ Megan, they look amazing on you. It was fate that they had them in your size! obviously meant for you
> 
> Kett, I can see why you have wanted them for so long - really beautiful



Thanks!  My dad was horrified by the price so when he was in the washroom I ran back into the store and asked them to hold them for me until the next day XD  I told him I found them on sale somewhere else (I don't think he believed me-he's not fashionable but I've sent him Vivienne Westwood hunting before when he goes to the UK and he knows how hard it is to find LOL)


----------



## Dixie79

My mailman brougth me this today!! 

No modeling pic, since I break my toe last nigth


----------



## creighbaby

I got these Fendi booties last night at the Barneys Warehouse Sale


----------



## creighbaby

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Fendi Studded Ankle Boots!
> 
> ...




We are boot twins!


----------



## kett

Ooh those are so cute!


----------



## JetSetGo!

kett said:


> *Ilgin* - Thanks, I do have a cute husband. I'll keep him
> 
> *Chloe-babe, Tiaraa, hydrohoki, Pishi *- thank you, I knew you ladies could understand the thrill! I will post pics when they are finally in my hands.
> 
> They are the Roger Vivier Rose 'N Roll's (this isn't a photo of the ones I got):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones coming to me are black with a black heel.
> 
> *courty* - I LOVE the Miu Miu's. I was debating buying them but saw the version released at Saks and changed my mind. I MUST find some, they look so fantastic on!
> 
> *chloe-babe* - those House of Harlows are amazing. I've never even looked at her designs before... congrats!



These are AMAZING!


----------



## sharbear508

chloe-babe said:


> Shar, these are gorgeous  cant wait to hear what they are like irl!


 
Thanks *chloe-babe*! I've never tried on McQueen shoes before, so I really hope they fit!

Your Louise Golden for Topshop shoes are FIERCE!


----------



## sharbear508

kett said:


> They are the Roger Vivier Rose 'N Roll's (this isn't a photo of the ones I got):


 
I have no words for how stunning these shoes are. You are one lucky gal to have such an amazing husband!!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Chanel black quilted leather ballet flats


----------



## Tutu

I've been looking ages for these Stella McCartney pumps, now finally found them:


----------



## jmcadon

My new Jimmy Choos


----------



## pinkgoldfish

lorihmatthews said:


> Chanel black quilted leather ballet flats



so cute!


----------



## kett

Whoa, Chanel, Jimmy Choo and Stella McCartney?! This thread is awesome, congrats on the purchases. 

Sharbear -


----------



## J.E

i bought these Chloé paddington boots yesterday!


----------



## J.E

while im at it, i bought these ones for a few weeks ago too:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Emilio Pucci Cutout Studded Heels! xxxx =) xo


----------



## P.Y.T.

*CrazyBeautiful *-Those are HAWT!


----------



## sasy

My new LAMB booties.  I love the triple lace action -- reminds me of the Ann D Triple Lace boots from a year or so ago.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous, Sasy! 

I am dying over your RV's, Kett!


----------



## KPKITTY

Bought my first pair of TB today!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I scored these Coach ponyhair shoes at Macy's for only $70, marked down from $208!


----------



## sasy

JetSetGo! -- Thanks so much!


----------



## Dabyachunv

J.E said:


> i bought these Chloé paddington boots yesterday!


----------



## Chins4

J.E said:


> i bought these Chloé paddington boots yesterday!


 
Loving these - what a beautiful, classic boot.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I bought a pair of the new Guiseppe Z. high heels..


----------



## Chins4

Lucked into this pair of LV Balmorals on Fleabay


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jessica Simpson 
	

		
			
		

		
	




bcbg Garda pump


----------



## kett

I LOVE the Chloe boots. They look like they would be perfect with everything. 

The balmorals are beautiful, such a classic shoe.


----------



## troipattes

L.A.M.B "Ely" shoes and matching "Cecil" hobo


----------



## katdhoneybee

troipattes said:


> L.A.M.B "Ely" shoes and matching "Cecil" hobo



Oooh, gorgeous combo! How fun - congrats!


----------



## troipattes

Thanks for your kind words, katdhoneybee


----------



## MissPrivé

Great shoes *troipattes*!!!! I love L.A.M.B. shoes!


----------



## Elsie87

YSL Tributes in Vanilla:


----------



## +stePHANie+

i got some elley kishimoto heels recently, i need to take pictures of them though. they're shiny and gold and mary jane style


----------



## samhainophobia

*Elsie87*, what a perfect color!  I've never seen Tributes that color.

*troipattes*, those L.A.M.B. shoes are HOT!

My newest purchases:
~ Jeffrey Campbell Kayla cap-toe ballet flats in ivory leather/black patent http://www.lorisshoes.com/product.asp?lt=c&catid=4658&pfid=LDS12924
~ Chinese Laundry Avalanche in taupe http://www.lorisshoes.com/product.asp?name=Chinese-Laundry-Avalanche---Taupe&pfid=LDS12477&eng=2
~ YOU by Crocs Pheebs motorcycle boots (I have a similar pair in white from last season that I love absolutely to bits) http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=753584002&userSearchText=pheebs&searchCID=4016


----------



## Ilgin

*Elsie*, your tributes are fabulous and look beautiful on you!


----------



## meggyg8r

Two new Tory Burch stingray leather additions:

Reva flats:
















Thora flip flops:


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks girls! 

*Meggy*: Gorgeous; love that leather!


----------



## meggyg8r

Thanks *Elsie*! I'm obsessed with stingray right now!


----------



## kett

STINGRAY!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

kett said:


> STINGRAY!!!


 
My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Gerry

Always reminds me of poor Steve Irwin!!!  But they are beautiful,anyway.


----------



## meggyg8r

Aw, I miss him. Poor guy. Thank you though.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

love those TB stingrays!


----------



## Stephanie***

*Meggy* your flats are gorgeous!!!

These are my new CL Lima Red Velvet!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Thanks *Fabulousity *and *Stephanie*!

*Stephanie*, those Limas are TDF! Love the color!


----------



## Stephanie***

Thanks* Maggy*!!:shame::sunnies


----------



## katran26

^^^ OMG *Stephanie* - those are to die for!  Seriously. love them.


----------



## Stephanie***

thank you *katran!* I love them too


----------



## Ilgin

Your Limas are perfect *Stephanie*, congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

*meggy,* the stingray is so cool!!
*stephanie*, I mentioned in the other threads, but those limas are fabulous!


----------



## Stephanie***

thank you *Ilgin* and *rdgldy*!


----------



## Ryna

My new babies - Ann Demeulemeester Open-Front Ankle Boots 
it was impossible for me to decide on what colour to go for, so now I can play mix&mach


----------



## jello_1955

My bargain of the century-- Here are a pair of "Perfect Pumps" from Ann Taylor.  Regular price is $155 (I bought the same pair in a different color for full price).  They were on final sale for $29.88.  I had a 25% coupon which brought them down to around $22.15.  I also received a $20 reward certificate.  So they end up costing me a little over $2!  I really love these shoes-- ALL Italian leather, slight padding in front, perfect heel height.


----------



## Pishi

Ryna said:


> My new babies - Ann Demeulemeester Open-Front Ankle Boots
> it was impossible for me to decide on what colour to go for, so now I can play mix&mach



Very cute!  I actually favor the nude color on you.  It looks stylish and subtle...very, very pretty.  =)


----------



## Pishi

jello_1955 said:


> My bargain of the century-- Here are a pair of "Perfect Pumps" from Ann Taylor.  Regular price is $155 (I bought the same pair in a different color for full price).  They were on final sale for $29.88.  I had a 25% coupon which brought them down to around $22.15.  I also received a $20 reward certificate.  So they end up costing me a little over $2!  I really love these shoes-- ALL Italian leather, slight padding in front, perfect heel height.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1040955&stc=1&d=1267925867



Wow, great deal!


----------



## Ilgin

I ADORE these Ann D's *Ryna*, both pairs are gorgeous on you, congrats!


----------



## MissPrivé

I bought these Roberto Cavalli Plaited Leather Sandals:


----------



## Stephanie***

^^ they are hot! you should post modeling pics


----------



## samhainophobia

Just bought two pairs of Sofft sandals for my mom! 

Lorenza in Sand Patent -- http://www.sofftshoe.com/Product.aspx?ProductID=1794

Paladea in Black Patent -- http://www.sofftshoe.com/Product.aspx?ProductID=1830

She lives in slides in the spring and summer and liked my Sofft Freeda ankle boots when she borrowed them last weekend, so I really hope she likes these!


----------



## Pishi

Samhainophobia, what a nice daughter you are.  =)  Both are cute and look comfy.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Gucci Thigh High Boots


----------



## kett

Those Gucci's are stunning. They look fantastic.

My Vivier Rose and Roll's are finally mine! They so much more beautiful in person than I could have ever imagined. I am so lucky to have such a fantastic husband that would buy them for me.


----------



## kett

Modeling shots:


----------



## Ilgin

Woooooow kett! Finally they arrived!! These are *wonderful pieces of art*, look at those heels, FIERCE!! Wear them in good health!


----------



## PANda_USC

Samiras in Aurora Borealis strass! My holy grail shoes!!


----------



## babyontheway

Panda- your newest addition are


----------



## PANda_USC

*babyontheway*, thank you hun!


----------



## MissPrivé

*Panda* Omg they're the ultimate HG!!!! I would love a pair, but the price is just killin' me!  Wear them in good health lucky gal!!!



Stephanie*** said:


> ^^ they are hot! you should post modeling pics


 
Thank you! Unfortunately I had to send them back, because one of the straps is way longer than the other one! Something like that never happened to me before at NAP! Unfortunately it was the last pair in my size, so i have to pass... But maybe i'm gonna use the money for my first Balenciaga Bag!!!


----------



## Tenley10

Got these at the Nordstrom shoe sale...

Michael Kors "Niki" Gladiator


----------



## Ilgin

Congrats on your HGs *Panda*, they are *AMAZING*!


----------



## kett

Thanks Ilgin, I almost died when they arrived. Is it horrible that I am already thinking about what my next holy grail needs to be, though?

Tenley - those are so cute, I have them in the same color. Super comfy, too. Congrats for catching them on sale, wish they were when I got them!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Michael Kors Juniper


----------



## kett

Beautiful!


----------



## Chromatopelma

Kett congrats! They look amazing


----------



## Straight-Laced

Congrats on your fabulous HGs *Panda* - what's next??? 
*kett* the Viviers are simply AMAZING!!!
*GhstDreamer* please model   
Nice buy *Tenley*!

My recent impulse buy, Balenciaga suede and stingray heels:


----------



## Tenley10

GhstDreamer - those are too cute, i have an addiction to michael kors, i guess i'm thankful its a bit cheaper than some other shoes! 

Straight-laced - ohhhh i want to see those on! i love the blue!!!


----------



## MissPrivé

Omg I'm dying right now *Straight- Laced*!!!!  You got the suede stingray heels from Balenciaga!!!! I want them so bad for months, but i couldn't imagine how they look like IRL!!! Please please please post modeling pics!!!


----------



## plpc

*CrazyBeautifulU*-Sexy boots!

*Kett*-Those Roger Vivier are such works of art!

*Panda*-Those are just gorgeous!!

*Straight-Laced*- Such a beautiful colour! Love to see some modeling pics too ^^


----------



## NYCBelle

They're not new but my MIL had these shoes in the back of her closet that she hasn't worn since the 70s and i think she only wore them twice.  they didn't fit her so she gave them to me...they're made in italy shoes and pretty hot...just have to get the scuffs cleaned and a new heel put in.


----------



## Ilgin

*Straight-Laced*, those Balenciaga heels are so perfect, congrats!


----------



## Ilgin

kett said:


> Thanks Ilgin, I almost died when they arrived. Is it horrible that I am already thinking about what my next holy grail needs to be, though?


 
:greengrin: You ROCK! I can't wait to see more HG reveals from you!


----------



## prettycitygirl

I had quite a shopping week last week   I was wee bit naughty and purchased several pairs of designer shoes!  But hey, most of them were on sale so I couldn't pass them up, right?! LOL!  

So let me start with the pair I am wear today.  These are my lovely silver leather embossed python *Valentinos*!  I just LOVE these


----------



## prettycitygirl

And all the way from Sweden, let me introduce my *Christian Louboutin Watersnake Decolletes*!  






I have more photos in the CL forum


----------



## prettycitygirl

These are my ebay won - my *Christian Louboutin Armadillos*!






And last but not least, *Michael Kors* platform sandel.  Don't know the style name.  Purchased a NMs Outlet.


----------



## annemerrick

Vintage "gladiator" sandals....


----------



## kett

Ahhh Armadillos! Beautiful. Those Valentino's are gorgeous, too. What a find.


----------



## flyfab

GhstDreamer said:


> Michael Kors Juniper



Supa dupa fly 
Are they from the current collection ?


----------



## Prada_Princess

I ordered some CL in python (which I just love)



http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1268246943348


----------



## flyfab

An ebay find.
Whith those shoes on I have killer legs, but the minute I take them off I go back to my Frodo self...


----------



## thekimchster

Marni Slingbacks from Fall 2009


----------



## kett

Flyfab - hahah, I know how you feel, I am the same way. They are beautiful. 

Just got these puppies - a great classic.


----------



## flyfab

^^Those are the business !!!!!


----------



## MissPrivé

Prada_Princess said:


> I ordered some CL in python (which I just love)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1268246943348


 

Ohhh i'm so jealous!!!  i want them so bad since september, but Saks doesn't sell python to international destinations... Wear them in good health! And please post modeling pics!!!


----------



## Pishi

thekimchster said:


> Marni Slingbacks from Fall 2009



gorgeous!  love Marni...


----------



## purseinsanity

How in the world have I missed this thread!??!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sigh.  I've died and gone to heaven.  Congrats everyone on your AMAZING purchases!!!!


----------



## kdo

WOW, FABULOUS purchases, ladies!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Over the Knee Leather Wedge Boots


----------



## mayen120

Lanvin Flats 




 By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/mayen120]mayen120, shot with DSC-W220 at 2010-03-11[/URL]


----------



## mayen120

By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/mayen120]mayen120, shot with DSC-W220 at 2010-03-11[/URL]


----------



## vlore

Chloe wedges (netaporter.com)


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Givenchy!


----------



## SingaConstanze

A super cute pair of Manolo's via ebay.

Pray with me that they find their way with the post save to me.

@ CrazyBeautifulU
They look great! Especially with the outfit on the third pic. Congrats


----------



## shoegrl756

Just order a pair of Brian Atwood pumps. My first non-CL purchase in a loooong time!


----------



## Chromatopelma

My Latest shoes aren't exactly designer but I love them just as much as my designer shoes. They are one of the most comfortable pairs of shoes I own too!

French Connection Janaiya in black


----------



## shoegrl756

*Chromatopelma*! Those are gorgeous!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Chromatopelma *-Those are HAWT! I just luv platforms... And btw, it doesn't
matter if your shoes are designer or not. All that really matters is that they're
yours and you love them.


----------



## payo1a

wowzers!! lovely shoesies ladies!!!


----------



## iMunz

shoegrl756 said:


> Just order a pair of Brian Atwood pumps. My first non-CL purchase in a loooong time!


You're gonna love them, they are gorgeous and so comfortable!


----------



## NYCBelle

My wedding shoes and my first pair of Loubies


----------



## Ilgin

Woow *Belle*! They are gorgeous,congrats!


----------



## NYCBelle

Thanks Ilgin!


----------



## yve78

NYCBelle, they are gorgeous and they look great on you! I'm sure you will look like a princess on your wedding day!


----------



## NYCBelle

aww thanks yve78!!


----------



## samhainophobia

No pics, but purchased today -- CL Greissimo in black/white damas and YSL Tributes (the peep-toe mary jane pump) in black patent.


----------



## NYCBelle

samhainophobia said:


> No pics, but purchased today -- CL Greissimo in black/white damas and YSL Tributes (the peep-toe mary jane pump) in black patent.


 

awesome sam  can't wait to see pics


----------



## troipattes

Just received today these amazing Gianmarco Lorenzi nude summer boots. Soooooo sexy !!


----------



## NYCBelle

wow troipattes! work it!


----------



## KittyKat65

I bought a pair of Conduit Booties from Anthropologie.  I love buying shoes from Anthropologie since they are usually pretty funky:  http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...tion=jump&search=true&parentid=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## sasy

Wow! Troipattes, those are hot!


----------



## sasy

Picked these up from Neiman Marcus Last Call a few days ago ...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jessica Simpson 




Dolce Vita


----------



## Pigen

I just got these from Opening Ceremony:


----------



## sneezz




----------



## sugarcoated_

I recently discovered this brand. It's fantastic!



troipattes said:


> Just received today these amazing Gianmarco Lorenzi nude summer boots. Soooooo sexy !!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Wow, some great new purchases girls 

Here are my recent purchases:

CL Open Toe Flats






Got these at Nordstrom Rack - Preview International Snakeskin Pumps





Sam Edelman Jeweled Toe Thong


----------



## Chromatopelma

Thankyou for the lovely comments on my earlier shoes 

Sneezz - where are those shoes from? I love them!




sneezz said:


> View attachment 1052132


----------



## sneezz

Chromatopelma said:


> Thankyou for the lovely comments on my earlier shoes
> 
> Sneezz - where are those shoes from? I love them!



Thanks!  They're on sale at nordies right now and free shipping!  I bought ordered them 3 days ago and checked online yesterday and they went down $15 so I called and got them price adjusted. They're bcbgeneration sicily flats.


----------



## Straight-Laced

*Pigen* love the OC boots!!


----------



## troipattes

Thanks all for your kind words



sugarcoated_ said:


> I recently discovered this brand. It's fantastic!



I am planning to write a post about GML. Just have to find enough time to take pictures of my GF's Lorenzi shoes !! We fell in love with this designer 2 years ago and she now has around 15 pairs.


----------



## Perfect Day

those yellow snakeskin pumps are fabulous!


----------



## jmcadon

I got the Jimmy Choo hunters in red...sent them back and got these little Choo flats instead


----------



## kett

jmcadon - they look so pretty! We need close ups!

I got three new shoes while on vacation this week:

Christian Louboutin Ronette





Christian Louboutin Bianca





Balenciaga Stingray Platform:


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Kett* -The last pair are soooo HAWT!


----------



## ericanjensen

CL Lavender Bianca:





CL Catwoman:





Charlotte Olympia:
http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?tskay=3FD17CD7&cod10=44175313DU&sts=orders80


----------



## Straight-Laced

*ericanjensen* both CLs are fabulous!!!  (I couldn't see the Charlotte Olympia's, but I love her shoes) 

Awesome haul *kett*!!!  I love all your vacation trophies but I truly, deeply covet the Bals


----------



## ericanjensen

Straight-Laced said:


> *ericanjensen* both CLs are fabulous!!!  (I couldn't see the Charlotte Olympia's, but I love her shoes)
> 
> Awesome haul *kett*!!!  I love all your vacation trophies but I truly, deeply covet the Bals



Oh shoot. Yoox is weird about copying their pics. They are lovely though. 

Thanks! I'm excited about the CL's!!


----------



## hlfinn

i have been on a ban but  just got these yesterday. already wore them though i think they're going to take some time to wear in fully.  salvatore ferragamo for scoop wedges. color is natural.  this is my first pair of ferragamo.


----------



## samhainophobia

Tory Burch Wrap Up Heels in Royal Tan -- http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/image/BLM/products/3/optimized/1031303_fpx.tif?wid=325&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=bilin&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg


----------



## Chromatopelma

D & G shoes. The colour is a little hard to capture, the soles are also a hot pink not red. Photographing them with a flash wasn't too great either. Think I need to steal the bf's camera


----------



## kett

ericanjensen those Bianca's are so pretty! I want that color so bad. 

Love the D&G's Chromatopelma


----------



## ericanjensen

Brian Atwood:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200452989862&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## alex.losee

I know they aren't fancy fancy Jimmy Choo's, but I adore them.


----------



## sneezz

My second pair of Lanvin:




Those are cute Erica!


----------



## kett

They are really cute alex.losee, not everything has to be Choo. 

Cute sneezz - they look very comfy.


----------



## SingaConstanze

Manolo Blahnik


----------



## thavasa

Oh I love this platform sandal!! the color is so pretty...do they run true to size?!



kett said:


> jmcadon - they look so pretty! We need close ups!
> 
> I got three new shoes while on vacation this week:
> 
> Christian Louboutin Ronette


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Alexander Wang Freja Booties


----------



## sneezz

kett said:


> They are really cute alex.losee, not everything has to be Choo.
> 
> Cute sneezz - they look very comfy.


 
Thanks!  Your Ronettes are gorgeous on you!


----------



## kett

thavasa said:


> Oh I love this platform sandal!! the color is so pretty...do they run true to size?!



Yeah, I bought true to size for these. They are so cute!


----------



## seaotta

BCBGeneration  

Tried these on and had to have them.  For the size of the heel they're fairly comfortable.


----------



## Straight-Laced

*SingaConstanze* the Manolo's are STUNNING!!  
Such a pretty shoe, and they look fabulous on you.


----------



## sneezz

Couldn't save this pic to my photobucket:
So here's the link: I got 2 prs 1 in black and 1 in pink

http://www.dsw.com/dsw_shoes/catalog/product.jsp?productRef=SEARCH&category=&prodId=194268


----------



## kett

Those are fun! And what a good deal.


----------



## flyfab

Last buy before a looong time 

*Ash* Wedge, hoping they'll bring summer faster !


----------



## popoqi

Here is some of my shoe buys from this month and last month! I promise my fiance of no more shopping on clothes, shoes, and bags until the end of August. Hopefully I can keep the promise! (My fiance bought almost all of my stuffs, that's why :busted)

YSL Black patent tribute. These are my everyday walking shoes, I need extreme high heel because I'm only 5"2 ush:






Chanel. I got these shoes on sale! love the pattern, reminds me of Alladin. 










Fendi Cinderella. These shoes take my breath away, so utterly chic and beautiful. These probably my most favorite shoes to date!


----------



## Pishi

Wow!  Lovely Popoqi!  Love the Fendis.  I wonder how the Tribs will be every day walking shoes though...if you can make it so, more power to you!


----------



## Rosenrot

I know they were released two years ago so I gave up hope on finding them. Then they re-appeared on Bluefly.


----------



## Pishi

^^ Wow!  Awesome!  Post modeling picts...


----------



## ivy1026

This is TDF


----------



## troipattes

popoqi said:


> Here is some of my shoe buys from this month and last month! I promise my fiance of no more shopping on clothes, shoes, and bags until the end of August. Hopefully I can keep the promise! (My fiance bought almost all of my stuffs, that's why :busted)
> 
> YSL Black patent tribute. These are my everyday walking shoes, I need extreme high heel because I'm only 5"2 ush:




The Fendis are simply gorgeous !!! And I understand your fiance : I buy everything my GF wears, from dresses to shoes, and i will NEVER stop, even for a few weeks !!


----------



## Ilgin

*Popoqi*: Simply amazing, Fendis are **killer** and look gorgeous on you!
*Rosenrot:* lovely MMs,congrats!


----------



## sneezz

Been on a flat kick recently, got my first pair of Bloch after reading all the rave reviews.  Hope they fit...ok need to stop!


----------



## Chromatopelma

*popoqi* - love your fendis!


----------



## lilflobowl

*kett*, love the CLs & your Balenciagas! OMG... I always do a double take when I see them.


----------



## lilflobowl

*popoqi*, I agree with the other girls; your Fendis are simply stunning!


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

Grabbed these from South Coast last week!!


----------



## k*d

popoqi - Those Fendis look fab on you!  Do they run a 1/2 size small?  I ordered the ones with the clear platform, but I was out on vacation so I had Net-a-Porter delay shipping. I can't wait for them to arrive on Wednesday!


----------



## kett

I saw those today *Rosenrot* and I was so excited, they are such beautiful shoes. I have the Mary Jane version.

*popoqi* - they are all gorgeous but can I just say that I am dying over the Fendi's?! I was debating buying a pair and decided not to but now I am regretting my decision, they are TDF!

*lilflobowl* - thanks! I am in love with the Balenciaga's too!


----------



## nordia5

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat235702


JUST ordered!! My first pair of Miu Miu flats and I've heard sooo many good things. Can't wait to wear them.


----------



## popoqi

Thanks guys for the compliment!

*Pishi* - Yup tribute is my everyday walking shoes! Everyday the ritual will be the same, at night I'll be groaning in pain and the next day I will wear the shoes again lol. What's the worst scenario that could happened right? Probably me walking with a walking stick in my 50s 

*troipattes* - Thank you! I feel so bad when my fiance bought me stuffs all the time but... happy at the same time 

Thank you so much *Chromatopelma, lilflobowl*!

*k*d* - The clear platform is approximately $300 more expensive than the wooden one. For me it runs 1 size small, I hope 1/2 size will fit you!

*kett* - You should call and order one! they are available only on order, I was told by the Fendi boutiques. They told me they have a longgg waiting list for all the colors!!


----------



## k*d

popoqi said:


> Thanks guys for the compliment!
> *k*d* - The clear platform is approximately $300 more expensive than the wooden one. For me it runs 1 size small, I hope 1/2 size will fit you!
> 
> *kett* - You should call and order one! they are available only on order, I was told by the Fendi boutiques. They told me they have a longgg waiting list for all the colors!!



Thanks popoqi, I hope they fit too!  I'll probably post pictures on Thursday.

kett: You can skip the waitlist and special order if you can fit the 39.5" that's left on Net-a-Porter:  http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60701


----------



## purseinsanity

nordia5 said:


> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat235702
> 
> 
> JUST ordered!! My first pair of Miu Miu flats and I've heard sooo many good things. Can't wait to wear them.



LOVE these!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

I just had a Shoe-gasm.  

Now i need a cigarette.


----------



## lilytwo

i just bought these frye veronica slouch boots in black:

http://s2.thisnext.com/media/230x230/FRYE-Veronica-Slouch-in-Black_B19FA92E.jpg

can't wait until they get here!!!!


----------



## kett

Thanks for the tips (I'm a 37.5) - I hate wait lists!


----------



## rdgldy

*popoqi*-such beauties.  I adore the chanels


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jessica Simpson sude platform pump very comfy


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

oops just saw that I already posted these


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^^Cute!
About 2 weeks ago nordies' had a sale and I purchased a pair of suede JS platform heels. They are super cute! 
Plus, it has a cork bottom which is great for summer.

*JS "Tanise" cork platform*


----------



## Dabyachunv

^  PYT Those are HAWT!  


I've been a bad girl lately, i bought

Stewart Weitzman "Muse" in red quasar: 
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=137961&CategoryID=16961&LinkType=PDPZ1

Cole Haan Carma air peptoe pumps in gold snake

http://www.colehaan.com/colehaan/catalog/product.jsp?catId=100&productId=298339&productGroup=298338

Both are comfy and sexy on-the heels are thinner in person.


----------



## mistyknightwin

PYT, they are 2 cute!


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

Just got these from TJ MAXX by South Coast.....Cheapie little summer sandals by Nine West. $35.


----------



## angellina2281

Michael Kors Niki Sandals!


----------



## PriscillaW

Thought I would post my new shoes in this forum  They are Gianmarco Lorenzi and I got them from FarFetch.com


----------



## SingaConstanze

Straight-Laced said:


> *SingaConstanze* the Manolo's are STUNNING!!
> Such a pretty shoe, and they look fabulous on you.



Thanks a lot  they are very comfortable which is wonderful considering that they have such high heels lol


----------



## lilflobowl

Just got these, Le Petit Prince jelly flats by Melissa:


----------



## poptarts

Camilla Skovgaard 








Studded MJ


----------



## Ilgin

The jelly flats are adorable *Lil*, lovee the little Prince!!
*poptarts*, great pairs! I was eyein' these studded MJs on yoox, totally cute!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Poptarts* -I like the first pair. The color is yuumy.


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *Ilgin*!!  I love how whenever I look at the shoe I feel happy; it's a nice feeling for sure!


----------



## kett

Those are so cool PriscillaW!

Those Skovgaards are so pretty poptarts.


----------



## SingaConstanze

poptarts said:


> Camilla Skovgaard



Love them


----------



## riffraff

Classic Choo


----------



## MissPR08

poptarts said:


> Camilla Skovgaard


----------



## k*d

Fendi Cinderella shoes with clear platform


----------



## QueenCoco

http://zapp.me/7628589


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Alexandra Neel


----------



## plpc

*k*d* They are FIERCE!!


----------



## Chromatopelma

k*d said:


> Fendi Cinderella shoes with clear platform



 <<< really sums up how I feel about these. They're just amazing!

Absolutely love everyones new shoes though. I get so excited with this thread, I love finding out what everyone else has bought!


----------



## gre8dane

Got these Tory Burch Revas during the Bloomingdales F&F sale:


----------



## Sarah Lizzie




----------



## Elina0408

*k*d*: love your new shoes! I wish I could wear something like that!!


----------



## Ilgin

loveee your TB flats *gre8dane*... Great purchase!


----------



## k*d

Thanks plpc, Chromatopelma, & Elina0408!


----------



## sonya

WOW.

I am loving Fendi shoes this season!




k*d said:


> Fendi Cinderella shoes with clear platform


----------



## klj

lilflobowl said:


> Just got these, Le Petit Prince jelly flats by Melissa:



These are so adorable!!
I think these are the first Melissa's I love and would buy..love the shape!!


----------



## Rosenrot

Thank you for the kind words from the previous post. Here's another pair I just bought. I'm a fan of architectural/avant garde/weird shoes and I was so excited to get hold of these Pierre Hardys. Unfortunately they did not run true to size.


----------



## Spicy87

I bought these (non-designer) shoes today. I love the heels.


----------



## Creole

Steve Madden sandals


----------



## thekimchster

Got these a few months ago at the Decadestwo sale, but didnt have a chance to take photos.


----------



## Straight-Laced

LOVE the Pierre Hardys *rosenrot*!  

I hope you can make them work because they look great on you.


----------



## MissPR08

^^^^^ i knew I should off stayed off this thread, amazing shoes ladies.

Those Fendi are incredibly beautiful, love the soft color and pretty straps.

and the Pierre's are ........ I love the stocking, great touch


----------



## kett

Ahhh the Fendi Cinderella's.... so gorgeous.


----------



## Accessorize*me

*k*d*, love the Fendi shoes!! Have you worn them yet? Are they easy to match...?? 

I do so want them too, but find that they tend to shorten my stumpy limbs even more.... I'll take any excuse to get them, would like like to help enable me?...


----------



## k*d

Thanks sonya, MissPR08, kett, & Accessorize*me!

Accessorize*me:  I wore them last weekend with this dress.  I plan to stick with light colors for these; I don't think they look right with darker colors.  Case in point:

http://www3.images.coolspotters.com...i-tulle-embellished-suede-sandals-gallery.jpg


----------



## poptarts




----------



## luv1218

Love those chanels *poptarts*!  What a fabulous color!


----------



## k*d

poptarts - What a beautiful shade of red!


----------



## Elina0408

*Poptarts*: Love your Chanel shoes!!


----------



## kett

k*d - I bet they looked gorgeous with that dress! I agree, I am not feeling them with a dark color like that - they are just too light and airy for such a heavy shape.


----------



## CoutureAddicted

Ooh I just got a new pair of Alaia wedges in the mail yesterday.  Very very excited!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Topshop Wisteria Chiffon Tie Wedges


----------



## BagsR4Me

*YSL Eel Skin Tribtoo Slingbacks in Orchid*


----------



## ivy1026

BagsR4Me said:


> *YSL Eel Skin Tribtoo Slingbacks in Orchid*




Very pretty!


----------



## luv1218

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Topshop Wisteria Chiffon Tie Wedges


 
These are gorgeous *Crazy *and look fantastic on you!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*BagsR4Me* -HAWT! The color is lovely... *enjoy*


----------



## rachelmarie822




----------



## rachelmarie822

sorry for the huge pictures guys. i tried to resize after posting and re-attaching but it doesnt seem to be working :wondering


----------



## immashoesaddict

rachael ..i think youve just convinced me i NEED THEM  im a sucker for miu miu


----------



## ladydeluxe

New Tribtoo pumps!


----------



## luv1218

Love the miu mius!  They look fantastic on you *Rachel.* 

*Ladydeluxe* &#8211; love the Tribtoos!


----------



## rachelmarie822

*luv1218, shoeaddict* - thanks! Im addicted now, I'm trying to track down the Sparrow Print ones...heard people are getting lucky with Random sizes poping up as not sold out (at NAP)....my mom always told me that when you find something you love buy 2


----------



## babyontheway

Louboutin you you's- can't believe I didn't buy them before now


----------



## MissPR08

BagsR4Me said:


> *YSL Eel Skin Tribtoo Slingbacks in Orchid*



WHAT A COLOR!!!!! BEAUTIFUL


----------



## MissPR08

*I knew that to open this thread is dangerous! ladies stunning shoes..*


----------



## Gingerstar

i just ordered the Jimmy Choo - Urban in hazel and black.  I was very disappointed that Saks was out of my size in both colors.  I wanted the instant gratification of being able to wear them this weekend.


----------



## luv1218

*Babyontheway* &#8211; love the CL you you&#8217;s!  They are a great shoe!

*Rachel* &#8211; I agree, my mom always told me if the shoe fits, buy it in every color!  Best of luck finding the sparrow print!  Cant wait to see them when you find them!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Thank you so much for your lovely comments *ivy1026*, *P.Y.T.*, and *MissPR08*!!


----------



## guccigirl2000

rachelmarie822 said:


> sorry for the huge pictures guys. i tried to resize after posting and re-attaching but it doesnt seem to be working :wondering



Yey! You posted pictures! Those are adorable, LOVE the print!


----------



## purpleevny20

I JUST BOUGHT THESE POUR LA VICTORIE WEDGES 
http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=770048002&tid=plsp1r&kwid=1&ap=7
The best part they were 100 at Marshalls
IM IN LOVE


----------



## rachelmarie822

guccigirl2000 said:


> Yey! You posted pictures! Those are adorable, LOVE the print!


 

Thank you *guccigirl*! I love them, but i cant help feeling the pull towards the sparrow print ones too....I can imagine soo many more ensemles (at least in my wardrobe) with those. I guess if its meant to be i will get my hands on those eventually


----------



## purpleevny20

Looks like candy to me Yummmy






[/QUOTE]


----------



## luv1218

Love the wedges *purple*!  And what a great deal!


----------



## kett

Oh man, this thread is dangerous and awesome all at the same time.


----------



## plpc

*rachelmarie822*-Love your ensemble with the Miu Miu's ! 

*ladydeluxe*,*BagsR4Me*-The YSL"s are fab!


----------



## immashoesaddict

rachelmarie822 said:


> *luv1218, shoeaddict* - thanks! Im addicted now, I'm trying to track down the Sparrow Print ones...heard people are getting lucky with Random sizes poping up as not sold out (at NAP)....my mom always told me that when you find something you love buy 2


 

You mean BUY THEM ALLLLLLLLLL  yOU KNOW THE SPARROW COMES IN BABY BLUE COLOUR ALSO...


----------



## ColdSteel

Timberland Benin Ballerina. Purchased at Thrift town... ZERO signs of wear. $10 became $7 with a coupon. Pardon the grody rug.


----------



## rachelmarie822

immashoesaddict said:


> You mean BUY THEM ALLLLLLLLLL  yOU KNOW THE SPARROW COMES IN BABY BLUE COLOUR ALSO...


 

Haha! Yes i stand corrected. I have seen the baby blue and also the butter/yellow Sparrows but ONLY on the runway. I would kill to get my hands on just about every style from MIU MIU SP 10..including the CAT print . I have see those at NM but w/o the platform (which wont work for me).


----------



## immashoesaddict

yup i saw the yellow platformed ones too but unfortunately miu miu australia doesnt have them for sale AT ALL ..its for display only pfft..dont worry ill get my hands on them someday AHAHAHHA


----------



## luv1218

Love the Timberlands *ColdSteel*!  They look great, and such an awesome deal!


----------



## luv1218

My newest purchases!

First is Manolo Blahnik Blixa:





Then Jimmy Choo Wit flats in sand glitter.  Loved these from the moment I saw them!




Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## purseinsanity

kett said:


> Oh man, this thread is dangerous and awesome all at the same time.



Well said!


----------



## purseinsanity

So I'll be the first to admit:  I went a little overboard!  I find something I like and stick with it, unfortunately!  Anyway, here goes:


Tory Burch Satin Revas in Orchid


----------



## purseinsanity

Tory Burch Nappa Leather Revas w/GHW


----------



## purseinsanity

Tory Burch Snakeskin Revas


----------



## purseinsanity

Tory Burch Tumbled Leather Revas w/GHW


----------



## purseinsanity

Christian Dior Cannage slides in fuschia:


----------



## purseinsanity

Balenciaga Black flats w/covered hw (OMG!  Leather is like buttah!!)


----------



## purseinsanity

Kind of cheesy, but good for vacay!

Jack Rogers Navajo in gold


----------



## purseinsanity

Silver Jack Rogers Navajo


----------



## purseinsanity

My Loubies!!!!

Black Suede Candy Flats w/shw:


----------



## purseinsanity

Lace and patent candy flats w/ghw


----------



## purseinsanity

Marine Glitter VPs!!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Anthracite Glitter NPs:


----------



## purseinsanity

And one of my UHG!

Nappa leather studded VPs!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Can you tell I have a thing for studs?  LOL!!


----------



## popoqi

Ohhhh glitter and studded vp sooo soo sexxxyy! Nice purchases *purseinsanity*


----------



## Chromatopelma

*purseinsantiy* - Love ALL of your shoe purchases! *must not drool on keyboard* Especially love the glitter loubies and the Tory Burch flats!


----------



## Chromatopelma

I have three new shoe purchases I think I've acutally bought more shoes in the first four months of this year than I have for the entire of last year 
Anyway!

The first two are both from Kurt Geiger - They had a sale plus I had a £20 off code so they came in pretty cheap 











The next Pair are my Vivienne Westwood/Melissa Lady Dragons in Dove Grey with blue hearts. I was a little unsure about these at first but I have to say I love them on my feet. They're shockingly comfortable and look adorable with a pair of jeans. They smell strangely like bubblegum lol although I am rather impressed with their vegan/eco friendly take on shoes! Also I apologise for the rubbish pictures of these, the lighting in my house is terrible and it's a very dull day today which made it even more difficult.


----------



## Ilgin

*purseinsanity:*  the studded VPs ... Amazing shoes!! Congrats!
*Chromatopelma:* looove your KGs and Melissas are too cute!


----------



## irish_clover

my new tory burch revas


----------



## loves

purseinsanity u lucky girl
i've been dying for those studded vps


----------



## pink.diamond.la

The last shoes I purchased (well my mom paid for it ) was a Dior Glossy Thong Flat in Rose Saumon. They are very practical and super cute!! For everyday usage  My sister got 1 in black and 1 in white


----------



## pink.diamond.la

*purseinsanity*, LOVE THEM ALL!!! WoW


----------



## ericanjensen

Stuart Weitzman Dc Pincho python heels:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

purse~ I love all your TB revas so pretty!


----------



## Chromatopelma

pink.diamond.la said:


> The last shoes I purchased (well my mom paid for it ) was a Dior Glossy Thong Flat in Rose Saumon. They are very practical and super cute!! For everyday usage  My sister got 1 in black and 1 in white



Oh I just love these!  Just when I thought I was shoe satisfied for a little while lol


----------



## kett

I have a pair of shoes on the way to replace the Balenciaga stingrays but they are stuck in customs.  

I will just have to keep hanging out in this thread to get my fix.


----------



## purseinsanity

popoqi said:


> Ohhhh glitter and studded vp sooo soo sexxxyy! Nice purchases *purseinsanity*



Thank you!!  I am in love with your avatar, BTW!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Chromatopelma said:


> *purseinsantiy* - Love ALL of your shoe purchases! *must not drool on keyboard* Especially love the glitter loubies and the Tory Burch flats!



  Thanks* Chromatopelma*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Chromatopelma said:


> I have three new shoe purchases I think I've acutally bought more shoes in the first four months of this year than I have for the entire of last year
> Anyway!
> 
> The first two are both from Kurt Geiger - They had a sale plus I had a £20 off code so they came in pretty cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next Pair are my Vivienne Westwood/Melissa Lady Dragons in Dove Grey with blue hearts. I was a little unsure about these at first but I have to say I love them on my feet. They're shockingly comfortable and look adorable with a pair of jeans. They smell strangely like bubblegum lol although I am rather impressed with their vegan/eco friendly take on shoes! Also I apologise for the rubbish pictures of these, the lighting in my house is terrible and it's a very dull day today which made it even more difficult.



Your shoes are amazing!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Ilgin said:


> *purseinsanity:*  the studded VPs ... Amazing shoes!! Congrats!
> *Chromatopelma:* looove your KGs and Melissas are too cute!



Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

irish_clover said:


> my new tory burch revas



Love those!!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

loves said:


> purseinsanity u lucky girl
> i've been dying for those studded vps



Thanks!  What size are you?  I returned a BNIB pair to my local Saks on Sunday in 39.5 (too big!).  They might still have them...PM me for info if you're interested.


----------



## purseinsanity

pink.diamond.la said:


> The last shoes I purchased (well my mom paid for it ) was a Dior Glossy Thong Flat in Rose Saumon. They are very practical and super cute!! For everyday usage  My sister got 1 in black and 1 in white



  OMG!  I LOVE those!


----------



## purseinsanity

pink.diamond.la said:


> *purseinsanity*, LOVE THEM ALL!!! WoW



  Thank you very much!


----------



## purseinsanity

ericanjensen said:


> Stuart Weitzman Dc Pincho python heels:



Those are gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

~Fabulousity~ said:


> purse~ I love all your TB revas so pretty!



  Thanks sweetie!


----------



## juicy couture jen

pink.diamond.la said:


> The last shoes I purchased (well my mom paid for it ) was a Dior Glossy Thong Flat in Rose Saumon. They are very practical and super cute!! For everyday usage  My sister got 1 in black and 1 in white


I saw these at my local Bloomingdales and they are so cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## luv1218

*Purseinsanity* &#8211; All the new additions are great!  The diors are definitely my favorite!  Such a great color!  Love all of the CLs too!

*Chromatopelma* &#8211; love the Kurt Geiger heels, and really love the Vivienne Westwoods!  The VWs do really look great with jeans, they are so adorable.

*Irish* &#8211; I am a big fan of these TBs!  I have been looking for a grey exactly that shade!

*Pink *-  these diors will be perfect for summer!  They are sooo cute and look so comfy!!  I need to find a pair now!!!

*Ericanjensen* &#8211; love the colors in these!


----------



## pink.diamond.la

People the dior shoes are very affordable they are $200 each !!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

luv1218 said:


> *Purseinsanity*  All the new additions are great!  The diors are definitely my favorite!  Such a great color!  Love all of the CLs too!
> 
> *Chromatopelma*  love the Kurt Geiger heels, and really love the Vivienne Westwoods!  The VWs do really look great with jeans, they are so adorable.
> 
> *Irish*  I am a big fan of these TBs!  I have been looking for a grey exactly that shade!
> 
> *Pink *-  these diors will be perfect for summer!  They are sooo cute and look so comfy!!  I need to find a pair now!!!
> 
> *Ericanjensen*  love the colors in these!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## onesmallchimera

These are my first Tory Burch shoes ever. I love them. I wish they were a little more comfortable though.


----------



## kett

Balenciaga Stingray plats:


----------



## luv1218

*Onesmallchimera* &#8211; congrats on your first TBs!  I am sure that they will break in because with that color, you are sure to wear them a lot!

*Kett* &#8211; wow!  Those stingrays are fierce!


----------



## purseinsanity

kett said:


> Balenciaga Stingray plats:



Those are amazing!


----------



## purseinsanity

onesmallchimera said:


> These are my first Tory Burch shoes ever. I love them. I wish they were a little more comfortable though.



Congrats!  Mine always are very comfortable after they break in a bit.


----------



## Chromatopelma

kett said:


> Balenciaga Stingray plats:



 Just amazing! Are they comfortable?

Also thankyou to everyone for the lovely comments


----------



## kett

luv1218, purseinsanity and Chromatopelma - thanks. I love me some funky shoes.

They are actually very surprisingly comfortable. Balenciaga's are just so well made, I seriously think that they are the best made shoes I have ever owned (sorry Louboutin!) so they end up being very comfortable despite their height. Still probably wouldn't wear them to stand up for eight hours, though.


----------



## chantal1922

I just ordered 2 pairs of shoes from go jane. TBH I only needed 1 pair but they lace pair were too fun to pass up


----------



## chantal1922

How high is the heel? I always admired women who can wear sky high heels!


kett said:


> Balenciaga Stingray plats:


----------



## chloe-babe

omg! purseinsanity
Your new CLs are insane


----------



## ColdSteel

Miu Miu patent wedges from Crossroads Trading. 






I need more wedges in my life!


----------



## purseinsanity

chloe-babe said:


> omg! purseinsanity
> Your new CLs are insane



Thank you!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

ColdSteel said:


> Miu Miu patent wedges from Crossroads Trading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need more wedges in my life!





Love these *ColdSteel*!!!  

And I totally agree with you re 'needing' more wedges - they're so cool!  I can't seem to get enough of them


----------



## onesmallchimera

ColdSteel said:


> Miu Miu patent wedges from Crossroads Trading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need more wedges in my life!




I love them!!!


----------



## kett

chantal1922 said:


> How high is the heel? I always admired women who can wear sky high heels!



170mm - what is that... 6 and 1/2 inches? I'm scared to encounter any down-hills in them. 

ColdSteel - love the wedges! They look so cute.


----------



## SkinnyCorset

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=6106&pictureid=55539
I got these sneakers at Nordstrom Rack for $50. Perfect fro Spring


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Jimmy Choo Private


----------



## luv1218

*Adctd*!  Those Jimmy Choos are gorgeous!  They look amazing on you!  Congrats on an amazing buy!


----------



## galligator

I snagged these Viktor & Rolf on clearance at Yoox a little while ago. I've wanted them since they were on the runway a few years back.


----------



## ericanjensen

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Jimmy Choo Private



Those are so amazing!! Where did you get them.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

ericanjensen said:


> Those are so amazing!! Where did you get them.




I got them at Saks SF its called the Private in glitter fabric champagne they have the gold ones on their website under the 24 7 collection but I really love the silver glitter with the gold threading and also the heel and platform is gold and silver pebbled leather so it really goes with a ton of stuff the best thing about the shoe is the comfort!!! I can walk 10 hours in these I haven't tried but they are really really comfortable !!! I wore my Biancas yesterday for 5 hours straight and my pinky toe is all swolen and bruised


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

luv1218 said:


> *Adctd*!  Those Jimmy Choos are gorgeous!  They look amazing on you!  Congrats on an amazing buy!




thank you luv1218


----------



## Chromatopelma

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Jimmy Choo Private




Oooh These are so lovely and sparkly! 



galligator said:


> I snagged these Viktor & Rolf on clearance at Yoox a little while ago. I've wanted them since they were on the runway a few years back.



These are great! I remember looking at these a while ago, I just love the heel detailing


----------



## luv1218

*Galligator*!  Wow!  What a unique shoe!  Congrats!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just bought these Sam Edelman Thong Sandals, they are SO comfortable!


----------



## maria28

my last month's purchases


----------



## hannahsophia




----------



## hannahsophia

The Loeffler Randall Clemetine Serpentine Sandals are too big and non refundable :cry:


----------



## luv1218

*CoachGirl* &#8211; Love the sandals &#8211; they look comfy and will be great for summer!

*Maria* &#8211; Love the new purchases!  The green color on the CLs is amazing and the miu mius are so versatile!

*Hannahsophia *&#8211; love the lanvin!  Really love that green color!  I like the sandals too!  They do not look too big from the pictures.


----------



## Chromatopelma

*maria28* - loooooovvveeee those Cl's!


----------



## CoachGirl12

luv1218 said:


> *CoachGirl*  Love the sandals  they look comfy and will be great for summer!
> 
> *Maria*  Love the new purchases!  The green color on the CLs is amazing and the miu mius are so versatile!
> 
> *Hannahsophia * love the lanvin!  Really love that green color!  I like the sandals too!  They do not look too big from the pictures.


Thanks girl! I'm going to be going back to Nordstroms this weekend to make a couple more sandal purchases... watch for new pics this weekend!


----------



## luv1218

I am looking forward to the new purchases and will keep my eyes peeled!  I am trying to be good these days, so I will just have to live through you!  



CoachGirl12 said:


> Thanks girl! I'm going to be going back to Nordstroms this weekend to make a couple more sandal purchases... watch for new pics this weekend!


----------



## CoutureAddicted

Yummy new Alaias


----------



## purseinsanity

chantal1922 said:


> I just ordered 2 pairs of shoes from go jane. TBH I only needed 1 pair but they lace pair were too fun to pass up


----------



## purseinsanity

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Jimmy Choo Private



STUNNING!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

galligator said:


> I snagged these Viktor & Rolf on clearance at Yoox a little while ago. I've wanted them since they were on the runway a few years back.



Gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just bought these Sam Edelman Thong Sandals, they are SO comfortable!



Look so comfy!


----------



## purseinsanity

maria28 said:


> my last month's purchases



OMG!  LOVE the CLs!!


----------



## purseinsanity

hannahsophia said:


>



They're beautiful!  And look so comfy!


----------



## purseinsanity

CoutureAddicted said:


> Yummy new Alaias



So pretty for spring/summer!


----------



## Pishi

purseinsanity said:


> So pretty for spring/summer!



Ditto from me.  Love these.


----------



## CoachGirl12

purseinsanity said:


> Look so comfy!


They are very comfortable purseinsanity! I'm thinking about getting another pair, LOL


----------



## rednose

My new shoes! Lanvin Maryjanes!


----------



## luv1218

Love those *rednose*!  I am sure they will gets lots of use!


----------



## rednose

Thank you *luv1218*! Can't wait to wear them out.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I just got these today -- I LOVE them!


----------



## luv1218

Those look fantastic* Hermes*!  Please post modeling pics at some point!


----------



## P.Y.T.

My lovely* "Medallion" *YSL tributes! *courtesy of *LVPiggy** A lovely
TPFer.... muah!


----------



## plpc

Just got these today! GZ for Balmain






Topshop


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^OMG ankle boots with buckles and zips??    I die!! 

Both pairs are gorgeous and look fabulous on you *plpc*!!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## plpc

Thanks *Straight-Laced*!I've been lusting over a pair of Balmain's for the longest time ^^


----------



## luv1218

*Plpc* &#8211; WOW!  Those GZs for Balmain are so fierce!  Also love the ones from Topshop.  Both look fantastic on you!


----------



## MissPrivé

Love the Balmain Ankle Boots! I bought them last winter on NAP. I love them so much...


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Alejandro Ingelmo Peep Toe Booties - sorry no close-ups this time!


----------



## Hallway

:okay:




plpc said:


> Just got these today! GZ for Balmain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topshop


----------



## Ilgin

Great purchases *plpc*, those Balmain buckle boots are AMAZING!!

I scored a pair of CL Yolandas in metallic gold today ...


----------



## purseinsanity

rednose said:


> My new shoes! Lanvin Maryjanes!



Very nice!  Are they comfortable?


----------



## purseinsanity

HermesNewbie said:


> I just got these today -- I LOVE them!



Ooooh, love those!


----------



## purseinsanity

*plpc*, those are HAWT!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Alejandro Ingelmo Peep Toe Booties - sorry no close-ups this time!



very cool!


----------



## purseinsanity

Ilgin said:


> Great purchases *plpc*, those Balmain buckle boots are AMAZING!!
> 
> I scored a pair of CL Yolandas in metallic gold today ...



These are gorgeous!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Christian Louboutin Nude Freddy


----------



## rednose

*purseinsanity* thank you! They are surprisingly comfortable considering they are very high.


----------



## Gerry

Straight laced-those are SOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!! I expect you to dance accross the floor in those Freddys.


----------



## luv1218

*llgin* &#8211; love those CLs!  What an amazing color!  I want to see some modeling pics of them!

*Stright *&#8211; Those are fantastic!  They look amazing on you!


----------



## Ilgin

luv1218 said:


> *llgin*  love those CLs! What an amazing color! I want to see some modeling pics of them!
> 
> *Stright * Those are fantastic! They look amazing on you!


 
Thanks sweets! I'll post some pics in my "shoes only" thread!


----------



## plpc

*luv1218*,*MissPrivé*,*Hallway*,*Ilgin*,*purseinsanity*-Thanks ladies! 

*Ilgin*-Gorgeous colour!
*Straight-Laced*- Those are FIERCE!  Congrats!


----------



## Bagaday

Wearing my brand new Bettye Muller black wedge sandals and I LOVE them!!!  So very happy with this purchase.


----------



## Nola

How come I just now saw this thread?? Amazing eye candy, thanks for posting everyone!! Maria28-Those green CL´s are a fairytale.. oh my goodness!!

These are only a couple of my purchases so far this year, I´ll try to take a pic of the rest tomorrow (2 pairs of Sonia Rykiel for H&M´s, Chanel thongs coming in the post, Chanel clogs, Chanel velvet sandals, 2 pairs of Repetto ballerinas, Zara ballerinas, French Sole ballerinas, + numerous other ballerinas, black very high heeled booties, 2 pairs of wedge booties etc.) OH my goodness, now that I wrote it down..

I´m trying a shoe ban now.. LOL

First pair I bought for the funkyness and colour, I don´t even know the brand on these. They are great to walk in for being so high! 




Chanel Ballerinas which I adooooore, can´t wait to wear these. Had to overlight the photo so the patent tip would show.



And these leopard Sabotage mules by Christian Louboutin. My first pair, adore these


----------



## chloe-babe

ooh I am loving the freddys !! I must confess to not really seeing the "point" of flat CLS before - its all about that flash of red sole for me ! but these are fierce


----------



## sasy

New Miu Mius ...


----------



## Luv n bags

^Cute Miu Miu shoes!


----------



## shoogrrl

My Madden sandals...


----------



## Straight-Laced

Thank you for your kind words *plpc*, *Ilgin* and *luv1218*!  

Gerry I do feel very light on my feet in my Freddy's!  

Thank you *chloe-babe*!   I know exactly what you mean about CL flats lacking that enticing red soled flash, but these have compensating attractions on the topside


----------



## Straight-Laced

shoogrrl said:


> My Madden sandals...




Awesome sandals, awesome pic *shoogrrl*


----------



## Fredette

plpc said:


> Just got these today! GZ for Balmain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topshop





I LOVE both of these! The little peeking out flashes of skin on the topshop pair is hot!


----------



## sara999

plpc you have such teeny ankles! so slender, i'm jealous. mine are all knobbly and funky looking (bc i have lots of ankle issues, blarg!)

shoogrl i've never been a big steve madden person but i REALLY like those sandals!! 


straightlaced you already know i worship at the altar of your purchasing genius. you can do no wrong in my book!



i recently acquired these 3 shoes:
(i'm borrowing this picture from my good friend chins as i'm still waiting for my pair to cross the atlantic!)




Christian Louboutin - Leopard Pony Sevillana















Christian Louboutin - Trash Flats
















Christian Louboutin flats


i've never purchased so many loubs in such a short time!


----------



## Luv n bags

Love the leopard CL's!


----------



## sara999

i am SO excited for them to arrive, i gave up on them acquiring them as they are about 3+ years old but they popped up on ebay and i've never BIN-ed so fast in my LIFE!


----------



## nillacobain

sara999 said:


> plpc you have such teeny ankles! so slender, i'm jealous. mine are all knobbly and funky looking (bc i have lots of ankle issues, blarg!)
> 
> shoogrl i've never been a big steve madden person but i REALLY like those sandals!!
> 
> 
> straightlaced you already know i worship at the altar of your purchasing genius. you can do no wrong in my book!
> 
> 
> 
> i recently acquired these 3 shoes:
> (i'm borrowing this picture from my good friend chins as i'm still waiting for my pair to cross the atlantic!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Leopard Pony Sevillana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Trash Flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin flats
> 
> 
> i've never purchased so many loubs in such a short time!


 

*Sara*, congrats on your new CLs! 

I think the pink flats are called *Coquette*? Like the flat version of the *Coquines*?


----------



## sara999

i think they are called the coquettes as well. that's what i've called them in my shoe photographs folder!! they're not really my usual style...but they are so fun and a total bargain at $201! since my ankles are determined to keep causing me problems (and preventing my usage of high heels) i'm trying to stock up on fun, cute flats. i love my lanvins but i get bored wearing neutral flats every day, need to spice it up a bit!!


----------



## nillacobain

^They are very cute indeed.


----------



## plpc

*Fredette*-Thanks , i'e been on a ankle boot craze lately ^^;;

*sara999*- skinny ankle= chicken legs hehe.You have gorgeous toned legs! Love the CL's! The pink flat are so feminine and fun!


----------



## luv1218

*Nola* &#8211; Love all of the new purchases!  I love the Chanel, they are so cute!

*Sasy* &#8211; Those are adorable!  Cant wait to see them with outfit pics!

*Shoogrrl* &#8211; The maddens look awesome!  Congrats!

*Sara *&#8211; The CLs are fabulous!  I especially love the flats!  I have coquette heels and wear them all of the time, so I am sure your flats will get lots of use!


----------



## monidoll4u

Straight-Laced said:


> Christian Louboutin Nude Freddy



I want!!...love them!!


----------



## rdgldy

*plpc, llgin, nola, straight-laced, sasy, shoogirl, sara*-such fabulous, fabulous purchases.  So many beautiful and unusual shoes.


----------



## jeshika

got these from the recent saks f&f!
















i  ferragamo shoes. so comfy...


----------



## Nola

Thank you ladies!!

Sara999-Love those pink flat CL´s! He makes awesome flats too, it´s rarely remembered!

Jeshika-Great classics!


----------



## luv1218

*Jeshika* &#8211; love the ferragamos!  They look really nice and comfy!  I am sure they will get lots of wear!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

sara999 said:


> plpc you have such teeny ankles! so slender, i'm jealous. mine are all knobbly and funky looking (bc i have lots of ankle issues, blarg!)
> 
> shoogrl i've never been a big steve madden person but i REALLY like those sandals!!
> 
> 
> straightlaced you already know i worship at the altar of your purchasing genius. you can do no wrong in my book!
> 
> 
> 
> i recently acquired these 3 shoes:
> (i'm borrowing this picture from my good friend chins as i'm still waiting for my pair to cross the atlantic!)
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Leopard Pony Sevillana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Trash Flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin flats
> 
> 
> i've never purchased so many loubs in such a short time!


 


LOVE these!


----------



## sara999

thank you! i can't wait to get my hands on them...sometimes i hate living in the UK, takes so long to get things from the states!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu Sparrow Print Pumps!


----------



## luv1218

Woohoo!  Congrats on the Sparrow Print *Crazy*!!  They look amazing on you!


----------



## luv1218

I was trying to be good, but then found these for a steal on the bay!  Manolo Blahnik magenta classic pump.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Nola

Crazybeautiful-Oh my those look fab!! I always thought they looked too clumpy but they look totally gorgeous on you, congrats!

Luv-Love the colour on those!


----------



## troipattes

A few months ago, this picture totally turned me on...


----------



## troipattes

... So I bought the zanotti's E90081 to my GF and I just received them. Awsome !!!


----------



## luv1218

Thank you *Nola*!  The color is even better in real life! (in my biased opinion! Haha!)

*Troipattes* &#8211; those shoes are fantastic!  I want to see some modeling pics!


----------



## Ilgin

Gorgeous shoes for your GF *troipattes*!


----------



## kristenmi123

I never buy flat shoes and today I finally bought a pair at the Tory Burch store.  I think they will be a nice addition to my shoe collection.

and I also bought the leopard pair of Choos......

I'm on a shoe high today 

http://www.toryburch.com/toryburch/...jsp?icProduct=12108656&icSort=&icCategory=119


----------



## luv1218

Great new shoes *Kristen*!  I love the TB flats and those Choos look fantastic as well!  I tried on the Choos and they were super comfy!  Congrats!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Burberry Motorcycle Boots styled with a lace dress


----------



## Bitten

Just picked up these Jil Sander navy satin mules

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/84519

Free shipping!


----------



## MsFrida

I just got my first Manolo Blahniks


----------



## Ilgin

gorgeous, *Frida*!


----------



## MsFrida

^ Thank you


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

very nice Frida! Love the color.


----------



## MsFrida

Thank you! I do too


----------



## Deborah1986

MsFrida said:


> I just got my first Manolo Blahniks


 
_ amazing !!!!!!! _


----------



## MsFrida

^ Thank you Deborah


----------



## maryg1

my first pair of Jimmy Choo


----------



## SassySarah

I love these Stuart Wetizman Clip sandals.  When my Nordstrom SA brought them out I was hesitant to try them but once I put them on I didn't want to take them off.  I've never been one that thought I could wear strappy sandals but these are so comfortable and the platform is like a cloud of air!


----------



## SassySarah

Calvin Klein Remini, it's a soft suede material.  I saw this shoe online and went to Macy's to try it on and loved it.  Another soft platform too.  Great deal right now with an extra 25% off for F&F sale.





Love the zippers in the back!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Oh, I like the zipper on the back of that shoe!

Sorry, no modeling pic. Bandolino Girlee Wedge


----------



## mira_uk

As I have sworn of UK highstreet shoes (darn things break within a month!)

The last pair I bought were quite a while ago in the Matches sale...











YSL Y ankle boots... A very delicious pair of boots  I only wish I could wear them to work (black only)

what to get next?


----------



## Ilgin

love the boots Mira! They'r really delicious!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Love those ankle boots!


----------



## Gerry

http://www.colehaan.com/colehaan/catalog/product.jsp?catId=100&productId=318097&productGroup=318099

Just ordered these. Am I crazy? Anyone like these?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Cute, but not for me.

Another metallic sandal delivered today. Eric Javits Aster


----------



## Jadpe

New shoes form zara, i'm in love! I was looking for nude shoes and within 2 minutes I found these babies


----------



## mira_uk

Ilgin said:


> love the boots Mira! They'r really delicious!!


 
Thanks girlie... I've just been checking out yours! And yes there was some slight drooling going on, Your CL collection is admirable 

*~Fabulousity~* Thank you very much, I doo love them!


----------



## candy2100

These are gorgeous- Everytime I see the white ones in the magazine ads I stop and take an extra long look - Congrats!



SassySarah said:


> Calvin Klein Remini, it's a soft suede material. I saw this shoe online and went to Macy's to try it on and loved it. Another soft platform too. Great deal right now with an extra 25% off for F&F sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the zippers in the back!


----------



## SassySarah

^^^ Thanks Candy!  Like I said great deal right now and they're super soft and comfy.  They were about $65 with Macy's F&F discount, such a steal and 1/10 what I normally pay for shoes these days.


----------



## Deborah1986

maryg1 said:


> my first pair of Jimmy Choo


 
_Love them very cute shoes !!!!!_


----------



## luv1218

I have some catching up to do:

*Crazy* &#8211; love the motorcycle boots!  Also love the dress, and together, it is fantastic!  You always look fabulous! 

*Bitten* &#8211; Love those!  Lets see some modeling pics!

*MsFrida* &#8211; congrats on your first Manolos!  They look great and fit you perfectly!  And just as a warning, once you get one pair of MBs you cant stop buying more!

*Mary* &#8211; congrats on your first Choos!  They are such a great color!  I am sure you will be wearing them a lot!  

*SassySarah* &#8211; Both those shoes are great!  They look great on you!  I am glad that the SWs are comfy, since they do not look it from the picture!  Love the color on the Calvin Kleins!

*It&#8217;sanaddiction* &#8211; Those wedges look fantastic!  As do the metallic sandals!  They will both be perfect for the summer!   

*Mira* &#8211; Those YSL look fierce!  And they are diverse, so I am sure you will get lots of use out of them!

*Gerry* -  I like those shoes, they are not really my style, but I like them!  

*Jadpe* &#8211; love the zara shoes!  I am glad you were able to find the perfect nude for you and so fast!  I looked soooo long for my nude shoes!


----------



## MsFrida

luv1218 said:


> *MsFrida*  congrats on your first Manolos! They look great and fit you perfectly! And just as a warning, once you get one pair of MBs you cant stop buying more!


 

Thank you! I already have another pair on the way, they should be here on monday


----------



## hyacinthus

The black leather companions to my brown suede pair from a few months  back. The Fall '06 collection is still my favourite when it comes to Balenciaga.


----------



## SingaConstanze

H&M Booties
http://img72.imageshack.us/i/1000952l.jpg/


----------



## luv1218

MsFrida said:


> Thank you! I already have another pair on the way, they should be here on monday


 
Haha!  That is fantastic!  Cant wait to see them!


----------



## luv1218

*Hyacinthus* &#8211; those look fantastic!  And I bet they look even better on!

*Singa* &#8211; Love the H&M booties!


----------



## maryg1

deborah and luv, thank you!


----------



## Straight-Laced

hyacinthus said:


> The black leather companions to my brown suede pair from a few months  back. The Fall '06 collection is still my favourite when it comes to Balenciaga.





Love these hyacinthus!  Please post a modeling pic   

Such cute boots *SingaConstanze*!!!


----------



## Ilgin

love the Balenciagas *hyacinthus*,congrats!!


----------



## demicouture

few of my new ones 

margiela boots
nicholas kirkwood for rodarte spike heels
givenchy flats
rick owens wedges!!


----------



## Ilgin

Okay ... I'm dying of jealousy here!! All your shoes are *STUNNING* *demi* but my faves have to be the MM digital print boots(ohhh my!) and RO wedges! BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## heartfelt

demicouture said:


> few of my new ones
> 
> margiela boots
> nicholas kirkwood for rodarte spike heels
> givenchy flats
> rick owens wedges!!



Holy moly--those nicholas kirkwood x rodarte heels are my dream shoes! where did you get your hands on a pair, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## laninya79

I also posted these in what a pair... but they are my favorite!

Gianmarco Lorenzi "Disco Ball" Shoe


----------



## luv1218

*Demi* &#8211; All are fantastic buys, but the spike heels are my favorite!  

*Laninya* &#8211; WOW!  Those are simply amazing!


----------



## Distillerette

Aranha, by Melissa.


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

Velvet Angels Charlatan
Retail for $200
I got them for $30 on clearance @ TJMAXX


----------



## sneezz

Burberry flip flops:







Kors by Michael Kors:


----------



## kett

Demi - Oh my, they are all lovely but those Rodarte NK's...  They are my favorite NK's ever. 

Laninya - I don't usually love sparkle but those are gorgeous!


----------



## sneezz

Kett, I love your new avatar!  Who makes those?

Laninya79..haute just haute!


----------



## lvpiggy

P.Y.T. said:


> My lovely* "Medallion" *YSL tributes! *courtesy of *LVPiggy** A lovely
> TPFer.... muah!


 
woo woo! (^(oo)^)v

tax-day serendipity! i love it!!


----------



## plpc

*demicouture*-OMG those NK for rodarte are TDF!!!

*laninya79*-So sparkly and drop dead sexy!


----------



## Chromatopelma

Distillerette said:


> Aranha, by Melissa.



These are just sooooo cute


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

laninya79 said:


> I also posted these in what a pair... but they are my favorite!
> 
> Gianmarco Lorenzi "Disco Ball" Shoe


 

Love these!!


----------



## frick&frack

sneezz said:


> Kett, I love your new avatar! Who makes those?


 
I believe they are roger vivier rose & thorn...some of my very favorites!


----------



## frick&frack

absolutely breathtaking!!! 



demicouture said:


> few of my new ones
> 
> margiela boots
> *nicholas kirkwood for rodarte spike heels*
> givenchy flats
> rick owens wedges!!


----------



## SingaConstanze

Distillerette said:


> Aranha, by Melissa.



So cute!! 

My new Manolo Blahnik sandals (thanks to ebay 2006glenelle). I love them. They fit perfectly, like they have been made just for me 

http://img189.imageshack.us/i/1000964h.jpg/


----------



## lorihmatthews

Some cute Coach thongs on the Macy's clearance rack -- only $35!


----------



## frick&frack

adorable!  great bargain hunting! 



lorihmatthews said:


> Some cute Coach thongs on the Macy's clearance rack -- only $35!


----------



## thegoreprincess

American Eagle Lily Wedges





Alice + Olivia for Payless Paige Platform Gladiator sandals





Total was under $60 AND the Alice + Olivia's are surprisingly comfortable!


----------



## thegoreprincess

demicouture said:


> few of my new ones
> 
> margiela boots
> _*nicholas kirkwood for rodarte spike heels*_
> givenchy flats
> rick owens wedges!!


----------



## purseinsanity

OMG!  I cannot keep up with this thread!  So much eye candy!  Congrats all!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

I don't even know where to begin. Shoe porn overload! I swear this thread
is going to be the death of me.

Lovely purchases all around...


----------



## katdhoneybee

Delman 'Mona' suede flats in fuschia (the pic is a different color; if they'd had my size in it, I would have gotten them too!) and Beverly Feldman 'Treble' suede flats. Bought both on Amazon for under $60/pair!


----------



## sneezz

lorihmatthews said:


> Some cute Coach thongs on the Macy's clearance rack -- only $35!


 
wow, cute and great bargain!


----------



## sara999

my NewbarK's arrived..i LOVE THEM! the bottoms aren't really suitable for running around so i'm going to get them nice and torn up and then get them resoled properly (since in order to get a sole to stick they muck up the bottom of a shoe to begin with!)


----------



## P.Y.T.

I keep forgetting to come into this thread to post my shoes that I received
on monday...

Hawt shoes everyone!


----------



## luv1218

*Distillerette* &#8211; love those flats!  They look so comfy and perfect for summer!

*Jazzy* &#8211; What a fantastic deal!  They look great!  Love the color and style!

*Sneezz* &#8211; I can tell you are getting ready for summer!  Love all 3 pairs!

*Lorihmatthews* &#8211; the coach thongs are sooo cute!  And such a steal too!

*Thegoreprincess* &#8211; Those wedges are going to be perfect for summer!  Love the A+Os too!  They look fantastic on you!

*Katdhoneybee* &#8211; love the flats!  I am sure the fuschia will look awesome!  

*Sara* &#8211; the Newbarks look great! Congrats!

*PYT* &#8211; I want to see your new purchase!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Okay give me a minute! *brb*


----------



## lorihmatthews

I snagged these Coach wedges from their 25% off sale for preferred customers. Luckily they were already on sale so I got the sale price PLUS an additional 25% off. Score!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Sergio Rossi Suede Peep Toe Platform Pump *taupe**


----------



## frick&frack

drop dead GORGEOUS!!!!!  congratulations!!!



P.Y.T. said:


> *Sergio Rossi Suede Peep Toe Platform Pump *taupe**


----------



## ivy1026

lorihmatthews said:


> I snagged these Coach wedges from their 25% off sale for preferred customers. Luckily they were already on sale so I got the sale price PLUS an additional 25% off. Score!



Good deal!


----------



## luv1218

*Lorihmatthews* &#8211; love those coach wedges!  And a great deal too, which makes them even better!

*PYT*!  They are fabulous!!!  Thanks for posting, I was curious what shoes you got!  The color is amazing and I love the peep toe!


----------



## Chins4

Two new acquisitions from Chanel and Louis Vuitton (pics courtesy of sellers)


----------



## shoppergrl

Valentino Petale Sandals that match my new Miu Miu bag! 

Had to have them shipped from the Saks store 'cause my size in the coral was out of stock... but I tried on the black and thought they were super cute!!

Plus some Prada flower flats from Barneys!


----------



## kett

Christian Louboutin Meree in black and white, Christian Louboutin Lady Lynch in pink mini-glitter and Christian Dior Bonnie wedges in black.


----------



## luv1218

*Chins* &#8211; Both of your new pairs are great!  The chanels are just perfect and there is something so sexy about the LVs!  Congrats on both!

*Shoppergrl *&#8211; I love both of your new pairs!  You are definitely getting ready for summer!  I love the valentines, but the pradas are really calling to me! Congrats!

*Kett* &#8211; 32CLs and a CD!!  I am jealous!  All three pairs are amazing!  Especially over the pink glitters, I have wanted them forever and am trying not to give into temptation, so I will just have to live through you!   Cant wait to see your modeling pics then!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sigh.  So much amazing shoe porn here!


----------



## purseinsanity

Here are my new additions:

Marc Fisher Espadrilles.  They've got the softest buttah like leather EVER!


----------



## purseinsanity

Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Mater Claudes!


----------



## purseinsanity

And one of my Holy Grails!!   


Christian Louboutin Oxblood Glitter Very Prives!!!


----------



## frick&frack

purseinsanity said:


> Here are my new additions:
> 
> Marc Fisher Espadrilles. They've got the softest buttah like leather EVER!


 


purseinsanity said:


> Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Mater Claudes!


 


purseinsanity said:


> And one of my Holy Grails!!
> Christian Louboutin Oxblood Glitter Very Prives!!!


 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!  they're all gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

kett said:


> Christian Louboutin Meree in black and white, Christian Louboutin Lady Lynch in pink mini-glitter and Christian Dior Bonnie wedges in black.


 
can't wait to see them!  I'm especially looking forward to the pink glitter lady lynch!


----------



## purseinsanity

frick&frack said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!  they're all gorgeous!



  Thank you sweetie!


----------



## kett

Ooh the mater claudes, the VP's... BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## shoppergrl

luv1218 said:


> *Shoppergrl * I love both of your new pairs!  You are definitely getting ready for summer!  I love the valentines, but the pradas are really calling to me! Congrats!



Thanks!! They're both arriving next week... I can't wait!


----------



## purseinsanity

kett said:


> Ooh the mater claudes, the VP's... BEAUTIFUL!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## lulilu

shoppergrl said:


> Valentino Petale Sandals that match my new Miu Miu bag!
> 
> Had to have them shipped from the Saks store 'cause my size in the coral was out of stock... but I tried on the black and thought they were super cute!!
> 
> Plus some Prada flower flats from Barneys!



I have the Prada flower flats in orange --very comfortable!  (and cute)


----------



## shoppergrl

lulilu said:


> I have the Prada flower flats in orange --very comfortable!  (and cute)



I was tempted by the green too... I didn't see the orange! I'm so glad they're comfy! It's hard for me to find flats that are... which is why I have so many Tory Burch Revas. I figured it was time to branch out


----------



## Touch

laninya79 said:


> I also posted these in what a pair... but they are my favorite!
> 
> Gianmarco Lorenzi "Disco Ball" Shoe


  I've been OBSESSED with this shoe for a few months now. Seeing it on has just pushed me over the edge


----------



## beck77

thegoreprincess said:


> American Eagle Lily Wedges



I am looking for such wedges. Are they comfortable and is the size TTS?



purseinsanity said:


> Here are my new additions:
> 
> Marc Fisher Espadrilles.  They've got the softest buttah like leather  EVER!



These are beautiful. Are they TTS?


----------



## Pishi

My Ebay find...Tom Ford designed, YSL lotus sandals...on their way, photo courtesy of the seller.


----------



## purseinsanity

beck77 said:


> I am looking for such wedges. Are they comfortable and is the size TTS?
> 
> 
> 
> These are beautiful. Are they TTS?



They are amazingly comfy.  The leather is TDF soft!  Highly highly recommend them!  They are TTS.


----------



## purseinsanity

Pishi said:


> My Ebay find...Tom Ford designed, YSL lotus sandals...on their way, photo courtesy of the seller.



Adorable!


----------



## Pishi

purseinsanity said:


> Adorable!



thanks!  I can't wait to get them...


----------



## luv1218

*Purseinsanity* &#8211; The new additions are fabulous!  I am especially dying over the oxblood glitter, the more I see them the more I fall in love!  Now I have to find a pair for myself!

*Pishi* &#8211; those shoes are great!  I love the colors!


----------



## beck77

purseinsanity said:


> They are amazingly comfy.  The leather is TDF soft!  Highly highly recommend them!  They are TTS.



thanks for the info. the leather look really soft.


----------



## immashoesaddict

MY two new babies

- Bianca sling Black-Coral






- Bianca Sling NUDE 






And DBF new shoes


----------



## frick&frack

LOVE these!!!  I have the mule version!



Pishi said:


> My Ebay find...Tom Ford designed, YSL lotus sandals...on their way, photo courtesy of the seller.


----------



## frick&frack

GREAT colors!!!



immashoesaddict said:


> MY two new babies
> 
> - Bianca sling Black-Coral
> - Bianca Sling NUDE


----------



## Pishi

frick&frack said:


> LOVE these!!! I have the mule version!


 
F&F, I think I did see in one of your posts the mule version of these shoes...so pretty!    I stalked the pump version (it had a very cool integrated heel like a pair of Pradas I have) but didn't win.  So when I saw these I pounced.  I wonder if this style came in any other colors?  So far I've only seen it in the pale rose.


----------



## frick&frack

Pishi said:


> F&F, I think I did see in one of your posts the mule version of these shoes...so pretty!  I stalked the pump version (it had a very cool integrated heel like a pair of Pradas I have) but didn't win. So when I saw these I pounced. I wonder if this style came in any other colors? So far I've only seen it in the pale rose.


 
I think this shoe is pretty rare as I've never seen it on anyone else or around tpf.  in fact, I didn't know it came in other styles!  I have no idea if it came in other colors.  I've had mine for 3+ years...got them on ebay too!  you'll have to post a modeling pic in "what shoes are you wearing today" once you get them!!!


----------



## Pishi

^^Absolutely will do.


----------



## BattyBugs

I went into Neiman Marcus, looking for a pair of shoes to wear to my daughter's college graduation. I fell in love with these:






Then I spotted these gorgeous boots & had to have them, too.


----------



## Pishi

Battybugs, love the boots!


----------



## Ilgin

immashoesaddict said:


> MY two new babies
> 
> - Bianca sling Black-Coral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Bianca Sling NUDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And DBF new shoes


 
love them all! Beautiful purchases!!


----------



## SassySarah

Christian Louboutin Hyper Prive Pythons straight from Vegas!!!






http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ive-python-straight-from-sin-city-587323.html


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ So *HAWT*!!!!!!! *enjoy*


----------



## P.Y.T.

*immashoeaddict* -LUV the nude bianca's! So fun.....


----------



## RedDuchess

frick&frack said:


> LOVE these!!! I have the mule version!


 

I had the wedge version, from EBAY, saw them on Kerry Washington at the Ray premier and had to have them, I originally wanted the boot which also came in red and black but was never able to track them down, you will enjoy them..beautiful

Whew immashoesaddict's new shoes has me ready to break open the piggy bank, HOTT


----------



## frick&frack

RedDuchess said:


> I had the wedge version, from EBAY, saw them on Kerry Washington at the Ray premier and had to have them, I originally wanted the boot which also came in red and black but was never able to track them down, you will enjoy them..beautiful
> 
> Whew immashoesaddict's new shoes has me ready to break open the piggy bank, HOTT


 
there...are...WEDGES??? 

can you post a pic in the "what shoes are you wearing today" thread, or somewhere?  I'd love to see them!!!


----------



## VAokiegirl

I finally tracked these babies down! I have been looking FOREVER to find my size and each pair on *bay is WAY overpriced. I was able to find them at a local Target and they held them for me! YAY! I love them!

Cynthia Vincent for Target Strappy Wedges


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Givenchy Wedges!


----------



## sasy

Pishi -- Adore those YSLs!


----------



## sasy

Barbara Bui


----------



## MissPrivé

Dolce Vita Neve Zip Front Sandals with Studs


----------



## Pishi

frick&frack said:


> there...are...WEDGES???
> 
> can you post a pic in the "what shoes are you wearing today" thread, or somewhere? I'd love to see them!!!


 
Me too!  I'm still waiting for my box to ship...seller is "sick" or something! 

I bid on a pair of wedges a month or so ago and I lost...but I saw these and they had to be mine. Can't wait for them to get here.


----------



## kett

Oh my god there are so many wonderful shoes in here since I last checked. I hope your shoes ship soon Pishi - I hate waiting!

I just bought some Loeffler Randall flats for the summer.


----------



## .pursefiend.

dolce vita "irene"


----------



## shikki

Just got these....

http://www.dsw.com/dsw_shoes/catalo...&category=dsw12cat810002&prodId=211159&brand=

I  Bottega Veneta!


----------



## SisiEko

Came across these online. Got them and I'm in love!. I guess they'll do  for now.


----------



## gwendolen

shikki said:


> Just got these....
> 
> http://www.dsw.com/dsw_shoes/catalo...&category=dsw12cat810002&prodId=211159&brand=
> 
> I  Bottega Veneta!



Wow, what a good price! They are gorgeous!


----------



## shikki

gwendolen said:


> Wow, what a good price! They are gorgeous!



Thanks! I actually got them for $185 shipped including tax!


----------



## immashoesaddict

thank you *frick&frack *,* illgin *, *pyt*.

*reduchess* - GOGOGOGOOGo they are preety much selling out fast everywhere , i seriously didnt think they were that popular


----------



## Distillerette

just got them for free at Melissa online (you get credit whenever you buy and I had lots, lol)!
yay for free shoes!


----------



## Joke

sasy said:


> barbara bui



wow


----------



## Pishi

Pishi said:


> Me too!  I'm still waiting for my box to ship...seller is "sick" or something!
> 
> I bid on a pair of wedges a month or so ago and I lost...but I saw these and they had to be mine. Can't wait for them to get here.



OMG OMG.  They arrived.  They are so cool.  I dropped them off at the cobbler to get a new sole and get cleaned up.  I'll have them back next week and will post updated pictures! =)  

*F&F*, they are just really beyond cool and you have to look for them in your size.  I think you would rock them.


----------



## Elina0408

My new Repetto ballets flats! Love their colour!


----------



## frick&frack

OK...I'm on the hunt now.  I NEED to see the wedges...



Pishi said:


> OMG OMG. They arrived. They are so cool. I dropped them off at the cobbler to get a new sole and get cleaned up. I'll have them back next week and will post updated pictures! =)
> 
> *F&F*, they are just really beyond cool and you have to look for them in your size. I think you would rock them.


----------



## Luv n bags

I just fed my shoe addiction with another pair of Cole Hahn boots!


----------



## ecmf

i have never posted here before but im in love with my new shoes i just have to post them 

karen Millen, 37 red suede pumps with jewels


----------



## Elina0408

*Ecmf*: perfect RED !!  Congrats!!
*Tigertrixie*: Good choice!!


----------



## troipattes

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Givenchy Wedges!




Nice (and really expensive) find !! Anyway, I looked at your blog and saw your last Skovgaard find : the booties I plan to buy to my GF !!! Are they comfy and TTS ?


----------



## P.Y.T.

*tigertrixie
ecmf*

Nice purchases ladies...


----------



## Pishi

frick&frack said:


> OK...I'm on the hunt now.  I NEED to see the wedges...



This was the ebay listing...you can see pictures of the wedges here...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300409584715&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

And this was the listing of the shoes I bought...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130389826475&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Pishi

tigertrixie said:


> I just fed my shoe addiction with another pair of Cole Hahn boots!



Great boots!


----------



## purseinsanity

luv1218 said:


> *Purseinsanity*  The new additions are fabulous!  I am especially dying over the oxblood glitter, the more I see them the more I fall in love!  Now I have to find a pair for myself!
> 
> *Pishi*  those shoes are great!  I love the colors!



Thank you so much!  I was dying for them forever.  The color is just as amazing as you'd imagine!  Highly recommend them.


----------



## purseinsanity

beck77 said:


> thanks for the info. the leather look really soft.



My pleasure!


----------



## purseinsanity

immashoesaddict said:


> MY two new babies
> 
> - Bianca sling Black-Coral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Bianca Sling NUDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And DBF new shoes


----------



## purseinsanity

BattyBugs said:


> I went into Neiman Marcus, looking for a pair of shoes to wear to my daughter's college graduation. I fell in love with these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I spotted these gorgeous boots & had to have them, too.



Gorgeous new additions!


----------



## purseinsanity

SassySarah said:


> Christian Louboutin Hyper Prive Pythons straight from Vegas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ive-python-straight-from-sin-city-587323.html



OMG!  I die!!


----------



## purseinsanity

VAokiegirl said:


> I finally tracked these babies down! I have been looking FOREVER to find my size and each pair on *bay is WAY overpriced. I was able to find them at a local Target and they held them for me! YAY! I love them!
> 
> Cynthia Vincent for Target Strappy Wedges



LOVE wedges!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Givenchy Wedges!



Those are amazing!


----------



## purseinsanity

sasy said:


> Barbara Bui



Wow!  Simply wow!


----------



## purseinsanity

MissPrivé;15279008 said:
			
		

> Dolce Vita Neve Zip Front Sandals with Studs



These are so stylish!


----------



## purseinsanity

.pursefiend. said:


> dolce vita "irene"



These look so comfy!


----------



## purseinsanity

shikki said:


> Just got these....
> 
> http://www.dsw.com/dsw_shoes/catalo...&category=dsw12cat810002&prodId=211159&brand=
> 
> I  Bottega Veneta!


----------



## purseinsanity

SisiEko said:


> Came across these online. Got them and I'm in love!. I guess they'll do  for now.
> View attachment 1100697



The color is gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

Distillerette said:


> just got them for free at Melissa online (you get credit whenever you buy and I had lots, lol)!
> yay for free shoes!



FREE!?    How can you beat that!?


----------



## purseinsanity

Elina0408 said:


> My new Repetto ballets flats! Love their colour!



The cobalt blue is gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

tigertrixie said:


> I just fed my shoe addiction with another pair of Cole Hahn boots!



I really think I need these!


----------



## purseinsanity

ecmf said:


> i have never posted here before but im in love with my new shoes i just have to post them
> 
> karen Millen, 37 red suede pumps with jewels




Those are so sexy!


----------



## purseinsanity

My new babies:   

Christian Louboutin python leopard print flats:


----------



## MissPrincess88

Sam Edelman Kinley wedges. Cute and ultra comfy


----------



## purseinsanity

^Very cool!


----------



## Tenley10

LOVEEE THOSE KAREN MILLER HEELS  gorgeous!!


----------



## Pishi

purseinsanity said:


> My new babies:
> 
> Christian Louboutin python leopard print flats:


super cute!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love all the shoes & boots. I was a shoe & jacket junkie, way before I became addicted to handbags & accessories.


----------



## Luv n bags

Hopefully my last CL purchase for awhile:

Ostrich St. Pierre wedge


----------



## ecmf

Tenley10 said:


> LOVEEE THOSE KAREN MILLER HEELS  gorgeous!!


 
thank you they are my new fave shoes (well until i get my next pair )


----------



## Elina0408

*Tigertrixie*: georgeous colour!!


----------



## annemerrick

Tigertrixie...those are some fabulously gorgeous shoes!

I had a busy week.  Nothing too fancy.....but quite a few new pairs!


----------



## Pishi

Anne, all super cute.  I like your Indian slippers.  =)  I had a couple pairs when I was younger.  I found them atrociously uncomfortable because they don't really make left/right shoes.  But they are so adorable...hope you get good use out of them.


----------



## frick&frack

thank you so much for posting these links!  I'm going to have to focus on finding more styles of these lotus shoes.

I can't wait to see yours on you!



Pishi said:


> This was the ebay listing...you can see pictures of the wedges here...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300409584715&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> And this was the listing of the shoes I bought...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130389826475&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## frick&frack

congratulations!  they are very pretty!



ecmf said:


> i have never posted here before but im in love with my new shoes i just have to post them
> 
> karen Millen, 37 red suede pumps with jewels


----------



## frick&frack

these are sooo gorgeous!  I just love ostrich leg skin & the color is 2D4!!!



tigertrixie said:


> Hopefully my last CL purchase for awhile:
> 
> Ostrich St. Pierre wedge


----------



## frick&frack

beautiful new additions to your collection!  I'm so jealous; I can't wear super flat shoes because I have a high arch...kills my feet. 



annemerrick said:


> I had a busy week. Nothing too fancy.....but quite a few new pairs!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Alaia!


----------



## purseinsanity

Pishi said:


> super cute!



Thanks!!


----------



## purseinsanity

tigertrixie said:


> Hopefully my last CL purchase for awhile:
> 
> Ostrich St. Pierre wedge



So beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Alaia!



You look like a model!


----------



## Pishi

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Alaia!



I think it's time for a thread of your shoes!  You have so many beautiful pairs...


----------



## kett

CrazyBeautifulU - Love the Alaias!


----------



## ecmf

frick&frack said:


> congratulations! they are very pretty!


 
thank you FF



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Alaia!


 
Oh my they are hot, is that you in the pics??? you look great


----------



## MsCandice

Gorgeous boots. I have such a hard time getting boots to fit my nonexistent calves. I love the fit.



tigertrixie said:


> I just fed my shoe addiction with another pair of Cole Hahn boots!


----------



## Louis&Mark

ooooh these are gorgeous em!  congrats!  




ecmf said:


> i have never posted here before but im in love with my new shoes i just have to post them
> 
> karen Millen, 37 red suede pumps with jewels


----------



## Louis&Mark

beauuuutiful!!  congrats!!



purseinsanity said:


> My new babies:
> 
> Christian Louboutin python leopard print flats:


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks *Louis&Mark*!!


----------



## annemerrick

Pishi...thank you!  I also have never found a comfortable pair.  For some reason....these are not so bad!

F&F.....


----------



## Tee Tee

I'm in love!!!!!!!



poptarts said:


> Miu Miu jeweled heels


----------



## Tee Tee

Yes, they are! 



MissPrincess88 said:


> Sam Edelman Kinley wedges. Cute and ultra comfy


----------



## Tenley10

ohmigod those Miu Miu!!!


----------



## schadenfreude

Prada Clog Sandal in black:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod102920013&parentId=cat16680744

YSL Tribtoo in embossed black, with the shorter heel.

It was an expensive weekend...


----------



## MissPrivé

Christian Louboutin Fifi 85 Nude


----------



## Pishi

schadenfreude said:


> Prada Clog Sandal in black:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod102920013&parentId=cat16680744
> 
> YSL Tribtoo in embossed black, with the shorter heel.
> 
> It was an expensive weekend...



Nice...let's see pictures of the YSL Tribtoos in the Tribtoo thread!


----------



## schadenfreude

Pishi said:


> Nice...let's see pictures of the YSL Tribtoos in the Tribtoo thread!



 I will, once they arrive!


----------



## ecmf

Louis&Mark said:


> ooooh these are gorgeous em! congrats!


 
thanks PPPPPPPPPPPPP 




			
				MissPrivé;15352897 said:
			
		

> Christian Louboutin Fifi 85 Nude


 
i love these


----------



## Tenley10

My new green CL Formentera's!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^beautiful color!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

TB Reva


----------



## luv1218

I have been away for too long!  Congrats on everyone&#8217;s latest buys!!  They are all fabulous!


----------



## shoppergrl

I just bought these... they're definitely different from anything else in my closet! Not sure how I feel about them yet... (oh, and please excuse the toes!! I badly need a pedicure )


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Finally!!! I found a pr of Dior Starlet Thong sandals


----------



## frick&frack

the color, the style, the cork...EVERYTHING!!!



DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Finally!!! I found a pr of Dior Starlet Thong sandals


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^ty,F&F


----------



## Misssy

my YSL rose platforms


----------



## purseinsanity

schadenfreude said:


> Prada Clog Sandal in black:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod102920013&parentId=cat16680744
> 
> YSL Tribtoo in embossed black, with the shorter heel.
> 
> It was an expensive weekend...



Love those!


----------



## purseinsanity

MissPrivé;15352897 said:
			
		

> Christian Louboutin Fifi 85 Nude



Perfection!


----------



## purseinsanity

Tenley10 said:


> My new green CL Formentera's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Perfect for spring/summer!


----------



## purseinsanity

~Fabulousity~ said:


> TB Reva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1107828



Love Revas!


----------



## purseinsanity

shoppergrl said:


> I just bought these... they're definitely different from anything else in my closet! Not sure how I feel about them yet... (oh, and please excuse the toes!! I badly need a pedicure )



I think you should definitely keep them!  Love the jeweled sandals!


----------



## purseinsanity

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Finally!!! I found a pr of Dior Starlet Thong sandals



So cute and feminine!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^thank you


----------



## kett

Christian Louboutin Lavender Greissimo Mule. These are going on sale in a few weeks but I love them so much I couldn't risk not getting my size. Hello, my name is Kett and I am a Shoeaholic.


----------



## lorihmatthews

*Kett*, those shoes are a beautiful color!


----------



## frick&frack

I love this style, & the color is 2D4!!!



kett said:


> Christian Louboutin Lavender Greissimo Mule. These are going on sale in a few weeks but I love them so much I couldn't risk not getting my size. Hello, my name is Kett and I am a Shoeaholic.


----------



## purseinsanity

Those are amazing *kett*!


----------



## baxa17

Tory Burch heart sandals. Got them for $95 from org. price $195 (30% off sale price from F&F) 
http://www.toryburch.com/toryburch/browse/productDetail.jsp?icProduct=32098691#


----------



## luv1218

*Shoppergrl * love those sandals!  They are fabulous!  As long as they are comfy and you are sure you will wear them, you should definitely keep them.  It is good to have something different from what you usually wear.

*DeeDee*  Love those dior thongs!  I am glad you were able to find them!  I am sure they will get lots of use this summer!

*Misssy*  Love the YSL!  The roses are amazing, and I love the color!  Congrats!

*Kett*  The more I see the Gressimos the more I love them!  And this color is absolutely perfect for the summer!  It is better to get them now so you do not miss out!  I am also a shoeaholic, and see nothing wrong with it! Haha!

*Baxa*  omg!  Those TBs as sooo cute!  And a great price too!  Congrats!


----------



## lovely64

Lanvin flats


----------



## monap_1981

gorgeous shoes! 




kett said:


> Christian Louboutin Lavender Greissimo Mule. These are going on sale in a few weeks but I love them so much I couldn't risk not getting my size. Hello, my name is Kett and I am a Shoeaholic.


----------



## monap_1981

lovely Lanvin flats, especially the color! 



lovely64 said:


> Lanvin flats


----------



## lovely64

Thanks monap_1981.


----------



## mira_uk

*Kett* Those CL's are beautiful, I'm loving the colour!!!

*lovely64* How comfy are the Lanvin flats???
I'm considering a pair!


----------



## lovely64

mira_uk said:


> *Kett* Those CL's are beautiful, I'm loving the colour!!!
> 
> *lovely64* How comfy are the Lanvin flats???
> I'm considering a pair!


 They are very comfy. You should go half a size up though, the rubber band will cut into your heels if it´s too tight.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

My Amsterdam souvenir  Purple patent Fendis on sale!






Love the buckles - and don't mind the foot petals


----------



## frick&frack

gorgeous!!! 



Misssy said:


> my YSL rose platforms


----------



## luv1218

*Lovely64* &#8211; Those Lanvin flats look great!  The color is amazing!

*Black_Swarmer* &#8211; Love these Fendis!  The buckle is so cute!  And the color is fabulous!


----------



## lovely64

Thanks* luv*, I have the bright turqoise ones too. Together they look like candy, lol


----------



## Ilgin

kett said:


> Christian Louboutin Lavender Greissimo Mule. These are going on sale in a few weeks but I love them so much I couldn't risk not getting my size. Hello, my name is Kett and I am a Shoeaholic.


 
You are killin' me with these!! GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## babyontheway

lovely64 said:


> Lanvin flats



I love lanvin flats and have the same pair on my wish list!!  Thanks for reminding me how much I love them!!!


----------



## auroraskye

Got three pair today.. Nothing expensive but I am happy with them.. I haven't taken any photos of my own (was too tired when I got home) but I found two of them online.

From DSW - Steve Madden - Kalypso






From Macy's - Rampage - Gabriella






I also got some Style & Co sandals called 'Peggy' from Macy's. All of the shoes are mega-comfortable.. I got the sandals specifically for walking around France! I looked at a LOT of shoes in a LOT of stores and didn't see much I liked until the very end.


----------



## sara999

i like your sandals, enjoy france!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Great shoes everyone, Love all of them!!!
I just got these CL!!!


----------



## kett

Thank you lorihmatthews, frick&frack, purseinsanity, luv1218, monap_1981, mira_uk, Ilgin!!! I am crazy about them.


----------



## luv1218

*Auroraskye* &#8211; your new additions are great!  I especially love the flats!  They will be great for France!  Congrats! 

*ChrisyAM15* &#8211; Love the CLs!  They look comfy and look like they are very diverse!  Great buy!


----------



## krissygirrl333

www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=457695&CategoryID=17402


----------



## galligator

My birthday this week. I ordered the Ce Ce Chin oxfords for myself, and the Biviel boots were an unexpected surprise from one of my sisters. I don't know when I'll get around to taking any modeling shots.


----------



## liquid_room

I love those platforms! so girly and sweet!



Misssy said:


> my YSL rose platforms


----------



## photomama24

Nice purchases everyone!  I have about 7 pairs of shoes I want to post that I picked up over the last 3 weeks. 

love the photos all!


----------



## MissPrivé

Christian Louboutin Patent Peacock Bianca 140


----------



## purseinsanity

*Black Swarmer*, love the color of your new shoes!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*aurora*, fantastic choices!


----------



## purseinsanity

MissPrivé;15419772 said:
			
		

> Christian Louboutin Patent Peacock Bianca 140


----------



## purseinsanity

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Great shoes everyone, Love all of them!!!
> I just got these CL!!!



gorgeous!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

galligator said:


> My birthday this week. I ordered the Ce Ce Chin oxfords for myself, and the Biviel boots were an unexpected surprise from one of my sisters. I don't know when I'll get around to taking any modeling shots.



Love them!!


----------



## Stephid

So I got these 2 pairs of shoes while at Nordstrom like 2 weeks ago. Had to wait for them to be delivered to my house actually cause they weren't in stock. 

Anyways here are my Chanel 10P and Vera Wang Lavender Label Noelle sandals











I had seen the VW sandals in the catalog and thought how beautiful they are esp with the crystalized sides as you can see in the 2nd photo. And they fit great too. I love them! And the Chanel sandals are pretty too. They're so simple looking but yet make a statement with the CC logo.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^Loving the Chanels


----------



## Ilgin

gorgeous sandals *Stephid*!


----------



## Joke

oooh the Chanels are so lovely


----------



## kett

Oooh those Wangs are so cute!


----------



## luv1218

*Galligator*  WOW!!  Happy birthday, I love all of your gifts!  It was a good week for you!  They are all great! 

*MissPrive*  The peacock is such a gorgeous color!!  They are so beautiful!  Congrats!!

*Stephid*  Love you new additions!  Both are great and perfect for summer!  I love the little bit of bling!  Congrats!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

My favorite thread!  I love those Chanel flats.  My new shoes are nothing too exciting, but very comfortable.  Frye Boots =)  I put them to good use when I visited my favorite horse.


----------



## aki_sato

I got this CL *Nude Architek* for my wedding heels 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1112998&stc=1&d=1274849955


----------



## lorihmatthews

galligator said:


> My birthday this week. I ordered the Ce Ce Chin oxfords for myself.


 
Happy Birthday! I ordered the Chin oxfords in black lace too. I'm very excited to see what they look like in person!


----------



## Little_O

Nice choice! My Wedding Shoes will be CL 85mm Pump in Nude 



aki_sato said:


> I got this CL *Nude Architek* for my wedding heels
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1112998&stc=1&d=1274849955


----------



## Fun2BAround

I love looking through this thread.  High-end, low or moderate--I just LOVE shoes!   That said I got these today for $126 (Miu Miu from Winter 08 collection) at Last Call.


----------



## frick&frack

no way!!!  I've been stalking these on ebay forever!



Fun2BAround said:


> I love looking through this thread. High-end, low or moderate--I just LOVE shoes!  That said I got these today for $126 (Miu Miu from Winter 08 collection) at Last Call.


----------



## poopsie

New Marni's yesterday and Gucci's last week! WooHoo!


----------



## frick&frack

congratulations on 2 fantastic new shoes!!! 



poopsie2 said:


> New Marni's yesterday and Gucci's last week! WooHoo!


----------



## poopsie

frick&frack said:


> congratulations on 2 fantastic new shoes!!!



Thank you! 

Everyone's shoes are just TDF...............


----------



## BagsR4Me

My new CL Burgundy Glittart VPs


----------



## Fun2BAround

frick&frack said:


> no way!!! I've been stalking these on ebay forever!


 
$308 @ 35% off with an additional 40% off @ NM Last Call


----------



## ReisKitty

lorihmatthews said:


> I snagged these Coach wedges from their 25% off sale for preferred customers. Luckily they were already on sale so I got the sale price PLUS an additional 25% off. Score!


  WOW! I love these!


----------



## ReisKitty

Soooooo...I'm psyched I've been on the HUNT for 2 weeks for the perfect red suede flat...plain with no bow or sequin, it seemed impossible, until tonight! Aghhhh! In the most UNLIKELY of places! LANDS END! I know I know...Crazy but....they just what I wanted! SUEDE for $39.95 plus free shipping & an additional 25% off--- HELLO SCORE! 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ReisKitty

Stephid said:


> So I got these 2 pairs of shoes while at Nordstrom like 2 weeks ago. Had to wait for them to be delivered to my house actually cause they weren't in stock.
> 
> Anyways here are my Chanel 10P and Vera Wang Lavender Label Noelle sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had seen the VW sandals in the catalog and thought how beautiful they are esp with the crystalized sides as you can see in the 2nd photo. And they fit great too. I love them! And the Chanel sandals are pretty too. They're so simple looking but yet make a statement with the CC logo.




Those Vera Wang's are Fabulous!


----------



## frick&frack

BagsR4Me said:


> My new CL Burgundy Glittart VPs


^I LOVE the color!!!





Fun2BAround said:


> $308 @ 35% off with an additional 40% off @ NM Last Call


^I might have to run to my last call to see if they have any here


----------



## BagsR4Me

^^ Thank you!!


----------



## luv1218

*Crazy* &#8211; Those Frye boots are great!  And I love your horse!  So beautiful!

*Aki_sato* &#8211; The nude Architeks are fabulous!  They will be a great wedding shoe!  Congrats on the shoes and your wedding!

*Fun2BAround* &#8211; WOW!  I love those miu mius!  They are gorgeous, and such an awesome deal!  Congrats!

*Poopsie* &#8211; Congrats on your new buys!  Both look great!  I really love the look of the Marnis!

*BagsR4Me* &#8211; I love anything Glittart, and this color is amazing!  They are stunning!  

*Amysou* &#8211; Those flats look great!  I know how difficult it is to find the perfect shoe, so I am glad you found what you were looking for!  Congrats!


----------



## ReisKitty

Thanks luv1218! Usually I like fancy shoes LOL...you wouldn't believe how hard plain red flats are to find!


----------



## kett

Fun2BAround - they are beauuuutiful! What a lucky find - better hide them from Frick&Frack 

They are both awesome poopsie!

Congratulations Bags! Beautiful


----------



## BagsR4Me

Thank you *luv1218* & *kett*!!


----------



## frick&frack

hehehehe :devil:



kett said:


> Fun2BAround - they are beauuuutiful! What a lucky find - *better hide them from Frick&Frack*
> 
> They are both awesome poopsie!
> 
> Congratulations Bags! Beautiful


----------



## poopsie

Thank you luv1218 and Kett!  Those had better be it for a while (ummmm- yeah right! LOL)


----------



## Gerry

^^^^ Poopsie, is that your cat? Cutest thing I ever did see! Shoes are great,too.


----------



## Spendaholic

My New Nike Trainers.
Purchased Via Amazon.co.uk.
They're Called (Nike Lady Compete 2 Running Shoes) Extremely Comfortable.


----------



## kett

They look super comfy!


----------



## Ilgin

*Spendaholic*, those are great!!!


----------



## poopsie

Gerry said:


> ^^^^ Poopsie, is that your cat? Cutest thing I ever did see! Shoes are great,too.




Thanks! Not my kitty- although I was just adopted by an orange kitty.
I have cats and for the life of me i don't know how they EVER got that cat to let them do that! LOL!


----------



## miss gucci

they must be super comfy..


----------



## miss gucci

Stephid said:


> So I got these 2 pairs of shoes while at Nordstrom like 2 weeks ago. Had to wait for them to be delivered to my house actually cause they weren't in stock.
> 
> Anyways here are my Chanel 10P and Vera Wang Lavender Label Noelle sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had seen the VW sandals in the catalog and thought how beautiful they are esp with the crystalized sides as you can see in the 2nd photo. And they fit great too. I love them! And the Chanel sandals are pretty too. They're so simple looking but yet make a statement with the CC logo.


 

OMG..they are so fabolous.....
love to see a mod picture...


----------



## Spendaholic

kett said:


> They look super comfy!


 


Ilgin said:


> *Spendaholic*, those are great!!!


 


miss gucci said:


> they must be super comfy..


 
*kett & Ilgin & miss gucci* - These trainers are so comfy, i was shocked when i put them on for the first time, i had been looking/watching these in my amazon wish list for about 3 weeks, worried that they wouldn't work but im amazed by the fit & the comfort. I did a 30mins workout before posting the pictures and im VERY happy.


----------



## pghandbag

Salvatore Ferragamo Varinas


----------



## Stephid

DeeDeeDelovely, llgin, Joke, CrazyBeautifulU, and Amysou11 - thank you for all the nice comments!

luv1218 - Thank you! I agree with what you said. I think both are great for the summer. Gonna be rocking them all the time during the summer! lol. And yeah the bling is what won me over with the VW sandals! 



miss gucci said:


> OMG..they are so fabolous.....
> love to see a mod picture...



I'll try and post a modeling pic of them as soon as I can.


----------



## SingaConstanze

pghandbag said:


> Salvatore Ferragamo Varinas



I have to say that the dog is cuter lol but the shoes are great too!


----------



## miss gucci

Stephid said:


> I'll try and post a modeling pic of them as soon as I can.



can't wait to see it


----------



## bagsforme

My new Marni shoes.


----------



## Ilgin

Gorgeous! I  Marni! Congrats *bags*!


----------



## karolinec1

My new LV Lizas and Manolos!


----------



## lilgirlhj

I just bought some Lanvin pumps from Fall 2008 for *$43*!!!!!  (Originally $830)

The straps need a little bit of TLC but the shoes themselves are in perfect shape!




















I  Loehmann's clearance center 

Now I have something to wear to my next office party! hehe.


----------



## ReisKitty

^^^ Great Deal!


----------



## Stephid

So I went to Nordstrom last Friday and checked out their Half Yearly sale. There wasn't much things they ahd that I liked. But checked out their shoes selection and they actually had some nice shoes on sale. And actually went home with these BCBG sandals!






^ I love them soo much! Love the color and bling on them! They're so pretty!



miss gucci said:


> OMG..they are so fabolous.....
> love to see a mod picture...



Oh and I took some pics of me wearing the Vera wang sandals!


----------



## Gerry

Wow, those Vera Wangs look 10x cuter on your foot then in the pics,I think. Very flattering. I bought some BCBG shoes a while back ,too. They make really addorable designs.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Woww!!! Everyone has so much good taste!!!
Love all the shoes posted, especially those Manolos.

Here's what I just got..Christian Louboutin New Decoltissimo 85!!!
I simply love them


----------



## demicouture

wow! love the white decoltissimo!!


----------



## luv1218

Great new purchases everyone!

*Spenaholic* &#8211; Your running shoes look great!  They do look comfy!

*Pghandbag* -  Love the Salvatore Ferragamo Varinas shoes.  They look great!   I love the color!!

*Bagsforme* &#8211; The Marni shoes are great!  Congrats!

*Karoline* &#8211; Love both new shoes!  They are fabulous!  I love the sparkle on both!

*Lilgirlhj* &#8211; WOW!!   Amazing deal!  I love the shoes, and for that price, even better!!!

*Stephid* &#8211; Love these BCBGs for summer too!  Thanks for posting the modeling pics of the VW sandals!  They look amazing on you!  Congrats!!

*Chrisy* -  Congrats on the CLs!  I love the decoltissimos!  They are fabulous!


----------



## flakky305

@Stephid i luv d sandals gorgy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ilgin

*lilgirlhj*, love the Lanvins... what a steal!!!


----------



## samhainophobia

Fendi leather and chiffon heels in nude from the Net-A-Porter sale.  These had been on my wishlist, so I was stoked when they went on sale!






Prior to that, Giuseppe Zanotti studded gladiator heels, also in nude.


----------



## kett

I bought the Fendi's at the Net A Porter sale too! Great taste. 

Love the Zanottis.


----------



## samhainophobia

Thanks, *kett*!  I am so excited to get them.  I'm really into nude sandals right now -- must be the hot weather!


----------



## boxermomof2

I bought Jeffrey Campbell Korova Boot from Oak NYC.


----------



## ivy1026

Got these from the outlet this memorial weekend....


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu Black Satin Platform Pumps with modeling pics!


----------



## lilflobowl

Christian Louboutin Macarenas!


----------



## Babilu

My wedding shoes!


----------



## luv1218

*Samhainophobia* &#8211; Both are beautiful!  But I really love the Fendis!  I am glad you were able to get both on sale!  Congrats!

*Boxermom *&#8211; Those boots are great!  They look comfy!

*Ivy* &#8211; I love the memorial weekend sales!  These look fantastic!  Love the colors!

*Crazy* &#8211; Love those miu mius!  Love your outfit with them!  You always look fantastic!

*Lilflobowl* &#8211; The wedges are fantastic!  Congrats!!

*Babilu* &#8211; WOW!  Love these JCs!  They are going to be fantastic wedding shoes!  Congrats!!


----------



## ivy1026

*lilflobowl* - the CL wedges are TDF


----------



## idapida

Not the newest pair, but the first pair of designer footwear I bought! Haven't gotten further than to pair number two yet, though...

It's a pair of studded boots from DSquared. I love the details on these, they're so different.


----------



## Blyen

I join!! Just bought these,I'm so happy!!I drooled all over them for a while,but now they are mine!!
Sorry girls,these were soo big!!(And ugh..can you say I just waxed?? lol )


----------



## cute330xigrl

same as Babilu. Had to post these....my pics came out so nice.


----------



## ceya

my new shoes just arrived yesterday.


----------



## kdo

Terrific purchases, everyone!


----------



## Babilu

*Cute330xigrl *- you have VERY good taste!


----------



## mirandaflats

Babilu said:


> My wedding shoes!


 
AMAZING!!!  I wore JCs at my wedding too.  Gold ones.  They were incredibly comfortable!


----------



## Babilu

Yea...I love Jimmys!  I have quite a few. But as for comfort, I think Manolo wins..


----------



## cute330xigrl

Babilu said:


> *Cute330xigrl *- you have VERY good taste!




hehehe. Congrats btw!!! This is my first pair of jc's. Had no clue how comfy his platforms were. wow!


----------



## mirandaflats

These are my consolation shoes.  I'm on a semi-ban.  I bought these in tan at Marshalls of all places.

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod5210002


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I'm currently waiting for these Louboutin simples to arrive in the mail


----------



## MissPrivé

^^ Gorgeous!!! Love the color!! I saw them at Selfridges the other day, truly amazing!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## maryelle

bought these manolo open-toe pumps during the neiman's pre-sale.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Total score -- Christian Louboutin love flats in cork on presale at NM!


----------



## Miss T

This is my first post in this thread! Love everybody's latest purchases 

Received these Balmain boots today. I love them so much...will have to put them away until fall though 







sorry the picture is so HUGE. will have to make it even smaller next time.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My Tory Burch Metallic Reva Ballet Flats in Pewter


----------



## ivy1026

Grabbed these on sales....


----------



## pghandbag

SingaConstanze said:


> I have to say that the dog is cuter lol but the shoes are great too!



lol I agree that nothing material could be cuter than my pup! 

*lilgirlhj* What a steal!! 

*luv1218* thank you so much for your kind compliment! 



Babilu said:


> My wedding shoes!





ceya said:


> my new shoes just arrived yesterday.



I am envious of your new choos! They are gorgeous.


----------



## pghandbag

I got these Miu Miu flats from fall 2009 (I think... that is when I remember seeing them at saks anyway) for a major discount. I've wanted them for a while too!


----------



## Ilgin

All fabulous purchases!!!

*pghandbag:* in love with MM flats, great choice!!
*Brasilian Babe:* the Lavender is amazing!!


----------



## luv1218

*Idapida* &#8211; The boots are fabulous!  I also love the detailing on these! Congrats!

*Lilyjamie* &#8211; ohhh!  Love these!  They look amazing on you!  Congrats!

*Cute330* &#8211; I see both you and *Babilu* have great style!  They look great!  I love the way the pictures turned out, very artistic!

*Ceya *&#8211; These look great!  Very fierce!  Congrats!

*Mirandaflats* &#8211; I do not think buying at marshalls brakes a ban, since it means you got it for a good price!  I love these MKs!  Congrats!

*Brasilian* &#8211; I love love love this color!  It is amazing!  They will be amazing in the summer time!  Congrats!

*Maryelle* &#8211; Congrats on scoring at the pre-sale!  I love the look and color!  They are fabulous!

*Lorihmatthews* &#8211; I absolutely love the love flats!  I have never seen them in cork, and think that they are amazing!  These will be the perfect flats in the summer!  Congrats!

*Miss T* &#8211; The Balmain boots are great!  Too bad you have to wait until the fall to wear them!

*HearMyMJs* &#8211; Love the metallic flats!  The color is great!  Congrats!

*Ivy1026* &#8211; I love sale season!  Congrats on your purchase!  They shoes look great and super comfy!

*Pghandbag* &#8211; Congrats on the miu miu flats!  (and on sale too!)  I love the look of these!  I am glad you were able to get them !


----------



## pghandbag

Ilgin and luv1218, thank you so much!


----------



## coutureddd

just got these from the saks sale


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I got these Moschino Torero sandals today!  For 82% OFF!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Thanks _*luv1218*_!!


----------



## SingaConstanze

pghandbag said:


> I got these Miu Miu flats from fall 2009 (I think... that is when I remember seeing them at saks anyway) for a major discount. I've wanted them for a while too!



Lovely!!


----------



## babyontheway

Still waiting (and hoping) for a few more from Nordie's sale


----------



## ivy1026

babyontheway said:


> Still waiting (and hoping) for a few more from Nordie's sale




Love both!


----------



## nycdiva

Love the nude cathays!!! where did you get the from and how much were they??? Congrats on both!!!



babyontheway said:


> Still waiting (and hoping) for a few more from Nordie's sale


----------



## joann

Fell in love with these today! Can't wait to wear them out.


----------



## purse collector

Just got these lovelies...they're very comfy


----------



## Ilgin

Your Atwoods are fabulous *joann*!!
*purse collector*, love the CS wedges! Those are some seriously cool shoes!


----------



## djrr

*babyontheway* love the nude CL cathays!


----------



## lorihmatthews

nycdiva said:


> Love the nude cathays!!! where did you get the from and how much were they??? Congrats on both!!!


 
Ditto! I might have to get them as well! I have them in black leather and they are divine!


----------



## Luv n bags

My fun shoes!  CL Bianca colourways


----------



## HeartMyMJs

tigertrixie said:


> My fun shoes! CL Bianca colorblock


 
Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## woody

tigertrixie said:


> My fun shoes! CL Bianca colourways


 

Oh I got these too I'm still waiting for mine though. How did you find the sizing? Looks like you got the perfect size for you!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Valentino Fairy Tale Sandals - gift from boyfriend =) x


----------



## uhkiwi

target tafia wedges $20!


----------



## Luv n bags

woody said:


> Oh I got these too I'm still waiting for mine though. How did you find the sizing? Looks like you got the perfect size for you!


 

I went 1/2 size down from my usual size - they do fit perfectly.  Now, if only I could walk in them!


----------



## frick&frack

INCREDIBLY cool heel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



joann said:


> Fell in love with these today! Can't wait to wear them out.


----------



## frick&frack

absolutely DIVINE!!!!!!!

I am so jealous...they are gorgeous!!! 



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Valentino Fairy Tale Sandals - gift from boyfriend =) x


----------



## ReisKitty

New Vince Camuto's...


----------



## Ilgin

Christian Louboutin Louis Sneakers, cannot wait!!


----------



## kjbags

Oooh, congrats! 
Where did you find them?


----------



## Ilgin

kjbags said:


> Oooh, congrats!
> Where did you find them?


Ebay


----------



## kett

Ilgin!!!! They are AWESOME!


----------



## MissPrivé

Awsome!!! Can't wait to see modeling pics!



Ilgin said:


> Christian Louboutin Louis Sneakers, cannot wait!!


----------



## kiki119

I got them on sale today at Holts


----------



## ReisKitty

^^^ beautiful!


----------



## babyontheway

a few sale finds


----------



## lovechanel920

love your purchases babyontheway


----------



## purse collector

kiki119 said:


> I got them on sale today at Holts



Ohhh I want a pair soooo bad


----------



## babyontheway

MissTreselle824 said:


> love your purchases babyontheway



Thank you! It is so hard to be good when sales come around


----------



## Ilgin

babyontheway said:


> a few sale finds


All *AMAZING*!!!:couch:


----------



## uhkiwi

MIU MIU cat print flats on sale @ Barneys!


----------



## loves

can't resist strappy sandals


----------



## indi3r4

my latest two sale finds..


----------



## Black_Swarmer

So cute!  Congrats!



uhkiwi said:


> MIU MIU cat print flats on sale @ Barneys!


----------



## stephalba

New Chanel Kidskin Sandal!


----------



## stephalba

indi3r4 said:


> my latest two sale finds..



I have these, so comfy. Love them!


----------



## SingaConstanze

Vintage pair of heels. Very comfy and only minimal signs of wear when I bought them. I love them!











And I got them for....

...

...

...

1


----------



## Ilgin

*uhkiwi:* cutest flats!!
*indi3r4:* Congratulations on two amazing pairs! Ithe b/w Greissimos!
*stephalba:* So hot!!


----------



## ReisKitty

stephalba said:


> new chanel kidskin sandal!


 *hot hot hot!*


----------



## jellylicious

Miss T said:


> This is my first post in this thread! Love everybody's latest purchases
> 
> Received these Balmain boots today. I love them so much...will have to put them away until fall though
> 
> Congrats! We're shoe twins! I love them too! They look great on you!


----------



## ivy1026

indi3r4 said:


> my latest two sale finds..



Love this one!


----------



## samhainophobia

*indi3r4*, congrats on the b/w Greissimos!  I love mine.

I am SO PSYCHED about these -- Acrobats of God, 50% off (Luisaviaroma.com):






Also -- *kett*! (if you're around )  I finally picked up my Fendi leather/chiffon nude heels from the package office -- holy OMG.  They are amazing!!!  I want to wear them with everything.  Do you love yours too?

Posting them again because they're so pretty


----------



## amq

I finally did it - found lanvin flats that fit! had to go up to 41 even tho i am 39.5 usually...40.5 in CL
LOVE them
got the new leopard flats and brown patent leather too


----------



## Minamiz

My new pain in the heel gorgeous Miu Miu's!


----------



## mojo

Hi all!  This is my first post in this forum!

My new found Zanottis - on sale!


----------



## MichElemental

mojo said:


> Hi all!  This is my first post in this forum!
> 
> My new found Zanottis - on sale!




Lovely find! I have those as well. They are such a great color!


----------



## designer307

Gold Metallic Hyper Prives


----------



## Ilgin

love your HPs!!


----------



## designer307

Thank you, llgin


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu Patchwork wedges!


----------



## alleriaa

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Miu Miu Patchwork wedges!



Love them!  Lovely photos.


----------



## Minamiz

Bess studded roll-over combat boots:


----------



## frick&frack

oh, how I have lusted after these...



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Miu Miu Patchwork wedges!


----------



## Dashing Chloe

Minimaz I love those boots.  

Here are my DSW, Neiman Marcus and Bergdorf Goodman clearance and sale finds:

Joan & David




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Guess




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Alexandre Birman




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Minamiz

^ TY *DC *b/c they were heading for the chopping block.............but I unearthed the "Alice" girl featured in Marie Claire wearing similar Bess one's and I'm happier seeing the photo spread and it gave me ideas for outfits.

I like ur sale finds..........they always sell out in my size it seems!


----------



## jujuto

Just found : YSL purple suede tribute. I can't wait to receive them and hope they fit well !



 (seller's picture)


----------



## angelcove

GORGEOUS is right!!!  Love em!!


Minamiz said:


> My new pain in the heel gorgeous Miu Miu's!


----------



## Minamiz

^ TY!  Still trying to find a cobbler to put rubber soles on them!  I'm so addicted now.


----------



## ReisKitty

My new Elizabeth and James Primo Wedges...


----------



## fshnonmymind

*Amysou111*, where did you find those E&J wedges? I saw a picture of someone wearing them on Lucky magazine's website last week and feel in love.


----------



## babyontheway

Here are a few more sale finds (miu miu gladiators, YSL tributes and CL rosella flats)


----------



## COACH ADDICT

My gorgeous Coach Alexa in Parchment.. I got them in black also they are shipping...


----------



## ReisKitty

fshnonmymind said:


> *Amysou111*, where did you find those E&J wedges? I saw a picture of someone wearing them on Lucky magazine's website last week and feel in love.



Zappos.com, they're sooo comfy too!


----------



## ReisKitty

babyontheway said:


> Here are a few more sale finds (miu miu gladiators, YSL tributes and CL rosella flats)



Great finds!


----------



## luv1218

WOW!!  I have been away for far too long!!  I love everyone&#8217;s new buys!  They are all stunning!  It seems that sale season has been going well!


----------



## kristenmi123

I only left the mall today with one pair of new shoes 

Sorry it's not an actual picture that I took ~ hope that's ok?  I can take some pictures tomorrow but wanted to post tonight and share.

They are super comfortable and just a little different in style which attracted me to them.


----------



## silverfern

It's my first time posting here and I'm loving seeing all the *AMAZING* shoes everyone. Wanted to share my recent sale finds


----------



## Ilgin

*silverfern*, both are so beautiful!! I'm in luuuv!!


----------



## silverfern

Thanks* llgin*  I can see that this thread is a particularly dangerous place to hang out


----------



## Straight-Laced

stephalba said:


> New Chanel Kidskin Sandal!






LOVE these!!!


----------



## Ilgin

silverfern said:


> Thanks llgin  *I can see that this thread is a particularly dangerous place to hang out*


 
True ...


----------



## pinkgoldfish

A fun pair of an unknown brand. They had a cheap matching bag...


----------



## thithi

^ super cute!!  where did you find those?

silverfern, love the pradas!  I got the cage heels in black!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

thithi said:


> ^ super cute!!  where did you find those?
> 
> silverfern, love the pradas!  I got the cage heels in black!



thank you 
Found them at a local store, it's an italian brand called zona centro. never heard of it...


----------



## SkinnyCorset

OMG those chanel shoes are adorable! totally jealous lol


----------



## misscoco

Recent purchase: YSL Tribute sandals in Orchidea! on sale 







More photos on my blog: Closet Full of Nothing


----------



## silverfern

^^These Tributes are beyond gorgeous. What an amazing colour. Congrats!


----------



## samhainophobia

Hot!


----------



## samhainophobia

My newest purchase: Pucci multi-strap sandals, from the Net-A-Porter sale.


----------



## ReisKitty

misscoco said:


> Recent purchase: YSL Tribute sandals in Orchidea! on sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos on my blog: Closet Full of Nothing



Great Color choice! I love your blog too!


----------



## loves

i love them in orchidea, i'd have paid retail for those. GORGEOUS


----------



## Ilgin

Those are AMAZING,*misscoco*!!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

misscoco said:


> Recent purchase: YSL Tribute sandals in Orchidea! on sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos on my blog: Closet Full of Nothing



looove the color!


----------



## frick&frack

this color is DIVINE!!!  makes me want to go shopping...



babyontheway said:


> Here are a few more sale finds (miu miu gladiators, YSL tributes and CL rosella flats)


 


misscoco said:


> Recent purchase: YSL Tribute sandals in Orchidea! on sale


----------



## ReisKitty

Purchased yesterday- wearing today LOL


----------



## thavasa

What a shoe!! I love it !!




samhainophobia said:


> My newest purchase: Pucci multi-strap sandals, from the Net-A-Porter sale.


----------



## thavasa

Stunning!! where are they from?! I love those!!



Amysou111 said:


> Purchased yesterday- wearing today LOL


----------



## ReisKitty

Thanks *thavasa*! On sale @ Aldo! $35!


----------



## coutureddd

these are gorgeous! the color is tdf



misscoco said:


> Recent purchase: YSL Tribute sandals in Orchidea! on sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos on my blog: Closet Full of Nothing


----------



## NZA

Finally arrived!!


----------



## Deborah1986

_Chanel flats !_


----------



## ilovemylilo

YSL Tribute in NUDE


----------



## kett

pppreeeetyyyy


----------



## Straight-Laced

*Deborah* those ballet flats are perfection!!!    (I want  )

Congrats on your beautiful Tribs *ilovemylilo* - the nude is stunning!!!


----------



## gymangel812

strayed from CLs to get these miu miu for 60% of from nordstrom:


----------



## Ilgin

This thread is always full of fabulousity

*lilo:* Perfect nude!
*gymangel:* love the glitter, they'r beautiful on you!


----------



## Chins4

(Another pair of) MBMJ Mouse Flats


----------



## ilovemylilo

^how cute!


----------



## sharbear508

My recent sale shoe finds...

Burberry satin platform sandals (60% off from Nordies)



Miu Miu bow-trimmed flats (60% off from Saks)



Ferragamo patent Varina flats (20% off from Saks F&F a little while back)



Chloe chain flower flats (40% off from In Step at The Wynn Las Vegas)



Burberry strappy metallic sandals (40% off from Nordies)



But I'm not quite done yet this sale season...still on the hunt for a few more!


----------



## Luv n bags

Hopefully my last pair for the year!  CL's Greissimos Multi...


----------



## amjac2wm

here are my miu miu flats that i recently purchased from their sale!


----------



## Deborah1986

Straight-Laced said:


> *Deborah* those ballet flats are perfection!!!  (I want  )


 
_thank you it was love at the first sight _


----------



## ChrisyAM15

WOWW!!!!!!
Everyone here has very good taste. Love the shoes
posted especially those Miu Miu sandals.

I just got these, usually I'm not a big fan of wedges but I really love the embroidered detail.


----------



## Chins4

sharbear I would love to see modelling pics of the Burberry


----------



## ReisKitty

tigertrixie said:


> Hopefully my last pair for the year!  CL's Greissimos Multi...



 i love these!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Some of my newest babies! 

Miu Miu

























Vera Wang


----------



## fieryfashionist

Miu Miu
















CL bronze glitter HPs! 





Red patent new simples!





YSL metallic taupe 105 Tribtoos





Dolce Vita grey Pela wedges





- I went through some of the first few pages in my photobucket album... I didn't buy these all at once haha (and many were sale finds). :-p


----------



## nycdiva

^ impressive haul! Where do you store all your shoes?


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Thank you.   I keep them all in boxes, and right now, I have about 25 pairs in one closet (bedroom), probably another 20-30 on shelves above the washer/dryer haha and a ton in my walk in.   A bunch are upstate too... but all of the ones posted here are with me in the city.


----------



## angelcove

What a fantastic haul Fieryfashionist!! my faves are the miu miu flats & dolce vita wedges & bronze glitter hp's. Who am I kidding? I love all your new babies!!!! 

Are the Vera Wang flats comfy? I love the simplicity of them. Thanks for sharing pix!!


----------



## vagabag

fiery - love your new shoes!  the miu miu metallics are beautiful!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

fiery, love all your babies!

I recently hit a sale and purchased 3 pairs (no high end) but I thought I would share.

FarylRobin (these have super soft leather!)





Franco Sarto





Dolce Vite


----------



## Elina0408

*Fieryfashionist*: Just wonderful!! Many congrats!! 
*it'sanaddiction*: Many congrats!! Love them!!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

fieryfashionist said:


> Some of my newest babies!
> 
> Miu Miu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vera Wang



These are stunning! I like the mary jane flats!!


----------



## KittyKat65

2 pairs of Chanel today - please excuse scaly legs and pedicure courtesy of my 6 year old


----------



## babyontheway

2 more sale finds (Christian Louboutin Almeria wedge and lanvin double stitched ballet flat)


----------



## babyontheway

KittyKat65 said:


> 2 pairs of Chanel today - please excuse scaly legs and pedicure courtesy of my 6 year old



I love your chanels!!!  I have the same black and white slides and at first was a little unsure of them, but as soon as I put them on with a few outfits- I knew I had to keep em!!  Congrats


----------



## kett

WHoa this thread is going nuts! LOVE all the flats. I wish I could pull flats off, you girls are making me jealous!


----------



## thavasa

My first killer heel~

CL multicolor Greissimo


----------



## stephalba

New Mea Shadow Elisa sandal. Perfect for summer!


----------



## Luv n bags

thavasa said:


> My first killer heel~
> 
> CL multicolor Greissimo


 
We're shoe twins!  These look fabulous on you!!


----------



## sneezz

I die fieryfashionist!  I love all those Miu Mius and Vera Wangs!  You have great taste.

I just scored these from NR yesterday!  Sofft Lia, one of the most comfy shoes ever to touch my feet!


----------



## sharbear508

Bought the Alexander Wang Freja boots yesterday on sale...they are FIERCE!



_net-a-porter_


----------



## thithi

^ those are some smokin shoes shar!!  love love the zipper detailing on these.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

sharbear508 said:


> Bought the Alexander Wang Freja boots yesterday on sale...they are FIERCE!
> 
> View attachment 1144854
> 
> _net-a-porter_


 
LOVE these!!!


----------



## sammydoll

Got these via Net-a-porter!  Looooooveeeee! (Jimmy Choo)


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Those are GORGEOUS.

I'm too lazy to take pictures of the shoes but I got these
sam edelman york
cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/c/0/0/86/c/AAAADFgmYJEAAAAAAIbIYg.jpg

Corso Como Noteable Wedge
images.amazon.com/images/P/B0033PRNCW.01._SS1500_SCRMZZZZZZ_.jpg

dolce vita cabo sandal
ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51biCeekrkL._SL250_.jpg



UGHHHH why won't the pictures show up?


----------



## poptarts

sharbear508 said:


> Bought the Alexander Wang Freja boots yesterday on sale...they are FIERCE!
> 
> View attachment 1144854
> 
> _net-a-porter_



These are gorgeous! Congratulations! May I ask where you got them? They're sold out everywhere.


----------



## gre8dane

sneezz said:


> I die fieryfashionist! I love all those Miu Mius and Vera Wangs! You have great taste.
> 
> I just scored these from NR yesterday! *Sofft* Lia, one of the most comfy shoes ever to touch my feet!
> 
> View attachment 1144707


 
Cute!  Sofft are SOOOOOO comfy!


----------



## gre8dane

sammydoll said:


> Got these via Net-a-porter! Looooooveeeee! (Jimmy Choo)


----------



## Chins4

D&G flats I had my eye on all season finally went to sale


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you!!!   Haha, you're so sweet!    I find the Vera Wang flats to be comfy, yes!  They aren't my comfiest (because they're cut a bit higher on the sides), but they do their job just fine haha. 




angelcove said:


> What a fantastic haul Fieryfashionist!! my faves are the miu miu flats & dolce vita wedges & bronze glitter hp's. Who am I kidding? I love all your new babies!!!!
> 
> Are the Vera Wang flats comfy? I love the simplicity of them. Thanks for sharing pix!!


----------



## Joke

sammydoll said:


> Got these via Net-a-porter!  Looooooveeeee! (Jimmy Choo)



they look great on! congrats


----------



## fieryfashionist

*vagabag*, *it'sanaddiction*, *elina0408*, *pinkgoldfish* and *sneezz*- Thank you so much! 

*it'sanaddiction* - Your shoes are super cute!  I love wedges and yours are so nice!! 

*KittyKat *- LOVE Chanel and your blue quilted flats are perfection!   The slides are so cute, too!

*babyontheway* - Ahh, I love your sale finds... I want a pair of Almerias too!! 

*thavasa* - Killer indeed, the Gres are fabulous!!! 
*
stephalba *- Definitely great for summer... congrats!

*sneez *- Ooooooh, they look so comfy!!! 

*Shar *(long time no "see" - hi!), what a fabulous bootie... I die!! 

*sammydoll *- They are so unique and fun!

*Chins* - I love anything with a bow!  They are too cute!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

A "twin" Miu Miu sale find... metallic gold jeweled Alba flats!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

sammydoll said:


> Got these via Net-a-porter! Looooooveeeee! (Jimmy Choo)


 
Sammydoll these are GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Look GREAT on you..Congrats!!!!


----------



## sammydoll

Thanks everyoneee!


----------



## indi3r4

my last batch of sale scores..


----------



## ilovefashion87

went a little crazy at steve madden, nordys and charles david


----------



## fieryfashionist

*indi3r4 *- Oooooh, love the Tributes in the unexpected material and the Candy pumps are so fun!   Gorgeous simples and smokin' Biancas!!   Congrats!! 

*ilovefashion87* - I can't quite see everything, but I see some really cute shoes!!   Congrats on a great haul!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Two (hopefully last!) Miu Miu sale pairs finally arrived, yay! 

Marine glitter MJs (have these in gold too) ... SO comfy... wore them out today!





Black patent bow/anthracite glitter flats!   Amazing my theresa score!


----------



## vagabag

fiery - love the new flats!  so pretty!


----------



## ms-whitney

fiery i love the glittered toe flats! i wanted it but they ran out of my size


----------



## kiki119

Miu Miu Spring 2010 Capsule collection 






new babies 

there is a story behind these beauty 

check out my blog for it! ===> see my siggy!


----------



## kett

*kiki* they are gorgy and if they came from Chloe... OMG! I think you could be right!

*Fiery*, they are so cute! 

*indi* - you know I love the CL's, but those YSL's are awesome. I love them in the denim.


----------



## flower71

Lovely purchases everyone! 
*indi*, your YSLs are tdf! plus your Loubs are all musthaves IMO!
*fiery*, your miumius are so fun to mlook at!


----------



## Pimbi77

indi3r4 said:


> my last batch of sale scores..


Oh my god...this color is amazing!

Beautiful shoes and a great sale score!!!

Congrats


----------



## hannahc123

i got these charlotte olympias on sale, been after a pair of these for a while! 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sharbear508

*thithi* and *ChrisyAM15* - Thanks! I'm so excited about the A. Wang booties.

*Minal* - It certainly _has_ been a long time...hope all is well! Fab shoe buys as usual!!

*poptarts* - Sorry for the delayed reply...I got the Frejas from Barneys. They were just marked down last week. Good luck getting a pair!

*ms-whitney* - Those Miu Miu flats are amazing!! May I ask where you bought them from?

*kiki119* - A fellow Torontonian! Congrats on the gorgeous shoes!!! Great story too.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jean-Michel Cazabat Lara Boots


----------



## ms-whitney

thanks sharbear!  i scored them from the outnet. my first purchase there..usually my size is sold out on the stuff i like  or not available to begin w/


----------



## kiki119

I got these when I was in NYC! My MM in action!

http://f3style.blogspot.com/2010/07/all-about-aop.html

thanks for your nice comments on the studded MMs!


----------



## sharbear508

ms-whitney said:


> thanks sharbear!  i scored them from the outnet. my first purchase there..usually my size is sold out on the stuff i like  or not available to begin w/


 
Wow - what an amazing Outnet find! I'm super jealous.  Enjoy them!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

hannahc123 said:


> i got these charlotte olympias on sale, been after a pair of these for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




FABULOUS!!!!
Great style, great colour combination - congrats


----------



## maggiesze1

Here's my latest shoe purchases (sale scores)!

Christian Louboutin Leopard Carino Plato espadrilles wedges:






Christian Louboutin Annees Folles 140 pumps in Black/ Gold:


----------



## ChrisyAM15

maggiesze1 said:


> Here's my latest shoe purchases (sale scores)!
> 
> Christian Louboutin Leopard Carino Plato espadrilles wedges:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Annees Folles 140 pumps in Black/ Gold:


 
Maggie I really love these, especially the second pair..Congrats!!!


----------



## maggiesze1

^ Thanks, Chrisy!


----------



## babyontheway

Scores these at chanel boutique in Bal Harbour, FL (60% off)


----------



## kett

UGH, I LOVE the Charolette Olympias!
Kiki, those Miu Miu's are great!
Congrats babyontheway


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Got a little something for the beach...
Miu Miu T-bar patent leather sandals from Net A Porter.


----------



## katdhoneybee

I just bought these prada cage espadrilles and manolo sandals in fuschia (seriously...like five minutes ago). What do you think of the pradas? These are adventurous for me, but I totally fell in love with them. Can't wait to get them! Oh...did I mention they were 60% off? Bergdorf is having a great sale online. If I were a richer woman, I would have put a much bigger dent in their stock!

Links because the only pictures I could find were tres petite (though I attached them anyway):

Prada
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod52610001&parentId=cat344902

Manolo
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...&icid=&rte=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D381%26st%3Ds


----------



## meggyg8r

*katd*, I have been eyeing those MBs.. such a great price!! Love them! And I love those Prada wedges too.. I think with the color they won't be too crazy!


----------



## Elsie87

CL Simple 70 in turq. suede












Lanvin flats


----------



## Ilgin

love them both *Elsie*! Turq. suede is so beautiful!


----------



## frick&frack

CONGRATULATIONS on your beautiful new shoes!!! 



Elsie87 said:


> CL Simple 70 in turq. suede
> 
> Lanvin flats


----------



## meggyg8r

Wonderful additions, *Elsie*! I love that turquoise color and the jewels on the flats are gorgeous!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Thanks for the validation meggy !

Elsie, that shade of turquoise is to _die_ for, and I really love your fun metallic lanvin flats. Congrats!


----------



## sonya

Gorgeous!




hannahc123 said:


> i got these charlotte olympias on sale, been after a pair of these for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jumalca

^^ those shoes are amazing


----------



## rednose

New Lanvin shoes.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Elsie87 said:


> CL Simple 70 in turq. suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanvin flats



Both are stunning! I'm actually very jealous of these beautifull Louboutins since I don't wear high heels... Congrats!


----------



## Chins4

Elsie87 said:


> CL Simple 70 in turq. suede


 
 What a fabulous colour!

Picked up a few more pairs - Elizabeth & James Crochet Thong and CL Avederes and Soms1s


----------



## katdhoneybee

*Rednose*, your new lanvin platforms are cuuuute !


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks girls! 

*Rednose*: Those Lanvins are hot and look super comfy!

*Chins*: LOVE the Som1s!


----------



## ReisKitty

Getting ready for fall already!


----------



## singsongjones

hannahc123 , I am DROOLING over your Olympias!!! I so want a black pair in ostrich...one day, one day......


----------



## singsongjones

*Chins4*, I am jealous!!!  I tried to snag a pair of the crochet flats this Friday on Saks website(...or was it NM...I digress)...anyway, they were completely sold out!!! Enjoy!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

hannahc123 said:


> i got these charlotte olympias on sale, been after a pair of these for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
How could I miss these?
These are SUPER HOT!!!!!!! And look GREAT on you!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

two pair of flats from a brand called BLOCH


----------



## Elsie87

^LOVE these!


----------



## meggyg8r

Wow, so many new additions! I love everything!!


----------



## VioletalaMode

My newest shoes are these two. The first I scored at Target for $7 and are Cynthia Vincent heels. Wanted the sandals but they we're sold out. These are pretty comfy  The second pair are from Fergalicious Footwear and are also pretty comfy. Was a little disappointed with how thin the material is but for $40 I can't complain.


----------



## Renate_

I looooove them!


----------



## kett

Those are so pretty Renate


----------



## loves

love these chloe shoes. i'm thinking if i should get them in nude too


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Renate_ said:


> I looooove them!



I love bows!


----------



## Ilgin

Gorgeous, *Renate*! loves it!!


----------



## willwork4bags

indi3r4 said:


> my last batch of sale scores..



I wanna see modeling pics!! Love, love your picks - especially the top 2!!


----------



## missjenny2679

loves said:


> love these chloe shoes. i'm thinking if i should get them in nude too


 

OHHH...I love those  Can I ask where you got them?


----------



## kett

SCORE willwork4bags! Congrats on the haul!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Camilla Skovgaard Bi-Color Boots


----------



## Lemon+

I got these for 60% off. Hurrah! Can't wait til they arrive.


----------



## babyontheway

Christian Louboutin Mint VP and beige Netmi


----------



## lovely64

Ballerina CL´s and Choo flats.


----------



## thavasa

Jimmy Choo woven wedge sandal


----------



## ReisKitty

thavasa said:


> Jimmy Choo woven wedge sandal


  Love these!


----------



## silverfern

Jil Sander slingbacks from the NAP sale


----------



## Stephanie***

silverfern said:


> Jil Sander slingbacks from the NAP sale
> 
> View attachment 1155466


 
Modeling pics please 

I have one pair of JS as well


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Can't wait for these to arrive!


----------



## Minamiz

just got these in


----------



## ct462

now to see if i can walk in them


----------



## moniquevanloon

Black platform Michael Kors boots...


----------



## pbdb

lanvin ballet flats....


----------



## sharbear508

^ LOVE the ballet flats! The chain ones are TDF!!


----------



## sharbear508

Renate_ said:


> I looooove them!



Insanely pretty!!!


----------



## plumaplomb

http://www.amazon.com/FRYE-Womens-B...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1279384334&sr=8-2


----------



## leslie_x

my new Karen Millen shoes  (on sale )


----------



## peachbaby

my recent sale finds: 

Tory Burch Amy pumps





Manolo Blahnik Patricia flip-flops





Bettye Muller espadrilles


----------



## Ilgin

Beautiful purchases *peachbaby*, the Manolo flips are too cute!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Ok ladies . the next few post is going to be picture overload ..here we go


----------



## immashoesaddict

Miu miu


----------



## immashoesaddict

D&G






Chloe 






Midas ( Australian Brand )


----------



## immashoesaddict

Marc Jacobs 






Christian Louboutin Pink Greasepaint Simples 






CL Blue periwinkle Simples






CL Rose gold VP


----------



## immashoesaddict

CL purple suede Eventa


----------



## immashoesaddict

Miu miu


----------



## immashoesaddict

Louis vuitton Balmorals  






Chloe






CL Black greasepaint No Prive


----------



## bestiuta




----------



## woody

Love those python black Chloes *Imma*!


----------



## sneezz

*Indi*, hot shoes!

*loves* I would also like to know where you got those cute Chloes!

*thavasa* love your JC espadrilles!

*peachbaby* how do you like those Betty Mullers?  I've been eyeing them as an alternative to the Stuart Weitzman ones that Jen Aniston wears.

*immashoeaddict*!   What amazing purchases! I die!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love all of the new arrivals.


----------



## BattyBugs

I bought these not too long ago.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jil Sander Asymmetric heels


----------



## Straight-Laced

bestiuta said:


>




^^These are so pretty *bestiuta*!!!  Love the red(pink?) lining and glimpse of red on the toe ruffle.


*Imma* what an A-MAZING haul!!  I think the Miu Miu Harlequins are my faves.  Or maybe the LV Balmorals


----------



## peachbaby

*Ilgin* - thanks, I wasn't sure about them when I first saw it, but once I tried it on, it was just too cute to resist.

*Sneezz* - I've worn these for a couple of days now, and it's been very comfy, love it so far  Yup, I've been eyeing them for some time as well since my friend is a fan of Bettye Muller shoes. This is my first pair of Bettye Mullers, but after this pair I'll definitely be keeping an eye out for others.


----------



## sweetfacespout

moniquevanloon said:


> Black platform Michael Kors boots...



those are hooottt!!!!!! love them.


----------



## annemerrick

A fewsecond-hand shoe purchases!  I don't think I posted these!

Vintage Gianmarco Lorenzi

Sergio Rossi stilettos

Both bought at Buffalo exchange for peanuts!!!!


----------



## zhou_l

Got these Marni last weekend


----------



## immashoesaddict

anne - LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE the sergios 

thanks *straight-laced* ! i love them sooo much , that particular collection makes me   and the balmorals..oh dear..kidneys for sale , anyone ? LOL 

thanks *sneezz* & *woody*


----------



## GhstDreamer

I haven't bought shoes in a long while (banned from shoe purchases) but here the three I bought during my trip:

Ferragamo Morocco:





Burberry Rain boots:





Tory Burch Malawi flip flops (I needed these to walk in during the trip!):


----------



## sharbear508

^ Love the Ferragamo wedges!


----------



## thithi

I posted these in the MJ forum in my reveal thread, but for you shoes lovers, here are my recent sale purchases:

Lanvin flats and LOVE CL flats





CL Rosella and Gazelle flats





Prada Mesh slingback and CL Fernando





Burberry knight flats to go with my Hoxton bag


----------



## MsFrida

Got these Jimmy Choos today, I really love them but unfortunately they're a bit too narrow for my feet  Still deserve to be posted though


This is the auction photo:







First shoe cleaned up:







Both cleaned up:


----------



## sweetsugar

Besides bags, Longchamp seems to make also lovely flats


----------



## ballet_russe

^  the Longchamp!


----------



## kett

Good night there are some gorgy new additions in here!


----------



## Ilgin

zhou_l said:


> Got these Marni last weekend


 
Great look! Those Marnis are so beautiful!


----------



## willwork4shoes

So, I've been MIA for a little while now and just catching up on things.  I love all the gorgeous shoes posted!  I promise to list the few purchases that I've made while absent but wanted to say.....WOW.  I need to catch up on shoe shopping!

And thithi.....that Burberry bag is GORGEOUS!!!!  I need that to go with my Burberry studded heels stat!


----------



## sneezz

View attachment 1160931


View attachment 1160932


----------



## sharbear508

thithi said:


> Burberry knight flats to go with my Hoxton bag



*thithi* - That's quite the pair you have there. FIERCE!


----------



## Chromatopelma

Wow *thithi* congrats on all your beautiful purchases!


----------



## lil miss cheeky

*I Purchase my First pair of YSL Tribtoo shoes today . So Excited they seem really comfy  But I haven't worn them for long. I love them.   *









Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Ash sneaker wedge booties.
Eyed them for a long time, got them on a Paris trip on sale.


----------



## Chins4

Love those ash wedges, been eying those myself for a while - modelling pics??

4 new additions arrived last week 

Chloe wedges FINALLY went to sale!






Yet another pair of MBMJ Mouse Flats






2 more pair of CLs

Som1s





Kadreyas


----------



## sneezz

Chins where did you get those MBMJ mouse flats? Were the on sale? Are they comfy?


----------



## Chins4

Hi Sneezz. I got them from NAP - they are new season so not on sale. And yes they are super comfy


----------



## soleilbrun

Here are my sale spoils


----------



## soleilbrun

The July sale spoils


----------



## ChrisyAM15

lil miss- Love your YSL shoes...gorgeous!!!!

pinkgoldfish- Been eyeing these aswell..love them...would love to see mod pics pls!!!

Chins- Woww those Kadreyas...they look GREAT on you...and those Chloe wedges...I'm in LOVE.

soleilbrun- Love your YSL shoes!!


----------



## sneezz

Thanks chins I am looking for them now. They are sold out in my size.  I'm a US 5, should I get 35 or 36?
OT but ChrisyAM15 your hedgehog is sooo cute!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Chins4 said:


> Love those ash wedges, been eying those myself for a while - modelling pics??
> 
> 4 new additions arrived last week
> 
> Chloe wedges FINALLY went to sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another pair of MBMJ Mouse Flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more pair of CLs
> 
> Som1s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kadreyas



Love it all! Your polish matches the Loubies!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

sneezz said:


> Chins where did you get those MBMJ mouse flats? Were the on sale? Are they comfy?



Not my pair of flats but I also have a pair of mouse flats and they are not comfortable for me. None of the mbmj shoes are... They are incredibly cute though


----------



## pinkgoldfish

soleilbrun said:


> Here are my sale spoils



Love the flats and ferragamos


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Here are some modeling pics with the wedges. I don't like the jeans I'm wearing with them. They will look better with a straight leg jeans that falls a bit over the wedge part. (if this makes sense?)


----------



## thithi

willwork4shoes said:


> So, I've been MIA for a little while now and just catching up on things.  I love all the gorgeous shoes posted!  I promise to list the few purchases that I've made while absent but wanted to say.....WOW.  I need to catch up on shoe shopping!
> 
> And thithi.....that Burberry bag is GORGEOUS!!!!  I need that to go with my Burberry studded heels stat!


You definitely do!!  There's also the Knight bag, which is more of satchel... I prefer the hobo because it's easier for me to carry.  I'm glad to hear another pfer has a pair of the studded shoes - are they the flats like mine?


sharbear508 said:


> *thithi* - That's quite the pair you  have there. FIERCE!


Thanks dear!!   I've been loving your shoe purchases as well. 


Chromatopelma said:


> Wow *thithi* congrats on all your  beautiful purchases!


  Thanks!  Would love to see yours!


----------



## Chins4

sneezz said:


> Thanks chins I am looking for them now. They are sold out in my size.  I'm a US 5, should I get 35 or 36?
> OT but ChrisyAM15 your hedgehog is sooo cute!


 
I'm a 36.5/37 and I wear my mice in a 37.5 - but I prefer a bit of room in my flats

Thanks for the compliments ladies 

Pinkgoldfish - your modelling pics are great - those wedges look fab on!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

My close-up shoe photo was too big, but here is a side view and front view of my Heather Williams Metallic Python heels.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Frye Boots


----------



## SisiEko

Just ordered these Pour la Victoire 'Tula' wedges.


----------



## kathywko

I ordered the Alexander Wang Natasha Pumps in black from the gilt sale on monday! im sooo excited!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats to all of you!


----------



## BattyBugs

These arrived today.


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
Stunning colour *BattyBugs*!!  So chic, so French


----------



## pinkgoldfish

BattyBugs said:


> These arrived today.



love them


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you Straight & Pink!


----------



## Ilgin

cute flats *Batty*, loves them.


----------



## kathywko

ohhh oh so chic!!


----------



## erinmiyu

those are gorgeous, *batty*!

2004 tom ford for ysl snakeskin wedges:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Charlotte Olympia!  This is how I styled them and I have to say they are very comfortable. x


----------



## erinmiyu

i LOVE those! i think i want my next pair of shoes to be charlotte olympia. i just never see them for a deal :/


----------



## dallas

Have mercy, those Charlotte Olympias are gawjus. GAWJUS.


----------



## rdgldy

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Charlotte Olympia!  This is how I styled them and I have to say they are very comfortable. x



These are absolutely amazing!!


----------



## rdgldy

erinmiyu said:


> those are gorgeous, *batty*!
> 
> 2004 tom ford for ysl snakeskin wedges:


stunning


----------



## Chromatopelma

erinmiyu said:


> those are gorgeous, *batty*!
> 
> 2004 tom ford for ysl snakeskin wedges:



These are just amazing! Love them!


----------



## lilflobowl

Miu Miu glitter point-toe flats & Giuseppe Zanotti flats


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks llgin, erin & kathy. I wore them all day yesterday...so comfy.

erin - love the snakeskin. Such a gorgeous color!
Amazing shoes, Crazy. Love them!


----------



## sammydoll

Been pining after these Miu Miu's since they came out years ago and finally found them on eBay!  Love them so much


----------



## kathywko

Stella McCartney Cork Stripe pumps in Navy!


----------



## BattyBugs

Those Mui Mui's are really sexy!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I have the same pair of Miu Mius.. Congrats!!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *rdgldy L*, *batty* & *chroma*!

those miu mius are awesome! i have them in the red colorway but i've always admired the nude!


----------



## sammydoll

thanks everyone!  

erinmiyu- love the red/pink ones as well!  i remember being so in love with all the Miu Miu shoes that season


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Very nice Sammydoll! I also love those python wedges!


----------



## SisiEko

SisiEko said:


> Just ordered these Pour la Victoire 'Tula' wedges.
> View attachment 1165132
> 
> 
> View attachment 1165133




They are here! Can't wait to go try them on at home!


----------



## Mia Bella

I just got 2 new pairs of sandals in and they are gorg!

_Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent_ Coco braided leather sandals





_Elizabeth and James _Gypsy macrame/leather sandals


----------



## thavasa

Balmain lace-up leather ankle boots.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Haven't posted in a little while ... here are my latest!

Valentino hot pink ballet rosette flats from the latest Saks sale:











And Gucci black suede ballet flats from Bluefly:


----------



## kathywko

thavasa said:


> Balmain lace-up leather ankle boots.



Those look absolutely DIVINE!


----------



## MsFrida

lorihmatthews said:


> Haven't posted in a little while ... here are my latest!
> 
> Valentino hot pink ballet rosette flats from the latest Saks sale:


 

Oh gosh, there are _adorable_!


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute sandals, Mia Bella!
Love the boots, thavasa!
Lori, the pink flats are so cute, the Gucci are elegant.


----------



## sneezz

love those valentinos Lori!


----------



## immashoesaddict

sammydoll said:


> Been pining after these Miu Miu's since they came out years ago and finally found them on eBay! Love them so much


 

WOHOOOOOOOOOOOO SHOE TWINNN i love mine soo much


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Love those Valentino Rosette Flats!  Here are my Givenchy Lace Sandals!


----------



## soleilbrun

erinmiyu said:


> those are gorgeous, *batty*!
> 
> 2004 tom ford for ysl snakeskin wedges:


Those are gorgeous!! You must feel like the sexiest woman alive when wearing them.


----------



## erinmiyu

*soleil *- will wait to find out! they haven't come in the mail yet! i will post pics when they get here


----------



## thavasa

Thank you* kathywko*!!

These are amazingly beautiful, such a great buy



lorihmatthews said:


> Haven't posted in a little while ... here are my latest!
> 
> Valentino hot pink ballet rosette flats from the latest Saks sale:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Marni Wedges!


----------



## kathywko

Love them! ^^


----------



## jpeltz1

2 new pairs of boots for fall


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got a crazy deal on these Cole Haan flats, MSRP $185 got them for $20!


----------



## Gerry

Cute ^^^^^ where did you get them for that great deal,please????


----------



## Lola

I got these Calvin Klein platformed sandals for $50.


----------



## MsFrida

YSL tribute sandals


----------



## Bevyofpurses




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Hot boots! These are my cynthia vincent iris wedges.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Here's more:
Sam Edelman otk grey boots from nordies anniversary sale
blandon strappy sandals from Aldo, beige and black
dolce vita sandals, from bloomies.com


----------



## BattyBugs

Hot shoes, ladies.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Gerry said:


> Cute ^^^^^ where did you get them for that great deal,please????


 
There is a local resale shop that frequently has new designer items for sale. I think some of the people that donate to them just buy things on a whim and then never use them.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

those gladiator boots are hot!!!


----------



## moogle

Bevyofpurses said:


>




Oh man!!!!!!  I'm loving those boots!!!!!!!!   I'd never wear them, but damn!!!!! I love them!!!!!!

I mean I would wear them, but I never wear anything to put them with........But damn!!!!!  They are hot!!!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Bevyofpurses said:


>


 

those boots are nothing but HOTNESS!!!!


----------



## queenvictoria2

just got the most gorgy pair of Chanel flats  Metallic Blue with Black captoe


----------



## Stephanie***

check out my collection which my latest shoe purchase includes!!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Thanks girls!

From endless, Kelsi dagger glads, i'd been glad crazee these days


----------



## lantana19

These are so gorgeous! I've always love these! Your photos are drool worthy as well, your room is gorgeous!!!



sammydoll said:


> Been pining after these Miu Miu's since they came out years ago and finally found them on eBay!  Love them so much


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

My close-up shoe photo was too big, but here are my Cynthia Vincent Luella wedges I purchased off Gilt.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Sigerson Morrison gladiators, flats version and Mia Marion


----------



## maggiesze1

Just received these today! 

Miu Miu Sequin Pumps


----------



## sammydoll

lantana19 said:


> These are so gorgeous! I've always love these! Your photos are drool worthy as well, your room is gorgeous!!!



Aw, you're very sweet- thank you!!


----------



## sammydoll

LOVEEEEE.  I definitely plan on getting these in some form whenever i run into them in my size.  Miu Miu's are my favourite shoes ever by far, these are so great 



maggiesze1 said:


> Just received these today!
> 
> Miu Miu Sequin Pumps


----------



## Elsie87

*Lanvin turquoise leather ballerina flats*













*Jimmy Choo antique gold strappy sandals*


----------



## lovely64

^^^
I have the exact same Lanvin´s, gorgeous colour!

A pair of Roger Vivier and LV sandals.


----------



## purse collector

Bevyofpurses said:


> Here's more:
> Sam Edelman otk grey boots from nordies anniversary sale
> blandon strappy sandals from Aldo, beige and black
> dolce vita sandals, from bloomies.com


please modeling pics of the aldo shoes....i've been eyeing them


----------



## Minamiz

Marni cobalt blue wedges:








I think they should go well w/ this recent buy  :


----------



## Bevyofpurses

purse collector said:


> please modeling pics of the aldo shoes....i've been eyeing them



Comfortable and walkable


----------



## fashionista's

Just got these today, Balmain Khaki boots. Apologies for the bad photos, took them with my iphone.

I heart Balmain.


----------



## fashionista's

Wow, those Marni cobalt shoes are HOT!


----------



## xmyheart

>



new pair of shoes soon
gonna get a new pair of shoes soon


----------



## purse collector

Bevyofpurses said:


> Comfortable and walkable


thanks so much...*going to aldo tom*


----------



## Minamiz

fashionista's said:


> Wow, those Marni cobalt shoes are HOT!



I know ...I'll post more pics once they arrive....thought I'd never find them in my size.

Love the Balmain...how high are they?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Minamiz said:


> Marni cobalt blue wedges:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they should go well w/ this recent buy  :




LOVE these *Minamiz*!!!!


----------



## Minamiz

^ funny thing they were on gilt last week and I completely missed the sale!  It turns out that I got them for way less than Gilt wanted anyway.....must not miss Gilt sales!


----------



## lantana19

lovely64 said:


> ^^^
> I have the exact same Lanvin´s, gorgeous colour!
> 
> A pair of Roger Vivier and LV sandals.



LOVE your Vivier's!!! So classic!


----------



## BattyBugs

Here are mine, in order of arrival.

CL Reuben booties







CL Rosella flats in navy/white.






CL Loafers (have no idea what the name of these are)






CL Lulys






I'm still waiting on my Ralph Lauren order. Tracking shows they should be delivered tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## sasy

*Minamiz *-- those Marni wedges are gorgeous!


----------



## sasy

Alexander Wang Constance booties ...


----------



## amjac2wm

^ those are gorgeous, Sasy! Perfect for the fall!!

Here are my 2 new pairs of Giuseppe Zanotti sandals!


----------



## Minamiz

sasy said:


> Alexander Wang Constance booties ...


Thanks for the props on Marni I just love her things!  Wowzers those booties are so amazing love the proportions.


amjac2wm said:


> ^ those are gorgeous, Sasy! Perfect for the fall!!
> 
> Here are my 2 new pairs of Giuseppe Zanotti sandals!


Superb, don't ya just love Giuseppe?


----------



## Joke

sasy said:


> Alexander Wang Constance booties ...



these are amazing


----------



## hyacinthus

Miu Miu s/s 2010 satin platform Mary Janes in "Baltico"






Excuse my messy bed...the UPS guy woke me up. :shame: Like almost every other woman on the entire planet, I wanted a pair with the sparrow print but, alas, I can't find them with the platform. I wear an 8 and these are a 9, but they fit almost perfectly with tights or thin socks.


----------



## baglady2006




----------



## amjac2wm

Minamiz said:


> Superb, don't ya just love Giuseppe?



thanks Minamiz! I wore the chain link ones to work today and I love them!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Nordstrom BP Aria Boots in Cognac. Just received them in the mail today after purchasing them at the end of the Anniversary Sale. Got them for a great price and the quality and rich looking color is just fantastic. I am counting down the days until fall to wear these new babies out!

Store Picture:


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Love Love Love!



baglady2006 said:


>


----------



## sasy

Thanks Amjac2wm, Minamiz, and Joke.


----------



## baglady2006

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Love Love Love!


 

Thank you!!! I love your dd's pic. omg, she is just too cute for words!!!


----------



## fashionista's

Minamiz said:


> I know ...I'll post more pics once they arrive....thought I'd never find them in my size.
> 
> Love the Balmain...how high are they?





The Balmain boots are about 4"


----------



## pinkgoldfish

baglady2006 said:


>



sooo cute! perfect match with your LV bag.


----------



## baglady2006

pinkgoldfish said:


> sooo cute! perfect match with your LV bag.


 

Thank you!!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

baglady2006 said:


> Thank you!!! I love your dd's pic. omg, she is just too cute for words!!!




Thank you so much!


----------



## Hoodster777

Jeffrey Campbell Helena sandals, they were $23 at the Olive and Bette's moving sale! (the store on Bleecker St is closing)


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^ those are sooo cute *Hoodster777*, and what a great price!!!


----------



## Hoodster777

Thank you!! They were the only pair out (the store was a mess cause everything was 75% off, so people were just throwing stuff all over the place), and they were my size!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Hoodster777 said:


> Jeffrey Campbell Helena sandals, they were $23 at the Olive and Bette's moving sale! (the store on Bleecker St is closing)
> 
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=21000067


I love bows


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent Luella Wedges in black!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Just bought these Charles David ankle booties... sooo excited!! I have been looking for lowcut ankle booties like these for ages.. I want to wear them with my denim shorts


----------



## borbanaicha

Tory Burch Reva flats




it's actually navy blue but my camera can't capture its true color.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Dior Bonnie Wedges


----------



## coutureddd

Joie Sharona


----------



## queenvictoria2

coutureddd said:


> Joie Sharona




Love these! can you tell me how high the heel is?


----------



## coutureddd

queenvictoria2 said:


> Love these! can you tell me how high the heel is?



its pretty high, according to here it says 5.5 inches.


----------



## baglady2006

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Dior Bonnie Wedges


 

I love these, congrats!!!!!


----------



## kett

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Dior Bonnie Wedges



yay you got them! You look amazing, love them with that outfit.


----------



## SoxFan777

those are some hot shoes, coutureddd!


----------



## kathywko

I just bought some BCBG wedges on sale!


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Dada in metallic green... I'm excited to see what I can do with the colour!


----------



## bluetang29

Stuart Weitzman "Wicky" in metallic gold!!

SO IN LOVE WITH THESE SHOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Kirkwood


----------



## Minamiz

Prada Fairies:


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I just bought these Ralph Lauren platforms. I got the black ones a few months ago and loved them so much I had to get the brown ones:


----------



## BattyBugs

I just got those Ralph Lauren platforms in black for myself and my daughter, then tonight, I ordered these.


----------



## Gerry

Minamiz, did you get those adorable fairy shoes on ebay? I would love to find a pair!!


----------



## Minamiz

Hi Gerry yes I did....and what a steal!

I've seen a lot of the high heels but never in my size and then these pop up!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

D&g


----------



## Mia Bella

My Stuart Weitzman Apron platforms just arrived!


----------



## aclineo

I just bought a pair of Donna Karan brown leather pumps!


----------



## kett

Mia those are so cute!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I just bought these, but I might return them. They're fun, but I don' know...

Me Too red cork wedge


----------



## lovely64

lantana19 said:


> LOVE your Vivier's!!! So classic!


 Thank you


----------



## lovely64

Mia Bella said:


> My Stuart Weitzman Apron platforms just arrived!


 Love this look! You have great legs


----------



## erinmiyu

cl adona flats


----------



## kett

LOVE those!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

it'sanaddiction said:


> I just bought these, but I might return them. They're fun, but I don' know...
> 
> Me Too red cork wedge



I like them, very nice shade of red. Reminds of the Vuitton pomme, or the Vuitton rubis line.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

erinmiyu said:


> cl adona flats


Very nice, do you have modeling pics?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

pinkgoldfish said:


> I like them, very nice shade of red. Reminds of the Vuitton pomme, or the Vuitton rubis line.


 
Ahh, yes, wish I had the Vuitton to wear with them


----------



## lorihmatthews

I just snagged these Gucci blue suede flats.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

erinmiyu said:


> cl adona flats


 
Love these erin, would love to see mod pics pls!!!!



lorihmatthews said:


> I just snagged these Gucci blue suede flats.


 
Gorgeous lori, I love the color!!!


----------



## MsFrida

lorihmatthews: Those Gucci flats are LOVELY!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

lorihmatthews said:


> I just snagged these Gucci blue suede flats.


  stunning color!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks, *kett*!
*pinkgoldfish* - not yet, i will post them when i get them!


----------



## baglady2006

Louis Vuitton Cate half wedge boots~


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Givenchy!


----------



## baglady2006

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Givenchy!


 

wowza, those are amazing!


----------



## sharbear508

^^ LOVE those Givenchys!! Amazing.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

baglady2006 said:


> Louis Vuitton Cate half wedge boots~


 
baglady these are GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## baglady2006

ChrisyAM15 said:


> baglady these are GORGEOUS!!!!!


 
Thank you! they are really comfortable too.


----------



## Espinosa

Jeffery Campbell Potion boots!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got these BCBGMaxazria gray flats today.


----------



## lily25

3 basic and inexpensive pairs for everyday use


----------



## Flufff

Love the last pair *lily25*!

Very classic and feminine


----------



## lovebeibei

*it'sanaddiction*, those flats are so cute!


----------



## DirtyDiana

Mia Bella said:


> My Stuart Weitzman Apron platforms just arrived!



I MUST get these!! they look awesome, congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Givenchy!


so pretty!


----------



## Brigitte031

Wow *Mia Bella*, those shoes look amazing!! Might have to snag me a pair, but my legs don't go on for days like yours!


----------



## Flufff

God I love these, wish I could afford them! Maybe one day 



baglady2006 said:


> Louis Vuitton Cate half wedge boots~


----------



## lily25

Flufff said:


> Love the last pair *lily25*!
> 
> Very classic and feminine


Thanks ! I wanted classic, because I realized I only had very fancy shoes and flip flops, nothing in the between (except a few flats).


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Giuseppe Zanotti Wedges =)


----------



## Hoodster777

ZiGiNY studded combat boots


----------



## moogle

Hoodster777 said:


> ZiGiNY studded combat boots




I have the same ones!  Love them!!!!


----------



## taydev

i recently splurged on 4 pairs. the dolce vita boots are still on a pre-order so im still waiting


----------



## taydev

oops, forgot about the gucci's


----------



## Tygriss

*Taydev* - *love* the studded VPs! those are my absolute favoritest of all my heels!

My latest are these black aliza's by Coach. Soo comfortable (they run .5 size big)


----------



## taydev

thanks tygriss. love the coach booties! my studded cl's were hard to find because they were last fall i think. found an authentic pair from a great seller on ebay! took me months to find!


----------



## kett

Louboutin Feticha in barbie pink:


----------



## peppamint

^*kett *OMG OMG OMG....ah-MAZING shade of pink--it literally glows!


----------



## frick&frack

oh holy shoe gods, I love the shape of this heel!!!  the color is amazing!  I wish I could wear this style (especially lady page ).  looking forward to modeling pics in your thread!!!



kett said:


> Louboutin Feticha in barbie pink:


----------



## jsc6

*Kett* that color is amazing! I love the shade of pink .. great buy!


----------



## .pursefiend.

gucci ballerina flats


----------



## kdo

Gorgeous purchases, everyone!  Especially the barbie pink CLs!!


----------



## purpleevny20

Just ordered these Pour la Victoire 'Tula' wedges.
View attachment 1165132


I got these in April and they are one of my favorite shoes
They are so comfortable 
U will love them


----------



## kett

Thanks peppamint, frick&frack, kdo and jsc6 - the color is even more insane in person 

pursfiend - those flats are so cute, I love the trim.


----------



## lantana19

Sandal haul! Bernardo Monty, Matt Bernson Astrix and Nara sandals. All made in either Italy or Brazil!!


----------



## dyyong

bought this for the winter


----------



## bxvixen

I bought these in black for the fall/winter.


----------



## peachygoldfish

went a little crazy at the tory burch outlet:


----------



## Straight-Laced

Guiseppe Zanotti zip and buckles


----------



## peppamint

*Peachy*--I did not know there was a TB *outlet*!!!!! Where!?!? 

*Straight*--those are some FIERCE zanottis! absolutely love them


----------



## mrsallan

Not so new, but I bought during the net-a-porter sale.






and luisaviaroma


----------



## jsc6

i just received my Jessica Simpson Dany platform shoes in the mail today


----------



## LarissaHK

Amaya




...




beverly feldman




and this is my newest pair of shoes. I bought them in japanese shopping mall in HK and I believe the design is very similar to one Sergio Rossi shoes from few season ago.




...


----------



## jen_sparro

^Love those Amaya's! So pretty for summer


----------



## materialgurl

Straight-Laced said:


> Guiseppe Zanotti zip and buckles


 

i love these!!! congrats!


----------



## .pursefiend.

kett said:


> Thanks peppamint, frick&frack, kdo and jsc6 - the color is even more insane in person
> 
> pursfiend - those flats are so cute, I love the trim.


 

Thank you!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Straight-Laced said:


> Guiseppe Zanotti zip and buckles


These are GORGEOUS!!!!
Congrats!!!



mrsallan said:


> Not so new, but I bought during the net-a-porter sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and luisaviaroma


 
Both stunning, the Ferragamo ones look really comfy.



jsc6 said:


> i just received my Jessica Simpson Dany platform shoes in the mail today


Love these, very very SEXY!!!!!




LarissaHK said:


> Amaya
> and this is my newest pair of shoes. I bought them in japanese shopping mall in HK and I believe the design is very similar to one Sergio Rossi shoes from few season ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
These are HOT..look stunning on you!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

nice shoe haul 

I adore the beverly feldman's & the pair you're modeling!  I remember the SRs you're talking about...I agree they're very close.



LarissaHK said:


> Amaya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beverly feldman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my newest pair of shoes. I bought them in japanese shopping mall in HK and I believe the design is very similar to one Sergio Rossi shoes from few season ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peachygoldfish

peppamint-i went to the one in southern cali-camarillo outlets


----------



## roxys

larissahk those shoes are stunning!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LarissaHK said:


> Amaya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beverly feldman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my newest pair of shoes. I bought them in japanese shopping mall in HK and I believe the design is very similar to one Sergio Rossi shoes from few season ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



STUNNING!!




peachygoldfish said:


> went a little crazy at the tory burch outlet:



I love all your Revas! I didn't know that TB had an outlet. I need to see if there is one near me!



Here is my latest shoe purchase, Christian Dior boots. I borrowed this photo from an ebay auction (not mine). Mine are identical except they are gray.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu Sparrow Print Pumps


----------



## taydev

love the shoes AND outfit, crazybeautifulU!


----------



## Straight-Laced

*peppamint, materialgurl, ChrisyAM15* thank you!!!  
I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## Mia Bella

DirtyDiana said:


> I MUST get these!! they look awesome, congrats!



Do! They're awesome and so comfy! And thank you! 



Brigitte031 said:


> Wow *Mia Bella*, those shoes look amazing!! Might have to snag me a pair, but my legs don't go on for days like yours!



Thanks you Brigitte!  Your legs will look a mile long in these shoes...the heel is nice and tall but the shoes are very comfy. I love them!


----------



## LarissaHK

*HermesNewbie* beautiful Dior boots, love the design

*jen_soprano, ChrisyAM15, frick&frack, roxys, HermesNewbie*:thank you


----------



## Lieu

Prada Platform Pumps- Cammeo--I found these beauties at Saks Fifth Avenue and lovely SA- Helga at SCP located the last pair of 35.5 in the US for me!! I am sooooo lucky!!!

CL Moulage Cramberry Patent booties-- I found these babies at Neiman Marcus on the sales rack all alone & grabbed them without hesitation. I haven't worn either cause I'm preggers and hubby is afraid I might fall.  Honestly, I know I can work it out and walk in them easily, but I don't want to worry DH


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LarissaHK said:


> *HermesNewbie* beautiful Dior boots, love the design



Thank you! Hopefully the rubber soles will keep me from falling flat on my face when I wear them!


----------



## loves

simple black tributes, i love these, i can stand all day in them


----------



## frick&frack

Lieu said:


> Prada Platform Pumps- Cammeo--I found these beauties at Saks Fifth Avenue and lovely SA- Helga at SCP located the last pair of 35.5 in the US for me!! I am sooooo lucky!!!
> 
> CL Moulage Cramberry Patent booties-- I found these babies at Neiman Marcus on the sales rack all alone & grabbed them without hesitation. I haven't worn either cause I'm preggers and hubby is afraid I might fall. Honestly, I know I can work it out and walk in them easily, but I don't want to worry DH


^congratulations on your great finds!  they're both fabulous!!!




loves said:


> simple black tributes, i love these, i can stand all day in them


^I agree...so comfy!


----------



## baglady2006

Lieu said:


> Prada Platform Pumps- Cammeo--I found these beauties at Saks Fifth Avenue and lovely SA- Helga at SCP located the last pair of 35.5 in the US for me!! I am sooooo lucky!!!
> 
> CL Moulage Cramberry Patent booties-- I found these babies at Neiman Marcus on the sales rack all alone & grabbed them without hesitation. I haven't worn either cause I'm preggers and hubby is afraid I might fall. Honestly, I know I can work it out and walk in them easily, but I don't want to worry DH


 

omg, love these!!!!


----------



## baglady2006

kett said:


> Louboutin Feticha in barbie pink:


 
amazing!!! I adore these, congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Sator

Red Blahnik Mary Janes:


----------



## mrsallan

ChrisyAM15 said:


> These are GORGEOUS!!!!
> Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Both stunning, the Ferragamo ones look really comfy.
> 
> 
> Love these, very very SEXY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are HOT..look stunning on you!!!!



ChrisyAM15, thanks, we Aussie love our thongs. Very comfortable for the coming summer.


----------



## queenvictoria2

Bought these boots from Sak's today  they are much cuter IRL and super comfy!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=282574492709214&bmUID=iGTQ8tw


also bought my first pair of YSL Tribute Sandals - Black low heeled version, same as loves^^^


----------



## SassySarah

LV flats in Amarante






Vera Wang Lavender flats


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu Daisy Satin Clogs!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

SassySarah said:


> LV flats in Amarante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vera Wang Lavender flats



Love it, especially the LV flats


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Sator said:


> Red Blahnik Mary Janes:



Yumm!!


----------



## BattyBugs

All lovely!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

SassySarah said:


> LV flats in Amarante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these..Congrats!!!!


----------



## baglady2006

SassySarah said:


> LV flats in Amarante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vera Wang Lavender flats


 

I love all your new shoes, I've been on a flat streak lately! especially love the LV flats, I have them in Rogue Fauviste, they are my most comfortable shoes ever.


----------



## sharbear508

Bought these Burberry riding boots from Fall 2008 at the Burberry outlet for 60% off. Love them!! So ready for Fall now.


----------



## SassySarah

baglady2006 said:


> I love all your new shoes, I've been on a flat streak lately! especially love the LV flats, I have them in Rogue Fauviste, they are my most comfortable shoes ever.



Thanks everyone!
*baglady *- I first got my true size in premium designer like Louboutin sizing, and they were too big, had to exchange for my real size.  I am 8.5 US usually 39 Louboutin, had to get 8.5 in LV.  They're SO comfy, unbelievable!


----------



## lantana19

Another sandal haul. I'm all set for next summer!

Bernardo Medieval, Bernardo Must and Jack Rogers Navajo.


----------



## purseinsanity

Congrats everyone!


----------



## purseinsanity

Mia Bella said:


> My Stuart Weitzman Apron platforms just arrived!



Ok, heck with the shoes!  Can I have your legs?!!?


----------



## fashionista's

My very first pair of Bottega heels.


----------



## katdhoneybee

purseinsanity said:


> Ok, heck with the shoes!  Can I have your legs?!!?




:lolots: Ditto!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Giuseppe Zanotti Sculpted Leopard Platform Wedges


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Loving all the new shoes everyone!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Burberry Prorsum shearling aviator boots


----------



## Straight-Laced

*CrazyBeautiful* those Zanotti's look awesomely high!!   They're cute though


----------



## Sator




----------



## kett

Straight-laced I am so jealous! Those boots are insane! Congrats.

Gorgeous Manolo's sator


----------



## Ilgin

Gee, these BP shearling boots are my favorites for this fall! So happy you got them *Straight-Laced*!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti Sculpted Leopard Platform Wedges


 

I almost ordered a cheaper version of these last week! They look great on!


----------



## purse collector

Wow crazybeautiful your GZ are hot!!!  I would like to see a family pic of your shoes...you have a great collection.  I would love to raid your shoe closet .


----------



## Mia Bella

Here are my new Oasis Wedges from ASOS (on sale!!!!) Very comfy and very cute!



















purseinsanity said:


> Ok, heck with the shoes!  Can I have your legs?!!?





katdhoneybee said:


> :lolots: Ditto!



:lolots:

Thanks ladies! Lemme tell ya, these twigs gave me problems growing up as a skinny, awkward nerd...they almost looked like they could break!


----------



## Brigitte031

Mia Bella, you have such a wonderful taste in shoes!! I love them. (: From the images on ASOS I wouldn't have thought they'd look that pretty.

Sator, gorgeous colorrrr. And I love the strap right at the ankle.


----------



## Mia Bella

Brigitte031 said:


> Mia Bella, you have such a wonderful taste in shoes!! I love them. (: *From the images on ASOS I wouldn't have thought they'd look that pretty.*



Thank you *Brigitte*, you're so sweet!  Another PFer bought these and when I saw her modeling pictures I had to have these shoes! When I went to ASOS I completely overlooked them because they looked so different!! They look much better on than in their website pictures. Funny!


----------



## brigadeiro

Dries Van Noten wedges -  the embroidery!


----------



## Straight-Laced

*kett, Ilgin* - thank you!!! 

I hope you can find yourself a pair *Ilgin*  - they'd make a nice addition to your shoe thread!


----------



## frick&frack

absolutely stunning...spectacular!!! 



brigadeiro said:


> Dries Van Noten wedges -  the embroidery!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Gucci Venus Platforms!


----------



## yajaira

Straight-Laced said:


> Burberry Prorsum shearling aviator boots



They are so cute!


----------



## sharbear508

*Straight-Laced* - Those Burberry boots are BEYOND. I've been coveting them from afar ever since the runway show. They're TDF! Lucky you!


----------



## kdo

*mia bella - * love those wedges on you!  You enabled me to get the SW Aprons and I love them.

*brigadeiro -* I love your style...those DVN wedges are sooo pretty!

*CrazyBeautiful -* love those caged platforms -- hot!


----------



## Mia Bella

kdo said:


> *mia bella - * love those wedges on you!  You enabled me to get the SW Aprons and I love them.



Thank you and that's fantastic!  I'm so glad you love them.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Straight-Laced said:


> Burberry Prorsum shearling aviator boots


 
OMG!!!! I Love Love these!!!!
I want them too!!!

Congrats Straight-Laced!!!


----------



## Spendaholic

These are my New Blue Patent Mini Wedge Shoes 
I cant wear them until i get my Heel Grips from Amazon :cry:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

nice i love the color!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Spendaholic said:


> These are my New Blue Patent Mini Wedge Shoes
> I cant wear them until i get my Heel Grips from Amazon :cry:



Very cute!


----------



## Ilgin

Super cute wedges *Spendaholic*-love the navy patent.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Givenchy Lace Up Wedges


----------



## Bevyofpurses

omg i totally adore your lace up wedges, my oh my, where did u find this beauty?


----------



## Bevyofpurses

via spiga


----------



## Spendaholic

~Fabulousity~ said:


> nice i love the color!


 


pinkgoldfish said:


> Very cute!


 


Ilgin said:


> Super cute wedges *Spendaholic*-love the navy patent.


 
*Fabulousity* & *pinkgoldfish* & *Ilgin* - thank you, im loving the navy colour they are comfy but i need heel grips :cry:


----------



## samhainophobia

Alaia zip detail ankle boots -- http://www.polyvore.com/azzedine_alaia_leather_ankle_boots/thing?id=10494148

I've been pining after them for AGES and they finally popped up on Yoox.  Yay!


----------



## omgblonde

Quick on the go pic! They are these boots from Office! I actually paid £13.50 for them.. down from £100. Such a bargain!


----------



## IrisCole

Jeffrey Campbell Pixie Fur Wedges in Leopard - still trying to decide if these ones are keepers or not though.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi!


----------



## Mia Bella

I just got my new shoes today and I am DYING over them. They are amazing.  

Matiko "Kiki" black suede wedges
http://shop.moxsie.com/kiki-black-suede.html
There's a 25% off code too. PM if you want it!

















They fit absolutely true to size-I wear an 8.5 and they are perfection.  They're beautifully made, comfortable, light and easy to walk in. I think I may have found *the* perfect black shoe!


----------



## rdgldy

So many gorgeous new pairs of shoes!!!  Thanks for the eye candy, ladies!!


----------



## mrsallan

Mia Bella said:


> I just got my new shoes today and I am DYING over them. They are amazing.
> 
> Matiko "Kiki" black suede wedges
> http://shop.moxsie.com/kiki-black-suede.html
> There's a 25% off code too. PM if you want it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit absolutely true to size-I wear an 8.5 and they are perfection.  They're beautifully made, comfortable, light and easy to walk in. I think I may have found *the* perfect black shoe!



gorgeous!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

IrisCole said:


> Jeffrey Campbell Pixie Fur Wedges in Leopard - still trying to decide if these ones are keepers or not though.


 

Iris, keep them..these are amazing!!!



Mia Bella said:


> I just got my new shoes today and I am DYING over them. They are amazing.
> 
> Matiko "Kiki" black suede wedges
> http://shop.moxsie.com/kiki-black-suede.html
> There's a 25% off code too. PM if you want it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit absolutely true to size-I wear an 8.5 and they are perfection.  They're beautifully made, comfortable, light and easy to walk in. I think I may have found *the* perfect black shoe!


 
Look stunning on you..Congrats!!!


----------



## Flip88

Iris - they are gorgeous


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Valentino bow-embellished lace leather pumps


----------



## bnjj

I've had these for about a month or so now but have not been able to wear them since breaking 2 toes shortly thereafter.  Absolutely cannot wait to be able to wear shoes again.

Coach Teagans:


----------



## frick&frack

these are some of my HG shoes!!! 



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Valentino bow-embellished lace leather pumps


----------



## lilflobowl

I LOVE THESE!!! 



brigadeiro said:


> Dries Van Noten wedges -  the embroidery!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

frick&frack said:


> these are some of my HG shoes!!!



Um, sorry, new on tpf. What's HG?


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Love it, *mia bella*!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Valentino bow-embellished lace leather pumps


  so elegant!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

"put on my blue suede shoes"

Halston suede and python sandals


----------



## AspenMai

I love it !! i have these in black - they are sooooo comfy
I love the blue - they are awesome


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Thanks AspenMai. Black would be awesome too! I'm having a hard time thinking of what to wear these


----------



## Spendaholic

*My New To Me Tan Leather Ankle Boots.*
I Got Carried Away With Taking Pictures.









*WITHOUT FLASH*




*WITH FLASH*

















*Now i just need to get my broken leg fixed and then i can wear them.*


----------



## frick&frack

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Um, sorry, new on tpf. What's HG?


 
HG = holy grail

they're a pair of shoes that I want very much right now


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

hahah I see! you should definitely get them.  They're sooooo pretty.  They also come in a kitten heel if you prefer lower heels, and there's another peep toed platform version without the bow.  It's more comfortable than the bowed version, but I really really wanted the bows


----------



## klj

Mia Bella said:


> I just got my new shoes today and I am DYING over them. They are amazing.
> 
> Matiko "Kiki" black suede wedges
> http://shop.moxsie.com/kiki-black-suede.html
> There's a 25% off code too. PM if you want it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit absolutely true to size-I wear an 8.5 and they are perfection.  They're beautifully made, comfortable, light and easy to walk in. I think I may have found *the* perfect black shoe!



THESE are gorgeous, *Mia*!!


----------



## frick&frack

IcookIeatIshop said:


> hahah I see! you should definitely get them. They're sooooo pretty. They also come in a kitten heel if you prefer lower heels, and there's another peep toed platform version without the bow. It's more comfortable than the bowed version, but I really really wanted the bows


 
I want the bows with high heels...just like yours!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I've bought way too many shoes lately but these 2 are my favourite 

Gucci satin corset shoes with bamboo heel (my holiest of holy grails!).











And my purple satin Manolos


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

oooooh those manolos are tdf!!! purple is my favorite color


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I've bought way too many shoes lately but these 2 are my favourite
> 
> Gucci satin corset shoes with bamboo heel (my holiest of holy grails!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my purple satin Manolos


 
Both are gorgeous *Brasilian_Babe!!*
Congrats!!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I've bought way too many shoes lately but these 2 are my favourite
> 
> Gucci satin corset shoes with bamboo heel (my holiest of holy grails!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my purple satin Manolos



I wasn't fully recovered from the first pair when the second pair came on my screen : Sooo beatifull!


----------



## CivicGirl

Nine west wedges!


----------



## Chineka

Croc Lydia's~I needed this color shoe for the fall and they are so comfortable


----------



## haygirlhay

CivicGirl said:


> Nine west wedges!



Love those!!! Are they comfy to walk around in all day?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Congrats on bringing home your fabulous holiest of HGs *Brasilian_Babe*!!!
LOVE LOVE LOVE the corset heels in black


----------



## .pursefiend.

Mia Bella said:


> I just got my new shoes today and I am DYING over them. They are amazing.
> 
> Matiko "Kiki" black suede wedges
> http://shop.moxsie.com/kiki-black-suede.html
> There's a 25% off code too. PM if you want it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit absolutely true to size-I wear an 8.5 and they are perfection.  They're beautifully made, comfortable, light and easy to walk in. I think I may have found *the* perfect black shoe!


 
i absolutely love these


----------



## jen_sparro

Metallic Green YSL Dada (my sister has named them 'Grandma Shoes')


----------



## cheyqua

*jen_sparro* lovely YSL! very very beautiful


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jen_sparro said:


> Metallic Green YSL Dada (my sister has named them 'Grandma Shoes')


 
'Gradma shoes'? No way these are stunning!!
Congrats..love the colour!!


----------



## CivicGirl

haygirlhay said:


> Love those!!! Are they comfy to walk around in all day?



I've only had a chance to walk around in them around the house. But I had no problems in the few hours that I wore them!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Chineka said:


> Croc Lydia's~I needed this color shoe for the fall and they are so comfortable



Hm, I hate the brand but these are actually very cute and practical!


----------



## Clementine37

I adore shoes and have bought many a pair recently, but these little babies are my fave for a long time.  They are Tabitha Simmons and so yummy.  Dare I say it, I'm getting a wee bit bored of the great CL...


----------



## frick&frack

I have these in the bronze leather/rope heel (thin heel) version.  definitely not grannie shoes.  love the heel on yours! 



jen_sparro said:


> Metallic Green YSL Dada (my sister has named them 'Grandma Shoes')


----------



## NoraV

Lanvin chain flats!


----------



## Nadjuska

New pura lopez black peep toe.


----------



## NoraV

CivicGirl said:


> Nine west wedges!



Do you know the style name, and do you know if they come in black? There is a pair by Lanvin that is identical but I'm having trouble finding my size.


----------



## NYCBelle

i love these!! are they comfy?? nine west usually  wreaks havoc on my feet =/




CivicGirl said:


> Nine west wedges!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

A gorgeous pair of Frye boots. I'll have to see if I can get them stretched a bit though.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

NoraV, those flats are cuuuute!


----------



## sneezz

Love those nine west wedges civicgirl!

NoraV, did you get those Lanvin for a great price?  They're on my wishlist but I am on a ban.   If they should pop up on barney's.com in my size..I'll snatch em up!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Just got these Nine West Desert Boots


----------



## sharbear508

Clementine37 said:


> I adore shoes and have bought many a pair recently, but these little babies are my fave for a long time. They are Tabitha Simmons and so yummy. Dare I say it, I'm getting a wee bit bored of the great CL...


 





*Clementine37* - These are AMAZING!!! I absolutely love them - great buy!


----------



## CivicGirl

NoraV said:


> Do you know the style name, and do you know if they come in black? There is a pair by Lanvin that is identical but I'm having trouble finding my size.



The style name is Kleoo and I bought them at the outlets. I don't believe they're sold in the regular stores because I can't find it on their site! And yes, they also come in black! When I bought them over the weekend, there were still plenty of sizes left



NYCBelle said:


> i love these!! are they comfy?? nine west usually  wreaks havoc on my feet =/



I think they're comfy, but haven't worn them for extended periods of time yet. Nine West has also been good to me in the past


----------



## haygirlhay

These made up my last few purchases:

UGG Bailey Button Boot in Chestnut







Tory Burch Eddie Flat in Golden





Steve Madden Trinitie in Black Suede





(wore them out to a garden party and got dirt on the heel) ush:

and my favorite last purchase (I've worn almost every other day)...


Tory Burch Reva Tumbled Leather Flat in Navy




Thanks for looking!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Sam Edelman shoes!!! I don't really know what they're called because I found them in a Cognac color at Ross, and managed to hunt down a black pair via eBay.


----------



## JLJRN

Just ordered these ankle boots from Nordys

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3094436?origin=category&resultback=2129


----------



## JLJRN

and got these yesterday....so cute in person! I got them in 'desert'

http://www.endless.com/Dolce-Vita-W...2NWZMHY,B0029XFE6G,B001IH3AZ6,B001J7709M,B002


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Massimo Dutti, low heel pumps


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

D & G Lace up ankle boots


----------



## couturequeen

Cannot wait to wear my new Lanvin wedges!


----------



## CivicGirl

^^ cute! I really like those!


----------



## NoraV

couturequeen said:


> Cannot wait to wear my new Lanvin wedges!



I really want to get these. How do they run?


----------



## kdo

LOVE those Lanvin wedges!


----------



## kett

Love the Lanvin and the D&G!


----------



## P.Y.T.

@haygirlhay -nice haul...


----------



## haygirlhay

Thanks!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Pucci


----------



## kett

I would kill to see your closet, girl - love the Pucci's!


----------



## sneezz

CrazybeautifulU, how do you find the time to wear all your shoes?  Love them!


----------



## DisCo

sharbear508 said:


> *Clementine37* - These are AMAZING!!! I absolutely love them - great buy!



I love these shoes! I have similar ones in black patent


----------



## am2022

August/ SEptember have been bad... sales are eveywhere! 

3 Proenza Schouler, 2 miu mius ( one still at saks), 1 YSL tribtoo

Have to post other pics tom - 1 Christian louboutin, 1 alexander wang, 1 Balenciaga, 1 Celine, 2 Elizabeth and James, 1 jimmy choo jelly, and 2 tory burch...

And now/./// my dream shoe Nicholas Kirkwood for Rodarte... but i don't know yet.


----------



## ReisKitty

Great haul!


----------



## Ilgin

ohhhh *amacasa*, all gorgeous!! The nude PS platforms are insane!


----------



## babyontheway

OMG- all sale shoes?  You are a lucky lady!  I would kill for those miu miu glitter flats!  and those patent tribtoos- gorgeous!  What a haul



amacasa said:


> August/ SEptember have been bad... sales are eveywhere!
> 
> 3 Proenza Schouler, 2 miu mius ( one still at saks), 1 YSL tribtoo
> 
> Have to post other pics tom - 1 Christian louboutin, 1 alexander wang, 1 Balenciaga, 1 Celine, 2 Elizabeth and James, 1 jimmy choo jelly, and 2 tory burch...
> 
> And now/./// my dream shoe Nicholas Kirkwood for Rodarte... but i don't know yet.


----------



## babyontheway

I received a few goodies


----------



## GirlieShoppe

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Pucci


 
 Love those!




amacasa said:


> August/ SEptember have been bad... sales are eveywhere!
> 
> 3 Proenza Schouler, 2 miu mius ( one still at saks), 1 YSL tribtoo
> 
> Have to post other pics tom - 1 Christian louboutin, 1 alexander wang, 1 Balenciaga, 1 Celine, 2 Elizabeth and James, 1 jimmy choo jelly, and 2 tory burch...
> 
> And now/./// my dream shoe Nicholas Kirkwood for Rodarte... but i don't know yet.



Amazing haul! Everything is gorgeous!




babyontheway said:


> I received a few goodies



Nice!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

My latest shoe purchase is a pair of Lanvin ballerina flats. I found them at Neiman Marcus Last Call for under $150! 

My pair is identical to the ones below but they are blue/black. The photo is borrowed from an ebay listing (not my auction).


----------



## Louis&Mark

Ferragamo Flo Vara Wedges





Ferragamo Fiberia Peeptoe Pumps


----------



## Louis&Mark

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Pucci


 
gorgeous!  




amacasa said:


> August/ SEptember have been bad... sales are eveywhere!
> 
> 3 Proenza Schouler, 2 miu mius ( one still at saks), 1 YSL tribtoo
> 
> Have to post other pics tom - 1 Christian louboutin, 1 alexander wang, 1 Balenciaga, 1 Celine, 2 Elizabeth and James, 1 jimmy choo jelly, and 2 tory burch...
> 
> And now/./// my dream shoe Nicholas Kirkwood for Rodarte... but i don't know yet.


 
what an awesome haul 



babyontheway said:


> I received a few goodies


 
gorgeous pair.  congrats!!  




HermesNewbie said:


> My latest shoe purchase is a pair of Lanvin ballerina flats. I found them at Neiman Marcus Last Call for under $150!
> 
> My pair is identical to the ones below but they are blue/black. The photo is borrowed from an ebay listing (not my auction).


 
what a great deal.  i never see anything i like at NMLC.  i must go more often


----------



## am2022

Louis, Hermes N., baby ontheway, Amy, Ilgin, thanks guys for the sweet comments...

Ilgin, thanks for loving the PS nude platforms!!!  they're special!

Louis loving those ferragamos... they look so lady like

Hermes - can't beat lanvin flats.. they are a staple!!!

Baby on the way...  love love those.. theyre lower heeled right?  need one of those... mine are too high.. DH didn't like that i was taller than him..


----------



## fleurfleur

My first designer shoe purchase!
Balenciaga Button Ballet Flat in Lavender =)


----------



## fleurfleur

My First designer shoe purchase!
Balenciaga Flats in Lavender colour ... the lambskin is so soft and comfy


----------



## am2022

So cute!!! ENjoy!



fleurfleur said:


> My First designer shoe purchase!
> Balenciaga Flats in Lavender colour ... the lambskin is so soft and comfy


----------



## kett

So cute fleurfleur! Those will be great for years to come.


----------



## babyontheway

Too funny- my DH is a little insecure when I wear heels too- that is why I go with the shorter heels 


amacasa said:


> Louis, Hermes N., baby ontheway, Amy, Ilgin, thanks guys for the sweet comments...
> 
> Ilgin, thanks for loving the PS nude platforms!!! they're special!
> 
> Louis loving those ferragamos... they look so lady like
> 
> Hermes - can't beat lanvin flats.. they are a staple!!!
> 
> Baby on the way... love love those.. theyre lower heeled right? need one of those... mine are too high.. *DH didn't like that i was taller than him*..


 
Great find!  I have the same ones.  I love lanvin flats!!


HermesNewbie said:


> My latest shoe purchase is a pair of Lanvin ballerina flats. I found them at Neiman Marcus Last Call for under $150!
> 
> My pair is identical to the ones below but they are blue/black. The photo is borrowed from an ebay listing (not my auction).


 
SF shoes rock- wear them in good health!!


Louis&Mark said:


> Ferragamo Flo Vara Wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Fiberia Peeptoe Pumps


----------



## babyontheway

*Hermes Newbie, Louis&Mark, amacasa* Thanks lovies  I am trying to be good and save for the next sale season


----------



## aclineo

proenza schouler knee high boots ( http://designer-handbags-planet.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/75.jpg )


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
LOVE them *aclineo*!!!

I have them in the ankle boot style.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

fleurfleur said:


> My first designer shoe purchase!
> Balenciaga Button Ballet Flat in Lavender =)



Congrats -- enjoy!


----------



## bnjj

New pair of Prada pumps for me.

Also my Coach Teagan's that I thought I posted previously but don't seem to see in the thread.


----------



## Louis&Mark

*amacasa, babyontheway *... thank you!!  

*bnjj*... love them both!


----------



## Ilgin

M by MJ flats-bring a big smile to my face


----------



## am2022

it is making me smile too... see


Ilgin said:


> M by MJ flats-bring a big smile to my face


----------



## kett

So classic bnjj!

Those are way cute Ilgin!


----------



## Louis&Mark

Ilgin said:


> M by MJ flats-bring a big smile to my face


 
this is too cute!


----------



## b00mbaka

Does anyone knoe how Marni sandals run compared to other designers? I would like to order 3 different styles and usually I would order 8, 8 1/2, and 9 and return the pairs that don't fit but ordering 9 pairs would be too pricey right now ush:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi!


----------



## mrsallan

Ilgin said:


> M by MJ flats-bring a big smile to my face




fun fun fun


----------



## kett

Ugh, love the Cinderella's crazy!

CL Brigitte:






CL Ronette:






Burberry Prorsum Aviator ankle boot:


----------



## Louis&Mark

^^^ love them all!


----------



## frick&frack

b00mbaka said:


> Does anyone knoe how Marni sandals run compared to other designers? I would like to order 3 different styles and usually I would order 8, 8 1/2, and 9 and return the pairs that don't fit but ordering 9 pairs would be too pricey right now ush:


 
I only have 1 pair of marni espadrille flats.  they were TTS for me.


----------



## frick&frack

nice haul!!! 



kett said:


> Ugh, love the Cinderella's crazy!
> 
> CL Brigitte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL Ronette:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Prorsum Aviator ankle boot:


----------



## fleurfleur

Sadly ladies ... i tried walking in the Balenciaga Ballet flats and had blisters at the back! 
=( Shld i endure to break it in?
I tried it at the shop and it was sooo comfy plus the SA advised me to go 1/2 size smaller as it will stretch ...


----------



## b00mbaka

frick&frack said:


> I only have 1 pair of marni espadrille flats. they were TTS for me.


 
You are SERIOUSLY the best


----------



## b00mbaka

Louis&Mark said:


> ^^^ love them all!


 
^I'm with her


----------



## frick&frack

fleurfleur said:


> Sadly ladies ... i tried walking in the Balenciaga Ballet flats and had blisters at the back!
> =( Shld i endure to break it in?
> I tried it at the shop and it was sooo comfy plus the SA advised me to go 1/2 size smaller as it will stretch ...


^have you tried rubbing deorant or anti-blister stuff on your heels?  that's supposed to work very well (I rarely wear shoes with backs, except my running shoes, so I haven't used either yet).




b00mbaka said:


> You are SERIOUSLY the best


^ hope you get some lovely shoes!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Kett - Loving all your new shoes, esp. the Burberry shearling ankle boots! LUCKY! xx


Givenchy cowboy!


----------



## Straight-Laced

fleurfleur said:


> Sadly ladies ... i tried walking in the Balenciaga Ballet flats and had blisters at the back!
> =( Shld i endure to break it in?
> I tried it at the shop and it was sooo comfy plus the SA advised me to go 1/2 size smaller as it will stretch ...





I have the same Balenciaga ballet flats and they're notorious for getting too soft and loose at the heel after wear because the leather is very thin and there's no elastic to keep them on the foot.
So your SA gave you the right advice re these shoes. . . it's up to you to decide whether you can bear to wear them in or not.
I have them in my regular size BTW and I wish I'd known to go down.


----------



## fleurfleur

Hi Straight-Laced ... thanks for sharing 
This is my 3rd day wearing my flats to work and i even bought the Scholl Blister Plaster which i attach a pix for other ladies who might have such problems.
It actually helped to cushion against the existing blisters i have and i can slowly feel the shoes breaking in.

BTW Straight lace ... what other comfy flats do you have to recommend that will not be too looose after a long run like the Balenciaga?

I saw the MIU MIU mary jane satin ones which are lovely just not sure if they would be comfy or not! 





Straight-Laced said:


> I have the same Balenciaga ballet flats and they're notorious for getting too soft and loose at the heel after wear because the leather is very thin and there's no elastic to keep them on the foot.
> So your SA gave you the right advice re these shoes. . . it's up to you to decide whether you can bear to wear them in or not.
> I have them in my regular size BTW and I wish I'd known to go down.


----------



## fleurfleur

FONT="Century Gothic"][/FONT]
Assuming if the Balenciaga gets too loose ... will it render not wearable like before and end up like flip flops?
Won't it be a waste too?


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
*fleurfleur* I would recommend you try a pair of Chloe leather ballerina flats.  
Choose one of the styles without elastic in the heel as comfort has to be a priority


----------



## Ilgin

kett said:


> Ugh, love the Cinderella's crazy!
> 
> CL Brigitte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL Ronette:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Prorsum Aviator ankle boot:


----------



## NoraV

fleurfleur said:


> Hi Straight-Laced ... thanks for sharing
> This is my 3rd day wearing my flats to work and i even bought the Scholl Blister Plaster which i attach a pix for other ladies who might have such problems.
> It actually helped to cushion against the existing blisters i have and i can slowly feel the shoes breaking in.
> 
> BTW Straight lace ... what other comfy flats do you have to recommend that will not be too looose after a long run like the Balenciaga?
> 
> I saw the MIU MIU mary jane satin ones which are lovely just not sure if they would be comfy or not!



I LOVE Lanvin flats! They have elastic but they are very comfortable.


----------



## kett

Thanks everyone!


----------



## WehoGemini

Jean Michele Cazabat "Coralee" flats in zebra print pony hair


----------



## WehoGemini

*Fiorentini & Baker cuffed boots (can be over-the-knee). Going to live in these
*Sergio Rossi Cachet platform peeptoe slingbacks (in black). I don't know what I was thinking, these are seriously sexy on, but not so sexy when I'm walking like a tranny and have to balance on my husband


----------



## kett

Weho - great haul. I love the Sergio Rossi's - I am sure you will get the hang of them!


----------



## WehoGemini

I dont know Kett, they are pretty tricky! Seemlingly easier after a cocktail though!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Alaia spotted calf hair flats


----------



## Straight-Laced

All fab *WehoGemini*!!!  The cuffed F&B's are especially


----------



## WehoGemini

Straight-Laced said:


> All fab *WehoGemini*!!! The cuffed F&B's are especially


 
F&B's are total sh*t-kickers and get better with age.
LOVE your Alaia's!!!!


----------



## jellybebe

I ordered the Jeffrey Campbell 99 Fur in cheetah, as I was looking for a fun wedge bootie for in-between weather. I hope they aren't too crazy and are easy to walk in! 
http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=JCAM-WZ121&c=Sep+23&n=n


----------



## frick&frack

WehoGemini said:


> *Fiorentini & Baker cuffed boots (can be over-the-knee). Going to live in these
> *Sergio Rossi Cachet platform peeptoe slingbacks (in black). I don't know what I was thinking, these are *seriously sexy on, but not so sexy when I'm walking like a tranny and have to balance on my husband*


^ hahaha...love the way you said that!  actually, my SO loves it when I have to balance on him.  they're hot shoes...just keep practicing.




kett said:


> Weho - great haul. I love the Sergio Rossi's - I am sure you will get the hang of them!


^agreed!


----------



## Ilgin

Straight-Laced said:


> Alaia spotted calf hair flats


 
Beautiful!!


----------



## CMM

Just got my wedding shoes on Sunday. Jimmy Choo!


----------



## Ilgin

lovin' your Choos *CMM*, Happy Wedding!!


----------



## kett

oooooh pretty! Congrats and congrats!


----------



## CivicGirl

*CMM* - Gorgeous and congrats!


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
Stunning *CMM*!!  Perfect wedding shoes - congrats! 

Thanks for the kind words *Ilgin* and *WehoGemini* - they look so cute worn with black tights


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> I ordered the Jeffrey Campbell 99 Fur in cheetah, as I was looking for a fun wedge bootie for in-between weather. I hope they aren't too crazy and are easy to walk in!
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=JCAM-WZ121&c=Sep+23&n=n




Missed these *jellybebe* - they're adorable!!!


----------



## Raffaluv

Crazy - I LOVE the Givenchy Cowboys & the Fendi's are just sooo beautiful!! 

Ilgin - I love the MJ flats! Soo cute & fun!! 

Kett - Love all your new purchases, the CL's are TDF & especially adore the Burberry Prorsum boots! Soo gorgeous, I love everything about them! 

WeHoGemini - Great F&B classic & the Rossi's are gorgeous, you'll be struttin' before you know it! The "Coralee" flats are amazing, LOVE the colors! Great purchases! 

jellybebe - The wedge booties are so cute & they look comfy! Perfect, I love them!! 

CMM - Beautiful wedding shoes!! Adore the style & the sparkle! Congratulations!!! 

Straight-Laced - I just LOVE your new Alaia pony hair flats!!  
Soo happy to see them, I WISH I could get every shoe from this fall!!  

Perfect Alaia timing for my post, these came yesterday & I'm in love - Sorry for the blurry phone pic & I love NY socks!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

I just got those Alaias in black! Love them. 

Here are my Fendi tulle cutout heels.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I love _everything_ about your new Alaia's *Raffaluv*!!! 
Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## purseinsanity

Here's mine!   

Christian Louboutin Patent Nude Very Prives:


----------



## purseinsanity

Black Pigalle Studded Flats:


----------



## purseinsanity

Which I loved so much I had to get them in red also!!


----------



## mocha_matcha

2nd and final warning.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Straight-Laced said:


> Alaia spotted calf hair flats



Cute!!


----------



## finzup

Got these Gee WaWa boots in black.. the leather is divine and they are really comfy!
The model is "Chance"


----------



## jellybebe

purseinsanity said:


> Black Pigalle Studded Flats:



So hot! I have to find these online!


----------



## Ilgin

*Raffaluv:* These Alaia boots ROCK!! So cool! Congratulations!!
*purseinsanity:* love all your new CL additions, crazy for the studded pigalle flats!


----------



## WehoGemini

purseinsanity said:


> Black Pigalle Studded Flats:


 Holy S!!!! These are sick! LOVE!


----------



## purseinsanity

finzup said:


> Got these Gee WaWa boots in black.. the leather is divine and they are really comfy!
> The model is "Chance"



   LOVE these!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

jellybebe said:


> So hot! I have to find these online!



Here you go!!  

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/flats/pigalle-flat-spikes.html


----------



## Sternchen

Timberland Bethel Ankle Boot. I LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu wedges


----------



## erinmiyu

these are so OTT, but i'd admired these ages ago and started searching for them recently. (terry de havilland)


----------



## Straight-Laced

purseinsanity said:


> Which I loved so much I had to get them in red also!!




These are fabulous!!!    I want


----------



## purseinsanity

Ilgin said:


> *Raffaluv:* These Alaia boots ROCK!! So cool! Congratulations!!
> *purseinsanity:* love all your new CL additions, crazy for the studded pigalle flats!



Thanks *Ilgin*!  They're surprisingly really comfortable!  Highly recommend them.


----------



## purseinsanity

WehoGemini said:


> Holy S!!!! These are sick! LOVE!



:kiss:  Many thanks *WehoGemini*!


----------



## purseinsanity

*CrazyBeautifulU*, love the shoes and the jumper!  Is it Missoni?


----------



## purseinsanity

erinmiyu said:


> these are so OTT, but i'd admired these ages ago and started searching for them recently. (terry de havilland)



So cool!  Very architectural.  Modeling pics!?


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *purse*! i will post the mod pics when the shoes come (from england, so it may be awhile)


----------



## kett

Raffaluv - LOVE the Alaias! They are so amazing.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

purseinsanity - Thank you, yes the playsuit is Missoni! I love it. x


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jil Sander


----------



## JetSetGo!

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Jil Sander



Those are insane! I looooove them! I ogled them for so long and finally got them out of my head. Now, they're back!!! Hahaha!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Raffaluv said:


> Perfect Alaia timing for my post, these came yesterday & I'm in love - Sorry for the blurry phone pic & I love NY socks!




I am LOVING these!!!


----------



## am2022

Oh woow .. these are insane? WHere ? When and how much?

Thanks!



purseinsanity said:


> Which I loved so much I had to get them in red also!!


----------



## Hoodster777

My new J. Crew boots, $105 each! I got them in brown, and also in black at the sample sale today in NYC. I am so happy, I've been looking for leather knee-high boots forever!! And they're very soft, so the cobbler can easily stretch them a little more


----------



## finzup

Just received these.. 

Sam Edelman - Kinley


----------



## kett

So cute Finzup!


----------



## PriscillaW

Finsk Project 2 shoes


----------



## kett

Those are so cool - you have such funky (in an awesome way) shoes!


----------



## PriscillaW

kett said:


> Those are so cool - you have such funky (in an awesome way) shoes!



Thanks again  I love your shoes too! I always look to see what's new in your shoe closet


----------



## kdo

Wow, those are funky, architectural!  How are they like when worn?  What type of outfits are you planning to wear with them?



PriscillaW said:


> Finsk Project 2 shoes


----------



## PriscillaW

kdo said:


> Wow, those are funky, architectural!  How are they like when worn?  What type of outfits are you planning to wear with them?



I think I could wear them just with some skinny jeans and a plain top. I think that would work out perfectly. Also I could pair them with some opaque tights and a skirt. I am definitely wearing them real soon out


----------



## erinmiyu

would love to see mod pictures of those, *priscilla*!

two pairs, one vintage(ish) and one new!


----------



## PriscillaW

erinmiyu- you will soon  I love you LOVE Louboutins


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

PriscillaW said:


> Finsk Project 2 shoes



Wow these look awesome!  Are they comfortable to walk in?


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Missoni platform pumps.  Had them for a while now and they're super comfy.  I had to ballroom dance unexpectedly while wearing them and they passed the test with flying colors.


----------



## PriscillaW

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Wow these look awesome!  Are they comfortable to walk in?



Thank you. They are moderately comfortable


----------



## Straight-Laced

celine


----------



## purseinsanity

amacasa said:


> Oh woow .. these are insane? WHere ? When and how much?
> 
> Thanks!



Here you go!   

$995 at http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/flats/pigalle-flat-spikes-14135.html


----------



## purseinsanity

*erinmiyu*, those are beautiful!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

My Barbara Bui platform sandal-pumps =)


----------



## madamefifi

I could not resist these Coach clogs:


----------



## witchy_grrl

One day, I will post exactly how many designer/higher end shoes I've bought in the past 6 months due to EBay/consignment, but for now I'll post my fifth-newest and current fave:
Emma Cook for Topshop Frilled Platforms


----------



## Ilgin

Straight-Laced said:


> celine


Those are really amazing! The color is so beautiful, I'd love to see your shoe closet!!



Swe3tGirl said:


> My Barbara Bui platform sandal-pumps =)


love your platforms,  Barbara Bui



witchy_grrl said:


> One day, I will post exactly how many designer/higher end shoes I've bought in the past 6 months due to EBay/consignment, but for now I'll post my fifth-newest and current fave:
> Emma Cook for Topshop Frilled Platforms


So fun!! love the zipper detail!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *priscilla* & *purse*!



witchy_grrl said:


> One day, I will post exactly how many designer/higher end shoes I've bought in the past 6 months due to EBay/consignment, but for now I'll post my fifth-newest and current fave:
> Emma Cook for Topshop Frilled Platforms


oh man, i need these in my life! they are fantastic!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

*llgin*: Thank you! They were extremely difficult to walk in atfirst, but after of prnacing around in them at the shop for half an hour, I was ready to purchase them! They add so much height; I love it!


----------



## witchy_grrl

*llgin* & *erinmiyu*: Thanks, luvs!  I'm just surprised no one mentioned my granny thick tights.


----------



## Elissabeta

One day shopping...


----------



## Straight-Laced

Ilgin said:


> Those are really amazing! The color is so beautiful, I'd love to see your shoe closet!!



Thanks *Ilgin*!!! 
(my shoe closet is chaotic and knows no boundaries )

The colours in the wedge style are all beautiful - I love the emerald green as well.  
They're super comfortable by the way and look cute worn with tights for winter too


----------



## frick&frack

FANTASTIC shoes!!!!!



witchy_grrl said:


> One day, I will post exactly how many designer/higher end shoes I've bought in the past 6 months due to EBay/consignment, but for now I'll post my fifth-newest and current fave:
> Emma Cook for Topshop Frilled Platforms


----------



## am2022

love these!!!



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Jil Sander


----------



## Ilgin

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks *Ilgin*!!!
> (*my shoe closet is chaotic and knows no boundaries* )
> 
> The colours in the wedge style are all beautiful - I love the emerald green as well.
> They're super comfortable by the way and look cute worn with tights for winter too


 
I can imagine ... You have great taste! The green is so delicious too and all the others- thanx for the eye candy! I HAVE TO visit the Celine store in Istanbul on my next trip!!


----------



## KittyKat65

Repetto ankle boots from Saks.  I needed cute, low boots to wear with denim skirts and other casual stuff.


----------



## k*d

Loving the Celine & the Emma Cook for Top Shop!

Got the Burberry aviator boots finally.  I'm still on the fence though.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Wooooo I LOVE those Burberry boots. I'd totally get them if we had cooler weather here


----------



## erinmiyu

*kitty*, i love those repettos!

*kd *- very cool boots!

these both came in the mail! ! both from ebay.

terry de havilland python and suede wedges





tara subkoff for easy spirit nude wedges (though i may dye them black since i have a few pair of nude shoes already)


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

*erinmiyu* I'm in love with the python wedge. So funky!


----------



## erinmiyu

^^thank you!


----------



## jellybebe

k*d said:


> Loving the Celine & the Emma Cook for Top Shop!
> 
> Got the Burberry aviator boots finally.  I'm still on the fence though.



Why are you on the fence? I've admired these all season and would totally get them if I could afford them!


----------



## k*d

jellybebe said:


> Why are you on the fence? I've admired these all season and would totally get them if I could afford them!



I wonder if they're a little too trendy and if they'll look dated very fast, like the Manolo timbs back in the day.  My friend has them and she said, "I wear things because I love them and I don't care if they're dated" but it's amazing how quickly she stopped loving - and wearing - them after one season.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu


----------



## jeninvan

k*d said:


> Loving the Celine & the Emma Cook for Top Shop!
> 
> Got the Burberry aviator boots finally. I'm still on the fence though.


 i'm so obsessed with these boots...congrats on an amazing pair


----------



## meep!

^^ *CrazyBeautifulU*, you have beautiful hair!! Love the shoes and the pics


----------



## babyontheway

Prada scrunch ballet flats in camo


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got these for walking in the snow and ice!
Franco Sarto June Suede Boots


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Just got these from Bluefly:

Balenciaga Arena wedge (same color as my bag), and my all time favorite walking shoes, the Prada sport wedge


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Derek Lam


----------



## reira08

These Miu Miu's just came in the mail


----------



## Ilgin

So hot *reira*! Congrats!


----------



## Gerry

Itsanaddiction, I Lve your boots. Too bad,so sad that I live in Florida,now. I miss buying boots in the Fall and I have to force myself to not get them. I have a few pairs and they are kind of dusty. They get about 2-3 days apiece in the winter. We get a few cold days here in central Florida.


----------



## Stephanie***

witchy_grrl said:


> One day, I will post exactly how many designer/higher end shoes I've bought in the past 6 months due to EBay/consignment, but for now I'll post my fifth-newest and current fave:
> Emma Cook for Topshop Frilled Platforms



Wow! They look awesome!!! 

*PriscillaW* - OMG!!! WOW! GREAT!!!!!!!!  Do you have a collection thread?
*CrazyBeautifulU* - I love your shoes! Are you a model?
*kett* - I am speechless! Awesome - that's all I can say!!
*reira08 *- those are fierce!!


----------



## silverfern

LOVE looking at everyone's beautiful buys. Here are my latest 

Dries Van Noten



Chloe



Jil Sander


----------



## am2022

congrats !



silverfern said:


> LOVE looking at everyone's beautiful buys. Here are my latest
> 
> Dries Van Noten
> View attachment 1222298
> 
> 
> Chloe
> View attachment 1222299
> 
> 
> Jil Sander
> View attachment 1222297


----------



## Stephanie***

silverfern said:


> LOVE looking at everyone's beautiful buys. Here are my latest
> 
> Dries Van Noten
> View attachment 1222298
> 
> 
> Chloe
> View attachment 1222299
> 
> 
> Jil Sander
> View attachment 1222297



My favorites are the these by Chloe!


----------



## kett

Me too - the Chloe's are amazing.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Gerry said:


> Itsanaddiction, I Lve your boots. Too bad,so sad that I live in Florida,now. I miss buying boots in the Fall and I have to force myself to not get them. I have a few pairs and they are kind of dusty. They get about 2-3 days apiece in the winter. We get a few cold days here in central Florida.


 
Thanks, I would give up boots for sandals any day


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Just bought my first pair of "high" heels in a long time! I won't wear them much, so I didn't want to spend a lot (just hopefully look like I did!) They do have a leather sole and are made of purple satin from Spiegel.


----------



## xlovely

I've been so bad, I bought 5 pairs of shoes in the last week  I'll post pics once they all come in the mail!


----------



## debsmith

k*d said:


> Loving the Celine & the Emma Cook for Top Shop!
> 
> Got the Burberry aviator boots finally. I'm still on the fence though.


 

Love these...just curious...why are you on the fence?


----------



## Mia Bella

Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots in black.


----------



## HauteMama

Sam Edelman clogs.


----------



## Spendaholic

*Black Patent Buckle Flat Shoes*. (picture from ebay listing) i will post modeling pics in the week.


----------



## xlovely

Mia Bella said:


> Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots in black.



*Mia Bella* I always love your modeling pics


----------



## Mia Bella

xlovely said:


> *Mia Bella* I always love your modeling pics



Thank you dear!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Ann D sandals


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^

LOVE love love these!!!  They look great on you CrazyBeautiful


----------



## DeniseToes

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Missoni platform pumps. Had them for a while now and they're super comfy. I had to ballroom dance unexpectedly while wearing them and they passed the test with flying colors.


 These are beautiful, ive been looking for something like these for a while now, any suggestions how i can get a pair.


----------



## dpgyrl026

Nothing fancy, just classic Coach Fayth boots that I scored from Nordstrom Rack for $169 down from $348 =)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Cute and a great buy


----------



## explorer27

dpgyrl026 said:


> Nothing fancy, just classic Coach Fayth boots that I scored from Nordstrom Rack for $169 down from $348 =)


Nice boots! Just enough heel to give a little lift.


----------



## dpgyrl026

Mia Bella said:


> Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots in black.


 
Absolutely stunning, yet simple.  People always ask what body part you wish you could change. I always say to have legs like yours since you could pretty much wear anything you want..shorts, skirt, leggings...and this...over the knee boots. Jealous!


----------



## fairygrll

mix no 6 booties in gray

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/mix+no.+6+laugh+boot?prodId=211945&brand=dsw12brand5900002

the stuart weitzman 5050 boots look so hot, mia bella!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NYLA Flats


----------



## finzup

just bought the jeffrey campbell 99 wedge


----------



## IrisCole

Jeffrey Campbell "Tick" Wedges in leopard:


----------



## finzup

^^ I love those!! are they comfy?  true to size?


----------



## IrisCole

finzup said:


> ^^ I love those!! are they comfy?  true to size?



They do run TTS and they're incredibly comfortable - I've found that most of Jeffrey Campbell's shoes (regardless of heel height) are really comfy.

I got them at Revolve, and through 10/16 there's a 20% code as well: STYLEWATCHOCT.


----------



## annemerrick

I did a little thrifting.....
Prada loafers
Repetto ballet flats
Christian Locroix slingbacks


----------



## boxermomof2

k*d said:


> Loving the Celine & the Emma Cook for Top Shop!
> 
> Got the Burberry aviator boots finally.  I'm still on the fence though.



These are gorgeous!
Are they comfy?


----------



## boxermomof2

IrisCole said:


> Jeffrey Campbell "Tick" Wedges in leopard:



These look so cute on!!
I love JC. I have the studded tick wedges.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Cazabat lace-ups


----------



## boxermomof2

I bought these Tory Burch Trigg Lace up boots during Shopbop's friends & family sale.


----------



## IrisCole

^^ Those boots are perfection!!


----------



## Dabyachunv

Mia Bella said:


> Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots in black.



  More shots please...ugh!  Soo pretty


----------



## finzup

IrisCole said:


> They do run TTS and they're incredibly comfortable - I've found that most of Jeffrey Campbell's shoes (regardless of heel height) are really comfy.
> 
> I got them at Revolve, and through 10/16 there's a 20% code as well: STYLEWATCHOCT.



Thanks!!


----------



## finzup

IrisCole said:


> They do run TTS and they're incredibly comfortable - I've found that most of Jeffrey Campbell's shoes (regardless of heel height) are really comfy.
> 
> I got them at Revolve, and through 10/16 there's a 20% code as well: STYLEWATCHOCT.




I bought them.. but decided to go with the blue color since I'd likely wear it more...


----------



## Spendaholic

My *Black Patent Front Buckle Flat Shoes* came the other day, i'm unable to wear them yet i need heel grips (on order)


















I  The Toe Cleavage & They Are So Comfy.


----------



## merekat703

Marc Jacobs mouse slingbacks!


----------



## IrisCole

finzup said:


> I bought them.. but decided to go with the blue color since I'd likely wear it more...



Yay  Can't wait to see them when they arrive!


----------



## witchy_grrl

Ebay is an evil evil enabler. 

Alaia (style name?) charcoal satin/pink croc pumps






Manolo Camparis, teal (HOMG I FINALLY HAVE A BRIGHT BLUE SHOE)


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Boots from zara


----------



## ColdSteel

Steve Madden Kyro flats.


----------



## purseinsanity

My first Miu Miu flats.  Why did no one tell me they were so insanely comfortable?!!?  OMG!  They are TDF!


----------



## Ilgin

*purseinsanity*, your Miu Miu flats are so cute!!
love the Alaias, *witchy*!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Balmain!


----------



## Mia Bella

dpgyrl026 said:


> Absolutely stunning, yet simple.  People always ask what body part you wish you could change. I always say to have legs like yours since you could pretty much wear anything you want..shorts, skirt, leggings...and this...over the knee boots. Jealous!



Oh wow, thank you so much! You're the sweetest.  These boots are just over the knee so they're much easier to wear than ones that go much higher. 



fairygrll said:


> the stuart weitzman 5050 boots look so hot, mia bella!



Thank you! 



Dabyachunv said:


> More shots please...ugh!  Soo pretty



Daby, as you wish! 









My fave outfit w/ pleather pants. 





I wore these every day that I was in NYC (4 days!) and walked miles in them and they were comfy the entire time. They're head-turners and the perfect investment boot! I highly recommend them to you lovely ladies!


----------



## Irishgal

Mia Bella said:


> Oh wow, thank you so much! You're the sweetest.  These boots are just over the knee so they're much easier to wear than ones that go much higher.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Daby, as you wish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fave outfit w/ pleather pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore these every day that I was in NYC (4 days!) and walked miles in them and they were comfy the entire time. They're head-turners and the perfect investment boot! I highly recommend them to you lovely ladies!




Could you be anymore perfect? Gad! And the nicest person too!! Can I ask, how tall are you? I love flat boots but at 5'5" I feel stubby...even though I am a size 4..


----------



## Mia Bella

Irishgal said:


> Could you be anymore perfect? Gad! And the nicest person too!! Can I ask, how tall are you? I love flat boots but at 5'5" I feel stubby...even though I am a size 4..



Aww, sweet IG! Thank you, darlin!  I'm 5'10.5" and I must say while they are flat boots, they are great at elongating the leg! The top of the boot comes a little more than halfway over my knee-cap so since you are more petite than I, they should hit right at the top of your kneecap or more. That only helps you more with the illusion of length.  The back of the boot is neoprene (wetsuit material) so it hugs your legs just right. If you're in the market for boots you should check these out at Zappos. They come in nappa leather (like mine) and suede and a couple different colors too!


----------



## immashoesaddict

They are posted in the CL sub-forum , but anyhow 

My UUUHG Robocopina 






Special Runway pair  Ophrys red ostrich with black velvet 160


----------



## Joke

that runway pair is breath taking


----------



## immashoesaddict

Thank you* Joke *


----------



## linhhhuynh

Mia, purseinsanity, immashoe -- i LOVE your shoes!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

boxermomof2 said:


> I bought these Tory Burch Trigg Lace up boots during Shopbop's friends & family sale.


----------



## .pursefiend.

finzup said:


> I bought them.. but decided to go with the blue color since I'd likely wear it more...


 
i have the original ones...with the silver tacks. very very comfortable. You're gonna love them


----------



## KittyKat65

Just used the Saks codes (20% Off and Free Shipping) to get these Ferragamo Audrey Mary Janes in red patent. I've always wanted a pair:  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446360430


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi Mary Janes


----------



## Elsie87

^Very pretty!


Prada platform pumps








CL peacock metal patent Pigalle 85


----------



## frick&frack

^GORGEOUS new shoes Elsie!!!!!


----------



## singsongjones

I love those Fendis, CrazyBeautifulU!!!


----------



## fairygrll

betsey johnson wendell over knee boot (hopefully it will fit well)
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3103695?origin=category&resultback=0

michael antonio mckay boots in purple
http://img23.imageshack.us/i/michaelantonio.jpg/


----------



## fashionista's

Mia Bella said:


> Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots in black.




Hi Mia Bella, those are fantastic! How is the sizing like? I'm usually an 8, sometimes 8.5.


----------



## xlovely

Antik Batik Lucinda sandals (hehe I like shiny things)











Louboutin Exi Flats






I wore them the other day with my cheapie acid wash jeans from Target 





Matt Bernson Waverly Flats in Nude
http://www.endless.com/Matt-Bernson-Womens-Waverly-Flat/dp/B003VN14BW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&cAsin=B003VN5WBK&fromPage=search&sr=1-3&qid=1287619047396&asins=B003VN4GVW%2CB003VN4I06%2CB003VN5WBK%2CB003VN4GLW%2CB003X2BZOM%2CB003X2FHNC%2CB003VN17KU%2CB003VN9X1K%2CB003VN4IZG%2CB003VN4CKW%2CB003VN887K%2CB003VN7YTS%2CB003X29MK6%2CB002OECNNC%2CB002OECNFU%2CB002OECOAY%2CB002OECNZU%2CB003VN4LA8%2CB003VN9WBG&asinTitle=Matt%20Bernson%20Waverly%20Flat&contextTitle=search%20results&node=241745011&sort=relevancerank&keywords=matt%20bernson%20waverly






Went up 1/2 size and they fit perfectly
But I am actually itching for the Vera Wang Lillian flats.. 

Pour La Victoire Farrah sandals 
http://www.bluefly.com/Pour-la-Victoire-light-grey-cutout-suede-%27Farrah%27-flat-sandals/cat20460/307789701/detail.fly?referer=ca_froogle&cm_mmc=ca_froogle-_-na-_-womens_shoes-_-307789701&mr:trackingCode=E0AC4AFE-6D9A-DF11-98FF-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA






I sized down to a 5.5 when I'm normally a 6, as you can see they are a bit narrow but they stretched out and fit better now.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## kett

Oooh, love love love the Antik Batik!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dr Scholl's exercise sandals Barbie edition


----------



## Straight-Laced

KittyKat65 said:


> Just used the Saks codes (20% Off and Free Shipping) to get these Ferragamo Audrey Mary Janes in red patent. I've always wanted a pair:  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446360430





Love these!!! (nice price too )
I have them in red suede.


----------



## Dabyachunv

Mia Bella said:


> Oh wow, thank you so much! You're the sweetest.  These boots are just over the knee so they're much easier to wear than ones that go much higher.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Daby, as you wish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fave outfit w/ pleather pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore these every day that I was in NYC (4 days!) and walked miles in them and they were comfy the entire time. They're head-turners and the perfect investment boot! I highly recommend them to you lovely ladies!




Thank you!  I originally saw these a few months ago but the price tag was a little high.  So I bought a different designer/similar style that should be arriving soon.  I will post pics.  But they are just gorgeous.  Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Mia Bella

fashionista's said:


> Hi Mia Bella, those are fantastic! How is the sizing like? I'm usually an 8, sometimes 8.5.



Thank you! The boots definitely run big. I usually wear an 8.5 and I bought these in an 8 and they're perfect. If you snag a pair please don't hesitate to share some mod pics!


----------



## Mia Bella

Dabyachunv said:


> Thank you!  I originally saw these a few months ago but the price tag was a little high.  So I bought a different designer/similar style that should be arriving soon.  I will post pics.  But they are just gorgeous.  Absolutely gorgeous.



Yes! Please post pics when they arrive. I'm sure your new boots will be completely fab!


----------



## maggiesze1

Here's my first pair of Melissa shoes! Love Love that color!

(more pics in my thread)


----------



## xlovely

kett said:


> Oooh, love love love the Antik Batik!



Thanks! Me too


----------



## Mia Bella

xlovely said:


> Antik Batik Lucinda sandals (hehe I like shiny things)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louboutin Exi Flats
> 
> I wore them the other day with my cheapie acid wash jeans from Target
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Bernson Waverly Flats in Nude
> http://www.endless.com/Matt-Bernson-Womens-Waverly-Flat/dp/B003VN14BW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&cAsin=B003VN5WBK&fromPage=search&sr=1-3&qid=1287619047396&asins=B003VN4GVW%2CB003VN4I06%2CB003VN5WBK%2CB003VN4GLW%2CB003X2BZOM%2CB003X2FHNC%2CB003VN17KU%2CB003VN9X1K%2CB003VN4IZG%2CB003VN4CKW%2CB003VN887K%2CB003VN7YTS%2CB003X29MK6%2CB002OECNNC%2CB002OECNFU%2CB002OECOAY%2CB002OECNZU%2CB003VN4LA8%2CB003VN9WBG&asinTitle=Matt%20Bernson%20Waverly%20Flat&contextTitle=search%20results&node=241745011&sort=relevancerank&keywords=matt%20bernson%20waverly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went up 1/2 size and they fit perfectly
> But I am actually itching for the Vera Wang Lillian flats..
> 
> Pour La Victoire Farrah sandals
> http://www.bluefly.com/Pour-la-Victoire-light-grey-cutout-suede-%27Farrah%27-flat-sandals/cat20460/307789701/detail.fly?referer=ca_froogle&cm_mmc=ca_froogle-_-na-_-womens_shoes-_-307789701&mr:trackingCode=E0AC4AFE-6D9A-DF11-98FF-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sized down to a 5.5 when I'm normally a 6, as you can see they are a bit narrow but they stretched out and fit better now.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



All of these are GORGEOUS!!!  I especially love the Pour La Victoire Farrah sandals... So delicate and pretty. I'm a sucker for cuffed sandals. Totally drooling right now.


----------



## ByeKitty

Ok.. this is a little daring but I decided to take the plunge anyway...
They pretty much fit me like a glove!






I'm planning to wear these with leggings/jeggings, long sweaters and cardigans... Etc..
Oh, and not laced up like that, I'll tuck them in. They have a zipper, which I like


----------



## 1DaySoon

i need flats!! I love flats!!!! flats flats flats The black and metalic are Adrienne Vittadini from TJ Maxx and the other is Calvin Klein from Macys (on clearance)....all $45


----------



## chloegirl

My new See by Chloe clogs on its way from Shopbop.


----------



## kett

Love them Kitty - every girl should own a pair.
Fun 1DaySoon!
Love the details on the clogs chloegirl


----------



## sneezz

Got these in chestnut and in espresso suede:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3093461

And these SW:

http://m.bluefly.com/mt/www.bluefly.com/Stuart-Weitzman-chocolate-leather-Scrubs-platform-slingback-clogs/cat20022/311292601/detail.fly


----------



## Mia Bella

*1DaySoon*: Great flats haul! I especially like the red ones. 

*chloegirl*: I was JUST eyeing those clogs the other day. I love how they played with the style and came up with something fresh and a little edgy with the two-tone leather and the ankle straps. PLEASE post mod pics when they arrive!

*sneezz*: Great purchases! Those SW clogs look really comfy. 

----

My Jeffrey Campbell 'Brit Wrap Strap' booties came in today and I adore them! They look great with skinnies and shorts.









http://www.shopbop.com/brit-wrap-strap-flat-bootie/vp/v=1/845524441852179.htm


----------



## chloegirl

Mia Bella - I love your boots!  I got a pair in size 6, which happens to be the smallest size, and unfortunately they were HUGE!  I usually wear a 5.5 but thought I could get away with the 6 with thick socks but my feet literally slipped out of the boots.  It makes me sad!    I will post modeling pics as soon as I get them.


----------



## sneezz

Chloegirl, love your new clogs.  I agree, the wedge is such a fresh new take on the classic clog!

Thanks Mia Bella!  I just hope they're not too heavy.  Your new JC look great on you!


----------



## chloegirl

I think I'm going a little shoe nutty today.  I'm really depressed because my 9 day vacation officially ends tomorrow so I needed a lot of retail therapy.  I finally took the plunge and bought my first pair of YSL Tribtoo in black textured patent leather.  Can't wait to get it!


----------



## xlovely

Mia Bella said:


> All of these are GORGEOUS!!!  I especially love the Pour La Victoire Farrah sandals... So delicate and pretty. I'm a sucker for cuffed sandals. Totally drooling right now.



Thank you! They are quite comfy too 



chloegirl said:


> My new See by Chloe clogs on its way from Shopbop.



These are super duper cute!



Mia Bella said:


> *1DaySoon*: Great flats haul! I especially like the red ones.
> 
> *chloegirl*: I was JUST eyeing those clogs the other day. I love how they played with the style and came up with something fresh and a little edgy with the two-tone leather and the ankle straps. PLEASE post mod pics when they arrive!
> 
> *sneezz*: Great purchases! Those SW clogs look really comfy.
> 
> ----
> 
> My Jeffrey Campbell 'Brit Wrap Strap' booties came in today and I adore them! They look great with skinnies and shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/brit-wrap-strap-flat-bootie/vp/v=1/845524441852179.htm



   these!


----------



## xlovely

chloegirl said:


> I think I'm going a little shoe nutty today.  I'm really depressed because my 9 day vacation officially ends tomorrow so I needed a lot of retail therapy.  I finally took the plunge and bought my first pair of YSL Tribtoo in black textured patent leather.  Can't wait to get it!



I know that feeling, poop. But those Tribtoo's are gonna make you reeeaaally happy!


----------



## finzup

I received my Jeffrey Campbell Tick booties  in blue leather.. I really do love the style of them, I'm just unsure of the color.. they seem brighter than they were on the website. 

The leather is nice -- I haven't worn them yet but they look a bit "broken in" already.. 

Here are some pics.. I'm undecided as to whether or not I'll exchange them for the black version... 

PS my first shoe modeling shots, they don't look particularly good on my glowing white legs..lol 
















Interested in thoughts on color, leather, etc


----------



## bxvixen

If I could wear a heel that high I would buy those.  The color is amazing! and the style is great!  

Enjoy!


QUOTE=finzup;16963034]I received my Jeffrey Campbell Tick booties  in blue leather.. I really do love the style of them, I'm just unsure of the color.. they seem brighter than they were on the website. 

The leather is nice -- I haven't worn them yet but they look a bit "broken in" already.. 

Here are some pics.. I'm undecided as to whether or not I'll exchange them for the black version... 

PS my first shoe modeling shots, they don't look particularly good on my glowing white legs..lol 
















Interested in thoughts on color, leather, etc[/QUOTE]


----------



## P.Y.T.

chloegirl said:


> I think I'm going a little shoe nutty today. I'm really depressed because my 9 day vacation officially ends tomorrow so I needed a lot of retail therapy. I finally took the plunge and bought my first pair of YSL Tribtoo in black textured patent leather. Can't wait to get it!


 
*May I ask where you purchased your tribtoos from?? I've been debating **on whether or not to get them. I have the YSL tributes **and I luv them..*


----------



## KittyKat65

My Ferragamo Audreys arrived today.  My favorite shoe color, my favorite shoe style (flat & Mary-Jane) in my favorite leather (patent)


----------



## xlovely

I popped into Saks today, not really expecting to buy anything, but the Saks was closing down and today was the final day, so everything was 90-95% off the lowest ticketed price. I found these Stuart Weitzman leopard pony hair pumps for $42.50!  It was originally $425.00. They're not my style but I figured they're an absolute steal cause they're comfy and would be useful someday when I am sitting in an office since they're pretty low heel


----------



## Mia Bella

chloegirl said:


> I think I'm going a little shoe nutty today.  I'm really depressed because my 9 day vacation officially ends tomorrow so I needed a lot of retail therapy.  I finally took the plunge and bought my first pair of YSL Tribtoo in black textured patent leather.  Can't wait to get it!



GORG!! Congrats on your first Tribs-let's hope they don't (do?) open the floodgates to some more YSL goodies.  The same thing I said about your Chloe clogs applies to these...MOD PICS ASAP! 



xlovely said:


> I popped into Saks today, not really expecting to buy anything, but the Saks was closing down and today was the final day, so everything was 90-95% off the lowest ticketed price. I found these Stuart Weitzman leopard pony hair pumps for $42.50!  It was originally $425.00. They're not my style but I figured they're an absolute steal cause they're comfy and would be useful someday when I am sitting in an office since they're pretty low heel



No. Freaking. Way. And for SW, whose shoes are impeccably made, that is a *killer* deal. You can do so much with a leopard pump. So jeal! Mod pics please.


----------



## chloegirl

P.Y.T. said:


> *May I ask where you purchased your tribtoos from?? I've been debating **on whether or not to get them. I have the YSL tributes **and I luv them..*



I bought them online at YSL.com.  You should definitely check it out.  They have a red patent Tribtoo that is killer!


----------



## chloegirl

finzup said:


> I received my Jeffrey Campbell Tick booties  in blue leather.. I really do love the style of them, I'm just unsure of the color.. they seem brighter than they were on the website.
> 
> The leather is nice -- I haven't worn them yet but they look a bit "broken in" already..
> 
> Here are some pics.. I'm undecided as to whether or not I'll exchange them for the black version...
> 
> PS my first shoe modeling shots, they don't look particularly good on my glowing white legs..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interested in thoughts on color, leather, etc



LOVE the color!  It looks fabulous in that color and it's probably a more versatile color than you think.  Please keep it!


----------



## ALLIEMO20

Bloch Raphael in Pink Silk


----------



## ALLIEMO20

Bloch Ballerina Pearl in Apple Red


----------



## ALLIEMO20

Bloch Anastasia in Navy


----------



## 1DaySoon

thanks guys!


----------



## poptarts

Behaved poorly again....






Back row: Manolo Caldo, YSL Tribute sandal, Chanel riding boots.
Middle row: Miu Miu tweed flats, LV Debbie ballerina, LV Lovely ballerina.
Front row: Miu Miu jeweled flats x 2


----------



## kdo

terrific choices!  Well done!


----------



## ourdesiderata

Hi all!  This is my first ever post here.  I've been lurking here for awhile!  

My newest pair is a gift from my partner... the Miu Miu dragonfly heels from '08!  I'm so excited!!! 
I've been adoring them since they made their first debut... debated too long as to whether I could justify paying for them, and by the time I'd made a decision, I wasn't able to find a pair anywhere nearby.  :'( So, it's been awhile... when I saw that a new pair popped up from mushroom_city on ebay through Saved Search in my size, I couldn't believe my eyes!  My partner bought them right away for me, he's awesome.  Soooo excited.  They're being sent from a boutique in Hong Kong... when they arrive, I'll post photos. Now I just need to figure out a way to wear them in the cold weather...

Here's a link to a photo I found through google:
google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://atlantishome.typepad.com/.a/6a0105364db45b970c010536a502bd970c-800wi&imgrefurl=http://atlantishome.typepad.com/my_weblog/2008/12/various-things.html&usg=__H84l7CxEzM0YpuDYtN6O7M9UO7M=&h=426&w=640&sz=288&hl=en&start=0&sig2=Ft2PncMAXODrSc5MiIZirA&zoom=1&tbnid=CMeE__xH2X6oAM:&tbnh=135&tbnw=177&ei=FyfFTPOKNMT38AbXuf3XBg&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dmiu%2Bmiu%2Bdragonfly%2Bshoes%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1366%26bih%3D677%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=834&vpy=187&dur=1&hovh=183&hovw=275&tx=83&ty=109&oei=FyfFTPOKNMT38AbXuf3XBg&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0


----------



## bag_krazy

I recently ordered these Badgley Mischka lace booties- here is a stock pic. Hope they fit!


----------



## xlovely

Mia Bella said:


> GORG!! Congrats on your first Tribs-let's hope  they don't (do?) open the floodgates to some more YSL goodies.  The same thing I said about your Chloe clogs applies to these...MOD PICS ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> No. Freaking. Way. And for SW, whose shoes are impeccably made, that is a *killer* deal. You can do so much with a leopard pump. So jeal! Mod pics please.



Heheh I will post some tomorrow!



poptarts said:


> Behaved poorly again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back row: Manolo Caldo, YSL Tribute sandal, Chanel riding boots.
> Middle row: Miu Miu tweed flats, LV Debbie ballerina, LV Lovely ballerina.
> Front row: Miu Miu jeweled flats x 2



Omg. I love every single pair!



bag_krazy said:


> I recently ordered these Badgley Mischka lace booties- here is a stock pic. Hope they fit!



Soo cute, I think I need them.


----------



## madamefifi

Just ordered these today!


----------



## Ilgin

poptarts said:


> Behaved poorly again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back row: Manolo Caldo, YSL Tribute sandal, Chanel riding boots.
> Middle row: Miu Miu tweed flats, LV Debbie ballerina, LV Lovely ballerina.
> Front row: Miu Miu jeweled flats x 2


 
Congrats, shoe twin!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

These two beauties.  I do love a unique shoe...


----------



## mistyknightwin

@BulletproofSoul - who is the designer of the second shoe? they are sooo unique! are they hard to walk in?


----------



## bulletproofsoul

The second shoe is by Nicholas Kirkwood for Rodarte.  They are the Corroded Brass Pumps.  The heels (I don't know if you can see them) are actually stacked nuts.

They aren't too tough to walk in, even though they are almost 6 inches.  I guess it depends on the surface.  Wouldn't really want to go trekking on cobblestone in them!

LVR has them in burgundy without the spikes on the outsides:

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...women&group=shoes&des=AGV&cat=&seasProdID=51I


----------



## xiaoxiao

^ I love them!!! Congras and wear them in great health (on carpet!)!


----------



## kett

Love the NK Rodarte's, bulletproofsoul! One of my favorite shoes ever. 

So cute bag_krazy,  you will have to let us know how they fit.

poptarts - what did you do?! What a gorgeous spread.

Nice haul Allie!


----------



## Pigeu

Also posted in Lanvin thread:

I just got these Lanvin knee high flat boots in dark grey, goat leather. The leather is so nice and soft and they are the most comfortable new pair of shoes I've ever worn. They are a little snug around the calves though, does anyone know if goat leather will stretch after a few wears? I'd like to tuck skinny jeans into them.

here are a couple pics..


----------



## Pigeu

I got these as well..







with flash


----------



## snoopylaughs

these wooden platform slides are my newest beauties from discovering Nordstrom rack online!


----------



## k*d

Returned the Burberry aviator boots as they just weren't me, but these other shoes I preordered finally arrived today.  Couldn't find my camera so this iPhone pic will have to do.


----------



## P.Y.T.

^One word, *HAWT...*


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
lol too funny *k*d* - great minds etc ...  

I returned my aviator boots and I bought a pair of the Valentinos too  
I have them in the opposite colour combination though - black toe with nude straps  

They look fab on you


----------



## k*d

^What a coincidence!    Question though - do you find the quality of the shoes to be a bit mediocre?  I noticed that some of the studs tilt to one side, and the patent leather covering one of my heels seems to have a huge air bubble under it so there's substantial space between the leather and the material that forms the heel.


----------



## kdo

Wow, ladies, terrific purchases!  Those Kirkwoods are amazing!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi Pony Hair Ankle Boots


----------



## moogle

snoopylaughs said:


> these wooden platform slides are my newest beauties from discovering Nordstrom rack online!



I have those too!  They are so comfortable.  Congrats!!!!


----------



## kett

k*d said:


> Returned the Burberry aviator boots as they just weren't me, but these other shoes I preordered finally arrived today.  Couldn't find my camera so this iPhone pic will have to do.



Sorry about the Burberry's... but the Valentino's are so amazing! I love the color combo that you picked.


----------



## Straight-Laced

k*d said:


> ^What a coincidence!    Question though - do you find the quality of the shoes to be a bit mediocre?  I noticed that some of the studs tilt to one side, and the patent leather covering one of my heels seems to have a huge air bubble under it so there's substantial space between the leather and the material that forms the heel.




I checked my shoes after you posted this and they're fine.  Some of the studs are slightly crooked but it's not noticeable probably because there's little contrast between the pale gold stud and the nude leather - it might stand out more on your pair because of the black leather?
But the problem with the patent finish on the heel doesn't sound good at all - return and exchange definitely!!


----------



## kdo

Frye Heath OTK in Dark Grey


----------



## angelicskater16

My New Frye boots!!!


----------



## k*d

Thanks kett!  



Straight-Laced said:


> I checked my shoes after you posted this and they're fine.  Some of the studs are slightly crooked but it's not noticeable probably because there's little contrast between the pale gold stud and the nude leather - it might stand out more on your pair because of the black leather?
> But the problem with the patent finish on the heel doesn't sound good at all - return and exchange definitely!!


Thanks for checking!  I'll try to exchange them, but it doesn't look like they have any more in my size.  Maybe I can ask them to send it out for repair.


----------



## boxermomof2

k*d said:


> Returned the Burberry aviator boots as they just weren't me, but these other shoes I preordered finally arrived today.  Couldn't find my camera so this iPhone pic will have to do.




I love these! 
I canceled my pre-order for aviator boots. I thought about it and decided they wouldn't get much wear for the money.


----------



## boxermomof2

I bought these from shopbop but I'm debating with myself...they fit, *but* they slip at the heel.  Neiman's has the knee high version (with 2 strips of jewels) for pre-sale and I can't decide which I like better!!!!
 I'm leaning towards this ankle version.
I don't know what height I like best or if I should size down(afraid the size down will be too tight)!!! Decisions!!! :girlwhack::girlwhack:


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

witchy_grrl said:


> Ebay is an evil evil enabler.
> 
> Alaia (style name?) charcoal satin/pink croc pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo Camparis, teal (HOMG I FINALLY HAVE A BRIGHT BLUE SHOE)


 

*Is it just me, or do these look like crime scene photos? *

*Great shoes though *


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

boxermomof2 said:


> I bought these from shopbop but I'm debating with myself...they fit, *but* they slip at the heel. Neiman's has the knee high version (with 2 strips of jewels) for pre-sale and I can't decide which I like better!!!!
> I'm leaning towards this ankle version.
> I don't know what height I like best or if I should size down(afraid the size down will be too tight)!!! Decisions!!! :girlwhack::girlwhack:


 

Holy S**T!  These are amazing!!!  If only I had NORMAL sized feet


----------



## annanas

finally - boots that fit my legs!  not only is that usually a terrible ordeal, but this was double that since finding my size proved to be not as easy as one would think..  





miu miu


----------



## ohbytheway

I just pulled the trigger on some black eternity fiorentini and baker boots, sadly they gap too much in the ankle and they are going back tomorrow.  Too bad, I have been stalking them for over a year.


----------



## Mia Bella

ohbytheway said:


> I just pulled the trigger on some black eternity fiorentini and baker boots, sadly they gap too much in the ankle and they are going back tomorrow.  Too bad, I have been stalking them for over a year.



Wow they still have gapping even when you tighten the straps as much as possible? I always thought the Eternity was THE boot that always fits anyone. Bummer


----------



## Stephanie***

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Fendi Pony Hair Ankle Boots


 
Love your taste in shoes!
Seriously, you must be a model. don't tell me anything different lol

If I ever get a job in fashion or as a fashion designer, I'm gonna book you...


----------



## Gerry

Boxermom, I love those boots. I just looked on Shopbop but didn't see them. Do they have a name?


----------



## COACH ADDICT

My stunning Suede Cole Haan platform shoes....  found them at Goodwill, in mint condtion for $40...


----------



## boxermomof2

Gerry said:


> Boxermom, I love those boots. I just looked on Shopbop but didn't see them. Do they have a name?




Vera Wang Casey 2

http://www.shopbop.com/casey2-jewel...4302054158&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall

The are a little cheaper @ farfetch 
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/us-only/women/footwear/item10056463.aspx?cur=USD&source=shopstyle


Neiman's has a taller version on backorder.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%2Bwang%26_requestid%3D12270%26N%3D4294966733


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Givenchy studded ballet flats


----------



## SassySarah

Burgundy suede bootie, color is "burgundy" but looks more like plum or purple.






Ash studded cowboy boot





Stuart Weitzman patent boot for everyday wear


----------



## Luv n bags

^I really like your suede boots!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Cool flats!


----------



## Gerry

Boxermom, none of those stores has my size 10!!!!  I am on live chat with Neiman's asking if they are getting them in and I dropped an email to that second store you listed. They must be very popular! Glad to see somebody has some money in this recession!!


----------



## boxermomof2

Gerry said:


> Boxermom, none of those stores has my size 10!!!!  I am on live chat with Neiman's asking if they are getting them in and I dropped an email to that second store you listed. They must be very popular! Glad to see somebody has some money in this recession!!



It looks like Footnotesonline has the short version in a size 10-


http://www.footnotesonline.com/tren...Casey2-Brown/98-10123/Product?ad_id=shopstyle

Also Jildor

http://www.jildorshoes.com/product.cfm?PI=77500&AID=10655979&PID=2178999

and  The shoebox 

http://www.shoptheshoebox.com/produ...v=2&viewall=1&s_sale=&s_sb=1&source=shopstyle


----------



## mikami

my very first tory burch reva.. got them on sale!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

annanas said:


> finally - boots that fit my legs!  not only is that usually a terrible ordeal, but this was double that since finding my size proved to be not as easy as one would think..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miu miu





LOVE these!!!!


----------



## finzup

Ordered these this morning: 

Pour La Victoire Angelique Platform Ankle boot


----------



## annanas

Straight-Laced said:


> LOVE these!!!!




thank you!  me too, they rubbed a little bit the first time i wore them but after that they've been perfect


----------



## Princessa

Just bought these!

shoebuy had an extra 20% off (code: boo) and i got 10% ******** too!  Came to $76 (not counting the ********!)!!  First taste of cowboy-ish boots, although these have  heel, which I love.

shoes.com/ProductImages/shoes_iaec1173738.jpg


----------



## kiki119

I haven't been shopping for a while.. but these are my new feet candies


----------



## Ivy Lin

finzup said:


> Ordered these this morning:
> 
> Pour La Victoire Angelique Platform Ankle boot
> 
> ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41jXw6W940L._AA300_.jpg



I love, love these! I've been looking for a gray bootie.


----------



## finzup

^^ Hopefully they are as comfy as the reviews indicate


----------



## frick&frack

wow...these are stunning!!!!!!!!!!! 



kiki119 said:


> I haven't been shopping for a while.. but these are my new feet candies


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Vivienne Westwood Meilssa shoes....


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Charlotte Olympia Margo Python Pumps


----------



## gnourtmat

just got these from nordies i love them


----------



## fairyqueen78

I got those otk boots from Endless (with a 25 % off coupon!) and AM SO LOVING THEM!!


----------



## CMM

Since I am on a purse ban, I decided I could go a little crazy on shoes. In the past 2 months I have purchased Jimmy Choo Lace sandals for my wedding, Cole Haan Air Talia pumps for work, Tory Burch Eddie ballet flats for work, CL VP's for my rehearsal dinner and Stuart Weitzman 50/50's becuase I needed them. I am going to be in big trouble when my fiancé sees my cc bill. Oops. Here are some pics not including the TB flats-which are in nude patent but I don't have any pics.


----------



## ByeKitty

^ Very nice, especially the CLs and the boots!
I hope your fiancé will take it...nicely


----------



## Ivy Lin

Got these Chinese Laundry Hypnotize Booties (comfy, but the heel is sky high).
And also these Audrey Brooke Mary Jane Platform Heels


----------



## ohbytheway

After I had to send back my last purchase, F&B Eternity, I purchase these Vintage Boot Company Boots
http://www.vintageshoecompany.com/Product/Elijah/Black Harness
They are mens boots but I wear a women's 11 so a 9 fit me perfectly.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Charlotte Olympia Margo Python Pumps


I'm in love with these!! I LOVE green!


----------



## li_li

Just bought these.. let's see how they both go:

http://www.zappos.com/me-too-lisbon

http://www.zappos.com/indigo-by-clarks-water-row-black-suede

- not so sure about the indigo ones.. but thought i'd try it. It looks kind of old hehe.. is it just me who thinks that?


----------



## punksjunk

li_li said:


> Just bought these.. let's see how they both go:
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/me-too-lisbon
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/indigo-by-clarks-water-row-black-suede
> 
> - not so sure about the indigo ones.. but thought i'd try it. It looks kind of old hehe.. is it just me who thinks that?



the lisbons are super cute! perfect for fall/winter, especially with tights/leggings!!


----------



## narabythesea

I am waiting for my Chloes  http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/79245

But I have a question for those of you who own Givenchy shoes. Do they run small, true to size, or big? I am looking to purchase a pair of Givenchy shoes. The reason I ask is that I find that there is a  huge variations in the designer shoes I purchase. Viktor and Rolf for me runs large, Stella McCartney runs tts, Chloe and Ferragamo run small. Thank you for your help!


----------



## narabythesea

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Givenchy studded ballet flats



Hi there! May I ask you if Givenchy ballet flats run small, big, or tts? I am looking to buy a pair of Givenchys.


----------



## berri716

Not exactly a purchase (I won them from Ugg on Twitter!) but these Ugg Amberlee's are on their way to me at the moment:


----------



## 1DaySoon




----------



## Straight-Laced

narabythesea said:


> I am waiting for my Chloes  http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/79245
> 
> But I have a question for those of you who own Givenchy shoes. Do they run small, true to size, or big? I am looking to purchase a pair of Givenchy shoes. The reason I ask is that I find that there is a  huge variations in the designer shoes I purchase. Viktor and Rolf for me runs large, Stella McCartney runs tts, Chloe and Ferragamo run small. Thank you for your help!





Boot twin!!!  

In my experience Givenchy shoes can run big, small or TTS.  
I always ask the SA for advice specific to the shoe I want before I buy because sizing is so variable.


----------



## narabythesea

Straight-Laced said:


> Boot twin!!!
> 
> In my experience Givenchy shoes can run big, small or TTS.
> I always ask the SA for advice specific to the shoe I want before I buy because sizing is so variable.



haha! YAY! Boot twin!! I am unable to get to a store at this point to ask any sales person. But surprisingly, the customer service "liveperson" rep at Bergdorf's wasn't quite as helpful as I had hoped. I can't blame them as they are giving me advice online. Sigh. Thank you anyways! Now won't it be great if each design house has their own standard numerical sizing chart for their shoe size?


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
I buy almost all of my shoes online from overseas stores, so I ask the SA to actually try the shoe for size on their own foot, and then report back to me!!!  
Doing that at a big department store like BG might be difficult though  

You could also trying checking out the Givenchy shoes at NAP, mytheresa and Savannah as they offer sizing advice in the shoe description (although it's not always accurate).
If it's any help I asked the SA at shopzoe for sizing of the Givenchy studded flats like *CrazyBeautiful*'s and she advised that they were TTS.  I didn't buy them so I don't know for sure.
HTH!


----------



## k*d

Preordered these today for delivery in January.  I think I'll swap the nude ribbon for black as shown in the second pic.


----------



## eggpudding

^Those Lanvins are scrumptious!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

The Givenchy studded ballet flats run a half size small. 


Giuseppe Zanotti Military Lace Up Boots


----------



## narabythesea

Straight-Laced said:


> ^^
> I buy almost all of my shoes online from overseas stores, so I ask the SA to actually try the shoe for size on their own foot, and then report back to me!!!
> Doing that at a big department store like BG might be difficult though
> 
> You could also trying checking out the Givenchy shoes at NAP, mytheresa and Savannah as they offer sizing advice in the shoe description (although it's not always accurate).
> If it's any help I asked the SA at shopzoe for sizing of the Givenchy studded flats like *CrazyBeautiful*'s and she advised that they were TTS.  I didn't buy them so I don't know for sure.
> HTH!



Wow, thank you so much for your help Boot Twin!  I never thought of asking the SAs to try the shoes on! Brilliant! I checked Savannahs and I will probably buy the Givenchy bow flats. WEE! My shoe binge happens every 2 months, when I fool myself into thinking there is still room in my closet for new ones. Thank you again!


----------



## narabythesea

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> The Givenchy studded ballet flats run a half size small.
> 
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti Military Lace Up Boots



Thank you so much for your reply! Now I know what size to order !!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

Here are 3 new shoes purchases!!! My first FRYE boots!!!!




Carlos Santana




Juicy couture


----------



## sweetfacespout

k*d said:


> Preordered these today for delivery in January.  I think I'll swap the nude ribbon for black as shown in the second pic.


those are hot 

Missoni heels, they look perfect with my new white dress, can't wait to wear them next summer


----------



## .jourdyn.

*shoppinghabbit*: like your boots!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Kelsi Dagger Maxines!


----------



## xlovely

BcbgMaxAzria Loli flats

http://www.zappos.com/bcbgmaxazria-loli-black-snake

They are amaazingly comfortable! With the BCBG F&F sale, it's a great price for a ultra comfortable classic flat with a fun and edgy twist!


----------



## purselover328

My new gray OTK boots! 
http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx136/purselover328/IMG_0455.jpg


----------



## k*d

Thanks eggpudding & sweetfacespout!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Givenchy Woven Wedges


----------



## am2022

love these!!!  you need to take a pic of your collection!!! i bet it will be TDF~



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Givenchy Woven Wedges


----------



## IrisCole

Jeffrey Campbell "Daisy-D" Wedges:


----------



## am2022

my newest purchases:  YSL tributes in camel patent, ysl Ynot booties, Weitzman 5050 boot

will post pics soon!


----------



## kdo

WOW, can't wait to see -- fantastic purchases!!



amacasa said:


> my newest purchases: YSL tributes in camel patent, ysl Ynot booties, Weitzman 5050 boot
> 
> will post pics soon!


----------



## kdo

*CrazyBeautiful -* hot!!

*IrisCole -* Love your JC wedges!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

zara lace-up boots


----------



## lizziecat

Lara shoes by Bionda Castana.  They are gorgeous and so comfortable!  I love them!

http://www.biondacastana.com/pic/1o6O5_lara blk.jpg


----------



## purselover328




----------



## babybluegirl

ferragamo varinas   my first ferragamos ever


----------



## babybluegirl

and my lanvins 

i have to say though i'm not exactly loving the fit of the lanvin.  i have wide feet.  i reckon they'd look great on narrower feet.  the perils of purchasing online... 

(please pardon my gigantic feet)


----------



## lovechanel920

my newest purchase. more photos on my blog.


----------



## xlovely

Alberta Ferretti Blue Leather Sandals







I got them for only $60 at the Gilt Warehouse Sale in LA, retail price is $695! 

Better pic: http://features.elleuk.com/accessor...es_gallery&iNumber=213&sSortCategory=trend_no


----------



## Alyana

Kelsi Dagger "linzy" pumps





American Eagle riding boots


----------



## purse collector

Bought these OTK boots...yey, I got it in black 

http://www.colehaan.com/colehaan/catalog/product.jsp?catId=100&productId=356981&productGroup=356982


----------



## am2022

got the ysl not bootie in black suede...
unbelievably good price!!!  Retail $ 1400  YSL Cabazon sale:  $ 270
thanks for letting me share guys!


----------



## am2022

how do you make pics bigger again instead of thumbnail form?
thanks


----------



## am2022

more pics: ysl not bootie


----------



## am2022

random modelling pics of the bootie!


----------



## am2022

ysl patent tributes in camel/ olive!


----------



## 1DaySoon




----------



## xlovely

amacasa said:


> got the ysl not bootie in black suede...
> unbelievably good price!!!  Retail $ 1400  YSL Cabazon sale:  $ 270
> thanks for letting me share guys!



*amacasa*- I'm green with envy! Love love your new booties, and at that price ! I'm sending you a PM  They look really good on you too!


----------



## purse collector

Amacasa - I love all of your ysl's and for a good price.  Your booties look super sexy!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi


----------



## am2022

purse collector said:


> Amacasa - I love all of your ysl's and for a good price.  Your booties look super sexy!!!



x lovely and purse collector.. thanks guys!!! you are so sweet!

go and email susana now bec. if she has your size of anything that you want, she can presale this tuesday ( november 16) in time for thanksgiving...  this way the shoes are yours..

keep in mind the turn around on tributes are the fastest...

so,if she has tribtoos or tributes, make sure you go for it right away!

and as always... please post pics!!!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

1DaySoon said:


>



The Versace's are so cute!


----------



## laureenthemean

From the past couple weeks:
Christian Louboutin Clichy 100

















Maxine (by Kelsi Dagger)









Vivienne Westwood Anglomania Lady Dragon Heart II


----------



## am2022

love the clichy!



laureenthemean said:


> From the past couple weeks:
> Christian Louboutin Clichy 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine (by Kelsi Dagger)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vivienne Westwood Anglomania Lady Dragon Heart II


----------



## chloe_chanel

laureenthemean said:


> Vivienne Westwood Anglomania Lady Dragon Heart II



I just ordered the heart Melissa's too. Can't wait to open my box.


----------



## Mia Bella

*xlovely*: Great buy! I love your Alberta Ferretti sandalsthey're the best kind of blue. So jel!

*Alyana*: Those Kelsi Dagger pumps are hot! I've never heard of her before, thanks for sharing!

*purse collector*: your Cole Haan OTK boots are stunning! Feel free to take mod shots for us. 

*amacasa*: Love your Tribs and $270 for YSL booties?????  Great steal and an even greater pair of booties. You look gorgy in them!

*laureenthemean*: Love your Clichys. What a delicious cherry red.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

L.a.m.b.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Alyana said:


> Kelsi Dagger "linzy" pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Eagle riding boots



Bought those exact same Kelsi Daggers shoes the other day! Haven't arrived yet so I'm glad to see an IRL pic..they are even more wonderful IRL than the pics online!


----------



## bag_krazy

bag_krazy said:


> I recently ordered these Badgley Mischka lace booties- here is a stock pic. Hope they fit!



Just a small update on these booties: unfortunately had to send them back as they r too small for me. 

I have requested for a larger size (fingers crossed). But they are super cute IRL


----------



## SamanthaMarie83

http://www.zappos.com/nine-west-evenly-black-suede

I purchased these beauties a couple of weeks ago and absolutely adore them!!  They are beyond comfortable!


----------



## Ivy Lin

Guess Halworth Boot


----------



## thegirlys

Are you happy with the AE boots?? Reveiws on line were all over the place. Are they TTS?? they look great on you!





Alyana said:


> Kelsi Dagger "linzy" pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Eagle riding boots


----------



## sneezz

After eyeing these for quite some time, I decided to take the plunge when they showed up on bluefly again.

http://www.bluefly.com/Lanvin-black-lambskin-chain-ankle-flats/SEARCH/310105101/detail.fly

And also got these after much page reloading cuz someone had them in their cart.

http://www.bluefly.com/Ferragamo-black-patent-leather-Carla-grosgrain-bow-kitten-heel-pumps/cat20022/309945401/detail.fly


----------



## pchan2802

*PEDRO GARCIA Piper Heels*


----------



## Mia Bella

pchan2802 said:


> *PEDRO GARCIA Piper Heels*



These are HOT! How does the sizing run?


----------



## pchan2802

Mia Bella said:


> These are HOT! How does the sizing run?



Thanks!Normally I wear 71/2 and those pair I got size 38 and they fit perfect.


----------



## pchan2802

*Diane von Furstenberg Opal Wedge Sandal*


----------



## Stephanie***

pchan2802 said:


> *Diane von Furstenberg Opal Wedge Sandal*



I love wedges with skinny jeans!! They are amazing!!

Those are my new *Louboutin Legionana Glitter* flats


----------



## jellybebe

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Bought those exact same Kelsi Daggers shoes the other day! Haven't arrived yet so I'm glad to see an IRL pic..they are even more wonderful IRL than the pics online!



I bought the grey Pour La Victoire Irina pumps because I didn't want patent, otherwise I would have bought the Kelsi Daggers. They were so pretty and actually surprisingly comfortable for a shoe that high, but I returned them because I don't really have any occasion to wear them! Winter is coming, and I'm going to be working at the hospital a lot so I couldn't justify the cost!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

jellybebe said:


> I bought the grey Pour La Victoire Irina pumps because I didn't want patent, otherwise I would have bought the Kelsi Daggers. They were so pretty and actually surprisingly comfortable for a shoe that high, but I returned them because I don't really have any occasion to wear them! Winter is coming, and I'm going to be working at the hospital a lot so I couldn't justify the cost!



Did you find them to be really tight in the toe box area? I wanted to buy them because they remind me of YSLs and they're much cheaper, and my name is Irina haha but when I tried them on they were very tight


----------



## Mia Bella

I went to DSW today in search of a less severe pair of wedges (4" and under) and I found these cute suede babies. They're by MIA and are $50.


----------



## sneezz

^love those Mia Bella!  I should go check those out!  But of course I have the lucky size 5 feet and DSW has very few styles in my size.  Can you tell me what they're called?


----------



## babyontheway

CL black patent bianca- a very poor excuse of a modeling pic


----------



## Mia Bella

sneezz said:


> ^love those Mia Bella!  I should go check those out!  But of course I have the lucky size 5 feet and DSW has very few styles in my size.  Can you tell me what they're called?



They had a ton of sizes so you might get lucky! They also come in a Grey Suede too. I almost bought both and still might. 

The box says "MIA Girl" MODERN in Black

edit: Found them online!

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/mia+modern+wedge+pump?prodId=209508&productRef=SEARCH


----------



## sneezz

Mia Bella said:


> They had a ton of sizes so you might get lucky! They also come in a Grey Suede too. I almost bought both and still might.
> 
> The box says "MIA Girl" MODERN in Black
> And there's a number before the name: *c17705*
> 
> And one last piece of info, the product # on the receipt: *7422 8273 9901*
> 
> One of those should help you find it!



Wow thanks! I think I'll call my local DSW tomorrow or go on Monday to check it out.


----------



## sneezz

Hot legs babyontheway!  So jealous of your legs and the Biancas lol.


----------



## Mia Bella

sneezz said:


> Wow thanks! I think I'll call my local DSW tomorrow or go on Monday to check it out.



Oops, you quoted me before I edited..I found them online for you.  http://www.dsw.com/shoe/mia+modern+wedge+pump?prodId=209508&productRef=SEARCH

I hope you can find them at your store!


----------



## sneezz

Mia Bella said:


> Oops, you quoted me before I edited..I found them online for you.  http://www.dsw.com/shoe/mia+modern+wedge+pump?prodId=209508&productRef=SEARCH
> 
> I hope you can find them at your store!



Oh my when you said 4" or lower, I hoped they were lower lol.  Thanks! I can't do more than 2.5 inches, I'm a wuss. But the reviews look good. Looks like 5.5 is the smallest size. D'oh! You should totally get the grey one too at that price!


----------



## jellybebe

californiaCRUSH said:


> Did you find them to be really tight in the toe box area? I wanted to buy them because they remind me of YSLs and they're much cheaper, and my name is Irina haha but when I tried them on they were very tight



A lot of online reviews made me worried that they would be tight in the toe box but no, they fit perfectly, just couldn't see when/where I would wear them! So cute that they have the same name as you, too bad they didn't fit!


----------



## bnjj

I've been wanting some booties:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Alejandro Ingelmo pumps


----------



## Mia Bella

bnjj said:


> I've been wanting some booties:



I tried these on at DSW today! They're the hotness


----------



## bnjj

CrazyBeautiful, I have been reading though and enjoying your blog.  

I wish I could quit working full time and go back to school; the two degrees you have are the two degrees I want and then I could be doing work I am actually passionate about.

Anyway, great fashion info on your blog and you seem to have a knack for finding great deals.


----------



## bnjj

Mia Bella said:


> I tried these on at DSW today! They're the hotness


 
I'm not sure where I will wear them.  They look much higher than they actually are and aren't exactly office appropriate.


----------



## Ilgin

babyontheway said:


> CL black patent bianca- a very poor excuse of a modeling pic


hot shoes and killer legs! You rock the Biancas, *baby*!


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks ladies for the sweet compliments- I hate my legs, I feel like I have man legs



sneezz said:


> Hot legs babyontheway!  So jealous of your legs and the Biancas lol.





Ilgin said:


> hot shoes and killer legs! You rock the Biancas, *baby*!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Awww, thank you so much! You could go to school part-time?



bnjj said:


> CrazyBeautiful, I have been reading though and enjoying your blog.
> 
> I wish I could quit working full time and go back to school; the two degrees you have are the two degrees I want and then I could be doing work I am actually passionate about.
> 
> Anyway, great fashion info on your blog and you seem to have a knack for finding great deals.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

jellybebe said:


> A lot of online reviews made me worried that they would be tight in the toe box but no, they fit perfectly, just couldn't see when/where I would wear them! So cute that they have the same name as you, too bad they didn't fit!



Lucky duck 

You should get them and wear them al the time so I can live vicariously through you haha.


----------



## finzup

Just ordered : 






and





first ones are jessica simpson bravo and second ones are nine west felma.


----------



## shoppinghabbit

my frye boots came in!!!!!




And Yesterday I finally got my first pair of UGGs


----------



## ByeKitty

finzup said:


> Just ordered :
> 
> images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41F%2B5kc6eiL._SY100_.jpg
> and
> images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41EzW0qdEcL._SY100_.jpg
> 
> first ones are jessica simpson bravo and second ones are nine west felma.



Wow, those styles look a lot alike!!


----------



## ALLIEMO20

Bloch Rosalie In Rouge Patent Leather





Bloch Anastasia in Black Stardust Leather


----------



## SassySarah

My new Burberry all weather boot!  My permanent replacement for those ugly Uggs!


----------



## am2022

Mia, nice wedges.... i think they look that way because of those killerlegs!



Mia Bella said:


> I went to DSW today in search of a less severe pair of wedges (4" and under) and I found these cute suede babies. They're by MIA and are $50.


----------



## Dabyachunv

Stuart Weitzman 50/50 in nappa leather black.


----------



## lov

I have been a very bad girl this month:



Madden girl purchases









Xhilaration 





Franco Sarto Mahagony Batter boots"
The picture does them NO justice. They are so gorgeous!









Chinese Laundry Over the knee boots


----------



## am2022

wow ! love the haul!


lov said:


> I have been a very bad girl this month:
> 
> 
> 
> Madden girl purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xhilaration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franco Sarto Mahagony Batter boots"
> The picture does them NO justice. They are so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Laundry Over the knee boots


----------



## lov

amacasa said:


> wow ! love the haul!




Thanks!!


----------



## Deborah1986

_first pair of heels !









_


----------



## gipursegal

Wow love those Frye boots!!  perfect for winter.  did anyone see the Tory Burch flats that were on Oprah's favorite items? Anyone have them and like?


----------



## lov

I just got these today!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Giuseppe Zanotti Boots


----------



## klj

shoppinghabbit said:


> my frye boots came in!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1256258
> 
> 
> And Yesterday I finally got my first pair of UGGs
> View attachment 1256259



I have those Harness's too...love them!  Congrats!


----------



## Windelynn

Charlotte Olympias Immodesty!
















it came with a pair of red stockings with the spider emblem on the back


----------



## chloe_chanel

^^ love those.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Just ordered these in black.


----------



## Ilgin

Windelynn said:


> Charlotte Olympias Immodesty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it came with a pair of red stockings with the spider emblem on the back


 
Beautiful!!!


----------



## cmtrull

I'm on a shopping ban, but the last pair of boots I purchased before that were these Calvin Klein "Dina" boots. In love with them. I might have to get them in another color once the ban is lifted!


----------



## nillacobain

lov said:


> I just got these today!!!


 
Cute!!!! I SO need a pair of rain boots!


----------



## cuddles001

Windelynn,

All I can say is "WOW"

They are great looking shoes!


----------



## punksjunk

cmtrull said:


> I'm on a shopping ban, but the last pair of boots I purchased before that were these Calvin Klein "Dina" boots. In love with them. I might have to get them in another color once the ban is lifted!



Love the boots and the outfit!


----------



## Mia Bella

My LD Tuttle Shapers arrived today!! I took this for another thread but thought I'd share here too. I had to grab a bunch of different pieces to get an idea of what to wear with them. Sorry for the pic-fest!


----------



## chloe_chanel

You look fab miabella! I think the boots are sexay!


----------



## Gerry

Black dress and striped dress look the best....very cute!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jessica Simpson Dany in tan


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Love those JS shoes!


----------



## cmtrull

*punksjunk*: Thank you!

*Mia Bella*: Those look gorgeous!!


----------



## annemerrick

Just bought these super cool "ICON" boots at a thrift store!!


----------



## purse collector

Bought sw 5050 boots and toms shoes in black glitter


----------



## kdo

Pour La Victoire Irina in Taupe Suede.  I love them!


----------



## klj

kdo said:


> pour la victoire irina in taupe suede.  I love them!


hot!


----------



## linhhhuynh

in black! http://www.bakersshoes.com/product.aspx?c=289&p=165605


----------



## babyontheway

First of my sale haul to arrive
Brian Atwood maniac pump in bourdeaux 120 mm heel


----------



## Mia Bella

Thank you *chloe_chanel, Gerry, cmtrull*! 

Congrats again *purse collector* for getting that price match for your 5050s!  

*kdo*, those pumps are amazing! Where did you buy them? I'm pretty sure I NEED those. Badly. 

*linh*, love those boots! They're going to be so versatile and they look very comfy.  Mods when you get them, yes?

*babyontheway*, So pretty!! Congrats! How about some mods??


----------



## yvr_honey

kdo said:


> Pour La Victoire Irina in Taupe Suede.  I love them!



_kdo_, gorgeous! 

Do they run TTS? I am eyeing the black suede ones and would really like to get first-hand information.  TIA!


----------



## kdo

THanks, *klj, mia & yvr_honey!*

*mia - * I got mine at Endless. Wait for a sale. 

*yvr -* they run tts but is shallow in the toe box so you may consider sizing up a half size.  I did only because my size was not available so they are a tiny bit long where my heels slip just a bit but heel grips will take care of that.


----------



## Jujuwa514

Burberry Smoked Check Ballerinas in Black! LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE them!


----------



## sandylainey

Love these slouchy boots! And they actually fit my huge calves! Hahaha!!

Brand: Schutz
$289.95 + tax
Nordstroms
Black


----------



## cassandra22007

Just got these, perfect for the holidays! And on sale!!

Devi Kroell Gold Tweed Pumps


----------



## sharbear508

These McQueen beauties are on their way to me from the NAP sale...I am sooo excited!!!


----------



## yvr_honey

kdo said:


> *yvr -* they run tts but is shallow in the toe box so you may consider sizing up a half size.  I did only because my size was not available so they are a tiny bit long where my heels slip just a bit but heel grips will take care of that.



Thanks for the tip, _kdo_! I'll be trying them on this weekend - can't wait!


----------



## am2022

congrats on this one!!!
such a classic remembrance of mcqueen!!!



sharbear508 said:


> These McQueen beauties are on their way to me from the NAP sale...I am sooo excited!!!
> 
> View attachment 1264509


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Dior Cutout Wedges


----------



## Windelynn

^^Super Super cute!!! Love those Dior Cutout Wedges!!!


----------



## Windelynn

been on a bit of a shopping spree , got these MiuMiu and a pair of Prada short boots.


----------



## sneezz




----------



## teecane

can u please tell me who r these boots made by?


----------



## bnjj

My three newest additions.  I am expecting DHL to deliver my Choos tomorrow.  Tracking shows they tried to deliver to my office after 8pm Friday.  WTH??


----------



## Straight-Laced

Burberry Cruise 2011 - keepers!!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Windelynn said:


> been on a bit of a shopping spree , got these MiuMiu and a pair of Prada short boots.




_Love_ this Miu Miu style Windelynn - very chic!!


----------



## sneezz

Got another pair of pumps but Cole Haan this time:


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Rock & Republic Saffron from NM $395

most i've EVER paid for shoes! but i LOVE them  had to get a 7. i'm usually a 6.5 in open toe and 7 in boots so i hope they work! 

gonna wear them with this:

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4483365&clickid=cart

i got a different leather jacket to go with. i hope it works, if not i'll be searching for another.


----------



## jen_sparro

These two-
Boston Babe Overy $60 (RRP $120)




Gucci Palmas- ebay buy


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Sergio Rossi


----------



## babyontheway

I am in love with my new Miu Miu ballet flats- and even better got them on sale!  I also love pink and glitter, so what better find than pink glitter Louboutin ron ron?


----------



## frick&frack

^I love pink & glitter too!!!  GREAT choice!!!


----------



## myztic

babyontheway , those are gorgeous. Where did you buy them


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks- I am a sucker for anything glitter- when I saw the pink glitter I knew I had to have them 


frick&frack said:


> ^I love pink & glitter too!!!  GREAT choice!!!



Hi- I got the ron ron's from Barney's and the miu miu ballet flats from Nordstroms


myztic said:


> babyontheway , those are gorgeous. Where did you buy them


----------



## Espinosa

These Jeffrey Campbells came today for me.


----------



## sammie_sue

Got these two today.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Just bought these in black to go w/my NYE dress


----------



## PursyGalore

Just received my Gucci Chain Flats from DSW today!


----------



## cococola

Dark chocolate brown patent Repetto's just came in, got them at 50%


----------



## Windelynn

Brian Atwood Drama Pumps! 40% off ...


----------



## Gerry

cococola, where did you get your Repettos,please? Pic??


----------



## cococola

Just got these AMAZING Chanel flats in from eBay. I've been hunting them for two years now and FINALLY found them in my size!!!



















@Gerry birdla.com I got the last pair of Repetto flats they had in stock, so I think the sale is over. If you're interested in the color, it's nearly a black patent but becomes a rich dark brown in the light. The picture doesn't really do the color justice.


----------



## babyontheway

I have received some more sale finds  I have one more pair on the way
YSL Mousse Tribute 105- purchased from Saks.com
CL Coffee Bibi- purchased from Shoe In
Nude mater claudes


----------



## cmtrull

*CrazyBeautifulU *- Love those! They're so different.

*babyontheway*- Love that pink!


----------



## love2shop_26

babyontheway said:


> I have received some more sale finds  I have one more pair on the way
> YSL Mousse Tribute 105- purchased from Saks.com
> CL Coffee Bibi- purchased from Shoe In
> Nude mater claudes



Love the Tribs!!!! Congrats!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Prada Pumps


----------



## kitechick

I am so happy about my latest purchase of Yves Saint Laurent Gisele 80 booties. They are so comfy, unbelievable for a heel so high !


----------



## flsurfergirl3

UPDATE:

sad to say the shoes were a huge disappointment.  they will be returned. the were a tad too big, the leather bunched up on the top of my foot, no support at all around the ankle, and my foot slid through the front peep toe.

also, the color was WAY off. the peachy cream turned out to be a tan brown and the silver studs are gunmetal. so bummed. here are what they really look like (these were added to ShopBop after i purchased from Neimans). had i known, i wouldn't have ordered them. they color says grey...i should've know. 

http://www.shopbop.com/all-over-stud...rch-shopbysize

compared to the neiman's photo (my avatar): http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/ca...253D4294966733

ah well...i will keep saving for my 1st pair of Loubs!


----------



## Gerry

At last, my boots went on sale. Lve them!!!

http://www.jildorshoes.com/product.c...79&PID=2178999


----------



## tsjmom

Ugg Classic in chocolate.


----------



## MrsTGreen

*DSW Purchase*
www.i974.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.com


----------



## guccilove

vince camuto saran in leopard print:

http://www.vincecamuto.com/Shoes/High-Heels/SARAN2--LEOPARD.html

hunter huntress in gloss black:

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?searchCID=4016&vid=1&pid=705942&scid=705942032


----------



## cmtrull

*CrazyBeautifulU* - Those pumps are GORGEOUS!


----------



## fifififiona

starstyleinc.com/rupert-sanderson-joyce-brogues-pic30568.jpg

My recent beloved new shoes 
Have been wearing them pretty much every sec!!


----------



## fifififiona

http://www.starstyleinc.com/rupert-sanderson-joyce-brogues-pic30568.jpg

This URL should work!


----------



## coco5

fifififiona said:


> http://www.starstyleinc.com/rupert-sanderson-joyce-brogues-pic30568.jpg
> 
> This URL should work!



it doesnt


----------



## coco5

Here are mine! I wanted to get leather but the color of these enzo angiolinis nubuck boots...http://[url=http://uppix.net/4/9/f/7bd781a24392372c0bef41e7109b0.html]uppix.net/4/9/f/7bd781a24392372c0bef41e7109b0.jpg[/URL]


----------



## calisnoopy

*Burberry Aviator Shearling Booties*







*Burberry Shearling Lined Weather Boots*












*Co-op Barneys Vintage NY Ankle Studded Boots in Black*


----------



## .pursefiend.

Jeffrey Campbell "Clinic"





Elizabeth & James "E-stint"


----------



## calisnoopy

thegoreprincess said:


> Kelsi Dagger Maxines!


 

these are so cute, never heard of this brand till now

are they comfy and do they run TTS?


----------



## .pursefiend.

Espinosa said:


> These Jeffrey Campbells came today for me.


 
cuteeeee!


----------



## Filifjonka

2 pairs over this weekend:
these boots from CL and Alexandre Birman python ballerina flats (they are soooo nice, I think I'm over Lanvin now):


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Christian Louboutin Moirismo espadrilles in dusty rose


----------



## mymaryjanes

Harley Davidson Sedona boots. Here they are at Zappos... they just came today so I have no pictures of me in them. http://www.zappos.com/harley-davidson-sedona


----------



## Straight-Laced

Filifjonka said:


> 2 pairs over this weekend:
> these boots from CL and Alexandre Birman python ballerina flats (they are soooo nice, I think I'm over Lanvin now):
> View attachment 1272255
> 
> 
> View attachment 1272256






Egoutina boots!!!  Congrats - they're gorgeous  
Did you get the black studs or silver??


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Givenchy studded pumps


----------



## punksjunk

vera wang lavender lilians in bone


----------



## Filifjonka

Straight-Laced said:


> Egoutina boots!!! Congrats - they're gorgeous
> Did you get the black studs or silver??


 
Black ones, and they are AMAZING.  I was thinking for 2 months, probably, if to get them or not, and they go so well together with everything, and can be really dressed up or down   due to the hidden wedge heel they are also super comfy, and easiest "riding boots" that I have to take off/put on.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Filifjonka said:


> *Black ones, and they are AMAZING*.  I was thinking for 2 months, probably, if to get them or not, and they go so well together with everything, and can be really dressed up or down   due to the hidden wedge heel they are also super comfy, and easiest "riding boots" that I have to take off/put on.




now I officially have boot envy - I _really love_ the black studded egoutinas  

enjoy


----------



## kett

Here, here - they are soooo gorgeous. Congrats on nabbing them.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Marc Jacobs lizard peeptoe pumps


----------



## lorihmatthews

Lots of great Coach sales going on now. I got the Leonora boots, Cassy suede wedges and Luck booties.


----------



## lov

I just got these glitter beauties.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> Jeffrey Campbell "Clinic"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth & James "E-stint"
> g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Large/5/_6076585.jpg


 

I love both pairs! Especially the first


----------



## chloegirl

I've already posted these on the Tribtoo thread, but wanted to share them here.

Tribtoo 80 slingbacks and Tribtoo 105 pumps.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Ok I've recently done a bit of shopping

I've ordered 11 Christian Louboutins in various styles mostly from Barneys some off of eBay

I also bought a pair of Dior Sandals and a pair of Manolo Blahnik sandals 2 weeks ago from NM Last Call.

a pair of Guiseppe Zanotti peep toe booties from Editor's Closet

I got 2 Miss Chief 1 black & 1 red
1 Pretty Woman Boots on the way
1 Pair of Pony Hair Bouclette (sp)
1 pair of JS pony hair & leather booties
a pair of Espidrilles
2 pair of Wedges
1 pair of Miss Fred
And some others that I do not remember the name of the styles


----------



## Stephanie***

^^^Can't wait for pics


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi wedges


----------



## pchan2802

*Report Signature

Before *







*After*


----------



## pchan2802

Just ordered the Pour La Victoire Irina Pump in Black Suede from Revolve Clothing.


----------



## .pursefiend.

pchan2802 said:


> *Report Signature*
> 
> *Before *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After*


 

wow


----------



## .pursefiend.

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I love both pairs! Especially the first


 

thank ya thank ya


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

pchan2802 said:


> *Report Signature*
> 
> *Before *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After*


 

hot! did you do this yourself?


----------



## pchan2802

~Fabulousity~ said:


> hot! did you do this yourself?



Yes...my first DIY strass shoes ^^


----------



## HauteMama

While these are not designer, I chose these for my NYE shoes this year. My dress will be fairly simple, and the beading and tie closure of these very high shoes will really dress it up.


----------



## taydev

pchan2802 said:


> Just ordered the Pour La Victoire Irina Pump in Black Suede from Revolve Clothing.


 
 Awesome strassing there!!! gorgeous shoes.


----------



## madigan

burberry shearling motorcycle platform boots ^_^


----------



## ellacoach

I don't have them yet, but Jimmy Choo Hunter black rain boots!!!


----------



## Ilgin

love your boots, *madigan*! Perfect!


----------



## pchan2802

*Pour La Victoire Forsa Suede Platform Booties from Shopbop.







*


----------



## madigan

Ilgin said:


> love your boots, *madigan*! Perfect!



thank you! so expensive, so i really had to want them and took the plunge!


----------



## randr21

pour la victoire sightings on this thread is impressive....clean lines, easy to wear, and looks expensive!


----------



## misspinkles

bought these over the weekend - biggest bargain! $60AUD
Tony Bianco Wedges


----------



## Espinosa

Some MbyMJ booties!


----------



## DC-Cutie

My search for a great pair of OTK boots has ended!  May I introduce Stuart Weitzman 5050:


----------



## Chanel 0407

They look great on you!  So happy you got them already.  Did you find them to fit big?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel 0407 said:


> They look great on you!  So happy you got them already.  Did you find them to fit big?



nope, not big at all.  I was actually afraid they were going to be too tight, since I have muscular calves.


----------



## Chanel 0407

oh, I wasn't talking about that way.  I meant in the foot.  I ordered size 6.5 which is my normal size and my foot was sliding around so I was going to see how a 6 would fit.


----------



## sneezz

Those 5050s look haute on you DC-Cutie!  I can't wait to try mine on Friday when I pick them up from my MILs.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Very very nice *DC*.  Is that skirt from jcrew? If so, we are skirt twins lol.
Those Jeffery Campbell shoes are very hott and unique *pursefiend*.

Wow @ your shoe transformation *pchan2802*!  That's very cool.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Ordered these Dolce Vita boots as an early birthday present to myself 






I'll post personal pics after they arrive. I'm excited.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Alaia


----------



## jeshika

these arrived yesterday

Christian Louboutin Royal Blue Maudissimas










Brian Atwood Drama


----------



## bnjj

Giuseppe Zanotti Ruched Ankle Boots


----------



## icecreamom

Chanel!!!!


----------



## babyontheway

chica- I love them!  They look beautiful on you


icecreamom said:


> Chanel!!!!


----------



## babyontheway

I love my new triubte pumps 90 mm, purchased from Hirshleifers for 60% off


----------



## fieryfashionist

My recent (past month) shoe purchases:

SW black leather 50/50 boots (Bloomies sale):





CL black suede Alta Ariellas (ebay steal - and excuse the mirror... the shoes aren't dirty at all):









Tory Burch black glitter Corbet ankle booties:





Miu Miu jeweled flats (ebay steal):





Stuart Weitzman black leather OTK boots (also bought the brown) - both found on sale:





Brian Atwood 120 Dramas (sale):









cont'd...


----------



## fieryfashionist

Nicholas Kirkwood black leather/lace ankle booties (sale)... HAD to have these, they are fabulous!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

They are beautiful!!   Congrats!! 



icecreamom said:


> Chanel!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ahh, what a fabulous score!!!   You always pick the most fab shoes!   Do you know if they had the higher heel height too? 




babyontheway said:


> I love my new triubte pumps 90 mm, purchased from Hirshleifers for 60% off


----------



## randr21

Love the YSL! I think it's burgundy, right? I have the same color, but 105's and the platform is a little different.

I die at your NK's Fiery! I wanted them when I first saw them on nordie's designer lookbook. Adore all of your purchases, you look great in all the boots!


----------



## Suzie

I love my new Jimmy Choo's.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

Suzie said:


> I love my new Jimmy Choo's.


 LOVE THEM! are these the feline?


----------



## Suzie

^They are the Suede and Elaphe snake sandal

Here is the link http://www.jimmychoo.com/fallwinter-10/frill/invt/102frillsep


----------



## Suzie

^I think they are also called feline.


----------



## Perfect Day

Suzie said:


> ^They are the Suede and Elaphe snake sandal
> 
> Here is the link http://www.jimmychoo.com/fallwinter-10/frill/invt/102frillsep



love them!!!


----------



## icecreamom

*babyontheway* Thank you so much honey! Your YSL pumps are gorgeous, they look so comfy! 

*fiery* You went all out with your shoe shopping!! I love the boots and the miu miu flats , and thank you for the sweet comment lovely lady !!!


----------



## lovebeibei

after months of searching, finally found a pair of OTK boots i love!!


----------



## calisnoopy

lovebeibei said:


> after months of searching, finally found a pair of OTK boots i love!!


 
LOVE these, are they flat and may I ask which brand and how much they were?


----------



## mjpang

My new Miu Miu flats in Nube!


----------



## randr21

calisnoopy said:


> LOVE these, are they flat and may I ask which brand and how much they were?


 
I love them too!  cant ever get enough of OTK boots.  they make your legs look super long and slim.  must know who makes them and where did you find yours?


----------



## icecreamom

*mjpang* Ohh WOW! Your flats are so cute


----------



## cfellis522

calisnoopy said:


> LOVE these, are they flat and may I ask which brand and how much they were?



Calisnoopy - I still lust over your Gucci OTK boots. Now if only you were my size!!!!  LoL. These are flat so they would be an alternative to those.  Hope you are having a happy holiday!  Cara


----------



## Straight-Laced

*fiery* your shoe and boot haul is fabulous!!!
The NKs    and CLs are outstanding!!


*Suzie* those Choos are GORGEOUS!!!!   Enjoy


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I adore your flats *mjpang*!


----------



## Mia Bella

*fieryfashionist*: KILLER HAUL!! I know you'll work all those beautiful babies. 



lovebeibei said:


> after months of searching, finally found a pair of OTK boots i love!!



Love these. Deets please!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Prada


----------



## sneezz

Nice Chanels *icecreamom*!

What a haul *fieryfashionist*!

*lovebeibei* those OTK boots are hot on you!

Cute Miu Miu flats *mjpang*!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*icecreamom* - your Chanel's are beautiful!

*babyontheway* - I love your YSL pumps! 

*fieryfashionist* - Ahhhh!!!  OMG!  You have amazing taste!  I love everything especially the Atwood pumps!

*Suzie* - what a sexy pump!  gorgeous!

*lovebeibei* - your OTK looks awesome on you!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*mjpang* - your Miu Miu flats are absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## minx

My Jimmy Choo Urban Sandals in black. I am so in love!!


----------



## sneezz

^cute!

SW 5050:






Cole Haan:


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*minx* - your sandals are adorable!
*sneezz* - I have the 50/50 too and I LOVE them to death!  They are so soft and gorgeous.  You wear them so well!

I just got these Elizabeth & James suede knee high boots.  The suede is very thick and they have an interesting drape-y design.  Thank you for letting me share!!!


----------



## beeelythe

I scored two pairs of Frye boots at 40% off each online!

The first are these 15r Harness boots in Khaki Old Town for $166 including tax and overnight shipping!  They so wonderful and comfortable, although they do scuff a little easily.

http://www.6pm.com/product/7559842/color/239311

The second are the 12r Harness boots in Tan (seems like their signature color) for $130!  I'm still waiting for these to arrive.

http://www.isaay.com/fry-100005.html


----------



## sneezz

Those are real cute on you *nhu* *nhu*!  I want your legs!  I can't help but notice the 5050 are a little loose in the ankle area, maybe wearing them with thicker socks might help.


----------



## keywi100

I just received these today from Endless.com. Charles David Vela. They look really cute with skinny jeans. I have to say that the quality of Charles David shoes is not what it used to be- their shoes used to have leather soles and lining- but overall, these are nice boots.


----------



## Luv n bags

sneezz said:


> ^cute!
> 
> SW 5050:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cole Haan:


 
Sneez, I think your 5050s look fine.  These are my Hammers with no socks.  When I have jeans on, they are not as baggy.


----------



## Nhu Nhu

sneezz said:


> Those are real cute on you *nhu* *nhu*!  I want your legs!  I can't help but notice the 5050 are a little loose in the ankle area, maybe wearing them with thicker socks might help.



Sneezz - I do find that wearing thick socks do help.  Nowadays, I fold my socks over skinny jeans, jeggins, or tights at the ankle area to help with the looseness and it also help keep the jeans secure as I place my feet into the boot.


----------



## sneezz

Thanks TT (your hammers look great on you) and nhu nhu!  I feel better now.  I think I'll try them with thicker socks and/or skinny jeans to see how they fit.  I think a size 4 would've been tight with thicker socks.

Mia Bella, I forgot to answer your other question.  They fit great in the knee area, not nearly as wide as the hammers were, definitely more fitted.  I did take a side view pic but it was too dark so I didn't upload it.  I might try again tomorrow.


----------



## taydev

sneez, love your 5050's
tigertrixie love the hammers

I need one of these boots lol


----------



## pchan2802

My Zara shoes after being strassed.


----------



## sneezz

^ you have a real nack for that! Love them!

Thanks taydev for the compliment.


----------



## chloe_chanel

pchan2802 said:


> My Zara shoes after being strassed.



Those are tdf!  Great job!


----------



## AEGIS

that's neat pchan? do you strass a lot of your shoes?


----------



## pchan2802

Thank Ladies!

@ AEGIS : Those are my second strass shoes and I think the last pair.No more patience .


----------



## purse collector

Got these balenciaga wedges 
http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?din=1&tskay=3FD17CD7&cod10=441369981B&dept=women&sts=sr_women80


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*Nothing special*

I have nothing else to do, these are not designer sadly. But this is more productive than trolling YouTube. RocketDog & Style&Co from Macy's. Yes I know ew Macy's, but it was because we got a Macy's gift card from a friend for christmas so I had to buy something.

Style&co









RocketDog


----------



## sneezz

^very cute!  The rocket dogs remind me of my corso como flats.


----------



## taydev

Everyones purchases are great! They all look comfy! These just in today.


----------



## green.bee

taydev said:


> These just in today.



I usually don't wear high heels but yours YSL are TDF


----------



## daffodilz

my new shoes


----------



## chloe_chanel

^^O-M-G I love the Chanels!


----------



## silverfern

Celine wedges


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

L.a.m.b.


----------



## Jeannam2008

I just bought my 1st pair of Sperry top-siders for $85.00 at Nordstrom today. I'll post a picture of them later


----------



## jeshika

love the chanels, *daff*!


----------



## daffodilz

thanks *chloe_chanel* and *jeshika* !
i really adore them as well


----------



## cocosapphire

Purchased these Manolo Blahnik's two-tone flats (black patent and grey quilted leather), on Dec. 31 at Saks, for an additional 40% off.


----------



## lilflobowl

Valentino Bow Dorsays









Prada Bow Flats









Cesare Paciotti OTK boots


----------



## Ilgin

*silverfern*, I adore these Celine wedges! Congrats!
*lilflobowl*, love all your newest additions! The Prada bow flats are so cute!!!


----------



## randr21

holy moly those boots are hot!


----------



## lilflobowl

Thanks *Ilgin*! I'd been eyeing them since my last trip in July so when I saw them in the boutique this recent trip I had to get them!

*randr21*, thank you


----------



## cocosapphire

*lilflobowl - -* love the Valentino Bows! One of my best friends just purchased them in a beautiful green. Enjoy!


----------



## c0uture

Just ordered these!


----------



## sneezz

^ ooh I like the color on those Hunter wellies!

Nice YSL *taydev*!


----------



## lilflobowl

*cocosapphire*, thank you! I saw the green you mention; it's like an emerald green right? It's very pretty! Valentino made an awesome red bow as well; delish!


----------



## c0uture

sneezz said:


> ^ ooh I like the color on those Hunter wellies!
> 
> Nice YSL *taydev*!



Thanks!


----------



## Jeannam2008

Okay so here's a pic of my new Sperry's from Nordstrom yesterday only $85.00!


----------



## bnjj

The last pair of shoes I will be buying for some time since I have gone over board lately.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## jen_sparro

^ where did you find those?! I've been lusting over those since they were first up on NAP! They look fabulous on you


----------



## coutureddd

new Hunter rainboots on sale from Saks!


----------



## ColdSteel

I stumbled upon a mystery Dior pump at work today that came up as the Miss Dior peeptoe but was less than half the price. So like any sane shoe freak, I ordered it. Normally they never go that low (classic style) so I'm thinking it might be a seasonal color... all that I know is that it is a Miss Dior peep toe and is black. 

I am going to have a fantastic surprise on my hands!  Love that silhouette! The wait is driving me crazy and I only ordered them four hours ago!


----------



## sneezz




----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*lilflobowl*- Those Valentino bows made my heart skip a beat!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I finally got my Dolce Vita boots. 

A birthday present to myself.


----------



## babyontheway

The last of my sale buys
Gucci Sly boots and chanel ballet flats (both purchased from Nordstroms 12/10)


----------



## cocosapphire

*WhitleyGilbert* - - Ha! Love the Dolce's (would totally match one of my jackets)!


----------



## cocosapphire

lilflobowl said:


> *cocosapphire*, thank you! I saw the green you mention; it's like an emerald green right? It's very pretty! Valentino made an awesome red bow as well; delish!


 
Yes, it was a gorgeous green.  We didn't see the red bows, or she would have purchased those as well, I'm sure.  Hmmm, wondering if I should mention the red bows to her?


----------



## am2022

this is my last purchase for the year 2010!!!

i hope it is worth it!

Zanotti Savana leopard wedges~!~~\

Im banned now~


----------



## am2022

crazy beautiful .. love these.

had it in my cart forever at outnet.com and decided against it as it might be too high..

snagged the zanottis instead .. hoping the wedge will make it more walkable~!



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## Jeannam2008

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I finally got my Dolce Vita boots.
> 
> A birthday present to myself.



I want these shoes  They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Sale find! 

*CL Simple pump 85 in goa lamé kid*


----------



## Lemon+

Acne Rifle boots. 50% off for $350


----------



## singsongjones

amacasa said:


> this is my last purchase for the year 2010!!!
> 
> i hope it is worth it!
> 
> Zanotti Savana leopard wedges~!~~\
> 
> Im banned now~


 
Those are so funky! I love them...I think they'll be worth it.


----------



## icecreamom

Elsie87 said:


> Sale find!
> 
> *CL Simple pump 85 in goa lamé kid*


 

Ohhh *Elsie*, where did you find them!!? they are gorgeous and soooo comfy!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> this is my last purchase for the year 2010!!!
> 
> i hope it is worth it!
> 
> Zanotti Savana leopard wedges~!~~\
> 
> Im banned now~







omg amacasa these are fab!!!


----------



## randr21

icecreamom said:


> Ohhh *Elsie*, where did you find them!!? they are gorgeous and soooo comfy!


 


CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Miu Miu


 

both beautiful shoes...


----------



## am2022

SL:

i hope i can walk in them though!  i will keep you posted...

alaia pics?



Straight-Laced said:


> omg amacasa these are fab!!!


----------



## am2022

thanks singsongjones!



singsongjones said:


> Those are so funky! I love them...I think they'll be worth it.


----------



## ColdSteel

Elsie87 said:


> Sale find!
> 
> *CL Simple pump 85 in goa lamé kid*



Oh... my... god. 



My miss diors came today!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jen_sparro

Not designer but I can't quite justify 1K on Ann Demeulmeester shoes as a student  Switching the laces as I hate them, cannot wait to wear them to uni:


----------



## kett

amacasa said:


> this is my last purchase for the year 2010!!!
> 
> i hope it is worth it!
> 
> Zanotti Savana leopard wedges~!~~\
> 
> Im banned now~



Soooo jealous - I love, love, love those.

Love the Miss Dior's ColdSteel!


----------



## am2022

hi kett!!!  thanks dear!

call bergdorf goodman - they might have other sizes.

oh, shopbop yesterday had them in i think 38 or 39?

good luck dear!



kett said:


> Soooo jealous - I love, love, love those.
> 
> Love the Miss Dior's ColdSteel!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Alaia


----------



## petot

Jen_Sparro: What brands are the black shoes?
I can't afford Ann D either and these seem like a good alternative..are they comfy?? Thx!!


----------



## jen_sparro

^I got them from an Australian brand Zomp, they rip off all the designer shoes sadly. They are really comfy! My sister has a boot version of these and she has been wearing them 24/7 during her trip to Japan. I've put foot petals in mine just to be sure I don't get any ball pain


----------



## taydev

They dont have the low vamp for the toe cleavage that I normally love, but this is the _CLOSEST_ color _EVER_ to my skin color. So, here's my nudes, they're Prada.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jen_sparro said:


> ^I got them from an Australian brand Zomp, they rip off all the designer shoes sadly. They are really comfy! My sister has a boot version of these and she has been wearing them 24/7 during her trip to Japan. I've put foot petals in mine just to be sure I don't get any ball pain





*jen_sparro* I wore my Ann D's into a Zomp store and the SA's assumed they were Zomp shoes until I took them off (to try on shoes!) and they saw the label - the Zomp ones are very similar to the originals  
I have to put foot petals in mine too.


----------



## stilly

*taydev* and *Crazy* - Gorgeous heels!!! Love them!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Nicholas Kirkwood on sale!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Balenciaga


----------



## kett

Darn, no love. Thanks for the heads up, though!



amacasa said:


> hi kett!!!  thanks dear!
> 
> call bergdorf goodman - they might have other sizes.
> 
> oh, shopbop yesterday had them in i think 38 or 39?
> 
> good luck dear!


----------



## randr21

Straight-Laced said:


> Balenciaga


 
omg, where did you get these and were they on sale?


----------



## dc419

Christian Louboutin





Christian Louboutin





Chanel


----------



## jen_sparro

Straight-Laced said:


> *jen_sparro* I wore my Ann D's into a Zomp store and the SA's assumed they were Zomp shoes until I took them off (to try on shoes!) and they saw the label - the Zomp ones are very similar to the originals
> I have to put foot petals in mine too.



You have to have the most perfect collection on earth... I feel awful for buying knockoffs but even on evil bay the Ann Ds are holding their value 
Those Bals and Nicholas Kirkwoods are amazing!  You're killing me


----------



## xanderbsb

I got a pair of Gucci Hysteria pumps from DSW for $45.25


----------



## Straight-Laced

randr21 said:


> omg, where did you get these and were they on sale?




I've been looking for these in the black & vanilla so I grabbed them when I saw them come into mytheresa a couple of weeks ago - not on sale.
I'm happy with them anyway - they're super flattering and easy to wear


----------



## Straight-Laced

jen_sparro said:


> I feel awful for buying knockoffs but even on evil bay the Ann Ds are holding their value
> Those Bals and Nicholas Kirkwoods are amazing!  You're killing me




Thanks *jen*!   

Hmmm, I don't hold a firm and unyielding position on high street interpretations of fashion shoes  
It's not as if Zomp (or whoever) is trying to sell them as Ann D's.  And as you say,  the originals are holding their value so I don't think Ann Demeulemeester's label has been devalued as a result    
The style is a contemporary classic now - I hope they work for you


----------



## am2022

Straight laced.. these are 

how much and where?





Straight-Laced said:


> Balenciaga


----------



## flirtsy

tommy hilfiger duck boots i've wanted them since forever 

http://demandware.edgesuite.net/aad...products/productdetail/E98FB01664_990_FNT.jpg
*(tommyhilfiger.co.uk)*

i got the red version though from the runway


----------



## Ilgin

Straight-Laced said:


> Nicholas Kirkwood on sale!


 


Straight-Laced said:


> Balenciaga


 
AMAZING!


----------



## soleilbrun

ColdSteel said:


> Oh... my... god.
> 
> 
> 
> My miss diors came today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 Congratulations on your purchase.  I am happy they shipped the ones you really wanted.  Great price!


----------



## Kayapo97

OMG I just snapped up a pair of black python thigh high burberry boots - cannot believe I've actually done it. I never thought I'd be able to get a pair since I feel in love with them after seeing them on the catwalk. Couldn't resist when I saw them discounted and they had a pair in my size. 

They are amazing and feel lovely.

Picture from Burberry.


----------



## randr21

Kaya, you MUST share pics of them when you get them...preferably mod pics.


----------



## am2022

These are 

I have the regular leather ones... Straight laced has them too!!!

Now we are all burberry OTK boot sisters!



Kayapo97 said:


> OMG I just snapped up a pair of black python thigh high burberry boots - cannot believe I've actually done it. I never thought I'd be able to get a pair since I feel in love with them after seeing them on the catwalk. Couldn't resist when I saw them discounted and they had a pair in my size.
> 
> They are amazing and feel lovely.
> 
> Picture from Burberry.


----------



## kdo

Yes, Kaya, you MUST!  Congrats!



randr21 said:


> Kaya, you MUST share pics of them when you get them...preferably mod pics.


----------



## kristenmi123

I had fun shopping today......

my first glittery pair of shoes ~ Jimmy Choo


----------



## ReisKitty

Bal Flats on sale! 


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod109200044


----------



## Kayapo97

Amacasa

Have you had a chance to wear your boots much yet?, just wondering what they feel like after a few hours wear as I am not used to platforms.

I am trying sort out an outfit to wear them with. I have a few thoughts but any suggestions? 

I haven't owned up to hubby how much they cost yet, but I don' think he will mind from his reaction when I showed them to him. Hoping he is going to book a suitable evening out in the next few weeks.


----------



## am2022

No, not yet... just came back from L.A. and really was on the fence about keeping them....  as i really want it under my trench but was thinking if there will be a better boot out there as i was to return,  i need a better replacement.. but to be honest with you.. i didn't think there was a better one out there.  much as i thought of the CLs OTK, i think the red sole will be too much this time around..  and i needed the rubber lug sole of the burberry to prevent slippage in ever raining oregon!

funny you asked about outfits...
i posted the thread where YYZ ( matt) posted pics for me as my laptop was acting up and he wanted to see how they looked.
Mind you i didn't even pull the boot up as i was in a hurry to leave..

i still owe pics with the boot pulled up but i haven't even had the chance to look at it again since i took these pics a month ago!

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/over-the-knee-heeled-boots-617490-5.html#post17397176





Kayapo97 said:


> Amacasa
> 
> Have you had a chance to wear your boots much yet?, just wondering what they feel like after a few hours wear as I am not used to platforms.
> 
> I am trying sort out an outfit to wear them with. I have a few thoughts but any suggestions?
> 
> I haven't owned up to hubby how much they cost yet, but I don' think he will mind from his reaction when I showed them to him. Hoping he is going to book a suitable evening out in the next few weeks.


----------



## Kayapo97

Amacasa, 

Thanks for that, had a look at the pictures. Don't know why you were in two minds about keeping them, your outfit looks fantastic, love the skirt. Think its just right, just above the knee and hiding the top of the boots. 

I gave up wearing short skirts a while ago so wouldn't try to copy the look from the catwalks, but don't see why I should miss out on such lovely boots. I have a pair of Gucci OTK grey velvet boots from a few years ago, although about 6" shorter and not such high heels which I love wearing and they keep my legs warm!


----------



## am2022

Kayapo.. you are so sweet! thanks!

I agree, why would you miss on these boots?  i really needed the rubber sole to help me get around...
Much as i love CLs , gucci , Prada OTK boot, i think burberry's almond shape combined with the ridged rubber sole adds safety for me .. as im afraid i'll slip!!!  Lol!
[
QUOTE=Kayapo97;17674286]Amacasa, 

Thanks for that, had a look at the pictures. Don't know why you were in two minds about keeping them, your outfit looks fantastic, love the skirt. Think its just right, just above the knee and hiding the top of the boots. 

I gave up wearing short skirts a while ago so wouldn't try to copy the look from the catwalks, but don't see why I should miss out on such lovely boots. I have a pair of Gucci OTK grey velvet boots from a few years ago, although about 6" shorter and not such high heels which I love wearing and they keep my legs warm![/QUOTE]


----------



## randr21

kristenmi123 said:


> I had fun shopping today......
> 
> my first glittery pair of shoes ~ Jimmy Choo


 
those are some dazzlin' shoes *kristen*!  it can be a wedding shoe or a special evening shoe.  i love its versatility.  so any special plans?


----------



## maggiesze1

Just bought these:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod119450022&eItemId=prod119450022&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&icid=&rte=search.jhtml%253FN%253D578%252B4294966733%2526rd%253D1%2526st%253Ds


----------



## kristenmi123

randr21 said:


> those are some dazzlin' shoes *kristen*! it can be a wedding shoe or a special evening shoe. i love its versatility. so any special plans?


 
I'm wearing them to a black tie event.......


----------



## katdhoneybee

Loeffler Randall Sloane heels - so in love!


----------



## BunnyRoca

Just bought these online. Can't bit that price!

http://www.ninewest.com/Baby/5178580,default,pd.html?cgid=&itemNum=2&variantSizeClass=&variantColor=BLKBKSA


----------



## violatorer

> Originally Posted by Kayapo97
> 
> OMG I just snapped up a pair of black python thigh high burberry boots - cannot believe I've actually done it. I never thought I'd be able to get a pair since I feel in love with them after seeing them on the catwalk. Couldn't resist when I saw them discounted and they had a pair in my size.
> 
> They are amazing and feel lovely.



Hi, Kayapo97! Congrats!
What about sizing? Are they TTS? 
I think python stretches hard... Are the boots comfort for walking?


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu leopard print ankle boots


----------



## IrisCole

Just ordered these JC platforms:


----------



## sabrunka

Iris, those are to die for!!  I would so get them if I wan't already 5'10! LOL


----------



## IrisCole

sabrunka said:


> Iris, those are to die for!!  I would so get them if I wan't already 5'10! LOL



Thank you! I'd kill for 2 more inches, lol! I made it to 5'8" and then stopped 

Now I just need the weather to wear them in - I don't know how sturdy 5" platforms would be on the ice and snow we have in Michigan!


----------



## sabrunka

LOL definitely know how you feel! I live in Ontario (ughh..) so I have the same issues lol... PS.. Does the JC stand for Juicy Couture? Or another brand (I can't seem to think of any others? lol)


----------



## sneezz

^I think JC=Jimmy Choo


----------



## IrisCole

sabrunka said:


> LOL definitely know how you feel! I live in Ontario (ughh..) so I have the same issues lol... PS.. Does the JC stand for Juicy Couture? Or another brand (I can't seem to think of any others? lol)





sneezz said:


> ^I think JC=Jimmy Choo



I didn't of all of those other possibilities!   It's actually for Jeffrey Campbell - you can get them here: http://www.lulus.com/products/jeffr...al-khaki-wraparound-platform-heels/32996.html


----------



## sabrunka

Ohhh LOL... Too many JC's! hahaha


----------



## sneezz

IrisCole said:


> I didn't of all of those other possibilities!   It's actually for Jeffrey Campbell - you can get them here: http://www.lulus.com/products/jeffr...al-khaki-wraparound-platform-heels/32996.html



D'oh! Forgot about Jeffrey Campbell.


----------



## Kayapo97

Violatorer,

I would say they are TTS, the shaft does stretch nicely to fit the leg. They are quite hard to get on as cut tight across the vamp but once on I was surprised how comfortable they are to walk in, although only in side so far.


----------



## Minamiz

Miu Miu petal bow w/ pink bow.


----------



## Ilgin

Lovely Miu Mius!!


----------



## kett

Minamiz said:


> Miu Miu petal bow w/ pink bow.



They are SO cute!


----------



## Minamiz

TY IIgin & kett.

The flower thingy really makes the foot look sexy believe it or not!

Call ur local Nordies as they were on massive discount!


----------



## sabrunka

Got these boots today by Enzo Anglioni!

http://l3.zassets.com/images/z/1/2/5/1255848-p-2x.jpg


----------



## sabrunka

Here's a picture of me wearing the boots  The leather is TDF! And getting them at 100 down from 270? Amazing haha.


----------



## sneezz

Just picked these up, hope I love them!

http://www.zappos.com/product/7718739/color/262712


----------



## sabrunka

sneezz said:


> Just picked these up, hope I love them!
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/product/7718739/color/262712




Lol! I was just looking at those!  I want them as well  But I'll hold off


----------



## sneezz

sabrunka said:


> Lol! I was just looking at those!  I want them as well  But I'll hold off



Haha too funny!  Well I held off and now Nordies is outta my size in the swamp color so I ordered the chocolate.  Hopefully if I don't like the color IRL but find they fit well then I'll return them and get my size in the swamp color from footnotes.


----------



## sneezz

Ah heck I went and ordered the swamp color anyways!

http://www.footnotesonline.com/Stuart-Weitzman/Stuart-Weitzman---Alexlo---Swamp-Wedge-Espadrille/StuartWeitzman-Alexlo-Swamp/100-1020/Product


----------



## Windelynn

ive been a bad girl 
2 pairs of BCBG wedges








A pair of ponyhair Balenciaga booties




Gorgeous Nicholas Kirkwood slingbacks


----------



## Straight-Laced

Nice haul *Windelynn*!!!

Love the beige BCBG wedges and the NKs are slingback perfection


----------



## Windelynn

Straight-laced thanks !!!!! i need to stay away from sales


----------



## TravelBug

Picked up these lovely B. Makowsky shoes from the Piperlime additional 20% off sale last week.  I am not much of a heels person but these shoes are so comfortable,steady and light I can actually walk straight in them.  The leather on the Isla is soooo soft the shoes fit like a glove.   The details on the heels are intricate and sexy, I am totally a fan of his shoes now.

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=55115&vid=1&pid=821619&scid=821619012

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=55115&vid=1&pid=820902&scid=820902002


----------



## DisCo

Got both of these MK shoes on sale  

Black patent Camden platform pumps and Brown Meredith pumps


----------



## Trayler

I just got a pair of Vera Wang Lillian flats...
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/vera-wang-lavender-lillian-flat/3065315?origin=related-3065315-0-1-1


----------



## Mia Bella

Dolce Vita Crisscross sandals


----------



## li_li

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Love these.. they make me smile =)


----------



## AccessoryJunkie

Windelynn said:


> ive been a bad girl
> 2 pairs of BCBG wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pair of ponyhair Balenciaga booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Nicholas Kirkwood slingbacks


 

Windelynn - 
Oh how "I die" for your shoe collection!!   Great choices. 
May I ask what is the name of your black BCBG platform booties or where did you find them? Love them all, but would love to find those black ones. TIA!


----------



## viba424

Picked up a pair of JC pumps, JC slides and a black cap toe Lanvin on sale from Nordstrom last week. 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...DER<>folder_id=2534374306553918&bmUID=iOhunmI

http://www.jimmychoo.com/sandals/ivana-/invt/247ivanapat/

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod59320001&parentId=cat290903


----------



## Gerry

Miabella, your crisscross sandles remind me of my suede Minnetonka ankle boots. They are the same shoe except the sandles have the cutouts,of course. But both are exactly the same shape,suede and have that back zip........my boots are "TDF" comfortable. Bet those are,too.


----------



## Nieners

I got these Balenciaga boots


----------



## kett

ooooh they are so nice!


----------



## Nieners

I fell in love and ordered them right away. Plus they were such a great deal too. They cost around $1122 here in The Netherlands and I got them for $280  I couldn't even believe it.


----------



## randr21

Nieners said:


> I fell in love and ordered them right away. Plus they were such a great deal too. They cost around $1122 here in The Netherlands and I got them for $280  I couldn't even believe it.


 
holy cow, that's an awesome deal for bal!  i'm sure they look and feel great too.


----------



## vvelle13

I received these saturday. Can't wait to wear them out!


My new baby Pelle Moda shantel2
http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=PELL-WZ15&c=

haven't had a chance to take pictures yet


----------



## am2022

Wow! Loving these!  Which store in Netherlands?
Would they ship internationally ?  Thanks!

QUOTE=Nieners;17723708]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got these Balenciaga boots [/QUOTE]


----------



## fieryfashionist

A fun pair of Pucci rainboots (sale find)!





Vera Wang lavender label iridescent brown ballet flats!





Camel patent Miu Miu platform heels (sale find)!









My favorite find... I'm absolutely in LOVE with pink and kicked myself repeatedly for having missed out on my UHG CL Barbie Pink!  Wellllll, I found these Declics for an amazing price and hit BIN so fast I gave myself whiplash!  

Barbie Pink 90 Declics!


----------



## nillacobain

My first purchase on Zara.com:

nude satin flats - on sale!


----------



## P.Y.T.

OMG! Zara finally got their site up and running?? I knew their was talk of that happening but I didn't know if it would ever really happen...Yahoo!!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

FALSE Alarm! You only can buy on-line in europe!


----------



## nillacobain

P.Y.T. said:


> FALSE Alarm! You only can buy on-line in europe!


 
I'm sorry! I'm in EU but the site it's .com


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^Thanks


----------



## ellamejia2001

facebook.com/home.php#!/photo.php?fbid=1795869617945&set=a.1680368930500.95780.1275849596

Denim Spike Pigalle


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Burberry Motorcycle Boots


----------



## ShopAddikt

Finally got around to posting these.


----------



## linhhhuynh

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Burberry Motorcycle Boots



these are FIERCE! loving them so much 

my latest purchase: (have 2 more different shoes on the way )





Lanvin Criss Cross flats!


----------



## am2022

love these criss cross!
congrats!



linhhhuynh said:


> these are FIERCE! loving them so much
> 
> my latest purchase: (have 2 more different shoes on the way )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanvin Criss Cross flats!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I just placed an order for these Stuart Weitzman Alexlo Wedges ( they are like a baby sister to the Alex! Jennifer Annistons Favs)


----------



## sneezz

^ yay if they work out for both of us, we'll be shoe twins!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^hah! Keeping fingers crossed...


----------



## Nieners

amacasa said:


> Wow! Loving these!  Which store in Netherlands?
> Would they ship internationally ?  Thanks!
> 
> QUOTE=Nieners;17723708]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got these Balenciaga boots


[/QUOTE]

They're all sold out and the store doesn't ship Internationally 
I got them today, too small.. luckily they had the last pair in a bigger size available for me. I hope those will fit because they are FIERCE (irl).


----------



## jmcadon

Balenciaga flats in bronze


----------



## jmcadon

Mia Bella said:


> Dolce Vita Crisscross sandals


 Love these...where did you get them?


----------



## linhhhuynh

VW Lillians:


----------



## Mia Bella

jmcadon said:


> Love these...where did you get them?



Aren't they the cutest?? I got them in yesterday and I'm about to take some mod pics. I opened the box and the smell of leather wafted out and I was like  They're impeccably made. Love love!

http://www.shopbop.com/campbell-cri...D=2534374302038454&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize


----------



## linhhhuynh

^mod pics!? can't wait mia!


----------



## Mia Bella

Mia Bella said:


> Aren't they the cutest?? I got them in yesterday and I'm about to take some mod pics. I opened the box and the smell of leather wafted out and I was like  They're impeccably made. Love love!
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/campbell-cri...D=2534374302038454&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize



Here they are 

Apologies for the blurriness!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^So cute, love em!


----------



## Gerry

^^^ So cute!! So comfy??


----------



## linhhhuynh

I love them Mia!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

these are so perfect for summer, i love them!


----------



## sabrunka

Posted in the YSL Tribute sandals thread.. But I will here as well  They just arrived today, yayy!!  PS... They look greenish in this picture.. They aren't IRL lol they're a dark camel colour!


----------



## linhhhuynh

^gorgeous sabrunka!


----------



## sabrunka

Thanks  I also love the shoes you got linh! Are they out in Aldo right now?


----------



## linhhhuynh

^actually, they are on sale!  i got em for $60, have been waiting to see if they go down more but just decided to go for it. i'm already imagining them with dark skinnies rolled to my ankle and a nautical top


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi ankle boots pony hair


----------



## Nieners

Prada flats.. they were back in my size @ same boutique I ordered the Balenciaga boots from. Just 130 incl. shipping, couldn't resist


----------



## 8lilac

I bought these brand new YSL's on Ebay a while back. Haven't had the opportunity to wear them yet, but I am in


----------



## Ilgin

8lilac said:


> I bought these brand new YSL's on Ebay a while back. Haven't had the opportunity to wear them yet, but I am in


 
love the tributes!


----------



## kett

UPS guy brought me a present today - Christian Louboutin Toutenkaboucle in Jade!






















Close up of the colors and buckles:


----------



## 8lilac

kett said:


> UPS guy brought me a present today - Christian Louboutin Toutenkaboucle in Jade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the colors and buckles:



So gorgeous!! What a beautiful colour!


----------



## Novecento

After dreaming of them for quite a while...
new Miu Miu boots!!






Pic from: www.res-pulchrae.com


----------



## SisiEko

Found these @ a GREAT price <$50 at DSW, last pair and they were my size.


----------



## sneezz

SisiEko said:


> Found these @ a GREAT price <$50 at DSW, last pair and they were my size.
> View attachment 1304256



That's a crazy steal!  Congrats!

My LD Tuttle shapers and SW Alexlos came today:


----------



## ReisKitty

^^^ Love the BOOTS!


----------



## Ilgin

got my Miu Miu cat mary janes minutes ago


----------



## fleurfleur

Just got these today


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jean-Michel Cazabat


----------



## kikidabest

SisiEko said:


> Found these @ a GREAT price <$50 at DSW, last pair and they were my size.
> View attachment 1304256



I have those  they are so comfortable I cant wait for summer to wear them! (I paid a little bit more than that tho..lol)


----------



## babyontheway

Here are my newest Brian Atwood- Loco 120 mm- purchased from Nordies for 271.00
(but sadly they don't fit- so they will be going back)


----------



## brigadeiro

Dries Van Noten silk semi-wedges


----------



## madamefifi

These MK sandals arrived today--excuse the white socks, they're my size but a bit tight so I was doing the old sock trick to stretch them.


----------



## poptarts

OMG Kett. Those are amazing! They look fabulous on you. 

A few recent pairs:

CL Lizard Madame Claude







CL Decollete






BV Woven Platform






Can't wait for summer! Valentino Bow Trim Espadrille


----------



## SisiEko

brigadeiro said:


> Dries Van Noten silk semi-wedges




I wanna see modeling shots of these! They look fab!


----------



## SisiEko

Just odered these:
Brigitte Bailey by Pour La Victoire _Rebecka_




Debating on the silver ones at the moment. I might just go for it.


----------



## Ilgin

Valentino bow wedges! They'r really growing on me. beautiful haul,*poptarts*!


----------



## ShopAddikt

Ralph Lauren Pumps...they should be here tomorrow


----------



## kett

Gray Converse - my third pair of tennis shoes.


----------



## IrisCole

brigadeiro said:


> Dries Van Noten silk semi-wedges



OMG!! These are gorgeous!! Where did you find them?


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Brian Atwood


----------



## frick&frack

8lilac said:


> I bought these brand new YSL's on Ebay a while back. Haven't had the opportunity to wear them yet, but I am in


^this style is my FAV in the tributes!!! 




kett said:


> UPS guy brought me a present today - Christian Louboutin Toutenkaboucle in Jade!


^love the style on you, & the color is divine!!!




sneezz said:


> My LD Tuttle shapers and SW Alexlos came today:


^the sandals are so cute!




brigadeiro said:


> Dries Van Noten silk semi-wedges


^STUNNING shoes!!!  love the shape, the colors, & the pattern on the silk! 




poptarts said:


> A few recent pairs:
> 
> CL Lizard Madame Claude
> 
> CL Decollete
> 
> BV Woven Platform
> 
> Can't wait for summer! Valentino Bow Trim Espadrille


^the lizard is gorgeous & valentino makes my fav bows!!!


----------



## T&Co.Addict

DVF for 36 bucks!!!
Was wondering the shoe racks in Winners when I stumbled upon these cuties! Much to my suprise I sliped them over to see how much they were on clearance for to see that they were only $36.00. When I got home I picked at the already beaten price tag, to see that they originally were asking $499.99 for them, and compared at $650.00..not usually the style I would have picked, but at that price, how could I not?


----------



## angellina2281

New Stuart Weitzman 50/50 Boots.  Very Comfy


----------



## alliegatorpie

*@ T&Co.Addict*
What a great deal!  Which Winners did you purchase this from?  Were there other great deals?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vince Camuto Cosa Booties


----------



## soleilbrun

Hi ladies,
I tried to do a reveal but photobucket loaded the pictures in reverse, oh well.

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/AMQ angel faithful boots/

I can't wait to wear them outside.


----------



## T&Co.Addict

alliegatorpie said:


> *@ T&Co.Addict*
> What a great deal! Which Winners did you purchase this from? Were there other great deals?


 
Markville Mall, they had some stuff marked down, but not like that. Some girl scored an Ed Hardy bag for like 50 bucks. I got the Ed Hardy bath robe for $13.00, it's mens, but I thought it would be fine for running around the house in, it's nice and warm.


----------



## T&Co.Addict

soleilbrun said:


> Hi ladies,
> I tried to do a reveal but photobucket loaded the pictures in reverse, oh well.
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/AMQ angel faithful boots/
> 
> I can't wait to wear them outside.


 
drools...i lovveeee themmmmmm


----------



## michellejy

soleilbrun said:


> Hi ladies,
> I tried to do a reveal but photobucket loaded the pictures in reverse, oh well.
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/AMQ angel faithful boots/
> 
> I can't wait to wear them outside.



Absolutely gorgeous. How is the sizing on McQueen shoes-- US size converted to McQueen size?


----------



## michellejy

I just had these delivered yesterday: http://couture.zappos.com/n/p/dp/68963191/c/429.html


----------



## soleilbrun

michellejy said:


> I just had these delivered yesterday: http://couture.zappos.com/n/p/dp/68963191/c/429.html


 
Congratulations! 
I took a half size up but just because I wanted them a bit loose than my TTS. This is my first pair so I don't know how they normally run.


----------



## IrisCole

Just got these Jeffrey Campbell "Bjork" Shearling Booties:


----------



## love2shop_26

I didn't really need to buy another pair but couldn't resist these for the price.

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod59260086

I don't know about the sizing; hopefully they fit me and they're comfortable. LOL!


----------



## michellejy

Oh, love those lace slingbacks. I don't know if I should be happy or sad that they don't have any in my size. LOL

As for sizing, I wear 8.5 in US and a 39 or 39.5 in most Italian designers. I ordered the Giuseppe Zanotti ones I ended up with in a 38.5 and a 39.5 since Zappos was out of 39. The 38.5 actually fit fine, but I didn't like that not much of my toe showed since they were supposed to be a peep toe style. The 39.5 is actually a touch large, but I knew I could make it work with a little heel padding. So at least in my limited experience, they are TTS (American size), or you could safely go up .5 size.


----------



## MexiTexican

kett said:


> UPS guy brought me a present today - Christian Louboutin Toutenkaboucle in Jade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the colors and buckles:


 

I have such shoe envy right now. Love, love, love...


----------



## jeshika

*Michelle*, i took my Mcqueens 1/2 size down from my CL and BA. Perfect fit!


----------



## michellejy

Ooh, Jeshika, that's good to know. I might be able to get a pair in my US size since my usual Italian size is now sold out.


----------



## Agsiux

Hi Ladies,
I was reading this forum recently and wanted to join you! I am a shoes lover from Lithuania:
These are my newest shoe purchases
http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs...ories_30650_35550#/product/20065/20283/445614

and 

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/STUAR...E7D/rr/1/cod10/44274334DO/sts/sr_shoeswomen80

pardon me if I am putting links in wrong way, I'm new here....


----------



## lily25

My new addition!


----------



## michellejy

These Casadei shoes that I have no need for but just couldn't pass up the deal. 

http://www.amazon.com/Casadei-Womens-2898-Sandal-Melanzana/dp/B001O9CI1U/ref=lh_ni_t_


----------



## sallygirl

michellejy said:


> These Casadei shoes that I have no need for but just couldn't pass up the deal.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Casadei-Womens-2898-Sandal-Melanzana/dp/B001O9CI1U/ref=lh_ni_t_



Cute! I don't blame you, Casadei is a good brand


----------



## calisnoopy

lily25 said:


> My new addition!


 
love these!!! may i ask what the color name is and where you got them!! so pretty


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Topshop ankle boots


----------



## poptarts

Ilgin said:


> Valentino bow wedges! They'r really growing on me. beautiful haul,*poptarts*!






frick&frack said:


> ^the lizard is gorgeous & valentino makes my fav bows!!!



Thank you Ilgin & frick&frack! I wasn't sure about the Wedges before but like you said Ilgin, they eventually grew on me so I gave in


----------



## sharbear508

I went a bit nuts at the end-of-season sales and snagged some fab new shoes at amazing prices...I'm talking over 70% off!

Brian Atwood Niki military ankle booties:




Nicholas Kirkwood platform slingbacks:




Both were from The Room at The Bay in Toronto. I'm kind of in love with both pairs!! Can't wait to wear them.


----------



## Kayapo97

Sharbear508

Love the Brian Attwood boots, how high are the heels, are the comfortable as I was thinking of getting a pair


----------



## Straight-Laced

Chloe Sevigny for OC harness boots (impulse buy)


----------



## Straight-Laced

*sharbear* those NKs are stunning!!!!


----------



## sharbear508

Kayapo97 said:


> Sharbear508
> 
> Love the Brian Attwood boots, how high are the heels, are the comfortable as I was thinking of getting a pair


 
Thanks! According to the NAP site, the heel is 150mm / 6 inches with a 20mm / 1 inch concealed platform. I haven't worn them out yet, but they seemed quite walkable when I tried them on at the store, LOL. 

Good luck - they're gorgeous!



Straight-Laced said:


> *sharbear* those NKs are stunning!!!!


 
Thank you!! I wasn't sure the platform was for me, but as soon as I tried them on at the store, I knew they had to come home with me.


----------



## elongreach

My new Steve Madden Luxe Ankle Boots that I bought off ebay.


----------



## thithi

great shoes shar!!  i always love your shoe purchases.


----------



## CivicGirl

Valentino Bow Ballerina Flats


----------



## am2022

SL! lovely! love moto boots!  Those remind me of the miu miu moto ones  except for the shaft height!

Sharbear - love both! are the atwoods true to size? and easy to walk in?

civic girl - congrats those are so cute!

elongreach- nice military boots there!


----------



## edsbgrl

kett said:


> UPS guy brought me a present today - Christian Louboutin Toutenkaboucle in Jade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the colors and buckles:



 Gorge!


----------



## edsbgrl

Mia Bella said:


> Here they are
> 
> Apologies for the blurriness!



In this case I don't have shoe envy, I have thigh envy! lol.  You have great legs!  (Not hitting on you, just giving you a compliment).


----------



## Kayapo97

Sharbear508,

Thanks for the advice on the Brian Atwood Niki boots, I've taken the plunge and got the last pair available. Can't wait to get them and try them on. LOL


----------



## archygirl

Woodbury Commons STEAL
Manolo Blahnik OTK Cava boots, camel. No fur, but for $240.99+ tax, no problema! They still have 38 and 40 available


----------



## linhhhuynh

only bought these cause they were intensely cheap and my BF liked them. . 
H&M wedges




and these equally cheap Urban Outfitters 'Cooperative' wedges! i love these


----------



## sabrunka

I LOVE those Linh! Especially the first ones!!  I got these Lanvin flats today.. Patent "Vert" as it says on the box.. Aka patent green, in person they're like a deep olive green


----------



## BunnyRoca

linhhhuynh - how are those UO wedges? i just ordered the same ones online.


----------



## cathleencaca




----------



## am2022

cathleen!!!
love them all!!!!
modelling pics please!


----------



## MACsarah

My original black hunters where blooming and I don't want to deal with cleaning them...

So i ordered a pair of glossy tall Hunters!


----------



## Ilgin

cathleen!! the tribs in violet look amazing!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

sabrunka said:


> I LOVE those Linh! Especially the first ones!!  I got these Lanvin flats today.. Patent "Vert" as it says on the box.. Aka patent green, in person they're like a deep olive green



thank you! your Lanvins have a gorg color 



BunnyRoca said:


> linhhhuynh - how are those UO wedges? i just ordered the same ones online.



i like them, they're not bad for the price


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Prada


----------



## fumi

^Gorgeous!


----------



## am2022

i agree!!! Very pretty!



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Prada


----------



## KittyKat65

Alexander McQueen black studded flats:  http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...ale-Shoes/P-BLACK-GOLD-STUDDED-FLAT-PUMP.aspx


----------



## Ilgin

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Prada


 
Beautiful!


----------



## babyontheway

I ordered these Balenciaga ballet flats from Neiman Marcus.com and was surprised that they actually shipped.


----------



## annemerrick

Just got these from Target last night. They are a perfect everyday wedge.


http://www.target.com/Mossimo-Pilar-Strappy-Wedge-Sandals/dp/B0041INTNC/ref=sc_pd_gwvub_3_title


----------



## shopaholics

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Prada


 

LOVE these!


----------



## affini

just ordered Jimmy Choo Ugg Mandahs 





I got them 50% off with no shipping and no tax. I should have them next week!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

^^ footcandy right??  I have these too...soo awesome


----------



## affini

calisnoopy said:


> ^^ footcandy right??  I have these too...soo awesome


yep. The girl I dealt with was so nice. I had a heck of a time getting ahold of anyone though. They closed before 6 last night, and their message says they open at 10, but really it's either 1030 or 11.
I cannot wait to get these. I debated on dropping that much, but decided I had some stuff I could return that would more than cover the cost. I have been drooling over them since they came out. So excited


----------



## ReisKitty

Just ordered these from Target- I know they're Dolce Vita inspired, but for $29.99, I thought they were a steal...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Prada


----------



## Chins4

A few recent additions for me....

CLs
Purple Suede Decolletes





Black Suede Biancazips





Giraffe Orlato VPs





Non-CLs
YSL Tributes





Belstaff 'Junglemaster' Boots


----------



## fumi

^ Love the CLs!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

civicgirl said:


> valentino bow ballerina flats



i love!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

My recent acquisitions:





Miu Miu flats










Triple Bailey Button Uggs










Barbara Bui python booties










You can read more about it on my blog =)


----------



## annemerrick

ReisKitty said:


> Just ordered these from Target- I know they're Dolce Vita inspired, but for $29.99, I thought they were a steal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
I posted these a few pages back.  I got them in black and LOVE them!!  I had to size down as otherwise the ankle straps had gaps.  They are really comfy also!  Dolce Vita for Target had a great pair of wedges for summer also!


----------



## SammiStyle

Sam Edelman Zoyla! (:


----------



## Perfect Day

Swe3tGirl said:


> My recent acquisitions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triple Bailey Button Uggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbara Bui python booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read more about it on my blog =)




Those python booties ......... stunning


----------



## Bellarina

poptarts said:


> Valentino Bow Trim Espadrille


 
_How is the sizing for these?  I regret not purchasing them last year but Nordstrom has them on their website now._


----------



## ReisKitty

annemerrick said:


> I posted these a few pages back. I got them in black and LOVE them!! I had to size down as otherwise the ankle straps had gaps. They are really comfy also! Dolce Vita for Target had a great pair of wedges for summer also!


 
Thanks for the heads up! Hopefully I can exchange at my local Target, as I purchased them online.


----------



## betty.lee

i just got these kitties!  they're super comfy and at my 5'0", i love how sky high they make me feel.  haha.  please excuse the junky camera phone pics.


----------



## ReisKitty

^^ Hot!


----------



## betty.lee

ReisKitty said:


> ^^ Hot!



thanks *reiskitty*.  they're super comfy!


----------



## finzup

betty.lee said:


> i just got these kitties!  they're super comfy and at my 5'0", i love how sky high they make me feel.  haha.  please excuse the junky camera phone pics.
> ]




Love love love them!! would you say they run TTS?


----------



## linhhhuynh

SammiStyle said:


> Sam Edelman Zoyla! (:



soooo cute!! how is SE sizing? 

poptarts - those Valentino espadrilles -  i want them!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu


----------



## bnjj

My newest Choos:


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Just got these Tory Burch Sneakers. I also ordered Eddie flats in patent, but I need to exchange for another size.


----------



## purse-nality

comfy, chic & cheap (pf standards)!  zara elec blue suede pointy kitten heels...






http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-S2011/61144/255577/POINTED+COURT+SHOE


----------



## am2022

love those purse!

i have something similar

will post pics later!


purse-nality said:


> comfy, chic & cheap (pf standards)!  zara elec blue suede pointy kitten heels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-S2011/61144/255577/POINTED+COURT+SHOE


----------



## ReisKitty

purse-nality said:


> comfy, chic & cheap (pf standards)!  zara elec blue suede pointy kitten heels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-S2011/61144/255577/POINTED+COURT+SHOE


 
I really like these!


----------



## pchan2802

*Elizabeth & James* 
E-Mason 1 heel and Star ribbed leather sandals.





* *


----------



## Ilgin

beautiful, *pchan*! love them both!!


----------



## kett

Man I love this thread. Awesome new additions everyone!


----------



## kikidabest

betty.lee said:


> i just got these kitties! they're super comfy and at my 5'0", i love how sky high they make me feel. haha. please excuse the junky camera phone pics.


  I must say I didnt like them at first but on your feet they look amazing!!


----------



## Enigma78

Giuseppe Zanotti and miu miu, can't wait to rock them


----------



## kikidabest

Enigma78 said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti and miu miu, can't wait to rock them


 I almost bought the same Zanotti today. Went for a different pair in the end but those are


----------



## lovechanel920

Brian Atwood Black Patent Maniacs.


----------



## pchan2802

lovechanel920 said:


> Brian Atwood Black Patent Maniacs.


----------



## c0uture

lovechanel920 said:


> Brian Atwood Black Patent Maniacs.



Amazing!


----------



## c0uture

Asos Hardy Leather & Elastic Platform Sandal


----------



## Enigma78

kikidabest said:


> I almost bought the same Zanotti today. Went for a different pair in the end but those are



really? what pair did you go for?


----------



## Vandeven

I received these Christian Louboutin Lady Peep slingbacks a few days ago. Are they keepers?


----------



## c0uture

^ Definitely!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu suede ankle boots


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Vandeven said:


> I received these Christian Louboutin Lady Peep slingbacks a few days ago. Are they keepers?



OMG yes. Keep them!

_________

Jessica Simpson Vadio


----------



## -blank




----------



## kikidabest

Enigma78 said:


> really? what pair did you go for?


 
I bought a closed toe pump instead the peep toe.


----------



## kikidabest

Vandeven said:


> I received these Christian Louboutin Lady Peep slingbacks a few days ago. Are they keepers?


OMG  YES!


-blank said:


>


GEEZ what are those and where can I get them 


californiaCRUSH said:


> OMG yes. Keep them!
> 
> _________
> 
> Jessica Simpson Vadio


Wow! I LIKE!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

My recent shoes, acquired last week at Holt Renfrew:

*Prada FW10 Bow Pumps in Black/Amareno and 3.5 inch heels
*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Another pair that I got yesterday at Holt Renfrew

*Miu Miu SS11 Platform Pumps in Cipria Patent Leather*
- Built-in rubber sole 
- 5 inches heel height
- Extremely comfortable compared to Jimmy Choo's Cosmic or Louboutin's Bianca (and I'm a die hard CL-addict lol)


----------



## -blank

kikidabest said:


> GEEZ what are those and where can I get them



Hah, Burberry. I purchased them online.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Omg! So pretty. These would be my perfect nude.

I need to get these.



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Another pair that I got yesterday at Holt Renfrew
> 
> *Miu Miu SS11 Platform Pumps in Cipria Patent Leather*
> - Built-in rubber sole
> - 5 inches heel height
> - Extremely comfortable compared to Jimmy Choo's Cosmic or Louboutin's Bianca (and I'm a die hard CL-addict lol)


----------



## michellejy

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Another pair that I got yesterday at Holt Renfrew
> 
> *Miu Miu SS11 Platform Pumps in Cipria Patent Leather*
> - Built-in rubber sole
> - 5 inches heel height
> - Extremely comfortable compared to Jimmy Choo's Cosmic or Louboutin's Bianca (and I'm a die hard CL-addict lol)



Those are gorgeous!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Thanks californiaCRUSH and michellejy!


----------



## Ilgin

gorgeous, *CEC.LV4eva*!


----------



## baglady2006

Louis Vuitton Palm Beach flat thong in Damier Canvas~~


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Alaia cutout wedges


----------



## Ilgin

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Alaia cutout wedges


 
Ohh, those Alaias are one of the greatest shoes in the universe!!! Congrats!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

californiaCRUSH said:


> OMG yes. Keep them!
> 
> _________
> 
> Jessica Simpson Vadio



Oh my gosh! I LOVE these. 
Where'd ya get them? Are they hard to walk in since the heel is so small?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

LoveMyMarc said:


> Oh my gosh! I LOVE these.
> Where'd ya get them? Are they hard to walk in since the heel is so small?



Thank you!

I got them at Wild Pair in Garden State Plaza in Paramus, NJ. I'm willing to bet they're probably carrying these in Nordstrom as well. My local one always has Jessica Simpson shoes.

They're actually EXTREMELY comfortable and easy to walk in. The huge platform makes up for the super thin heel.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

californiaCRUSH said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I got them at Wild Pair in Garden State Plaza in Paramus, NJ. I'm willing to bet they're probably carrying these in Nordstrom as well. My local one always has Jessica Simpson shoes.
> 
> They're actually EXTREMELY comfortable and easy to walk in. The huge platform makes up for the super thin heel.



Thanks! I found them on jessicasimpson.com, but they're sold out in my size. I want them so bad!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

LoveMyMarc said:


> Thanks! I found them on jessicasimpson.com, but they're sold out in my size. I want them so bad!!



If they become available definitely get them!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

californiaCRUSH said:


> If they become available definitely get them!



Oh, I will!! I'm so glad you posted them! 

Even when I do a Google search, nothing comes up for the "Vadio". I wonder if any stores carry them?


----------



## kikidabest

Jessica Simpson Coffi Boot


----------



## kett

CEC what a pretty nude!!

CrazyBeautiful - as always, AMAZING

Love the detailing on those boots kiki


----------



## sneezz

Hard to tell from this pic, but I'm wearing my SW 50/50 OTK boots for the first time.


----------



## sneezz

sneezz said:


> Hard to tell from this pic, but I'm wearing my SW 50/50 OTK boots for the first time.



Woops! Wrong thread..it's supposed to be in the WSAYWT thread.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

kikidabest said:


> Jessica Simpson Coffi Boot



Love them!


----------



## kikidabest

Thanks *Cali* and *Kett*

They only cost me 29.99 I felt like I robbed the place


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Dior


----------



## slip

I haven't bought an open toe flat sandal for years!! The Floral pattern with butterfly is from Ipanema Gisele Bundchen. The flip flop was on sale and might as well get it since it cost almost 'nothing'.


----------



## frick&frack

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Another pair that I got yesterday at Holt Renfrew
> 
> *Miu Miu SS11 Platform Pumps in Cipria Patent Leather*
> - Built-in rubber sole
> - 5 inches heel height
> - Extremely comfortable compared to Jimmy Choo's Cosmic or Louboutin's Bianca (and I'm a die hard CL-addict lol)


^LOOOOOOVE these!!!  that nude looks perfect for me...I need to try them on!




CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Alaia cutout wedges


^they're a work of art!!!




slip said:


> I haven't bought an open toe flat sandal for years!! The Floral pattern with butterfly is from Ipanema Gisele Bundchen. The flip flop was on sale and might as well get it since it cost almost 'nothing'.


^fabulous flip flops!  I might need to get the ipanemas!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Franco Sarto from TJ Maxx.


----------



## allureallure

cathleencaca said:


>



I really love your collection!! Can I ask you where you got the nude tribtoo and do they have the lower version??


----------



## beachy10

Bought these Choo Nude Luna peeptoe pumps.

Ok these aren't new but wanted to include my modest designer collection:
YSL black patent Tributes
Luciano Padovan Leopard d'Orsay pumps
Gucci black patent d'Orsay wedges
Chanel Cambon black leather and patent flats
Jimmy Choo canvas and patent toe pumps
Prada leather boots


----------



## beachy10

Forgot I also got these Prada wedges.


----------



## frick&frack

^love the prada wedges.  are they suede?


----------



## XCCX

Tory Burch Snake Embossed Revas in Silver


----------



## californiaCRUSH

xactreality said:


> Tory Burch Snake Embossed Revas in Silver



Delicious! I thought I didn't want a pair anymore but your babies make me think otherwise.

____________________
Steve Madden


----------



## beachy10

frick&frack said:


> ^love the prada wedges.  are they suede?




yes, suede


----------



## singsongjones

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Alaia cutout wedges


 

i love these!!! They had them on Outnet.com the other night, but they didn't have my size!!! Congrats!!


----------



## singsongjones

These arrived yesterday...


----------



## ilovefashion87

Those black ones are cute! Why's the style name?




californiaCRUSH said:


> Delicious! I thought I didn't want a pair anymore but your babies make me think otherwise.
> 
> ____________________
> Steve Madden
> 
> View attachment 1332416
> 
> 
> View attachment 1332417


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Charlotte Olympia


----------



## californiaCRUSH

ilovefashion87 said:


> Those black ones are cute! Why's the style name?



Thank you! They're called the Vinitta.


----------



## sweetbubble

My newest two, both from the Outnet, Sigerson Morrison wedges, the leather is butter soft . And Tory Burch Reva ballerina flats.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I bought these last week, 




...and these yesterday.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## baglady2006

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Charlotte Olympia


 

Wowza, those are amazing!! your shoe collection is one of the best I've seen on here


----------



## baglady2006

beachy10 said:


> Forgot I also got these Prada wedges.


 

they are gorgeous!! congrats!!!


----------



## flawlessbackfli

i was soo excited when i walked into nordstrom rack and found two gorgeous shoes! but i almost died when i found these pour la victoire irina pumps in camel!! they were only $80!









the only problem is that they had written in permanent marker on the bottom, and i am sure that someone had worn and returned them because the sole had been painted black  does anyone know how i can get the numbers off? the cashier suggested rubbing alcohol..






next i got this steve madden alludde slingback. super pretty!










too bad it's written on the soles though 






any advice on how to get the permanent marker off would be much appreciated, ladies!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Very nice! I love Nordstrom Rack for shoes


----------



## sammie225

@flawless: very cute shoes,you should try dissolvant (that thing to put nailpolish off )


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Congrats on my namesake pumps 



flawlessbackfli said:


> i was soo excited when i walked into nordstrom rack and found two gorgeous shoes! but i almost died when i found these pour la victoire irina pumps in camel!! they were only $80!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only problem is that they had written in permanent marker on the bottom, and i am sure that someone had worn and returned them because the sole had been painted black  does anyone know how i can get the numbers off? the cashier suggested rubbing alcohol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next i got this steve madden alludde slingback. super pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad it's written on the soles though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any advice on how to get the permanent marker off would be much appreciated, ladies!!


----------



## Mia Bella

flawlessbackfli said:


> i was soo excited when i walked into nordstrom rack and found two gorgeous shoes! but i almost died when i found these pour la victoire irina pumps in camel!! they were only $80!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only problem is that they had written in permanent marker on the bottom, and i am sure that someone had worn and returned them because the sole had been painted black  does anyone know how i can get the numbers off? the cashier suggested rubbing alcohol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next i got this steve madden alludde slingback. super pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad it's written on the soles though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any advice on how to get the permanent marker off would be much appreciated, ladies!!



 @ the $80 Irina pumps. GREAT find!
Honestly I wouldn't try to rub the numbers off...I'd go to a craft store or hardware store and find a paint pen that's close to the color of the sole and scribble over it. There's a possibility that the marker could run if you try to rub it out which would make it look worse I think.


----------



## P.Y.T.

sweetbubble said:


> My newest two, both from the Outnet, Sigerson Morrison wedges, the leather is butter soft . And Tory Burch Reva ballerina flats.


 
Lovely....


----------



## P.Y.T.

singsongjones said:


> These arrived yesterday...


 I'm sucker for anything *python!* And the platform is added bonus...


----------



## P.Y.T.

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I bought these last week,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and these yesterday.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


 
Love it...


----------



## P.Y.T.

I ordered these yesterday... I've been wanting a navy blue platform sandal for quite sometime now. 
And this is perfect for a casual look for spring/summer.

Tory Burch Bradshaw espadrille platform sandal


----------



## SassySarah

P.Y.T. said:


> I ordered these yesterday... I've been wanting a navy blue platform sandal for quite sometime now.
> And this is perfect for a casual look for spring/summer.
> 
> Tory Burch Bradshaw espadrille platform sandal



Oooooh I think I really like this!


----------



## angelicskater16

My New Christian Louboutin Madame Butterfly Bootie!!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Vince Camuto Flats and Kelsi Dagger Espadrilles


----------



## fleurfleur

:help:

Ladies ... please give me your advice on whether i should buy these two shoes
Leopard Print Wedges approx USD340
Red T bar kitten heel pumps Approx USD315

Brand made in Italy


----------



## babyontheway

Brian atwood cap. nude maniac (120 mm)


----------



## cassandra22007

*babyontheway-* LOVE those Brian Atwoods! They are beautiful and so hot!!

I just grabbed these Lanvin flats for a great price! I don't usually buy flats but I actually needed to get a good pair for a conference I have coming up that involves a lot of walking but I still want to look good of course. 






Also got these Balenciaga NM 10th Anniversary flats last month on sale, guess I am in a flats mood lately! I actually just have a weird thing where I won't buy designer flats unless they are at least 50% off, and stores just never have my size anymore once the good sales start. So I've gotten lucky this month with these two beauties !


----------



## singsongjones

Everybody has such great new additions!!! I love everything...Congrats, ladies


----------



## Windelynn

Casadei - Turquoise Patents heels - Bought in NYC


----------



## frick&frack

singsongjones said:


> These arrived yesterday...


^LOVE python!!!




CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Charlotte Olympia


^they're amazing!




Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I bought these last week,


^120 pigalles are one of my most favorite styles!!!


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> I ordered these yesterday... I've been wanting a navy blue platform sandal for quite sometime now.
> And this is perfect for a casual look for spring/summer.
> 
> Tory Burch Bradshaw espadrille platform sandal


^the stacked wood heel & espadrille platform are AMAZING!!!




angelicskater16 said:


> My New Christian Louboutin Madame Butterfly Bootie!!!!


^congratulations!!!




fleurfleur said:


> :help:
> 
> Ladies ... please give me your advice on whether i should buy these two shoes
> Leopard Print Wedges approx USD340
> Red T bar kitten heel pumps Approx USD315
> 
> Brand made in Italy


^I like the leopard wedges




babyontheway said:


> Brian atwood cap. nude maniac (120 mm)


^simply stunning!




cassandra22007 said:


> I just grabbed these Lanvin flats for a great price! I don't usually buy flats but I actually needed to get a good pair for a conference I have coming up that involves a lot of walking but I still want to look good of course.


^the crystal bow on the lavins is gorgeous!




Windelynn said:


> Casadei - Turquoise Patents heels - Bought in NYC


^love the color!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu Glitter


----------



## Ilgin

lovin' your nude maniacs, *babyontheway*! Great purchase!


----------



## flower71

congrats babyontheway...love the maniacs too!


----------



## Mia Bella

Many, many, MANY pages ago in this thread I saw *pchan* modeling these shoes and I had to have them. Here are my charcoal Pedro Garcia "Piper" Sandals.  They run a 1/2 size small if anyone is interested!


----------



## sneezz

Mia Bella, those are gorgeous on you!  I wish I could wear heels like that!


----------



## OVincze

Got these Zara sandals, had never gotten Zara shoes before but once I saw these in a magazine I just had to have them, it was love at first sigth, they are so beautiful, so different and look like much more expensive shoes though they were not cheap per say either.  They are limited edition and I think just one pair is available of each size, so I broke my rule of getting sale stuff:

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...a-S2011/61144/261536/WIDE-HEELED+SATIN+SANDAL


----------



## CoeurVernis

MbMJ Mouse Flats


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jessica Simpson Dany in black


----------



## Mia Bella

sneezz said:


> Mia Bella, those are gorgeous on you!  I wish I could wear heels like that!



Thank you my darling *sneezz*!


----------



## Ilgin

Congrats on your mouse flats,*CoeurVernis*! Cute picture!!


----------



## angelcove

CoeurVernis, those mouse flats are super adorable!  congrats & enjoy


----------



## flawlessbackfli

Mia Bella said:


> @ the $80 Irina pumps. GREAT find!
> Honestly I wouldn't try to rub the numbers off...I'd go to a craft store  or hardware store and find a paint pen that's close to the color of the  sole and scribble over it. There's a possibility that the marker could  run if you try to rub it out which would make it look worse I  think.



i know, i flipped too when i saw them!! i wouldn't normally pay that much for shoes but they're SUCH a steal!
hmm that sounds like a good idea. thanks for the suggestion!!


----------



## ericanjensen

CL:





Dior:


----------



## michellejy

^ I've looked at both of those pair on eBay recently. You obviously have good taste.


----------



## ericanjensen

^ yes of course! Hehe


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

DV Dolce Vita Pali & Dolce Vita Brent 


I was originally going to get the Dolce Vita Pela, but then discovered (thanks to the Zappos suggestions on their Pela page) that Dolce Vita's cheaper line, DV, has literally the same shoe, just a bit lesser quality for less than half the price $88 v. $173.  

This allowed me to rationalize buying the Brent, which was $130 from $230 on Dolce Vita's website.


----------



## purseinsanity

Congrats everyone!  I am insanely behind in this thread but from what I've seen so far, everyone's made amazing purchases!


----------



## purseinsanity

Here are some of my new flats:

Miu Miu studded ballet flats in whiskey:


----------



## purseinsanity

New Miu Miu python flats:


----------



## purseinsanity

And CL Grey Flannel flats:


----------



## mic92

not a pair of high end designer's shoes, just a pair of normal inexpensive shoes


----------



## leslie_x

recent purchases:

Guess:











no name:


----------



## SisiEko

A few recent acquisitions:












Group Shot



My pics never come in nice and big. How do u guys do it?


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## baglady2006

purseinsanity said:


> Here are some of my new flats:
> 
> Miu Miu studded ballet flats in whiskey:


 


purseinsanity said:


> New Miu Miu python flats:


 

wow those Miu Miu flats are so beautiful,  congrats!!!


----------



## sneezz

*purseinsanity*, love the Miu Miu flats, my fave pair is the python ones!


----------



## bestiuta

valentino bordeaux bow embellished ballerinas


----------



## IrisCole

leslie_x said:


> recent purchases:
> 
> Guess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no name:



Where did the last pair of booties come from? They're amazing!!



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti



Those Zanotti wedges are gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!


----------



## flower71

lovely new purcheses everyone...I love those red Valentino flats...do they run small??
PI, lovely miumius...the pythons are hot!


----------



## leslie_x

IrisCole said:


> Where did the last pair of booties come from? They're amazing!! !



hehe thanks. they're from texto http://www.texto-france.com/. they were only 90 euros and the fit very well .


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

My new shoes:

*Jimmy Choo SS11 Gilbert in Metallic Faux Snakeskin*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Rick Owens FW10 Stivale Low Wedge Boots in Black Distressed Leather*


----------



## PrincessBal

French Sole Green Army/Leopard print ballerina's:


----------



## californiaCRUSH

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new shoes:
> 
> *Jimmy Choo SS11 Gilbert in Metallic Faux Snakeskin*



Love!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi


----------



## babyontheway

Another Brian Atwood maniac for me!  I have one more special pair ordered, hopefully here this week
Black patent maniac (120 mm)


----------



## canadianstudies

Jimmy Choos (a steal at $65!):


----------



## Ilgin

*babyontheway*, love the maniacs!
What a steal *canadian*, they'r lovely on you!!


----------



## dirtybadgirl

here's my latest buy...

fabulous hermes heels


----------



## punksjunk

coach nancye boots


----------



## seaotta

Just got these green Betsey Johnson boots http://www.betseyjohnson.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11236169 from Nordstrom...they were cheaper there too...score.


----------



## Joke

dirtybadgirl said:


> here's my latest buy...
> 
> fabulous hermes heels


 
fabulous indeed!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

*couervernis*, i love the mbmj mouse flats

i ordered these on super sale in white/black and black/white






i won't know if they're actually in stock until the store calls me


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Those flats are super cute.


----------



## am2022

congrats! they are fab!




dirtybadgirl said:


> here's my latest buy...
> 
> fabulous hermes heels


----------



## am2022

Cec.. love the rick owens...hows the shaft on these? will they fit under skinny jeans or will it have to go over the jeans?


----------



## Stephanie***

My latest shoe purchase, only VP by CL

On the inner side they are black. They were such a deal!

Christian Louboutin, Very Privé Graffiti








I need those wedge boots in my live!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Rick Owens FW10 Stivale Low Wedge Boots in Black Distressed Leather*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

californiaCRUSH said:


> Love!



Thanks california!



amacasa said:


> Cec.. love the rick owens...hows the shaft on these? will they fit under skinny jeans or will it have to go over the jeans?



they shaft is very forgiving for these low boots. No prob with skinny jeans.

The "tall" version of these boots however don't even fit my calves inside....



Stephanie*** said:


> My latest shoe purchase, only VP by CL
> 
> On the inner side they are black. They were such a deal!
> 
> Christian Louboutin, Very Privé Graffiti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need those wedge boots in my live!



Thank steph! congrats on your new CLs!!!


----------



## am2022

Thanks cec.  Oh how about sizing on ro shoes? Like cl boots ysl boots or other shoes in comparison?


----------



## OVincze

Got these last week, just had to as I fell in love, I think these will be gorgeous for the summer's occasions with a simple black dress and maybe turquoise earrings))

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...a-S2011/61144/261536/WIDE-HEELED+SATIN+SANDAL


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

L.A.M.B. wedges


----------



## stellaishungry

^Amazing!


----------



## TooNow

Beautiful!!



dirtybadgirl said:


> here's my latest buy...
> 
> fabulous hermes heels


----------



## am2022

love the yellow cls!
and the lamb wedges!


----------



## my4boys

heres my haul from today I really needed retail therapy


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Nice haul!

I just got these Dolce Vita wedges:


----------



## chanel*liz

Casadei Triple Platform
Dior Pink Wedges


----------



## Ilgin

^ love your platforms and Dior wedges!


----------



## Alyana

From Aldo!


----------



## bestiuta

flower71 said:


> lovely new purcheses everyone...I love those red Valentino flats...do they run small??
> PI, lovely miumius...the pythons are hot!


i wear 38,is the true size


----------



## pchan2802

From Topshop


----------



## IrisCole

pchan2802 said:


> From Topshop


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

amacasa said:


> Thanks cec.  Oh how about sizing on ro shoes? Like cl boots ysl boots or other shoes in comparison?



I would say they run 1/2 size small 

The ones that I got are size 36.5 and they fit perfect.

CL boots, I need at least 37 for the older/traditional styles. CL has been changing their shoe sizes pretty randomly these days, so their new boots, I can go anywhere from 36 to 37.5.

And I know nothing about YSL 

Hope this helps


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

pchan2802 said:


> From Topshop



Oh i LOVE those Casadei heels!!!!  Thanks for sharing!



chanel*liz said:


> Casadei Triple Platform
> Dior Pink Wedges



hot!


----------



## IrisCole

Fendi SS 2011 "Fantasia" Platforms


----------



## betty.lee

*iriscole*..those are insanely awesome!  love it!


----------



## Ilgin

So fun and fierce, *Iris*!!! FANTASIA is such a perfect name for these babies!


----------



## k*d

Photo courtesy of Bergdorf Goodman.


----------



## abagdiva

k*d said:


> Photo courtesy of Bergdorf Goodman.



There are Gorgeous!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

IrisCole said:


> Fendi SS 2011 "Fantasia" Platforms



Wow, those are AWESOME!!!


----------



## Ilgin

k*d said:


> Photo courtesy of Bergdorf Goodman.


 
Fantastic!!


----------



## k*d

Thanks, abagdiva & Ilgin!


----------



## am2022

Wow!!!

I think we need a collection pic now!

Also, what shoe is in your avatar dear???  Cmon now  , i have to have that too!!!



k*d said:


> Photo courtesy of Bergdorf Goodman.


----------



## k*d

amacasa said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> I think we need a collection pic now!
> 
> Also, what shoe is in your avatar dear???  Cmon now  , i have to have that too!!!



You are too kind!  The shoes in my avatar are Christian Louboutin for Rodarte.  I'm not sure they were ever produced for sale.  They're my holy grail!


----------



## icecreamom

Briat Atwood  Black Dante


----------



## apple.chic

flawlessbackfli said:


> i was soo excited when i walked into nordstrom rack and found two gorgeous shoes! but i almost died when i found these pour la victoire irina pumps in camel!! they were only $80!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only problem is that they had written in permanent marker on the bottom, and i am sure that someone had worn and returned them because the sole had been painted black  does anyone know how i can get the numbers off? the cashier suggested rubbing alcohol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next i got this steve madden alludde slingback. super pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad it's written on the soles though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any advice on how to get the permanent marker off would be much appreciated, ladies!!




i dont know if youve had success removing the marker yet but nail polish remover removes permanent marker. 
lovely buy.


----------



## Ilgin

k*d said:


> You are too kind! The shoes in my avatar are Christian Louboutin for Rodarte. *I'm not sure they were ever produced for sale*. They're my holy grail!


 
AFAIK, they were for runway only. The gold Rodarte spikes are on ebay right now, size 7 and ... 10K!!!



icecreamom said:


> Briat Atwood  Black Dante


 
love the Dantes!!


----------



## Dabyachunv

Mia Bella said:


> Many, many, MANY pages ago in this thread I saw *pchan* modeling these shoes and I had to have them. Here are my charcoal Pedro Garcia "Piper" Sandals.  They run a 1/2 size small if anyone is interested!




Enabler! The shoes are HAWT!  What are the pants?


----------



## am2022

now no wonder i love them... i totally love the talons!!! well everybody knows that by now as i have numerous threads on it!



k*d said:


> You are too kind! The shoes in my avatar are Christian Louboutin for Rodarte. I'm not sure they were ever produced for sale. They're my holy grail!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## seaotta

I shouldn't have, but I did....they were both a steal at Nordstrom's show clearance...

I couldn't find a pic of the silver ones in the color I got (orange) but same style.  

I'm becoming a Michael Kors shoe fiend.


----------



## Mia Bella

Dabyachunv said:


> Enabler! The shoes are HAWT!  What are the pants?



Thanks love!

The pants are the Current Elliott Skinny Cargo. They fit TTS and make your butt look UH-mazing.

http://www.shopbop.com/skinny-cargo.../v=1/845524441873153.htm?fm=search-shopbysize

http://www.shopbop.com/skinny-cargo.../v=1/845524441869509.htm?fm=search-shopbysize


----------



## cbrooke

New super comfy wedges....I love everything about these


----------



## Windelynn

Charlotte Olympia Ophelia Pumps.


----------



## Stellina07

cbrooke said:


>



 So pretty!!!!!!


----------



## am2022

windelynn.. these are so pretty!
modelling pics !



Windelynn said:


> Charlotte Olympia Ophelia Pumps.


----------



## Elsie87

* CL red patent Simple 85mm*


----------



## sammie225

Well this is gonna be a big one  i just came back from london with 8 pairs of new shoes (on the airport,they put a sign on my luggage sayin ,,heavy bag''  )

Startin' with Aldo Nudes,very comfy,i was dancing in them all night 




Second : rivers island flipflops for summer,i love the studs on them




Aldo wedges,they are quite high but they feel so good,cant wait to wear them 




the other two pairs were bought at primark,i am quite surprised that they are so comfy even if they were very cheap 








and my luichiny leg acy in blue  as my dog killed my other blue shoes i was desperatley searching for electric blue shoes to replace them and i found these




the heart is so cute


----------



## dizizit

cbrooke said:


> New super comfy wedges....I love everything about these


 
what brand is this? pretty!


----------



## pchan2802

From Zara


----------



## ZoeZoeZoe

Windelynn said:


> Charlotte Olympia Ophelia Pumps.



Absolutely gorgeous. Love Charlotte Olympia heels!


----------



## BlushResponse

Just got these lovely nude Miu Miu pumps. They are so comfortable!











The colour in person is sort of a dusky rose, they're a little lighter than they appear in these shots. I couldn't find any shots of this style and colour way at all online.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

camilla skovgaard


----------



## flawlessbackfli

apple.chic said:


> i dont know if youve had success removing the marker yet but nail polish remover removes permanent marker.
> lovely buy.



thanks for the concern! i actually tried the nail polish remover on the SM shoes first (in case anything happened, i wouldn't have ruined the more expensive shoes  ) and it came off, but there was still some purplish residue left. which wasn't too bad but still noticeable.
i gave both shoes to my dad, being the handy man that he is, and he tried rubbing alcohol on the PLV shoes, and it didn't come off at all. he also tried the rubbing alcohol on the SM shoes and he removed the white completely, and now you can see the wood from underneath -_-
however, he says he has some paint that can cover it up, so let's see what happens.


----------



## Seanymph

flawlessbackfli said:


> thanks for the concern! i actually tried the nail polish remover on the SM shoes first (in case anything happened, i wouldn't have ruined the more expensive shoes  ) and it came off, but there was still some purplish residue left. which wasn't too bad but still noticeable.
> i gave both shoes to my dad, being the handy man that he is, and he tried rubbing alcohol on the PLV shoes, and it didn't come off at all. he also tried the rubbing alcohol on the SM shoes and he removed the white completely, and now you can see the wood from underneath -_-
> however, he says he has some paint that can cover it up, so let's see what happens.



You should try Acetone. It's stronger than nail polish remover. I had to do the same thing to a couple pairs of shoes. Came right off, didn't leave anything behind.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BlushResponse said:


> Just got these lovely nude Miu Miu pumps. They are so comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colour in person is sort of a dusky rose, they're a little lighter than they appear in these shots. I couldn't find any shots of this style and colour way at all online.


Love your Miu Mius! Congrats! Is it patent Cipria the color?



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> camilla skovgaard



Those are so FIERCE!!!!!  Reminds me of RO's OTK boots from last fall, but I like CS's wedge heel better! and what beautiful pix!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

These are also my new babies:

*CL Glitter Pigalle Plato 140*


----------



## Windelynn

wow those cl are beautiful!!! ^

Here is my newest purchases they finally arrived. To the left, Brian Atwood Pixie, to the right, Nicholas Kirkwood Burma


----------



## dirtyaddiction

came home to these today... 











Versace Leather Cut Out Platforms. AHHHH! Soo insane I love them! 1/2 Size too big but too amazing to return!


----------



## Windelynn

dirtyaddiction said:


> came home to these today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Versace Leather Cut Out Platforms. AHHHH! Soo insane I love them! 1/2 Size too big but too amazing to return!



I LOVE THESE!!!!!!!!! these are show stopping for sure!!!


----------



## jmcadon

Jimmy Choo pink biker leather flats with gold toe....so comfy!


----------



## Ilgin

*CEC*, beautiful PPs! I love the nude glitter!
*Windelynn*, great purchases! I especially love the Burmas!

*dirtyaddiction*, I'm blown away!!! They'r *FANTASTIC* on you!!!


----------



## Nolia




----------



## Dukeprincess

Mia Quincy Wedges - comfy and cheap


----------



## linhhhuynh

Cute where are they from and how much?! I love them!


----------



## Dukeprincess

linhhhuynh said:


> Cute where are they from and how much?! I love them!


 
Thanks so much!  I bought them at endless.com for $69!

http://www.endless.com/MIA-Womens-Q...11&sort=relevance-fs-rank&keywords=mia+quincy


----------



## NYCBelle

Pour La Victoire - Grey Patent. Got them on sale from Piperlime for $180 down from $250 =)


----------



## arireyes

From Outnet today HL .  Orig was $720 and I got them for $174


----------



## NYCBelle

wowza!!  great deal! btw your avatar is super duper cute!



arireyes said:


> From Outnet today HL . Orig was $720 and I got them for $174


----------



## bridurkin

arireyes said:


> From Outnet today HL .  Orig was $720 and I got them for $174



I love them...I just went and bought a pair after seeing your great deal!  thanks!


----------



## arireyes

NYCBelle said:


> wowza!!  great deal! btw your avatar is super duper cute!




Thanks!  My son is obsessed with those green aliens.



bridurkin said:


> I love them...I just went and bought a pair after seeing your great deal!  thanks!


Nice!  There was no way I could pass them up for that price!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Balmain buckle boots


----------



## jeNYC

Just got me some OTK Boots after a long long search for a perfect one


----------



## abagdiva

jeNYC said:


> Just got me some OTK Boots after a long long search for a perfect one



your boots are gorgeous,what brand are they?


----------



## jeNYC

abagdiva said:


> your boots are gorgeous,what brand are they?


 

Hey, they are Guess by Marciano called Lacee, on sale at amazon for $130,


----------



## abagdiva

jeNYC said:


> Hey, they are Guess by Marciano called Lacee, on sale at amazon for $130,



thanks!


----------



## abagdiva

Nordstrom Rack Mini Haul


----------



## pinkgoldfish

I got these MBMJ lucite heels for almost 90% off.


----------



## paula.lina

Tory Burch ballet pumps, £80 reduced from £175 bought at outnet.com


----------



## kett

I love this thread.


----------



## aurora_p

I got these Alexander Wang Anouck booties from Outnet.com the other day... Round 300 euros and I truly love them!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

aurora_p said:


> I got these Alexander Wang Anouck booties from Outnet.com the other day... Round 300 euros and I truly love them!



Loving the back of these!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Camilla Skovgaard


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

aurora_p said:


> I got these Alexander Wang Anouck booties from Outnet.com the other day... Round 300 euros and I truly love them!



Nice! congrats! 



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Camilla Skovgaard



Fierce!



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Balmain buckle boots



You really have some of the most wonderful shoes Crazy!!! I love them all! especially your pictures are so clear and you pose so well! Thank you for sharing!!!! Please post more pix 



jeNYC said:


> Just got me some OTK Boots after a long long search for a perfect one



Congrats!!! I was actually eyeing the same pair of shoes! they look FANTASTIC on you! 



Windelynn said:


> wow those cl are beautiful!!! ^
> 
> Here is my newest purchases they finally arrived. To the left, Brian Atwood Pixie, to the right, Nicholas Kirkwood Burma



Thanks Windelynn! 

Your shoes are awesome! love them both 



jmcadon said:


> Jimmy Choo pink biker leather flats with gold toe....so comfy!


Cute, congrats! 



dirtyaddiction said:


> came home to these today...
> 
> Versace Leather Cut Out Platforms. AHHHH! Soo insane I love them! 1/2 Size too big but too amazing to return!



wow those are really interesting! congrats! are they comfy?


Nice modeling pix!



Dukeprincess said:


> Mia Quincy Wedges - comfy and cheap



Congrats!!!


----------



## jeNYC

Hey, *CEC.LV4eva *


You should get it, they are sooooooooo hot! and on sale for $130 on amazon!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

paula.lina said:


> Tory Burch ballet pumps, £80 reduced from £175 bought at outnet.com


These are gorgeous!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Just got these Miz Mooz Sandals


----------



## Bornsocialite26

greens for the summer very comfy


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I got these Kelsi Dagger wedges from TJ Maxx for $29.99. On Piperlime, they're still selling for $125!! They're a lot better looking in person though!


----------



## -blank

My first !


----------



## am2022

Me too . I'm a hopeless shoe junkie!

[/B]





kett said:


> I love this thread.


----------



## Sloane_Ranger

Not a purchase but a gift from my mum. I know at 23 they are a bit young for me but people think I'm 18 so whatever.
I love neon green


----------



## yyz

_*Hi Sloane_Ranger!

I Lve THEM!
Now all you need is ORANGE NEON LACES in them!
At least that's what I put in most of my Converse's!*__**_


----------



## kett

Congrats all!


----------



## yamama

Just bought Dolce and Gabbana Floral Vine Round Toe Pumps which I found on the shelf by luck  perfect spring shoes I think?


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000cat000141cat13030734cat13030764cat13030777

same design, but round toe and ankle strap


----------



## flower71

congrats all! 
I love this thread...
I just got a pair of Chloe pumps (so comfy!) in black that can go with anything from jeans to dress for brother's wedding...I am happy!


----------



## sowingseason

#1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (and these were only $23)
Heel height #1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heel height #2


----------



## green.bee

I just got a pair of Maison Martin Margiela Line 22 Replica boots on sale. They are perfectly distressed like I had worn them at least for 5 years. I am surprised that the foot bed is so soft and cushy.


----------



## green.bee

flower71 said:


> congrats all!
> I love this thread...
> I just got a pair of Chloe pumps (so comfy!) in black that can go with anything from jeans to dress for brother's wedding...I am happy!




I want pictures :greengrin:

PS Long time no see Flower


----------



## green.bee

Sloane_Ranger said:


> Not a purchase but a gift from my mum. I know at 23 they are a bit young for me but people think I'm 18 so whatever.
> I love neon green



a bit young for 23 years old girl? 
I am almost twice your age and I wear converse very often. OK, my are gray but have a mercy for an old lady


----------



## swolfcg

*I* just scored my first pair of Fiorentini + Baker boots.  Black Eternity's on ebay for only *$247.50* (Regularly $545).  Oye!  I'll post pics once I get them.  For that price, I can gamble on the sizing and style questions.  I bought my regular size 10, which might be a mistake judging by other buyer comments.  I guess I can always buyer inserts and thick socks.  






I swooped in 10secs before the end and got them.  Good thing bidding is anonymous, b/c I don't think I made any friends today.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...11bRlKivZh4laJOoXs%3D&viewitem=#ht_1194wt_698


----------



## Pishi

Been a while since I've posted here!  I've been a (mostly) good girl.  

Just ordered these from the Outnet.  Rupert Sanderson.  I'm kinda a sucker for Rupert Sanderson.


----------



## itee

Just got Alexandre Birman snakeskin and suede pumps from outnet for 70% off. They still have some sizes!


----------



## am2022

green.bee said:


> I just got a pair of Maison Martin Margiela Line 22 Replica boots on sale. They are perfectly distressed like I had worn them at least for 5 years. I am surprised that the foot bed is so soft and cushy.


----------



## am2022

swolfcg said:


> *I* just scored my first pair of Fiorentini + Baker boots. Black Eternity's on ebay for only *$247.50* (Regularly $545). Oye! I'll post pics once I get them. For that price, I can gamble on the sizing and style questions. I bought my regular size 10, which might be a mistake judging by other buyer comments. I guess I can always buyer inserts and thick socks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swooped in 10secs before the end and got them. Good thing bidding is anonymous, b/c I don't think I made any friends today. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...11bRlKivZh4laJOoXs%3D&viewitem=#ht_1194wt_698


----------



## flower71

green.bee said:


> I want pictures :greengrin:
> 
> PS Long time no see Flower


green.bee: Am in bed right now but promise to post pics tomorrow
Now, I have been wanting the EXACT pair of boots but just didn't know how they fit and didn't want to risk the taxes and returns etc...I LoVE em!


----------



## green.bee

flower71 said:


> green.bee: Am in bed right now but promise to post pics tomorrow
> Now, I have been wanting the EXACT pair of boots but just didn't know how they fit and didn't want to risk the taxes and returns etc...I LoVE em!



Thank you *Flower*
The boots run big (wrong info on shopbop site!). Lagarconne and other sites recommend to size down one whole size. My boots are 38.5 (half size down from my usual 39 size) and they are fine. Could be even 38 but since they are narrow I stick with 38.5.

So, ... see you tomorrow


----------



## green.bee

amacasa said:


>




Thank you *Amacasa *


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Alaia


----------



## flower71

green.bee said:


> I want pictures :greengrin:
> 
> PS Long time no see Flower


This is for you green.bee: 
Chloe sandals and Chloe pumps...no mod pics though, I need serious pedi care


----------



## green.bee

flower71 said:


> This is for you green.bee:
> Chloe sandals and Chloe pumps...no mod pics though, I need serious pedi care




beautiful
I love the heel shape - so French
and those flats are perfection.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jimmy Choo


----------



## belovaldi

Sam Edelman


----------



## am2022

fierce!



belovaldi said:


> Sam Edelman


----------



## am2022

ITA!!! so pretty and so French!



green.bee said:


> beautiful
> I love the heel shape - so French
> and those flats are perfection.


----------



## Clooky001

k*d said:


> Photo courtesy of Bergdorf Goodman.



Hi K*d 
What are these their stunning x


----------



## nlichtman

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/inclu...&bmUID=iY1062M


my latest order xxx

I just wondered I am from england and have not received any contact from saks yet how long does it take for them to let you know about your order? x


----------



## swolfcg

I forgot to introduce myself during my last post.  I usually frequent the HH, Treesje, & LP bag forums, and I'm new around here.  My name is Steph, and I'm a Birk lover quickly becoming a bit of a boot whore these last couple of months.  It all started with my fascination w/ Frye Boots.  I have 1 pair of 12R groucho engineers, a pair of Campus boots, & two pairs of tall Veronicas.

My latest addition to my boot collection is the popular *Fiorentini and Baker Eternity Boots* in Black.  These have got to be the most comfortable pair of boots I've ever tried on.  I snagged these beauties on ebay this week for $247.  I couldn't imagine paying the full $545 price.  These particular ones fit TTS, although I have a just a bit a room in the length w/o socks.  I wouldn't have been able to size down to 9, since I'm a true size 10, and the 9s would have been too narrow.  Workmanship is evident and the leather is divine, but I just don't think I could be able to get my Cost Per Wear at full price, as Stacy & ******* from What not Wear like to say.  The puckering at the bottom is a bit strange, but I can see that this is part of the charm of this particular style.  Great buy, I can't wait to wear them out.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

belovaldi said:


> Sam Edelman



LOVE these!!!!!!


----------



## green.bee

swolfcg said:


> I forgot to introduce myself during my last post.  I usually frequent the HH, Treesje, & LP bag forums, and I'm new around here.  My name is Steph, and I'm a Birk lover quickly becoming a bit of a boot whore these last couple of months.  It all started with my fascination w/ Frye Boots.  I have 1 pair of 12R groucho engineers, a pair of Campus boots, & two pairs of tall Veronicas.
> 
> My latest addition to my boot collection is the popular *Fiorentini and Baker Eternity Boots* in Black.  These have got to be the most comfortable pair of boots I've ever tried on.  I snagged these beauties on ebay this week for $247.  I couldn't imagine paying the full $545 price.  These particular ones fit TTS, although I have a just a bit a room in the length w/o socks.  I wouldn't have been able to size down to 9, since I'm a true size 10, and the 9s would have been too narrow.  Workmanship is evident and the leather is divine, but I just don't think I could be able to get my Cost Per Wear at full price, as Stacy & ******* from What not Wear like to say.  The puckering at the bottom is a bit strange, but I can see that this is part of the charm of this particular style.  Great buy, I can't wait to wear them out.




Steph, the boots look great on you! I can tell from the picture that the leather is divine. You are one lucky lady to snag them for so affordable price


----------



## green.bee

belovaldi said:


> Sam Edelman



Oh, la la! Amacasa is right, they are fierce


----------



## swolfcg

green.bee said:


> Steph, the boots look great on you! I can tell from the picture that the leather is divine. You are one lucky lady to snag them for so affordable price



Thanks.  I forgot to mention that I'm unable to slip these on & off w/o unbuckling them fully.  

I can't believe I never came to this sub-forum before.  There is so much eye-candy to behold.  I will definitely be a lurker here from now on.


----------



## kdo

Hey Wolfy, great "seeing" you around here!  I love your F+B Eternitys -- what a great snag!  They look terrific on you and will only get better with wear -- congrats!


----------



## hipmama

Great Boots and such an awesome deal!! I have 2 pair and they are the most comfortable boots I have ever owned. I may soon part with a pair of mine. Don't need 2 pair...


----------



## swolfcg

kdo said:


> Hey Wolfy, great "seeing" you around here!  I love your F+B Eternitys -- what a great snag!  They look terrific on you and will only get better with wear -- congrats!



Thanks.  I'm truly loving these boots, and hope they will last me for awhile.  I can see the good in investing $$$ in a nice pair of shoes.


----------



## hipmama

*belovaldi *these are SEXY HOT!!!!


----------



## swolfcg

hipmama said:


> Great Boots and such an awesome deal!! I have 2 pair and they are the most comfortable boots I have ever owned. I may soon part with a pair of mine. Don't need 2 pair...



You have 2 pairs of Eternity's? Are you familiar w/ any of the other shoes in their line?  This is the first time seeing F&B boots IRL.  And yes, they are more comfortable than any shoe I have, w/ exception of my Birks.


----------



## hipmama

swolfcg said:


> You have 2 pairs of Eternity's? Are you familiar w/ any of the other shoes in their line?  This is the first time seeing F&B boots IRL.  And yes, they are more comfortable than any shoe I have, w/ exception of my Birks.



Hi swolfcg, 

I'm not familiar with other shoes in their line. Have my eye on the Gol-Glen boot or will look for something with a bit more height after I downsize to one pair. They are truly comfortable. I have a wide foot and after breaking in they are perfect. I can only assume because of the quality and how they feel that their other boots/shoes are quite similar.


----------



## flower71

*swolf*, your boots look great on you! Thanks for the size fit because I have my eyes on a pair for fall though...
*amacasa and green.bee*: Thanks


----------



## sammie225

*belovaldi* i had a look at them 2 days ago  they are so special! are they comfy ?


----------



## KPKITTY

Yesterday was friends and family day at Bloomingdales, so finally bought these Burberry espadrilles


----------



## NYCBelle

Ordered these last night from Macys. They were having a shoe sale.

Guess Osten Pump in Nude


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My new Revas from the Bloomies F&F sale!


----------



## swolfcg

flower71 said:


> *swolf*, your boots look great on you! Thanks for the size fit because I have my eyes on a pair for fall though...
> *amacasa and green.bee*: Thanks



You are welcome.  I was definitely throwing the dice on the fit, b/c it seems everyone who has commented on the fit is between sizes, so they were able to size down easily. Unfortunately, I'm unable to do so, as I am a true size 10 & bit on the wide side. This style does not predominately come in 1/2 sizes, so it's not an easy thing to determine sizing w/o trying them on first.  However, I did glimpse one pair in a half size on ebay.  It must be an older version of the shoe.  Good luck w/ your boot search.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I got a pair of black calfskin TB revas with silver medallion and this Meredith wedge logo heel.  I originally wanted the Leslie woven wedge but they were out of my size in all of the West Coast!!!  The Merediths were surprisingly comfy, so they came home with me


----------



## HeartMyMJs

kohl_mascara said:


> I got a pair of black calfskin TB revas with silver medallion and this Meredith wedge logo heel. I originally wanted the Leslie woven wedge but they were out of my size in all of the West Coast!!! The Merediths were surprisingly comfy, so they came home with me


 
Those shoes are hot!!  Love the details on the wedge!


----------



## kohl_mascara

HeartMyMJs said:


> Those shoes are hot!!  Love the details on the wedge!



Hehe thank you! I just hope they don't get too dirty too fast . . .


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sowingseason: congrats on your booties! enjoy!

green.bee: those boots look so comfy! thanks for sharing!

Pishi: RS is wonderful! congrats on your purchase, that pair of heels look great!

itee: what a fab purchase! AB heels are great! congrats!

flower71: congrats on your new purchases! 

belovaldi: wow! I love those SE pumps! they look fierce haha! congrats!

swolfcg: nice purchase! And they look great on you!

KPKITTY: nice burberry wedges! they look really comfy, congrats!

CrazyBeautifulU: girl, I love your style (and your haul of shoes)! Again, beautiful pix as aways! 

HeartMyMJs: Cute TB flats! congrats!

kohl mascara: cute wedges! congrats!


And congrats to all whom I didn't mention! (just too lazy to go before page 285 lol)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

^^^Thanks love!!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Mini haul at nordstroms rack, the beat part is all 3 of these for less then 100


----------



## belovaldi

*amacasa, LoveMyMarc, green.bee, hipmama, CEC.LV4eva*.. thank you all! 

*sammie225*.. they are quite comfy for the short time period that i tried them on around the house, but i do put dr.scholl on the ball of the feet though otherwise the it hurts from just few walks due to the height (and boy this shoes is heavy!) nevertheless, everytime i see the shoes, i feel happy!  	

*CrazyBeautifulU*, that is a hot boots!

*kohl_mascara*, i really like the stud wedges! they are gorgeous!

*ilovefashion87*, i love your haul! especially the second one, who made them?


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ they are Jessica Simpson dany


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Alaia


----------



## coutureddd

jimmy choo phoenix wedges in nude





cl new simple 120 in black patent


----------



## poptarts

Got these Sam Edelman heels with the help of Bloomie's F&F 20% off  They are actually very comfortable. Now I'm tempted to get the black leather and black suede versions as well.


----------



## Jira

^ WOW, those spikes are killer! They look amazing from the back!


----------



## NYCBelle

Hunter rain boots in tall black at the bloomies F&F - $100 =)


----------



## kett

Congrats all!


----------



## TanyFashionista

My first pair of CL, miss cristo wedges!! so comfy and not heavy, i think i am officially hooked and can't wait to get more


----------



## my4boys

Got a few pairs of Guess shoes


----------



## shoegrl756

For some reason I woke up one day and had the urge to clean out my closet and buy more basics than trendy. I ooo and ahhh over trendy Louboutins and Choos but I realized that I wanted to build a shoe collection that would last and get me through the years. My first pair I bought was the Vince Camuto Karena boots. I ordered them Tuesday and got them on Thursday. I haven't took them off since! I wore them with a denim dress, black jeans and a blazer, a black boyfriend sweater and tights and with jeans and a blue button up. They are absolutely the best investment I've made. They go with everything since they are black and brown. Thanks for letting me share.  

http://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/l...her-black-product-2-97344-694082271_full.jpeg


----------



## NYCBelle

Here are my Guess shoes...received them the other day


----------



## Stephanie***

arireyes said:


> From Outnet today HL . Orig was $720 and I got them for $174


 
Fierce!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

poptarts said:


> Got these Sam Edelman heels with the help of Bloomie's F&F 20% off  They are actually very comfortable. Now I'm tempted to get the black leather and black suede versions as well.



I need these in my life. 
SO fierce!

I finally took the plunge and bought YSL Tributes! I got them in black patent. So thrilled!


----------



## kristag0619

LOVING the patent peep-toes! I want some to wear with cuffed boyfriend jeans and my cropped tweed jacket.  Sighhhh.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu


----------



## Windelynn

damn all the shoes here make me crazy jealous.


----------



## Minette

Ferragamo Blueberry Ribes - from Bloomies - 20% off sale:


----------



## Minette

Ferragamo Black Patent Varina - another Bloomies sale purchase!


----------



## Minette

Ferragamo Gilia in Nero - another Bloomies sale shoe!
4 inch heel


----------



## Minette

Another Gilia in tan but is lighter, more like bone - 4 inch heel


----------



## Minette

Group shot of the twin Gilia shoes.  Purchased the "tan" today at Ferragamo, NYC.


----------



## babyontheway

My two new additions
Brian Atwood Rose Gold Maniac 120mm (I am not sure that I am keeping these because although I like the color, I really want a different style)
Balenciaga Rose gladiator sandals


----------



## qiuqiuimg

ebay find


----------



## ksammon

i just got these 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bp-bowtye-sandal/3145276?origin=category&resultback=1594


----------



## frick&frack

qiuqiuimg said:


> ebay find



LOOOOOOOOOOOVE these!!!  congratulations on your great find!


----------



## kristag0619

qiuqiuimg, you ROCK those. What a grand FIND!! Great pictures too, I'm going to check out your photolog now!


----------



## AnnattheRack

Converse All Stars!  Classic!!!


----------



## madamefifi

I recently "discovered" Jeffrey Campbell, and had to get these:


----------



## antakusuma

modeling my F+B Eternity Boots, Dark Brown. It's spring and too hot for it so i can't wait for autumn now. 




IMG_1500 by antakusuma, on Flickr




IMG_1501 by antakusuma, on Flickr


----------



## HauteMama

Gucci Wedge Pumps:


----------



## NYCBelle

Have to return my Hunter originals...too tight at the calves. Ordered the Huntress and Guess Carrie pump which are arriving today =)

http://www.zappos.com/hunter-huntress-black

http://www.zappos.com/guess-carrie-black-leather


----------



## xichic

i meant to post these a few weeks ago, but finally got to take a picture of my future wedding shoes.

Manolo Blahnik Hingisi in Pewter


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu pumps


----------



## cbrooke

madamefifi said:


> I recently "discovered" Jeffrey Campbell, and had to get these:


 
Loving the 2nd wedge....can you tell me where you got them and the style name pls


----------



## katdhoneybee

xichic said:


> i meant to post these a few weeks ago, but finally got to take a picture of my future wedding shoes.
> 
> Manolo Blahnik Hingisi in Pewter





Congratulations (on the shoes and, of course, the engagement/wedding)! These are beeeauuuutiful!


----------



## NYCBelle

Returning the original Hunters since they were tight on my calf. Ordered the Huntress from Zappos and they are perfect, I can tuck in my pants, and they're soft and comfy. Also got a pair of black Guess Carrie pumps


----------



## dpgyrl026

Look what I found at Nordstrom Rack South Coast today =)  Sergio Rossi Colby pumps.  It's a bit of dusty rose accented by a little bit of gold python.

Original price:  $630
New Price:  $199

Don't mind the Jimmy Choo boxes...I also found some wedding shoes for my friend which I intend on giving her for her wedding.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

qiuqiuimg said:


> ebay find


 

hot shoes! and I see someones a programmer in your house  your bookshelves look like mine


----------



## PJcherri

These were my most recent pair; I've been meaning to get some black heels since all I have are wedges!


----------



## Samia

Got these Jimmy Choos yesterday on sale


----------



## Pishi

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Miu Miu pumps



very nice!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CL SS11 Alta Dama 140 in Royal Blue Watersnake


----------



## sammie225

woooooaww love these blue loubous


----------



## starrynite_87

babyontheway said:


> My two new additions
> Brian Atwood Rose Gold Maniac 120mm (I am not sure that I am keeping these because although I like the color, I really want a different style)
> Balenciaga Rose gladiator sandals



I've been lusting over the Brian Atwood Rose Gold Maniacs....


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

lace ankle boots by Givenchy


----------



## floral_kitty

Here is my latest shoe purchase. Won this lot from an online auction, sight-unseen. Out of the 4 beautiful Lanvin shoes only one pair fits me. I am a 39 in a lot of other high-end designer shoes... these are sadly too small. I guess Ebay will get some business!


----------



## LeeLee1098

Purchased August 2010, but new to TPF so sharing these now!
Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## kat99

From my blog, these Miu Mius:


----------



## NYCBelle

kat99 said:


> From my blog, these Miu Mius:



 i love sparkly shoes! gorg congrats!


----------



## Ilgin

kat99 said:


> From my blog, these Miu Mius:


 
So cute and lovely! Congrats!


----------



## frick&frack

kat99 said:


> From my blog, these Miu Mius:


^AMAZING!!!  love the glitter...love the heel!


----------



## kat99

frick&frack said:


> ^AMAZING!!!  love the glitter...love the heel!





Ilgin said:


> So cute and lovely! Congrats!





NYCBelle said:


> i love sparkly shoes! gorg congrats!



Thank you! I love them


----------



## jeninvan

my newest babies!!!


----------



## Ilgin

^ love your Alta Spritneys... such a beautiful shoe!


----------



## am2022

antakusuma said:


> modeling my F+B Eternity Boots, Dark Brown. It's spring and too hot for it so i can't wait for autumn now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1500 by antakusuma, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1501 by antakusuma, on Flickr


----------



## am2022

CEC.LV4eva said:


> CL SS11 Alta Dama 140 in Royal Blue Watersnake


----------



## Clooky001

Hi ladies, my latest purchase 

Charlotte Olympia Dolly


----------



## am2022

green bee... got the replica.. for vintage dresses..
hope it works.. will post pics soon sister!!!  



green.bee said:


> I just got a pair of Maison Martin Margiela Line 22 Replica boots on sale. They are perfectly distressed like I had worn them at least for 5 years. I am surprised that the foot bed is so soft and cushy.


----------



## zjajkj

*Clooky001*, this is exceptionally beauty


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Camilla Skovgaard


----------



## Clooky001

dinitegrity said:


> *Clooky001*, this is exceptionally beauty



Thx you, very kind


----------



## NYCBelle

love!




Clooky001 said:


> Hi ladies, my latest purchase
> 
> Charlotte Olympia Dolly


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Not high end, but my newest purchases.

Guess Platform Pump





Taryn Rose Wedge Sandal (So comfy I could walk for miles!)


----------



## chloe_chanel

Clooky001 said:


> Hi ladies, my latest purchase
> 
> Charlotte Olympia Dolly



OH-MMM-GEE I want!!!


----------



## TanyFashionista

my new michael kors flats


----------



## TanyFashionista

my new michael kors flats


----------



## sweetfacespout

kat99 said:


> From my blog, these Miu Mius:


Woooow they are so pretty


----------



## kat99

sweetfacespout said:


> Woooow they are so pretty



Thank you! They are comfy as well


----------



## my4boys

Armani


----------



## linhhhuynh

Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## am2022

my4boys said:


> Armani


----------



## TJNEscada

Someone finally returned these in my size to Neiman's website so at last they are mine! 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Manolo%2BBlahnik%2BShoes%26_requestid%3D49705


----------



## Clooky001

Ladies congrats all your new shoes are stunning   




CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Camilla Skovgaard





it'sanaddiction said:


> Not high end, but my newest purchases.
> 
> Guess Platform Pump
> 
> Taryn Rose Wedge Sandal (So comfy I could walk for miles!)1.jpg[/IMG]





TanyFashionista said:


> my new michael kors flats
> 
> 
> 
> my4boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Armani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linhhhuynh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bornsocialite26

My grape driving shoes


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jimmy Choo heels


----------



## clu13

Dvf zia


----------



## HeartsHoboBags

Bernardo Miami Woven 

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?searchCID=4016&cid=4016&vid=1&pid=521778&scid=521778062


----------



## HeartsHoboBags

LeeLee1098 said:


> Purchased August 2010, but new to TPF so sharing these now!
> Giuseppe Zanotti


Those shoes are gorgeous


----------



## coutureddd

Valentino Peep Toes


----------



## frick&frack

LOOOOOVE these!!!  & love the color too 



coutureddd said:


> Valentino Peep Toes


----------



## babyontheway

Brian Atwood Zenith and YSL straps


----------



## sneezz

Too many cute shoes to comment on!

Just ordered these Seychelles "amethyst" peep toes


----------



## iloverelaxbear

Untitled by miumiux &#9829; (thanks for 330,000+ ViEWS~!!), on Flickr




ferragamo by miumiux &#9829; (thanks for 330,000+ ViEWS~!!), on Flickr




ferragamo &#9829; by miumiux &#9829; (thanks for 330,000+ ViEWS~!!), on Flickr




LANVIN by miumiux &#9829; (thanks for 330,000+ ViEWS~!!), on Flickr




LANVIN &#9829; by miumiux &#9829; (thanks for 330,000+ ViEWS~!!), on Flickr


----------



## mayen120

pedro garcia wedges


----------



## Ilgin

^^ Amazing purchases ladies!!

*coutureddd*, what a lovely color!!
*babyontheway*, I'm so jealous of your Zeniths ... Gorgeous!!


----------



## jess_hj

my prada flats



new flats &#9829; by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr
LV sneakers 



pink pink LV by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr
LV flats



ballerina by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr


----------



## NYCBelle

so cute!!! 



jess_hj said:


> my prada flats
> 
> 
> 
> new flats &#9829; by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr
> LV sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> pink pink LV by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr
> LV flats
> 
> 
> 
> ballerina by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr


----------



## bfrosty

Looove these!






I have been interested in a pair of these myself but wondered about extended wear given that they are entirely composed of plastic.  How comfortable do you find them to be after a few hours and do you have any problems with lack of breathability?


----------



## hellorainday




----------



## hellorainday




----------



## hellorainday

Clooky001 said:


> Hi ladies, my latest purchase
> 
> Charlotte Olympia Dolly


Love these!!


----------



## More More More

2 pairs of Chanel 2 toned flats, bought early April 2011


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu


----------



## .pursefiend.

DVF Avalon Booties from a lovely Tpf'er


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Love DVF shoes.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^Love DVF shoes.


 

thank you!


----------



## More More More

Comfy pumps


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

hellorainday said:


>


This looks awesome. Wish I could see a modelling pic!


More More More said:


> 2 pairs of Chanel 2 toned flats, bought early April 2011


Gorgeous! I've been thinking of purchasing a pair of Chanel flats myself... 


CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Miu Miu


Ooh, I want!


.pursefiend. said:


> DVF Avalon Booties from a lovely Tpf'er


These are just fierce. Congrats!



Just got these YSL Impariales. Went with the 37 because they don't come in half-sizes so they were a tad big... Insoles fixed the problem fine. One of the comfiest pair of sky-highs I've ever own. The toebox is a bit narrow but still manageable--my CL Bananas are way worse.


----------



## cococola

won these babies on ebay after the intended winner didn't pay  the winner outbidded me at the last second, too!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Tory Burch Revas!

Someone please tell me the leather stretches a bit. They feel a bit snug, but I think the next half-size up would be too much.


----------



## hellorainday

OH&#65281;cool shoes!
i have been never see this type!soo beautiful!


----------



## XCCX

GingerSnap527 said:


> Tory Burch Revas!
> 
> Someone please tell me the leather stretches a bit. They feel a bit snug, but I think the next half-size up would be too much.


 
It will stretch, dont worry. I love mine they are sooo comfy!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Dolce & Gabbana Sequin Platform Sandals*







*Alaia Ruffle Booties*







*Alaia Python Patent Sandals*







*Valentino Patent Taupe Bow Heels*


----------



## Brigitte031

Just bought these Jessica Simpson sandals today and wearing them today!  They also have a nude version in patent leather which I would have preferred but I don't own very many black shoes and too many nude heels.


----------



## IrisCole

Just ordered these velvet wedges from Theyskens' Theory:







Pic via FashionToast


----------



## tremorviolet

IrisCole said:


> Just ordered these velvet wedges from Theyskens' Theory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic via FashionToast



Oh, I want these so badly.  I especially like the black hemp ones, they're so classic.

Shoes from Last Call Mother's Day Sale:

Jean Michael Cazabat wedges - I love how sleek these are






Elizabeth&James Pony pumps - I've wanted these forever, they're like a weird fusion of Charlotte Olympia and Lanvin.


----------



## Susan Lee

^^ those are killer E&J pumps! Please do review them when you get them. I'd love to know how they fit.

Iriscole-those wedges are stunning!


----------



## bfrosty

Susan Lee said:


> Iriscole-those wedges are stunning!



Totally agree!


----------



## tremorviolet

Susan Lee said:


> ^^ those are killer E&J pumps! Please do review them when you get them. I'd love to know how they fit.



I actually already have them (just too lazy to take a pic).  Fit is classic American, I took an 8 1/2 instead of a 39.  The soles are super slick, I need to get some rubber soles put on.  

The best part was the price, retail was $380, Last Call marked them down to $162, 30% off for Mothers Day plus 5% for having a NM card and they were _$107.73_! That's less than the Steven knock-offs!


----------



## Susan Lee

^^ WOW sick deal!! Thanks for the info on the sizing. Trying to decide between these and another pair of Pour La Victoire Irinas


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Over the knee boots


----------



## tremorviolet

Susan Lee said:


> ^^ WOW sick deal!! Thanks for the info on the sizing. Trying to decide between these and another pair of Pour La Victoire Irinas



I wore the E&J yesterday and they are amazing comfortable for being over 5 inches.  And I had several guys (!) actually comment on them; I think the recessed platform kinda freaked them out.


----------



## hipmama

First time showing my new purchases!!

Christian Siriano for Payless wedges


----------



## hipmama

BCBGeneration Blend Clog Sandals


----------



## hipmama

Boutique 9 "Lily" Espadrille Wedge


----------



## hipmama

Jessica Simpson Dany


----------



## nillacobain

IrisCole said:


> Just ordered these velvet wedges from Theyskens' Theory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic via FashionToast


 

AMAZING!


----------



## nillacobain

Capt_Longshanks said:


> Just got these YSL Impariales. Went with the 37 because they don't come in half-sizes so they were a tad big... Insoles fixed the problem fine. One of the comfiest pair of sky-highs I've ever own. The toebox is a bit narrow but still manageable--my CL Bananas are way worse.


 

One of my all-time-favorite shoe!


----------



## Windelynn

IrisCole said:


> Just ordered these velvet wedges from Theyskens' Theory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic via FashionToast



Im seriosuly lusting after these shoes. They only ship to US!  WHY!Y!Y!Y!Y!Y!Y!Y GRR ROAR HISS! I need them.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Just bought these: http://www.ruelala.com/event/product/31358/1311600037/0/DEFAULT

(If you don't have a Ruelala account: http://www.endless.com/Pour-Victoire-Womens-Kira-Platform/dp/B002G9SYVK/185-1201360-2582226?ie=UTF8&suppressRedirect=1 in Whiskey).


----------



## chloe_chanel

hipmama said:


> Jessica Simpson Dany
> 
> 
> View attachment 1401877



I love those! Saw them at Macys in NYC. They look even better in person.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Gucci ankle boots


----------



## IrisCole

nillacobain said:


> AMAZING!





Windelynn said:


> Im seriosuly lusting after these shoes. They only ship to US!  WHY!Y!Y!Y!Y!Y!Y!Y GRR ROAR HISS! I need them.



Thank you! They arrived today and the color is just as amazing in person as I'd hoped:


----------



## Susan Lee

^^LOVE them!! I was so inspired by your blue shoes Iris that I had to pick myself up a pair of blue beauties myself  

http://www.openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=2&designerid=224&productid=29002&sproductid=29004


----------



## IrisCole

Susan Lee said:


> ^^LOVE them!! I was so inspired by your blue shoes Iris that I had to pick myself up a pair of blue beauties myself
> 
> http://www.openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=2&designerid=224&productid=29002&sproductid=29004



Swoon! I've been drooling over these - they're just so perfect! Congratulations!


----------



## Susan Lee

IrisCole said:


> Swoon! I've been drooling over these - they're just so perfect! Congratulations!



Thanks!! Cant wait to get them-I'll give full review when I do!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

These have been on my wishlist forever, so when they popped up on the Outnet I couldn't resist... had to go up a size from my usual, *Marni Stump Wedges*


----------



## Windelynn

IrisCole said:


> Thank you! They arrived today and the color is just as amazing in person as I'd hoped:



ITS PURE TORTURE looking at them...i really wish i could get these into CANADA!
I'd give up a left nut for them..do u know if they carry them in store?

Hows the fit?


----------



## IrisCole

Windelynn said:


> ITS PURE TORTURE looking at them...i really wish i could get these into CANADA!
> I'd give up a left nut for them..do u know if they carry them in store?
> 
> Hows the fit?



You could try sending them a tweet { http://twitter.com/#!/Theory__ } and see what they can do - they didn't have my size at first, and it took them no time at all to check and see if they were getting more and help me out.


----------



## Susan Lee

IrisCole said:


> You could try sending them a tweet { http://twitter.com/#!/Theory__ } and see what they can do - they didn't have my size at first, and it took them no time at all to check and see if they were getting more and help me out.



How are these running size wise? Big small TTS? I am trying to decide between these in the black hemp and this style-

http://www.theory.com/womens-platfo...tart=28&grid=medium&cgid=theyskens_collection


----------



## Straight-Laced

jen_sparro said:


> These have been on my wishlist forever, so when they popped up on the Outnet I couldn't resist... had to go up a size from my usual, *Marni Stump Wedges*




OMG I LOVE these shoes!!!!
(jealous of everyone who owns a pair   )

Congrats!!!


----------



## fleurfleur

Hihi

I just ordered these and waiting for it to be shipped to me


----------



## IrisCole

Susan Lee said:


> How are these running size wise? Big small TTS? I am trying to decide between these in the black hemp and this style-
> 
> http://www.theory.com/womens-platfo...tart=28&grid=medium&cgid=theyskens_collection



I ordered half a size up, and they still pinch a bit, but I also have wide feet, so I suspect that they run TTS, but are perhaps narrow.


----------



## Susan Lee

IrisCole said:


> I ordered half a size up, and they still pinch a bit, but I also have wide feet, so I suspect that they run TTS, but are perhaps narrow.



Thank you! I was planning on doing the same-in most shoes I have to do that.


----------



## starcraft320

http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j357/starcraft320/Screenshot2011-05-13atPM030610.png

just got myself a balenciaga heels yesterday


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Prada suede mary jane in wine


----------



## shimmerbrick

just got my first pair of Alexander McQueen!


----------



## medievalbun

I love this color combo! Congrats!



shimmerbrick said:


> just got my first pair of Alexander McQueen!


----------



## Windelynn

shimmerbrick said:


> just got my first pair of Alexander McQueen!



oh my are those peep toes?!?!! i love it! Absolute gorgeous!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

shimmerbrick said:


> just got my first pair of Alexander McQueen!



These are so funky, but elegant at the same time!


----------



## qiuqiuimg

Double Tour Snake-Embossed Leather Pumps by Dior


----------



## madamefifi

Ha ha ha, love that last pic! Do those Dior pumps have a hidden platform, by any chance?


----------



## Windelynn

qiuqiuimg said:


> double tour snake-embossed leather pumps by dior



stunnig!


----------



## qiuqiuimg

madamefifi said:


> Ha ha ha, love that last pic! Do those Dior pumps have a hidden platform, by any chance?



thanks!
they do have 3/4" (20mm) platform. comfy!


----------



## Fee4zy

That Dior is killing me.  Beautiful.


----------



## Tasi

UGG Australia 'Cassady' Wedge Boot (Black)    ~Purchased online from Nordstroms

*I am purchasing my winter boots early this year. I learned my lesson last year when I couldn't find any boots I liked in my size.


----------



## sneezz

^I like those!  I agree, the best time to buy things is off season.

I went a little shoe crazy lately. I'm supposed to be on a ban.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Charlotte Olympia Dolly in Black Suede and Gold Leather Island Platform (Nero/Oro)*


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^WOW


----------



## qiuqiuimg

*CEC.LV4eva*, you look stunning in those GORGEOUS pumps!


----------



## randr21

I love black and gold CO style...are they comfy?


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Gucci thigh high boots


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

randr21 said:


> I love black and gold CO style...are they comfy?





qiuqiuimg said:


> *CEC.LV4eva*, you look stunning in those GORGEOUS pumps!





Dukeprincess said:


> ^^WOW



THank you girls!! 

*randr21*: EXTREMELY comfy! much more than CL's of the same heel height 150


----------



## jlao

I did some "sole searching" and found my "sole mates": Alexander Wang Neomi Combat boots, Miu Miu Vernice nude pumps and Camilla Skovgaard Saw Sole wedge boots!


----------



## Ilgin

Great haul, *jlao*!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^I like your Miu Mius Jlao!!!


----------



## poptarts

*CEC.LV4eva* your Dolly is amazing and you look fabulous! I have been craving for a pair of purple Dolly sadly I just can't seem to find it in my size. Congratulations on your shoes. She's a true stunner!


------------

Nothing major but when I saw those I just had to have them 'cause they're so fun! They didn't have it in my size so I took the next size down, surprisingly they fit just fine and they're super comfortable.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

*Poptarts*, I love the colors!


----------



## Windelynn

poptarts said:


> *CEC.LV4eva* your Dolly is amazing and you look fabulous! I have been craving for a pair of purple Dolly sadly I just can't seem to find it in my size. Congratulations on your shoes. She's a true stunner!
> 
> 
> ------------
> 
> Nothing major but when I saw those I just had to have them 'cause they're so fun! They didn't have it in my size so I took the next size down, surprisingly they fit just fine and they're super comfortable.



loving the color block on these!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

poptarts said:


> *CEC.LV4eva* your Dolly is amazing and you look fabulous! I have been craving for a pair of purple Dolly sadly I just can't seem to find it in my size. Congratulations on your shoes. She's a true stunner!
> 
> 
> ------------
> 
> Nothing major but when I saw those I just had to have them 'cause they're so fun! They didn't have it in my size so I took the next size down, surprisingly they fit just fine and they're super comfortable.



Thanks Poptarts!!!  your name makes me thinking of colors popping up everywhere  congrats on your new shoes and i'm glad they fit!


----------



## IrisCole

Poptarts - are those the Zara platforms?!! Sigh... they're so beautiful!! It just kills me that we don't have a Zara anywhere near here!


----------



## poptarts

*IcookIeatIshop*, *Windelynn*, *CEC.LV4eva*. Thank you all so much 

*IrisCole* - Yes they are from Zara. Fun piece and very sturdy  I wish Zara would do store charge-send or open online shopping for the US already.


----------



## Windelynn

Alexander Wang Annabells


----------



## mayen120

Marni wedges


----------



## singdizzy

Picked these up today. I am so in love! 

















I also picked up a pair of Coach flip flops. Why, yes, I DO like pink!


----------



## Windelynn

singdizzy said:


> Picked these up today. I am so in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up a pair of Coach flip flops. Why, yes, I DO like pink!



so prettyyyy!!!


----------



## poptarts

*singdizzy* - They are so beautiful! Wow!

Camilla Skovgaard Blush Python Bootie
(slightly more pink IRL)


----------



## madamefifi

Just got these Tory Burch thongs yesterday. They're super-flat and I'm used to more of a heel but they were so cute I couldn't resist.


----------



## jen_sparro

*Mayen*, shoe twin for the Marni's!


----------



## mayen120

jen_sparro said:


> *Mayen*, shoe twin for the Marni's!




aren't they lovely


----------



## jen_sparro

Yes they are!  I'm wearing mine out to a party this saturday, very excited to show them off  I've wanted these for so long...


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Alaia


----------



## 4 love of shoes

singdizzy said:


> Picked these up today. I am so in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up a pair of Coach flip flops. Why, yes, I DO like pink!


These are beautiful!  I tried these on in the blue a bit ago, but these are sooo much better!


----------



## Windelynn

IrisCole is my shoe twin!!! Thank you for posting these...mine are here now!! Theory Theyskens Ink Pumps
[URL=http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y266/Windelynn/?action=view&current=s5few.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## emcosmo1639

New to this thread---but I've been on a shoe shopping binge lately so here's a few of mine-

These are my T Strap See by Chloe Wedges...of course they went on sale on ShopBop a few days after I got them , but I absolutely LOVE them (SO comfy and cute) so I don't really mind!


----------



## emcosmo1639

These are my Camilla Skovgaards I got about a month ago...I still haven't worn them yet---I'm actually not sure how to wear them, but I fell in love with them and figured I'd find outfits. (so any ideas would be great)

And the other are my new Dolces courtesy of Gilt!   I'm in love with these...they are so comfy and I've found so many outfits to wear them with already.


----------



## emcosmo1639

And my last...my newest AGLs...these may just be my favorite AGLs---they are insanely comfortable (as all AGLs are) and I absolutely LOVE the capped toe.  The imitation snake skin gives it a subtle difference from the rest of the shoe...plus I like having some flats without a patent toe, since it seems like most flats right now are all about the patent toes.  I actually love these so much I had to buy a second pair (I just know I'm going to wear these out and then they'll go out of stock!)


----------



## emcosmo1639

poptarts said:


> *singdizzy* - They are so beautiful! Wow!
> 
> Camilla Skovgaard Blush Python Bootie
> (slightly more pink IRL)



These are gorgeous!!


----------



## Ilgin

singdizzy said:


> Picked these up today. I am so in love!


 
Beautiful!


----------



## singdizzy

Thank you, all! Now all I have to do is wait for the rain to stop so I can hit the town.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Givenchy


----------



## shoegrl756

I just ordered my first pair of Lanvin flats. I have never spent so much on a pair of flats but I decided to splurge since I "needed" them.  I'm so excited!


----------



## tae

emcosmo1639 said:


> These are my Camilla Skovgaards I got about a month ago...I still haven't worn them yet---I'm actually not sure how to wear them, but I fell in love with them and figured I'd find outfits. (so any ideas would be great)
> 
> And the other are my new Dolces courtesy of Gilt!   I'm in love with these...they are so comfy and I've found so many outfits to wear them with already.




I love your Camilla Skovgaards!
On how to wear them; If you have great legs, a sort skirt/dress would be nice. But if you're not comfortable enough, I'd wear them with cropped jeans/trousers. I usually wear my favourite high heel sandals with skinny, cropped jeans; always works!


----------



## Minette

Valentino!


----------



## Cocoa_Bombshel

My 1st major purchase I had to pre-order them from Saks I cant wait until they arrive:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492709423&bmUID=j1009bJ&RVL=true

i cant post the pic


----------



## green.bee

Swedish hasbeens for H&M, I hope they will fit me (pictures from google images):


----------



## bfrosty

Minette said:


> Valentino!



That man really knows his bows.  Love 'em!


----------



## cbrooke

green.bee said:


> Swedish hasbeens for H&M, I hope they will fit me (pictures from google images):


 
I like these....please post some pics when you get them


----------



## PickyCoachLover

I am so excited...I just have to tell somebody! I finally got the Sam Edelman Lorissa Pumps I have been pining for. I am not one to spend a lot of money on shoes (I'd rather use it for bags and such) and these are by far the most expensive I have ever bought, LOL! I have been waiting for MONTHS for someone to have them on sale, but no luck. $200 price tag....that I really did not want to shell out. I have never spent more than $100 on any shoe...except for my husbands Jordans (that is his "thing").
But today, I was able to find a 15% coupon...and was finally able to get them! I am so excited! They are my ultimate dream shoes, ever. I purchased them from Isaay.com, and shipping was free, no tax...total came to $167. Still a big chunk for me, but it's so worth it...I don't think these shoes will ever go on sale (well, seems that way).

Look at these bad boys! They are black leather with rhinestones, studs, and spikes!


----------



## green.bee

cbrooke said:


> I like these....please post some pics when you get them



got them! and they fit


----------



## cbrooke

thank you so much for the pics!!!  I wonder if my H&M has these yet


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Miu Miu Vernice


----------



## Windelynn

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Miu Miu Vernice



LOVE the color!!! Love Love Love1


----------



## BagsR4Me

I just purchased these Cole Haan Oxford shoes. I don't know if they're keepers. I thought they'd be easier to match with stuff (I wear a lot of brown), but I just tried on a few pairs of pants (including jeans) and skirts and they don't seem to look good with them.

What do you girls think about them? Keepers or not really.


----------



## Samia

Picked these up today


----------



## clu13

^^^^ Beautiful!!!


----------



## clu13

Here's today's shoe haul


----------



## Windelynn

my haul
Brian Atwood Maniacs Quilted




Brian Atwood Donnas




Brian Atwood Purple Maniacs 




Also last pair Gianmarco Lorenz 




Miu Miu Double Strap Tri-color Mary Janes!!!!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Windelynn said:


> my haul
> Brian Atwood Maniacs Quilted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Atwood Donnas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Atwood Purple Maniacs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also last pair Gianmarco Lorenz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu Double Strap Tri-color Mary Janes!!!!



I am in love with the tri color mary janes!


----------



## Windelynn

emcosmo1639 said:


> I am in love with the tri color mary janes!



Me three and four! I want the neon yellow oxford tie up pair. i kill for those!


----------



## LeeLee1098

Purchased on Bluefly!


----------



## Litsa

Bought these on sale at Bloomies

polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=32194285


----------



## jen_sparro

I regressed to my 5yr old self and bought these (bargain price on ebay)- YSL Stella Star Flat Sandals  Excuse my stubby weird toes!


----------



## Spendaholic

My New To Me Purchase - Ebay Bargain. I  these shoes.

Evans Red Patent Croc Effect Wide Heels.


----------



## Gerry

BagsR4Me said:


> I just purchased these Cole Haan Oxford shoes. I don't know if they're keepers. I thought they'd be easier to match with stuff (I wear a lot of brown), but I just tried on a few pairs of pants (including jeans) and skirts and they don't seem to look good with them.
> 
> What do you girls think about them? Keepers or not really.


 
I have very similar Bass shoes in a bluish grey and cream combination and I think they are so stylish and chic, not to mention ,comfortable!! Are they beige or pink? They seem to me to be good matches for denim and many colors. Are you not used to any "lightness or brightness at your feet"? Maybe that's the problem. I love 'em.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Gerry said:


> I have very similar Bass shoes in a bluish grey and cream combination and I think they are so stylish and chic, not to mention ,comfortable!! Are they beige or pink? They seem to me to be good matches for denim and many colors. Are you not used to any "lightness or brightness at your feet"? Maybe that's the problem. I love 'em.


 
Thank you so much! 

I looked at the Bass website before purchasing these and, unfortunately, most of their shoe sizes run from a 6 and higher. I'm a size 5, so I couldn't buy from them. I really like the Bass oxfords.

These are beige with natural canvas. I think the problem is that I'm not used to the style and didn't think they looked good with some of the outfits I tried on last night. But I'm going to give them another try. I got a few outfit suggestions from someone else, so I'm going to try to make these work. I'll take the weekend to think about what to do.

I think you may have also hit-the-nail-on-the-head with the fact that I don't usually like lighter shoes. I do have a problem with really light color shoes, so maybe that's also making me not like them so much.

Thanks again. I appreciate your comments.


----------



## poptarts

Congratulations on everyone's new shoes! Windelynn those purple Maniacs are gorgeous!


Valentino bow peep toe (lower heel version) They're super comfy!


----------



## The Real Diehl

My new Skechers toning shoes like the shape ups but not so ugly but do the same thing-I LOVE THEM! and I love the PINK!! I use the pink shoelaces too not the gray ones they come with and Im getting so many compliments


----------



## The Real Diehl

killer black pumps!! i like the pic of your legs in the air so cute i do that too when i take pictures of me in my shoes and my DH is like ?? what are you doing ? hahaha



Windelynn said:


> my haul
> Brian Atwood Maniacs Quilted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Atwood Donnas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Atwood Purple Maniacs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also last pair Gianmarco Lorenz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu Double Strap Tri-color Mary Janes!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LeeLee1098 said:


> Purchased on Bluefly!



I like the quilted insole 



jen_sparro said:


> I regressed to my 5yr old self and bought these (bargain price on ebay)- YSL Stella Star Flat Sandals  Excuse my stubby weird toes!



Congrats! They're so cute and so are your toes 



Windelynn said:


> my haul
> Brian Atwood Maniacs Quilted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Atwood Donnas



Girl, you are UNSTOPPABLE!  Congrats! They're all fab!


----------



## jen_sparro

^Aw thanks CEC!


----------



## Dode99

*Alexander McQueen* electric blue snake pumps
The crystals look white here but they're actually blue 







*Dolce & Gabbana* leopard print pumps
Love the lace detail.







and it's never late to have these babies :
*YSL *Tribute patent leather platform sandals






One pair isn't enough. I will def get more


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Prada


----------



## jen_sparro

OMG *Dode*, those McQueens are stunning!  The colour and those gold skulls... perfection!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dode99 said:


> *Alexander McQueen* electric blue snake pumps
> The crystals look white here but they're actually blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dolce & Gabbana* leopard print pumps
> Love the lace detail.
> 
> 
> and it's never late to have these babies :
> *YSL *Tribute patent leather platform sandals
> 
> 
> One pair isn't enough. I will def get more



 fabulous!


----------



## NYCBelle

Tory Burch Carnell Wedges and Tory Burch Chayal Sandals


----------



## Windelynn

Dode99 said:


> *Alexander McQueen* electric blue snake pumps
> The crystals look white here but they're actually blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dolce & Gabbana* leopard print pumps
> Love the lace detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it's never late to have these babies :
> *YSL *Tribute patent leather platform sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One pair isn't enough. I will def get more



Love all three pairs!!!!


----------



## poptarts

*Dode99* Gorgeous McQueen!!! and that Stingray Tribute looks fabulous on you!


Miu Miu violet suede pumps from the NAP sale. They're pretty high but super comfortable!


----------



## ALLIEMO20

Bloch Miranda in White





Bloch Patent in Lime


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous new shoes ladies!


----------



## randr21

poptarts said:


> *Dode99* Gorgeous McQueen!!! and that Stingray Tribute looks fabulous on you!
> 
> 
> Miu Miu violet suede pumps from the NAP sale. They're pretty high but super comfortable!


 
i  these.  perfect color, heel and platform combo.  miu miu's (and prada) are my weakness b/c they usually make some comfy high heeled shoes.


----------



## ivy1026

My shoe haul from NYC trip this past weekend.  Got them all on sales


----------



## NYCBelle

ivy1026 said:


> My shoe haul from NYC trip this past weekend.  Got them all on sales



ohhh i love those Via Spigas


----------



## babyontheway

2 sale finds   Hopefully more to come
Red patent lanvin ballet flats (purchased from BH boutique)  MSRP 495 (less 30%)
"Taupe" YSL tribute 105 (purchased from Saks.com)  MSRP 795 (less 30%)


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I LOVE all of your purchases; especially your Alexander McQueen pair! I tried on the Dolce and Gabanna ones and they were really cute too!



Dode99 said:


> *Alexander McQueen* electric blue snake pumps
> The crystals look white here but they're actually blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dolce & Gabbana* leopard print pumps
> Love the lace detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it's never late to have these babies :
> *YSL *Tribute patent leather platform sandals
> 
> 
> 
> One pair isn't enough. I will def get more


----------



## Swe3tGirl

This was my designer shoe purchase this past week; I rarely buy designer footwear (handbag lover here!), but these were really comfortable and I'm a sucker for bows =P Plus, they were great for everyday wear so I bought them!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Balmain


----------



## coutureddd

haul from Saks sale  two pairs of tribtoo 105s. the leopard print ones were a random leftover pair that i got for 60%!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

babyontheway said:


> 2 sale finds   Hopefully more to come
> Red patent lanvin ballet flats (purchased from BH boutique)  MSRP 495 (less 30%)
> "Taupe" YSL tribute 105 (purchased from Saks.com)  MSRP 795 (less 30%)



beautiful shoes!!! congrats 



Swe3tGirl said:


> This was my designer shoe purchase this past week; I rarely buy designer footwear (handbag lover here!), but these were really comfortable and I'm a sucker for bows =P Plus, they were great for everyday wear so I bought them!



looks like they'd be good for work too! congrats! 



coutureddd said:


> haul from Saks sale  two pairs of tribtoo 105s. the leopard print ones were a random leftover pair that i got for 60%!!!



great deals!!! congrats!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

poptarts said:


> *Dode99* Gorgeous McQueen!!! and that Stingray Tribute looks fabulous on you!
> 
> 
> Miu Miu violet suede pumps from the NAP sale. They're pretty high but super comfortable!



Ooooh! those are gorgeous! love the color, love miu miu, congrats 



ivy1026 said:


> My shoe haul from NYC trip this past weekend.  Got them all on sales



very nice! congrats


----------



## chanel*liz

coutureddd said:


> haul from Saks sale  two pairs of tribtoo 105s. the leopard print ones were a random leftover pair that i got for 60%!!!


 
omg!! i have serious shoe envy right now. love love love!!


----------



## icecreamom

coutureddd said:


> haul from Saks sale  two pairs of tribtoo 105s. the leopard print ones were a random leftover pair that i got for 60%!!!


 
Beautiful! What a great find!


----------



## am2022

babyontheway said:


> 2 sale finds  Hopefully more to come
> Red patent lanvin ballet flats (purchased from BH boutique) MSRP 495 (less 30%)
> "Taupe" YSL tribute 105 (purchased from Saks.com) MSRP 795 (less 30%)


----------



## attytudesh

coutureddd said:


> haul from Saks sale  two pairs of tribtoo 105s. the leopard print ones were a random leftover pair that i got for 60%!!!


love love love!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Yves Saint Laurent Chelsea Tassle Boots 105 in Nero Suede*


I got these per chance, never really eyed them, but couldn't miss out on a really good deal. And now, I am absolutely in LOVE with these boots! They are incredibly comfortable!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

^Gorgeous! They look even better on


----------



## chanel*liz

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Yves Saint Laurent Chelsea Tassle Boots 105 in Nero Suede*
> 
> 
> I got these per chance, never really eyed them, but couldn't miss out on a really good deal. And now, I am absolutely in LOVE with these boots! They are incredibly comfortable!!!



OMFG!! I seriously love those so so much!! gorgeous and they look amazing on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh em gee, those boots are the HOTNESS!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thank you *jen_sparro, chanel*liz, and Dukeprincess*


----------



## randr21

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Yves Saint Laurent Chelsea Tassle Boots 105 in Nero Suede*
> 
> 
> I got these per chance, never really eyed them, but couldn't miss out on a really good deal. And now, I am absolutely in LOVE with these boots! They are incredibly comfortable!!!


 
love the boots, love the sole, love the whole outfit.


----------



## randr21

coutureddd said:


> haul from Saks sale  two pairs of tribtoo 105s. the leopard print ones were a random leftover pair that i got for 60%!!!


 
damn, your feet were made for trib 105s.  makes your legs look extra long!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

That's what I thought when I bought them too! Thank you! =)



CEC.LV4eva said:


> beautiful shoes!!! congrats
> 
> 
> 
> looks like they'd be good for work too! congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> great deals!!! congrats!


----------



## yyz

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Yves Saint Laurent Chelsea Tassle Boots 105 in Nero Suede*
> 
> 
> I got these per chance, never really eyed them, but couldn't miss out on a really good deal. And now, I am absolutely in LOVE with these boots! They are incredibly comfortable!!!



*Hi CEC.LV4eva!

I'm Really LVING The Boots!
They Look very Comfy!
BTW what is the heel high on those?
Actually Your whole Outfit with those Boots is....
:urock:TTALLY AWESME!:urock:*


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leopard wedges


----------



## TMD

Even if there are not from a very known brand or very expensive, I fell in love when I first saw them. I knew they would be perfect for summer,so presenting my beautiful rose wedges.


----------



## Gerry

^^^^^adorable  Who makes them and where did you get 'em?


----------



## susu1978

Picked these up last week:


----------



## susu1978




----------



## chanel*liz

*susu1978* love those pink valentino shoes!! adorable!!


----------



## susu1978

chanel*liz said:


> *susu1978* love those pink valentino shoes!! adorable!!


 
They are a beauty and I cant wait to take then out this weekend


----------



## jeNYC

susu1978 said:


> Picked these up last week:


 
the Valentino is so cute!!! is it satin or leather and where did u buy them if u don't mind??


----------



## susu1978

jeNYC said:


> the Valentino is so cute!!! is it satin or leather and where did u buy them if u don't mind??


 
hay, its satin. I bought them locally (in the Gulf) from a SAKS sale


----------



## bfrosty

susu1978 said:


> Picked these up last week:



You inspired me to show mine as well.  Valentino Bows in Rosa from Nordies sale:


----------



## susu1978

bfrosty said:


> You inspired me to show mine as well.  Valentino Bows in Rosa from Nordies sale:


 
so pretty, love the colour on yours


----------



## lilflobowl

Here are mine, all Louboutins!


----------



## bfrosty

susu1978 said:


> so pretty, love the colour on yours



Thanks susu1978!  Bows for the win eh?


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## cbrooke

lilflobowl said:


> Here are mine, all Louboutins!


 
Soooooo in LOVE with these


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *cbrooke*!


----------



## kett

Charlotte Olympia Dolly - 






Miu Miu Polka Dot Sandals -


----------



## P.Y.T.

kett said:


> Charlotte Olympia Dolly -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu Polka Dot Sandals -


 
Werk it mama! 

:urock:


----------



## frick&frack

kett said:


> Charlotte Olympia Dolly -
> 
> Miu Miu Polka Dot Sandals -



GREAT new shoes!  love the color on the COs, & the miu mius look like pin-up-girl fun!


----------



## frick&frack

susu1978 said:


> Picked these up last week:





bfrosty said:


> You inspired me to show mine as well.  Valentino Bows in Rosa from Nordies sale:




LOOOOOVE your ladies' pink valentinos...in satin AND patent!!!


----------



## Ilgin

kett said:


> Charlotte Olympia Dolly -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu Polka Dot Sandals -


 
I'm dead jealous!! The Dolly is perfection on youand of course the Miu Miu polka dot sandals-I so love these . . .


----------



## Nolia

*Louboutin Alti 160mm in Black Patent Calf*


----------



## sammie225

omg they are soooo high!dont they hurt your feet?because they look a little painful  but how do they say : my shoes are killing me,which means they must look fabulous


----------



## susu1978

kett said:


> Charlotte Olympia Dolly -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu Polka Dot Sandals -


 
I love the charlotte's are they comfy?


----------



## susu1978

lilflobowl said:


> Here are mine, all Louboutins!


 

absolutely beautiful


----------



## bfrosty

susu1978 said:


> absolutely beautiful



Agreed!!


----------



## kett

susu1978 said:


> I love the charlotte's are they comfy?



Thanks everyone - and yes. They are the most comfortable shoe that I have at that height (150mm).


----------



## chanel*liz

kett said:


> Charlotte Olympia Dolly -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu Polka Dot Sandals -


 
I  both pairs!! did you buy the miu miu online?? i went in store to bergdorf and they didn't have my size but they are SO cute!! i am searching for a pair..


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

yyz said:


> *Hi CEC.LV4eva!
> 
> I'm Really LVING The Boots!
> They Look very Comfy!
> BTW what is the heel high on those?
> Actually Your whole Outfit with those Boots is....
> :urock:TTALLY AWESME!:urock:*



lol thanks 

the heel height is 130 mm measured externally and you're right, they are soooo comfy! highly recommended


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kett said:


> Charlotte Olympia Dolly -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu Polka Dot Sandals -



congrats kett!!!!!!! love your new additions!
Your Dolly is beautiful! I'd die for that color


----------



## Stephanie***

christian louboutin
declic 90


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Prada Leopard


----------



## c0uture

*Dolce Vita Neve (Got these for $20 on EBay, originally $100+)






Sam Edelman Gigi in Leopard (Pre-ordered.. Can't wait until they arrive)






Tory Burch Leopard Print Flats (Waiting for these to be shipped)




*


----------



## BagsR4Me

CL Python Batik NPs


----------



## baglady2006

finally got my most wanted shoes from YSL~






from Chanel~


----------



## baglady2006

Gucci-


----------



## cbrooke

^Ohhhh excellent haul....please post some modelling shots of the Tribute!


----------



## chanel*liz

*baglady2006* What a haul!!!  i love everything!


----------



## chanel*liz

c0uture said:


> *Dolce Vita Neve (Got these for $20 on EBay, originally $100+)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Edelman Gigi in Leopard (Pre-ordered.. Can't wait until they arrive)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Leopard Print Flats (Waiting for these to be shipped)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



tory burch flats are adorable!! i have yet to buy a pair of flats from her.. think i may have to now!!


----------



## c0uture

^ Lol they really are! I have 4 pairs, they're so comfortable. You definitely should get a pair.


----------



## chanel*liz

c0uture said:


> ^ Lol they really are! I have 4 pairs, they're so comfortable. You definitely should get a pair.


 
how does sizing run? are they true to size?


----------



## nygrl

I'm waiting for a sale to order my Tory Burch Revas too! I can't wait!!


----------



## beduina

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Leopard wedges



Those are amazing! are they Giuseppe Zanotti?


----------



## c0uture

chanel*liz said:


> how does sizing run? are they true to size?



Yup, they run true to size.. Mine are all the same size


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Rock & republic


----------



## Minette

Nude maniacs -- Brian Atwood:


----------



## cbrooke

^those are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Pishi

YSL tribtoos today...


----------



## frick&frack

Minette said:


> Nude maniacs -- Brian Atwood:


^are you wearing the PJs that I love again?   ...the shoes are awesome!




Pishi said:


> YSL tribtoos today...


^I can't believe I'm saying this, but these shoes make me want to by some closed toes  ...they're amazing on!  the color is fab too!


----------



## Minette

Frick and Frack -- Yes!  I'm wearing your favorite PJ's!    They seem to be my best "pants"  for modeling my new shoes...     And they're comfy!  Thanks for noticing my PJ's and my shoes!  HaHa!


----------



## Minette

Pishi -- your Tribtoos are magnificent on you!  Love them!!  I want them in a purple color... hoping for fall!


----------



## jess_hj

my chanel tweed sandals.. 



Chanel Pink Tweed... by iheartsam*, on Flickr



Grosgrain Bow by iheartsam*, on Flickr



Pink tweed meets pearls by iheartsam*, on Flickr


----------



## bagfashionista

pour la victoire shoes from ruelala's sale last week


----------



## chanel*liz

jess_hj said:


> my chanel tweed sandals..
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Pink Tweed... by iheartsam*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Grosgrain Bow by iheartsam*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Pink tweed meets pearls by iheartsam*, on Flickr



These are so elegant and gorgeous


----------



## green.bee

jess_hj said:


> my chanel tweed sandals..
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Pink Tweed... by iheartsam*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Grosgrain Bow by iheartsam*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Pink tweed meets pearls by iheartsam*, on Flickr




elegant and beautiful


----------



## Ilgin

jess_hj said:


> my chanel tweed sandals..
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Pink Tweed... by iheartsam*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Grosgrain Bow by iheartsam*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Pink tweed meets pearls by iheartsam*, on Flickr


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## Ilgin

I've ordered a pair of black cotton covered BA maniacs from Saks today,my first sale score this season...


----------



## MissDiverse

Hopefully no one thinks I'm extremely 'cheap' for posting these!
I just ordered them from ShoeDazzle yesterday (My first purchase there), hopefully they get in soon! 

They are called Nattie in blue/floral print.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jill Stuart


----------



## am2022

Isabel Marant Gwens!!!
Excuse the background.. was at an athletic store shopping for DH and DD!!!


----------



## LeeLee1098

Christian Louboutin "I Love" espadrilles in black patent:


----------



## frick&frack

I love this wedge shape!


LeeLee1098 said:


> Christian Louboutin "I Love" espadrilles in black patent:


----------



## babyontheway

My sale loot!
chanel black quilted ballet flats, louboutin VP, louboutin wedge, chanel camelia rain boot


----------



## babyontheway

2 more
Manolo sandal and lanvin canvas ballet flat


----------



## mrsallan

Some cheap shoes from a local shop here in Perth..


----------



## love_miu

Chanel Cambon flats from eBay. I thought 37 would be too small and had wanted to cancel the purchase but thankfully this fits TTS! Pic from the seller


----------



## Ilgin

amacasa said:


> *Isabel Marant Gwens*!!!
> Excuse the background.. was at an athletic store shopping for DH and DD!!!


 
You rock!!!


----------



## jeNYC

mrsallan said:


> Some cheap shoes from a local shop here in Perth..



Those are so hot!!



babyontheway said:


> My sale loot!
> chanel black quilted ballet flats, louboutin VP, louboutin wedge, chanel camelia rain boot



Love the Vps!



babyontheway said:


> 2 more
> Manolo sandal and lanvin canvas ballet flat



I really like the Lanvin!


my 2 purchases


----------



## love2shop_26

babyontheway said:


> My sale loot!
> chanel black quilted ballet flats, louboutin VP, louboutin wedge, chanel camelia rain boot



Congrats girl! Great haul!


----------



## love2shop_26

jeNYC said:


>



These wedges are cute!


----------



## love2shop_26

LeeLee1098 said:


> Christian Louboutin "I Love" espadrilles in black patent:



Wanted these but they didn't have 'em in my size. Congrats!


----------



## mrsallan

jeNYC said:


> Those are so hot!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Vps!
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the Lanvin!
> 
> 
> my 2 purchases



Thanks. 

I love your wedges too.


----------



## flirtsy

ferragamo flats...i heard they fit large so got half size bigger hope they fit!


----------



## am2022

Ilgin!!!  so happy to see a familiar face after being gone for so long!!!

Your recent haul has been mesmerizing!!!

Mod pics!!!  



Ilgin said:


> You rock!!!


----------



## Ilgin

amacasa said:


> Ilgin!!! so happy to see a familiar face after being gone for so long!!!
> 
> Your recent haul has been mesmerizing!!!
> 
> Mod pics!!!


 
Thanks! Excellent to see you hun!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Alaia


----------



## Jennifer_C

MissDiverse said:


> They are called Nattie in blue/floral print.



Love the colors!



mrsallan said:


> Some cheap shoes from a local shop here in Perth..



Super hot!  They don't look "cheap" at all - I totally want them


----------



## nlichtman

http://www.ralphlauren.co.uk/produc...06321.4906941&ab=ln_holding_accessories_shoes


I would never have looked at Ralph Lauren for shoes, but saw these on the saks website and finally Ralph Lauren deliver to the UK!

These shoes are the comfiest ever! I LOVE them xxx


----------



## cairshan

Alaia suede heels and Giuseppe Zanotti booties. The Zanottis are made of amazingly soft leather


----------



## merekat703

I just bought these 
http://www.dillards.com/product/Z-7-Meditation-Flats_301_-1_301_502430449

But I found them for $29.99 at a closeout/surplus store that bought them in bulk!


----------



## -blank

By Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## qiuqiuimg

black patent elisa 100mm







black suede zipito 120mm


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

OOH, I love the Elisa.


----------



## sacky




----------



## qiuqiuimg

Thanks *NikkisABagGirl*!


NikkisABagGirl said:


> OOH, I love the Elisa.


----------



## qiuqiuimg

stunning blue!


----------



## vhdos

Nothing fancy, but I got a pair of DVF gold flip flops:


I'm also still waiting on a pair of Prada wedge sandals (metallic gold braided leather upper with an espadrille wedge heel).  I think that they are scheduled to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## sacky

Thank u girl
It is you guide me to my pump life



qiuqiuimg said:


> stunning blue!


----------



## jen_sparro

Louis Vuitton Spicy Heels in Burgundy


----------



## am2022

my my jen.. we need mod pics of these beauties!!! 
Congrats!



jen_sparro said:


> Louis Vuitton Spicy Heels in Burgundy


----------



## jen_sparro

^Hehe thanks *Amacasa*, couldn't let you and SL have all the fun  I'll post some mod pics tomorrow when I have some sunlight (fingers crossed it won't be raining)...


----------



## Pishi

Trying a new, lower-key me.  =)  From Pedshoes.com, a new brand to me.  Vic Matie.  I have them on today.  The leather is very soft, the style different, and comfy!  I like.


----------



## rito511

Just received my Missoni slingback... sooo comfortableeeee. I wish I could attached picture... can someone teach me how to post pictures without quoting?


----------



## missgiannina

my new tribtoo pumps


----------



## cassandra22007

I haven't been in this subforum in ages!! I haven't bought in shoes since February so that is probably why... Anyway, I saw these Miu Miu shoes on the Barneys.com sale and I HAD to get them!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

cute shoes everyone


----------



## nicci404

flirtsy said:


> ferragamo flats...i heard they fit large so got half size bigger hope they fit!



those are gorgeous! I am hoping to buy a pair soon. Can you please let me know if they fit or not? I also heard they run a little large. thank you!


----------



## am2022

can't wait.... 



jen_sparro said:


> ^Hehe thanks *Amacasa*, couldn't let you and SL have all the fun  I'll post some mod pics tomorrow when I have some sunlight (fingers crossed it won't be raining)...


----------



## qiuqiuimg

cassandra22007 said:


> I haven't been in this subforum in ages!!  I haven't bought in shoes since February so that is probably why...  Anyway, I saw these Miu Miu shoes on the Barneys.com sale and I HAD to  get them!



Shoe twins here! 
Here's mine, from Barney's too.


----------



## vhdos

My Prada wedge sandals finally arrived:


----------



## vhdos

I also found these today while shopping at the mall.  A simple pair of wedges from Banana Republic that were on sale for $35.00  They are a pebbled olive green leather:


----------



## cassandra22007

qiuqiuimg said:


> Shoe twins here!
> Here's mine, from Barney's too.



Yay!! Don't you just love these shoes?!?! They are soooo cool! I love the deco-like pattern on the heel, that's what sealed the deal for me! I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## am2022

ooooh... love these... and the price!!!  something to wear rain or shine and you won't regret it if it gets scratched or dirty!!!  



vhdos said:


> I also found these today while shopping at the mall. A simple pair of wedges from Banana Republic that were on sale for $35.00 They are a pebbled olive green leather:
> View attachment 1438485


----------



## qiuqiuimg

cassandra22007 said:


> Yay!! Don't you just love these shoes?!?! They are soooo cool! I love the deco-like pattern on the heel, that's what sealed the deal for me! I can't wait to wear them!



Yes, I had been eye-ing these since they hit store and I felt so lucky to have scored them on sale. I planned to get the gold pair too  (though hot pink is my better choice) but they ran out of my size..
I wore them to work once and got compliments from my boss.


----------



## shalomjude

I purchased these Marni's today.


----------



## leslie_x

Guess shoes


----------



## laureenthemean

Melissa Royale flats (a gift for my sister):





Hearts on the back!





Flip flops for myself:


----------



## Litsa

I don't know how to post these as photos so here are the links:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/franco-...24753?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=1842

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=855514002&tid=plfr1r

Both from Bloomingdales on sale for cheaper than these sites.


----------



## dizzy lizzy

I scored these babies from Saks!


----------



## dizzy lizzy

Tod's Dee Ballerina Flats from Bluefly and Burberry smoked check peep toe pumps from Neiman Marcus


----------



## clu13

Got these Bruno Maglis in Rome:


----------



## bnjj

Love those Miu Miu's ladies!  I have a very high vamp so the straps likely would not work for me but they are lovely.


----------



## vhdos

A modeling shot of my latest Prada wedge sandal purchase:


----------



## Lifeisgreat

I got these from the Barney's sale, Givenchy gladiators.


----------



## synesthesia

thegloss.com/fashion/yves-saint-laurent-cage-bootie/

Hi! I'm new to this forum.  I recently purchased YSL anthracite cage booties from a couple of seasons ago, Miu Miu satin embellished pumps, and Zanotti black leather buckle sandals.


----------



## synesthesia

....here's a link to the Zanottis

http://www.bluefly.com/Giuseppe-Zanotti-black-strappy-leather-buckle-detail-booties/cat20448/313233701/detail.fly?referer=ca_shopping&cm_mmc=ca_shopping-_-na-_-womens_shoes-_-313233701&mr:referralID=e0a04289-a508-11e0-be22-001b2166becc


----------



## maggiesze1

I saw these Ralph Lauren mary janes flats on the Saks site and they were on sale too, so I had to get them! I especially love the leather detailing! 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...llection&N=306418075+4294912059&bmUID=j3F7tLd


----------



## bfrosty

So unusual!  LOVE them!



clu13 said:


> Got these Bruno Maglis in Rome:


----------



## DisCo

I bought Suzi Mas flats -- one in Ocean and the other in lavender and Neil Tylor boots in khaki (distressed finish), all at luisaviaroma.com


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Giuseppe Zanotti electric blue


----------



## saraaB

i just receive my CL decollete 100 couple days ago. it fits


----------



## LoveMyMarc

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti electric blue


Those are amazing!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Prada Foam Black Leather Wedges*
kinda out there and crazy but super comfy and cool looking once i tried them on!!!







*Chanel Stone Gladiator Black sandals*
sale score and in my size, super YAY!






*Chanel Aloha Sandals in black white...the newer version, not the glossy black original ones...*

Like these but reverse color






*Chanel Can Can Fuschia metallic ballet flats*
super excited for these, sale chanel flats in my size that look cute!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gucci Inga Booties


----------



## Straight-Laced

Dukeprincess said:


> Gucci Inga Booties




Woww!!  Gorgeous Dukeprincess - they look perfect on you!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

calisnoopy said:


> *Prada Foam Black Leather Wedges*
> kinda out there and crazy but super comfy and cool looking once i tried them on!!!
> 
> musestyle.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/prada-main-shoe-spring-2011.jpg
> 
> *Chanel Stone Gladiator Black sandals*
> sale score and in my size, super YAY!
> 
> lh4.googleusercontent.com/-bvYyG6bJAkw/ThOEP6UdN_I/AAAAAAAAAe0/ecZHFQuS0Hk/IMG_0665.jpg
> 
> *Chanel Aloha Sandals in black white...the newer version, not the glossy black original ones...*
> 
> Like these but reverse color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chanel Can Can Fuschia metallic ballet flats*
> super excited for these, sale chanel flats in my size that look cute!!
> 
> shoesnipe.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/-16963103253782030.jpg





Nice haul!!!
The ballet flats are super cute!


----------



## mrsallan

Jennifer_C said:


> Love the colors!
> 
> 
> 
> Super hot!  They don't look "cheap" at all - I totally want them




Hi Jennifer
Didn't see your reply. If you want to buy that just go to this website. 

http://www.styletread.com.au/steps-black.html


----------



## Dukeprincess

Straight-Laced said:


> Woww!!  Gorgeous Dukeprincess - they look perfect on you!!!



Thank you!


----------



## mrsallan

Bought these today. Going to wear it together with my little girl for our normal weekend outing..


----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## babyontheway

A few more sale finds  Valentino mena slides, valentino Ballet flats and Brian Atwood vendetta Maniac 120 (all at 60% off)


----------



## juliette621

^^ Fabulous finds, congrats K!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

Just got these Pierre Hardy wedges!! My first pair of PH shoes YAY!!


----------



## shoegrl756

calisnoopy said:


> Just got these Pierre Hardy wedges!! My first pair of PH shoes YAY!!
> 
> 
> fashionbombdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/ed5a1_Pierre-Hardy-striped-wedge-sandal.jpg



Gorgeous wedges! Very versatile! Great find.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I bought Prada Pumps for work....They weren't on sale, but I will get a lot of wear out of them. I got them from Nordstrom and the color is Dark Rose! It is like pink tinged nude!


----------



## icecreamom

^ Me loves!


----------



## icecreamom

YSL Tribute Sandals


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

^^^ I keep looking at this color, thinking it would be so perfect with a nice tan. I need a pair in this color!!!!


----------



## icecreamom

NikkisABagGirl said:


> ^^^ I keep looking at this color, thinking it would be so perfect with a nice tan. I need a pair in this color!!!!



And I need a tan!  My legs are not even white anymore... they look kinda yellowish! yuk!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

New additions:


*Miu Miu SS11 Cloquet Lurex Flats:*

Fit - SMALL to size and very narrow toe-box, go up by half size 
Comfort - Average, not fond of elastic heel as usual... but got @ NAP sale with GC so I won't complain


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Christian Louboutin SS11 New Declic 120*
- Calf Woodstock Leather Finish
- Color: PK7H Nude Earth
- Fit: Spacious toe-box, but small to size length-wise, go up by half size 
- Comfort: 10/10 































Ref.: Pringle of Scotland dress and Club Monaco python belt


----------



## clu13

calisnoopy said:


> Just got these Pierre Hardy wedges!! My first pair of PH shoes YAY!!
> 
> 
> fashionbombdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/ed5a1_Pierre-Hardy-striped-wedge-sandal.jpg



These are fabulous . . . I am drooling!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Christian Louboutin SS11 New Declic 120*
> - Calf Woodstock Leather Finish
> - Color: PK7H Nude Earth
> - Fit: Spacious toe-box, but small to size length-wise, go up by half size
> - Comfort: 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ref.: Pringle of Scotland dress and Club Monaco python belt




I love your Loubies. Can you tell me what is the heel height?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

nikkisabaggirl said:


> i love your loubies. Can you tell me what is the heel height?



120


----------



## raleighgoods

randr21 said:


> damn, your feet were made for trib 105s.  makes your legs look extra long!


IN LOVE in the leopard- what a steal!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> 120



Thanks so much.


----------



## jen_sparro

*CEC* both your new pairs are fab! Those Miu Miu's are so sweet, is the comfort level to do with the elastic back or also lack of support? I'm thinking of buying a pair later this year...


----------



## girl12532

CEC.LV4eva said:


> New additions:
> 
> 
> *Miu Miu SS11 Cloquet Lurex Flats:*
> 
> Fit - SMALL to size and very narrow toe-box, go up by half size
> Comfort - Average, not fond of elastic heel as usual... but got @ NAP sale with GC so I won't complain


Absolutely Gorgeous!! 
I'm so jealous !


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

camilla skovgaard


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

girl12532 said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous!!
> I'm so jealous !


Thank you 



jen_sparro said:


> *CEC* both your new pairs are fab! Those Miu Miu's are so sweet, is the comfort level to do with the elastic back or also lack of support? I'm thinking of buying a pair later this year...



Hi jen! I'd say both 
The elastic digs into my skin and the heel doesn't have much arch support. 



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks so much.


 Glad to help


----------



## DisCo

2 flats and one pair of boots

then just today...another pair of flats in purple -- Susana Traca lasered leather flats


----------



## NoSnowHere

Tory Burch Revas in black leather with gold hardware.  My first pair, so excited! Wheee!


----------



## k0be36

CEC.LV4eva said:


> New additions:
> 
> 
> *Miu Miu SS11 Cloquet Lurex Flats:*
> 
> Fit - SMALL to size and very narrow toe-box, go up by half size
> Comfort - Average, not fond of elastic heel as usual... but got @ NAP sale with GC so I won't complain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?
> attachmentid=1444085&stc=1&d=1310600398



OMG I am in love with these shoes.   You make them look so good.  I have to have a pair.   Where did you get them?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

k0be36 said:


> OMG I am in love with these shoes.   You make them look so good.  I have to have a pair.   Where did you get them?



Thanks! NAP 

I believe NM still has them too.


----------



## c0uture

NoSnowHere said:


> Tory Burch Revas in black leather with gold hardware.  My first pair, so excited! Wheee!



I have 4 pairs of Tory Burch Reva flats, they're so comfy!


----------



## c0uture

Sam Edelman Ginger


----------



## sneezz

Toms:




AGL:




Born:




Sofft: in grey suede though




Tory Burch riding boots:




Marc Jacobs:


----------



## am2022

just finshised waterproofing these...


----------



## Ilgin

amacasa said:


> just finshised waterproofing these...


 
Gwen+ Poppy =


----------



## Lynx13

Been really enjoying this thread and wanted to share back!  
but still can't figure out how to post images yet... so here's the link:
my purchases since this last May

https://picasaweb.google.com/105635822635137294266/Shoez?authkey=Gv1sRgCPzSr_iS4M2hEA


----------



## am2022

Ilgin..  Thanks!!!
I need to visit your thread again... esp if modellings pics are up!



Ilgin said:


> Gwen+ Poppy =


----------



## Lynx13

Think I may have finally figured out how to post images (thanks to a fellow TPFer!):






Mena slides





gray simples





red gingham


----------



## Lynx13

blue gingham





blue woodstock





jade altadamas


----------



## am2022

lovely lovely shoes... congrats... welcome to tpf as well...
now modelling pics please!



Lynx13 said:


> blue gingham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue woodstock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jade altadamas


----------



## Lynx13

chanel chain boots





Cotonetta 85 cognac





havaianas in gray, love these!


----------



## Lynx13

amacasa said:


> lovely lovely shoes... congrats... welcome to tpf as well...
> now modelling pics please!



Thank you amacasa!  Love this forum! 
I'm going to have to figure out how to do good modelling pics like I've been seeing in this forum (new challenge!)...


----------



## emcosmo1639

Oooh I really like your Cotonetta 85 cognacs Lynx.


----------



## Lynx13

emcosmo1639 said:


> Oooh I really like your Cotonetta 85 cognacs Lynx.



thank you emcosmo!  they're pretty comfortable as well!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Lynx13 said:


> blue gingham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue woodstock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jade altadamas



great haul


----------



## babyontheway

Just when I thought I was done buying shoes, my SA had to go and send me a few more pairs.  Here is one of them
Black patent prada sneakers (I got them for 117.00- I couldn't pass it up)


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Balmain


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel black ballet flat with gold tip  Love them- I love the bottom of the shoe too (none of my other chanel shoes have this border)


----------



## shamrock0421

Fun and comfortable!
Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## shamrock0421

*Lynx13* - WOW!!!!  Everything is amazing!  Congrats on a gorgeous haul!


----------



## am2022

sham... congrats.. those are smoking!!!



shamrock0421 said:


> Fun and comfortable!
> Giuseppe Zanotti
> 
> View attachment 1447916


----------



## Chromatopelma

It's been a while since I posted here, especially in this thread as I've been on a bit of a spend ban. This has however been broken! I was swayed by Alexander McQueen  I purchased them from the website in the sale and so far these have been my most expensive pair yet. I didn't actually think I would spend this money on shoes lol. 

Alexander McQueen Western Buckle Boots








The inside and outside of the boot






and then here they are next my other pair of McQueens in a little family shot






Sorry, pictures aren't that great. I should really borrow the bf's camera at some point to do some photographing of the shoes


----------



## kelbell35

^ Love both pairs!  They're stunning!


----------



## am2022

Chromatopelma said:


> It's been a while since I posted here, especially in this thread as I've been on a bit of a spend ban. This has however been broken! I was swayed by Alexander McQueen  I purchased them from the website in the sale and so far these have been my most expensive pair yet. I didn't actually think I would spend this money on shoes lol.
> 
> Alexander McQueen Western Buckle Boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside and outside of the boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then here they are next my other pair of McQueens in a little family shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, pictures aren't that great. I should really borrow the bf's camera at some point to do some photographing of the shoes


----------



## shamrock0421

Thank you!
I really love them a lot!



amacasa said:


> sham... congrats.. those are smoking!!!


----------



## kdo

Stunning!  Congrats on snagging them!



Chromatopelma said:


> It's been a while since I posted here, especially in this thread as I've been on a bit of a spend ban. This has however been broken! I was swayed by Alexander McQueen  I purchased them from the website in the sale and so far these have been my most expensive pair yet. I didn't actually think I would spend this money on shoes lol.
> 
> Alexander McQueen Western Buckle Boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside and outside of the boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then here they are next my other pair of McQueens in a little family shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, pictures aren't that great. I should really borrow the bf's camera at some point to do some photographing of the shoes


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I die!!! Congrats on your new McQueens! Those booties are gorgeous beyond words!



Chromatopelma said:


> It's been a while since I posted here, especially in this thread as I've been on a bit of a spend ban. This has however been broken! I was swayed by Alexander McQueen  I purchased them from the website in the sale and so far these have been my most expensive pair yet. I didn't actually think I would spend this money on shoes lol.
> 
> Alexander McQueen Western Buckle Boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside and outside of the boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then here they are next my other pair of McQueens in a little family shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, pictures aren't that great. I should really borrow the bf's camera at some point to do some photographing of the shoes


----------



## kett

Chromatopelma  - STUNNING! I'm speechless. congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

Those boots are insane!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Giuseppe Zanotti leopard ballerinas


----------



## pinkgoldfish

babyontheway said:


> Just when I thought I was done buying shoes, my SA had to go and send me a few more pairs.  Here is one of them
> Black patent prada sneakers (I got them for 117.00- I couldn't pass it up)



Want these too, very nice!


----------



## frick&frack

Lynx13 said:


> Think I may have finally figured out how to post images (thanks to a fellow TPFer!):
> 
> Mena slides
> red gingham
> blue gingham
> blue woodstock
> jade altadamas


^LOVE these pairs...especially the valentino!!!




Chromatopelma said:


> It's been a while since I posted here, especially in this thread as I've been on a bit of a spend ban. This has however been broken! I was swayed by Alexander McQueen  I purchased them from the website in the sale and so far these have been my most expensive pair yet. I didn't actually think I would spend this money on shoes lol.
> 
> Alexander McQueen Western Buckle Boots


^absolutely INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clu13

Lynx13 said:


> blue gingham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue woodstock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jade altadamas



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## clu13

Still grieving about the Prada Avia platforms that had to go back to NM because I wassald two different sizes and no others exist, but these helped make me feel better:


----------



## .pursefiend.

Chromatopelma said:


> It's been a while since I posted here, especially in this thread as I've been on a bit of a spend ban. This has however been broken! I was swayed by Alexander McQueen  I purchased them from the website in the sale and so far these have been my most expensive pair yet. I didn't actually think I would spend this money on shoes lol.
> 
> Alexander McQueen Western Buckle Boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside and outside of the boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then here they are next my other pair of McQueens in a little family shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, pictures aren't that great. I should really borrow the bf's camera at some point to do some photographing of the shoes


 
wow!!!


----------



## am2022

clu13 said:


> Still grieving about the Prada Avia platforms that had to go back to NM because I wassald two different sizes and no others exist, but these helped make me feel better:


----------



## emcosmo1639

Chromatopelma said:


> It's been a while since I posted here, especially in this thread as I've been on a bit of a spend ban. This has however been broken! I was swayed by Alexander McQueen  I purchased them from the website in the sale and so far these have been my most expensive pair yet. I didn't actually think I would spend this money on shoes lol.
> 
> Alexander McQueen Western Buckle Boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside and outside of the boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then here they are next my other pair of McQueens in a little family shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, pictures aren't that great. I should really borrow the bf's camera at some point to do some photographing of the shoes




OMG I'm in love!  Normally I don't like heels with too many embellishments but these are heaven!!  Definitely worth the splurge!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Christian Louboutin


----------



## DTowngirl12

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Christian Louboutin



Ahh gorgeous!


----------



## kelbell35

My new favorite shoes 

Jean-Michel Cazabat Penelope Wedges





http://www.shopbop.com/penelope-cutout-tapered-toe-high/vp/v=1/845524441894355.htm

Mod shot





They came with cute heart-shaped cushions, too...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I got shoes from LK Bennett...black pumps for work, nothing fancy and another cute pair!





















They are cute, the quality is great, and they were a great price too!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Chromatopelma said:


> It's been a while since I posted here, especially in this thread as I've been on a bit of a spend ban. This has however been broken! I was swayed by Alexander McQueen  I purchased them from the website in the sale and so far these have been my most expensive pair yet. I didn't actually think I would spend this money on shoes lol.
> 
> Alexander McQueen Western Buckle Boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside and outside of the boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then here they are next my other pair of McQueens in a little family shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, pictures aren't that great. I should really borrow the bf's camera at some point to do some photographing of the shoes



FABULOUS! love those AMQ booties!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Lynx13*: LOVE all you new additions! Those jade WS CLs are just gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## cjy

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti leopard ballerinas


 I love them!!! GZ are so comfy, too!


----------



## BijouBleu

Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## Brigitte031

kelbell35 said:


> My new favorite shoes
> 
> Jean-Michel Cazabat Penelope Wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/penelope-cutout-tapered-toe-high/vp/v=1/845524441894355.htm
> 
> Mod shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They came with cute heart-shaped cushions, too...


*kelbell35*, I don't really like wedges but your shoes make me change my mind! Those are simply amazing!!


----------



## Ilgin

BijouBleu said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti


 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## glitterchic

Betsey Johnson Pattty. They're very comfortable for a wedge.


----------



## c0uture

Ordered the last pair of these beautiful strappy leather sandals from Asos today


----------



## c0uture

BijouBleu said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti



Love these!


----------



## purse collector

Got these yesterday...I can't wait!  I've been drooling over these for such a long time.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ctAds&ci_sku=X0WB0&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw={keyword}


----------



## purse collector

http://images.neimanmarcus.com/products/mx/NMX0WB0_mx.jpg


----------



## BijouBleu

c0uture said:


> Love these!





Ilgin said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thanks ladies


----------



## DTowngirl12




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

miu miu


----------



## Gerry

Crazy, those are gorgeous. Just curious....do you know how many shoes you have? They are certainly all marvelous!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Valentino Rockstuds


----------



## cbrooke

^soooo fabulous!!!!


----------



## kathywko

lh5.googleusercontent.com/-0KlxlllcALw/Ti8q9aHUmgI/AAAAAAAABFg/ykrHfC6VmM0/Valenino-Bow-black.png



Just got these!!

edit: ok i dont know why they aren't showing up!! but they are the valentino lace bow pumps


----------



## Chromatopelma

Thanks for all the lovely comments about my boots  Unfortonately I haven't actually had the chance to wear them yet! I've spent most of my time since buying them at work (got to pay for them somehow lol) hopefully I'll get to take them out this weekend though


----------



## calisnoopy

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/hJhJWbo1jrZKHvZR3gEvEYj2lyw4qAlCd5zyvdZcPsY?feat=directlink

*Alaia Hiking Boots in Grey/Blk Leopard, sooooo happy to find them and in my size too!!!*










*Isabel Marant Marine/Ecru sneakers*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Flower Slide Sandal*

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/FgBT4dEn-9vEylWuRTL8F4j2lyw4qAlCd5zyvdZcPsY?feat=directlink

*Chanel Flat Thong Leather Sandal*

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/5KmTGvZEj9GhBrh_f1bgn4j2lyw4qAlCd5zyvdZcPsY?feat=directlink


----------



## calisnoopy

*Manolo Blahnik Campo Boots in Black leather*

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=21043217

*Chanel Flat Quilted Leather boots*


----------



## juneping

got them on ebay....from 08 collection.


----------



## juneping

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I got shoes from LK Bennett...black pumps for work, nothing fancy and another cute pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are cute, the quality is great, and they were a great price too!



love them.


----------



## frick&frack

Dukeprincess said:


> Valentino Rockstuds


^AWESOME...congrats!!! 




juneping said:


> got them on ebay....from 08 collection.


^love the metal on these!


----------



## DTowngirl12

juneping said:


> got them on ebay....from 08 collection.



Wow, LOVE these!!


----------



## juneping

*frick&frack, DTowngirl12* - 
thanks!! they are quite comfy but a little too small so i am breaking them in. i thought about selling them but just love them too much.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Prada


----------



## chelsky

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-RQaOLQzGPKo/TjOEE0X2DRI/AAAAAAAAAJM/8STvkC5SnSo/s1600/315.JPG

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-8bgrv-4Zrmc/TjOD7LD6QsI/AAAAAAAAAJE/Un7tLr-S4-o/s1600/311.JPG


my first ever Manolo's


----------



## leslie_x

my new petrol Hunter wellies colour is more bright in real life...


----------



## DTowngirl12

juneping said:


> *frick&frack, DTowngirl12* -
> thanks!! they are quite comfy but a little too small so i am breaking them in. i thought about selling them but just love them too much.



Sorry for my ignorance, but who makes these? I'm kind of a newbie to designer shoes


----------



## juneping

DTowngirl12 said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but who makes these? I'm kind of a newbie to designer shoes



i am sorry...i forgot to put it down.
they are chanel. about 40% off..from ebay. you can check out my blog..there are more photos.
personally...i think YSL and Chanel make the most comfy shoes.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chelsky said:


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-RQaOLQzGPKo/TjOEE0X2DRI/AAAAAAAAAJM/8STvkC5SnSo/s1600/315.JPG
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-8bgrv-4Zrmc/TjOD7LD6QsI/AAAAAAAAAJE/Un7tLr-S4-o/s1600/311.JPG
> 
> 
> my first ever Manolo's



Congrats! they look comfy! Hope there will be more to come in the future! 



leslie_x said:


> my new petrol Hunter wellies colour is more bright in real life...



Love the color, congrats


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

juneping said:


> got them on ebay....from 08 collection.



Those are HOT! Congrats Juneping!



Dukeprincess said:


> Valentino Rockstuds



Very fierce! love them


----------



## juneping

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Those are HOT! Congrats Juneping!



thanks Cec!


----------



## jazmini

Lanvin 
Embellished satin ballerina flats
from the NAP SALE

net-a-porter.com/product/101540


----------



## jazmini

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101540#


----------



## rdgldy

Miu Mius, Barneys NY


----------



## chelsky

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats! they look comfy! Hope there will be more to come in the future!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color, congrats


thanks Cec.... i hope so too! and yes they are comfy


----------



## alex.losee

My first pair of Toms!


----------



## chanel*liz

rdgldy said:


> Miu Mius, Barneys NY


 

these are fierce!!!!!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

Wedged ankle boots by Urban Outfitters (black ones) and River Island (beige ones)


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Alexander Wang


----------



## emcosmo1639

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Alexander Wang



I like!!


----------



## baglover529

DisCo said:


> I bought Suzi Mas flats -- one in Ocean and the other in lavender and Neil Tylor boots in khaki (distressed finish), all at luisaviaroma.com



Hi! How do the Suzie Mas flats run? Are they comfortable?


----------



## DisCo

baglover529 said:


> Hi! How do the Suzie Mas flats run? Are they comfortable?



Hey baglover529....Their flats are really comfortable I could actually even go a half size smaller but they don't have half sizes unfortunately but I find the bigger sized one still fits ok on me.  I love the craftsmanship too as it's absolutely handmade....you can even see the nail heads on the soles of the shoes.  I'm actually tempted to get more colours


----------



## baglover529

DisCo said:


> Hey baglover529....Their flats are really comfortable I could actually even go a half size smaller but they don't have half sizes unfortunately but I find the bigger sized one still fits ok on me.  I love the craftsmanship too as it's absolutely handmade....you can even see the nail heads on the soles of the shoes.  I'm actually tempted to get more colours



Thank you for the helpful info!  I am thinking of getting a pair on the LVR website. They look comfortable and reminds me of my Repettos, without the high price tag!


----------



## DisCo

baglover529 said:


> Thank you for the helpful info!  I am thinking of getting a pair on the LVR website. They look comfortable and reminds me of my Repettos, without the high price tag!



I think they're worth it and very durable! Go get one too!


----------



## frick&frack

valentino lace


----------



## Sweetsimplicitx

A pair of Tory Burch Revas! Vintage gold, the picture however makes the logo look pretty awful and the glitter but it is really beautiful in person.


----------



## baglover529

DisCo said:


> I think they're worth it and very durable! Go get one too!



I just ordered a pair from LVR!  Was debating between ebony and ocean but decided on the ocean instead since I have a lot of blacks and browns already. Shipping is so fast! I'm surprised they shipped out the same day I ordered it.


----------



## bnjj

I fell for these Miu Mius as well.  

Just came in the mail today.

I wonder if they're too flashy for the office.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Charlotte Olympia SS11 Leopard Polly


----------



## Lynx13

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Charlotte Olympia SS11 Leopard Polly



wow! sooooo pretty!  congrats!!!!


----------



## am2022

cec... love love those C. Olympias.. congrats!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Just some cheap MIchael Kors flats


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

amacasa said:


> cec... love love those C. Olympias.. congrats!!!



Thank you amacasa! I've been waiting for them forever! 



Lynx13 said:


> wow! sooooo pretty!  congrats!!!!



Thanks Lynx13! They're also very comfy


----------



## kgbnyc

These are my latest....Miu Mius......by far the most comfortable pair of heels I own!


----------



## kgbnyc

WOW...these are ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!



BijouBleu said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## kgbnyc

I have such a soft spot for Miu Mius....and these are TDF!  



rdgldy said:


> Miu Mius, Barneys NY


----------



## kgbnyc

Tdf!!!!!!!!!!  



cec.lv4eva said:


> charlotte olympia ss11 leopard polly


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi


----------



## frick&frack

kgbnyc said:


> These are my latest....Miu Mius......by far the most comfortable pair of heels I own!


^love these...love the bow!




CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Fendi


^AWESOME shoes!!!!!


----------



## kgbnyc

Thanks!!! 



frick&frack said:


> ^love these...love the bow!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kgbnyc said:


> Tdf!!!!!!!!!!



thanks!!! Congrats on your Miu Mius too! The red is so beautiful!


----------



## DTowngirl12

Got these on sale today, didn't plan on buying them but they were too cute to pass up! By Tatoosh... never heard of them but I'm so excited about these!


----------



## FashionGal18

kgbnyc said:


> These are my latest....Miu Mius......by far the most comfortable pair of heels I own!


 WOW they are amazing!


----------



## Juliong

Bought these shoes recently.


----------



## Juliong




----------



## pinkgoldfish

kgbnyc said:


> These are my latest....Miu Mius......by far the most comfortable pair of heels I own!



Stunning!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

bnjj said:


> I fell for these Miu Mius as well.
> 
> Just came in the mail today.
> 
> I wonder if they're too flashy for the office.



I'm loving those!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Be & D


----------



## Tasha1

my first ysl pumps





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bnjj

pinkgoldfish said:


> I'm loving those!


 
Me too!  I do wish the pink was a bit more muted though. 

I really hope I can get away with wearing them to work.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Tasha1 said:


> my first ysl pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



The first of many I am sure...it's an addiction! Welcome to the club


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Tasha1 said:


> my first ysl pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I love the new YSL pumps!!! so classy with a twist!!! congrats! THey're so prettty!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Tasha1 said:


> my first ysl pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





DTowngirl12 said:


> Got these on sale today, didn't plan on buying them but they were too cute to pass up! By Tatoosh... never heard of them but I'm so excited about these!



Cute booties!!! Congrats


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Tasha1 said:


> my first ysl pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I looooooooooooooooove these  The colour looks fantastic!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

My latest purchase were these Stuart Weitzman platswoon in patent navy blue


----------



## Tasha1

Ladies, thanks

I have been a member of your club for a long time. And I follow my friend's advice
" if you want to follow fashion, buy a pair of shoes every season" :greengrin: and I try to do


----------



## kgbnyc

STUNNING!  I LOVE LOVE THAT THEY ARE SO BRIGHT! 



Tasha1 said:


> my first ysl pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kgbnyc

Thank you!  



pinkgoldfish said:


> Stunning!


----------



## kgbnyc

Thank you 



FashionGal18 said:


> WOW they are amazing!


----------



## kgbnyc

Scored a pair of these Bottega Wedges on Sale at The Outnet!


----------



## Tasha1

kgbnyc said:


> Scored a pair of these Bottega Wedges on Sale at The Outnet!



very cute! enjoy it


----------



## kgbnyc

Thanks! 



Tasha1 said:


> very cute! enjoy it


----------



## DTowngirl12

Jimmy Choo Glenys!! They just got here today... SO IN LOVEEE  Please ignore that gross scab on my leg lol I sliced off my skin shaving !!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu


----------



## kgbnyc

GORGEOUS and absolutely PERFECT for fall.  I bet comfy too with that chunky heel! 



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Miu Miu


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Just got these!!  Will be here on Sat!


----------



## jaztee

DTowngirl12 said:


> Jimmy Choo Glenys!! They just got here today... SO IN LOVEEE  Please ignore that gross scab on my leg lol I sliced off my skin shaving !!!



Those are my dream shoe! Beautiful. 

I just received these VW for Melissa cuties. They are ridiculously comfortable.


----------



## FashionGal18

jaztee said:


> Those are my dream shoe! Beautiful.
> 
> I just received these VW for Melissa cuties. They are ridiculously comfortable.


 Cute shoes and that is such a pretty color.


----------



## chanel*liz

just ordered these giueseppe zanotti


----------



## kgbnyc

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO STUNNING! Enjoy!



chanel*liz said:


> just ordered these giueseppe zanotti


----------



## IHeartShopping3

I just ordered these Guiseppe Zanotti pumps.


----------



## clu13

Tory and Cynthia Vincent


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chanel*liz said:


> just ordered these giueseppe zanotti



one of my favs! post pix when you get them please!! and congrats


----------



## Luv n bags

Not the sexiest shoes I own, but so comfy to wear for a day of shopping!

Stuart Weitzman "Jane" wedges:


----------



## Ilgin

DTowngirl12 said:


> Jimmy Choo Glenys!! They just got here today... SO IN LOVEEE  Please ignore that gross scab on my leg lol I sliced off my skin shaving !!!


 love the Glenys! They are spectacular on you!!!


----------



## MissIndependent

My new H&M platform pumps:


----------



## DTowngirl12

Ilgin said:


> love the Glenys! They are spectacular on you!!!



Thanks girl!!


----------



## Mia Bella

These are my new Ash 'Jezebel' wedge booties. Love, love, LOVE them! So totally my style.


----------



## IHeartShopping3

I  these!


----------



## Brigitte031

Mia Bella said:


> These are my new Ash 'Jezebel' wedge booties. Love, love, LOVE them! So totally my style.


 
GIRL... I always love your shoes!!  You've got fabulous taste!

But - omg those leggings!! Where are those from if I may ask?


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Chanel clogs


----------



## Mia Bella

Brigitte031 said:


> GIRL... I always love your shoes!!  You've got fabulous taste!
> 
> But - omg those leggings!! Where are those from if I may ask?



Thank you *Brigitte*!  

The leggings are American Apparel 'Shiny Leggings' in *Lame Matte Black*

http://www.americanapparel.com/rsac306.html

I'm almost 5'11" with 35" hips and I bought the S and while they're maybe 2" short for me since I'm so tall, they fit great otherwise. If you're between sizes go with the smaller one.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mia bella said:


> these are my new ash 'jezebel' wedge booties. Love, love, love them! So totally my style. :d



hot!!!


----------



## cookie888

Here's my reveal thread http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/reveal-my-shoe-shopping-spreeeee-699473.html

Warning: contains Christian Louboutin, McQueen, Brian Atwood, Balenciaga and Jimmy Choo


----------



## MissPrincess88

My Fall/Winter shoe purchases


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mia Bella said:


> These are my new Ash 'Jezebel' wedge booties. Love, love, LOVE them! So totally my style.



HOT!!


----------



## Stephanie***

Mia Bella said:


> These are my new Ash 'Jezebel' wedge booties. Love, love, LOVE them! So totally my style.


 
how high are they?



gotta get them!!


----------



## sammie225

*missprincess* love your purchases,where did you get the leo wedges?


----------



## c0uture

*Report Signature Williston Haircalf Sandals*

Not fall appropriate but they were on sale from $225 to $67!


----------



## Mia Bella

CEC.LV4eva said:


> hot!!!





*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> HOT!!



Thanks ladies! 



Stephanie*** said:


> how high are they?
> 
> 
> 
> gotta get them!!



They're a 4" wedge heel but they feel lower and are pretty darn comfy. They're really well made too, you can't go wrong. As for sizing I am a true 8.5 and bought both an 8.5 and a 9 and I kept the 9. The 8.5 was a tiny bit tight so I opted to go up. It's pretty par for the course when I buy boots...I usually go up to 9 for all my boots. 

I bought the 8.5s from Endless and just sent them off to be returned. 

I bought the 9s at DJ Premium (whose price is great) and they have fantastically fast shipping. 
http://www.djpremium.com/shop/P976370/ash/jezebel-wedge-bootie.html


----------



## MissPrincess88

sammie225 said:


> *missprincess* love your purchases,where did you get the leo wedges?


 
Thanks Sammie! I got both pairs at Macy's with a 15% off promo.


----------



## sammie225

*missprincess88* oh great thank you  just saw that they are now shipping internationally yeahii


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi pony hair ankle boots


----------



## Dode99

I bought these few days ago. I'm totally in love with *CL* right now


----------



## dancer1

Dode99 said:


> I bought these few days ago. I'm totally in love with *CL* right now



Great purchases. Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## Gerry

dancer1 said:


> Great purchases. Welcome to the addiction.


 
Nice shoes and what an exquisite carpet!!!


----------



## sabrunka

Lovely shoes! I love the black ones  PS Gerry I think that's a bed sheet, not a carpet loll


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dode99 said:


> I bought these few days ago. I'm totally in love with *CL* right now



Congrats! i like how you have a classic pair of VPs and got a fun stand-out pair as well


----------



## IHeartShopping3

Just bought these.  Next is a pair of tributes!


----------



## Ilgin

Dode99 said:


> I bought these few days ago. I'm totally in love with *CL* right now


 
Fabulous!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Stuart Weitzman 50/50 leather otk boots* (they ARE super comfy and were amongst my first SW shoe purchases...decided to finally give them a try after all the positive reviews on TPF)!!









*Stuart Weitzman Alex woven strap wedges *(sooo comfy and easy to walk in, even for a clutz like me haha)









*Hermes Oran Flat Sandals in black *











*Hermes Celeste Espadrilles Wedge Sandal *(mine is in light tan color though, really elongates the legs!!)







*Miu Miu Black Patent Leather ballet flats with bow and crystal heel*


----------



## juneping

Jil Sander flat sandals 70% off from shopbop...


----------



## FashionGal18

calisnoopy said:


> *Stuart Weitzman 50/50 leather otk boots* (they ARE super comfy and were amongst my first SW shoe purchases...decided to finally give them a try after all the positive reviews on TPF)!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stuart Weitzman Alex woven strap wedges *(sooo comfy and easy to walk in, even for a clutz like me haha)
> 
> 
> shoeblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Weitzman-Alex.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> *Hermes Oran Flat Sandals in black *
> 
> 
> 
> portero.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/1200x800/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/2/-/2-11649-197761--hermes-black-veau-doblis-oran-sandals-size-41--.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hermes Celeste Espadrilles Wedge Sandal *(mine is in light tan color though, really elongates the legs!!)
> 
> media.vogue.com/files/filecheck/2011/05/05/9.-Photo-Courtesy-of-Hermes_113306292095.jpg_article_gallery_slideshow_v2.jpg
> 
> 
> *Miu Miu Black Patent Leather ballet flats with bow and crystal heel*
> 
> ak2.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/m/tid/36488217.jpg


 
Great buys! Those ballet flats and boots are just gorgeous.


----------



## Nectarine25

1. Missoni NM 31e
2. Missoni NM 71a
3. Vivienne Westwood Anglomania + Melissa Ankle Boot II in Gold Sparkle

I've been looking for ages for cute rain booties and these are just perfect!


----------



## Luv n bags

calisnoopy said:


> *Stuart Weitzman 50/50 leather otk boots* (they ARE super comfy and were amongst my first SW shoe purchases...decided to finally give them a try after all the positive reviews on TPF)!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stuart Weitzman Alex woven strap wedges *(sooo comfy and easy to walk in, even for a clutz like me haha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hermes Oran Flat Sandals in black *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hermes Celeste Espadrilles Wedge Sandal *(mine is in light tan color though, really elongates the legs!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Miu Miu Black Patent Leather ballet flats with bow and crystal heel*


 
Love all your new additions.  I am a big fan of Stuart Weitzman wedges for long distance walking - they look grown up, but feel like sneakers!


----------



## debsmith

I finally found a comfortable pair of platform booties!  Loooove these Vince Camuto's and so affordable!


----------



## yyz

debsmith said:


> I finally found a comfortable pair of platform booties!  Loooove these Vince Camuto's and so affordable!



*Hi debsmith!
They Look AWESE on You!
My wife wants a pair of those except she wants the leopard print! 
I was wondering do feel that they run True to size to you or are they a little big like say by 1/2 Size?
Thanks *


----------



## debsmith

yyz said:


> *Hi debsmith!*
> _*They Look AWESE on You!*_
> _*My wife wants a pair of those except she wants the leopard print! *_
> _*I was wondering do feel that they run True to size to you or are they a little big like say by 1/2 Size?*_
> _*Thanks *_


 
Thank you!  I normally wear a 7.5 in a boot, and that's what I ordered.  They do feel possibly a tiny bit big with bare feet, but if I wear socks with them they will be perfect.  I saw the leopard print too...very pretty!


----------



## NYCBelle

IHeartShopping3 said:


> I  these!



gorgeous!


----------



## LeeLee1098

Michael Michael Kors "Elena"





Via Spiga "Ivie"






I got these a few weeks ago, but I don't think I ever posted them?
Pour la Victoire "Cypris"


----------



## am2022

fab haul!  love them all!


LeeLee1098 said:


> Michael Michael Kors "Elena"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via Spiga "Ivie"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got these a few weeks ago, but I don't think I ever posted them?
> Pour la Victoire "Cypris"


----------



## calisnoopy

just added these to my collection


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Burberry


----------



## luckycharms

clu13 said:


> Tory and Cynthia Vincent



Ohhh I love your TB shoes. they look so pretty. Are they true to size ?


----------



## clu13

luckycharms said:


> Ohhh I love your TB shoes. they look so pretty. Are they true to size ?



They are true to size.  Sometimes they run a bit small, but these are great.


----------



## sweetbubble

My Proenza Schouler sandals, been drooling over for a long time


----------



## ByMoonlight

My new Nero patent Prada Bow Ballet Flats.


----------



## clu13

Giuseppi Zanotti


----------



## GlammaGurl

Not so new as I bought these last year for NYE...but being that I havent worn them, technically they ARE still new


----------



## debsmith

calisnoopy said:


> just added these to my collection


----------



## GlammaGurl

ByMoonlight said:


> My new Nero patent Prada Bow Ballet Flats.




These are so adorable and they look great on you. I was lusting after these on the Saks site and my girlfriend laughed at me. Glad to see Im not the only one afraid of a big bow. So cutesy!


----------



## icecreamom

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Burberry


  I really like these!


----------



## anicole86

GlammaGurl said:


> Not so new as I bought these last year for NYE...but being that I havent worn them, technically they ARE still new


 

these are amazing! is it too early to start shopping for NYE shoes?


----------



## GlammaGurl

anicole86 said:


> these are amazing! is it too early to start shopping for NYE shoes?



Thanks. Its never to early to shop....for ANYTHING! I am a firm believer of being prepared


----------



## ByMoonlight

GlammaGurl said:


> These are so adorable and they look great on you. I was lusting after these on the Saks site and my girlfriend laughed at me. Glad to see Im not the only one afraid of a big bow. So cutesy!



Thanks GlammaGurl! My friend laughed at me too when I first tried them on LOL!  But what can I say... I like big bows and I cannot lie.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Christian Louboutin FW09 Circus 120 in Black Suede Leather*


----------



## toobabyish

My brand new *Jimmy Choo Lace Mary Jane pumps*!  It was love at first sight... I haven't worn yet, but I will when I go out of town with the girls for Labor Day weekend!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu


----------



## randr21

toobabyish said:


> My brand new *Jimmy Choo Lace Mary Jane pumps*!  It was love at first sight... I haven't worn yet, but I will when I go out of town with the girls for Labor Day weekend!


 


CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Miu Miu


 
love both of these black shoes.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Newest purchase... new to me.  Tory Burch ballet flats for $.50.  Left flower damage.   I did a little repair.


----------



## GlammaGurl

^ Lovely DIY!


----------



## Ryvyan

Went to a sale and went slightly overboard with shoes. Took the picture on the old cell, sorry they turned out blurry!

In order of height (from left to right):
- Calvin Klein black pointy flats
- Diesel beige suede heels
- Dolce & Gabbana fuchsia heels
- Marni metallic red peep-toe

I really love the Marni heels even though it is vastly different from my usual choice. I have only managed to wear the Diesel one for work, and the CK one was an impulse purchase as it was just too cheap. I'd need to start wearing the other two!


----------



## poptarts

*CEC.LV4eva* - Amazing Louboutin! Looks fabulous on you.

*bagladyseattle* - Your DIY version looks better than the original! Great find.


-------

Furry paws for me  Thought these were super fun.


----------



## bagladyseattle

poptarts said:


> *CEC.LV4eva* - Amazing Louboutin! Looks fabulous on you.
> 
> *bagladyseattle* - Your DIY version looks better than the original! Great find.
> 
> 
> -------
> 
> Furry paws for me  Thought these were super fun.


 

Thanks!  I had a great time doing the quick project.


----------



## jeNYC

bought these booties.  waiting for them in the mail.  comes in black or grey leather and black suede


----------



## ByMoonlight

bagladyseattle said:


> Newest purchase... new to me.  Tory Burch ballet flats for $.50.  Left flower damage.   I did a little repair.



GORGEOUS DIY, bagladyseattle! You really gave them new life!


----------



## XCCX

clu13 said:


> Got these Bruno Maglis in Rome:


 
Ugh.. These are fab!!! Modelling pics pleeeeeeease???


----------



## bagladyseattle

ByMoonlight said:


> GORGEOUS DIY, bagladyseattle! You really gave them new life!



Thanks Bymoonlight!  it was fund and supercheap for a pair of flat to throw around to grocery and walk around the neighbor.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Guess patent platform pump to dress for girl night out.  I nornally don't wear this high of heels.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Chanel Beige Loafers


----------



## pinkgoldfish

bagladyseattle said:


> Newest purchase... new to me.  Tory Burch ballet flats for $.50.  Left flower damage.   I did a little repair.



Love them even more afterwards. What did you put on them?


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Derek Lam


----------



## randr21

bagladyseattle said:


> Guess patent platform pump to dress for girl night out.  I nornally don't wear this high of heels.


 
i love these!  black patent heels are my obsession.  the hidden platforms are a bonus since looking taller is always a good thing.


----------



## IHeartShopping3

I just bought these Dior Cannage D'orsay






These Louboutin's






Jimmy Choo Clue slingback's


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nice shoes everyone


----------



## bagladyseattle

randr21 said:


> i love these! black patent heels are my obsession. the hidden platforms are a bonus since looking taller is always a good thing.


 
I really like the look of platforms but I don't know if I will be able to wear it for 4-5hours or dancing with it.


----------



## bagladyseattle

pinkgoldfish said:


> Love them even more afterwards. What did you put on them?


 
Thanks!  I replaced it another old peice of jewels form Michael Kors shoes.  My blog post procedure and what I did with it.


----------



## Pishi

A new pair of F&Bs for the fall...excited to get them.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Just ordered the Jessica Simpson Vadio in Turquoise.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I had bought these (Jessica Simpson Gelio) off of Endless (after missing out on them by minutes on the HauteLook sale!)...too bad I have to send them back because they don't fit


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Boutique 9 sandals and Abound heels


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^I'm liking those nude pumps! good for work


----------



## HeartMyMJs

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^I'm liking those nude pumps! good for work


 
Thank you!!  Very comfy!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu


----------



## Pishi

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Miu Miu


 
Beautiful!  Are they comfortable?


----------



## Livia1

Acne Pistol Short


----------



## Jeneen

Did a little shoe shopping this weekend:

Steve Madden





Nine West





Life Stride (? never heard of the brand but the insoles are soooo comfy)





Guess





4 pairs all together were less than $100!


----------



## DisCo

Went crazy over these flats....they're by a brand called Millie's....genuine leather top...rubber bottoms.


----------



## DisCo

2 Palladium canvas boots (super comfy!!)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jeneen said:


> Did a little shoe shopping this weekend:
> 
> Steve Madden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nine West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life Stride (? never heard of the brand but the insoles are soooo comfy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 pairs all together were less than $100!


 
Love your haul!!!  Congrats!!



DisCo said:


> Went crazy over these flats....they're by a brand called Millie's....genuine leather top...rubber bottoms.


 
Love them flats!!! 



DisCo said:


> 2 Palladium canvas boots (super comfy!!)


 
Those boots rock!!!


----------



## DisCo

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love your haul!!!  Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love them flats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Those boots rock!!!



Thanks *HeatMyMJs*!! :kiss: Love your haul too...those brown sandals are so me


----------



## HeartMyMJs

DisCo said:


> Thanks *HeatMyMJs*!! :kiss: Love your haul too...those brown sandals are so me


 
Thanks DisCo!!


----------



## Jeneen

DisCo said:


> Went crazy over these flats....they're by a brand called Millie's....genuine leather top...rubber bottoms.


 
I LOVE two/three tone shoes and ballet flats! So pretty! They will look so cute with jeans and dresses, and maybe casual work days with slacks or a pencil skirt. 



HeartMyMJs said:


> Love your haul!!!  Congrats!!


 
Thanks girl! I needed new shoes for fall/winter for work, but can't afford a lot right now - so I think I did really well and covered my bases!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jeneen said:


> Thanks girl! I needed new shoes for fall/winter for work, but can't afford a lot right now - so I think I did really well and covered my bases!


 
All 4 pairs for less than a $100!!!!  Awesome!!


----------



## DisCo

Jeneen said:


> I LOVE two/three tone shoes and ballet flats! So pretty! They will look so cute with jeans and dresses, and maybe casual work days with slacks or a pencil skirt.



Thanks *Jeneen*!  Thanks for the outfit ideas too!


----------



## MissIndependent

A pair of Hunter "Adjustable"


----------



## calisnoopy

*Miu Miu Neon Pink Patent Ballet Flats* (thanks to M for reminding me I needed these in my life! LOL)







*Pierre Hardy Color Block Suede Wedges*






*Prada Dark Rose Suede Platform Pumps*






*Prada Sequin Silver flat with padded bow*






*Prada Sequin Navy flat with padded bow*


----------



## Brigitte031

*Calisnoopy*, what a beautiful fabulous haul! They are all so girly and beautiful. A perfect mix of light and bright and then the darker flats.


----------



## Pishi

Calisnoopy, awesome choices!  I want to see modeling picts of those Pierre Hardy's!  They look like a work of art.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

calisnoopy said:


> *Miu Miu Neon Pink Patent Ballet Flats* (thanks to M for reminding me I needed these in my life! LOL)
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/--4mxlauor9s/Tmos8lT-ELI/AAAAAAAABIk/hSkjDkhuT-w/s640/IMAG0058.jpg
> 
> 
> *Pierre Hardy Color Block Suede Wedges*
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-sX4YJyf7dgQ/Tmos8osObzI/AAAAAAAABIk/XQPFIfe6I7U/s640/IMAG0057.jpg
> 
> 
> *Prada Dark Rose Suede Platform Pumps*
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-7Vww2en9hNs/Tmos8pZJEMI/AAAAAAAABIk/mTEAALECotw/s640/IMAG0056.jpg
> 
> 
> *Prada Sequin Silver flat with padded bow*
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=36736588
> 
> 
> *Prada Sequin Navy flat with padded bow*
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=36736580



Great purchases!!! Congrats


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu


----------



## DisCo

calisnoopy said:


> *Miu Miu Neon Pink Patent Ballet Flats* (thanks to M for reminding me I needed these in my life! LOL)
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/--4mxlauor9s/Tmos8lT-ELI/AAAAAAAABIk/hSkjDkhuT-w/s640/IMAG0058.jpg
> 
> 
> *Pierre Hardy Color Block Suede Wedges*
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-sX4YJyf7dgQ/Tmos8osObzI/AAAAAAAABIk/XQPFIfe6I7U/s640/IMAG0057.jpg
> 
> 
> *Prada Dark Rose Suede Platform Pumps*
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-7Vww2en9hNs/Tmos8pZJEMI/AAAAAAAABIk/mTEAALECotw/s640/IMAG0056.jpg
> 
> 
> *Prada Sequin Silver flat with padded bow*
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=36736588
> 
> 
> *Prada Sequin Navy flat with padded bow*
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=36736580



Wow love everything you got! Those pink Miu Miu flats are so cute!


----------



## juneping

gwen from isabel marant


----------



## Pishi

juneping said:


> gwen from isabel marant



love it!  so simple and yet what a statement.


----------



## HRM

Here is my latest addition to the statement shoe collection. Though the problem is, now I don't know what outfit would match those.. any ideas, ladies?


----------



## Mia Bella

juneping said:


> gwen from isabel marant



*Hot!!*


----------



## juneping

Pishi said:


> love it!  so simple and yet what a statement.





Mia Bella said:


> *Hot!!*



thanks ladies!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

HRM said:


> Here is my latest addition to the statement shoe collection. Though the problem is, now I don't know what outfit would match those.. any ideas, ladies?



Hmm... opaque tights with skirt+nice top or a fitted dress! You'll look fantastic!!! The booties are really cute too! Congrats 



juneping said:


> gwen from isabel marant



You have a great figure June!


----------



## juneping

CEC.LV4eva said:


> You have a great figure June!



thanks cec, you are so sweet...


----------



## calisnoopy

Brigitte031 said:


> *Calisnoopy*, what a beautiful fabulous haul! They are all so girly and beautiful. A perfect mix of light and bright and then the darker flats.


 
aww thanks!! yahhh i love to have an assortment of styles/colors!



Pishi said:


> Calisnoopy, awesome choices!  I want to see modeling picts of those Pierre Hardy's!  They look like a work of art.


 
yahhh ive been eyeing these since i saw them in a magazine and so glad to have found a small size since its already so hard to find PH shoes!!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Great purchases!!! Congrats


 
thanks!!!



DisCo said:


> Wow love everything you got! Those pink Miu Miu flats are so cute!


 
i knowww the HOT neon pink Miu Mius are amazing, i cant stop staring at the color!!!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Simple zara boots (with LOW heel!!)


----------



## NYCBelle

bagladyseattle said:


> Guess patent platform pump to dress for girl night out.  I nornally don't wear this high of heels.




those are awesome!! I LOVE Guess shoes they are sooo comfortable as high as they are and can't beat the price


----------



## HRM

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hmm... opaque tights with skirt+nice top or a fitted dress! You'll look fantastic!!! The booties are really cute too! Congrats



Cheers, CEC! Love the Louboutins on the pic


----------



## Ilgin

calisnoopy said:


> *Miu Miu Neon Pink Patent Ballet Flats* (thanks to M for reminding me I needed these in my life! LOL)
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/--4mxlauor9s/Tmos8lT-ELI/AAAAAAAABIk/hSkjDkhuT-w/s640/IMAG0058.jpg
> 
> 
> *Pierre Hardy Color Block Suede Wedges*
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-sX4YJyf7dgQ/Tmos8osObzI/AAAAAAAABIk/XQPFIfe6I7U/s640/IMAG0057.jpg
> 
> 
> *Prada Dark Rose Suede Platform Pumps*
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-7Vww2en9hNs/Tmos8pZJEMI/AAAAAAAABIk/mTEAALECotw/s640/IMAG0056.jpg
> 
> 
> *Prada Sequin Silver flat with padded bow*
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=36736588
> 
> 
> *Prada Sequin Navy flat with padded bow*
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=36736580


 
Those PH color block wedges are one of my top favorites of the upcoming new season, such a great purchase! The pink neon Miu Mius look as delicious as a candy. You have an amazing taste!


----------



## clu13

Just received these Pradas from Bluefly - wore them to a wedding yesterday - not super comfortable but super cute!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Camilla Skovgaard mules


----------



## starrynite_87

Nothing exciting... just a pair of black Hunter Wellington boots I bought during FNO


----------



## babyontheway

YSL olive tribtoo 80 mm


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

clu13 said:


> Just received these Pradas from Bluefly - wore them to a wedding yesterday - not super comfortable but super cute!


 
I love these!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

calisnoopy said:


> *Miu Miu Neon Pink Patent Ballet Flats* (thanks to M for reminding me I needed these in my life! LOL)
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/--4mxlauor9s/Tmos8lT-ELI/AAAAAAAABIk/hSkjDkhuT-w/s640/IMAG0058.jpg
> 
> 
> *Pierre Hardy Color Block Suede Wedges*
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-sX4YJyf7dgQ/Tmos8osObzI/AAAAAAAABIk/XQPFIfe6I7U/s640/IMAG0057.jpg
> 
> 
> *Prada Dark Rose Suede Platform Pumps*
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-7Vww2en9hNs/Tmos8pZJEMI/AAAAAAAABIk/mTEAALECotw/s640/IMAG0056.jpg
> 
> 
> *Prada Sequin Silver flat with padded bow*
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=36736588
> 
> 
> *Prada Sequin Navy flat with padded bow*
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=36736580


 
Shoe Twins!  I have the Prada Dark Rose Suede Pumps. I love them.


----------



## calisnoopy

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Shoe Twins!  I have the Prada Dark Rose Suede Pumps. I love them.


 
yess i think it was ur pic that convinced me that i needed them in my life LOL


----------



## madamefifi

Just got these Tory Burch Jaden boots today (ebay find)! The pics I took are all too big so here is a stock photo:


----------



## bagladyseattle

NYCBelle said:


> those are awesome!! I LOVE Guess shoes they are sooo comfortable as high as they are and can't beat the price



Yeah... cannot wait to wear them.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

clu13 said:


> Just received these Pradas from Bluefly - wore them to a wedding yesterday - not super comfortable but super cute!



I always loved this entire bicolor line from Prada! Congrats


----------



## NoSnowHere

Missoni for target ballet flats.


----------



## jen_sparro

^Congrats! I am super jealous


----------



## roxiehart

I am new here so I can't post my own thread..maybe some of you can help me?

I bought louis vuitton shoes recently, 3 pairs(Zen loafers, Be Happy sandals and denim wedges). The loafers and wedges had soles that had good traction when I walked on DRY ground. However I realised when I walked on wet surfaces, it gets so slippery it's like walking on melting ice, it's really bad. As for Be Happy sandals, the soles have a very glossy finish that I went to a cobber's to have it fixed.

I have non-designer shoes that are one-tenth the price with good workmanship and most important, with good traction that helps me to walk perfectly fine on wet surfaces. It's baffling how vuitton does not think of providing good soles for different surfaces, when their shoes cost 1K.

Any louis vuitton shoes collector here who face similar problems? I brought my Be Happy sandals to cobbler who pasted an anti-slip surface on the soles but I realised those anti-slip surface only worked on dry surfaces.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

clu13 said:


> Just received these Pradas from Bluefly - wore them to a wedding yesterday - not super comfortable but super cute!





roxiehart said:


> I am new here so I can't post my own thread..maybe some of you can help me?
> 
> I bought louis vuitton shoes recently, 3 pairs(Zen loafers, Be Happy sandals and denim wedges). The loafers and wedges had soles that had good traction when I walked on DRY ground. However I realised when I walked on wet surfaces, it gets so slippery it's like walking on melting ice, it's really bad. As for Be Happy sandals, the soles have a very glossy finish that I went to a cobber's to have it fixed.
> 
> I have non-designer shoes that are one-tenth the price with good workmanship and most important, with good traction that helps me to walk perfectly fine on wet surfaces. It's baffling how vuitton does not think of providing good soles for different surfaces, when their shoes cost 1K.
> 
> Any louis vuitton shoes collector here who face similar problems? I brought my Be Happy sandals to cobbler who pasted an anti-slip surface on the soles but I realised those anti-slip surface only worked on dry surfaces.



Most high end designers do NOT have good tracking on the soles. So I think it's pretty normal. A lot of them actually have a lacquered sole. If you don't like this, you'll have to get a rubber sole done at the cobber's, which you've already done. Much of the reasoning behind all this is because I think high end shoes are not made for everyday walking. With my personal experience, I find LV's soles to be pretty good actually. Many of their shoes already have a rubber sole for walking.


----------



## randr21

roxiehart said:


> I am new here so I can't post my own thread..maybe some of you can help me?
> 
> I bought louis vuitton shoes recently, 3 pairs(Zen loafers, Be Happy sandals and denim wedges). The loafers and wedges had soles that had good traction when I walked on DRY ground. However I realised when I walked on wet surfaces, it gets so slippery it's like walking on melting ice, it's really bad. As for Be Happy sandals, the soles have a very glossy finish that I went to a cobber's to have it fixed.
> 
> I have non-designer shoes that are one-tenth the price with good workmanship and most important, with good traction that helps me to walk perfectly fine on wet surfaces. It's baffling how vuitton does not think of providing good soles for different surfaces, when their shoes cost 1K.
> 
> Any louis vuitton shoes collector here who face similar problems? I brought my Be Happy sandals to cobbler who pasted an anti-slip surface on the soles but I realised those anti-slip surface only worked on dry surfaces.


 
you need to put soles on them since they're more for the "sex and the city" lifestyle where you're mostly in cabs and don't really walk much.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi wedges


----------



## DisCo

Couldn't resist getting these camo TB flats from the Outnet


----------



## lilflobowl

Charlotte Olympia Teal Velvet Ostrich-Embossed Gretas!


----------



## MissIndependent

A par of Horze "Classic leather jodhpur boots"


----------



## saligator

Gucci flat sandals (like these but in white. I can't upload photos easily). Got them for 60% off! 


you have to scroll down a tiny bit to see the photos. I love them. White looks really good in this shoe!  

http://www.zimbio.com/Shoes+And+Fas...ucci+Horse+Bit+Thong+Sandals+Leighton+Meester


----------



## pinkgoldfish

DisCo said:


> Couldn't resist getting these camo TB flats from the Outnet



Lovely, congrats!


----------



## DisCo

pinkgoldfish said:


> Lovely, congrats!



Thanks *pinkgoldfish*!!


----------



## daffodilz




----------



## sweetbubble

*daffodilz*

So cute!I've been eyeing on these, are they comfortable?


----------



## jen_sparro

daffodilz said:


>



These are awesome! My sister would go mad for these, great buy!


----------



## roxiehart

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Most high end designers do NOT have good tracking on the soles. So I think it's pretty normal. A lot of them actually have a lacquered sole. If you don't like this, you'll have to get a rubber sole done at the cobber's, which you've already done. Much of the reasoning behind all this is because I think high end shoes are not made for everyday walking. With my personal experience, I find LV's soles to be pretty good actually. Many of their shoes already have a rubber sole for walking.


 
Thank you, and Randr21 for your comments. I had put a rubber sole and it does work but on wet surfaces it fails. Are there any soles that are anti slip even for wet grounds? It pains me to not wear my shoes out when I think it's gonna be a rainy day, which is a typical day in my country...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Hmm... I dunno you'll have to probably change the entire sole which I think is unnecessary on these shoes. Is it wet ground outside or indoor floors that are giving you trouble? If it's indoors, maybe try drying the shoes on a nearby rug or something. Usually that'll do the trick


----------



## cbrooke

New Taupe boots...not my usual style so I am on the fence about keeping them?


----------



## green.bee

cbrooke said:


> New Taupe boots...not my usual style so I am on the fence about keeping them?



I am not familiar with your style :shame: but I love those boots on you


----------



## green.bee

MissIndependent said:


> A par of Horze "Classic leather jodhpur boots"


 
I love them. 
I have a soft spot for chelsea boots, they are so timeless and chic.


----------



## cbrooke

green.bee said:


> I am not familiar with your style :shame: but I love those boots on you


 
Thank you...I think the boots seem to have a "western" feel to them which I am definetely not   But I do love the color and they are super comfy!


----------



## green.bee

western feel? I didn't notice it. I think that is all depends on how you build an outfit around them.


----------



## cakegirl

I just got in these boots. They are very cool, but I am trying to figure out some outfits to make sure they are versatile enough.
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat234606cat202700cat216600&isEditorial=false

I am on the lookout for an amazing pair of black booties too. I want some that will work with dresses as well as jeans. I haven't found the perfect ones yet.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Ysl


----------



## lovebeibei

just got these badgley mischkas=)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lovebeibei said:


> just got these badgley mischkas=)



Pretty! I like the detailing too 



cbrooke said:


> New Taupe boots...not my usual style so I am on the fence about keeping them?



Hmm... They look good on you, it just depends on your wardrobe and lifestyle. I think you should keep them  Congrats!


----------



## xoxoCat

Yay! Got my first pair of Ferragamo Varas. Finally shoes I can wear to school. 



Catherine_scarf_2 by atreusZ, on Flickr



Catherine_scarf_4 by atreusZ, on Flickr


xoxo Cat.


----------



## xoxoCat

roxiehart said:


> I am new here so I can't post my own thread..maybe some of you can help me?
> 
> I bought louis vuitton shoes recently, 3 pairs(Zen loafers, Be Happy sandals and denim wedges). The loafers and wedges had soles that had good traction when I walked on DRY ground. However I realised when I walked on wet surfaces, it gets so slippery it's like walking on melting ice, it's really bad. As for Be Happy sandals, the soles have a very glossy finish that I went to a cobber's to have it fixed.
> 
> I have non-designer shoes that are one-tenth the price with good workmanship and most important, with good traction that helps me to walk perfectly fine on wet surfaces. It's baffling how vuitton does not think of providing good soles for different surfaces, when their shoes cost 1K.
> 
> Any louis vuitton shoes collector here who face similar problems? I brought my Be Happy sandals to cobbler who pasted an anti-slip surface on the soles but I realised those anti-slip surface only worked on dry surfaces.



Have you met Louboutins yet? Not only are their soles leathery and slippery, they rub off. I agree with you that designers should think more realistically. I'm pretty sure 90% of their clients are not socialites. I believe Miu Miu has rubber soles on all their heels, which is great. 


xoxo Cat.


----------



## BelleDuJour

@xoxocat those ferragamos are BEAUTIFUL.  And SUCH a classic look.


----------



## calisnoopy




----------



## NikkisABagGirl

calisnoopy said:


>


 
I love these. Please post modeling pics!


----------



## Ilgin

M by MJ suede wedges


----------



## frick&frack

lovebeibei said:


> just got these badgley mischkas=)


amazing shoes!!!  love all of the braiding!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ilgin said:


> M by MJ suede wedges
> 
> View attachment 1489682
> 
> View attachment 1489683
> 
> View attachment 1489684



I like them!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

xoxoCat said:


> Yay! Got my first pair of Ferragamo Varas. Finally shoes I can wear to school.
> 
> 
> 
> Catherine_scarf_2 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Catherine_scarf_4 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> 
> xoxo Cat.



Beautiful pix!!! Love love the varinas!!! so classy!
It makes me kind of sad to see that the Varinas are not as popular anymore (or at least it appears so on tPF), but I think they're always timeless!
Congrats


----------



## bfrosty

lovebeibei said:


> just got these badgley mischkas=)



Gorgeous!


----------



## ap.

i officially have too many shoes...  

Fendi AW2011 Runway shoes.





Bottega Veneta's Fashion's Night Out offering:  pewter suede moccasins.





A couple of classics:

Manolo Blahnik (i almost typed Ferragamo) beige Lisa 





Louboutin camel Miss Boxe 70.


----------



## Ms.parker123

So excited about my new Choo's. Love them!


----------



## moshi_moshi

i love those camel miss boxes!  are those current season?  its so hard to find CL in camel.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

apey_grapey said:


> i officially have too many shoes...
> 
> Fendi AW2011 Runway shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta's Fashion's Night Out offering:  pewter suede moccasins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of classics:
> 
> Manolo Blahnik (i almost typed Ferragamo) beige Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louboutin camel Miss Boxe 70.



Love those Manolos! congrats for the haul


----------



## bfrosty

moshi_moshi said:


> i love those camel miss boxes!  are those current season?  its so hard to find CL in camel.



Agreed.  They are really lovely and that color is very unique for a neutral.  It's like a cool toned creamy caramel.  Leave it to Monsieur Louboutin.


----------



## LeeLee1098

Jeffrey Campbell

They seriously almost made me cry when I put them on.


----------



## LeeLee1098

Here is the rest of the shoe haul:

Left rear: Nine west leopard booties
Right rear: Me Too purple suede booties
Left front: Ivanka ***** cream booties
Center front: same Jeffrey Campbells from above
Right front: black suede Sam Edelman wedge booties


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LeeLee1098 said:


> Here is the rest of the shoe haul:
> 
> Left rear: Nine west leopard booties
> Right rear: Me Too purple suede booties
> Left front: Ivanka ***** cream booties
> Center front: same Jeffrey Campbells from above
> Right front: black suede Sam Edelman wedge booties



Congrats! now where are those modeling pix?!?!?!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

LeeLee1098 said:


> Jeffrey Campbell
> 
> They seriously almost made me cry when I put them on.


 
OMG I can see why - they are gorgeous!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got these BC Suede Booties


----------



## MissIndependent

Got myself another pair of Horze-boots


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu


----------



## CoachGirl12

Needed to get an all around everyday shoe to wear instead of just pumps all the time... love these Steve Maddens because they give me the height and go great w/all my outfits!

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/sm+women's+pixi+wedge+pump?prodId=232921&productRef=SEARCH


----------



## clu13

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod140090166

I just got these in luggage.


----------



## loveuga

NoSnowHere said:


> Missoni for target ballet flats.



Congrats!  found these at my local Target last night too in a size 8.  I'm an 8.5 normally, but they fit perfectly!!!!  So excited


----------



## NoSnowHere

loveuga said:


> Congrats!  found these at my local Target last night too in a size 8.  I'm an 8.5 normally, but they fit perfectly!!!!  So excited


 Cool, congrats to you! They are cool flats.


----------



## clu13

MK Alexa in rose gold


----------



## Cocoa_Bombshel

http://www.giuseppezanottidesign.com/item.asp?tskay=96745C45&cod10=44292607BB

I am thinking about these. I have decided to purchasde more classic shoes instead of whats trendy and I dont know about these any advice


----------



## Ilgin

Cocoa_Bombshel said:


> http://www.giuseppezanottidesign.com/item.asp?tskay=96745C45&cod10=44292607BB
> 
> I am thinking about these. I have decided to purchasde more classic shoes instead of whats trendy and I dont know about these any advice


 
I have the nude patent version of this shoe, comfortable and fits TTS.


----------



## clu13

Tory Burch Back crinkle Edies - I can live in Edies


----------



## starrynite_87

Just ordered these Aqua riding boots from Bloomingdales


----------



## soleilbrun

lovebeibei said:


> just got these badgley mischkas=)


 I love them there shoes!


----------



## soleilbrun

daffodilz said:


>


 Ooh, ooh, must have


----------



## LeeLee1098

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats! now where are those modeling pix?!?!?!



Here you go!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LeeLee1098 said:


> Here you go!



love the 3rd and 4rth booties!!! Where are they from?


----------



## LeeLee1098

CEC.LV4eva said:


> love the 3rd and 4rth booties!!! Where are they from?



All from Nordstrom! The cream ones are Ivanka ***** and the black suede pair are Sam Edelman.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LeeLee1098 said:


> All from Nordstrom! The cream ones are Ivanka ***** and the black suede pair are Sam Edelman.



I love them both!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

better photos of Fendi wedges


----------



## omgblonde

Topshop Dalmatian Print Boots

I love them! I can't wait to wear them out.. they're surprisingly comfy!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Giuseppe Zanotti FW11 Eva 150 Booties in Black Suede*


----------



## mimi0011

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Giuseppe Zanotti FW11 Eva 150 Booties in Black Suede*




Awesome, booties!!! Love it!


----------



## loves

a mouse with attitude, rock on!


----------



## loves

the tamer sisters


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Another modeling pic of my GZ booties:


----------



## PANda_USC

Newest additions. Louboutin Black Suede Lady Dafs and Louboutin Cream Patent Mad Marys..


----------



## PANda_USC

And my first Charlotte Olympia shoes, ^_^

Black Suede Dollys






Leopard Print Pollys






Dolores Quilted in Red Silk






Dolores Quilted in Peach/Nude Silk


----------



## loves

i love those clear ankle straps, helps in not cutting our legs visually at the ankle
gorgeous shoes, congrats!


----------



## Ilgin

*CEC*, love the booties! You have such an awesome taste!!
*PANda_USC* That's one killer CO haul! Congrats!


----------



## flower71

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Another modeling pic of my GZ booties:


Amazing CEC! The whole outfit is just...WOW! How tall are you? You're a beauty


----------



## flower71

PANda_USC said:


> And my first Charlotte Olympia shoes, ^_^
> 
> Black Suede Dollys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Print Pollys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolores Quilted in Red Silk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolores Quilted in Peach/Nude Silk


You sure don't do things "small"...outstanding shoes, are they comfy? I am liking the black shoes


----------



## Brigitte031

PANda_USC said:


> Newest additions. Louboutin Black Suede Lady Dafs and Louboutin Cream Patent Mad Marys..





PANda_USC said:


> And my first Charlotte Olympia shoes, ^_^
> 
> Black Suede Dollys
> 
> Leopard Print Pollys
> 
> Dolores Quilted in Red Silk
> 
> Dolores Quilted in Peach/Nude Silk



 wow you just made my morning with your haul!! Talk about an amazing amazing haul! The suede Lady Dafs are just TDF. Wear them all in good health Panda!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

PANda_USC said:


> And my first Charlotte Olympia shoes, ^_^
> 
> Black Suede Dollys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard Print Pollys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolores Quilted in Red Silk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolores Quilted in Peach/Nude Silk



Congrats!!! Love those COs, especially the first two pairs! They're so comfy


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mimi0011 said:


> Awesome, booties!!! Love it!



Thank you *mimi*! I love them too! 



Ilgin said:


> *CEC*, love the booties! You have such an awesome taste!!


 
Thanks *Ilgin*! hehe I try to buy what I like and not stick to a single brand... Sometimes I feel like CL gets to me too much and then I need to branch out 



flower71 said:


> Amazing CEC! The whole outfit is just...WOW! How tall are you? You're a beauty



Thank you *flower*, you're too kind! I'm only 5'2, I wish I were taller... ush:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Better photos of Charlotte Olympia


----------



## Mia Bella

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Giuseppe Zanotti FW11 Eva 150 Booties in Black Suede*



WOW! What beautiful skyscrapers you have on your dainty feet  So, so pretty.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Mia Bella said:


> WOW! What beautiful skyscrapers you have on your dainty feet  So, so pretty.



Thank you Mia Bella!!! yeah, I'm pretty small, so I need the height hehe


----------



## kat99

From my blog - YSL mary janes:


----------



## Shoebaglady

kat99 said:


> From my blog - YSL mary janes:



Absolutely breathtaking !  Love them!!!!!


----------



## jmcadon

my newest Alexander Wang booties...love them!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Uggs :shame: and ski boots, getting ready for ski season  no more glam till my bday


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

kat99 said:


> From my blog - YSL mary janes:



Please, modeling pics!!  I love your new shoes!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Giuseppe Zanotti FW11 Eva 150 Booties in Black Suede*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/
> 
> Awesome!! Your modeling pictures makes me I want those booties! They are beautiful!;)
> [IMG]http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1500720&stc=1&d=1317951495



Awesome!! Your modeling pictures makes me I want those booties! They are beautiful!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti



Wow! You often have a new pair of shoes !! Would like to see a picture of your shoe closet  it must be amazing!


----------



## kat99

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Please, modeling pics!!  I love your new shoes!!



You are so kind! Thank you - I posted some on my blog


----------



## Eva1991

Bought these a couple of months ago, from NINE WEST! They are super-comfy, despite the 120mm heel!!!


----------



## chloe_chanel

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Burberry



Super cute outfit, and those booties are HOT!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Tasha1 said:


> my first ysl pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



The perfect shade of pink. I'm in love.


----------



## calisnoopy




----------



## am2022

love the alaias!!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

MaxStudio Althea in Artic


----------



## *NYC Princess*

calisnoopy said:


>



Gorge!!!


----------



## cakegirl

I got these 2 pairs- Fendi gray snakeskin booties and  Tory Burch color block boots. What do you think? I am having a little buyer's remorse, should I keep them?


----------



## SwedishChef

These double-monks and boots:


----------



## JetSetGo!

calisnoopy said:


>




These are amazing, Calisnoopy!


----------



## Stephanie***

PANda_USC said:


> Newest additions. Louboutin Black Suede Lady Dafs and Louboutin Cream Patent Mad Marys..



Dear G!

I just love your style!

regards,
steph


----------



## Stephanie***

calisnoopy said:


>



Love these!

I never know who's the woman in the first pic. Help me!?


----------



## calisnoopy

Stephanie*** said:


> Love these!
> 
> I never know who's the woman in the first pic. Help me!?


 
christine centenera


----------



## Stephanie***

calisnoopy said:


> christine centenera


#I love her style!!

I want to see modeling pics of yours though hehe


----------



## joyriverside

This is my first post although I have been a lurker for years. It's fall again and my boot obsession is on a rampage. So far, I have bought:

1. Frye Jane 14L in Redwood from Amazon.com for $213.32 shipped-awesome!
2. Frye Zane 14L in Sunrise NIB won from an Ebay auction for $126.99 shipped
3. Frye Harness 12R in Olive $108 + $6.95 shipping 
4. Type Z Kimberly from 6pm.com for $69.30 + $6.95 shipping
5. Frye Veronica Slouch in Dark Brown store return excellent condition from Ebay Buy it Now for $144.94 shipped
6. Women's Mossimo Supply Co. Kaiala Leather Ankle Boots - Brown and Black $15 each on Target.com with free shipping

Now I'm looking for a good deal on Frye Melissa Button in Dark Brown...

Oh my, I am boot crazed but I can't help it. I try to sell the boots I don't use and have sold one pair of Frye harness boots this season on Ebay (was too big), so I can justify getting new ones.

BTW, I wear a size 5.5 or 6 and am only 5" tall. My boots are mostly riding, Western, and motorcycle boots although I have a few dressy ones...maybe I'll list all of them here one day cause I'm in love with all of them.


----------



## clu13

Tory Burch Sally Logo wedge in Fig Plum


----------



## TanyFashionista

my new riding boots, non designer but still so cute


----------



## sammie225

pair of ugg bailey triplet


----------



## P.Y.T.

I picked these up a few days ago at Nordstrom Rack


----------



## cakegirl

I returned the Tory Burch boots, but kept the Fendi "Crazy in Love " Booties. I love them and they go with everything.


----------



## am2022

Isabel marant  cobalt blue poppy


----------



## annemerrick

Recently got these Barney's co-op boots at Buffalo Exchange


----------



## mrsmaintenance

Do Goodwill purchases count? I got these Cole Haan wedges at the Goodwill Outlet. Everything there is sold by the pound at $0.69/lb. So I am guessing that these wedges cost me a lil over a buck.  They are like new; the sole barely looks touched!


----------



## Katiegurl

Corso Como Richmond Boots. Not designer, but I love em!


----------



## jen_sparro

Dolce & Gabbana Flat Thong Sandal- perfect for summer, I've worn them a lot already (got them 2wks ago :shame


----------



## hayesld

Ebay find on these Nude patent mary janes with platform by YSL.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Hey girl, where did you find these blue poppy's?  I was looking for them too.



amacasa said:


> Isabel marant cobalt blue poppy


----------



## am2022

hi Chanel... the evilbay...  they pop up there every so often.
ill let you know if i see one..size 38 right?




Chanel 0407 said:


> Hey girl, where did you find these blue poppy's? I was looking for them too.


----------



## Chanel 0407

No, size 37.  That is my dicker boot size.  Perfect thanks!



amacasa said:


> hi Chanel... the evilbay...  they pop up there every so often.
> ill let you know if i see one..size 38 right?


----------



## sweetfacespout

hayesld said:


> Ebay find on these Nude patent mary janes with platform by YSL.


wow those are sooo pretty


----------



## hayesld

Thanks Sweetface!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

amacasa said:


> Isabel marant  cobalt blue poppy



Congrats amacasa! the blue is so bright! 



Katiegurl said:


> Corso Como Richmond Boots. Not designer, but I love em!



I was looking at these too! congrats! They look amazing!



calisnoopy said:


>



Those are some hot Alaias! How do you plan on wearing them? Mod pix please!?!?!


----------



## Katiegurl

CEC,

 Thanks for the congrats! They just arrived in the mail yesterday and of course I had to wear them out and about today. Got two very nice compliments while out! 

Katie.


----------



## clu13

Mark & James Maiko wedges


----------



## Katiegurl

Those are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## clu13

^^^ Thanks so much!  I have never posted a modeling pick, but these really stretch out the calves!


----------



## lizz

First designer shoes ever, and I received one pair yesterday and one today. Prada patent platform pumps in nude/cipria and Gucci antique rose pumps. I think I posted these in the wrong thread initially (Prada and Gucci forums).


----------



## BellaShoes

Newbie to this thread!!!!

*Liz*, your nude pradas are perfection!

*clu*, such fantastic Mark and James wedges!!


----------



## BellaShoes

A few of my recent shoe purchases....

*House of Harlow Natalia Bootie in leopard pony hair*






*Manolo Blahnik Black Suede BB*






*Charlotte Olympia Bebel in Leopard*


----------



## lizz

^Lovely, Bella. I love the bottom of the Charlotte Olympias!


----------



## am2022

congrats.. loving the nudes!!!



lizz said:


> First designer shoes ever, and I received one pair
> 
> 
> yesterday and one today. Prada patent platform pumps in nude/cipria and Gucci antique rose pumps. I think I posted these in the wrong thread initially (Prada and Gucci forums).


----------



## am2022

bella... what a haul...
how do you like those nicole richie leopard booties?
is the quality high end at least for that price?


----------



## chanel*liz

BellaShoes said:


> A few of my recent shoe purchases....
> 
> *House of Harlow Natalia Bootie in leopard pony hair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Manolo Blahnik Black Suede BB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Charlotte Olympia Bebel in Leopard*



i LOVE those house of harlow booties!!!!


----------



## annemerrick

mrsmaintenance said:


> Do Goodwill purchases count? I got these Cole Haan wedges at the Goodwill Outlet. Everything there is sold by the pound at $0.69/lb. So I am guessing that these wedges cost me a lil over a buck. They are like new; the sole barely looks touched!


 
Love these!!  Superb deal!


----------



## am2022

just got these.... wasn't so sure when i ordered online..
tried them on last night.. and its 

my first Stella Mccartney shoes~!~~

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1512689&stc=1&d=1319657193


----------



## P.Y.T.

hayesld said:


> Ebay find on these Nude patent mary janes with platform by YSL.


 Those are a classic!


----------



## P.Y.T.

calisnoopy said:


>


 These are feakin' HAWT!!!!!!! Love the ensemble too...


----------



## P.Y.T.

BellaShoes said:


> A few of my recent shoe purchases....
> 
> *House of Harlow Natalia Bootie in leopard pony hair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Manolo Blahnik Black Suede BB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Charlotte Olympia Bebel in Leopard*


*We are shoe twins somewhat!!*

I have the wedge booties...


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Mod pics..*


----------



## Ilgin

I love the look, *P.Y.T.*! Leopard & red is a divine combo!


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> *Mod pics..*


^O...M...G...AWESOME!!!  love them!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^ thank you so much babe

@llgin -I too love red accents with leopard...thanks!


----------



## Stephid

Bought these Prada and Burberry flats like a month and a half ago. I freakin love them but more the Prada flats! I'm usually a size 9 but when it comes to flats I have to go up a size and am so happy that these fit me! They're soo freakin comfortable too! Love that they're purple! And I had to include a pic to show a close up of the Prada logo on the bows which I think is so cute!


----------



## Nailpolish333

i got these steve maddens with rhinestones all over them


----------



## Mia Bella

My Pour La Victoire "Irina II" pumps came in! These are the first pump-style shoes that have ever fit me right, ever. The color is New Grey Snake.


----------



## green.bee

Mia Bella those are fantastic pumps! 
I love the color, the texture, and toe cleavage


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

P.Y.T. said:


> *Mod pics..*



Those are some really cool looking wedge booties!!



Stephid said:


> Bought these Prada and Burberry flats like a month and a half ago. I freakin love them but more the Prada flats! I'm usually a size 9 but when it comes to flats I have to go up a size and am so happy that these fit me! They're soo freakin comfortable too! Love that they're purple! And I had to include a pic to show a close up of the Prada logo on the bows which I think is so cute!



Very cute! I love prada's shoes too!



Mia Bella said:


> My Pour La Victoire "Irina II" pumps came in! These are the first pump-style shoes that have ever fit me right, ever. The color is New Grey Snake.



I always love your modeling pix mia bella! you make everything and anything look like perfection on you 



lizz said:


> First designer shoes ever, and I received one pair yesterday and one today. Prada patent platform pumps in nude/cipria and Gucci antique rose pumps. I think I posted these in the wrong thread initially (Prada and Gucci forums).



Those prada pumps are super comfy and the color is beautiful too! congrats!!!



BellaShoes said:


> A few of my recent shoe purchases....
> 
> *House of Harlow Natalia Bootie in leopard pony hair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Manolo Blahnik Black Suede BB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Charlotte Olympia Bebel in Leopard*



Omg... I love those MB BBs on you Bella  Congrats! I'm still waiting for them to hopefully go on sale this season! There's the royal blue and turquoise ones that I have my eyes set on 



amacasa said:


> just got these.... wasn't so sure when i ordered online..
> tried them on last night.. and its
> 
> my first Stella Mccartney shoes~!~~
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1512689&stc=1&d=1319657193



Congrats Amacasa! those are pretty fierce!


----------



## Ilgin

Celine wedges


----------



## GingerSnap527

Purchased on DSW's website. 

Michael Antonio Emilia Black Suede Wedge Boots! Took a guess on the size and was right!


----------



## mrsallan

Mia Bella said:


> My Pour La Victoire "Irina II" pumps came in! These are the first pump-style shoes that have ever fit me right, ever. The color is New Grey Snake.



Nice...


----------



## CoachGirl12

GingerSnap527 said:


> Purchased on DSW's website.
> 
> Michael Antonio Emilia Black Suede Wedge Boots! Took a guess on the size and was right!


Those boots are HOT!


----------



## am2022

Ilgin.... love love these... has been on my wish list forever.. together with the wooden wedge sandals... BUt im on a MAJOR BAN!!!

can't wait for mod pics!



Ilgin said:


> Celine wedges


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> just got these.... wasn't so sure when i ordered online..
> tried them on last night.. and its
> 
> my first Stella Mccartney shoes~!~~
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1512689&stc=1&d=1319657193


OMG, those are hot amacasa! You've been on a roll lately...I am on a huge ban (really this time!) so I'll have to live through you


----------



## shamrock0421

Just ordered these today.  Love the studs and silver on the heel.  Can't wait for them to get here.


----------



## Ilgin

amacasa said:


> Ilgin.... love love these... has been on my wish list forever.. together with the wooden wedge sandals... BUt *im on a MAJOR BAN*!!!
> 
> can't wait for mod pics!


 
Me too my dearest, me too!!! The Celines are my last pair before the ban!


----------



## Mia Bella

green.bee said:


> Mia Bella those are fantastic pumps!
> I love the color, the texture, and toe cleavage



Thank you *green.bee*! I think toe cleavage is so ooh-la-la. 



mrsallan said:


> Nice...



Thank you!


----------



## floridagal23

lizz said:


> First designer shoes ever, and I received one pair yesterday and one today. Prada patent platform pumps in nude/cipria and Gucci antique rose pumps. I think I posted these in the wrong thread initially (Prada and Gucci forums).



I have the pradas in black patent and they're the most comfortable heels I own. Congrats!


----------



## am2022

Flower!!!
Cmon let's be ban island dwellers together!!!
I promised myself no marant and no shoes for the whole November!!!
Ready sister????
To ease the pain I say let's focus on enjoying mod pics of marant and other fab items.  ... Kwim? That should satisfy the visual addiction part! Lol!
Doesnt hurt our pockets!!!



flower71 said:


> OMG, those are hot amacasa! You've been on a roll lately...I am on a huge ban (really this time!) so I'll have to live through you


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Flower!!!
> Cmon let's be ban island dwellers together!!!
> I promised myself no marant and no shoes for the whole November!!!
> Ready sister????
> To ease the pain I say let's focus on enjoying mod pics of marant and other fab items.  ... Kwim? That should satisfy the visual addiction part! Lol!
> Doesnt hurt our pockets!!!


OK, amacasa, this time I have to stick to it!
I am IN 
We'll focus on other mod pics AND we'll take our IM/bal jackets/RO jackets out to play with instead


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Iron Fist:  Demon Donkey Platform Heels Pink -

I just saw this brand on tPF a few weeks ago and love them...










My baby Girl with my new lovely shoes..


----------



## rookie bag

P.Y.T. said:
			
		

> Mod pics..



OMG, those boots are fab.


----------



## NYCBelle

Mia Bella said:


> My Pour La Victoire "Irina II" pumps came in! These are the first pump-style shoes that have ever fit me right, ever. The color is New Grey Snake.




ohhh love those!! Love PLV they're so comfy


----------



## Necromancer

COACH ADDICT said:


> Iron Fist:  Demon Donkey Platform Heels Pink -
> 
> I just saw this brand on tPF a few weeks ago and love them...
> 
> View attachment 1515461
> 
> 
> View attachment 1515462
> 
> 
> View attachment 1515463
> 
> 
> My baby Girl with my new lovely shoes..
> 
> View attachment 1515464


 
What fun shoes. I love the colour and your last pic is cute.


----------



## cakegirl

I have been looking for a black suede bootie. I saw some Prada ones I liked, but didn't want to spend a lot, especially for suede that I would be wearing casually and could damage. I searched and searched and couldn't find what I wanted. I finally found these and they are perfect and very comfortable!
http://www.lordandtaylor.com/eng/Sh...n_Suede_Platform_Booties-lordandtaylor/191685

I've never heard of the brand (or shopped at Lord and Taylor) but the quality seems good for the price. They run slightly big, so if you are between sizes order down.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Necromancer said:


> What fun shoes. I love the colour and your last pic is cute.


 
Thank you they are wonderful and very comfy...  If you go on Amazon.com they have them and it is the coolest line of shoes..


----------



## MissIndependent

My new boots from H&M


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello y'all,
I purchased these barbara bui booties that I really like but need help.  Do you find that the beige velcro closure at the ankle cut me off or adds a nice accent to the booties?  I was condering dyeing the beige parts black, thoughts? TIA

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/barbara bui/


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Jeffrey Cambell*


----------



## P.Y.T.

*ALDO Wedges*


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Aldo suede booties..*









*Mod pics..*


----------



## Necromancer

I love those Aldo wedges.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Thank you! They're are quite comfortable too..


----------



## Mia Bella

shamrock0421 said:


> Just ordered these today.  Love the studs and silver on the heel.  Can't wait for them to get here.
> 
> View attachment 1514992



Have you received these yet?? They're fab and I love their edginess 



MissIndependent said:


> My new boots from H&M



Oooh, so cozy! 



P.Y.T. said:


> *Jeffrey Cambell*



These look great on you! The insteps are insane!


----------



## shamrock0421

I got them today and I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!!!
So much more amazing in person!  The picture on the website does them no justice.  You can definitely see the metallic in them in person.  And the silver detail on the heel puts it right over the edge for me!
And I am not a heel girl - I would love to be, but it usually doesn't work out for me.
I can't walk in high heels - my feet will hurt so much, etc.
I was very worried about these given the size of the heel and could not have been happier when I put them on and they were *RIDICULOUSLY comfortable!*

I had some pictures on my phone that I was going to post but DH is downstairs on the phone with Verizon transferring everything over from my old phone to the new one that arrived today.

Anyway - I'll post pix when I can - in the meantime, I got these from Bluefly and HIGHLY recommend - they're fun and awesome!


Mia Bella said:


> Have you received these yet?? They're fab and I love their edginess


----------



## shamrock0421

These are SO pretty and fun.
Love everything you got and those black/red Aldo wedges are awesome.
(Most awesome are your long gorgeous legs!!!!)
(Yes...I am jealous!) 
Congrats on a great haul!  Enjoy! 


P.Y.T. said:


> *Jeffrey Cambell*


----------



## Mia Bella

shamrock0421 said:


> I got them today and I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!!!
> So much more amazing in person!  The picture on the website does them no justice.  You can definitely see the metallic in them in person.  And the silver detail on the heel puts it right over the edge for me!
> And I am not a heel girl - I would love to be, but it usually doesn't work out for me.
> I can't walk in high heels - my feet will hurt so much, etc.
> I was very worried about these given the size of the heel and could not have been happier when I put them on and they were *RIDICULOUSLY comfortable!*
> 
> I had some pictures on my phone that I was going to post but DH is downstairs on the phone with Verizon transferring everything over from my old phone to the new one that arrived today.
> 
> Anyway - I'll post pix when I can - in the meantime, I got these from Bluefly and HIGHLY recommend - they're fun and awesome!



Pics please!!!  I'm so, so glad they worked out for you!


----------



## MissIndependent

My new leather boots from H&M


----------



## shamrock0421

mia bella said:


> pics please!!!  I'm so, so glad they worked out for you!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

MissIndependent said:


> My new leather boots from H&M



I love these! Are they from a special line?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

P.Y.T. said:


> *Aldo suede booties..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mod pics..*



I like these boots and the red/black wedges on you!


----------



## Mia Bella

shamrock0421 said:


> View attachment 1518750
> 
> 
> View attachment 1518751
> 
> 
> View attachment 1518752
> 
> 
> View attachment 1518753



Those are so cool and they look awesome on you! And I love your entire outfit with the Equipment blouse, FC and the Bal jacket!!!


----------



## MissIndependent

pinkgoldfish said:


> I love these! Are they from a special line?



They are from the normal line Everday I think


----------



## Leighsdesign

Calf hair and leather platform pumps by Burak Uyan from Net-a-Porter.












The shoes are well constructed, pretty comfortable, and thoroughly fabulous. I'm definitely going to keep my eye on this designer!


----------



## shamrock0421

Mia Bella said:


> Those are so cool and they look awesome on you! And I love your entire outfit with the Equipment blouse, FC and the Bal jacket!!!


 :kiss:


----------



## cakegirl

Those are great! I just looked him up and I love all of his designs.



Leighsdesign said:


> Calf hair and leather platform pumps by Burak Uyan from Net-a-Porter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes are well constructed, pretty comfortable, and thoroughly fabulous. I'm definitely going to keep my eye on this designer!


----------



## Stardust25

Leighsdesign said:


> Calf hair and leather platform pumps by Burak Uyan from Net-a-Porter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes are well constructed, pretty comfortable, and thoroughly fabulous. I'm definitely going to keep my eye on this designer!




Gosh these shoes look Fabulous!!!


----------



## Ilgin

Leighsdesign said:


> Calf hair and leather platform pumps by Burak Uyan from Net-a-Porter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes are well constructed, pretty comfortable, and thoroughly fabulous. I'm definitely going to keep my eye on this designer!


 
Congrats!!! I love his shoes!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Manolo Blahnik BB 105 in Burgundy Suede*

















*Manolo Blahnik BB 105 in Blue Suede*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

More pix:












A little collection pic of my BBs 
(Left side - NM Exclusive BB in Blue Satin and Lace Overlay)


----------



## P.Y.T.

Leighsdesign said:


> Calf hair and leather platform pumps by Burak Uyan from Net-a-Porter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes are well constructed, pretty comfortable, and thoroughly fabulous. I'm definitely going to keep my eye on this designer!


  We need mod pics...


----------



## P.Y.T.

CEC.LV4eva said:


> More pix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little collection pic of my BBs
> (Left side - NM Exclusive BB in Blue Satin and Lace Overlay)


 
Such a classic! And I love the vibrant colors too...


----------



## P.Y.T.

Thank you ladies...
*Mia Bella, Shamrock0421, CEC. LV4eva*


----------



## Leighsdesign

P.Y.T. said:


> We need mod pics...



Thanks, *cakegirl, Stardust25, and Ilgin!* I love finding unique and beautiful shoes.

Forgive me, what are mod pics?


----------



## P.Y.T.

Leighsdesign said:


> Thanks, *cakegirl, Stardust25, and Ilgin!* I love finding unique and beautiful shoes.
> 
> Forgive me, what are mod pics?


 
Modeling pictures..


----------



## Stardust25

CEC.LV4eva said:


> More pix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little collection pic of my BBs
> (Left side - NM Exclusive BB in Blue Satin and Lace Overlay)




Those blue suede Manolos


----------



## unoma

P.Y.T. said:


> *Jeffrey Cambell*


 

I NEVER heard of JC untill i saw your shoes and i am madly inlove with them.
Please do you know IF they run TTS or smaller?
My UK size is 8 and my CL TTS is 41.5.
Please what do you suggest?


----------



## P.Y.T.

unoma said:


> I NEVER heard of JC untill i saw your shoes and i am madly inlove with them.
> Please do you know IF they run TTS or smaller?
> My UK size is 8 and my CL TTS is 41.5.
> Please what do you suggest?


 
Yes, they run TTS! But if you want I would maybe go a 1/2 size bigger.


----------



## Leighsdesign

P.Y.T. said:


> Modeling pictures..



Gotcha! I'll have 'em this weekend.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Manolo Blahnik BB 105 in Burgundy Suede*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Manolo Blahnik BB 105 in Blue Suede*


 
That blue is gorgeous! Congrats on your purchases.


----------



## lizz

Black Prada pumps






Prada burnt brown peep-toe pumps


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

glamourgirlnikk said:


> That blue is gorgeous! Congrats on your purchases.



Thanks glam!!!


----------



## Ilgin

Burberry House Check 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Boots


----------



## Bagnista

leelee1098 said:


> jeffrey campbell
> 
> they seriously almost made me cry when i put them on.


 

love!


----------



## GlammaGurl

Prada Patent Ballet Flats. I think the bow is so extra and so adorable!


----------



## Beriloffun

Here are my new vera wang luna flats! SO CUTE! and my little one is showing off his manicured toes as well


----------



## Simpsonyte

Nine West Runway Relief boots


----------



## LAvuittongirl

GlammaGurl said:
			
		

> Prada Patent Ballet Flats. I think the bow is so extra and so adorable!



I LOVE those !  I just tried them on last week n is now on my wishlist... Trying to decide which color to get too!  The bows r way cute!!!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Manolo Blahnik BB 105 in Burgundy Suede
> 
> Manolo Blahnik BB 105 in Blue Suede



That blue suede is gorgeouuussss!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

GlammaGurl said:


> Prada Patent Ballet Flats. I think the bow is so extra and so adorable!


 
absolutely adorable


----------



## dannii787

GlammaGurl said:


> Prada Patent Ballet Flats. I think the bow is so extra and so adorable!



Love those! Too cute!!


----------



## Mia Bella

Pour La Victoire Bardot boot. Love love.


----------



## nygrl

Mia Bella said:


> Pour La Victoire Bardot boot. Love love.



I LOVE these!! Where'd you get them?


----------



## LAvuittongirl

My new Sam Edelmans that I got at the nordstroms sale.  I love em!  Couldn't help but take a picture during class


----------



## Mia Bella

nygrl said:


> I LOVE these!! Where'd you get them?



Thanks! I bought mine on Bluefly: http://www.bluefly.com/Pour-la-Vict...tform-ankle-boots/SEARCH/315370201/detail.fly

They're on sale all over and the sizes and sale prices vary too. Here are a couple other places:

http://www.shopbop.com/bardot-hidde.../v=1/845524441906530.htm?fm=search-shopbysize

http://www.shopstyle.com/browse?fts=pour+la+victoire+bardot+boot

http://www.pourlavictoire.com/shoes/bardot.html

Fit is TTS. I'm a true 8.5 and they fit perfectly.


----------



## ninag7171

Simpsonyte said:


> View attachment 1524110
> 
> View attachment 1524111
> 
> Nine West Runway Relief boots



woah I love these


----------



## ninag7171

shamrock0421 said:


> View attachment 1518750
> 
> 
> View attachment 1518751
> 
> 
> View attachment 1518752
> 
> 
> View attachment 1518753



those are beautiful, what shoes are those?


----------



## shamrock0421

Thank you.  They're so much fun - I really love them!

http://www.bluefly.com/Boutique-9-m...studded-booties/cat20022/310012301/detail.fly




ninag7171 said:


> those are beautiful, what shoes are those?


----------



## Simpsonyte

ninag7171 said:


> woah I love these


Thanks ninag7171!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LAvuittongirl said:


> That blue suede is gorgeouuussss!!!



Thank you so much! 



Mia Bella said:


> Pour La Victoire Bardot boot. Love love.



Fabulous modeling pix!!!



GlammaGurl said:


> Prada Patent Ballet Flats. I think the bow is so extra and so adorable!



Prada's flats are always so comfy! Congrats 



Beriloffun said:


> Here are my new vera wang luna flats! SO CUTE! and my little one is showing off his manicured toes as well



So cute! Congrats!


----------



## Mia Bella

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous modeling pix!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Prada's flats are always so comfy! Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> So cute! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Mia Bella -you look Fab as usual.
Beriloffun - I love those! They look awesome on you.
Shamrock0421 -Hot!!
Simpsonyte -Lovely!
LAvuittongirl -I love Sam Edelman! I might have to pick those up!


----------



## green.bee

Mia Bella said:


> Pour La Victoire Bardot boot. Love love.



fantastic boots!


----------



## green.bee

shamrock0421 said:


> Thank you.  They're so much fun - I really love them!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Boutique-9-m...studded-booties/cat20022/310012301/detail.fly



me likey! so sharp and edgy


----------



## green.bee

I pre-orderered these Isabel Marant Jenny boots:


----------



## LAvuittongirl

My new Brian Atwoods!  I wanna order the taupe colored one too!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Vera Wang Lavender OTK flat boot*


----------



## boxermomof2

My new Jeffrey Campbell boots- Yuma Fab. 
They run small though, sending them back for next size up.


----------



## monokuro

Just picked these up at my nordies on sale for 74.90+tax!
I've been wanting them forever and they went on sale so I had to grab em! Last pair in my size! 





Sam Edelman 'Quinn' Pumps


----------



## c0uture

monokuro said:
			
		

> Just picked these up at my nordies on sale for 74.90+tax!
> I've been wanting them forever and they went on sale so I had to grab em! Last pair in my size!
> 
> Sam Edelman 'Quinn' Pumps



Love these! Sam Edelman shoes are awesome


----------



## c0uture

Took advantage of the Thanksgiving sales.. Just ordered the Alexander Wang Constance booties for $70 from Yoox!


----------



## Ilgin

c0uture said:


> Took advantage of the Thanksgiving sales.. Just ordered the Alexander Wang Constance booties for $70 from Yoox!


 
WOW!!! Great deal!


----------



## c0uture

Ilgin said:
			
		

> WOW!!! Great deal!



Thank you! I know, can't wait until they arrive.. I'm so excited


----------



## .pursefiend.

ASH "Emma" Bootie


----------



## fumi

STELLA MCCARTNEY! 







These are sooo chic!


----------



## green.bee

fumi said:


> STELLA MCCARTNEY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are sooo chic!



simply b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l


----------



## LeeLee1098

Both pairs from Nordies.

Enzo Angiolini "Smiles" in animal print bronze:











Michael by Michael Kors "Rock n Roll" pump in black:











Back view is the best view of these!


----------



## kett

I'm so behind on this thread... let me just say congrats all! Great additions!


----------



## Bruja

LeeLee1098 said:


> Both pairs from Nordies.
> 
> Enzo Angiolini "Smiles" in animal print bronze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael by Michael Kors "Rock n Roll" pump in black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view is the best view of these!


I love both pairs. Congrats!


----------



## Gerry

fumi said:


> STELLA MCCARTNEY!
> Boy, these sure are chic. Most simple and beautiful shoes I have seen in a long time!!! Love to see them on the foot
> What is your special occasion???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are sooo chic!


..


----------



## fumi

^Thanks! They are actually not for a special occasion. I bought them to be my "everyday" shoes since the heel height is so low. They make any outfit instantly chic. 
Here are some photos:


----------



## caitlin1214

Do bunny slippers count? Because I just bought some! Remember Remember Ralphie's pink bunny suit in A Christmas Story? The feet part are now sold as bunny slippers.


----------



## kett

Hahaha too cute! I have a pair of bunny slippers but they are actually Playboy bunny ears. I could resist - don't judge.


----------



## bnjj

I am so disappointed.  I have been wanting a pair of YLS Palais for a while now and I finally got them on Nordstrom.com on Friday and today they sent me an order cancellation.


----------



## green.bee

bnjj said:


> I am so disappointed.  I have been wanting a pair of YLS Palais for a while now and I finally got them on Nordstrom.com on Friday and today they sent me an order cancellation.



Oh, no! It sucks


----------



## green.bee

caitlin1214 said:


> Do bunny slippers count? Because I just bought some! Remember Remember Ralphie's pink bunny suit in A Christmas Story? The feet part are now sold as bunny slippers.




:giggles:

I love bunny slippers!


----------



## coutureddd

b for brian atwood vertigo wedge booties


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^fab!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Loeffler Randall Quinnie in Leopard - and I got them 50% off !


----------



## NicoleV1987

Rachel Zoe


----------



## DeeDee77

NicoleV1987 said:


> Rachel Zoe



Those boots are so sexy! Love the studs on the back.


----------



## kett

^^^ Agree. They are so cute. How is the quality?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

coutureddd said:


> b for brian atwood vertigo wedge booties



HOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTT!!! I LOOOOOOVE them! 



fumi said:


> ^Thanks! They are actually not for a special occasion. I bought them to be my "everyday" shoes since the heel height is so low. They make any outfit instantly chic.
> Here are some photos:



So classy! I love those Stellas! I remember them coming out earlier I was like WOW when I saw the models in them! Congrats! They're STUNNING for work 



NicoleV1987 said:


> Rachel Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous wedges! We need some modeling pix of them please!!!


----------



## poptarts

Fabulous new purchases everyone. Congratulations!


$260 steal at my local NMLC (only pair). I'm thrilled!








Black suede MBP 100mm








Black patent/Beige & Feather Rockstud Slingbacks


----------



## fumi

poptarts said:


> Fabulous new purchases everyone. Congratulations!
> 
> 
> $260 steal at my local NMLC (only pair). I'm thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black suede MBP 100mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black patent/Beige & Feather Rockstud Slingbacks




Love them all! I can't believe you got such a good deal on the chanel flats.


----------



## lovemysavior

Ok, I haven't posted here in a long time so I hope you don't mind me bombarding you with pictures of my recent shoe purchases.  These have all been bought within the past 3 months.

Here are my Tall Boa Hunter's with my baby Sophie


----------



## lovemysavior

Kelsi Dagger pumps that I found at my local Nordstrom Rack for a great price.


----------



## lovemysavior

Guess black suede Abrielle booties (excuse the lamp lighting)


----------



## lovemysavior

Jessica Simpson Beckery in Cranberry


----------



## lovemysavior

Nine West Uptown Girl wedges


----------



## lovemysavior

Dolce Vita military boot (great find at Ross)


----------



## lovemysavior

Nine West Kickstart suede wedge


----------



## lovemysavior

Dollhouse Colada heel


----------



## lovemysavior

Chinese Laundry wedge


----------



## lovemysavior

...and finally Jessica Simpson Magid wedge


----------



## LexLV

YSL Tribtoo 105s in gold on sale @ NM!


----------



## poptarts

fumi said:


> Love them all! I can't believe you got such a good deal on the chanel flats.



Thank you! I got really lucky 


My Gucci sale scores came. Fell in love with both colors and luckily they both went on sale. They are however, really really high (more comfortable than that I thought so that's a plus); therefore I won't get a lot of use out of them. The black one is what got me hooked but IRL the purple/pink looks so much better. 

Huston Mary Janes


----------



## Ilgin

^love them both, *poptarts*! Beautiful!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Congrats on the new shoes ladies!!!


----------



## anniethecat

poptarts said:


> Thank you! I got really lucky
> 
> 
> My Gucci sale scores came. Fell in love with both colors and luckily they both went on sale. They are however, really really high (more comfortable than that I thought so that's a plus); therefore I won't get a lot of use out of them. The black one is what got me hooked but IRL the purple/pink looks so much better.
> 
> Huston Mary Janes


 
 How did you size in these?  I love them, and since I missed out on the CL Lux this might be a good alternative.


----------



## Katiegurl

Taskent by Cheyenne-"Dale" Boot in Whiskey. These boots feel amazing!!


----------



## poptarts

Thank you *llgin* & *anniethecat* 

They're pretty TTS length wise, a tad bigger b/c of open back, but runs a bit narrow for me b/c the suede is a little stiff, which I didn't expect (I'm a B/Medium in terms of width). I recommend trying them on first if you can.


----------



## jalspose

Lovemysavior omg love everything you got! The Guess booties look amazing on you


----------



## SJP2008

P.Y.T. said:
			
		

> Mia Bella -you look Fab as usual.
> Beriloffun - I love those! They look awesome on you.
> Shamrock0421 -Hot!!
> Simpsonyte -Lovely!
> LAvuittongirl -I love Sam Edelman! I might have to pick those up!



P.Y.T I love the pink and black shoes in your profile pic ... What brand are they? So unique!!


----------



## SJP2008

SJP2008 said:
			
		

> P.Y.T I love the pink and black shoes in your profile pic ... What brand are they? So unique!!



Wait just saw the post where you said what they were!!!! They are fab!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

jalspose said:


> Lovemysavior omg love everything you got! The Guess booties look amazing on you


 
Thank you   The booties r beyond comfortable too.


----------



## lizz

Escada beige patent peep-toe pumps


----------



## P.Y.T.

Sjp2008 -thank you!


----------



## BlingADing




----------



## Luv n bags

My new holiday shoes.  Miu Miu pumps!


----------



## calisnoopy

so excited to have found these!!

1) Charlotte Olympia Martha Black Gold striped wedges






2) Burberry Prorsum Khaki Green Suede Canvas Wedge Boots






3) Christian Louboutin Almeria Red Espadrilles Wedges






4) Valentino Nude Espadrilles Wedges


----------



## cakegirl

I bought the Almeria in brown the first season they came out and they are my favorite sandal ever! I have almost worn them out and plan on buying the exact same pair again.
3) Christian Louboutin Almeria Red Espadrilles Wedges

204.12.248.131/pcl/pb/592-1.jpg


----------



## calisnoopy

^^yayy i had wanted them too but never found them in my size (35) at the time...


----------



## Luv n bags

calisnoopy said:


> ^^yayy i had wanted them too but never found them in my size (35) at the time...


 

Glad you got these, these were such a steal!!


----------



## Balygirl22

Love the Valentino Wedges!


----------



## sn00py

Brian Atwood






hehe i got a HUGE discount!!


----------



## niclovesshoes

I got my very first pair of "proper" designer shoes today: Manolo Blahnik Sedarabys in Silver. Went for a classic, as i'm not sure when i will be able to score another pair! Absolutely in love with them


----------



## jen_sparro

Received these Marni Suede Sandals today, I've been looking for these forever  took a risk on the size and I'm so glad they worked out


----------



## Ilgin

^^love the Marnis, *jen*! I have the two tone leather sandals from a few a seasons ago (same heel height and platform) and they are so comfy. Congrats on a great purchase!


----------



## Pishi

Winging it's way to my doorstep is the Sergio Rossi Lola in garnet.  Thanks to *BellaShoes* the enabler, who found these for me.


----------



## lisenoktx

*faints*




LexLV said:


> YSL Tribtoo 105s in gold on sale @ NM!


----------



## calisnoopy

jen_sparro said:


> Received these Marni Suede Sandals today, I've been looking for these forever  took a risk on the size and I'm so glad they worked out



Loves!  They're soo pretty!  Are they comfy too?


----------



## jen_sparro

calisnoopy said:


> Loves!  They're soo pretty!  Are they comfy too?



Thanks *Cory* and *Ilgin*! They are very comfy considering the height, and really stable, I was doing my little happy dance with them on at home and no shaky ankles or wobbly times at all


----------



## poptarts

More Nordie sale goodies. They're super comfortable!


----------



## green.bee

Finally I found my dream boots for a great price and they fit me well


----------



## bnjj

Picked up these today:


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Giuseppe Henry 110 sandals in Rosy with Sworovsky encrusted back. Louboutin Yolanda 120 in chartreuse water snake


----------



## RedVelvetLuv

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Giuseppe Henry 110 sandals in Rosy with Sworovsky encrusted back. Louboutin Yolanda 120 in chartreuse water snake



Amazing, look greattt on you !


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

RedVelvetLuv said:
			
		

> Amazing, look greattt on you !



Thank you! :0)


----------



## Ilgin

poptarts said:


> More Nordie sale goodies. They're super comfortable!
> 
> View attachment 1536890


 
They are both perfect!!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Giuseppe Henry 110 sandals in Rosy with Sworovsky encrusted back. Louboutin Yolanda 120 in chartreuse water snake


love the watersnake Yolandas-gorgeous color and the GZ sandals look great on you.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Ilgin said:
			
		

> They are both perfect!!
> 
> love the watersnake Yolandas-gorgeous color and the GZ sandals look great on you.






			
				RedVelvetLuv said:
			
		

> Amazing, look greattt on you !



Thank you!! The Yolanda was love at first sight! Went in to pick up some shoes i had repaired, walked out with an extra pair :0D


----------



## HRM

Cute shoes everyone! Congrats with fabulous findings! Here you are my newest - Marc Jacobs sandals - bought these today on 70% discount. The greatest thing about them - they are brand new!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

poptarts said:
			
		

> More Nordie sale goodies. They're super comfortable!



I've had my eye on the ones on the right.  Theyre on sale?  Are they the black ones???!  I'm getting excited!  Congrats btw... Love both of them!


----------



## calisnoopy

green.bee said:


> Finally I found my dream boots for a great price and they fit me well



Are these the Hermes boots?  May I ask where you found it for a "great price"?


----------



## Ilgin

calisnoopy said:


> Are these the Hermes boots? May I ask where you found it for a "great price"?


 
They are Ann D. i guess??


----------



## clu13

Claudia Ciuti for vacation and SW for holiday parties


----------



## green.bee

calisnoopy said:


> Are these the Hermes boots?  May I ask where you found it for a "great price"?



as llgin mentioned, they are Ann Demeulemeester's. I found them at The Corner - last pair exactly in my size


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

clu13 said:
			
		

> Claudia Ciuti for vacation and SW for holiday parties



Purple velvet SW!! Swoon!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

CL Peep Sling 150 in nude/white. It's a new high for me :0P


----------



## Stardust25

HRM said:


> Cute shoes everyone! Congrats with fabulous findings! Here you are my newest - Marc Jacobs sandals - bought these today on 70% discount. The greatest thing about them - they are brand new!




Love these, and might I add you have awesome legs!!!!


----------



## poptarts

Thank you *llgin* 

*green.bee* Major congrats on your beautiful Ann D boots! I had my eyes on those when they came out.

*IcookIeatIshop* Gorgeous! They look fabulous on you.




LAvuittongirl said:


> I've had my eye on the ones on the right.  Theyre on sale?  Are they the black ones???!  I'm getting excited!  Congrats btw... Love both of them!



Thank you  Yes they are on sale for a really good price at nordies. I just checked the website, looks like they're all sold out but you can always call your local nordies to see if they still have it; since online and in-store have separate inventories from what I understand. The color code for the one I got is UVA, I think it comes in another color also, navy maybe? They look black indoors, but under the sun, it's a nice metallic deep purple shade. HTH


----------



## HRM

Stardust25 said:


> Love these, and might I add you have awesome legs!!!!



Thank you, sweety, for such a nice compliment!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Thnx *poptarts* .  I jus checked their site and they have my size!!!!  Yayyyy!!!


----------



## babyontheway

Jimmy choo Crown- these shoes are AMAZING!!!!
(run 1/2 size big for me)


----------



## amusedcleo

babyontheway said:


> Jimmy choo Crown- these shoes are AMAZING!!!!
> (run 1/2 size big for me)


 
Baby, love them!  Can't wait to get mine


----------



## LAvuittongirl

babyontheway said:
			
		

> Jimmy choo Crown- these shoes are AMAZING!!!!
> (run 1/2 size big for me)



  I saw them IRL and They really r amazing.  I only wish I had somewhere to wear them to.  Congrats!


----------



## Stephanie***




----------



## leslie_x

new guess ankle booties


----------



## jen_sparro

I caved in, I've wanted these ever since I saw them on Miroslava Duma... damn you NAP sale! 
http://www.fashionfuss.com/wp-conte...Prorsum-Suede-and-Canvas-Platform-Pumps-1.jpg


----------



## am2022

Loving all
The shoe purchases!
Jensparro the marnis look
Delish!
Greenbee those Ann d's look great! I still can't decide what will be my first Ann
D's. 
Can't decide bw the buckled wedges or the
Triple lace sandals!!
But really want the triple lace ankle bootie with talon heel!!!


----------



## am2022

Jen you are in a roll!!!



jen_sparro said:


> I caved in, I've wanted these ever since I saw th
> 
> 
> em on Miroslava Duma... damn you NAP sale!
> http://www.fashionfuss.com/wp-conte...Prorsum-Suede-and-Canvas-Platform-Pumps-1.jpg


----------



## poptarts

LAvuittongirl said:


> Thnx *poptarts* .  I jus checked their site and they have my size!!!!  Yayyyy!!!



Congratulations! Which color did you end up getting?



babyontheway said:


> Jimmy choo Crown- these shoes are AMAZING!!!!
> (run 1/2 size big for me)



These are gorgeous. Perfect for all the holiday parties 



Posted in the Chanel forum but thought I'd share them here too  Lambskin bootie


----------



## jen_sparro

^*Poptarts* those are stunning! Totally perfect for christmas parties 

*Amacasa* I'm seriously going to need to be banned next year haha, but not until I have a pair of Alaia's  Nice to 'see' you again, hope all is well on your end!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Poptarts:  I'm totally getting shoe envy over Ur latest collection of shoes!  These r gorgeous!!!!  I got the UVA


----------



## shibooms

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lvz1yn7UGn1qbqae7o1_500.jpg

My new baby: Grey YSL Tribute from Saks 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...id=13435D50BBB8&Ntt=tribute&N=0&bmUID=jgSANBz


----------



## qiuqiuimg

I've been bad...


----------



## green.bee

jen_sparro said:


> I caved in, I've wanted these ever since I saw them on Miroslava Duma... damn you NAP sale!
> http://www.fashionfuss.com/wp-conte...Prorsum-Suede-and-Canvas-Platform-Pumps-1.jpg



I love these bad boys


----------



## green.bee

amacasa said:


> Loving all
> The shoe purchases!
> Jensparro the marnis look
> Delish!
> Greenbee those Ann d's look great! I still can't decide what will be my first Ann
> D's.
> Can't decide bw the buckled wedges or the
> Triple lace sandals!!
> But really want the triple lace ankle bootie with talon heel!!!


 

thanks Amacasa!

After seeing this picture I would go with buckled wedges:








good luck with search for triple laced boots


----------



## green.bee

qiuqiuimg said:


> I've been bad...



Yes, you have been bad . 
great haul, especially these leopard beauties 
Your cats are so adorable!


----------



## jen_sparro

green.bee said:


> I love these bad boys



Thanks* Greenbee*! They're certainly tough-looking 
*Qiuqiu* your haul is awesome! Enjoy them all


----------



## sleepykitten

super nice finds, love them all



poptarts said:


> Fabulous new purchases everyone. Congratulations!
> 
> 
> $260 steal at my local NMLC (only pair). I'm thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black suede MBP 100mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black patent/Beige & Feather Rockstud Slingbacks


----------



## Luv n bags

qiuqiuimg said:


> I've been bad...



I love these photos - your cats are beautiful! And I love all your shoes!


----------



## am2022

qiuqiuimg said:


> I've been bad...


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Haul from On Peddar preview sale: Alexander Wang, McQueen & YSL. the YSL is 50% off!


----------



## amusedcleo

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Haul from On Peddar preview sale: Alexander Wang, McQueen & YSL. the YSL is 50% off!


 
Love, love, love those YSL!  I hadn't seen that colorway until now.  They look gorgeous on.  Congrats on all of them


----------



## Myblackbag

Bought these boots from Macy's.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Jessica Simpson - Black Patent Pumps (Oscar model)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got these Libby Edelman Studded Pumps


----------



## Archipelago

Vera Wang Olivia boots at 50% off!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

amusedcleo said:


> Love, love, love those YSL! I hadn't seen that colorway until now. They look gorgeous on. Congrats on all of them


 
Thank you! I fell in love with the YSL when they first came in, but since I already have so many pairs of Tribute I decided I'd be good. who knew they'd be 50% off two months later!


----------



## 949

Sam Edelman wilma bootie for $50.  
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sam-edelman-wilma-bootie/3180315?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=4396


----------



## am2022

returned the lovely MC queen punk navy bootie...

so got my dream boot but hoping it will fit.
older 2010 collection Balmain satin lace up boot!  will post pics when it arrives!


----------



## miumiu8586

babyontheway said:


> Jimmy choo Crown- these shoes are AMAZING!!!!
> (run 1/2 size big for me)



Gorgeous. Were the Jimmy Choo Crown pumps on sale anywhere?


----------



## jen_sparro

amacasa said:


> returned the lovely MC queen punk navy bootie...
> 
> so got my dream boot but hoping it will fit.
> older 2010 collection Balmain satin lace up boot!  will post pics when it arrives!



Aw *Ama*, sorry they didn't work for you but congrats on the dream boots!!! 
Can't wait to see pics of them


----------



## sweetbubble

Tory Burch Eddie flats, super comfy


----------



## Mia Bella

amacasa said:


> returned the lovely MC queen punk navy bootie...
> 
> so got my dream boot but hoping it will fit.
> older 2010 collection Balmain satin lace up boot!  will post pics when it arrives!



Can't wait to see your Balmain boots, Ama! 



sweetbubble said:


> Tory Burch Eddie flats, super comfy



So cute!


----------



## am2022

Mia dear.... thought of you when i wore the taupe LD tuttle shaper last week... Love love those boots dearly!!!  You got to show some mod pics again!!!




Mia Bella said:


> Can't wait to see your Balmain boots, Ama!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!


----------



## Mia Bella

Here are my Boutique 9 Linya wedges. I'm really loving the colorblock trend and I adore these! They're a little loose so I have some 8.5s on the way to compare.























amacasa said:


> Mia dear.... thought of you when i wore the taupe LD tuttle shaper last week... Love love those boots dearly!!!  You got to show some mod pics again!!!



Aww! Have you found other types of outfit pairings that work well with the Shapers? I haven't been able to wear mine much lately since it's been raining (my 5050s have been doing double duty) but I can't wait to break them out.


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel stretch Spirit Ballet Flats in Gold Lace with Blk Trim*


----------



## poptarts

jen_sparro said:


> ^*Poptarts* those are stunning! Totally perfect for christmas parties





LAvuittongirl said:


> Poptarts:  I'm totally getting shoe envy over Ur latest collection of shoes!  These r gorgeous!!!!  I got the UVA





sleepykitten said:


> super nice finds, love them all



Thank you ladies so much. No more shoes for a few months! Congratulations on your new Prada *LAvuittongirl* 




Mia Bella said:


> Here are my Boutique 9 Linya wedges. I'm really loving the colorblock trend and I adore these! They're a little loose so I have some 8.5s on the way to compare.



The wedges look fabulous on your super long legs!


----------



## Myrkur

My latest shoe purchase, Acne pistol boots in Blue suede


----------



## missq8

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/177536


----------



## babyontheway

My almost done with sale shoes haul
Prada boot, YSL black patent low heel tribute, YSL blue triubte pump, CL Maggie, CL Sonietta glitter flats


----------



## babyontheway

Oops- forgot to add the boot


----------



## amusedcleo

babyontheway said:


> My almost done with sale shoes haul
> Prada boot, YSL black patent low heel tribute, YSL blue triubte pump, CL Maggie, CL Sonietta glitter flats


 
Ummm excuse me baby...drooling over the blue tribute pump  I think a few a missing from your pictures though


----------



## Tarhls

babyontheway said:
			
		

> My almost done with sale shoes haul
> Prada boot, YSL black patent low heel tribute, YSL blue triubte pump, CL Maggie, CL Sonietta glitter flats



Baby I am loving your haul!  Stunning


----------



## green.bee

my latest sale score


----------



## green.bee

Myrkur said:


> My latest shoe purchase, Acne pistol boots in Blue suede



very nice color


----------



## pointie

I'm thrilled. two pairs of Bottega Veneta patent flats.  slightly pearly bright blue and black.  SHINY!!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

green.bee said:
			
		

> my latest sale score



Nice!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

pointie said:
			
		

> I'm thrilled. two pairs of Bottega Veneta patent flats.  slightly pearly bright blue and black.  SHINY!!



So pretty!


----------



## pquiles

babyontheway said:


> Jimmy choo Crown- these shoes are AMAZING!!!!
> (run 1/2 size big for me)


 
Wore these for my wedding last weekend.  I love them!!


----------



## toobabyish

I didn't purchase it, but my DBF did for Christmas! :santawave:






*Jimmy Choo S/S Cruise 2012 Biel wedges*


----------



## randr21

toobabyish said:


> I didn't purchase it, but my DBF did for Christmas! :santawave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jimmy Choo S/S Cruise 2012 Biel wedges*


 
your bf has excellent taste.  this color is the hottest trend for 2012.  and i personally adore wedges.


----------



## qiuqiuimg

toobabyish said:


> I didn't purchase it, but my DBF did for Christmas! :santawave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jimmy Choo S/S Cruise 2012 Biel wedges*



omg these are too die for!


----------



## deltalady

My newest purchase.  Picked these up at Saks today!  YSL Palais 105 open toe pumps in the color velvet (pewter)


----------



## LAvuittongirl

toobabyish said:
			
		

> I didn't purchase it, but my DBF did for Christmas! :santawave:
> 
> Jimmy Choo S/S Cruise 2012 Biel wedges



These are hotttt!


----------



## sweetbubble

Another pair of flats for me, Jil Sander handcrafted ballet flats:


----------



## rdgldy

so many pretty shoes!!


----------



## purse collector

My new lovelies....
Lanvin flats and CL greissimo pump 140


----------



## Necromancer

^ They're nice. 
So are your flats, *sweetbubble*. I especially like the colour.


----------



## kett

Great additions everyone!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

I found finally these!


----------



## jen_sparro

^*Cris *they are super cool  I love them! Wish I could find myself a pair in the marine/white colourway!


----------



## Ilgin

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I found finally these!


----------



## vodkamartini

pointie said:


> I'm thrilled. two pairs of Bottega Veneta patent flats.  slightly pearly bright blue and black.  SHINY!!




Oh my i love these! So pretty ( i love toe cleavage )


----------



## vodkamartini

purse collector said:


> My new lovelies....
> Lanvin flats and CL greissimo pump 140
> 
> View attachment 1550498



I love your Lanvin flats!


----------



## angelcove

toobabyish said:


> I didn't purchase it, but my DBF did for Christmas! :santawave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jimmy Choo S/S Cruise 2012 Biel wedges*


 
What a fab present!  Luv the color!  Are they comfy?


----------



## rdgldy

*toobabyish*, they are so fabulous!


----------



## dolphinhl

Here's mine! Car Shoes


----------



## randr21

Bv lace shoes


----------



## randr21

Miu miu grey patent mary janes


----------



## toobabyish

angelcove said:


> What a fab present!  Luv the color!  Are they comfy?



Yes, they are quite comfortable!  I lasted 5 hours in them last night for NYE.   In general, I think that Jimmy Choo's are pretty comfortable!


----------



## Mia Bella

randr21 said:


> Miu miu grey patent mary janes



What a pretty shade of grey. So jeal!


----------



## sammie225

river island studded boots


----------



## c0uture

sammie225 said:


> river island studded boots



I like!


----------



## c0uture

Sam Edelman Pierce Boots


----------



## qtcoco

got these in yesterday, still not sure about it.


----------



## ACS

Michael Kors Over the Knee Bromley boots


----------



## sunglow

Elizabeth and James ankle booties


----------



## ellegreene

Jimmy Choo Vibe in a black glitter fabric


----------



## Rema85

sammie225 said:


> river island studded boots


 
Those are fab! You make me want a pair!


----------



## P.Y.T.

ellegreene said:


> Jimmy Choo Vibe in a black glitter fabric


----------



## yellow08

Miu Miu Leopard Bow Heels


----------



## yellow08

Miu Miu Glitter & Calf Hair Pump

Miu Miu Leopard Bow Pump


----------



## clu13

For work . . .


----------



## clu13

And for fun


----------



## Luv n bags

YSL Tributes


----------



## Spendaholic

My New To Me Stuart Weitzmans came today 

Alex Espadrille In Khaki



















I love these shoes they are so comfy, but they make a squeaking noice when i walk.

(Ebay UK purchase but the seller purchased them from Nordstorm Cedar Rapids IA).


----------



## kimkimgo

Bagnista said:


> Hello Lover.............



What brand is this? Niiice!


----------



## kimkimgo

I enjoy this post..i love pretty shoes!


----------



## poptarts

randr21 said:


> Bv lace shoes



These are very ladylike yet very sexy. Love them!





sammie225 said:


> river island studded boots



!! They are amazing! I must have them. May I trouble you for some info (where to buy) please? TIA


----------



## sammie225

poptarts said:


> These are very ladylike yet very sexy. Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !! They are amazing! I must have them. May I trouble you for some info (where to buy) please? TIA



hi dear  well you can buy them trough their website www.riverisland.com


----------



## Serina

My new Timberland Mukluks. Not super-elegant. But I live in Norway so damn I love to slip these on in the morning.


----------



## Spendaholic

I forgot to add these when i got them. I've had them since the start of december and i've been wearing them with everything.

Evans Silver Leather Bow Flats.
(ebay uk purchase)










They are so comfy


----------



## randr21

On sale for 60% off...


----------



## LexLV

some much needed new black/gold revas (wore my old ones practically to the ground! :giggles


----------



## babyontheway

Prada sneakers and chanel thongs


----------



## Ilgin

^ I'm loving the leopard print Prada sneakers! Gorgeous!!


----------



## amusedcleo

babyontheway said:


> Prada sneakers and chanel thongs


 
Love the Prada sneakers...wish I would've found them in my size


----------



## Spendaholic

My New BNIB Evans Coral Suede Small Wedge. (ebay uk purchase).

I've been on a wedge heel shoe shopping spree this last week.
















In the pictures they look orange, but they are a lovely coral.


----------



## poptarts

sammie225 said:
			
		

> hi dear  well you can buy them trough their website www.riverisland.com



Thank you!


----------



## fumi

Miu Miu jeweled heels

These are so cute and sparkle like crazy in the light! 
Plus, they are super comfy too.


----------



## P.Y.T.

LexLV said:


> some much needed new black/gold revas (wore my old ones practically to the ground! :giggles



Love,
I never get tired of those...IMO these are a classic.


----------



## P.Y.T.

clu13 said:


> And for fun



One of my favorite shoes of all time. Oh, and the color is divine...


----------



## Ilgin

Burberry Prorsum parka buckle boots


----------



## clu13

P.Y.T. said:


> One of my favorite shoes of all time. Oh, and the color is divine...



Thank you!


----------



## RTA

Just got these Lanvin Python wedges from Barneys.


----------



## Luv n bags

I added the Christian Louboutin black spiked VP's to my shoe collection. Here it is with the nude version.


----------



## airina666

fumi said:


> Miu Miu jeweled heels
> 
> These are so cute and sparkle like crazy in the light!
> Plus, they are super comfy too.



LOVE THESE! Where did you get them from? Were they on sale? I got the closed toe version, with bow on top, black too


----------



## HeelAddict

tigertrixie said:
			
		

> I added the Christian Louboutin black spiked VP's to my shoe collection. Here it is with the nude version.



They are amazing! Can you please tell me where you found them? I've been after a pair for ages but since they are from a few seasons ago the only ones I can find all seem to be fake! Thanking you in anticipation


----------



## Luv n bags

HeelAddict said:


> They are amazing! Can you please tell me where you found them? I've been after a pair for ages but since they are from a few seasons ago the only ones I can find all seem to be fake! Thanking you in anticipation



These pop up from time to time on ebay or Bonanza.  Have them authenticated over in the CL forum before you buy.


----------



## fumi

airina666 said:


> LOVE THESE! Where did you get them from? Were they on sale? I got the closed toe version, with bow on top, black too



Thank you *airina*! 
I got them for a really good price from ebay.
Aren't miu miu shoes the cutest?


----------



## Nyanko

Alexander McQueen FW2011 boots!


----------



## SisiEko

Prada Slingbacks.

My iPhone is not doing the color any justice. It's greener than it appears and is soooooo comfy


----------



## HeelAddict

Nyanko said:
			
		

> Alexander McQueen FW2011 boots!



J'adore these boots-saw them in Selfridges in London but didn't have my size


----------



## Nyanko

HeelAddict said:


> J'adore these boots-saw them in Selfridges in London but didn't have my size



Haha what a coincidence - I bought them at Selfridges!


----------



## Luv n bags

I just got my new YSL Tribute Sandals.  They are called "Flame", but the color is more coral than red.  These will be great for spring and summer!


----------



## dbeth

tigertrixie said:


> I just got my new YSL Tribute Sandals.  They are called "Flame", but the color is more coral than red.  These will be great for spring and summer!



I LOVE those Tiger!! Gorgeous & they look amazing on you!! I can't stuff my wide feet into Tributes, otherwise I would have a pair.


----------



## Luv n bags

dbeth said:


> I LOVE those Tiger!! Gorgeous & they look amazing on you!!  otherwise I would have a pair.


 
Too funny!


----------



## dbeth

tigertrixie said:
			
		

> Too funny!



Lol, what happened to the rest of my sentence?!


----------



## xgianna6921x

I just purchased these Vera Wang OTK boot what do you think?!? Can't decide if I should keep them or not.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446363718


----------



## HeelAddict

Nyanko said:
			
		

> Haha what a coincidence - I bought them at Selfridges!



Really? Lol definite coincidence hmmm maybe u took the last pair in my size  lol


----------



## Fee4zy

tigertrixie said:


> I added the Christian Louboutin black spiked VP's to my shoe collection. Here it is with the nude version.



Nice!  Would love a pair of these.


----------



## HeelAddict

Introducing my brand new YSL Black Patent Tribtoo's. I haven't taken them off since they arrived today (need to practice walking in them without face planting lol)


----------



## pavilion

I got the YSL OpYum pump and the Tory Burch Kendrick Haircalf Driver thanks to Neiman's additional 25% off sale.


----------



## randr21

xgianna6921x said:


> I just purchased these Vera Wang OTK boot what do you think?!? Can't decide if I should keep them or not.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446363718


 
They look pretty nice in the pic.  post a mod pic when u get them since buying online is always trial and error.



HeelAddict said:


> Introducing my brand new YSL Black Patent Tribtoo's. I haven't taken them off since they arrived today (need to practice walking in them without face planting lol)


 
i ADORE these...ysl and black patent, no brainer!!!!


----------



## iloveshooz

Just purchased first pair of Frye boots- Veronica Slouch in black! Really wanted the Engineer boot in black but they were sold out, still I'm excited to wear these and maybe they are better anyway.


----------



## Ilgin

Nyanko said:


> Alexander McQueen FW2011 boots!


 
They are amazing!


----------



## myahoo

Got my Alexander Wang Dakota shoes today!! They're amazing!


----------



## myahoo

Also Marc Jacobs Boots))))


----------



## myahoo

Nyanko said:


> Alexander McQueen FW2011 boots!



Just WOW!!))


----------



## CrystalCorrinnn

I purchased a pair of Sam Edelmans this week. I got them for $85, they were originally $225. This purchase made me way too happy


----------



## fumi

myahoo said:


> Got my Alexander Wang Dakota shoes today!! They're amazing!



I love these! They are so unique-looking and cute! 




CrystalCorrinnn said:


> I purchased a pair of Sam Edelmans this week. I got them for $85, they were originally $225. This purchase made me way too happy



Wow great price! The studs make these shoes look amazing!


----------



## candiebear

iloveshooz said:


> Just purchased first pair of Frye boots- Veronica Slouch in black! Really wanted the Engineer boot in black but they were sold out, still I'm excited to wear these and maybe they are better anyway.



These are more comfy than the engineer. Congrats! They're wonderful boots


----------



## All About LV

Nyanko said:


> Alexander McQueen FW2011 boots!


wow! totally drooling


----------



## Stardust25

Nyanko said:


> Alexander McQueen FW2011 boots!



These are gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

Asos Aggie boots- going to wear them to death when uni starts! (Edit: picture isn't my own, but exact same ones as mine)


----------



## sammie225

CrystalCorrinnn said:


> I purchased a pair of Sam Edelmans this week. I got them for $85, they were originally $225. This purchase made me way too happy




i almost had them out of my mind,but know i want them again  where did you find them at such an awesome price?


----------



## myahoo

fumi said:
			
		

> I love these! They are so unique-looking and cute!
> 
> Wow great price! The studs make these shoes look amazing!



Yeap))) and SO comfortable! I got them for $130))) last sale alert! (one size left))


----------



## ericanjensen

I can die now!  Got these Alaia heels


----------



## CrystalCorrinnn

sammie225 said:


> i almost had them out of my mind,but know i want them again  where did you find them at such an awesome price?



a small shoe boutique in my area was having a 70% off sale. I was lucky to find them in my size, because they were cleaned out on the 2nd day of the sale!


----------



## Ilgin

jen_sparro said:


> Asos Aggie boots- going to wear them to death when uni starts! (Edit: picture isn't my own, but exact same ones as mine)


 
These are some cool and practical boots!



ericanjensen said:


> I can die now! Got these Alaia heels


 
love the Alaias! Gorgeous!!


----------



## jen_sparro

ericanjensen said:


> I can die now!  Got these Alaia heels



Oh my gosh, where did you find these?! I love them, congrats!! 
Thanks* Ilgin*, I'm pretty hard on my shoes at uni (20mins between campuses ugh) so no point in spending too much


----------



## babyontheway

YSL snakeprint tribtoo in black 80 mm


----------



## fumi

ericanjensen said:


> I can die now!  Got these Alaia heels



These look amazing!


----------



## rubyx

I just got a pair of riding boots. Santana "Renata"

They fit my 13 inch calves pretty well.


----------



## ericanjensen

Ilgin said:


> These are some cool and practical boots!
> 
> 
> 
> love the Alaias! Gorgeous!!


Thank you!



jen_sparro said:


> Oh my gosh, where did you find these?! I love them, congrats!!
> Thanks* Ilgin*, I'm pretty hard on my shoes at uni (20mins between campuses ugh) so no point in spending too much


I found them on ebay. The outnet has one 7.5 left! Thank you!



fumi said:


> These look amazing!


Thanks. I'm so excited to get them!


----------



## sedatedrainbow

wow, that made my heart skip a beat....and I don't even own them! Congrats!



ericanjensen said:


> I can die now! Got these Alaia heels


----------



## lorihmatthews

Just got these Tod's boots from the Saks clearance sale. They're incredibly well made. I'm sure they'll last a long time!


----------



## PretaPorterChic

Received these Sam Edelman's a few weeks ago, late Christmas gift


----------



## PretaPorterChic

Just had these delivered yesterday after finally locating my size


----------



## PretaPorterChic

Oops the purple pair are Enzo's, the black ones are the Sam Edelmans


----------



## P.Y.T.

Love both pair... Especially the purple ones!


----------



## ninja_please

I actually got this pair a month ago, but I haven't gotten a chance to wear them yet!


----------



## juneping

got these alexander wang ankle boots from yoox....they are quite comfy...


----------



## LV4EVA

CrystalCorrinnn said:


> I purchased a pair of Sam Edelmans this week. I got them for $85, they were originally $225. This purchase made me way too happy


 
Hi Crystal,Could you please tell me WHERE is SE's shoe make in?Thanks heaps


----------



## CrystalCorrinnn

LV4EVA said:


> Hi Crystal,Could you please tell me WHERE is SE's shoe make in?Thanks heaps



you mean where you can buy them? zappos.com, Nordstrom.com, Amazon.com has decent prices on them as well!


----------



## c0uture

*DV by Dolce Vita Boston*




*Sam Edelman Vixen* (Sold out everywhere, had to stalk them for a month!)


----------



## c0uture

babyontheway said:


> YSL snakeprint tribtoo in black 80 mm



Nice!


----------



## clu13

LF Ginerva and and YSL Palais suede open toe pumps


----------



## All About LV

c0uture said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/52493579z.jpg/
> 
> *Sam Edelman Vixen* (Sold out everywhere, had to stalk them for a month!)


DEF worth the stalk...LOVE them!!


----------



## babyontheway

CL Bambou in amethyst- the color is so pretty!


----------



## c0uture

All About LV said:


> DEF worth the stalk...LOVE them!!



Thanks!


----------



## c0uture

babyontheway said:


> CL Bambou in amethyst- the color is so pretty!



Pretty!


----------



## P.Y.T.

c0uture said:


> *DV by Dolce Vita Boston*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sam Edelman Vixen* (Sold out everywhere, had to stalk them for a month!)


The second pair are HAWT!!!!!!!


----------



## c0uture

P.Y.T. said:


> The second pair are HAWT!!!!!!!



Thank you


----------



## macristina29

My Mini Winter Sale Haul

Balenciaga Platform Suede Booties
YSL Tribute in Grenade
Jimmy Choo Python Olive Quian Sandals
Lanvin Patent Ballerina Bow Flats 

I'm so banned. &#128513;


----------



## sedatedrainbow

macristina29 said:


> My Mini Winter Sale Haul
> 
> Balenciaga Platform Suede Booties
> YSL Tribute in Grenade
> Jimmy Choo Python Olive Quian Sandals
> Lanvin Patent Ballerina Bow Flats
> 
> I'm so banned. &#55357;&#56833;


 
Love them all! Congrats. Such classics.


----------



## dvfgirl82

Just got my IM dicker boots today!


----------



## macristina29

sedatedrainbow said:


> Love them all! Congrats. Such classics.



thank you!!!


----------



## miss.SHOE

babyontheway said:


> CL Bambou in amethyst- the color is so pretty!


lovely! just got this in suede!


----------



## P.Y.T.

macristina29 said:


> My Mini Winter Sale Haul
> 
> Balenciaga Platform Suede Booties
> YSL Tribute in Grenade
> Jimmy Choo Python Olive Quian Sandals
> Lanvin Patent Ballerina Bow Flats
> 
> I'm so banned. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## MissBehavin

I bought these in the Jimmy Choo sale. I could not resist them, they are darling and so comfy, 
considering the height of the heel. 147mm (5.7")


----------



## Fee4zy

Got these on the mail today.  Bettye Muller.  Not sure if I'm keeping them.  A little big.  What do you guys think?


----------



## ruthie_1

Stuart Weitzman 50 50 in my size!!!!! US 4.5!!!!!! Yay! My hunt for knee high boots are now finally over!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Fee4zy said:


> Got these on the mail today.  Bettye Muller.  Not sure if I'm keeping them.  A little big.  What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 1586407



I like them!


----------



## Fallen_Star

MissBehavin said:


> I bought these in the Jimmy Choo sale. I could not resist them, they are darling and so comfy,
> considering the height of the heel. 147mm (5.7")



wow..i LOVE those. and if you can walk in them..


i bought my first pair of peep toe boots today!


----------



## maggiesze1

Christian Louboutin Black Glitter Gloria pumps

Pink Glitter Ferragamo Varinas


----------



## calisnoopy

*Giuseppe Zanotti Black Flats with Rhinestone Studs*






*Jimmy Choo Walsh Multicolor Glitter Flats*

love love these, soooo comfy and glittery!!!






*Jimmy Choo Weber Grey Rhinestone Crystal Flats*

also super comfy and sparkly!!!






*Giuseppe Zanotti Red Suede Rhinestone Ballet Flats*






*Giuseppe Zanotti Purple Suede Rhinestone Ballet Flats*






*Giuseppe Zanotti Turquoise Blue Suede Rhinestone Ballet Flats*






*Giuseppe Zanotti Colorblock Patent Wedge Sandals*


----------



## LabelLover81

JC Univers clog boot

 $250 at the Rack!!!


----------



## poptarts

Chanel dark silver grey bootie. 






What it looks like with flash on







Sam Edelman Spike bootie. They were a little PITA to put on, but once it's on it's very comfortable.







I missed the amazing Chloe ones a few years back so I was excited to see something similar at Zara. I hope they're just as cute IRL  I'm not too crazy about the heel, probably will ask my cobbler to dye it to black.









Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## fumi

poptarts said:


> I missed the amazing Chloe ones a few years back so I was excited to see something similar at Zara. I hope they're just as cute IRL  I'm not too crazy about the heel, probably will ask my cobbler to dye it to black.
> 
> static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/1/1/p/1108/101/040/1108101040_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1328029145621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Chloe is re-releasing those boots


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Just snagged these puppies from The Outnet with their Weekend Shop-In discount.  And that means I got them for almost nothing at all! First discounted to 70% off, and the extra weekend discount gave me another 40% off that again. YEY!

Alexander Wang Dakota boots in Cement.


----------



## poptarts

fumi said:
			
		

> Chloe is re-releasing those boots



That's great news! Thanks so much fumi


----------



## fumi

Acne Boots

I needed something practical for winter, but still with a little bit of heel. 
The soft baby blue color is what got me 







And on the opposite end of the spectrum:


----------



## runningbird

fumi said:
			
		

> Acne Boots
> 
> I needed something practical for winter, but still with a little bit of heel.
> The soft baby blue color is what got me
> 
> And on the opposite end of the spectrum:



Wow I love the color of your new Pistol boots. Those are fantastic. I have a black pair & would love a new color. I ended up getting yellow suede boots from A.P.C. Outdoors they are brighter than the sun. They're pretty obnoxious.


----------



## JuliJenn

I fell in love with these when I saw them on the Gucci website a few months back, but could not find a pair of the pythons in the US anywhere!...but after months of searching, I found these yesterday on *bay and today, they arrived!


----------



## JuliJenn

Dukeprincess said:


> I like them!



Oh goodness! I think they are lovely and they look fantastic on you!


----------



## JuliJenn

babyontheway said:


> CL Bambou in amethyst- the color is so pretty!



Wow!  That color is stunningly gorgeous!  Beautiful shoes, Congrats!


----------



## fumi

runningbird said:


> Wow I love the color of your new Pistol boots. Those are fantastic. I have a black pair & would love a new color. I ended up getting yellow suede boots from A.P.C. Outdoors they are brighter than the sun. They're pretty obnoxious.
> 
> View attachment 1595308



Thank you runningbird  I like the color of yours too. We could always use more color during the winter


----------



## .jourdyn.

Found these two pair at Target yesterday for 70% off, couldn't pass them up!


----------



## chilecorona

PretaPorterChic said:


> Received these Sam Edelman's a few weeks ago, late Christmas gift
> 
> View attachment 1576693


Love these!!!!


----------



## chilecorona

Fee4zy said:


> Got these on the mail today. Bettye Muller. Not sure if I'm keeping them. A little big. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 1586407


 
I like em


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

JuliJenn said:


> I fell in love with these when I saw them on the Gucci website a few months back, but could not find a pair of the pythons in the US anywhere!...but after months of searching, I found these yesterday on *bay and today, they arrived!



I LOVE these shoes! I saw the purple ones and nearly died! These python ones are even more amazing! Congrats!!!



maggiesze1 said:


> Christian Louboutin Black Glitter Gloria pumps
> 
> Pink Glitter Ferragamo Varinas



Congrats Maggie! The Ferragamos are SPLENDID! The color is just so pretty 



poptarts said:


> Chanel dark silver grey bootie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it looks like with flash on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Edelman Spike bootie. They were a little PITA to put on, but once it's on it's very comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the amazing Chloe ones a few years back so I was excited to see something similar at Zara. I hope they're just as cute IRL  I'm not too crazy about the heel, probably will ask my cobbler to dye it to black.
> 
> static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/1/1/p/1108/101/040/1108101040_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1328029145621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Congrats Poptarts!!! Those Zara shoes are really cute! You make me wanna get a pair too! I agree about getting the wooden sole dyed in black 



fumi said:


> Acne Boots
> 
> I needed something practical for winter, but still with a little bit of heel.
> The soft baby blue color is what got me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the opposite end of the spectrum:



Congrats on those CLs! Love nude glitter 



babyontheway said:


> CL Bambou in amethyst- the color is so pretty!



One of my favorite styles is the Bambou!!! The color is gorgeous and I love anything patent! Congrats


----------



## fumi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats on those CLs! Love nude glitter



Thank you CECLV4!  The picture's kind of small, but it's actually the multiglitter.


----------



## JuliJenn

> CEC.LV4eva said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE these shoes! I saw the purple ones and nearly died! These python ones are even more amazing! Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, CEC.LV4eva!  Have you seen the malachite ones?    There are a pair of purple _python_ Hustons up for auction on eBay right now in a size 7.  They are even more stunning than these!  Thanks again for the post!
Click to expand...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

JuliJenn said:


> Thanks, CEC.LV4eva!  Have you seen the malachite ones?    There are a pair of purple _python_ Hustons up for auction on eBay right now in a size 7.  They are even more stunning than these!  Thanks again for the post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I just took a look
> Unfortunately those are way too big for me
Click to expand...


----------



## JuliJenn

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I LOVE these shoes! I saw the purple ones and nearly died! These python ones are even more amazing! Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Maggie! The Ferragamos are SPLENDID! The color is just so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Poptarts!!! Those Zara shoes are really cute! You make me wanna get a pair too! I agree about getting the wooden sole dyed in black
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on those CLs! Love nude glitter
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite styles is the Bambou!!! The color is gorgeous and I love anything patent! Congrats





CEC.LV4eva said:


> JuliJenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I just took a look
> Unfortunately those are way too big for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will let you know if I see any others.  A smaller pair are bound to turn up sometime!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pishi

I've been wanting these shoes for months, but kept putting it off because I didn't want to pay full price.  Well, today I broke down and bought them.  I'm sure they will last years and I won't be mad at myself for paying full price. =)

Jimmy Choo Lilac, purchased from SFA.


----------



## LV4EVA

CrystalCorrinnn said:


> you mean where you can buy them? zappos.com, Nordstrom.com, Amazon.com has decent prices on them as well!


Thanks C, I love their styles.Are they MAde in China?


----------



## Ilgin

Pishi said:


> I've been wanting these shoes for months, but kept putting it off because I didn't want to pay full price. Well, today I broke down and bought them. I'm sure they will last years and I won't be mad at myself for paying full price. =)
> 
> Jimmy Choo Lilac, purchased from SFA.


 
it's absolutely worth paying the full price. They are perfect!!


----------



## AEGIS

JuliJenn said:


> I fell in love with these when I saw them on the Gucci website a few months back, but could not find a pair of the pythons in the US anywhere!...but after months of searching, I found these yesterday on *bay and today, they arrived!



beautiful! i like them!


----------



## Pishi

Ilgin said:


> it's absolutely worth paying the full price. They are perfect!!



thanks Ilgin!


----------



## babyontheway

I ordered bone YSL tribute on NM.com but actually received vanilla


----------



## JuliJenn

AEGIS said:


> beautiful! i like them!



Thank you, Aegis!  That is so very sweet of you to say!  Hope you have a lovely remainder to your weekend!


----------



## poptarts

fumi said:


> Acne Boots
> 
> I needed something practical for winter, but still with a little bit of heel.
> The soft baby blue color is what got me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the opposite end of the spectrum:



I love those boots fumi! They look so comfy! The CLs are fab too of course.






CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats Poptarts!!! Those Zara shoes are really cute! You make me wanna get a pair too! I agree about getting the wooden sole dyed in black



Thank you  I'm usually not a fan of Zara shoes, esp boots because I find their leather to be quite stiff; but not this, the leather is super soft so they're very comfortable. I'm very pleased 





Pishi said:


> I've been wanting these shoes for months, but kept putting it off because I didn't want to pay full price.  Well, today I broke down and bought them.  I'm sure they will last years and I won't be mad at myself for paying full price. =)
> 
> Jimmy Choo Lilac, purchased from SFA.



Sexy classic. Great buy!





babyontheway said:


> I ordered bone YSL tribute on NM.com but actually received vanilla



They're beautiful babyontheway! May I ask what the difference between Vanilla and Bone is? I have the Vanilla (yay twins ) because I wanted a nude Tribute. TIA


----------



## fumi

poptarts said:


> I love those boots fumi! They look so comfy! The CLs are fab too of course.



Thank you poptarts!


----------



## babyontheway

Hi poptarts!  I think the bone is more of an off white where as vanilla is more of a pink nude.  I was hoping for an off white but am surprisingly happy 



poptarts said:


> I love those boots fumi! They look so comfy! The CLs are fab too of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  I'm usually not a fan of Zara shoes, esp boots because I find their leather to be quite stiff; but not this, the leather is super soft so they're very comfortable. I'm very pleased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy classic. Great buy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're beautiful babyontheway! May I ask what the difference between Vanilla and Bone is? I have the Vanilla (yay twins ) because I wanted a nude Tribute. TIA


----------



## GoGlam

new YSLs for valentine's day from the DBF! 

YSL Tribute Knee-High Boots in Gray





By givemeglam at 2012-02-15

YSL Tribute Sandals in Navy Metallic




By givemeglam at 2012-02-15


----------



## JuliJenn

My dream Gucci Hustons in all their green glory!  I finally found them in my size!


----------



## GrRoxy

I was running around so many shops in London and after in Paris searching comfy shoes for summer. And finally... to be honest Ive never been interested before in Prada, so it's very nice discovery 











And something for my DBF of course


----------



## GingerSnap527

Nine West Nude Pumps 

Purchased at TJ Maxx for 39.99


----------



## Katie2106

these are my most recent shoe purchases:

1. Dolce and Gabbana leopard flats

2. Dior flats in red

3. White Tory Burch flats




Thank you for letting me share))


----------



## nillacobain

Just bought these off ebay - my first 130mm  hoping that I will manage to walk in them! (seller's pic)


----------



## Dode99

Wow all these YSL Tribute Sandals make want to buy another pair . Congrats everyone


----------



## frick&frack

nillacobain said:


> Just bought these off ebay - my first 130mm  hoping that I will manage to walk in them! (seller's pic)



they remind me of prada with the leather piece & stitching along the bottom of the platform.  are they?


----------



## nillacobain

frick&frack said:


> they remind me of prada with the leather piece & stitching along the bottom of the platform. are they?


 
Brand is Giampaolo Viozzi's. The seller says these are samples from new his collection.


----------



## airina666

Jimmy Choos Baxen in gold glitter 

http://forum.purseblog.com/jimmy-choo/my-28th-birthday-present-my-first-jc-733076.html#post21100340


----------



## Sunnyday23

I just bought these jimmy choo Linda's.


----------



## Sunnyday23

babyontheway said:
			
		

> I ordered bone YSL tribute on NM.com but actually received vanilla



I love the vanilla!  I think they are so pretty!


----------



## FifiC

kingficer said:
			
		

> Cool Collection of Dubarry Boots now available in different range and different patterns at reasonable price , I purchased a pair of Dubarry Boots which is more flexible and comfortable from the below online portal of Dubarry Boots....
> 
> http://www.cotswoldcountry.co.uk/store/search/brand/Dubarry/



Love Dubarrys


----------



## Azusa

IM dicker in camel  love!


----------



## foodjunkie8

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/mrkt+caroline+pump?prodId=230444&productRef=SEARCH these in taupe!


----------



## foodjunkie8

dsw.com/shoe/mrkt+caroline+pump?prodId=230444&productRef=SEARCH these in taupe!


----------



## MissBehavin

airina666 said:


> Jimmy Choos Baxen in gold glitter
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/jimmy-choo/my-28th-birthday-present-my-first-jc-733076.html#post21100340



Gorgeous shoes, congrats on your 1st JCs & Happy Birthday


----------



## blu_77

My HG flats


----------



## babyontheway

YSL tribtoo 80 mm
(runs small, size up by .5 for better fit)


----------



## JLJRN

Elvis would be proud.

My new Dolce Vita pop of color flats


----------



## poptarts

babyontheway said:


> Hi poptarts!  I think the bone is more of an off white where as vanilla is more of a pink nude.  I was hoping for an off white but am surprisingly happy



Thank you babyontheway. It's a lovely color


----------



## FifiC

babyontheway said:


> YSL tribtoo 80 mm
> (runs small, size up by .5 for better fit)


Cool


----------



## ayla

Burberry creepers.. finally ! 

They're at Last Call if anyone else is in Toronto and interested..


----------



## MoreBags4Life

Hello ladies, I bought these B Brian Atwood leopard booties from saks for $189.99 they retail for $475 I haven't received them yet in the mail.


----------



## Barbiedollx11

GhstDreamer said:


> Got this yesterday - stuart weitzman thigh high black boots (with a one inch platform!) I totally love them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I did put on a pair of black tights after - just wanted to take the picture without the tights first, though it got pretty warm by the afternoon)


 Love these boots super cutee!


----------



## sneezz

babyontheway said:


> YSL tribtoo 80 mm
> (runs small, size up by .5 for better fit)



Love these!!


----------



## sneezz

Fee4zy said:


> Got these on the mail today.  Bettye Muller.  Not sure if I'm keeping them.  A little big.  What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 1586407



Keep!



ruthie_1 said:


> Stuart Weitzman 50 50 in my size!!!!! US 4.5!!!!!! Yay! My hunt for knee high boots are now finally over!!!



We are boot twins!  You will love them!



Fallen_Star said:


> wow..i LOVE those. and if you can walk in them..
> 
> 
> i bought my first pair of peep toe boots today!
> 
> View attachment 1586919



Cute!



maggiesze1 said:


> Christian Louboutin Black Glitter Gloria pumps
> 
> Pink Glitter Ferragamo Varinas



Love the Ferragamos!



poptarts said:


> Chanel dark silver grey bootie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it looks like with flash on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Those Chanel are hot!


----------



## rocksteadyek

Tory Burch Caroline Ballet Flats


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Manolo Blahnik SS12 BB 105 Flesh Patent Leather*


----------



## Nolia

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Manolo Blahnik SS12 BB 105 Flesh Patent Leather*
> 
> View attachment 1620146
> 
> 
> View attachment 1620147
> 
> 
> View attachment 1620148
> 
> 
> View attachment 1620149
> 
> 
> View attachment 1620150



Cecilia, that is a GREAT shade!!  It's definitely not "nude" but it looks SOOO soft and smooth!!  I love it!!!


----------



## maggiesze1

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Manolo Blahnik SS12 BB 105 Flesh Patent Leather*
> 
> View attachment 1620146
> 
> 
> View attachment 1620147
> 
> 
> View attachment 1620148
> 
> 
> View attachment 1620149
> 
> 
> View attachment 1620150



Oh WOW!! These are soooo pretty!!


----------



## gothic_girl8

I just got a pair of Elly Clay wedges from Solestruck.com on Friday.

I wish I could have worn them this weekend, but my plans didn't allow it. Hopefully this coming weekend.

the sizing is tricky on these guys.

read my review here:
http://www.bigfootstrikesagain.com/2012/02/24/updated-elly-clay-double-take/


----------



## PinkTruffle

Azusa said:


> IM dicker in camel  love!



I love these! So cute.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Nolia said:


> Cecilia, that is a GREAT shade!! It's definitely not "nude" but it looks SOOO soft and smooth!! I love it!!!


 
Thanks Nolia! Yeah, the color is very pretty - thus I fell for them


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

maggiesze1 said:


> Oh WOW!! These are soooo pretty!!


 
THank you Maggie!!!
I love your amethyste suede sweet charity!!!


----------



## fumi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Manolo Blahnik SS12 BB 105 Flesh Patent Leather*
> 
> View attachment 1620146
> 
> 
> View attachment 1620147
> 
> 
> View attachment 1620148
> 
> 
> View attachment 1620149
> 
> 
> View attachment 1620150



I love the slight shimmer on these. What a classy pair of shoes!


----------



## MarshB

Purchase this shoes online.. and I love them!






I had the black one of this. turned out the gray ones are out of stock..


----------



## LexLV

Just ordered these DVF wedges from bloomies, I really like the architectural heel I think it makes them a bit unique!


----------



## MoreBags4Life

This is my newest purchase! These are B Brian Atwood booties


----------



## LexLV

I just scored these off BlueFly for $250 with a first time purchase coupon code!  The last pair of JC espadrilles I ordered were SOO tight on me, but my slide ones fit fine so I got these in a bit of a larger size, hope they fit


----------



## fumi

MoreBags4Life said:


> This is my newest purchase! These are B Brian Atwood booties



These look way cuter than the stock pics! 





LexLV said:


> I just scored these off BlueFly for $250 with a first time purchase coupon code!  The last pair of JC espadrilles I ordered were SOO tight on me, but my slide ones fit fine so I got these in a bit of a larger size, hope they fit



Super cute. I love jimmy choo!


----------



## AlinaRose

I picked these up at Dillard's today. I was going to get a pair of Michael Kors heels, but saw these Gianni Bini's, tried them on, and decided they were even more comfortable!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

fumi said:


> I love the slight shimmer on these. What a classy pair of shoes!



Thank you fumi! I think these will be one of my fav work shoes


----------



## sois-toi-meme

I went a little crazy and purchased 3 pairs of shoes in two days 

First up: Repetto pilxelated ballet flats (ordered them yesterday!):






Second: Alexander Wang Dakota bootie in Black:











Third pair: Beverly Feldman suede booties with leopard wedge (Had to buy them, only 40 dollars from 300!):


----------



## Azusa

PinkTruffle said:


> I love these! So cute.



thanks!


----------



## Misstake7198

YSL Palais 80. The second pic shows the true color of the shoes, the first one was taken with a flash


----------



## shoes4me

^ beautiful!

and you seem to wear a perfectly matching nail polish!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Misstake7198 said:


> YSL Palais 80. The second pic shows the true color of the shoes, the first one was taken with a flash



pretty!


----------



## Misstake7198

Thank you girls! :kiss: Funny thing about that nail polish, I have a pair of rose gold Louboutins, and when I wore them I noticed that my toenails were almost blending with the shoes! :giggles:


----------



## Sunnyday23

Misstake7198 said:
			
		

> YSL Palais 80. The second pic shows the true color of the shoes, the first one was taken with a flash



These are so cute!


----------



## Misstake7198

Sunnyday23 said:


> These are so cute!


Thank you Sunny!


----------



## LexLV

bisque and pivione varinas


----------



## Misstake7198

LexLV said:


> bisque and pivione varinas


these are so cute!


----------



## abagdiva

sois-toi-meme said:


> I went a little crazy and purchased 3 pairs of shoes in two days
> 
> First up: Repetto pilxelated ballet flats (ordered them yesterday!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second: Alexander Wang Dakota bootie in Black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third pair: Beverly Feldman suede booties with leopard wedge (Had to buy them, only 40 dollars from 300!):



Love your wedges where did you buy them?


----------



## LexLV

Misstake7198 said:


> these are so cute!


 
Thanks!


----------



## sneezz

My first pair of Varinas: $200 at Marshalls


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

This is my first purchase of Brian Atwood shoes. They were 70% off ($195) . . are they worth keeping? Hubby insisted that I have a least one pair of black heels. Are these too trendy to last a few years?


----------



## Misstake7198

YSL Tribute sandals! Came from France!


----------



## HauteMama

Puttin On Ayers said:


> This is my first purchase of Brian Atwood shoes. They were 70% off ($195) . . are they worth keeping? Hubby insisted that I have a least one pair of black heels. Are these too trendy to last a few years?


 
I actually really like these - and I am not usually a big fan of platform pumps. I say keep them!


----------



## Kayapo97

Puttin On Ayers said:


> This is my first purchase of Brian Atwood shoes. They were 70% off ($195) . . are they worth keeping? Hubby insisted that I have a least one pair of black heels. Are these too trendy to last a few years?


 
For that price keep them!, nice looking shoes - I don't personally go for such high platforms as they just don't look right on me. Lets see some modelling pics.


----------



## randr21

Puttin On Ayers said:
			
		

> This is my first purchase of Brian Atwood shoes. They were 70% off ($195) . . are they worth keeping? Hubby insisted that I have a least one pair of black heels. Are these too trendy to last a few years?



Id return them, not liking the puffy quilted look with patent


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Kayapo97 said:


> For that price keep them!, nice looking shoes - I don't personally go for such high platforms as they just don't look right on me. Lets see some modelling pics.


 I'm leaning toward keeping them since I am ususally in moderately priced ballet flats. I was told to throw my hubby a bone now and then. Just a few more days inisde on the carpet. They are surprisingly conforatble for their height.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Misstake7198 said:


> YSL Tribute sandals! Came from France!


 Love that color very sexy


----------



## GoGlam

Misstake7198 said:
			
		

> YSL Tribute sandals! Came from France!



Amazing pair! Been eyeing this color myself as well


----------



## Misstake7198

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Love that color very sexy


thank you!


----------



## sois-toi-meme

abagdiva said:


> Love your wedges where did you buy them?



I bought them at Nordstrom's Rack. They were incredibly on sale 

I returned the repetto's because they weren't what I expected


----------



## betty8154

Love it just bought it few days ago from saks ^^


----------



## fumi

betty8154 said:


> View attachment 1638147
> 
> 
> Love it just bought it few days ago from saks ^^



These are cute!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LexLV said:


> bisque and pivione varinas



love those varinas!!! Congrats


----------



## k*d

Drunk shopping is dangerous.  











Photo credit for both images: bergdorfgoodman.com


----------



## fumi

k*d said:


> Drunk shopping is dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit for both images: bergdorfgoodman.com



Hehe well you have good taste even when you're drunk 
I LOVE the shape and pattern of the second one.


----------



## Misstake7198

k*d said:


> Drunk shopping is dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit for both images: bergdorfgoodman.com


Totally! That 's how I once ended up with a pair of Manolos that I didn't really need (I took them to the local Saks two days later for a refund)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

k*d said:


> Drunk shopping is dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit for both images: bergdorfgoodman.com


Love the Christian Louboutins. They are sexy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Manolo Blahnik SS12 BB 105 Flesh Patent Leather*
> 
> View attachment 1620146
> 
> 
> View attachment 1620147
> 
> 
> View attachment 1620148
> 
> 
> View attachment 1620149
> 
> 
> View attachment 1620150


The color of the heels are amazing. They look great on you! Congrats!


----------



## k*d

Thanks fumi & Lavenderduckiez!

Misstake7198 - Glad it's not just me!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lavenderduckiez said:


> The color of the heels are amazing. They look great on you! Congrats!



thank you


----------



## AEGIS

k*d said:


> Drunk shopping is dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit for both images: bergdorfgoodman.com





that first shoe is fire! who is it by?


----------



## JetsetterMIA

Just got these Dolce & Gabbana Hot Pink Lace Bow 
pumps!!!!!


----------



## Misstake7198

JetsetterMIA said:


> Just got these Dolce & Gabbana Hot Pink Lace Bow
> pumps!!!!!


Congrats! modeling pics, please!


----------



## karwood

I just pre-ordered my pair of Nicholas Kirkwood for Peter Pilotto printed satin pump seen at the AW 2012 runway show.


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> that first shoe is fire! who is it by?


 
It is Gucci "Ophelie" from the SS12 collection.


----------



## AEGIS

karwood said:


> It is Gucci "Ophelie" from the SS12 collection.




thanks karwood!


----------



## AEGIS

karwood said:


> I just pre-ordered my pair of Nicholas Kirkwood for Peter Pilotto printed satin pump seen at the AW 2012 runway show.




oh my.....cannot wait to see them when they arrive.


----------



## ninja_please

k*d said:


> Drunk shopping is dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit for both images: bergdorfgoodman.com



Oh my goodness! Please post modeling pics of those amazing Guccis!


----------



## alkayed

I got those from JC Online store .. I loove them


----------



## luciabugia

Puttin On Ayers said:


> This is my first purchase of Brian Atwood shoes. They were 70% off ($195) . . are they worth keeping? Hubby insisted that I have a least one pair of black heels. Are these too trendy to last a few years?


 



HauteMama said:


> I actually really like these - and I am not usually a big fan of platform pumps. I say keep them!


 
I second that!  At that price they are a steal!  They are cute too.  Keep!


----------



## c0uture

k*d said:


> Drunk shopping is dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit for both images: bergdorfgoodman.com



Lmao, I love both!


----------



## k*d

Thanks ninja_please & c0uture!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

alkayed said:


> I got those from JC Online store .. I loove them



They look awesome, congrats


----------



## Misstake7198

CEC.LV4eva said:


> They look awesome, congrats


Once again, Cec, I'm amazed with your collection and your abilities to joggle your job (which is tough) and blogging AND posting here, in TPF...  how do you find time??!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Two new purchases for my spring wardrobe, they are both comfortable, the neutral heel suits my complexion, makes my legs look amazing and are going to be great staples for me this season.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Misstake7198 said:


> Once again, Cec, I'm amazed with your collection and your abilities to joggle your job (which is tough) and blogging AND posting here, in TPF...  how do you find time??!



LOL I learn from *Dessye*, she's like my tPF/shoe/work role model 

I'm sure most of us here on tPF are very good at multi-tasking


----------



## leslie_x

gorgeous new addittions!

here are mine 

Ash





Michael Kors





Guess





Michael Kors


----------



## FFan76

I'm a guy and I bought (pre-ordered) these sneakers from Dolce&Gabbana in Black. What do you think? 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/include/Zoom.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446466649&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492824221&bmUID=jovsr8.#


I wanted these but don't have the $$$, so I got the sneakers in black instead.  Maybe next time. 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306420993&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446466646&R=8051569180506&P_name=Dolce+%26+Gabbana&N=306420993&bmUID=jovtB15


----------



## ipudgybear

leslie_x said:


> gorgeous new addittions!
> 
> here are mine
> 
> Ash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors


I love your new additions especially the Michael Kors wedges!


----------



## PinkTruffle

Valentino Pumps


----------



## Misstake7198

FFan76 said:


> I'm a guy and I bought (pre-ordered) these sneakers from Dolce&Gabbana in Black. What do you think?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/include/Zoom.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446466649&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492824221&bmUID=jovsr8.#
> 
> 
> I wanted these but don't have the $$$, so I got the sneakers in black instead.  Maybe next time.
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306420993&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446466646&R=8051569180506&P_name=Dolce+%26+Gabbana&N=306420993&bmUID=jovtB15


cool


----------



## Misstake7198

PinkTruffle said:


> Valentino Pumps


very pretty!


----------



## PinkTruffle

Misstake7198 said:


> very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## kett

PinkTruffle said:


> Valentino Pumps



So pretty!


----------



## clu13

PinkTruffle said:


> Valentino Pumps



I love Valentino!  Gorgeous!


----------



## clu13

Last pair in my size at Nordstrom - finally snagged a pair!


----------



## FFan76

Misstake7198 said:


> cool



Thanx!  I thought so too!


----------



## PinkTruffle

kett said:


> So pretty!



thank you


----------



## PinkTruffle

clu13 said:


> I love Valentino!  Gorgeous!



Me too!! Thank you


----------



## Misstake7198

clu13 said:


> Last pair in my size at Nordstrom - finally snagged a pair!


congrats!  These are darling, I have them in Fuchsia


----------



## poptarts

Misstake7198 said:


> YSL Tribute sandals! Came from France!



Gorgeous! That red looks perfect on you.



k*d said:


> Drunk shopping is dangerous.



LOL I can relate. I was clicky happy after a few rounds of Margaritas a while ago. May I trouble you to let me know how those Gucci fit please? TIA!



karwood said:


> I just pre-ordered my pair of Nicholas Kirkwood for Peter Pilotto printed satin pump seen at the AW 2012 runway show.



Gorgeous.



clu13 said:


> Last pair in my size at Nordstrom - finally snagged a pair!



They are beautiful clu13! They are by no means the most comfortable but I have a soft spot for Valentino shoes.


----------



## Mrs.Pursenality

plpc said:


> My 1st pair of designer shoes. Louis Vuitton's Coquette ^^


Awesome choice...just gorgeous.


----------



## k*d

poptarts - I'd be happy to!  They are supposed to arrive by May at the latest, so I'll try to post some pics and a review then.


----------



## Katie2106

Hello everyone!) Thank you for letting me share my new YSL tribute sandals))


----------



## Katie2106

clu13 said:


> Last pair in my size at Nordstrom - finally snagged a pair!



These are gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## sammie225

steve madden dynemite for summer


----------



## ipudgybear

clu13 said:


> Last pair in my size at Nordstrom - finally snagged a pair!


Lucky you! I have these on wish list in my notebook! Congrats!!! 


Katie2106 said:


> Hello everyone!) Thank you for letting me share my new YSL tribute sandals))


Gorgeous color!!! They look great on you! 


sammie225 said:


> steve madden dynemite for summer


I love the color on these shoes!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Katie2106 said:


> Hello everyone!) Thank you for letting me share my new YSL tribute sandals))



Love the color! Perfect for summer!



clu13 said:


> Last pair in my size at Nordstrom - finally snagged a pair!



Beautiful!!! 



PinkTruffle said:


> Valentino Pumps



Gorgeous!


----------



## Misstake7198

Just ordered these... 

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/yves-saint-laurent-platform-pump-item-10179143.aspx


----------



## katniss

Aerosoles yellow wedge


----------



## katniss

Diesel blue patent leather pumps


----------



## pseze

Just got my T-strap sandals in nude from Belle by Sigerson Morrison

http://s861.photobucket.com/albums/...ynewBellebySigersonMorrisonT-strapsandals.jpg
http://s861.photobucket.com/albums/...newBellebySigersonMorrisonT-strapsandals2.jpg


----------



## GingerSnap527

Audrey Brooke Caress Wedge Sandal in Nude

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/audrey+brooke+caress+wedge+sandal?prodId=237708&productRef=SEARCH


----------



## nillacobain

sammie225 said:


> steve madden dynemite for summer


 

Love these!


----------



## smileglu

My shoe haul in the last month for spring/summer. I mostly spend my $$ on my bags LOL! The shoes ranged from $30 - $60. I love them all!! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Mesh Black Ankle Flat Booties from Spring 2012*

*

*



*Chanel Spring 2012 Runway Buckle Flat Boots with Side Zipper*
*







*


----------



## Sadie_Seamstrix

I just got these Chloe quarter straps from Barneys.  Having heard they run small I ordered both my regular size in Chloe (7) and one half size up (7.5).  I am in a tailspin over which to keep.  The heel straps are kind of loose and the straps across the top are a bit tight, the result being that my heel seems a bit off the end in both, but especially in the 7s.  On the other hand, the 7.5s seem pretty long up at the toe.  

If you have a minute to check out the pics and give me an opinion I would be very grateful!  The first two are the 7s and the second two are the 7.5s.


----------



## chunkylover53

These little mice in grey arrived yesterday:

http://www.shopbop.com/studded-ball...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=12867


----------



## sbhav

lorihmatthews said:


> These finally arrived in the mail today. I got them from Bluefly and they're Stuart Weitzman, a purple suede with a silver buckle.


those are beautiful!


----------



## Brigitte031

Sadie_Seamstrix said:
			
		

> I just got these Chloe quarter straps from Barneys.  Having heard they run small I ordered both my regular size in Chloe (7) and one half size up (7.5).  I am in a tailspin over which to keep.  The heel straps are kind of loose and the straps across the top are a bit tight, the result being that my heel seems a bit off the end in both, but especially in the 7s.  On the other hand, the 7.5s seem pretty long up at the toe.
> 
> If you have a minute to check out the pics and give me an opinion I would be very grateful!  The first two are the 7s and the second two are the 7.5s.



In the 7's the shoes look a little small, especially in the back. When you walk I think maybe the foot naturally slides forward so it will be nice to have a teeny bit of room in the front. I prefer a little room in the front, though, for heeled sandals. They look like a great everyday sandal!


----------



## Minette

Just back from Paris and bought these from Repetto Store.  Sooo comfy.  I love them!  And the Repetto shop is wonderful. These have a slight wedge and feel like heaven, from the leather to the wedge, all of it!


----------



## Sadie_Seamstrix

Brigitte031 said:


> In the 7's the shoes look a little small, especially in the back. When you walk I think maybe the foot naturally slides forward so it will be nice to have a teeny bit of room in the front. I prefer a little room in the front, though, for heeled sandals. They look like a great everyday sandal!


Thanks for responding to my request for help, Brigitte031!  I am leaning the same way right now (toward the 7s).


----------



## Misstake7198

Sadie_Seamstrix said:


> I just got these Chloe quarter straps from Barneys.  Having heard they run small I ordered both my regular size in Chloe (7) and one half size up (7.5).  I am in a tailspin over which to keep.  The heel straps are kind of loose and the straps across the top are a bit tight, the result being that my heel seems a bit off the end in both, but especially in the 7s.  On the other hand, the 7.5s seem pretty long up at the toe.
> 
> If you have a minute to check out the pics and give me an opinion I would be very grateful!  The first two are the 7s and the second two are the 7.5s.


I think 7.5 look better on your feet. THT!


----------



## Misstake7198

calisnoopy said:


> *Chanel Mesh Black Ankle Flat Booties from Spring 2012*
> 
> *
> View attachment 1655052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Chanel Spring 2012 Runway Buckle Flat Boots with Side Zipper*
> *
> View attachment 1655053
> 
> 
> View attachment 1655054
> 
> 
> View attachment 1655055
> *


great boots!


----------



## Sadie_Seamstrix

Misstake7198 said:


> I think 7.5 look better on your feet. THT!


 
Thanks, Misstake7198!  I greatly appreciate the feedback.  I am really glad I finally thought to take pics.  The 7s feel a little more secure but they do look small.  Definitely weird.  Usually shoes will feel bad before they look bad...
Sarah


----------



## ialexisstewart

gothic_girl8 said:


> I just got a pair of Elly Clay wedges from Solestruck.com on Friday.
> 
> I wish I could have worn them this weekend, but my plans didn't allow it. Hopefully this coming weekend.
> 
> the sizing is tricky on these guys.
> 
> read my review here:
> http://www.bigfootstrikesagain.com/2012/02/24/updated-elly-clay-double-take/


I looooove them!


----------



## flower71

Sadie_Seamstrix said:


> I just got these Chloe quarter straps from Barneys.  Having heard they run small I ordered both my regular size in Chloe (7) and one half size up (7.5).  I am in a tailspin over which to keep.  The heel straps are kind of loose and the straps across the top are a bit tight, the result being that my heel seems a bit off the end in both, but especially in the 7s.  On the other hand, the 7.5s seem pretty long up at the toe.
> 
> If you have a minute to check out the pics and give me an opinion I would be very grateful!  The first two are the 7s and the second two are the 7.5s.


I think the 7.5 are the best on  your feet. They look like the right size. HTH!


----------



## Addicted2Glam

New Miu Miu Cross Strap MultiColor Platform sandals Sz 38


----------



## Misstake7198

Addicted2Glam said:


> New Miu Miu Cross Strap MultiColor Platform sandals Sz 38
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658162


----------



## FFan76

I got these yesterday - Dolce & Gabbana S/S 2011 black canvas slip ons! - 2 Pics, 1 is a little blurry.






 with flash on






These came today, undecided if I'm going to send them back or not - Dsquared2 with leather laces in Dark Grey/Black Suede.


----------



## Misstake7198

YSL Tribtoo 105 in Black Kid with shimmer


----------



## Kayapo97

Misstake7198 said:


> YSL Tribtoo 105 in Black Kid with shimmer


 
Misstake,

Lovely!


----------



## Misstake7198

Kayapo97 said:


> Misstake,
> 
> Lovely!


thank you Kayapo!


----------



## All About LV

Addicted2Glam said:


> New Miu Miu Cross Strap MultiColor Platform sandals Sz 38
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658162


wow LOVE those!


----------



## Addicted2Glam

Misstake7198 said:


>



Thanks!


----------



## Addicted2Glam

All About LV said:


> wow LOVE those!


Thank you All About LV!


----------



## Kayapo97

Just received today!

Casadei Blades in nude patent


----------



## clu13

I actually ordered these boots in December, but was disappointed that they were made in China.  The price tags seemed a bit steep for that, so I returned them.  Bt at an end of season sale, I'm now so in love with these suede B Atwood boots.


----------



## kett

Kayapo97 said:


> Just received today!
> 
> Casadei Blades in nude patent



Looooove the heel on those! They are so great. What is the heel height?


----------



## clu13

Ivory Trunk had a Valentino sample sale, so I figured it was good time to go for Alligator as I have have nothing exotic.


----------



## clu13

And a few more finds (steals):


----------



## Kayapo97

clu13 said:


> I actually ordered these boots in December, but was disappointed that they were made in China. The price tags seemed a bit steep for that, so I returned them. Bt at an end of season sale, I'm now so in love with these suede B Atwood boots.


 
Clue13,

Congrats, lovely boots, enjoy.


----------



## clu13

Kayapo97 said:


> Clue13,
> 
> Congrats, lovely boots, enjoy.



Thank you!


----------



## GrRoxy

My first Lanvin flats!


----------



## Misstake7198

Kayapo97 said:


> Just received today!
> 
> Casadei Blades in nude patent


ooh-la-la!!  these are very sexy! congrats!!


----------



## Misstake7198

GrRoxy said:


> My first Lanvin flats!


yummy!  are they comfy?


----------



## Misstake7198

clu13 said:


> Ivory Trunk had a Valentino sample sale, so I figured it was good time to go for Alligator as I have have nothing exotic.


very pretty, congrats!


----------



## randr21

clu13 said:


> I actually ordered these boots in December, but was disappointed that they were made in China. The price tags seemed a bit steep for that, so I returned them. Bt at an end of season sale, I'm now so in love with these suede B Atwood boots.


 
they look really nice, glad you got them on sale.  i love it when that happens.  pic pls when u have them on for ootd!


----------



## GrRoxy

Misstake7198 said:
			
		

> yummy!  are they comfy?



They re craazy comfy! The leather inside is just so soft... i sized 1/2 up. The SA told me so (she said she has 58 pairs of these coz they re thaat comfy) and Im glad I did, if not the elastic on the heel would hurt I guess


----------



## Misstake7198

GrRoxy said:


> They re craazy comfy! The leather inside is just so soft... i sized 1/2 up. The SA told me so (she said she has 58 pairs of these coz they re thaat comfy) and Im glad I did, if not the elastic on the heel would hurt I guess


58 pairs...???


----------



## clu13

Thank you randr21 and Misstake7198!

Here's today's splurge, just about sold out - these were on the mannequin. I won the Neiman Marcus Manolo Blahnik foursquare contest for the book!  My fingers are crossed that I will win the shoes!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

^Those are gorgeous... I saw them on NAP and  and congrats on winning the Manolo book!!


----------



## clu13

jen_sparro said:


> ^Those are gorgeous... I saw them on NAP and  and congrats on winning the Manolo book!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## fumi

clu13 said:


> Thank you randr21 and Misstake7198!
> 
> Here's today's splurge, just about sold out - these were on the mannequin. I won the Neiman Marcus Manolo Blahnik foursquare contest for the book!  My fingers are crossed that I will win the shoes!!!



Congrats! These shoes are sexy!


----------



## Minette

Botticelli ballet flats from the Botticelli Store in NYC.  Love these!  I'm a huge fan of Chanel ballet flats for comfort, quality and style and these come fairly close for me.  Saw them in the window and had to stop in to try them.  I was immediately hooked.  This style also comes in blue and red caps.


----------



## EsotericOne

giuseppe zanotti in perla


----------



## EsotericOne

pour la victoire cristella 2 in hot pink. this is meant to be a bridesmaid dress, but... i'm not going to be a bridesmaid anytime soon


----------



## EsotericOne

manolo blahnik erratic in this gray flannel-like material...


----------



## EsotericOne

i couldn't find the exact shoe but this is the closest... tory burch kitty wedge. instead of the reptilian scaly leather here, mine is ore of a granulated leather. the description on the sticker on the box reads "kitty wedge-mtllc tumbled leather. also the interior sole of my shoe is not black.. these shoes actually don't even look legit...


----------



## EsotericOne

vera wang glitter peep toe ballerina flat. lucked out and got them half off at nordstrom, while they're still full retail price at neimans!! yiippeeee


----------



## EsotericOne

i think this completes my new recent shoe purchases!!! stuart weitzman elf boots! found these at dsw for an AMAZING deal! i think the original retail was 595 or something in that area, then it went to dsw for i dont know how much but then i got it for an additional 70% off.. and on top of a $50 gift card, paid $106 for them!!! i was so close to being dissuaded since i'm a size 6 and the boots i bought were a 5, but they're actually a perfect fit! i call these situations "fate"!!!


----------



## Misstake7198

clu13 said:


> Thank you randr21 and Misstake7198!
> 
> Here's today's splurge, just about sold out - these were on the mannequin. I won the Neiman Marcus Manolo Blahnik foursquare contest for the book!  My fingers are crossed that I will win the shoes!!!


congrats! these look awesome on you!


----------



## EsotericOne

i couldn't resist going on yoox this morning and buying these two beauties! i think i bought the last cutout sandals on the site!!!! ack!


----------



## Misstake7198

EsotericOne said:


> i couldn't resist going on yoox this morning and buying these two beauties! i think i bought the last cutout sandals on the site!!!! ack!


fierce!


----------



## babyontheway

I can't get enough of YSL!!!


----------



## Misstake7198

babyontheway said:


> I can't get enough of YSL!!!


very pretty!


----------



## fumi

Miu Miu


----------



## Ebonynoir

Misstake7198 said:


> YSL Tribtoo 105 in Black Kid with shimmer



lovely


----------



## Misstake7198

Ebonynoir said:


> lovely


thank you!


----------



## MJDaisy

tory burch peep toe Clines


----------



## Misstake7198

MJDaisy said:


> tory burch peep toe Clines


how cute!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LOVE these.



EsotericOne said:


> manolo blahnik erratic in this gray flannel-like material...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I really like your YSL Tribute sandals.
Last week I was at Neimans shoe shopping for an upcoming event and I tried them on in the patent navy...I loved them but another (well dressed) customer boldly declared them "stripper shoes"......so I went home with the Jimmy Choos....and some YSL wedges.
Now I plan to go back.
Are they comfortable??






babyontheway said:


> I can't get enough of YSL!!!


----------



## am2022

YSL shoes are my favorites too.... 

and yes, tribtoos and tributes do look like sexy hooker shoes... my DH says that all the time... and me don't care.. me still likey... so go get your pair.. you won't regret it!!!



texasgirliegirl said:


> I really like your YSL Tribute sandals.
> Last week I was at Neimans shoe shopping for an upcoming event and I tried them on in the patent navy...I loved them but another (well dressed) customer boldly declared them "stripper shoes"......so I went home with the Jimmy Choos....and some YSL wedges.
> Now I plan to go back.
> Are they comfortable??


----------



## love2shop_26

Posting this here as well.  Just ordered these from the outlet. I'm excited coz I've been looking for this color in my size.

YSL Tribute in navy blue patent


----------



## am2022

oooh.. love this color for a long time now..
please share which outlet store lucky lady!!!




love2shop_26 said:


> Posting this here as well. Just ordered these from the outlet. I'm excited coz I've been looking for this color in my size.
> 
> YSL Tribute in navy blue patent
> 
> View attachment 1670246


----------



## love2shop_26

amacasa said:


> oooh.. love this color for a long time now..
> please share which outlet store lucky lady!!!




Cabazon.  They're having an Easter sale.


----------



## EsotericOne

texasgirliegirl said:


> LOVE these.



so do i! lucked out and got the floor model from a nordies in the oc-- you can tell b/c it had the sticker with just the price on it... but i got it for a steal so i can't complain  i can't wait till the last two pairs of shoes arrive so i can take my own pics of my recent haul!!


----------



## fumi

Brian Atwood Maniac Pumps in *Bubblegum Pink*


----------



## GoGlam

love2shop_26 said:
			
		

> Posting this here as well.  Just ordered these from the outlet. I'm excited coz I've been looking for this color in my size.
> 
> YSL Tribute in navy blue patent



Outlet??? Do you have an SA there?


----------



## smahama

Just bought Marc Jacobs mouse flats! I've wanted a pair for... about 7 or 8 years!


----------



## Minette

fumi said:


> Brian Atwood Maniac Pumps in *Bubblegum Pink*



Wow!  I love these!  I have 2 pairs of Maniacs and thought I was done but these are beautiful.  Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## love2shop_26

GoGlam said:


> Outlet??? Do you have an SA there?



Yes, I do-Valerie.  Very sweet and helpful. This is at the Cabazon outlet.


----------



## Misstake7198

texasgirliegirl said:


> I really like your YSL Tribute sandals.
> Last week I was at Neimans shoe shopping for an upcoming event and I tried them on in the patent navy...I loved them but another (well dressed) customer boldly declared them "stripper shoes"......so I went home with the Jimmy Choos....and some YSL wedges.
> Now I plan to go back.
> Are they comfortable??


they are so comfy! And remember: Don't do what others say, do what feels good! I wouldn't care a tiny little bit about what some stuck-up had to say.


----------



## Misstake7198

love2shop_26 said:


> Cabazon.  They're having an Easter sale.


If you don't' mind me asking, how much were they?


----------



## Misstake7198

fumi said:


> Brian Atwood Maniac Pumps in *Bubblegum Pink*


Lovely!


----------



## love2shop_26

Misstake7198 said:


> If you don't' mind me asking, how much were they?



They were $397.50, half off the retail


----------



## fumi

Minette said:


> Wow!  I love these!  I have 2 pairs of Maniacs and thought I was done but these are beautiful.  Great pics, thanks for sharing.



Thank you Minette! These are only my first pair 




Misstake7198 said:


> Lovely!



Thank you Misstake!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

love2shop_26 said:


> Posting this here as well.  Just ordered these from the outlet. I'm excited coz I've been looking for this color in my size.
> 
> YSL Tribute in navy blue patent
> 
> View attachment 1670246



Pretty!!!!
I think these were the ones I might have tried on, actually....


----------



## mistyknightwin

I know you didn't ask me regarding a SA @ the outlet but Kimberly @ Desert Hills is sooo sweet and helpful! If you supply your # she will text you what they have and go from there...

Ladies shoes are currently 50% off HTH



GoGlam said:


> Outlet??? Do you have an SA there?


----------



## Misstake7198

love2shop_26 said:


> They were $397.50, half off the retail


Oh, lucky lucky you! Congrats!


----------



## Misstake7198

mistyknightwin said:


> I know you didn't ask me regarding a SA @ the outlet but Kimberly @ Desert Hills is sooo sweet and helpful! If you supply your # she will text you what they have and go from there...
> 
> Ladies shoes are currently 50% off HTH


Thank you Misty!


----------



## Nolia

*I realized I forgot to post these here when I purchased them about a month ago!

Christian Louboutin Isolde in Rose Gold Specchio Calf Leather 160mm
*


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I just bought another pair of Salvatore Ferragamo Varinas. They are my favorite flats ever.


----------



## GrRoxy

NikkisABagGirl said:
			
		

> I just bought another pair of Salvatore Ferragamo Varinas. They are my favorite flats ever.



Cute!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

GrRoxy said:


> Cute!



Thanks!


----------



## Misstake7198

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just bought another pair of Salvatore Ferragamo Varinas. They are my favorite flats ever.


adorable! how do they run size wise?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Misstake7198 said:


> adorable! how do they run size wise?



They are TTS. I wear a six and these are a six.


----------



## Misstake7198

NikkisABagGirl said:


> They are TTS. I wear a six and these are a six.


Thanks! I just saw them on Farfetch.com in array of colors, but none in my size...


----------



## NYCBelle

Zara basic sandal


----------



## ericanjensen

Nevermind


----------



## signalpf

Nolia said:


> *I realized I forgot to post these here when I purchased them about a month ago!
> 
> Christian Louboutin Isolde in Rose Gold Specchio Calf Leather 160mm
> *



Impressive !


----------



## psxgurl

Just bought my first Tory Burch shoes and I'm in love!
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tory-bu...kingCode=0A228DA0-4FF3-DF11-9C39-001517B1882B
Wore them right from the box and no breaking in needed whatsoever!  I'm a believer!  Never thought it was worth it to spend that much money on shoes, but after thinking about how much money I wasted on old pairs that would leave me with blisters it's time for me to start checking out the more expensive brands!


----------



## delissha

I got these last 2 weeks.. it's comfy when I've tried it. I'm thinking of buying a new bag too to pair with it.. What do ya think would be nice?


----------



## EsotericOne

delissha said:


> I got these last 2 weeks.. it's comfy when I've tried it. I'm thinking of buying a new bag too to pair with it.. What do ya think would be nice?


i love the nude pair!


----------



## Totz87

i can't stand out on $600 for isabel marant sneaker..so i found this Italian brand Lamarè


----------



## fumi

Totz87 said:


> i can't stand out on $600 for isabel marant sneaker..so i found this Italian brand Lamarè



Wow you can hardly tell the difference


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

fumi said:


> Wow you can hardly tell the difference


 
I agree. They look just as nice.


----------



## Minette

delissha said:
			
		

> I got these last 2 weeks.. it's comfy when I've tried it. I'm thinking of buying a new bag too to pair with it.. What do ya think would be nice?



I have the black ones... Bought them last year and I love them!


----------



## GrRoxy

Totz87 said:
			
		

> i can't stand out on $600 for isabel marant sneaker..so i found this Italian brand Lamarè




Ooh I start to like them more and more  
Ive been wondering how is it possible that soo many ppl have it, even from lycée and now I know


----------



## Misstake7198

Just got this pair of Blochs. I can't believe how comfortable and soft they are! Excellent craftsmanship, too!


----------



## Misstake7198

And last week I was browsing at Bloomingdales and bumped into these AQUA sandals. Not only were they cute, they were on sale 30% off! How could I pass?


----------



## delissha

Misstake7198 said:


> And last week I was browsing at Bloomingdales and bumped into these AQUA sandals. Not only were they cute, they were on sale 30% off! How could I pass?



I love pink!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Misstake7198 said:


> Just got this pair of Blochs. I can't believe how comfortable and soft they are! Excellent craftsmanship, too!



I love these. They are so nice and they will go with so many different outfits. I am gonna check out this brand.


----------



## ews

Misstake7198 said:
			
		

> Just got this pair of Blochs. I can't believe how comfortable and soft they are! Excellent craftsmanship, too!



These are so pretty on you! Love!!


----------



## cocosapphire

Misstake7198 said:


> Just got this pair of Blochs. I can't believe how comfortable and soft they are! Excellent craftsmanship, too!


 
Oooh, those are too cute!  They look very nice on you!


----------



## Misstake7198

Thank you ladies!


----------



## LexLV

Kate Spade Imani Sandals


----------



## Misstake7198

LexLV said:


> Kate Spade Imani Sandals


OMG, they are so pretty!  Jewelry on the feet!


----------



## LexLV

Misstake7198 said:


> OMG, they are so pretty!  Jewelry on the feet!


 
Thanks, they really are beautiful IRL I was so pleasantly surprised!


----------



## clu13

Jimmy Choo India Sandals and Flip Flops


----------



## my4boys

Guess, Michael Kors, Jessica Simpson and Dolce and Gabbana


----------



## Misstake7198

my4boys said:


> Guess, Michael Kors, Jessica Simpson and Dolce and Gabbana


Wow!


----------



## GrRoxy

LexLV said:
			
		

> Kate Spade Imani Sandals



I want them now! Looks great on you!!


----------



## Sadie_Seamstrix

clu13 said:


> Jimmy Choo India Sandals and Flip Flops



I love the Indias!  (I'm not a flip-flop girl, so I can't comment on the others.)


----------



## clu13

Sadie_Seamstrix said:


> I love the Indias!  (I'm not a flip-flop girl, so I can't comment on the others.)



Thank you - I'm a south gal living at the Lake and spending every other free moment in the Caribbean so flip flops are a requirement.


----------



## KathSummers

MJDaisy said:


> tory burch peep toe Clines



your tattoo is adorable!!!!!


----------



## KathSummers

Birthday shoes! 

Gold mocassins from Ambrosio Vienna, the sandals are from Buffalo Vienna


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I love those sandals!


----------



## Misstake7198

KathSummers said:


> Birthday shoes!
> 
> Gold mocassins from Ambrosio Vienna, the sandals are from Buffalo Vienna


so cute!


----------



## fumi

clu13 said:


> Jimmy Choo India Sandals and Flip Flops



I love Jimmy Choos


----------



## MJDaisy

KathSummers said:


> your tattoo is adorable!!!!!



thank you! it's in my mother's handwriting


----------



## KathSummers

MJDaisy said:


> thank you! it's in my mother's handwriting



awww that gives so much more to the meaning, I love the concept!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

My Joy Salvatore Ferragamo bronze






Cheers, MrsRance


----------



## Misstake7198

MrsRance said:


> My Joy Salvatore Ferragamo bronze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, MrsRance


Nice! They even LOOK comfy!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I just got a pair of Tory Burch Thora Sandals in the mail. They have to go back. They are too big. I wear a 6 to 6 1/2. Almost every review I saw on these shoes say they run small. Well, not for me! Oh well! I actually can't even decide if I like them.


----------



## Misstake7198

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just got a pair of Tory Burch Thora Sandals in the mail. They have to go back. They are too big. I wear a 6 to 6 1/2. Almost every review I saw on these shoes say they run small. Well, not for me! Oh well! I actually can't even decide if I like them.


Are these a flip-flop rubber sandals or leather? it's hard to tell from the picture


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Misstake7198 said:


> Are these a flip-flop rubber sandals or leather? it's hard to tell from the picture



They are leather. They aren't rubber, but they are sort of badly done. The only nice thing about them are the straps. The bottoms are cheap looking, so maybe it's a good thing they don't fit.  Maybe I just got a bad pair.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Misstake7198 said:


> Nice! They even LOOK comfy!



Thank you dear...yes it's really comfy


----------



## heathery

Latest bargain finds!





Christian Siriano for Payless harness boot, $7.50.





Lela Rose for Payless colorblock boot, $7.50.





Hot Kiss boot, $10.


----------



## flower71

I am waiting for my new Acne pistol boots in black to come home to me...


----------



## Misstake7198

flower71 said:


> I am waiting for my new Acne pistol boots in black to come home to me...
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/188325/188325_ou_l.jpg
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/188325/188325_in_l.jpg


Love these!


----------



## Misstake7198

NikkisABagGirl said:


> They are leather. They aren't rubber, but they are sort of badly done. The only nice thing about them are the straps. The bottoms are cheap looking, so maybe it's a good thing they don't fit.  Maybe I just got a bad pair.


I agree with you - I like the straps better than the bottoms too (at least from the picture). Return them and find something more heartwarming!


----------



## Matchmaker90210

http://couture.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-skull-ballet-flat-deep-purple-suede

Bought these little beauties yesterday, excited for them to arrive!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Misstake7198 said:


> I agree with you - I like the straps better than the bottoms too (at least from the picture). Return them and find something more heartwarming!



I completely agree. I didn't want to offend anyone that has these shoes, but they look so cheap. I was so underwhelmed when I took them out the box. I am going to Neiman Marcus today to take them back and hopefully find something else.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I did go to Neiman Marcus and return the Tory Burch shoes, but I didn't see anything I really liked so I picked these up instead. Salvatore Ferragamo pumps, my first heels from them. I have their flats and am excited to show you guys. 










This picture shows the color better...next to the black shoe you can see the color better.


----------



## Misstake7198

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I did go to Neiman Marcus and return the Tory Burch shoes, but I didn't see anything I really liked so I picked these up instead. Salvatore Ferragamo pumps, my first heels from them. I have their flats and am excited to show you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture shows the color better...next to the black shoe you can see the color better.


Now, these are totally adorable! Good choice!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Misstake7198 said:


> Now, these are totally adorable! Good choice!



Thanks! I love them.


----------



## Violeta02

They're no Louboutins but they are so wickedly bad. Had to get them.


----------



## clu13

A lower heel, finally:


----------



## fumi

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I did go to Neiman Marcus and return the Tory Burch shoes, but I didn't see anything I really liked so I picked these up instead. Salvatore Ferragamo pumps, my first heels from them. I have their flats and am excited to show you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture shows the color better...next to the black shoe you can see the color better.




I love your shoes! The bows on the Salvatore Ferragamo pumps are adorable  
I like the Louboutin pumps and the Valentino shoes too


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

fumi said:


> I love your shoes! The bows on the Salvatore Ferragamo pumps are adorable
> I like the Louboutin pumps and the Valentino shoes too



Thanks! I am so happy with them! I know I'm in love when I can't bring myself to wear them right away.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

clu13 said:


> A lower heel, finally:



What a nice color! Love!!! They are perfect for Spring.


----------



## LexLV

The cobalt blue suede manolo BB's finally popped up without the pre-order from Saks, SO excited!

Also pre-ordered the nude patent BB's as I had been waiting FOREVER for them to come out -not expected to ship until August though.

Will post photos of the blue suede as soon as I get them - likely not until next week as I had them shipped to NJ to avoid tax!


----------



## am2022

Aha... i see you here lady!! 
got these in nude from NAP last year.. didn't go well with my skin tone so they went back.. love the black though!!  was just checking them 2 weeks ago!!
can't wait for mod pics!!



flower71 said:


> I am waiting for my new Acne pistol boots in black to come home to me...
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/188325/188325_ou_l.jpg
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/188325/188325_in_l.jpg


----------



## starrynite_87

I rarely buy flip flops, but I love the Tkees


----------



## Minette

NikkisABagGirl said:
			
		

> I did go to Neiman Marcus and return the Tory Burch shoes, but I didn't see anything I really liked so I picked these up instead. Salvatore Ferragamo pumps, my first heels from them. I have their flats and am excited to show you guys.
> 
> This picture shows the color better...next to the black shoe you can see the color better.



I love Ferragamo heels, so comfy and pretty!  Enjoy them!!


----------



## Stellina07

Jusr got these and already obsessed with them... So cute and love the bow!


----------



## LexLV

Blue suede BB's arrived but sadly the suede was seriously messed up on the left shoe, like there was something on it and someone already tried to brush it out.  So they are going back -- but a GORGEOUS color nonetheless.

ETA: please excuse my swollen ankle!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

starrynite_87 said:


> I rarely buy flip flops, but I love the Tkees



love tkees!!! THey're so comfy!!! congrats


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LexLV said:


> Blue suede BB's arrived but sadly the suede was seriously messed up on the left shoe, like there was something on it and someone already tried to brush it out.  So they are going back -- but a GORGEOUS color nonetheless.
> 
> ETA: please excuse my swollen ankle!



Aww... well hope you can get an exchange? The blue is my favorite, I have the same pair 

you're ankle is NOT swollen, they look great


----------



## Miss Dobs

My new Fendista pumps  (I hope the pictures show up!)


----------



## shoeaholic09

Miss Dobs said:


> My new Fendista pumps  (I hope the pictures show up!)



OMG! LOVE them! Was thinking of making the YSL triboo's my next purchase but I think these have to come first!!!! How are the comfort wise?


----------



## Divealicious

Miss Dobs said:


> My new Fendista pumps  (I hope the pictures show up!)



Gorgeous! I need to pay more attention to Fendi shoes, these are lovely!


----------



## Miss Dobs

shoeaholic09 said:


> OMG! LOVE them! Was thinking of making the YSL triboo's my next purchase but I think these have to come first!!!! How are the comfort wise?


Well that's where I have a bit of a problem :shame: When I saw them, i just had to have them, but they only had a 41 (and I'm a 41.5)! Width wise they're fine, but the toe box seems a tad small. I've had them on for 2 days but they still hurt (quite a bit :cry.  I'm going to attempt to have them stretched professionally over the weekend and hope for the best.  If that doesn't work....well, its off to ebay they go I guess


----------



## shoeaholic09

Miss Dobs said:


> Well that's where I have a bit of a problem :shame: When I saw them, i just had to have them, but they only had a 41 (and I'm a 41.5)! Width wise they're fine, but the toe box seems a tad small. I've had them on for 2 days but they still hurt (quite a bit :cry.  I'm going to attempt to have them stretched professionally over the weekend and hope for the best.  If that doesn't work....well, its off to ebay they go I guess



 Having the stretched usually does the job for me, hopefully it'll work for you! Those shoes are way to nice to sell on!!!


----------



## Miss Dobs

shoeaholic09 said:


> Having the stretched usually does the job for me, hopefully it'll work for you! Those shoes are way to nice to sell on!!!


Fingers crossed! Thanks! Oh and the Tribtoos are to die for!  I was sat at Saks trying to decide between these and the Fendistas and the Navy textured patent Tribtoos... it took me AGES but I went with these in the end.  Get them BOTH!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Aww, I'm so sorry to hear this...I'm like you a 41.5 and it breaks my heart when they don't have my size  


Miss Dobs said:


> Well that's where I have a bit of a problem :shame: When I saw them, i just had to have them, but they only had a 41 (and I'm a 41.5)! Width wise they're fine, but the toe box seems a tad small. I've had them on for 2 days but they still hurt (quite a bit :cry. I'm going to attempt to have them stretched professionally over the weekend and hope for the best. If that doesn't work....well, its off to ebay they go I guess


----------



## Tasi

This is the first time I ordered from Clarks Shoes.  I wanted comfortable shoes for my upcoming summer trip to the U.S. because I'll be in my 2nd trimester by then!  Hopefully, these wedges (along with my flats) will keep me comfortable and stylish this summer.


----------



## Samia

Picked up these bright Coral Lanvin Espadrille wedges for summer


----------



## Greta_V

laninya79 said:


> I also posted these in what a pair... but they are my favorite!
> 
> Gianmarco Lorenzi "Disco Ball" Shoe



How true are they to size?


----------



## flower71

Samia said:


> Picked up these bright Coral Lanvin Espadrille wedges for summer


i love these! how do they fit?


----------



## Samia

flower71 said:


> i love these! how do they fit?



You mean size? TTS for me


----------



## Straight-Laced

Samia said:


> Picked up these bright Coral Lanvin Espadrille wedges for summer




Love these - the colour is amazing!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I totally scored these authentic Prada ponyhair flats on eBay for only *$10.50!!!*


----------



## Misstake7198

lorihmatthews said:


> I totally scored these authentic Prada ponyhair flats on eBay for only *$10.50!!!*


????


----------



## lorihmatthews

Misstake7198 said:


> ????



I bought them on eBay. They only cost $10.50!


----------



## sois-toi-meme

I saw these at an LF boutique in LA and HAD to have them but they didn't have my size so I took to internet stalking and found them on sale   They're a take on the Chloe sstudded ankle boots that retail for WAY above my price range.


----------



## Misstake7198

lorihmatthews said:


> I bought them on eBay. They only cost $10.50!


yeah, I saw that price and couldn't believe my eyes!  Congrats on such amazing deal!


----------



## Misstake7198

sois-toi-meme said:


> I saw these at an LF boutique in LA and HAD to have them but they didn't have my size so I took to internet stalking and found them on sale   They're a take on the Chloe sstudded ankle boots that retail for WAY above my price range.


these are really cute! What brand are they?


----------



## lizz

LK Bennett Shilo pump in light taupe. For me, they run true to size. The heel height is 90 mm.


----------



## Misstake7198

lizz said:


> LK Bennett Shilo pump in light taupe. For me, they run true to size. The heel height is 90 mm.


Very pretty! They look great on you, congrats!


----------



## sois-toi-meme

Misstake7198 said:


> these are really cute! What brand are they?



They are Jeffrey Campbell!


----------



## Divealicious

I just wanted to share my new Jimmy Choo Witty flats in leopard. It's really really rare for me to like flats... But I think these are cute


----------



## k0be36

my new toms "let love rule"..they are so cute and i love them!!


----------



## Jahpson

My new Fendi rainboots. It was suppose to rain today so i wore them, but it didnt boo

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Jahpson

Stellina07 said:
			
		

> Jusr got these and already obsessed with them... So cute and love the bow!



Omg i wanted these so bad! But they looked awful on me 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Misstake7198

Jahpson said:


> My new Fendi rainboots. It was suppose to rain today so i wore them, but it didnt boo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


So cute!


----------



## cassfuentes

So disappointed! I finally received my new turquoise Hunter boots after a looong wait for shipping and the color is extremely off! I know the color on your computer screen may not represent so on, but they dont have any sort of greenish tint at all. Its a very bright sky blue. Anybody else own the turquoise Hunter boots? I want to believe I was just sent the wrong pair and the beautiful turquoise color I see online exists, but realistically I'm sure its just photographers fooling with their color settings.


----------



## thenyshopaholic

Newest shoe purchase....Chloe-esque boots via London


----------



## chanel*liz

Jahpson said:


> My new Fendi rainboots. It was suppose to rain today so i wore them, but it didnt boo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Love those!!


----------



## Jahpson

Thanks for the compliments guys!

Today I'm wearing a pair of wedges from Aldo. Got them a couple of months ago, they were on sale (I think for like $40)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Here is an instagram photo of my new babies! (Instagram: Diamondsandheels14)

I have been searching for these for about a year, and they were always sold out in my size!!! I took a gamble at farfetch.com... voula!!!!

 Im so happy!


----------



## jmcadon

lorihmatthews said:


> I totally scored these authentic Prada ponyhair flats on eBay for only *$10.50!!!*


 Love these!


----------



## GrRoxy

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Here is an instagram photo of my new babies! (Instagram: Diamondsandheels14)
> 
> I have been searching for these for about a year, and they were always sold out in my size!!! I took a gamble at farfetch.com... voula!!!!
> 
> Im so happy!



These looks super cool!


----------



## jmcadon

Divealicious said:


> I just wanted to share my new Jimmy Choo Witty flats in leopard. It's really really rare for me to like flats... But I think these are cute
> 
> View attachment 1713389


 Oh, I love them!  I have a pair of Witty's in metallic fuschia and love how the sides of the shoes are so low


----------



## Eiimiho

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Here is an instagram photo of my new babies! (Instagram: Diamondsandheels14)
> 
> I have been searching for these for about a year, and they were always sold out in my size!!! I took a gamble at farfetch.com... voula!!!!
> 
> Im so happy!



Killer Femme!


----------



## GoGlam

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Here is an instagram photo of my new babies! (Instagram: Diamondsandheels14)
> 
> I have been searching for these for about a year, and they were always sold out in my size!!! I took a gamble at farfetch.com... voula!!!!
> 
> Im so happy!



Love 'em! Are they zanottis?


----------



## GoGlam

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Here is an instagram photo of my new babies! (Instagram: Diamondsandheels14)
> 
> I have been searching for these for about a year, and they were always sold out in my size!!! I took a gamble at farfetch.com... voula!!!!
> 
> Im so happy!



Oops! Just saw your subject line!!!


----------



## fumi

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Here is an instagram photo of my new babies! (Instagram: Diamondsandheels14)
> 
> I have been searching for these for about a year, and they were always sold out in my size!!! I took a gamble at farfetch.com... voula!!!!
> 
> Im so happy!



Whoa super cool picture! The detailing on these shoes is amazing!


----------



## Misstake7198

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Here is an instagram photo of my new babies! (Instagram: Diamondsandheels14)
> 
> I have been searching for these for about a year, and they were always sold out in my size!!! I took a gamble at farfetch.com... voula!!!!
> 
> Im so happy!


Awesome!  I've been eyeing those myself


----------



## LexLV

new louboutin nude patent pigalle 90mm


----------



## Misstake7198

LexLV said:


> new louboutin nude patent pigalle 90mm


Pretty!  I have these in Peacock


----------



## Dego

These came by the office today!


----------



## 50wishes

Ooh, those are gorgeous and high!


----------



## Dego

50wishes said:


> Ooh, those are gorgeous and high!



Thank you, yes I love the heel height, it's perfect!


----------



## 50wishes

Dego said:


> Thank you, yes I love the heel height, it's perfect!


 

I'm sure you wear it well!


----------



## Dego

50wishes said:


> I'm sure you wear it well!



 Is there a shoe modeling thread around here, or do those pics go in this thread too?


----------



## CC Love P

These are my newest shoes!! Pretty and affordable!!


----------



## MsVtg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

New Addition To My Spring/Summer Footwear


----------



## Misstake7198

CC Love P said:


> These are my newest shoes!! Pretty and affordable!!


very nice summer sandals!


----------



## Renate_




----------



## .pursefiend.

Miss Dobs said:


> My new Fendista pumps  (I hope the pictures show up!)


 

very very cute


----------



## .pursefiend.

Jahpson said:


> My new Fendi rainboots. It was suppose to rain today so i wore them, but it didnt boo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 

omgggg!!!


----------



## laninya79

Greta_V said:


> How true are they to size?



They are pretty tts, if you are between sizes, go up a half size.  I wear 8.5 - 9 and a 9 is perfect.


----------



## shoephoric

cassfuentes said:


> So disappointed! I finally received my new turquoise Hunter boots after a looong wait for shipping and the color is extremely off! I know the color on your computer screen may not represent so on, but they dont have any sort of greenish tint at all. Its a very bright sky blue. Anybody else own the turquoise Hunter boots? I want to believe I was just sent the wrong pair and the beautiful turquoise color I see online exists, but realistically I'm sure its just photographers fooling with their color settings.


To confirm, you are saying that the boots you were expecting had some green to them, but what you actually received were straight up blue?

Wow-- I think we had the exact opposite experience!! About 2 years ago I went searching for these boots, and based on the color seen online, I was expecting something very aqua blue, but the ones I received (from an obscure Canadian retailer) were VERY green/teal. However, they were labelled as turq. I sent them back and then obtained a second pair off of ebay also marked as turq and same thing, they were very greenish. 

I think that Hunter just altered the color depending on the batch. The older ones are probably the greenish ones, and all the new ones I see popping up online (this boot was totally sold out for quite some time) are probably the same color you got.

Mind disclosing where you purchased yours? I am actually still looking for the blue ones, lol.


----------



## missygucci

Here are my new peep toe pumps from Dior!











brief modeling pic...


----------



## Misstake7198

missygucci said:


> Here are my new peep toe pumps from Dior!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brief modeling pic...


They look great on you, congrats!


----------



## Eiimiho

Hello Shoe Lovers!

I just bought these Calvin Klein Collection "Safias" from Bloomies recently but am not really sure if I wanna keep them. I absolutely loovvveee the color!  and they're really comfy. But I'm not sure how you guys feel about the way the platform is constructed and the square toe. Any opinions on whether I should keep these?

Here are store pics. I haven't taken my own yet


----------



## hannahsophia

lizz said:


> LK Bennett Shilo pump in light taupe. For me, they run true to size. The heel height is 90 mm.


 
i love these!!!


----------



## missygucci

Misstake7198 said:


> They look great on you, congrats!



Thank you Misstake7198!


----------



## jess236

LK Bennett zella wedges in black

http://www.johnlewis.com/320086/Product.aspx?source=46387


----------



## brokeshopper

I bought these cute Jeffrey Campbell nude pumps from Nordstrom. They're more "blush" so suit my skin pretty well.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/jeffrey-campbell-lane-pump/3274586?origin=category&resultback=4072



Also, got these espadrilles from Ralph Lauren in clove. They're SOOO comfy, so even though I don't *love* the color I'll be keeping them and wearing them a ton this summer!

http://www.ralphlauren.com/product/...wall&fbc=1&f=Brand/1000022/&parentPage=family


----------



## Brazucaa

Misstake7198 said:


> YSL Tribtoo 105 in Black Kid with shimmer


 
Very beautiful shoes - and legs!


----------



## Misstake7198

Brazucaa said:


> Very beautiful shoes - and legs!


Thank you Brazucaa!


----------



## Brazucaa

clu13 said:


> I actually ordered these boots in December, but was disappointed that they were made in China. The price tags seemed a bit steep for that, so I returned them. Bt at an end of season sale, I'm now so in love with these suede B Atwood boots.


 
I would rather have the zipper inside... but those are some very nice boots! Hope you got them in the end.


----------



## Brazucaa

Misstake7198 said:


> Just got this pair of Blochs. I can't believe how comfortable and soft they are! Excellent craftsmanship, too!


 
look amazing on you, congrats


----------



## Brazucaa

my4boys said:


> Guess, Michael Kors, Jessica Simpson and Dolce and Gabbana


 
the fucsia ones are particularly beautiful - congrats


----------



## Brazucaa

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I did go to Neiman Marcus and return the Tory Burch shoes, but I didn't see anything I really liked so I picked these up instead. Salvatore Ferragamo pumps, my first heels from them. I have their flats and am excited to show you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture shows the color better...next to the black shoe you can see the color better.


  Lovely retro shoes! Are they comfy?


----------



## Brazucaa

Violeta02 said:


> They're no Louboutins but they are so wickedly bad. Had to get them.


 
I think they are fantastic - even if missing the red soles... lol


----------



## Brazucaa

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Aww... well hope you can get an exchange? The blue is my favorite, I have the same pair
> 
> you're ankle is NOT swollen, they look great


 
I agree! Such a beautiful colour - I hope you can get a decent pair, they are worth it


----------



## Brazucaa

Stellina07 said:


> Jusr got these and already obsessed with them... So cute and love the bow!


 
Melissas do a very similar model - very comfy. How comfy are these?


----------



## ladysingingsoul

My new Bottega Veneta babies so comfortable I love them!


----------



## Brazucaa

shoeaholic09 said:


> Having the stretched usually does the job for me, hopefully it'll work for you! Those shoes are way to nice to sell on!!!


 
Have you tried the 'sock in the toebox' trick? It would be a shame if these went into eBay... especially as they are not my size! Lol...


----------



## Brazucaa

laninya79 said:


> I also posted these in what a pair... but they are my favorite!
> 
> Gianmarco Lorenzi "Disco Ball" Shoe


 
AMAZING Shoess! TDF really... Congrats!


----------



## Brazucaa

Samia said:


> Picked up these bright Coral Lanvin Espadrille wedges for summer


 
Lovely... I hope they are as comfy as they look like. Such beautiful wedges deserve to be used frequently.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Brazucaa said:


> Lovely retro shoes! Are they comfy?



Yep, they are. I just love them.


----------



## Brazucaa

Jahpson said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys!
> 
> Today I'm wearing a pair of wedges from Aldo. Got them a couple of months ago, they were on sale (I think for like $40)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Very sexy, as usual with Aldo shoes. Unfortunately, for the last few years, they seem to be harder to wear (stiffer materials, killing after a few hours). How do yours feel like?


----------



## Brazucaa

Dego said:


> These came by the office today!


 
Have you worn them yet??


----------



## Brazucaa

CC Love P said:


> These are my newest shoes!! Pretty and affordable!!


 
Only someone with pretty feet can pull that one off (i.e., wear such sexy shoes). Congrats.


----------



## Brazucaa

missygucci said:


> Here are my new peep toe pumps from Dior!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brief modeling pic...


 
You really should post more modelling pics - they are amazing.


----------



## Brazucaa

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yep, they are. I just love them.


 
Good - I hope you wear them often, they are beautiful


----------



## Brazucaa

Misstake7198 said:


> Thank you Brazucaa!


 
As you say, one should really express oneself... lol. It was a pleasure to see that beautiful pic.


----------



## fumi

missygucci said:


> Here are my new peep toe pumps from Dior!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brief modeling pic...



Dior is so pretty!




ladysingingsoul said:


> View attachment 1722630
> 
> 
> My new Bottega Veneta babies so comfortable I love them!



They look very classic!


----------



## Samia

Brazucaa said:


> Lovely... I hope they are as comfy as they look like. Such beautiful wedges deserve to be used frequently.



Thank you! They are very comfy!


----------



## missygucci

Brazucaa said:


> You really should post more modelling pics - they are amazing.



Will do once I start wearing those pumps more often...gotta work on getting those Tina Turner legs...LOL


----------



## Jahpson

Brazucaa said:


> Very sexy, as usual with Aldo shoes. Unfortunately, for the last few years, they seem to be harder to wear (stiffer materials, killing after a few hours). How do yours feel like?



In those pics was the first time I worn them since I purchased them. Not bad though. Very high. They don't have half sizes at Aldo (that I find) so I always have to order up a size.


----------



## Misstake7198

Brazucaa said:


> look amazing on you, congrats


Thank you!


----------



## clu13

Brazucaa said:


> I would rather have the zipper inside... but those are some very nice boots! Hope you got them in the end.



Love them!  The zipper up the back is insanely flattering.  It's like a take on seamed pantyhose.  I started to actually feel a bit embarrassed by the compliments I received.  They ooze sexy, but in a real classy way.


----------



## arnott

ladysingingsoul said:


> View attachment 1722630
> 
> 
> My new Bottega Veneta babies so comfortable I love them!



I love those!  Didn't know they made shoes!


----------



## arnott

Bought my first pair of Toms!

http://www.toms.ca/womens/classics/university-navy-rope-sole-classics-3591


----------



## Stellina07

Brazucaa said:


> Melissas do a very similar model - very comfy. How comfy are these?




So far so good.  The first day I wore them they pinched a bit but I haven't had any problems since.


----------



## arnott

Just got these boat shoes today!

http://www.aldoshoes.com/ca-eng/women/shoes/flats/88219639-vidalez/6


----------



## flsurfergirl3

bought these today in Fawn Patent (blush nude). could only find them in store. when the color disappeared online i was so upset but i found them at the mall today!!!  they are incredibly comfortable but one wrong move and i'm going down! lol i actually bought them because i have 6 gorgeous Young, Fabulous, & Broke Hamptons maxi dresses that hit the floor and i didn't want to hem them. perfect. summer ready!  the platform is like 2.5 inches and heel is 6, so there isn't much of a slope so comfy!

http://www.stevemadden.com/Item.aspx?id=92393&np=428_819-708_853

dress (i have in many colors...this one my newest):

http://www.shopdivine.com/Young-Fabulous-Broke-Pink-Lemon-Hampton-Long-Dre-p/jm7436pnk.htm


----------



## love2shop_26

Just preordered these from the Cabazon outlet.  They're addtl 20% off for the Memorial Day sale.


----------



## ladysingingsoul

I just bought them today at a BCBG outlet! It's not what I came in to buy but I was so surprised to see a pair of Herve Leger in a BCBG i just grabbed them! They were like 90% the original price. Is that a steal or what?! Now I just have to figure out how to style them! I haven't taken my own photos yet but thats what they are up there! Herve Leger Frida


----------



## starrynite_87

Just ordered these Dolce Vita sandals


----------



## GrRoxy

starrynite_87 said:
			
		

> Just ordered these Dolce Vita sandals


I like how simple but looking good they are


----------



## GingerSnap527

Just got these in the mail from DSW. Bought them to have a good, basic open toe shoe for the office:

Bandolino Jorkins in Black

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/bandolino+jorkins+sandal?prodId=244262&productRef=SEARCH


----------



## ninja_please

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Here is an instagram photo of my new babies! (Instagram: Diamondsandheels14)
> 
> I have been searching for these for about a year, and they were always sold out in my size!!! I took a gamble at farfetch.com... voula!!!!
> 
> Im so happy!



My heart flutters every time I see them! They're just beautiful!


----------



## ColdSteel

MBMJ blue tweedy mouse slippers... I'm banned. But they were on sale for $50 and so so cute. Simples and two MBMJ bags (including a hillier for only $100) in a week. Coldsteel must have a head injury.


----------



## lorihmatthews

It's been a while since I posted and I have a few lovelies to add to my collection that I've gotten this year so far ...

Vera Wang





Marc by Marc Jacobs





Kate Spade





Christian Louboutin





Stuart Weitzman


----------



## lorihmatthews

Just a few more ...

Kenneth Cole






Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## poporon

My new jeweled sandals from mystique.


----------



## fumi

lorihmatthews said:


> It's been a while since I posted and I have a few lovelies to add to my collection that I've gotten this year so far ...
> 
> Vera Wang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman



Cute flats! I like the Louboutins and the Vera Wang shoes look so cool!


----------



## airina666

New addition to my CL collection. Rolling Spikes in patent leather  Wearing them to work today.


----------



## death2thepixies

I bought these United Nudes a few weeks ago and they have arrived! Super comfy despite its looks. I get so many comments about them, haha.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

it'sanaddiction said:


> Just got these today!
> 
> BCBGMAXAZRIA Falla Boot



These look so cute and comfy!


----------



## missygucci

Brazucaa said:


> You really should post more modelling pics - they are amazing.



Here are some recent pics of the Miss Dior Pumps!


----------



## jen_sparro

death2thepixies said:


> I bought these United Nudes a few weeks ago and they have arrived! Super comfy despite its looks. I get so many comments about them, haha.



Awesome UN shoes  But I have to say, I'm in love with your shoes in your avatar, I'm still hunting for those YSL booties  Nice to see another Perthite


----------



## Dego

Brazucaa said:


> Have you worn them yet??



Only around my apartment. Here are some modeling shots!


----------



## Brazucaa

missygucci said:


> Here are some recent pics of the Miss Dior Pumps!


 
Lovely! How's the breaking-in going on?


----------



## Brazucaa

Dego said:


> Only around my apartment. Here are some modeling shots!


 
Very, very nice - they look fantastic, and so do you! I hope you'll wear them outside a.s.a.p. Your blog is also extremely interesting, congratulations.


----------



## death2thepixies

jen_sparro said:


> Awesome UN shoes  But I have to say, I'm in love with your shoes in your avatar, I'm still hunting for those YSL booties  Nice to see another Perthite



Haha those YSL cage boots are my favourites in my shoe collection 

Glad to see someone else from Perth too, Western Australia represent!


----------



## lovemysavior

Dolce Vita Archer sandals


----------



## Brazucaa

..


----------



## Brazucaa

missygucci said:


> Here are some recent pics of the Miss Dior Pumps!


 
Those shoes are so beautiful... and look fantastic on you, I look forward to see more modelling pics of you

B


----------



## IrisCole

Waiting for my new Acne Audrey platforms to arrive!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

IrisCole said:


> Waiting for my new Acne Audrey platforms to arrive!!!




Yay - so pretty in that combo!!!  I have the Alice pump style in turquoise and I LOVE them, though I haven't got around to wearing them yet.


----------



## IrisCole

Straight-Laced said:


> Yay - so pretty in that combo!!!  I have the Alice pump style in turquoise and I LOVE them, though I haven't got around to wearing them yet.



I love that style/color combo too!! This is my first pair of Acne shoes though, and I have wide feet, so I figured this time it was best to stick with the open-toed pair


----------



## Renate_




----------



## Misstake7198

Renate_ said:


>


Love the loafers, great color!


----------



## robotindisguise

From Wittner


----------



## HelenaOfficial

robotindisguise said:
			
		

> From Wittner



So pretty 

Cheers, MrsRance


----------



## Nolia

*Christian Louboutin Very Galaxy 120 Fuxia Miroire*


----------



## Divealicious

Nolia said:
			
		

> Christian Louboutin Very Galaxy 120 Fuxia Miroire



Will look so fab with your HL dress


----------



## V0N1B2

Nothing spectacular, but these are my newest acquisition:
Manolo Blahnik Blixa


----------



## V0N1B2

Also, just picked these up. Corral Wing Cross Boots.
Now I just need to find me some hot young cowboy.  Yee-ha!


----------



## Nolia

Divealicious said:


> Will look so fab with your HL dress



Thank you!  I'm actually thinking of pairing it with something bright yellow! =)


----------



## Misstake7198

V0N1B2 said:


> Also, just picked these up. Corral Wing Cross Boots.
> Now I just need to find me some hot young cowboy.  Yee-ha!


I love both - the classic Manolo pair and the cowboy boots (I love cowboy boots!), they are gorgeous!


----------



## kristendalton07

Recently I have bought this shoe  s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/SteveMadden/VIRRTUE_BRIGHT-MULTI


----------



## floridagal23

Jimmy Choo Bergen nude wedges in the Saks sale and Jimmy Choo india gold sandals from Blue Fly.


----------



## clu13

Bottega Veneta, YSL and Reed Krakoff:


----------



## clu13

DVF - found these on an great sale in PA (plus no sales tax!)


----------



## clu13

And the most important shoes in my closet - running shoes!  I'm jumping on the bigger toe box/minimalist running bandwagon so I'm hoping that Altra lives up the hype.


----------



## TheImportersWife

B Brian Atwood






Stuart Weitzman


----------



## 50wishes

Gorgous!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

clu13 said:
			
		

> DVF - found these on an great sale in PA (plus no sales tax!)



Love love LOVE those DVFs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fumi

clu13 said:


> Bottega Veneta, YSL and Reed Krakoff:



Great choices! 



clu13 said:


> DVF - found these on an great sale in PA (plus no sales tax!)



The bow looks cute!


----------



## fumi

robotindisguise said:


> From Wittner



These shoes are cute! I love leopard print


----------



## Sincerelycass11

They Arrived TODAY!!!!!!!!! 

FIRST REVEAL: New Jimmy Choos!!!


----------



## clu13

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Love love LOVE those DVFs!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## clu13

fumi said:


> Great choices!
> 
> 
> 
> The bow looks cute!



Thank you!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

My new Jimmy Choo feather Icons!!!!!! 

 I thank TPF members for helping me get them in my size, although they were sold out online!! (Bloomingdales SF)


----------



## TheImportersWife

Gucci


----------



## GrRoxy

TheImportersWife said:
			
		

> Gucci



Gorgeous!


----------



## green.bee

Matt Bernson ballet flats in leopard suede:


----------



## DariaD

Sam Edelman's Beatrix flats


----------



## Sincerelycass11

DariaD said:


> Sam Edelman's Beatrix flats



GASP!!!!!!!! THESE ARE STUNNING!!!!!  I LOVE THEM!!!!

Also in my experience SE spikes are sturdier than Louboutins. These are DTF and I can't wait to see an OOTD pic!!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Ive been lusting over these for AGES and praying they would go on sale, but they were threatening to sell out of my size first :cry:

I'm so happy to have finally gotten my hands on them!!!!! (or feet in them) I just hope they go on sale soon so I can get a price adjustment!!!


----------



## Fee4zy

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Ive been lusting over these for AGES and praying they would go on sale, but they were threatening to sell out of my size first :cry:
> 
> I'm so happy to have finally gotten my hands on them!!!!! (or feet in them) I just hope they go on sale soon so I can get a price adjustment!!!



Amazing!


----------



## clu13

SincerelyCass - your shoes are amazing!


----------



## clu13

Stuart Weitzman and Miu Miu:


----------



## LeeLee1098

Jimmy Choo Pekabo cork wedges - 40% off at Nordies


----------



## Misstake7198

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Ive been lusting over these for AGES and praying they would go on sale, but they were threatening to sell out of my size first :cry:
> 
> I'm so happy to have finally gotten my hands on them!!!!! (or feet in them) I just hope they go on sale soon so I can get a price adjustment!!!


Your shoes are truly amazing!  Where will you wear them?


----------



## Misstake7198

LeeLee1098 said:


> Jimmy Choo Pekabo cork wedges - 40% off at Nordies


very cute, congrats!


----------



## Misstake7198

clu13 said:


> Stuart Weitzman and Miu Miu:


beautiful, congrats!


----------



## ColdSteel

Love the heel on those miu mius!

Got some Pradas I'd been lusting after. I'm a sucker for bows! And they were on sale! Got them on the first day of the NM shoe sale... I always happen to walk on through for "just a peek" when these things happen.


----------



## MissBalLouis

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Ive been lusting over these for AGES and praying they would go on sale, but they were threatening to sell out of my size first :cry:
> 
> I'm so happy to have finally gotten my hands on them!!!!! (or feet in them) I just hope they go on sale soon so I can get a price adjustment!!!



Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## Brazucaa

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Ive been lusting over these for AGES and praying they would go on sale, but they were threatening to sell out of my size first :cry:
> 
> I'm so happy to have finally gotten my hands on them!!!!! (or feet in them) I just hope they go on sale soon so I can get a price adjustment!!!


 
They look fabulous... Please do not forget to publish modelling photos of them, OK?

B


----------



## Divealicious

Bought two pairs from the Aldo Rise collection:

X Preen




X J.W. Anderson




Quite impressed with the quality


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Brazucaa said:


> They look fabulous... Please do not forget to publish modelling photos of them, OK?
> 
> B



Thanks B!!!
LOL I sure will, I just need to stretch them out enough to fit into them!! Youch!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

MissBalLouis said:


> Wow, gorgeous!



Thank you dalrin!!!!!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Misstake7198 said:


> Your shoes are truly amazing!  Where will you wear them?



Hi dalring!!!!!! Thank you so much!!!!!! I was thinking with a plain yellow or plain orange dress? A LBD or LWD would always work, but I think color would be fun 

How would you recommend styling it?


----------



## Brazucaa

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Hi dalring!!!!!! Thank you so much!!!!!! I was thinking with a plain yellow or plain orange dress? A LBD or LWD would always work, but I think color would be fun
> 
> How would you recommend styling it?


 
I totally agree with you, S. Such elaborate, beautiful shoes will definetly look better with a simple, one colour, dress. The dress colour will also depend on your skin tone. If you tan easily, a white dress, as you said looks good. I am not so sure about a black one though, unless you have fair/blond hair.

B


----------



## DariaD

Sincerelycass11 said:


> GASP!!!!!!!! THESE ARE STUNNING!!!!!  I LOVE THEM!!!!
> 
> Also in my experience SE spikes are sturdier than Louboutins. These are DTF and I can't wait to see an OOTD pic!!!



Awwh, thanks for the great news about the spikes! I was a bit worried they will fall off with time


----------



## Sincerelycass11

DariaD said:


> Awwh, thanks for the great news about the spikes! I was a bit worried they will fall off with time



as long as you're not kicking other ladies to get to the barney's sale racks they should last quite a while!! (hehe!!! )


----------



## green.bee

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Ive been lusting over these for AGES and praying they would go on sale, but they were threatening to sell out of my size first :cry:
> 
> I'm so happy to have finally gotten my hands on them!!!!! (or feet in them) I just hope they go on sale soon so I can get a price adjustment!!!



OMG! those are fantastic


----------



## christymarie340

Got these beauties at the Barneys sale


----------



## christymarie340

christymarie340 said:
			
		

> Got these beauties at the Barneys sale



Ack-anyone know how to flip the pic?! Geez, sorry!


----------



## ghurty

Just got myself a pair of: CL piou piou 85mm
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/piou-piou-85mm.html


----------



## Misstake7198

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Hi dalring!!!!!! Thank you so much!!!!!! I was thinking with a plain yellow or plain orange dress? A LBD or LWD would always work, but I think color would be fun
> 
> How would you recommend styling it?


Yellow - absolutely, I think it would be the perfect choice to showcase the shoes. LBD - mmm, not so sure. LWD - better; second choice after yellow.  BTW, I watched your inspiring youtube videos all day long, you're a pretty and confident lady with a great personality. Bravo for doing this!  so cool


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Misstake7198 said:


> Yellow - absolutely, I think it would be the perfect choice to showcase the shoes. LBD - mmm, not so sure. LWD - better; second choice after yellow.  BTW, I watched your inspiring youtube videos all day long, you're a pretty and confident lady with a great personality. Bravo for doing this!  so cool



My goodness, thank you so much!!! This comment honestly made my day   I'll play around with some fun block colors, but thank you so much for all the sweet words, compliments, and support!!  Im so happy you enjoyed the videos!!  Hugs back!


----------



## jeNYC

Hey Ladies, I need your honest opinions.  I got these 30% off from Saks.  I never thought I would like pointy toe shoes again but when I put these on, they looked so good so I had to buy them!  I just don't want to look silly because I don't own any pointy shoes.  My bf laughed when he saw these and told me not to get them!


----------



## jeNYC

DariaD said:


> Sam Edelman's Beatrix flats



OMG i think i have to get these!!!  did you take them TTS and are they comfortable (if you have worn them already)???


----------



## mga13

Hi ladies! I just wanted to share my latest shoes:

Valentino Emerald Green Patent Criss-cross Peep-toe Slingbacks from FW2009:





Marni Blue Satin and Black Peep-toe Platform Slingbacks from FW2010 (Not sure how to describe them, but they are super comfortable):


----------



## DariaD

jeNYC said:


> OMG i think i have to get these!!!  did you take them TTS and are they comfortable (if you have worn them already)???



Yes they are SUPER comfy because they have this stitched padding (sort of Chanel quilting ) inside, so walking feels great. 

They do run big for me (I am 7.5/8 and took 8 just to be safe... well, I can fit my thumb in the heel gap) but some people on endless wrote they run small, so I guess its really personal. I have narrow feet and would say these flats are between medium and wide fit, I can see a bit of gapping on the sides.
Hope that helped!

Overall they look supercute on and I already got compliments on those!
Now really tempted to get them in every colorway possible :shame:


----------



## Brazucaa

jeNYC said:


> Hey Ladies, I need your honest opinions. I got these 30% off from Saks. I never thought I would like pointy toe shoes again but when I put these on, they looked so good so I had to buy them! I just don't want to look silly because I don't own any pointy shoes. My bf laughed when he saw these and told me not to get them!


 
Pointy toes do look better in heeled shoes rather than flats. But the main thing is - do you like them? Personally I think they look great on you. Are they comfy? IF you answered YES to both questions, keep them. If need be, drop the bf. Good shoes are harder to find than good men...

B


----------



## heiress-ox

jeNYC said:


> Hey Ladies, I need your honest opinions.  I got these 30% off from Saks.  I never thought I would like pointy toe shoes again but when I put these on, they looked so good so I had to buy them!  I just don't want to look silly because I don't own any pointy shoes.  My bf laughed when he saw these and told me not to get them!



omg these are gorgeous, i love them! do you find them comfortable?


----------



## jeNYC

Brazucaa said:


> Pointy toes do look better in heeled shoes rather than flats. But the main thing is - do you like them? Personally I think they look great on you. Are they comfy? IF you answered YES to both questions, keep them. If need be, drop the bf. Good shoes are harder to find than good men...
> 
> B



lol thanks for the advice!



heiress-ox said:


> omg these are gorgeous, i love them! do you find them comfortable?



hey heiress, thanks!  i haven't taken a trip outside with these but they are actually comfortable when i tried them on.  I took them TTS.


----------



## Violeta02

Brazucaa said:


> I think they are fantastic - even if missing the red soles... lol



Thank you! One of these days, I'll finally have my red soles.


----------



## TheImportersWife

clu13 said:


> Stuart Weitzman and Miu Miu:



Oooh!!! I had been eyeing those Weitzmans, but they look even better in your photos!!! Nice!!!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

jeNYC said:


> Hey Ladies, I need your honest opinions.  I got these 30% off from Saks.  I never thought I would like pointy toe shoes again but when I put these on, they looked so good so I had to buy them!  I just don't want to look silly because I don't own any pointy shoes.  My bf laughed when he saw these and told me not to get them!



I don't think you look silly. I absolutely love those shoes. I wish I had both pairs that you have!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

2 pairs of Stuart Weitzman shoes 











I've been eyeing those red quasar platswoon ever since i got my navy ones. I can hardly wait to get them!!!


----------



## babyontheway

A few of my sale finds  I still have a few on the way
(YSL  Straw tribtoos, Prada bow wedges, YSL wave wedges and Jimmy Choo PVC gladiators)


----------



## Misstake7198

babyontheway said:


> A few of my sale finds  I still have a few on the way
> (YSL  Straw tribtoos, Prada bow wedges, YSL wave wedges and Jimmy Choo PVC gladiators)


Wow, that's my kinda shopping spree!  Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Greta_V

I think somebody already posted these here some time ago, but I just got these shoes and I am so much in love with them, that I just can't help sharing... =)


----------



## Greta_V

laninya79 said:


> They are pretty tts, if you are between sizes, go up a half size.  I wear 8.5 - 9 and a 9 is perfect.



Thank you! I am 7.5, so I bought the 38 and it fits like a... slipper =)) thanx a lot


----------



## dolphinhl

My pair of Car Shoe red driver  most comfy IMO


----------



## Misstake7198

Greta_V said:


> I think somebody already posted these here some time ago, but I just got these shoes and I am so much in love with them, that I just can't help sharing... =)


Wow, these are the princess shoes! breathtakingly beautiful


----------



## ChiChi143

Sperry Angelfish

http://instagr.am/p/LqJV1FB0Us/

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Renate_

A picture of my new shoes bought in Paris


----------



## LeeLee1098

I'm sooo excited! I wanted these in September but left them be (because I was already buying five other pairs.... ) They went on a second markdown and now they are mine!!! Shopping fate!! Jeffrey Campbell from Nordies


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Greta_V said:
			
		

> I think somebody already posted these here some time ago, but I just got these shoes and I am so much in love with them, that I just can't help sharing... =)



GASP!!! WHERE DID YOU FIND THESE?? Are these the disco shoes??


----------



## MaterialGiirl

airina666 said:


> New addition to my CL collection. Rolling Spikes in patent leather  Wearing them to work today.



OMG I totally LOVE them!!!!


----------



## joy14

Greta_V said:
			
		

> I think somebody already posted these here some time ago, but I just got these shoes and I am so much in love with them, that I just can't help sharing... =)



So pretty!


----------



## Brazucaa

LeeLee1098 said:


> I'm sooo excited! I wanted these in September but left them be (because I was already buying five other pairs.... ) They went on a second markdown and now they are mine!!! Shopping fate!! Jeffrey Campbell from Nordies


 
Exquisite  - and very feminine. Wonderful Summer shoes. Congratulations.

B


----------



## ricebunny6

I've been wanting rain boots for the longest time and so now I finally got them !!


----------



## sneezz

ricebunny6 said:


> I've been wanting rain boots for the longest time and so now I finally got them !!



Love those!! 

Just ordered these..probably don't need them but they were on sale!

My first pair of YSL (if they work out)!: 





Oscar de la Renta:





Red Valentino:


----------



## ninja_please

ricebunny6 said:


> I've been wanting rain boots for the longest time and so now I finally got them !!



Modeling pic please!


----------



## ms-whitney

promotion means new shoes! wearing high heels first time in a long time..probably should take it easy as my knee status hasn't changed but i couldn't help myself. i love the heels.






and


----------



## HeelAddict

ms-whitney said:
			
		

> promotion means new shoes! wearing high heels first time in a long time..probably should take it easy as my knee status hasn't changed but i couldn't help myself. i love the heels.
> 
> and



Gorgeous heels! Can I ask what is the name of the CL's with the cutaway vamp-they are amazing!


----------



## ms-whitney

thank you! it's asymmetric d'orsay 100mm.

was eyeing the pointy version on nap but bergdorf happen to have my size in the round version.


----------



## HeelAddict

ms-whitney said:
			
		

> thank you! it's asymmetric d'orsay 100mm.
> 
> was eyeing the pointy version on nap but bergdorf happen to have my size in the round version.



Thanks for that-they look great-I'm off to hunt me down a pair


----------



## laurenychu

Greta_V said:


> I think somebody already posted these here some time ago, but I just got these shoes and I am so much in love with them, that I just can't help sharing... =)



dying! i love them!


----------



## Shopmore

So excited to receive my first pair of "designer" sneakers!!!  Love these Miu Mius


----------



## Greta_V

Sincerelycass11 said:


> GASP!!! WHERE DID YOU FIND THESE?? Are these the disco shoes??



Yes, I bought them from Gregory's http://www.gregorysshoes.com/store/GML-DISCOBALL!039/Lorenzi+crystal+ext+pltfrm


----------



## Greta_V

ms-whitney said:


> promotion means new shoes! wearing high heels first time in a long time..probably should take it easy as my knee status hasn't changed but i couldn't help myself. i love the heels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and



WOW! The loubis are beautiful!!!


----------



## fumi

ms-whitney said:


> promotion means new shoes! wearing high heels first time in a long time..probably should take it easy as my knee status hasn't changed but i couldn't help myself. i love the heels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and



Congrats on your promotion! I like the Louboutins, though they look treacherous to walk in 



Shopmore said:


> So excited to receive my first pair of "designer" sneakers!!!  Love these Miu Mius



I love these Miu Miu sneakers! They look adorable!


----------



## peachbaby

sneezz said:


> Love those!!
> 
> Just ordered these..probably don't need them but they were on sale!
> 
> My first pair of YSL (if they work out)!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar de la Renta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Valentino:



Love them all! Especially the tributes, low heel option and on sale, what a steal! Congrats!


----------



## sneezz

peachbaby said:


> Love them all! Especially the tributes, low heel option and on sale, what a steal! Congrats!



Thanks! That's the one I'm especially excited about!


----------



## LeeLee1098

Realized of alllllll my shoes, I did not have a basic red, closed toe pump. 

Giuseppe Zanotti 
Love!!


----------



## ms-whitney

Greta_V said:


> WOW! The loubis are beautiful!!!


thank you! I drooled a bit myself too..first pair..


fumi said:


> Congrats on your promotion! I like the Louboutins, though they look treacherous to walk in



thank you! they're a bit harder then the muimui even tho the heel is shorter because it's thinner..xD


----------



## Misstake7198

LeeLee1098 said:


> Realized of alllllll my shoes, I did not have a basic red, closed toe pump.
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti
> Love!!


Congrats, they look great on you!


----------



## Minette

Bought these today.  Gold Metallic!


----------



## babyontheway

A few more pair of sale finds (still a few more coming)
Prada wedges and chanel stretch spirit ballet flats


----------



## MichaelPowe

I just purchased these:http://www.themodernman.com/
What do you think about it? I know that this is not boots but...


----------



## Misstake7198

babyontheway said:


> A few more pair of sale finds (still a few more coming)
> Prada wedges and chanel stretch spirit ballet flats


Love, love, love! Congrats!


----------



## Misstake7198

MichaelPowe said:


> I just purchased these:http://www.themodernman.com/
> What do you think about it? I know that this is not boots but...


The link doesn't show boots or any shoes...


----------



## kat99

My two new shoe purchases, via my blog here


----------



## sneezz

Snagged the last pair in my size from NAP!


----------



## fumi

kat99 said:


> My two new shoe purchases, via my blog here
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/shoes11.jpg



Those Miu Miu shoes are too cute! 




sneezz said:


> Snagged the last pair in my size from NAP!



They are a very pretty, shiny color!


----------



## sneezz

babyontheway said:


> A few more pair of sale finds (still a few more coming)
> Prada wedges and chanel stretch spirit ballet flats



Love them both! May I ask where you got the Chanel?



kat99 said:


> My two new shoe purchases, via my blog here
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/shoes11.jpg



Love the checkered print!



fumi said:


> They are a very pretty, shiny color!



Thanks! I love them!


----------



## sabrunka

Hey everyone!! I'll get pics up tonite... But... I got three pairs of shoes today!! All three were already amazing prices, but I got my employee discount on top of it and omg.... £260 for a pair of dolce and gabbana sneakers, brian atwood maniacs and brian atwood powers... I'm in shock still at the prices they were at!!!


----------



## LadySapphire

Bought these today  Can't wait to get them!

http://www.my-wardrobe.com/ash/black-emma-rabbit-fur-buckle-boot-701057

Sabrunka, where did you buy them?!


----------



## sabrunka

Theyre from harrods! Lots of amazing shoes and prices! Definitely check it out, and if you all can wait for the weekend, you get an additional 10% off with a rewards card, which is free and u can get the day of!




			
				LadySapphire said:
			
		

> Bought these today  Can't wait to get them!
> 
> 
> http://www.my-wardrobe.com/ash/black-emma-rabbit-fur-buckle-boot-701057
> 
> Sabrunka, where did you buy them?!


----------



## LadySapphire

sabrunka said:


> Theyre from harrods! Lots of amazing shoes and prices! Definitely check it out, and if you all can wait for the weekend, you get an additional 10% off with a rewards card, which is free and u can get the day of!



Oooh thank you! I'll definitely check it out!


----------



## sabrunka

You should for sure!! Alright guys, here's my pics  Sorry about the absolute crap quality! Had to use phone!

I got Brian Atwood Red Patent Maniacs and Leopard Pony Hair Powers, and Dolce and Gabbana sneakers!


----------



## sabrunka

I'll admit though, I'm unsure how often I'll wear the shoes!! As I'm already 5'10 and the heels are about 5 inches lol.. I look amazing in them, I will admit, but I must look intimidating!


----------



## LadySapphire

I worry about that too, though im 5'6.5" i do feel HUGE in heels, especially in 5 & 6 inches but i still wear them. luckily my boyfriend is 6'4" so im still smaller than him.Im sure you look gorgeous in them don;t worry 

and i love the shoes! fab choices!


----------



## fumi

sabrunka said:


> You should for sure!! Alright guys, here's my pics  Sorry about the absolute crap quality! Had to use phone!
> 
> I got Brian Atwood Red Patent Maniacs and Leopard Pony Hair Powers, and Dolce and Gabbana sneakers!



I like the Brian Atwood shoes!


----------



## cocosapphire

Scored these Lanvin Khaki Patent Leather Pumps at Nordstrom Rack (originally $695), *reduced to $173*!


----------



## sabrunka

I love those! Perfect for those shopping trips haha the heel isn't too high or anything!  And thanks everyone!


----------



## sammie225

balenciaga glove sandals,i love them )


----------



## Eli84

My Prada bow flats, navy blue/black


----------



## DebbiNC

Eli84 said:


> My Prada bow flats, navy blue/black



So very cute!


----------



## calisnoopy

Greta_V said:


> I think somebody already posted these here some time ago, but I just got these shoes and I am so much in love with them, that I just can't help sharing... =)


 
LOVEESSSS may I ask which brand and style these are?


----------



## Divealicious

sammie225 said:


> balenciaga glove sandals,i love them )



they look comfy and stylish!


----------



## babyontheway

Some more sale finds (not 100% sure I am keeping the chanel slide- it is very narrow)


----------



## am2022

swoon.... .been on the lookout for this forever!!!



sammie225 said:


> balenciaga glove sandals,i love them )


----------



## Misstake7198

Eli84 said:


> My Prada bow flats, navy blue/black


aw, how adorable!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Alexander Wang "petra"


----------



## GrRoxy

sammie225 said:


> balenciaga glove sandals,i love them )



I saw a lady in these yesterday and they look gorgeous!!


----------



## fumi

sammie225 said:


> balenciaga glove sandals,i love them )



These look so cool!


----------



## fumi

babyontheway said:


> Some more sale finds (not 100% sure I am keeping the chanel slide- it is very narrow)



I love the glitter Louboutins!


----------



## GlammaGurl

babyontheway said:


> Some more sale finds (not 100% sure I am keeping the chanel slide- it is very narrow)



i love the B&W chanel slides. will look great with colorblocking.

and those sparkly loubis just made my sole sing


----------



## GlammaGurl

My purchases....some very recent, some a few months ago


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I love Nordstrom's half yearly sale!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

babyontheway said:


> Some more sale finds (not 100% sure I am keeping the chanel slide- it is very narrow)



Those are very beautiful pumps!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

kat99 said:


> My two new shoe purchases, via my blog here
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/shoes11.jpg



Love both pairs!!!


----------



## LadySapphire

My new pair of Ash 

They look really grey but are black!


----------



## Divealicious

My Belstaff boots are here!  I think they run slightly large to size...


----------



## sabrunka

I got one more pair of shoes from the sale.. PROMISSEEE my last pair hahaha...

Prada Hedy Pumps... For only £80!!

I tried searching these online but it seems like they don't exist anywhere?! Weird...


----------



## Misstake7198

sabrunka said:


> I got one more pair of shoes from the sale.. PROMISSEEE my last pair hahaha...
> 
> Prada Hedy Pumps... For only £80!!
> 
> I tried searching these online but it seems like they don't exist anywhere?! Weird...


:?: what??? 80?


----------



## Addicted2Glam

My Nicholas Kirkwood peep toe pumps, loving the dark blue + metallic!


----------



## cocosapphire

My newest purchases:

*Chanel Black Thong Sandals *and *Chanel Turquoise Patent Ballerina Flats[/B*


----------



## cocosapphire

Also new are these *Lanvin Khaki Patent Pumps*


----------



## sabrunka

Misstake7198 said:
			
		

> :?: what??? 80?



Yesss!! Super discounted plus my stAff discount on top  yayy


----------



## indi3r4

My first 3 sale scores.. 3 more on the way. 

Balenciaga Arena wedge
YSL colorblock Tribtoo slingback
CL carnaval Very Prive


----------



## LeeLee1098

Pierre Hardy wedges


----------



## NeonLights

LeeLee1098 said:


> Pierre Hardy wedges



Thinking i need to get on the pierre hardy train  

LOVE your wedges!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Me too!


----------



## grtlegs

Waited until these went on sale....finally did...


----------



## clu13

Gucci - I love the simplicity of these pumps - the color is rather bold but are still office appropriate (with the right outfit)


----------



## clu13

Great shoe finds everyone!


----------



## LeeLee1098

clu13 said:


> Gucci - I love the simplicity of these pumps - the color is rather bold but are still office appropriate (with the right outfit)



Seriously making me drool!


----------



## grtlegs

I've gone Prada crazy...got these all on sale and could not resist....


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

cocosapphire said:


> My newest purchases:
> 
> *Chanel Black Thong Sandals *and *Chanel Turquoise Patent Ballerina Flats[/B*


*

I love the color of the flats. Really nice!*


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

grtlegs said:


> Waited until these went on sale....finally did...



Congrats! They look gorgeous on you! My co worker just bought a pair of those. They are so beautiful and I wanted to get them but unfortunately they ran out of my size.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

grtlegs said:


> I've gone Prada crazy...got these all on sale and could not resist....



Nice collection!


----------



## NeonLights

grtlegs said:


> I've gone Prada crazy...got these all on sale and could not resist....



I'm so envious!! Great finds!!

I'm actually heading to Prada tomorrow in Melbourne to pay full price for those blk 10cm pumps..


----------



## grtlegs

NeonLights said:


> I'm so envious!! Great finds!!
> 
> I'm actually heading to Prada tomorrow in Melbourne to pay full price for those blk 10cm pumps..



If it makes you feel better, I did not get a great discount on the black kid 110 pump, only got 20%off but I really wanted it so I caved in....but I make up a little because got 60% off on the baby blue 85mm pump...so it kind of evens out....I also really want the black patent version of the 110 pump, but not on sale anywhere.....


----------



## NeonLights

grtlegs said:


> If it makes you feel better, I did not get a great discount on the black kid 110 pump, only got 20%off but I really wanted it so I caved in....but I make up a little because got 60% off on the baby blue 85mm pump...so it kind of evens out....I also really want the black patent version of the 110 pump, but not on sale anywhere.....



Steal at 60% off and 20% off is brilliant for classic black.. 

I have yet to see the 110 in black patent... 

I went today and they had ordered the 85 instead... so my wait continues.. 

Did get my new Choos today so will post pics soon


----------



## Flyboy2

my new Brian Atwood's


----------



## glamourdoll.

New YSL palais pumps


----------



## sep

I just ordered these Costume National shoes!  I've never tried this brand so I hope they fit me!


----------



## Misstake7198

glamourdoll. said:


> View attachment 1773822
> 
> 
> New YSL palais pumps


these are pretty!


----------



## Misstake7198

sep said:


> I just ordered these Costume National shoes!  I've never tried this brand so I hope they fit me!


funky! please post modeling pics when you get them!


----------



## MrsCamilla

grtlegs said:
			
		

> I've gone Prada crazy...got these all on sale and could not resist....



Love them all -where did you buy them from???


----------



## fumi

Flyboy2 said:


> my new Brian Atwood's



I love the sparkle on these shoes!



glamourdoll. said:


> View attachment 1773822
> 
> 
> New YSL palais pumps



The bows look very cute!


----------



## NeonLights

My new shoes for the week


----------



## Kayapo97

NeonLights said:


> My new shoes for the week


Love the Choo's, is that the Anouk?


----------



## NeonLights

Kayapo97 said:


> Love the Choo's, is that the Anouk?



Yes, that's them.

Will def need to get them in other colours


----------



## Addicted2Glam

Brian Atwood Taupe Pumps. I needed a nude shoe and these are perfect.


----------



## larasc17

Just got them  pink TB loafer and a pair of suede balenciaga

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel prune patent ballet flats and balenciaga sneakers


----------



## mikeyta

I told myself not to buy anymore shoes, but I cannot resist with the sale
I did get 2 pairs of chanel shoes, one pair of Olympia charlotte, one pair of Valentino.
and one pair of Hermes jumping boot.
I ban myself until december.


----------



## NeonLights

babyontheway said:


> Chanel prune patent ballet flats and balenciaga sneakers



WOW I love the prune colour!!


----------



## CCbeige

Just got these! They're super comfortable ...I love love love


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Addicted2Glam said:


> Brian Atwood Taupe Pumps. I needed a nude shoe and these are perfect.
> 
> View attachment 1778520



Those are sexy! I'm sure they will make your legs look like a mile long.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

babyontheway said:


> Chanel prune patent ballet flats and balenciaga sneakers



Very nice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

NeonLights said:


> My new shoes for the week



THose Jimmy Choos are so beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## pommerogue

mikeyta said:
			
		

> I told myself not to buy anymore shoes, but I cannot resist with the sale
> I did get 2 pairs of chanel shoes, one pair of Olympia charlotte, one pair of Valentino.
> and one pair of Hermes jumping boot.
> I ban myself until december.



lol I have the same problem, got 3 pairs of Lanvin, 1 pair of Prada, 2 pair of Brian Atwood, 1 pair of Casadei,  1 pair of AB and 1 pair of Chanel ( I am still debating should I get the bright yellow satin Olympia Charlotte pumps I saw in NM today...my BA is holding them for me now) I NEED SELF CONTROL (or I should just put my credit card in the freezer for the next few months)


----------



## thenyshopaholic

This is my newest purchase...been wanted a Chelsea boot for ages.  What do you think?


----------



## sneezz

CCbeige said:


> Just got these! They're super comfortable ...I love love love



Super pretty red!


----------



## happypiano

Frye Carson Ballet flats in Cognac
They're super comfortable yet elegant


----------



## Misstake7198

thenyshopaholic said:


> This is my newest purchase...been wanted a Chelsea boot for ages.  What do you think?


adorable! love them!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

MCQ Alexander MCQueen multi strap leather sandals


----------



## thenyshopaholic

Misstake7198 said:


> adorable! love them!



Thank you!


----------



## CCbeige

sneezz said:
			
		

> Super pretty red!



Thank you sneezz


----------



## CCbeige

pommerogue said:
			
		

> lol I have the same problem, got 3 pairs of Lanvin, 1 pair of Prada, 2 pair of Brian Atwood, 1 pair of Casadei,  1 pair of AB and 1 pair of Chanel ( I am still debating should I get the bright yellow satin Olympia Charlotte pumps I saw in NM today...my BA is holding them for me now) I NEED SELF CONTROL (or I should just put my credit card in the freezer for the next few months)



Omg!!! We can all related lol. I couldn't control myself neither ...what a bummer I am :'(


----------



## Misstake7198

ChrisyAM15 said:


> MCQ Alexander MCQueen multi strap leather sandals


awesome! How are these in comfort? been wanting them too, but scared of all the straps and metal rings and rivets... I'm so excited to see that someone got them!


----------



## pommerogue

ChrisyAM15 said:
			
		

> MCQ Alexander MCQueen multi strap leather sandals



Love the hot pink with black!


----------



## pommerogue

CCbeige said:
			
		

> Omg!!! We can all related lol. I couldn't control myself neither ...what a bummer I am :'(



Sigh and since there is extra discount for 4th of July.....I got another pair of Prada and a pair of CL but the price is really good though, kinda have mixed feeling right now, happy and feel guilty at the same time lol


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Misstake7198 said:


> awesome! How are these in comfort? been wanting them too, but scared of all the straps and metal rings and rivets... I'm so excited to see that someone got them!



I already love these, they are very very comfortable!!



pommerogue said:


> Love the hot pink with black!



Thanks!


----------



## madamefifi

I've been lusting after these PLV Irina ll pumps forever and finally they showed up for half-price on Endless!


----------



## mikeyta

pommerogue said:


> Sigh and since there is extra discount for 4th of July.....I got another pair of Prada and a pair of CL but the price is really good though, kinda have mixed feeling right now, happy and feel guilty at the same time lol


to defend for my impulsive shopping, I use the excuse such as at the age of 70 years old, I cannot wear these shoes and the life is very short for us. My husband doesn't agree with me


----------



## CCbeige

pommerogue said:
			
		

> Sigh and since there is extra discount for 4th of July.....I got another pair of Prada and a pair of CL but the price is really good though, kinda have mixed feeling right now, happy and feel guilty at the same time lol



Hahahah I have a pair of Fendi pumps on my Saks shopping cart right now. I'm super tempted!!!! It's gonna be a long night for me I have to think HARD !!!! LoL


----------



## lovely64

Hermès Corfu and Elbe flats.


----------



## Flyboy2

here are my three bought today


----------



## Flyboy2

Misstake7198 said:


> awesome! How are these in comfort? been wanting them too, but scared of all the straps and metal rings and rivets... I'm so excited to see that someone got them!



If you want them they are on Clearance at either Saks or NM website I don't remember which one though


----------



## Misstake7198

Flyboy2 said:


> If you want them they are on Clearance at either Saks or NM website I don't remember which one though


Thank you! will check'em out!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Misstake7198 said:


> Thank you! will check'em out!



They have all the sizes available here:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446460410&bmUID=jxvJDrA


----------



## dododo

Flyboy2 said:


> here are my three bought today



Love your YSL! Nice color!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

MKs from the saks sale..$57!


----------



## randr21

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> MKs from the saks sale..$57!



Love these, very versatile and edgy, but in neutral colors.  Awesome price too.


----------



## beata-kelly

cvlshopaholic said:


> MKs from the saks sale..$57!




love the shoes. what a great price!


----------



## beata-kelly

here are some of my summer sale finds


----------



## beata-kelly

and additional two


----------



## LeeLee1098

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> MKs from the saks sale..$57!



Love love love these so much!


----------



## Lynx13

Love everyone's sale find so just contributing back!  Here are my non CL finds:





Gucci royal purple patent





Valentino mena slides










Tributes in amerena and light seppia


----------



## Lynx13

And lastly, Choos:
But I'm really disappointed in the quality.  After wearing them lightly the sole of the heels cracked on both sides!


----------



## Lynx13

I like these but probably won't get much wear out of them so will probably send them back: 
Prada flame shoes:


----------



## fieryfashionist

My finds over the past few months (have some more to post when I take pics)! 

Miu Miu nude patent wedges (NM sale)





Prada neon pink peep toes (Saks sale find thanks to a shoe angel)!





Valentino light brown Mena wedges (NM sale)





Prada bow wedges (Nordies sale)





Tory Burch Thora flip flops





Valentino beige patent bow platforms 









CL nude patent Altadama 140s (amazing consignment find)


----------



## fieryfashionist

Addicted2Glam said:
			
		

> Brian Atwood Taupe Pumps. I needed a nude shoe and these are perfect.



Love these... they definitely are perfect! 




			
				larasc17 said:
			
		

> Just got them  pink TB loafer and a pair of suede balenciaga
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



So cute!! 




			
				babyontheway said:
			
		

> Chanel prune patent ballet flats and balenciaga sneakers



Hey girl!   Loooove the flats!!   Cool sneakers, too!! 




			
				mikeyta said:
			
		

> I told myself not to buy anymore shoes, but I cannot resist with the sale
> I did get 2 pairs of chanel shoes, one pair of Olympia charlotte, one pair of Valentino.
> and one pair of Hermes jumping boot.
> I ban myself until december.



Haha, I can so relate!   Shoe sales are simultaneously evil and wonderful!!   I'd love to see pics of your amazing finds!!  




			
				CCbeige said:
			
		

> Just got these! They're super comfortable ...I love love love



They look awesome on you!! 




			
				thenyshopaholic said:
			
		

> This is my newest purchase...been wanted a Chelsea boot for ages.  What do you think?



They're so nice!!   Great, neutral colo!




			
				happypiano said:
			
		

> Frye Carson Ballet flats in Cognac
> They're super comfortable yet elegant



What a versatile color... congrats! 




			
				ChrisyAM15 said:
			
		

> MCQ Alexander MCQueen multi strap leather sandals



Super fab! 




			
				madamefifi said:
			
		

> I've been lusting after these PLV Irina ll pumps forever and finally they showed up for half-price on Endless!



Looks great on you! 




			
				lovely64 said:
			
		

> Hermès Corfu and Elbe flats.



Such nice flats!!  Perfect for summer! 




			
				Flyboy2 said:
			
		

> here are my three bought today



Amazing finds!!   I always liked those quilted Maniacs... and the color of the YSLs is fab!! 




			
				cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> MKs from the saks sale..$57!



What an amazing price AND pair of shoes... love!!! 




			
				beata-kelly said:
			
		

> here are some of my summer sale finds



What great shoe finds!! 




			
				Lynx13 said:
			
		

> Love everyone's sale find so just contributing back!  Here are my non CL finds:
> 
> Gucci royal purple patent
> 
> Valentino mena slides
> 
> Tributes in amerena and light seppia



Love all of your finds!! 




			
				Lynx13 said:
			
		

> And lastly, Choos:
> But I'm really disappointed in the quality.  After wearing them lightly the sole of the heels cracked on both sides!



That's absolutely horrible... I hope you can either get a refund (maybe the shoes were defective?) or your cobbler can resuscitate them! 




			
				Lynx13 said:
			
		

> I like these but probably won't get much wear out of them so will probably send them back:
> Prada flame shoes:



They're statement making for sure (and look fab on you), but as far as being versatile, I'd consider them more "few and far btwn wear" shoes than anything else!  Shoe art for sure though!


----------



## NeonLights

fieryfashionist said:


> My finds over the past few months (have some more to post when I take pics)!
> 
> Miu Miu nude patent wedges (NM sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada neon pink peep toes (Saks sale find thanks to a shoe angel)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino light brown Mena wedges (NM sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada bow wedges (Nordies sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Thora flip flops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino beige patent bow platforms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL nude patent Altadama 140s (amazing consignment find)



LOVE those Valentino's.. can i ask where you got those from?


----------



## NeonLights

Lynx13 said:


> Love everyone's sale find so just contributing back!  Here are my non CL finds:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1786059
> 
> 
> Gucci royal purple patent
> 
> 
> View attachment 1786060
> 
> 
> Valentino mena slides
> 
> 
> View attachment 1786061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1786063
> 
> 
> Tributes in amerena and light seppia



I soooo need to get on the tribute train! Great sale finds!!


----------



## cococandyfox

I recently bought these born ibis in pink patent from ebay, originally from shoemetro.com. http://www.flickr.com/photos/34133903@N07/7539656360/

however the back of the right foot is smashed and it is patent leather :[ unfortunately, I think I bought the last pair in my size and they are making me pay shipping + return charges if I return this.

Does anyone know how I can fix this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## Flyboy2

cococandyfox said:


> I recently bought these born ibis in pink patent from ebay, originally from shoemetro.com. http://www.flickr.com/photos/34133903@N07/7539656360/
> 
> however the back of the right foot is smashed and it is patent leather :[ unfortunately, I think I bought the last pair in my size and they are making me pay shipping + return charges if I return this.
> 
> Does anyone know how I can fix this problem?
> 
> Thanks!



 You might want to take it to a good cobbler and see if they can straighten it for you.


----------



## belle_91

These are the Steve Madden Keizer and I purchased them online in a size 7 1/2, I purchased a pair of boots from Steve Madden last year around Christmas and I bought them in a size 7 1/2 and they fit perfectly.  I feel like they look a little big too big however, so I was wondering what everbody's opinion was, do they look too big, should I return them?  Does anybody own these shoes and can show me what they look like on them? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## fieryfashionist

NeonLights said:
			
		

> LOVE those Valentino's.. can i ask where you got those from?



Thank you!   I bought them at Nordies a couple of months ago... not on sale, unfortunately!


----------



## LadySapphire

Just got these beautiful KG Electrifying heels as a gift from my dear man 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1789740&stc=1&d=1342006863


----------



## .pursefiend.

indi3r4 said:


> My first 3 sale scores.. 3 more on the way.
> 
> Balenciaga Arena wedge
> YSL colorblock Tribtoo slingback
> CL carnaval Very Prive
> 
> View attachment 1768813


 
loveee the balenciagas!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beata-kelly said:


> and additional two



Gorgeous!!


----------



## beata-kelly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Gorgeous!!



Those MIU Miu pumps was a great find in local nordstrom rack. I paid just 98$


----------



## beata-kelly

Lynx13 said:


> I like these but probably won't get much wear out of them so will probably send them back:
> Prada flame shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1786067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1786068



You should keep them. They are true piece of art!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beata-kelly said:


> Those MIU Miu pumps was a great find in local nordstrom rack. I paid just 98$



NO way!!!!! That's such a steal!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## qtcoco

here is my new shoe member isabel marant zora


----------



## Straight-Laced

qtcoco said:


> here is my new shoe member isabel marant zora




LOVE them!!!!


----------



## LeeLee1098

Snagged from Nordies anniversary sale presale. Pillows on my feet. So in love!!!
Pedro Garcia "Charlie" bootie


----------



## LadySapphire

LeeLee1098 said:


> Snagged from Nordies anniversary sale presale. Pillows on my feet. So in love!!!
> Pedro Garcia "Charlie" bootie



I've been eyeballing a pair of Pedros for a while, these look gorgeous. how are they for comfort?


----------



## am2022

Lovely acquisitions!!!

QUOTE=lovely64;22306214]Hermès Corfu and Elbe flats.[/QUOTE]


----------



## LeeLee1098

LadySapphire said:
			
		

> I've been eyeballing a pair of Pedros for a while, these look gorgeous. how are they for comfort?



They are seriously super comfy!! So soft. The suede is like butter and the sole is flexible like rubber. Amazing.


----------



## LeeLee1098

Michael by Michael Kors suede cage sandals and Sam Edelman boots


----------



## randr21

Lynx13 said:


> Love everyone's sale find so just contributing back! Here are my non CL finds:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1786059
> 
> 
> Gucci royal purple patent
> 
> 
> View attachment 1786060
> 
> 
> Valentino mena slides
> 
> 
> View attachment 1786061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1786063
> 
> 
> Tributes in amerena and light seppia


 
love the gucci on u, looks like they custom fit your feet!  my gucci wedges are one of my most comfy shoes.  have u had a chance to walk them out yet?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LeeLee1098 said:


> Snagged from Nordies anniversary sale presale. Pillows on my feet. So in love!!!
> Pedro Garcia "Charlie" bootie



Those are hot!!


----------



## bnjj

fieryfashionist said:


> My finds over the past few months (have some more to post when I take pics)!
> 
> Miu Miu nude patent wedges (NM sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada neon pink peep toes (Saks sale find thanks to a shoe angel)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino light brown Mena wedges (NM sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada bow wedges (Nordies sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Thora flip flops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino beige patent bow platforms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL nude patent Altadama 140s (amazing consignment find)


 
I love the way you take your pics!


----------



## larasc17

Tods ballerinas! on sale


----------



## nikita58467

larasc17 said:
			
		

> Tods ballerinas! on sale



So cute! Where you get them from?


----------



## my4boys

Lord and Taylor had 25% off shoes I'm lovin flat sandals lately


----------



## larasc17

nikita58467 said:
			
		

> So cute! Where you get them from?



in turkey a Store called beymen is selling brands, i bought them from beymen, on %50. 875 to 437 TL (250$ something)


----------



## Waffle65

Just got a new pair of ballet flats!


----------



## LadySapphire

LeeLee1098 said:


> They are seriously super comfy!! So soft. The suede is like butter and the sole is flexible like rubber. Amazing.



You've tipped the balance now  ill have to get some!


----------



## pavilion

Just ordered these Frye boots on sale at Neiman Marcus... Now I can't wait for fall!


----------



## MrsCamilla

pavilion said:
			
		

> Just ordered these Frye boots on sale at Neiman Marcus... Now I can't wait for fall!



You've tempted me to buy them too!  I love that the shaft is 12" since normal boots are too big around my calves. Do you think they run TTS?


----------



## LeeLee1098

LadySapphire said:
			
		

> You've tipped the balance now  ill have to get some!



Eeeee! Yay! Hope you love them! Keep me posted!


----------



## ANL1

Hi Ladies 
I'm new to the Glass Slipper! I never was much of a shoe person, but the last year that changed!
My shoes are much less high end than most ladies on here but hopefully you won't mind me sharing
These are my newest sale purchase:
United Nude Elastic Remix Mid sandals in Curacao. United Nude is my favorite brand ever
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## beata-kelly

From Barneys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





online sale. Love Manolos, they are stylish and comfy


----------



## sedatedrainbow

Love those shoes! They look like a classic with a twist! Congrats.


beata-kelly said:


> From Barneys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> online sale. Love Manolos, they are stylish and comfy


----------



## pavilion

MrsCamilla said:


> You've tempted me to buy them too!  I love that the shaft is 12" since normal boots are too big around my calves. Do you think they run TTS?



I haven't gotten them yet, but all of my other Fryes have run TTS.  I am an 8.5 or 38.5 in everything from Prada to Tory Burch so I took an 8.5 in these as well (which is what I am in my other Fryes).  I'll let you know when I get them, but I can't imagine they'd run any differently.  And they are a steal at $117!  I just wish that they had a zipper because boots without zippers are so hard to take off!


----------



## pavilion

I've been on a mini-shoe shopping spree lately...

I was good and didn't go overboard with the sale at Saks.  I just got these Prada driving mocs and RED Valentino flats.  Both were TTS.

I grabbed the Tory Burch espadrille wedges at Bloomies online sale.

My sister scored at Saks getting her first heels (Tory Burch and Prada).


----------



## MrsCamilla

pavilion said:
			
		

> I haven't gotten them yet, but all of my other Fryes have run TTS.  I am an 8.5 or 38.5 in everything from Prada to Tory Burch so I took an 8.5 in these as well (which is what I am in my other Fryes).  I'll let you know when I get them, but I can't imagine they'd run any differently.  And they are a steal at $117!  I just wish that they had a zipper because boots without zippers are so hard to take off!



Keep me posted, they look gorgeous... I may pull the trigger and buy them tonight!


----------



## RavenDancer

I recently bought a pair of Valentino studded heels from Net-A-Porter! 

I'm in LOVE!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

RavenDancer said:


> I recently bought a pair of Valentino studded heels from Net-A-Porter!
> 
> I'm in LOVE!!




VERY pretty!!!  I'm sure they look gorgeous on.


----------



## LeeLee1098

Joan and David from the Nordies anniversary presale.


----------



## katran26

RavenDancer said:


> I recently bought a pair of Valentino studded heels from Net-A-Porter!
> 
> I'm in LOVE!!


 

gaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!! I want!!!


----------



## mikeyta

I just got 2 pairs from CO, flat and so cute, one is the cat , the other one is bisous.
on top of them, I treated myself for another flat from CL spike. I broke myself the promised not to buy any shoes until christmas.


----------



## pavilion

MrsCamilla said:
			
		

> Keep me posted, they look gorgeous... I may pull the trigger and buy them tonight!



They just came today and are TTS.  Here are some IRL pics.


----------



## MrsCamilla

pavilion said:
			
		

> They just came today and are TTS.  Here are some IRL pics.



Thanks for the pics, they look awesome! I just bought my pair so I'm expecting them soon  What do you plan on wearing them with?


----------



## Lynx13

randr21 said:


> love the gucci on u, looks like they custom fit your feet!  my gucci wedges are one of my most comfy shoes.  have u had a chance to walk them out yet?



I'm sooo behind on this forum!
Thank you!  I am just loving the gucci wedges! I find them very comfy too!  I have the nude patent wedge from last year too and now eyeing the black ones!  



beata-kelly said:


> You should keep them. They are true piece of art!



Sadly, I couldn't justify the price per wear and the quality/stitching/glue wasn't very impressive so they went back


----------



## Lynx13

fieryfashionist said:


> Love these... they definitely are perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey girl!   Loooove the flats!!   Cool sneakers, too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I can so relate!   Shoe sales are simultaneously evil and wonderful!!   I'd love to see pics of your amazing finds!!
> 
> 
> 
> They look awesome on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> They're so nice!!   Great, neutral colo!
> 
> 
> 
> What a versatile color... congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Super fab!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Such nice flats!!  Perfect for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing finds!!   I always liked those quilted Maniacs... and the color of the YSLs is fab!!
> 
> 
> 
> What an amazing price AND pair of shoes... love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What great shoe finds!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love all of your finds!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's absolutely horrible... I hope you can either get a refund (maybe the shoes were defective?) or your cobbler can resuscitate them!
> 
> 
> 
> They're statement making for sure (and look fab on you), but as far as being versatile, I'd consider them more "few and far btwn wear" shoes than anything else!  Shoe art for sure though!





NeonLights said:


> I soooo need to get on the tribute train! Great sale finds!!



Thank you!  So happy with my finds this year!
Sad about the Jimmy choos, I thought for that price I was buying quality.  I did end up taking them to the cobblers but the disapointment is still there 

Yes, you need at least one pair of tributes.... 



I'm just loving everyone's sale finds!


----------



## princesschic

I just bought a pair of Miss Dior pumps in black (7cm heel). I'll post a pic later!


----------



## mikeyta

one of my newest purchase for my compulsive shopping:smile1


----------



## mikeyta

My two CO for my compulsive shopping.


----------



## mikeyta

I cannot resist to my compulsive shopping so I end up damage to my wallet.


----------



## Shopmore

mikeyta said:
			
		

> I cannot resist to my compulsive shopping so I end up damage to my wallet.



Nice haul!


----------



## Pursestan

LeeLee1098 said:


> Joan and David from the Nordies anniversary presale.



Nice. Are these true to size?


----------



## LeeLee1098

Pursestan said:
			
		

> Nice. Are these true to size?



I did order my normal size but I would say they run a smidge small in the toe box. They will be perfect for my cold feet in the winter but were a *little* tight for my swollen-end-of-work-day-summer feet.... if that makes sense.


----------



## Pursestan

LeeLee1098 said:


> I did order my normal size but I would say they run a smidge small in the toe box. They will be perfect for my cold feet in the winter but were a *little* tight for my swollen-end-of-work-day-summer feet.... if that makes sense.



I see. Thanks for the reply! I think that I may order the leopard print pair.


----------



## pavilion

MrsCamilla said:


> Thanks for the pics, they look awesome! I just bought my pair so I'm expecting them soon  What do you plan on wearing them with?



I'm not sure yet, but that color goes with anything!  If you got them at Neiman Marcus, they are an additional 25% off today.  I called and they price adjusted them for me.


----------



## GrRoxy

mikeyta said:


> I cannot resist to my compulsive shopping so I end up damage to my wallet.



Love you lanvin flats!!!


----------



## pavilion

The sale at Saks is making it so hard to not buy shoes...  Could not resist ordering these Pradas.  My mother and I will now be sandal twins.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Everybody has beautiful purchases. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## clu13

Stuart Weitzman Rowswoon in Cork.  I got the purple/maroon velvet ones at last year's NM sale and they are so comfortable.


----------



## pavilion

clu13 said:
			
		

> Stuart Weitzman Rowswoon in Cork.  I got the purple/maroon velvet ones at last year's NM sale and they are so comfortable.



So pretty! I love cork, such a great textured neutral.


----------



## clu13

pavilion said:


> So pretty! I love cork, such a great textured neutral.



Thank you!


----------



## clu13

Chanel and Burberry today - plus a pair of Sperry top-siders - I figured if they are good enough for a boat, they should be great in London for the rainy Olympics.


----------



## serenrose00

Kayapo97 said:


> Just received today!
> 
> Casadei Blades in nude patent




I want these so much, where did you get them? Guessing Farfetch? I can't find them anywhere


----------



## bprimuslevy

I bought these during the US NAP sale and am just getting around to posting them. 




These I bought from CL eComm last Friday.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bprimuslevy said:


> I bought these during the US NAP sale and am just getting around to posting them.
> 
> View attachment 1810736
> 
> 
> These I bought from CL eComm last Friday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1810739



Hot!!


----------



## airina666

mikeyta said:


> one of my newest purchase for my compulsive shopping:smile1



Whoa! What are these CLs called???


----------



## mikeyta

airina666 said:


> Whoa! What are these CLs called???


 glitz spike loafer. not comfortable at all.


----------



## airina666

mikeyta said:


> glitz spike loafer. not comfortable at all.



Thanks, saw them on shopsavannahs last night. not comfy? i got the rolling spikes loafers, they're comfy but not after you've walked for a while


----------



## my4boys

I've been hitting some good clearance sales


----------



## serenrose00

This is one of my first posts 

New casadei shoes! 

It's a huge pain that I'm a size 36.5 and I can't seem to find this size anywhere in the shoes I want. The ones I
Below are 36 and 37 arghhhhh. Debating on if I should keep them.

Does anyone know where I can find these shoes or similar in my real size? Failing that, a good shoe repair place in London that can stretch patent leather!


----------



## ilovesatchels

Albano shoes, apparently made in Italy and very expensive..but I bought it for AUD99 (original price was AUD599) 
Anyway, its pretty


----------



## my4boys

That Lord and Taylor sale got me again


----------



## ilovesatchels

serenrose00 said:


> This is one of my first posts
> 
> New casadei shoes!
> 
> It's a huge pain that I'm a size 36.5 and I can't seem to find this size anywhere in the shoes I want. The ones I
> Below are 36 and 37 arghhhhh. Debating on if I should keep them.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find these shoes or similar in my real size? Failing that, a good shoe repair place in London that can stretch patent leather!



hello, is the length of the 36 alright? but the width is the problem? I am assuming the 36 is the pump and 37 is the sandal?

as for the 37 one, try to buy those silicon gel insert for the ball of the foot.. you are only half size bigger.hopefully this will push you foot up and a little bit back to fit into it. good luck


----------



## serenrose00

ilovesatchels said:
			
		

> hello, is the length of the 36 alright? but the width is the problem? I am assuming the 36 is the pump and 37 is the sandal?
> 
> as for the 37 one, try to buy those silicon gel insert for the ball of the foot.. you are only half size bigger.hopefully this will push you foot up and a little bit back to fit into it. good luck



Hey thanks for your suggestions  
Length is ok for the peep toes I think but they're painfully narrow  want to get them professionally stretched


----------



## cvlshopaholic

just ordered these giuseppe zanottis for $180 and some badgley mischkas for $70


----------



## Jixiepix

My very first louboutins, so excited!! Crosspiga 100mm


----------



## cakegirl

I just ordered these See by Chloe boots for fall. I think they are cool in the picture, but hope I like them in real life.


----------



## my4boys

I'm loving Kate Spade these days


----------



## NeonLights

serenrose00 said:


> This is one of my first posts
> 
> New casadei shoes!
> 
> It's a huge pain that I'm a size 36.5 and I can't seem to find this size anywhere in the shoes I want. The ones I
> Below are 36 and 37 arghhhhh. Debating on if I should keep them.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find these shoes or similar in my real size? Failing that, a good shoe repair place in London that can stretch patent leather!



I'm starting to REALLY want a pair of casadei's now!!! Great choices.. even though a wee shame re sizes.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

I've went on a little splurge  badgley mischka sandals, kate spade mary janes, giuseppe zanotti flats and michael kors riding boots


----------



## LeeLee1098

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> I've went on a little splurge  badgley mischka sandals, kate spade mary janes, giuseppe zanotti flats and michael kors riding boots



Looooove those KS Mary Janes!! Swoon!


----------



## HeelAddict

Be&D Big City Sneakers-love em they're so funky


----------



## GoGlam

Jixiepix said:
			
		

> My very first louboutins, so excited!! Crosspiga 100mm



Love these! Classic with a twist!


----------



## LeeLee1098

Calvin Klein


----------



## Canneiv

Manolo Blahnik jewel heels


----------



## .pursefiend.

serenrose00 said:


> This is one of my first posts
> 
> New casadei shoes!
> 
> It's a huge pain that I'm a size 36.5 and I can't seem to find this size anywhere in the shoes I want. The ones I
> Below are 36 and 37 arghhhhh. Debating on if I should keep them.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find these shoes or similar in my real size? Failing that, a good shoe repair place in London that can stretch patent leather!


 
love love the wedges!


----------



## peggy13

Jixiepix said:


> My very first louboutins, so excited!! Crosspiga 100mm


 nice!


----------



## Shopmore

Picked these up at Nordstrom Rack this morning!


----------



## nikita58467

See by Chloe! Just got them from NM. I'm so surprised that they are so gorgeous!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Smoking Slippers

(For more pictures and information, please visit my thread in the Chanel Forum titled:  *Man, oh man, I think I'm hooked on Smoking Slippers!  A Reveal of my New Chanel Flats for Fall 2012*)


----------



## Bqueen

Great shoes ladies!


----------



## 4Elegance

cocosapphire said:
			
		

> Chanel Smoking Slippers
> 
> (For more pictures and information, please visit my thread in the Chanel Forum titled:  Man, oh man, I think I'm hooked on Smoking Slippers!  A Reveal of my New Chanel Flats for Fall 2012)



These are amazing I love them


----------



## Cullinan

This week I bought online:

Fitflops Super Navy suede Gogh sandals - but keeping them until black ones wear out...

Ordered:

John Lobb black mid box buckle booties - but made to measure due my little feet so will take a few months yet....


----------



## lorihmatthews

cvlshopaholic said:


> I've went on a little splurge  badgley mischka sandals, kate spade mary janes, giuseppe zanotti flats and michael kors riding boots



Where did you get those KS mary janes? I MUST have them. Do you know the style name?


----------



## StyleEnthusiast

cvlshopaholic said:


> I've went on a little splurge  badgley mischka sandals, kate spade mary janes, giuseppe zanotti flats and michael kors riding boots


those badgley mischka's are HOTT


----------



## cocosapphire

4Elegance said:


> These are amazing I love them


 
Thank you!!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

lorihmatthews said:


> Where did you get those KS mary janes? I MUST have them. Do you know the style name?



I found them at my Nordstrom Rack.  I think they are the Kate Spade Kea Mary Jane pumps


----------



## fumi

Canneiv said:


> Manolo Blahnik jewel heels
> 
> 
> View attachment 1828086



These Manolos are so classic and pretty!


----------



## pquiles

These were my latest purchase.


----------



## 4Elegance

pquiles said:
			
		

> These were my latest purchase.



Love these.  Great color too


----------



## NeonLights

pquiles said:


> View attachment 1831426
> 
> 
> These were my latest purchase.



OOh these are hot!!! Love them


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lynx13 said:


> I like these but probably won't get much wear out of them so will probably send them back:
> Prada flame shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1786067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1786068



Talk about "hot" shoes


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Eli84 said:


> My Prada bow flats, navy blue/black


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

heathery said:


> Latest bargain finds!
> 
> 
> Christian Siriano for Payless harness boot, $7.50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lela Rose for Payless colorblock boot, $7.50.
> 
> 
> Hot Kiss boot, $10.



I like these! great deal too


----------



## Myrkur

cvlshopaholic said:


> I've went on a little splurge  badgley mischka sandals, kate spade mary janes, giuseppe zanotti flats and michael kors riding boots



Nice boots!


----------



## Myrkur

bprimuslevy said:


> I bought these during the US NAP sale and am just getting around to posting them.
> 
> View attachment 1810736
> 
> 
> These I bought from CL eComm last Friday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1810739



Sexy loubs


----------



## Leighsdesign

I just picked up a sample pair of Givenchy Vittorias heels in gold glitter for half off. They're so shimmery in real life!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Jimmy Choo Weber nude suede ballet flats with bling!


----------



## Myrkur

lorihmatthews said:


> Jimmy Choo Weber nude suede ballet flats with bling!



love the bling !!


----------



## Myrkur

Leighsdesign said:


> I just picked up a sample pair of Givenchy Vittorias heels in gold glitter for half off. They're so shimmery in real life!


these are amazing!


----------



## 4Elegance

Leighsdesign said:
			
		

> I just picked up a sample pair of Givenchy Vittorias heels in gold glitter for half off. They're so shimmery in real life!



Love these.  Are they comfy?


----------



## Nathalya

lorihmatthews said:


> Jimmy Choo Weber nude suede ballet flats with bling!



Cute!


----------



## jen_sparro

Leighsdesign said:


> I just picked up a sample pair of Givenchy Vittorias heels in gold glitter for half off. They're so shimmery in real life!



These are STUNNING!!! I want


----------



## GrRoxy

Leighsdesign said:


> I just picked up a sample pair of Givenchy Vittorias heels in gold glitter for half off. They're so shimmery in real life!



Gorgeous! And half price... congrats!



lorihmatthews said:


> Jimmy Choo Weber nude suede ballet flats with bling!



So lovely


----------



## Eli84

~Fabulousity~ said:


>



thank you, they are seriously super comfy



Leighsdesign said:


> I just picked up a sample pair of Givenchy  Vittorias heels in gold glitter for half off. They're so shimmery in  real life!



OMG, gorgeous shoes


lorihmatthews said:


> Jimmy Choo Weber nude suede ballet flats with bling!



so cute!


----------



## Leighsdesign

4Elegance said:


> Love these.  Are they comfy?



Thanks! These shoes are trimmed in suede, so they're quite comfortable. They seem to run large: I usually wear 39 or 39.5, but I was able to get away with 38.5 in these.


----------



## Brazucaa

serenrose00 said:


> Hey thanks for your suggestions
> Length is ok for the peep toes I think but they're painfully narrow  want to get them professionally stretched


 
To get them professionally stretched is a good idea IF they are competent, but it is always a bit of a 'hit or miss' thing... with such expensive shoes, I would either try the break-in "sock trick" while watching my favourite DVDs at home, or the gel pads *ilovesatchels* suggested, after having exchanged the peep toes for a size 37. 

The gel pads would be the best bet, I feel, as they not only help the shoes to feel snug, without hopefully being too tight, but also improve the comfort by giving you extra padding where it matters most. Also, if you get the transparent gel ones (sometimes sold as 'sandal pads' or something similar) they will not show. Anyway, good luck with your new shoes - they are TDF indeed.

B


----------



## katran26

lorihmatthews said:


> jimmy choo weber nude suede ballet flats with bling!


 
adore!!!!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Just getting around to posting shoes that were purchased fairly recently but were never revealed! Get ready for eye candy ...

Stuart Weitzman black patent leather with white toe caps


----------



## lorihmatthews

Kate Spade wool peep toe pumps with fur detail, got these for a steal on eBay (although the soles are a little more worn than I had hoped)


----------



## lorihmatthews

Prada black patent pumps with silver buckle detail


----------



## lorihmatthews

Miu Miu mint green slingbacks


----------



## lorihmatthews

Prada suede ballet flats with fur pom poms


----------



## Myrkur

lorihmatthews said:


> Prada suede ballet flats with fur pom poms



aw the poms are cute!


----------



## fumi

lorihmatthews said:


> Jimmy Choo Weber nude suede ballet flats with bling!



I love sparkly shoes!


----------



## Flip88

lorihmatthews said:
			
		

> Prada suede ballet flats with fur pom poms



fabulous, they are gorgeous


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

my first pair of pumps i bought in italy and i LOVE them!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

All about comfort!


----------



## nillacobain

My first Casadei - super comfy!


----------



## Luv n bags

I love Prada and I love wedges.  Just got these....and I love them!
http://www.dsw.com/shoe/prada+reptile+embossed+wedge+sandal?prodId=261439&productRef=SEARCH

My bubble bursted! These are made in China! The website says they are made in Italy, but the stamp on the shoes show made in China.  For almost $400, I want shoes that were made in Italy!


----------



## nikita58467

Jcrew factory Anya classic ballet flats


----------



## lorihmatthews

tigertrixie said:


> I love Prada and I love wedges.  Just got these....and I love them!
> http://www.dsw.com/shoe/prada+reptile+embossed+wedge+sandal?prodId=261439&productRef=SEARCH
> 
> My bubble bursted! These are made in China! The website says they are made in Italy, but the stamp on the shoes show made in China.  For almost $400, I want shoes that were made in Italy!



From the looks of the Prada label on those sandals, I think that is the Prada Sport line, which isn't made in Italy. The "regular" Prada line shoes are made in Italy.


----------



## Luv n bags

lorihmatthews said:


> From the looks of the Prada label on those sandals, I think that is the Prada Sport line, which isn't made in Italy. The "regular" Prada line shoes are made in Italy.


 
Thanks! I own one pair of Prada boots that I bought from Saks, so I am not really familiar with this brand.  Now that I know, I will look for regular Pradas!


----------



## lorihmatthews

tigertrixie said:


> Thanks! I own one pair of Prada boots that I bought from Saks, so I am not really familiar with this brand.  Now that I know, I will look for regular Pradas!



Take a look at the last few pairs of Pradas I posted -- you'll see that the name inside the shoe is different. That should help you in your future purchases.


----------



## FFan76

I got these Dolce & Gabbana shoes.


----------



## clu13

LK Bennett sledge pumps in taupe - Kate's shoes


----------



## Divealicious

clu13 said:
			
		

> LK Bennett sledge pumps in taupe - Kate's shoes



Love LK Bennett! I prefer without platform so opted for the Shilo and they're my perfect pump. You'll love yours, so comfy!


----------



## clu13

Divealicious said:
			
		

> Love LK Bennett! I prefer without platform so opted for the Shilo and they're my perfect pump. You'll love yours, so comfy!



I have a feeling this won't be my last  pair. They had purple suede pumps with a hidden playform that were amazing! I wanted them very badly but i was good. I liked the Shilo a lot - very comfortable! I'm short but have relatively slender legs so I always go for a platform - got to accentuate the positive and hide the rest!


----------



## mojito3008

Been in love with these since they came out and just got them for a steal. Can't wait for them to arrive! Louboutin Armadillo Bride (sorry for the bad quality picture).


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

clu13 said:


> LK Bennett sledge pumps in taupe - Kate's shoes



Lovely! I have these in black and they just sit on my shelf, they are too big.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

These are my most recent additions....

Chanel Camelia Flats






Alaia Heels-my first for this brand and I love them. 









And a pair of Addidas


----------



## kittenslingerie

NikkisABagGirl said:


> These are my most recent additions....
> 
> Chanel Camelia Flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alaia Heels-my first for this brand and I love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pair of Addidas



OMG I love those adidas, more details name, model, etc...?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

kittenslingerie said:


> OMG I love those adidas, more details name, model, etc...?



The box says "Hard Court Hi" G47593. I got them from Champs.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

new shoes 





left: Barbados Salvatore Ferragamo
right: Hush Puppies Wedges


----------



## tobefetching

Got two new pairs of shoes today... Not too familiar with Gianni Bini but I fell in love with these. The leather on the booties is SO soft.


----------



## mojito3008

Recent addition, Dior Portofino.


----------



## Donnachloe

I love so many of these, but especially the Alaia open toes.  Where do you wear such high heels?  Do you wear them for special occasions only?
Donnachloe


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Donnachloe said:


> I love so many of these, but especially the Alaia open toes.  Where do you wear such high heels?  Do you wear them for special occasions only?
> Donnachloe



I am going to wear them to work. I feel like I can get away with the high heel when there is no platform.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

mojito3008 said:


> Recent addition, Dior Portofino.



These are so gorgeous!


----------



## LVMademoiselle

NikkisABagGirl said:


> These are my most recent additions....
> 
> Chanel Camelia Flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alaia Heels-my first for this brand and I love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pair of Addidas



I really love all your purchases!!!  I can't wear them that high, but I love it and your legs are so beautiful!


----------



## NeonLights

NikkisABagGirl said:


> These are my most recent additions....
> 
> Chanel Camelia Flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alaia Heels-my first for this brand and I love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pair of Addidas



I looove those Alaia!!!

Do you mind me as asking where you got them from ?


----------



## NeonLights

MrsRance said:


> new shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left: Barbados Salvatore Ferragamo
> right: Hush Puppies Wedges



Those Ferragamo's are sooo sweet.. i'm tempted to get a pair


----------



## HelenaOfficial

NeonLights said:
			
		

> Those Ferragamo's are sooo sweet.. i'm tempted to get a pair



you should  mine are last season color though


----------



## NeonLights

MrsRance said:


> you should  mine are last season color though



I best go and have another look tomorrow when i'm in town..


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVMademoiselle said:


> I really love all your purchases!!!  I can't wear them that high, but I love it and your legs are so beautiful!


Thanks. 



NeonLights said:


> I looove those Alaia!!!
> 
> Do you mind me as asking where you got them from ?


Yeah, no prob. I got them from The Outnet.


----------



## 4Elegance

My Prada booties but still debating


----------



## chunkylover53

New Miu Mius! Absolutely love them; they are so comfortable that I think I need another pair...


----------



## MissK_Marie

4Elegance said:


> My Prada booties but still debating
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1849440



What's there to debate about??? Those are gorgeous! definitely a keeper for fall/winter


----------



## 4Elegance

MissK_Marie said:
			
		

> What's there to debate about??? Those are gorgeous! definitely a keeper for fall/winter



Thank you.  The debate is that they are suede and what I can wear them with.  Any suggestions?


----------



## cheyqua

4Elegance said:


> Thank you.  The debate is that they are suede and what I can wear them with.  Any suggestions?



That is such a beautiful pair! I can imagine wearing it with leather jacket + shirt + mini skirt + tights or simply wear it over black skinny jeans??


----------



## Champers21

Just went crazy over CO shoes!!!!
Waiting for the 4 to arrive woohoo!!


----------



## Champers21

Bought over the month or so too!
Oh dear!! I think I just might be addicted to shoes


----------



## GoGlam

Champers21 said:
			
		

> Just went crazy over CO shoes!!!!
> Waiting for the 4 to arrive woohoo!!



Love thecolors!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

NeonLights said:
			
		

> I best go and have another look tomorrow when i'm in town..



looking forward


----------



## iraa

Have pre ordered these Kirkwoods for Prabal Gurung. The wait seems endless... can't wait for them to arrive sometime in September!


----------



## beata-kelly

iraa said:


> Have pre ordered these Kirkwoods for Prabal Gurung. The wait seems endless... can't wait for them to arrive sometime in September!


they are amazing!


----------



## 4Elegance

cheyqua said:
			
		

> That is such a beautiful pair! I can imagine wearing it with leather jacket + shirt + mini skirt + tights or simply wear it over black skinny jeans??



Thank you.  Scanning my closet mentally now but I am 99% sure I'll keep them


----------



## MissK_Marie

iraa said:


> Have pre ordered these Kirkwoods for Prabal Gurung. The wait seems endless... can't wait for them to arrive sometime in September!



those are absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## MissK_Marie

cheyqua said:


> That is such a beautiful pair! I can imagine wearing it with leather jacket + shirt + mini skirt + tights or simply wear it over black skinny jeans??





my thoughts exactly!!! Along with any type/color blazer


----------



## am2022

loving all the shoe buys ladies!!!


----------



## am2022

bought these in the past month!
Alexander wang chloe and joan
Isabel marant bazil and dicker!


----------



## Cshotcoco

Love at first sight  I just got these last week cant wait to it gets a little cooler to wear them.


----------



## Cshotcoco

I also brought these they look even better in person I tried to load the actually picture but I keep getting an error message.


----------



## qtcoco

Champers21 said:


> Just went crazy over CO shoes!!!!
> Waiting for the 4 to arrive woohoo!!


 
mod pic please!


----------



## Champers21

Cshotcoco said:
			
		

> I also brought these they look even better in person I tried to load the actually picture but I keep getting an error message.



R these the loubie straus sneakers???!!
OMG!!! I so want them but they r sold out


----------



## Champers21

qtcoco said:
			
		

> mod pic please!



Sure!! Once they arrive


----------



## 4Elegance

amacasa said:
			
		

> bought these in the past month!
> Alexander wang chloe and joan
> Isabel marant bazil and dicker!



OMG where did you find the A Wang shoes?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

4Elegance said:


> OMG where did you find the A Wang shoes?


 
I second that.


----------



## chrunchy

Cshotcoco said:


> I also brought these they look even better in person I tried to load the actually picture but I keep getting an error message.



Wow, they are so gorgeous


----------



## Mia Bella

amacasa said:


> bought these in the past month!
> Alexander wang chloe and joan
> Isabel marant bazil and dicker!



Love love loove the Chloes and the Bazils. Would love to see some mods of the Chloes!!! 



Cshotcoco said:


> Love at first sight  I just got these last week cant wait to it gets a little cooler to wear them.



Ok these flats....are my cup of tea. I find flats too femme and cute so I rarely buy them..but slap some studs on a pair and I'm there! Care to share some mods?


----------



## Cshotcoco

chrunchy said:


> Wow, they are so gorgeous


 
Thank You.


----------



## Cshotcoco

Mia Bella said:


> Love love loove the Chloes and the Bazils. Would love to see some mods of the Chloes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok these flats....are my cup of tea. I find flats too femme and cute so I rarely buy them..but slap some studs on a pair and I'm there! Care to share some mods?


I"ll try for some reason I keeping having problems trying to up load pics.


----------



## Cshotcoco

Champers21 said:


> R these the loubie straus sneakers???!!
> OMG!!! I so want them but they r sold out


They are Ruthie Davis


----------



## Cshotcoco

chrunchy said:


> Wow, they are so gorgeous


Thank You.


----------



## mojito3008

NikkisABagGirl said:


> These are so gorgeous!



Thank you so much


----------



## mojito3008

Just ordered these Burak Uyan booties for $170 instead of $1000


----------



## clu13

Great sale on Endless - Jean Michel Cazabat Shala and Shakira. Forgive me for my veiny ankles - I had just gotten back from a run. I saw the UPS guy pull up as I was leaving so I ran faster than normal so I could home to my shoes


----------



## clu13

mojito3008 said:
			
		

> Just ordered these Burak Uyan booties for $170 instead of $1000



Fabulous!


----------



## am2022

wow... fab looking and fab price!



mojito3008 said:


> Just ordered these Burak Uyan booties for $170 instead of $1000


----------



## am2022

love!!! how do you like the heart pillows?



clu13 said:


> Great sale on Endless - Jean Michel Cazabat Shala and Shakira. Forgive me for my veiny ankles - I had just gotten back from a run. I saw the UPS guy pull up as I was leaving so I ran faster than normal so I could home to my shoes


----------



## Christchrist

Rene caovilla multi jeweled sandal


----------



## am2022

Hi! Would that be the chloes?  saks.com sweetie!!!



4Elegance said:


> OMG where did you find the A Wang shoes?


----------



## MissBalLouis

Wow, everyone's shoes look so lovely!


----------



## am2022

Soon dear Mia! when the occassion to wear them props up!!!





Mia Bella said:


> Love love loove the Chloes and the Bazils. Would love to see some mods of the Chloes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok these flats....are my cup of tea. I find flats too femme and cute so I rarely buy them..but slap some studs on a pair and I'm there! Care to share some mods?


 
hi saks.com dear!!!



NikkisABagGirl said:


> I second that.


----------



## MissK_Marie

Christchrist said:


> Rene caovilla multi jeweled sandal
> 
> View attachment 1851907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851908


those are soooo pretty!!! Great buy


----------



## Christchrist

MissK_Marie said:
			
		

> those are soooo pretty!!! Great buy



Thanks


----------



## 4Elegance

amacasa said:


> Hi! Would that be the chloes?  saks.com sweetie!!!



Thank you. I am going to see if they have my size.


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:


> Rene caovilla multi jeweled sandal
> 
> View attachment 1851907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851908



absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:
			
		

> absolutely stunning!!!



Thank you


----------



## hayesld

I am a sucker for bows and this is my first nude shoe. These were an additional 50% off at Off  5th. They had black too but I had to be good. 

Alondra Patent in Adobe:


----------



## GrRoxy

hayesld said:


> I am a sucker for bows and this is my first nude shoe. These were an additional 50% off at Off  5th. They had black too but I had to be good.
> 
> Alondra Patent in Adobe:



Wow! So beautiful  Congrats!


----------



## Donnachloe

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I am going to wear them to work. I feel like I can get away with the high heel when there is no platform.


Sigh, I just cannot wear really high heels (3" or more) for any length of time.  I did that for many years and now my feet are paying for it!


----------



## Donnachloe

Love these and I love the nude shoe!


----------



## Champers21

I've gone to shoe heaven!!!!


----------



## mojito3008

I just got the insanest shoes ever, Nicholas Kirkwood for Rodarte


----------



## mojito3008

clu13 said:


> Fabulous!





amacasa said:


> wow... fab looking and fab price!



Thank you


----------



## mojito3008

Champers21 said:


> I've gone to shoe heaven!!!!



Love your Lady Peep's!!


----------



## Christchrist

Champers21 said:
			
		

> I've gone to shoe heaven!!!!



I want those peeps. So hot!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

mojito3008 said:


> I just got the insanest shoes ever, Nicholas Kirkwood for Rodarte



These are STUNNING!!!!! amazing find!!! Please post mod pics!!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Champers21 said:
			
		

> I've gone to shoe heaven!!!!



  all so gorgeous


----------



## jeninvan

Champers21 said:


> I've gone to shoe heaven!!!!



What an amazing haul they re all tdf congratulations on your new additions!!


----------



## Mia Bella

Champers21 said:


> I've gone to shoe heaven!!!!


Holy. cow. What a haul! All are gorgeous especially the first 2 studded pairs.  


mojito3008 said:


> I just got the insanest shoes ever, Nicholas Kirkwood for Rodarte


These are insane! Mods maybe? 

-----

Here are my Helmut Lang boots that I just received yesterday.


----------



## green.bee

mojito3008 said:


> I just got the insanest shoes ever, Nicholas Kirkwood for Rodarte



OMG! these are fierce .


----------



## green.bee

Mia Bella said:


> Here are my Helmut Lang boots that I just received yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1855533



these boots are to die for  and look at these mile long legs.
where did you buy them?

ETA:I just read on your blog where did you buy these beauties


----------



## Champers21

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> Holy. cow. What a haul! All are gorgeous especially the first 2 studded pairs.
> 
> These are insane! Mods maybe?
> 
> -----
> 
> Here are my Helmut Lang boots that I just received yesterday.



Thank you!! You've got a gorgeous pair of HL boots!!! And equally gorgeous legs!!


----------



## Mia Bella

green.bee said:


> these boots are to die for  and look at these mile long legs.
> where did you buy them?
> 
> ETA:I just read on your blog where did you buy these beauties



Thank you green.bee for your kind words!   Yup, I got them on the Helmut Lang site. It was SUCH a pleasant surprise! I must add that the heeled version is also stunning! Argh. HL is going to do me in!




Champers21 said:


> Thank you!! You've got a gorgeous pair of HL boots!!! And equally gorgeous legs!!



Thank you Champers!  I can say the same about you - your legs are killer in all of your beautiful new shoes. You have fantastic taste!!! Super jelly.


----------



## Ryki

My new Monolos

http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/6797/umfzgllg5j.jpg


----------



## mojito3008

Love love love these sooooooo...oooo much. *Sincerelycass11*, *Mia Bella*, will post mod pics by the end of the week *Mia Bella*, your HL's look breathtaking on you!!




Sincerelycass11 said:


> These are STUNNING!!!!! amazing find!!! Please post mod pics!!






Mia Bella said:


> Holy. cow. What a haul! All are gorgeous especially the first 2 studded pairs.
> 
> These are insane! Mods maybe?
> 
> -----
> 
> Here are my Helmut Lang boots that I just received yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1855533






green.bee said:


> OMG! these are fierce .


----------



## GingerSnap527

Tahari black/black patent pumps (TJ Maxx)


----------



## Cshotcoco

Champers21 said:


> R these the loubie straus sneakers???!!
> OMG!!! I so want them but they r sold out


No  they are Ruthie Davis.


----------



## Champers21

My new Dior shoes


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Champers21 said:
			
		

> My new Dior shoes



LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE THESE!!!! How do they feel on?


----------



## mojito3008

OMG I wantes these too they look amazing on you!!!! Where did you get them, did you pay full retail?




Champers21 said:


> My new Dior shoes


----------



## NeonLights

Champers21 said:


> My new Dior shoes



They look amazing!!! Congrats


----------



## Christchrist

Champers21 said:
			
		

> My new Dior shoes



Those are friggin gorg


----------



## cute330xigrl

Champers21 said:


> My new Dior shoes



wow, those are stunning. very flattering...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Champers21 said:


> My new Dior shoes



Love!!!


----------



## Mia Bella

mojito3008 said:


> Love love love these sooooooo...oooo much. *Sincerelycass11*, *Mia Bella*, will post mod pics by the end of the week *Mia Bella*, your HL's look breathtaking on you!!



Thank you! Can't wait for your pics 



Champers21 said:


> My new Dior shoes



Gorgeous! Absolutely love these.


----------



## cocosapphire

Just got these Brown Gucci Wedge Boots


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

cocosapphire said:


> Just got these Brown Gucci Wedge Boots



Those are hot!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hayesld said:


> I am a sucker for bows and this is my first nude shoe. These were an additional 50% off at Off  5th. They had black too but I had to be good.
> 
> Alondra Patent in Adobe:



Those are really sexy!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Rene caovilla multi jeweled sandal
> 
> View attachment 1851907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851908



Gasps!!! Those are gorgeous!!! I just fell in love!


----------



## fumi

Champers21 said:


> My new Dior shoes



Unique shoes!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Gasps!!! Those are gorgeous!!! I just fell in love!



They are hard to get now. I love them so


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are hot!!


 
Definitely.


----------



## cocosapphire

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are hot!!


 

Thank you, Lavenderduckiez!


----------



## green.bee

Champers21 said:


> My new Dior shoes



beautiful. I like the color combo.



cocosapphire said:


> Just got these Brown Gucci Wedge Boots



Beautiful! simple yet chic.


----------



## cocosapphire

green.bee said:


> Beautiful! simple yet chic.


 

Thanks, green.bee!  I imagine I will love these for many years!


----------



## MissK_Marie

I usually buy really funky shoes...However now I'm working on adding classic staple pieces to my shoe collection, so I picked up a few pair.....

Alejandro Ingelmo- black spider wedges

Gianmarco Lorenzi- black patent peeps

Casadei- suede nude pumps


----------



## jellybebe

I have been looking for the perfect velvet smoking slippers so I hope these Miu Miu ones fit the bill!


----------



## GoGlam

Beautiful shoes everyone!


----------



## cakegirl

I got these deep red Chloe ankle boots-love them!


----------



## kett

Those Ingelmo's are amazing!


----------



## solen29

Hi I am new on this blog where can i get my CL verify ?


----------



## jeninvan

Just got these today one of my UGH...it's simple but always loved it...YSL


----------



## jeninvan

cocosapphire said:
			
		

> Just got these Brown Gucci Wedge Boots



Those are so gorg...congratulations


----------



## am2022

wow... what a haul!!! love the COs!



Champers21 said:


> I've gone to shoe heaven!!!!


----------



## am2022

i just commented on this on the other thread and can't help but make a comment here as well... simply stunning!!!



Mia Bella said:


> Holy. cow. What a haul! All are gorgeous especially the first 2 studded pairs.
> 
> These are insane! Mods maybe?
> 
> -----
> 
> Here are my Helmut Lang boots that I just received yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1855533


----------



## am2022

Congrats lady!!!
one of my HG shoes... now you belong to the other ladies that have snagged this pair:  SL, Bullet and demi...
I have a whole thread dedicated to this rodartes!!!



mojito3008 said:


> I just got the insanest shoes ever, Nicholas Kirkwood for Rodarte


----------



## am2022

love love this pair jelly!!!  



jellybebe said:


> I have been looking for the perfect velvet smoking slippers so I hope these Miu Miu ones fit the bill!


----------



## am2022

cant go wrong with classic tribtoos!!!



jeninvan said:


> Just got these today one of my UGH...it's simple but always loved it...YSL
> 
> View attachment 1860585


----------



## hayesld

Talbots classics, got both for a total of just under $50 shipped!

Riri in Dark crimson
Reem in Mauve (nudish pink)


----------



## hayesld

cakegirl said:


> I got these deep red Chloe ankle boots-love them!



Beautiful color and love the big heel!


----------



## MrsCamilla

hayesld said:
			
		

> Talbots classics, got both for a total of just under $50 shipped!
> 
> Riri in Dark crimson
> Reem in Mauve (nudish pink)



Gorgeous, love love love the toe cleavage. Do they run TTS?


----------



## Dukeprincess

hayesld said:


> Talbots classics, got both for a total of just under $50 shipped!
> 
> Riri in Dark crimson
> Reem in Mauve (nudish pink)



WOAH, these are gorgeous.  Are they still in stores? They look amazing on your feet!


----------



## hayesld

MrsCamilla said:


> Gorgeous, love love love the toe cleavage. Do they run TTS?



Yes, I think they run TTS. I was a 7 before having my daughter and am now a 7.5 (went to DSW and tried on different styles to see if my feet grew  The red ones I ordered in a 7.5 narrow because that's what was left. It is definitely snug across the wide part but fits good on my small heel. The nude ones are a regular width and fit perfect in the width but are slightly loose in the heel (nothing a heel grip won't fix.) I would have ordered an 8 narrow if they had it in stock. I am a 38 in European brands.


----------



## hayesld

Dukeprincess said:


> WOAH, these are gorgeous.  Are they still in stores? They look amazing on your feet!



Thanks! I ordered these from the online outlet store. I went to my local outlet and they only had a couple pairs of flats so not sure if they are in the outlet stores.


----------



## BerlinPrincess

my lastest shoe haul


----------



## RTA

jeninvan said:


> Just got these today one of my UGH...it's simple but always loved it...YSL
> 
> View attachment 1860585



Very very nice!


----------



## jeninvan

amacasa said:


> cant go wrong with classic tribtoos!!!



not at all...just so classic


----------



## jeninvan

RTA said:


> Very very nice!



thank you


----------



## jeninvan

BerlinPrincess said:


> my lastest shoe haul



OMG!! amazing haul....congratulations!!!


----------



## jeninvan

MissK_Marie said:


> I usually buy really funky shoes...However now I'm working on adding classic staple pieces to my shoe collection, so I picked up a few pair.....
> 
> Alejandro Ingelmo- black spider wedges
> 
> Gianmarco Lorenzi- black patent peeps
> 
> Casadei- suede nude pumps



love them all...congrats on the haul


----------



## cocosapphire

jeninvan said:


> Those are so gorg...congratulations


 
Thank you!   I'm just so happy with this great Gucci find!


----------



## MissK_Marie

jeninvan said:


> love them all...congrats on the haul





Thanks doll!


----------



## fendifemale

BerlinPrincess said:


> my lastest shoe haul


Whoah! Nice haul.


----------



## cakegirl

hayesld said:


> Beautiful color and love the big heel!



Thanks! I just saw they were in the NY Times:
http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/08/22/the-get-chloes-boots/?ref=womens-fashion/


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> love love this pair jelly!!!



I need to be good like you and ban myself! I am allowed one more item this season and then that's it!


----------



## fumi

hayesld said:


> Talbots classics, got both for a total of just under $50 shipped!
> 
> Riri in Dark crimson
> Reem in Mauve (nudish pink)



Pretty shoes!


----------



## fumi

BerlinPrincess said:


> my lastest shoe haul



That's a great haul!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

BerlinPrincess said:


> my lastest shoe haul



Love Ferragamo flats. Nice new shoes.


----------



## myism

BerlinPrincess said:


> my lastest shoe haul



wow lots of ferragamos and they all look great! congrats


----------



## Dukeprincess

Alexander Wang Liya pumps for me today at work!


----------



## madamefifi

These Muck boots:


----------



## am2022

love the wang liya!!!



Dukeprincess said:


> Alexander Wang Liya pumps for me today at work!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1861613


----------



## Lajokuitson

beck77 said:


> Love these. How much did you buy it for? Do anyone know if any online store that is selling this? I don't live in US. So need to purchase it online.
> [/CENTER]


 

its a good purchase.


----------



## Lajokuitson

I need council to buy pumps online


----------



## fumi

Dukeprincess said:


> Alexander Wang Liya pumps for me today at work!
> View attachment 1861613



I love AW shoes!


----------



## kett

I was shopping for sunglasses and couldn't resist these (warning: crappy pictures ahead)


----------



## smile4me6

kett said:
			
		

> I was shopping for sunglasses and couldn't resist these (warning: crappy pictures ahead)



Kett, I absolutely love the shoes in your avatar!!! May I have details on those?


----------



## Dukeprincess

amacasa said:


> love the wang liya!!!





fumi said:


> I love AW shoes!



Thank you!


----------



## Lajokuitson

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^^^Oooh, I'd love to see a brighter picture!
> 
> ^I ordered Steve Madden's from Endless too!
> I got these: http://www.endless.com/dp/B0019LZ64E -last pair I think.


Nice boots love steve madden wedges


----------



## Lajokuitson

RTA said:


> Very very nice!


Tribtoo the must have of YSL


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

My delivery just came today...got these..


----------



## Myrkur

Champers21 said:


> My new Dior shoes



cute!!


----------



## Myrkur

Champers21 said:


> I've gone to shoe heaven!!!!



omg love the loubs!!


----------



## Christchrist

NikkisABagGirl said:
			
		

> My delivery just came today...got these..



Those are cute. They fit you like a glove


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Christchrist said:


> Those are cute. They fit you like a glove



Thanks. I love them!


----------



## green.bee

Dukeprincess said:


> Alexander Wang Liya pumps for me today at work!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1861613



they are gorgeous !!!


----------



## kett

smile4me6 said:


> Kett, I absolutely love the shoes in your avatar!!! May I have details on those?



Thank you! They are so crazy, they are like my favorite shoes ever. They are Balenciaga from fall 2009. 

They did this style, a strappy bootie style and a full on bootie (the retail releases didn't have that scarf tied around them):


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kett said:


> Thank you! They are so crazy, they are like my favorite shoes ever. They are Balenciaga from fall 2009.
> 
> They did this style, a strappy bootie style and a full on bootie (the retail releases didn't have that scarf tied around them):



Cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My delivery just came today...got these..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1864331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1864332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1864333



I love the color! Very beautiful!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the color! Very beautiful!


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## mojito3008

Thank you I just checked your thread out, you seem to be as crazy about them as I am!! Hope you'll get a pair in your size as well!!)



amacasa said:


> Congrats lady!!!
> one of my HG shoes... now you belong to the other ladies that have snagged this pair:  SL, Bullet and demi...
> I have a whole thread dedicated to this rodartes!!!


----------



## mojito3008

Wow they look even better on!! Congrats)



kett said:


> I was shopping for sunglasses and couldn't resist these (warning: crappy pictures ahead)


----------



## mojito3008

So this is my newest addition, Aperlai boots. These are probably my UUUUUUUUUHG of ALL times


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

mojito3008 said:


> So this is my newest addition, Aperlai boots. These are probably my UUUUUUUUUHG of ALL times



Nice!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mojito3008 said:


> So this is my newest addition, Aperlai boots. These are probably my UUUUUUUUUHG of ALL times



Those boots look hot! Post model pics please!


----------



## sedgewick

These are not in my hands yet but they must be mine  dolce and gabbana "cake shoe"!!!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

new shoes 

Beverly Feldman, Charles David and Hermes


----------



## jeninvan

Got a really good deal for this Sergio Rossi booties at Winners (equivalent to TJMaxx)


----------



## pavilion

Tory Burch navy sandals


----------



## jeninvan

Seriously need to go on a shoe ban but these were too good of a deal to pass up...prada pumps


----------



## grtlegs

jeninvan said:


> Seriously need to go on a shoe ban but these were too good of a deal to pass up...prada pumps
> 
> View attachment 1870082



Where?.....how much did you pay?..


----------



## jeninvan

grtlegs said:


> Where?.....how much did you pay?..



i go it from Winners in edmonton (canada)..which is the sister company of TJMaxx...$299...


----------



## LeeLee1098

My new Isabel Marant Bobbys!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

MrsRance said:


> new shoes
> 
> Beverly Feldman, Charles David and Hermes


Those are cute styles!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jeninvan said:


> Got a really good deal for this Sergio Rossi booties at Winners (equivalent to TJMaxx)
> 
> View attachment 1869242



Those are really hot!


----------



## jeninvan

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are really hot!



Thank you


----------



## hayesld

I used this deal https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/4...p&rpi=82538430 and now these http://www.heels.com/womens-shoes/flory-medium-natural.html are on their way to me. I love the desert boots with skinny jeans and dresses trend right now.


----------



## loveshoes1

I got the same ones recently - my first Loubs. Enjoy them


NikkisABagGirl said:


> My delivery just came today...got these..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1864331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1864332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1864333


----------



## clu13

coach maely riding boots


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those are cute styles!



Thank you


----------



## pavilion

Just ordered these black Tory Burch wedges


----------



## hayesld

pavilion said:


> Just ordered these black Tory Burch wedges
> 
> View attachment 1872308



I love those, I have my eye on the Royal Tan ones to match my D&B bag.


----------



## green.bee

clu13 said:


> coach maely riding boots



great classic boots.


----------



## Kayapo97

mojito3008 said:


> So this is my newest addition, Aperlai boots. These are probably my UUUUUUUUUHG of ALL times


 
Lovely lets see some modelling pics.


----------



## gfairenoughh

LeeLee1098 said:


> My new Isabel Marant Bobbys!



Cute! You look great


----------



## TMD

my first pair of nude shoes


----------



## Christchrist

TMD said:
			
		

> my first pair of nude shoes



Those are very cute


----------



## TMD

Christchrist said:


> Those are very cute



thank you!i searched so long a beautiful nude shoe and i finally found it


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

TMD said:
			
		

> my first pair of nude shoes



Love that bow on the back! Adorable.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

TMD said:
			
		

> my first pair of nude shoes



So prettyyyyy


----------



## hayesld

TMD said:


> my first pair of nude shoes



Love those nude wedges and the bow is so cute. What brand are they? They are pretty but practical. 

A couple more Talbots sale shoes:


----------



## TMD

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Love that bow on the back! Adorable.





MrsRance said:


> So prettyyyyy





hayesld said:


> Love those nude wedges and the bow is so cute. What brand are they? They are pretty but practical.
> 
> A couple more Talbots sale shoes:



Thank you! I bought them at a local boutique so they are from a no name brand but it was love at first sight when i saw them.


----------



## vajra

hayesld said:


> Love those nude wedges and the bow is so cute. What brand are they? They are pretty but practical.
> 
> A couple more Talbots sale shoes:




Those are very amazing and awesome shoes.Designs are so stylish and latest.
Pretty and gorgeous products...


----------



## mojito3008

Thnaks Kayapo!! I will as soon as they arrive, I have promised to do some modelling pics of other additions too so I'll post them all together!



Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely lets see some modelling pics.


----------



## Lvgirl71

My new YSL Tributes in Amarena!


----------



## mojito3008

Most recent additions, Louboutin Rolando and Lina boots, love them


----------



## MissK_Marie

mojito3008 said:


> Most recent additions, Louboutin Rolando and Lina boots, love them



love the boots!


----------



## Kayapo97

jeninvan said:


> Got a really good deal for this Sergio Rossi booties at Winners (equivalent to TJMaxx)
> 
> View attachment 1869242


Congrats on grabbing such a lovely pair of booties!


----------



## mojito3008

MissK_Marie said:


> love the boots!



Thank you Marie!!


----------



## ~Moi~

Leopard print smoking slippers!


----------



## jeninvan

Kayapo97 said:


> Congrats on grabbing such a lovely pair of booties!



Thank you


----------



## GrRoxy

hayesld said:


> Love those nude wedges and the bow is so cute. What brand are they? They are pretty but practical.
> 
> A couple more Talbots sale shoes:



They look amazing on you!


----------



## hayesld

hayesld said:


> I used this deal https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/4...p&rpi=82538430 and now these http://www.heels.com/womens-shoes/flory-medium-natural.html are on their way to me. I love the desert boots with skinny jeans and dresses trend right now.



Here they are in person, love the rustic tomboy quality:


----------



## hayesld

GrRoxy said:


> They look amazing on you!



Thanks! Couldn't pass up $12 shoes!!


----------



## Manolos21

Finally, after lusting after Manolo Blahniks for many years, I finally have my first pair!! These are the Campy Mary-Janes...


----------



## GoGlam

Manolos21 said:
			
		

> Finally, after lusting after Manolo Blahniks for many years, I finally have my first pair!! These are the Campy Mary-Janes...



Congrats!!! I have these in the older, pointer-toed version but may need to get these! Love the rounded almond toe!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Manolos21 said:


> Finally, after lusting after Manolo Blahniks for many years, I finally have my first pair!! These are the Campy Mary-Janes...



OH MY! I love these. I seriously need these. Can you model them for us when you get a chance?


----------



## NeonLights

My recent shoe haul..  with more to come.. 

Pierre Hardy wedges, Louboutin flats, and Bally pumps (super comfy)..


----------



## MissBehavin

I saw these Giuseppe Zanotti wedges.
It's a 'I must try these' thing! LOL. 
So I have just placed an order, I'm expecting them to arrive
by Monday latest, wish me luck.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/318443


----------



## mojito3008

I am SO in love with your Bally's and your CL's! Great additions!




NeonLights said:


> My recent shoe haul..  with more to come..
> 
> Pierre Hardy wedges, Louboutin flats, and Bally pumps (super comfy)..


----------



## Cshotcoco

NeonLights said:


> My recent shoe haul..  with more to come..
> 
> Pierre Hardy wedges, Louboutin flats, and Bally pumps (super comfy)..


 
oooh nice  especially love the Ballys and Louboutin flats so cute.


----------



## Cullinan

Gorgeous shoes girls!!!

Can't post my next pair yet as they're flat black calf buckle booties being made to measure but will happily do so when they're finished.

My Crockett and Jones monk shoes have seen better days so I mainly wear my made to measure Gaziano and Girling Oxfords which have rubber soles to make them last ages!!!


----------



## NeonLights

Thanks ladies... the ballys are so comfy!!


----------



## Deborah1986

Manolos21 said:


> Finally, after lusting after Manolo Blahniks for many years, I finally have my first pair!! These are the Campy Mary-Janes...



Pretty love it congrats


----------



## pommerogue

Manolos21 said:


> Finally, after lusting after Manolo Blahniks for many years, I finally have my first pair!! These are the Campy Mary-Janes...


Love them!! They are so cute and so versatile!!


----------



## clu13

Feeling a bit international and kind of practical with these lower heels:

Roger Clergie (France), LK Bennett (Spain) and Alejandro Ingelmo (Italy)


----------



## Kayapo97

mojito3008 said:


> Most recent additions, Louboutin Rolando and Lina boots, love them


Wow you have been busy buying recently, would love to see some shots of the Lina boots being worn to get real idea of what they look like


----------



## clu13

MissBehavin said:


> I saw these Giuseppe Zanotti wedges.
> It's a 'I must try these' thing! LOL.
> So I have just placed an order, I'm expecting them to arrive
> by Monday latest, wish me luck.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/318443



Can't wait to see your pictures and your review.  I fear I would fall down the steps!


----------



## randr21

clu13 said:
			
		

> Feeling a bit international and kind of practical with these lower heels:
> 
> Roger Clergie (France), LK Bennett (Spain) and Alejandro Ingelmo (Italy)



Lk's are so elegant on u


----------



## clu13

randr21 said:


> Lk's are so elegant on u



Thank you!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

clu13 said:
			
		

> Feeling a bit international and kind of practical with these lower heels:
> 
> Roger Clergie (France), LK Bennett (Spain) and Alejandro Ingelmo (Italy)



I am loving your Alejandro Ingelmo


----------



## GrRoxy

NeonLights said:


> Thanks ladies... the ballys are so comfy!!



Im always tempted by Bally! Does their shoes have wider toe box? Ive never tried!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Rounded up my latest shoe haul and thought I'd share..2 fendi flats, prada ballerina flats and black satin pumps, giuseppe zanotti skull flats and dark brown pumps, a pair of patent kate spade pumps and a pair of manolo sandals!


----------



## LeeLee1098

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> Rounded up my latest shoe haul and thought I'd share..2 fendi flats, prada ballerina flats and black satin pumps, giuseppe zanotti skull flats and dark brown pumps, a pair of patent kate spade pumps and a pair of manolo sandals!



Great haul!!


----------



## fumi

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My delivery just came today...got these.



Super cute. I love the color!


----------



## mojito3008

cvlshopaholic said:


> Rounded up my latest shoe haul and thought I'd share..2 fendi flats, prada ballerina flats and black satin pumps, giuseppe zanotti skull flats and dark brown pumps, a pair of patent kate spade pumps and a pair of manolo sandals!



Your patent pumps are fabulous! They look amazing on you.


----------



## mojito3008

Got these Nina Ricci's in transit to me, these have everything I love in boots - I'm totally into the lace up, the shape and the suede/patent combo I know suede isn't easy to maintain but it's worth it!


----------



## NeonLights

GrRoxy said:


> Im always tempted by Bally! Does their shoes have wider toe box? Ive never tried!



They are a lot wider then they look hence the comfit factor..


----------



## NeonLights

cvlshopaholic said:


> Rounded up my latest shoe haul and thought I'd share..2 fendi flats, prada ballerina flats and black satin pumps, giuseppe zanotti skull flats and dark brown pumps, a pair of patent kate spade pumps and a pair of manolo sandals!



Love the manolos.. is it ostrich leather?


----------



## NeonLights

Last post..  here are the last of recent shoe haul.. 

Valentino bow pumps and Ysl tribute in navy patent and black patent ( one on either foot )


----------



## am2022

love all three!!!  i need all three!!!



NeonLights said:


> Last post..  here are the last of recent shoe haul..
> 
> Valentino bow pumps and Ysl tribute in navy patent and black patent ( one on either foot )


----------



## cvlshopaholic

LeeLee1098 said:


> Great haul!!



Thank you! 



mojito3008 said:


> Your patent pumps are fabulous! They look amazing on you.



Thanks! They are now one of my favorites..so versatile and they are super comfy too.



NeonLights said:


> Love the manolos.. is it ostrich leather?



Thanks, it's tooled.  Here's a closeup, the detailing is beautiful!


----------



## Cullinan

I'm having a pair of ankle boots made to measure as my feet are so small in black, with jodhpur buckles, but they won't be ready for ages.

My mum's bought me a spare pair of black nubuck Sketchers for Christmas and I snapped up Fitflops discontinued Super Navy suede Gogh sandals online before they disappeared.


----------



## DizzyFairy

Two new shoes I bought
White cork platform - one of most comfortable pair I have $140
"newlook" wedge, not the most comfortable shoes.. Size not true... 20pounds


----------



## cheyqua

Just a few from my latest (online) purchases in the past 4 months. Hubby brought them all the way from Baltimore to Jakarta Indonesia. 






First row: YSL, Christian Louboutin, Prada, Burberry, Burberry, Balenciaga, Versace
Second row: Miu Miu, Miu Miu, Prada, YSL, Derek Lam, Burberry


----------



## peggy13

NeonLights said:


> Last post..  here are the last of recent shoe haul..
> 
> Valentino bow pumps and Ysl tribute in navy patent and black patent ( one on either foot )


nice! do you have any mod pics ot the valentino bow pumps? not sure whether i should get them ?!


----------



## Christchrist

cheyqua said:
			
		

> Just a few from my latest (online) purchases in the past 4 months. Hubby brought them all the way from Baltimore to Jakarta Indonesia.
> 
> First row: YSL, Christian Louboutin, Prada, Burberry, Burberry, Balenciaga, Versace
> Second row: Miu Miu, Miu Miu, Prada, YSL, Derek Lam, Burberry



Wow. Nice haul. I love all of your picks. My girlfriend is in Jakarta. She can't wait to move back. Stinks that you can't ship there


----------



## GrRoxy

NeonLights said:


> Last post..  here are the last of recent shoe haul..
> 
> Valentino bow pumps and Ysl tribute in navy patent and black patent ( one on either foot )



These valentinos are soo pretty!


----------



## nascar fan

My new shoes:
Miu Miu
Miu Miu
Marc Jacobs - green
Marc Jacobs - burgundy


----------



## Christchrist

nascar fan said:
			
		

> My new shoes:
> Miu Miu
> Miu Miu
> Marc Jacobs - green
> Marc Jacobs - burgundy



Oh my goodness that gold stud set is TDF. Very lovely picks girl


----------



## nascar fan

Christchrist said:


> Oh my goodness that gold stud set is TDF. Very lovely picks girl


I'm glad to have someone say this.  I have been trying to talk myself into returning them, but I just don't want to!  I know they are a little "out there," but ...
I have wanted them for weeks.
And soooooo comfortable.


----------



## laurenychu

Just arrived yesterday, YSL malibu sneakers.


----------



## smile4me6

laurenychu said:
			
		

> just arrived yesterday, ysl malibu sneakers.



ca-yute!!!


----------



## Christchrist

nascar fan said:
			
		

> I'm glad to have someone say this.  I have been trying to talk myself into returning them, but I just don't want to!  I know they are a little "out there," but ...
> I have wanted them for weeks.
> And soooooo comfortable.



Oh no. Keepers


----------



## Deborah1986

laurenychu said:


> Just arrived yesterday, YSL malibu sneakers.



Wow i really love them ! Congrats


----------



## jen_sparro

laurenychu said:


> Just arrived yesterday, YSL malibu sneakers.



These are gorgeous!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

My first pair of Choos  Agnes in black patent, got them for $168


----------



## Christchrist

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> My first pair of Choos  Agnes in black patent, got them for $168



I do love a good choo. Nice grab. That price is great !


----------



## xlovely

Fall shoe haul:

Prada graphite boots- so so comfy and easy to wear

Rag & Bone Newbury booties- I love this burgundy color, the LA heat hasn't allowed me to wear these out yet but they're known to be comfortable

Charles Philip Shanghai striped slippers- like walking on clouds! I keep these at the office to slip on at my desk


----------



## xlovely

laurenychu said:
			
		

> Just arrived yesterday, YSL malibu sneakers.



I love these! We have pretty similar taste in shoes


----------



## amaka

Totally impulsive buy after over 35 miles of cycling.....blame it on the long bike ride


----------



## amaka

^^^^^

so sorry it's so large.......


----------



## Christchrist

amaka said:
			
		

> Totally impulsive buy after over 35 miles of cycling.....blame it on the long bike ride



You are bangin girl. I love the shoes too lol


----------



## laurenychu

Deborah1986 said:


> Wow i really love them ! Congrats


thank you deborah!



jen_sparro said:


> These are gorgeous!


thanks jen! pictures don`t do them justice!



xlovely said:


> I love these! We have pretty similar taste in shoes


we do! i love your new purchases!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

xlovely said:


> Fall shoe haul:
> Rag & Bone Newbury booties- I love this burgundy color, the LA heat  hasn't allowed me to wear these out yet but they're known to be  comfortable



Love these !

Needed really comfy boots ,which match my Colin bag


----------



## amaka

Christchrist said:


> You are bangin girl. I love the shoes too lol



LOL....thank you on both accounts!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

mojito3008 said:


> Got these Nina Ricci's in transit to me, these have everything I love in boots - I'm totally into the lace up, the shape and the suede/patent combo I know suede isn't easy to maintain but it's worth it!


Love those boots, got to see them when you get them.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Tahari Sylvia Bootie

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/product.jsp...DARGS=/dsw_shoes/catalog/product.jsp.addToBag


----------



## alexgh

KG Tori boots
http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=64114844


----------



## fumi

amaka said:


> Totally impulsive buy after over 35 miles of cycling.....blame it on the long bike ride



These are super cute! You have such a buff body too


----------



## fumi

nascar fan said:


> My new shoes:
> Miu Miu
> Miu Miu
> Marc Jacobs - green
> Marc Jacobs - burgundy



I love the studded Miu Mius! They look cool.


----------



## nascar fan

amaka said:


> Totally impulsive buy after over 35 miles of cycling.....blame it on the long bike ride


I love those!


----------



## nascar fan

fumi said:


> I love the studded Miu Mius! They look cool.


Thank you!
I'm so glad I decided to keep them.


----------



## Cshotcoco

laurenychu said:


> Just arrived yesterday, YSL malibu sneakers.


 
Love your sneakers s so chic and cute.


----------



## laurenychu

Cshotcoco said:


> Love your sneakers s so chic and cute.



thanks hun!


----------



## PearlyGS460

GingerSnap527 said:


> Tahari Sylvia Bootie
> 
> http://www.dsw.com/shoe/product.jsp...DARGS=/dsw_shoes/catalog/product.jsp.addToBag


 
These booties are the perfect fall/winter boots at the office. I am so in love with these. Off to the link I go.


----------



## larasc17

My new burberry babies!!!


----------



## alexgh

KG Tori boots^^ 
polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=64114844


----------



## Pomba

Ferrigamos (no pic yet ) and these - Nicholas Kirkwood


----------



## amaka

fumi said:


> These are super cute! You have such a buff body too




Thank you Fumi!!!!


----------



## mojito3008

My recent additions, been searching for both for a long time - Louis Vuitton and Givenchy boots


----------



## kett

Great additions Pomba and Mojito!


----------



## NeonLights

mojito3008 said:


> My recent additions, been searching for both for a long time - Louis Vuitton and Givenchy boots



Love those lv boots..


----------



## Totz87

my new hogan! 
the best shoes i never had, this is my 2nd pair!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Enzo Angiolini


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

My two new purchases. May I present you black patent daffodile in 160mm


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

My second purchase is the black patent pigalle plato 120mm.


----------



## Divealicious

^ love the pigalle, such a classic!
Congrats on your beautiful purchases!


----------



## GrRoxy

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My second purchase is the black patent pigalle plato 120mm.



Sexy and classic! Congrats


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> My two new purchases. May I present you black patent daffodile in 160mm






			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> My second purchase is the black patent pigalle plato 120mm.



You go girl. !


----------



## ivyfalls

Stuart Weitzman bootie !


----------



## HeelAddict

Nude Pigalle Plato 140


----------



## NeonLights

HeelAddict said:


> Nude Pigalle Plato 140



Love the nude pigalle!!! They look amazing on you..


----------



## pseze

I am still so new to the more luxurious shoes even though i have dreamed of great gems for a long time. Just got these and OMG! they are just too good to be true. I love them soooo much 

















  Now i want a pair in every color.


----------



## HeelAddict

NeonLights said:
			
		

> Love the nude pigalle!!! They look amazing on you..



Thanks. I was surprised by how versatile the colour is. Love em


----------



## ivy1026

Newly bought today.  Love them!


----------



## GrRoxy

ivy1026 said:


> View attachment 1906352
> 
> 
> Newly bought today.  Love them!



They look so adorable!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Divealicious said:


> ^ love the pigalle, such a classic!
> Congrats on your beautiful purchases!



Thanks Divealicious!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ivyfalls said:


> Stuart Weitzman bootie !



The booties are cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

HeelAddict said:


> Nude Pigalle Plato 140



I love the nude. It makes your legs longer!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

pseze said:


> I am still so new to the more luxurious shoes even though i have dreamed of great gems for a long time. Just got these and OMG! they are just too good to be true. I love them soooo much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i want a pair in every color.



I always wanted a pair however they never have my size. They are gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ivy1026 said:


> View attachment 1906352
> 
> 
> Newly bought today.  Love them!



Those are pretty comfy. I bought a pair 2 months ago in black patent. They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## MissK_Marie

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THESE!!! Where did you get them from? I can only find them in 120! Are they comfy?




HeelAddict said:


> Nude Pigalle Plato 140


----------



## ivy1026

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those are pretty comfy. I bought a pair 2 months ago in black patent. They look gorgeous on you!



Thanks.  They are quite comfy comparing to my other flats.  I am already thinking of getting a second pair of another color


----------



## smile4me6

Ok, need some advice here !!!!What do you guys think about these shoes and what do you think you could wear with them?


----------



## Christchrist

smile4me6 said:
			
		

> Ok, need some advice here !!!!What do you guys think about these shoes and what do you think you could wear with them?



With skinny jeans ? I don't like them. They are WHOA. It only matters what you think.  They may look really good with skinny jeans though. Hmmm. Now I want to see lol


----------



## smile4me6

Christchrist said:
			
		

> With skinny jeans ? I don't like them. They are WHOA. It only matters what you think.  They may look really good with skinny jeans though. Hmmm. Now I want to see lol



Thanks for your reply....but what does WHOA stand for?  I wasn't sure what to wear with them....or if I should even get them!


----------



## Christchrist

smile4me6 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your reply....but what does WHOA stand for?  I wasn't sure what to wear with them....or if I should even get them!



Like "whoa baby" "wow"


----------



## HeelAddict

MissK_Marie said:
			
		

> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THESE!!! Where did you get them from? I can only find them in 120! Are they comfy?



Hi they were from selfridges in the uk if that's any good? Failing that email CL online, the CL boutiques and all department stores that carry CL's and I'm sure someone will be able to track them down for you. And yes they are comfy (or as comfy as CL's can be  ) good hunting x


----------



## HeelAddict

NeonLights said:
			
		

> Love the nude pigalle!!! They look amazing on you..






			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love the nude. It makes your legs longer!



Thanks guys. I love them and the colour is just so versatile


----------



## smile4me6

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Like "whoa baby" "wow"



Ok, I feel like an idiot!!! LOL!!


----------



## Christchrist

smile4me6 said:
			
		

> Ok, I feel like an idiot!!! LOL!!



Lol don't. I shouldn't have capitalized it


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Lanvin Ballerine Captoe En Veau Et Mouton Captoe Ballet Flat in Calfskin


----------



## GrRoxy

MrsRance said:


> Lanvin Ballerine Captoe En Veau Et Mouton Captoe Ballet Flat in Calfskin



Beautiful!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Wedge ankle boots from Hobbs.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> Beautiful!!



thank you *GrRoxy* 




			
				Harper Quinn said:
			
		

> Wedge ankle boots from Hobbs.


cool boots


----------



## Dego

I came home with these beauties after my last London trip!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lorihmatthews said:


> Jimmy Choo Weber nude suede ballet flats with bling!



I love the flats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lorihmatthews said:


> Prada suede ballet flats with fur pom poms



These are absolutely gorgeous! Are these the flats you were telling us about at lunch?


----------



## lorihmatthews

Lavenderduckiez said:


> These are absolutely gorgeous! Are these the flats you were telling us about at lunch?



Thank you! Yes, those are the ones!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

THose are super hot! I love the pom poms!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Fergalicious Fergie 

Booties in Sand


----------



## starrynite_87

Ordered these Sam Edelman louie booties from  Shopbop last night


----------



## d-girl1011

Alexander Wang Anouk booties!!!!!!!!!!! been after these for a while.


----------



## .pursefiend.

haven't worn them yet - but William Rast lace up boot


----------



## Minette

Chanel pumps!  Black patent cap toe with hidden platform.  It might be hard to see but the "cc" is on the back of the shoe, a black, shimmery crystal.  The rest of the shoe is a shimmery suede in charcoal gray.


----------



## GrRoxy

.pursefiend. said:


> haven't worn them yet - but William Rast lace up boot



Love them!



Minette said:


> View attachment 1915098
> 
> 
> Chanel pumps!  Black patent cap toe with hidden platform.  It might be hard to see but the "cc" is on the back of the shoe, a black, shimmery crystal.  The rest of the shoe is a shimmery suede in charcoal gray.



These are so pretty!


----------



## .pursefiend.

GrRoxy said:


> Love them!


 
thank you!


----------



## Kayapo97

My new shoes

Giianvito Rossi for Altuzarra


----------



## GrRoxy

Kayapo97 said:


> My new shoes
> 
> Giianvito Rossi for Altuzarra



Wow! Congrats!


----------



## larasc17

My new tods babies!!!


----------



## NeonLights

Kayapo97 said:


> My new shoes
> 
> Giianvito Rossi for Altuzarra



Ooh def need some modeling pics!!


----------



## ilovesatchels

Emporio Armani


----------



## Tyna

My latest two purchases are All Saints hessian boots and Alexander Wang georgie loafers


----------



## iraa

Finally got these after a long wait a couple of weeks back. Trying to figure out the outfit with these now . Nicholas Kirkwood for Prabal Gurung


----------



## GrRoxy

iraa said:


> Finally got these after a long wait a couple of weeks back. Trying to figure out the outfit with these now . Nicholas Kirkwood for Prabal Gurung



Woow, these are hot!


----------



## Christchrist

iraa said:
			
		

> Finally got these after a long wait a couple of weeks back. Trying to figure out the outfit with these now . Nicholas Kirkwood for Prabal Gurung



Oh I love those


----------



## green.bee

Tyna said:


> My latest two purchases are All Saints hessian boots and Alexander Wang georgie loafers



great purchase! I love the loafers, so casual chic


----------



## Kayapo97

GrRoxy said:


> Wow! Congrats!


 
Thanks GrRoxy.


----------



## Kayapo97

NeonLights said:


> Ooh def need some modeling pics!!


 
Will do when I get my camera fixed!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

iraa said:


> Finally got these after a long wait a couple of weeks back. Trying to figure out the outfit with these now . Nicholas Kirkwood for Prabal Gurung



Those are super hot!!


----------



## Tyna

green.bee said:


> great purchase! I love the loafers, so casual chic



Thank you!


----------



## iraa

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are super hot!!



Thank you! I love the liquid gold leather. Can't wait to wear these!


----------



## ruthie_1

My new boots...! Perfect for the autumn weather...!


----------



## fumi

ruthie_1 said:


> My new boots...! Perfect for the autumn weather...!



These look great!


----------



## monella

Totz87 said:


> my new hogan!
> the best shoes i never had, this is my 2nd pair!



I love those shoes, too! I own almost the exact same pair - only the "H" on mine is in crystal and strass... I am in the process of ordering another pair in black. They are impossible to find in the US, I need to order from Italy.


----------



## Misstake7198

ruthie_1 said:


> My new boots...! Perfect for the autumn weather...!


Wow, these are beautiful!  Classic. Congrats! (I'm jealous now )


----------



## green.bee

ruthie_1 said:


> My new boots...! Perfect for the autumn weather...!



These are beautiful, timeless and chic


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ruthie_1 said:


> My new boots...! Perfect for the autumn weather...!



Yum Ferragamos =)


----------



## larasc17

ruthie_1 said:
			
		

> my new boots...! Perfect for the autumn weather...!



love them!!!!


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

Finally bought a pair through a buyer based in US, love them to death!


----------



## jen_sparro

ruthie_1 said:


> My new boots...! Perfect for the autumn weather...!



These are STUNNING  Could you please tell me the name of these and how the sizing ran for you? I'd love to buy these for my mum


----------



## gmo

ruthie_1 said:


> My new boots...! Perfect for the autumn weather...!



amazing pair of boots! congrats!


----------



## ruthie_1

gmo said:
			
		

> amazing pair of boots! congrats!



Thanks!!


----------



## ruthie_1

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> These are STUNNING  Could you please tell me the name of these and how the sizing ran for you? I'd love to buy these for my mum



These are the calipso boots from Salvatore Ferragamo.  I think these are true to size. As long as your mum's legs are on the slim side then she will be fine!  The colour is Fondente. Very dark chocolate brown. They have them in black and hazelnut.


----------



## NeonLights

My new shoe additions.. the Valentino's are a few weeks old now..


----------



## layd3k

NeonLights said:
			
		

> My new shoe additions.. the Valentino's are a few weeks old now..



Lovely shoe haul. The louboutins and ferragamos are my favourite!


----------



## Cullinan

NeonLights said:


> My new shoe additions.. the Valentino's are a few weeks old now..




All 4 are exquisite!!

Makes me want to rush out and go shoe shopping right now!


----------



## ljubicatodorovi

I was pretty happy when these came in the mail...  Fendi Pequin pumps.


----------



## Cullinan

Addicted2Hermes said:


> Finally bought a pair through a buyer based in US, love them to death!




I can see why!

Gold boots - you'll shine all winter!

I wouldn't mind a pair either...


----------



## Filifjonka

ljubicatodorovi said:


> I was pretty happy when these came in the mail...  Fendi Pequin pumps.


I have these, got in Summer, super comfortable & pretty! Great choice!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Steve Madden "Studlyy" from the Nordstrom sale.  They will tide me over until I can afford the Christian Louboutin studded loafers.


----------



## chanelbedazzled

lorihmatthews said:
			
		

> Steve Madden "Studlyy" from the Nordstrom sale.  They will tide me over until I can afford the Christian Louboutin studded loafers.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

lorihmatthews said:


> Steve Madden "Studlyy" from the Nordstrom sale.  They will tide me over until I can afford the Christian Louboutin studded loafers.



Love them !!


----------



## jen_sparro

ruthie_1 said:


> These are the calipso boots from Salvatore Ferragamo.  I think these are true to size. As long as your mum's legs are on the slim side then she will be fine!  The colour is Fondente. Very dark chocolate brown. They have them in black and hazelnut.



Thank you so much for the info hun!  My mum is quite petite so I don't think she'll have a problem fitting into them, unlike me!


----------



## iraa

Love glitter


----------



## angelicskater16

Just got this pair of Givenchy Horn flats.... So in&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;!!!!!!


----------



## angelicskater16

Sorry double post...


----------



## kittenslingerie

It looks like everyone is posting flats. Here is my addition with Alexander Mcqueen watersnake flats (NAP) and valentino rockstuds nior sling backs (Nordstrom).


----------



## Tyna

kittenslingerie said:


> It looks like everyone is posting flats. Here is my addition with Alexander Mcqueen watersnake flats (NAP) and valentino rockstuds nior sling backs (Nordstrom).



Valentino sling backs are gorgeous!


----------



## GrRoxy

kittenslingerie said:


> It looks like everyone is posting flats. Here is my addition with Alexander Mcqueen watersnake flats (NAP) and valentino rockstuds nior sling backs (Nordstrom).



Both pairs are looking great!


----------



## NeonLights

kittenslingerie said:


> It looks like everyone is posting flats. Here is my addition with Alexander Mcqueen watersnake flats (NAP) and valentino rockstuds nior sling backs (Nordstrom).



Love the rockstuds..


----------



## Balvert

Frye Carmen Harness Short in Grey


----------



## vhdos

Christian Louboutin Top La in pale gold.  They are my highest heel height (140s), but they are quite comfortable with the platform


----------



## smile4me6

vhdos said:
			
		

> christian louboutin top la in pale gold.  They are my highest heel height (140s), but they are quite comfortable with the platform



gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

vhdos said:
			
		

> Christian Louboutin Top La in pale gold.  They are my highest heel height (140s), but they are quite comfortable with the platform



 these are gorgeous!!!


----------



## LadySapphire

My new cesare Paciotti boots


----------



## Sincerelycass11

LadySapphire said:
			
		

> My new cesare Paciotti boots



Ohhh these see do perfect!


----------



## LadySapphire

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Ohhh these see do perfect!



thank you   perfect for rainy England lol


----------



## Kayapo97

vhdos said:


> Christian Louboutin Top La in pale gold. They are my highest heel height (140s), but they are quite comfortable with the platform
> View attachment 1937314


 
Lovely shoes, and great legs!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Lovely shoes, and great legs!



Agree!


----------



## vhdos

Thanks ladies


----------



## leslie_x

my new michael kors boots


----------



## Balvert

Balvert said:


> Frye Carmen Harness Short in Grey



Here it is.


----------



## vhdos

DH went in to Cole Haan today to buy himself some new shoes.  He came out with a new pair for him, a new leather jacket for him, and these for me:



He's so darn sweet.  I had just been talking to him about how it was time to get my first pair riding-style boots


----------



## Tyna

Balvert said:


> Here it is.



Great boots and sooo durable! I have frye biker boots and love them!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

vhdos said:


> DH went in to Cole Haan today to buy himself some new shoes.  He came out with a new pair for him, a new leather jacket for him, and these for me:
> View attachment 1939678
> 
> 
> He's so darn sweet.  I had just been talking to him about how it was time to get my first pair riding-style boots



He's so sweet! love cole haan's boots! They're great for the winter! congrats!



LadySapphire said:


> My new cesare Paciotti boots



Lovely! congrats!!!



iraa said:


> Love glitter



Those miu mius are adorable! congrats!!!



NeonLights said:


> My new shoe additions.. the Valentino's are a few weeks old now..



These valentinos are really growing on me! I'm contemplating on getting a pair myself. Are they comfy? oh btw, congrats for all that haul!!! 



iraa said:


> Finally got these after a long wait a couple of weeks back. Trying to figure out the outfit with these now . Nicholas Kirkwood for Prabal Gurung



Amaaaaazzzing! congrats 



ruthie_1 said:


> My new boots...! Perfect for the autumn weather...!



GORGEOUS! love SF's shoes and boots!!!!!


----------



## fendifemale

leslie_x said:


> my new michael kors boots


Nice!


----------



## NeonLights

They are super comfy and I just took my usual size in them.. 

Get on the valentino train I say!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> He's so sweet! love cole haan's boots! They're great for the winter! congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely! congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Those miu mius are adorable! congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> These valentinos are really growing on me! I'm contemplating on getting a pair myself. Are they comfy? oh btw, congrats for all that haul!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Amaaaaazzzing! congrats
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS! love SF's shoes and boots!!!!!


----------



## Nana85

Does anyone have the Rag & Bone Newbury boots??? Debating on splurging on the all black leather ones! Is it really worth 495$!?


----------



## Sincerelycass11

I'm so excited! I just got a pair o red lace Valentino bow pumps(perfect for the holidays) in my perfect size- they were the last ones available in the entire company!!!!! I can't wait for them to arrive!!!!! Here is a photo o the black ones since the red was completely gone. Im sp excited!!!


----------



## Nana85

gorgeous...are they comfortable ?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

kittenslingerie said:


> It looks like everyone is posting flats. Here is my addition with Alexander Mcqueen watersnake flats (NAP) and valentino rockstuds nior sling backs (Nordstrom).



I love both!


----------



## LeeLee1098

Seriously love these! Kate Spade Lisa pump


----------



## Luv n bags

Some fun Prada Flame Shoes!


----------



## fumi

LeeLee1098 said:


> Seriously love these! Kate Spade Lisa pump



These are so cute!


----------



## fumi

tigertrixie said:


> Some fun Prada Flame Shoes!



Such awesome shoes!


----------



## fumi

lorihmatthews said:


> Steve Madden "Studlyy" from the Nordstrom sale.  They will tide me over until I can afford the Christian Louboutin studded loafers.



I love studded shoes!


----------



## fumi

leslie_x said:


> my new michael kors boots



Pretty boots!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sincerelycass11 said:


> I'm so excited! I just got a pair o red lace Valentino bow pumps(perfect for the holidays) in my perfect size- they were the last ones available in the entire company!!!!! I can't wait for them to arrive!!!!! Here is a photo o the black ones since the red was completely gone. Im sp excited!!!



Those look fabulous! Please post model pics soon!


----------



## leslie_x

fendifemale said:


> Nice!





fumi said:


> Pretty boots!



thanks girls !


----------



## GrRoxy

tigertrixie said:


> Some fun Prada Flame Shoes!



Aaah gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## GlammaGurl

Finally. Finally. Finally!!!!!


I've been stalking these forever. Finally just went and got them. So happy I did.


----------



## ZiggyLove

GlammaGurl said:


> Finally. Finally. Finally!!!!!
> 
> 
> I've been stalking these forever. Finally just went and got them. So happy I did.


Love your new YSLs. Where did you find those?? I've been looking too.


----------



## LadySapphire

GlammaGurl said:


> Finally. Finally. Finally!!!!!
> 
> 
> I've been stalking these forever. Finally just went and got them. So happy I did.



Ooh gorgeous, congrats


----------



## Tyna

Got my Belstaff Junglemaster boots today, love the fact that I don't see them everywhere and they look very stylish on.



GlammaGurl said:


> Finally. Finally. Finally!!!!!
> 
> 
> I've been stalking these forever. Finally just went and got them. So happy I did.



Love the shoes! I want the same style but with a lower heel.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

tigertrixie said:
			
		

> Some fun Prada Flame Shoes!



GASP!!! Where did you don these off season?!??!? I've been searching desperately for the Prada flame wedge sandal!!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

fumi said:


> Such awesome shoes!


 


GrRoxy said:


> Aaah gorgeous! Congrats!


 
Thank You! As a car fanatic, these are the perfect, whimsical shoes to wear to vintage car events!


----------



## soleilbrun

tigertrixie said:


> Some fun Prada Flame Shoes!


  EEk! Those are to die for, I love them. Where did you find them? I need some in my life.


----------



## Luv n bags

soleilbrun said:


> EEk! Those are to die for, I love them. Where did you find them? I need some in my life.


 
A TPF'er posted in the NR thread awhile back.  I was able to finally track these down.  I did find two more from the Flame collection, but they were not "whimsical" enough for me.  I returned them and the SA put them aside for herself!


----------



## soleilbrun

tigertrixie said:


> A TPF'er posted in the NR thread awhile back. I was able to finally track these down. I did find two more from the Flame collection, but they were not "whimsical" enough for me. I returned them and the SA put them aside for herself!


 
I am going to be checking that thread from now on. Thanks


----------



## GlammaGurl

ZiggyLove said:


> Love your new YSLs. Where did you find those?? I've been looking too.


 
Thanks everyone.

Ziggy I snagged these at Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## Luv n bags

leslie_x said:


> my new michael kors boots



I love these boots! Do you have modeling pics?


----------



## Kayapo97

Sincerelycass11 said:


> I'm so excited! I just got a pair o red lace Valentino bow pumps(perfect for the holidays) in my perfect size- they were the last ones available in the entire company!!!!! I can't wait for them to arrive!!!!! Here is a photo o the black ones since the red was completely gone. Im sp excited!!!


 
Very pretty, congrats, love them.


----------



## Kayapo97

Just added to my collection.


----------



## Christchrist

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Just added to my collection.



Those are hot hot hot


----------



## astromantic

These were too pretty! I'm not one to wear heels much but they really attracted me! Cole Haan Air Lainey 75 patent pumps.


----------



## NeonLights

Kayapo97 said:


> Just added to my collection.



And you contemplated on these!!!!!

Looooove them..


----------



## soleilbrun

erinmiyu said:


> those are gorgeous, *batty*!
> 
> 2004 tom ford for ysl snakeskin wedges:



Hi, I know this is a blast from the past post but I need intel. I am on the verge of aquiring tom ford era open toe booties. They look like these except open toe booties. The seller claims they run small. The shoe is a 38 and 25 cm long, she claims they aree best for 37 or 37.5. I am a 38 and my foot is 24.5 cm. Should I go for it or heed the sellers advice? How do your run?

Thank you


----------



## ZiggyLove

GlammaGurl said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Ziggy I snagged these at Bergdorf Goodman


Thank you! Ill keep my eyes out.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

My first ever pair of Prada boots! I'm so obsessed with them!


----------



## Kapster

Hi everyone, 
I'm new to the Glass Slipper board but this was too fabulous of a deal not to share with fellow shoe lovers!

I just snagged the Manolo Blahnik Fonden shoes from NM online; they started at $945, were on sale for $425, and were showing an additional 40% off this morning, bringing the final price all the way down to...

$255!!!

Plus free shipping.

This heel is a bit higher than what I normally wear, but I will force myself to adjust


----------



## MissK_Marie

Kapster said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> I'm new to the Glass Slipper board but this was too fabulous of a deal not to share with fellow shoe lovers!
> 
> I just snagged the Manolo Blahnik Fonden shoes from NM online; they started at $945, were on sale for $425, and were showing an additional 40% off this morning, bringing the final price all the way down to...
> 
> $255!!!
> 
> Plus free shipping.
> 
> This heel is a bit higher than what I normally wear, but I will force myself to adjust



Very cute and what a steal!!!!


----------



## leslie_x

tigertrixie said:


> I love these boots! Do you have modeling pics?



thanks tigertrixie


----------



## Luv n bags

Sincerelycass11 said:


> My first ever pair of Prada boots! I'm so obsessed with them!



Awesome boots! I love Prada boots...


----------



## Luv n bags

leslie_x said:


> thanks tigertrixie



Gorgeous! Where did you get these? Do they come in black? I need a pair!


----------



## PrincessD

Bought these last week & arrived yesterday 

http://www.uggaustralia.com/womens-channing-ii-crackled-leather-boots/1001637,default,pd.html


----------



## GrRoxy

Kapster said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm new to the Glass Slipper board but this was too fabulous of a deal not to share with fellow shoe lovers!
> 
> I just snagged the Manolo Blahnik Fonden shoes from NM online; they started at $945, were on sale for $425, and were showing an additional 40% off this morning, bringing the final price all the way down to...
> 
> $255!!!
> 
> Plus free shipping.
> 
> This heel is a bit higher than what I normally wear, but I will force myself to adjust



Beautiful and what a great deal! Congrats!


----------



## JJ91

Alexander McQueen studded espadrille wedges on sale!

I've been lusting after these ever since they came out, but when they started going on sale I couldn't find them anywhere in my size. Last week I chanced upon one last pair in my size on Farfetch and pounced..they arrived this morning. So happy!  It's summer in the southern hemisphere right now and I'm going to wear them today.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Tory Burch reva flats


----------



## leslie_x

tigertrixie said:


> Gorgeous! Where did you get these? Do they come in black? I need a pair!



I've bought them in Belgium where I live. yes they come in black too. look: http://www.verso.com/women/shop-by-designers/_t-1r5251s2v1


----------



## brokeshopper

I got these today from Gilt for $30! So so comfy and I think I'm going to wear them a lot.

http://www.zappos.com/dv-by-dolce-vita-phillipa-black

And these from Bloomingdales
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...l?ID=640492&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Love them. Great color, amazing quality, but worried about styling...


----------



## jessdressed

^^great wedges. You'll definitely get a lot use out of them.

Here's my frugal find. I've been in the hunt for some booties and loved these DV Dolce Vita ones but still not in my budget then stumbled on to a pair that looked just like em at Kohl's

First photo are the DV ones (photo from shoes.com) and the 2nd photo is my $30 find at Kohls. So excited!


----------



## KathSummers

Found my HG boots, most of the time I wear black with gold accessories, this pair is perfect and the leather is TDF!


----------



## butterfij

KathSummers said:


> Found my HG boots, most of the time I wear black with gold accessories, this pair is perfect and the leather is TDF!



I am loving the boots. They are absolutely gorg


----------



## butterfij

I bought these last week and I love them. I feel like wearing them around the house but I cannot as my mum doesn't know I have bought them and if she knew she would probably kill me. Plus they are so hard to walk in


----------



## pommerogue

butterfij said:


> I bought these last week and I love them. I feel like wearing them around the house but I cannot as my mum doesn't know I have bought them and if she knew she would probably kill me. Plus they are so hard to walk in



OMG! They are so gorgeous!  Where did you get them?


----------



## butterfij

pommerogue said:


> OMG! They are so gorgeous!  Where did you get them?



I got them from amazon but they were about half a size to big so I am going to have to pad them up. They were the last ones so I bought them. But I was originally going to buy them from Javari heres a link http://www.javari.co.uk/s/ref=land_brand_Casadei?node=213376031&brands=Casadei
The only reason I bought them from amazon was because the price was £30 cheaper although its still a steal from Javari at £130


----------



## Christchrist

KathSummers said:
			
		

> Found my HG boots, most of the time I wear black with gold accessories, this pair is perfect and the leather is TDF!



Drool worthy


----------



## Luv n bags

leslie_x said:


> I've bought them in Belgium where I live. yes they come in black too. look: http://www.verso.com/women/shop-by-designers/_t-1r5251s2v1



Thank you!


----------



## Kayapo97

Christchrist said:


> Those are hot hot hot



Thanks Christchrist, couldn't resist adding them to my collection. They make me feel.. hot .. when I wear them.


----------



## Secret

Coach Sondra booties, super comfortable!


----------



## Kayapo97

Very nice booties


----------



## ruthie_1

Secret said:
			
		

> Coach Sondra booties, super comfortable!



Very nice!!!!


----------



## Tyna

Secret said:


> Coach Sondra booties, super comfortable!



Love your boots, very classy!


----------



## Kayapo97

butterfij said:


> I bought these last week and I love them. I feel like wearing them around the house but I cannot as my mum doesn't know I have bought them and if she knew she would probably kill me. Plus they are so hard to walk in



Fab colour I assume they are Casadei with the blade heel. Congrats - I love this style. 

I found I needed to practice a bit before I wore my pair of closed toe pumps, but once I got used to them - wow


----------



## KathSummers

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Drool worthy



Thank you!


----------



## chunkylover53

New Miu Mius with crystals in the heels:


----------



## fumi

chunkylover53 said:


> New Miu Mius with crystals in the heels:



Very pretty!


----------



## alexisnotonfire

butterfij said:


> I bought these last week and I love them. I feel like wearing them around the house but I cannot as my mum doesn't know I have bought them and if she knew she would probably kill me. Plus they are so hard to walk in


Those look pretty darn fierce.



Secret said:


> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y60/eyip/shop/IMG_0041_zps68c2ed51.png
> 
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y60/eyip/shop/IMG_0037-3_zps348d3a1f.png
> 
> Coach Sondra booties, super comfortable!


Those are so classy! Love me a simple ankle bootie.



chunkylover53 said:


> New Miu Mius with crystals in the heels:


Princess heels! I love Miu Mius with crystals..


----------



## green.bee

Secret said:


> Coach Sondra booties, super comfortable!



I love these, so elegant and classy.


----------



## Poppys Style

Nana85 said:


> Does anyone have the Rag & Bone Newbury boots??? Debating on splurging on the all black leather ones! Is it really worth 495$!?



Yes they are - super comfy - I adore mine - I got them in October and have worn them a lot - I prefer them to my Pistols!


----------



## fshnonmymind

I can't resist a good Loeffler Randall shoe, so I recently splurged on these boots. I thought they would be something different:


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

butterfij said:


> I bought these last week and I love them. I feel like wearing them around the house but I cannot as my mum doesn't know I have bought them and if she knew she would probably kill me. Plus they are so hard to walk in



THose are super sexy!  HOw high?


----------



## devonte

Reebok is my favorite brand and purchased by me today.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

My Nicholas kirkwoods arrived a few days ago, and Valentino today!!!! In so excited


----------



## Christchrist

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> My Nicholas kirkwoods arrived a few days ago, and Valentino today!!!! In so excited



Valentino knows bows   So pretty


----------



## martiniandlace

Sincerelycass11 said:


> My Nicholas kirkwoods arrived a few days ago, and Valentino today!!!! In so excited


So pretty! These are like beautiful origami on the feet. Nice to see that they are still gorgeous in the size 40's....


----------



## kingkingsmith

nice shoes


----------



## Luv n bags

Great shoes everyone!

Here are my new beauties - this color makes my heart flutter!


----------



## mspera

I am in love with these!

Via Spiga Sophie - Nordstrom - $179.90


----------



## gmo

fshnonmymind said:


> I can't resist a good Loeffler Randall shoe, so I recently splurged on these boots. I thought they would be something different:



In love with your LRs! They look great!


----------



## Tyna

tigertrixie said:


> Great shoes everyone!
> 
> Here are my new beauties - this color makes my heart flutter!



Gorgeous! Tributes are my favourite amongst all sandals.


----------



## jen_sparro

Just scored these (been looking for them all year at a good price)- brand new in box. Going to be wearing them all summer! YSL Totem Wedge




Edit: pic is not mine, just used for illustration purposes.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

tigertrixie said:


> Great shoes everyone!
> 
> Here are my new beauties - this color makes my heart flutter!



THose are yummy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

chunkylover53 said:


> New Miu Mius with crystals in the heels:



Those are very cute~ I love the bows!


----------



## onshye

mandalayskye.com/shoes-3/glass-slipper-black.html

Found the love of my life!


----------



## MissBalLouis

chunkylover53 said:


> New Miu Mius with crystals in the heels:



I got a pair of the flats but I'm so in love with these. I may exchange now...


----------



## Luv n bags

Lavenderduckiez said:


> THose are yummy!


Thank you!


----------



## sylvericon

tigertrixie said:


> Great shoes everyone!
> 
> Here are my new beauties - this color makes my heart flutter!



does are lovely!!!! are they true to size?


----------



## Luv n bags

sylvericon said:


> does are lovely!!!! are they true to size?



Yes, they are true to size.


----------



## sylvericon

tigertrixie said:


> Yes, they are true to size.



I asked my SA to find one for me, she has the 75.. Not sure if there is any discount on that.. I was able to buy suede multicolor tributes 105  that should match my muse2 multicolor.


----------



## Luv n bags

sylvericon said:


> I asked my SA to find one for me, she has the 75.. Not sure if there is any discount on that.. I was able to buy suede multicolor tributes 105  that should match my muse2 multicolor.



Yay! Post pics when you get them!


----------



## sylvericon

tigertrixie said:


> Yay! Post pics when you get them!


I will.. 

Here is my SA pic 

To match my muse 2


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> My Nicholas kirkwoods arrived a few days ago, and Valentino today!!!! In so excited



Your Valentinos are amazingly striking!


----------



## sylvericon

tigertrixie said:


> Yes, they are true to size.



ugh, they are on sale, my SA found 35.5 but I am normally 35.


----------



## GrRoxy

Salvatore Ferragamo Tamina pumps in python! I love that they do wider sizes, finally I can feel my toes


----------



## Luv n bags

sylvericon said:
			
		

> ugh, they are on sale, my SA found 35.5 but I am normally 35.



you should get them and try them out at home.  Padding does wonders to make shoes fit!


----------



## Luv n bags

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> Salvatore Ferragamo Tamina pumps in python! I love that they do wider sizes, finally I can feel my toes



These are spectacular!


----------



## GrRoxy

tigertrixie said:


> These are spectacular!



Thank you very much!!


----------



## sylvericon

tigertrixie said:


> you should get them and try them out at home.  Padding does wonders to make shoes fit!



i am very tempted to get it.. I am scared it might not fit perfectly. reviews are mixed on sizing as well..


----------



## Sincerelycass11

I was browsing shoes in Instagram when I saw a gorgeous pair of diego dolcini pumps.... I decided to google the brand to learn more, and low and behold 10 mins later a GORGEOUS AND UNIQUE pair of feather heels are on their way....

Found them at last call for 400 as opposed to 1300!!! 

I got in a 41 since it was the only size they had left and couldn't learn anything about sizing... I'm praying they will fit!!!!


----------



## sourapril

I got them from Nordstrom Rack in CA. They are size 37.5 and fit me perfectly. I usually wear 6.5-7 but need to size up a little when it comes to European designers. Also, they were the last pair.


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Lanvins & Bally flats!!


----------



## Christchrist

angelicskater16 said:
			
		

> My new Lanvins & Bally flats!!



They are adorable


----------



## HelenaOfficial

My first Lanvin  and I hope it won't be the last


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

MrsRance said:


> My first Lanvin  and I hope it won't be the last



love them!  the color is perfect


----------



## HelenaOfficial

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> love them!  the color is perfect



Thank you


----------



## cvlshopaholic

got these choos for around $170 on the outnet, last pair..what do you guys think? I kinda love them!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Lanvins & Bally flats!!



I love your new additions!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

cvlshopaholic said:


> got these choos for around $170 on the outnet, last pair..what do you guys think? I kinda love them!



I think those are a keeper! I love them too!


----------



## smome

Nana85 said:


> Does anyone have the Rag & Bone Newbury boots??? Debating on splurging on the all black leather ones! Is it really worth 495$!?


hi I just got the rag and bone newbury boot--not sure if it is worth it, i keep trying them on and wondering whether they live up to the hype. they are comfortable, a little loose in the ankle, (i am 5'2'' with size 37) but i think they make my feet look kind of big, have sort of an 80s vibe to them. the other issue is that they don't really work with skinny jeans (they bunch up around the top). I am wondering if one sort of has to be a hot supermodel to look good in them...what do you think?


----------



## bubbleloba

Got this Rachel Zoe bootie last week. The sole is super smooth/slippery so I got them Vibramed.


----------



## Whiteberries

Received this in the mail today and I am so happy with the color. It looks much prettier than on their website. 
Tried it on around the house and it's very comfy. Love love love.


----------



## smile4me6

Whiteberries said:
			
		

> Received this in the mail today and I am so happy with the color. It looks much prettier than on their website.
> Tried it on around the house and it's very comfy. Love love love.



I'm in love!!!


----------



## Whiteberries

smile4me6 said:


> I'm in love!!!



Thanks dear


----------



## love2shop_26

My recent purchases...

Two are from the Nordies sale and the Loubies are from Net a Porter



Decollete from NAP




From Nordies sale, JC Vamp was down to $324! 




Also from Nordies sale, Prada wedges


----------



## Misstake7198

Sincerelycass11 said:


> I was browsing shoes in Instagram when I saw a gorgeous pair of diego dolcini pumps.... I decided to google the brand to learn more, and low and behold 10 mins later a GORGEOUS AND UNIQUE pair of feather heels are on their way....
> 
> Found them at last call for 400 as opposed to 1300!!!
> 
> I got in a 41 since it was the only size they had left and couldn't learn anything about sizing... I'm praying they will fit!!!!


Awesome! Don't forget to post pictures when you have them in your hands (or on your feet), Cass!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Go these today... I love them!


----------



## cakegirl

I got these Alexander Wangs  from the Net a Porter sale (sorry no camera handy.)
They are fabulous and the insole is padded so they are incredibly comfortable. DH kept commenting on how cool they are.


----------



## StayHome

Secret said:


> Coach Sondra booties, super comfortable!



love these! deciding whether to get them!


----------



## GrRoxy

cakegirl said:


> I got these Alexander Wangs  from the Net a Porter sale (sorry no camera handy.)
> They are fabulous and the insole is padded so they are incredibly comfortable. DH kept commenting on how cool they are.



Ive been looking at these in white just a while ago xD They look amazing!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

another new pair..got these on cyber monday from dsw..bottega veneta lasercut flats. boy these are narrow! I better do a good job of breaking them in otherwise I see some very painful blisters in my future lol


----------



## Christchrist

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> another new pair..got these on cyber monday from dsw..bottega veneta lasercut flats. boy these are narrow! I better do a good job of breaking them in otherwise I see some very painful blisters in my future lol



Those look really comfy


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

love2shop_26 said:
			
		

> My recent purchases...
> 
> Two are from the Nordies sale and the Loubies are from Net a Porter
> 
> Decollete from NAP
> 
> From Nordies sale, JC Vamp was down to $324!
> 
> Also from Nordies sale, Prada wedges



I'm sorry the loubs are on sale too ?


----------



## clu13

See by Chloe


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Two of my new additions- sooooo obsessed! They're crazy, but completely my style!!!! 

I have been waiting for the Chanel's ever since I saw them on runways and they finally arrived!!! The dsquared skates have been a mission, I was searching for them over a year!!!! One pair popped up in a 38, I'm a 41, and I thought I'd get them just for arts sake- I could never wear them.

When they came I thought oh heck, what's to loose, and tried to squeeze my foot in with a sock- it was painful and I don't know how man steps I could last, but j actually GOT IT IN MY FOOT!!!!! In so unbelievably excited!!!!! I'm hoping if they are majorly stretched they an become "sitting" shoes


----------



## ANL1

^Those shoes are so fierce! Both are gorgeous!!!!


United Nude Solid Booties in Khaki with a gold heel. Love them


----------



## Secret

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Two of my new additions- sooooo obsessed! They're crazy, but completely my style!!!!
> 
> I have been waiting for the Chanel's ever since I saw them on runways and they finally arrived!!! The dsquared skates have been a mission, I was searching for them over a year!!!! One pair popped up in a 38, I'm a 41, and I thought I'd get them just for arts sake- I could never wear them.
> 
> When they came I thought oh heck, what's to loose, and tried to squeeze my foot in with a sock- it was painful and I don't know how man steps I could last, but j actually GOT IT IN MY FOOT!!!!! In so unbelievably excited!!!!! I'm hoping if they are majorly stretched they an become "sitting" shoes



I love those Chanel's! 
Those dsquared skates are cool but wow, you are brave!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Two of my new additions- sooooo obsessed! They're crazy, but completely my style!!!!



wow @ the Chanels


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Some new additions 
Prada polka dot flats on sale at bluefly
Kate spade polka dot karolinas (most comfortable pumps, I have 4 now!)
Marc by marc Jacobs mouse flats on sale at bloomies


----------



## NeonLights

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Two of my new additions- sooooo obsessed! They're crazy, but completely my style!!!!
> 
> I have been waiting for the Chanel's ever since I saw them on runways and they finally arrived!!! The dsquared skates have been a mission, I was searching for them over a year!!!! One pair popped up in a 38, I'm a 41, and I thought I'd get them just for arts sake- I could never wear them.
> 
> When they came I thought oh heck, what's to loose, and tried to squeeze my foot in with a sock- it was painful and I don't know how man steps I could last, but j actually GOT IT IN MY FOOT!!!!! In so unbelievably excited!!!!! I'm hoping if they are majorly stretched they an become "sitting" shoes



Those chanels are AMAZING.. Worth the wait I M sure!


----------



## runner1

love2shop_26 said:


> My recent purchases...
> 
> Two are from the Nordies sale and the Loubies are from Net a Porter
> View attachment 1965783
> 
> 
> Decollete from NAP
> 
> View attachment 1965784
> 
> 
> From Nordies sale, JC Vamp was down to $324!
> 
> View attachment 1965785
> 
> 
> Also from Nordies sale, Prada wedges
> View attachment 1965786



LOVE the Prada wedges!


----------



## Myblackbag

Bought these Clarks from QVC....


----------



## cakegirl

My bronze Gucci Noah's. Very comfortable and perfect for dressing up holiday outfits.


----------



## Christchrist

cakegirl said:
			
		

> My bronze Gucci Noah's. Very comfortable and perfect for dressing up holiday outfits.



Ohhhhhh my my my


----------



## Christchrist

Myblackbag said:
			
		

> Bought these Clarks from QVC....



Ooooooo they look supa comfy. Very cute


----------



## Whiteberries

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Some new additions
> Prada polka dot flats on sale at bluefly
> Kate spade polka dot karolinas (most comfortable pumps, I have 4 now!)
> Marc by marc Jacobs mouse flats on sale at bloomies



Lovely shoes


----------



## clu13

Royal tan revas


----------



## killua_estee

My new pumps from Cole Haan! 50% off


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Whiteberries said:


> Received this in the mail today and I am so happy with the color. It looks much prettier than on their website.
> Tried it on around the house and it's very comfy. Love love love.



Beautiful! purple is my fave color, and I really like Revas.


----------



## mojito3008

I haven't posted in a while as I was very busy with studies but here are some of my newest additions (please excuse the size of the images I have no idea how to change it):


1) Dior sandals

To start off with a frustration: I bought these Dior sandals (green, yellow, pink) and they should have been here by now but they are not. They probably got lost in the mail. Tracking says custom clearance for over a week now and I had another purchase I ordered after these and they arrived a week ago. Plus I had tons of shipments via USPS to Switzerland and never ever any problem so I don't know what's going on, I am pretty sure it is not the customs making any problems, the package will just be lost. However I have contacted the postal service and am still hoping they will arrive so finger's crossed. 

Although I am not into this whole colourblocking at all to me these are just adorable. I have them already in this other blue multicolour and it's safe to say these are the comfiest heels EVER so I really hope they will be found.


2) Balenciaga booties

I've always loved these so I am glad I finally snapped a pair up. Mine just have a higher heel than the ones in the pictures but I couldn't find the time to make some pictures myself.


3) Lanvin booties

The leather on these is incredibly soft plus they are super comfy. Thanks to the platform they're very easy to walk in although the heel is that high.


4) Julien MacDonald boots

These are probably my most amazing purchase ever. I scored these on ebay for around £50, never heard of this designer, just bought them because I loved how they looked. Afterwards I checked them out via Google and found out in an interview with the designer that these were apparently only made for the runway and cost $2000. True or not however they are great quality.


----------



## mojito3008

5) Aperlai boots

I already had these boots in the crocodile/beige version but I had to have the silver/black version too as these colours are very easy to combine.


6) Givenchy booties

There's a story behind these. They are acutally the pair of shoes that introduced me into designer shoes (and caused the obsession). 

I know these may not be that special to most of you, but when I saw these around 2 years ago on Stylebop I immediatelly fell for them. They were massively reduced from around $1200 to $300 something and one pair left in my size, so a great deal but these would have been my first designer purchase so I couldn't push myself to buying them immediately. So, I asked my dear boyfriend how he liked them and well, he did not love them at all. I got more unsure than I was before and the moment I decided to get them anyway they were - of course - SOLD OUT. I don't have to mention how devastated I was. I searched through other online shops and started stalking ebay but nothing. I did not even found one retailer except for Stylebop that carried this style so I really thought I would never ever snap these up somewhere. So when they popped up on ebay a few days ago I had to have them, these are definitely one of my personal UHHHHG. 

Lesson learned: NEVER ever, never never EVER listen to a man when it comes to shoes. Especially as it happens too often my boyfriend doesn't like them on pictures but worn he loves them all of a sudden. So when you adore something for sure just go for it.

Good thing about this is that I would probably not own the majority of the shoes I have now if I would have gotten them back then.



So that's it for now from me. THANKS for letting me share)


----------



## iraa

mojito3008 said:


> 5) Aperlai boots
> 
> I already had these boots in the crocodile/beige version but I had to have the silver/black version too as these colours are very easy to combine.
> 
> 
> 6) Givenchy booties
> 
> There's a story behind these. They are acutally the pair of shoes that introduced me into designer shoes (and caused the obsession).
> 
> I know these may not be that special to most of you, but when I saw these around 2 years ago on Stylebop I immediatelly fell for them. They were massively reduced from around $1200 to $300 something and one pair left in my size, so a great deal but these would have been my first designer purchase so I couldn't push myself to buying them immediately. So, I asked my dear boyfriend how he liked them and well, he did not love them at all. I got more unsure than I was before and the moment I decided to get them anyway they were - of course - SOLD OUT. I don't have to mention how devastated I was. I searched through other online shops and started stalking ebay but nothing. I did not even found one retailer except for Stylebop that carried this style so I really thought I would never ever snap these up somewhere. So when they popped up on ebay a few days ago I had to have them, these are definitely one of my personal UHHHHG.
> 
> Lesson learned: NEVER ever, never never EVER listen to a man when it comes to shoes. Especially as it happens too often my boyfriend doesn't like them on pictures but worn he loves them all of a sudden. So when you adore something for sure just go for it.
> 
> Good thing about this is that I would probably not own the majority of the shoes I have now if I would have gotten them back then.
> 
> 
> 
> So that's it for now from me. THANKS for letting me share)



OMG your shoes are awesome! I especially like the aperlai boots though the rest are fabulous too. I never ask my husband for any shopping advice. He says no to everything but loves everything once worn and those includes his own clothes that I buy for him


----------



## mojito3008

I'm glad I'm not the only one who has found this to be true!!) Thank you for your nice words, Aperlai really is s brand to keep an eye on. They have some seriously gorgeous shoes. The croc version was my ultimate HG of shoes ever I think. Btw the leather is really soft on both although it does not look like that in the pictures.

I've said it before but please make sure to post some pics of your Balmain's as soon as you get them I absolutely adore them!!




iraa said:


> OMG your shoes are awesome! I especially like the aperlai boots though the rest are fabulous too. I never ask my husband for any shopping advice. He says no to everything but loves everything once worn and those includes his own clothes that I buy for him


----------



## cookie03

My first photo and mobile post... These just arrived today from saks sale


----------



## Christchrist

cookie03 said:
			
		

> My first photo and mobile post... These just arrived today from saks sale



That color is so rich. I love it.  Congrats


----------



## Secret

cakegirl said:


> My bronze Gucci Noah's. Very comfortable and perfect for dressing up holiday outfits.



I love the cut/style of these!


----------



## sourapril

ANL1 said:


> ^Those shoes are so fierce! Both are gorgeous!!!!
> 
> 
> United Nude Solid Booties in Khaki with a gold heel. Love them



How comfortable are united nude booties? Do they fit true to size?


----------



## mojito3008

I have one more addition to my previous post:


7) Aperlai booties


----------



## Whiteberries

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Beautiful! purple is my fave color, and I really like Revas.



Thank you dear


----------



## Christchrist

mojito3008 said:
			
		

> I have one more addition to my previous post:
> 
> 7) Aperlai booties



Fierce!,,,,


----------



## PinkPeonies

Chloe Boots! Truly madly deeply inlove with these!


----------



## jellybebe

PinkPeonies said:
			
		

> Chloe Boots! Truly madly deeply inlove with these!



So amazing! 

I got the Rag & Bone Harrow booties. In love!


----------



## jlao

just got these ACNE Pistol boots in mustard colour from Outnet today!!! can't wait to wear them!


----------



## Kayapo97

cakegirl said:


> My bronze Gucci Noah's. Very comfortable and perfect for dressing up holiday outfits.


Lovely congrats


----------



## Kayapo97

mojito3008 said:


> I haven't posted in a while as I was very busy with studies but here are some of my newest additions (please excuse the size of the images I have no idea how to change it):
> 
> 
> 1) Dior sandals
> 
> To start off with a frustration: I bought these Dior sandals (green, yellow, pink) and they should have been here by now but they are not. They probably got lost in the mail. Tracking says custom clearance for over a week now and I had another purchase I ordered after these and they arrived a week ago. Plus I had tons of shipments via USPS to Switzerland and never ever any problem so I don't know what's going on, I am pretty sure it is not the customs making any problems, the package will just be lost. However I have contacted the postal service and am still hoping they will arrive so finger's crossed.
> 
> Although I am not into this whole colourblocking at all to me these are just adorable. I have them already in this other blue multicolour and it's safe to say these are the comfiest heels EVER so I really hope they will be found.
> 
> 
> 2) Balenciaga booties
> 
> I've always loved these so I am glad I finally snapped a pair up. Mine just have a higher heel than the ones in the pictures but I couldn't find the time to make some pictures myself.
> 
> 
> 3) Lanvin booties
> 
> The leather on these is incredibly soft plus they are super comfy. Thanks to the platform they're very easy to walk in although the heel is that high.
> 
> 
> 4) Julien MacDonald boots
> 
> These are probably my most amazing purchase ever. I scored these on ebay for around £50, never heard of this designer, just bought them because I loved how they looked. Afterwards I checked them out via Google and found out in an interview with the designer that these were apparently only made for the runway and cost $2000. True or not however they are great quality.


Love the Balenciaga and Lanvin booties.


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

i love Italy and there shoes! 

my newest!


----------



## fumi

PinkPeonies said:


> Chloe Boots! Truly madly deeply inlove with these!



These are amazing!


----------



## ANL1

sourapril said:


> How comfortable are united nude booties? Do they fit true to size?



They are extremely comfortable. And UN always has amazing quality! It's like walking on flat boots. They were a bit narrow (I have very wide feet) but after half a day they already had stretched enough.
And they are TTS. I'm a 38 in almost everything. In my other UN pairs (sandals) I also have a 38. 
The gold does seem to scratch easily. HTH!


----------



## sourapril

ANL1 said:


> They are extremely comfortable. And UN always has amazing quality! It's like walking on flat boots. They were a bit narrow (I have very wide feet) but after half a day they already had stretched enough.
> And they are TTS. I'm a 38 in almost everything. In my other UN pairs (sandals) I also have a 38.
> The gold does seem to scratch easily. HTH!



I am between 6.5 and 7. Since you said they stretch, should I get 6.5 or whatever the equivalent size in UN?


----------



## cookie03

Christchrist said:


> That color is so rich. I love it.  Congrats



thank you!


----------



## ANL1

sourapril said:


> I am between 6.5 and 7. Since you said they stretch, should I get 6.5 or whatever the equivalent size in UN?



I'm not sure. But I am someone who will always take the biggest size when I'm in doubt, I'd rather add a little sole than be in pain. 
These booties are also with elastic in the back so maybe they stretch more easily? 
Which ones are you thinking about buying? They have a 30% off sale atm!


----------



## indi3r4

Shoes that I accumulate since the day after thanksgiving.. Out of control!


----------



## Ivyp

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> Shoes that I accumulate since the day after thanksgiving.. Out of control! ush:



Haha... Wow... You've been busy huh... It's almost like my collection in a year.


----------



## xoAKIxo

YSL Giselle pumps, would love to get the black also it's so comfy!


----------



## shazzy99

MBMJ stud mouse flats - love these! Leather is so soft and they are very comfortable.

Gianvito Rossi booties. Absolutely adore the cut of these, I had to have them.


----------



## bellsbells

Here are just a few of my (way too many) recent purchases. I've been on a total spree lately, it has to stop now! 
From left to right: Acne Azalea Mixed Media loafers, Margiela Fin Top flats, Acne Cosmo boots, Acne Jordan cut-out boots.


----------



## mojito3008

Christchrist said:


> Fierce!,,,,





Kayapo97 said:


> Love the Balenciaga and Lanvin booties.




Thank you)


----------



## mojito3008

I have these two on the way, CL Very Prive in nude and CL Rolando in bright red


----------



## mojito3008

shazzy99 said:


> MBMJ stud mouse flats - love these! Leather is so soft and they are very comfortable.
> 
> Gianvito Rossi booties. Absolutely adore the cut of these, I had to have them.



I adore these Rossi booties, they look great on you!


----------



## x4x3x2x1x

Jimmy Choo Anouk in yellow patent leather


----------



## iraa

shazzy99 said:


> MBMJ stud mouse flats - love these! Leather is so soft and they are very comfortable.
> 
> Gianvito Rossi booties. Absolutely adore the cut of these, I had to have them.



Congrats on the new shoes and am happy to see you figured out the make of the booties. I remember you posting about them earlier. Can you tell me if the MBMJ mouse flats are tts and if its a narrow fit? Thanks and congrats again


----------



## iraa

mojito3008 said:


> I have these two on the way, CL Very Prive in nude and CL Rolando in bright red



 red CL


----------



## iraa

x4x3x2x1x said:


> Jimmy Choo Anouk in yellow patent leather



Its a gorgeous yellow. Congrats


----------



## x4x3x2x1x

iraa said:


> Its a gorgeous yellow. Congrats


 Thank you!


----------



## shazzy99

iraa said:


> Congrats on the new shoes and am happy to see you figured out the make of the booties. I remember you posting about them earlier. Can you tell me if the MBMJ mouse flats are tts and if its a narrow fit? Thanks and congrats again



Thanks *iraa*, I love them as well and was so happy with the help of lovely tpfer's that I found them.

MBMJ mouse flats - I'm usually 37 in heels and 37.5 in flats as I like a bit more room in them and I bought them in 37.5. The leather is really, really soft, so I think they will give pretty quickly anyway if they are a bit tight. I think the fit is perfect for me. I have room in them, but they aren't loose.


----------



## shazzy99

shazzy99 said:


> Thanks *iraa*, I love them as well and was so happy with the help of lovely tpfer's that I found them.
> 
> MBMJ mouse flats - I'm usually 37 in heels and 37.5 in flats as I like a bit more room in them and I bought them in 37.5. The leather is really, really soft, so I think they will give pretty quickly anyway if they are a bit tight. I think the fit is perfect for me. I have room in them, but they aren't loose.



^^ Forgot to add, they are definitely not wide, but I don't find them too narrow either. If you want some measurements, pm me.


----------



## jackie1128

Not by any means impressive compared to other purchases here, but here are my Ash Bea (or Bowie, forgot!) black sneakers along with Valdini patent leather winter boots for those cold Toronto winters


----------



## iraa

shazzy99 said:


> ^^ Forgot to add, they are definitely not wide, but I don't find them too narrow either. If you want some measurements, pm me.



Thanks. My feet while not extremely wide are not narrow either. I am a size 36 so I think I will go with 36.5 in these if I can find one. I love how they look.


----------



## newsophialover

n/a


----------



## newsophialover

My new pair of boots is here!!! This is not an impressive reveal, but God knows how hard it is for me to find a pair that fits me. I have small feet (size 6) but big calves(14.5") and not too tall (5'3") and that's not a good boots combination. I have been searching everywhere for leather ones that fits comfortably. I tried Coach and a few other designers but none can fit mw without looking weirdly tight. 

I was searching online and had been back and forth on this one. Finally tried to give this a shot. This is from Clarks, which I love! I'd say 50% of my shoes are from them. I ordered this pair last week and got them yesterday. And I just smiled when I zip them up. I think they're great!!! Love love looovveee them. What do you think?


----------



## Vintasia

bellsbells said:


> View attachment 1979253



Those are insane, love it


----------



## clu13

Coach booties and Stuart weitzman kitten heels


----------



## mojito3008

iraa said:


> red CL



Thank you) The red really is gorgeous on these.


----------



## mikeyta

I just collected some more shoes for my collection


----------



## LeeLee1098

I'm honestly not a Tory Burch fan but I fell in love with these sequin cap toe wedges. They were a Black Friday purchase at NM Last Call.


----------



## iraa

So I finally got the Balmain booties. They are tts and fit perfectly.


----------



## mojito3008

iraa said:


> So I finally got the Balmain booties. They are tts and fit perfectly.



I couldn't wait to see them on you, they are AMAZING and even more amazing on you!! I'm sooooo excited for you I adore these booties, hope I'll find them one day too. CONGRATS again you look perfect in them, thanks for posting pics!!)


----------



## iraa

mojito3008 said:


> I couldn't wait to see them on you, they are AMAZING and even more amazing on you!! I'm sooooo excited for you I adore these booties, hope I'll find them one day too. CONGRATS again you look perfect in them, thanks for posting pics!!)



Thanks I do love them alot. I did see another pair in size 40 on ebay but that person is charging more than 3k us which I found to be a bit exorbitant after how much I paid for these. Anyway I do hope you find them.


----------



## sneezz

Had a tough time choosing!


----------



## butterfij

iraa said:
			
		

> So I finally got the Balmain booties. They are tts and fit perfectly.



I am so freakin jealous of those boots. They are gorgeous


----------



## iraa

butterfij said:


> I am so freakin jealous of those boots. They are gorgeous



Thank you


----------



## ruthie_1

Ignore the mess, my new uggs called junipero... Am still deciding whether to keep them...?


----------



## sneezz

^ very cute. Definitely keep them!


----------



## ruthie_1

sneezz said:
			
		

> ^ very cute. Definitely keep them!



Thanks for the response! The good thing is these are waterproof ... Perfect for London... And when I head to whistler for Xmas... Think  I'm swaying towards keeping them....


----------



## floridagal23

Got my first pair of chanel quilted flats today (in bronzy gold) - 30% at Bergdorf Goodman. They only have 1 pair of size 6 left - nothing else in that particular flat, but other styles were available.


----------



## leslie_x

mojito3008 said:


> I have one more addition to my previous post:
> 
> 
> 7) Aperlai booties



Niiiiccceee!! How do they fit? are they comfy?


----------



## mojito3008

leslie_x said:


> Niiiiccceee!! How do they fit? are they comfy?



Thank you They are super comfy and absolutely true to size (although you can always size up in boots and wear them with thicker socks/tights..). If you love them they are still available at yoox.com for &#8364;195 - 15% with code HOLIDAYGIFT (until 21st of December) which is a fabulous price as the retail price of these shoes is almost $1000. I don't know what size you are but there are still a few available, plus I have just returned a size 40 (and kept the 39) so the 40 should be restocked in a week or so if you happen to be that size.


----------



## brokeshopper

http://g-lvl3.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/3/_6843923.jpg

I just got the Frye Melissa Buttons in Cognac! For $150!!
I bought them at the ShoeBox in NYC. They're having a sale for extra 30% off


----------



## Sugar Cane

Just received these Celine sandals, scored them at a great deal as well


----------



## randr21

Sugar Cane said:


> Just received these Celine sandals, scored them at a great deal as well



Beautiful shoes


----------



## sneezz

ruthie_1 said:


> Thanks for the response! The good thing is these are waterproof ... Perfect for London... And when I head to whistler for Xmas... Think  I'm swaying towards keeping them....



Definitely!


----------



## leslie_x

mojito3008 said:


> Thank you They are super comfy and absolutely true to size (although you can always size up in boots and wear them with thicker socks/tights..). If you love them they are still available at yoox.com for 195 - 15% with code HOLIDAYGIFT (until 21st of December) which is a fabulous price as the retail price of these shoes is almost $1000. I don't know what size you are but there are still a few available, plus I have just returned a size 40 (and kept the 39) so the 40 should be restocked in a week or so if you happen to be that size.



oooh thank you so much!! I ordered them I'm so happy ! I'm between 36,5 - 37,5 depending on the designer. I ordered a 37 so hopefully they fit ! I really love their designs!


----------



## mojito3008

leslie_x said:


> oooh thank you so much!! I ordered them I'm so happy ! I'm between 36,5 - 37,5 depending on the designer. I ordered a 37 so hopefully they fit ! I really love their designs!



I'm so happy you ordered them too I hope you will love them just as much as I do and I believe the size should be good, no worries! Please write as soon as you get them I'm really interested if they fit you and how you like them)


----------



## pquiles

iraa said:


> So I finally got the Balmain booties. They are tts and fit perfectly.



I would love to own these!  Where did you find these HOT boots?


----------



## Sugar Cane

randr21 said:


> Beautiful shoes



Thanks Can't wait to wear them


----------



## iraa

pquiles said:


> I would love to own these!  Where did you find these HOT boots?



Thank you. I got them from thecorner.com 
These were the last pair left there but I did see the pump version of these on stylebop if that helps.


----------



## ZiggyLove

Sugar Cane said:


> Just received these Celine sandals, scored them at a great deal as well


Love these! Where'd you score them at?


----------



## Sugar Cane

ZiggyLove said:


> Love these! Where'd you score them at?



Thanks! At a Pop up 1 day designer sale nearby. Lucky find as they were released much earlier this year.


----------



## leslie_x

mojito3008 said:


> I'm so happy you ordered them too I hope you will love them just as much as I do and I believe the size should be good, no worries! Please write as soon as you get them I'm really interested if they fit you and how you like them)



I already received them!! they are perfect!! exact my size and they are soooo nice! already have had many compliments about them !  Aperlai! thanks again for the tip!!!


----------



## alice87

Sugar Cane said:


> Just received these Celine sandals, scored them at a great deal as well


very beautiful shoes, so trendy for winter holidays!


----------



## jen_sparro

Sugar Cane said:


> Just received these Celine sandals, scored them at a great deal as well



These are perfection, enjoy them!!


----------



## Ioli

http://instagram.com/p/TeT-q3Qfio/

Dunno how to post a pic from the iPad :/ My new Prada pumps


----------



## Brazucaa

Ioli said:


> http://instagram.com/p/TeT-q3Qfio/
> 
> Dunno how to post a pic from the iPad :/ My new Prada pumps



Ok girl, you have succeeded! Now... MOD pics, pretty please!!

B


----------



## Deborah1986

ruthie_1 said:


> Ignore the mess, my new uggs called junipero... Am still deciding whether to keep them...?



_i really love them !!!! i would bought them myself 
Keep it_


----------



## hkilbertus

My fiance just bought me my first pair of high end designers....Chanel they cost $1095 at Saks and almost twice that at Neiman Marcus.  I LOVE them because I can wear them often....with jeans ..doing errands..the leather is super soft and I had the toes stretched.  I am so excited to find a pair of pumps that I can actually wear comfortable.  I had wanted CL 's just because...they were CL's but they were so uncomfortable I couldnt fathom (for me!) spending so much on something I would mostly just look at.  I'm a comfort queen   Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## hkilbertus

Ack sorry, here are two more of my new chanels.  I just joined this forum so I am learning


----------



## ruthie_1

Deborah1986 said:
			
		

> i really love them !!!! i would bought them myself
> Keep it



Thanks Deborah1986! I have decided to keep them and wear them to Whistler next week!!


----------



## Sugar Cane

jen_sparro said:


> These are perfection, enjoy them!!




Thanks! I will


----------



## Sugar Cane

alice87 said:


> very beautiful shoes, so trendy for winter holidays!



Thanks, i will definitely wear them for the holidays!


----------



## lilneko69

Couldn't resist these at the Loeffler Randall sample sale.
They're super comfy especially in soft suede!


----------



## mikeyta

I am so happy to get my chanel boot size 35 and my IM dicker suede size 36.


----------



## Kayapo97

hkilbertus said:


> My fiance just bought me my first pair of high end designers....Chanel they cost $1095 at Saks and almost twice that at Neiman Marcus.  I LOVE them because I can wear them often....with jeans ..doing errands..the leather is super soft and I had the toes stretched.  I am so excited to find a pair of pumps that I can actually wear comfortable.  I had wanted CL 's just because...they were CL's but they were so uncomfortable I couldnt fathom (for me!) spending so much on something I would mostly just look at.  I'm a comfort queen   Tell me what you guys think.



Lucky you, that is one heck of a first purchase enjoy!

Yes I have many different designer shoes and constantly remark on fact CL are almost deliberately uncomfortable. If you want comfort designer shoes, and a lot cheaper than the Chanel I recommend Manolo Blahnik. I have worn them for years and they are so comfortable and beautiful.


----------



## legaldiva

Charlotte Olympia Dolly's sans ankle ruffle. NM sale


----------



## Kayapo97

legaldiva said:


> Charlotte Olympia Dolly's sans ankle ruffle. NM sale



Love, 

what are they like to walk in with the platform, have looked at her designs several times but not bought yet.


----------



## newmommy_va

1. Lanvin ballerina (_Love_ the support in the 1" hidden heel!  I've steered away from Lanvins b/c the elastic has been so painful in the past. But these have been comfortable from the start. Yay!) 




2. B Brian Atwood Baccina (I couldn't resist the sparkles! And I really like the quailty, even though these are "B" instead of "Brian Atwood". )




3. Jimmy Choo Fiona (The perfect combination for me: pretty _and _comfortable. )


----------



## Myrkur

mikeyta said:


> I am so happy to get my chanel boot size 35 and my IM dicker suede size 36.



Do you have a better pic of those Chanel boots?


----------



## Myrkur

hkilbertus said:


> Ack sorry, here are two more of my new chanels.  I just joined this forum so I am learning



nice!


----------



## legaldiva

Kayapo97 said:


> Love,
> 
> what are they like to walk in with the platform, have looked at her designs several times but not bought yet.



I find them so easy to walk in ... they are similar to a low heeled Tribtoo in that the platform compensates for the heel height meaning the pitch isn't so steep.  I love that

I'm wearing my Dollys today with a light brown cable knit sweater dress.  The suede is so rich & gorgeous.


----------



## Kayapo97

legaldiva said:


> I find them so easy to walk in ... they are similar to a low heeled Tribtoo in that the platform compensates for the heel height meaning the pitch isn't so steep.  I love that
> 
> I'm wearing my Dollys today with a light brown cable knit sweater dress.  The suede is so rich & gorgeous.



Thanks for that info, I am seriously going to have to look out for some of her designs in the sales.

Your outfit sounds gorgeous, have a lovely day

Merry Christmas


----------



## Kayapo97

legaldiva said:


> I find them so easy to walk in ... they are similar to a low heeled Tribtoo in that the platform compensates for the heel height meaning the pitch isn't so steep.  I love that
> 
> I'm wearing my Dollys today with a light brown cable knit sweater dress.  The suede is so rich & gorgeous.



Any particular styles/colourways you love, that would be good for me to look out for?

Thanks


----------



## pavilion

Hit the after Christmas sales and got a bunch of shoes for 75% off or more... Kors Michael Kors black pumps, Burberry heeled boots, Charles Philip Shanghai smoking slippers, Burberry wellies, and Ferragamo heeled loafers...


----------



## Shopmore

Here are my first pair of Ferragamos - not too bad for being a little over 40% off @ Bloomies during their code glitch!


----------



## randr21

Shopmore said:


> Here are my first pair of Ferragamos - not too bad for being a little over 40% off @ Bloomies during their code glitch!



Looks great on you and those jeans


----------



## Shopmore

randr21 said:
			
		

> Looks great on you and those jeans



Thanks!


----------



## NeonLights

Shopmore said:


> Here are my first pair of Ferragamos - not too bad for being a little over 40% off @ Bloomies during their code glitch!



These were my first too.. perfect red.. Congrats


----------



## Remy1995

This is my very first post!! 

I've been here so often so I thought why not join in on the fun and sign up as a member!!

These are favorite from my 'recent purchases', I got them early November. It took me 2 band aids and a whole lot of blisters to break them in but it was worth it now they're my comfy go-to shoes! 

---The flash messed up the color a bit, the color is really like the bottom-right picture.


----------



## butterfij

Remy1995 said:
			
		

> This is my very first post!!
> 
> I've been here so often so I thought why not join in on the fun and sign up as a member!!
> 
> These are favorite from my 'recent purchases', I got them early November. It took me 2 band aids and a whole lot of blisters to break them in but it was worth it now they're my comfy go-to shoes!
> 
> ---The flash messed up the color a bit, the color is really like the bottom-right picture.



I love them!!!


----------



## Shopmore

Remy1995 said:


> This is my very first post!!
> 
> I've been here so often so I thought why not join in on the fun and sign up as a member!!
> 
> These are favorite from my 'recent purchases', I got them early November. It took me 2 band aids and a whole lot of blisters to break them in but it was worth it now they're my comfy go-to shoes!
> 
> ---The flash messed up the color a bit, the color is really like the bottom-right picture.


Those are cute! I was almost about to get them myself.


----------



## L.Devon

Remy1995 said:


> This is my very first post!!
> 
> I've been here so often so I thought why not join in on the fun and sign up as a member!!
> 
> These are favorite from my 'recent purchases', I got them early November. It took me 2 band aids and a whole lot of blisters to break them in but it was worth it now they're my comfy go-to shoes!
> 
> ---The flash messed up the color a bit, the color is really like the bottom-right picture.



so pretty!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Shopmore said:


> Here are my first pair of Ferragamos - not too bad for being a little over 40% off @ Bloomies during their code glitch!



Very hot!!!!


----------



## ews

Misstake7198 said:
			
		

> Just got this pair of Blochs. I can't believe how comfortable and soft they are! Excellent craftsmanship, too!



How do the Blochs run? TTS?
Thanks!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Ok they aren't high designer but the color is amazing. 






Love them.


----------



## shazzy99

Givenchy heels from Boxing Day sales - from $1050 reduced to $240. So happy as I have tried them on when they were at full price and luckily that the only size that was left was a 37.5...perfect!


----------



## Tsumori

Received my Marc by Marc Jacobs loafers today! Loving my Mr Pickles!


----------



## sacky

Tsumori said:
			
		

> Received my Marc by Marc Jacobs loafers today! Loving my Mr Pickles!



sooooo cute&#65281;do u have more pics&#65311;


----------



## Tsumori

sacky said:


> sooooo cute&#65281;do u have more pics&#65311;



Yup! Took more in diff angles


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Tsumori said:
			
		

> Yup! Took more in diff angles



So cute


----------



## indi3r4

Tsumori said:


> Received my Marc by Marc Jacobs loafers today! Loving my Mr Pickles!





Tsumori said:


> Yup! Took more in diff angles



OMG! where did you get this? I have the iPhone case and would love to get a matching slippers!


----------



## fumi

LeeLee1098 said:


> I'm honestly not a Tory Burch fan but I fell in love with these sequin cap toe wedges. They were a Black Friday purchase at NM Last Call.



These are cute! Love the sequins!


----------



## fumi

iraa said:


> So I finally got the Balmain booties. They are tts and fit perfectly.



These are so cool!


----------



## fumi

x4x3x2x1x said:


> Jimmy Choo Anouk in yellow patent leather



I love the Anouk style!


----------



## Tsumori

MrsRance said:


> So cute



Thanks! 



indi3r4 said:


> OMG! where did you get this? I have the iPhone case and would love to get a matching slippers!



I got the loafers from shopbop - sizes are running out fast though. 

I have the iPhone case too! I'm totally mad abt the animal series MBMJ came up with this season!


----------



## pquiles

Fendi














Gucci















Jimmy Choo




YSL









And Prada


----------



## Deleted member 377724

I got these two beauties at an amazing discount!

This one was only $200 at Saks Off 5th!





These were only $80!!!!!! at Barneys NY Outlet


----------



## Kayapo97

kyashiidreams said:


> I got these two beauties at an amazing discount!
> 
> This one was only $200 at Saks Off 5th!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were only $80!!!!!! at Barneys NY Outlet



Love the second pair, lets see some mod shots if you can


----------



## beata-kelly

pquiles said:


> Fendi
> 
> View attachment 2005418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005423
> 
> 
> Gucci
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005428
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo
> 
> View attachment 2005430
> 
> 
> YSL
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005445
> 
> And Prada


Love every pair of your shoes, but esp. Jimmy Choo. Congratulations on your great shoe choices: woohoo:


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

I went to Saks today and scored these beauties! They were on sale...I love a sale.


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

A couple of modeling pictures...


----------



## iraa

fumi said:


> These are so cool!


Thank you


----------



## HelenaOfficial

New Schutz Wedges. It's comfortable


----------



## brainstorm

MrsRance said:


> New Schutz Wedges. It's comfortable



Love the transparent top! Cute!


----------



## bprimuslevy

My new Gucci booties from the NAP sale. Love these.


----------



## Mia Bella

Sleeping Beauty said:


> A couple of modeling pictures...



The Diors are stunning!



pquiles said:


> Fendi
> 
> View attachment 2005418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005423
> 
> 
> Gucci
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005428
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo
> 
> View attachment 2005430
> 
> 
> YSL
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005445
> 
> And Prada



Hooooly moly. What an incredible haul! 



bprimuslevy said:


> My new Gucci booties from the NAP sale. Love these.
> 
> View attachment 2008001



LOVE these! So cool.


----------



## Mia Bella

Just got these LD Tuttle booties today.  I think they're pretty cool. Definitely unique and funky. The front flap can be unsnapped and folded down to reveal the ostrich feathers underneath.

Front






Side





Closeup w/ some of the heel detail


----------



## pquiles

Mia Bella said:


> Hooooly moly. What an incredible haul! .



I'm loving them... hoping that I can find more this weekend


----------



## HelenaOfficial

brainstorm said:
			
		

> Love the transparent top! Cute!



Thank you


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> Just got these LD Tuttle booties today.  I think they're pretty cool. Definitely unique and funky. The front flap can be unsnapped and folded down to reveal the ostrich feathers underneath.
> 
> Front
> 
> Side
> 
> Closeup w/ some of the heel detail



Loving your whole look


----------



## Mia Bella

MrsRance said:


> Loving your whole look



Thank you! 


Also just realized I accidentally put ostrich feathers instead of peacock feathers. 
The boots have peacock feathers on them.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

mia bella said:
			
		

> thank you!
> 
> Also just realized i accidentally put ostrich feathers instead of peacock feathers.
> The boots have peacock feathers on them. :d



lol


----------



## smiley13tree

kyashiidreams said:
			
		

> I got these two beauties at an amazing discount!
> 
> This one was only $200 at Saks Off 5th!
> 
> These were only $80!!!!!! at Barneys NY Outlet



That second pair is a fabulous deal! And a gorgeous pair of shoes!


----------



## brainstorm

bprimuslevy said:


> My new Gucci booties from the NAP sale. Love these.
> 
> View attachment 2008001



Oh, what a fun play on the classic t-strap!


----------



## larasc17

Chanel high heels!! Absolutely love them!!!! So chic


----------



## larasc17

chanel ballerinas


----------



## larasc17

And the last one: givenchy rain boots. LOVE THEM ALL!!!!


----------



## bprimuslevy

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> Just got these LD Tuttle booties today.  I think they're pretty cool. Definitely unique and funky. The front flap can be unsnapped and folded down to reveal the ostrich feathers underneath.
> 
> Front
> 
> Side
> 
> Closeup w/ some of the heel detail



Love the ostrich detail.


----------



## larasc17

Tory burch and moncler boots. Perfect for Winter!!!


----------



## Shopmore

larasc17 said:
			
		

> Tory burch and moncler boots. Perfect for Winter!!!



Love the Moncler boots, where did you find them?


----------



## larasc17

Shopmore said:
			
		

> Love the Moncler boots, where did you find them?



Moncler Store- istanbul!


----------



## Shopmore

larasc17 said:
			
		

> Moncler Store- istanbul!



Thanks!


----------



## larasc17

Shopmore said:
			
		

> Thanks!



You're welcome! They are super comfy


----------



## gmo

Mia Bella said:


> Just got these LD Tuttle booties today.  I think they're pretty cool. Definitely unique and funky. The front flap can be unsnapped and folded down to reveal the ostrich feathers underneath.



Love your LD Tuttles! I just recently discovered the brand and I'm quickly becoming an addict...!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Tsumori said:


> Yup! Took more in diff angles



i absolutely LOVEEEEEE these!


----------



## .pursefiend.

pquiles said:


> Fendi
> 
> View attachment 2005418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005423
> 
> 
> Gucci
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005428
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo
> 
> View attachment 2005430
> 
> 
> YSL
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005445
> 
> And Prada



are the ysl and the fendis comfortable? love those!


----------



## Le Z

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Two of my new additions- sooooo obsessed! They're crazy, but completely my style!!!!
> 
> I have been waiting for the Chanel's ever since I saw them on runways and they finally arrived!!! The dsquared skates have been a mission, I was searching for them over a year!!!! One pair popped up in a 38, I'm a 41, and I thought I'd get them just for arts sake- I could never wear them.
> 
> When they came I thought oh heck, what's to loose, and tried to squeeze my foot in with a sock- it was painful and I don't know how man steps I could last, but j actually GOT IT IN MY FOOT!!!!! In so unbelievably excited!!!!! I'm hoping if they are majorly stretched they an become "sitting" shoes





I have been looking for those DSquared boots for ages! Where did you get those? I'm literally drooling now, they look so gorgeous!!


----------



## Le Z

I finally bought this pair of awesome heels by Brian Atwood. I saw this pair some months ago on WWD newspaper, if I'm not mistaken, and instantly fell in love. The thing is, I never actually looked for them and I never saw them anywhere until this December. Saw them on Shopbop and decided to get them. I knew it was winter but I got them anyway. I have worn them to dinner couple of times, my feet were cold but I just loved them!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Le Z said:


> I finally bought this pair of awesome heels by Brian Atwood. I saw this pair some months ago on WWD newspaper, if I'm not mistaken, and instantly fell in love. The thing is, I never actually looked for them and I never saw them anywhere until this December. Saw them on Shopbop and decided to get them. I knew it was winter but I got them anyway. I have worn them to dinner couple of times, my feet were cold but I just loved them!



ive been looking at those as well. very cute!!!


----------



## smile4me6

Le Z said:
			
		

> I finally bought this pair of awesome heels by Brian Atwood. I saw this pair some months ago on WWD newspaper, if I'm not mistaken, and instantly fell in love. The thing is, I never actually looked for them and I never saw them anywhere until this December. Saw them on Shopbop and decided to get them. I knew it was winter but I got them anyway. I have worn them to dinner couple of times, my feet were cold but I just loved them!



Love love love!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Le Z said:


> I finally bought this pair of awesome heels by Brian Atwood. I saw this pair some months ago on WWD newspaper, if I'm not mistaken, and instantly fell in love. The thing is, I never actually looked for them and I never saw them anywhere until this December. Saw them on Shopbop and decided to get them. I knew it was winter but I got them anyway. I have worn them to dinner couple of times, my feet were cold but I just loved them!



Love the colours, thanks for sharing, and matching pedicure? 
What outfit did you wear with them?


----------



## le chic

sugar cane said:


> just received these celine sandals, scored them at a great deal as well :d




lovvvveeee!


----------



## loves

Studded boots


----------



## coutureddd

jimmy choo sierra






giuseppe zanotti black suede w/ crystal heel


----------



## Mia Bella

bprimuslevy said:


> Love the ostrich detail.



Pretty neat huh? I have to keep them off the floor because I'm afraid my dogs might try to nibble on them. 



gmo said:


> Love your LD Tuttles! I just recently discovered the brand and I'm quickly becoming an addict...!



Thanks! The brand is great. Cool designs, great fit, amazing quality. Bad news for our wallets!


----------



## Le Z

.pursefiend. said:


> ive been looking at those as well. very cute!!!


Thank u!


----------



## Le Z

smile4me6 said:


> Love love love!!



Thank u! I love them as well, I will be wearing them more often when the weather warms up


----------



## Le Z

Kayapo97 said:


> Love the colours, thanks for sharing, and matching pedicure?
> What outfit did you wear with them?



Thanks! The colors really pop out. I wore them with a black leather dress one time. I thought it would be interesting to wear something somber with these shoes. I wore them with jeans too couple of times. They basically can be worn with almost anything. Super cute.


----------



## gmo

loves said:


> Studded boots



Love them! Those are the studded Docs, right? Do you have more pictures of you wearing them? I've been hesitating to bite the bullet on these for months!


----------



## Kayapo97

coutureddd said:


> jimmy choo sierra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giuseppe zanotti black suede w/ crystal heel



Love both pairs congrats, any mod shots would love to see the JC on.


----------



## pquiles

loves said:
			
		

> Studded boots



Love these!!  Love your bag too!!


----------



## pquiles

My name Is Pquiles and I have an addiction!!   Thanks to my SA, I got these additions to my collection.   Don't know if I'm keeping them all, and because I'm looking to add some more before sales are over, I'm sure I'll be eating crackers or tuna for the next year :-/
So here we go... 

YSL




Jimmy Choo... These were a beast to get off my foot in the store,  but they pumped my sexy up a notch.   Had to get em. 









Prada...  bought 1/2 size too big, but I couldn't turn away. 



















	

		
			
		

		
	
 and these flats were another surprise MY SA pulled out.   

Finally...  my ultimate purchase...  CL purple booties.   It's looking blue here b/c I just couldn't get my phone to translate the color very well.


----------



## Mia Bella

loves said:


> Studded boots



These looks very cool and so tough! :boxing:


----------



## coutureddd

Kayapo97 said:


> Love both pairs congrats, any mod shots would love to see the JC on.



sorry for the crappy pics, just using my ipod right now...


----------



## loves

gmo said:


> Love them! Those are the studded Docs, right? Do you have more pictures of you wearing them? I've been hesitating to bite the bullet on these for months!



yes they're the studded docs. i had to size up on this one. the leather is still very stiff right now, cannot wait to season it.

please bite, they're really fun and being docs, they are really as tough as they look


----------



## loves

Mia Bella said:


> These looks very cool and so tough! :boxing:



yes. tuff stuff!


what a haul and oh yes i totally empathise on the shoe addiction



pquiles said:


> My name Is Pquiles and I have an addiction!!   Thanks to my SA, I got these additions to my collection.   Don't know if I'm keeping them all, and because I'm looking to add some more before sales are over, I'm sure I'll be eating crackers or tuna for the next year :-/
> So here we go...
> 
> YSL
> 
> View attachment 2010844
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo... These were a beast to get off my foot in the store,  but they pumped my sexy up a notch.   Had to get em.
> 
> View attachment 2010845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2010846
> 
> 
> Prada...  bought 1/2 size too big, but I couldn't turn away.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2010859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2010860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2010861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2010862
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these flats were another surprise MY SA pulled out.
> 
> Finally...  my ultimate purchase...  CL purple booties.   It's looking blue here b/c I just couldn't get my phone to translate the color very well.


----------



## dpgyrl026

Some of these are repeat posts from other threads.. hope u dont mind 

1.  Madewell Zipcode boots in blue suede
2.  L.K. Bennett Sledge in taupe (it's really nude)
3.  Chanel classic ballerina flats in beige black


----------



## dpgyrl026

4.  Coach flats
5.  Chanel flats black patent cap toe on black leather


----------



## loves

dpgyrl026 said:


> 4.  Coach flats
> 5.  Chanel flats black patent cap toe on black leather



all lovely.
i am still looking for the perfect nude


----------



## Kayapo97

Pquiles,

Wow, you have been busy. Love the boots and the CL.


----------



## Kayapo97

coutureddd said:


> sorry for the crappy pics, just using my ipod right now...



Congrats they look fab!


----------



## clu13

Louis Vuitton - oh really pumps in amarante (last pair of 37.5 in the US) and lucky ballet flats.


----------



## pquiles

clu13 said:
			
		

> Louis Vuitton - oh really pumps in amarante (last pair of 37.5 in the US) and lucky ballet flats.



Love your flats... BUT i love your door sign even more


----------



## randr21

dpgyrl026 said:


> Some of these are repeat posts from other threads.. hope u dont mind
> 
> 1.  Madewell Zipcode boots in blue suede
> 2.  L.K. Bennett Sledge in taupe (it's really nude)
> 3.  Chanel classic ballerina flats in beige black



the LK bennett sledge are just the perfect nude shoes for work and play.  no wonder kate middleton wore them with everything throughout her travels.  testament to how comfy they are too.


----------



## dpgyrl026

randr21 said:


> the LK bennett sledge are just the perfect nude shoes for work and play.  no wonder kate middleton wore them with everything throughout her travels.  testament to how comfy they are too.



Yes! This really needs to be a staple in everyones closet


----------



## cvlshopaholic

My haul from after Christmas. Time for a serious ban! Two CL Pigalle 100s, Jimmy Choo Victory in nude, Jimmy Choo Luna peeptoe in black, Alexandre Birman python flats (holy moly, these feel like heaven on my feet!) and Manolo Blahnik bow flats.


----------



## pquiles

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> My haul from after Christmas. Time for a serious ban! Two CL Pigalle 100s, Jimmy Choo Victory in nude, Jimmy Choo Luna peeptoe in black, Alexandre Birman python flats (holy moly, these feel like heaven on my feet!) and Manolo Blahnik bow flats.



What a great haul!!  Love that red CL Piggy!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

pquiles said:


> What a great haul!!  Love that red CL Piggy!



Thank you! I'm jealous of your haul too. Those Choo boots are hot!


----------



## theYoungandChic

these r my platform heel Guccis i found on sale. loved them when they first came out also. so lucky they still had my size!  
more modeling pics on my blog ~


----------



## beata-kelly

cvlshopaholic said:


> My haul from after Christmas. Time for a serious ban! Two CL Pigalle 100s, Jimmy Choo Victory in nude, Jimmy Choo Luna peeptoe in black, Alexandre Birman python flats (holy moly, these feel like heaven on my feet!) and Manolo Blahnik bow flats.


congratulations! great classic shoes. love esp. pink CL


----------



## randr21

cvlshopaholic said:


> My haul from after Christmas. Time for a serious ban! Two CL Pigalle 100s, Jimmy Choo Victory in nude, Jimmy Choo Luna peeptoe in black, Alexandre Birman python flats (holy moly, these feel like heaven on my feet!) and Manolo Blahnik bow flats.



Love birman exotics.


----------



## clu13

pquiles said:


> Love your flats... BUT i love your door sign even more



Thank you - DH finds that sign less amusing


----------



## clu13

cvlshopaholic said:


> My haul from after Christmas. Time for a serious ban! Two CL Pigalle 100s, Jimmy Choo Victory in nude, Jimmy Choo Luna peeptoe in black, Alexandre Birman python flats (holy moly, these feel like heaven on my feet!) and Manolo Blahnik bow flats.



Wow - all gorgeous


----------



## clu13

theYoungandChic said:


> these r my platform heel Guccis i found on sale. loved them when they first came out also. so lucky they still had my size!
> more modeling pics on my blog ~



Great find!


----------



## clu13

Miu Mius on sale from Nordstrom Rack plus Donald Pliner and Cole Haan since I can't wear heels every minute of the day


----------



## theYoungandChic

clu13 said:


> Great find!



thanks!


----------



## PinkPeonies

My new acquisitions.


----------



## ZiggyLove

PinkPeonies said:


> My new acquisitions.


Love thoses Isabel Marants! Where did you find them?


----------



## Lynx13

clu13 said:


> Miu Mius on sale from Nordstrom Rack plus Donald Pliner and Cole Haan since I can't wear heels every minute of the day


Nice finds!  Gorgeous color on the Miu Miu!



PinkPeonies said:


> My new acquisitions.


sneakers and heels! Perfect combo! 
Love the pink!



cvlshopaholic said:


> My haul from after Christmas. Time for a serious ban! Two CL Pigalle 100s, Jimmy Choo Victory in nude, Jimmy Choo Luna peeptoe in black, Alexandre Birman python flats (holy moly, these feel like heaven on my feet!) and Manolo Blahnik bow flats.



Amazing sale finds!!  I understand it's hard not to pickup a few extra pairs during sale season!


----------



## clu13

Kate spade today


----------



## MrsCamilla

My only sale find, so my search continues!

Chanel 12A Escarpins


----------



## PinkPeonies

ZiggyLove said:
			
		

> Love thoses Isabel Marants! Where did you find them?



I got them from Matches.


----------



## clu13

MrsCamilla said:
			
		

> My only sale find, so my search continues!
> 
> Chanel 12A Escarpins



Gorgeous!


----------



## randr21

clu13 said:


> Kate spade today



Love that rich red color in patent


----------



## pquiles

.pursefiend. said:


> are the ysl and the fendis comfortable? love those!



They seem comfy on my carpet.  I am hoping that they are comfy to wear walking and longer than the 5 mins I was parading around  in them


----------



## pquiles

cvlshopaholic said:


> Thank you! I'm jealous of your haul too. Those Choo boots are hot!



Thank you!  I love them too.. they fit very snug, glove like.  That said, they're not easy to get off your foot... but boy are they gorgeous ON the foot.


----------



## pquiles

clu13 said:


> Thank you - DH finds that sign less amusing



My hubby feels the same as yours... how much shoes does a gal truly need?  LOTS!!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

I just got two blue shoes to go with my bag &#57605;&#57605;


----------



## Tyna

Two sale finds: Burberry Check Trim Espadrille Wedges and Kenzo Leather Riding Boots.


----------



## sammie225

marc jacobs boots got them 50off


----------



## Myrkur

sammie225 said:


> marc jacobs boots got them 50off



Didn't know they could do the red soles..


----------



## Myrkur

My new miu miu flats, so happy! Kitsu approved them


----------



## sammie225

Myrkur said:


> Didn't know they could do the red soles..



they are not red  I think the lightning is just bad


----------



## pquiles

Tyna said:
			
		

> Two sale finds: Burberry Check Trim Espadrille Wedges and Kenzo Leather Riding Boots.



Almost bought the Kenzo boots from NAP... But someone made a sneak purchase while they were in my bag... But, someone made a sneak purchase :-p... Was that you


----------



## pquiles

sammie225 said:
			
		

> marc jacobs boots got them 50off



Loving the detail in the heels.  Great purchase!


----------



## layd3k

MrsCamilla said:
			
		

> My only sale find, so my search continues!
> 
> Chanel 12A Escarpins



Chanel escarpins are my most favorite type of heel! These are gorgeous!!


----------



## MrsCamilla

layd3k said:
			
		

> Chanel escarpins are my most favorite type of heel! These are gorgeous!!



Thank you so much, I love them!!!


----------



## riffraff

CL Yousra 100 Veau Velours in Plum.  Jimmy Choo Gilbert Tortoiseshell Patent Plum.  Lucy Choi (Niece of Jimmy Choo) Agate Black/White Patent.


----------



## sneezz

Taryn Rose Bice ballet flat: (sorry for the tiny pic):






And finally! LR Matilde in acorn (NM exclusive):


----------



## sneezz

sammie225 said:


> marc jacobs boots got them 50off



Very nice! Great score!



Myrkur said:


> My new miu miu flats, so happy! Kitsu approved them



Love these! Cute dog!


----------



## Tyna

pquiles said:


> Almost bought the Kenzo boots from NAP... But someone made a sneak purchase while they were in my bag... But, someone made a sneak purchase :-p... Was that you



Depends on which size you are wearing) I'm 39 but mine was sold out so I needed to size down half a size and get 38.5

Today I couldn't resist these Artemis Leather Gladiator Sandals by Ancient Greek Sandals, ever since I saw them on Mrs Moss they were stuck in my head, I know summer is still far away but they were on sale.


----------



## sneezz

Add these babies to my recent buys 

Ara Feya


----------



## green.bee

Myrkur said:


> My new miu miu flats, so happy! Kitsu approved them



They are adorable. I mean both of them


----------



## pquiles

Tyna said:
			
		

> Depends on which size you are wearing) I'm 39 but mine was sold out so I needed to size down half a size and get 38.5
> 
> Today I couldn't resist these Artemis Leather Gladiator Sandals by Ancient Greek Sandals, ever since I saw them on Mrs Moss they were stuck in my head, I know summer is still far away but they were on sale.



Yep... I'm also 39 and had a 38.5 in my bag... Lol


----------



## Tyna

pquiles said:


> Yep... I'm also 39 and had a 38.5 in my bag... Lol



Well you could possibly blame me but when I bought my pair there was still size 38.5 available on the website


----------



## peachbaby

Myrkur said:


> My new miu miu flats, so happy! Kitsu approved them



Love the flats! I love anything w glitter


----------



## clu13

Louis Vuitton rainboots in black


----------



## clu13

Stuart weitzman - Litely in Harvest Sunset nappa and Bowery in fog sea snake


----------



## Bornsocialite26

My first skechers ever! the comfort level is beyond!
http://www.skechers.com/style/48033/skch-plus-3-up-up-and-away/tpe#Color=TPE


----------



## Manolos21

Ok - I went a little crazy during all of the sales that were going, and I got some amazing deals on all of these shoes.

Brian Atwood calf hair Maniac - were $616, got them for $173

Christian Louboutin Shelley - were $795, got them for $319

Lanvin ballerinas - were $545, got them for $229

B Brian Atwood Malika - were $325, got them for $162

I also have a pair of Sergio Rossi cachets being shipping which were $715, but I got them for $214.  What makes it even better is that I'm a size 8 in these designer shoes, so it's usually so difficult for me to find good deals - they're usually all sold out!


----------



## beata-kelly

Manolos21 said:


> Ok - I went a little crazy during all of the sales that were going, and I got some amazing deals on all of these shoes.
> 
> Brian Atwood calf hair Maniac - were $616, got them for $173
> 
> Christian Louboutin Shelley - were $795, got them for $319
> 
> Lanvin ballerinas - were $545, got them for $229
> 
> B Brian Atwood Malika - were $325, got them for $162
> 
> I also have a pair of Sergio Rossi cachets being shipping which were $715, but I got them for $214.  What makes it even better is that I'm a size 8 in these designer shoes, so it's usually so difficult for me to find good deals - they're usually all sold out!


beautiful finds and those prices, what a score! I have 7.5 or 8 shoe size and i also find difficult to find something nice on sale. Thank to shopping online time to time I am able to do some purchase. Love your CL and black BA


----------



## beata-kelly

Every sale season I find out that I have problem with saying no to shoes. I have always planned to buy no more than 3 pairs and in the end there are a few more.


----------



## beata-kelly

gucci




brian atwood




manolo blahnik


----------



## beata-kelly

miu miu








stuart weitzman


----------



## lvusr1

Received these today in the mail: Brian Atwood Hamper Pumps in Black Suede


----------



## RKSP

I just got these fiery red Prada sandals in the mail. I can't wait for warm weather so I can wear em.


----------



## nat_attak

Just got these Jenni Kayne patchwork flats from Satine.


----------



## LadySapphire

I've been spoilt by my dear boyfriend;

Pedro Garcia Rene & Sam Edelman Sahar


----------



## MNinVA

Stuart Weitzman 'Arise' Pump. Love the comfort with heel I needed.


----------



## ayobeckah

It was sale time in the upper east side LOL


----------



## goodbrand

Hi, I need help to take out one or two from my new update shoes collection this New Year 13 ( I gave away my old shoes to my relatives). Here is picture. YSL Tribute sandal (keep my favorite ), YSL Tribtoo pump 4" and B Brian Atwood (debate between two), Tabitha Simmons (  have no bootie in my closet yet, but these pair are too much studs...) and Valentino (2 bow peep toe pumps, is it too much! I love beige color. And Red studs little high and loose. i bought 6.5 since they're suggested go up 1/2 size but I need size 6 run True to size.)


----------



## goodbrand

Do I need take out one Valentino bow pump ( i like beige color one hard to find in my size) and red Rockstuds platform pump for this one Valentino pointed toe Rockstuds pump with strap in Red, black or nude.


----------



## goodbrand

beata-kelly said:


> Every sale season I find out that I have problem with saying no to shoes. I have always planned to buy no more than 3 pairs and in the end there are a few more.


Hi how much you paid for YSL Tribute sandals and which store. My size is 36 no more available . Thanks


----------



## beata-kelly

goodbrand said:


> Hi how much you paid for YSL Tribute sandals and which store. My size is 36 no more available . Thanks


I got really lucky at saks.com and paid only 280$ for those YSL Tribute sandals. Check a few times per day their sale offer, I saw few other colors and models of YSL shoes at their website, but you have to act quick and speed to checkout. In my town I have limited choice at Nordstrom, so most of my shopping I do online. Keep eyes open, hope that you will find one you like on sale


----------



## goodbrand

Thanks I'll check out ASAP.


----------



## Kayapo97

beata-kelly said:


> gucci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brian atwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manolo blahnik



Very nice, love the Manolo's


----------



## Kayapo97

lvusr1 said:


> Received these today in the mail: Brian Atwood Hamper Pumps in Black Suede



Congrats, lovely, lets see them on


----------



## Kayapo97

ayobeckah said:


> It was sale time in the upper east side LOL



Love the purple suede pairs, congrats


----------



## ayobeckah

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Love the purple suede pairs, congrats



Thanks so much it was my first time actually getting any nice shoes on sale - I only started designer shoe obsessing in August


----------



## ericanjensen

Gianvito Rossi


----------



## butterfij

ericanjensen said:


> Gianvito Rossi



Those are amazing!!


----------



## sneezz

beata-kelly said:


> I got really lucky at saks.com and paid only 280$ for those YSL Tribute sandals. Check a few times per day their sale offer, I saw few other colors and models of YSL shoes at their website, but you have to act quick and speed to checkout. In my town I have limited choice at Nordstrom, so most of my shopping I do online. Keep eyes open, hope that you will find one you like on sale



Omg! How were they marked down?? Glitch? Are they the 75mm or 105mm?


----------



## beata-kelly

sneezz said:


> Omg! How were they marked down?? Glitch? Are they the 75mm or 105mm?



They are 75mm and this makes them everyday shoes. I ordered before 105 in different color, but I can't handle heels over 4 inches. That was a score for sure, because the same shoes at Nordstrom , Barneys or Neiman go for 795-875$.


----------



## riffraff

ericanjensen said:


> Gianvito Rossi



OMG! Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## ashooz

Hi there! First post and also just ordered my first pair of Jimmy Choo's! Waiting for them to arrive and wondering if anyone has had experience with the sizing of these flats as i'm hearing mixed reviews. They are the Jimmy Choo 'Whirl' with a glitter cap in a patent nude. I'm usually a size 9.5-10, and ordered these in size 9.5/39.5. Any reviews would be helpful, so excited for these. 

Here's a link:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...61A202&Ntt=jimmy+choo+whirl&N=0&bmUID=jNoIt35

Ash


----------



## pquiles

Brian Atwood















Prada






















Charlotte Olympia













Valentino... Arrived damaged (top strap was broken off), so I may send back unless I can find a repair shop.














Alice and Olivia


----------



## pquiles

pquiles said:
			
		

> Brian Atwood
> 
> Prada
> 
> Charlotte Olympia
> 
> Valentino... Arrived damaged (top strap was broken off), so I may send back unless I can find a repair shop.
> 
> Alice and Olivia



Last pair is Elizabeth and James.


----------



## Kayapo97

Pquiles;
Wow, that is quite some haul! did you get them all at the same time in the sales?


----------



## MissK_Marie

My Burberry rain boots and metallic snake skin Giuseppe Zanotti! love them!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

ashooz said:


> Hi there! First post and also just ordered my first pair of Jimmy Choo's! Waiting for them to arrive and wondering if anyone has had experience with the sizing of these flats as i'm hearing mixed reviews. They are the Jimmy Choo 'Whirl' with a glitter cap in a patent nude. I'm usually a size 9.5-10, and ordered these in size 9.5/39.5. Any reviews would be helpful, so excited for these.
> 
> Here's a link:
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...61A202&Ntt=jimmy+choo+whirl&N=0&bmUID=jNoIt35
> 
> Ash



Hi, I don't have this particular pair, but I wanted to chime in and just say that  for JC heels I go up half a size to 37.5, but for flats I am able to take my true size 37.  I think you should be okay with your regular size 39.5, fingers crossed!


----------



## MissK_Marie

Model shots of the Metallic Zanotti's... and the gold peep toe Zanotti's and Black glitter Zanotti's should be here this week! I hope


----------



## cvlshopaholic

pquiles said:


> Brian Atwood
> 
> Prada
> 
> Charlotte Olympia
> 
> Valentino... Arrived damaged (top strap was broken off), so I may send back unless I can find a repair shop.
> 
> Alice and Olivia



you have the best hauls, love those pradas. best of luck with the valentinos!


----------



## pquiles

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Pquiles;
> Wow, that is quite some haul! did you get them all at the same time in the sales?



Yes I did.  Unfortunately, I missed the NM sale where they offered addtional 40% off so I am taking advantage of the sales now.   So far I am still I am still in search of a flat black boot.  That is the one "want" which eludes me.


----------



## pquiles

MissK_Marie said:
			
		

> Model shots of the Metallic Zanotti's... and the gold peep toe Zanotti's and Black glitter Zanotti's should be here this week! I hope



Gorgeous!!


----------



## pquiles

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> you have the best hauls, love those pradas. best of luck with the valentinos!



Thank you  ... Still muddling over the Valentino pair.


----------



## pquiles

ayobeckah said:
			
		

> It was sale time in the upper east side LOL



I ... Am... Drooling


----------



## abs678

ayobeckah said:


> It was sale time in the upper east side LOL


The teal booties are TDF! I saw them briefly on NAP then they were gone the next day.  I ordered some teal filo's to get my fix instead


----------



## NeonLights

ayobeckah said:


> It was sale time in the upper east side LOL



Nothing like an upper east side madison ave sale - great haul!!!


----------



## ayobeckah

NeonLights said:
			
		

> Nothing like an upper east side madison ave sale - great haul!!!



Thanks - I got these at saks and bergdorf though I cannot stand Barney's for the life of me


----------



## ayobeckah

abs678 said:
			
		

> The teal booties are TDF! I saw them briefly on NAP then they were gone the next day.  I ordered some teal filo's to get my fix instead



Thank you ! Teal filo!? I'm jealous, do you have any pictures?


----------



## vivalapink

Just shopped Neiman's Last Call sale and got these gorgeous Givenchy pumps AND Chanel suede work boots! Haha trying to be discreet with the second pic so it's pretty pitiful.


----------



## Le Macaroon

I recently bought a pair of 3.1 Phillip Lim pumps at yoox.com
http://www.style.com/slideshows/accessories/fall_2011_rtw/3-1-phillip-lim/shoes/007m.jpg
style.com


----------



## abs678

ayobeckah said:


> Thank you ! Teal filo!? I'm jealous, do you have any pictures?



They are on the way! In watersnake, I'll post model shots when I get them


----------



## beata-kelly

abs678 said:


> They are on the way! In watersnake, I'll post model shots when I get them


beautiful


----------



## ayobeckah

abs678 said:
			
		

> They are on the way! In watersnake, I'll post model shots when I get them



Those are amazing!


----------



## Habhouba

For my 30th birthday, I went all out and scored two pairs: CL Maudissima 100 Glitter Mini in nude and No Prive 120 in black and red.  Can't wait till they get here!


----------



## EastCoastToast

ayobeckah said:


> Thanks - I got these at saks and bergdorf though I cannot stand Barney's for the life of me



BG is my fave shopping experience, hands down!


----------



## Habhouba

Had these authenticated then used a sniping website and was able to get both pairs for less than $900 with shipping. Happy birthday to me!


----------



## Morphia

Hello girls!
This is my first post here and my first purchase. These are my wedding shoes


----------



## ayobeckah

EastCoastToast said:
			
		

> BG is my fave shopping experience, hands down!



There not as pretentious as the idiots who work at Barney's, if a friend of mine does have to make their way to Barney's - I tell them meet me in F.A.O Schwartz haha


----------



## bee_bianca

ashooz said:


> Hi there! First post and also just ordered my first pair of Jimmy Choo's! Waiting for them to arrive and wondering if anyone has had experience with the sizing of these flats as i'm hearing mixed reviews. They are the Jimmy Choo 'Whirl' with a glitter cap in a patent nude. I'm usually a size 9.5-10, and ordered these in size 9.5/39.5. Any reviews would be helpful, so excited for these.
> 
> Here's a link:
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...61A202&Ntt=jimmy+choo+whirl&N=0&bmUID=jNoIt35
> 
> Ash


Hi Ash!

I have the Whirl and they very comfy.  I think the 9.5 will fit you, may need some days to break them into but after that they should fit nicely.
I also find that they do not 'shorten' the leg as other flats do. I hope you will like yours!


----------



## ericanjensen

butterfij said:


> Those are amazing!!





riffraff said:


> OMG! Absolutely gorgeous



So sad.  After I paid for them, Farfetch notified me that they were actually not available.  I'm so upset


----------



## butterfij

ericanjensen said:


> So sad.  After I paid for them, Farfetch notified me that they were actually not available.  I'm so upset



I would be to. do you know if they stock them anywhere else?


----------



## pquiles

Morphia said:
			
		

> Hello girls!
> This is my first post here and my first purchase. These are my wedding shoes








These were mine.


----------



## pquiles

MrsCamilla said:
			
		

> My only sale find, so my search continues!
> 
> Chanel 12A Escarpins



I love these!


----------



## Habhouba

Morphia said:


> Hello girls!
> This is my first post here and my first purchase. These are my wedding shoes



Cute! Are they comfy?


----------



## Lulayu

Morphia said:


> Hello girls!
> This is my first post here and my first purchase. These are my wedding shoes



Love them


----------



## bags and bijoux

These are my new ballet pumps


----------



## ericanjensen

butterfij said:


> I would be to. do you know if they stock them anywhere else?



I can't find them anywhere else


----------



## Straight-Laced

vivalapink said:


> Just shopped Neiman's Last Call sale and got these gorgeous Givenchy pumps AND Chanel suede work boots! Haha trying to be discreet with the second pic so it's pretty pitiful.




Wow - loving both!!!
I'm mildly obsessed with Chanel work/combat boots


----------



## abs678

Teal watersnake filo! I took pics with and without flash, the true color is a blend of the two.  Not too green, not too blue.  Right in the middle!


----------



## ayobeckah

abs678 said:
			
		

> Teal watersnake filo! I took pics with and without flash, the true color is a blend of the two.  Not too green, not too blue.  Right in the middle!



These are absolutely beautiful !


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

Those are waay too cute


----------



## abs678

ayobeckah said:


> These are absolutely beautiful !





ShoeConnoisseur said:


> Those are waay too cute





beata-kelly said:


> beautiful



Thanks everyone! and honestly, they soooo comfortable


----------



## pquiles

Brian Atwood


----------



## MrsCamilla

Jimmy Choo Electric Blue Anouk


----------



## MrsCamilla

Stuart Weitzman Naughty in Mist Quasar


----------



## riffraff

abs678 said:


> Teal watersnake filo! I took pics with and without flash, the true color is a blend of the two.  Not too green, not too blue.  Right in the middle!




Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## NeonLights

MrsCamilla said:


> Jimmy Choo Electric Blue Anouk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039887



Loooove the Anouk!! Great colour choice


----------



## bee_bianca

MrsCamilla said:


> Jimmy Choo Electric Blue Anouk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039887


I love the Anouk so much, I wish they made them in Red too! Yours are gorgeous!


----------



## stilly

MrsCamilla said:


> Jimmy Choo Electric Blue Anouk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039887



These are gorgeous!!!


----------



## MrsCamilla

NeonLights said:
			
		

> Loooove the Anouk!! Great colour choice






			
				bee_bianca said:
			
		

> I love the Anouk so much, I wish they made them in Red too! Yours are gorgeous!






			
				stilly said:
			
		

> These are gorgeous!!!



Thank you all!  I can run in 4 inch heels, but these are hard to walk in. I'll have to practice at home cause I feel as-if I'm going to snap the heel!!!


----------



## Addicted2Glam

View attachment 2042503


----------



## Addicted2Glam

Modeling my Charlotte Olympia Dolly Slingback's


----------



## randr21

Addicted2Glam said:


> Modeling my Charlotte Olympia Dolly Slingback's



Love them on u


----------



## Morphia

Habhouba said:


> Cute! Are they comfy?



Thanx  They are comfy, heel height is perfect but the toebox is a bit tight. Luckily the wedding is in September, so there is enough time to break them just a bit


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Chain Heel Ballerina Flats
Chanel Patent Pumps
Chanel Chain Me Wedge Pant Boots


----------



## newmommy_va

Oh _love_ your boots!! 



cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Chain Heel Ballerina Flats
> Chanel Patent Pumps
> Chanel Chain Me Wedge Pant Boots


----------



## cocosapphire

newmommy_va said:


> Oh _love_ your boots!!



Thank you, they're so unique and I'm really enjoying them!


----------



## randr21

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Chain Heel Ballerina Flats
> Chanel Patent Pumps
> Chanel Chain Me Wedge Pant Boots



Love the chain heel. I have that color combo in a wedge.


----------



## Divealicious

Been waiting for these to go on sale... 




Ash Vanna sneakers with shearling inside


----------



## plumaplomb

bags and bijoux said:


> These are my new ballet pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037806



What is that bag??


----------



## bags and bijoux

plumaplomb said:


> What is that bag??



The bag is by Mimi Berry and it's a navy Eric. Mimi makes all her bags in the UK.


----------



## Addicted2Glam

randr21 said:


> Love them on u


Thanks


----------



## ennna

these wedges!

hmmm... okay. I was trying to upload a picture but guess I'm too rookie! Nevermind!


----------



## exelero

These super comfy sneakers! For quite sometime I've been looking for some sporty or casual everyday use shoes, and I loved these Dolce&Gabbana!


----------



## mikeyta

I just got the first pair boot from tabitha simmons in size 35. so comfortable to walk on 
these boots.


----------



## ericanjensen

I love these so much it makes me want to cry lol

Ernesto Esposito


----------



## riffraff

ericanjensen said:


> I love these so much it makes me want to cry lol
> 
> Ernesto Esposito



Oooo lovely! Enjoy.


----------



## ericanjensen

riffraff said:


> Oooo lovely! Enjoy.



Thank!


----------



## riffraff

With Spring (hopefully) just around the corner I bought these:
Lucy Choi - Monaco gold glitter
Sam Edelman - Gigi
Sam Edelman - Ross


----------



## Divealicious

My first Prada's!


----------



## ayobeckah

riffraff said:
			
		

> With Spring (hopefully) just around the corner I bought these:
> Lucy Choi - Monaco gold glitter
> Sam Edelman - Gigi
> Sam Edelman - Ross



I'm loving the last pair ! Are they comfortable though? I would think not :/


----------



## V0N1B2

Divealicious said:


> My first Prada's!


OMG! I'm in love.


----------



## Le Z

Nicholas Kirkwood for Erdem F/W 2012.
Totally love them!


----------



## riffraff

ayobeckah said:


> I'm loving the last pair ! Are they comfortable though? I would think not :/



Very, comfortable. In fact they are more comfortable than the 2nd pair!


----------



## newmommy_va

Oh how fun!! 



Le Z said:


> Nicholas Kirkwood for Erdem F/W 2012.
> Totally love them!


----------



## ayobeckah

riffraff said:


> Very, comfortable. In fact they are more comfortable than the 2nd pair!



amazing! be sure to upload some pics of the outfit you wear w/ them


----------



## LeeLee1098

These are the Kate Spade Karolina bow pump in seafoam and I adore them!!


----------



## riffraff

LeeLee1098 said:


> These are the Kate Spade Karolina bow pump in seafoam and I adore them!!



Absolutely gorgeous colour. Enjoy.


----------



## sajuraiza

Le Z said:


> Nicholas Kirkwood for Erdem F/W 2012.
> Totally love them!



They are absolutely BEAUTIFUL.
Where did you get them?


----------



## heida

Made an absolutely lovely purchase today at Karen Millen Iceland, and they were 70% off ! Here they are  Excuse the bad lighting and swollen feet, pics are taken on my phone ! These are surprisingly comfy


----------



## clu13

Donald j. Pliner, Lisa for DJP, and Stuart Weitzman


----------



## clu13

And Manolo blanik


----------



## thegreenbean

leelee1098 said:


> these are the kate spade karolina bow pump in seafoam and i adore them!!




love!


----------



## Habhouba

I got the last pair of these Giuseppe's in my size. Yay!


----------



## Habhouba

And B Brian Atwood Fredique pump.


----------



## Manolos21

Habhouba said:


> I got the last pair of these Giuseppe's in my size. Yay!



Love, love, love these.


----------



## Habhouba

Manolos21 said:


> Love, love, love these.



Thanks! Me too. I was searching for a basic nude pump but I couldn't pass these up at the price and there was only one more pair in my size. The shoe gods were definitely pulling for me. Lol.


----------



## riffraff

Habhouba said:


> And B Brian Atwood Fredique pump.



The are absolutely beautiful, enjoy x


----------



## katran26

Habhouba said:


> I got the last pair of these Giuseppe's in my size. Yay!



omg I love those!!! I'm also a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge GZ fan - what a great purchase - love it


----------



## riffraff

Valentine's pressie from Me to Me 

Lucy Choi - Goldstone (Fuschia) heel height 100mm


----------



## Divealicious

I got a great deal on these YSL Palais bow  I bought my true size but feel they run a half size large, but I think I can make it work


----------



## pquiles

Prada










Another Prada and Jimmy Choo


Group pic


----------



## ayobeckah

My first bianca's !


----------



## Habhouba

katran26 said:


> omg I love those!!! I'm also a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge GZ fan - what a great purchase - love it



Thanks! I got really lucky.


----------



## Habhouba

riffraff said:


> The are absolutely beautiful, enjoy x



I've been hunting these down but couldn't find my size anywhere. Thank God for eBay!


----------



## cocokarlie

My new Badgley Mischka Myria pumps arrived! The color is stunning. It's a bit higher than I'm use to and because it's so high (4.25) my foot is sliding forward leaving a gap at the heel. I tried using a foot petal but there's still a gap (in the photo) 

Should I try to make them work or return then? I can't really exchange, I have to return for credit or restocking fee and then re-order it smaller.


----------



## Habhouba

cocokarlie said:


> My new Badgley Mischka Myria pumps arrived! The color is stunning. It's a bit higher than I'm use to and because it's so high (4.25) my foot is sliding forward leaving a gap at the heel. I tried using a foot petal but there's still a gap (in the photo)
> 
> Should I try to make them work or return then? I can't really exchange, I have to return for credit or restocking fee and then re-order it smaller.



There's no such thing has a comfortable heel but if you are really suffering then it defeats the purpose. It's supposed to make you feel beautiful and sexy.  But on the flip side our feet swell as the day progresses and depending on the time of the month. So they may fit later.  Or Try putting the foot petal in backwards. It worked for me.


----------



## randr21

cocokarlie said:


> My new Badgley Mischka Myria pumps arrived! The color is stunning. It's a bit higher than I'm use to and because it's so high (4.25) my foot is sliding forward leaving a gap at the heel. I tried using a foot petal but there's still a gap (in the photo)
> 
> Should I try to make them work or return then? I can't really exchange, I have to return for credit or restocking fee and then re-order it smaller.



What about a half insole, great cushion for the balls of ur feet too?


----------



## Habhouba

cocokarlie said:


> My new Badgley Mischka Myria pumps arrived! The color is stunning. It's a bit higher than I'm use to and because it's so high (4.25) my foot is sliding forward leaving a gap at the heel. I tried using a foot petal but there's still a gap (in the photo)
> 
> Should I try to make them work or return then? I can't really exchange, I have to return for credit or restocking fee and then re-order it smaller.



After a second look it does look like you need to go down half a size. But try the padding first and see how that works out.


----------



## Habhouba

randr21 said:


> What about a half insole, great cushion for the balls of ur feet too?



Yea half insole sound like a good idea. That way your heel wont be too high in the shoe like a full insole would.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

DH got me these pink Dior flats for valentines day!  I was eyeing them online for awhile, they are so comfortable!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

LeeLee1098 said:


> These are the Kate Spade Karolina bow pump in seafoam and I adore them!!



i LOVE these!!!


----------



## Shopmore

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> DH got me these pink Dior flats for valentines day!  I was eyeing them online for awhile, they are so comfortable!



Love those!  If I didn't have a pair of Valentino flats in pink I would consider a pair of these


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Shopmore said:


> Love those!  If I didn't have a pair of Valentino flats in pink I would consider a pair of these



Thanks!
So funny, I have the hot pink Valentino flats with the big rose on the toe!  Which pink ones do you have?  I wear them a lot so I guess I will just put these in rotation too


----------



## Shopmore

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Thanks!
> So funny, I have the hot pink Valentino flats with the big rose on the toe!  Which pink ones do you have?  I wear them a lot so I guess I will just put these in rotation too



I've got the Rockstud flats . I love them!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Shopmore said:


> I've got the Rockstud flats . I love them!



love the rockstud flats!  

but they look terrible on my very wide feet   soo sad


----------



## starflower05

stunning shoes everybody


----------



## cocokarlie

Habhouba said:


> There's no such thing has a comfortable heel but if you are really suffering then it defeats the purpose. It's supposed to make you feel beautiful and sexy.  But on the flip side our feet swell as the day progresses and depending on the time of the month. So they may fit later.  Or Try putting the foot petal in backwards. It worked for me.



What do you mean putting the foot petal backwards?



randr21 said:


> What about a half insole, great cushion for the balls of ur feet too?





Habhouba said:


> After a second look it does look like you need to go down half a size. But try the padding first and see how that works out.





Habhouba said:


> Yea half insole sound like a good idea. That way your heel wont be too high in the shoe like a full insole would.



The foot petal I tried using was for the ball of the foot. Would a half insole change the size more than that? I'll get some heavenly heelz too and see if that helps, but I can fit a whole finger behind my heel. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## randr21

cocokarlie said:


> What do you mean putting the foot petal backwards?
> 
> The foot petal I tried using was for the ball of the foot. Would a half insole change the size more than that? I'll get some heavenly heelz too and see if that helps, but I can fit a whole finger behind my heel. Thanks for the suggestions!



I was thinking more of a dr scholl type, or the white ones dept stores give u for free


----------



## Habhouba

cocokarlie said:


> What do you mean putting the foot petal backwards?
> 
> The foot petal I tried using was for the ball of the foot. Would a half insole change the size more than that? I'll get some heavenly heelz too and see if that helps, but I can fit a whole finger behind my heel. Thanks for the suggestions!



So the part of the foot petal that you put towards the toe, face it towards the heel. I did this in a pair of my heels that I bought half a size too large and it worked. But it was a little painful.


----------



## Habhouba

Habhouba said:


> So the part of the foot petal that you put towards the toe, face it towards the heel. I did this in a pair of my heels that I bought half a size too large and it worked. But it was a little painful.



Annnnd I almost forgot this trick. You know those back of the heel pads? You can stick them underneath the toe box so the front of the shoes will be a little tighter.


----------



## ruthie_1

cocokarlie said:


> What do you mean putting the foot petal backwards?
> 
> The foot petal I tried using was for the ball of the foot. Would a half insole change the size more than that? I'll get some heavenly heelz too and see if that helps, but I can fit a whole finger behind my heel. Thanks for the suggestions!



I think if you could fit a whole finger behind your heel, I think you should let it go... 

I have tiny feet, and have bought shoes that doesn't fit well and they end up being really uncomfortable to wear for long period of time... The shoes will end up not being worn....

That's my two cents anyways...


----------



## thegreenbean

balenciagaplanet said:


> dh got me these pink dior flats for valentines day!  I was eyeing them online for awhile, they are so comfortable!



love!


----------



## CelticLuv

My first Brian Atwood purchase...Maniac Quilted! They are so comfortable!


----------



## Froggie

balenciagababy said:


> You guys! I got my first pair of Stuart Weitzmans..
> 
> http://www.shoebuy.com/stuart-weitzman-archery/331615
> 
> totally out of season, but i got them in TJ Maxx for 13 DOLLARS. I was so happy!



What a Good Deal!


----------



## Froggie

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> DH got me these pink Dior flats for valentines day!  I was eyeing them online for awhile, they are so comfortable!



Oh my god! They are sooooooooo adorable, You must be very special to your hubby.


----------



## d00rvm

My new Chanel flats and sneakers bought in Paris!






My Celine pony hair with leopard print, bought here in Holland!


----------



## LeeLee1098

Stuart Weitzman "Slingin" pumps!


----------



## pquiles

CelticLuv said:


> My first Brian Atwood purchase...Maniac Quilted! They are so comfortable!



Gorgeous!  What's the heel height?


----------



## shoppingpal

My shoe loot from the past Christmas/after holiday sales....from Saks, Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom, barneys and BG...as you can tell I am ballet flats/loafer kind of gal...

- Prada fringe ballet flats in black
- Prada bow flats in patent  navy blue
- 2 pairs of Lanvin ballet flats in gold and brown 
- Prada scrunch loafers in peony
- Bottega Venetta loafers in indigo
- 2 pairs of Tory burch Caroline flats in back and brown


----------



## randr21

shoppingpal said:


> My shoe loot from the past Christmas/after holiday sales....from Saks, Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom, barneys and BG...as you can tell I am ballet flats/loafer kind of gal...
> 
> - Prada fringe ballet flats in black
> - Prada bow flats in patent  navy blue
> - 2 pairs of Lanvin ballet flats in gold and brown
> - Prada scrunch loafers in peony
> - Bottega Venetta loafers in indigo
> - 2 pairs of Tory burch Caroline flats in back and brown



Great buys! Do lanvins still need to be sized up?


----------



## flower71

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> DH got me these pink Dior flats for valentines day!  I was eyeing them online for awhile, they are so comfortable!


Those are beautiful, lucky you. you have a lovely DH, I love surprises like that!


cocokarlie said:


> My new Badgley Mischka Myria pumps arrived! The color is stunning. It's a bit higher than I'm use to and because it's so high (4.25) my foot is sliding forward leaving a gap at the heel. I tried using a foot petal but there's still a gap (in the photo)
> 
> Should I try to make them work or return then? I can't really exchange, I have to return for credit or restocking fee and then re-order it smaller.


awesome shoes but if you are having issues with the size/fit, you should return them. what have you decided?


ayobeckah said:


> My first bianca's !


 gorgeous!



riffraff said:


> With Spring (hopefully) just around the corner I bought these:
> Lucy Choi - Monaco gold glitter
> Sam Edelman - Gigi
> Sam Edelman - Ross


oh I can't wait for heat too. Those shoes are so glam/bling chic. Love it!


----------



## flower71

my last purchase. Givenchy Amalda suede shoes, 6,5cm heels, my ideal height!
my feet are a mess right now, so no real mod pic


----------



## Deborah1986

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> DH got me these pink Dior flats for valentines day!  I was eyeing them online for awhile, they are so comfortable!



Wow those are cute love them


----------



## shoppingpal

randr21 said:
			
		

> Great buys! Do lanvins still need to be sized up?



randr21, Yup, I still go 1/2 to full size up for Lanvins.


----------



## sedatedrainbow

Le Z said:


> Nicholas Kirkwood for Erdem F/W 2012.
> Totally love them!



Now those are some beautiful boots. I saw them here in Toronto and absolutely LOVED the look of them. Very cool, and very different. I was a little bit worried about the heel height and comfort.


----------



## randr21

flower71 said:


> my last purchase. Givenchy Amalda suede shoes, 6,5cm heels, my ideal height!
> my feet are a mess right now, so no real mod pic



Such elegant heels, love these!


----------



## jellybebe

Chanel espadrilles. I went in looking for the canvas ones not knowing they had made them in leather as well. Turns out the canvas were sold out but they had the leather in my size (size up for these at least 1 size), which was great because they will be so much more durable than canvas!


----------



## Shopmore

jellybebe said:


> Chanel espadrilles. I went in looking for the canvas ones not knowing they had made them in leather as well. Turns out the canvas were sold out but they had the leather in my size (size up for these at least 1 size), which was great because they will be so much more durable than canvas!



Love these!  I'm hoping to get a pair of either the leather or the canvas soon.  Any mod pics?


----------



## *schmoo*

jellybebe said:


> Chanel espadrilles. I went in looking for the canvas ones not knowing they had made them in leather as well. Turns out the canvas were sold out but they had the leather in my size (size up for these at least 1 size), which was great because they will be so much more durable than canvas!



so cute!


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> images.mytheresa.com/media/catalog/product/cache/common/thumbnail/100x/5cfce5f5f213d69e3cf8982f58783166/P/0/P00054819-SUEDE-SANDALS--STANDARD.jpg
> my last purchase. Givenchy Amalda suede shoes, 6,5cm heels, my ideal height!
> my feet are a mess right now, so no real mod pic




*flower* I absolutely LOVE these shoes!!  I've been looking for them in my size... all sold out it seems so good for my bank account but sad for me  
Love the heel and the ankle strap buckle... love everything about them!  
Also loving that there are so many gorgeous mid heel shoes around ATM


----------



## Le Z

Habhouba said:


> I got the last pair of these Giuseppe's in my size. Yay!



Hi, I'm thinking of getting Giuseppe as well (you meant Zanotti, right?), do they run true to size or small? I usually wear 36 IT or 36.6 or 37 IT for boots.


----------



## Le Z

cocokarlie said:


> My new Badgley Mischka Myria pumps arrived! The color is stunning. It's a bit higher than I'm use to and because it's so high (4.25) my foot is sliding forward leaving a gap at the heel. I tried using a foot petal but there's still a gap (in the photo)
> 
> Should I try to make them work or return then? I can't really exchange, I have to return for credit or restocking fee and then re-order it smaller.



Gorgeous shoes!
I always use inserts because I have very thin feet, I use foot petals when I don't need to fill up a lot of gap in the shoes. In your case, have you tried insoles sold by DSW? I don't know where you live (in what country) but if you live in the US, try to get those because they are thicker than foot petals.

If I were you, I definitely would keep them!


----------



## Le Z

sedatedrainbow said:


> Now those are some beautiful boots. I saw them here in Toronto and absolutely LOVED the look of them. Very cool, and very different. I was a little bit worried about the heel height and comfort.



Thanks!
They are okay, the height I'm walking on is about 4 inches (perhaps a bit more) but I can't walk in high heels for hours, I twisted my ankle couple years ago and things never be the same anymore 
The soles are a bit slippery because there is no grip at all but after couple of wear, it's okay. I don't wear them much because I'm worried about the heels getting ruined or something because they are resin and resin scratches easily.


----------



## Le Z

flower71 said:


> images.mytheresa.com/media/catalog/product/cache/common/thumbnail/100x/5cfce5f5f213d69e3cf8982f58783166/P/0/P00054819-SUEDE-SANDALS--STANDARD.jpg
> my last purchase. Givenchy Amalda suede shoes, 6,5cm heels, my ideal height!
> my feet are a mess right now, so no real mod pic



Super cool! I love Givenchy. Just bought a pair this weekend.


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> *flower* I absolutely LOVE these shoes!!  I've been looking for them in my size... all sold out it seems so good for my bank account but sad for me
> Love the heel and the ankle strap buckle... love everything about them!
> Also loving that there are so many gorgeous mid heel shoes around ATM


thanks dear SL! The heels are perfect for me, mid heels but great looking, KWIM? Now I can't wait to wear them (i have been wearing them around the house, ha), those straps are so cool. This season, designers have finally decided to look at shoes from an orthopedic point of view, and it works! Lots of alternatives to 4"heels out there, still lookin chic and hip at the same time, but without the backache and broken feet, don't you think?


----------



## flower71

Le Z said:


> Super cool! I love Givenchy. Just bought a pair this weekend.



thanks Le Z, which ones did you buy? Any pic? I just love their collection but have never tried the plexiglass shoes.


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> thanks dear SL! The heels are perfect for me, mid heels but great looking, KWIM? Now I can't wait to wear them (i have been wearing them around the house, ha), those straps are so cool. This season, designers have finally decided to look at shoes from an orthopedic point of view, and it works! *Lots of alternatives to 4"heels out there, still lookin chic and hip at the same time, but without the backache and broken feet, don't you think?*



I hear ya *flower*!!! 
After all these years of chic, "sensible" heels being so scarce I've climbed on board the mid heel train with relief!!   
So if I'm lucky and manage to find a pair of your Givenchys, would you say they run true to size?  Are they narrow in the toe?  Just wondering


----------



## Myrkur

These Bass loafers


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> I hear ya *flower*!!!
> After all these years of chic, "sensible" heels being so scarce I've climbed on board the mid heel train with relief!!
> So if I'm lucky and manage to find a pair of your Givenchys, would you say they run true to size?  Are they narrow in the toe?  Just wondering


TTS. I have wide feet so I usually get 40IT (my true size is 39.5IT)
Oh I know how fast you are in finding things that make your heart sing...GL and let me know OK?


----------



## Habhouba

Le Z said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of getting Giuseppe as well (you meant Zanotti, right?), do they run true to size or small? I usually wear 36 IT or 36.6 or 37 IT for boots.



Im waiting for them to be delivered. Will let u know how they fit. For reference I usually take a 38 in cl and 7.5 in American shoes.


----------



## KW1

My Love bought these Dolce Vita boots for me today along with Butter nail polish.  I'm excited to wear both tomorrow!


----------



## cocokarlie

ruthie_1 said:


> I think if you could fit a whole finger behind your heel, I think you should let it go...
> 
> I have tiny feet, and have bought shoes that doesn't fit well and they end up being really uncomfortable to wear for long period of time... The shoes will end up not being worn....
> 
> That's my two cents anyways...





Habhouba said:


> Annnnd I almost forgot this trick. You know those back of the heel pads? You can stick them underneath the toe box so the front of the shoes will be a little tighter.





flower71 said:


> awesome shoes but if you are having issues with the size/fit, you should return them. what have you decided?
> gorgeous!



After trying them on a few more times and walking around the house, I think I'm going to return them. I probably wouldn't end up wearing them enough if they didn't fit well. Thanks for all the help and advice!


----------



## laurenhaber

Ferragamo "vara" bow pumps in navy patent! 

Full review + details: www.thepearshape.com


----------



## KW1

jellybebe said:


> Chanel espadrilles. I went in looking for the canvas ones not knowing they had made them in leather as well. Turns out the canvas were sold out but they had the leather in my size (size up for these at least 1 size), which was great because they will be so much more durable than canvas!



love!


----------



## Habhouba

cocokarlie said:


> After trying them on a few more times and walking around the house, I think I'm going to return them. I probably wouldn't end up wearing them enough if they didn't fit well. Thanks for all the help and advice!



There is a perfect pair out there for you!


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> TTS. I have wide feet so I usually get 40IT (my true size is 39.5IT)
> Oh I know how fast you are in finding things that make your heart sing...GL and let me know OK?




Well I searched the world and finally found a pair in my size  
Thanks for your help & inspiration to hunt them down *flower* 
I just hope they fit!!!  I'll be very sad if I can't squeeze my hooves into them


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> Well I searched the world and finally found a pair in my size
> Thanks for your help & inspiration to hunt them down *flower*
> I just hope they fit!!!  I'll be very sad if I can't squeeze my hooves into them


So happy for you! I KNEW you'd find a pair. I do hope they fit, I have wide feet and they fit me...cross our fingers


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> So happy for you! I KNEW you'd find a pair. I do hope they fit, I have wide feet and they fit me...cross our fingers




Thanks *flower* dear! 
We will be shoe twins   
I usually find Givenchy shoes aren't too narrow so I'm feeling hopeful.


----------



## Habhouba

Le Z said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of getting Giuseppe as well (you meant Zanotti, right?), do they run true to size or small? I usually wear 36 IT or 36.6 or 37 IT for boots.



I got them yesterday. I would say they are true to size if not a little large to size. I have some room in the back so I'm hoping an insole will fix it. I really don't want to give them up.


----------



## dangerouscurves

So happy I got these Prada boots two days ago!!! They were down from 700 Euros to only 276!!! They are soooo comfortable. I have three Prada high heels and I can wear them for hours and hours without pain!


----------



## Tyna

Just received these beauties from D&G.


----------



## smile4me6

dangerouscurves said:
			
		

> so happy i got these prada boots two days ago!!! They were down from 700 euros to only 276!!! They are soooo comfortable. I have three prada high heels and i can wear them for hours and hours without pain!



fabulous!!!!


----------



## randr21

dangerouscurves said:


> So happy I got these Prada boots two days ago!!! They were down from 700 Euros to only 276!!! They are soooo comfortable. I have three Prada high heels and I can wear them for hours and hours without pain!



Love these and i agree with the comfy assessment. Usually, > height = >pain


----------



## dangerouscurves

smile4me6 said:


> fabulous!!!!





randr21 said:


> Love these and i agree with the comfy assessment. Usually, > height = >pain



Thank you!!! I would definitely recommend Prada for those who like high heels and comfort


----------



## zapatos

I know they're not really ~designer~, but I bought these Jeffrey Campbells yesterday and they are quite cute in person.


----------



## Habhouba

These are coming home with me today.


----------



## KW1

zapatos said:


> I know they're not really ~designer~, but I bought these Jeffrey Campbells yesterday and they are quite cute in person.



love these!  can't wait til spring!!


----------



## Mia Bella

Just got these cool Elisanero boots. Love the edginess and can't wait to wear them with skinnies, leather leggings & cutoff shorts. :sunnies


----------



## lee23

So cool!!

Would you say they're tts?


----------



## Mia Bella

lee23 said:


> So cool!!
> 
> Would you say they're tts?



Thanks! I sure hope they're TTS! I just bought them online today so no delivery just yet. I bought another pair of Elisenero booties a couple months ago and they were TTS. Fingers crossed the sizing is consistent. Can't wait to get them!


----------



## MayMay22

Here is my new pair of rockstud shoes. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Habhouba

MayMay22 said:


> Here is my new pair of rockstud shoes. Thanks for letting me share



Cute! Would love to see those on!


----------



## KW1

Mia Bella said:


> Just got these cool Elisanero boots. Love the edginess and can't wait to wear them with skinnies, leather leggings & cutoff shorts. :sunnies



love the straps on these boots.  are they detachable?  that's what I like about my new boots


----------



## Mia Bella

KW1 said:


> love the straps on these boots.  are they detachable?  that's what I like about my new boots



Yes, I believe they are detachable! 
Which boots did you get?


----------



## KW1

Mia Bella said:


> Yes, I believe they are detachable!
> Which boots did you get?



I ran into these Dolce Vita boots at a boutique.  There's a pic that I posted below on 2/18... black suede with brown straps.  I had been looking all winter for that perfect pair of short pull ons and finally found them.  Elisanero has a pair that I'm dreaming about too though... http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp

Yours are great!


----------



## floridasun8

Posted my new CLs in that forum, but since I was here and also bought a pair of flats, figured I would post both  

1)  Matte black python batignolles

2)  Sam Edelman Hera flat with spikes.  I had actually went to buy these at Nordstrom rack about 6 months ago but when I got to the register we realized they were 2 diff sizes     I searched and searched and could not find these flats anywhere and then last week I was browsing NM Last Call after an email that they were offering 25% off and they were there and in my size!!   It was just meant to be  LOL  I know nothing too exciting, just flats, but I have a big issue with finding flats that I actually like since I only do pointy toes, so I'm thrilled with them!


----------



## Mia Bella

KW1 said:


> I ran into these Dolce Vita boots at a boutique.  There's a pic that I posted below on 2/18... black suede with brown straps.  I had been looking all winter for that perfect pair of short pull ons and finally found them.  Elisanero has a pair that I'm dreaming about too though... http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp
> 
> Yours are great!



Aww your link isn't working for me! Do you have another pic? And thank you!


----------



## KW1

floridasun8 said:


> Posted my new CLs in that forum, but since I was here and also bought a pair of flats, figured I would post both
> 
> 1)  Matte black python batignolles
> 
> 2)  Sam Edelman Hera flat with spikes.  I had actually went to buy these at Nordstrom rack about 6 months ago but when I got to the register we realized they were 2 diff sizes     I searched and searched and could not find these flats anywhere and then last week I was browsing NM Last Call after an email that they were offering 25% off and they were there and in my size!!   It was just meant to be  LOL  I know nothing too exciting, just flats, but I have a big issue with finding flats that I actually like since I only do pointy toes, so I'm thrilled with them!



Ooooo, very pretty!


----------



## KW1

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=282574492818332&bmUID=jP_WjFa


Mia Bella said:


> Aww your link isn't working for me! Do you have another pic? And thank you!



http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=282574492818332&bmUID=jP_WjFa


----------



## KW1

Mia Bella said:


> Aww your link isn't working for me! Do you have another pic? And thank you!



The pic of my boots is post number #5690 (scroll down)...


----------



## brigadeiro

Maison Martin Margiela x H&M Perspex shoes (black booties and nude pumps) - pics my own


----------



## newmommy_va

These are so intriguing! Would love to see a mod pic! 



MayMay22 said:


> Here is my new pair of rockstud shoes. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## NeonLights

brigadeiro said:


> Maison Martin Margiela x H&M Perspex shoes (black booties and nude pumps) - pics my own



Loove the perspex heels!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

My first pair of RV pumps  the color is a pinkish nude &#57361;. And the heel is a perfect height too . Still waiting for my manolo hangsi, valentine rock stud. Had to preorder for my tiny feet lol


----------



## MayMay22

newmommy_va said:


> These are so intriguing! Would love to see a mod pic!





Habhouba said:


> Cute! Would love to see those on!



Thank you Habhouba, Newmommy...Will do  mod pic when I am back to my room tomorrow


----------



## electrifyed

These leather Chanel espadrilles!


----------



## KW1

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> View attachment 2079341
> 
> 
> My first pair of RV pumps  the color is a pinkish nude &#57361;. And the heel is a perfect height too . Still waiting for my manolo hangsi, valentine rock stud. Had to preorder for my tiny feet lol



very pretty


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

KW1 said:


> very pretty



thank u


----------



## GrRoxy

brigadeiro said:


> Maison Martin Margiela x H&M Perspex shoes (black booties and nude pumps) - pics my own



These look great! Ive seen once a lady in them and they looked so cool.


----------



## jellybebe

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> My first pair of RV pumps  the color is a pinkish nude &#57361;. And the heel is a perfect height too . Still waiting for my manolo hangsi, valentine rock stud. Had to preorder for my tiny feet lol



Gorgeous and classic!


----------



## Black Elite

I had a Prada shopping day. 

Got these Prada platforms from Nordstrom Rack.

















And thrifted these Prada platforms for only $40 bucks! I love it when people get rid of their closet treasure.











Now, if it were only warm enough to wear these.


----------



## LeeLee1098

electrifyed said:


> These leather Chanel espadrilles!



Those look so soft and comfy! Very nice!



Black Elite said:


> I had a Prada shopping day.
> 
> Got these Prada platforms from Nordstrom Rack.
> 
> And thrifted these Prada platforms for only $40 bucks! I love it when people get rid of their closet treasure.
> 
> Now, if it were only warm enough to wear these.



Great finds! Both pairs are beautiful!!


----------



## RKSP

electrifyed said:


> These leather Chanel espadrilles!



I love these!  I have the denim ones and had to order a size up. Do these fit true to size? And how much were they?


----------



## angelstacie04

My new Rag & Bone Newbury boots for $119 from $550!!! And a pair of Ash sneaker wedges for $69 from $250!!! Both from Nordstrom Rack


----------



## Shopmore

angelstacie04 said:


> My new Rag & Bone Newbury boots for $119 from $550!!! And a pair of Ash sneaker wedges for $69 from $250!!! Both from Nordstrom Rack



I have been dying to find a pair of Ash wedges at Nordstrom Rack, but I keep seeing MIA and other random brands.  Congrats!


----------



## Fatfei

My new McQueen pumps..


----------



## *schmoo*

Fatfei said:


> My new McQueen pumps..



Stunning!


----------



## Habhouba

Another CL added to the collection.


----------



## Habhouba

Fatfei said:


> My new McQueen pumps..



Those are yummy.


----------



## brigadeiro

NeonLights said:


> Loove the perspex heels!





GrRoxy said:


> These look great! Ive seen once a lady in them and they looked so cool.



Thanks *NeonLights* and *GrRoxy*!


----------



## MayMay22

Hi Ladies

I am so sorry that I cannot take a modelling shot at the moment.  My mirror as you see as the background of the shoe is not big enough to capture the whole picture. I have to wait until this weekend when my friend visits me and I can ask her to take a photo for me.. 

The heel is slightly higher than the normal rockstud kitten heel, but still lower than the high heel. It is so comfy when I try it.


But so far, here is the detail of this shoe.. I will try to take more shots soon.


----------



## fumi

electrifyed said:


> These leather Chanel espadrilles!



These are cute! If you don't mind me asking, can you tell me how much these were? I've only seen the canvas version.


----------



## angelstacie04

Shopmore said:


> I have been dying to find a pair of Ash wedges at Nordstrom Rack, but I keep seeing MIA and other random brands.  Congrats!



Thank you!!! I was so shocked when I saw them but so excited!


----------



## deltalady

Another pair of CL's.  These are the Flo 120


----------



## GrRoxy

MayMay22 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am so sorry that I cannot take a modelling shot at the moment.  My mirror as you see as the background of the shoe is not big enough to capture the whole picture. I have to wait until this weekend when my friend visits me and I can ask her to take a photo for me..
> 
> The heel is slightly higher than the normal rockstud kitten heel, but still lower than the high heel. It is so comfy when I try it.
> 
> 
> But so far, here is the detail of this shoe.. I will try to take more shots soon.



They re lovely!


----------



## abs678

brigadeiro said:


> Maison Martin Margiela x H&M Perspex shoes (black booties and nude pumps) - pics my own


  incredible! I'm considering a clear wedge now...


----------



## electrifyed

LeeLee1098 said:


> Those look so soft and comfy! Very nice!





RKSP said:


> I love these!  I have the denim ones and had to order a size up. Do these fit true to size? And how much were they?





fumi said:


> These are cute! If you don't mind me asking, can you tell me how much these were? I've only seen the canvas version.



Thanks ladies! They aren't true to size, you should take one (or maybe two) size bigger. And they are 370 euros.


----------



## Mia Bella

Mia Bella said:


> Just got these cool Elisanero boots. Love the edginess and can't wait to wear them with skinnies, leather leggings & cutoff shorts. :sunnies



Got my boots today!  Super comfy and I know they'll be my staple boots!


----------



## lee23

Fabulous!!!

I was hoping you'd do modeling shots! They look awesome on you!! 


So were these tts too?


----------



## green.bee

brigadeiro said:


> Maison Martin Margiela x H&M Perspex shoes (black booties and nude pumps) - pics my own



beautiful I would love to see modeling pictures.


----------



## green.bee

Mia Bella said:


> Got my boots today!  Super comfy and I know they'll be my staple boots!



gorgeous boots I can see you wearing them with all your beautiful edgy outfits.


----------



## Mia Bella

lee23 said:


> Fabulous!!!
> 
> I was hoping you'd do modeling shots! They look awesome on you!!
> 
> 
> So were these tts too?



Thank you!! And thank you for introducing me to Elisanero. I am seriously in love with this label and its cool styles! And yes, they fit very TTS. I am a true 8.5 in heeled shoes and these fit perfectly. I know my feet would be slipping out of the 9s. 



green.bee said:


> gorgeous boots I can see you wearing them with all your beautiful edgy outfits.



Thank you, green bee!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Got my most comfy ballerina .... I posted in chanel but too excited and wanna post in here too


----------



## cherchezlabelle

Hermes Revue Boots in black, mocha, taupe and sepia.


----------



## Myrkur

CL Bianca's


----------



## exelero

I just got these Stuart Weitzman for my bestfriend! Do you like them?


----------



## Tyna

Two pairs of Terry De Havilland wedges.


----------



## cherchezlabelle

Myrkur said:


> CL Bianca's


Myrkur, Your Louboutins are stunning!


----------



## cherchezlabelle

I'm waiting for a cute pair of Roger Vivier black denim ballerina flats with a tortoise-shell buckle that I found at luisaviaroma.com.  I'll post a photo when they arrive!


----------



## flower71

ayutilovesGST said:


> Got my most comfy ballerina .... I posted in chanel but too excited and wanna post in here too
> 
> View attachment 2087905


sooo pretty!


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> CL Bianca's



OMG these are incredible! you are quite on a roll Myrkur, I don't know if i told you, but you have fantastic taste


----------



## flower71

cherchezlabelle said:


> Hermes Revue Boots in black, mocha, taupe and sepia.



em, you got 4 pairs or is that boot in different colours? Any mod pic? I can't remember how those boots look like (I am trying to stay away from H this year)


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> OMG these are incredible! you are quite on a roll Myrkur, I don't know if i told you, but you have fantastic taste



Aww, thank you so much


----------



## Myrkur

cherchezlabelle said:


> Myrkur, Your Louboutins are stunning!



Thank you!! I love them too


----------



## New-New

my new ferragamo sandals. imma need for it to get a little warmer so i can stunt on my peers.


----------



## sammie225

rag&bone harrow boots in black
great quality,great comfort,great boots 
got them during shopbops springevent,so they were a little less expensive


----------



## lee23

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you!! And thank you for introducing me to Elisanero. I am seriously in love with this label and its cool styles! And yes, they fit very TTS. I am a true 8.5 in heeled shoes and these fit perfectly. I know my feet would be slipping out of the 9s.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, green bee!




Aw... you're the who spotted them, I just identified them 

I just love the styles too, but still haven't taken the plunge yet. Thanks for the sizing info!


----------



## Dazzle

My new Calvin Klein Rainboats


----------



## LeeLee1098

New Kate Spades. Freaking in love.


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

Got both pair over the weekend. Love them!


----------



## jellybebe

sammie225 said:


> rag&bone harrow boots in black
> great quality,great comfort,great boots
> got them during shopbops springevent,so they were a little less expensive



I have these and I love them. They are so comfy and flattering, hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Deborah1986

_my first pair IM sneakers



_


----------



## Harpertoo

I like these even more than I imagined. I needed to get back to heels slowly post foot surgery & these already feel like a dream!
Love Lanvin!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

CL rock & gold 120 in calf


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

New-New said:


> my new ferragamo sandals. imma need for it to get a little warmer so i can stunt on my peers.



my DH got these last year and the thong style too and LOVES them, super comfy footbed!


----------



## imlvholic

Mia Bella said:


> Got my boots today!  Super comfy and I know they'll be my staple boots!



Mia, I love your boots! Where did you get them?


----------



## flower71

Harpertoo said:


> I like these even more than I imagined. I needed to get back to heels slowly post foot surgery & these already feel like a dream!
> Love Lanvin!



love these, bring out the sun! Hope your feet are healing well


----------



## Harpertoo

flower71 said:


> love these, bring out the sun! Hope your feet are healing well



Flower71, Thanks for the kind thoughts.
I'm banking on a little sun in So Ca this wknd!


----------



## stargirl240

I just got these Cole Haan boots

http://www.zappos.com/cole-haan-jodhpur-boot-black?utm_source=shopstyle

I love them, but they are so hard to get on/off! I want to add zippers to them, but I don't know how much that would cost or if it's even possible. Has anyone ever added zippers to their boots before?


----------



## gmo

stargirl240 said:


> I just got these Cole Haan boots
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/cole-haan-jodhpur-boot-black?utm_source=shopstyle
> 
> I love them, but they are so hard to get on/off! I want to add zippers to them, but I don't know how much that would cost or if it's even possible. Has anyone ever added zippers to their boots before?



I have those boots! No advice about zippers, but as far as getting them on/off I sometimes roll the shaft down on itself to make it easier to get them over my jeans. Then I unroll them over my pants.


----------



## LadySapphire

Just got my Marc boots, definitely a keeper


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Salvatore Ferragamo SS13 "Bali" in Loto Gellato*


----------



## anniethecat

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Salvatore Ferragamo SS13 "Bali" in Loto Gellato*


 

So cute!


----------



## victorialee13

electrifyed said:


> These leather Chanel espadrilles!


These are everything. I need these!!!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

I used a few amazon gift cards and scooped up these Giuseppe Zanottis for $93! Love GZ


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

anniethecat said:


> So cute!



Thanks! I can see myself wearing them to death in the summer, they're gonna be my new go-to shoes


----------



## nygrl

Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots! I've been wanting a pair for a long time and finally splurged when I saw them on sale.


----------



## Mia Bella

imlvholic said:


> Mia, I love your boots! Where did you get them?



Thank you! I got them at gimmeshoes.com
They had this black pair and a charcoal suede option but I just looked and both are sold out  



CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Salvatore Ferragamo SS13 "Bali" in Loto Gellato*
> 
> View attachment 2101576
> 
> 
> View attachment 2101577
> 
> 
> View attachment 2101578



GORGEOUS sandals. Wow!


----------



## Mia Bella

nygrl said:


> Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots! I've been wanting a pair for a long time and finally splurged when I saw them on sale.



These look fabulous on you!! I'm jealous that they go well over your knees. My 5050s almost barely cover my kneecaps. Of course that doesn't stop me from loving them!! Best all around boot ever.


----------



## LVoepink

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Salvatore Ferragamo SS13 "Bali" in Loto Gellato*
> 
> View attachment 2101576
> 
> 
> View attachment 2101577
> 
> 
> View attachment 2101578


They are lovely!!!


----------



## LVoepink

Church's Glenys Loafers in Grey Suede  I am in love with the sparkles!


----------



## nygrl

Mia Bella said:


> These look fabulous on you!! I'm jealous that they go well over your knees. My 5050s almost barely cover my kneecaps. Of course that doesn't stop me from loving them!! Best all around boot ever.



Thank you!! Seriously, the most comfortable shoes I've ever tried on!


----------



## yyz

nygrl said:


> Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots! I've been wanting a pair for a long time and finally splurged when I saw them on sale.



*They Look Totally AWESME on You!
:urock:
They are some of my Favorites to wear as well, and mine are going on their 2nd season and they never show any wear and look like when I bought them.
I have to agree with Mia these are "The Best all around boot ever."*


----------



## nygrl

yyz said:


> *They Look Totally AWESME on You!
> :urock:
> They are some of my Favorites to wear as well, and mine are going on their 2nd season and they never show any wear and look like when I bought them.
> I have to agree with Mia these are "The Best all around boot ever."*



Thank you!! I was a little worried that the back panel might lose its shape over time, but I'm glad that's not the case!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LVoepink said:


> They are lovely!!!





Mia Bella said:


> Thank you! I got them at gimmeshoes.com
> They had this black pair and a charcoal suede option but I just looked and both are sold out
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS sandals. Wow!



Thank you ladies kindly! I can't wait for summer!!!


----------



## sheanabelle

nygrl said:


> Thank you!! I was a little worried that the back panel might lose its shape over time, but I'm glad that's not the case!



i love your new boots! Where did you find them on sale!!


----------



## nygrl

sheanabelle said:


> i love your new boots! Where did you find them on sale!!



Thanks! I found them on Amazon.com. They were already on sale and I had an extra 20% code from a while back. Plus, I had some credits so I got them at a great price.


----------



## KW1

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Salvatore Ferragamo SS13 "Bali" in Loto Gellato*
> 
> View attachment 2101576
> 
> 
> View attachment 2101577
> 
> 
> View attachment 2101578


So adorable!


----------



## vangiepuff

nygrl said:


> Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots! I've been wanting a pair for a long time and finally splurged when I saw them on sale.


----------



## vangiepuff

Originally 179 and geniune leather  them


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

JC Penney has all their boots for $10 in store. I didn't get anything for me but I got a few pairs for my SIL and my niece.


----------



## vangiepuff

shoppinggalnyc said:


> JC Penney has all their boots for $10 in store. I didn't get anything for me but I got a few pairs for my SIL and my niece.


 
Oooh, fab deal.


----------



## thegreenbean

Derby Green Tory Burch Revas


----------



## KW1

vangiepuff said:


> Originally 179 and geniune leather  them


Macy's has such great deals.  Good job!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

thegreenbean said:


> Derby Green Tory Burch Revas


This is cute!


----------



## PinkPeonies

I have been extremely naughty! :shame:


----------



## electrifyed

victorialee13 said:


> These are everything. I need these!!!



Aww, thank you


----------



## KW1

PinkPeonies said:


> I have been extremely naughty! :shame:



Yes, but they're so worth it! Congrats!


----------



## amaka

Joining the naughty club.............


----------



## amaka

And these too.......


----------



## cvlshopaholic

PinkPeonies said:


> I have been extremely naughty! :shame:



LOVE these. They look perfect for spring, I might have to be naughty too.


----------



## PinkPeonies

amaka said:


> Joining the naughty club.............





amaka said:


> And these too.......



Holy Moley!!! Both shoes are gorgeous, but those rockstuds are to die for! 
Congrats!


----------



## PinkPeonies

cvlshopaholic said:


> LOVE these. They look perfect for spring, I might have to be naughty too.





KW1 said:


> Yes, but they're so worth it! Congrats!



They are worth it! It's actually Autumn here now, but Australian winters are not as cold so I can basically wear these all year long.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

PinkPeonies said:


> I have been extremely naughty! :shame:



Oh my goodness! You got the Chanel leather espadrilles!? You lucky bastard!  I'm so jealous...! If only my poor student budget had room for that kind of awesomeness.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

I've been a little bit naughty lately, as well. Last weekend I snapped up these Tory Burch babies at 70% off, and considering the massive sale...it's not really _that_ naughty. I mean, I'm practically saving money, right?


----------



## newmommy_va

lol... very cute... and I love your logic (in bold)! 



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> I've been a little bit naughty lately, as well. Last weekend I snapped up these Tory Burch babies at 70% off, and considering the massive sale...it's not really _that_ naughty. *I mean, I'm practically saving money, right?*


----------



## COPENHAGEN

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> I've been a little bit naughty lately, as well. Last weekend I snapped up these Tory Burch babies at 70% off, and considering the massive sale...it's not really _that_ naughty. I mean, I'm practically saving money, right?


So pretty! Where did you get them? Online?


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

COPENHAGEN said:


> So pretty! Where did you get them? Online?



Unfortunately, I got them at a store called Tatler here in Oslo.  But the style is called Erica 95mm Bootie, in Softy Suede/Patent Calf, so maybe Google will be your friend and you can rustle up a pair elsewhere?


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

newmommy_va said:


> lol... very cute... and I love your logic (in bold)!



Hey, my logic is sound, ain't it?  At least that's what I've convinced my boyfriend...! Buying anything at 70% off is realistically saving money!


----------



## exelero

Another one here to join the naughty's club! I lost my head (and my heart) for these Dolce & Gabbana gentlemen! What do you think? 


Just haven't figured out yet how to pull them together


----------



## eye4cc

My new acquisition- Gucci sandal


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Got these Fendi pumps..marked down from 685 to 409 to 267. Gonna have to stretch them out a bit but i'm in love!


----------



## amaka

Thanks everyone!!! Love ALL the shoes on here... really enabling this crippling addiction to shoes shoes shoes and more shoes.....


----------



## ennna

exelero said:


> Another one here to join the naughty's club! I lost my head (and my heart) for these Dolce & Gabbana gentlemen! What do you think?
> 
> 
> Just haven't figured out yet how to pull them together



Nice!! Assuming you're a guy... how about some skinny jeans and plain wool v sweater? Or tapered chinos, maybe rolled up a bit?


----------



## nygrl

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> I've been a little bit naughty lately, as well. Last weekend I snapped up these Tory Burch babies at 70% off, and considering the massive sale...it's not really _that_ naughty. I mean, I'm practically saving money, right?



These look fabulous! Congrats on the awesome deal!!


----------



## KathSummers

Flats for spring from Vienna Austria


----------



## LadySapphire

Got some Guess trainers, perfect for summer


----------



## ericanjensen

exelero said:


> Another one here to join the naughty's club! I lost my head (and my heart) for these Dolce & Gabbana gentlemen! What do you think?
> 
> 
> Just haven't figured out yet how to pull them together



Love these!  You can dress them up or down!


----------



## ericanjensen

cvlshopaholic said:


> Got these Fendi pumps..marked down from 685 to 409 to 267. Gonna have to stretch them out a bit but i'm in love!



Love these!  Where did you find them?  I am in need of some simple black heels.


----------



## nygrl

cvlshopaholic said:


> Got these Fendi pumps..marked down from 685 to 409 to 267. Gonna have to stretch them out a bit but i'm in love!



These look gorgeous! Congrats on getting a great deal!!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Unfortunately, I got them at a store called Tatler here in Oslo.  But the style is called Erica 95mm Bootie, in Softy Suede/Patent Calf, so maybe Google will be your friend and you can rustle up a pair elsewhere?


Thanks! I'll keep my eyes open


----------



## randr21

cvlshopaholic said:


> Got these Fendi pumps..marked down from 685 to 409 to 267. Gonna have to stretch them out a bit but i'm in love!


 
my all time favorite, black patent pumps...you can wear it in any occasion, and in the rain, mud and it's like a energizer bunny.  pointy is also back in style, so i hope it stretches out comfortably to wear everyday.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

ericanjensen said:


> Love these!  Where did you find them?  I am in need of some simple black heels.



Thank you! I ordered them from Barneys Warehouse sale.



nygrl said:


> These look gorgeous! Congrats on getting a great deal!!



Thanks! 



randr21 said:


> my all time favorite, black patent pumps...you can wear it in any occasion, and in the rain, mud and it's like a energizer bunny.  pointy is also back in style, so i hope it stretches out comfortably to wear everyday.



Thank you! And I agree, they're so much more resilient than plain leather pumps and so sharp looking.


----------



## victorialee13

Hello, lover


----------



## clu13

victorialee13 said:


> Hello, lover



Gorgeous!


----------



## clu13

All levels of shoes were purchased on my latest binge:

Front Right to left - Toms, Rockport Addidas, and Uggs
Back Right to Left - Chloe Renna Wedges, LK Bennett Prima Mules, Chanel leather espadrilles, Donald J. Pliner Sheena sandals and Loeffler Randall Inge clogs.

I'm especially in love with the Chloe wedges - the red is beautiful and they are so comfortable.


----------



## victorialee13

clu13 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks  Blew my spring shoe budget all at once but it was love at first sight and I couldn't leave them!


----------



## Kayapo97

victorialee13 said:


> Hello, lover



Lovely!


----------



## kett

victorialee13 said:


> Hello, lover



Goooorgeous


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Salvatore Ferragamo SS13 "Bali" in Loto Gellato*
> 
> View attachment 2101576
> 
> 
> View attachment 2101577
> 
> 
> View attachment 2101578



OOOMMMGGG

I LOVE these!  So cute!

Do they run TTS?


----------



## pavilion

Found Kate Spade Karolina patent navy pumps at Last Chance in Phoenix for $49.99


----------



## .pursefiend.

my very first pair of Louboutins  (an older style - Sultane)

_from my instagram_


----------



## jeninvan

My new casadei absolutely love them


----------



## PinkPeonies

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> I've been a little bit naughty lately, as well. Last weekend I snapped up these Tory Burch babies at 70% off, and considering the massive sale...it's not really _that_ naughty. I mean, I'm practically saving money, right?



Hahahha I love how you've justified them! I say anything 50% off and more is basically saving money. 

These look great and classic so you will get a lot of wear from them.


----------



## victorialee13

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely!



Thank you !


----------



## victorialee13

kett said:


> Goooorgeous



Thanks!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> OOOMMMGGG
> 
> I LOVE these!  So cute!
> 
> Do they run TTS?



hehe thanks 

Yup very TTS, but I think these only come in full sizes. Hope this helps!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

pavilion said:


> Found Kate Spade Karolina patent navy pumps at Last Chance in Phoenix for $49.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2117029



congrats! those are cute


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

victorialee13 said:


> Hello, lover



lovely!


----------



## ruthie_1

My gorgeous pair of CLs!!! The hard to find simple pump patent 85mm in size 34.5!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

jeninvan said:


> My new casadei absolutely love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2117901
> View attachment 2117904



Another Casadei lover.

Love the colour and those heels, bet you can't wait to give them an outting!
Great Mod pics as well.


----------



## jeninvan

Thank you I absolutely am in love with them...hopefully they'll make their maiden voyage soon


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

CEC.LV4eva said:


> hehe thanks
> 
> Yup very TTS, but I think these only come in full sizes. Hope this helps!



thanks!  I just ordered the version with the little heel! cant wait to get them!!


----------



## Canneiv

My newest pair of Salvatore Ferragamo flats.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

My new yoox finds, red valentino bow boots and miu miu bow heels (been wanting these for years was so excited to find them!)


----------



## KW1

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My new yoox finds, red valentino bow boots and miu miu bow heels (been wanting these for years was so excited to find them!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2119690



The bow heels are absolutely adorable! So elegant and pretty.  Congrats!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> thanks!  I just ordered the version with the little heel! cant wait to get them!!





BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My new yoox finds, red valentino bow boots and miu miu bow heels (been wanting these for years was so excited to find them!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2119690



Congrats for the flip flops and those Miu Mius are gorgeous! I really liked those too when they came out a few years ago!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats for the flip flops and those Miu Mius are gorgeous! I really liked those too when they came out a few years ago!



i know me too!!!  i was so very excited to find them, and at about 70% off!


----------



## fendifemale

.pursefiend. said:


> my very first pair of Louboutins  (an older style - Sultane)
> 
> _from my instagram_


congrats! nice pair.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> i know me too!!!  i was so very excited to find them, and at about 70% off!



that's fabulous!!! especially to find them in your size too, usually the nice shoes are always gone fast!


----------



## fendifemale

Canneiv said:


> My newest pair of Salvatore Ferragamo flats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2119312


I like those.


----------



## KW1

it'sanaddiction said:


> Just got these today!
> 
> BCBGMAXAZRIA Falla Boot



Love your boots!!  Let me know how comfy they are


----------



## bucha

My new Ferragamo flats


----------



## newmommy_va

How fun! Love the studs! Very cool!



bucha said:


> My new Ferragamo flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2122300


----------



## KW1

bucha said:


> My new Ferragamo flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2122300



Omgosh adorable!


----------



## .pursefiend.

fendifemale said:


> congrats! nice pair.



Thank you!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Ferragamo jellies!  Thanks for posting yours CEC.LV4eva, or I never would have seen them!!  I got the ones with the little heel . Can't wait to wear them everywhere this summer


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Ferragamo jellies!  Thanks for posting yours CEC.LV4eva, or I never would have seen them!!  I got the ones with the little heel . Can't wait to wear them everywhere this summer



hehe you're welcome and congrats! They are so cute as well!!! I dunno how your weather is like in your area, but I think in a couple of days I'd be able to wear mine! We're already 50F here!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

CEC.LV4eva said:


> hehe you're welcome and congrats! They are so cute as well!!! I dunno how your weather is like in your area, but I think in a couple of days I'd be able to wear mine! We're already 50F here!!



im in nyc...still pretty chilly, I am hoping to wear them on my trip to paris at the end of may!


----------



## LeeLee1098

My new Valentino stud heels!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

LeeLee1098 said:


> View attachment 2123123
> 
> 
> My new Valentino stud heels!


Stunning! Congrats


----------



## LVoepink

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Ferragamo jellies!  Thanks for posting yours CEC.LV4eva, or I never would have seen them!!  I got the ones with the little heel . Can't wait to wear them everywhere this summer



Congrats!! Do you have any modelling pictures??

I keep looking out for a pair in the UK with no luck and I do not want to pay shipping/tax from the US!


----------



## Ilgin

Jimmy Choo Porto espadrilles


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got 2 pairs to show ya!

Stuart Weitzman Mailroom











Jimmy Choo Panna


----------



## blueeyeskelli

No designer ones this time just plain old high street but boy they are comfy lol these are both from zara


----------



## pquiles

blueeyeskelli said:


> No designer ones this time just plain old high street but boy they are comfy lol these are both from zara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2125145
> View attachment 2125146
> View attachment 2125147



Gorgeous!!!



My new running shoes  Newtons.


----------



## fendifemale

blueeyeskelli said:


> No designer ones this time just plain old high street but boy they are comfy lol these are both from zara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2125145
> View attachment 2125146
> View attachment 2125147


 OH I heart THEM!


----------



## Nico_79

Bought my first set of shoes from Chanel!


----------



## GoGlam

Nico_79 said:


> Bought my first set of shoes from Chanel!



Beautiful!


----------



## Nico_79

GoGlam said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you GoGlam! Always admired them on the mannequins, but never thought to try them on for some reason.  Finally seeing some tPFers post on how comfy they were, I decided to give it a try.


----------



## newmommy_va

Love the pumps! 



Nico_79 said:


> Bought my first set of shoes from Chanel!


----------



## Nico_79

newmommy_va said:


> Love the pumps!


Thank you newmommy_va! Those are my favourite too! Only 1 left in my size and thank goodness they run a 1/2 size larger.


----------



## charleston-mom

bucha said:


> My new Ferragamo flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2122300



These are adorable!  Can I ask where you found them?  Thanks!


----------



## fufu

All from Everbest


----------



## clu13

MK and pliner (Spain) - love them so long as they are made in Europe


----------



## bucha

newmommy_va said:


> How fun! Love the studs! Very cool!





KW1 said:


> Omgosh adorable!





charleston-mom said:


> These are adorable!  Can I ask where you found them?  Thanks!



Thanks! I got them at Holt Renfrew. I believe many online stores sell them, in black and beige.


----------



## melikey

Chanel espadrilles ^_^


----------



## charleston-mom

bucha said:


> Thanks! I got them at Holt Renfrew. I believe many online stores sell them, in black and beige.



Thanks!  They are gorgeous!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

melikey said:


> Chanel espadrilles ^_^
> 
> View attachment 2128251



Oooh for the first time, I like these Chanels  Congrats!!! Is this a black or olive color may I ask? Thanks and enjoy them!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LeeLee1098 said:


> View attachment 2123123
> 
> 
> My new Valentino stud heels!



LOVE these! I'm so glad you posted modeling pix cuz not many people have them! I really like them on you! Very good for work too imo!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Nico_79 said:


> Bought my first set of shoes from Chanel!



Amazing!!!  Those flats are my favorite shoes for life!

May is ask how much those jellies were?  Love them with the strap!


----------



## *schmoo*

melikey said:


> Chanel espadrilles ^_^
> 
> View attachment 2128251



I like these!  And they look so comfy


----------



## melikey

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Oooh for the first time, I like these Chanels  Congrats!!! Is this a black or olive color may I ask? Thanks and enjoy them!



Thank you! Yep, olive and black.


----------



## melikey

*schmoo* said:


> I like these!  And they look so comfy



They are very comfy, one of the reasons I couldn't resist getting them :-z


----------



## Nico_79

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Amazing!!!  Those flats are my favorite shoes for life!
> 
> May is ask how much those jellies were?  Love them with the strap!



Do you mean the PVC pumps? I think they were $705.


----------



## Jasmine Tea

Nico_79 said:


> Do you mean the PVC pumps? I think they were $705.


Nico_79 May I ask how mush for the black ballet flat?
I'm thinking of getting a pair.


----------



## nyeb2tosq

Tory burch!


----------



## Nico_79

Jasmine Tea said:


> Nico_79 May I ask how mush for the black ballet flat?
> I'm thinking of getting a pair.


I think they are $605?


----------



## Jasmine Tea

Nico_79 said:


> I think they are $605?


Thanks Nico_79. Does the ballet flat run large or small in size? I'm a US 7.5-8, not sure which size that would be for Chanel shoes.


----------



## umlm

[/ATTACH]
Louis Vuitton sandals for this summer
Gucci pumps


----------



## umlm

Louis Vuitton Elba, lambs leather. Love it


----------



## Shopmore

Received these Tory Burch sandals today!  I can't wait until the weather breaks so I can wear them out


----------



## rowy65

Chanel Black Cambon flats, Anthracite patent ballerinas and new for this spring Brown ballerinas.


----------



## Nico_79

Jasmine Tea said:


> Thanks Nico_79. Does the ballet flat run large or small in size? I'm a US 7.5-8, not sure which size that would be for Chanel shoes.


They run a bit small, I had to 1/2 size up. I have slightly wide feet and this fit perfectly for me! I would say for any other Chanel shoe you really need to test them out because my SA said the sizing is all over the place depending on the styles. For example I am normally a 9, but was fine in a 8.5 for the pvc pump. Then had to go up to a size 10 for the camellia sandals. LOL HTH

Oh I forgot to add I made a mistake of the price of the flats, they are $650. Sorry!


----------



## Nico_79

rowy65 said:


> Chanel Black Cambon flats, Anthracite patent ballerinas and new for this spring Brown ballerinas.


Wow! Congrats on all three!


----------



## Jasmine Tea

rowy65 said:


> Chanel Black Cambon flats, Anthracite patent ballerinas and new for this spring Brown ballerinas.


Nico_79 Thanks for the replies, very helpful info.

rowy65 Love all three. I noticed the flats are size 39, is your shoe size normally a US 8?


----------



## rowy65

Nico_79 thanks for the nice comment, I especially love the Cambon flats.  They are more comfy and seem to wear better than the ballerinas.  Jasmine, I normally take an 8 1/2, but I have a wide foot so in the Chanel flats, I have to take a 9.  The gray are patent so no stretch, they pinch at the end of the day.  The brown ballerinas are not the usual calfskin.  They are almost like that matte caviar leather, so more give.  The Cambons have a wider toe box than the ballerinas, so much more comfy.  I will definitely try to find that style in more colors.


----------



## vvolf

Chanel black leather espadrilles


----------



## Tarhls

my new babies


----------



## Kayapo97

Tarhls said:


> View attachment 2131110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new babies



Nice I like the silver piping detail


----------



## flujo

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Ferragamo jellies!  Thanks for posting yours CEC.LV4eva, or I never would have seen them!!  I got the ones with the little heel . Can't wait to wear them everywhere this summer



wow these are so so cute! Havent seen them before! thx for this pic, gonna check them out!


----------



## Tarhls

Kayapo97 said:


> Nice I like the silver piping detail



Thanks


----------



## SalomeSparks

victorialee13 said:


> Hello, lover


DAMN GIRL. Those are amazing!

Do they have a style name?


----------



## tutushopper

My two from today...J'adore Dior!


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> My two from today...J'adore Dior!


Gorgeous tutushopper!


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> Gorgeous tutushopper!



Thank you, Nico .  You are so sweet!


----------



## emilybrooke

I finally work at a place where I don't have to dress business professional, so I decided to pick up new Sperrys to go with jeans. These were too cute to pass up!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

umlm said:


> [/ATTACH]
> Louis Vuitton sandals for this summer
> Gucci pumps



in LVOE with those sandals!  so pretty!


----------



## clu13

Kate spade


----------



## tutushopper

emilybrooke said:


> I finally work at a place where I don't have to dress business professional, so I decided to pick up new Sperrys to go with jeans. These were too cute to pass up!
> 
> View attachment 2133669



Those are really cute top siders!


----------



## emilybrooke

tutushopper said:


> Those are really cute top siders!



Thanks! I'm loving them too. Usually I'm buying cute heels, so this is different. Haha


----------



## mello_yello_jen

tutushopper said:


> My two from today...J'adore Dior!



J'adore indeed!  These are beautiful tutushopper   Love the designs on the heels of the black pair and love the black trimmings on the beige pair!  Are these the beauties that made you miss Chanel by a few minutes?!


----------



## clu13

My LV Oxford ballet flats with DHs LV car shoes that I got him for his birthday, plus a pair of supergas and Tory Burch Selmas to replace my far too worn Patti wedges.


----------



## umlm

My new pumps


----------



## Nico_79

clu13 said:


> Kate spade
> View attachment 2133792
> View attachment 2133795


Those are so pretty Clu! I love the translucent detail and little dots. I need a bigger shoe budget!


----------



## tutushopper

mello_yello_jen said:


> J'adore indeed!  These are beautiful tutushopper   Love the designs on the heels of the black pair and love the black trimmings on the beige pair!  Are these the beauties that made you miss Chanel by a few minutes?!



Thanks so much, mello!  Yes, this is what made me miss the Chanel store by minutes!


----------



## SalomeSparks

I was actually right on the verge of clicking purchase ($230!) on these Ikaria sandals by Ancient Greek when I remembered that yoox had some of their stuff a while back. 
Lo and behold, the exact sandal I want in the exact color, one left and it's my size! Needless, I got them there instead to the tune of $70 off!

I'm ready for summer!


----------



## tutushopper

SalomeSparks said:


> I was actually right on the verge of clicking purchase ($230!) on these Ikaria sandals by Ancient Greek when I remembered that yoox had some of their stuff a while back.
> Lo and behold, the exact sandal I want in the exact color, one left and it's my size! Needless, I got them there instead to the tune of $70 off!
> 
> I'm ready for summer!



Really cute sandals and great score on the discount!!!


----------



## sammie225

zara sandals


----------



## tutushopper

sammie225 said:


> zara sandals


----------



## mf19

These are on their way to me.. my first pair of Valentinos!


----------



## KW1

mf19 said:


> These are on their way to me.. my first pair of Valentinos!



Yay, congrats!  Looking forward to seeing the modeling pics!


----------



## ericanjensen

ericanjensen said:


> Gianvito Rossi



Yes!  I found these again for even cheaper.  I'm so excited to get them


----------



## Kayapo97

ericanjensen said:


> Yes!  I found these again for even cheaper.  I'm so excited to get them



Very nice! can't wait to see your outfit to go with them.


----------



## ericanjensen

Kayapo97 said:


> Very nice! can't wait to see your outfit to go with them.



Thanks!


----------



## Caylea

I just got lucky and ordered the Rag&Bone Harrow boots from TheOutnet!  I never thought I'd ever get them on sale... Can't wait to finally wear them (even though black suede might not be the best of spring colours...  )!


----------



## Harpertoo

Could not resist. They match my new bag & wallet.


----------



## tiny flower

Harpertoo said:


> Could not resist. They match my new bag & wallet.



These are TDF! Congrats  do you have some mod shots? Are they comfy?


----------



## xjessiex

I was hoping the store would never call me back after placing myself on the waiting list. But they did, so this happened  I've never spent so much money on shoes. But I'm so happy!


----------



## kett

But they are so amazing, so if they cost a lot, they are awesome!


----------



## KK

umlm said:


> My new pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2135972



Love these! Where did you get them?


----------



## KK

PinkPeonies said:


> Hahahha I love how you've justified them! I say anything 50% off and more is basically saving money.
> 
> These look great and classic so you will get a lot of wear from them.



Beeeeeautiful! Exactly what I've been looking for, you are so lucky!

ETA, check out my avatar, pinkpeonies


----------



## fendifemale

SalomeSparks said:


> I was actually right on the verge of clicking purchase ($230!) on these Ikaria sandals by Ancient Greek when I remembered that yoox had some of their stuff a while back.
> Lo and behold, the exact sandal I want in the exact color, one left and it's my size! Needless, I got them there instead to the tune of $70 off!
> 
> I'm ready for summer!


 Those r too cute!!!


----------



## mameakua

Loooooove these......


----------



## tutushopper

mf19 said:


> These are on their way to me.. my first pair of Valentinos!



These are beautiful!


----------



## LadySapphire

xjessiex said:


> I was hoping the store would never call me back after placing myself on the waiting list. But they did, so this happened  I've never spent so much money on shoes. But I'm so happy!



these are fab! who are they by?


----------



## c0uture

I received two amazing deals on eBay this month! (Sorry for the repost of pics, I can't edit it using the iPhone app)

Miu Miu Leopard Gladiator Sandals




Camilla Skovgaard Saw Pumps (Too small , I think I'll sell them on eBay)


----------



## SEWDimples

I bought both these shoes from Nordstrom Rack. 

Both colors are nice, but different.

Olive color Suede Via Spiga boot for $89

Woodsmoke Patent Charles David 'Sway' High Heel for $99


----------



## Harpertoo

tiny flower said:


> These are TDF! Congrats  do you have some mod shots? Are they comfy?



We have snow. It's ridiculous.
I've tried them around the house, but I need clear skies & dry streets to wear that yellow!


----------



## xjessiex

LadySapphire said:


> these are fab! who are they by?



Thank you  Balenciaga


----------



## LadySapphire

xjessiex said:


> Thank you  Balenciaga



Their gorgeous, lucky you


----------



## LadySapphire

c0uture said:


> I received two amazing deals on eBay this month! (Sorry for the repost of pics, I can't edit it using the iPhone app)
> 
> Miu Miu Leopard Gladiator Sandals
> 
> View attachment 2141884
> 
> 
> Camilla Skovgaard Saw Pumps (Too small , I think I'll sell them on eBay)
> 
> View attachment 2141883
> 
> View attachment 2141885



Im looking at maybe buying the same camillas,could you tell me how they come size wise? They look super comfortable for the height


----------



## c0uture

LadySapphire said:


> Im looking at maybe buying the same camillas,could you tell me how they come size wise? They look super comfortable for the height



They are comfortable! I'm a size 7/37, but they feel like they can fit someone who is a size 6.5


----------



## purse-nality

After much contemplating, i finally pulled the trigger on these Stuart Weitzman tall gladiators bec of shopbop's f&f event! Last one in my size... I know they are very trendy (or ugly to some) but... Oh whatevs, i need my summer statement!


----------



## LadySapphire

c0uture said:


> They are comfortable! I'm a size 7/37, but they feel like they can fit someone who is a size 6.5



thats great, thanks for your help  sorry they didnt work out for you, i hope you can find some in your size


----------



## c0uture

LadySapphire said:


> thats great, thanks for your help  sorry they didnt work out for you, i hope you can find some in your size



Thanks so much!


----------



## mf19

They arrived!!


----------



## LadySapphire

Ooh they are lovely, perfect for summer


----------



## bmc <3

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Ferragamo jellies!  Thanks for posting yours CEC.LV4eva, or I never would have seen them!!  I got the ones with the little heel . Can't wait to wear them everywhere this summer


omg these are super cute!!  to die for!!


----------



## clu13

Tory burch rebekah pumps, Burberry surrey, Burberry Huntley and Fendi Bfab - I'm obsessed with the Fendis


----------



## debbytweed

I need some hel


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

clu13 said:


> Tory burch rebekah pumps, Burberry surrey, Burberry Huntley and Fendi Bfab - I'm obsessed with the Fendis
> 
> View attachment 2144493
> View attachment 2144494
> View attachment 2144495
> View attachment 2144496



Love the new additions!!!


----------



## KW1

clu13 said:


> Tory burch rebekah pumps, Burberry surrey, Burberry Huntley and Fendi Bfab - I'm obsessed with the Fendis
> 
> View attachment 2144493
> View attachment 2144494
> View attachment 2144495
> View attachment 2144496



Those strappy Burberry shoes look great!


----------



## debbytweed

I wonder if anyone can help me please. I am trying to purchase Louis Vuitton Magic Square Calfskin leather pumps online. Any ideas? I live in New Zealand. Thanks very much


----------



## umlm

my recent Chanel espadrilles purchase


----------



## AjadsBeauty

My most recent shoe purchase, Michael Kors Sandals.


----------



## Sephie

AjadsBeauty said:


> My most recent shoe purchase, Michael Kors Sandals.



Gorgeous sandals!  I own a pair myself and they just look so amazing!


----------



## bmc <3

umlm said:


> my recent Chanel espadrilles purchase
> View attachment 2148504



ooo, the much coveted espadrilles!  perfect for spring/summer!


----------



## umlm

bmc <3 said:


> ooo, the much coveted espadrilles!  perfect for spring/summer!


dear bmc ,
These shoes really comfy and nice. I was so happy to have them.They are perfect yes, for spring and summer.


----------



## c0uture

umlm said:


> my recent Chanel espadrilles purchase
> View attachment 2148504



Nice!


----------



## Timbermiss

My New LK Bennett Idina's size 37  - Bargain buy as brand new 

and Christian Louboutin Madame Butterfly's size 37.5


----------



## KW1

Timbermiss said:


> My New LK Bennett Idina's size 37  - Bargain buy as brand new
> 
> and Christian Louboutin Madame Butterfly's size 37.5



Beautiful, love the both, especially the loubs..  Adorable bows!


----------



## pavilion

A pair of C. Wonder flats and two pairs of Banana Republic booties.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

New perforated ash wedge sneakers~


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Oops forgot the pic


----------



## Timbermiss

KW1 said:


> Beautiful, love the both, especially the loubs..  Adorable bows!


Thank you


----------



## clu13

umlm said:


> my recent Chanel espadrilles purchase
> View attachment 2148504



Gorgeous - I finally wore mine yesterday (but the white and black).  I hope they loosen up - they run soooo small!


----------



## Timbermiss

My Jimmy Choo Ailsa's size 37 - Black Glitter Fabric


----------



## cvlshopaholic

2 pairs of Bottega Venetas. LOVE these. DSW mistakenly sent me the shorter heeled red when I ordered the cream, but I liked them so much I decided to keep them and order the cream again as well.


----------



## HandBagMomma

My gucci ballet flats.


----------



## AjadsBeauty

cvlshopaholic said:


> 2 pairs of Bottega Venetas. LOVE these. DSW mistakenly sent me the shorter heeled red when I ordered the cream, but I liked them so much I decided to keep them and order the cream again as well.


Beautiful heels, love both colours!


----------



## AjadsBeauty

My Michael Kors sandals!


----------



## Kayapo97

Timbermiss said:


> My New LK Bennett Idina's size 37  - Bargain buy as brand new
> 
> and Christian Louboutin Madame Butterfly's size 37.5



Congrats on the shoes, oh and love the bedding as well!


----------



## mf19

Coach nadia mocs in platinum (gold)


----------



## mf19

mf19 said:


> Coach nadia mocs in platinum (gold)



whoops... Here's the photo


----------



## mf19

Sorry app is acting up


----------



## KW1

cvlshopaholic said:


> 2 pairs of Bottega Venetas. LOVE these. DSW mistakenly sent me the shorter heeled red when I ordered the cream, but I liked them so much I decided to keep them and order the cream again as well.



Beautiful!


----------



## umlm

clu13 said:


> Gorgeous - I finally wore mine yesterday (but the white and black).  I hope they loosen up - they run soooo small!


Dear clu13,
I wore mine first time, and noticed their outer soles will be worn very quickly, I had to bring them to make the additional outer soles to protect them. After that, I worn them during my trip to Viet Nam.They are really comfy. And yes they run small, I normally wear Chanel 36,5 or 36 for GUCCI and LV. These espadrilles, I have to take 38. They are so nice to wear. I'm thinking about looking for a black leather also, If I could find anywhere.


----------



## rowy65

I just bought these Saturday , it's twin in beige will arrive Wednesday.  I just love the quality and workmanship of Dior shoes.


----------



## Timbermiss

Kayapo97 said:


> Congrats on the shoes, oh and love the bedding as well!



Thank you &#128525;


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

New Kate Spades from friends and fam.  The bow mesh heels are so comfy!


----------



## clu13

Calvin Klein Collection, AGL and Red Valentino


----------



## heyykelly

Just got these Lanvin babies. I'm so in love


----------



## KW1

heyykelly said:


> Just got these Lanvin babies. I'm so in love



Stunning!  We need mod shots of these for sure!


----------



## sotesma

I purchased shoes for my baby in yesterday


----------



## heyykelly

MODEL SHOTS! Don't mind my minor stubble :shame:


----------



## cherlizabeth

Love everyones' purchases.

My newest pair: Rag and Bone Newbury boots. Just in time for the upcming southern hemisphere winter. I'm putting myself on a shoe-ban right now because I'm graduating in 6 months and will be going home, I don't know how I'm gonna transport all my shoes home without paying a ridiculous amount for overweight baggae.


----------



## sammie225

cherlizabeth said:


> Love everyones' purchases.
> 
> My newest pair: Rag and Bone Newbury boots. Just in time for the upcming southern hemisphere winter. I'm putting myself on a shoe-ban right now because I'm graduating in 6 months and will be going home, I don't know how I'm gonna transport all my shoes home without paying a ridiculous amount for overweight baggae.



oh these are pretty  i love rag&bone shoes,they look so badass


----------



## KW1

cherlizabeth said:


> Love everyones' purchases.
> 
> My newest pair: Rag and Bone Newbury boots. Just in time for the upcming southern hemisphere winter. I'm putting myself on a shoe-ban right now because I'm graduating in 6 months and will be going home, I don't know how I'm gonna transport all my shoes home without paying a ridiculous amount for overweight baggae.



Very cute boots!


----------



## NeonLights

heyykelly said:


> MODEL SHOTS! Don't mind my minor stubble :shame:



These are hot... Love them!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

New Tory burch from friends and fam.  Finally a pair of espadrilles that fit me!


----------



## sammie225

chanel espadrilles  preloved but never worn,got them at a good price


----------



## Filifjonka

new Celine shoes. apologies for the dog in the picture -- he's a known photo bomber!


----------



## jess236

Repetto Gisele Metallic Black Suede pumps 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446250585


----------



## NeonLights

Filifjonka said:


> new Celine shoes. apologies for the dog in the picture -- he's a known photo bomber!



Have always loved these


----------



## sniggy

sammie225 said:


> chanel espadrilles  preloved but never worn,got them at a good price



What an awesome deal. Loveeeee.


----------



## heyykelly

sammie225 said:


> chanel espadrilles  preloved but never worn,got them at a good price


 These are lovely; so happy you got a good deal on them!!! 

I've been saving for a while for a pair so someday they will be mine


----------



## rowy65

First Prada purchases.  Their ballerina flats are so comfortable.  I had to go one size up for the pointed flats.


----------



## Timbermiss

rowy65 said:


> First Prada purchases.  Their ballerina flats are so comfortable.  I had to go one size up for the pointed flats.



Love the nudes x


----------



## Gunarin

Just got this nice Stuart Weitzman today morning^_^


----------



## Divealicious

Marc Jacobs satin espadrille ballerinas


----------



## kittypawz

charlotte olympia //
tan spotted calf-hair alex wedge sandals


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Louis Vuitton SS13


----------



## Lyn2005

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Louis Vuitton SS13



Oh, my heart stopped! Love these!


----------



## fayela

Fuchsia Valentino Rockstud pump


----------



## fayela

Brian Atwood pump and Roger Vivier flats, fuchsia again!


----------



## Lyn2005

fayela said:


> Fuchsia Valentino Rockstud pump




Love these! So unique


----------



## rowy65

Timbermiss said:


> Love the nudes x



Thanks, new color for me.  Loved it so much, bought Saffiano tote in that Cameo also.


----------



## Divealicious

^^ ooh loving the fuchsia goodies!!


----------



## NeonLights

fayela said:


> Fuchsia Valentino Rockstud pump



Love these!!!!


----------



## domando

plattform boots !


----------



## LAvuittongirl

New heels~


----------



## goodbrand

Ready for summer! Burberry "Laleham" wedge in pale gold leather and stud.


----------



## firemaiden

Jean Michel Cazabat sandals. The skull beading makes them so much more awesome in my book.


----------



## Gunarin

LAvuittongirl said:


> New heels~
> 
> View attachment 2173862



Oh my god!) gorgeous!)
What designer is that?


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

These babies are my newest purchase! I love them so much I have the blush ones on their way to me as well!


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

firemaiden said:


> Jean Michel Cazabat sandals. The skull beading makes them so much more awesome in my book.



Awesome details one those sandals


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Gunarin said:


> Oh my god!) gorgeous!)
> What designer is that?



Ty it's Zara!


----------



## Divealicious

LAvuittongirl said:


> Ty it's Zara!


Want! Gorgeous and affordable


----------



## Gunarin




----------



## LAvuittongirl

divealicious said:


> want! Gorgeous and affordable :d



$49.99


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Another new pair... Looove~


----------



## deltalady

Alexander Wang Kim booties and Brian Atwood fringe sandals


----------



## <3shoes&bags

them!! Still finding my perfect opportunity to wear them


----------



## lauren_t

Bought these Grenson brogues, absolutely the most comfortable shoes ever!


----------



## tiffany_

Recent purchase of these Alexander McQueen skull heels in BLUSH   Was going to settle on black but these were too cute!

Too bad it rains so much here in Vancouver otherwise I'd be able to wear these more often.  But then again, probably best to keep them as indoor shoes. SUEDE = headache.  LIGHT COLOR SUEDE = BIGGER headache ush:


----------



## .pursefiend.

heyykelly said:


> MODEL SHOTS! Don't mind my minor stubble :shame:



These are so sexy!


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

Louis Vuitton Gloria Loafers. Posted these babies in the LV forum already
View attachment 2179958


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

tiffany_ said:


> Recent purchase of these Alexander McQueen skull heels in BLUSH   Was going to settle on black but these were too cute!
> 
> Too bad it rains so much here in Vancouver otherwise I'd be able to wear these more often.  But then again, probably best to keep them as indoor shoes. SUEDE = headache.  LIGHT COLOR SUEDE = BIGGER headache ush:
> 
> View attachment 2179851
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179852
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179853



I love these. The blush is definitely a better choice than the black. Do you mind sharing how much these were?


----------



## Gunarin

My new Giuseppe Zanotti Platform Slingback


----------



## Myrkur

<3shoes&bags said:


> them!! Still finding my perfect opportunity to wear them



Congrats! I wear them almost everyday


----------



## Myrkur

Clarks and Bass Weejun's


----------



## tiffany_

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> I love these. The blush is definitely a better choice than the black. Do you mind sharing how much these were?


I got them from s5a with a 10% code.  Original $1075 (:


----------



## tiffany_

Gunarin said:


> My new Giuseppe Zanotti Platform Slingback


I love the color on you.  Such a summer shade too!


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

tiffany_ said:


> Recent purchase of these Alexander McQueen skull heels in BLUSH   Was going to settle on black but these were too cute!



Hi! Did you purchase these true to size?


----------



## Gunarin

tiffany_ said:


> I love the color on you.  Such a summer shade too!



thank u so much ^__^


----------



## heyykelly

My new Rosellas!


----------



## Sugar Cane

My new CL Haltes and Alexander Wang Liya's!!


----------



## angelicskater16

Finally found my new Chanel espadrilles!!!


----------



## tiffany_

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> Hi! Did you purchase these true to size?



Hi ShopaholicPiggy [: yes I purchased these TTS. I am normally a 37 (with exception of CL which I wear 37.5). I bought 37 for these McQueen. I have only worn them once and it was literally from the house, into the car, out the car and into the restaurant. Very beautiful shoes and I like that it has a slightly thicker heel but not overly bulky.

Can't comment too much on comfort as I was sitting down most of the time but most heels that I like aren't comfortable for me (with the exception of YSL Tributes).


----------



## mytwocents

deltalady said:


> Alexander Wang Kim booties and Brian Atwood fringe sandals


 

do you have modeling pics of the gold ones? I am debating buying them because they are so unique but I am not sure how they look on.


----------



## am2022

Adorable !!!
Love wang shoes and have 3 pairs right now!!!
How do you like these croc Liyas? Worth the price ?


Sugar Cane said:


> My new CL Haltes and Alexander Wang Liya's!!


----------



## Sugar Cane

amacasa said:


> Adorable !!!
> Love wang shoes and have 3 pairs right now!!!
> How do you like these croc Liyas? Worth the price ?



This is my first pair of AW shoes, would love to have three pairs like you one day soon hopefully !! I'm really liking the croc, was so so close to getting the black ones instead which were only $40 less! But definitely worth it and looks great with my jeans and casual tees


----------



## Mia Bella

Gunarin said:


>



Loooooove these! 



Sugar Cane said:


> My new CL Haltes and Alexander Wang Liya's!!



The color of the Liyas is gorgeous and those CLs are hot!!


----------



## Sugar Cane

Mia Bella said:


> The color of the Liyas is gorgeous and those CLs are hot!!



Thanks Mia Bella!! I sold most of my higher platform shoes last year so i'm happy to have these new ones which are way more versatile for me


----------



## deltalady

mytwocents said:


> do you have modeling pics of the gold ones? I am debating buying them because they are so unique but I am not sure how they look on.


 
I'm modelling them here http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...world-brian-atwood-shoes-bags-671846-112.html  post #1678


----------



## vietnamese

Woohoo got it 2 weeks ago perfect for sunny day reflect gold colour &#128139; so comfort as well &#128526;


----------



## RoseCL

vietnamese said:


> View attachment 2183502
> 
> Woohoo got it 2 weeks ago perfect for sunny day reflect gold colour &#128139; so comfort as well &#128526;




Really nice photo too.


----------



## vietnamese

RoseCL said:


> Really nice photo too.



Thank you so much &#10084; i like to make the picture look mystery a bit &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

vietnamese said:


> View attachment 2183502
> 
> Woohoo got it 2 weeks ago perfect for sunny day reflect gold colour &#128139; so comfort as well &#128526;



chuc mung  they're beautiful i love chanel flats


----------



## Sugar Cane

vietnamese said:


> View attachment 2183502
> 
> Woohoo got it 2 weeks ago perfect for sunny day reflect gold colour &#128139; so comfort as well &#128526;



Congrats pretty I have the silver version of these and love them!!


----------



## vietnamese

Sugar Cane said:


> Congrats pretty I have the silver version of these and love them!!





> Originally Posted by vietnamese
> 
> Attachment 2183502
> 
> Woohoo got it 2 weeks ago perfect for sunny day reflect gold colour &#128139; so comfort as well &#128526;





chuc mung  they're beautiful i love chanel flats 

Thankss , thats very sweet to say it in may vietnamese language &#10084;


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

vietnamese said:


> chuc mung  they're beautiful i love chanel flats
> 
> Thankss , thats very sweet to say it in may vietnamese language &#10084;



 aw im vietnamese too actually. where did u buy those flats from? they're so beautiful


----------



## vietnamese

shoesshoeshoes said:


> aw im vietnamese too actually. where did u buy those flats from? they're so beautiful


I'm original vietnamese but studying in london so my shoes from there &#10084; how abt u ??


----------



## umlm

vietnamese said:


> I'm original vietnamese but studying in london so my shoes from there &#10084; how abt u ??


Hi there Vietnameses
I'm also Vietnamese who lives in France-borders to Germany and Switzerland


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Just starting to realize as the weather gets warmer that I have barely any sandals.  Got these Dolce & Gabbanas


----------



## vietnamese

umlm said:


> Hi there Vietnameses
> I'm also Vietnamese who lives in France-borders to Germany and Switzerland


 Sound like a very interesting journey , hi &#128512;


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

cvlshopaholic said:


> Just starting to realize as the weather gets warmer that I have barely any sandals.  Got these Dolce & Gabbanas



Very cute! I really like the gold trim!


----------



## sammie225

second pair of cl's  corocil 140 in leo


----------



## flower71

cvlshopaholic said:


> Just starting to realize as the weather gets warmer that I have barely any sandals.  Got these Dolce & Gabbanas


Cute!


----------



## Wildflower22

LAvuittongirl said:


> New heels~
> 
> View attachment 2173862



Love these! Who makes them?


----------



## goodbrand

My new Valentino Rockstud CLEAR pump.


----------



## Dukeprincess

goodbrand said:


> My new Valentino Rockstud CLEAR pump.



Gorgeous. I love the Rockstud collection.


----------



## flower71

goodbrand said:


> My new Valentino Rockstud CLEAR pump.


Love these...


----------



## Mia Bella

My new Loeffler Randall Odette glitter flats. So comfy and adorables. Our furkid agrees. 








cvlshopaholic said:


> Just starting to realize as the weather gets warmer that I have barely any sandals.  Got these Dolce & Gabbanas



Love the two-tone style. So huge for Spring!


----------



## fendifemale

Gunarin said:


>


Who r these by? Very sassy!


----------



## goodbrand

Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous. I love the Rockstud collection.



Thanks they're my go-to shoes


----------



## Luba87

I just bought these suede wedges frrom Aldo. 

Do you think they're work appropriate? Or too high?

They're super comfy and I want to wear them at the office


----------



## butterfij

Luba87 said:


> I just bought these suede wedges frrom Aldo.
> 
> Do you think they're work appropriate? Or too high?
> 
> They're super comfy and I want to wear them at the office



Depends on what type of organisation it is. But if it is a suit and tie sort of place then I think they are too high


----------



## um3abood

Got it a month ago from dubai its very comfy carolina herrera flat shoes in black


----------



## Closet_Fashion

I just picked these up at a consignment/resale store, brand new in box 70% off retail (they had a bunch of different sizes)!  I haven't been able to find them online but I'm sure they're authentic.







Does anyone else find that these run small? I'm usually an 8 or 8.5 and these are a 9.5, ha ha.


----------



## brigadeiro

pbs.twimg.com/media/BLLsbxlCUAEN2q1.jpg:large​ pbs.twimg.com/media/BLLso0BCMAAJ4rd.jpg
Isabel Marant Dicker boots in Anthracite 
(pics - my own via iPhone)

sorry, the links aren't working, pics can be seen here.​


----------



## rainbowrose

Needed some new professional looking shoes that me and my weird feet can actually walk in


----------



## agathagirl1014

my new jimmy choo glitter smoking slipper!! it's so cimfortable~i love it


----------



## Straight-Laced

agathagirl1014 said:


> my new jimmy choo glitter smoking slipper!! it's so cimfortable~i love it




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## umlm

Nine West Soho
ATTACH]2197097[/ATTACH]


----------



## brokeshopper

Just got these beautiful brown heels from Zara. They're surprisingly comfy - at least around the house for the last 30 min.

Can't wait to wear them out!

http://static.zara.net/photos//2013/V/1/1/p/2369/201/113/2/2369201113_2_3_1.jpg


----------



## deltalady

Just picked up my pre-sale from Saks.  Gucci Betty Pumps in Tabasco


----------



## lovemysavior

My first pair of running shoes.  It has been my dream to be a runner so here is a start...


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

Rockstuds that I got for $75 bucks off at Saks using coupon that my SA honored .




+ Red Chloe Susanna boots I just got on sale @ Forward by Elyse Walker, plus an additional 15% off because I made the purchase using their app, yay! 

Can't wait to wear both of these shoes!!


----------



## pavilion

Kate Spade Tock Flat in cork


----------



## exelero

Gorgeous Oxford shoes


----------



## smile4me6

pavilion said:


> Kate Spade Tock Flat in cork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2202256



Oooohhhh, LOVE!!!!! May I ask where you purchased them and how much they were?


----------



## pavilion

smile4me6 said:


> Oooohhhh, LOVE!!!!! May I ask where you purchased them and how much they were?



I got them on sale from Neimans for $132.  I think Zappos has them for $119 and Saks has them on sale for $138.  They do run small.  I am normally an 8 in Tory Burch Revas and most other flats, but I sized up to an 8.5.  They are very comfortable, but are sold out everywhere pretty much in anything bigger than a 9.5 - I only know this because my mother wanted them, but I couldn't find them anywhere in her size.


----------



## smile4me6

pavilion said:


> I got them on sale from Neimans for $132.  I think Zappos has them for $119 and Saks has them on sale for $138.  They do run small.  I am normally an 8 in Tory Burch Revas and most other flats, but I sized up to an 8.5.  They are very comfortable, but are sold out everywhere pretty much in anything bigger than a 9.5 - I only know this because my mother wanted them, but I couldn't find them anywhere in her size.



I will be going there tomorrow....must haves!!!!! Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

loving my new YSL Tribtoos in "nude" patent calfskin


----------



## nascar fan

I was a very busy girl in May.

Valentino Rockstud in snake
Valentino slingbacks
Chanel slingbacks (closed toe, black)
Chanel slingbacks (peep toe, navy)


----------



## nascar fan

I don't have a separate shot, but YSL Tribute sandals in black patent
Marc Jacobs sandals in black satin (with new MJ bag) 
 (and new Valentino bag to match Rockstuds)

I'm done


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

My may purchases.


----------



## smile4me6

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> My may purchases.



Love all of your new shoes!!! My favorites are the thongs with all of the jewels.  May I ask where you got them from and how much?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

smile4me6 said:


> Love all of your new shoes!!! My favorites are the thongs with all of the jewels.  May I ask where you got them from and how much?


Hi thank you. I got them from Begdorfgoodman the day before yesterday. surprisngly they were actually on sale too. the retail was $1395 I believe. And i got them for 30% off around $945 i believe. i was trying on other shoes and the SA she she found sth else in my size. Im so happy


----------



## NeonLights

nascar fan said:


> I don't have a separate shot, but YSL Tribute sandals in black patent
> Marc Jacobs sandals in black satin (with new MJ bag)
> (and new Valentino bag to match Rockstuds)
> 
> I'm done



You have been busy  love the valentino tote!


----------



## ItzBellaDuh




----------



## loves

nascar fan said:


> I don't have a separate shot, but YSL Tribute sandals in black patent
> Marc Jacobs sandals in black satin (with new MJ bag)
> (and new Valentino bag to match Rockstuds)
> 
> I'm done



love the black and white stripey clutch. what is it again? lovely purchases!


----------



## nascar fan

loves said:


> love the black and white stripey clutch. what is it again? lovely purchases!


Thank you!  It is beautiful!
It is a Marc Jacobs collection bag.  The Skunk.  
This is the one that is covered in sequins.  It might be on sale right now, but I'm not positive.    go to www.marcjacobs.com, handbags, put it in your shopping cart, enter the promo code and see if it inputs a discount.  Promo code is SS13PRIVATE40.


----------



## loves

nascar fan said:


> Thank you!  It is beautiful!
> It is a Marc Jacobs collection bag.  The Skunk.
> This is the one that is covered in sequins.  It might be on sale right now, but I'm not positive.    go to www.marcjacobs.com, handbags, put it in your shopping cart, enter the promo code and see if it inputs a discount.  Promo code is SS13PRIVATE40.



thanks so much for the info! hope i find it in the local store before i check out the website.


----------



## nascar fan

loves said:


> thanks so much for the info! hope i find it in the local store before i check out the website.


this one came from the LA MJ boutique


----------



## loves

nascar fan said:


> this one came from the LA MJ boutique



i'm not in the states. crosses fingers  enjoy your lovely bags and shoes, they're fab


----------



## nascar fan

loves said:


> i'm not in the states. crosses fingers  enjoy your lovely bags and shoes, they're fab


fingers crossed!


----------



## pquiles

First I have to say... I love Aventura!  My new goodies:


----------



## Wilsom04

Luba87 said:


> I just bought these suede wedges frrom Aldo.
> 
> Do you think they're work appropriate? Or too high?
> 
> They're super comfy and I want to wear them at the office



I think they are appropriate. No one would question this shoe if it was on a short person but somehow when a person is tall and wear heels most people believe that they should wear flats. The tallest person in the room gets the attention


----------



## Luba87

Wilsom04 said:


> I think they are appropriate. No one would question this shoe if it was on a short person but somehow when a person is tall and wear heels most people believe that they should wear flats. The tallest person in the room gets the attention


 
Well, I am a shorty!! LOL I wore them a few times already with pants and love them. Wedges are much easier to get away with.


----------



## Straight-Laced

pquiles said:


> First I have to say... I love Aventura!  My new goodies:
> View attachment 2205807
> 
> View attachment 2205808
> 
> View attachment 2205809




Nice haul!!!
Fabulous metal accents on the first two & I'd love to see a modelling pic of the ruffled Bals


----------



## LeeLee1098

I ended up selling my CL Rolandos bc they were just too tight in the toe box and I never wore them. I decided to get the YSL Tribtoo nappa black and I'm SO happy!!! I'm head over heels in love with these.


----------



## pavilion

Just ordered these Joie sandals from Bloomingdales


----------



## Jesssh

Coach Kamea sandals almost half off!


----------



## atrain

The FedEx man just brought me a present! Prada glitter-toe scrunch ballet flats. Seriously the most comfortable flats I have ever purchased! And on sale for $308 at NM.


----------



## Nolia

*Bought a pair of powder (Barbie) pink Casadei Blades off ebay. I love it but I don't wear pink very often. So depending on how much I wear these I haven't decided to keep or let go. They do appear to be authentic since they look exquisitely made.

No mod pics yet, getting dark here.*


----------



## Kayapo97

Nolia said:


> *Bought a pair of powder (Barbie) pink Casadei Blades off ebay. I love it but I don't wear pink very often. So depending on how much I wear these I haven't decided to keep or let go. They do appear to be authentic since they look exquisitely made.
> 
> No mod pics yet, getting dark here.*



Lovely congrats, I am just being tempted by a pink (fushia) velvet pair.


----------



## snibor

Nolia said:


> *Bought a pair of powder (Barbie) pink Casadei Blades off ebay. I love it but I don't wear pink very often. So depending on how much I wear these I haven't decided to keep or let go. They do appear to be authentic since they look exquisitely made.
> 
> No mod pics yet, getting dark here.*


I don't think you have to wear pink with them.  They are gorgeous!


----------



## Jesssh

Nolia said:


> *Bought a pair of powder (Barbie) pink Casadei Blades off ebay. I love it but I don't wear pink very often. So depending on how much I wear these I haven't decided to keep or let go. They do appear to be authentic since they look exquisitely made.
> 
> No mod pics yet, getting dark here.*



Beautiful! I think light pink shoes are a nice alternative to nude.


----------



## Nolia

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely congrats, I am just being tempted by a pink (fushia) velvet pair.





snibor said:


> I don't think you have to wear pink with them.  They are gorgeous!





Jesssh said:


> Beautiful! I think light pink shoes are a nice alternative to nude.



Thank you. Other than white, not sure what else I could wear with them.  They're not very close to my summer tan "nude".


----------



## imlvholic

Isabel Marant Black Caroll @ 40% off


----------



## sunflower_13

I just bought some Tory Burch Jasmine Loafers for $65 bucks. I searched online and they cost $285 at retail price. I'm so happy...btw this is my first time posting in this forum. Here is the link for the shoes online: http://www.toryburch.com/Jasmine-Lo...r_11138514_color=418&start=3&cgid=shoes-flats


----------



## Gettahermes

flat sandal balenciaga black


----------



## KookyMeow

I could no longer wear heels anymore (*sigh*) because of the trek (your read that right) to work, so I went on a shopping tantrum  and bought a few pairs of flat shoes...

Picture isn't too sharp, I only used my phone. 

Top, L-R:
Onitsuka Tiger Mexico 66 in brown & cream
Clarks Air Hustle Bustle in eggplant (?) & black
Castaner Giralda in navy suede
Clarks Fable Chic in orange
Clarks Aintree Ticket in black

Bottom, L-R:
Vera Wang Laeticia in nude
Vera Wang Lavender Lillian in black
Biba Lucille in wine

Now that I can't wear heels, Clarks is my new favourite shoe brand of all time, as they're really comfortable (I never had to break any of them in) and are really hard-wearing. I just spray them with waterproofing spray, and they can brave the rainy weather :rain:


----------



## KookyMeow

sunflower_13 said:


> I just bought some Tory Burch Jasmine Loafers for $65 bucks. I searched online and they cost $285 at retail price. I'm so happy...btw this is my first time posting in this forum. Here is the link for the shoes online: http://www.toryburch.com/Jasmine-Lo...r_11138514_color=418&start=3&cgid=shoes-flats



Checked them out, I like them a lot! And they look comfy too


----------



## sunflower_13

KookyMeow said:


> Checked them out, I like them a lot! And they look comfy too


I walked around the house in them and they are very comfy. I can't wait to wear them out tomorrow


----------



## Gettahermes

my new sexy one


----------



## petersonperks

it'sanaddiction said:


> I also ordered these from Bluefly.
> 
> Lovely People Riddler suede boots, grey.


suede are the best it makes me feel comfotable it almost goes with my all my clothes.


----------



## Ganymede

My Acne pistols arrived today  my feet are clouds.

Picture at this link (Posted in Acne thread): http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...d-footwear-thread-657166-19.html#post24779969


----------



## 1DaySoon

Ferragamo Vara in color Varolo


----------



## tnguye78

WOW. those definite exudes sex.


Gettahermes said:


> my new sexy one


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

DH and I went shopping today and I really wasn't I interested in anything for myself but I saw these and had to have them!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Here's a few more.


----------



## qtcoco

Gettahermes said:


> my new sexy one



These are on my wishlist too!!! Gorgeous! Mod pics please.


----------



## qtcoco

Here is my latest love


----------



## qtcoco

Oops loaded twice sorry


----------



## NeonLights

Gettahermes said:


> my new sexy one



One hot pair of shoes!! These are on my wishlist now


----------



## bananabean

New Chanels!


----------



## bananabean

And some new Ferragamos.  (Forgot to include them. Oops!)


----------



## Dukeprincess

My new Ferragamo Shelly flats!


----------



## imlvholic

Isabel Marant Carol in Tan & White Both on sale!!!!!


----------



## pquiles

Straight-Laced said:


> Nice haul!!!
> Fabulous metal accents on the first two & I'd love to see a modelling pic of the ruffled Bals



Here ya go


----------



## 1DaySoon

Dukeprincess said:


> My new Ferragamo Shelly flats!
> 
> View attachment 2222756



I tried to buy these, even had customer service track them but no luck


----------



## TravelBug

bananabean said:


> And some new Ferragamos.  (Forgot to include them. Oops!)
> 
> View attachment 2221835



Oh I want those!  Where did you get yours and were they on sale?  I am so jelly!


----------



## Straight-Laced

pquiles said:


> Here ya go
> View attachment 2223657




You look fab - gorgeous outfit top to toe!!!
(I can't tell you how envious I am of your summer weather right now lol)


----------



## bananabean

TravelBug said:


> Oh I want those!  Where did you get yours and were they on sale?  I am so jelly!



I got them at the Ferragamo store in King of Prussia.  And they were on sale - I think $276 (ish?).  They also had them in blue and red.


----------



## jeninvan

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> Here's a few more.
> 
> View attachment 2221595
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221596



OMG didn't realize there's a fellow edmontonian here. Congrats on the shoes they're fab saw them at west Ed unfortunately no sizing for me...they look great on you!!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

jeninvan said:


> OMG didn't realize there's a fellow edmontonian here. Congrats on the shoes they're fab saw them at west Ed unfortunately no sizing for me...they look great on you!!



Thank you!  Yes it's rare to find someone else from Edmonton!  I wish the rain would stop so I can wear them!! 
Have you tried asking them to order you a pair?


----------



## TravelBug

bananabean said:


> I got them at the Ferragamo store in King of Prussia.  And they were on sale - I think $276 (ish?).  They also had them in blue and red.



Thanks.  I grabbed a pair on Ferragamo's website but I am wondering if these shoes run true to size?  Do they?  I have 2 other pairs both patent leather and I am usually a 6.5/7 and those are 7.  But only 6.5B was available for these lovely Darlys and I am hoping they fit and if not will stretch a little bit at least ...maybe?  

Do you have any modeling pix?


----------



## jeninvan

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> Thank you!  Yes it's rare to find someone else from Edmonton!  I wish the rain would stop so I can wear them!!
> Have you tried asking them to order you a pair?



They checked for me and there was just none in my size ... I did get the clutch though...couldn't pass up the discount lol...the rain 's been terrible I feel like we r living in Vancouver


----------



## jeninvan

mrschmidtswife said:


> thank you!  Yes it's rare to find someone else from edmonton!  I wish the rain would stop so i can wear them!!
> Have you tried asking them to order you a pair?



i


----------



## brianslade9

Finally got them! I am so excited. 

Fell in love with this style when I first saw them and nearly got them in full price back in April. However, the transaction didn't go through. So now, with the same price I got two pairs of them! Not a bad deal, but I see a shoe ban coming :shame: Anyways I am Sooo happy with them. They are nicely cushioned, and feel so comfy!

Call for inspirations! How would you pair them? They do look a bit dressier, don't they? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

1DaySoon said:


> I tried to buy these, even had customer service track them but no luck



I am sorry.    I hope they pop up for you.


----------



## Gettahermes

new Fendi


----------



## lovemysavior

Inspired by a blogger I follow on IG.
Steven by SM Lipsrvce.


----------



## panterka

Gettahermes said:


> new Fendi



They are beautiful.


----------



## hanagirl

Hangisi


----------



## JasminThomaier

I love my new Loafers!!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

jeninvan said:


> They checked for me and there was just none in my size ... I did get the clutch though...couldn't pass up the discount lol...the rain 's been terrible I feel like we r living in Vancouver



That's too bad about the shoes!  However I'd love to see the clutch. I was tempted to pick up that black one but I have me eye on another bag so I'll have to wait!!  And yes...June as a month so far sucks!


----------



## iraa

Shoes from the summer sale. Got the Jason Wu for 129 gbp. The Choos at a fabulously discounted price at 125 down from 365 from Harrods and the Casadei Blade in Ecru at 50% off. Can't wait to wear these lovelies.


----------



## iraa

brianslade9 said:


> Finally got them! I am so excited.
> 
> Fell in love with this style when I first saw them and nearly got them in full price back in April. However, the transaction didn't go through. So now, with the same price I got two pairs of them! Not a bad deal, but I see a shoe ban coming :shame: Anyways I am Sooo happy with them. They are nicely cushioned, and feel so comfy!
> 
> Call for inspirations! How would you pair them? They do look a bit dressier, don't they? Thanks so much!!



I love those! Sold out everywhere in my size sadly.  I think they are quite versatile and work with both casual and more dressier outfits. Jeans would be a classic but also skater skirts or cropped trousers.


----------



## LuxAddicted

Dukeprincess said:


> My new Ferragamo Shelly flats!
> 
> View attachment 2222756


Those are lovely!


----------



## Kayapo97

iraa said:


> Shoes from the summer sale. Got the Jason Wu for 129 gbp. The Choos at a fabulously discounted price at 125 down from 365 from Harrods and the Casadei Blade in Ecru at 50% off. Can't wait to wear these lovelies.



Congrats on the Casadei Ecru, snap. 

Plus yesterday I just received fushia pair of blades, they are lovely match several of my outfits plus I think will work well as splash of colour with black dresses.


----------



## sunflower_13

I got these for a fraction of the price


----------



## jeninvan

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> That's too bad about the shoes!  However I'd love to see the clutch. I was tempted to pick up that black one but I have me eye on another bag so I'll have to wait!!  And yes...June as a month so far sucks!



The clutch I got was the small black one with the strap across to slip your hand through...btw not to be an enabler or anything but Simons have their sale I think it's on second cut already...got an Herve leger dress for 300!!! I about died when I saw the sale price


----------



## jeninvan

Gettahermes said:


> new Fendi



That is stunning!!! Congrats


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

jeninvan said:


> The clutch I got was the small black one with the strap across to slip your hand through...btw not to be an enabler or anything but Simons have their sale I think it's on second cut already...got an Herve leger dress for 300!!! I about died when I saw the sale price



I saw that clutch!  I may just go back for it . That's a pretty heavy markdown!  I'll have to check it out. Thanks for the intel!!


----------



## iraa

Kayapo97 said:


> Congrats on the Casadei Ecru, snap.
> 
> Plus yesterday I just received fushia pair of blades, they are lovely match several of my outfits plus I think will work well as splash of colour with black dresses.


Thanks! Yours are really stunning and I agree about the versatility. I have a new found appreciation for Blades. They are just so beautiful and well made. I do see a few more in my future as long as I don't break my leg wearing them


----------



## LadySapphire

Camilla Skovgaards

Found at tkmaxx for £49!!!!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

LadySapphire said:


> Camilla Skovgaards
> 
> Found at tkmaxx for £49!!!!



Thats some hardcore shoes


----------



## pquiles

Straight-Laced said:


> You look fab - gorgeous outfit top to toe!!!
> (I can't tell you how envious I am of your summer weather right now lol)



It is HOT, HOT, HOT here.


----------



## Kyla.A

wrong board, sorry


----------



## Kyla.A

Kayapo97 said:


> Congrats on the Casadei Ecru, snap.
> 
> Plus yesterday I just received fushia pair of blades, they are lovely match several of my outfits plus I think will work well as splash of colour with black dresses.


Teach me your ways!? How on earth do you walk in these!?


----------



## Vix74

Bought two pairs of Mimco (Australian brand) summer shoes yesterday. The heels were down from $300 to $50 & the flats were $150 down to $30!


----------



## clu13

Anniversary present from DH today - LV valentine pumps - my most extravagant shoes to date


----------



## Canneiv

This is my contribution for this month. My second pair of Christian louboutin.


----------



## smile4me6

clu13 said:


> Anniversary present from DH today - LV valentine pumps - my most extravagant shoes to date
> 
> View attachment 2229037



Heeeeyyyy Clu!!! Love these shoes!! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## PollyGal

My new flats - McQueen bee pumps and Chiara Ferragni 'wink' flats!


----------



## Kayapo97

Kyla.A said:


> Teach me your ways!? How on earth do you walk in these!?



Oh several years of wearing stiletto's and practice, as well as making sure they are a good fit.  I also have good arches which helps a lot.


----------



## sunflower_13

PollyGal said:


> My new flats - McQueen bee pumps and Chiara Ferragni 'wink' flats!


Cute pumps and the flats are adorable.


----------



## PollyGal

sunflower_13 said:


> Cute pumps and the flats are adorable.



Thank you Sunflower!


----------



## sammie225

Jimmy Choo Metallic Biel from the net a porter Sale


----------



## clu13

smile4me6 said:


> Heeeeyyyy Clu!!! Love these shoes!! They are gorgeous!!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## KookyMeow

United Nude's Lisa Lo~


----------



## sunflower_13

Found these today and I couldn't leave the store without them.




Casadei flats


----------



## Tarhls

My latest purchase is something casual, new Converse Chucks with a military feel, I'm in love!


----------



## chessmont

Very cool! Are the 'laces' elastic?


----------



## lorihmatthews

So in love with these ... just got them at the Marc Jacobs boutique.


----------



## susanshuo

lorihmatthews said:


> So in love with these ... just got them at the Marc Jacobs boutique.


Oh!! These are lovely!! I love mary janes!


----------



## Tarhls

chessmont said:


> Very cool! Are the 'laces' elastic?



Yes they are and they slip on.  I found them in the kids section of Converse, they should make these for the adults too


----------



## Sculli

My new Alexander wang Erin boots, booty looks kinda stiff, but after you put them on, they are very comfy.


----------



## soleilbrun

brianslade9 said:


> Finally got them! I am so excited.
> 
> Fell in love with this style when I first saw them and nearly got them in full price back in April. However, the transaction didn't go through. So now, with the same price I got two pairs of them! Not a bad deal, but I see a shoe ban coming :shame: Anyways I am Sooo happy with them. They are nicely cushioned, and feel so comfy!
> 
> Call for inspirations! How would you pair them? They do look a bit dressier, don't they? Thanks so much!!


 
How about with boyfriend jeans, white T and a black blazer. A bit too easy to suggest but it will work.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My new Alice and Olivia flats!


----------



## ilovesatchels

Diamente pump in light champagne colour


----------



## Divealicious

Brian Atwood Maniac in blue suede &#9829;


----------



## Timbermiss

These are fab


----------



## Timbermiss

LK Bennett Milos Wedge


----------



## killua_estee

Divealicious said:


> Brian Atwood Maniac in blue suede &#9829;


those are some beautiful shoes!


----------



## Divealicious

killua_estee said:


> those are some beautiful shoes!



Thanks! I hope it will stop raining soon so I can wear them. My first Atwood pair, but already a fan: beautiful AND comfy!


----------



## cocokarlie

New Chanel booties! In love with the simple clean design and narrow ankle opening. The chunky heels make it so much easier to walk in. Wore them for almost 8 hours the first day before my feet got too tired.


----------



## Ebonynoir

My first Ferragamo shoes:o


----------



## All Smiles

My haul today


----------



## MissK_Marie

I just got these Jimmy Choo wedges but I'm not sure if I'm in love.... What do you  all think?


----------



## mistyknightwin

Pretty!! I want these!!



Divealicious said:


> Brian Atwood Maniac in blue suede &#9829;


----------



## quackedup

MissK_Marie said:


> I just got these Jimmy Choo wedges but I'm not sure if I'm in love.... What do you  all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2239327



too clunky!


----------



## Tarhls

MissK_Marie said:


> I just got these Jimmy Choo wedges but I'm not sure if I'm in love.... What do you  all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2239327



I think they are so sweet.


----------



## Ebonynoir

My new Massimo Dutti, love the color. I also saw a valentino shoe  in this color but they didn't have my size and it was 70% off


----------



## jmcadon

MissK_Marie said:


> I just got these Jimmy Choo wedges but I'm not sure if I'm in love.... What do you  all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2239327


 I think they are cute...love the print!


----------



## ilovesatchels

Made by an Australian shoe designer called Dames and Divas,made from vintage kimono silk fabric


----------



## Divealicious

Ebonynoir said:


> My new Massimo Dutti, love the color. I also saw a valentino shoe  in this color but they didn't have my size and it was 70% off



Tres chique!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Went a little mad with shoe purchases in the sales. I only had 2 pairs of comfortable heels before, and I am determined to wear more heels than trainers and look more feminine. They are all from LK Bennett: 
Florete blue suede, Florete patent yellow, Bury coral, Sybila patent taupe


----------



## Harper Quinn

I also bought 3 pairs of flats from the sales. I am 10000000000 times banned now! 

I got a white pair and a grey pair of Tod's dee ballerina flats and coral flats from Hobbs, a UK brand.


----------



## Divealicious

Harper Quinn said:


> I also bought 3 pairs of flats from the sales. I am 10000000000 times banned now!
> 
> I got a white pair and a grey pair of Tod's dee ballerina flats and coral flats from Hobbs, a UK brand.



Nice haul  love the lk bennett yellow pumps!


----------



## iraa

Harper Quinn said:


> I also bought 3 pairs of flats from the sales. I am 10000000000 times banned now!
> 
> I got a white pair and a grey pair of Tod's dee ballerina flats and coral flats from Hobbs, a UK brand.


Great haul. Love the second pair. Such a nice color.


----------



## iraa

Harper Quinn said:


> Went a little mad with shoe purchases in the sales. I only had 2 pairs of comfortable heels before, and I am determined to wear more heels than trainers and look more feminine. They are all from LK Bennett:
> Florete blue suede, Florete patent yellow, Bury coral, Sybila patent taupe



The blue and patent yellow are so nice. Like the other two as well but those two just stand out


----------



## iraa

I was on a shopping ban but then these appeared in my size down from 450 to 135 pounds. Can't say no to that price


----------



## Stylish P

Bought these two pairs of Lanvin shoes 
The ballet flats were $245
The boots were for $652
Amazing prices..couldn't resist


----------



## LadySapphire

iraa said:


> I was on a shopping ban but then these appeared in my size down from 450 to 135 pounds. Can't say no to that price


i love these! where did you find them!


----------



## iraa

LadySapphire said:


> i love these! where did you find them!



Thank you. I bought them off net-a-porter. I woke up early yesterday and was browsing my phone when I saw further reductions on nap. These were in my wish list so I bought them immediately. Mythresa still has a couple of sizes left though they aren't as reduced as on nap.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Divealicious said:


> Nice haul  love the lk bennett yellow pumps!





iraa said:


> Great haul. Love the second pair. Such a nice color.





iraa said:


> The blue and patent yellow are so nice. Like the other two as well but those two just stand out



Thank you. The coral ones are more pink than these in real life and also pop! They are so wonderfully comfortable, a first for me, as I never used to be able to wear heels!


----------



## Harper Quinn

iraa said:


> I was on a shopping ban but then these appeared in my size down from 450 to 135 pounds. Can't say no to that price



Stunning!


----------



## LadySapphire

iraa said:


> Thank you. I bought them off net-a-porter. I woke up early yesterday and was browsing my phone when I saw further reductions on nap. These were in my wish list so I bought them immediately. Mythresa still has a couple of sizes left though they aren't as reduced as on nap.



Wow good find ! 

Ill go take a look see i think,they look great on you


----------



## iraa

LadySapphire said:


> Wow good find !
> 
> Ill go take a look see i think,they look great on you



There is a pair available right now at nap size 40 if you are looking for 135 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...-Embellished&gclid=CNb1z6Tkk7gCFTMgtAodtwkAYA


----------



## butterfij

Got these last week, I love them and they were very cheap


----------



## poptarts

cocokarlie said:


> New Chanel booties! In love with the simple clean design and narrow ankle opening. The chunky heels make it so much easier to walk in. Wore them for almost 8 hours the first day before my feet got too tired.
> View attachment 2238199



I love these! Classic and chic!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

iraa said:


> I was on a shopping ban but then these appeared in my size down from 450 to 135 pounds. Can't say no to that price



Gasps!!! Those ar so cute!


----------



## Sculli

Got these chloe Susanna boots, they are So comfy.


----------



## iraa

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Gasps!!! Those ar so cute!



Thank you. They are even shinier and cuter in person


----------



## PollyGal

Sculli said:


> Got these chloe Susanna boots, they are So comfy.
> 
> View attachment 2244223



Gorgeous!!


----------



## LadySapphire

iraa said:


> There is a pair available right now at nap size 40 if you are looking for 135
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...-Embellished&gclid=CNb1z6Tkk7gCFTMgtAodtwkAYA



Ah no i just looked and they have all gone  thank you so much any way. i need to be quicker lol

i hope you enjoy yours, they are so cute


----------



## iraa

LadySapphire said:


> Ah no i just looked and they have all gone  thank you so much any way. i need to be quicker lol
> 
> i hope you enjoy yours, they are so cute



Oh that's a shame. Yeah they were sold off pretty quickly after the price reduction


----------



## iraa

Sculli said:


> Got these chloe Susanna boots, they are So comfy.
> 
> View attachment 2244223



Saw these on nap. Lovely. Am sure you will get good wear out of these


----------



## Divealicious

Boyfriend says I look silly. Returning probably, they're slightly small. Sharing anyway, I think they're pretty


----------



## Closet_Fashion

My new Ancient Greek Sandals just came in the mail! OBSESSED!


----------



## Lieu




----------



## Lieu

Sorry! I posted in wrong thread. Please remove.


----------



## cocokarlie

poptarts said:


> I love these! Classic and chic!



Thanks!!


----------



## prettychinadoll

YAY! Express had a 50% off clearance sale and so I picked up 2 pairs of flats for 10$ each. Size 7 is actually VERY TTS for me while size 8 is a half size too big. Gotta get some insoles now


----------



## clu13

Divealicious said:


> Boyfriend says I look silly. Returning probably, they're slightly small. Sharing anyway, I think they're pretty



I absolutely love these shoes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## killua_estee

Can't resist this pair of red ballet pumps by Maison Martin margiela! It's my most expansive pair of flats ever and I've no regrets. The leather is so soft and beautiful!!


----------



## pquiles

My new purchases: Marc by Marc Jacobs,  Chloe and Jimmy Choo


----------



## Sculli

New celine pythons...  So much!


----------



## yrtxcyrtxc

Ann demeulemeester boots

Pierre hardy sneakers

Balenciaga boots


----------



## PollyGal

Lieu said:


> View attachment 2245175
> 
> View attachment 2245178



Adore the Chanel - so beautiful!


----------



## Divealicious

pquiles said:


> My new purchases: Marc by Marc Jacobs,  Chloe and Jimmy Choo
> 
> View attachment 2246961
> 
> View attachment 2246962
> 
> View attachment 2246963
> 
> View attachment 2246964
> 
> View attachment 2246969



Love the Choos! Waiting for them to come back in stock in my size...


----------



## bnjj

Chinese Laundry:







Jessica Simpson:


----------



## yrtxcyrtxc

yrtxcyrtxc said:


> Ann demeulemeester boots
> 
> Pierre hardy sneakers
> 
> Balenciaga boots



Opps...Photos here


----------



## flower71

yrtxcyrtxc said:


> Opps...Photos here



Awesome shoes !!


----------



## flower71

Sculli said:


> New celine pythons...  So much!
> View attachment 2247055



Can I raid your closet( though you are smaller?) I hope to get a pair this fall but yours are Tdf!!


----------



## misstrine85

Anniel neon pink flats, love them &#10084;


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

pquiles said:


> My new purchases: Marc by Marc Jacobs,  Chloe and Jimmy Choo
> 
> View attachment 2246961
> 
> View attachment 2246962
> 
> View attachment 2246963
> 
> View attachment 2246964
> 
> View attachment 2246969



Beautiful finds!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

killua_estee said:


> Can't resist this pair of red ballet pumps by Maison Martin margiela! It's my most expansive pair of flats ever and I've no regrets. The leather is so soft and beautiful!!



THose ar cute!!!!


----------



## umlm

New Sneaker model: Panther of Louis Vuitton to be able to walk more with my daughter and be in big belly this winter.


----------



## jmcadon

Just got these Jimmy Choo flats from the Saks sale...so comfy!


----------



## pquiles

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Beautiful finds!!



Thank you.. Can't wait to wear them.


----------



## MissDarkEyes

Couple of Ebay steals


----------



## imlvholic

Celine Moccasins


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

MissDarkEyes said:


> Couple of Ebay steals



Very nice!


----------



## killua_estee

Thank you! Now I'm waiting for the weather to be nice, don't want to get rain in my shoes!


----------



## killua_estee

Looks beautiful and glamorous!


----------



## LadySapphire

The last weeks purchases:

Having finished uni i needed a pair of decent work shoes, so these Hugo Boss ones were a find on ebay, and im 95% they are authentic 

And also a pair of Cesare Paciotti,  I've been coveting these for a while


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LadySapphire said:


> The last weeks purchases:
> 
> Having finished uni i needed a pair of decent work shoes, so these Hugo Boss ones were a find on ebay, and im 95% they are authentic
> 
> And also a pair of Cesare Paciotti,  I've been coveting these for a while



Those are hot!


----------



## MindyC

First time purchase coach shoes...so comfy &#10084;


----------



## LadySapphire

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are hot!



thank you, very comfortable too 

just noticed you live in san francisco, i love the bay area there, so beautiful!


----------



## Mia Bella

Hello ladies! I'd love some of your opinions on my SW gladiators that I received today. 

So, my foot fits completely on the footbed but does it look like too close a fit? Or just right? They're 8.5s and if I sized up to a 9 I wonder how much of a difference it would make and would it be worth the hassle and wait to exchange. They're not tight or ill-fitting at all and are comfy. I just don't want them to look too small, I guess. TIA for any input


----------



## hanagirl

Mia Bella said:


> Hello ladies! I'd love some of your opinions on my SW gladiators that I received today.
> 
> So, my foot fits completely on the footbed but does it look like too close a fit? Or just right? They're 8.5s and if I sized up to a 9 I wonder how much of a difference it would make and would it be worth the hassle and wait to exchange. They're not tight or ill-fitting at all and are comfy. I just don't want them to look too small, I guess. TIA for any input



They look perfect on you! Like they were specially made for you! Wish I had. Your legs! . I say keep it!


----------



## Litsa

From the Zara sale. Check out my blog post: http://findyourfspot.blogspot.com/2013/07/zara-sale-springsummer-2013.html#more


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LadySapphire said:


> thank you, very comfortable too
> 
> just noticed you live in san francisco, i love the bay area there, so beautiful!



Yes the Bay Area is is beautiful. I would love to go to the UK, that wouLd be more fun!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mia Bella said:


> Hello ladies! I'd love some of your opinions on my SW gladiators that I received today.
> 
> So, my foot fits completely on the footbed but does it look like too close a fit? Or just right? They're 8.5s and if I sized up to a 9 I wonder how much of a difference it would make and would it be worth the hassle and wait to exchange. They're not tight or ill-fitting at all and are comfy. I just don't want them to look too small, I guess. TIA for any input



They look perfect to me


----------



## LadySapphire

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Yes the Bay Area is is beautiful. I would love to go to the UK, that wouLd be more fun!



Lol shall we switch?

Where abouts in the uK have you visited?

So jealous of your bay, seriously i loved it there. I would move to SF in a heart beat


----------



## LuxAddicted

sale find! vera wang sandals


----------



## umlm

Here is my recent shoes purchase: Louis Vuitton Sneakers- Panther printed Stephen Sprouse.



There was a story behind this purchasing that finally I decided that I will not come to Louis VUitton in Strasbourg- France anymore. Or maybe this will be the end for my LV purchase.

Here is my story

When I called on Thursday, July 27th, 2013, LV customer service informed me that there is not any Sneaker of Big Band in stock except the Big band in Python, and there is just one size of 37FR in France territories. I needed really a pairs of baskets which is high covered my ankles, so I called to LV Strasbourg to ask if they can order this pairs for me. Later in the day, the boss of LV Strasbourg called me to ask " do you know that it cost 950E", " do you know that it's in Python", " did you try the pairs in size 37". I said " yes, I know the price, I know that it's in Python, and I have tried once in Paris another pairs of basket in size 37". She said " ok, I can order it for you if you know". On Monday, I called again the LV customer service line, I met one nice woman who told me that the model Big band will be soon delivered in other boutiques everywhere, and of course the big band in Python is unique. I asked her if the pairs of Panther printed Stephen sprouse is still avaiable somewhere, because I love this style more than any other, and I like the zip fly at the size. She said yes LV in Champs Elysees still has some in stock, but they will not deliver anywhere, because they are one of the last pairs of the Pringtemps-Ete 2013 collection. I said, I will see if I can go to Paris. I called again on Thursday, July 4th, 2013 confirmed that I have my ticket on Tuesday July 2nd, 2013 to go to Paris that Saturday, July 6th, 2013, and if she can reserve the pairs of Panther for me in size 37. Of course, she would do that. And of course she know that I will go to Paris on Saturday, that means I have no way to go to Strasbourg. I told her if she can pass the message to her collegue in Strasbourg that I will not be able to come there to take the pairs of Python because I like other pair of Panther better.

Finally, I bought the pairs of Panther in size 36,5 because they still have size 36,5. And yesterday, Tuesday, July 9th, 2013, the boss of LV Strasbourg called me on my cell phone in saying angrily that " you swore to me that you will take that pairs, you said that you know its price, and now you don't come to take it. From now on, we will not do anything for you". Well; I said, "I'm sorry, I think that your collegue didn't pass the message that I couldn't come to your boutique, and then, I have never ever sworn to you that I will take the pairs even it doesn't fit me, even the color doesn't please me, no." She told me " well, madame, from now on, we will not order anything for you ". my last words were: " well, I will never come to your place anymore".

That's kind of surprising how a boss of LV boutique in France reacts, how she talked to a customer. I've been purchasing many times from LV since 2009, then I started also with Chanel, Ferragamo, Gucci, Hermes Burberry but this is the first time some one even shouted at me on my cell phone about my purchasing. It was not an obligation to buy even I order it, I could come and try and say, I'm sorry, It doesn't fit me. Anyway, I couldn't come and I left message to them. I have been returned few times my purchase back to Chanel, Gucci, Hermes, no one ever talked to me as she did for once I was in Strasbourg last March. And no one ever called me like she did yesterday.

Well, this would also be the end for my story of LV purchasing. It was my first designer purchasing ever, and would be also my first end for one designer brand purchasing too. I will buy more with Ferragamo, Chanel, Gucci and Hermes in the furture.

But no more LV


----------



## Mia Bella

hanagirl said:


> They look perfect on you! Like they were specially made for you! Wish I had. Your legs! . I say keep it!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> They look perfect to me



Thank you so much, ladies!


----------



## purse collector

Mia Bella said:


> Hello ladies! I'd love some of your opinions on my SW gladiators that I received today.
> 
> So, my foot fits completely on the footbed but does it look like too close a fit? Or just right? They're 8.5s and if I sized up to a 9 I wonder how much of a difference it would make and would it be worth the hassle and wait to exchange. They're not tight or ill-fitting at all and are comfy. I just don't want them to look too small, I guess. TIA for any input


 They look great...keep em!  I've been eyeing those sw...im thinking if I should pull the trigger or wait until they go on sale.  BTW how big are your calves?  I have very skinny legs and small calves...I want the sandals to fit snug on the legs like yours.


----------



## llogie

Two pairs of Lanvin flats.  Soo comfy!


----------



## Scottish Girl

Some sale purchases, bottega veneta, gianvito rossi snd jimmy choo!


----------



## icharmae

Scottish Girl said:


> Some sale purchases, bottega veneta, gianvito rossi snd jimmy choo!



LOVE the bottega!!


----------



## irene82

Quilted varina flats!


----------



## soleilbrun

Mia Bella said:


> Hello ladies! I'd love some of your opinions on my SW gladiators that I received today.
> 
> So, my foot fits completely on the footbed but does it look like too close a fit? Or just right? They're 8.5s and if I sized up to a 9 I wonder how much of a difference it would make and would it be worth the hassle and wait to exchange. They're not tight or ill-fitting at all and are comfy. I just don't want them to look too small, I guess. TIA for any input


 
They look perfect and fit you so well. Did you have the calf circumference before buying? Are the straps leather or elastic? I love them!


----------



## Mia Bella

purse collector said:


> They look great...keep em!  I've been eyeing those sw...im thinking if I should pull the trigger or wait until they go on sale.  BTW how big are your calves?  I have very skinny legs and small calves...I want the sandals to fit snug on the legs like yours.



Hi! At the widest point of my calves I am 13.5" around. I guess when you go up in size you are given more room in the calves. What size do you wear? Some of the straps fit me just right and others were a little loose.



soleilbrun said:


> They look perfect and fit you so well. Did you have the calf circumference before buying? Are the straps leather or elastic? I love them!



Thank you! The calf circumference was listed as 12" on the site. The vertical straps, the straps going over the top of the foot & the very top strap are leather-the rest of the horizontal straps are elastic so it's a very accommodating sandal. I should note that I actually ended up returning the sandals today because I think I should get the 9s. Also, there's a problem I encountered with one of the side studs resting right on my ankle bone that was digging in. Ms. *purse-nality *has these and she says the stud issue only bothered her for the first wear and that's it. I think if I size up I'll have a better fit.  They're a super fab sandal and I already miss them!!


----------



## clu13

Gucci and ugg today


----------



## mrsMP

Just like what the other TPFer was saying.. They really do look like they were specially made for you! Keep it! Not many would be able to pull off this pair, but you sure are rockin 'em!! 
They look gorge on you!!




Mia Bella said:


> Hello ladies! I'd love some of your opinions on my SW gladiators that I received today.
> 
> So, my foot fits completely on the footbed but does it look like too close a fit? Or just right? They're 8.5s and if I sized up to a 9 I wonder how much of a difference it would make and would it be worth the hassle and wait to exchange. They're not tight or ill-fitting at all and are comfy. I just don't want them to look too small, I guess. TIA for any input


----------



## KW1

llogie said:


> Two pairs of Lanvin flats.  Soo comfy!



Love love love!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

irene82 said:


> Quilted varina flats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2253448


Those are beautiful! COngrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

clu13 said:


> Gucci and ugg today
> 
> View attachment 2253638
> View attachment 2253639
> 
> View attachment 2253642
> 
> View attachment 2253643



Nice selections!


----------



## purse collector

Mia Bella said:


> Hi! At the widest point of my calves I am 13.5" around. I guess when you go up in size you are given more room in the calves. What size do you wear? Some of the straps fit me just right and others were a little loose.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.  I wear a 37. Should I size up? Are they tts?


----------



## purse collector

Mia Bella said:


> Hi! At the widest point of my calves I am 13.5" around. I guess when you go up in size you are given more room in the calves. What size do you wear? Some of the straps fit me just right and others were a little loose.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! The calf circumference was listed as 12" on the site. The vertical straps, the straps going over the top of the foot & the very top strap are leather-the rest of the horizontal straps are elastic so it's a very accommodating sandal. I should note that I actually ended up returning the sandals today because I think I should get the 9s. Also, there's a problem I encountered with one of the side studs resting right on my ankle bone that was digging in. Ms. *purse-nality *has these and she says the stud issue only bothered her for the first wear and that's it. I think if I size up I'll have a better fit.  They're a super fab sandal and I already miss them!!


 
Thanks for your reply.  I wear a size 37.  Should I size up?  Are they tts?


----------



## gothic_girl8

.pursefiend. said:


> Alexander Wang "petra"


How is the sizing on the Petra? Did you get your normal size?
thanks!


----------



## .pursefiend.

gothic_girl8 said:


> How is the sizing on the Petra? Did you get your normal size?
> thanks!



hi! I ordered .5 up. I believe they only came in whole sizes and I'm a 7.5


----------



## GirlieShoppe

My most recent shoe purchases. Except for the Candies, all were purchased at Nordstrom Rack or NMLC.

Brian Atwood glitter heel platforms
DVF suede over-the-knee boots
Brian Atwood iridescent platforms
Jimmy Choo exotic embossed pumps
Candies wedges
Via Spiga boots


----------



## Stylish P

HermesNewbie said:


> My most recent shoe purchases. Except for the Candies, all were purchased at Nordstrom Rack or NMLC.
> 
> Brian Atwood glitter heel platforms
> DVF suede over-the-knee boots
> Brian Atwood iridescent platforms
> Jimmy Choo exotic embossed pumps
> Candies wedges
> Via Spiga boots



Beautiful shoes&#128516;
For a minute I thought you had an obsession for exotic snakes as well,the scarf pictured with jimmy choo shoes really looks like a snake curled up on your table..I had to look really carefully&#128514;&#128514;.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Stylish P said:


> Beautiful shoes&#128516;
> For a minute I thought you had an obsession for exotic snakes as well,the scarf pictured with jimmy choo shoes really looks like a snake curled up on your table..I had to look really carefully&#128514;&#128514;.


 
 LOL! Thanks!


----------



## Mia Bella

mrsMP said:


> Just like what the other TPFer was saying.. They really do look like they were specially made for you! Keep it! Not many would be able to pull off this pair, but you sure are rockin 'em!!
> They look gorge on you!!



You're so sweet, thank you!!  



purse collector said:


> Thanks for your reply.  I wear a size 37.  Should I size up?  Are they tts?



I think as a full size you'd be fine going with a 7. Unless you have narrow feet, then maybe try the 7.5

I'm a very true 8.5 (so I got the 8.5) and while my feet fit on the sandal I felt like I really needed that little bit of space that a 9 would have given me. I returned the 8.5s and am waiting to try on 9s to be sure they're right. 

Are you going to get the black or gold?


----------



## jeninvan

So obsessed with this...I'm normally not a sneakers person but this I had to have...Alexander McQueen for puma... The others are my this month's haul...seriously banned till December!!! Thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jeninvan said:


> So obsessed with this...I'm normally not a sneakers person but this I had to have...Alexander McQueen for puma... The others are my this month's haul...seriously banned till December!!! Thanks for letting me share ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255248


----------



## gatorpooh

My latest shoe acquisition...Gucci clogs. Yes, clogs. I know a lot of people hate them but I will always be a fan  The Diamante design is my favorite and it is hard to find so I snatched these up as soon as I saw them.


----------



## clu13

gatorpooh said:


> My latest shoe acquisition...Gucci clogs. Yes, clogs. I know a lot of people hate them but I will always be a fan  The Diamante design is my favorite and it is hard to find so I snatched these up as soon as I saw them.


 
I absolutely love them.  I love clogs!


----------



## clu13

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Nice selections!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Kyla.A

imlvholic said:


> Celine Moccasins


Please tell me you got these online and can direct me as to where I can buy them!?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gatorpooh said:


> My latest shoe acquisition...Gucci clogs. Yes, clogs. I know a lot of people hate them but I will always be a fan  The Diamante design is my favorite and it is hard to find so I snatched these up as soon as I saw them.


Are they comfy?


----------



## gatorpooh

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Are they comfy?



Not yet. The leather across the top of the shoe and at the peep-toe is braided and really stiff. It digs into my foot at the moment. I am actually taking them to my cobbler today to see if he can speed up the leather softening process. I want to wear them now


----------



## purse collector

Mia Bella said:


> You're so sweet, thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think as a full size you'd be fine going with a 7. Unless you have narrow feet, then maybe try the 7.5
> 
> I'm a very true 8.5 (so I got the 8.5) and while my feet fit on the sandal I felt like I really needed that little bit of space that a 9 would have given me. I returned the 8.5s and am waiting to try on 9s to be sure they're right.
> 
> Are you going to get the black or gold?


Thanks again for the advice.  I'm planning on getting the black.  I went to the sw boutique and they're out of the black but they're ordering it for me.  Yay!  Gold looks cute too though :o)


----------



## jeninvan

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love all your new additions!!!! NIce!



Thank you


----------



## CoachGirl12

Bought two pairs of shoes tonight...

1) Target Leopard Heels 

and 

2) Nike Air Max's


----------



## azza_ae

some of my latest


----------



## polarisfire

Just got these yesterday- bright turquoise bbs


----------



## Kayapo97

polarisfire said:


> Just got these yesterday- bright turquoise bbs



congrats, they are just so lovely, any idea of your outfits to go with them?


----------



## imlvholic

Kyla.A said:


> Please tell me you got these online and can direct me as to where I can buy them!?



Sorry for the late reply, I just saw your quote. I got them from the Celine boutique in NY.


----------



## imlvholic

Mia Bella said:


> Hello ladies! I'd love some of your opinions on my SW gladiators that I received today.
> 
> So, my foot fits completely on the footbed but does it look like too close a fit? Or just right? They're 8.5s and if I sized up to a 9 I wonder how much of a difference it would make and would it be worth the hassle and wait to exchange. They're not tight or ill-fitting at all and are comfy. I just don't want them to look too small, I guess. TIA for any input


It fits you like a glove. Does it take too long to put on? Does it have a zipper? Looks great on your long legs.


----------



## sohsoh

Definately banned after this 

In my defense, both pairs of jimmy choos were on sale


----------



## buyingpig

umlm said:


> Here is my recent shoes purchase: Louis Vuitton Sneakers- Panther printed Stephen Sprouse.
> View attachment 2252033
> 
> 
> There was a story behind this purchasing that finally I decided that I will not come to Louis VUitton in Strasbourg- France anymore. Or maybe this will be the end for my LV purchase.
> 
> Here is my story
> 
> When I called on Thursday, July 27th, 2013, LV customer service informed me that there is not any Sneaker of Big Band in stock except the Big band in Python, and there is just one size of 37FR in France territories. I needed really a pairs of baskets which is high covered my ankles, so I called to LV Strasbourg to ask if they can order this pairs for me. Later in the day, the boss of LV Strasbourg called me to ask " do you know that it cost 950E", " do you know that it's in Python", " did you try the pairs in size 37". I said " yes, I know the price, I know that it's in Python, and I have tried once in Paris another pairs of basket in size 37". She said " ok, I can order it for you if you know". On Monday, I called again the LV customer service line, I met one nice woman who told me that the model Big band will be soon delivered in other boutiques everywhere, and of course the big band in Python is unique. I asked her if the pairs of Panther printed Stephen sprouse is still avaiable somewhere, because I love this style more than any other, and I like the zip fly at the size. She said yes LV in Champs Elysees still has some in stock, but they will not deliver anywhere, because they are one of the last pairs of the Pringtemps-Ete 2013 collection. I said, I will see if I can go to Paris. I called again on Thursday, July 4th, 2013 confirmed that I have my ticket on Tuesday July 2nd, 2013 to go to Paris that Saturday, July 6th, 2013, and if she can reserve the pairs of Panther for me in size 37. Of course, she would do that. And of course she know that I will go to Paris on Saturday, that means I have no way to go to Strasbourg. I told her if she can pass the message to her collegue in Strasbourg that I will not be able to come there to take the pairs of Python because I like other pair of Panther better.
> 
> Finally, I bought the pairs of Panther in size 36,5 because they still have size 36,5. And yesterday, Tuesday, July 9th, 2013, the boss of LV Strasbourg called me on my cell phone in saying angrily that " you swore to me that you will take that pairs, you said that you know its price, and now you don't come to take it. From now on, we will not do anything for you". Well; I said, "I'm sorry, I think that your collegue didn't pass the message that I couldn't come to your boutique, and then, I have never ever sworn to you that I will take the pairs even it doesn't fit me, even the color doesn't please me, no." She told me " well, madame, from now on, we will not order anything for you ". my last words were: " well, I will never come to your place anymore".
> 
> That's kind of surprising how a boss of LV boutique in France reacts, how she talked to a customer. I've been purchasing many times from LV since 2009, then I started also with Chanel, Ferragamo, Gucci, Hermes Burberry but this is the first time some one even shouted at me on my cell phone about my purchasing. It was not an obligation to buy even I order it, I could come and try and say, I'm sorry, It doesn't fit me. Anyway, I couldn't come and I left message to them. I have been returned few times my purchase back to Chanel, Gucci, Hermes, no one ever talked to me as she did for once I was in Strasbourg last March. And no one ever called me like she did yesterday.
> 
> Well, this would also be the end for my story of LV purchasing. It was my first designer purchasing ever, and would be also my first end for one designer brand purchasing too. I will buy more with Ferragamo, Chanel, Gucci and Hermes in the furture.
> 
> But no more LV



Wow, that's terrible customer service. I cannot believe they would chase away customers like this.


----------



## gothic_girl8

.pursefiend. said:


> hi! I ordered .5 up. I believe they only came in whole sizes and I'm a 7.5



thanks!
darn, i'll have to give up my dream of owning them. I'm a 12, I was hoping an 11 would fit.
They're on sale for $175 on yoox.com right now!


----------



## umlm

buyingpig said:


> Wow, that's terrible customer service. I cannot believe they would chase away customers like this.


dear buyingpig,
Yes, I confirm, It's really bad customer service. I will never come back there anymore. If I have money, I should spend somewhere that people smile at me and give me good advice. Not like, get out of here because you didn't buy anything.


----------



## Kyla.A

imlvholic said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I just saw your quote. I got them from the Celine boutique in NY.





Bummer, can't find them online anywhere!

Oh well, they look great on you!


----------



## imlvholic

Kyla.A said:


> Bummer, can't find them online anywhere!
> 
> Oh well, they look great on you!



Thank you. I never see any Celine online because they can't keep inventory, you have to call the stores directly on what's available. It's like finding a needle in the haystock for me finding it, it was so frustrating. BUT, i found it


----------



## imlvholic

Kyla.A said:


> Bummer, can't find them online anywhere!
> 
> Oh well, they look great on you!



Don't give up.


----------



## clu13

Kate spade reanna in gold - I can't resist a good deal and feathers. And the flip flops are for football season - just a few more weeks!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I bought these last weekend (Stuart Weitzman):


----------



## mikeyta

imlvholic said:


> Celine Moccasins


 are they comfortable to wear?


----------



## MadameM

Shoes are from Salvatore Ferragamo's autumn collection. Love them!


----------



## demicouture

Valentino Rockrunner



ZANOTTI x Kanye West cruel summer



Chanel white chain sandals



Chanel black chain sandals



Gianvito Rossi black patent PVC pumps



Ohhh I got way too many shoes these past weeks!!


----------



## Canneiv

Both from Chanel


----------



## imlvholic

mikeyta said:


> are they comfortable to wear?



It is a little heavy, but very comfortable.


----------



## azza_ae

sohsoh said:


> Definately banned after this
> 
> In my defense, both pairs of jimmy choos were on sale



loved your purchases


----------



## azza_ae

Canneiv said:


> Both from Chanel
> View attachment 2262060
> View attachment 2262061



nude with black chanel are pretty


----------



## azza_ae

The latest ones


----------



## Divealicious

Net-a-porter sale haul! Still need to decide what to keep and what to return


----------



## gummyb34r5

demicouture said:


> Valentino Rockrunner
> View attachment 2262020
> 
> 
> ZANOTTI x Kanye West cruel summer
> View attachment 2262021
> 
> 
> Chanel white chain sandals
> View attachment 2262022
> 
> 
> Chanel black chain sandals
> View attachment 2262024
> 
> 
> Gianvito Rossi black patent PVC pumps
> View attachment 2262028
> 
> 
> Ohhh I got way too many shoes these past weeks!!


I loooooove the Cruel summers!!! How do you find them? TTS? I've got my eye on a pair on eBay, but in the wedges version.


----------



## demicouture

gummyb34r5 said:


> I loooooove the Cruel summers!!! How do you find them? TTS? I've got my eye on a pair on eBay, but in the wedges version.



Gummyb,
I got them off farfetch, the only place I could find them but they all sold out! Try contacting their customer service, they might get returns or more stock? Good luck!!


----------



## Scottish Girl

Got these lovelies from rupert sanderson,  have the chance to get them in turquoise what do you think?


----------



## LionM

My new pair of 3.1 Phillip Lim pumps... Love love!


----------



## clu13

Giuseppe zanotti, CL, Betty mueller and Miu Miu.


----------



## Kayapo97

azza_ae said:


> The latest ones



Love the Atwood zebra stripe


----------



## Kayapo97

Divealicious said:


> Net-a-porter sale haul! Still need to decide what to keep and what to return



I would keep the caged boots at the bottom.


----------



## Kayapo97

clu13 said:


> Giuseppe zanotti, CL, Betty mueller and Miu Miu.
> 
> View attachment 2264367
> View attachment 2264368
> View attachment 2264369



Love the navy miu miu,


----------



## hanagirl

demicouture said:


> ZANOTTI x Kanye West cruel summer
> View attachment 2262021



If I may ask, where did you get these?  Been looking for a pair for a while now


----------



## demicouture

hanagirl said:


> If I may ask, where did you get these?  Been looking for a pair for a while now



Hi
I found them on farfetch.com but they seem to be sold out, keep checking back for returns! Good luck!


----------



## clu13

Kayapo97 said:


> Love the navy miu miu,



Thank you - they are my favorite!


----------



## hanagirl

demicouture said:


> Hi
> I found them on farfetch.com but they seem to be sold out, keep checking back for returns! Good luck!



Been stalking that sight for a while now but to no avail.  Even for the black and gold one


----------



## demicouture

hanagirl said:


> Been stalking that sight for a while now but to no avail.  Even for the black and gold one



Oh no!! Maybe try searching for Giuseppe ZANOTTI on the web if you are also looking for the black gold version ( as those don't seem to be by Kanye west )? Good luck


----------



## cheyqua

http://distilleryimage1.s3.amazonaws.com/1c3cbb06f02f11e28b3722000a1f99d9_7.jpg

The latest addition to my collection: Saint Laurent tribtoo in metallic blue.


----------



## Divealicious

cheyqua said:


> http://distilleryimage1.s3.amazonaws.com/1c3cbb06f02f11e28b3722000a1f99d9_7.jpg
> 
> The latest addition to my collection: Saint Laurent tribtoo in metallic blue.



Love these! The metallic is beautiful


----------



## lapyramid

I&#8217;m not even a sneaker girl (haven&#8217;t bought any in 10+ years) but I saw these and fell in love. Just arrived from Bergdorf Goodman: the Giuseppe Zanotti Embossed Leather Wedge Sneakers.

laureniam.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/giuseppewedgesneaker.jpg


----------



## Scottish Girl

More shoes, thought I missed out on these on net a porter but they popped up in my size today!


----------



## gatorpooh

Gucci Horsebit Pumps


----------



## Flip88

gatorpooh said:


> Gucci Horsebit Pumps



Beautiful shoes. I really like them. The colour,  the style and the heel - lovely.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Just got these on the Bay... I'm so happy!!!!!! can't wait to receive them! I've wanted a pair of Marc Jacobs Lucite heels for FOREVER! I got them for a good price! I'm happy!


----------



## purse collector

Scottish Girl said:


> More shoes, thought I missed out on these on net a porter but they popped up in my size today!


 
Super adorbs...who are they by?


----------



## mikeyta

my new collection, please tell me if the shoes make me so masculine.


----------



## restricter

Score at Neiman Marcus Last Call -- one pair of Prada and one pair of Manolo booties --$370 including tax.


----------



## Scottish Girl

purse collector said:


> Super adorbs...who are they by?



Hi purse collector , they are Gianvito Rossi . Cant wait for them to get here!


----------



## purse collector

Scottish Girl said:


> Hi purse collector , they are Gianvito Rossi . Cant wait for them to get here!


 Thanks...modeling pcs when you get them


----------



## iraa

The most comfortable and sensible work shoes I have ever bought. Ferragamo Carla 55


----------



## Ghettoe

clu13 said:


> Gucci and ugg today
> 
> View attachment 2253638
> View attachment 2253639
> 
> View attachment 2253642
> 
> View attachment 2253643



What style of UGG boots are those?


----------



## Kayapo97

Couldn't resist any longer just added these to my collection

Casadei blade in pewter patent.


----------



## Lieu

I got these Nike customized today and should be ready in 5 weeks My new workout kicks


----------



## iraa

Kayapo97 said:


> Couldn't resist any longer just added these to my collection
> 
> Casadei blade in pewter patent.


Casadei , Love the colour


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

demicouture said:


> Valentino Rockrunner
> View attachment 2262020
> 
> 
> ZANOTTI x Kanye West cruel summer
> View attachment 2262021
> 
> 
> Chanel white chain sandals
> View attachment 2262022
> 
> 
> Chanel black chain sandals
> View attachment 2262024
> 
> 
> Gianvito Rossi black patent PVC pumps
> View attachment 2262028
> 
> 
> Ohhh I got way too many shoes these past weeks!!




Now those Rossi's are heavenly!!! My favorite shoe.   I found a silver pair but wrong size  
Where did you go to find those in black?


----------



## Kayapo97

iraa said:


> Casadei , Love the colour



Thanks iraa, 

I already have them planned into an outfit for a charity dinner next month, can't wait to give them an outing.


----------



## gatorpooh

Part of my Giuseppe Zanotti haul from the DSW $99.95 sale. Two more pair on their way


----------



## pquiles

My newest purchase.


----------



## smile4me6

pquiles said:


> View attachment 2283076
> View attachment 2283079
> 
> My newest purchase.



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Neah Alexandra

First non-Louboutin purchase in a year, Giuseppe Zanotti sandals, sexy, simple with a super high heel, my three qualifications for shoe purchases lol


----------



## Neah Alexandra

pquiles said:


> View attachment 2283076
> View attachment 2283079
> 
> My newest purchase.


omg too gorgeous girl, the Dos Noeud is such a beautiful shoe and they look amazing on you!


----------



## gail13

gatorpooh said:


> Part of my Giuseppe Zanotti haul from the DSW $99.95 sale. Two more pair on their way


Those are gorgeous.  Congrats.


----------



## gail13

So I have been perusing the Rack stores in So Cal.  In the last month, Nordstrom has dumped alot of designer shoes at various Racks.  In particular there was alot of Prada.  Prices were about 70% off.  Here is what I found.  The Chloe boots and Prada black bow sandals were $299; most everything else was $159-179.  The Valentino pumps were 'worn and refurbished' although they looked brand new to me, despite a new sole on the bottom-these were $199.

It pays to be a frequent shopper.  Last week I found a pair of new boots for $5; yes $5.   All these shoes have the bonus of comfort, except the black sandals which are OK on comfort but way too cute to pass up.


----------



## NeonLights

Neah Alexandra said:


> First non-Louboutin purchase in a year, Giuseppe Zanotti sandals, sexy, simple with a super high heel, my three qualifications for shoe purchases lol



Love these.. Great pair to stray with


----------



## NeonLights

Kayapo97 said:


> Couldn't resist any longer just added these to my collection
> 
> Casadei blade in pewter patent.



Gorgeous new blade addition!


----------



## Kayapo97

NeonLights said:


> Gorgeous new blade addition!



Neon,

Thanks, I have been trying to keep my desire in check recently... but there are just too many lovely shoes and boots in new collections for me to resist totally!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Ordered these last night...
Steve Madden Fraankie


----------



## gatorpooh

Another pair of Giuseppe Zanotti's arrived today. Still waiting on one more pair...


----------



## soleilbrun

pquiles said:


> View attachment 2283076
> View attachment 2283079
> 
> My newest purchase.


 
I need a pair of these in red. They look fantastic on you. 



Neah Alexandra said:


> First non-Louboutin purchase in a year, Giuseppe Zanotti sandals, sexy, simple with a super high heel, my three qualifications for shoe purchases lol


 
 Sexy indeed. Congrats.



gail13 said:


> So I have been perusing the Rack stores in So Cal. In the last month, Nordstrom has dumped alot of designer shoes at various Racks. In particular there was alot of Prada. Prices were about 70% off. Here is what I found.  The Chloe boots and Prada black bow sandals were $299; most everything else was $159-179. The Valentino pumps were 'worn and refurbished' although they looked brand new to me, despite a new sole on the bottom-these were $199.
> 
> It pays to be a frequent shopper. Last week I found a pair of new boots for $5; yes $5. All these shoes have the bonus of comfort, except the black sandals which are OK on comfort but way too cute to pass up.


 Nice haul!



gatorpooh said:


> Another pair of Giuseppe Zanotti's arrived today. Still waiting on one more pair...


 
You are on a roll.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
I just purchased and received these zanotti boots and would like some feedback. Do they look okay on me? Are they too bulky from the front view? I plan to wear them with dresses, skinnies and shorts. They were described as python but they are leather style python. I was a little peeved but not too much.  These would be my first pair of zanooti. Thanks.

http://s926.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/zanotti


----------



## NeonLights

Kayapo97 said:


> Neon,
> 
> Thanks, I have been trying to keep my desire in check recently... but there are just too many lovely shoes and boots in new collections for me to resist totally!



Yes, the old friend desire


----------



## gatorpooh

Last pair of Giuseppe Zanotti's from the DSW $99.95 sale arrived today. Definitely my favorite


----------



## clu13

Jimmy choo and LK Bennet


----------



## clu13

gatorpooh said:


> Part of my Giuseppe Zanotti haul from the DSW $99.95 sale. Two more pair on their way



These are beautiful finds! Congrats to you! GZ makes such fantastic shoes!


----------



## gatorpooh

clu13 said:


> These are beautiful finds! Congrats to you! GZ makes such fantastic shoes!



Thank you! They are all so comfortable too!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

clu13 said:


> Jimmy choo and LK Bennet
> 
> View attachment 2286823
> View attachment 2286824
> View attachment 2286825



Love the new editions!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

pquiles said:


> View attachment 2283076
> View attachment 2283079
> 
> My newest purchase.



THose are really hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

restricter said:


> Score at Neiman Marcus Last Call -- one pair of Prada and one pair of Manolo booties --$370 including tax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2271958
> 
> 
> View attachment 2271959



Total score! Love the finds!


----------



## Jesssh

Nine West got me with a $29.99 sale today. 

I wanted some black sandals I could "use up" on the weekends, then I also found the leopard peep toe for $29.99 (never owned anything like this), then I started looking in the regular sale section and found green leather and the dark brown snakeskin, each about $20 off. I'll just return whatever I don't LOVE. (Why do I think I'm going to love them all? ) They all got good reviews.


----------



## Tiffanymich

My birthday gift!


----------



## Tiffanymich

UGH! I can not figure out how to add photos, I have totally done it before too...


----------



## Tiffanymich

Birthday gift! And I finally figured out how to post my photos so I apologize for the post above this!


----------



## nascar fan

new Marc Jacobs mary janes


----------



## PollyGal

nascar fan said:


> new Marc Jacobs mary janes



Fabulous!!


----------



## nascar fan

PollyGal said:


> Fabulous!!


Thank you!
At 70% off, they are Super Fabulous!


----------



## Nico_79

I totally fell off the wagon today! After not buying shoes for months, I went a little crazy.


----------



## gail13

I haven't seen much  info about these wedge sneakers; I got them a few days ago for 70% off-price was $199.  IRL they are a beautiful taupe with a slightly dusty rose undertone.  I have tried Ash and other brands and not found them to be nearly as comfortable as these.  They are like walking on pillows.  Does anyone else own a pair of these Prada hidden wedge sneakers?


----------



## gail13

7 For All Mankind boots $10!!!!!


----------



## gail13

Please excuse the 3 posts, I didn't load pics correctly.  These Dior Flats were purchased for $189.  All found at the Rack.


----------



## NeonLights

Haven't posted on here in a while.. here are some recent purchases.. got to love a sale!


----------



## gail13

NeonLights said:


> Haven't posted on here in a while.. here are some recent purchases.. got to love a sale!



I love those boots, whose are they?


----------



## NeonLights

gail13 said:


> I love those boots, whose are they?



The caged ones are by Alaia.. super comfy just waiting for warmer weather here to crack them out


----------



## LAvuittongirl




----------



## needloub

A pair of cute flats from _Saks off 5th_...


----------



## LovelyLatex

gail13 said:


> I haven't seen much  info about these wedge sneakers; I got them a few days ago for 70% off-price was $199.  IRL they are a beautiful taupe with a slightly dusty rose undertone.  I have tried Ash and other brands and not found them to be nearly as comfortable as these.  They are like walking on pillows.  Does anyone else own a pair of these Prada hidden wedge sneakers?



Where did you find these on sale? Been dying to buy a pair. Best looking wedge sneakers in my opinion.


----------



## gail13

LovelyLatex said:


> Where did you find these on sale? Been dying to buy a pair. Best looking wedge sneakers in my opinion.



Just like all my other recent hauls-at the Rack.  I also love the See by Chloe high top wedge sneakers but wondering if the shaft is too high.  I know everyone loves the IM, but I'm not sure I like the bulkiness of all the horizantal vertical straps on the front.


----------



## LabelLover81

I have gotten some fab shoes the last week (5 pairs to be exact!). 
For some reason I can only upload 1 at a time. 
Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Jimmy Choo poem


----------



## LabelLover81

Jimmy choo glitter Aimee


----------



## LabelLover81

Jimmy Choo velvet Clue


----------



## LabelLover81

Valentino espadrilles


----------



## LabelLover81

Valentino platforms... Oops I guess that's six pairs


----------



## Mia Bella

My Alexander Wang Petra sandals just arrived


----------



## GrRoxy

Mia Bella said:


> My Alexander Wang Petra sandals just arrived



 Gorgeous


----------



## LJS58

Mia Bella said:


> My Alexander Wang Petra sandals just arrived


Those look amazing on you!


----------



## Mia Bella

GrRoxy said:


> Gorgeous





LJS58 said:


> Those look amazing on you!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## gail13

Mia Bella said:


> My Alexander Wang Petra sandals just arrived



Your legs look great in those shoes.  Are they comfortable?


----------



## Mia Bella

gail13 said:


> Your legs look great in those shoes.  Are they comfortable?



Thank you!! They're OK comfort wise. I won't know until I take them out but I have high hopes!
It's a 5" heel, which I have loads of, but this shoe has a pretty high instep and I have average arches. Takes a little getting used to but luckily the footbed is pretty padded. They're beautifully made. Love them!


----------



## LadySapphire

gail13 said:


> 7 For All Mankind boots $10!!!!!



i LOVE these, where on earth did you find them for that amount!


----------



## gail13

LadySapphire said:


> i LOVE these, where on earth did you find them for that amount!



It was another Rack crazy markdown.  It is a good time to head over there-after the sale and they are clearing out shoes.  I saw two other pairs of other shoes for $10, altho I didn't like them and passed on em.


----------



## LadySapphire

gail13 said:


> It was another Rack crazy markdown.  It is a good time to head over there-after the sale and they are clearing out shoes.  I saw two other pairs of other shoes for $10, altho I didn't like them and passed on em.



wow such an amazing find. I don't think we get anything like that in the UK. Uber jealous!


----------



## gatorpooh

Herve Leger pumps and Santoni wedges.


----------



## gail13

LadySapphire said:


> wow such an amazing find. I don't think we get anything like that in the UK. Uber jealous!



so sorry, but it seems you have some amazing stores and online sites.


----------



## Mia Bella

I'm on an Alexander Wang kick! My new Tildas just arrived.  I have to say, these are probably the most comfortable heels* ever*. I wish I could find them in every color.

Just a couple outfits I'm trying to choose from for my night out with the girls!


----------



## green.bee

Mia Bella said:


> I'm on an Alexander Wang kick! My new Tildas just arrived.  I have to say, these are probably the most comfortable heels* ever*. I wish I could find them in every color.
> 
> Just a couple outfits I'm trying to choose from for my night out with the girls!




Love them on you MiaBella! I am curious which outfit did you choose


----------



## 4purse

My new Christian Louboutin Jimmynetta Tassel boot. I love them, so comfortable and practical but with some sass!!!


----------



## Mia Bella

green.bee said:


> Love them on you MiaBella! I am curious which outfit did you choose



Hi green.bee! Long time no see  Thank you!

I chose the black outfit but should have went with one of the others. We were going out to grab some nachos and karaoke and I ended up feeling way overdressed. Haha. Everyone loved my shoes though so yay!


----------



## RTA

Mia Bella said:


> I'm on an Alexander Wang kick! My new Tildas just arrived.  I have to say, these are probably the most comfortable heels* ever*. I wish I could find them in every color.
> 
> Just a couple outfits I'm trying to choose from for my night out with the girls!



Love these!


----------



## pepsimax

Givenchy boots


----------



## Kayapo97

pepsimax said:


> Givenchy boots



Very nice, congrats.


----------



## Mia Bella

RTA said:


> Love these!



Thank you!


----------



## splashinstella

My newest most latest shoe purchase!


----------



## needloub

Simple flats by _Chocolat Blu_ from the _Rue La La_ sale...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LabelLover81 said:


> Valentino platforms... Oops I guess that's six pairs



LOL Nice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gail13 said:


> Please excuse the 3 posts, I didn't load pics correctly.  These Dior Flats were purchased for $189.  All found at the Rack.



What a steal~!!!! Lucky girl!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nico_79 said:


> I totally fell off the wagon today! After not buying shoes for months, I went a little crazy.



Gorgeous selections!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

pepsimax said:


> Givenchy boots


----------



## .pursefiend.

splashinstella said:


> My newest most latest shoe purchase!



these are really cute. would you mind sharing the style name?


----------



## LabelLover81

Lavenderduckiez said:


> LOL Nice!


Thank you so much!  I love them all!


----------



## Karen_Cruz

In the recent past I Purchased 
*ANCIENT GREEK SANDALS IPHIGENIA*
You can see here. http://www.tiinathestore.com/collections/ancient-greek-sandals/products/ancient-greek-sandals-iphigenia


----------



## LovelyLatex

.pursefiend. said:


> these are really cute. would you mind sharing the style name?



They are CL 'Lamu' boots. I love them!


----------



## LovelyLatex

splashinstella said:


> My newest most latest shoe purchase!



Model pic please!!


----------



## Sculli

Just received these isabel marant scarlet boots by mail. Can't wait to wear them.


----------



## splashinstella

LovelyLatex said:


> Model pic please!!



Will do as soon as I wear them out for the first time! Probably this weekend ! Exciting!


----------



## Mia Bella

One more pair of Alexander Wang sandals to share. These are the Tempest sandals and I got them on ebay for a KILLER deal. 















Sculli said:


> Just received these isabel marant scarlet boots by mail. Can't wait to wear them.
> View attachment 2303329



These are awesome! How do they fit?


----------



## Sculli

Mia Bella said:


> One more pair of Alexander Wang sandals to share. These are the Tempest sandals and I got them on ebay for a KILLER deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are awesome! How do they fit?



I'm usually size 37.5, I took 38. They fit rather small for 38. For me just right. If you have Broad feet size up, because The boots are small at the front. .


----------



## sneezz

Mia Bella said:


> One more pair of Alexander Wang sandals to share. These are the Tempest sandals and I got them on ebay for a KILLER deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are awesome! How do they fit?



Love them all! You are on a AW kick (pun intended)!


----------



## gail13

Mia Bella said:


> I'm on an Alexander Wang kick! My new Tildas just arrived.  I have to say, these are probably the most comfortable heels* ever*. I wish I could find them in every color.
> 
> Just a couple outfits I'm trying to choose from for my night out with the girls!



I have to say I probably wouldn't have looked at these sandals since they don't look that appealing on their own.  But after I saw your post and how comfortable you said they were I tried em on, and you were right.  I am now the proud owner of the same pair-found em at my fave Rack haunt for $115.  Any idea how to keep the upper straps clean?  Did you spray them?


----------



## Mia Bella

sneezz said:


> Love them all! You are on a AW kick (pun intended)!



Haha!  Luckily I didn't have to hit you with a PM filled with a ton of pictures this time. I knew for sure these had to be mine!! Bet you can't wait for fall so you can break out all your new boots, huh?? 



gail13 said:


> I have to say I probably wouldn't have looked at these sandals since they don't look that appealing on their own.  But after I saw your post and how comfortable you said they were I tried em on, and you were right.  I am now the proud owner of the same pair-found em at my fave Rack haunt for $115.  Any idea how to keep the upper straps clean?  Did you spray them?



Awesome!! I'm so glad you like them too.  And what a great find! It was obviously meant to be. 

The first thing I did was treat them with Meltonian Water and Stain Protector (many PFers swear by it) which I bought from Amazon. I was afraid to spray directly on the shoe (paranoia since I've never used the spray before) so I sprayed some into an old bowl and dabbed it onto the straps with a cotton ball. That way I wouldn't have to spray all over the shoe bed and I could control how much I wanted on the straps. After the first round I let them dry for 30 mins and then did another coat. The spray didn't cause any discoloration or dryness. The straps dried and looked exactly the same before treatment. 

I've only worn them once so far but I'm confident about wearing them out now that they're protected.


----------



## gail13

Thank you, I'll try that. They are so comfortable and I love how they look! A rare combo.


----------



## Mia Bella

gail13 said:


> I have to say I probably wouldn't have looked at these sandals since they don't look that appealing on their own.  But after I saw your post and how comfortable you said they were I tried em on, and you were right.  I am now the proud owner of the same pair-found em at my fave Rack haunt for $115.  Any idea how to keep the upper straps clean?  Did you spray them?



Also, one more thing. If I do ever get a scuff or stain on the straps I plan to use a suede brush and a suede bar to clean it up. If it's a small spot I'll probably try to brush it out with a soft toothbrush.

The suede brush/bar combo that I have was also bought on Amazon. I like to be prepared.


----------



## Mia Bella

gail13 said:


> Thank you, I'll try that. They are so comfortable and I love how they look! A rare combo.



You're welcome! You're going to get tons of compliments. All my girl friends couldn't help but admire them. The straps are just too cool.


----------



## .pursefiend.

LovelyLatex said:


> They are CL 'Lamu' boots. I love them!



thank you!


----------



## smile4me6

I love, love, love these!! Can't wait to wear them!!


----------



## sneezz

Mia Bella said:


> Haha!  Luckily I didn't have to hit you with a PM filled with a ton of pictures this time. I knew for sure these had to be mine!! Bet you can't wait for fall so you can break out all your new boots, huh??
> .



Haha! You wear them well J! You're right! I can't wait to start wearing my new boots!


----------



## cheyqua

I've been lusting over these Nicholas Kirkwood ruffle pumps for months and I finally scored them for a fraction of price!! oh joy.. :")


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats on the new additions.


----------



## Kayapo97

smile4me6 said:


> I love, love, love these!! Can't wait to wear them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2305939



Love those, you must post some mod shots


----------



## beckyyb93

I just bought these:







They are brand new in the box, I wear an 8 in almost everything so I ordered the 38. It's a tiny bit snug in the toe, do you guys have any experience with these stretching? Is it worth trying to stretch out an expensive shoe and risk having to resell them used or should I just try to sell/trade them now for a bigger size while they are still new? Help :0


----------



## splashinstella

[/URL]


----------



## Kayapo97

My new Casadei additions - Metropolis Plutone


----------



## Kayapo97

splashinstella said:


> [/URL]



Nice shoes, I like the way you have set the picture.


----------



## jeninvan

Just received these today and I have to say I'm hooked on the anouk...very similar to CL pigalle as far as pitch goes.  I have one more coming also in pink but python.  This was such a great deal too!!!  Thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## afterthecups

Chloé Beckie pumps in the lower heel (70mm). Love the mirrored heel on these.


----------



## soleilbrun

smile4me6 said:


> I love, love, love these!! Can't wait to wear them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2305939


 
Those are fabulous, who makes them? Congratulations!


----------



## NeonLights

splashinstella said:


> [/URL]



These are one hot pair of black classic pumps!


----------



## NeonLights

Kayapo97 said:


> My new Casadei additions - Metropolis Plutone



Have you gone a little Casadei made  

Love these but do love those pink ones a little more!!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Just got this. LOVE them. They are actually really comfy. However even a 5 runs big on me. Does anyone know if manolo comes in size smaller den a 5?


----------



## weibaobai

Saint Laurent!


----------



## gail13

Ordered these from Yoox; just posting one shoe per style.  Trying to decide which to keep. I wasn't expecting them all to fit and to be so comfortable.

I'm keeping the flat sneakers and trying to decide which low top wedges to keep.  They were all a great deal on sale.


----------



## Kayapo97

NeonLights said:


> Have you gone a little Casadei made
> 
> Love these but do love those pink ones a little more!!



Neon,

Hands up I've gone a bit more than a little Casadei mad!

After I bought my first pair, after a long search, and learned how to wear them (took quite a bit of practice) when I wore them I felt so fab and got so many compliments I just had to get some more, and a new obsession was born.

I just love the metal blade heel and shape, it is just such an elegant design, plus they are very sexy I also love how the metal heel is finished in different ways to contrast with the shoe. So I now have four pairs of the pumps and two pairs of OTK boots. I suspect Stilly has outdone me though!

I am not sure which of the pumps I like more, the pink suede with gold piping are lovely but less practical, if you can use such a word for shoes with 5" stiletto heels,:giggles: than the patent ones.


----------



## platesndates

Rewarding myself for selling my spare car this past weekend... 

















So kate.. is going to be so painful to walk in.. haha


----------



## polarisfire

New manolo BBs in ikat print - found on EBay for a pretty great deal.


----------



## iraa

My new Valentino rouge rockstuds


----------



## green.bee

afterthecups said:


> Chloé Beckie pumps in the lower heel (70mm). Love the mirrored heel on these.



I love these! the mirrored heel accent is so cool.


----------



## needloub

Studded suede Stuart Weitzman flats


----------



## smile4me6

soleilbrun said:


> Those are fabulous, who makes them? Congratulations!



Thank you!!! They are byBCBG!!


----------



## soleilbrun

smile4me6 said:


> Thank you!!! They are byBCBG!!


 
I'm off to look for them now. Thanks. Have you posted any mod pics yet?


----------



## smile4me6

soleilbrun said:


> I'm off to look for them now. Thanks. Have you posted any mod pics yet?



Nope, not yet... But I will!!


----------



## smile4me6

soleilbrun said:


> i'm off to look for them now. Thanks. Have you posted any mod pics yet?


----------



## NeonLights

platesndates said:


> Rewarding myself for selling my spare car this past weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So kate.. is going to be so painful to walk in.. haha



Wish I had a spare car to sell.. Ha

Look good!


----------



## NeonLights

Kayapo97 said:


> Neon,
> 
> Hands up I've gone a bit more than a little Casadei mad!
> 
> After I bought my first pair, after a long search, and learned how to wear them (took quite a bit of practice) when I wore them I felt so fab and got so many compliments I just had to get some more, and a new obsession was born.
> 
> I just love the metal blade heel and shape, it is just such an elegant design, plus they are very sexy I also love how the metal heel is finished in different ways to contrast with the shoe. So I now have four pairs of the pumps and two pairs of OTK boots. I suspect Stilly has outdone me though!
> 
> I am not sure which of the pumps I like more, the pink suede with gold piping are lovely but less practical, if you can use such a word for shoes with 5" stiletto heels,:giggles: than the patent ones.



Still remember those boots! They were killer..

Not sure how one ever learns to walk in them but we try!

Stilly shoe collection is out of this world.. Ha


----------



## soleilbrun

smile4me6 said:


> View attachment 2312205
> View attachment 2312206


 
You wear them well! I forgot to ask the name of the shoe.


----------



## soleilbrun

platesndates said:


> Rewarding myself for selling my spare car this past weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So kate.. is going to be so painful to walk in.. haha


 
Congratulations! They look great on you and I'm sure you'll be running marathons in them soon. Kinda scary a spare car = a pair of shoes  Watcha gonna do? I always crack for a great pair of shoes and would be willing to sell my "not a spare" car!


----------



## smile4me6

soleilbrun said:


> You wear them well! I forgot to ask the name of the shoe.



Thank you!! Here is a picture of the tag


----------



## soleilbrun

smile4me6 said:


> Thank you!! Here is a picture of the tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2312312


 
Thanks


----------



## babyLV

hi all!! purchased giuseppes on Zappos.com; i am sure it's not fake..but i didn't know guiseppe heels are so lightweight?? i hope i didn't splurge on fake giuseppes please any inputs thnxxx!!~


----------



## hhl4vr

platesndates said:


> Rewarding myself for selling my spare car this past weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So kate.. is going to be so painful to walk in.. haha


 
Good choice -they look amazing on you.   Who needs a spare car and you can walk in these.  Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Myblackbag

Bought these Superga sneakers on sale....


----------



## brigadeiro

Striped espadrilles from Seed  :


----------



## beckyyb93

Brand new in the box in my size for $225...score!! I'll post model pictures soon


----------



## Issimo101

Bought yesterday, Chanel flats.


----------



## gfairenoughh

babyLV said:


> hi all!! purchased giuseppes on Zappos.com; i am sure it's not fake..but i didn't know guiseppe heels are so lightweight?? i hope i didn't splurge on fake giuseppes please any inputs thnxxx!!~



They look good to me  May I ask how they run size wise?


----------



## NeonLights

beckyyb93 said:


> Brand new in the box in my size for $225...score!! I'll post model pictures soon



Can never have enough lanvin flats!! Nice colour combo.


----------



## beckyyb93

NeonLights said:


> Can never have enough lanvin flats!! Nice colour combo.


Thank you, I'm super excited to get them! They will match everything


----------



## llyymyc

My first but definitely not last pair of CO!!


----------



## beckyyb93

llyymyc said:


> View attachment 2315319
> 
> 
> My first but definitely not last pair of CO!!


Wow, those look super sexy! I'm a little new so what's the deal with CO heels? Are they meant to be comfy or sexy or both? I think they definitely have the look nailed, you'll have to tell us if they are comfy or not


----------



## babyLV

gfairenoughh said:


> They look good to me  May I ask how they run size wise?



ya they run true to size; and surprisingly comfy!! but lightweight; are guiseppes light??


----------



## Kayapo97

llyymyc said:


> View attachment 2315319
> 
> 
> My first but definitely not last pair of CO!!



Lovely, I am quite attracted to CO but always wonder what they are like to walk in with that platform.


----------



## llyymyc

beckyyb93 said:


> Wow, those look super sexy! I'm a little new so what's the deal with CO heels? Are they meant to be comfy or sexy or both? I think they definitely have the look nailed, you'll have to tell us if they are comfy or not



They are real comfy!! Sth like the ysl tribtoos.. I am addicted now to co!!


----------



## llyymyc

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely, I am quite attracted to CO but always wonder what they are like to walk in with that platform.



Well I tried it on and walked ard the apartment it took like 5 mins to get used to but once you are used to the platform it's manageable and really comfy!! Though I suppose can't run in them haha..


----------



## jeninvan

So I know that I had imposed a ban on myself however I really don't think it's working....the fam and I went to Toronto this past couple of days for some family gatherings and the only time we went shopping was today (same day we fly out).  I went into the store and literally found the best deal I have ever gotten in my life...I'm not sure what I'm excited about more the shoes or the deals I got...may I present my new Brian Atwood babies...thanks ladies


----------



## NYCBelle

A pair of Nike Free 3.0 sneakers to work out in


----------



## gatorpooh

Jimmy Choo Anouks in metallic silver. I am supposed to be on a ban from shoe buying but I found these on the Jimmy Choo website for half off and they were the last pair. It was meant to be


----------



## Kayapo97

gatorpooh said:


> Jimmy Choo Anouks in metallic silver. I am supposed to be on a ban from shoe buying but I found these on the Jimmy Choo website for half off and they were the last pair. It was meant to be



What a wonderful bargin!


----------



## DizzyFairy

My new pair of riding boots


----------



## needloub

Just a bright pair of sneakers lol


----------



## tiffany_

HAUL. YSL tributes, HIS & HER'S Nike Frees, Christian Louboutin Bianca Botta boots, Valentino rainboots, Valentino noir stud pumps, Giuseppe Zanotti suede over-the-knee heels. 

Happy girl right here! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Divealicious

tiffany_ said:


> HAUL. YSL tributes, HIS & HER'S Nike Frees, Christian Louboutin Bianca Botta boots, Valentino rainboots, Valentino noir stud pumps, Giuseppe Zanotti suede over-the-knee heels.
> 
> Happy girl right here! &#10084;&#65039;



Wow! Great purchases, im jealous!


----------



## auth_only

platesndates said:


> Rewarding myself for selling my spare car this past weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So kate.. is going to be so painful to walk in.. haha



may I ask where do you get these So Kate??
and what are other colors that they come in??


----------



## NeonLights

tiffany_ said:


> HAUL. YSL tributes, HIS & HER'S Nike Frees, Christian Louboutin Bianca Botta boots, Valentino rainboots, Valentino noir stud pumps, Giuseppe Zanotti suede over-the-knee heels.
> 
> Happy girl right here! &#10084;&#65039;



Great haul..


----------



## NeonLights

gatorpooh said:


> Jimmy Choo Anouks in metallic silver. I am supposed to be on a ban from shoe buying but I found these on the Jimmy Choo website for half off and they were the last pair. It was meant to be



Who needs to be on a ban anyway?? Great find.


----------



## needloub

tiffany_ said:


> HAUL. YSL tributes, HIS & HER'S Nike Frees, Christian Louboutin Bianca Botta boots, Valentino rainboots, Valentino noir stud pumps, Giuseppe Zanotti suede over-the-knee heels.
> 
> Happy girl right here! &#10084;&#65039;



Awesome haul!


----------



## Ljlj

Bought in the last 3 weeks: Ferragamo Varas
- black patent with light gold hw
- red patent with gold hw
- black calf with antique silver hw


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gatorpooh said:


> Jimmy Choo Anouks in metallic silver. I am supposed to be on a ban from shoe buying but I found these on the Jimmy Choo website for half off and they were the last pair. It was meant to be



They sure are meant to be! Congrats they are very nice!


----------



## demicouture

Literally from yesterday:
The below pic 
Valentino camouflage espadrilles 
Chloe suede scalloped flat



Plus
Nike fly knit in sorbet colours
Manolo Blahnik purple suede BB
Manolo Blahnik nude patent campy

More to come tomorrow..,! Yay!!


----------



## ews

Jenni Kayne cheetah printed pony mules




Alexander McQueen Margareth Laser


----------



## canwill2

gail13 said:


> So I have been perusing the Rack stores in So Cal.  In the last month, Nordstrom has dumped alot of designer shoes at various Racks.  In particular there was alot of Prada.  Prices were about 70% off.  Here is what I found.  The Chloe boots and Prada black bow sandals were $299; most everything else was $159-179.  The Valentino pumps were 'worn and refurbished' although they looked brand new to me, despite a new sole on the bottom-these were $199.
> 
> It pays to be a frequent shopper.  Last week I found a pair of new boots for $5; yes $5.   All these shoes have the bonus of comfort, except the black sandals which are OK on comfort but way too cute to pass up.


Are those chloe susanna boots ?  And u say $299?


----------



## gail13

canwill2 said:


> Are those chloe susanna boots ?  And u say $299?



Yes, interestingly they were first purchased by another TPF'er before I found them-they didn't fit her quite right.

There is a designer event coming up sometime in the next week or two.


----------



## Tarhls

my new chucks


----------



## NeonLights

demicouture said:


> Literally from yesterday:
> The below pic
> Valentino camouflage espadrilles
> Chloe suede scalloped flat
> View attachment 2323414
> 
> 
> Plus
> Nike fly knit in sorbet colours
> Manolo Blahnik purple suede BB
> Manolo Blahnik nude patent campy
> 
> More to come tomorrow..,! Yay!!



Those Chloe flats are a dream on the foot... Super comfy!


----------



## Kayapo97

tiffany_ said:


> HAUL. YSL tributes, HIS & HER'S Nike Frees, Christian Louboutin Bianca Botta boots, Valentino rainboots, Valentino noir stud pumps, Giuseppe Zanotti suede over-the-knee heels.
> 
> Happy girl right here! &#10084;&#65039;



wow someone has been busy splashing some cash. You've covered all the bases in one go!
Love those grey valentine rockstuds, and of course the boots. Not seen those Giuseppe  Zanotti before, what is the fit and heel like? Would love to see a mod shot of those Botta boots


----------



## ews

Pedro Garcia


----------



## gatorpooh

L.A.M.B. Oxley...I had pretty much given up on finding these since they seem to be sold out everywhere. I just happened to find them at Off 5th today at an extra 30% off


----------



## beckyyb93

Got these babies on eBay for $60. I've heard they are similar to Lanvin and I needed a pair of black flats but couldn't afford a new pair of Lanvins so I'm going to give these a try. The seller was a pain in the butt to work with, they didn't understand European and US sizing but I finally just made them send me a picture of the size stamp and they are indeed the right size


----------



## jeninvan

This is my last purchases hopefully


----------



## Kayapo97

gatorpooh said:


> L.A.M.B. Oxley...I had pretty much given up on finding these since they seem to be sold out everywhere. I just happened to find them at Off 5th today at an extra 30% off



Congrats those are lovely!


----------



## NeonLights

Not the best lighting.. but you get the picture 

First pair of CO - love the pretty lady like feel on these and can't go passed a beautiful navy.


----------



## lily25

My newest addition to my Lanvin collection 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/373154


----------



## sammie225

zara heels/boots


----------



## LadySapphire

NeonLights said:


> Not the best lighting.. but you get the picture
> 
> First pair of CO - love the pretty lady like feel on these and can't go passed a beautiful navy.



Those are so pretty, remind me of ballerina shoes with that ruffle at the back, Gorgeous


----------



## LionM

Time to "boot" up for fall 2013... my new Vera Wang boots!


----------



## Kayapo97

NeonLights said:


> Not the best lighting.. but you get the picture
> 
> First pair of CO - love the pretty lady like feel on these and can't go passed a beautiful navy.



Nice, I like the fan effect on the heel, very stylish.


----------



## NeonLights

LadySapphire said:


> Those are so pretty, remind me of ballerina shoes with that ruffle at the back, Gorgeous





Kayapo97 said:


> Nice, I like the fan effect on the heel, very stylish.



Thanks ladies.. 

The heel detail is what i was sold on!


----------



## gatorpooh

Valentino Rockstud Metallic Wedge from Last Call...less than $300  LOVE these!!!
I am SERIOUSLY banned now!!!


----------



## LadySapphire

I had a pair of kickers as a teen and they were so comfortable, so have been coveting these and found them today,perfect for winter.


----------



## umlm

Ballerinas quilted- black patent leather from Chanel. Very recent purchase from my last short trip to Paris


----------



## sdye

Handmade Italian leather boots by Officine Creative.
Found at my fave Amsterdam shoe boutique, Daniele Dentici. Love! 
Originally 450, but luckily waited until they were on sale.


----------



## missyb

Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots in black nappa from Saks


----------



## green.bee

sdye said:


> View attachment 2332744
> 
> 
> Handmade Italian leather boots by Officine Creative.
> Found at my fave Amsterdam shoe boutique, Daniele Dentici. Love!
> Originally 450, but luckily waited until they were on sale.



I like them a lot!


----------



## sdye

green.bee said:


> I like them a lot!



Thanks green.bee! I love the make and have a tiny collection.


----------



## leslie_x

my new guess ankle boots:


----------



## cherubicanh

So ready for fall!  New flat Chanel boots!


----------



## DearHaayet

Valentino Rockstud 10cm


----------



## gatorpooh

DearHaayet said:


> Valentino Rockstud 10cm



Beautiful! I just purchased the Rockstud wedges. The heels are on my Christmas list.


----------



## DearHaayet

gatorpooh said:


> Beautiful! I just purchased the Rockstud wedges. The heels are on my Christmas list.



Thanks!


----------



## Loubspassion

Tom Ford 120 mm in brown kid leather.


----------



## sambalsotong

My new Valentino rockstud flats in Lilac! I'M A HAPPY BUNNY! &#128156;


----------



## demicouture

Sambalsotong, that shade is absolutely fab, congrats!!!


Here my latest, although I got a few in between I still need to take pics of.
Waited for these for ever!
Christian Louboutin 
Rolling spikes grenadine/grenadine


----------



## NeonLights

sambalsotong said:


> My new Valentino rockstud flats in Lilac! I'M A HAPPY BUNNY! &#128156;



Such a pretty shade..


----------



## cvlshopaholic

my first pair of Maniacs..I'm officially addicted, I'm about to order another pair  these look dark in the photos but they are a beautiful bright royal blue


----------



## aprilraign

Just purchased this boot from a trusted reseller.  Can someone tell me the name when this boot came out and what the original price was?


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

Tarhls said:


> View attachment 2324184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new chucks



I love those chucks!! they are too cute!!!


----------



## nascar fan

Marc Jacobs Collection
Fall '13


----------



## gail13

aprilraign said:


> Just purchased this boot from a trusted reseller.  Can someone tell me the name when this boot came out and what the original price was?



Those are gorgeous.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

My quirky kate spade taxi flats are my most recent purchase.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

nascar fan said:


> Marc Jacobs Collection
> Fall '13



These are so pretty! 



sambalsotong said:


> My new Valentino rockstud flats in Lilac! I'M A HAPPY BUNNY! &#55357;&#56476;



Gorgeous color! I would love to add a pair of rock studs to my collection!



demicouture said:


> Sambalsotong, that shade is absolutely fab, congrats!!!
> 
> 
> Here my latest, although I got a few in between I still need to take pics of.
> Waited for these for ever!
> Christian Louboutin
> Rolling spikes grenadine/grenadine
> View attachment 2335895



Beautiful shade! I love these with the studs and the pink makes them even better!


----------



## mameakua

sambalsotong said:


> My new Valentino rockstud flats in Lilac! I'M A HAPPY BUNNY! &#128156;






Love the color.......


----------



## angelcove

cherubicanh said:


> So ready for fall!  New flat Chanel boots!



Love these! They r on my wishlist!!!


----------



## angelcove

hellokatiegirl said:


> My quirky kate spade taxi flats are my most recent purchase.



So cute!


----------



## Divealicious

My new London Sole Henrietta flats in neon yellow (to match my neon yellow leopard jumper )


----------



## gatorpooh

Bottega Veneta Metallic Pumps


----------



## agalarowicz

these cuties


----------



## ColdSteel

Valentino Rockstud flats... Birthday gift from Mama Steel!


----------



## canwill2

gail13 said:


> Yes, interestingly they were first purchased by another TPF'er before I found them-they didn't fit her quite right.
> 
> There is a designer event coming up sometime in the next week or two.


Wow!  I want those Susanna's so desperately I would luv to find em for $299. Do you have the sku by chance?  I know it's a long shot, but I've found stuff at the rack with a sku.


----------



## mmcarron

ColdSteel said:


> Valentino Rockstud flats... Birthday gift from Mama Steel!
> 
> View attachment 2343872



What a great gift! I'm only *slightly* jealous


----------



## Sculli

These celine metal plate shoes just arrived by mail & they fit .


----------



## flower71

Sculli said:


> These celine metal plate shoes just arrived by mail & they fit .
> View attachment 2345068


OMG! You lucky devil, those shoes are TDF!


----------



## Sculli

flower71 said:


> OMG! You lucky devil, those shoes are TDF!



Thx! Here's my 2nd purchase in 1 week. Charlotte Olympia kitty flats.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sculli said:


> These celine metal plate shoes just arrived by mail & they fit .
> View attachment 2345068




these are awesome


----------



## ColdSteel

I won a prize in a Belle Sigerson Morrison contest and chose these eggplant suede wedges.


----------



## CathyQ

My new "Wang"s! Can't stop buying them, it's now my favourite brand.


----------



## CathyQ

cathyq said:


> my new "wang"s! Can't stop buying them, it's now my favourite brand. :d


----------



## Kfoorya2

Sculli said:


> Thx! Here's my 2nd purchase in 1 week. Charlotte Olympia kitty flats.
> View attachment 2346562



These are super cute! Love them


----------



## Jesssh

I ordered these off the Coach Factory sale - clearance 70% off! I liked these when they were full price. I plan to return at least one of the purple pairs, but I kind of like all of them.... 




They should be here on Friday. Can't wait!


----------



## mcpro

my new YSL Gisele bootie in suede love it


----------



## EMDOC

Stuart Weitzman 5050 Reserve in black nappa and black suede. I could not decide, so I solved the problem by keeping both.


----------



## gail13

canwill2 said:


> Wow!  I want those Susanna's so desperately I would luv to find em for $299. Do you have the sku by chance?  I know it's a long shot, but I've found stuff at the rack with a sku.



Sorry it took so long, but here is the sku; it is really hard to read the numbers, maybe they can scan it at a store.


----------



## Tarhls

mcpro said:


> View attachment 2353600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new YSL Gisele bootie in suede love it



Gorgeous YSL's


----------



## dragonette

Probably the first and last time I buy Free People boots. Love the design but the quality is awful lol! A far far cry from my Frye's!


----------



## mcpro

Tarhls said:


> Gorgeous YSL's



thanks, and it's very comfortable....


----------



## Kayapo97

EMDOC said:


> View attachment 2353704
> 
> Stuart Weitzman 5050 Reserve in black nappa and black suede. I could not decide, so I solved the problem by keeping both.



Excellent decision! enjoy.


----------



## DearHaayet

No stilettos or sexy boots,just Betulas.
Best thing ever for my soles!


----------



## llyymyc

My just arrived Gucci Beverly patent.


----------



## DearHaayet

llyymyc said:


> My just arrived Gucci Beverly patent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2356562



I tried those on and the fit was quite narrow.
How did yours fit?Mod shot?


----------



## llyymyc

DearHaayet said:


> I tried those on and the fit was quite narrow.
> How did yours fit?Mod shot?



Well I have narrow feet so the fit was quite alright. I am usually 35.5 in ysl tribtoos but took 35 for these.. I find them quite comfortable actually. Will take a mod shot whn I wear these babies out. 

If you are interested I got them on far fetch from wunderl. The whole process was quite fast and relatively good.


----------



## mcpro

my new Isabel Marant Dicker boots in black suede yay!


----------



## ColdSteel

Vintage Chanel engineer boots. Wish I knew the age. 110105 is stamped next to the size.


----------



## Straight-Laced

ColdSteel said:


> Vintage Chanel engineer boots. Wish I knew the age. 110105 is stamped next to the size.
> 
> View attachment 2359129
> 
> View attachment 2359130



Gorgeous!  Love them!
Love vintage Chanel, love Chanel boots


----------



## LAvuittongirl

New leopard slip on sneakers


----------



## smile4me6

LAvuittongirl said:


> New leopard slip on sneakers
> 
> View attachment 2361304




Love these!!! May I ask where you got these from and how much?


----------



## artjen

Fitwell Elizabeth.  Super comfy and a great deal!!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

smile4me6 said:


> Love these!!! May I ask where you got these from and how much?



Gap!!!  I think they were around $60??


----------



## Tall1Grl

Im sooooo excited !!!! Found these Choos at Nordies today $59!!!!! Lady at the register was like "Wow!" And i'm like yeah i can't believe it either! I couldnt get to the register fast enough in case it was a mismark! But it was $59! Box, shoe bag, and shoes pristine!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Here they are! My girlfriends ditched me so I went by myself...so these made my day!!!! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## redstone

Hello, I'm new here, though I've been following the threads as a non-member. Glad to join in the fun! I realised there's not much buzz about the Decollete 554s. So thought I'd share the pair I bought so people get to see more pics of them.  I really had my heart set on the pigalles (100mm cos I honestly would get more use out of a heel height that's manageable for me). Unfortunately, those were out of stock but these are really stunning too. My Loubie lover friend advised me to get the 554s cos with a lower height, it's sexier to get a skinnier heel. They don't look so clunky from behind. I thought so too, especially when I held them next to a 100mm pigalle. Wish the toe box wasn't so long, but the extra pointy tip and toe cleavage looks killer with jeans. The first time I wore these, I couldn't have them on for 30mins but they're nicely worn in now and much more comfy. Okie, so here's the reveal!


----------



## fiona_uk

redstone said:


> I realised there's not much buzz about the Decollete 554s. So thought I'd share the pair I bought so people get to see more pics of them.   Okie, so here's the reveal!


 
You must be over the moon! Well done!


----------



## Tall1Grl

redstone said:


> Hello, I'm new here, though I've been following the threads as a non-member. Glad to join in the fun! I realised there's not much buzz about the Decollete 554s. So thought I'd share the pair I bought so people get to see more pics of them.  I really had my heart set on the pigalles (100mm cos I honestly would get more use out of a heel height that's manageable for me). Unfortunately, those were out of stock but these are really stunning too. My Loubie lover friend advised me to get the 554s cos with a lower height, it's sexier to get a skinnier heel. They don't look so clunky from behind. I thought so too, especially when I held them next to a 100mm pigalle. Wish the toe box wasn't so long, but the extra pointy tip and toe cleavage looks killer with jeans. The first time I wore these, I couldn't have them on for 30mins but they're nicely worn in now and much more comfy. Okie, so here's the reveal!




I love your patent CL's! I patent !


----------



## redstone

Tall1Grl said:


> I love your patent CL's! I patent !


They are the sexiest thing ever! But takes a while to break in and sometimes make squeaking noises. But I love them.


----------



## redstone

fiona_uk said:


> You must be over the moon! Well done!


Thanks! Looking forward to my next purchase.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## shopingisfun

LV Mono Louise Pump


----------



## Kayapo97

Tall1Grl said:


> Im sooooo excited !!!! Found these Choos at Nordies today $59!!!!! Lady at the register was like "Wow!" And i'm like yeah i can't believe it either! I couldnt get to the register fast enough in case it was a mismark! But it was $59! Box, shoe bag, and shoes pristine!



Congrats, love the colour, an amazing find!


----------



## Kayapo97

redstone said:


> Hello, I'm new here, though I've been following the threads as a non-member. Glad to join in the fun! I realised there's not much buzz about the Decollete 554s. So thought I'd share the pair I bought so people get to see more pics of them.  I really had my heart set on the pigalles (100mm cos I honestly would get more use out of a heel height that's manageable for me). Unfortunately, those were out of stock but these are really stunning too. My Loubie lover friend advised me to get the 554s cos with a lower height, it's sexier to get a skinnier heel. They don't look so clunky from behind. I thought so too, especially when I held them next to a 100mm pigalle. Wish the toe box wasn't so long, but the extra pointy tip and toe cleavage looks killer with jeans. The first time I wore these, I couldn't have them on for 30mins but they're nicely worn in now and much more comfy. Okie, so here's the reveal!



Welcome, thanks for sharing, lovely shoes, enjoy.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Kayapo97 said:


> Congrats, love the colour, an amazing find!



Thank you Kayapo!


----------



## Tall1Grl

shopingisfun said:


> View attachment 2363776
> 
> 
> View attachment 2363778
> 
> 
> LV Mono Louise Pump


I Love LV shoes too and these look great on you!!


----------



## coutureddd

valentino naked rockstud in black





lv be bop wedge sneaker


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

My new babies - *GIVENCHY Guerra Shark Tooth Heels*


----------



## Straight-Laced

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new babies - *GIVENCHY Guerra Shark Tooth Heels*
> 
> View attachment 2366782
> 
> 
> View attachment 2366783
> 
> 
> View attachment 2366784
> 
> 
> View attachment 2366785



Those babies are HOT!!!


----------



## llyymyc

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new babies - *GIVENCHY Guerra Shark Tooth Heels*
> 
> View attachment 2366782
> 
> 
> View attachment 2366783
> 
> 
> View attachment 2366784
> 
> 
> View attachment 2366785



Lovely!!! I have been contemplating to get a pair of these babies. 

How's the fit and are they comfy?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Straight-Laced said:


> Those babies are HOT!!!



hehe thanks Straight-Laced! I think they're fierce too! 



llyymyc said:


> Lovely!!! I have been contemplating to get a pair of these babies.
> 
> How's the fit and are they comfy?



Oooh you must! They're really unique and just totally awesome!

Hmm... the fit length-wise is probably true-to-size, but I'd recommend getting them half size up which is what I did because (1) your feet may slide forward and there's not much to bound your feet in other than that thin strap in the front so you don't want "foot overhang" kwim? and (2) the ankle strap is a bit stiff, it fits around well, but it really restricts your movement. Good luck!

Here's another pic:


----------



## gatorpooh

ABS over the knee rhinestone studded boots. Can't wait to wear these! It's still in the 90's here in Florida


----------



## diamondigrl1

Here are mine Love these and Gourg and so classic!&#55357;&#56845;&#10084;&#65039;&#55357;&#56416;


----------



## TMA

Balenciaga pumps.  Love me some skin


----------



## gatorpooh

Christian Louboutin So Kate


----------



## Kayapo97

gatorpooh said:


> ABS over the knee rhinestone studded boots. Can't wait to wear these! It's still in the 90's here in Florida



Nice boots, can't really see the rhinestones in the picture.


----------



## gatorpooh

Kayapo97 said:


> Nice boots, can't really see the rhinestones in the picture.



Thanks! I was definitely inspired by your beautiful boot collection! I should have taken a better picture. They have just enough bling to still look classy and not too over the top.


----------



## TMA

gatorpooh said:


> Christian Louboutin So Kate




Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Kayapo97

gatorpooh said:


> Thanks! I was definitely inspired by your beautiful boot collection! I should have taken a better picture. They have just enough bling to still look classy and not too over the top.



That's probably why I cannot see them, they are scattered not in a pattern.

Oh thank you always nice to know others look at these things and can get inspiration. Presume it doesn't cool down enough to wear them for a while yet?


----------



## Danielle81

gatorpooh said:


> ABS over the knee rhinestone studded boots. Can't wait to wear these! It's still in the 90's here in Florida


Those are great!  I have such a hard time buying boots knowing that I'll only wear them once or twice during the "winter" down here.

BTW, Go Gators!


----------



## MJLW

So in love with these rockstud pumps.


----------



## gatorpooh

Danielle81 said:


> Those are great!  I have such a hard time buying boots knowing that I'll only wear them once or twice during the "winter" down here.
> 
> BTW, Go Gators!



Thanks! Sometimes I wonder why I even buy boots because it rarely gets cold enough to wear them here. I do love them though!
Go Gators


----------



## mcpro

Me new IM Dicker in bronze


----------



## Brandless

After wasting a lot of money buying flats that were not necessarily cheap but a little but more affordable, I finally decided to invest in a pair of AGL. I have never had a pair of shoes that were so comfortable right from the start, no breaking in. And unlike the Tory Burch flats, this pair is extremely flattering to my not so narrow, not so wide feet. This is one purchase that is definitely worth the price tag.



Attilio Giusti Leombruni Toe Cap Ballet Flat in Tmoro Tortoise from Nordstrom.


----------



## holleigh

My new "do everything" (they work great dressed up or down) Russell & Bromley "Gold Dust" ankle boots x


----------



## fiona_uk

holleigh said:


> My new "do everything" (they work great dressed up or down) Russell & Bromley "Gold Dust" ankle boots x


 
Super cool! x


----------



## holleigh

fiona_uk said:


> Super cool! x



Thank you !! (and the best bit is .. the are actually comfortable !) xxHolls


----------



## NeonLights

MJLW said:


> View attachment 2370407
> 
> So in love with these rockstud pumps.



Can't get off the rockstud action! Love the colour


----------



## angelstacie04

gatorpooh said:


> Christian Louboutin So Kate



OMG! Those are just sooo beautiful and gorgeous and any other positive word that's in the dictionary! lol


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Just got my stuart weitzman boot today. They are really big on me. So im gonna have to get .5 size smaller. But the Reserve dont have a 4.5 now. Should I get the demiswoon wedge 5050 instead??


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

More pics


----------



## chessmont

will it help to buy insoles for them?  That may make them feel 1/2 size smaller.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

chessmont said:


> will it help to buy insoles for them?  That may make them feel 1/2 size smaller.



The shoes run almost 1 size bigger unfortunately. But if I dont like the wedge heel version than I guess I can try to put insoles


----------



## NeonLights

Whilst patiently waiting for the valentinos to arrive.. got these today..


----------



## Sariina

Love those Louboutins NeonLights! What's the name of the shoe?


----------



## Kayapo97

They look fine on shaft length on you!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Kayapo97 said:


> They look fine on shaft length on you!



Thank you. I tried on the demiswoon 5050 today and i fall in love. I ordered them over the phone Saturday. So i should get them soon.


----------



## NeonLights

Sariina said:


> Love those Louboutins NeonLights! What's the name of the shoe?



Thanks! They are called Rena


----------



## clutchie

A pair of Lentella ballerinas from See by Chloé


----------



## Kayapo97

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Thank you. I tried on the demiswoon 5050 today and i fall in love. I ordered them over the phone Saturday. So i should get them soon.



Sounds like you are having a serious boot love moment - can't wait to see the pictures when you get them.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Kayapo97 said:


> Sounds like you are having a serious boot love moment - can't wait to see the pictures when you get them.



lol..yes im excited too. i always though that i cant wear OTK boots.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Two more shoes i got yesterday. A pair of lovely Lamu booties by CL, and a Roger vivier in my size finally. It always sold out or never even make sth this small. I went there to try on on booties and boot. so it was a surprise lol. Cant attach any pics donno why.


----------



## hanagirl

Leopard Christian Louboutin heels.  Yay!  Rrrraaaawwr!


----------



## Kayapo97

hanagirl said:


> Leopard Christian Louboutin heels.  Yay!  Rrrraaaawwr!
> 
> View attachment 2381046



Love those shoes - perhaps a man eater?

Made me giggle as at weekend I saw a car entirely painted in Leopard spots.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

CL Lamu


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Rv


----------



## NeonLights

hanagirl said:


> Leopard Christian Louboutin heels.  Yay!  Rrrraaaawwr!
> 
> View attachment 2381046



The leopard is always perfect on louboutins.. Love!


----------



## umlm

Chanel espadrille in canvas


----------



## DearHaayet

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> CL Lamu


I like those.
They're making me rethink CL.


----------



## MindyC

Having my first pair of ferragamo


----------



## Kfoorya2

shopingisfun said:


> View attachment 2363776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2363778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Mono Louise Pump




In love &#10084;&#65039; they are very pretty


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

DearHaayet said:


> I like those.
> They're making me rethink CL.



you should try them on. they are actually pretty comfortable despite the height. I think it'll go with everything from mini dress to jeans or waterer. It runs half size too small so I'm waiting for my new pair to come in lol..


----------



## Love Of My Life

Today a nice find... a ponyskin RV with ponyskin buckle


----------



## Strawberryplums

Sparkly black ugg shoes...
Hope they'll be comfy for walking in nyc...


----------



## Vix74

Bought the very last pair of CL Declic 120 pumps from The Outnet, just waiting for them to dispatch &#128077;&#128096;


----------



## DearHaayet

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> you should try them on. they are actually pretty comfortable despite the height. I think it'll go with everything from mini dress to jeans or waterer. It runs half size too small so I'm waiting for my new pair to come in lol..


Cool.
Please post mod pics when you can. 
I'm perplexed about the chunky looking heel.


----------



## Kfoorya2

Vix74 said:


> Bought the very last pair of CL Declic 120 pumps from The Outnet, just waiting for them to dispatch &#128077;&#128096;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2385872




Never Knew outnet had Loubies! Congrats!


----------



## dhee_un

My first Manolo from Saks!


----------



## Divealicious

dhee_un said:


> My first Manolo from Saks!
> 
> View attachment 2387453



Such a beautiful color and style. Always reminds me of SATC


----------



## HappyLaura001

Boutique 9 Studded High Top Sneakers - Katrine x


----------



## NeonLights

dhee_un said:


> My first Manolo from Saks!
> 
> View attachment 2387453



I love these... The colour is amazing!!


----------



## Divealicious

Still undecided on whether they are a little too 'tacky' for me, but they were such a steal I couldn't resist...


----------



## Vix74

dhee_un said:


> My first Manolo from Saks!
> 
> View attachment 2387453


They're stunning!


----------



## Vix74

Kfoorya2 said:


> Never Knew outnet had Loubies! Congrats!


Thank you  Yep, I figured I'd have a look after their Louboutin secret sale ended and some went on sale to the public. I noticed they had about 47 different styles; these I liked the most AND were in my size. They're due to arrive tomorrow, yay!


----------



## LingLingSarah

I love the soft lambskin and beautiful color of my JC


----------



## auth_only

umlm said:


> Chanel espadrille in canvas
> View attachment 2384804



where do you get this??


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

dhee_un said:


> My first Manolo from Saks!
> 
> View attachment 2387453



Love these.


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

coutureddd said:


> valentino naked rockstud in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lv


 
those are cuute, i love that they are clear.  very pretty!


----------



## Tikocookie

My new custom Vara from Ferragamo...Navy blue with Turquoise bow and heel


----------



## HappyLaura001

Salvatore Ferragamo 'Taissa' Flat


----------



## Archipelago

Stuart Weitzman Hitest suede otk boots in black


----------



## Vix74

Got these vintage Fendi heels on eBay today, they just arrived in the mail. Love them and they're in really good condition.


----------



## sneezz

Unexpected purchase from Nordies today.


----------



## Brigitte031

MindyC said:


> View attachment 2385643
> 
> Having my first pair of ferragamo



Eeee! Perfect shoes. I'm definitely considering a pair verrrry seriously. Talk about a staple shoe!!



LingLingSarah said:


> I love the soft lambskin and beautiful color of my JC



Oh these look so fun!! What a fabulous pair of loafers. 



Tikocookie said:


> My new custom Vara from Ferragamo...Navy blue with Turquoise bow and heel



The same as Olivia Palermo's pair! She made this colorway look so fresh but still so classic. I considered making this colorway and figured ... hmmm maybe I should get basic black first? Lol!



sneezz said:


> Unexpected purchase from Nordies today.



Nice!! The leopard looks so good on you. What brand are these?


----------



## Harpertoo

I was considering these all week....Something to perk up my black wardrobe!


----------



## sneezz

Brigitte031 said:


> Nice!! The leopard looks so good on you. What brand are these?



Thanks! They're Enzo Angiolini. On sale at Nordies now!


----------



## HappyLaura001

Tikocookie said:


> My new custom Vara from Ferragamo...Navy blue with Turquoise bow and heel


I love your shoes!


----------



## smile4me6

Harpertoo said:


> I was considering these all week....Something to perk up my black wardrobe!




Love these!!! Are they made by zara?  Black dress, these shoes and a red handbag ( my fave is Chanel) you would be totally working it!!!


----------



## Harpertoo

smile4me6 said:


> Love these!!! Are they made by zara?  Black dress, these shoes and a red handbag ( my fave is Chanel) you would be totally working it!!!


Thanks! They're Alexandre Birman. New designer for me - I'll see how it goes!
I love the style, and had trouble finding this style, in my size, with my usual brands.....


----------



## babybapeh

Tory Burch&#65306;&#65289;


----------



## clu13

L.a.m.b.


----------



## Dego

Finally got around to taking pics of these.. Made by Fabulously Fetish, customized after my specifications.


----------



## violatorer

gatorpooh said:


> Christian Louboutin So Kate



Do the shoes run true to size?


----------



## IramImtiaz

clu13 said:


> L.a.m.b.
> 
> View attachment 2394428



Ooooh these are cool. Very different, I like that!


----------



## LaDonna

clu13 said:


> L.a.m.b.
> 
> View attachment 2394428




&#128525; love them


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

Dego said:


> Finally got around to taking pics of these.. Made by Fabulously Fetish, customized after my specifications.




Are they supposed to be like that in the back?


----------



## Dego

ShoeConnoisseur said:


> Are they supposed to be like that in the back?



 Supposed to be like what?


----------



## gatorpooh

violatorer said:


> Do the shoes run true to size?



I am normally a 38 in European sizing and I took a 37 1/2 in the So Kate. With that being said, they are a little tight in the toe box, but I know they will stretch. The length is perfect. I originally purchased a 38 but I was having heel slippage. I know some women take their TTS.


----------



## clu13

IramImtiaz said:


> Ooooh these are cool. Very different, I like that!





LaDonna said:


> &#128525; love them



Thank you very much!


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

Dego said:


> Supposed to be like what?



The heel is slanted in the back photos, but not your front or side photos. How is the fit?


----------



## Dego

ShoeConnoisseur said:


> The heel is slanted in the back photos, but not your front or side photos. How is the fit?



The heel is not slanted, I'm leaning my feet.


----------



## butterfij

I got these beautiful shoes from the outnet. Going to wear them at my university winter ball


----------



## jmcadon

Just got these Jimmy Choo Border boots...so comfy


----------



## Brazucaa

Dego said:


> Finally got around to taking pics of these.. Made by Fabulously Fetish, customized after my specifications.


 
Lovely shoes - slant or no slant . Actually, the slant gives it a sexy touch IMO. Loved the stockings too. What did you ask for in your customization ?


----------



## loubie99

Just picked up these brand new Jimmy Choo's for $300l - brand new, and my first eBay purchase! I'm starting to like this eBay thing!


----------



## NeonLights

Another pair of loubies  and finally pulled the trigger on the RS cage flats..


----------



## jpham1458

I want new shoes now


----------



## Kayapo97

NeonLights said:


> Another pair of loubies  and finally pulled the trigger on the RS cage flats..



Love those CLs, what are you going to wear with them?


----------



## NeonLights

Kayapo97 said:


> Love those CLs, what are you going to wear with them?



Thinking with jeans first up for a dinner party.. Just busting to get them out


----------



## Neah Alexandra

Giuseppe Zanotti boot haull!!! My new reasons to love cold weather


----------



## jess236

J. Crew Aggie Ankle Boots in Black 
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/boots/PRDOVR~04567/04567.jsp


----------



## Fun2BAround

My new B Brian Atwoods.  I love this shoe on my foot.  I feel like none of the pics on the 'net do it any justice.  Very tall hell, but I am going to rock them from valet to a restaurant or lounge or a friend's house LOL!


----------



## astromantic

I can't stop smiling when I pull these out. Never heard of this designer but I love the cut and jewel work on the shoe. It is velvet but from my research, black velvet isn't impossible to maintain and need waterproofing and avoiding downpours which I think I can do!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kennel & Schmenger


----------



## cubby

Louis Vuitton Loyalty ankle boots in black.


----------



## Lena186

Great thread!


----------



## Kayapo97

The boots I most desired! Emilio Pucci AW13 thigh high 

See the threads below for more.


----------



## Fun2BAround

Those thigh highs are luscious!!!


----------



## lovechanel920

cubby said:


> View attachment 2408100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Loyalty ankle boots in black.



Super cute.


----------



## Fun2BAround

Just scored these today at NM Last Call (Grapevine)....love them!  Don't know what I will wear them with just yet, but I HAD to to buy them....


----------



## Kayapo97

Fun2BAround said:


> Those thigh highs are luscious!!!


 
Thanks and I like your Choo's I am sure you will find something nice to pair them with.


----------



## tiffany_

Scored the Charlotte Olympia's on outnet. Love them! So excited for the holidays


----------



## Kayapo97

tiffany_ said:


> Scored the Charlotte Olympia's on outnet. Love them! So excited for the holidays


 
Love the red suede booties, congrats


----------



## allthatleather

I bought julian hakes mojito shoes. Surprisingly there have been no thread on mojito shoes in here. I must say that against all odds I find it very comfortable to wear. I've used it to go clubbing once and not a single blister nor aching.  And it's easy to walk in with. Although they looked more like a sandal rather than shoe.


----------



## Lena186

allthatleather said:


> I bought julian hakes mojito shoes. Surprisingly there have been no thread on mojito shoes in here. I must say that against all odds I find it very comfortable to wear. I've used it to go clubbing once and not a single blister nor aching.  And it's easy to walk in with. Although they looked more like a sandal rather than shoe.



Amazing pair!! Congrats


----------



## Divealicious

allthatleather said:


> I bought julian hakes mojito shoes. Surprisingly there have been no thread on mojito shoes in here. I must say that against all odds I find it very comfortable to wear. I've used it to go clubbing once and not a single blister nor aching.  And it's easy to walk in with. Although they looked more like a sandal rather than shoe.



Those are amazing! &#9825;


----------



## Kayapo97

allthatleather said:


> I bought julian hakes mojito shoes. Surprisingly there have been no thread on mojito shoes in here. I must say that against all odds I find it very comfortable to wear. I've used it to go clubbing once and not a single blister nor aching.  And it's easy to walk in with. Although they looked more like a sandal rather than shoe.


 
You are the first person I know to have got a pair of these, I posted a thread about him back in September as these shoes are made using 3D printing.

What are they like to wear?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Fiorentini & Baker


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Here's the pic :greengrin:


----------



## allthatleather

Kayapo97 said:


> You are the first person I know to have got a pair of these, I posted a thread about him back in September as these shoes are made using 3D printing.
> 
> What are they like to wear?



3D printing? That's interesting. I find his design is unique. Plus he's actually an architect turned designer who won awards for this mojito shoes. They are comfortable to wear and has good grips around your feet. They are made of some kind of plastic and rubber sole. He had one pair made exclusively for Thor 2 movie, as requested by Marvel.


----------



## teddyak

Pigalle 100mm multi color studs


----------



## teddyak

Valentino 100 mm rockstud


----------



## teddyak

! !


----------



## allthatleather

Valentino rockstud nude 100mm


----------



## teddyak

Let try again


----------



## Jesssh

My first pair of tall boots and I think I'm addicted! I have two more pairs on order in tan and brown (different styles). 




And I'm thinking about getting some snow boots today that went on sale....


----------



## coutureddd

from saks


----------



## mcpro

Rag and bone Newbury  in charcoal suede


----------



## 126baby

My latest acquisitions! Comfort is as impt as style to me so Melissa jelly shoes to the rescue! If you wonder where I got them: www.facebook.com/melbyJules where they were heavily discounted. Delivery took less than a week to me in Singapore. Heh


----------



## MargotChanning

I've been baaaddd :


----------



## MargotChanning

Death by NYC Saks!


----------



## Lena186

MargotChanning said:


> Death by NYC Saks!



Amazing choices. Congrats! What's the brand of the last suede boots?


----------



## MargotChanning

Lena186 said:


> Amazing choices. Congrats! What's the brand of the last suede boots?


 
Thank you so much!!!! They are Giuseppe Zanotti.


----------



## sooz19

Just picked up these over the weekend...Ugg Dandylion.


----------



## Lena186

MargotChanning said:


> Thank you so much!!!! They are Giuseppe Zanotti.



Great pair! Enjoy them


----------



## Love Of My Life

Great picks


----------



## Pollie-Jean

mcpro said:


> View attachment 2415222
> View attachment 2415227
> 
> 
> Rag and bone Newbury  in charcoal suede



Wow


----------



## allthatleather

This beauty just arrived at my door this morning

Valentino rockstud red patent


----------



## Jesssh

Bandolino leather boots at almost half off:




Very "equestrian" and very comfortable. The leather seems soft, maybe a little fragile. I"ll keep the leather conditioner handy.

I think I'm going to live in tall boots this season.


----------



## .pursefiend.

allthatleather said:


> I bought julian hakes mojito shoes. Surprisingly there have been no thread on mojito shoes in here. I must say that against all odds I find it very comfortable to wear. I've used it to go clubbing once and not a single blister nor aching.  And it's easy to walk in with. Although they looked more like a sandal rather than shoe.



wow


----------



## minhasa

Congrats on the purchases everyone!!! 

Just got this Tom Ford from Amuze.



I have love/hate feelings for that site and can NEVER go there again.  Too tempting.


----------



## PrincessCypress

allthatleather said:


> This beauty just arrived at my door this morning
> 
> Valentino rockstud red patent



Ooooooohhh...I'm in love with these!


----------



## hunny_bii

My new Charlotte Olympia Debbies!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Just got these the other day...weather forecast says rain is coming on Friday! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Scottish Girl

Gianvito Rossi


----------



## kaori

Manolo Blahnik Chaos and Fendi Polifonia T- Strap


----------



## Lena186

kaori said:


> Manolo Blahnik Chaos and Fendi Polifonia T- Strap
> View attachment 2420575



Fendi....&#128525; Superb


----------



## NeonLights

kaori said:


> Manolo Blahnik Chaos and Fendi Polifonia T- Strap
> View attachment 2420575



The heel on those fendi !!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I got these for a steal at Nordstrom Rack! These Stuart Weitzman boots are super soft!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kaori said:


> Manolo Blahnik Chaos and Fendi Polifonia T- Strap
> View attachment 2420575



Lovely selections!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

MargotChanning said:


> Death by NYC Saks!



YUmmy!! Beautiful selections!


----------



## gail13

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I got these for a steal at Nordstrom Rack! These Stuart Weitzman boots are super soft!!!




Love those.


----------



## RTA

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I got these for a steal at Nordstrom Rack! These Stuart Weitzman boots are super soft!!!



Beautiful boots!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

RTA said:


> Beautiful boots!


Thanks RTA!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I got these for a steal at Nordstrom Rack! These Stuart Weitzman boots are super soft!!!




Love these!


----------



## Scottish Girl

Sergio Rossi


----------



## jen1114

Charlotte Olympia


----------



## emmanuellectr

These Givenchy rubber riding boots


----------



## Agg0727

These Frye veronica boots


----------



## namie

Stuart Weitzman


----------



## LabelLover81

Barney's brand boots from the Barney's outlet. A steal at $50!!!


----------



## TheSocialite

Hi ladies. I am very new to PF so I can't start a thread as of yet. However I need help sizing the Miu miu gingham sling backs. They are a 39.5 and I wear a 9/9.5 US. Will these fit. I. Nervous because they don't allow for returns. Thanks


----------



## LabelLover81

emmanuellectr said:


> These Givenchy rubber riding boots


I really like these!  Let me know if they get really hot during wear if you can. I love them


----------



## taupelover

the Givenchy boots are gorgeous!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Nothing exciting, but I still love them!


----------



## umlm

My very new Purchase of  Louis Vuitton. 3 in 1 boots.


----------



## Pishi

So excited after weeks and weeks of waiting, these are on their way to me:  90 mm leopard Manolo Blahnik BB's.  I'll post pictures after I receive them.


----------



## umlm

forgot to post the picture before wearing my boots out. Here is my Hermes Lennon


----------



## zaaz

My Christmas gift to myself, Ferragamo patent leather Varinas in the color lava. Obsessed!


----------



## Lena186

Maison Martin Margiela fringe boots from Yoox. Love them!


----------



## All Smiles

Today I picked up Miss Very Prive 120 for 45% off during boxing day sales


----------



## ahnyah

Stella McCartney Hadley boots 33
still love them to death


----------



## llyymyc

My new tributes...


----------



## llyymyc

llyymyc said:


> my new tributes...


----------



## Lena186

llyymyc said:


> View attachment 2441867



Great color, congrats


----------



## shertion

Just bought these! So cute, and surprisingly for heels, fairly comfy.


http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-york-peep-toe-platform-pumps?ID=596853


----------



## sammie225

my isabel marant tacy boots


----------



## Seedlessplum

Nothing expensive here, but absolutely thrilled to get these at great discounts:
- Limited Ed silver studded Dr Martens Boots
- Gold colored wedges from Pedder Red
- 3 pairs of Melissa wedges

And gosh, I had a hard time checking them into the plane, but its all worthwhile


----------



## Lena186

-Balenciaga glove sandals
-Bimba and Lola grey pony hair boots
-Carvela by Kurt Geiger strappy sandals


----------



## clu13

Tory burch adaire 30mm booties


----------



## NeonLights

llyymyc said:


> View attachment 2441867



Great colour! Congrats


----------



## prettychinadoll

New Sam Edelman pumps!! They were like 70%off at Bloomingdales.


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

Make Up Trash for a STEAL on eBay!


----------



## MrsHoneycutt




----------



## aurora_p

When it comes to shoes, I have a thing for classics I guess 








Gianvito Rossi "Camnero"





Salvatore Ferragamo "Varina"


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

aurora_p said:


> When it comes to shoes, I have a thing for classics I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gianvito Rossi "Camnero"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo "Varina"



Love them both!!! Beautiful, classy, and easy to pair with outfits


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I got some casual shoes for everyday wear during the sales - Prada's suede wedge runners


----------



## arnott

clu13 said:


> Tory burch adaire 30mm booties
> View attachment 2443187



I like these!  Are they comfortable?  I can't find them on the website.


----------



## ews

CL Bianca 140s


----------



## clu13

arnott said:


> I like these!  Are they comfortable?  I can't find them on the website.



Thank you! They are actually very comfortable - I bought them for a day in Philly since I forgot to pack anything remotely appropriate.  I walked all day with no issues.  I think they are sold out - I happen to find them at a boutique on an after xmas sale (runway in Scranton, PA - they take phone orders - they had a few pairs.  Also Jildor has 5.5 and 9.5 for $297)


----------



## clu13

ews said:


> CL Bianca 140s



Gorgeous!  Perfect color for you!


----------



## PrincessCypress

ews said:


> CL Bianca 140s



These are absolutely gorgeous and they look like they were made just for you...a perfect fit!


----------



## ews

PrincessCypress said:


> These are absolutely gorgeous and they look like they were made just for you...a perfect fit!



Thank you PrincessCypress. I'm so excited!


----------



## ews

clu13 said:


> Gorgeous!  Perfect color for you!



Thank you clu13. I have been eyeing them for soo long!!


----------



## NeonLights

ews said:


> CL Bianca 140s



Great classic and soo comfy too!


----------



## Scottish Girl

Alexandre Birman on the way to me!


----------



## Kayapo97

Scottish Girl said:


> Alexandre Birman on the way to me!


I like the second pair a lot


----------



## Pollie-Jean

In the mood for some quiet glitter


----------



## ews

Scottish Girl said:


> Alexandre Birman on the way to me!



Love love!


----------



## Scottish Girl

ews said:


> Love love!



Thank you, can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## LadySapphire

Xmas gift from my boyfriend, Cesare Paciotti, I don't know how but he makes the most comfortable shoes

NB sorry the pic is huge


----------



## marble24

P
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
picked up these cuties at bergdorfs on our trip to NY over Christmas


----------



## Scottish Girl

Kayapo97 said:


> I like the second pair a lot



Thank you!


----------



## IramImtiaz

My newest shoe purchase (that's actually in my hands) are these Zara heels I picked up in the Boxing Day sales. Originally £40 but I got them for £10!! What a steal 







More pictures can be viewed _here_ (in the second slideshow).

Just awaiting the arrival of my new Gucci's, I'll be sure to share those when they arrive


----------



## heleneoftroy

New in since a couple of days a go. Dolce and Gabbana leopard rain boots. Sale score at 50% off!


----------



## 7Famark

Christmas gift to myself...totally an impulse buy. Was shopping for other people and decided I should pop into Barney's and they caught my eye and I couldn't say no.


----------



## kaori

Chanel Pre-Fall 13 mirror mosaic heel pumps in beige claire and camellia jelly thong sandal in bronze


----------



## karinapricilla

IMG_0489 by fabooosh, on Flickr

Valentino rockstud kitten heel


----------



## 7Famark

^Bad azz!


----------



## Coco_Rouge

Louboutin: Daf Booty Tag Python


----------



## Lena186

Congrats! Very edgy...Love it


----------



## Kayapo97

Coco_Rouge said:


> Louboutin: Daf Booty Tag Python


wow some booties, what are you going to wear with those?


----------



## Kayapo97

LadySapphire said:


> Xmas gift from my boyfriend, Cesare Paciotti, I don't know how but he makes the most comfortable shoes
> 
> NB sorry the pic is huge


Lady sapphire


oh happy Christmas!
so the boyfriend knows what you like or did you give him a big hint?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kaori said:


> Chanel Pre-Fall 13 mirror mosaic heel pumps in beige claire and camellia jelly thong sandal in bronze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2448856



Lovely selections!


----------



## jalapeno




----------



## Jesssh

Picked up these Coach pumps on clearance for $49. I LOVE the color! They are extraordinarily comfortable too. I want to wear them with jeans every time I go out. Is it OK to wear patent leather heels with jeans?


----------



## astromantic

Jesssh said:


> Picked up these Coach pumps on clearance for $49. I LOVE the color! They are extraordinarily comfortable too. I want to wear them with jeans every time I go out. Is it OK to wear patent leather heels with jeans?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450393




Love the colour! It will be perfect for spring. I don't see why you can't wear patent with jeans though, I've done it but mine are nude coloured.


----------



## Coco_Rouge

Lena186 said:


> Congrats! Very edgy...Love it


thanks 


Kayapo97 said:


> wow some booties, what are you going to wear with those?



I'm going to wear them with a little black dress for my graduation in July (planning ahead  ).
They go quite nicely with lighter blue jeans too.


----------



## cbrooke

Pollie-Jean said:


> In the mood for some quiet glitter



Cute!  What brand please


----------



## IramImtiaz

New Gucci heels  Obsessed.






_More pics and info_!


----------



## Lena186

Balenciaga glove sandals in black and white


----------



## sammie225

Lena186 said:


> Balenciaga glove sandals in black and white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2453016


  I have the same  Enjoy them,they're super comfortable


----------



## Lena186

sammie225 said:


> I have the same  Enjoy them,they're super comfortable



That's great to hear. Thank you for letting me know since I haven't worn them or the blue pair I got yet. I was really desperate for comfortable heels since I'm 20 week pregnant now


----------



## Stellina07

*in love* with my new Givenchy shoes


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

These beauties are FINALLY mine!! Received them today with the help of Julie at Christian Louboutin on Jean Jacques Rousseau in Paris! The highness potpourri gold ring strass!! &#128525; in LOVE!!!!!


----------



## Lena186

karinapricilla said:


> IMG_0489 by fabooosh, on Flickr
> 
> Valentino rockstud kitten heel



Great pair! Congrats. Do they run true to size?


----------



## karinapricilla

They run slightly smaller.. But its better to use your own size since the strap will look untidy if the shoes is too big&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Lena186

karinapricilla said:


> They run slightly smaller.. But its better to use your own size since the strap will look untidy if the shoes is too big&#9786;&#65039;



Thank you very much


----------



## Harpertoo

Gucci suede Anouks....love the casual lug sole!


----------



## LadyCupid

MrsHoneycutt said:


> These beauties are FINALLY mine!! Received them today with the help of Julie at Christian Louboutin on Jean Jacques Rousseau in Paris! The highness potpourri gold ring strass!! &#128525; in LOVE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455210
> View attachment 2455211
> View attachment 2455214
> View attachment 2455217
> View attachment 2455218



OMG. They still sell these? How does this run? I am actually looking for a pair too may I ask if you could PM me on how to order this please?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

:greengrin:


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

yodaling1 said:


> OMG. They still sell these? How does this run? I am actually looking for a pair too may I ask if you could PM me on how to order this please?




PM sent!


----------



## fightdirrty

Don't judge, I'm lazy and used photos from the internet. The oxfords are Dieppa Restrepo and the bee flats are Alexander McQueen.


----------



## Swe3tGirl

My first pair of Manolos 




Thanks for letting me share


----------



## PrincessCypress

Swe3tGirl said:


> My first pair of Manolos
> 
> View attachment 2459948
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Mmmmmmm...yummy!!!


----------



## Dego

Got these in the mail recently:


----------



## mizcolon73

I'm a flat type girl, so it was only right to get some louboutin loafer lovelies &#128522;


----------



## Lena186

mizcolon73 said:


> I'm a flat type girl, so it was only right to get some louboutin loafer lovelies &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2460198
> View attachment 2460199



I love the red ones, but unfortunately I don't feel comfortable in flats even though I'm pregnant


----------



## chanelbedazzled

mizcolon73 said:


> I'm a flat type girl, so it was only right to get some louboutin loafer lovelies &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2460198
> View attachment 2460199



I love your spiked loafers. May I know where did you get them from?


----------



## chanelbedazzled

Congrats on all your gorgeous hauls!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Swe3tGirl said:


> My first pair of Manolos
> 
> View attachment 2459948
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Congrats on your first Manolos! THey are hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mizcolon73 said:


> I'm a flat type girl, so it was only right to get some louboutin loafer lovelies &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2460198
> View attachment 2460199



Love the loafers! THe red ones are super cute!


----------



## am2022

adorable.. these glove sandals have been on my wish list forever.. are they comfortable???


Lena186 said:


> Balenciaga glove sandals in black and white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2453016


----------



## Scottish Girl

Finally they are mine! Choo lance in neon yellow


----------



## Scottish Girl

Sorry forgot pic


----------



## Lena186

amacasa said:


> adorable.. these glove sandals have been on my wish list forever.. are they comfortable???



Thank you yes they are comfortable actually they take the shape of your feet and the leather is nice


----------



## Swe3tGirl

PrincessCypress said:


> Mmmmmmm...yummy!!!



Indeed they are!!! 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats on your first Manolos! THey are hot!



Thank you! I'm soo happy to have bought them! Couldn't be anymore satisfied!


----------



## sammie225

isabel marant prescott boots,love them


----------



## hhl4vr

sammie225 said:


> isabel marant prescott boots,love them


 
I love those boots.


----------



## Lena186

sammie225 said:


> isabel marant prescott boots,love them



Great boots


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

sammie225 said:


> isabel marant prescott boots,love them


 

these are such AMAZING boots!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I finally decided on which moto boots to buy and I love them!!!

Jimmy Choo Youth moto boots


----------



## Divealicious

My first Lanvin! The fit is perfect (I ordered by TTS) but not sure about the sparkles though... may end up returning or reselling.


----------



## pseze

Neosens -- Gamay

  I lack color in my shoe variety and saw these today and they felt so good on.


----------



## Frivole88

Valentino red lizard rockstud


----------



## bella601

kristinlorraine said:


> Valentino red lizard rockstud
> 
> View attachment 2465451
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465452



Beautiful!


----------



## Luv n bags

Wow, the Valentinos are lovely!


----------



## Frivole88

thank you ladies 



bella601 said:


> Beautiful!





tigertrixie said:


> Wow, the Valentinos are lovely!


----------



## Zombie Girl

kristinlorraine said:


> Valentino red lizard rockstud
> 
> View attachment 2465451
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465452



So pretty!


----------



## Lavidav

My recent purchase from Nordstrom at a spectacular deal... $254.00!!


----------



## IramImtiaz

Lavidav said:


> My recent purchase from Nordstrom at a spectacular deal... $254.00!!
> 
> View attachment 2467325
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467326
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467327



Oh wow! They're beautiful  great find!


----------



## Lavidav

IramImtiaz said:


> Oh wow! They're beautiful  great find!




Thank you. I lucked out. They were on the designer sale rack and the only pair left in the whole company!


----------



## Jesssh

lavidav said:


> my recent purchase from nordstrom at a spectacular deal... $254.00!!
> 
> View attachment 2467325
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467326
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467327



nice!


----------



## clu13

CL very prive


----------



## sophiaangel

luxebutik.com/images/product_images/29293_2.jpg

From online Luxury strore at Luxebutik.com


----------



## Sophia888

Hi Ladies

Please can I ask the shoe experts....when should you buy your long boots? When does all the new designs or trends come out? Already in the newspaper there was an article for the AW collection of LV clothes etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Sophia888

Latest purchase SW pipenouveau.....lucky purchase in the sale for £219 original £365.


----------



## Sophia888

Forgot to say although they are 100mm high but they are very comfortable and I can walk ok in them.


----------



## MolMol

Just got Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots in Nappa Leather for 20% off!  I tried them on and they have a little slouch at the ankle.  Is this common?  Will it go away once the leather breaks in?


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Valentino Noir Studs 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Lena186

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Valentino Noir Studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2474051
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



&#128525; Gorgeous ! Enjoy them


----------



## st.love

Coach Gaile wedges in tourmaline, they're not fancy but they sure are comfy!


----------



## st.love

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Valentino Noir Studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2474051
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Amazing! Enjoy!


----------



## JeweLVoe

could not pass the great deal, made of python


----------



## Divealicious

Proenza Schouler white pumps. They are a half size large, but I will try to exchange


----------



## Ralli

My new Gucci Jacquelyne pumps; I love the little gold studs on the heels ($100 via eBay, BNIB; what a steal!), Burberry sweater, and Barney's Coop pants.

*sorry, don't know how to post an image yet. Will fix this soon


----------



## angelcove

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Valentino Noir Studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2474051
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
LOVE THESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelicskater16

Angelcove, thank u!!!! 



angelcove said:


> LOVE THESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR14

My new Valentino Fuchsia Rockstud pumps!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

MR14 said:


> My new Valentino Fuchsia Rockstud pumps!!



Yum!! They are super cute!


----------



## zaaz

My new Burberry antique gold ballerinas I just got for 40% off!


----------



## RTA

zaaz said:


> My new Burberry antique gold ballerinas I just got for 40% off!
> 
> View attachment 2477468



Oh, those are pretty!


----------



## SisiEko

Sophia Webster Hallie OTK boots:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

F&B


----------



## Divealicious

SisiEko said:


> Sophia Webster Hallie OTK boots:
> View attachment 2477976
> 
> View attachment 2477977
> 
> View attachment 2477978



Love those! I ordered the same from nap but the shaft is to narrow for me


----------



## cheyqua

one of my latest shoe purchases 
Balenciaga SS 2013


----------



## pepsimax

Shoes from the sales


----------



## Lena186

cheyqua said:


> one of my latest shoe purchases
> Balenciaga SS 2013



I love those! Congrats


----------



## pepsimax

and a few more:


----------



## pepsimax

and more:


----------



## pepsimax

Last two:


----------



## nascar fan

I am not 100% sure I am keeping them, but I wanted to show y'all.
Aren't they cute!
(all the upper is snakeskin.  bleached and then design put onto them)
(Marc Jacobs Collection, current Resort line)


----------



## Kayapo97

SisiEko said:


> Sophia Webster Hallie OTK boots:
> View attachment 2477976
> 
> View attachment 2477977
> 
> View attachment 2477978


Lovely OTK boots congrats


----------



## Misstake7198

nascar fan said:


> I am not 100% sure I am keeping them, but I wanted to show y'all.
> Aren't they cute!
> (all the upper is snakeskin.  bleached and then design put onto them)
> (Marc Jacobs Collection, current Resort line)


Super cute, keep'em!


----------



## nascar fan

Misstake7198 said:


> Super cute, keep'em!


Thank you!
It didn't take me long to decide.  About 30 minutes.  They are definitely keepers!
MJ also sent the matching clutch.  It is so cute, but I think I would rather have a full-size bag to match.  
Here is the clutch.  It is adorable!  If I don't get it boxed back up and sent back fast (like tomorrow), I am afraid I won't be able to let go of it.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

If you have the shoes you kinda need that bag. LOVE!



nascar fan said:


> Thank you!
> It didn't take me long to decide.  About 30 minutes.  They are definitely keepers!
> MJ also sent the matching clutch.  It is so cute, but I think I would rather have a full-size bag to match.
> Here is the clutch.  It is adorable!  If I don't get it boxed back up and sent back fast (like tomorrow), I am afraid I won't be able to let go of it.


----------



## Misstake7198

nascar fan said:


> Thank you!
> It didn't take me long to decide.  About 30 minutes.  They are definitely keepers!
> MJ also sent the matching clutch.  It is so cute, but I think I would rather have a full-size bag to match.
> Here is the clutch.  It is adorable!  If I don't get it boxed back up and sent back fast (like tomorrow), I am afraid I won't be able to let go of it.


Totally love the combo! But I understand if you are not a clutch girl. Rather get something you'll get a use out of.


----------



## babyLV

hi ladies!! so i purchased my first Brian Atwood shoes, pair of cute scrunch boots and i was soo excited, til i tried em on; is it just me or are these boots just uncomfortable? are all Brian Atwood heels this uncomfy?? there's like nooo platform in front and feels like i can't even walk in them...what do u guys think please. i need to either return them or....~


----------



## snibor

nascar fan said:


> Thank you!
> It didn't take me long to decide.  About 30 minutes.  They are definitely keepers!
> MJ also sent the matching clutch.  It is so cute, but I think I would rather have a full-size bag to match.
> Here is the clutch.  It is adorable!  If I don't get it boxed back up and sent back fast (like tomorrow), I am afraid I won't be able to let go of it.


Looks absolutely fantastic!


----------



## nascar fan

babyLV said:


> hi ladies!! so i purchased my first Brian Atwood shoes, pair of cute scrunch boots and i was soo excited, til i tried em on; is it just me or are these boots just uncomfortable? are all Brian Atwood heels this uncomfy?? there's like nooo platform in front and feels like i can't even walk in them...what do u guys think please. i need to either return them or....~


I'm no shoe expert here, but I can tell from looking at these that the pitch is too ... well, too pitched.  Do you feel like you are tilted forward?
Return.  Buy something you can more comfortably wear.  I'm not sure any heels are really "comfy," but if they are this bad now, return them.
I did this with a pair of Valentino booties.  Beautiful beyond imagination, but I can't wear them.  Wasted money.


----------



## Lena186

nascar fan said:


> I'm no shoe expert here, but I can tell from looking at these that the pitch is too ... well, too pitched.  Do you feel like you are tilted forward?
> Return.  Buy something you can more comfortably wear.  I'm not sure any heels are really "comfy," but if they are this bad now, return them.
> I did this with a pair of Valentino booties.  Beautiful beyond imagination, but I can't wear them.  Wasted money.



I agree, uncomfortable shoes should not be worn. I had this with a Givenchy pair, I so loved them but each time I wear them I get many blisters. Eventually I stopped wearing them at all. Thus the best thing to do is return any uncomfortable shoes


----------



## Gina212

My first pair of pink heels


----------



## Lavidav

babyLV said:


> hi ladies!! so i purchased my first Brian Atwood shoes, pair of cute scrunch boots and i was soo excited, til i tried em on; is it just me or are these boots just uncomfortable? are all Brian Atwood heels this uncomfy?? there's like nooo platform in front and feels like i can't even walk in them...what do u guys think please. i need to either return them or....~




I agree with the other ladies. I have a pair of McQueen booties that are super rocker sexy. But, I can only wear them if I'm going to be sitting most the time I have them on. Thank god I got them 1/2 off!  Return them


----------



## iraa

My new Casadei boots


----------



## Lena186

iraa said:


> my new casadei boots



&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

MR14 said:


> My new Valentino Fuchsia Rockstud pumps!!


love them they're beautiful


----------



## Kayapo97

babyLV said:


> hi ladies!! so i purchased my first Brian Atwood shoes, pair of cute scrunch boots and i was soo excited, til i tried em on; is it just me or are these boots just uncomfortable? are all Brian Atwood heels this uncomfy?? there's like nooo platform in front and feels like i can't even walk in them...what do u guys think please. i need to either return them or....~


I have several pair of Brian Atwood boots, and I did find that they were cut a bit tight but by going up half a size they were fine and very comfortable.


Where does it hurt? what do you mean by no platform in front. There clearly is an internal platform but is the cut too tight for toes, i.e. not enough depth or width?


----------



## l.a_girl19

I have 3 latest shoe purchases, not regular for me but I thought I'd treat myself seeing as how it is my birthday in a week lol 

The first pair is one that I waited very long for! Since I missed the boat on them when they were originally available, I was so excited when I found them in my size, brand new, on ebay

*Christian Louboutin Dorado Strass Pigalle 120mm
*






The second pair is also by Christian Louboutin and another ebay score! This is the first time that I buy any kind of designer sneaker but these I simply could not resist






And last but not least is another that I searched high and low for, finally finding them in my size on ebay (lots of ebay shopping lately lol), this time Manolo Blahniks


----------



## Lena186

nascar fan said:


> I'm no shoe expert here, but I can tell from looking at these that the pitch is too ... well, too pitched.  Do you feel like you are tilted forward?
> Return.  Buy something you can more comfortably wear.  I'm not sure any heels are really "comfy," but if they are this bad now, return them.
> I did this with a pair of Valentino booties.  Beautiful beyond imagination, but I can't wear them.  Wasted money.



May I know if the Valentino boots you had run TTS?


----------



## babyLV

nascar fan said:


> I'm no shoe expert here, but I can tell from looking at these that the pitch is too ... well, too pitched.  Do you feel like you are tilted forward?
> Return.  Buy something you can more comfortably wear.  I'm not sure any heels are really "comfy," but if they are this bad now, return them.
> I did this with a pair of Valentino booties.  Beautiful beyond imagination, but I can't wear them.  Wasted money.



thank you very much for replying!!~  ya not worth it!


----------



## babyLV

Kayapo97 said:


> I have several pair of Brian Atwood boots, and I did find that they were cut a bit tight but by going up half a size they were fine and very comfortable.
> 
> 
> Where does it hurt? what do you mean by no platform in front. There clearly is an internal platform but is the cut too tight for toes, i.e. not enough depth or width?



 i wear/am a size 7, and these are size 8!! so def not tight etc...just that i feel no support etc on the front of my foot...like i'm literally standing on tippy toes if that makes sense.... all any other heels i have worn/tried on/own, i never felt uncomfortable~


----------



## Sidrah_cz

Valentino rock stud ankle boots



Chanel booties




Chanel boots 




Pigalle fuchsia 




CL interns




Chanel pumps 

My January haul


----------



## Sidrah_cz

Still waiting for my strass christian louboutin and I'm done


----------



## Lena186

Sidrah_cz said:


> Still waiting for my strass christian louboutin and I'm done



Great haul! Congrats!


----------



## Sidrah_cz

Lena186 said:


> Great haul! Congrats!




Thanks Lena, btw are u looking for new rockstud valentino colourful sandals?
I was also eyeing them and the one with  smaller heel ( I think 40 mm) are TTS and nicely support the heel.
The Taller one in 100 mm are also TTS but the heel strap at the back does not fit well around ur heel and esp when u walk it's not very comfy. There is no additional strap as on lower ones.
Usually louboutins are smaller then valentino for me


----------



## Lena186

Sidrah_cz said:


> Thanks Lena, btw are u looking for new rockstud valentino colourful sandals?
> I was also eyeing them and the one with  smaller heel ( I think 40 mm) are TTS and nicely support the heel.
> The Taller one in 100 mm are also TTS but the heel strap at the back does not fit well around ur heel and esp when u walk it's not very comfy. There is no additional strap as on lower ones.
> Usually louboutins are smaller then valentino for me



Thank you so much for letting me know. I agree that CLs aren't  TTS. Enjoy your lovely pairs!


----------



## ninjanna

Chloe Susanna ankle boots in midnight blue suede. Just arrived today. In love!!!


----------



## Sidrah_cz

My new babies woow look better real than on web


----------



## pinoko24




----------



## ayutilovesGST

. 

Sorry baby , the picture don't give justice to u


----------



## fightthesunrise

Better late than never. Found on sale at Nordstrom in the color I was after and my size...and the only ones left in CA! Talk about fate.


----------



## NeonLights

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2489476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Sorry baby , the picture don't give justice to u



Have been eyeing these 

Are they comfy?


----------



## ayutilovesGST

NeonLights said:


> Have been eyeing these
> 
> 
> 
> Are they comfy?




Yes , it is &#128522;
Get it , and we can be twin sis !


----------



## maria_cir89

Just purchased my first pair of Charlotte Olympia shoes. I couldn't love them more! They are so comfy. I was surprised by how TTS they are. First of many purchases I think.


----------



## Divealicious

maria_cir89 said:


> Just purchased my first pair of Charlotte Olympia shoes. I couldn't love them more! They are so comfy. I was surprised by how TTS they are. First of many purchases I think.



Pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

MISSONI RAIN BOOTS - OLIVE GREEN
On sale for 20!!


----------



## goyardlove

maria_cir89 said:


> Just purchased my first pair of Charlotte Olympia shoes. I couldn't love them more! They are so comfy. I was surprised by how TTS they are. First of many purchases I think.


Very nice x


----------



## maria_cir89

Divealicious said:


> Pretty! Congrats!


Thanks! Slowly on the way to building a shoe "empire"


----------



## Alar6967

I got a pair of Manolo Blahnik 'Sedaraby' pumps for my wedding! I had tried them on at Nordstrom yesterday and almost bought them there- but found them at Nordstrom Rack for only $125!!!! (Orig. $755!!) 

Needless to say I was a happy girl


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Alar6967 said:


> I got a pair of Manolo Blahnik 'Sedaraby' pumps for my wedding! I had tried them on at Nordstrom yesterday and almost bought them there- but found them at Nordstrom Rack for only $125!!!! (Orig. $755!!)
> 
> Needless to say I was a happy girl
> View attachment 2492155




Stunning!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Divealicious

Alar6967 said:


> I got a pair of Manolo Blahnik 'Sedaraby' pumps for my wedding! I had tried them on at Nordstrom yesterday and almost bought them there- but found them at Nordstrom Rack for only $125!!!! (Orig. $755!!)
> 
> Needless to say I was a happy girl
> View attachment 2492155



Beautiful shoes! They were really meant for you if you found them on sale like that. Shoe karma! &#128522;


----------



## fightthesunrise

I just ordered two pairs of Bloch flats from Gilt.  Great savings! Will post pictures when they get here.


----------



## HoneyPieII

Jimmy Choo flats!


----------



## lovely64

Orange delight!


----------



## NWM

Givenchy rain boots


----------



## SisiEko

PRADA Black Leather Cutout Front Platform Pumps




Sophia Webster Emeli Pumps


----------



## Sidrah_cz

lovely64 said:


> Orange delight!
> 
> View attachment 2492901
> 
> View attachment 2492902




Stunning really suits u


----------



## lovely64

Sidrah_cz said:


> Stunning really suits u



Thank you!!

Here are my hermes boots, still waiting for Spring so I can wear them!


----------



## Lena186

Valentino lace up shoes and Ruco line wedges


----------



## victorialee13

My first pair of Alaia &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## fightthesunrise

victorialee13 said:


> My first pair of Alaia &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




These are so beautiful! It's times like these I wish I was better at walking in heels. Congrats!


----------



## Lena186

I didn't know where to post this question.. Do Rodarte shoes run tts? TIA


----------



## victorialee13

fightthesunrise said:


> These are so beautiful! It's times like these I wish I was better at walking in heels. Congrats!


Thank you  They are actually really comfortable! Now I just need the weather to warm up!


----------



## babyLV

Lena186 said:


> Valentino lace up shoes and Ruco line wedges
> 
> View attachment 2497670



what size is the ruco line wedges and price please!~


----------



## Lena186

babyLV said:


> what size is the ruco line wedges and price please!~



Got them on sale for EUR 49, I usually were 39 and I found them to be very TTS.


----------



## Sidrah_cz

lovely64 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Here are my hermes boots, still waiting for Spring so I can wear them!
> 
> View attachment 2496460




Gorgeous are they jumping boots? Are they ever on sale in regular sizes. They look luscious with those jeans xx


----------



## kaycake

Last week I received these nude pumps from Victoria's Secret 






and 2 days ago I got two new pairs from Mi Piaci


----------



## Checkmeout

My shoe addiction!!!! 3 in one week!!


----------



## lovely64

Sidrah_cz said:


> Gorgeous are they jumping boots? Are they ever on sale in regular sizes. They look luscious with those jeans xx



Thank you! Yes, they are jumping boots and no, they are never on sale. In fact it is quite hard to find them in your boutique, they always sell out. I got mine from hermes.fr


----------



## NeonLights

victorialee13 said:


> My first pair of Alaia &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Oh how I love Alaia masterpieces...

Such a beauty


----------



## goyardlove

victorialee13 said:


> My first pair of Alaia &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Love this lace up style. I've been eyeing up a pair myself from Aquazurra...


----------



## smile4me6

Checkmeout said:


> View attachment 2501619
> View attachment 2501620
> View attachment 2501621
> 
> 
> My shoe addiction!!!! 3 in one week!!




Love all three but especially the gold and black!!! May I ask where you got them from and how much?  Thank you!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lovely64 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Here are my hermes boots, still waiting for Spring so I can wear them!
> 
> View attachment 2496460



THose are cute.


----------



## lovely64

Lavenderduckiez said:


> THose are cute.



Thank you!


----------



## nyeb2tosq

Some of the haul from december month.


----------



## bella601

Checkmeout said:


> View attachment 2501619
> View attachment 2501620
> View attachment 2501621
> 
> 
> My shoe addiction!!!! 3 in one week!!



Lovely haul


----------



## IHScandy

Just bought this cute and simple one at http://hut-laden.com 
Hope fast arrival! hut-laden.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Black-dot-inner-300x351.jpg


----------



## Lena186

babyLV said:


> what size is the ruco line wedges and price please!~



Now that I actually walk in them around the house for the first time, I guess they are a bit big. But then again I can put on some thick socks


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Espadrilles in beige noir leather


----------



## fightthesunrise

deltalady said:


> Chanel Espadrilles in beige noir leather




Gorgeous!


----------



## meandanitoo

l.a_girl19 said:


> I have 3 latest shoe purchases, not regular for me but I thought I'd treat myself seeing as how it is my birthday in a week lol
> 
> *Christian Louboutin Dorado Strass Pigalle 120mm
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo Blahniks



Gorgeous!!!!

I'm having a serious love affair with Kurt Geiger and just bought the last pair of leopard pumps in my size after having a three month long debate with myself about whether I really *NEED* another pair of leopard pumps. Needless to say, I'm soooooooo glad the urbanista in me won the debate!


----------



## brigadeiro

Scanlan & Theodore white pumps with split plexi wedge heel


----------



## Pelz

My newest purchases

Alexander wang




Ferragamo







Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fightthesunrise

Pelz said:


> My newest purchases
> 
> Alexander wang
> View attachment 2511454
> View attachment 2511455
> 
> 
> Ferragamo
> View attachment 2511456
> 
> View attachment 2511459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Gorgeous! I'm especially in love with your AWs.


----------



## nyeb2tosq

To celebrate the end of summer semester!!


----------



## IramImtiaz

Pelz said:


> My newest purchases
> 
> Alexander wang
> View attachment 2511454
> View attachment 2511455
> 
> 
> Ferragamo
> View attachment 2511456
> 
> View attachment 2511459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Sweet! The Ferragamo's


----------



## fightthesunrise

nyeb2tosq said:


> To celebrate the end of summer semester!!




Completely breathtaking! Love these.


----------



## nyeb2tosq

Aaww thanks!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

victorialee13 said:


> My first pair of Alaia &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



this is so pretty.


----------



## shoes319

My new jenni Kaynes,


----------



## snibor

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...=1&rid=&spc=101 items found&cm_kws=tory burch

Can't wait to wear for spring/summer!  Looks better in person....the lace is so pretty and very comfortable with the wedge.


----------



## Ralli

Three new pairs of Sergio Rossi shoes. I also have some Giuseppe Zanottis to share soon too.


----------



## airina666

Valentino RS in Blue


----------



## goyardlove

airina666 said:


> Valentino RS in Blue



That colour is everything!


----------



## Summer sunshine

My bargain sale Chloe scalloped flats! They have the softest leather/suede. I haven't worn them out yet but I love them!


----------



## layd3k

Summer sunshine said:


> My bargain sale Chloe scalloped flats! They have the softest leather/suede. I haven't worn them out yet but I love them!
> 
> View attachment 2514999




These are my most favourite flats! No leather is as beautiful! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Summer sunshine

layd3k said:


> These are my most favourite flats! No leather is as beautiful! Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you! Yes, the leather is incredible! I can't wait for Spring to arrive so I can wear them out


----------



## Summer sunshine

fightdirrty said:


> Don't judge, I'm lazy and used photos from the internet. The oxfords are Dieppa Restrepo and the bee flats are Alexander McQueen.



Love those McQueens! Can I ask where you got them coz everywhere I look are sold out?


----------



## misyan

Fendi Shearling Trim Platform Boot - Marked down from $599 to $70 at TJMaxx 

cdnc.lystit.com/photos/2012/10/26/fendi-grey-brown-grey-suede-buckle-detail-shearling-platform-boots-product-1-5075369-348696052_large_flex.jpeg


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

Dego said:


> The heel is not slanted, I'm leaning my feet.



Oh ok.....gotcha


----------



## NeonLights

airina666 said:


> Valentino RS in Blue



Love the china blue!!!


----------



## killua_estee

Summer sunshine said:


> My bargain sale Chloe scalloped flats! They have the softest leather/suede. I haven't worn them out yet but I love them!
> 
> View attachment 2514999



They look so soft and comfortable! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Summer sunshine

killua_estee said:


> They look so soft and comfortable! Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you! They are the softest, buttery suede/leather I've ever felt on a shoe, really comfortable, I highly recommend. I'm now on the hunt for more colours in any future sales...


----------



## Pelz

Got them off eBay for a bargain.


----------



## IrisCole

Not typically what gets posted here, I know, but I'm just in love with my newly arrived vintage boots & wanted to share!


----------



## tinachkaa

my new chanel jelly's  now my hubby just needs to book us a getaway from this freezing NY cold so I can wear them! Lol


----------



## Harpertoo

Cannot wait to wear these ~ and be on vacation where it's possible to wear them!
Gianvito Rossi, 100mm 
(and never having worn mules, I'm amazed they're easy to walk in.)


----------



## diamondigrl1

I brought These Rock studs a little higher than the normal pair Love!&#128525;


----------



## nygrl

Just got these super cute and comfortable Jeffrey Campbell France boots!


----------



## hlia

Sidrah_cz said:


> View attachment 2485881
> 
> 
> Pigalle fuchsia



Wow... those are beautiful.


----------



## wongmandie

Anniel ballet flats! (Italian version of Repettos)


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tinachkaa said:


> View attachment 2522645
> 
> 
> my new chanel jelly's  now my hubby just needs to book us a getaway from this freezing NY cold so I can wear them! Lol



I need a pair of these. So great for warmer weather.


----------



## stefanitar

I bought this beauties on saturday and I couldn't resist to wear them on Sunday . 

Love the color, some point between nude and pink. They are so comfortable and flattering, wore them all sunday!

Jimmy Choo Ari


----------



## fightthesunrise

wongmandie said:


> Anniel ballet flats! (Italian version of Repettos)




These are completely breathtaking!  They look so comfortable. Enjoy!


----------



## Lena186

stefanitar said:


> I bought this beauties on saturday and I couldn't resist to wear them on Sunday .
> 
> Love the color, some point between nude and pink. They are so comfortable and flattering, wore them all sunday!
> 
> Jimmy Choo Ari



These are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## pinkelephant721

Pink suede gommette RV flats!


----------



## pinkelephant721

Summer sunshine said:


> Thank you! They are the softest, buttery suede/leather I've ever felt on a shoe, really comfortable, I highly recommend. I'm now on the hunt for more colours in any future sales...



I agree with Chloe flats! I tried them on and couldn't take them off my feet; they're just sooooo comfy!!


----------



## imlvholic

Celine Bambams 

...I can't attach pics.


----------



## pinkelephant721

imlvholic said:


> Celine Bambams
> 
> ...I can't attach pics.


Oh those are super sexy!  How do you feel about the skinny front strap?  Does it make it hard to walk in?


----------



## imlvholic

pinkelephant721 said:


> Oh those are super sexy!  How do you feel about the skinny front strap?  Does it make it hard to walk in?


Oh no, the thin front straps version was too painful for me, so I passed on that. The full front version is way more comfortable. (Sorry, I don't know why my pictures I s not showing).


----------



## nycbella

My first pair of Valentino Rockstud 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. So pretty in real life . &#10084;&#65039;.


----------



## Lena186

nycbella said:


> My first pair of Valentino Rockstud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So pretty in real life . &#10084;&#65039;.



Great color. Congrats!


----------



## angelxchild

My new Ferragamo heels! I feel so ladylike every time I wear them


----------



## goyardlove

nycbella said:


> My first pair of Valentino Rockstud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So pretty in real life . &#10084;&#65039;.


so so soooooo cute! x


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

stefanitar said:


> I bought this beauties on saturday and I couldn't resist to wear them on Sunday .
> 
> Love the color, some point between nude and pink. They are so comfortable and flattering, wore them all sunday!
> 
> Jimmy Choo Ari




Those are superrr gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stefanitar said:


> I bought this beauties on saturday and I couldn't resist to wear them on Sunday .
> 
> Love the color, some point between nude and pink. They are so comfortable and flattering, wore them all sunday!
> 
> Jimmy Choo Ari


Love your outfit you look amazing, and the shoes go perfectly.


----------



## tiffany_

New rockstuds in this gorgeous color. Perfect for every occasion. Man am I in love


----------



## stilly

nycbella said:


> My first pair of Valentino Rockstud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So pretty in real life . &#10084;&#65039;.





tiffany_ said:


> New rockstuds in this gorgeous color. Perfect for every occasion. Man am I in love




So gorgeous ladies!!!


----------



## umlm

Chanel boots


----------



## KikiJab

nycbella said:


> My first pair of Valentino Rockstud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So pretty in real life . &#10084;&#65039;.


Gorgeous shoes,  NYCBella! I've been looking for that color for quite some time. Where did you buy them?


----------



## nycbella

KikiJab said:


> Gorgeous shoes,  NYCBella! I've been looking for that color for quite some time. Where did you buy them?



Kikijab I got them them Rue Lala. Got a great deal as we


----------



## hlia

I haven't been wearing heels for too long, so im just starting small


----------



## huis245

My two new purchases.. &#128525;
Blue hangisi and black glitter ysl tribute 75


----------



## miracle1




----------



## BittyMonkey

Ordered custom SW wedges through NM, and a pair of black Manolo BBs today.  The Weizmans take 10 weeks!  If I like the black BBs then I might order those in more colors.


----------



## Lena186

Camilla Skovgaard wedge sandals


----------



## Shamari

A pair of Stuart Weitzman Platswoon pumps that I got on clearance for $60 &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## aliceplayground

_Isabel Marant _ Cluster! been on the hunt for these for forever


----------



## umlm

another pair of Chanel ballerinas


----------



## snibor

Shamari said:


> A pair of Stuart Weitzman Platswoon pumps that I got on clearance for $60 &#128512;&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2536565


Luv these!  And what a great buy!


----------



## goyardlove

huis245 said:


> My two new purchases.. &#128525;
> Blue hangisi and black glitter ysl tribute 75
> View attachment 2535086
> 
> View attachment 2535093


The Manolo's are gorg!!!


----------



## Louboulove




----------



## Lavenderduckiez

huis245 said:


> My two new purchases.. &#128525;
> Blue hangisi and black glitter ysl tribute 75
> View attachment 2535086
> 
> View attachment 2535093



Wonderful selections!


----------



## NeonLights

huis245 said:


> My two new purchases.. &#128525;
> Blue hangisi and black glitter ysl tribute 75
> View attachment 2535086
> 
> View attachment 2535093



I sooo need those blue hangisi in my life! Beautiful haul..


----------



## NeonLights

Louboulove said:


>



Gorgeous python!!!!


----------



## Lena186

Got those Camilla Skovgaard boots on sale


----------



## aliceplayground

Louboulove said:


> http://i.imgur.com/WVdOFTn.jpg




OMFG just died!!!!


----------



## hhl4vr

Louboulove said:


>


 
I repeat what others have said ..OMG..that is a lovely colour.


----------



## Ganymede

New Bally pumps just arrived in the mail in time for my birthday


----------



## lovely64

Valentino flats.


----------



## livethelake

lovely64 said:


> Valentino flats.
> 
> View attachment 2555513



Just kill me...you have the best taste my friend!!!


----------



## lovely64

livethelake said:


> Just kill me...you have the best taste my friend!!!


 Thank you sweetie!


----------



## arnott

New Nikes!


----------



## AnneHedonia

Wow I love this thread so many wonderful shoes. I just got these.

photos-b.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-frc/1171069_424126904389441_826117289_n.jpg

Dang don't seem to be able to get the pics to show.


----------



## chocodoc

Sophia Webster Aldora in spearmint- hard to capture the beautiful mint green in photos.


----------



## Lena186

chocodoc said:


> Sophia Webster Aldora in spearmint- hard to capture the beautiful mint green in photos.
> View attachment 2559309



These are so beautiful! Congrats


----------



## NeonLights

lovely64 said:


> Valentino flats.
> 
> View attachment 2555513



Wanting these leopard version!!! Love them


----------



## lovely64

NeonLights said:


> Wanting these leopard version!!! Love them



Thank you!!


----------



## goodbrand

Valentino Rockstud in Tan color : Sandal (2" heels) and Pump in kitten heel (2" 1/4).


----------



## MaterialGiirl

goodbrand said:


> Valentino Rockstud in Tan color : Sandal (2" heels) and Pump in kitten heel (2" 1/4).



Ooooh you bought the sandals!!!! I might buy them too! Love them! They look so comfy, are they?


----------



## goodbrand

MaterialGiirl said:


> Ooooh you bought the sandals!!!! I might buy them too! Love them! They look so comfy, are they?



Yes, but you need to try at store for how you're feel about the straps, I think it's run true to size.


----------



## LVk8

I bought shoes for my wedding yesterday!!!

Manolo Blahnik Coddila &#10084;&#65039;

View attachment 2563105


In some lights they look silver and in other they look bronze. Extremely comfortable too!

I never buy anything fancier than Cole Haan or Stuart Weitzman so these shoes are like whoa.


----------



## Jujubay

Purchases this week  Can't wait to wear these adorable sandals from Sophia Webster.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lovely64 said:


> Valentino flats.
> 
> View attachment 2555513



THose are cute!


----------



## lovely64

Lavenderduckiez said:


> THose are cute!


 Thank you!


----------



## Lena186

Jujubay said:


> Purchases this week  Can't wait to wear these adorable sandals from Sophia Webster.



Lovely! Enjoy them


----------



## goyardlove

lovely64 said:


> valentino flats.
> 
> View attachment 2555513


in love.


----------



## HauteMama

Badgley Mischka:




I'm in love with the detailing on the front and how it extends above the vamp:


----------



## ninjanna

I've always wanted these Senso Bertie IV boots but I struggled to put them on so I decided against them last year. Then I fell in love with them again and bit the bullet and OMG comfiest boots ever once you wear them! Nappa leather is the BEST!


----------



## fightthesunrise

ninjanna said:


> I've always wanted these Senso Bertie IV boots but I struggled to put them on so I decided against them last year. Then I fell in love with them again and bit the bullet and OMG comfiest boots ever once you wear them! Nappa leather is the BEST!




Those are gorgeous! I'll have to check them out.  Congratulations!


----------



## MaterialGiirl

goodbrand said:


> Yes, but you need to try at store for how you're feel about the straps, I think it's run true to size.



Thanks! Can't wait to go to valentino store! 
I add them on my list with the tango ones!


----------



## tm3

Jujubay said:


> Purchases this week  Can't wait to wear these adorable sandals from Sophia Webster.


Love the sandals!!


----------



## fendifemale

misyan said:


> Fendi Shearling Trim Platform Boot - Marked down from $599 to $70 at TJMaxx
> 
> cdnc.lystit.com/photos/2012/10/26/fendi-grey-brown-grey-suede-buckle-detail-shearling-platform-boots-product-1-5075369-348696052_large_flex.jpeg



Wow! Those boots are luscious. Great cop.


----------



## Mswing

New Tory Burch Leticia sandals


----------



## Nightflowers79

LOVE these Guess cage sandals!


----------



## Misstake7198

ninjanna said:


> I've always wanted these Senso Bertie IV boots but I struggled to put them on so I decided against them last year. Then I fell in love with them again and bit the bullet and OMG comfiest boots ever once you wear them! Nappa leather is the BEST!


Love the style!


----------



## Misstake7198

Jujubay said:


> Purchases this week  Can't wait to wear these adorable sandals from Sophia Webster.


 OMG!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Mswing said:


> New Tory Burch Leticia sandals



I love these. Do you know if they come in black?


----------



## Mswing

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love these. Do you know if they come in black?



They do, i saw them in the shop!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Mswing said:


> They do, i saw them in the shop!



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## joomyleloo

Ted Baker jelly flats


----------



## fightthesunrise

joomyleloo said:


> Ted Baker jelly flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2579886




Super pretty!


----------



## joomyleloo

Thank you, fightthesunrise! And they are surprisingly comfy too! Can't wait for the chance to wear them &#128513;


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

Jujubay said:


> Purchases this week  Can't wait to wear these adorable sandals from Sophia Webster.


Love those SW... supeeeer cuuuuute!! (the emphasis is needed..lol) she has some that has pink and black in them (heels) that I have been eyeballing!


----------



## MadisonReese

I can't decide which pair of Decollete Floral Bouquet to keep. I WANTED the variation that fades from purple to orange BUT this is my 3rd time ordering and I have never gotten ANY purple in my size 39. Should I keep either of these or return!?!?!


----------



## Misstake7198

MadisonReese said:


> I can't decide which pair of Decollete Floral Bouquet to keep. I WANTED the variation that fades from purple to orange BUT this is my 3rd time ordering and I have never gotten ANY purple in my size 39. Should I keep either of these or return!?!?!


Well, if you don't have to have them in your life and if purple is the only condition, then return. Otherwise, you won't enjoy them. I personally like the pair in the left (with more pink and orange) better. Good luck!


----------



## BigHeels

I just ordered these online!

http://www.shoeboutique.ca/en/hazy.html

EDIT -> I had an image, but it's not letting me post it


----------



## Fashiongig

To my fellow Canadian PF members, have you been to the Bay at Halton Hills? I found these Tabitha Simmons!! I can't wait to wear them this spring.


----------



## HotRedBag

Thanks for sharing these beautiful shoes!


----------



## loubou7

MadisonReese said:


> I can't decide which pair of Decollete Floral Bouquet to keep. I WANTED the variation that fades from purple to orange BUT this is my 3rd time ordering and I have never gotten ANY purple in my size 39. Should I keep either of these or return!?!?!



Loveee! Both are gorgeous but I prefer the ones on the left with more pink and orange


----------



## Jujubay

joomyleloo said:


> Ted Baker jelly flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2579886



Oh these are beautiful!


----------



## joomyleloo

Jujubay said:


> Oh these are beautiful!




Thank you! They are perfect for spring/summer rainy days &#128522;


----------



## ninjanna

Marc by Marc Jacobs' Shorty loafers! It was love at first sight. My next one are the cat ones. Soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Lena186

ninjanna said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs' Shorty loafers! It was love at first sight. My next one are the cat ones. Soooo cute!!!!!



So cute! Congrats


----------



## Nightflowers79

Tory Burch Lonnie espadrilles. Shockingly comfy considering they are TB.


----------



## Lena186

Very comfy for a pregnant lady like me although I'm no fan of MK...
ATTACH]2593697[/ATTACH]


----------



## saintgermain

ninjanna said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs' Shorty loafers! It was love at first sight. My next one are the cat ones. Soooo cute!!!!!



these shoes are so cute in an odd way. reminds me of french bulldogs


----------



## saintgermain

Jujubay said:


> Purchases this week  Can't wait to wear these adorable sandals from Sophia Webster.



Those butterflys are incredible!


----------



## clu13

Rag and bone and Kate spade


----------



## cecilia446

Sergio Rossi Butterfly pumps....comfy and one of those that I can walk in them without tripping something. Except it's seude and I've already gotten them dirty in some places. 

[URL=http://s980.photobucket.com/user/cecilia446/media/Purse%20Forum/SergioRossi_PinkSeudeButterfly.jpg.html]





[/URL]


----------



## umlm

Chanel heels


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

clu13 said:


> Rag and bone and Kate spade
> 
> View attachment 2595853


These are both great and so different!


----------



## iraa

Bought a pair of Miu Miu oxfords. Have to increase the number of practical shoes in my closet


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Sophia Webster Phoebe &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## goyardlove

SongbirdDiva said:


> View attachment 2597509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophia Webster Phoebe &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


I am in AWE.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

iraa said:


> Bought a pair of Miu Miu oxfords. Have to increase the number of practical shoes in my closet




Love them! I love oxfords!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

SongbirdDiva said:


> View attachment 2597509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophia Webster Phoebe &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




Stunning!!! Wow!!!


----------



## iraa

Sophie-Rose said:


> Love them! I love oxfords!



Thank you. I love oxfords as well. They are so versatile.


----------



## Jujubay

Got these in yesterday


----------



## cheyqua

Jujubay said:


> Got these in yesterday


*Jujubay *Oh what a lovely shoes!! I'd like to see how it looks when you wear it


----------



## IramImtiaz

Jujubay said:


> Got these in yesterday



SO AMAZING!!!


----------



## Lena186

Just got these
Sophia Webster Loulou pumps


Sophia Webster Amber pumps


Dsquared2 leopard calf-hair wedges




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

SongbirdDiva said:


> View attachment 2597509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophia Webster Phoebe &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Nice!!!


----------



## fightthesunrise

Lena186 said:


> Just got these
> Sophia Webster Loulou pumps
> View attachment 2599281
> 
> Sophia Webster Amber pumps
> View attachment 2599282
> 
> Dsquared2 leopard calf-hair wedges
> View attachment 2599283
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Gorgeous Sophia Websters!  Are they comfortable?


----------



## Jujubay

cheyqua said:


> *Jujubay *Oh what a lovely shoes!! I'd like to see how it looks when you wear it



Here you go..


----------



## Lena186

fightthesunrise said:


> Gorgeous Sophia Websters!  Are they comfortable?



Thank you!Yes they are. I guess you just need to upsize a little. Half a size for the Amber and one full size for Loulou if you have long toes and if not, then you can have your regular size for Amber and half a size larger for Loulou. They look nice on, very girly 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Divealicious

Jujubay said:


> Here you go..



Oh my!


----------



## goyardlove

Jujubay said:


> Got these in yesterday



Gorg!!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

B Brian Atwood Laconica during Neiman Marcus 33% off sale &#128525;.


----------



## Lena186

SongbirdDiva said:


> View attachment 2600762
> 
> 
> B Brian Atwood Laconica during Neiman Marcus 33% off sale &#128525;.



How beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lister

Jujubay said:


> Here you go..


lovely shoes!


----------



## saintgermain

oh my gosh, the butterfly ones are amazing


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Sophia Webster, Electra


----------



## Lena186

SongbirdDiva said:


> Sophia Webster, Electra



Stunning, I would love to see a modeling pic if you don't mind


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Kayapo97

SongbirdDiva said:


> Sophia Webster, Electra


absolutely beautiful


----------



## fantabulous

cecilia446 said:


> Sergio Rossi Butterfly pumps....comfy and one of those that I can walk in them without tripping something. Except it's seude and I've already gotten them dirty in some places.
> 
> [URL=http://s980.photobucket.com/user/cecilia446/media/Purse%20Forum/SergioRossi_PinkSeudeButterfly.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Love these!


----------



## Ganymede

New miu miu


----------



## cheburashka73

Diane von furstenberg Alina pumps 





Dolce Gabbana python pumps


----------



## lovely64

Rockstuds from NAP! Hopefully they will arrive on monday!


----------



## beadharmony

I can't wait to wear my new flats:


----------



## sammie225

New in from TheOutnet with 45% off


----------



## keywi100

Schutz and sophia webster


----------



## Ebonynoir

Adidas Stan Smith and Nine West.


----------



## Lena186

sammie225 said:


> New in from TheOutnet with 45% off



So pretty! I love the outnet


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## amaretti

Roger Vivier flats &#128153;


----------



## goyardlove

beadharmony said:


> I can't wait to wear my new flats:


LOVE the burberry ones


----------



## cheburashka73

amaretti said:


> View attachment 2611779
> 
> 
> Roger Vivier flats &#128153;




Love it! Nice color!
Are they comfy?


----------



## Lena186

Do all Miu miu and Prada shoes run tts? TIA


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jess236

Tory Burch Lace Espadrilles

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Tory...0028_cat412800__/p.prod?ecid=BGALRHy3bqNL2jtQ


----------



## lovely64

Valentino calfskin leopard rockstuds.


----------



## lovely64

Rene Caovilla leather espadrilles. I think they will be too big for me, unfortunately!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Just got these new Missoni flats from ideeli:



Love!


----------



## sunflower_13

Prada Mary Janes.


----------



## Lena186

sunflower_13 said:


> Prada Mary Janes.



I like the Mary Jane style, you chose a nice color! Do they run tts?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## sunflower_13

Yes they do.


----------



## Lena186

Thank you! Enjoy them! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Secret

DVF Annette


----------



## cilantropig

lovely64 said:


> Rene Caovilla leather espadrilles. I think they will be too big for me, unfortunately!
> 
> View attachment 2614396


That's too bad. They look sooooo pretty!


----------



## cilantropig

Got it from SF outlet, a nice SA offered to ship my size from another store.


----------



## lovely64

cilantropig said:


> That's too bad. They look sooooo pretty!



Thank you, I sent them back for an exchange! Fingers crossed the 38 was still available for me!


----------



## lovely64

Here are my new rockstuds, leopard calfhair.


----------



## mcpro

Chanel espadrilles all black lambskin


----------



## crystalkong

Blue patent Valentino rock stud kitten heels bought in Frankfurt,  Germany for 594 (after VAT).


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

lovely64 said:


> Rene Caovilla leather espadrilles. I think they will be too big for me, unfortunately!
> 
> View attachment 2614396



This is so pretty. im thinking about getting the same pair too. R they true to size?comfortable?


----------



## lovely64

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> This is so pretty. im thinking about getting the same pair too. R they true to size?comfortable?



Thank you! I feel they are a little large  I usually wear 38.5 in most shoes but I had to get 38 in these. They are very soft and comfy, although since I got them yesterday I have not worn them yet.

I got them from net-a-porter.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! I feel they are a little large  I usually wear 38.5 in most shoes but I had to get 38 in these. They are very soft and comfy, although since I got them yesterday I have not worn them yet.
> 
> I got them from net-a-porter.



i saw it on netaporter too.. But they don't have my size anymore..And if you said it run bigger than i don't think it'll fit me..


----------



## lovely64

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> i saw it on netaporter too.. But they don't have my size anymore..And if you said it run bigger than i don't think it'll fit me..


 They only had a 39 left when I got mine but that size was too big and I was lucky enough that they suddenly had a 38 so I could Exchange. You can maybe get them to email you should they get a return? I have not seen these on any other site that carries Rene Caovilla. Good luck finding them! The leather is super supple!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

lovely64 said:


> They only had a 39 left when I got mine but that size was too big and I was lucky enough that they suddenly had a 38 so I could Exchange. You can maybe get them to email you should they get a return? I have not seen these on any other site that carries Rene Caovilla. Good luck finding them! The leather is super supple!



I still have store credit with netaporter that y im hoping to get it from there.


----------



## joomyleloo

Charlotte Olympia Satin Kitty Flats in green
	

		
			
		

		
	




A wonderful gift from a friend! &#128525; Not so sure about the color though... What do you ladies feel about green shoes?


----------



## cilantropig

joomyleloo said:


> Charlotte Olympia Satin Kitty Flats in green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629189
> 
> 
> A wonderful gift from a friend! &#128525; Not so sure about the color though... What do you ladies feel about green shoes?


That is soooo cute! I think that's a very pretty shade of green.


----------



## joomyleloo

cilantropig said:


> That is soooo cute! I think that's a very pretty shade of green.




Thank you! I just need to figure out what to wear with these kitties &#128523;


----------



## piosavsfan

Sam Edelman flats. I find them to be very comfortable.


----------



## lovely64

Valentino rockstuds. I'm an addict, lol!




They will fit in perfectly with my little collection:


----------



## fantabulous

Gentle Souls Women's Break My Heart Sandal

Image: http://beta.bondswell.com/remotesharebig/53850b69ee6370f99a000001


----------



## lovely64

Another friend, lol!


----------



## Chicsociety

LK Bennet Pump


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

Those Chanel espadrilles look sooooo beautiful. Congrats!!! :greengrin:


----------



## mrsmadz902

Bcbg from the STL outlet! Buy 3, get 50% off!! Came up to abt $250 altogether!!


----------



## Cherry44

Lanvin flats


----------



## alyssaxnicole

Saint Laurent Escarpin Pump in black patent leather


----------



## Nikki528

My May haul!







All pairs except for the classic Chanel ballet flats were on sale (got them from Bergdorfs). These are my first ever "premiere" designer shoes!


----------



## Divealicious

My second pair of BA Maniacs! Love


----------



## cilantropig

Nikki528 said:


> My May haul!
> 
> View attachment 2637259
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637262
> 
> 
> All pairs except for the classic Chanel ballet flats were on sale (got them from Bergdorfs). These are my first ever "premiere" designer shoes!


Love the Roger Vivier flats! You scored big!


----------



## All Smiles

Loving these heels I picked up at the gucci sale


----------



## Kayapo97

alyssaxnicole said:


> View attachment 2636281
> View attachment 2636284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Escarpin Pump in black patent leather




very nice


----------



## Kayapo97

All Smiles said:


> Loving these heels I picked up at the gucci sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2638985



Lovely, a serious pair of heels!


----------



## zzarazza

I was a bad, bad girl in May and finally gave in to my Casadei obsession and got my first pair!


----------



## Lavidav

zzarazza said:


> I was a bad, bad girl in May and finally gave in to my Casadei obsession and got my first pair!




Congrats!  They are my obsession too, but I'm afraid they will kill my feet as high as they are.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

zzarazza said:


> I was a bad, bad girl in May and finally gave in to my Casadei obsession and got my first pair!



I love love the color on these! So vibrant.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Mine is a Pierre Balmain Studded Boat Shoes  


Original price is $375 but after discount it down to $75


----------



## lovely64

Another pair of RS


----------



## zzarazza

lovely64 said:


> Another pair of RS
> 
> View attachment 2640141


Such a lovely color! Divine for spring/summer


----------



## lovely64

zzarazza said:


> Such a lovely color! Divine for spring/summer



Thank you!


----------



## *schmoo*

lovely64 said:


> Another pair of RS
> 
> View attachment 2640141




This color is yummy. I have only seen the bright lime green one


----------



## *schmoo*

My only shoe sale haul. I regret not grabbing the fuschia Tributes


----------



## lovely64

*schmoo* said:


> This color is yummy. I have only seen the bright lime green one


 Thank you!


----------



## temps

lovely64 said:


> Another pair of RS
> 
> View attachment 2640141




Ohhhhh so pretty!!! I wonder when Valentino will stop making such beautiful shoes so I can stop spending... &#128513;


----------



## NeonLights

*schmoo* said:


> My only shoe sale haul. I regret not grabbing the fuschia Tributes
> 
> View attachment 2640404
> 
> View attachment 2640405



Yes, those fuchsia tributes were a great deal! Though the Forrest green holds its own nicely


----------



## NeonLights

zzarazza said:


> I was a bad, bad girl in May and finally gave in to my Casadei obsession and got my first pair!



Oh these are hot hot hot!! I need to get a pair of blades in my life


----------



## DizzyFairy

Proudly showing my kids ash babe sneaker wedges...

Very comfy

Love them...


----------



## tuna lala

I went a little crazy on the Memorial Day sales lol - Burberry snakeskin peeptoes, Gucci patent pumps and YSL Tributes


----------



## NeonLights

tuna lala said:


> View attachment 2643764
> 
> View attachment 2643766
> 
> View attachment 2643767
> 
> 
> I went a little crazy on the Memorial Day sales lol - Burberry snakeskin peeptoes, Gucci patent pumps and YSL Tributes



I suspect you are not alone!

Great sale haul and those tributes are such a sweet colour.


----------



## NeonLights

Haven't posted new arrivals in a while.. just a few of the new arrivals of recent.. 

Have also been very busy securing lots of sale items will post on there arrival


----------



## Kayapo97

NeonLights said:


> Haven't posted new arrivals in a while.. just a few of the new arrivals of recent..
> 
> Have also been very busy securing lots of sale items will post on there arrival




Nice new additions - lets see some more then


----------



## temps

NeonLights said:


> Haven't posted new arrivals in a while.. just a few of the new arrivals of recent..
> 
> 
> 
> Have also been very busy securing lots of sale items will post on there arrival




So Kate red is super sexy!!!  &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; 
Also RS pink is so fun!!! All of these yummy colors!!! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## lovely64

Dolce&Gabbana espadrilles.


----------



## Dior Junkie

Went kind of crazy this month. New shoe purchases not included in the photos are rag and bone harrow boots in black and roger vivier lagoon flats


----------



## west of the sun

^the set of glittery shoes is adorable! and enjoy all your other gorgeous purchases!


----------



## zaaz

I went on a little shoe spree today and brought home these two beauties. I did have to get a half size larger on both styles, but they fit perfect. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## randr21

tuna lala said:


> View attachment 2643764
> 
> View attachment 2643766
> 
> View attachment 2643767
> 
> 
> I went a little crazy on the Memorial Day sales lol - Burberry snakeskin peeptoes, Gucci patent pumps and YSL Tributes



Love the nud3 pradas...they make very comfy pumps.


----------



## PrincessCypress

My latest shoe purchases! 

Valentino Rockstuds 65 - Azure/Blue Fluo
Valentino Rockstuds 65 - Cyclamin/Cyclamen
YSL Tributes 105 - Black
YSL Tributes 105 - Flame
YSL Tributes 75 - Fuchsia


----------



## annmarpar

Designer sales!!


----------



## temps

PrincessCypress said:


> My latest shoe purchases!
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds 65 - Azure/Blue Fluo
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds 65 - Cyclamin/Cyclamen
> 
> YSL Tributes 105 - Black
> 
> YSL Tributes 105 - Flame
> 
> YSL Tributes 75 - Fuchsia




Wow, you must be smiling like this &#128556; right now!  I love kitten heel RS!  They are super cute AND super comfy. I've never tried YSL shoes. Are they comfortable?  Even if not, they are really sexy! &#128525;


----------



## NeonLights

Dior Junkie said:


> View attachment 2644051
> View attachment 2644052
> View attachment 2644053
> View attachment 2644054
> View attachment 2644056
> 
> 
> Went kind of crazy this month. New shoe purchases not included in the photos are rag and bone harrow boots in black and roger vivier lagoon flats



Loving those rockstud additions!

Those little glitter flats are too cute..


----------



## NeonLights

PrincessCypress said:


> My latest shoe purchases!
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds 65 - Azure/Blue Fluo
> Valentino Rockstuds 65 - Cyclamin/Cyclamen
> YSL Tributes 105 - Black
> YSL Tributes 105 - Flame
> YSL Tributes 75 - Fuchsia



Great haul!


----------



## PrincessCypress

temps said:


> Wow, you must be smiling like this &#128556; right now!  I love kitten heel RS!  They are super cute AND super comfy. I've never tried YSL shoes. Are they comfortable?  Even if not, they are really sexy! &#128525;


Yes, I'm sooooooo happy to have been able to snag what I could during the sales and locating great finds! I'm a huge fan of kitten heel rockstuds, it's all I have in my Valentino collection. The tributes by YSL are really comfy, but I have tried on a pair of Saint Laurent studded high heel pumps and they were not. Try the tributes, they come in 75mm and 105mm heel heights too. 



NeonLights said:


> Great haul!


Thank you, NeonLights!


----------



## temps

PrincessCypress said:


> Yes, I'm sooooooo happy to have been able to snag what I could during the sales and locating great finds! I'm a huge fan of kitten heel rockstuds, it's all I have in my Valentino collection. The tributes by YSL are really comfy, but I have tried on a pair of Saint Laurent studded high heel pumps and they were not. Try the tributes, they come in 75mm and 105mm heel heights too.




Good to know that the tributes are comfy and comes with two different heel heights!  Thank you!!


----------



## zzarazza

NeonLights said:


> Haven't posted new arrivals in a while.. just a few of the new arrivals of recent..
> 
> Have also been very busy securing lots of sale items will post on there arrival


So Kates and Valentino Rockstuds - you're killing me softly. Great catch, those.


----------



## zzarazza

PrincessCypress said:


> My latest shoe purchases!
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds 65 - Azure/Blue Fluo
> Valentino Rockstuds 65 - Cyclamin/Cyclamen
> YSL Tributes 105 - Black
> YSL Tributes 105 - Flame
> YSL Tributes 75 - Fuchsia



Ah, the Azure Valentinos are especially gorgeous, not to diminish the other beauties, of course. Congrats!


----------



## zzarazza

Lavidav said:


> Congrats!  They are my obsession too, but I'm afraid they will kill my feet as high as they are.



Thanks! They just might kill mine - at the end of the day I was walking with bent knees 



NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love love the color on these! So vibrant.



Thanks, they are BRIGHT  I love that the shade is more coral than pink neon.



NeonLights said:


> Oh these are hot hot hot!! I need to get a pair of blades in my life



That's what I was saying to myself while clicking Checkout button


----------



## NeonLights

zzarazza said:


> So Kates and Valentino Rockstuds - you're killing me softly. Great catch, those.



Would have to say those two styles have been my fav of let.. Can't seem to get enough!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

temps said:


> Good to know that the tributes are comfy and comes with two different heel heights!  Thank you!!


You're welcome, temps! 



zzarazza said:


> Ah, the Azure Valentinos are especially gorgeous, not to diminish the other beauties, of course. Congrats!


Thank you, zzarazza! I'm glad the azure was on sale because I normally wouldn't be one to buy blue shoes (I'm a red, pink and orange girl) but now that I have them, I absolutely love the color and I'm even starting to buy clothes to wear with them!


----------



## Cherry44

I've got Lanvin flats! &#128513;&#128515;


----------



## NeonLights

Here are some more new arrivals - fresh in today.

Though not sure i am 100% sold on the green suede choos, perhaps a wee bit girlie for me 

No matter what i own i still swear by the fact that the Manolo's are the most comfortable heels by far!


----------



## lovely64

Dolce&Gabbana espadrilles. Great summer shoes.


----------



## Kayapo97

NeonLights said:


> Here are some more new arrivals - fresh in today.
> 
> Though not sure i am 100% sold on the green suede choos, perhaps a wee bit girlie for me
> 
> No matter what i own i still swear by the fact that the Manolo's are the most comfortable heels by far!





Love the Manolo's wear with much happiness Neon


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

zaaz said:


> I went on a little shoe spree today and brought home these two beauties. I did have to get a half size larger on both styles, but they fit perfect. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2644398
> View attachment 2644399



This blue is so pretty.


----------



## leslie_x

my new jimmy choos (panama)


----------



## eye4cc

My first and new Balenciaga sandals i recently scored on sale.


----------



## eye4cc

Another new acquisition, YSL low heel for $529 before tax.


----------



## lovely64

eye4cc said:


> My first and new Balenciaga sandals i recently scored on sale.
> 
> View attachment 2648694



Love these!


----------



## iriskikay

Got my first rockstud kitten heels in pale pink...on Valentino summer sale


----------



## calflu

So cute! Where did you find them? 


You are so lucky


iriskikay said:


> Got my first rockstud kitten heels in pale pink...on Valentino summer sale


----------



## calflu

Got them on sale from NM!


----------



## Espinosa

Got these in the mail today! I'm in love! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






From $1000 to $330.


----------



## ShariLee

I had fun today! Thanks for letting share &#10084;


----------



## temps

Chloe flat. It's the most comfortable shoes I have worn so far!  The leather is so soft!!! &#128525;


----------



## temps

Also Charlotte Olympia. This was on sale. Fun!!


----------



## eye4cc

lovely64 said:


> Love these!



Thanks!


----------



## NeonLights

temps said:


> Chloe flat. It's the most comfortable shoes I have worn so far!  The leather is so soft!!! &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2651454



The leather on these flats are so beautiful!


----------



## NeonLights

iriskikay said:


> Got my first rockstud kitten heels in pale pink...on Valentino summer sale



Wow great sale find! The nude are hard to locate full price let alone on sale. 

Congrats on this beauty


----------



## NeonLights

ShariLee said:


> I had fun today! Thanks for letting share &#10084;
> 
> View attachment 2651344
> 
> View attachment 2651346
> 
> View attachment 2651347



Love those red ballet flats...


----------



## NeonLights

new in ..  just can't seem to stop on the shoe front of late


----------



## lovely64

Aqua rockstuds.


----------



## PrincessCypress

lovely64 said:


> Aqua rockstuds.
> 
> View attachment 2652040



DROOL!!! Major drool!!! I can't get enough of these beauties, lovely64!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

Espinosa said:


> Got these in the mail today! I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650973
> View attachment 2650974
> View attachment 2650975
> 
> 
> From $1000 to $330.



Lovesss may I ask where you got them? 

And do they run TTS and are comfy to wear?


----------



## Espinosa

calisnoopy said:


> Lovesss may I ask where you got them?
> 
> And do they run TTS and are comfy to wear?




Thanks! From SSense. I got a size 10 even though I'm a 9-9.5. I'm just going to add an insole. Super comfy!


----------



## jeune_fille

Gosh, I bought like 4 pairs of YSL shoes. Good thing they are on sale otherwise.. Ill be drowning in debt


----------



## Ailey

I got 2 pairs of rockstuds, a pair of vara's, and a pair of prada t-strap chunky sandals. Luckily, they were all on sale...no more shoe shopping for me anytime soon.


----------



## SisiEko

Joie Lexington booties.


----------



## Checkmeout

Love, love my new Giuseppe Zanotti flats!!!


----------



## goyardlove

NeonLights said:


> new in ..  just can't seem to stop on the shoe front of late


That wooden heel is just...


----------



## CleopatraSelene

temps said:


> Chloe flat. It's the most comfortable shoes I have worn so far!  The leather is so soft!!! &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2651454


Loving the scalloped edge!


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Espinosa said:


> Got these in the mail today! I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650973
> View attachment 2650974
> View attachment 2650975
> 
> 
> From $1000 to $330.


Gorgeous! - do they shed/leave a trail of fairy dust wherever you go? :giggles:


----------



## Espinosa

CleopatraSelene said:


> Gorgeous! - do they shed/leave a trail of fairy dust wherever you go? :giggles:



Thanks! I wish


----------



## umlm

my LV sneakers today. i have to replace the LV insoles by an orthopedic insoles due to my footache ( in all my shoes now) so mostly i wear sneakers


----------



## iriskikay

calflu said:


> So cute! Where did you find them?
> 
> 
> You are so lucky




I got it from valentino website...it was the last size.


----------



## LoeweLee

My latest purchases..


----------



## abs678

NeonLights said:


> new in ..  just can't seem to stop on the shoe front of late


 
these made me pause and say "oh wow." would love to get a pair!


----------



## NeonLights

abs678 said:


> these made me pause and say "oh wow." would love to get a pair!



Suspect you are referring to the wooden heel pair? 

They are runway shoes so they have something a little extra to them 

Let me know if you need a code for them.


----------



## NeonLights

goyardlove said:


> That wooden heel is just...



I agree the detailing is just amazing on this pair..  and too think i wasn't that keen on them to start


----------



## clu13

Long time without a shoe binge - very sad that the Valentino espadrilles are too small and have to go back - I have been trying for years to get the black lace ones. 

Stuart Weizmann tipbootie, kate spade Dijon, Vince Annalie ($100 less at norstrom than at NM) and Tory burch beacher espadrilles.


----------



## randr21

clu13 said:


> Long time without a shoe binge - very sad that the Valentino espadrilles are too small and have to go back - I have been trying for years to get the black lace ones.
> 
> Stuart Weizmann tipbootie, kate spade Dijon, Vince Annalie ($100 less at norstrom than at NM) and Tory burch beacher espadrilles.
> 
> View attachment 2655871
> View attachment 2655872



I need those vince heels. They are certifiably hot.


----------



## PrincessCypress

These just came today from Farfetch...I'm sooooooo in love with them!!!

YSL Tribute 105 in black embossed croc.


----------



## Roe

Got these yesterday at Saks &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
Thanks for letting me share

Zanotti


----------



## clu13

randr21 said:


> I need those vince heels. They are certifiably hot.




Thank you! And they are actually comfortable - heel is not super high! They run a bit big - I'm a 7-7.5 so I wt with the 37/6.5.


----------



## clu13

PrincessCypress said:


> These just came today from Farfetch...I'm sooooooo in love with them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> YSL Tribute 105 in black embossed croc.




Gorgeous - classic!


----------



## clu13

Roe said:


> View attachment 2657244
> 
> 
> 
> Got these yesterday at Saks &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Zanotti




They are beautiful shoes! Congrats!


----------



## lovely64

Caged rs flats.


----------



## randr21

chemlex said:


> Thanks, I think my avatar looks much better now



Thx for the info...now I have to find my sz.  Love shoes that not only look good on you but are comfy.


----------



## PrincessCypress

clu13 said:


> Gorgeous - classic!


Thank you, clu13! 



lovely64 said:


> Caged rs flats.
> 
> View attachment 2657443


Congratulations, lovely64! You finally got black rockstuds, they're gorgy! I have the same pair in the kitten heel version.


----------



## lovely64

PrincessCypress said:


> Thank you, clu13!
> 
> 
> Congratulations, lovely64! You finally got black rockstuds, they're gorgy! I have the same pair in the kitten heel version.



Thank you! I would have prefered the kitten heel but they only had these. I hope they arrive on monday, I was hoping for tomorrow but no confirmation email yet.


----------



## PrincessCypress

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! I would have prefered the kitten heel but they only had these. I hope they arrive on monday, I was hoping for tomorrow but no confirmation email yet.


I can't wait to see your mod pics with these caged flats, lovely64! I don't think I've seen these modeled yet.


----------



## agalarowicz

from Saks sale


----------



## cilantropig

These came in today


----------



## gail13

cilantropig said:


> These came in today



These are so pretty; what designer are they?


----------



## cilantropig

gail13 said:


> These are so pretty; what designer are they?


The first one is giuseppe, got a great deal from dsw.com on last pair. Orange suede is ivy kirzhner got from saks off 5th online, they have a lot of variation on sale now, they're super soft.


----------



## gatorpooh

Burberry wedges from the summer sale.


----------



## ShariLee

3rd pair in a months time! I'm addicted!!!&#10084;


----------



## gail13

cilantropig said:


> The first one is giuseppe, got a great deal from dsw.com on last pair. Orange suede is ivy kirzhner got from saks off 5th online, they have a lot of variation on sale now, they're super soft.



Thank you, can you tell me how the IK run?  I see some I like


----------



## sweetashoney

ShariLee said:


> View attachment 2659301
> 
> View attachment 2659302
> 
> 3rd pair in a months time! I'm addicted!!!&#10084;
> View attachment 2659303




They're lovely! &#128525;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## temps

ShariLee said:


> View attachment 2659301
> 
> View attachment 2659302
> 
> 3rd pair in a months time! I'm addicted!!!&#10084;
> View attachment 2659303




A perfect set of ballet flats!!!  Beautiful!  Now you are all set for the whole year!


----------



## cilantropig

gail13 said:


> Thank you, can you tell me how the IK run?  I see some I like


They seem to fit true size, I wear 7. They're comfy, but sole is slippery, I think I can manage with some non-skid sole sticker.


----------



## Mswing

My summer shoes are here!!! 

Kenzo and melissa x jason wu


----------



## LoeweLee

Mswing said:


> My summer shoes are here!!!
> 
> Kenzo and melissa x jason wu




Love the Kenzo


----------



## amaretti

cheburashka73 said:


> Love it! Nice color!
> Are they comfy?




Thank you &#128150;... Yes they are comfy


----------



## amaretti




----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

Espinosa said:


> Got these in the mail today! I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650973
> View attachment 2650974
> View attachment 2650975
> 
> 
> From $1000 to $330.



Wow!!! Those are really cute and playful, I like!!!


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

Checkmeout said:


> View attachment 2653669
> 
> 
> Love, love my new Giuseppe Zanotti flats!!!



These are so different that I would definitely rock them!!!! I like them


----------



## beadharmony

My new shoe purchases. They are both so comfortable.


----------



## yellow08

ShariLee said:


> View attachment 2659301
> 
> View attachment 2659302
> 
> 3rd pair in a months time! I'm addicted!!!&#10084;
> View attachment 2659303


Nice collection
Beautiful!!
I purchased my 1st pair of Chanel flats in December-just got around to wearing them last week (I'm a heel girl) but I'm also in loving them. I'm already itching for another pair


----------



## Marylin

amaretti said:


> View attachment 2660865



Beautiful! You should be in Wizard of Oz in them


----------



## cilantropig

Michael Kors store have them 50% off! 8th pair of shoes this month


----------



## Mswing

amaretti said:


> View attachment 2660865



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ShariLee

Newest color 





With first pair


Incredibly comfy and so cute with jeans!!!


----------



## amaretti

Thank you Marylin and Mswing &#128522;


----------



## mizcolon73

ShariLee said:


> Newest color
> View attachment 2662931
> 
> View attachment 2662933
> 
> 
> With first pair
> View attachment 2662937
> 
> Incredibly comfy and so cute with jeans!!!



Love these! How do they run?


----------



## mizcolon73

Checkmeout said:


> View attachment 2653669
> 
> 
> Love, love my new Giuseppe Zanotti flats!!!



Omg I love these!!


----------



## ShariLee

mizcolon73 said:


> Love these! How do they run?



In closed toed shoes I need  half to a full size up because I have a wide foot.  With these beauties I need just 1//2 size larger than open toes shoes.  They are incredibly comfortable, no break in period needed. They offer a lot more foot support than a ballerina shoe(for me)
The shoe is made of such high quality.   I have my eye on a third color&#128521;.


----------



## reihaibara

amaretti said:


> View attachment 2660865




Gorgeous! May I ask where did get this pretty pair if u don't mind?


----------



## temps

CleopatraSelene said:


> Loving the scalloped edge!




Thank you!!


----------



## princess288428

My new shoes!!!


----------



## Myrkur

NeonLights said:


> new in ..  just can't seem to stop on the shoe front of late




Loooove the first pair. What season is it?


----------



## Cherry44

Gommino!


----------



## ShariLee

Cherry44 said:


> Gommino!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665895



Love them!!! Nice Color!


----------



## Snow Diva

Here are my new Chanel's!


----------



## SEWDimples

Purchased several pairs of shoes when I went home to visit my mom in MD.

I went a little overboard, but they all were good deals.

First picture
First Row - Bottega Veneta - $80 (Orig $600), Vince - $150 (Orig $375); Diane von Furstebery - $39 (Orig $200+)
Second Row - Charles David - $34.65; LK Bennett - $118.50 (Orig $395); LK Bennett - $103.50 (Orig $345)
Third Row - Ferragamo - $97.50 (Orig $325); Coach Sneakers - $59

2nd picture
Vince sneakers - $59 (Orig $180)


----------



## SEWDimples

Snow Diva said:


> Here are my new Chanel's!
> View attachment 2665907
> View attachment 2665908
> 
> View attachment 2665910



Gorgeous!!! I love the colors.


----------



## NeonLights

cilantropig said:


> These came in today



Loving all the jewels!


----------



## NeonLights

Myrkur said:


> Loooove the first pair. What season is it?



They are Spring 2014..


----------



## Cherry44

Alexander Birman water snake flats


----------



## Snow Diva

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous!!! I love the colors.




Thank you so much!! You have quite an impressive haul, congrats on your recent purchases


----------



## cilantropig

SEWDimples said:


> Purchased several pairs of shoes when I went home to visit my mom in MD.
> 
> I went a little overboard, but they all were good deals.
> 
> First picture
> First Row - Bottega Veneta - $80 (Orig $600), Vince - $150 (Orig $375); Diane von Furstebery - $39 (Orig $200+)
> Second Row - Charles David - $34.65; LK Bennett - $118.50 (Orig $395); LK Bennett - $103.50 (Orig $345)
> Third Row - Ferragamo - $97.50 (Orig $325); Coach Sneakers - $59
> 
> 2nd picture
> Vince sneakers - $59 (Orig $180)


Wow awesome deals!


----------



## deltalady

Stuart Weitzman Nudist sandals for 60% off


----------



## Kayapo97

My collection has had a new addition, which I can't resist posting here as well as on my thread.

 A pair of stretch leather Monique boots

 The heels are 5 1/2" with platform - a new height for me!


They are gorgeous and the shaft is so tall!


They arrived just in time for an event I was going to.


----------



## Maice

I just bought 2 recently - a pair of Alexander Wangs from Barneys, and a pair of Melissa shoes from NM.


----------



## jess236

Repetto t-strap pumps
http://www.mytheresa.com/en-de/baya-patent-leather-t-bar-pumps.html


----------



## SEWDimples

Snow Diva said:


> Thank you so much!! You have quite an impressive haul, congrats on your recent purchases



Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

cilantropig said:


> Wow awesome deals!



Thanks! I was so excited with my finds.


----------



## bunnyr

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sweetashoney

bunnyr said:


> View attachment 2667115
> View attachment 2667116
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app




Omg! Love your shoes! &#128525;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bunnyr

sweetashoney said:


> Omg! Love your shoes! &#128525;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## whoknowsx

As a mom of a toddler, I've come to really love flats with a twist




60% off didn't hurt either


----------



## Icyss

Just received this kitty today&#128047;&#128525;


----------



## umlm

chanel espadrilles 2 tone


----------



## Ailey

My first pair of Lanvin's. I know the flats are comfy. Any idea if the pumps are comfy too?


----------



## Ailey

umlm said:


> chanel espadrilles 2 tone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667875




Fab! Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## arielqueen

My first pair of Chanel shoes ever. I'm in heaven.


----------



## temps

Icyss said:


> Just received this kitty today&#128047;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667850




Super cute!!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## llyymyc

My first pair! Love how comfy they are!


----------



## NeonLights

llyymyc said:


> My first pair! Love how comfy they are!
> 
> View attachment 2668520



Gorgeous rockstuds.. And I just love the blue on them


----------



## NeonLights

Kayapo97 said:


> My collection has had a new addition, which I can't resist posting here as well as on my thread.
> 
> A pair of stretch leather Monique boots
> 
> The heels are 5 1/2" with platform - a new height for me!
> 
> 
> They are gorgeous and the shaft is so tall!
> 
> 
> They arrived just in time for an event I was going to.



Wow wee!!!


----------



## NeonLights

bunnyr said:


> View attachment 2667115
> View attachment 2667116
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



Great Chanel haul


----------



## Icyss

temps said:


> Super cute!!! &#10084;&#65039;




Thank you&#128144;


----------



## Ailey

Jelly shoes just in time for summer!


----------



## temps

llyymyc said:


> My first pair! Love how comfy they are!
> 
> View attachment 2668520




Beautiful color!!  Congrats!  Yes, they are super comfy!


----------



## Kayapo97

NeonLights said:


> Wow wee!!!



Thanks Neon
They certainly are WoW!


----------



## umlm

thank you Ailey. I' so scared that I will make them dirty. don't know if I will keep them or resell


----------



## Ailey

llyymyc said:


> My first pair! Love how comfy they are!
> 
> View attachment 2668520



Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Dior Junkie

Alaia, my latest. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Divealicious

Dior Junkie said:


> View attachment 2670088
> View attachment 2670090
> 
> 
> Alaia, my latest. Thanks for letting me share



Love these! Congrats


----------



## temps

Dior Junkie said:


> View attachment 2670088
> View attachment 2670090
> 
> 
> Alaia, my latest. Thanks for letting me share




Gorgeous!  Alaia shoes are work of art!


----------



## SEWDimples

Dior Junkie said:


> View attachment 2670088
> View attachment 2670090
> 
> 
> Alaia, my latest. Thanks for letting me share



Beautiful!

Congrats!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

CL Iriza 100 glitter floque/suede via NAP (international site). 
I was so in love, I just took a pic with a random outfit I had on me.  

First time posting in this thread.


----------



## Dior Junkie

Sarah_sarah said:


> CL Iriza 100 glitter floque/suede via NAP (international site).
> I was so in love, I just took a pic with a random outfit I had on me.
> 
> First time posting in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670858
> View attachment 2670859
> View attachment 2670860


wow, really beautiful


----------



## Dior Junkie

temps said:


> Gorgeous!  Alaia shoes are work of art!


I agree! Each one of their shoes is so unique


----------



## True*Fidelity

cilantropig said:


> These came in today





Beautiful.  Wear them in good health!
  I am especially interested in your *Ivy Kirzhner* shoes.  Do they generallly run true-to-size?


----------



## Snow Diva

Dior Junkie said:


> View attachment 2670088
> View attachment 2670090
> 
> 
> Alaia, my latest. Thanks for letting me share




So lovely! Congrats on your latest purchase!


----------



## Snow Diva

Sarah_sarah said:


> CL Iriza 100 glitter floque/suede via NAP (international site).
> I was so in love, I just took a pic with a random outfit I had on me.
> 
> First time posting in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670858
> View attachment 2670859
> View attachment 2670860




These are fantastic! Congrats to you!


----------



## killua_estee

It's my birthday present to myself! CL pigalle spike flats


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Dior Junkie said:


> wow, really beautiful




Thanks &#127802;&#127802;&#127802;


----------



## fightthesunrise

killua_estee said:


> It's my birthday present to myself! CL pigalle spike flats




These are perfection!  Happy birthday!


----------



## temps

killua_estee said:


> It's my birthday present to myself! CL pigalle spike flats




Ohhhhhh I love them!  &#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## Bagluvluv

My obsession of late~~LV eyeline pumps~~

The sparkly baby is my current fav~~


----------



## killua_estee

fightthesunrise said:


> These are perfection!  Happy birthday!





temps said:


> Ohhhhhh I love them!  &#128151;&#128151;&#128151;



Thanks! &#128150; can't wait to wear them out!


----------



## killua_estee

Bagluvluv said:


> My obsession of late~~LV eyeline pumps~~
> 
> The sparkly baby is my current fav~~



Wow I like the back details! So subtle yet glam


----------



## Bagluvluv

killua_estee said:


> Wow I like the back details! So subtle yet glam



Thank you~~


----------



## SeleneMarta

Maice said:


> I just bought 2 recently - a pair of Alexander Wangs from Barneys, and a pair of Melissa shoes from NM.



Fantastic purchases! Love them both.


----------



## Maice

SeleneMarta said:


> Fantastic purchases! Love them both.



Thank you, *SeleneMarta*!


----------



## JuneHawk

Dior Junkie said:


> View attachment 2670088
> View attachment 2670090
> 
> 
> Alaia, my latest. Thanks for letting me share



Gorgeous!  I need these in my life!


----------



## goyardlove

killua_estee said:


> It's my birthday present to myself! CL pigalle spike flats


Love love love!


----------



## Arlene619

Sarah_sarah said:


> CL Iriza 100 glitter floque/suede via NAP (international site).
> I was so in love, I just took a pic with a random outfit I had on me.
> 
> First time posting in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670858
> View attachment 2670859
> View attachment 2670860



Congrats on your CL!!! I just purchased these online. Please update on the fit and comfort level if you can. Thanks so much and congrats again &#128518;


----------



## Snow Diva

killua_estee said:


> It's my birthday present to myself! CL pigalle spike flats




Happy birthday to you!! And what a fantastic pair of flats you picked!! Love the spikes


----------



## SEWDimples

I purchased a pair of Dr. Martens AirWair ($24.99) and Converse All Star ($16.99) at Ross today.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Arlene619 said:


> Congrats on your CL!!! I just purchased these online. Please update on the fit and comfort level if you can. Thanks so much and congrats again &#128518;




Thanks.  they are pretty comfortable. They run just a tad large for me (one leg is a bit smaller) but the half size smaller was not the best fit especially since I don't think the material will stretch so much.  I hope you love yours. &#127800;&#127800;&#127800;


----------



## Arlene619

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks.  they are pretty comfortable. They run just a tad large for me (one leg is a bit smaller) but the half size smaller was not the best fit especially since I don't think the material will stretch so much.  I hope you love yours. &#127800;&#127800;&#127800;



Thanks for your response! I'm glad you love yours too. I'm excited now &#128522;


----------



## NeonLights

Sarah_sarah said:


> CL Iriza 100 glitter floque/suede via NAP (international site).
> I was so in love, I just took a pic with a random outfit I had on me.
> 
> First time posting in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670858
> View attachment 2670859
> View attachment 2670860



i just love these... def on my hit list


----------



## NeonLights

Bagluvluv said:


> My obsession of late~~LV eyeline pumps~~
> 
> The sparkly baby is my current fav~~
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671849
> View attachment 2671852
> View attachment 2671853
> View attachment 2671854



Sign me up for them all.. 

Love the classic black and the leopard ...


----------



## NeonLights

New in...  taking a break for a while.. i think i am up to 13 or 14 pairs in the last 4 weeks now...


----------



## umlm

they are fabulous. congrats


----------



## glitterhunt

Hi ladies...I am new here, so I apologize if this is the completely wrong thread. I have one pair of prada shoes that are size 39s and fit perfectly.... however, I am scoping out a pair of prada mules on ebay that has one shoe as a 39 and one as a 38.5. Those of you who are size 39s in prada, can you also fit into a 38.5? I am in love with these shoes, but I'm afraid the 38.5 left shoe is going to be too small!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

NeonLights said:


> i just love these... def on my hit list




They are truly amazing. I highly recommend. &#128096;


----------



## killua_estee

NeonLights said:


> New in...  taking a break for a while.. i think i am up to 13 or 14 pairs in the last 4 weeks now...



Wow gorgeous shoes! I love all of them &#128525;


----------



## Dior Junkie

Just Sophia Webster pumps just arrived today. Been searching for a pair of red pumps for awhile and these have everything i need - Patent leather, lower heel. The color's not true red but rather a raspberry pink color, but i'm pretty happy with them nonetheless


----------



## Dior Junkie

NeonLights said:


> New in...  taking a break for a while.. i think i am up to 13 or 14 pairs in the last 4 weeks now...



these are gorgeous!  May I ask if the spiked pigalles are also on sale?  Thanks!


----------



## fightthesunrise

Dior Junkie said:


> View attachment 2674953
> View attachment 2674954
> View attachment 2674955
> 
> 
> Just Sophia Webster pumps just arrived today. Been searching for a pair of red pumps for awhile and these have everything i need - Patent leather, lower heel. The color's not true red but rather a raspberry pink color, but i'm pretty happy with them nonetheless




Those are gorgeous! I love Sophia Webster shoes, even though I'm mainly just a flat girl myself. I'll live vicariously through you.  Congrats on these beauties!


----------



## Dior Junkie

chikinedge said:


> these are nice, where did you buy them?



HI Chikinedge, not sure if you were asking me but I got them from Saks.  They're currently on sale, so it's a very good deal.


----------



## Dior Junkie

fightthesunrise said:


> Those are gorgeous! I love Sophia Webster shoes, even though I'm mainly just a flat girl myself. I'll live vicariously through you.  Congrats on these beauties!





Thank you! I used to be a 4 inch+ heel gal, but after a foot injury and two babies, I find myself buying mostly flats these days.  These pumps are perfect because their heel height is only 2 3/4 inch which is very manageable.  Now I'm thinking if I should also get the black color ones


----------



## Dior Junkie

Ok I just ordered the black ones also.  They're just too comfortable and such a great price at 65% off


----------



## mikeyta

after returning from my trip, I did  a lot damage to my wallet with the sale on the shoes and jackets from chanel.


----------



## Lena186

Camilla Skovgaard prey sandals. Love them, they are very comfortable!




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## SisiEko

Just posted these in the Nordstrom Rack thread


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Dior Junkie said:


> View attachment 2674953
> View attachment 2674954
> View attachment 2674955
> 
> 
> Just Sophia Webster pumps just arrived today. Been searching for a pair of red pumps for awhile and these have everything i need - Patent leather, lower heel. The color's not true red but rather a raspberry pink color, but i'm pretty happy with them nonetheless




I love them. The pink is super cute. Hope they are comfy.


----------



## reihaibara

Just received my rag & bone harrow boots! Very comfy!


----------



## umlm

congrats, they are gorgeuos, i would love to go shopping but i'm stuck with my baby now. so stay at home


----------



## SEWDimples

Dior Junkie said:


> View attachment 2674953
> View attachment 2674954
> View attachment 2674955
> 
> 
> Just Sophia Webster pumps just arrived today. Been searching for a pair of red pumps for awhile and these have everything i need - Patent leather, lower heel. The color's not true red but rather a raspberry pink color, but i'm pretty happy with them nonetheless



Love the color! I can imagine how comfy they feel. 



mikeyta said:


> after returning from my trip, I did  a lot damage to my wallet with the sale on the shoes and jackets from chanel.



Congrats! Great haul! They all look amazing.



Lena186 said:


> Camilla Skovgaard prey sandals. Love them, they are very comfortable!
> View attachment 2675297
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Awesome sandals. Love the style. What is the heel height?



reihaibara said:


> View attachment 2675410
> 
> Just received my rag & bone harrow boots! Very comfy!



Nice boots. I love the texture.


----------



## SEWDimples

Posted these in the Nordstrom Rack thread.

Prada heels Size 38 (Worn & refinished) - $229.97 - 25% off = $172.48 (Orig $790)


----------



## Lena186

Awesome sandals. Love the style. What is the heel height?


Thank you I'm not sure, I have to check and get back to you. They are pretty high but really comfy!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## NeonLights

Dior Junkie said:


> these are gorgeous!  May I ask if the spiked pigalles are also on sale?  Thanks!



Yes, got the spikes in the Saks Sales


----------



## Snow Diva

mikeyta said:


> after returning from my trip, I did  a lot damage to my wallet with the sale on the shoes and jackets from chanel.




That is a fantastic haul! Congrats on your sale finds!


----------



## Snow Diva

SEWDimples said:


> Posted these in the Nordstrom Rack thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Prada heels Size 38 (Worn & refinished) - $229.97 - 25% off = $172.48 (Orig $790)




Oh wow that is quite the deal!! You are so lucky! Congrats on your new shoes!


----------



## SEWDimples

Snow Diva said:


> Oh wow that is quite the deal!! You are so lucky! Congrats on your new shoes!



Thank you! They are stylish and comfy!


----------



## SEWDimples

Purchased another pair of shoes today from NR Clear The Rack sale:

Stuart Weitzman Slam Oxford: $74.50 - 25% off = $55.88 (Orig $298)


----------



## Emma chanel bab

My newest addition to my slowly growing collection


----------



## Snow Diva

Emma chanel bab said:


> My newest addition to my slowly growing collection




These are gorgeous! I've just started collecting Chanel shoes, so I love seeing what other people purchase. Congrats on your beautiful new addition!


----------



## Snow Diva

SEWDimples said:


> Purchased another pair of shoes today from NR Clear The Rack sale:
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Slam Oxford: $74.50 - 25% off = $55.88 (Orig $298)




Gosh you always get such incredible deals! Congrats!


----------



## Snow Diva

Here's my latest pair! I picked up these Burberry leather peep toe booties on sale at holt renfrew yesterday! I'm so happy


----------



## umlm

Snow Diva said:


> Here's my latest pair! I picked up these Burberry leather peep toe booties on sale at holt renfrew yesterday! I'm so happy
> View attachment 2679999
> View attachment 2680001
> View attachment 2680003


congrats, they are lovely


----------



## umlm

Emma chanel bab said:


> My newest addition to my slowly growing collection



love these. beautiful


----------



## Snow Diva

umlm said:


> congrats, they are lovely




Thank you!


----------



## temps

Emma chanel bab said:


> My newest addition to my slowly growing collection




Very feminine!  Beautiful color and the design.  &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## randr21

Snow Diva said:


> Here's my latest pair! I picked up these Burberry leather peep toe booties on sale at holt renfrew yesterday! I'm so happy
> View attachment 2679999
> View attachment 2680001
> View attachment 2680003



Hot hot hot


----------



## mortlady

auroraskye said:


> Here are my two most recent pair:
> 
> From DSW - NYLA Sage (should be arriving today or tomorrow, woot!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 6pm.com - rsvp Mary-Kate (just ordered today)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already own about half a dozen pair of oxfords (at least.. ) but none that are RED! I am so excited.


Love both of those!  DSW is my jam especially for wallets.


----------



## mikeyta

I just got this givenchy shoes , so cute for the summer.


----------



## cilantropig

mikeyta said:


> I just got this givenchy shoes , so cute for the summer.


Awwww, so cute!


----------



## Snow Diva

randr21 said:


> Hot hot hot




Thank you!


----------



## reihaibara

Just received my Prada boots! Though they are supposed to be otk boots, they can barely stay up . Maybe I should wear them as mid-high version.


----------



## Arlene619

reihaibara said:


> Just received my Prada boots! Though they are supposed to be otk boots, they can barely stay up . Maybe I should wear them as mid-high version.
> 
> View attachment 2681693



They are beautiful!  You must be really tall. That would probably hit me mid-thigh. I'm 5'1". The slouchy look is cute though! &#128525;


----------



## randr21

reihaibara said:


> Just received my Prada boots! Though they are supposed to be otk boots, they can barely stay up . Maybe I should wear them as mid-high version.
> 
> View attachment 2681693



No matter, u look great in them, esp w/ shorts. Thats my fave color in scrunchy boots.


----------



## x_ninja

reihaibara said:


> Just received my Prada boots! Though they are supposed to be otk boots, they can barely stay up . Maybe I should wear them as mid-high version.
> 
> View attachment 2681693



They look really good on you!!


----------



## x_ninja

My sale finds. I did okay this season!


----------



## reihaibara

Thank u all for your kind words!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Arlene619 said:


> They are beautiful!  You must be really tall. That would probably hit me mid-thigh. I'm 5'1". The slouchy look is cute though! &#128525;



That wat i was about to say lol..You have long legs.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

x_ninja said:


> My sale finds. I did okay this season!
> View attachment 2681929



You didn't do ok..lol.you did great with so many pretty shoes..Congrat..


----------



## randr21

x_ninja said:


> My sale finds. I did okay this season!
> View attachment 2681929



I was too late to get the pointy toe prada flats, lucky u.  Are they comfy?


----------



## x_ninja

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> You didn't do ok..lol.you did great with so many pretty shoes..Congrat..



Thank you!! 




randr21 said:


> I was too late to get the pointy toe prada flats, lucky u.  Are they comfy?



They are actually very comfy the material is very flexible. If you do find them, go up 0.5 from your normal size!


----------



## bellus

Bought these shoes during my USA trip. 
Tory for $217
Mk for $ 105
Coach $ 82


----------



## kikikaboom

ninjanna said:


> I've always wanted these Senso Bertie IV boots but I struggled to put them on so I decided against them last year. Then I fell in love with them again and bit the bullet and OMG comfiest boots ever once you wear them! Nappa leather is the BEST!




I always wanted a pair of Senso Boots (the Leopard Bertina). Do they run big or small? I am between two sizes as they don't do half sizes and not sure which size to order...


----------



## TGramman

Technically I didn't get these . We tried to order these on the first day of the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale and they had already sold out of my size. Looking for a comfortable boot in brown this year. Any suggestions? This was the Mephisto Seddy. I thought it was cute for a comfort boot:


----------



## NeonLights

x_ninja said:


> My sale finds. I did okay this season!
> View attachment 2681929



I think you've done brilliantly


----------



## rutabaga

These, from jcrew:
 s7.jcrew.com/is/image/jcrew/03883_ED4746?$pdp_fs418$


----------



## Freckles1

My new beauties. Alas, not on sale.


----------



## randr21

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2688298
> 
> My new beauties. Alas, not on sale.



Such a pretty and soft red


----------



## SummerMango

bellus said:


> View attachment 2682964
> View attachment 2682965
> View attachment 2682966
> 
> 
> Bought these shoes during my USA trip.
> Tory for $217
> Mk for $ 105
> Coach $ 82




They are all so gorgeous &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## SummerMango

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2688298
> 
> My new beauties. Alas, not on sale.




Love it. So pretty&#128525;&#128525;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Jack Rogers


----------



## rockcandymelts

Bought the Kate spade tock flats in 3 colors


----------



## Snow Diva

My new beauties were 65% off! I'm so happy with my new summery shoes!


----------



## Divealicious

Snow Diva said:


> My new beauties were 65% off! I'm so happy with my new summery shoes!
> View attachment 2690609
> View attachment 2690610
> View attachment 2690611



Pretty!!


----------



## Snow Diva

Divealicious said:


> Pretty!!




Thank you!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2688298
> 
> My new beauties. Alas, not on sale.




Love. They run true to size?


----------



## Freckles1

Sarah_sarah said:


> Love. They run true to size?




Yes  I think they do. I wear a 6.5 in heels and sandals.


----------



## Icyss

My new Valentino RS kitten heels! Got these at 40% off.&#128144;&#128525;ATTACH]2692087[/ATTACH]


----------



## ilovemykiddos

glitterhunt said:


> Hi ladies...I am new here, so I apologize if this is the completely wrong thread. I have one pair of prada shoes that are size 39s and fit perfectly.... however, I am scoping out a pair of prada mules on ebay that has one shoe as a 39 and one as a 38.5. Those of you who are size 39s in prada, can you also fit into a 38.5? I am in love with these shoes, but I'm afraid the 38.5 left shoe is going to be too small!


It will be too small, I guarantee it. I have to size up in Prada almost always sometimes 1/2 if not a whole size too. I would pass on them.


----------



## zaaz

I don't really like regular Ugg boots but I saw these on sale at the store and fell head over heels! They're also furry on the inside so it feels like walking on cotton balls &#128522;


----------



## Jesssh

Sneakers for walking the dog:


----------



## clu13

Kate spade
Love the touch of gold on the heels


----------



## PrincessCypress

zaaz said:


> I don't really like regular Ugg boots but I saw these on sale at the store and fell head over heels! They're also furry on the inside so it feels like walking on cotton balls &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2692182



Ooooooohhh, I love these, zaaz!


----------



## Emma chanel bab

Thank you.  I've already bought 3 pairs this season.  Went a little crazy on the espadrilles earlier this year lol


----------



## Emma chanel bab

Bought these in 2 different color.  Went a little crazy. Cuz neither of them fit.  36 or 37. Since they don't come in 1/2 sizes....


----------



## Emma chanel bab

Love love these


----------



## mikeyta

just bought another 2 pairs of sandals of chanel , so hard to get in my size.


----------



## Arlene619

Valentino Rockstud in poudre. I'll take better pics when I get home &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## chicNclassy

These arrived today. Got them on the saks website on final sale...didn't come in a miu miu box, just a plain white box and the tip of one of the shoes has white lines which is probably where the leather has worn? Kinda disappointing.


----------



## Arlene619

Finally I have them home with me!!!
Valentino Rockstud pumps in poudre &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Jimmy choo - poplar patent wedges


----------



## ninjanna

kikikaboom said:


> I always wanted a pair of Senso Boots (the Leopard Bertina). Do they run big or small? I am between two sizes as they don't do half sizes and not sure which size to order...




Sorry I only just saw your post now! Hope it's not too late 
I'm not sure for other Senso boots, but I know these Bertie ones, they run small. I'm usually a size 38 and I got a size 37. I originally purchased size 36 online but I could not get it in at all, and I heard they ran like 2 sizes smaller! These Bertie ones are particularly hard to put on because of the zipper design but I chose comfort rather than difficulty. As in if I got the 38s, the shoes itself would be big for me, but putting the shoe on would be a breeze. These 37s, on the other hand, are a bit of a battle to put on but my feet don't slip and slide inside, and are rather more comfy than size 38. 

So I say get one size down, but definitely do your research first before quoting me on this one!


----------



## Sadie_Seamstrix

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2688298
> 
> My new beauties. Alas, not on sale.


I saw this post and finally decided that I would break down and get some too.  Also not on sale.  I have already tried them on so I know they are incredible.   What color are yours?  Is it the amber?  I ordered red, regular leather (not patent), same heel as you (75, right?) in my usual EU size, 37.  Coming tomorrow.  Husband out of town, plenty of time to bury the box and the bill.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sonia Rykiel for H&M, got them on ebay for 5!!!


----------



## clu13

Espadrilles


----------



## NeonLights

Arlene619 said:


> Finally I have them home with me!!!
> Valentino Rockstud pumps in poudre &#128518;&#128518;



Can't never get enough of these.. Such a classic colour. Love them!


----------



## NeonLights

mikeyta said:


> just bought another 2 pairs of sandals of chanel , so hard to get in my size.



Chain flat shoe twin  great little haul


----------



## Icyss

Isabel Marant Blue Burt. I got it at 60% off!&#128525;


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Icyss said:


> Isabel Marant Blue Burt. I got it at 60% off!&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2696867



I adore this color. So amazing.


----------



## Icyss

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I adore this color. So amazing.




Thank you. I got it from forward by Elyse Walker&#128144;.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

more flats


----------



## deltalady

Yesterday was a good shoe shopping day!

Crystal black snake Stuart Weitzman Tulipbow flats & Teal Prada Capretto 110mm pumps


----------



## Lena186

deltalady said:


> Yesterday was a good shoe shopping day!
> 
> Crystal black snake Stuart Weitzman Tulipbow flats & Teal Prada Capretto 110mm pumps



Love your Prada pumps!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## deltalady

Lena186 said:


> Love your Prada pumps!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks!


----------



## clu13

Louis Vuitton and Chanel


----------



## Lena186

clu13 said:


> Louis Vuitton and Chanel
> 
> View attachment 2699858
> View attachment 2699859



The LV&#128525;...so pretty


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## clu13

Lena186 said:


> The LV&#128525;...so pretty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Thank you!


----------



## Jesssh

deltalady said:


> Yesterday was a good shoe shopping day!
> 
> Crystal black snake Stuart Weitzman Tulipbow flats & Teal Prada Capretto 110mm pumps



Beautiful color for a pump!


----------



## deltalady

Jesssh said:


> Beautiful color for a pump!



Thank you! I was surprised with how many outfits I was able to come up with.


----------



## clu13

Miu Miu Donna glitter pumps


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I just ordered these stuart weitzman expo sandals...I LOVE GOLD! I'm beyond excited and hope I love them in person. They were a great deal originally $295 but I got them for $107 on sale!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

My first jimmy choo , choo's &#128525;


----------



## ayutilovesGST

clu13 said:


> Louis Vuitton and Chanel
> 
> View attachment 2699858
> View attachment 2699859






Love that LV heels &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## clu13

ayutilovesGST said:


> Love that LV heels &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




Thank you!!! I can't stop looking at them!


----------



## clu13

Jimmy Choo lance and Logan






CL Funky 120




And a pair of sigerson Morrison that were a steal


----------



## Ilgin

Golden Goose printed canvas sneakers (on their way to me)


----------



## Divealicious

clu13 said:


> Jimmy Choo lance and Logan
> 
> View attachment 2703943
> 
> View attachment 2703944
> 
> 
> CL Funky 120
> 
> View attachment 2703945
> 
> 
> And a pair of sigerson Morrison that were a steal
> 
> View attachment 2703948



I need Lance in my life, my favorite out of your all great buys


----------



## clu13

Divealicious said:


> I need Lance in my life, my favorite out of your all great buys




I agree! I was shocked to find them at off fifth!


----------



## ScottyGal

I got these today.. I already have them in grey and just had to have the red too!


----------



## gatorpooh

Alaïa &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## temps

gatorpooh said:


> Alaïa &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2707916




Ohhhh gorgeous!  It's a work of art!


----------



## Divealicious

gatorpooh said:


> Alaïa &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2707916



Amazing


----------



## Lena186

_Lee said:


> I got these today.. I already have them in grey and just had to have the red too!



They're too cute! I wish I can wear flats


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Lena186

gatorpooh said:


> Alaïa &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2707916



WOW!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Arlene619

gatorpooh said:


> Alaïa &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2707916



I love everything about these &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## gatorpooh

temps said:


> Ohhhh gorgeous!  It's a work of art!





Divealicious said:


> Amazing





Lena186 said:


> WOW!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





Arlene619 said:


> I love everything about these &#128525;&#128525;



Thank you! I can't wait to wear them


----------



## Mimmy

Tory Burch, Eloise flats. They came with a great shoe bag too!


----------



## gatorpooh

Valentino Rockstud caged flats from the Punkouture collection. Purchased from Madison Los Angeles &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Miss89

gatorpooh said:


> Valentino Rockstud caged flats from the Punkouture collection. Purchased from Madison Los Angeles &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2709026



i like them.Very nice


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Mine is Giacomorelli Gold Studs Loafers


----------



## LovingLV81

My 1st pair of tory burch caroline flats


----------



## Christofle

After waiting a month they are finally here.
The shearling is so soft it's incredible! They nearly feel like mink


----------



## crystaljewel10

Beautiful robin's egg-blue shade!


----------



## sunflower_13

I went shopping for comfy shoes for work and I scored big time!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Bought a month ago, hence the used sole. They are with Swarovski crystals and python skin. These cesare paciotti are more comfortable
than my CL or jimmy choo. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Sarah_sarah said:


> Bought a month ago, hence the used sole. They are with Swarovski crystals and python skin. These cesare paciotti are more comfortable
> than my CL or jimmy choo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710287
> View attachment 2710288
> View attachment 2710289
> View attachment 2710290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Oh Sarah!  These are gorgeous!  And, flats!!! LOVE that....I would have had to get these,too. Python, Swarovski, comfortable....Amazing!  I love the lace soles, too


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Greengoddess8 said:


> Oh Sarah!  These are gorgeous!  And, flats!!! LOVE that....I would have had to get these,too. Python, Swarovski, comfortable....Amazing!  I love the lace soles, too




Thanks &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039; I am very happy discovering this brand. Merci dear &#128521;


----------



## sushi255

ShariLee said:


> View attachment 2659301
> 
> View attachment 2659302
> 
> 3rd pair in a months time! I'm addicted!!!&#10084;
> View attachment 2659303




Love your shoes


----------



## PrincessCypress

Valentino Rockstud Bow Thong Sandals in black, plus Schutz Athena lace espadrilles in black and natural. Love all three of these pairs!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

PrincessCypress said:


> Valentino Rockstud Bow Thong Sandals in black, plus Schutz Athena lace espadrilles in black and natural. Love all three of these pairs!!!



I love your Rockstuds!


----------



## LadySapphire

Sarah_sarah said:


> Bought a month ago, hence the used sole. They are with Swarovski crystals and python skin. These cesare paciotti are more comfortable
> than my CL or jimmy choo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710287
> View attachment 2710288
> View attachment 2710289
> View attachment 2710290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Those are gorgeous, all my cesare paciotti shoes are really comfy, even the super high ones. I love the detailing on these ones, glad there's another cp lover about


----------



## PrincessCypress

_Lee said:


> I love your Rockstuds!



Thank you, _Lee! I love them so much, I just bought another pair in nude!


----------



## Lena186

Maison Martin Margiela.... They are Comfortable!




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## True*Fidelity

"Kacey" by Dune London


----------



## Sarah_sarah

LadySapphire said:


> Those are gorgeous, all my cesare paciotti shoes are really comfy, even the super high ones. I love the detailing on these ones, glad there's another cp lover about




I thought I was the only one. Really glad I'm not alone. Dont you just love the sword!? It is super cool. Love the detailing. New collection is out.


----------



## Ilgin

^^ All great buys, ladies! 

*gatorpooh*, congrats on a droolworthy pair of Alaias,  enjoy them!!


----------



## LadySapphire

Sarah_sarah said:


> I thought I was the only one. Really glad I'm not alone. Dont you just love the sword!? It is super cool. Love the detailing. New collection is out.



Your definitely not alone there  oh I really do, it's so elegant. He's my number 1 designer, his jewelry line is stunning too and I always get compliments on it. Did you know he was the original red sole! The red lace is stunning though


----------



## Too.Many.Shoes

Jimmy Choo Anouk Black Patent


----------



## ScottyGal

Too.Many.Shoes said:


> Jimmy Choo Anouk Black Patent



Wow they are beautiful - so classy :thumbup:


----------



## HiromiT

Gucci suede fringed loafers. I have been obsessing over these for months and finally gave in! Can't wait to wear them but must get Topy soles first. Photo from Gucci.


----------



## HiromiT

Ilgin said:


> Golden Goose printed canvas sneakers (on their way to me)
> View attachment 2707455


Congrats, I love GGDB!


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> more flats


Nice! I especially love the grey pair -- what brand are they?


----------



## ShariLee

HiromiT said:


> Gucci suede fringed loafers. I have been obsessing over these for months and finally gave in! Can't wait to wear them but must get Topy soles first. Photo from Gucci.




Gorgeous !!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HiromiT said:


> Nice! I especially love the grey pair -- what brand are they?



Unfortunately they didn't fit and I had to return them. It's Airstep / A.S. 98 

http://www.as98-shop.de/de/home/

I'll give these a try ( marked down ) :greengrin:







Love their shoes ! I have boots, which I wear almost everyday in fall / winter. Super comfy and slouchy


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HiromiT said:


> Gucci suede fringed loafers. I have been obsessing over these for months and finally gave in! Can't wait to wear them but must get Topy soles first. Photo from Gucci.



Beautiful ! So classy !


----------



## Jll0338

Valentino &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Won these on ebay, marc jacobs. Anyone know the name of the style?


----------



## Lena186

Jll0338 said:


> Valentino &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714312



So pretty! I love Valentino shoes, especially the embroidered ones, whether boots,pumps or sandals


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Nathalya

Jll0338 said:


> Valentino &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714312



Beauuutiful!


----------



## mistyknightwin

My new babies! I really love them...


----------



## PrincessCypress

True*Fidelity said:


> "Kacey" by Dune London



Wow!!! I absolutely love these, True*Fidelity!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> Gucci suede fringed loafers. I have been obsessing over these for months and finally gave in! Can't wait to wear them but must get Topy soles first. Photo from Gucci.



Oh my so tempted by these gorgeous fringed loafers HiromiT! 
So stunning yet so practical too.
Would you say they run true to size or did you size down?  Just in case my resistance folds


----------



## foxgirrl23

&#128515;


----------



## shoes4ever

crystaljewel10 said:


> Beautiful robin's egg-blue shade!


Love the colour of these Rockstuds. Nice buy


----------



## HiromiT

ShariLee said:


> Gorgeous !!!!





Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful ! So classy !





Straight-Laced said:


> Oh my so tempted by these gorgeous fringed loafers HiromiT!
> So stunning yet so practical too.
> Would you say they run true to size or did you size down?  Just in case my resistance folds



Thank you, ladies!  S-L, they run true to size. I'm a US 7 and got these in 37. Normally, I go 1/2 size smaller in Gucci loafers. Get them!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

mistyknightwin said:


> My new babies! I really love them...



Love these.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thank you! 


NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love these.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Sarah_sarah said:


> Bought a month ago, hence the used sole. They are with Swarovski crystals and python skin. These cesare paciotti are more comfortable
> than my CL or jimmy choo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710287
> View attachment 2710288
> View attachment 2710289
> View attachment 2710290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Wow I just fell in love with this brand now too! Thanks for posting your pictures...hopefully I can buy some cesare paciotti in Japan! If not, I guess I'll wait until I go back to the UK on holiday. They are now definitely on my wish list!


----------



## True*Fidelity

PrincessCypress said:


> Wow!!! I absolutely love these, True*Fidelity!!!




Thank You!


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> Thank you, ladies!  S-L, they run true to size. I'm a US 7 and got these in 37. Normally, I go 1/2 size smaller in Gucci loafers. Get them!



Thank you HiromiT!  I probably will get them, probably almost certainly.  I've hesitated because I already have the black patent horsebit loafers & I'm trying so hard to be good these days, but since you speak so highly of them. . .


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> Thank you HiromiT!  I probably will get them, probably almost certainly.  I've hesitated because I already have the black patent horsebit loafers & I'm trying so hard to be good these days, but since you speak so highly of them. . .



Whoo, you will love them!  These babies are least practical for my lifestyle and rainy climate but they are oh-so-pretty. 

I actually want the patent loafers too -- how do you like them? I also love the calf leather power loafers but the shape (high vamp and long toe box) doesn't suit my foot.

But I got a pair of Tods last winter, so I should behave myself too!


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> Whoo, you will love them!  These babies are least practical for my lifestyle and rainy climate but they are oh-so-pretty.
> 
> I actually want the patent loafers too -- how do you like them? I also love the calf leather power loafers but the shape (high vamp and long toe box) doesn't suit my foot.
> 
> But I got a pair of Tods last winter, so I should behave myself too!



The patent loafers are wonderful, I got them after I saw this image of Geraldine Saglio in a perfectly chic & simple outfit with IM Ego coat from last FW 



It does sound like the patent would be more practical in your climate than the suede.  I went down half a size in them.
I'm off to look at the power loafers now - I hope I don't like them too


----------



## perdita28

I got these a while ago...but...here they are!


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> The patent loafers are wonderful, I got them after I saw this image of Geraldine Saglio in a perfectly chic & simple outfit with IM Ego coat from last FW
> 
> It does sound like the patent would be more practical in your climate than the suede.  I went down half a size in them.
> I'm off to look at the power loafers now - I hope I don't like them too



Ack, Geraldine's outfit is perfection!  Oh dear, I want the patent loafers now and can probably justify them for rainy days. 

Pics of the power loafers from Nordstrom. I tried them and went down a half size.


----------



## HiromiT

perdita28 said:


> I got these a while ago...but...here they are!



Wow, those are pretty and unique!


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> Ack, Geraldine's outfit is perfection!  Oh dear, I want the patent loafers now and can probably justify them for rainy days.
> 
> Pics of the power loafers from Nordstrom. I tried them and went down a half size.



Oh dear I LOVE these!!  Doubt they would suit my foot either but they're so COOL! 
I'm going to make a special power loafer trip to Gucci next time I'm in the city


----------



## Straight-Laced

perdita28 said:


> I got these a while ago...but...here they are!



Love these!  I'm sure they look stunning on.


----------



## perdita28

Straight-Laced said:


> Love these!  I'm sure they look stunning on.


Thanks! My parents live in Bangkok so whenever I visit them I find many goodies...sometimes I feel like it's not as much of a mad rush as ny, for example!


----------



## Analiegh

I got these Giuseppe Zanotti wedges recently. Patent leather and cork. Super comfortable


----------



## Ilgin

perdita28 said:


> I got these a while ago...but...here they are!


 
Nice!!


----------



## arnott

Burberry Rainboots!


----------



## ScottyGal

arnott said:


> Burberry Rainboots!
> 
> scontent-a-sea.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10603331_10152255109581937_469466632174714207_n.jpg



Love your boots!


----------



## arnott

_Lee said:


> Love your boots!



Thank you.


----------



## arnott

perdita28 said:


> I got these a while ago...but...here they are!



Love these!  Do you have any modelling pics?


----------



## Snow Diva

arnott said:


> Burberry Rainboots!
> 
> 
> 
> scontent-a-sea.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10603331_10152255109581937_469466632174714207_n.jpg




Lovely boots!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Nikoru0111 said:


> Wow I just fell in love with this brand now too! Thanks for posting your pictures...hopefully I can buy some cesare paciotti in Japan! If not, I guess I'll wait until I go back to the UK on holiday. They are now definitely on my wish list!




Glad you like them  they are definitely cute and comfy and a bit different than the rest. Hope you find some  wishing you luck &#128037;


----------



## Amandarin

Charlotte Olympia Film Wedges :3


----------



## Lena186

Does anyone know about the fit of Apelrai shoes? TIA


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## arnott

Snow Diva said:


> Lovely boots!



Thank you!


----------



## PrincessCypress

True*Fidelity said:


> Thank You!



I really meant it when I told you I loved your new sandals...we're twinsies now, as mine came in the mail today!!!


----------



## True*Fidelity

PrincessCypress said:


> I really meant it when I told you I loved your new sandals...we're twinsies now, as mine came in the mail today!!!




Congrats!!!  Aren't they soooo pretty? Wear them in good health


----------



## Mwooden

True*Fidelity said:


> Congrats!!!  Aren't they soooo pretty? Wear them in good health


I love these!!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

True*Fidelity said:


> Congrats!!!  Aren't they soooo pretty? Wear them in good health



Thank you!!! I'm so glad you posted yours, otherwise I never would have discovered them! 



Mwooden said:


> I love these!!!!



Come be triplets with us!!! Just be sure to size up as they do run small. I'm usually a size 9 US and the 10 fit me perfectly.


----------



## sunflower_13

I finally bought my very first (and mostly anticipated) pair of Jimmy Choo Loafers!!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

sunflower_13 said:


> I finally bought my very first (and mostly anticipated) pair of Jimmy Choo Loafers!!!!



Love these! The subtle embroidery is a nice touch


----------



## sunflower_13

_Lee said:


> Love these! The subtle embroidery is a nice touch



Thank you! They are beautiful and very comfortable.


----------



## Snow Diva

Here's my new CL cataclou wedges!


----------



## Lavidav

Snow Diva said:


> Here's my new CL cataclou wedges!
> View attachment 2726389




Sooo pretty!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## angelcove

gatorpooh said:


> Alaïa &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2707916




These r beyond gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## temps

Snow Diva said:


> Here's my new CL cataclou wedges!
> View attachment 2726389




Love this!!! &#128151;


----------



## Snow Diva

Lavidav said:


> Sooo pretty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you!



temps said:


> Love this!!! &#128151;



Thank you


----------



## gatorpooh

angelcove said:


> These r beyond gorgeous!!!!!




Thank you! This was definitely an impulse purchase and I don't really need them, but I just couldn't resist!


----------



## neverandever

Couple of steals as of late:







Rag & Bone Harrow boots in burgundy leather - $222 w/ tax! Not the greatest deal but I'm so happy I didn't have pay near retail for boots I've lusted over for a long time.






Vince suede wedge booties (more of an olive color than my phone picked up). Under $100!


----------



## reihaibara

Are they just too much?? I can't decide if I should keep them.


----------



## ScottyGal

reihaibara said:


> View attachment 2730367
> 
> Are they just too much?? I can't decide if I should keep them.



They are fab - I vote keep!


----------



## Misstake7198

Ladies, may I present you Gianvito Rossi pumps! Love the color, the craftsmanship is superb, and they are comfortable!


----------



## Misstake7198

reihaibara said:


> View attachment 2730367
> 
> Are they just too much?? I can't decide if I should keep them.




Keep, they are lovely!


----------



## loubie99

Major score at the neiman's outlet today. Got these shoes for extra 40% off the outlet price because they were placed on the wrong racks (these designers are usually excluded from the sales)

Isabel Marant - $187
Manolos - $317
Saint Laurent - $256


----------



## loubie99

oops forgot photo above


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

loubie99 said:


> oops forgot photo above



Wow, great find on the IMs!



Misstake7198 said:


> Ladies, may I present you Gianvito Rossi pumps! Love the color, the craftsmanship is superb, and they are comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2731425
> View attachment 2731426
> View attachment 2731427
> View attachment 2731428




These are beautiful!


----------



## AvocadoSmoothie

So happy to share my latest shoe purchase from Neiman Marcus, had to search high and low for my size.  


Jimmy Choo India in Champagne


Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## gatorpooh

Sophia Webster Isla Gardenia ankle boot..I have been eyeing these since they came out last year, but couldn't justify the $600 price tag for white boots. I picked them up yesterday at Saks Off Fifth for $175. I do love them, but am still unsure if I am going to keep them. I have no idea what to wear them with!


----------



## verychic555

If wear those boots with a pink silk dress


----------



## verychic555

I meant "I'd"


----------



## bnsuki

My new royal blue tod's!


----------



## Mimmy

bnsuki said:


> My new royal blue tod's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734730
> 
> View attachment 2734732




Very pretty!


----------



## Lena186

Prada Mary Jane pumps




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ShariLee

Joining the family.


----------



## ShariLee

I had fun today!


----------



## jess236

Repetto Patent T-bar pumps
http://www.mytheresa.com/en-de/baya-patent-leather-t-bar-pumps.html#


----------



## Lena186

Aperlai heels with pony hair....love





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ShariLee said:


> View attachment 2735687
> View attachment 2735688
> 
> Joining the family.
> View attachment 2735691




What an inspiring family


----------



## Mimmy

ShariLee said:


> View attachment 2735687
> View attachment 2735688
> 
> Joining the family.
> View attachment 2735691




What a great looking family!


----------



## ScottyGal

ShariLee said:


> View attachment 2735687
> View attachment 2735688
> 
> Joining the family.
> View attachment 2735691



Love love love!


----------



## ShariLee

Mimmy said:


> What a great looking family!




Thank you.  I want more members &#128521;


----------



## ShariLee

_Lee said:


> Love love love!




Thank you ! Me too!


----------



## ShariLee

Sarah_sarah said:


> What an inspiring family




Thank you !


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Presenting Robert Clergerie, the Fille leather wedge ankle boots. 
They are amazingly comfortable and the leather is of superb quality.


----------



## ScottyGal

I bought these loafers a few days ago.. Surprisingly, they are one of the cheapest pairs of shoes I have ever bough yet are extremely comfortable!


----------



## clu13

AvocadoSmoothie said:


> So happy to share my latest shoe purchase from Neiman Marcus, had to search high and low for my size.
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo India in Champagne
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Love - I have had these for years and they never go out of style!


----------



## clu13

gatorpooh said:


> Sophia Webster Isla Gardenia ankle boot..I have been eyeing these since they came out last year, but couldn't justify the $600 price tag for white boots. I picked them up yesterday at Saks Off Fifth for $175. I do love them, but am still unsure if I am going to keep them. I have no idea what to wear them with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733484




These are amazing! Great find!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Sarah_sarah said:


> Presenting Robert Clergerie, the Fille leather wedge ankle boots.
> They are amazingly comfortable and the leather is of superb quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2738695
> View attachment 2738697
> View attachment 2738698


I like the boots.  I had a different pair of RC and returned them. Regretted it ever since.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovieluvslux said:


> I like the boots.  I had a different pair of RC and returned them. Regretted it ever since.




I almost thought I would return them but they just work so well with different outfits, definitely something different from the CL craze and they are amazingly comfortable. I am sure another pair of RC will come your way


----------



## chloe_chanel

bnsuki said:


> My new royal blue tod's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734730
> 
> View attachment 2734732




Very nice!!


----------



## clu13

New running shoes are as exciting as an stiletto for me! Kayano 20s


----------



## Jesssh

Finally broke down and bought my HG nude wedge sandals:




I kept waiting for them to go on sale, but they didn't. 

Still, at $90, I am really happy with them. They are perfect! I thought the 2" heels would be too low, but they are the best height for walking. (I don't do flats - I need more length for my legs.)

Good thing I went ahead and ordered them - looks like they are getting low on sizes today!


----------



## Mimmy

Jesssh said:


> Finally broke down and bought my HG nude wedge sandals:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept waiting for them to go on sale, but they didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Still, at $90, I am really happy with them. They are perfect! I thought the 2" heels would be too low, but they are the best height for walking. (I don't do flats - I need more length for my legs.)
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I went ahead and ordered them - looks like they are getting low on sizes today!




These are really cute Jesssh! May I ask what brand they are?


----------



## lovieluvslux

Sarah_sarah said:


> I almost thought I would return them but they just work so well with different outfits, definitely something different from the CL craze and they are amazingly comfortable. I am sure another pair of RC will come your way


Keeping my fingers crossed for sexy RC that are comfortable.


----------



## Jesssh

Mimmy said:


> These are really cute Jesssh! May I ask what brand they are?



Thanks!

The brand is Hinge:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/hinge-n...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_A


----------



## Analiegh

Casadei wedge / heels in black leather cut with laser designed to look like crocodile. 
Roughly $600 USD


----------



## Mimmy

Jesssh said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> The brand is Hinge:
> 
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/hinge-n...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_A




Thanks for the link!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Analiegh said:


> Casadei wedge / heels in black leather cut with laser designed to look like crocodile.
> 
> Roughly $600 USD




Would love to see mod shots.  i like them lots. I am going back to wedges these days.  enjoy them.


----------



## ValentineNicole

Loeffer Randall pink champagne ballet flats, Gucci white suede and black patent leather horsebit flats, and Michael Kors (runway) black lace up heels.


I'm a shoe hoarder.


----------



## Ilgin

Isabel Marant black Bobby sneakers


----------



## Dior Junkie

Just received them today, along with a lovely note from the store. Aquazzura sexy thing in black


----------



## NYCBelle

Misstake7198 said:


> Ladies, may I present you Gianvito Rossi pumps! Love the color, the craftsmanship is superb, and they are comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2731425
> View attachment 2731426
> View attachment 2731427
> View attachment 2731428



oh my those are beautiful!


----------



## Misstake7198

NYCBelle said:


> oh my those are beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Misstake7198

Analiegh said:


> Casadei wedge / heels in black leather cut with laser designed to look like crocodile.
> Roughly $600 USD


Holy!  Are they comfortable to walk in?


----------



## Gerry

http://www.stuartweitzman.com/produc...upId=1&F_All=Y


My heart beat fast when I saw these multicolored sparkling beauties. They are silver and black with glints of gold in strategic places.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Dior Junkie said:


> View attachment 2745729
> View attachment 2745730
> View attachment 2745733
> 
> 
> Just received them today, along with a lovely note from the store. Aquazzura sexy thing in black


I love them.  They look comfy for heels.  Now I have to check these out.


----------



## LadySapphire

just bought these for my niece


----------



## Dior Junkie

lovieluvslux said:


> I love them.  They look comfy for heels.  Now I have to check these out.



thank you. they are incredibly comfortable. The soft suede leather just molds to your feet.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ilgin said:


> Isabel Marant black Bobby sneakers
> View attachment 2745659


Very cute for Fall!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Dior Junkie said:


> View attachment 2745729
> View attachment 2745730
> View attachment 2745733
> 
> 
> Just received them today, along with a lovely note from the store. Aquazzura sexy thing in black


Very sexy! Looks great with jeans!!


LadySapphire said:


> just bought these for my niece



So cute!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Got these today from TJMaxx ...a no brainer for the price! They look like Sam Edelman but are Apri..Italian shoemaker black suede...1 1/2 inch heel I think..pretty comfy ( not like my aerosoles) lol..but good ! Sorry for the grainy pics!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

One more! Sorry ! These pics really suck!


----------



## stefanitar

My new babes!! Louboutin So Kate in black suede. They are gorgeous!


----------



## tally

Snakeskin sneakers from Aerin by Aerin Lauder (Estee Lauder's granddaughter).  

These were originally $295. Got these for $70!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

New Nine West Chesnut colored leather boots and Coach mini Riley bag


----------



## SEWDimples

Here are pics of some shoes that I purchased over the last month or so.

I love end of season sales.

First 4 from Burlington Coat Factory:

Splendid sandals - $9.98
Converse Sneakers - $22
Coach Flip Flops - $14
Via Spiga Suede Sandals - $9.98

Nordstrom Rack 
B by Brian Atwood Plum Bootie - $167

Coach Outlet
Black and White Pump - $75

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Ally1707

Lloyd flats - so comfy!!


----------



## gatorpooh

My sweet fiancé just ordered these gorgeous Oscar de la Renta boots for me for our upcoming anniversary  It was the last pair at Neiman Marcus and they were only $400. I hope they fit. They tend to run really small!


----------



## Nebbalish

gatorpooh said:


> My sweet fiancé just ordered these gorgeous Oscar de la Renta boots for me for our upcoming anniversary  It was the last pair at Neiman Marcus and they were only $400. I hope they fit. They tend to run really small!




Wow they look fabulous! If it was the last pair...then you know they were meant to be!


----------



## stephci

My Brand New Stuart Weitzman Jitterbug Boots!!!


----------



## Lena186

Fendi open-toe heels and Fendi boots &#128525;&#128525;




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ValentineNicole

gatorpooh said:


> My sweet fiancé just ordered these gorgeous Oscar de la Renta boots for me for our upcoming anniversary  It was the last pair at Neiman Marcus and they were only $400. I hope they fit. They tend to run really small!




Amazing!!!


----------



## Mimmy

Just delivered to my house today, my MbMJ, yellow, neoprene mouse flats. Just looking at these makes me smile!


----------



## Lena186

Mimmy said:


> Just delivered to my house today, my MbMJ, yellow, neoprene mouse flats. Just looking at these makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2758317



Too cute! Congrats! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Mimmy

Lena186 said:


> Too cute! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Thanks, Lena!


----------



## ValentineNicole

Mimmy said:


> Just delivered to my house today, my MbMJ, yellow, neoprene mouse flats. Just looking at these makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2758317




Love them!!!!!!


----------



## yoshikitty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Got these today from TJMaxx ...a no brainer for the price! They look like Sam Edelman but are Apri..Italian shoemaker black suede...1 1/2 inch heel I think..pretty comfy ( not like my aerosoles) lol..but good ! Sorry for the grainy pics!



They look great! 
I got my pair Sam Edelman during sales. I just wore them the first time today.


----------



## Mimmy

ValentineNicole said:


> Love them!!!!!!




Thank you, ValentineNicole!


----------



## Miss Burberry

Nude patent New Simple 100mm


----------



## Mimmy

Miss Burberry said:


> Nude patent New Simple 100mm




Beautiful, classic Louboutin's!


----------



## Miss Burberry

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful, classic Louboutin's!



Thank you.  I'm so loving them already!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

yoshikitty said:


> They look great!
> I got my pair Sam Edelman during sales. I just wore them the first time today.



Very cute! Love the fringe!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Miss Burberry said:


> Nude patent New Simple 100mm[/QUOTE
> simple,  but also Wow!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

SEWDimples said:


> Here are pics of some shoes that I purchased over the last month or so.
> 
> I love end of season sales.
> 
> First 4 from Burlington Coat Factory:
> 
> Splendid sandals - $9.98
> Converse Sneakers - $22
> Coach Flip Flops - $14
> Via Spiga Suede Sandals - $9.98
> 
> Nordstrom Rack
> B by Brian Atwood Plum Bootie - $167
> 
> Coach Outlet
> Black and White Pump - $75
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Way to shop those sales! Now that's how you buy some shoes! Lol...all pretty !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

stephci said:


> My Brand New Stuart Weitzman Jitterbug Boots!!!



Very ice!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Mimmy said:


> Just delivered to my house today, my MbMJ, yellow, neoprene mouse flats. Just looking at these makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2758317



They are sooo cute! Love! I can't get into all these hi heels and ultra fancy boots!!! Just not me! Lol! But these? my kind of shoe!!!Comfy and cute! Enjoy!


----------



## ScottyGal

Mimmy said:


> Just delivered to my house today, my MbMJ, yellow, neoprene mouse flats. Just looking at these makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2758317



So cute! I love MBMJ flats


----------



## Mimmy

Thatsmypurse said:


> They are sooo cute! Love! I can't get into all these hi heels and ultra fancy boots!!! Just not me! Lol! But these? my kind of shoe!!!Comfy and cute! Enjoy!




Thank you, Thatsmypurse!


----------



## Mimmy

_Lee said:


> So cute! I love MBMJ flats




Thanks Lee, these are my second pair of mouse flats.


----------



## NYCBelle

Zara


----------



## Lena186

Just got those Alberto guardiani lipstick sandals in red&#128525;
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ScottyGal

Lena186 said:


> Just got those Alberto guardiani lipstick sandals in red&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2759410
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Omg that heel is fabulous!


----------



## Lena186

_Lee said:


> Omg that heel is fabulous!



Thank you dear the great thing is that they come also with extra lipstick heels in purple, so I can use both depending on the outfit I'm wearing!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Lena186

Got those today, Fendi shoe boots




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## gatorpooh

I FINALLY found some Rockstud caged flats in poudre! I have been searching for these for 6 months! The Oscar de la Renta boots my fiance ordered for me last week didn't fit, so he bought me these instead. We had to pre-order, but they should be here next month


----------



## ValentineNicole

gatorpooh said:


> I FINALLY found some Rockstud caged flats in poudre! I have been searching for these for 6 months! The Oscar de la Renta boots my fiance ordered for me last week didn't fit, so he bought me these instead. We had to pre-order, but they should be here next month




Love them!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## zaaz

Just came home with these Ferragamo beauties. Luckily for me they were reduced! &#128512;


----------



## Miss Burberry

I've been looking for some navy pumps for a while now so when I found these on sale for $200 down from $650 I was so ecstatic I wore them out of the store!


----------



## ScottyGal

I bought these Michael Kors boots today.. Hopefully they should arrive next week


----------



## Joleenx3

Valentino Rockstud Slingbacks in Poudre. So glad I was able to finally find these in a size 34! &#128149;&#128149;


----------



## TeeLVee

Miss Burberry said:


> I've been looking for some navy pumps for a while now so when I found these on sale for $200 down from $650 I was so ecstatic I wore them out of the store!


Wow, gorgeous shoes and on sale too.


----------



## SEWDimples

Thatsmypurse said:


> Way to shop those sales! Now that's how you buy some shoes! Lol...all pretty !



Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

stephci said:


> My Brand New Stuart Weitzman Jitterbug Boots!!!



Love these. Congrats!



gatorpooh said:


> My sweet fiancé just ordered these gorgeous Oscar de la Renta boots for me for our upcoming anniversary  It was the last pair at Neiman Marcus and they were only $400. I hope they fit. They tend to run really small!



These are sexy! Congrats!



Lena186 said:


> Fendi open-toe heels and Fendi boots &#128525;&#128525;
> View attachment 2756826
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Nice! 



Mimmy said:


> Just delivered to my house today, my MbMJ, yellow, neoprene mouse flats. Just looking at these makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2758317



Cute



NYCBelle said:


> Zara



Gorgeous! Congrats



Lena186 said:


> Got those today, Fendi shoe boots
> View attachment 2760488
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Awesome. So different than what you normally see. Congrats!


----------



## SEWDimples

Cole Haan Avalon Tall boot $199.99 from NR.


Great leather and suede combination.


----------



## TeeLVee

Joleenx3 said:


> View attachment 2767529
> 
> Valentino Rockstud Slingbacks in Poudre. So glad I was able to finally find these in a size 34! &#128149;&#128149;


Those Valentino shoes are A-mazing!


----------



## ScottyGal

Joleenx3 said:


> View attachment 2767529
> 
> Valentino Rockstud Slingbacks in Poudre. So glad I was able to finally find these in a size 34! ?  &#128149;



So gorgeous! The colour is so pretty


----------



## Natasha210

First post in this thread! 
Lovely purchases all!!
Picked up these mcq by Alexander mcqueen heels on the weekend for $180 on sale was $750!! So happy


----------



## ValentineNicole

Natasha210 said:


> First post in this thread!
> Lovely purchases all!!
> Picked up these mcq by Alexander mcqueen heels on the weekend for $180 on sale was $750!! So happy


Nice deal and awesome shoes!!!


----------



## gatorpooh

Joleenx3 said:


> View attachment 2767529
> 
> Valentino Rockstud Slingbacks in Poudre. So glad I was able to finally find these in a size 34! &#128149;&#128149;




So beautiful! My fiancé ordered me these and the caged flats in poudre because I couldn't decide which pair I wanted. I can only keep one. I was leaning toward the flats but this picture has me thinking I want the heels instead. Such a tough choice!


----------



## ScottyGal

Natasha210 said:


> First post in this thread!
> Lovely purchases all!!
> Picked up these mcq by Alexander mcqueen heels on the weekend for $180 on sale was $750!! So happy



What a great deal, I love these shoes.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Went to DSW and picked up some Bandolino boots and Jessica Simpson pumps. 

The boots are very similar to some Michael Kors ones I wanted, but at $325 I couldn't justify the purchase (I live in Miami, not a lot of boot weather). 

The pumps are to go with a black dress for a party I have in November. The pictures won't post but will post soon.


----------



## GingerSnap527




----------



## deltalady

Rag & Bone navy Harrows. Outfit suggestions are welcome :thumbup:


----------



## HeelAddict

Nicholas Kirkwood embroidered lace pump. Not 100% sure of the actual name as on the Nicholas Kirkwood website it's called the Leda pump but everyone else labels it the Alexis pump.


----------



## Joleenx3

gatorpooh said:


> So beautiful! My fiancé ordered me these and the caged flats in poudre because I couldn't decide which pair I wanted. I can only keep one. I was leaning toward the flats but this picture has me thinking I want the heels instead. Such a tough choice!



The flats are really cute too! I personally can't justify getting flats for the same price of heels though. &#128557;  the heels are so versitile! They can go with any outfit. I'm sure it will be easier to decide once you try them both on! &#128513; I really want the all red ones now lol. Time to search for a 34! &#128556;&#128555;


----------



## Miss Burberry

TeeLVee said:


> Wow, gorgeous shoes and on sale too.




Thank you.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

deltalady said:


> Rag & Bone navy Harrows. Outfit suggestions are welcome :thumbup:


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Jesssh

deltalady said:


> Rag & Bone navy Harrows. Outfit suggestions are welcome :thumbup:



So pretty!

I can never figure out what to put with blue shoes. Maybe black jeans? Gray jeans? White or gray top, black leather moto jacket, scarf with a muted blue in it?


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I got some great Via Spiga boots at Nordstrom Rack yesterday:


Only $44 down from $400!


----------



## Love Of My Life

2 pairs of RV... mustard sued w/tortoise buckle & rose leather w/platinum buckle
(they are coming from LA)


----------



## ScottyGal

My Michael Kors boots arrived today


----------



## SEWDimples

Natasha210 said:


> First post in this thread!
> Lovely purchases all!!
> Picked up these mcq by Alexander mcqueen heels on the weekend for $180 on sale was $750!! So happy



These are hot. What a deal. Congrats!



GingerSnap527 said:


> View attachment 2768099



Great color on the pumps. Nice boots. Congrats!



deltalady said:


> Rag & Bone navy Harrows. Outfit suggestions are welcome :thumbup:



Love the color.



HeelAddict said:


> Nicholas Kirkwood embroidered lace pump. Not 100% sure of the actual name as on the Nicholas Kirkwood website it's called the Leda pump but everyone else labels it the Alexis pump.



Gorgeous! Congrats!



Pollie-Jean said:


>



Nice boots. Congrats!



iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I got some great Via Spiga boots at Nordstrom Rack yesterday:
> View attachment 2768913
> 
> Only $44 down from $400!



Nice boots. Great price. Congrats!


----------



## RTA

Natasha210 said:


> First post in this thread!
> Lovely purchases all!!
> Picked up these mcq by Alexander mcqueen heels on the weekend for $180 on sale was $750!! So happy



Love them!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## gatorpooh

I broke down and ordered a pair of Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots. Amazon has them for $510 and I had a $150 gift card so I couldn't resist. So much for being banned


----------



## neverandever

gatorpooh said:


> I broke down and ordered a pair of Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots. Amazon has them for $510 and I had a $150 gift card so I couldn't resist. So much for being banned




Thanks for the heads-up! With points/gift cards I was able to get them for $200  Now I can return the cheaper pair I bought at Nordies (the Louise et Cie version) - they cost almost that much


----------



## ValentineNicole

New Chanel ballet flats


----------



## Mimmy

ValentineNicole said:


> New Chanel ballet flats




Ooh, gorgeous!


----------



## gatorpooh

neverandever said:


> Thanks for the heads-up! With points/gift cards I was able to get them for $200  Now I can return the cheaper pair I bought at Nordies (the Louise et Cie version) - they cost almost that much




You're welcome! That's awesome that you only paid $200! I had a $150 gift card, so I paid just under $400. I just hope they fit!


----------



## ValentineNicole

Mimmy said:


> Ooh, gorgeous!



Thank you! I love them - they're soooo comfy!!!


----------



## Lena186

Dsquared2 wedge boots, I also have them in Leopard print pony hair..they are so comfortable!




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## gatorpooh

Valentino Rockstud heels in poudre


----------



## ValentineNicole

gatorpooh said:


> Valentino Rockstud heels in poudre



Beautiful!!


----------



## SEWDimples

My Ash wedge suede sneakers from Ross.

$34.99 each....


----------



## Jesssh

SEWDimples said:


> My Ash wedge suede sneakers from Ross.
> 
> $34.99 each....



Wow.


----------



## SEWDimples

Jesssh said:


> Wow.


 
I know and they were reduced from $69.99.

I found them online for about $225.

I've been hunting for the Moss green pair.

Great deals.


----------



## gatorpooh

My Stuart Weitzman 5050s arrived today. The leather is like butter. Too bad I won't be able to wear them for a few weeks. It is still unbelievably hot here in Florida!


----------



## SEWDimples

gatorpooh said:


> My Stuart Weitzman 5050s arrived today. The leather is like butter. Too bad I won't be able to wear them for a few weeks. It is still unbelievably hot here in Florida!


 
They are gorgeous! They look great on you. 

Congrats!


----------



## Jesssh

My new Aquatalia collection:


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Jesssh said:


> My new Aquatalia collection:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2775298




Nice! Are the heels comfortable?


----------



## neverandever

gatorpooh said:


> My Stuart Weitzman 5050s arrived today. The leather is like butter. Too bad I won't be able to wear them for a few weeks. It is still unbelievably hot here in Florida!




Gorgeous!

The leather is fantastic. After I got mine I pulled out the Louise et Cie ones that I was trying to convince myself were "pretty much the same thing". LOL, no. The SWs are far and away SO MUCH BETTER


----------



## gatorpooh

neverandever said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> The leather is fantastic. After I got mine I pulled out the Louise et Cie ones that I was trying to convince myself were "pretty much the same thing". LOL, no. The SWs are far and away SO MUCH BETTER




Funny, I came really close to ordering the Louise et Cie from Nordstrom. They got great reviews, but I wasn't able to see them in real life. I went to Bloomie's to see the 5050s and couldn't resist the buttery soft leather. LOVE them!


----------



## gatorpooh

SEWDimples said:


> They are gorgeous! They look great on you.
> 
> Congrats!




Thank you! Can't wait to wear them!


----------



## Jesssh

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Nice! Are the heels comfortable?



Yes. I walked around in the black ones for a couple of hours. I think the taupe ones have less of a pitch - haven't taken those out yet. These tend to run narrow so you really have to try them on. I went up a size in the heels, and I wear a sock.


----------



## KathSummers

Bought these RedValentino rain boots for the fall weather


----------



## yoshikitty

KathSummers said:


> Bought these RedValentino rain boots for the fall weather



These are very cute rain boots!


----------



## jmcadon

Just ordered these boots...tried them on in Tahoe yesterday and they are so cool!


----------



## deltalady

Stuart Weitzman Nouveau pumps


----------



## Classic Chic

jmcadon said:


> Just ordered these boots...tried them on in Tahoe yesterday and they are so cool!



What an eye catcher!


----------



## Classic Chic

gatorpooh said:


> My Stuart Weitzman 5050s arrived today. The leather is like butter. Too bad I won't be able to wear them for a few weeks. It is still unbelievably hot here in Florida!



Do you find it TTS?  I was very close to pull the trigger on this pair when Nordies was matching someone's sale for $552........


----------



## gatorpooh

Classic Chic said:


> Do you find it TTS?  I was very close to pull the trigger on this pair when Nordies was matching someone's sale for $552........



They were TTS for me. I tried a 1/2 size down, but they were too small.


----------



## Fashionista524

KathSummers said:


> Bought these RedValentino rain boots for the fall weather



In Love!!! Awesome rain boots.


----------



## Fashionista524

gatorpooh said:


> My Stuart Weitzman 5050s arrived today. The leather is like butter. Too bad I won't be able to wear them for a few weeks. It is still unbelievably hot here in Florida!



They look Amazing on you!! Lovely boots. If you don't mind me asking how tall are you? I love that they are over the knee!


----------



## Fashionista524

gatorpooh said:


> Valentino Rockstud heels in poudre



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Fashionista524

Joleenx3 said:


> View attachment 2767529
> 
> Valentino Rockstud Slingbacks in Poudre. So glad I was able to finally find these in a size 34! &#128149;&#128149;



Omg!! That color is breathtaking!! I'm in love!!!


----------



## Classic Chic

gatorpooh said:


> They were TTS for me. I tried a 1/2 size down, but they were too small.



thanks, I'm in between 8 and 8.5 so ordered 8.5 for more roomy feel.  Hopefully it doesn't stretch too much lol.


----------



## gatorpooh

Fashionista524 said:


> They look Amazing on you!! Lovely boots. If you don't mind me asking how tall are you? I love that they are over the knee!




Thank you! I am about 5'6"


----------



## KathSummers

Fashionista524 said:


> In Love!!! Awesome rain boots.


They are soooo comfy


----------



## Fashionista524

gatorpooh said:


> Thank you! I am about 5'6"


 
You're welcome! Oh thank you!


----------



## neverandever

Classic Chic said:


> thanks, I'm in between 8 and 8.5 so ordered 8.5 for more roomy feel.  Hopefully it doesn't stretch too much lol.




I am a 7.5, 8 in boots and 8 fit me perfectly. Any smaller and my toes would have been squished!


----------



## fiona_uk

My latest purchases from ebay. 
Pre-loved, Hobbs knee highs on the right and brand new, custom made for me, over-knees on the left...


----------



## fiona_uk




----------



## Freckles1

Gucci boots


----------



## neverandever

Chie Mihara heels

$15.80!!! Thank you Lord and Taylor Outlet


----------



## KittyKat65

These Gucci Lillian ankle boots in black patent.  I just ordered them, so am waiting for them to arrive.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/gucci-lillian-horsebit-ankle-bootie-women/3804847?origin=shoppingbag


----------



## clu13

Uggs and Ferragamos


----------



## elisian

jmcadon said:


> cdn2.bigcommerce.com/server6000/b72d8/products/1100/images/5411/Lane_for_Double_D_Ranch_Frontier_Trapper_Boots_DD9004A__23686.1409635198.1280.1280.JPG?c=2Just ordered these boots...tried them on in Tahoe yesterday and they are so cool!



JMCadon - what are they? OMG I WANT THEM.


----------



## gatorpooh

Kate Spade espadrilles for less than $100 &#128516;


----------



## Fashionista524

gatorpooh said:


> Kate Spade espadrilles for less than $100 &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2786152


 
Very Cute!


----------



## 4purse

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2782004
> 
> Gucci boots



Lovely boots. Have you had any issues with the way the soles are wearing?


----------



## 4purse

My new Donald J Pliner Evee ankle boots. So beautiful. I always have good luck with Pliner shoes and boots. I have 9 pair!!!! High quality and fit me perfect.


----------



## elisian

My fifth boot purchase this year. All in like the last 2 weeks. So happy with them - under $100, orig $598! (They're newly conditioned and resting in their box: Coach Lonnie boots in black leather.)


----------



## Mimmy

elisian said:


> My fifth boot purchase this year. All in like the last 2 weeks. So happy with them - under $100, orig $598! (They're newly conditioned and resting in their box: Coach Lonnie boots in black leather.)




These are beautiful!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm waiting for these, hope they'll fit


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jmcadon said:


> cdn2.bigcommerce.com/server6000/b72d8/products/1100/images/5411/Lane_for_Double_D_Ranch_Frontier_Trapper_Boots_DD9004A__23686.1409635198.1280.1280.JPG?c=2Just ordered these boots...tried them on in Tahoe yesterday and *they are so cool!*



 absolutely !


----------



## jmcadon

elisian said:


> JMCadon - what are they? OMG I WANT THEM.



They are Lane Double D Trapper boots


----------



## ScottyGal

From BooHoo


----------



## Ilgin

Gianvito Rossi pumps


----------



## Icyss

My new Sophia Webster Angels Wings Shoes&#128525;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Icyss said:


> My new Sophia Webster Angels Wings Shoes&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787516




I love them so much.


----------



## Icyss

Sarah_sarah said:


> I love them so much.




Thank you&#128144;


----------



## ValentineNicole

Icyss said:


> My new Sophia Webster Angels Wings Shoes&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787516




These are awesome!!!


----------



## Icyss

ValentineNicole said:


> These are awesome!!!




Thank you&#128144;&#128522;


----------



## TeeLVee

Gucci flats


----------



## Divealicious

Giuseppe zanotti python print wedge boots


----------



## Icyss

Mod shot of my new Sophia Webster Angel wings shoes


----------



## lovely64

Saint laurent suede booties. Perfection!


----------



## Lena186

Icyss said:


> Mod shot of my new Sophia Webster Angel wings shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788282



Gorgeous! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bagcollector_

Beautifull!!!


----------



## ValentineNicole

TeeLVee said:


> Gucci flats




I have these in red and love them!! Beautiful!!


----------



## TeeLVee

ValentineNicole said:


> I have these in red and love them!! Beautiful!!


Thanks ValentineNicole! I love them too.


----------



## Superbaby

Icyss said:


> Mod shot of my new Sophia Webster Angel wings shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788282


I love that shoes! Can you kindly tell me where you got them?


----------



## Icyss

Superbaby said:


> I love that shoes! Can you kindly tell me where you got them?




Hi I got it from Saks Boston. It was part of F&F sale.&#128522;


----------



## Icyss

Lena186 said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Thank you&#128144;


----------



## thongpri

Prada bootie


----------



## Leda

Last july...but not least


----------



## Leda

Leda said:


> Last july...but not least


The Belle Vivier ..not quite a high heel, i'd say its a medium heel...very comfortable!


----------



## Mimmy

Kate Spade flats.


----------



## Superbaby

Icyss said:


> Mod shot of my new Sophia Webster Angel wings shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788282


Do they run true to size? I want it so bad


----------



## LVlover01

Just wanted to share my two newest ones and I'm awaiting one more  the first is my Christian Louboutin Simple Pumps and my LK Bennetts Sledge in burgundy.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

The dark brown boots didn't fit, but these do, so I'll keep them


----------



## lorihmatthews

These are the Blair 5 by Vince. So ridiculously comfortable, and a great alternative to tennis shoes.


----------



## randr21

LVlover01 said:


> Just wanted to share my two newest ones and I'm awaiting one more  the first is my Christian Louboutin Simple Pumps and my LK Bennetts Sledge in burgundy.



I have several pairs of both and they are my daily work shoes, and so worth the value since I wear them to go out too. Super comfy.  You wont stop at one!


----------



## Icyss

Superbaby said:


> Do they run true to size? I want it so bad




Yes they do. Good luck&#128144;


----------



## zaaz

Sophia Webster seraphina flat sandals. In love!!!


----------



## LVlover01

randr21 said:


> I have several pairs of both and they are my daily work shoes, and so worth the value since I wear them to go out too. Super comfy.  You wont stop at one!



I actually just bought them in beige too. I wore the burgundy ones today and they were super comfortable until i got a blister in my inner heel i think i just need to break them in with socks then i will be good


----------



## Sarah_sarah

zaaz said:


> Sophia Webster seraphina flat sandals. In love!!!
> 
> View attachment 2790296




Love. I was just about to order these. Do tell if they are comfy.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Presenting the Stella McCartney faux-suede and mesh sneakers in burgundy. Irl the colour is much nicer. And I always love cute packaging.  

My legs are super pale heheh


----------



## SEWDimples

Found these great shoes yesterday.

Schultz Green suede w/ multi color wedge heel
Burlington Coat Factory
$34.99

Cole Haan Red velvet
TJ Maxx
$39 on clearance


----------



## Greengoddess8

Sarah_sarah said:


> Presenting the Stella McCartney faux-suede and mesh sneakers in burgundy. Irl the colour is much nicer. And I always love cute packaging.
> 
> My legs are super pale heheh
> 
> View attachment 2792015
> View attachment 2792016
> View attachment 2792017
> View attachment 2792018



I Love these Sarah!  Congratulations


----------



## Kfoorya2

zaaz said:


> Sophia Webster seraphina flat sandals. In love!!!
> 
> View attachment 2790296




Lovely


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Greengoddess8 said:


> I Love these Sarah!  Congratulations




Thanks  :hugs


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

zaaz said:


> Sophia Webster seraphina flat sandals. In love!!!
> 
> View attachment 2790296




These are so gorgeous!


----------



## SEWDimples

Mimmy said:


> Kate Spade flats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789361



Great color and super cute



LVlover01 said:


> Just wanted to share my two newest ones and I'm awaiting one more  the first is my Christian Louboutin Simple Pumps and my LK Bennetts Sledge in burgundy.



Love the classic CLs and I'm fan of LK Bennet shoes, plus the color is great.



Pollie-Jean said:


> The dark brown boots didn't fit, but these do, so I'll keep them



Nice!



lorihmatthews said:


> These are the Blair 5 by Vince. So ridiculously comfortable, and a great alternative to tennis shoes.



Shoe twins! I love these shoes.



zaaz said:


> Sophia Webster seraphina flat sandals. In love!!!
> 
> View attachment 2790296



Fabulous!



Sarah_sarah said:


> Presenting the Stella McCartney faux-suede and mesh sneakers in burgundy. Irl the colour is much nicer. And I always love cute packaging.
> 
> My legs are super pale heheh
> 
> View attachment 2792015
> View attachment 2792016
> View attachment 2792017
> View attachment 2792018



Cute sneakers.


----------



## umlm

reebok


----------



## jess236

Got these Sam Edelman booties in black - very comfortable for longer walks.
http://www.zappos.com/sam-edelman-justin


----------



## Autumnkk

Newbie says hello!


----------



## gatorpooh

Sophia Webster Butterfly sandals. I really love them, but sadly I think they are too narrow


----------



## Leda

Autumnkk said:


> View attachment 2793433
> 
> Newbie says hello!


Lovely picture!!!


----------



## Autumnkk

gatorpooh said:


> Sophia Webster Butterfly sandals. I really love them, but sadly I think they are too narrow
> View attachment 2793469




That's pretty!!


----------



## Leda

gatorpooh said:


> Valentino Rockstud heels in poudre


Beautiful!
My God!


----------



## Leda

gatorpooh said:


> My Stuart Weitzman 5050s arrived today. The leather is like butter. Too bad I won't be able to wear them for a few weeks. It is still unbelievably hot here in Florida!


They fit so well !


----------



## Leda

gatorpooh said:


> They were TTS for me. I tried a 1/2 size down, but they were too small.


You have a very big stone in your finger...


----------



## elisian

Vintage Miu Miu's. I love them so much I don't even care that the soles are wrecked -- they're going to the cobbler today!


----------



## AB123

This is my 1st Tod's Gomini loafer shoes. Just got it yesterday&#128515; I love it&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mimmy

AB123 said:


> View attachment 2795335
> 
> 
> This is my 1st Tod's Gomini loafer shoes. Just got it yesterday&#128515; I love it&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




These are beautiful! I love them too!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## All Smiles

Jimmy choo Anouks. Soo pleased with them although I have yet to go anywhere with them yet


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Here's my new purchases this past weekend! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## hhl4vr

All Smiles said:


> Jimmy choo Anouks. Soo pleased with them although I have yet to go anywhere with them yet


 
Those are absolutely gorgeous.  Love that colour and style


----------



## devik

jmcadon said:


> They are Lane Double D Trapper boots



jmcadon those are the most amazing boots I've ever seen.

Found them here in case anyone is wondering what I'm talking about:  http://www.rivertrailmercantile.com/lane-for-double-d-ranch-frontier-trapper-dd9004

A_ lipstick pocket _and a_ bullet belt_ - my world is now complete. 

There's even a 10% off sale today (using the most appropriate coupon code ever: COWBOY)


----------



## sweetashoney

Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## devik

sweetashoney said:


> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2798649



NICE HAUL, sweetashoney!! Wow!


----------



## Myrkur

lovely64 said:


> Saint laurent suede booties. Perfection!
> 
> View attachment 2788307
> 
> View attachment 2788314



I've been eyeing these booties! They look so nice


----------



## lovely64

Myrkur said:


> I've been eyeing these booties! They look so nice



Thank you! They are extremely comfy! I just got the same in black leather today!


----------



## sweetashoney

devik said:


> NICE HAUL, sweetashoney!! Wow!




Thank you!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! They are extremely comfy! I just got the same in black leather today!
> 
> View attachment 2799231


very nice i need a pair of new blk boots


----------



## lovely64

tua08366 said:


> very nice i need a pair of new blk boots



Thank you! These are great boots!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

All Smiles said:


> Jimmy choo Anouks. Soo pleased with them although I have yet to go anywhere with them yet




Love them. And they are not so bad comfort-wise. Enjoy xxx )))


----------



## Divealicious

I just ordered these online. They're from Bally, I don't own any Bally shoes yet, hope they will fit me!


----------



## Lena186

Divealicious said:


> I just ordered these online. They're from Bally, I don't own any Bally shoes yet, hope they will fit me!



So pretty!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Divealicious said:


> I just ordered these online. They're from Bally, I don't own any Bally shoes yet, hope they will fit me!




They are usually pretty good. I like their boots as well. Congrats


----------



## Divealicious

Sarah_sarah said:


> They are usually pretty good. I like their boots as well. Congrats



Thanks! I was also eyeing some Bally boots, they looked gorgeous, but unfortunately they were (very much) out of my budget...



Lena186 said:


> So pretty!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thanks


----------



## devik

Divealicious said:


> I just ordered these online. They're from Bally, I don't own any Bally shoes yet, hope they will fit me!


Divealicious, I can't believe how dainty those Bally platforms are - really nice and sophisticated!!


----------



## devik

I just got these Miu Mius - wore them with a royal blue dress yesterday and love them. The base is a pinkish buff not the white that shows in these pics. I'm surprised at how comfortable they are.


----------



## Divealicious

devik said:


> Divealicious, I can't believe how dainty those Bally platforms are - really nice and sophisticated!!



Thanks! I'll share some pics when they arrive


----------



## gatorpooh

Charlotte Olympia Ava pumps. I have been eyeing these ever since I saw Krystal Schlegel wearing them back in August. My local NM Last Call got a pair in my size about 6 weeks ago, but I couldn't justify $400 for pink fabric shoes. I stopped by there today and found them for 40% off, plus the cashier let me use my $25 coupon. Grand total with tax was $240 &#128516;


----------



## am2022

how adorable are these!!! please post mod pics... bally is somehow getting revamped nowadays... 



Divealicious said:


> I just ordered these online. They're from Bally, I don't own any Bally shoes yet, hope they will fit me!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I ordered the Lanvin suede wedge knee boots. NAP found my size, all were sold out and I'm happy to receive them and do some mod shots. 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/455929


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Divealicious said:


> Thanks! I was also eyeing some Bally boots, they looked gorgeous, but unfortunately they were (very much) out of my budget...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Their boots can be very comfortable. I think you may find them on sale especially if you are in the US located. So don't loose hope, they may appear during the sales. Crossing my fingers they do


----------



## Sarah_sarah

gatorpooh said:


> Charlotte Olympia Ava pumps. I have been eyeing these ever since I saw Krystal Schlegel wearing them back in August. My local NM Last Call got a pair in my size about 6 weeks ago, but I couldn't justify $400 for pink fabric shoes. I stopped by there today and found them for 40% off, plus the cashier let me use my $25 coupon. Grand total with tax was $240 &#128516;




Love the colour and what an amazing deal and cool cashier. You must be super happy


----------



## Divealicious

amacasa said:


> how adorable are these!!! please post mod pics... bally is somehow getting revamped nowadays...



Thanks, will do... they won't arrive for another few weeks though.. patience is a virtue 



Sarah_sarah said:


> Their boots can be very comfortable. I think you may find them on sale especially if you are in the US located. So don't loose hope, they may appear during the sales. Crossing my fingers they do



thanks  I'll probably try these first for size. i ordered by tts (for italian shoes at least) no clue about swiss sizing


----------



## devik

gatorpooh said:


> Charlotte Olympia Ava pumps. I have been eyeing these ever since I saw Krystal Schlegel wearing them back in August. My local NM Last Call got a pair in my size about 6 weeks ago, but I couldn't justify $400 for pink fabric shoes. I stopped by there today and found them for 40% off, plus the cashier let me use my $25 coupon. Grand total with tax was $240 &#128516;



I am in love with all things Charlotte Olympia and had never seen this style before. Very cute! And what a steal! I had no idea I should be stalking NM LC for CO.


----------



## GingerSnap527

From TJ Maxx, the red sandals are Nine West and the black booties are Adrienne Vittadini


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Presenting the Lanvin Suede Wedge Knee Boots. 

I adore the packaging. It just makes it 10x of a better experience.  

These beauties are just remarkable irl. The suede is of remarkable quality, better than the CL and Chanel ones I have.


----------



## ShariLee

Sarah_sarah said:


> Presenting the Lanvin Suede Wedge Knee Boots.
> 
> I adore the packaging. It just makes it 10x of a better experience.
> 
> These beauties are just remarkable irl. The suede is of remarkable quality, better than the CL and Chanel ones I have.
> 
> View attachment 2811453
> View attachment 2811454
> View attachment 2811455
> View attachment 2811458




Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ShariLee said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!




Thank you so much


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> Presenting the Lanvin Suede Wedge Knee Boots.
> 
> I adore the packaging. It just makes it 10x of a better experience.
> 
> These beauties are just remarkable irl. The suede is of remarkable quality, better than the CL and Chanel ones I have.
> 
> View attachment 2811453
> View attachment 2811454
> View attachment 2811455
> View attachment 2811458



I replied before and Tpf ate it. These are hot! Sarah, I love them! Perfection!


----------



## hikkichan

Repetto ballerina flats at 50%+10% off!

So comfy!


----------



## gatorpooh

Bought these 3.1 Phillip Lim booties during the presale at NM Last Call today. Can't pick them up until Monday. I totally don't need them but they were a steal at just over $200. Original price was $875.


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Sarah_sarah

rainneday said:


> I replied before and Tpf ate it. These are hot! Sarah, I love them! Perfection!




Rainne, thanks. More to come soon


----------



## Marmarides

Just recently purchased these preloved beautys, they are the Louboutin Josefa120.
Totally love them


----------



## Marmarides

Sarah_sarah said:


> Presenting the Lanvin Suede Wedge Knee Boots.
> 
> I adore the packaging. It just makes it 10x of a better experience.
> 
> These beauties are just remarkable irl. The suede is of remarkable quality, better than the CL and Chanel ones I have.
> 
> View attachment 2811453
> View attachment 2811454
> View attachment 2811455
> View attachment 2811458




WOW - these are stunners!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

For those who may not see them in the chloé thread. The Susanna studded leather ankle boots/ silver studs. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe/reveal-susanna-studded-leather-ankle-boots-silver-studs-887328.html


I am way to exited about these. Thank you so much for letting me share.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Marmarides said:


> WOW - these are stunners!!




Thank you so much  super comfy too and easy to clean. &#127800;&#127802;&#127801;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Marmarides said:


> Just recently purchased these preloved beautys, they are the Louboutin Josefa120.
> Totally love them




Amazing find. Love them. &#127800;&#127802;&#128151;&#128151;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

_Lee said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs




Yes. Love sparkles. So adorable. &#127802;&#127800;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## ScottyGal

Sarah_sarah said:


> Yes. Love sparkles. So adorable. &#127802;&#127800;&#128151;&#128151;



Thanks


----------



## nerimanna

My most outrageous shoes to date. I absolutely adore boots and I collect them even though they are not practical to wear here (I live in a tropical country) but I just love to buy and just keep them in the closet and wear them once in a while for a costume party or even just when I want to play dress up.

Presenting my Louis Vuitton Cancan thigh high boots!!! LVOE them!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Icyss said:


> Mod shot of my new Sophia Webster Angel wings shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788282



How do they run as far as size?


----------



## Leda

Some of these shoes will make some  people grow some inches ...their legs., isnt that correct? , not  the same for their arms..
Which is really a pitty..


That's not for you
Just looking tome posta on the instagran  

But, girls, your shoes are the greatest of all
You all have good taste


----------



## Bitten

Been stalking these all season, finally picked them up with a 25% off invitation:




Jimmy Choo Attila flats


----------



## randr21

Bitten said:


> Been stalking these all season, finally picked them up with a 25% off invitation:
> 
> View attachment 2816817
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Attila flats



I love these!  They're sophistication personified in a flat.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Bitten said:


> Been stalking these all season, finally picked them up with a 25% off invitation:
> 
> View attachment 2816817
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Attila flats


very pretty


----------



## flower71

Andrew booties Isabel Marant


----------



## DiamondsForever

Black Friday bargain!


----------



## legaldiva

I recently discovered Dune London.


----------



## JessLovesTim

I feel like Carrie in Sex and the City!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Got them off eBay and my seller was fabulous!


----------



## Icyss

JuneHawk said:


> How do they run as far as size?




Hi, in my opinion..this shoes run true to size&#128522;


----------



## checkcheck

Bought these somewhat impulsively today to wear to a holiday party next week. I've never bought from the Real Real before and I hope that I love these shoes when they arrive!


----------



## JuneHawk

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2817837
> 
> 
> I recently discovered Dune London.




One of my favorite pairs of shoes is from Dune!


----------



## jmcadon

Just bought these booties...can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## jmcadon

Bitten said:


> Been stalking these all season, finally picked them up with a 25% off invitation:
> 
> View attachment 2816817
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Attila flats


Oh, I saw those at the boutique in SF a few months ago...gorgeous!


----------



## Leda

Some will grow a little..

Very elegant, indeed

Does it provide leangthening?


----------



## Ganymede

I have been stalking these Chloé loafers for months after trying them on:






Finally got them in my size 40% off on Barneys sale! 

Super excited for these to arrive.


----------



## Divealicious

Latest sale buys!

Gucci, Casadei (I love the toe cleavage on this one) and Michael Kors (which I will be returning, too small)


----------



## Divealicious

Bitten said:


> Been stalking these all season, finally picked them up with a 25% off invitation:
> 
> View attachment 2816817
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Attila flats



Very elegant! 



JessLovesTim said:


> I feel like Carrie in Sex and the City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817957
> View attachment 2817958
> 
> Got them off eBay and my seller was fabulous!



They are lovely! Great color for the holidays  How does the sizing run for these? I ordered a similar style a little while ago and sized up because they were supposed to run small, but I ended up returning them because they were too large after all.


----------



## hhl4vr

Divealicious said:


> Latest sale buys!
> 
> Gucci, Casadei (I love the toe cleavage on this one) and Michael Kors (which I will be returning, too small)


 
Great buys-really love the Gucci pair.


----------



## devik

Divealicious said:


> Latest sale buys!
> 
> Gucci, Casadei (I love the toe cleavage on this one) and Michael Kors (which I will be returning, too small)



  That Gucci pair is just gorgeous but as I mentioned on some other thread recently.... _those little buckles drive me mad!_

They sure do look nice on you though. 

I also like the classic black pump but oh my that looks high!! You're rocking these, lady!


----------



## devik

checkcheck said:


> Bought these somewhat impulsively today to wear to a holiday party next week. I've never bought from the Real Real before and I hope that I love these shoes when they arrive!


 Looks nice!! Hope to see some modeling pics! What are you wearing with them?


----------



## Bitten

randr21 said:


> I love these!  They're sophistication personified in a flat.





tua08366 said:


> very pretty



Why thank you ladies! I adore them, but since I'm currently in Chicago for work, I'm sadly in boots only for the time being 

Looking forward to popping them on in all their sophisticated glory when I get back to Australia


----------



## Bitten

Ganymede said:


> I have been stalking these Chloé loafers for months after trying them on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got them in my size 40% off on Barneys sale!
> 
> Super excited for these to arrive.





Divealicious said:


> Latest sale buys!
> 
> Gucci, Casadei (I love the toe cleavage on this one) and Michael Kors (which I will be returning, too small)



Love the sale buys ladies - good stalking!!


----------



## Divealicious

hhl4vr said:


> Great buys-really love the Gucci pair.



Thank you, can't wait to wear them but have to wait for winter to pass first... 



devik said:


> That Gucci pair is just gorgeous but as I mentioned on some other thread recently.... _those little buckles drive me mad!_
> 
> They sure do look nice on you though.
> 
> I also like the classic black pump but oh my that looks high!! You're rocking these, lady!



You have the same or a similar pair? I don't think I need to undo all three of them every time, so that helps 



Bitten said:


> Love the sale buys ladies - good stalking!!



Thanks


----------



## lovely64

Saint laurent.


----------



## jmcadon

lovely64 said:


> Saint laurent.
> 
> View attachment 2821716
> 
> View attachment 2821717


Oh, I really like these!!! Congrats


----------



## lovely64

jmcadon said:


> Oh, I really like these!!! Congrats


 Thank you! They are the most comfortable booties I have ever worn, all of my Sain Laurent´s are!


----------



## QueenOfReal

I got these very classic, comfortable and stylish René Lezard shoes. I can;t wait to rock these on LOTS of outfits since they are so versatile. I also got a pair of completely new soles for these shoes within the package. Great Quality if you ask me? 
Does anyone know this brand for shoes? These are my first Rene shoes.


----------



## Divealicious

QueenOfReal said:


> I got these very classic, comfortable and stylish René Lezard shoes. I can;t wait to rock these on LOTS of outfits since they are so versatile. I also got a pair of completely new soles for these shoes within the package. Great Quality if you ask me?
> Does anyone know this brand for shoes? These are my first Rene shoes.



I know their clothes but not their shoes. They are beautiful!


----------



## QueenOfReal

Divealicious said:


> I know their clothes but not their shoes. They are beautiful!



Thanks! I have to admit I ordered a blouse before, but I sent it back because I didn't like the price/quality ratio, however maybe I just picked the wrong blouse haha


----------



## Brigitte031

lovely64 said:


> Saint laurent.
> 
> View attachment 2821716
> 
> View attachment 2821717


Gorgeous! Congrats on your pair!! Beautiful shape and design.


----------



## Brigitte031

QueenOfReal said:


> I got these very classic, comfortable and stylish René Lezard shoes. I can;t wait to rock these on LOTS of outfits since they are so versatile. I also got a pair of completely new soles for these shoes within the package. Great Quality if you ask me?
> Does anyone know this brand for shoes? These are my first Rene shoes.


Omg the quality looks superb!! Where did you snag these? I could always use a new loafer... I've worn my pair to death (of a different brand).


----------



## lovely64

Brigitte031 said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats on your pair!! Beautiful shape and design.


 Thank you!


----------



## Lena186

Just got those Jimmy Choo Totem t-strap heels in tangerine




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## nolegirl01

Bought these pretty angels by Sophia Webster in Rose-Gold! I'm in love!! It's so pretty!!


----------



## QueenOfReal

Brigitte031 said:


> Omg the quality looks superb!! Where did you snag these? I could always use a new loafer... I've worn my pair to death (of a different brand).



Hi, well I bought them in the  Rene Lezard store in Roermond (Netherlands).
It was a steal,  retail was 189 EUR (235 USD) but I got it for 53 EUR (65 USD).

I tried to find it online for you, the name is Ottawa/Sydney (Black) but I cannot find them


----------



## devik

nolegirl01 said:


> Bought these pretty angels by Sophia Webster in Rose-Gold! I'm in love!! It's so pretty!!



They ARE pretty! Great modeling pics!!


----------



## QueenOfReal

nolegirl01 said:


> Bought these pretty angels by Sophia Webster in Rose-Gold! I'm in love!! It's so pretty!!



WOW  they look gorgeous on your feet! I would never be able to pull that off LOL.


----------



## nolegirl01

QueenOfReal said:


> WOW  they look gorgeous on your feet! I would never be able to pull that off LOL.



Aw Thank you! I thought they were going to be higher but the height is perfect, not uncomfortable at all, they are actually quite comfortable


----------



## randr21

nolegirl01 said:


> Bought these pretty angels by Sophia Webster in Rose-Gold! I'm in love!! It's so pretty!!



right out of a greek mythology...like a piece of artwork.


----------



## Leda

Its not properly a new shoe, but its the one I was using this morning,
A golden water snake skin leather sandals.
Very high heels  from Franziska Hubener designer of luxury shoes and bags


----------



## betty.lee

nolegirl01 said:


> Bought these pretty angels by Sophia Webster in Rose-Gold! I'm in love!! It's so pretty!!




oh my word those are so gorgeous.


----------



## gatorpooh

I ordered these Jimmy Choo Linda pumps for my wedding reception. I am wearing CL So Kates in Grenadine Glitter for my ceremony, but there is no way I will last all night in them or be able to dance. I needed another shoe with a 5" inch heel so my dress won't drag on the ground. They are soooo comfortable!


----------



## devik

gatorpooh said:


> I ordered these Jimmy Choo Linda pumps for my wedding reception. I am wearing CL So Kates in Grenadine Glitter for my ceremony, but there is no way I will last all night in them or be able to dance. I needed another shoe with a 5" inch heel so my dress won't drag on the ground. They are soooo comfortable!



Such a good choice - they are almost as sparkly as your ring!


----------



## KateDC

Hi ladies! This is my first post! I need a nicer camera 

I love a good black friday deal, so I was excited about these Lucky suede ankle boots arriving today. They looked so chic from the front...






But I think they might be disastrously wide from the side view...






I know I could have done a better job cuffing my jeans but I'm not sure that would have helped. What do you all think-- keep or return?


----------



## chessmont

I like them


----------



## Divealicious

KateDC said:


> Hi ladies! This is my first post! I need a nicer camera
> 
> I love a good black friday deal, so I was excited about these Lucky suede ankle boots arriving today. They looked so chic from the front...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think they might be disastrously wide from the side view...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I could have done a better job cuffing my jeans but I'm not sure that would have helped. What do you all think-- keep or return?



Return, you'll find a better fitting pair


----------



## Icyss

Here is my latest purchase. Valentino RS flats&#128525;


----------



## Icyss

nolegirl01 said:


> Bought these pretty angels by Sophia Webster in Rose-Gold! I'm in love!! It's so pretty!!




We're shoe twins! This shoes is a show stopper. I've used mine for the first time in a wedding that I've attended, a few women on the wedding complimented and asked me if where I got my shoes from. I am very happy I've purchased this shoes. Congratulations on your Sophia Webster Angel Wings! Wear them in good health&#128144;&#128525;


----------



## alexmandi

GingerSnap527 said:


> View attachment 2808456
> View attachment 2808457
> 
> 
> From TJ Maxx, the red sandals are Nine West and the black booties are Adrienne Vittadini


 

I have the black AV booties too.... love them.. and oh so comfortable!!!


----------



## nolegirl01

Icyss said:


> We're shoe twins! This shoes is a show stopper. I've used mine for the first time in a wedding that I've attended, a few women on the wedding complimented and asked me if where I got my shoes from. I am very happy I've purchased this shoes. Congratulations on your Sophia Webster Angel Wings! Wear them in good health&#128144;&#128525;




Aww yay!! I'm dying to wear mine. I might make my husband take me out on a date night to a nice restaurant so I can wear them lol


----------



## ScottyGal

If I need trainers for the gym.. They must be pink pink pink!


----------



## Superbaby

Sophia Webster Catia &#128525;


----------



## ScottyGal

Superbaby said:


> Sophia Webster Catia &#128525;



These are fab!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Adrienne Vittadini Booties


----------



## checkcheck

devik said:


> Looks nice!! Hope to see some modeling pics! What are you wearing with them?



Here's a modeling pic of my new-to-me Chanel sandals. Sorry for the fuzzy phone image...







I ended up wearing a different pair of shoes to last week's holiday party. I might wear them tomorrow for a different party, with the same dress. It's a red French Connection dress that I got a great deal on.

Here's my outfit last week, with metallic neutral slingbacks. Let's just say I'm tipsy here on the way home haha


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Icyss said:


> Here is my latest purchase. Valentino RS flats&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827128




Love them. Have those and it didn't take too long to get comfy in them. Congrats. You will love them &#127800;&#127802;&#127801;&#128151;&#128151;&#127799;&#128144;


----------



## Bitten

Wow ladies - there are too many beautiful new shoes on this thread lately!! I'm especially loving the Sophia Webster art pieces, they are spectacular!   

Wore my lovely new Choos today for the first time:







And I just received these stunning jewelled slides for summer:


----------



## Icyss

Sarah_sarah said:


> Love them. Have those and it didn't take too long to get comfy in them. Congrats. You will love them &#127800;&#127802;&#127801;&#128151;&#128151;&#127799;&#128144;




Thank you. I've noticed that patent leather is hard to break in than the regular leather one&#128522;


----------



## devik

checkcheck said:


> Here's a modeling pic of my new-to-me Chanel sandals. Sorry for the fuzzy phone image...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up wearing a different pair of shoes to last week's holiday party. I might wear them tomorrow for a different party, with the same dress. It's a red French Connection dress that I got a great deal on.
> 
> Here's my outfit last week, with metallic neutral slingbacks. Let's just say I'm tipsy here on the way home haha



You are *rockin' *that red dress, checkcheck!!!


----------



## devik

Bitten said:


> Wow ladies - there are too many beautiful new shoes on this thread lately!! I'm especially loving the Sophia Webster art pieces, they are spectacular!
> 
> Wore my lovely new Choos today for the first time:


Hey Bitten - great to see those Choos - I have been seeing the similar style in a heel and wondering what it looks like on the foot, so your pic really helps! 

I also wandered over to your blog, lovely pictures and I really enjoyed your trip to Chicago with you!   You are a very good writer.


----------



## ShariLee

AGLs are super comfy!!! Thought I would never wear a pointy shoe until these!!!! 
The loafers are the fourth color addition to the family  , love them!!!!
Thanks for letting me share !


----------



## Bitten

devik said:


> Hey Bitten - great to see those Choos - I have been seeing the similar style in a heel and wondering what it looks like on the foot, so your pic really helps!
> 
> I also wandered over to your blog, lovely pictures and I really enjoyed your trip to Chicago with you!   You are a very good writer.



 Oh thank you so much! You're too kind about my blog, you make me blush!! :shame:  

I hope you end up getting the shoes you're considering - you'll have to post a pic  

This is a modelling shot of my new flat sandals which arrived during the week


----------



## Freckles1

Just bought these bad boys over the weekend!!


----------



## lovely64

Saint laurent suede booties


----------



## JessLovesTim

Chloe scalloped flats in gold! Feel like butter! It killed me to spend so much on flats instead of heels, but these are so worth it!


----------



## jenbuggy85

My Frye Campus 14G's in Chestnut and brown. I can't get enough of these two


----------



## pamid2014

jenbuggy85 said:


> View attachment 2834480
> View attachment 2834481
> 
> 
> My Frye Campus 14G's in Chestnut and brown. I can't get enough of these two


 


Love Frye boots! Super cute!


----------



## pamid2014

QueenOfReal said:


> I got these very classic, comfortable and stylish René Lezard shoes. I can;t wait to rock these on LOTS of outfits since they are so versatile. I also got a pair of completely new soles for these shoes within the package. Great Quality if you ask me?
> Does anyone know this brand for shoes? These are my first Rene shoes.


 


I haven't heard of this brand, but I absolutely LOVE those shoes!!


----------



## Greta_V

nolegirl01 said:


> Bought these pretty angels by Sophia Webster in Rose-Gold! I'm in love!! It's so pretty!!



OHMYGOD! These are SSSSOOOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## demicouture

Oh wow so many amazing shoes just on this page!
I love the Saint Laurent booties! The Chloe scalloped flats are fab (i own 4 pairs myself) you will wear them so much! And the Sophia Webster are so dreamy and pretty...

My literally last shoe purchase: Valentino 1973 Rockstuds!! I'm in 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## whoknowsx

My last two of the year:


----------



## lovely64

Saint Laurent and valentino


----------



## Panterpus

Nice!!


----------



## melissadelag12

Beige and black Chanel espadrilles!! Keeping them wrapped up until the 25th so reveal after that!!


----------



## lovely64

demicouture said:


> Oh wow so many amazing shoes just on this page!
> 
> I love the Saint Laurent booties! The Chloe scalloped flats are fab (i own 4 pairs myself) you will wear them so much! And the Sophia Webster are so dreamy and pretty...
> 
> 
> 
> My literally last shoe purchase: Valentino 1973 Rockstuds!! I'm in
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Gorgeous!!


----------



## cyberc9

demicouture said:


> Oh wow so many amazing shoes just on this page!
> I love the Saint Laurent booties! The Chloe scalloped flats are fab (i own 4 pairs myself) you will wear them so much! And the Sophia Webster are so dreamy and pretty...
> 
> My literally last shoe purchase: Valentino 1973 Rockstuds!! I'm in
> Thanks for letting me share



wow&#65281;lovely&#65281;


----------



## lovely64

Nude valentino RS flats.


----------



## DearHaayet

lovely64 said:


> Nude valentino RS flats.


Wow! where is your scarf from?
Definitely a show stopper


----------



## lovely64

DearHaayet said:


> Wow! where is your scarf from?
> Definitely a show stopper




Thank you! My cashmere shawl is from Hermès.


----------



## deltalady

Manolo Blahnik black leopard BB's


----------



## Operasoprano1

Vans- Hello Kitty

I got them for Christmas.


----------



## clu13

Choos for all seasons


----------



## clu13

Kate spade


----------



## StylishMD

Christian Dior buckle ankle boots


----------



## Leda

clu13 said:


> Kate spade
> 
> View attachment 2844922


Omg, they're beautiful


----------



## Leda

StylishMD said:


> Christian Dior buckle ankle boots


Very fine!
Well done!


----------



## s3raph1nas

Had to get these flats from Mcq Alexander McQueen. There were only two pairs left in my size AND they were on sale. I love how they're classy and simple but not plain. These will definitely be worn a lot! (As long as they're comfortable lol!)


----------



## Superbaby

s3raph1nas said:


> Had to get these flats from Mcq Alexander McQueen. There were only two pairs left in my size AND they were on sale. I love how they're classy and simple but not plain. These will definitely be worn a lot! (As long as they're comfortable lol!)


OMG!!!!!!!!! I totally want one! Where did you get it from???


----------



## devik

s3raph1nas said:


> Had to get these flats from Mcq Alexander McQueen. There were only two pairs left in my size AND they were on sale. I love how they're classy and simple but not plain. These will definitely be worn a lot! (As long as they're comfortable lol!)



I want to know where you got them, too!


----------



## quackedup

s3raph1nas said:


> Had to get these flats from Mcq Alexander McQueen. There were only two pairs left in my size AND they were on sale. I love how they're classy and simple but not plain. These will definitely be worn a lot! (As long as they're comfortable lol!)



snap!
i just got the Ada flats as well! however, in the black and gold colourway.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Superbaby said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!! I totally want one! Where did you get it from???



EDIT: ssense.com, but looks like they've sold out


----------



## s3raph1nas

devik said:


> I want to know where you got them, too!



EDIT: ssense.com, but looks like they've sold out


----------



## devik

s3raph1nas said:


> EDIT: ssense.com, but looks like they've sold out



Yes I see that but OMG they still have some great stuff at GREAT PRICES! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## scairo

s3raph1nas said:


> Had to get these flats from Mcq Alexander McQueen. There were only two pairs left in my size AND they were on sale. I love how they're classy and simple but not plain. These will definitely be worn a lot! (As long as they're comfortable lol!)



What a stunning pair of flats! Let us know if they're comfortable.


----------



## 1DaySoon

deleted.......having issues adding pics


----------



## lovely64

Saint Laurent lace up boots. My Saint Laurent fireworks to welcome 2015! May you all have a great year!


----------



## 1DaySoon

how are you guys uploading pics?


----------



## Christofle

1DaySoon said:


> how are you guys uploading pics?



You reply to the thread and then go down to additional options, "manage attachments" --> select your photos, upload them then hit accept/close the window. 

Then hit submit reply after entering at least a single word of text in the message box.


Cheers,
Christofle


----------



## 1DaySoon

Thanks at Christofle!!!!


----------



## Manchoo78

Jimmy Choo Willis pumps! 70% off at Saks!


----------



## 1DaySoon

Manchoo78 said:


> Jimmy Choo Willis pumps! 70% off at Saks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2848990
> View attachment 2848991



GORGEOUS, mine are on their way!!!!


----------



## Manchoo78

1DaySoon said:


> GORGEOUS, mine are on their way!!!!




Thanks! Post a pic of your when they come! &#128096;&#128096;&#128096;


----------



## 1DaySoon

the Aegean Blue patent and the Black leather D'Orsays. 

I ordered the wrong size online (which still hasn't arrived) and called customer service and they told me to order it at the current price from a store and they would credit me the difference.....yaaayyy


----------



## paculina

Coach rain boots in denim.


----------



## 1DaySoon

last one until May

from the saks sale


----------



## neverandever

Just ordered these...they sold out pretty quick, looks like I got the last one in my size as long as the order isn't canceled! (I spent forever trying coupon codes...lol) So excited, what a deal for CL boots @ $672!

http://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/product/Christian-Louboutin/Marychal-100-calf-hair-ankle-boots/317004


----------



## RTA

Manchoo78 said:


> Jimmy Choo Willis pumps! 70% off at Saks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2848990
> View attachment 2848991



Gorgeous color!  They look fab on you.


----------



## Marmarides

Christian Louboutin Lamu - they are to-die-for *drool*


----------



## Marmarides

1DaySoon said:


> last one until May
> 
> from the saks sale



LOVE your Manolos, they are stunning! Gorgeous Colour!!


----------



## 1DaySoon

Marmarides said:


> LOVE your Manolos, they are stunning! Gorgeous Colour!!



than you so very much!!!


----------



## Stephanie***

Marmarides said:


> Christian Louboutin Lamu - they are to-die-for *drool*




Beautiful!! They look comfortable to walk in!


----------



## Stephanie***

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2817837
> 
> 
> I recently discovered Dune London.


 
Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## neverandever

Worst photo ever, sorry &#128553;

Sergio Rossi pumps, retail $590, paid $65 &#128525; Have no idea how to wear these bad boys yet but they fit like a glove - I am absolutely SOLD on this brand!!


----------



## misspanda88

newest baby! ysl tribute sandal in rose pale. it was love at the first sight


----------



## s3raph1nas

scairo said:


> What a stunning pair of flats! Let us know if they're comfortable.



I got them today, they're super comfortable!


----------



## scairo

s3raph1nas said:


> I got them today, they're super comfortable!


 
I'm very happy for you!


----------



## 1DaySoon

misspanda88 said:


> View attachment 2853916
> 
> 
> newest baby! ysl tribute sandal in rose pale. it was love at the first sight



where did you score these?


----------



## zzarazza

I went a little shoe-crazy this holiday season. Got 5 pairs, from pumps to over-the-knee boots (including my first pair of Jimmy Choos), but here is the most badass pair: Guiseppe Zanotti moto boots


----------



## StylishMD

misspanda88 said:


> View attachment 2853916
> 
> 
> newest baby! ysl tribute sandal in rose pale. it was love at the first sight


Ohhhh BEAUTIFUL


----------



## StylishMD

Indulged my shoe passion (obsession??) just a little over the holidays and post holiday sales
This is a small selection of my additions to my shoe collection from the Stuart Weitzman sale


----------



## LAvuittongirl

zzarazza said:


> i went a little shoe-crazy this holiday season. Got 5 pairs, from pumps to over-the-knee boots (including my first pair of jimmy choos), but here is the most badass pair: Guiseppe zanotti moto boots




omg &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## TeeLVee

zzarazza said:


> I went a little shoe-crazy this holiday season. Got 5 pairs, from pumps to over-the-knee boots (including my first pair of Jimmy Choos), but here is the most badass pair: Guiseppe Zanotti moto boots




These are super badass! Beautiful!


----------



## devik

zzarazza said:


> I went a little shoe-crazy this holiday season. Got 5 pairs, from pumps to over-the-knee boots (including my first pair of Jimmy Choos), but here is the most badass pair: Guiseppe Zanotti moto boots



WOW WOW WOW those are awesome!!

I did a lot of shoe-shopping over the holidays too, really need to get some photos - but none are like that! Those are rockin'!


----------



## neverandever

zzarazza said:


> I went a little shoe-crazy this holiday season. Got 5 pairs, from pumps to over-the-knee boots (including my first pair of Jimmy Choos), but here is the most badass pair: Guiseppe Zanotti moto boots




AHHHH I love those!! I went to Saks and saw them but (for better or worse...) they weren't available in my size.


----------



## zzarazza

*LAvuittongirl*, *TeeLVee*, *devik*, *neverandever*, thank you ladies. I'm waiting for better weather to rock these beauties.


----------



## Mimmy

Tod's, Kiltie moccasin in orange.


----------



## candiebear

Mimmy said:


> Tod's, Kiltie moccasin in orange.
> View attachment 2858958



those are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Mimmy

candiebear said:


> those are GORGEOUS!




Thanks candiebear! I wanted to wear them today, but it's raining! &#9748;&#65039;


----------



## dlina03

Mimmy said:


> Tod's, Kiltie moccasin in orange.
> View attachment 2858958




That color is awesome!


----------



## Mimmy

dlina03 said:


> That color is awesome!




Thanks dlina03!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I just couldn't bring myself to buy the Hunter boots that everyone has ... so I got Prada rain boots instead!







[/URL]


----------



## Misstake7198

Finally boots that fit my legs! Stuart Weitzman Highland. Super excited.


----------



## hlia

Misstake7198 said:


> Finally boots that fit my legs! Stuart Weitzman Highland. Super excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861127
> View attachment 2861128



They look amazing on you!


----------



## Misstake7198

hlia said:


> They look amazing on you!


Thank you!


----------



## Miss Havisham

I'm badly craving these boots for over a year! Gorgeous purchase


----------



## Freckles1

Old Gringo Mierya boots from Kemo Sabe in Aspen


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Mimmy said:


> Tod's, Kiltie moccasin in orange.
> View attachment 2858958


cute love the color


----------



## devik

Misstake7198 said:


> Finally boots that fit my legs! Stuart Weitzman Highland. Super excited.



Oh my word those are some here to eternity never-ending legs!!! Wow wow wow sexy!!!


----------



## devik

lorihmatthews said:


> I just couldn't bring myself to buy the Hunter boots that everyone has ... so I got Prada rain boots instead!



The perfect combo of fashion + function! Looks like you made a great choice!


----------



## Mimmy

tua said:


> cute love the color




Thanks, tua!


----------



## bunnyr




----------



## Misstake7198

Miss Havisham said:


> I'm badly craving these boots for over a year! Gorgeous purchase


Thank you! As soon as I saw them, I had to have them. But then I saw how difficult it was to find my size, so as soon as I found it, I decided not to wait!


----------



## Misstake7198

devik said:


> Oh my word those are some here to eternity never-ending legs!!! Wow wow wow sexy!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Apelila

I love flats


----------



## bunnyr




----------



## Peridot_Paradise

bunnyr said:


> View attachment 2863268


very pretty  classic black CL cant go wrong with that


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

needed something neutral for the summer so I got these from neiman marcus online


----------



## Mimmy

tua said:


> needed something neutral for the summer so I got these from neiman marcus online




These look like they will be great for the summer!


----------



## missTeresaDee

Dior two tone color pumps with my Ferragamo fiamma exotic bag  happy


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Got these Kate Spade slater slip ons from piperlime...orig $250 paid $40!


----------



## neverandever

Charlotte Olympia metallic leather and suede boots. Normally a U.S. 8 in boots, I got the absolute last pair on the Outnet, a size 38.5, for $270, retail $1295. 

I'm excited about these but also nervous because it will be a crapshoot as to whether they fit and I bought them final sale &#128563; Depends on how TTS the brand is and how narrow/wide the toe is...anyone know about Charlotte Olympia sizing? TIA &#128536;


----------



## Harper Quinn

SW khaki lowlands


----------



## Sparksw10

Harper Quinn said:


> SW khaki lowlands




Just got a pair of these SW boots too, in black! Im in love! Well worth the purchase  Loving yours too! Now I want them in every color! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Too bad the lighting stinks, you cant even see them haha


----------



## Harper Quinn

Sparksw10 said:


> Just got a pair of these SW boots too, in black! Im in love! Well worth the purchase  Loving yours too! Now I want them in every color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad the lighting stinks, you cant even see them haha



Looks great., I am a Bal fan too! Is that dark violet?oh *sigh* I wish I had the SW in every colour too, love the grey ones.


----------



## bunnyr

tua said:


> very pretty  classic black CL cant go wrong with that




Thanks! New to cl. It's exciting!!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

They're purple and fuzzy. That's all it took. &#128522;


----------



## Mimmy

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Got these Kate Spade slater slip ons from piperlime...orig $250 paid $40!
> 
> View attachment 2864530




Soo cute!


----------



## devik

missTeresaDee said:


> View attachment 2864342
> 
> Dior two tone color pumps with my Ferragamo fiamma exotic bag  happy



This is such a beautiful shot! I actually thought it was a catalog photo at first - absolutely lovely!!!  I also thought those were Nicholas Kirkwood shoes at first with that elegant curved heel, hadn't known that Dior does those too.

Really nice!


----------



## devik

neverandever said:


> View attachment 2864780
> 
> 
> Charlotte Olympia metallic leather and suede boots. Normally a U.S. 8 in boots, I got the absolute last pair on the Outnet, a size 38.5, for $270, retail $1295.
> 
> I'm excited about these but also nervous because it will be a crapshoot as to whether they fit and I bought them final sale &#128563; Depends on how TTS the brand is and how narrow/wide the toe is...anyone know about Charlotte Olympia sizing? TIA &#128536;



I haven't worn her boots but in general CO is very TTS. I bet you find they'll fit great! 

And definitely a steal! I've been looking at those on the Outnet, GREAT prices!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparksw10

Harper Quinn said:


> Looks great., I am a Bal fan too! Is that dark violet?oh *sigh* I wish I had the SW in every colour too, love the grey ones.




Yes! Thats the 2012 DV city. My latest Bal addition  Took forever to hunt it down, but well worth the wait! My new favorite! Oh yes, the grey boots!! If only we could just bring them all home ASAP!


----------



## EtamRiah

Harper Quinn said:


> SW khaki lowlands


Oh my these look amazing!
Do you by any chance have a link for these, or know where I could purchase them?


----------



## EtamRiah

Don't know if the picture will post, but I got the Michael Kors Rose Gold Glam Studded sneakers.
They are so comfortable and shine nicely.


----------



## Harper Quinn

EtamRiah said:


> Oh my these look amazing!
> Do you by any chance have a link for these, or know where I could purchase them?



I bought them from russell& bromley in London but you can get them from stuart weitzman online store, selfridges and liberty london too!


----------



## EtamRiah

Harper Quinn said:


> I bought them from russell& bromley in London but you can get them from stuart weitzman online store, selfridges and liberty london too!


Oh...so they don't sell these in the U.S.?


----------



## Harper Quinn

EtamRiah said:


> Oh...so they don't sell these in the U.S.?



I think they probably do but I live in the UK so I dont know about US. why dont you do an online search?
edit- I saw them on sincerely jules so they must have them in the US! Try SW website there or any shop that sells them - I think the official name of the colour
is loden but not sure!


----------



## nerimanna

Louis Vuitton Jodie Mini Lin Boots in Brown


----------



## Mimmy

nerimanna said:


> Louis Vuitton Jodie Mini Lin Boots in Brown




Stunning boots, nerimanna!


----------



## nerimanna

Mimmy said:


> Stunning boots, nerimanna!


thank you


----------



## paculina

Sam Edelman Felicia in snake print.


----------



## JuneHawk

I may or may not have brought these home today &#128525;&#128147;. Christian Dior "Blossom."


----------



## rdgldy

JuneHawk said:


> I may or may not have brought these home today &#128525;&#128147;. Christian Dior "Blossom."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867243


beautiful!


----------



## thongpri

I have acquired since after Christmas. All these are still in my office hiding from my husband


----------



## 1DaySoon

thongpri said:


> View attachment 2868523
> View attachment 2868528
> View attachment 2868531
> 
> I have acquired since after Christmas. All these are still in my office hiding from my husband



lol at hiding from my husband


----------



## StylishMD

First reveal: French Sole NY, my FAVORITE brand of flats


----------



## StylishMD

Second reveal: Manolos!!!


----------



## Mimmy

thongpri said:


> View attachment 2868523
> View attachment 2868528
> View attachment 2868531
> 
> I have acquired since after Christmas. All these are still in my office hiding from my husband



Gorgeous shoes! Too cute that they are in your office hiding!



StylishMD said:


> First reveal: French Sole NY, my FAVORITE brand of flats







StylishMD said:


> Second reveal: Manolos!!!



Great shoes, StylishMD!


----------



## Mimmy

TB Reva's in cobalt blue. I had to have this color!


----------



## mcwee

My first Chanel Espadrille


----------



## StylishMD

Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous shoes! Too cute that they are in your office hiding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shoes, StylishMD!


Thanks so much Mimmy!


----------



## StylishMD

Mimmy said:


> TB Reva's in cobalt blue. I had to have this color!
> View attachment 2869477


Ohhhh that colour! SO beautiful!


----------



## verychic555

Got these more than 5  months ago but never got a chance to wear them.  Can you believe it?


----------



## Divealicious

mcwee said:


> My first Chanel Espadrille



Best color combo!


----------



## Mimmy

StylishMD said:


> Ohhhh that colour! SO beautiful!




Thanks StylishMD!


----------



## IrisCole

just arrived! my new Marni jeweled platform sandals!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Mimmy said:


> TB Reva's in cobalt blue. I had to have this color!
> View attachment 2869477




Love this color. How is the fit with the new back? I used to buy a half size up with the old scrunchy back.


----------



## scairo

New t-bar pumps from Gucci


----------



## scairo

Forgot to attach the photo!


----------



## Mimmy

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Love this color. How is the fit with the new back? I used to buy a half size up with the old scrunchy back.




Thanks sunnysideup! The reviews online were all over the place as far as sizing. I do not have any other Reva's, but I actually ended up with a 1/2 size smaller than usual compared to other flats I own and they are really comfy!


----------



## Jenniedel

Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir ballerines in rouge


----------



## lee_dya

Just bought  this super cute rue cat loafer marc by marc jacobs!!


----------



## neverandever

Just purchased these YSL Tribtoos - finding any secondhand in my size is almost impossible, and I've been coveting them for so long!




I am SO PUMPED to get these!


----------



## Natasha210

Jenniedel said:


> Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir ballerines in rouge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871664



Wow they are very cute! Didnt even know longchamp was making shoes i think i need to look into this! &#128522;


----------



## Natasha210

I havent posted in a long time but have bought quite a bit of shoes in the last month due to sales! Each pair ranged from $25 to $150!! &#128513; except for the jimmy choos which i got for $200 brand new!!


----------



## LolasCloset

Natasha210 said:


> I havent posted in a long time but have bought quite a bit of shoes in the last month due to sales! Each pair ranged from $25 to $150!! &#128513; except for the jimmy choos which i got for $200 brand new!!



Wow, that's great! I especially love the last pair- are those the Choos? If so what style?


----------



## Jenniedel

Natasha210 said:


> Wow they are very cute! Didnt even know longchamp was making shoes i think i need to look into this! &#128522;




Thank you! Longchamp makes a number of shoe styles. I just love these flats!


----------



## Natasha210

LolasCloset said:


> Wow, that's great! I especially love the last pair- are those the Choos? If so what style?



Thank you! I think they are called Melvin. It didnt come with box or dustbag so im not 100% certain!


----------



## little_j

Picked up a few great shoes recently! 

Isabel Marant Bobby sneakers in faded black for $390 and then also in khaki for $285 
Acne Pistol boots in black suede for $235! (still not sure if i'll keep these but they look awesome, if it wasn't for the sizing issue)

The sales have been too good!


----------



## Cc1213

Just bought these 50/50 "demiswoon" boots (Stuart Weitzman) for $30 at a thrift shop. Unworn, and so beautiful.


----------



## Sukyceline

Louboutin Jenny 150 in tartan


----------



## gatorpooh

I just ordered these Michael Kors studded slip-on sneakers from Farfetch.com. I am looking for some comfortable shoes for my honeymoon in Italy, France, and Germany but I don't want to wear tennis shoes. I have my eye on a pair of Gucci loafers as well.


----------



## Mimmy

Cc1213 said:


> Just bought these 50/50 "demiswoon" boots (Stuart Weitzman) for $30 at a thrift shop. Unworn, and so beautiful.
> View attachment 2876198




OMG, Cc1213! I think you found the deal of the century; they are beautiful!


----------



## Miss Burberry

Christian Louboutin purple suede Ron Ron in 100mm.
With a photo bomber.


----------



## amandacasey

Saint laurent suede Wyatt boot
Photo bombed again!


----------



## ScottyGal

Red Kiss boots


----------



## SisiEko

Sophia Webster Portia Pumps


----------



## Lena186

Dolce and Gabbana


----------



## randr21

Cc1213 said:


> Just bought these 50/50 "demiswoon" boots (Stuart Weitzman) for $30 at a thrift shop. Unworn, and so beautiful.
> View attachment 2876198



Love this


----------



## aomame

My first pair of Choos 

'Addison' pumps in Sunflower Yellow


----------



## demicouture

amandacasey said:


> Saint laurent suede Wyatt boot
> 
> Photo bombed again!




Love these!! Congrats!
I've been looking for them myself but can't seem to find them in my size.
Would you be so kind and tell me where you found them Pls?

Super cute cat btw!


----------



## demicouture

Here are some of my latest... A few more I will try to take pics at a later stage.
Sophia Webster Riko



1973 Valentino Rockstuds 



Flat Rockstuds in nude patent and heels in nude leather 





Charlotte Olympia Lobster heels



Thanks for letting me share &#10084;&#65039;

I love seeing everyone's new shoes!!


----------



## Divealicious

demicouture said:


> Here are some of my latest... A few more I will try to take pics at a later stage.
> Sophia Webster Riko
> View attachment 2888017
> 
> 
> 1973 Valentino Rockstuds
> View attachment 2888018
> 
> 
> Flat Rockstuds in nude patent and heels in nude leather
> View attachment 2888019
> 
> View attachment 2888020
> 
> 
> Charlotte Olympia Lobster heels
> View attachment 2888021
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> I love seeing everyone's new shoes!!



Wow! All of those are amazing!!


----------



## umlm

my Gucci pumps


----------



## devik

demicouture said:


> Here are some of my latest... A few more I will try to take pics at a later stage.
> Sophia Webster Riko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1973 Valentino Rockstuds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat Rockstuds in nude patent and heels in nude leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte Olympia Lobster heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> I love seeing everyone's new shoes!!



Great haul, demicouture!  If you're up for it, I would love to see modeling shots, especially of the Sophia Websters and those super colorful Rockstuds!! Truly these are all gorgeous. Oh yeah, and the COs too - I'm such a fan of hers! I'm so curious what outfit you have in mind for the lobsters?


----------



## devik

Lena186 said:


> Dolce and Gabbana



Great sandals, Lena186! I had my eye on a similar style from CO but I think I like yours better. 




aomame said:


> My first pair of Choos
> 
> 'Addison' pumps in Sunflower Yellow





umlm said:


> my Gucci pumps



aomame and umlm, you both have got some beautiful and BRIGHT d'orsays going on there! Getting ready for spring, looks like! Both are awesome but those yellow ones??? Mmmmmm!


----------



## Rockpup

Got an email while at a Neiman Marcus Last Call, half off all boots. Well then, My first Saint Laurents.


----------



## LoeweLee

Matching Gucci


----------



## deltalady

Derek Lam Crosby 10 sandals


----------



## amandacasey

demicouture said:


> Love these!! Congrats!
> I've been looking for them myself but can't seem to find them in my size.
> Would you be so kind and tell me where you found them Pls?
> 
> Super cute cat btw!



Thank you!
I live in Canada and got them at holt renfrew but this exact style is also available online at bergdorfs! (at least, it was a few days ago)!


----------



## melissadelag12

deltalady said:


> Derek Lam Crosby 10 sandals



 amazing


----------



## purse mommy

I just bought these cuties


----------



## Lena186

devik said:


> Great sandals, Lena186! I had my eye on a similar style from CO but I think I like yours better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aomame and umlm, you both have got some beautiful and BRIGHT d'orsays going on there! Getting ready for spring, looks like! Both are awesome but those yellow ones??? Mmmmmm!




Thank you they are very comfortable too


----------



## TeeLVee

Got these awesome Timberland kicks for hubby and I. Guess which one's mine?


----------



## stacestall

Rockpup said:


> Got an email while at a Neiman Marcus Last Call, half off all boots. Well then, My first Saint Laurents.



Those are absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Lena186

Dolce & Gabbana 


Christian Louboutin Fillette 


Alice & Olivia platform pumps


----------



## Zoe C

These beauties were 80% off! How could I resist? (Just the shoes... The bag was 50% &#128516.


----------



## demicouture

Zoe C said:


> These beauties were 80% off! How could I resist? (Just the shoes... The bag was 50% &#128516.
> 
> View attachment 2902380




Oh wow congrats!!! Do you mind sharing where you found the Tabitha? I adore them!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Zoe C

demicouture said:


> Oh wow congrats!!! Do you mind sharing where you found the Tabitha? I adore them!! &#10084;&#65039;




Of course!! http://www.cocobis.com/en/  It's my local store, so I don't know if they sell abroad... But you can try! Their sales are amazing and they have the best selection every season.

Good luck! 

You can ask for Carolina, she's a heart!


----------



## aomalita

My newest purchases.


----------



## NeonLights

aomalita said:


> My newest purchases.
> View attachment 2903799




Like a bit rockstuds &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## brakefashion

I got my UHG of the season.

Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## Straight-Laced

brakefashion said:


> I got my UHG of the season.
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana



WOW!!! These are gorgeous!!!


----------



## devik

Straight-Laced said:


> brakefashion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my UHG of the season.
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! These are gorgeous!!!
Click to expand...


+1!!! Looks like you've got the perfect dress for them too! 

D&G makes such feminine shoes.


----------



## brakefashion

OMG...I want those blue rockstuds.  I have been looking for them!


Many thanks ladies!  D&G has some fab shoes out!


----------



## brakefashion

My new Python Sergio Rossi pumps!


----------



## SoKateMoss

Not too keen on studs and spikes... But Nice... &#128522;


----------



## SoKateMoss

If into red patent these are classy &#128522;


----------



## Straight-Laced

Finally hunted down the Isabel Marant Leo flats


----------



## Ms. Khaii

Feeling Dorothy in these  https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../AAAAAAAADzw/KX8P0BM1tTE/w786-h1048-no/15+-+1


----------



## Ms. Khaii

also in black patent


----------



## Icyss

Here's my new CC espadrilles&#128525;


----------



## IramImtiaz

Icyss said:


> Here's my new CC espadrilles&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912006




Lovely! &#128525;


----------



## devik

Icyss said:


> Here's my new CC espadrilles&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912006



Are those blue and black, or white...?


----------



## ap.

devik said:


> Are those blue and black, or white...?




LOL!  DH and I almost had a fight about that.


----------



## ap.

LoeweLee said:


> View attachment 2888680
> 
> 
> Matching Gucci




Are these current season Flora loafers?  can I ask where you got them?


----------



## Icyss

devik said:


> Are those blue and black, or white...?




LOL it's white & gold Devik!&#128514;


----------



## Icyss

IramImtiaz said:


> Lovely! &#128525;




Thank you&#128144;


----------



## Weusedtowait

Straight-Laced said:


> Finally hunted down the Isabel Marant Leo flats



Just ordered mine! It was sooo hard to find them in black. What have yours been like as far as fit/comfort/etc??


----------



## Straight-Laced

Weusedtowait said:


> Just ordered mine! It was sooo hard to find them in black. What have yours been like as far as fit/comfort/etc??



Love them!  They're lovely soft leather (lamb I think) and as far as flimsy ballet flats go, very comfortable and easy to wear.  I took my usual IM size.  The hunt was worth it


----------



## Divealicious

Casadei for Prabal Gurung


----------



## c0uture

Gucci Ursula Ankle Strap Pumps .. I wanted these forever and finally tracked them down for a great price


----------



## Ms. Khaii

c0uture said:


> Gucci Ursula Ankle Strap Pumps .. I wanted these forever and finally tracked them down for a great price
> 
> View attachment 2918180




Very nice color!


----------



## c0uture

Ms. Khaii said:


> Very nice color!




Thank you


----------



## KittySunn

Finally made up my mind and bought these CL Sigourney booties


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

KittySunn said:


> View attachment 2919423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally made up my mind and bought these CL Sigourney booties



Congrats! These are still one of my fav booties


----------



## Ms. Khaii

KittySunn said:


> View attachment 2919423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally made up my mind and bought these CL Sigourney booties




Those look so good on you! Congrats on the new CL booties!


----------



## KittySunn

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats! These are still one of my fav booties




Thanks! I definitely can see why! very stylist and can wear em all day long


----------



## KittySunn

Ms. Khaii said:


> Those look so good on you! Congrats on the new CL booties!




Ahww thanks girly! too sweet


----------



## bunnyr




----------



## brakefashion

bunnyr said:


> View attachment 2922036
> View attachment 2922037


 
Nice additions!


----------



## bunnyr

brakefashion said:


> Nice additions!




Thank you! First pair of espadrilles. They're so comfortable.


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton


----------



## gatorpooh

Christian Louboutin Talitha 100mm Glitter pumps&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;Perfect Princess shoes for my wedding day


----------



## Divealicious

gatorpooh said:


> Christian Louboutin Talitha 100mm Glitter pumps&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;Perfect Princess shoes for my wedding day
> View attachment 2923761
> View attachment 2923763
> View attachment 2923764



Beautiful &#128151;


----------



## dooneybaby

Vince Camaro boots $550; marked down to $99. And DVF sandals that were $298 are $89.99 on 6pm.com.


----------



## devik

gatorpooh said:


> Christian Louboutin Talitha 100mm Glitter pumps&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;Perfect Princess shoes for my wedding day
> View attachment 2923761
> View attachment 2923763
> View attachment 2923764



Congratulations - on both the shoes and the wedding!


----------



## ccake

gatorpooh said:


> Christian Louboutin Talitha 100mm Glitter pumps&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;Perfect Princess shoes for my wedding day
> View attachment 2923761
> View attachment 2923763
> View attachment 2923764


omg! Beautiful! and congrats on your CL and upcoming wedding!


----------



## mindy2002

gatorpooh said:


> Christian Louboutin Talitha 100mm Glitter pumps[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;Perfect Princess shoes for my wedding day
> View attachment 2923761
> View attachment 2923763
> View attachment 2923764




Loving those shoes! [emoji173]&#65039; and congratulations [emoji4]


----------



## Divealicious

I bought these in the Outnet sale, great deal but I'm not sure about the color... too much?


----------



## All Smiles

most recent purchase


----------



## devik

Divealicious said:


> I bought these in the Outnet sale, great deal but I'm not sure about the color... too much?



They're definitely bright - but I **love** CO... and the gorgeous CLs posted straightaway after yours are also incredibly bright so don't think anyone can say "too much" about any of them!!

I think it depends on what you're planning to wear them with. Outfit ideas?


----------



## brakefashion

Divealicious said:


> I bought these in the Outnet sale, great deal but I'm not sure about the color... too much?




never...cute






All Smiles said:


> View attachment 2927851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most recent purchase



Ohhhh love this color


----------



## grnbri

These just came in the mail so excuse the mess behind! So excited for summer!


----------



## paper_flowers

my boyfriend just got me my first pair of designer shoes. These beautiful BLACK patent leather Prada's. Ive only worn them around the house, stepped out on the patio very briefly, and noticed the gold embellishment on one shoe broke in half and is lost  that's a small but very special touch to the shoe. Should I go back to Nordstrom or can a cobbler replace it? I don't know how to maintain these types of shoes 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/prada-p...categoryid=0&fashionColor=Cipria&resultback=0


----------



## maja2506

grnbri said:


> View attachment 2928417
> 
> 
> These just came in the mail so excuse the mess behind! So excited for summer!




They look great on you!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Got these Puma sneakers on sale for 15!!! Such a steal! Would never have purchased them full price, I'm not a huge Puma fan, but for 15 how could I resist!


----------



## ScottyGal

All Smiles said:


> View attachment 2927851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most recent purchase



So gorgeous &#128525;


----------



## devik

paper_flowers said:


> my boyfriend just got me my first pair of designer shoes. These beautiful BLACK patent leather Prada's. Ive only worn them around the house, stepped out on the patio very briefly, and noticed the gold embellishment on one shoe broke in half and is lost  that's a small but very special touch to the shoe. Should I go back to Nordstrom or can a cobbler replace it? I don't know how to maintain these types of shoes
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/prada-p...categoryid=0&fashionColor=Cipria&resultback=0



Congrats on your first pair - and beware, it's addicting! Those Pradas are absolutely gorgeous and also so versatile, you'll get a lot of use out of them. 

On the embellishment, you mean the Prada logo on the underside? Regardless yes you should take them back to Nordstrom, they'll most likely exchange for a new pair for you. 

For maintenance, what I do with my high-end shoes is wipe the insides down with baby wipes after every wear and let them air out overnight, then store in the box. That prevents them from looking quite so grungy on the inside over time. I even use the baby wipes on the sole which is a little ridiculous probably. But also wipe down the exterior with a soft cloth (be careful about using baby wipes on the outside since I think there's alcohol in them and it can discolor different materials).

Nordstrom will take care of you on the defect. They should be perfect!! 

Great boyfriend BTW.


----------



## paper_flowers

devik said:


> Congrats on your first pair - and beware, it's addicting! Those Pradas are absolutely gorgeous and also so versatile, you'll get a lot of use out of them.
> 
> On the embellishment, you mean the Prada logo on the underside? Regardless yes you should take them back to Nordstrom, they'll most likely exchange for a new pair for you.
> 
> For maintenance, what I do with my high-end shoes is wipe the insides down with baby wipes after every wear and let them air out overnight, then store in the box. That prevents them from looking quite so grungy on the inside over time. I even use the baby wipes on the sole which is a little ridiculous probably. But also wipe down the exterior with a soft cloth (be careful about using baby wipes on the outside since I think there's alcohol in them and it can discolor different materials).
> 
> Nordstrom will take care of you on the defect. They should be perfect!!
> 
> Great boyfriend BTW.



Thanks for your help! And yes, I'm talking about the logo underneath  i'll definitely see about taking them in for an exchange. Once they've gotten some good wear on them though, if the logo falls off, is that pretty much it or can a good cobbler have another put on? What about having the soles redone again? I'm afraid to wear these out because they're so beautiful, but I have to get past that because a shoe is meant to be worn at times! But he got me a pair of Stuart weitzman's that look just like these so I can wear them to work and they're more discreet  the pradas are more comfy though for sure!

Thanks for the tips with the baby wipes. I'll be sure to do that! I've always worn just your average $30-50 pump to work and beat them to hell. They start to look manky, the nail comes through on the heels, and because I don't wear hosiery every day..... Well, let's just say cornstarch doesn't take care of the stinch and I have to toss them every few months. So now that I have these and have never been able to afford my own, I want to take care of them the best I can


----------



## Sparksw10

Didnt purchase a new pair...yet...but have a question! I know with Louboutins I have to purchase a 38, half a size up from a 37.5 / 7.5 even though Im a true 7.5. Looking in to purchasing some Saint Laurent heels. Would anyone know is this the same with this designer? Should I size up or is a 37.5 in SL a true 7.5? Thanks!!!


----------



## devik

Sparksw10 said:


> Didnt purchase a new pair...yet...but have a question! I know with Louboutins I have to purchase a 38, half a size up from a 37.5 / 7.5 even though Im a true 7.5. Looking in to purchasing some Saint Laurent heels. Would anyone know is this the same with this designer? Should I size up or is a 37.5 in SL a true 7.5? Thanks!!!



In my experience yes Saint Laurent is more TTS - especially compared to CL-  but it really depends on the particular SL shoe that we're talking about and also it varies a lot from person to person. For me, CLs are super small (I have to go up a full size at least in those typically) but SLs are not that extreme. If a 38 fits you for CL then a 37.5 in SL might work but I'd personally go with 38 if we're talking booties or closed-toe pumps like Tribtoos.

There's a bunch of other threads that you can review for some guidance - some women even size DOWN for Tribtoos:

http://www.forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/ysl-tribtoo-sizing-advise-help-719579.html
http://www.forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/tribtoo-pumps-sizing-815897.html
http://www.forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/ysl-sizing-info-help-638639.html

There's probably a bunch more threads than that (and they often contain contradictory info since everyone's experience is different!) but hopefully those can help you with additional data points!!


----------



## devik

paper_flowers said:


> Thanks for your help! And yes, I'm talking about the logo underneath  i'll definitely see about taking them in for an exchange. Once they've gotten some good wear on them though, if the logo falls off, is that pretty much it or can a good cobbler have another put on? What about having the soles redone again?



If the logo falls off (not sure how often that happens? haven't heard of it being a common problem but maybe it is?) AND YOU FIND IT then I'm guessing a cobbler can re-attach, but if it's lost then I seriously doubt anyone will have spare logos laying around. Perhaps you would be able to contact Prada directly about it, I don't know their responsiveness on issues like that. I seem to recall that they're decent about addressing issues with pursues but you may want to check out the Prada forum to see what others have found.

Often those leather soles are very slick so some ladies put Vibram soles on them before wearing (especially common with Louboutins to protect the red sole). There's other brands besides Vibram but I think any cobbler would know what you mean if you ask for that. That _should _also make the sole last longer in general. 

One thing to watch for: If you're used to wearing your shoes down to the nub, you'll need to pay close attention on these to the heel taps. I find that those can go quickly, particularly for higher heels. Don't let them wear too much or they can become unsalvageable! Your cobbler can replace them as needed.



paper_flowers said:


> I'm afraid to wear these out because they're so beautiful, but I have to get past that because a shoe is meant to be worn at times! But he got me a pair of Stuart weitzman's that look just like these so I can wear them to work and they're more discreet  the pradas are more comfy though for sure!



Interesting that you're finding the Pradas more comfortable - that's always an ongoing debate around here! Lots of people say that SW are great. Personally I would want to go with my comfortable shoes for the all day at the office thing - those Pradas you got aren't as flashy as some others so I think you can handle it! 



paper_flowers said:


> Thanks for the tips with the baby wipes. I'll be sure to do that! I've always worn just your average $30-50 pump to work and beat them to hell. They start to look manky, the nail comes through on the heels, and because I don't wear hosiery every day..... Well, let's just say cornstarch doesn't take care of the stinch and I have to toss them every few months. So now that I have these and have never been able to afford my own, I want to take care of them the best I can



I typically switch my shoes at my destination, wearing the beat-up pair for the commute and the slipping on the nice ones once I arrive. Also, baby powder instead of cornstarch - it's the same stuff but smells nicer! 

Enjoy your lovely new shoes - you'll be walking proud in those for sure!


----------



## Sparksw10

devik said:


> In my experience yes Saint Laurent is more TTS - especially compared to CL-  but it really depends on the particular SL shoe that we're talking about and also it varies a lot from person to person. For me, CLs are super small (I have to go up a full size at least in those typically) but SLs are not that extreme. If a 38 fits you for CL then a 37.5 in SL might work but I'd personally go with 38 if we're talking booties or closed-toe pumps like Tribtoos.
> 
> There's a bunch of other threads that you can review for some guidance - some women even size DOWN for Tribtoos:
> 
> http://www.forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/ysl-tribtoo-sizing-advise-help-719579.html
> http://www.forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/tribtoo-pumps-sizing-815897.html
> http://www.forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/ysl-sizing-info-help-638639.html
> 
> There's probably a bunch more threads than that (and they often contain contradictory info since everyone's experience is different!) but hopefully those can help you with additional data points!!




Thanks! That was really helpful! Ive been looking online at several different pairs. I feel like I should try some on first. All my LBs are 38 except for one 37.5 that fits fine so I agree, it really does depend on the shoe itself.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Just found these in TK MAXX. They're from Jean-Michel Cazabat and they're only 29! I love TK MAXX!


----------



## devik

dangerouscurves said:


> Just found these in TK MAXX. They're from Jean-Michel Cazabat and they're only 29! I love TK MAXX!
> View attachment 2930454



Those are some crazy beautiful shoes! Any chance we can get modeling shots??


----------



## Lena186

Those Charlotte Olympia wedges " all I want"


----------



## peach

So dull lol but I can only afford 1 pair of high end so I want something timeless that will go with everything. I just have to figure out the sizing - they arrived today but at first felt too tight, then too loose, ugh. I just boxed them up to return them. Ferragamo Susi 100 in nude patent.


----------



## brakefashion

Lena186 said:


> Those Charlotte Olympia wedges " all I want"
> View attachment 2931616


 

Those look really fun.


----------



## ScottyGal

Lena186 said:


> Those Charlotte Olympia wedges " all I want"
> View attachment 2931616



Gorgeous &#128149; &#128525;


----------



## ScottyGal

Guess flip flops for my upcoming holiday &#127774;


----------



## Mimmy

_Lee said:


> Guess flip flops for my upcoming holiday [emoji274]




Cute flip flops for a holiday!


----------



## paper_flowers

devik said:


> If the logo falls off (not sure how often that happens? haven't heard of it being a common problem but maybe it is?) AND YOU FIND IT then I'm guessing a cobbler can re-attach, but if it's lost then I seriously doubt anyone will have spare logos laying around. Perhaps you would be able to contact Prada directly about it, I don't know their responsiveness on issues like that. I seem to recall that they're decent about addressing issues with pursues but you may want to check out the Prada forum to see what others have found.
> 
> Often those leather soles are very slick so some ladies put Vibram soles on them before wearing (especially common with Louboutins to protect the red sole). There's other brands besides Vibram but I think any cobbler would know what you mean if you ask for that. That _should _also make the sole last longer in general.
> 
> One thing to watch for: If you're used to wearing your shoes down to the nub, you'll need to pay close attention on these to the heel taps. I find that those can go quickly, particularly for higher heels. Don't let them wear too much or they can become unsalvageable! Your cobbler can replace them as needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that you're finding the Pradas more comfortable - that's always an ongoing debate around here! Lots of people say that SW are great. Personally I would want to go with my comfortable shoes for the all day at the office thing - those Pradas you got aren't as flashy as some others so I think you can handle it!
> 
> 
> 
> I typically switch my shoes at my destination, wearing the beat-up pair for the commute and the slipping on the nice ones once I arrive. Also, baby powder instead of cornstarch - it's the same stuff but smells nicer!
> 
> Enjoy your lovely new shoes - you'll be walking proud in those for sure!



Thanks for all of your advice!! You're so helpful  

These Stuarts HURT... I feel like the ones in my feet are bending in them and not ins good way. And I can feel that pain coming in the ball of my foot.. I sure as heck won't spend my own money on a pair of SW's now that I'm experiencing this!


----------



## devik

paper_flowers said:


> Thanks for all of your advice!! You're so helpful
> 
> These Stuarts HURT... I feel like the ones in my feet are bending in them and not ins good way. And I can feel that pain coming in the ball of my foot.. I sure as heck won't spend my own money on a pair of SW's now that I'm experiencing this!



I could be wrong but that sounds like pain from a very high (no platform) heel - how high are your SWs?  If you're not used to height then it's going to be difficult regardless of the brand. I don't own any SWs but others swear by them for comfort - of course, everyone's foot is different!! I find certain designers work much better for the shape of my foot than others (personally I *love* *love* *love* Charlotte Olympia - she's a woman, she knows how to make a comfortable heel!!!).


----------



## SisiEko

Alexander Wang Clara Sandals


----------



## gatorpooh

I ordered these as back-up shoes for my wedding. They are now the frontrunner!
Manolo Blahnik Hangisi in light pink 
The brooches look like they are different sizes, but it is just the angle of the picture.


----------



## LadySapphire

gatorpooh said:


> I ordered these as back-up shoes for my wedding. They are now the frontrunner!
> Manolo Blahnik Hangisi in light pink
> The brooches look like they are different sizes, but it is just the angle of the picture.



Those are gorgeous and look amazing on you


----------



## LadySapphire

Found theses yesterday and couldn't say no, Caterpillar boots and Karl Lagerfeld ankle boots


----------



## EGBDF

gatorpooh said:


> I ordered these as back-up shoes for my wedding. They are now the frontrunner!
> Manolo Blahnik Hangisi in light pink
> The brooches look like they are different sizes, but it is just the angle of the picture.



Very pretty!


----------



## paper_flowers

devik said:


> I could be wrong but that sounds like pain from a very high (no platform) heel - how high are your SWs?  If you're not used to height then it's going to be difficult regardless of the brand. I don't own any SWs but others swear by them for comfort - of course, everyone's foot is different!! I find certain designers work much better for the shape of my foot than others (personally I *love* *love* *love* Charlotte Olympia - she's a woman, she knows how to make a comfortable heel!!!).



they're the SW Queen pump. 4 1/2 inch heel. I cant even straighten my legs in them when i walk! I've just resolved to not wear them to work and save them for a date night. they're just much to difficult to walk in. Maybe i need to learn how to walk in heels in the first place! very hard to straighten my legs and stay balanced in them. and they are so painful on the balls of my feet! I was looking at Charlotte Olympia's today.. those are currently a bit out of my price range, but soon enough I'll be able to invest in a pair! they're stunning  I love this nude pump with a platform to it. perfect for work and evening!

also, has anybody ever seen a shoe designer that creates pumps that i *think* are red and has a sword embellishment either on the sole or on the back of the heel? They are super cool but my google searches are not yielding anything. a friend had shown them to me a while ago and they were pricey but i don't remember the designer. they looked awesome though


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Got these today!


----------



## fightthesunrise

paper_flowers said:


> they're the SW Queen pump. 4 1/2 inch heel. I cant even straighten my legs in them when i walk! I've just resolved to not wear them to work and save them for a date night. they're just much to difficult to walk in. Maybe i need to learn how to walk in heels in the first place! very hard to straighten my legs and stay balanced in them. and they are so painful on the balls of my feet! I was looking at Charlotte Olympia's today.. those are currently a bit out of my price range, but soon enough I'll be able to invest in a pair! they're stunning  I love this nude pump with a platform to it. perfect for work and evening!
> 
> 
> 
> also, has anybody ever seen a shoe designer that creates pumps that i *think* are red and has a sword embellishment either on the sole or on the back of the heel? They are super cool but my google searches are not yielding anything. a friend had shown them to me a while ago and they were pricey but i don't remember the designer. they looked awesome though




Cesare Paciotti? His shoes are gorgeous but they're death traps!  No, they're always really high though. So if you're talking about pain from 4.5 inches, he's the last person I would go after.


----------



## LadySapphire

paper_flowers said:


> they're the SW Queen pump. 4 1/2 inch heel. I cant even straighten my legs in them when i walk! I've just resolved to not wear them to work and save them for a date night. they're just much to difficult to walk in. Maybe i need to learn how to walk in heels in the first place! very hard to straighten my legs and stay balanced in them. and they are so painful on the balls of my feet! I was looking at Charlotte Olympia's today.. those are currently a bit out of my price range, but soon enough I'll be able to invest in a pair! they're stunning  I love this nude pump with a platform to it. perfect for work and evening!
> 
> also, has anybody ever seen a shoe designer that creates pumps that i *think* are red and has a sword embellishment either on the sole or on the back of the heel? They are super cool but my google searches are not yielding anything. a friend had shown them to me a while ago and they were pricey but i don't remember the designer. they looked awesome though



cesare paciotti  I have many of his shoes and they are incredibly  comfortable.


----------



## KittySunn

New boots CL Lamadone


----------



## kewave

gatorpooh said:


> I ordered these as back-up shoes for my wedding. They are now the frontrunner!
> Manolo Blahnik Hangisi in light pink
> The brooches look like they are different sizes, but it is just the angle of the picture.



Wow, those are elegant! Congrats for the beautiful new Shoes and your upcoming wedding!


----------



## kewave

My latest pair of Rockstud.


----------



## PrincessCypress

My version of "Cinderella" shoes!


----------



## Jesssh

PrincessCypress said:


> My version of "Cinderella" shoes!



So pretty!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Jesssh said:


> So pretty!



Thanks, Jesssh!


----------



## demicouture

PrincessCypress said:


> My version of "Cinderella" shoes!




Very pretty[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## demicouture

Here are some of my latest damages!!

The oh so difficult to find nude Prada sandals, thankfully they were reproduced for this summer!!



Pink and black Rockstud flat sandals 





Yellow Rockstuds ballet flats



Isabel Marant Etoile Holden flats



There are a few more mainly trainers, will try and Iliad soon.
THANKS for letting me share!


----------



## PrincessCypress

demicouture said:


> Here are some of my latest damages!!
> 
> The oh so difficult to find nude Prada sandals, thankfully they were reproduced for this summer!!
> View attachment 2942346
> 
> 
> Pink and black Rockstud flat sandals
> View attachment 2942349
> 
> View attachment 2942350
> 
> 
> Yellow Rockstuds ballet flats
> View attachment 2942351
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Etoile Holden flats
> View attachment 2942352
> 
> 
> There are a few more mainly trainers, will try and Iliad soon.
> THANKS for letting me share!



I die over all three of your rockstuds!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

demicouture said:


> Very pretty[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you, demicouture!


----------



## Divealicious

Couldn't choose between the heeled iridescent and tan flat version of the ps11 sandals &#128524;&#128524;&#9786;


----------



## lhyannn

Got my hands on these beautiful saint laurent heels with blue soles 
I can never resist blue...thanks for letting me share


----------



## PrincessCypress

lhyannn said:


> Got my hands on these beautiful saint laurent heels with blue soles
> I can never resist blue...thanks for letting me share



Wow, sexy heels, lhyann! And such a beautiful match to your GA! How high are the heels?


----------



## lhyannn

PrincessCypress said:


> Wow, sexy heels, lhyann! And such a beautiful match to your GA! How high are the heels?



I believed they're 14cm, they're 100 times more comfortable than my biancas 140 though!!


----------



## randr21

lhyannn said:


> Got my hands on these beautiful saint laurent heels with blue soles
> I can never resist blue...thanks for letting me share



you've got fantastic taste.


----------



## bunnyr

new simples. They run very big. At least half size maybe a whole size larger. First time experiencing this with cl.  Comfortable though.


----------



## bunnyr




----------



## deltalady

These Sophia Webster pumps


----------



## Kfoorya2

demicouture said:


> Here are some of my latest damages!!
> 
> The oh so difficult to find nude Prada sandals, thankfully they were reproduced for this summer!!
> View attachment 2942346
> 
> 
> Pink and black Rockstud flat sandals
> View attachment 2942349
> 
> View attachment 2942350
> 
> 
> Yellow Rockstuds ballet flats
> View attachment 2942351
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Etoile Holden flats
> View attachment 2942352
> 
> 
> There are a few more mainly trainers, will try and Iliad soon.
> THANKS for letting me share!




Congrats on all the new shoes! They are all super lovely! 

May I ask you from where you got the nude Prada sandals? I am on a hunt for one for months now but still haven't had luck finding it. Thanks so much!


----------



## Sofie Tiffany

My first ever Jimmy Choo heels  Happy birthday to me!  They are very comfy!


----------



## dooneybaby

PrincessCypress said:


> My version of "Cinderella" shoes!


I would rock those with some jeans as well! Luvin' those shoes!


----------



## PrincessCypress

dooneybaby said:


> I would rock those with some jeans as well! Luvin' those shoes!



Yes, dooneybaby...I agree!!! Jeans are what I wear most of the time, so that works for me.


----------



## ScottyGal

New boots 

P.S the white isn't dirty marks - it's the light from the sequins!


----------



## imlvholic

Valentino


----------



## makeupmama

After years of lusting after these, I finally got a pair. I am in love with my Valentino RS kitten heels! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## PrincessCypress

Arrived today...my ivory Valentino rockstuds!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Michael Michael Kors sandals


----------



## Jesssh

Coach Waldorf booties and rosey heels from the factory online sale:




So comfy!


----------



## Jesssh

And the perfect black sandals from Nordstrom:


----------



## devik

Jesssh said:


> And the perfect black sandals from Nordstrom:
> 
> View attachment 2950355



Those look like Givenchy but I didn't realize Nordstrom carries that line. Am I completely off?


----------



## Jesssh

devik said:


> Those look like Givenchy but I didn't realize Nordstrom carries that line. Am I completely off?



Wow, no wonder I liked them! The brand is called Hinge. I think that is a Nordstrom brand.

I have them in nude as well.


----------



## devik

Jesssh said:


> Wow, no wonder I liked them! The brand is called Hinge. I think that is a Nordstrom brand.
> 
> I have them in nude as well.



I just happened to see these Givenchys at Yoogi's Closet tonight and immediately recalled seeing yours here earlier ... I thought they were the same but now that I look more closely I notice that yours are slight wedges. Otherwise quite similar - great shoes!!!


----------



## ilysukixD

My first SW boots in FIFO black patent leather. I got these for $200 at NR.


----------



## simplesimon303

Hi all

This is my first ever post here, so be gentle (as a chap I feel like a bit of an interloper, I hope it's ok!).  Obviously (?) I don't wear heels myself but I do love them and do enjoy treating my gf occasionally (who I'm happy to say REALLY loves them!  

I recently bought her what I think are are rather gorgeous pair of Gianmarco Lorenzi sandals.  Of course I took some "unboxing" pics, I hope you enjoy them: 



..It always starts with a box....:





... and a reassuring little certificate...





... not bad?





heels yay! 





and of course the time-honoured "casually discarded heels" shot so beloved of real-estate and interior-design photographers, implying that the lovely lady of the house has slipped into "something more comfortable"...: 





Just one more before everyone gets totally bored..:




Have a lovely Sunday!

simon


----------



## devik

simplesimon303 said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first ever post here, so be gentle (as a chap I feel like a bit of an interloper, I hope it's ok!).  Obviously (?) I don't wear heels myself but I do love them and do enjoy treating my gf occasionally (who I'm happy to say REALLY loves them!
> 
> I recently bought her what I think are are rather gorgeous pair of Gianmarco Lorenzi sandals.  Of course I took some "unboxing" pics, I hope you enjoy them:
> 
> 
> 
> ..It always starts with a box....:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and a reassuring little certificate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... not bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heels yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course the time-honoured "casually discarded heels" shot so beloved of real-estate and interior-design photographers, implying that the lovely lady of the house has slipped into "something more comfortable"...:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one more before everyone gets totally bored..:
> 
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday!
> 
> simon



OMG simon you get the award for the *Best First Post Ever on tPF!!!  *I am totally impressed - not only with the AMAZING unboxing you shared with us, but also for the fact that you got these awesome shoes for your g/f! She is so lucky to have you!!!

Guys are definitely welcome at tPF and there's a number of them hanging around the shoes forum in particular, who are such wonderful representatives of your species  that they not only support their woman's love of yummy shoes but actually indulge in giftage for said shoes! 

And in case I forget to mention: Those shoes are gorgeous! Perfect for spring and she's going to love them! 

Welcome to tPF!! Personally I hope to see you around *a lot *- I love drooling over shoe shots like this!


----------



## simplesimon303

devik said:


> OMG simon you get the award for the *Best First Post Ever on tPF!!!  *I am totally impressed - not only with the AMAZING unboxing you shared with us, but also for the fact that you got these awesome shoes for your g/f! She is so lucky to have you!!!
> 
> Guys are definitely welcome at tPF and there's a number of them hanging around the shoes forum in particular, who are such wonderful representatives of your species  that they not only support their woman's love of yummy shoes but actually indulge in giftage for said shoes!
> 
> And in case I forget to mention: Those shoes are gorgeous! Perfect for spring and she's going to love them!
> 
> Welcome to tPF!! Personally I hope to see you around *a lot *- I love drooling over shoe shots like this!



Hey thanks devik for such a warm welcome, that's so sweet of you to say, you'll make me blush!  I was quite pleased with the way the pics came out, I must admit.  Ideally the soles wouldn't have had the protective film on them for the pics, but as I was posting them on as a gift it wasn't mine to remove, right?  

Lovely to hear you liked the shoes too, I don't see so much chat about GML here but I've always been a fan so I was thrilled to finally buy a pair (and the London boutique happens to be on my way to work... dangerous!). And you're right, the shoes went down very well indeed. 

A little while previously I bought her a pair of Jimmy Choo Mystics in white / orange.  Gorgeous (especially on her...). I don't think I have any personal pics of those to hand but maybe I can check...

Thanks again for the lovely welcome, hope to post again soon!

simon


----------



## Catash

Jesssh said:


> And the perfect black sandals from Nordstrom:
> 
> View attachment 2950355



These are so pretty for a great price!  2" are my favorite heel height since I am short and can't wear flats.


----------



## AnnanWonderland

Not quite as high end as a lot of your guys' stuff, but I still love them.


----------



## AnnanWonderland

Jesssh said:


> And the perfect black sandals from Nordstrom:
> 
> View attachment 2950355



Those are adorable!


----------



## Jesssh

AnnanWonderland said:


> Those are adorable!





Catash said:


> These are so pretty for a great price!  2" are my favorite heel height since I am short and can't wear flats.





devik said:


> I just happened to see these Givenchys at Yoogi's Closet tonight and immediately recalled seeing yours here earlier ... I thought they were the same but now that I look more closely I notice that yours are slight wedges. Otherwise quite similar - great shoes!!!



Thanks everyone!

Yes, the 2" wedge is perfect. Comfortable for a lot of walking, and gives a little height. Lots of ankle support too.

The nude ones I got fit a little better than the black ones. Some of the middle straps are looser on the black ones. I'm keeping them anyway - it doesn't seem to affect the look or fit.


----------



## devik

AnnanWonderland said:


> Not quite as high end as a lot of your guys' stuff, but I still love them.



Ohhh those are so pretty! Nude + gold + bling! They're both subtle, but also flashy, in this excellent combo type of way! LOVELY!


----------



## devik

simplesimon303 said:


> Hey thanks devik for such a warm welcome, that's so sweet of you to say, you'll make me blush!  I was quite pleased with the way the pics came out, I must admit.  Ideally the soles wouldn't have had the protective film on them for the pics, but as I was posting them on as a gift it wasn't mine to remove, right?
> 
> Lovely to hear you liked the shoes too, I don't see so much chat about GML here but I've always been a fan so I was thrilled to finally buy a pair (and the London boutique happens to be on my way to work... dangerous!). And you're right, the shoes went down very well indeed.
> 
> A little while previously I bought her a pair of Jimmy Choo Mystics in white / orange.  Gorgeous (especially on her...). I don't think I have any personal pics of those to hand but maybe I can check...
> 
> Thanks again for the lovely welcome, hope to post again soon!
> 
> simon



Ahh the Choos are also TDF! That little hint of orange-y python at the back is just perfect.  I also find Choos to be soooo comfortable. I've got some 4" boots that I walked some serious city blocks in and had no problem at all, which is a little unusual.

Agreed that we don't hear of GML around here much, it's not a designer that I'm actually too familiar with, personally, though I'm a very suggestable type  and so I'm likely to go investigating more, now that you've shared the green lovelies here!  

It's a very good thing that there's no high-end designer shoe stores on my walk to work! I think I'd have to move if that happened (or more accurately, I could become homeless, by spending all my money in the wrong place!).


----------



## Catash

$200?! 

Congrats! They are my favorite long boots, best boots for girls with smaller calves.



ilysukixD said:


> My first SW boots in FIFO black patent leather. I got these for $200 at NR.
> View attachment 2951821
> 
> View attachment 2951823


----------



## Catash

I read the reviews and some people described the ankle part being too loose. Do you feel that way too? 



Jesssh said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Yes, the 2" wedge is perfect. Comfortable for a lot of walking, and gives a little height. Lots of ankle support too.
> 
> The nude ones I got fit a little better than the black ones. Some of the middle straps are looser on the black ones. I'm keeping them anyway - it doesn't seem to affect the look or fit.


----------



## ilysukixD

Catash said:


> $200?!
> 
> Congrats! They are my favorite long boots, best boots for girls with smaller calves.



Thank you, these are my first pairs of SW, I have many OTK boots, but these looks the best on me


----------



## Jesssh

Catash said:


> I read the reviews and some people described the ankle part being too loose. Do you feel that way too?



For me, the nude ones I got last year were perfect. The black ones I got this year had a couple of loose straps around the top of my foot, but the other straps hold them in place. The ankle straps are perfect on me on both. I usually wear 8 or 8.5, and I needed 8.5 in this shoe. I tried on some Coach sandals I loved with ankle straps and they are way too small. So I think it depends on your foot and ankle.

If you plan to order, I would get 2 sizes, just to see if one size fits better in all the right places. I have athletic calves but I never thought my ankles were big. Most booties (not tall boots) fit me fine. My ankles measure 9.5" circumference with a little room to spare. The sandals have a lot of support in a lot of places, so I don't think every strap has to fit perfectly - just in the important areas.


----------



## simplesimon303

devik said:


> Ahh the Choos are also TDF! That little hint of orange-y python at the back is just perfect.  I also find Choos to be soooo comfortable. I've got some 4" boots that I walked some serious city blocks in and had no problem at all, which is a little unusual.
> 
> Agreed that we don't hear of GML around here much, it's not a designer that I'm actually too familiar with, personally, though I'm a very suggestable type  and so I'm likely to go investigating more, now that you've shared the green lovelies here!
> 
> It's a very good thing that there's no high-end designer shoe stores on my walk to work! I think I'd have to move if that happened (or more accurately, I could become homeless, by spending all my money in the wrong place!).



Glad you liked the Choos too   You're right about the orange, it's vibrant but not garish, it just gives the whole shoe a lift, I think.  Very interesting too that you rate choos for comfort.  I've seen others saying the same so JC must be doing something right.  I can never truly know of course so I rely on the first hand knowledge of you ladies  

I've always liked the slightly edgy streak that GML tend to go for, plus the fact it's not really a household name. I'm not sure that this season's collection is their best if I'm honest but still there are some great pieces in there of course.  The first pair I vicariously lusted after, years ago, was these: (Pics: FRONT & BACK).  I just thought the back "corset" detail was amazing! Sadly back then I didn't have a willing subject (!) and of course that model is long gone now.   I'm sure you know that feeling!

I like it here 

Simon


----------



## deltalady

These Sam Edelman over the knee boots. Too bad I have to wait 6+ months before I can wear them.


----------



## Luv n bags

deltalady said:


> These Sam Edelman over the knee boots. Too bad I have to wait 6+ months before I can wear them.




I have a pair of these.  Sexy pair of boots!!


----------



## Icyss

My latest purchase from Valentino[emoji7]


----------



## bunnyr

Icyss said:


> My latest purchase from Valentino[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954657




Love this pic!! Congrats !!


----------



## gail13

simplesimon303 said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first ever post here, so be gentle (as a chap I feel like a bit of an interloper, I hope it's ok!).  Obviously (?) I don't wear heels myself but I do love them and do enjoy treating my gf occasionally (who I'm happy to say REALLY loves them!
> 
> I recently bought her what I think are are rather gorgeous pair of Gianmarco Lorenzi sandals.  Of course I took some "unboxing" pics, I hope you enjoy them:
> 
> 
> 
> ..It always starts with a box....:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and a reassuring little certificate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... not bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heels yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course the time-honoured "casually discarded heels" shot so beloved of real-estate and interior-design photographers, implying that the lovely lady of the house has slipped into "something more comfortable"...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one more before everyone gets totally bored..:
> http://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj518/heelsruleme/GML%20Paulina/IMGP0250_zpst
> 
> Love the post and pics!  Welcome and I can't wait to see what else you buy that lucky girlfriend.  Where did you find the shoes?  The color is beautiful.


----------



## simplesimon303

gail13 said:


> Love the post and pics!  Welcome and I can't wait to see what else you buy that lucky girlfriend.  Where did you find the shoes?  The color is beautiful.



Thank you so much Gail, it's great to see my pics are appreciated and to get such a lovely welcome here   The online presence for Gianmarco Lorenzi has been a bit hit and miss over the years. Here in the UK they seem to be represented by their London boutique off Bond Street now, which has its own website.  It's a little confusing as the main collection seems much smaller than the Sale section.  I saw the green 'Paulina' sandals on there and then popped in on the way back from work to pic them up  

I couldn't help noticing I seemed to attract a few admiring glances walking back with the blingy metallic-silver carrier bag   Maybe I should fill it with foam and just carry it around with me!


----------



## gail13

simplesimon303 said:


> Thank you so much Gail, it's great to see my pics are appreciated and to get such a lovely welcome here   The online presence for Gianmarco Lorenzi has been a bit hit and miss over the years. Here in the UK they seem to be represented by their London boutique off Bond Street now, which has its own website.  It's a little confusing as the main collection seems much smaller than the Sale section.  I saw the green 'Paulina' sandals on there and then popped in on the way back from work to pic them up
> 
> I couldn't help noticing I seemed to attract a few admiring glances walking back with the blingy metallic-silver carrier bag   Maybe I should fill it with foam and just carry it around with me!



Now that might get you into a little trouble 

I'm in LA, and I think in the UK you get some nicer shoe designers.  You may want to check out Yoox for some nice buys-there is also a thread in the shopping forum for them.  Although they sell clothing and bags, I do find my share of pretty shoes there.


----------



## Mutiny

gail13 said:


> simplesimon303 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> This is my first ever post here, so be gentle (as a chap I feel like a bit of an interloper, I hope it's ok!).  Obviously (?) I don't wear heels myself but I do love them and do enjoy treating my gf occasionally (who I'm happy to say REALLY loves them!
> 
> I recently bought her what I think are are rather gorgeous pair of Gianmarco Lorenzi sandals.  Of course I took some "unboxing" pics, I hope you enjoy them:
> 
> 
> 
> ..It always starts with a box....:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and a reassuring little certificate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... not bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heels yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course the time-honoured "casually discarded heels" shot so beloved of real-estate and interior-design photographers, implying that the lovely lady of the house has slipped into "something more comfortable"...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one more before everyone gets totally bored..:
> http://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj518/heelsruleme/GML%20Paulina/IMGP0250_zpst
> 
> Love the post and pics!  Welcome and I can't wait to see what else you buy that lucky girlfriend.  Where did you find the shoes?  The color is beautiful.[/QUOTE]
> Gorgeous &#10084;&#65039;
Click to expand...


----------



## Mutiny

Chanel wedge booties


----------



## simplesimon303

gail13 said:


> Now that might get you into a little trouble
> 
> I'm in LA, and I think in the UK you get some nicer shoe designers.  You may want to check out Yoox for some nice buys-there is also a thread in the shopping forum for them.  Although they sell clothing and bags, I do find my share of pretty shoes there.



You're right, I'd better be careful with that bag idea!

I'm surprised to hear you say that LA isn't so well catered for, designer wise.  It's true that here in London you can go into Selfridges or Harrods and you're completely spoilt for choice. I was about to say something for every pocket, but that's really not true. Big pockets only!  And then of course there are the individual designer boutiques themselves like the one I went to.  Which designers do you like most?

I will check out Yoox, thanks for the tip - I'd heard the name but never quite got round to it. Aren't they the ones merging with Net-a-Porter?


----------



## grtlegs

Just got these from a new on-line designer....super comfy for a 105 heel and fantastic fit and finish.....


----------



## grtlegs

simplesimon303 said:


> You're right, I'd better be careful with that bag idea!
> 
> I'm surprised to hear you say that LA isn't so well catered for, designer wise.  It's true that here in London you can go into Selfridges or Harrods and you're completely spoilt for choice. I was about to say something for every pocket, but that's really not true. Big pockets only!  And then of course there are the individual designer boutiques themselves like the one I went to.  Which designers do you like most?
> 
> I will check out Yoox, thanks for the tip - I'd heard the name but never quite got round to it. Aren't they the ones merging with Net-a-Porter?


I too am in LA and I agree that europe has a better selection of designers.....i.e. big fan of Gianvito Rossi and Sergio Rossi and they are really hard to find a good selection here in LA...if they sell these labels, they only sell the way out styles and not the basics.......LA has gone Louboutin crazy and it seems that all the stores want to carry these days...


----------



## simplesimon303

Mutiny said:


> Gorgeous &#10084;&#65039;


Thanks Mutiny   That's a pretty striking pair you have there yourself, amazing!  Never seen that heel detail before, fantastic!


----------



## simplesimon303

grtlegs said:


> I too am in LA and I agree that europe has a better selection of designers.....i.e. big fan of Gianvito Rossi and Sergio Rossi and they are really hard to find a good selection here in LA...if they sell these labels, they only sell the way out styles and not the basics.......LA has gone Louboutin crazy and it seems that all the stores want to carry these days...



That's a real shame... I was killing time in Selfridges here in London the other evening and amongst others the "Shoe Gallery" had a display of Gianvitto Rossi and they were something to behold! Exquisite. The Guiseppe Zanottis caught the eye too! In the same gallery there was a dedicated CL boutique but I think you're right, there are so many other amazing designers out there to enjoy.


----------



## devik

paper_flowers said:


> they're the SW Queen pump. 4 1/2 inch heel. I cant even straighten my legs in them when i walk! I've just resolved to not wear them to work and save them for a date night. they're just much to difficult to walk in. Maybe i need to learn how to walk in heels in the first place! very hard to straighten my legs and stay balanced in them. and they are so painful on the balls of my feet! I was looking at Charlotte Olympia's today.. those are currently a bit out of my price range, but soon enough I'll be able to invest in a pair! they're stunning  I love this nude pump with a platform to it. perfect for work and evening!




I meant to reply to this when you first posted and never managed to do so - but I can offer some advice: PRACTICE! It's crazy but true, you need to re-learn to walk when you're in really high heels. Your center of gravity totally changes and it requires a very different gait. I've even sometimes gotten cramps in my calves when walking in very high heels!  Baby steps are required - little mincing _"I'm so precious"_ type walking!!  Also be careful on ANY uneven surface - gravel is awful, and cobblestones or bricks can be outright treacherous. Subway grates, escalator platforms, all of this, bad bad bad. And add alcohol to the mix and .... well, just be careful!  

I also get so freaked out by damage to my nice shoes that I tend to wear flats everywhere and just stash the beauties in my bag, to change at my destination. 

The pain from a 4-1/2" heel is likely due to the slope; it's simply unnatural that we force our feet into that angle. Yes it may look beautiful but you won't be comfortable in such shoes for long. Plan ahead when wearing!


----------



## devik

deltalady said:


> These Sam Edelman over the knee boots. Too bad I have to wait 6+ months before I can wear them.



Maybe not in Texas but ... I am seeing women in their OTK boots still! I guess not in 70+ degree weather though.


----------



## ScottyGal

Miss KG flats (flash off and flash on)


----------



## authenticplease

Loeffler Randall Luz lace ups.....trying to talk myself out of them but it seems hopeless.   they are just so different than anything else I own and they easily coordinate with a lot in my closet.......


----------



## rdgldy

authenticplease said:


> Loeffler Randall Luz lace ups.....trying to talk myself out of them but it seems hopeless.   they are just so different than anything else I own and they easily coordinate with a lot in my closet.......



They're so much fun!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Valentino rockstud kitten heels in poudre (nude).


----------



## lovely64

Saint Laurent fringe sandals and a pair of beaded beach sandals. I have a severe Saint Laurent addiction!


----------



## lovely64

authenticplease said:


> Loeffler Randall Luz lace ups.....trying to talk myself out of them but it seems hopeless.   they are just so different than anything else I own and they easily coordinate with a lot in my closet.......




Cool!!


----------



## devik

authenticplease said:


> Loeffler Randall Luz lace ups.....*trying to talk myself out of them but it seems hopeless.*   they are just so different than anything else I own and they easily coordinate with a lot in my closet.......



LOL I can relate to that! Once you get obsessed about a pair... may as well just give in, right? Though I typically don't make it out of the store without them when that happens! It's not like this "talk myself out of them" period lasts all that long. 

As to your "easily coordinate" comment - I'm impressed by that, as these are so unusual that I am a little intimidated by them, myself! There's a lot going on with them - and don't get me wrong, A LOT TO LOVE TOO! But if it were me, I'd probably stick to just jeans or something.  Yeah I know, totally lacking in creativity, huh?? If you're up for it.... can you spare a girl some OUTFITS??? 





PrincessCypress said:


> Valentino rockstud kitten heels in poudre (nude).



Lovely, of course!RS are such eye candy. I would have a helluva time with all those tiny little buckles though!! Gah! Just one set of buckles at the ankle drives me nuts. More power to all you ladies who rock the multi-strap ones!!!



lovely64 said:


> Saint Laurent fringe sandals and a pair of  beaded beach sandals. I have a severe Saint Laurent addiction!
> 
> View attachment 2959509
> 
> View attachment 2959510



GREAT MOD SHOT!  Those SLs are amazing! Fringe is definitely in this season (and I am digging your pedicure too!).


----------



## bunnyr

Décolleté 554. Most comfortable cl heels.


----------



## PrincessCypress

devik said:


> Lovely, of course! RS are such eye candy. I would have a helluva time with all those tiny little buckles though!! Gah! Just one set of buckles at the ankle drives me nuts. More power to all you ladies who rock the multi-strap ones!!!



:lolots: You're too funny, devik! I actually only unbuckle and buckle the top two straps, so it's not a big deal for me. Anything to have more blingy rockstuds! The high heeled version only has one buckle, but that also means it has less bling.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

L.K. Bennett heels! I love the cute shade of pink 


(They are a bit lighter than they appear here)


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Also these cute ferragamo sandals:


----------



## Straight-Laced

lovely64 said:


> Saint Laurent fringe sandals and a pair of beaded beach sandals. I have a severe Saint Laurent addiction!
> 
> View attachment 2959509
> 
> View attachment 2959510



Love both!  Fringing, coloured beads and toe sandals  
And Saint Laurent shoe boxes really should have some sort of warning about the addictive properties of items within


----------



## Lexia1157

My first pair of Jimmy Choo - Agnes Lame Glitter / Anthracite ... so in love .... [emoji170]


----------



## princess621

bunnyr said:


> View attachment 2959774
> 
> Décolleté 554. Most comfortable cl heels.


classic purchase! great choice


----------



## princess621

Lexia1157 said:


> My first pair of Jimmy Choo - Agnes Lame Glitter / Anthracite ... so in love .... [emoji170]
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960858


congrats! these are so pretty!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Valentino rockstud espadrilles in camel pebbled leather. ..these are sooooo comfy!!!


----------



## lovely64

Straight-Laced said:


> Love both!  Fringing, coloured beads and toe sandals
> 
> And Saint Laurent shoe boxes really should have some sort of warning about the addictive properties of items within




Thank you! Yes, they should come with a warning! LOL!


----------



## lovely64

PrincessCypress said:


> Valentino rockstud espadrilles in camel pebbled leather. ..these are sooooo comfy!!!




Love these!


----------



## PrincessCypress

lovely64 said:


> Love these!



Thank you, lovely64!


----------



## Lexia1157

princess621 said:


> congrats! these are so pretty!!




Thank you so much


----------



## beanybaker

PrincessCypress said:


> Valentino rockstud espadrilles in camel pebbled leather. ..these are sooooo comfy!!!


Oh no..... Now I want these


----------



## needloub

Splurged a little on Rue La La...


----------



## PrincessCypress

beanybaker said:


> Oh no..... Now I want these



I'd love to be espy twins with you, beanybaker! Your feet will love you if they get to walk around in these all day.


----------



## ScottyGal

Jimmy Choo 'Wisa' loafers - I have broken my Choo virginity!


----------



## PrincessCypress

I've been loving espadrilles lately and picked up these leopard print "Smolin" pony hair espadrilles at Aldo. They're really super comfy, right out of the box!


----------



## deltalady

Jimmy Choo Abel pumps in Neon Geranium


----------



## missie1

Gianvito rossi python ankle strap pumps.  Found at last call


----------



## authenticplease

missie1 said:


> Gianvito rossi python ankle strap pumps.  Found at last call



So classy & elegant....but the python gives them edge


----------



## missie1

authenticplease said:


> So classy & elegant....but the python gives them edge


Yes it does. When I saw them on I said I need these


----------



## Brittney6

My most recent purchase!


----------



## Brittney6

The photo didn't attach to my previous post... So here it is.


----------



## bunnyr

Brittney6 said:


> The photo didn't attach to my previous post... So here it is.




Gorgeous !!


----------



## Brittney6

bunnyr said:


> Gorgeous !!



Thanks!


----------



## Purrsey

Just found these espadrilles from Paul n Joe. A steal because it's going at 70% off.


----------



## Mimmy

Brittney6 said:


> The photo didn't attach to my previous post... So here it is.



These are beautiful!



Purrsey said:


> Just found these espadrilles from Paul n Joe. A steal because it's going at 70% off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968439



So cute, and at such a great price too! Great picture too!


----------



## devik

missie1 said:


> Gianvito rossi python ankle strap pumps.  Found at last call



Those are awesome! B&W shoes have been my thing lately so I have a special appreciation.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Valentino rockstud flip flops in nymph pink.


----------



## kellytheshopper

Purchased these beauties today!!! Michael Kors Kristin sandal is the name  they're so feminine and dainty...I was looking for a white sandal pump that wasn't TOO high in heel and price point, only $135 for them! And very comfy


----------



## missie1

devik said:


> Those are awesome! B&W shoes have been my thing lately so I have a special appreciation.


Thanks


----------



## missie1

Brittney6 said:


> The photo didn't attach to my previous post... So here it is.


Omg....I love these. Where did u find these.  I just bought red glam lock bag with gold hardware.  I need these


----------



## Brittney6

missie1 said:


> Omg....I love these. Where did u find these.  I just bought red glam lock bag with gold hardware.  I need these



I got them at stylebop.com. It was my first experience with them and it went very smoothly!


----------



## devik

PrincessCypress said:


> Valentino rockstud flip flops in nymph pink.



These are really cute! In some other thread in this forum recently, someone was dissing thong sandals in a really rude way - and clearly they never saw THESE!!!


----------



## LVmyLife

Picked these up from Nordstrom this past weekend &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## PrincessCypress

devik said:


> These are really cute! In some other thread in this forum recently, someone was dissing thong sandals in a really rude way - and clearly they never saw THESE!!!



Awwwww...you're always so sweet, devik!


----------



## PorscheGirl

Bottega Veneta NERO INTRECCIATO NAPPA SLIP-ON SNEAKER


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

grtlegs said:


> Just got these from a new on-line designer....super comfy for a 105 heel and fantastic fit and finish.....



Thanks for posting this. I checked out their site and it is LOVE. I ordered the Cara and should get them this coming week.


----------



## PhoenixH

My new Manolo blaniks. Love the Hangisi


----------



## PhoenixH

My new Manolo d'orsay!


----------



## yuan0620

i


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I made a group shot of summer flats for insta yesterday. Only the top row is new (the black lace ones were bought yesterday, the Tods a couple weeks ago). H&M lace ballerinas, Tod's Mokkassins in teal suede and Pieces lace espadrilles


----------



## Mimmy

grtlegs said:


> Just got these from a new on-line designer....super comfy for a 105 heel and fantastic fit and finish.....




Wow, I am very late seeing these; they are gorgeous! I checked this designer out online, and these look like amazing shoes at a great price. Thanks for the Intel. [emoji3]


----------



## lovely64

Saint Laurent sandals


----------



## deliciouslyyou

My new Lanvin sneakers. They're amazing.


----------



## bellavintage

CrackBerryCream said:


> I made a group shot of summer flats for insta yesterday. Only the top row is new (the black lace ones were bought yesterday, the Tods a couple weeks ago). H&M lace ballerinas, Tod's Mokkassins in teal suede and Pieces lace espadrilles



Nice collection of summer flats!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

bellavintage said:


> Nice collection of summer flats!



Thank you! I was surprised how comfortable the H&M lace ballerinas are


----------



## Freckles1

my new Oasis beauties


----------



## temps

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2978864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new Oasis beauties




Love the color. &#10084;&#65039; perfect neutral, casual summer color!


----------



## clu13

Valentino mena espadrilles


----------



## s3raph1nas

Boots from Minelli. 50% off!


----------



## manons88

Tommy Hilfiger


----------



## dmhkma

My recently ordered made-to-order Jimmy Choo "Anouk" in Frappé suede. Hooray for Jimmy Choo: They now offer all made-to-order styles up to size 43
I hope they will fit my big feet :wondering

gx,
dmhkma


----------



## jmcadon

just got my Jimmy Choo Marlin booties!  Been drooling over these for a long time hoping they would go on sale...no luck so I caved.  love the snakeskin vamp


----------



## lorihmatthews

jmcadon said:


> just got my Jimmy Choo Marlin booties!  Been drooling over these for a long time hoping they would go on sale...no luck so I caved.  love the snakeskin vamp



OMG I have been stalking those boots for MONTHS and MONTHS waiting for them to go on sale! I'm so envious because I refuse to buy them unless they go on sale. I'm sure you will get tons of compliments on them!


----------



## PorscheGirl

My Bottega Veneta biker boots. The leather is so soft and smushy. They're already broken in, and will just keep getting better.


----------



## ScottyGal

jmcadon said:


> just got my Jimmy Choo Marlin booties!  Been drooling over these for a long time hoping they would go on sale...no luck so I caved.  love the snakeskin vamp



I have been eyeing these up.. how are you finding them so far? Comfy?


----------



## jmcadon

_Lee said:


> I have been eyeing these up.. how are you finding them so far? Comfy?


Yes, very comfy and soft.  No need to break them in.  They run tts for me...I am a 39 in most designer shoes and these fit perfect.


----------



## rdgldy

jmcadon said:


> just got my Jimmy Choo Marlin booties!  Been drooling over these for a long time hoping they would go on sale...no luck so I caved.  love the snakeskin vamp


These are amazing!


----------



## ScottyGal

jmcadon said:


> Yes, very comfy and soft.  No need to break them in.  They run tts for me...I am a 39 in most designer shoes and these fit perfect.



Thanks for your reply - I am usually a 38.5 or 39, so I will need to try them in store. After seeing your post I am convinced that I must have these


----------



## jmcadon

rdgldy said:


> These are amazing!



Thank you 



lorihmatthews said:


> OMG I have been stalking those boots for MONTHS and MONTHS waiting for them to go on sale! I'm so envious because I refuse to buy them unless they go on sale. I'm sure you will get tons of compliments on them!



  This is the first high end purchase in a few years where I have paid full price.  I almost always wait and sometimes lose out.  I bought them on line from Nordies and thought well, if I do not love them I can return...no way will that be happening!! 



_Lee said:


> Thanks for your reply - I am usually a 38.5 or 39, so I will need to try them in store. After seeing your post I am convinced that I must have these



Probably a good idea to try first.  I do sometimes wear a 38.5 in Choo but these have the pointed toe so 39 worked better for me.  You will love them


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

PorscheGirl said:


> My Bottega Veneta biker boots. The leather is so soft and smushy. They're already broken in, and will just keep getting better.


love these boots never seen them in any of the department stores(NM,Saks)


----------



## PorscheGirl

tua said:


> love these boots never seen them in any of the department stores(NM,Saks)


I saw them on the BV web site but I called my SA at the BV boutique in Beverly Hills and she brought my size to the store.


----------



## giggetta

My latest purchase, this classy and beautiful (new to me) MB Sedaraby in Black


----------



## Ms. Khaii

My first Choos! [emoji16]


----------



## Freckles1

Ms. Khaii said:


> My first Choos! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991211




Perfect neutral. You will be wearing these with everything!! Congratulations!!


----------



## giggetta

Ms. Khaii said:


> My first Choos! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991211



Evergreen sandals, good choice!


----------



## Ms. Khaii

giggetta said:


> Evergreen sandals, good choice!







Freckles1 said:


> Perfect neutral. You will be wearing these with everything!! Congratulations!!




Thank you ladies!! I'm so excited as these nudes work well with my short legs. [emoji16]


----------



## j3nn4

These have just arrived, Louboutin 20th Anniversary Isolde in black!! I've been after a pair for years, I had the pictures authenticated here before I bought them (they were an expired listing on eBay that showed up in Google, nobody had bid on them).

So happy to finally get them! Thanks to nillacobain for authenticating the pics for me 

I have no idea what to wear them with


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Just ordered these, can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

j3nn4 said:


> These have just arrived, Louboutin 20th Anniversary Isolde in black!! I've been after a pair for years, I had the pictures authenticated here before I bought them (they were an expired listing on eBay that showed up in Google, nobody had bid on them).
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to finally get them! Thanks to nillacobain for authenticating the pics for me
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what to wear them with




Wow!!! You can walk in those??? You're a heel-hero!!!
They're killer!!! Congrats on getting them


----------



## j3nn4

Sophie-Rose said:


> Wow!!! You can walk in those??? You're a heel-hero!!!
> They're killer!!! Congrats on getting them



Thanks! Well I can walk around the house so far, not sure how far I can walk in them outside  I'll take it easy to start with, ha ha!


----------



## Straight-Laced

j3nn4 said:


> These have just arrived, Louboutin 20th Anniversary Isolde in black!! I've been after a pair for years, I had the pictures authenticated here before I bought them (they were an expired listing on eBay that showed up in Google, nobody had bid on them).
> 
> So happy to finally get them! Thanks to nillacobain for authenticating the pics for me
> 
> I have no idea what to wear them with



These are insane!!!  Congratulations


----------



## devik

j3nn4 said:


> These have just arrived, Louboutin 20th Anniversary Isolde in black!! I've been after a pair for years, I had the pictures authenticated here before I bought them (they were an expired listing on eBay that showed up in Google, nobody had bid on them).
> 
> So happy to finally get them! Thanks to nillacobain for authenticating the pics for me
> 
> I have no idea what to wear them with



I agree that those are killer shoes - but you have killer LEGS!

And those shoes are DANGEROUS, in more ways than one!    

Congrats on a showpiece purchase. 

"Heel-Hero" indeed - I'll have to remember that one!


----------



## hhl4vr

j3nn4 said:


> These have just arrived, Louboutin 20th Anniversary Isolde in black!! I've been after a pair for years, I had the pictures authenticated here before I bought them (they were an expired listing on eBay that showed up in Google, nobody had bid on them).
> 
> So happy to finally get them! Thanks to nillacobain for authenticating the pics for me
> 
> I have no idea what to wear them with


 
Well what ever you decide to wear, you will be stunning -Killer heels and killer legs -you cannot go wrong.


----------



## P.Y.T.

http://oi62.tinypic.com/24wznm8.jpg

My recent shoe purchases..


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade


----------



## thewritingswede

Got 2 pairs from my favourite shoe designer:


----------



## ScottyGal

Bought the coolest trainers today.. covered in cats (which is good as I'm a crazy animal lady) and some of the proceeds go to the ASPCA &#128522;&#128049;


----------



## Divealicious

_Lee said:


> Bought the coolest trainers today.. covered in cats (which is good as I'm a crazy animal lady) and some of the proceeds go to the ASPCA &#128522;&#128049;



I love those!!


----------



## angelcove

lovely64 said:


> Saint Laurent sandals
> 
> View attachment 2976013




Love these!!![emoji173]&#65039;
How comfy are they??


----------



## angelcove

PrincessCypress said:


> Valentino rockstud espadrilles in camel pebbled leather. ..these are sooooo comfy!!!




I'm glad to hear these r comfy! Love the color & the studs! So practical too! 
I'm waiting on sale to get them!
My Chanel espadrilles are not comfy to me; apparently, I'm in the minority since a lot of ppl swear by them.


----------



## lovely64

angelcove said:


> Love these!!![emoji173]&#65039;
> How comfy are they??




Thanks! They are pretty comfy although I have not walked in them yet since we have not had warm enough weather yet! I love them and think they are really cool! You should get a pair!


----------



## brianslade9

_Lee said:


> Bought the coolest trainers today.. covered in cats (which is good as I'm a crazy animal lady) and some of the proceeds go to the ASPCA &#128522;&#128049;


MUST GET THESE! 

How do you think about their fitting (wearing normal/thick socks)? Thanks very much for sharing.


----------



## indefinite




----------



## RightasRain

I went on a little shoe shopping spree yesterday and today! I got the Jimmy Choo Lang in Neon Flame at Nordstrom on sale for $270, the Isabel Marant Rawson boot in Taupe from Nordstrom on sale for $534, a Stuart Weitzman espadrille in silver on sale for $240 on Farfetch.com and the Birkenstock Gizeh in Gold Steel on Nordstromrack.com for $52 (its since gone up to $69).


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Got some new wellies today! I've been wanting these for awhile and patience paid off cuz they finally went on sale.


----------



## RightasRain

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Got some new wellies today! I've been wanting these for awhile and patience paid off cuz they finally went on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009714



Those are cute!


----------



## JessLovesTim

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Got some new wellies today! I've been wanting these for awhile and patience paid off cuz they finally went on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009714




Aww- I just got the green version as well!!!


----------



## Purrsey

will reveal tonight. Over here is the first day of SF Sale.


----------



## RightasRain

I almost forgot I got these on clearance for $399 at Nordstrom last week.


----------



## RightasRain

They're so pretty!


----------



## Frivole88

my classic Chanel ballerina flats


----------



## purse mommy

i wore these today. Just got them. Chanel espadrilles


----------



## Mimmy

RightasRain said:


> I almost forgot I got these on clearance for $399 at Nordstrom last week.







RightasRain said:


> They're so pretty!




They're gorgeous!


----------



## Mimmy

kristinlorraine said:


> my classic Chanel ballerina flats
> 
> View attachment 3009867



Beautiful! It's hard to top classic Chanel!



purse mommy said:


> View attachment 3009870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wore these today. Just got them. Chanel espadrilles



I love your shoes and your bag!! Great pic!


----------



## Purrsey

Scored these today from the sale.


----------



## Frivole88

Thanks Mimmy! 


Mimmy said:


> Beautiful! It's hard to top classic Chanel!


----------



## SummerMango

Got these from the Gucci Sale[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## snibor

SummerMango said:


> View attachment 3010323
> View attachment 3010324
> View attachment 3010325
> View attachment 3010326
> View attachment 3010327
> View attachment 3010328
> 
> 
> Got these from the Gucci Sale[emoji173]&#65039;


Absolutely spectacular.  Gorgeous shoes.


----------



## RightasRain

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3010055
> View attachment 3010056
> View attachment 3010057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scored these today from the sale.



I love the blue ones! They're so delicate looking!


----------



## RightasRain

Mimmy said:


> They're gorgeous!



Thank you! They're my husband's favorite shoes ever next to my Noir Rockstuds.


----------



## Purrsey

SummerMango said:


> View attachment 3010323
> View attachment 3010324
> View attachment 3010325
> View attachment 3010326
> View attachment 3010327
> View attachment 3010328
> 
> 
> Got these from the Gucci Sale[emoji173]&#65039;




Wonderful purchase!


----------



## Purrsey

RightasRain said:


> I love the blue ones! They're so delicate looking!




Thanks yes she looks so dainty.


----------



## SummerMango

snibor said:


> Absolutely spectacular.  Gorgeous shoes.




Thank you so very much[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;. The prices couldn't be beat.


----------



## SummerMango

Purrsey said:


> Wonderful purchase!




Thank you so much [emoji253][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## SummerMango

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3010055
> View attachment 3010056
> View attachment 3010057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scored these today from the sale.




Love them all! The blue is my favorite [emoji170][emoji170]. So pretty.


----------



## thongpri

Got this Lanvin from Farfetch pre-sale


----------



## RightasRain

kristinlorraine said:


> my classic Chanel ballerina flats
> 
> View attachment 3009867



These are adorable! My SA is always trying to get me to buy the espadrilles but I don't like them, but these I would wear!


----------



## Mimmy

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3010055
> View attachment 3010056
> View attachment 3010057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scored these today from the sale.



Beautiful shoes! I love them all!



SummerMango said:


> View attachment 3010323
> View attachment 3010324
> View attachment 3010325
> View attachment 3010326
> View attachment 3010327
> View attachment 3010328
> 
> 
> Got these from the Gucci Sale[emoji173]&#65039;



This must be what shoe heaven looks like! Gorgeous!



thongpri said:


> Got this Lanvin from Farfetch pre-sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010864



So cute; really lovely color too!


----------



## Purrsey

SummerMango said:


> Love them all! The blue is my favorite [emoji170][emoji170]. So pretty.







Mimmy said:


> Beautiful shoes! I love them all!
> 
> 
> 
> This must be what shoe heaven looks like! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute; really lovely color too!




Thank you. 

Haha shoes heaven! Sounds like a good place to be at.


----------



## shoes4ever

indefinite said:


> View attachment 3009356





RightasRain said:


> I went on a little shoe shopping spree yesterday and today! I got the Jimmy Choo Lang in Neon Flame at Nordstrom on sale for $270, the Isabel Marant Rawson boot in Taupe from Nordstrom on sale for $534, a Stuart Weitzman espadrille in silver on sale for $240 on Farfetch.com and the Birkenstock Gizeh in Gold Steel on Nordstromrack.com for $52 (its since gone up to $69).





purse mommy said:


> View attachment 3009870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wore these today. Just got them. Chanel espadrilles





Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3010055
> View attachment 3010056
> View attachment 3010057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scored these today from the sale.



 Fabulous buys ladies - love them all.


----------



## thongpri

Thank you


----------



## SummerMango

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful shoes! I love them all!
> 
> 
> 
> This must be what shoe heaven looks like! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute; really lovely color too!




Hehe you are too kind. Thank you so much!


----------



## SummerMango

RightasRain said:


> I almost forgot I got these on clearance for $399 at Nordstrom last week.




You are so lucky! They are gorgeous. The best I have found in my Nordstorm Rack is a pair of UGG Sandals for $69.99


----------



## lovely64

Proenza Shouler Python and fringe mules. Odd but very cool [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji41]


----------



## RightasRain

SummerMango said:


> You are so lucky! They are gorgeous. The best I have found in my Nordstorm Rack is a pair of UGG Sandals for $69.99



Thank you! They were actually at my local Nordstrom ready to be sent out to Nordstrom Rack where they would have been priced at 299.97. My SA texted me asking if I wanted them at $399 before he sent them out! I said yes of course, lol!


----------



## RightasRain

lovely64 said:


> Proenza Shouler Python and fringe mules. Odd but very cool [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3011346



I like them!


----------



## lovely64

Side view.


----------



## lovely64

RightasRain said:


> I like them!




Thank you!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## SummerMango

RightasRain said:


> Thank you! They were actually at my local Nordstrom ready to be sent out to Nordstrom Rack where they would have been priced at 299.97. My SA texted me asking if I wanted them at $399 before he sent them out! I said yes of course, lol!




Wow! I need a SA like yours to look out for wonderful deals like this! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## SummerMango

lovely64 said:


> Proenza Shouler Python and fringe mules. Odd but very cool [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3011346




Looks very cool and comfortable too[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## RightasRain

SummerMango said:


> You are so lucky! They are gorgeous. The best I have found in my Nordstorm Rack is a pair of UGG Sandals for $69.99



I'm super lucky to have him! He even let's me come try shoes on there that I've found online at a much better price! I call him up and say, "Do you have such and such shoe there? I found it on Farfetch for 40% less, but don't know my size." and he tells me to come try it on. He says he figures if he does that it'll keep me happy and in the long run I'll buy more shoes from him. He's right! As you can see from my two previous posts, I just spent $1300 on shoes with him this week!


----------



## ScottyGal

brianslade9 said:


> MUST GET THESE!
> 
> How do you think about their fitting (wearing normal/thick socks)? Thanks very much for sharing.



Sorry for late reply - was waiting until I had wore these for a full day (at Universal) before I got back to you . 

I've wore them barefoot for a few hours (as I didn't bring socks with me!) and then I got Adidas socks (with the thick band around the arch of my foot) and wore them for 8 hours at Universal and they were great! Very comfy the US 8.5 seems to fit true to size (I am usually a UK 6/EU 39).


----------



## Icyss

Valentino yellow RS and Chanel beige/black Espadrilles


----------



## deltalady

Sergio Rossi Lady Jane pumps in grey ombré


----------



## paper_flowers

deltalady said:


> Sergio Rossi Lady Jane pumps in grey ombré



Wow these are beautiful! Now that I'm getting into designer shoes I may have to check out Sergio Rossi next!!!


----------



## paper_flowers

I posted these in the CL forum but figured I'd put them here as well. My first commission check hit the bank with my current position and I went a little nuts!! I feel guilty for spending so much at once and I'm supposed to be saving for a house, but it's my first ever commission and good paycheck! I've been working 60-70 hours a week so I think I deserve to treat myself a little bit! Okay, a lot a bit, but just this once! It'll be several months before I do it again, so here we go!

The Valentino's are my favorite


----------



## paper_flowers

These I love but they are kind of tough to walk in.. Plus, maybe it's just sticker shock and guilt, so I may or may not keep them. They are so sexy though!!


----------



## paper_flowers

And last but certainly not least, these babies! Cesare Paciotti I found on 6pm for $320, down from about $650!!! 

Sorry for the multiple posts. I can't upload photos easily from iphone but thanks for letting me reveal


----------



## deltalady

paper_flowers said:


> Wow these are beautiful! Now that I'm getting into designer shoes I may have to check out Sergio Rossi next!!!











paper_flowers said:


> I posted these in the CL forum but figured I'd put them here as well. My first commission check hit the bank with my current position and I went a little nuts!! I feel guilty for spending so much at once and I'm supposed to be saving for a house, but it's my first ever commission and good paycheck! I've been working 60-70 hours a week so I think I deserve to treat myself a little bit! Okay, a lot a bit, but just this once! It'll be several months before I do it again, so here we go!
> 
> The Valentino's are my favorite











paper_flowers said:


> These I love but they are kind of tough to walk in.. Plus, maybe it's just sticker shock and guilt, so I may or may not keep them. They are so sexy though!!











paper_flowers said:


> And last but certainly not least, these babies! Cesare Paciotti I found on 6pm for $320, down from about $650!!!
> 
> Sorry for the multiple posts. I can't upload photos easily from iphone but thanks for letting me reveal



Thank you! Sergio Rossi makes beautiful shoes.

Congratulations on your commission check! Your goodies are much deserved.


----------



## sellmecandies

Can't wait to wear them! &#128525;


----------



## lovely64

RS flats in fuchsia and black straps with silver[emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## clu13

Lv


----------



## Sparkletastic

paper_flowers said:


> I posted these in the CL forum but figured I'd put them here as well. My first commission check hit the bank with my current position and I went a little nuts!! I feel guilty for spending so much at once and I'm supposed to be saving for a house, but it's my first ever commission and good paycheck! I've been working 60-70 hours a week so I think I deserve to treat myself a little bit! Okay, a lot a bit, but just this once! It'll be several months before I do it again, so here we go!
> 
> The Valentino's are my favorite



I've loved these every since they came out. Are they comfy?


----------



## paper_flowers

Sparkletastic said:


> I've loved these every since they came out. Are they comfy?



Hi lovely. The CL's are not comfy, the Valentino's are and they're amazing! The CL's I'm realizing the heel is just so skinny and I over pronate my right ankle so I'll have to get that heel redone every 2-3 wears.. So I might return them and hold out for a nude pair with a lower heel, like the Iriza. Or I might just take the money and reinvest in a pair of classic Chanel pumps. Those are much more my style anyway. Classic, classy, timeless, and not too flashy. Decisions decisions.. Of course, if I could afford to have them all at this time I would!! But Rome wasn't built in a day


----------



## JetSetGo!

lovely64 said:


> RS flats in fuchsia and black straps with silver[emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3014833




Love this color way!


----------



## ShariLee

I'm Ready for the summer [emoji4]
Thanks for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Straight-Laced

ShariLee said:


> View attachment 3021749
> View attachment 3021750
> 
> I'm Ready for the summer [emoji4]
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;



These are perfect!  But you've just reminded me how much I love those Gucci's


----------



## Arlene619

paper_flowers said:


> These I love but they are kind of tough to walk in.. Plus, maybe it's just sticker shock and guilt, so I may or may not keep them. They are so sexy though!!



Super sexy &#128525;&#128525; keep them!  For me, I can't walk in heels too long. Lol. That's why my Valentino rockstuds  just sit in its pretty red box, just to be admired once in a while.


----------



## ShariLee

Straight-Laced said:


> These are perfect!  But you've just reminded me how much I love those Gucci's




Thank you !! I wanted a different color(orange brownish )  but they didn't have my size.


----------



## KayleighAmbers

Birthday gifts from hubby! Hubby also got me 2 Louboutin Pigalle Follies in Opaline & Rose [emoji7] Will post the two later!


----------



## Purrsey

KayleighAmbers said:


> View attachment 3021979
> 
> 
> Birthday gifts from hubby! Hubby also got me 2 Louboutin Pigalle Follies in Opaline & Rose [emoji7] Will post the two later!




BEST. Congrats. Ultimate love!


----------



## Purrsey

paper_flowers said:


> These I love but they are kind of tough to walk in.. Plus, maybe it's just sticker shock and guilt, so I may or may not keep them. They are so sexy though!!




Beautiful and in love


----------



## Mimmy

Sigerson Morrison pumps.


----------



## lovely64

Valentino rockstuds in fuchsia [emoji175]


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Latest acquisitions 

Salvatore my joy in black leather from holt renfrew

Tory burch eddie flats from the tory burch outlet in toronto..


----------



## RightasRain

oops!


----------



## RightasRain

lovely64 said:


> Valentino rockstuds in fuchsia [emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3022311



Omg! What is this color called? I want it!


----------



## gail13

I am eyeing these Laurence Dacade waiting till they get marked down again.


----------



## lovely64

RightasRain said:


> Omg! What is this color called? I want it!




Here's a picture of the box.


----------



## EwaJP

My recent sale finds (other than the Chanel's). I've been stressed out....


----------



## devik

EwaJP said:


> View attachment 3023199
> View attachment 3023200
> View attachment 3023201
> 
> 
> 
> My recent sale finds (other than the Chanel's). I've been stressed out....



Gosh I really like those Chanels...


----------



## gail13

devik said:


> Gosh I really like those Chanels...



I do too-where did you find them?!!


----------



## Mimmy

Vince flats.


----------



## lolaluvsu

. Chloe sandals


----------



## EwaJP

gail13 said:


> I do too-where did you find them?!!




They were a return at Nordstrom! I had previously tried them on in a size too large, so had to say no. Then someone returned a pair in perfect condition in my size! 

It was at the Portland, OR Nordstrom.


----------



## EwaJP

devik said:


> Gosh I really like those Chanels...




Thank you! They are super comfortable because the sole is quilted rubber.


----------



## gail13

EwaJP said:


> They were a return at Nordstrom! I had previously tried them on in a size too large, so had to say no. Then someone returned a pair in perfect condition in my size!
> 
> It was at the Portland, OR Nordstrom.



I love it when something like that is waiting for you!


----------



## Ilgin

Golden Goose sneakers


----------



## LadySapphire

paper_flowers said:


> And last but certainly not least, these babies! Cesare Paciotti I found on 6pm for $320, down from about $650!!!
> 
> Sorry for the multiple posts. I can't upload photos easily from iphone but thanks for letting me reveal



Oh these are fab,good find! personally I find his shoes so comfy  yoox stock him too


----------



## gatorpooh

Picked these up at the Gucci outlet in Florence for 200 euros (less my tax refund). I believe they are from 2012. I had to get a special certificate to bring them back home to the U.S. since they are Python.


----------



## brbshopping

gatorpooh said:


> Picked these up at the Gucci outlet in Florence for 200 euros (less my tax refund). I believe they are from 2012. I had to get a special certificate to bring them back home to the U.S. since they are Python.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027101



WOW these are amazing!


----------



## brbshopping

Been needing some casual heels! Just grabbed two pairs -

Casadei





Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## JetSetGo!

Have these Bionda Castanas on the way... so hoping they fit!


----------



## brbshopping

Two more!

Fendi boots






Salvatore Ferragamo


----------



## livinit91

Been eyeing this pair from Gianvito Rossi. Finally ordered when I saw them further reduced at NAP! [emoji7]


----------



## monsterabby

MK Jetset sneakers


----------



## snibor

gatorpooh said:


> Picked these up at the Gucci outlet in Florence for 200 euros (less my tax refund). I believe they are from 2012. I had to get a special certificate to bring them back home to the U.S. since they are Python.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027101


Love these!


----------



## Icyss

Valentino Yellow RS[emoji7]


----------



## snibor

Icyss said:


> Valentino Yellow RS[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030988


Love!


----------



## brbshopping

Icyss said:


> Valentino Yellow RS[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030988




Amazing!!!


----------



## Icyss

snibor said:


> Love!




Thank you[emoji253]



brbshopping said:


> Amazing!!!




Thank you[emoji253]


----------



## hikarupanda

Red Valentino Leather Espadrilles 40% off. Perfect for summer!


----------



## Mimmy

hikarupanda said:


> Red Valentino Leather Espadrilles 40% off. Perfect for summer!
> View attachment 3032224




Very cute, and I agree, perfect for summer!


----------



## hikarupanda

Mimmy said:


> Very cute, and I agree, perfect for summer!




Thanks!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hi, Can you tell me who makes the last sandal? I can't make out the name on the box.


Thanks! 


P.Y.T. said:


> http://oi62.tinypic.com/24wznm8.jpg
> 
> My recent shoe purchases..


----------



## lorihmatthews

A little back story on this pair of Jimmy Choos ... I saw them in Harrod's in London in May of last year and fell in love with them. Since the exchange rate wasn't in my favor, I decided to wait until I got back to the US to purchase them. I also kept on waiting for them to go on sale, but they never did. Finally, over a year later, I got them on sale at Saks for 53% off, and I also got an extra 8% cash back from the e--b--a--t--e--s site! Well worth the wait!


----------



## rdgldy

lorihmatthews said:


> A little back story on this pair of Jimmy Choos ... I saw them in Harrod's in London in May of last year and fell in love with them. Since the exchange rate wasn't in my favor, I decided to wait until I got back to the US to purchase them. I also kept on waiting for them to go on sale, but they never did. Finally, over a year later, I got them on sale at Saks for 53% off, and I also got an extra 8% cash back from the e--b--a--t--e--s site! Well worth the wait!




They are stunning!! Congratulations!


----------



## LadySapphire

mistyknightwin said:


> Hi, Can you tell me who makes the last sandal? I can't make out the name on the box.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



It looks like bcbgeneration


----------



## Mimmy

lorihmatthews said:


> A little back story on this pair of Jimmy Choos ... I saw them in Harrod's in London in May of last year and fell in love with them. Since the exchange rate wasn't in my favor, I decided to wait until I got back to the US to purchase them. I also kept on waiting for them to go on sale, but they never did. Finally, over a year later, I got them on sale at Saks for 53% off, and I also got an extra 8% cash back from the e--b--a--t--e--s site! Well worth the wait!



Great shoes, and great buy! Your patience paid off. I also use ******.


----------



## Icyss

My new Valentino RS poudre[emoji7]


----------



## Arlene619

Icyss said:


> My new Valentino RS poudre[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034623




Shoe twins! They look beautiful on you [emoji4] mine haven't been used yet... Close to a year now loll


----------



## devik

lorihmatthews said:


> A little back story on this pair of Jimmy Choos ... I saw them in Harrod's in London in May of last year and fell in love with them. Since the exchange rate wasn't in my favor, I decided to wait until I got back to the US to purchase them. I also kept on waiting for them to go on sale, but they never did. Finally, over a year later, I got them on sale at Saks for 53% off, and I also got an extra 8% cash back from the e--b--a--t--e--s site! Well worth the wait!



Love that story! Total win - you can be proud of that purchase!!!! Not only did you get a great discount but you KNOW that you love them and will enjoy them (not a spontaneous thing you'll regret later). That's massive, to me!!


----------



## Icyss

Arlene619 said:


> Shoe twins! They look beautiful on you [emoji4] mine haven't been used yet... Close to a year now loll




Thank you Arlene. How come you haven't wear yours? I've been searching this poudre for a long time in my size. I'm glad I've found it[emoji4]


----------



## Arlene619

Icyss said:


> Thank you Arlene. How come you haven't wear yours? I've been searching this poudre for a long time in my size. I'm glad I've found it[emoji4]



I was the same way! I searched high and low for them . Tbh, I don't feel confident wearing them right now, even though I've seen them dressed with jeans (which looks &#128076 They are a flashy shoe I'm jusy waiting for the perfect event to wear them.


----------



## Icyss

Arlene619 said:


> I was the same way! I searched high and low for them . Tbh, I don't feel confident wearing them right now, even though I've seen them dressed with jeans (which looks [emoji108]) They are a flashy shoe I'm jusy waiting for the perfect event to wear them.




You should wear them Arlene. It's a beautiful shoes to be stuck in your closet. This is my 4th pair on 100mm RS shoes, I always get a compliment everytime I wear any of my RS shoes. They're such a show stopper. I hope to see you rocking your poudre soon[emoji253][emoji7]


----------



## lorihmatthews

Arlene619 said:


> mine haven't been used yet... Close to a year now loll



Oh, that's a crime against shoes!  

What size are you? Send them to me if you're a 6.5!


----------



## JetSetGo!

hikarupanda said:


> Red Valentino Leather Espadrilles 40% off. Perfect for summer!
> View attachment 3032224



I'm dying. I need these! so pretty!





lorihmatthews said:


> A little back story on this pair of Jimmy Choos ... I saw them in Harrod's in London in May of last year and fell in love with them. Since the exchange rate wasn't in my favor, I decided to wait until I got back to the US to purchase them. I also kept on waiting for them to go on sale, but they never did. Finally, over a year later, I got them on sale at Saks for 53% off, and I also got an extra 8% cash back from the e--b--a--t--e--s site! Well worth the wait!



These are awesome!


----------



## hikarupanda

JetSetGo! said:


> I'm dying. I need these! so pretty!




I got them from their online store!


----------



## JetSetGo!

hikarupanda said:


> I got them from their online store!



Eek! How do they run?


----------



## hikarupanda

JetSetGo! said:


> Eek! How do they run?




True to size but they only come in full size.


----------



## JetSetGo!

hikarupanda said:


> True to size but they only come in full size.



Hmmmm... I'm on a half size. What to do...


----------



## hikarupanda

JetSetGo! said:


> Hmmmm... I'm on a half size. What to do...




Maybe size up then put in shoe pad


----------



## livinit91

First pair of valentinos [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Arlene619

Icyss said:


> You should wear them Arlene. It's a beautiful shoes to be stuck in your closet. This is my 4th pair on 100mm RS shoes, I always get a compliment everytime I wear any of my RS shoes. They're such a show stopper. I hope to see you rocking your poudre soon[emoji253][emoji7]



I will. I want to lose a couple pounds (maybe 15&#128533 before I'm confident enough to wear them. For now I just love to look at them and try them on at home &#128522;


----------



## JetSetGo!

Arlene619 said:


> I will. I want to lose a couple pounds (maybe 15&#128533 before I'm confident enough to wear them. For now I just love to look at them and try them on at home &#128522;



Don't wait! Live now. Enjoy your beauties to the fullest!





livinit91 said:


> View attachment 3035464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First pair of valentinos [emoji173]&#65039;



Gorgeous!


----------



## Icyss

livinit91 said:


> View attachment 3035464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First pair of valentinos [emoji173]&#65039;




Congrats



JetSetGo! said:


> Don't wait! Live now. Enjoy your beauties to the fullest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1


----------



## livinit91

JetSetGo! said:


> Don't wait! Live now. Enjoy your beauties to the fullest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!




Thank you. Totally agree with you! If not now, then when. LOL.


----------



## PlainnJaine

Bought my first Chanel Espadrilles last week! Haven't been able to wear them since it's been raining here  These are the white and black lambskin in size 38


----------



## clu13

PlainnJaine said:


> Bought my first Chanel Espadrilles last week! Haven't been able to wear them since it's been raining here  These are the white and black lambskin in size 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036749




Beautiful - glad you could find them. I wore mine today!


----------



## clu13

livinit91 said:


> View attachment 3035464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First pair of valentinos [emoji173]&#65039;




Gorgeous!


----------



## kham

Just got these today and love them!! My first pair of Tom Ford [emoji173]&#65039;.  

Suede Ankle lock pumps in cloud blue


----------



## Zoe C

Got these Saint Laurent espadrilles 50% off )


----------



## 4Elegance

Second pair of rockstuds [emoji7]


----------



## neeksters

Breaking em in on Sunday


----------



## JetSetGo!

hikarupanda said:


> True to size but they only come in full size.



Ordered!


----------



## hikarupanda

JetSetGo! said:


> Ordered!




Hope they will fit you!!


----------



## rdgldy

JetSetGo! said:


> Ordered!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thank you! But I'm referring to the other ones.



LadySapphire said:


> It looks like bcbgeneration


----------



## Alicce

Bagnista said:


> Hello Lover.............



OMG This is so Cool shoes


----------



## clu13

CL Iriza 70


----------



## randr21

neeksters said:


> View attachment 3037647
> View attachment 3037648
> 
> 
> Breaking em in on Sunday



Are these tts? Any complaints after breaking them in on Sunday?


----------



## neeksters

randr21 said:


> Are these tts? Any complaints after breaking them in on Sunday?



They are so comfy. I wear those tiny no show socks with these shoes. Love em


----------



## randr21

neeksters said:


> They are so comfy. I wear those tiny no show socks with these shoes. Love em



Thanks, adding them to my wishlist. Are they on sale anywhere by chance?


----------



## neeksters

randr21 said:


> Thanks, adding them to my wishlist. Are they on sale anywhere by chance?




I am not too sure. When I got these from San Francisco the SA told me they were the last pair in my size in the state or something. I wonder if they're changing them for next season


----------



## randr21

neeksters said:


> I am not too sure. When I got these from San Francisco the SA told me they were the last pair in my size in the state or something. I wonder if they're changing them for next season



I hope I can find them still...btw, forgot to ask you what brand are your no show socks?  I've been on the hunt for one.


----------



## neeksters

randr21 said:


> I hope I can find them still...btw, forgot to ask you what brand are your no show socks?  I've been on the hunt for one.



I wear the c9 ones from target  they occasionally slip but not bad


----------



## nvie

Ferragamo Vara Black Calf for office.


----------



## nvie

Ferragamo Talia in Black Patent


----------



## nvie

Ferragamo Marie in Macaron Snakeskin Print


----------



## nvie

Coach Grand Heel in Black


----------



## randr21

neeksters said:


> I wear the c9 ones from target  they occasionally slip but not bad



The slippage is my problem as well.  I have ones from Hue and they're always coming out, even with silicone edges.


----------



## randr21

nvie said:


> Ferragamo Talia in Black Patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043970



As a patent shoe lover, these look fab.  Are they comfy?  Ive never owned any ferragamos.  I have wider feet due to the bone that sticks out under my pinky toe. 

Love the bag btw!


----------



## nvie

randr21 said:


> As a patent shoe lover, these look fab.  Are they comfy?  Ive never owned any ferragamos.  I have wider feet due to the bone that sticks out under my pinky toe.
> 
> Love the bag btw!



Talia comes in C cut and I'm a D. Although it is half a size bigger to accommodate for my bunion, it's still a tad tight compared to D. It was love at first sight, can't wear them the whole day but can't complain as an evening shoe. 

Thanks on the bag, love the St Germain PM.


----------



## reddfoxx1

kham said:


> Just got these today and love them!! My first pair of Tom Ford [emoji173]&#65039;.
> 
> Suede Ankle lock pumps in cloud blue
> 
> View attachment 3036949
> 
> View attachment 3036950


Very, very nice!


----------



## reddfoxx1

randr21 said:


> Thanks, adding them to my wishlist. Are they on sale anywhere by chance?


Wear them a few more times, then come back and tell us if they're worth the splurge (Rubbing, slippage, etc). There are so many choices for flats and esp., I wonder...


----------



## reddfoxx1

lorihmatthews said:


> A little back story on this pair of Jimmy Choos ... I saw them in Harrod's in London in May of last year and fell in love with them. Since the exchange rate wasn't in my favor, I decided to wait until I got back to the US to purchase them. I also kept on waiting for them to go on sale, but they never did. Finally, over a year later, I got them on sale at Saks for 53% off, and I also got an extra 8% cash back from the e--b--a--t--e--s site! Well worth the wait!


All I can say is WOW!


----------



## reddfoxx1

paper_flowers said:


> These I love but they are kind of tough to walk in.. Plus, maybe it's just sticker shock and guilt, so I may or may not keep them. They are so sexy though!!


Did you keep them? My feet hurt just looking at them...the rubbing. But, what a beautiful shoe.


----------



## reddfoxx1

sellmecandies said:


> Can't wait to wear them! &#128525;


Have you worn them? Did the ruching in the back cause any discomfort? Any rubbing? Nevertheless, they are too cute!


----------



## paper_flowers

reddfoxx1 said:


> Did you keep them? My feet hurt just looking at them...the rubbing. But, what a beautiful shoe.



Hi  no, I ended up returning them. I got the gold glitter Iriza instead. Now THAT is such a beautiful shoe, and I won't risk killing myself walking in them!! They're just wow stunning. The sales rep told me it was a good trade for me because he didn't think I'd be able to manage the So Kate's, and when I walked around in the Iriza, his whole face lit up like they were made for me lol


----------



## kham

reddfoxx1 said:


> Very, very nice!




Thank you reddfoxx1 [emoji3]


----------



## sellmecandies

reddfoxx1 said:


> Have you worn them? Did the ruching in the back cause any discomfort? Any rubbing? Nevertheless, they are too cute!



Unfortunately yes the rushing in the back did cause some discomfort, it is tight for me.. But these are really cute shoes!


----------



## JetSetGo!

hikarupanda said:


> Hope they will fit you!!




They fit! Thanks for he enabling.


----------



## hikarupanda

JetSetGo! said:


> They fit! Thanks for he enabling.
> 
> View attachment 3045915




Oh yay!! They look really nice on you! Did you order a half size larger than your usual size then?


----------



## dooneybaby

brbshopping said:


> Two more!
> 
> Fendi boots
> 
> View attachment 3030107
> 
> View attachment 3030108
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo
> 
> View attachment 3030109
> 
> View attachment 3030110


Oh, I love these Ferragamos! They would look great in the summer and winter!


----------



## JetSetGo!

hikarupanda said:


> Oh yay!! They look really nice on you! Did you order a half size larger than your usual size then?




Yes, I went up and it seems like he right thing.


----------



## brbshopping

dooneybaby said:


> Oh, I love these Ferragamos! They would look great in the summer and winter!



Thanks so much! They're definitely versatile!


----------



## Lavidav

My new beauties from Farfetch on sale $450!!


----------



## Mimmy

Lavidav said:


> My new beauties from Farfetch on sale $450!!
> 
> View attachment 3048758




Gorgeous! Great photo as well. Love the pop of blue polish on your big toes; makes me smile![emoji3][emoji170]


----------



## Lavidav

Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous! Great photo as well. Love the pop of blue polish on your big toes; makes me smile![emoji3][emoji170]




Thanks so much!  Getting ready for 4th of July weekend with the polish [emoji4]


----------



## rdgldy

Lavidav said:


> My new beauties from Farfetch on sale $450!!
> 
> View attachment 3048758


great deal!!!


----------



## katdhoneybee

The July 4th sales are the best! I just got these Ancient Greek python slides on Ssense. I didn't think I was a slide kinda girl, but here I am!  Hopefully they fit...


----------



## apple.chic

waiting on these. will post pics when they come. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





CO Cindy
Givenchy suede pumps


----------



## llyymyc

Double trouble haha


----------



## Lounorada

kham said:


> Just got these today and love them!! My first pair of Tom Ford [emoji173]&#65039;.
> 
> Suede Ankle lock pumps in cloud blue
> 
> View attachment 3036949
> 
> View attachment 3036950




Gorgeous, love the colour!


----------



## lorihmatthews

JetSetGo! said:


> They fit! Thanks for he enabling.
> 
> View attachment 3045915



OMG want. Where can I get them?


----------



## kham

Lounorada said:


> Gorgeous, love the colour!




Thank you!! [emoji2].


----------



## JetSetGo!

lorihmatthews said:


> OMG want. Where can I get them?



I got mine on FatFetch! They are Valentino Red.


----------



## lorihmatthews

JetSetGo! said:


> I got mine on FatFetch! They are Valentino Red.



Darn it, my size is sold out. Oh well, I've done enough damage to my wallet from June.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Some more flat sandals..


----------



## P.Y.T.

Continued (family shot).


----------



## apple.chic

Givenchy Suede heels I absolutely love so much I'm ordering in textured leather. 

Blush CO im returning because they flop off both feet.


----------



## Jeneen

Tory Burch quilted ballet flats


----------



## 4Elegance

New Manolo Blahniks purchased at Saks sale for under $250


----------



## livinit91

4Elegance said:


> View attachment 3056518
> 
> New Manolo Blahniks purchased at Saks sale for under $250




Wow! Such a steal!


----------



## 4Elegance

livinit91 said:


> Wow! Such a steal!




Thank you.  I'm in love.  They look great and are super comfy


----------



## jzhang

First pair of rockstuds! Typical black but still beautiful in my eyes


----------



## 4Elegance

jzhang said:


> First pair of rockstuds! Typical black but still beautiful in my eyes
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057054




I love rockstuds. These won't be your last....enjoy


----------



## lovely64

Saint Laurent boots


----------



## lovely64

jzhang said:


> First pair of rockstuds! Typical black but still beautiful in my eyes
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057054




Love rockstuds too!


----------



## 4Elegance

lovely64 said:


> Saint Laurent boots
> 
> View attachment 3057357




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] going search for my size now


----------



## Ule313

I found a really great pair of Robert Clergerie shoes today at Salvation Army. $12.99, which is more than I usually pay there, but a steal for the brand. I've never heard of these being fakedshould I worry?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Went a tad bit crazy over Rockstuds lately... All are new except the Python ones


----------



## Freckles1

lovely64 said:


> Saint Laurent boots
> 
> View attachment 3057357




These f'ng rock!!


----------



## casseyelsie

Mrs. MFH said:


> Went a tad bit crazy over Rockstuds lately... All are new except the Python ones
> View attachment 3057756




Omg I'm so jealous [emoji13]


----------



## lovely64

4Elegance said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] going search for my size now




Good luck!!


----------



## lovely64

Freckles1 said:


> These f'ng rock!!




Thank you!!


----------



## lovely64

Mrs. MFH said:


> Went a tad bit crazy over Rockstuds lately... All are new except the Python ones
> View attachment 3057756




Fabulous!


----------



## lovemysavior

My hubby surprised me with these on Sunday. First pair of Rockstuds &#128521;...they were on my wishlist for quite sometime so I was speechless &#128566;&#128586;


----------



## Arlene619

lovemysavior said:


> My hubby surprised me with these on Sunday. First pair of Rockstuds &#128521;...they were on my wishlist for quite sometime so I was speechless &#128566;&#128586;



Omg what a sweet hubby! Those are gorgeous! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;Enjoy !


----------



## lorihmatthews

Snagged these on sale from Banana Republic a few weeks ago. The suede is divine and the shoes fit great because they are completely adjustable. I will probably buy more in other colors when they go on sale!


----------



## viba424

Mrs. MFH said:


> Went a tad bit crazy over Rockstuds lately... All are new except the Python ones
> View attachment 3057756



Like many if us here I am sure, I saw your picture and was like "shut up"! Great collection! So jealous. I want a pair!


----------



## Arlene619

Mrs. MFH said:


> Went a tad bit crazy over Rockstuds lately... All are new except the Python ones
> View attachment 3057756



Lucky Lady! Damnnn those python ones&#128076;&#128293;&#128293;


----------



## rdgldy

lorihmatthews said:


> Snagged these on sale from Banana Republic a few weeks ago. The suede is divine and the shoes fit great because they are completely adjustable. I will probably buy more in other colors when they go on sale!


They are beautiful! Love the yellow.


----------



## casseyelsie

lorihmatthews said:


> Snagged these on sale from Banana Republic a few weeks ago. The suede is divine and the shoes fit great because they are completely adjustable. I will probably buy more in other colors when they go on sale!




Nice looking shoes. Suede should feel comfortable because it's softer leather right?


----------



## lorihmatthews

rdgldy said:


> They are beautiful! Love the yellow.





casseyelsie said:


> Nice looking shoes. Suede should feel comfortable because it's softer leather right?



Thank you! Do you know how hard it is to find decent looking yellow shoes? 

And yes -- the suede is super comfy. I tried on a pair in embossed leather in-store and they were nowhere near as comfortable as the suede.


----------



## randr21

lovely64 said:


> Saint Laurent boots
> 
> View attachment 3057357



Looks better on you than on website. Are they comfy?


----------



## katdhoneybee

Just bought these Chloe sandals. The colors are gorgeous and they're super comfortable!


----------



## lovely64

randr21 said:


> Looks better on you than on website. Are they comfy?




Thank you! I don't know since I only just received them. I can tell you though that I have many saint Laurent and all are very comfortable! I highly recommend SL!


----------



## randr21

New designer for me, very comfy!


----------



## lorihmatthews

randr21 said:


> New designer for me, very comfy!



Those are super cool looking!


----------



## Purrsey

Hermes "Legend" Wedges


----------



## ScottyGal

Louboutin So Kate!


----------



## Frivole88

i got these Marni motorcycle boots from the Barneys designer sale


----------



## SisiEko

Sophia Webster Lola pumps 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Sophia Webster Lucita wedges


----------



## lorihmatthews

Snagged these Stuart Weitzman sandals from NM. Originally $455, marked down to $221.


----------



## ShariLee

Thanks for letting me share my new patent leather beauties[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mcwee

Sales find


----------



## vuittonlvr

I got these in May. I had had been on a hunt for a pair of Chanel espadrilles with single sole (the double soles just look too bulky for me) in a neutral color and when I saw these babies in VC I just knew I had to get them! And I have to say they are the comfiest shoes ever! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## casseyelsie

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3061424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes "Legend" Wedges




Beautiful 



_Lee said:


> Louboutin So Kate!




Beautiful 



lorihmatthews said:


> Snagged these Stuart Weitzman sandals from NM. Originally $455, marked down to $221.
> 
> Beautiful


----------



## lovely64

Dior fusion.


----------



## kyj77

Isabel Marant kicks... [emoji7]


----------



## kyj77

More obsessions...


----------



## fashionaddict9

Bought these Gucci boots on sale at Saks!


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci brooklyn gg supreme canvas sneaker


----------



## ShariLee

_Lee said:


> Gucci brooklyn gg supreme canvas sneaker




Congrats! Enjoy them


----------



## ScottyGal

ShariLee said:


> Congrats! Enjoy them





Thanks


----------



## simplesimon303

Hi everyone.... my second pair on here at last! After MUCH searching.... these BVs for my gf - quite possibly the very last of their size! 

















When I opened the box (they'll be a surprise gift...) I immediately understood why she'd wanted them. The "conservative" brogue style subverted by the 5in heel and the platform, they just ooze classy elegance but have a definite leftfield sexiness too.  ANd they seem so cute and compact, confident and self-contained. I love them! 

Simon


----------



## Divealicious

Ferragamo espadrilles


----------



## livinit91

simplesimon303 said:


> Hi everyone.... my second pair on here at last! After MUCH searching.... these BVs for my gf - quite possibly the very last of their size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I opened the box (they'll be a surprise gift...) I immediately understood why she'd wanted them. The "conservative" brogue style subverted by the 5in heel and the platform, they just ooze classy elegance but have a definite leftfield sexiness too.  ANd they seem so cute and compact, confident and self-contained. I love them!
> 
> Simon




Shoe envy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] where did you get them?


----------



## Kyokei

After not buying nice shoes for years after a shoe size change left me unable to wear most of what I had.... I fell for these Manolo Blahniks.


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> After not buying nice shoes for years after a shoe size change left me unable to wear most of what I had.... I fell for these Manolo Blahniks.




Very cool!!!


----------



## JadeVetti

Purchased some shoes at Saks Off 5th today. Such steals that I will repost in steals thread. Here are a few:




Manolo Blahnik BB strap suede pumps in plum




Giuseppe Zanotti suede platform western booties in black




Alaia cutout suede platform lace up boots


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Very cool!!!



Thanks! They are surprisingly one of the most comfortable pair of boots I own. I've walked for about four hours in them today and they never started hurting.


----------



## cafecreme15

Snapped these up during the Harrods rewards members sale. Although this pair is really dark navy, they read either black, navy, or dark gray depending on the light. These are also my first leather Tod's, as all my other pairs are suede.


----------



## Mimmy

cafecreme15 said:


> Snapped these up during the Harrods rewards members sale. Although this pair is really dark navy, they read either black, navy, or dark gray depending on the light. These are also my first leather Tod's, as all my other pairs are suede.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3080325




Great shoes! In my experience it's hard to find classic Tod's styles like these on sale.


----------



## cafecreme15

Mimmy said:


> Great shoes! In my experience it's hard to find classic Tod's styles like these on sale.




Yes, it's incredibly difficult, which is why I jumped at it! The Harrods rewards sale is great because practically everything in the store (excluding certain premier designers) is 10% off. While it's not a great discount, it's definitely better than nothing!


----------



## livinit91

My first ever Manolos [emoji7][emoji7] got them for 20 off from Saks when they gave out discount codes!


----------



## ScottyGal

livinit91 said:


> View attachment 3081314
> 
> 
> My first ever Manolos [emoji7][emoji7] got them for 20 off from Saks when they gave out discount codes!


So pretty! Such a lovely colour &#128153;


----------



## strawberry_pai

This is what I've purchased for today! &#128512;

Its the Moschino Pointed Toe heel pumps and the Givenchy skater shoes! My sincerest apologies for the blurry pics!


----------



## ScottyGal

strawberry_pai said:


> This is what I've purchased for today! &#128512;
> 
> Its the Moschino Pointed Toe heel pumps and the Givenchy skater shoes! My sincerest apologies for the blurry pics!



Love both! &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## ScottyGal

Got these from Dorothy Perkins.. wasn't sure about nude shoes. If I wear them enough I may invest in a nice designer pair at some point


----------



## luckyblackdress

_Lee said:


> Got these from Dorothy Perkins.. wasn't sure about nude shoes. If I wear them enough I may invest in a nice designer pair at some point


let us know how they fit. I've seen a few of the Dorthy perkins on polyvore & have liked them ... but Im so weird about having to know shoes are comfortable before willing to pay a more than $20 for them lol


----------



## luckyblackdress

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3061424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes "Legend" Wedges


 just died. love these


----------



## Arlene619

strawberry_pai said:


> This is what I've purchased for today! &#128512;
> 
> Its the Moschino Pointed Toe heel pumps and the Givenchy skater shoes! My sincerest apologies for the blurry pics!



Omg lucky lady!!! Both of them are gorgeous&#128525;&#128582;


----------



## Divealicious

Charlotte Olympia &#128525;


----------



## cafecreme15

Stuart Weitzman mezza mezza boots! Not sure why they look giant in the picture, I swear they're only an 8.5! [emoji23]


----------



## luckyblackdress

I got these DVF riding boots. This is my first pair of riding boots ever. I'm considering returning bc the contrasting sole.   But they were cheap. About $60 from Nordstrom Rack.  What do you guys think?


----------



## mfa777

Hi, everyone! I just got Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots in size 9 and they are a bit snug ( I usually wear 9.5). Do they stretch? Do you usually get lowlands in True size or size smaller? Thank you!


----------



## ScottyGal

luckyblackdress said:


> let us know how they fit. I've seen a few of the Dorthy perkins on polyvore & have liked them ... but Im so weird about having to know shoes are comfortable before willing to pay a more than $20 for them lol



They are a really good fit, surprisingly  - usually I can only wear a size UK6 in heels if they have a strap on them, as my feet are more like in between a UK5.5 and UK6, depending on the brand and style (a lot of the high street stores don't do half sizes). 

They fit nice and snug, so no heel slippage and seem pretty comfy too. I have yet to wear them to work or out for an entire day, but so far they seem good .


----------



## Jen123

My first pair of pradas ooh I'm so excited


----------



## apple.chic

Divealicious said:


> Charlotte Olympia [emoji7]




these are quite sexy. great buy!


----------



## renzkat

A few weeks ago I bought these Fluevog shoes and I'm in love with them! You can't really see the heel in this picture, but it has sort of a "hammered" look. Unfortunately, I paid full price and they just went on sale. I could have saved a hundred dollars if I would have waited!


----------



## Lzamare

livinit91 said:


> View attachment 3081314
> 
> 
> My first ever Manolos [emoji7][emoji7] got them for 20 off from Saks when they gave out discount codes!



Congrats! They are beautiful are they the 2.5" or the 4" thanks


----------



## livinit91

Lzamare said:


> Congrats! They are beautiful are they the 2.5" or the 4" thanks




4" [emoji4] have to say that they are really comfortable.


----------



## lovemysavior

Picked up these Gianvito Rossi booties over the weekend. Still debating on keeping them or not...


----------



## hhl4vr

lovemysavior said:


> Picked up these Gianvito Rossi booties over the weekend. Still debating on keeping them or not...


 
I sure hope you kept them -those are gorgeous and look great on you


----------



## Purrsey

Hermes "Night" in rose gold


----------



## Nico_79

Couldn't be happier to find both of these on sale and in my size.


----------



## Mimmy

Nico_79 said:


> Couldn't be happier to find both of these on sale and in my size.




Great duo! I love MbMJ mouse flats, and the Manolo's are gorgeous!


----------



## Nico_79

Mimmy said:


> Great duo! I love MbMJ mouse flats, and the Manolo's are gorgeous!



Thanks Mimmy! I'm trying to break in the MbMJs today.


----------



## schadenfreude

Robert Clergerie Frazzia wedge in black suede. Minimalistic. Comfy. A little '90s. Love.


----------



## Mimmy

Valentino, simple pumps, with single Rockstud.[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## luckyblackdress

Mimmy said:


> Valentino, simple pumps, with single Rockstud.[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092277



I like these. Simple with the little hidden punk!


----------



## gatorpooh

Christian Louboutin Dorissima 100mm Nude Patent

Aquazzura Sexy Thing 105mm Nude Suede

I've been a VERY bad girl this week :banned:


----------



## Mimmy

luckyblackdress said:


> I like these. Simple with the little hidden punk!




Thanks, luckyblackdress!


----------



## lovemysavior

Mimmy said:


> Valentino, simple pumps, with single Rockstud.[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092277



Super chic!


----------



## lovemysavior

gatorpooh said:


> Christian Louboutin Dorissima 100mm Nude Patent
> 
> Aquazzura Sexy Thing 105mm Nude Suede
> 
> I've been a VERY bad girl this week :banned:
> 
> View attachment 3092344
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092345



Nice CL'S and those Aquazzura are on my wishlist


----------



## lovemysavior

hhl4vr said:


> I sure hope you kept them -those are gorgeous and look great on you



Thank you....I still have them so I guess they're going to make themselves comfortable in my closet...teehee...&#128522;


----------



## Mimmy

lovemysavior said:


> Super chic!




Thanks, lovemysavior!


----------



## gatorpooh

lovemysavior said:


> Nice CL'S and those Aquazzura are on my wishlist



Thank you! I wore the Sexy Things last night and received a ton of compliments.


----------



## rdgldy

Marc Jacobs from Bloomingales-couldn't resist!


----------



## Mimmy

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3093062
> 
> Marc Jacobs from Bloomingales-couldn't resist!




These are soo cute, rdgldy!


----------



## luckyblackdress

lovemysavior said:


> Picked up these Gianvito Rossi booties over the weekend. Still debating on keeping them or not...



Girl, those are sexyyyyy!!!


----------



## livinit91

Creepers from Proenza Schouler [emoji7]


----------



## rdgldy

Mimmy said:


> These are soo cute, rdgldy!


thanks!!


----------



## emmijohanna

Mimmy said:


> Valentino, simple pumps, with single Rockstud.[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092277




So pretty![emoji7]


----------



## Mimmy

emmijohanna said:


> So pretty![emoji7]




Thank you, emmijohanna!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Bought a pair of Manolo Blahnik BB pumps a few weeks ago.


----------



## lovely64

Valentino RS in calf hair leopard


----------



## luckyblackdress

lovely64 said:


> Valentino RS in calf hair leopard
> 
> View attachment 3095084



I am drooling! I love the u expected combination


----------



## rdgldy

LouboutinHottie said:


> Bought a pair of Manolo Blahnik BB pumps a few weeks ago.




beautiful and classic!


----------



## rdgldy

livinit91 said:


> View attachment 3093130
> View attachment 3093131
> 
> 
> Creepers from Proenza Schouler [emoji7]




adorbs!


----------



## randr21

lovely64 said:


> Valentino RS in calf hair leopard
> 
> View attachment 3095084



Look so good on u


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Forgot to contribute for a while. Latest shoes are my [emoji531] aquazzura christy. 
I also got Valentino and Tod's (which I am yet to wear).


----------



## lovely64

luckyblackdress said:


> I am drooling! I love the u expected combination




Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

randr21 said:


> Look so good on u




Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

rdgldy said:


> adorbs!




Thanks dear [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

Sarah_sarah said:


> Forgot to contribute for a while. Latest shoes are my [emoji531] aquazzura christy.
> I also got Valentino and Tod's (which I am yet to wear).
> View attachment 3095577
> 
> View attachment 3095583
> View attachment 3095584




Fabulous [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

Today in my second newest acquisition, Dior fusion


----------



## ScottyGal

Christian Louboutin


----------



## violetnatalie

Sarah_sarah said:


> Forgot to contribute for a while. Latest shoes are my [emoji531] aquazzura christy.
> I also got Valentino and Tod's (which I am yet to wear).
> View attachment 3095577
> 
> View attachment 3095583
> View attachment 3095584


I'm loving the flower placement! And of course the shoes are fabulous on you!


----------



## violetnatalie

lovely64 said:


> Valentino RS in calf hair leopard
> 
> View attachment 3095084


These are amazing! Love the colors! Do you feel like the Rockstuds get better with wear? I've tried multiple times and found them so hard?


----------



## lovely64

violetnatalie said:


> These are amazing! Love the colors! Do you feel like the Rockstuds get better with wear? I've tried multiple times and found them so hard?




Thank you! I can't really say since I haven't worn any of my rockstuds long enough, oops, lol.

What I do feel though is that patent leather is painful for me in RS, judging by having tried on the RS flats I have in this leather. They hurt at the front.


----------



## lovely64

Another pair of irresistible Valentino's.[emoji258][emoji258][emoji258]


----------



## barbie_86

At the risk of sounding like a pleb, I had no idea what Aquazzura was until joining this forum, and OMG, I am in love! This site is seriously SO dangerous, since joining like 6 weeks ago I've managed to buy two pairs of Choos, a Chanel jacket, and a Versace dress, and I want a pair of Aquazzura Christy flats, and a pair of Valentino RS. Gah! What have you guys done to me?! *desperately tries to pass the blame*


----------



## mari_merry

lovely64 said:


> Another pair of irresistible Valentino's.[emoji258][emoji258][emoji258]



Adorable. I would get these in a heartbeat!


----------



## lovely64

mari_merry said:


> Adorable. I would get these in a heartbeat!




Thank you! I got them today!


----------



## emmijohanna

My first Sophia Webster pair![emoji4]


----------



## Mimmy

emmijohanna said:


> View attachment 3098588
> 
> 
> My first Sophia Webster pair![emoji4]




Gorgeous! Love the bling!


----------



## emmijohanna

Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous! Love the bling!




Thank you![emoji4]


----------



## stephci

My new Gucci sandals bought consignment for only $200


----------



## Tatownz

Finally found this beauty in my size online. 

Can't wait to style the


----------



## luckyblackdress

Even the box is beautiful! Love those


----------



## ScottyGal

stephci said:


> My new Gucci sandals bought consignment for only $200
> View attachment 3098914



Gorgeous!


----------



## Leelee786

barbie_86 said:


> At the risk of sounding like a pleb, I had no idea what Aquazzura was until joining this forum, and OMG, I am in love! This site is seriously SO dangerous, since joining like 6 weeks ago I've managed to buy two pairs of Choos, a Chanel jacket, and a Versace dress, and I want a pair of Aquazzura Christy flats, and a pair of Valentino RS. Gah! What have you guys done to me?! *desperately tries to pass the blame*




I sooooooooo know what you mean. I tried to tell myself I had self control, nope not at all lmao!! TPF is a double edged sword, you discover beautiful treasures but your bank account gets squeezed to the limits!! PS did you do any reveals?! would love to see your new treasures lol


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

Nico_79 said:


> Couldn't be happier to find both of these on sale and in my size.




Love both of those!!! too cute!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

New Kate Spade flats. These are actually 2 separate pairs, but I only took a pic of one from each pair. They're super cute, although I have to admit that the leather isn't nearly as nice as when her shoes were made in Italy.


----------



## hikarupanda

Me and my husband - Comme des Garçons Play Converse. Hubby was soooo excited to have found these! We have always wanted to buy some kind of couple clothing/accessories (but not being toooo matchy matchy or cheesy....). Me and him have very different aesthetic style too. So glad we found these that go well with our own wardrobe, not too matchy matchy but still look cute together!

https://instagram.com/p/6ZBRzpvUBY/


----------



## luckyblackdress

hikarupanda said:


> Me and my husband - Comme des Garçons Play Converse. Hubby was soooo excited to have found these! We have always wanted to buy some kind of couple clothing/accessories (but not being toooo matchy matchy or cheesy....). Me and him have very different aesthetic style too. So glad we found these that go well with our own wardrobe, not too matchy matchy but still look cute together!
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/6ZBRzpvUBY/
> 
> View attachment 3100979



Super cute


----------



## hikarupanda

luckyblackdress said:


> Super cute




Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## Milky caramel

My new babies. From left miu miu flats, Christian louboutin freddy flats, Christian louboutin lady peep, chanel ballet flats, givenchy shark tooth sandals. Thanks for letting mi share.


----------



## Milky caramel

Modeling shot


----------



## luckyblackdress

Milky caramel said:


> Modeling shot



I love the spiky Oxford. What will you wear them with?


----------



## Milky caramel

luckyblackdress said:


> I love the spiky Oxford. What will you wear them with?


Skinny jeans, coordinating pant and top.thanks


----------



## barbie_86

Milky caramel said:


> My new babies. From left miu miu flats, Christian louboutin freddy flats, Christian louboutin lady peep, chanel ballet flats, givenchy shark tooth sandals. Thanks for letting mi share.



 Awesome purchases! Love the Loub Oxfords and the Givenchys.


----------



## hhl4vr

Milky caramel said:


> Modeling shot


 
Great photos -love those Lady Peeps -you look amazing


----------



## angellulu8

First pair, Oscar tiye "Malikah"


----------



## Blueberry12

My latest shoes :


Marc by Marc Jacobs.













It was a bargain.


----------



## Mimmy

Blueberry12 said:


> My latest shoes :
> 
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bargain.




These are so cute and sparkly! I love MbMJ mouse flats!


----------



## Blueberry12

Mimmy said:


> These are so cute and sparkly! I love MbMJ mouse flats!





They are very comfy too.


----------



## Milky caramel

barbie_86 said:


> Awesome purchases! Love the Loub Oxfords and the Givenchys.


Ooh thanks for sharing in my excitement


----------



## Milky caramel

hhl4vr said:


> Great photos -love those Lady Peeps -you look amazing


Haaa thanks


----------



## Lounorada

angellulu8 said:


> First pair, Oscar tiye "Malikah"


 
Gorgeous! Love these.


----------



## krissa

Blueberry12 said:


> My latest shoes :
> 
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bargain.



These are so fun and adorable!


----------



## krissa

barbie_86 said:


> At the risk of sounding like a pleb, I had no idea what Aquazzura was until joining this forum, and OMG, I am in love! This site is seriously SO dangerous, since joining like 6 weeks ago I've managed to buy two pairs of Choos, a Chanel jacket, and a Versace dress, and I want a pair of Aquazzura Christy flats, and a pair of Valentino RS. Gah! What have you guys done to me?! *desperately tries to pass the blame*



This place is bad (but so good).. I got some Rockstuds and Rag and bones thanks to discovering them on this board.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

A.s.98


----------



## Kyokei

Picked up a pair of these boots at Saint Laurent today.


----------



## Mimmy

Kyokei said:


> Picked up a pair of these boots at Saint Laurent today.




Beautiful boots, Kyokei!


----------



## pquiles

Tory Burch


----------



## Kyokei

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful boots, Kyokei!



Thank you!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sergio Rossi


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermes Oran flats


----------



## Wilsom04

Kat.Lee said:


> Sergio Rossi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110623


Love the shoe and color.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Wilsom04 said:


> Love the shoe and color.




Thank you.


----------



## hhl4vr

Kat.Lee said:


> Sergio Rossi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110623


 
Beautiful. love that style and colour.


----------



## Kat.Lee

hhl4vr said:


> Beautiful. love that style and colour.




Thank you.


----------



## emmijohanna

Kat.Lee said:


> Sergio Rossi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110623




I think I need a pair![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

hhl4vr said:


> Beautiful. love that style and colour.







emmijohanna said:


> I think I need a pair![emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you ladies.


----------



## Shopmore

Bought this pair of Saint Laurent patent black flats for $180 at Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

My newest addition! Leyan 105 from Nordstrom. I am so in love


----------



## ScottyGal

Topshop


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi everyone, I'm not really into shoes so this is the first time I post pic of my shoes on this thread.  Ok here is what I just paid. Lapetto Lambskin in patent leather 





First time buying this brand.  Hopefully it will b comfy!


----------



## Mimmy

casseyelsie said:


> Hi everyone, I'm not really into shoes so this is the first time I post pic of my shoes on this thread.  Ok here is what I just paid. Lapetto Lambskin in patent leather
> 
> View attachment 3113065
> View attachment 3113067
> 
> 
> First time buying this brand.  Hopefully it will b comfy!




Gorgeous shoes, casseyelsie! They look perfect for fall!


----------



## Corza

Hi all, just sharing my newest shoe purchase here [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;
The Louis Vuitton Drops Flat High Boots


----------



## casseyelsie

Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous shoes, casseyelsie! They look perfect for fall!




Thanks Mimmy

Oops sorryI just noticed I spelled wrongly.  It's Repetto lol [emoji23]


----------



## amrx87

Hello all! Just added my first pair of Charlotte Olympias to my collection! Presenting the Allure! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I wore them out for me and my hubbys last hurrah of summer weekend! Perfectly manageable heel, and a very different look! I picked these up for a little more than $400 at a neiman marcus last call, so im hunting for more CO bargains!


----------



## Gerry

casseyelsie said:


> Hi everyone, I'm not really into shoes so this is the first time I post pic of my shoes on this thread.  Ok here is what I just paid. Lapetto Lambskin in patent leather
> 
> View attachment 3113065
> View attachment 3113067
> 
> 
> First time buying this brand.  Hopefully it will b comfy!


 






LOVE these. Repetto is the comfiest shoe (or one of) in the world. They make shoes for dancers, you know. And I adore the oxford style!!


----------



## casseyelsie

Gerry said:


> LOVE these. Repetto is the comfiest shoe (or one of) in the world. They make shoes for dancers, you know. And I adore the oxford style!!




I really hope so!  It's my first trial on Repetto brand [emoji16]


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Modeling pic of my newest Manolos


----------



## verychic555

Needed something to run around in.  I love the pink sole


----------



## verychic555

And these babies. Hubby didn't like them


----------



## casseyelsie

verychic555 said:


> Needed something to run around in.  I love the pink sole







verychic555 said:


> And these babies. Hubby didn't like them




Lol I think both r gorgeous!


----------



## violetnatalie

LouboutinHottie said:


> Modeling pic of my newest Manolos



These are everything! Sooo feminine.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

violetnatalie said:


> These are everything! Sooo feminine.



Thank you my dear


----------



## makeupmama

My latest from Roger Vivier


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LouboutinHottie said:


> Modeling pic of my newest Manolos



I love those. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love those. Absolutely gorgeous.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Hierophilic

Vintage Ferragamo boots in a 4.5US. It's so rare I find shoes that fit!


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

Kat.Lee said:


> Sergio Rossi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110623



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sculli

my first Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps, I want more of them now [emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ShoeConnoisseur said:


> Gorgeous!!!




Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sculli said:


> my first Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps, I want more of them now [emoji7]
> View attachment 3117092
> View attachment 3117093




Love the colour. Congrats


----------



## Purrsey

Hermes Oran in Corail color.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3117227
> 
> Hermes Oran in Corail color.




Lovely vivid colour. Congrats!


----------



## SisiEko

Karl Lagerfeld k/koktail sandals. They are solo comfy.


----------



## mcb100

Got these Frye boots since they're discounted at Off Saks 5th. Never had a pair of Frye boots before, but was looking for a good chocolate brown flat boot for fall.


----------



## SkyKat

Fueling my Isabel Marant addiction some more!


----------



## ichan

Hello!
My very first post in the shoe forum  nice to meet you all.

Just ordered these clogs from Anthropologie using their 15% off birthday discount, hope they turn out nice on me


----------



## lorihmatthews

Last shoes of the summer! Vince Blair 5.


----------



## lorihmatthews

First of the fall shoes: Banana Republic Erica in camo.


----------



## applecidered

lorihmatthews said:


> First of the fall shoes: Banana Republic Erica in camo.


That looks unique! Is that dyed calf hair? I love calf hair - I have a pair of calf hair ballet flats and I think it's a unique twist.


----------



## applecidered

Got these UGG sandals and Coach flats on sale for 65% off last weekend. I now need to get rid of a couple pairs of shoes now...


----------



## lorihmatthews

applecidered said:


> That looks unique! Is that dyed calf hair? I love calf hair - I have a pair of calf hair ballet flats and I think it's a unique twist.



Thanks! I looked on the bottom of the shoe and it says that it is indeed dyed calf hair.


----------



## Bearbear6666

Just bought these yesterday.


----------



## Peichern Tan

&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;Giuseppe Zanotti Design Sneaker's&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
Love them very much and I brought them at Barney's New York&#128081;&#128081;


----------



## Mimmy

Bearbear6666 said:


> Just bought these yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3127595
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127596
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127597



Gorgeous shoes, Bearbear; all three pairs are stunning!



Peichern Tan said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;Giuseppe Zanotti Design Sneaker's[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Love them very much and I brought them at Barney's New York[emoji146][emoji146]



I can see why you love these Peichern; both are great! I would like to borrow them, hehe!


----------



## Peichern Tan

Lol Ikr they r like the best sneaker's I ever seen n yes u can borrow it lol&#128540;&#128541;


----------



## Bearbear6666

Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous shoes, Bearbear; all three pairs are stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why you love these Peichern; both are great! I would like to borrow them, hehe!




Thank you mimmy. 1st time buying chanel shoes, hehe


----------



## Peichern Tan

Bearbear6666 said:


> Just bought these yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3127595
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127596
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127597



Btw love the shoe's you bought&#128525; Chanel is one of my fan's&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Peichern Tan

casseyelsie said:


> Hi everyone, I'm not really into shoes so this is the first time I post pic of my shoes on this thread.  Ok here is what I just paid. Lapetto Lambskin in patent leather
> 
> View attachment 3113065
> View attachment 3113067
> 
> 
> First time buying this brand.  Hopefully it will b comfy!



Love the style &#128525;


----------



## Bearbear6666

Peichern Tan said:


> Love the style [emoji7]




Thank you peichern tan. Are u from malaysia?


----------



## JuneHawk

Terrible light, but these Manolos, which he signed at a Saks event.  They are the Alba in navy suede.


----------



## casseyelsie

Bought this more than 2 months already but never use yet.  Today is gonna be Pink shoes to match my belt


----------



## Mimmy

JuneHawk said:


> Terrible light, but these Manolos, which he signed at a Saks event.  They are the Alba in navy suede.



Beautiful shoes; even better because they're signed!



casseyelsie said:


> Bought this more than 2 months already but never use yet.  Today is gonna be Pink shoes to match my belt
> 
> View attachment 3128586




I love the brogue style; with the unexpected pop of pink! [emoji177]


----------



## Peichern Tan

Bearbear6666 said:


> Thank you peichern tan. Are u from malaysia?



No I'm Australia&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Bearbear6666

Peichern Tan said:


> No I'm Australia[emoji5]&#65039;




Oh I see


----------



## Peichern Tan

Bearbear6666 said:


> Oh I see



What about u?


----------



## Bearbear6666

Peichern Tan said:


> What about u?




I was born in malaysia & still living in malaysia


----------



## Peichern Tan

Bearbear6666 said:


> I was born in malaysia & still living in malaysia



Cool and I still do go back to Malaysia for a Holiday with my whole family&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## majchi

Sculli said:


> my first Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps, I want more of them now [emoji7]
> View attachment 3117092
> View attachment 3117093


omg, so beautiful


----------



## _purseaddict_

Vans


----------



## loveydovey35

LouboutinHottie said:


> My newest addition! Leyan 105 from Nordstrom. I am so in love


These are gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## loveydovey35

Kat.Lee said:


> Sergio Rossi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110623


These are stunning! absolutely beautiful!


----------



## loveydovey35

Received my new Acquazzura Very Eugenie in nude sandals today, tried them on and the suade is so soft and beautiful! A must keep! 

Thanks for letting me share my shoe addiction with all of you.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

loveydovey35 said:


> Received my new Acquazzura Very Eugenie in nude sandals today, tried them on and the suade is so soft and beautiful! A must keep!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my shoe addiction with all of you.



They are beautiful.


----------



## randr21

loveydovey35 said:


> Received my new Acquazzura Very Eugenie in nude sandals today, tried them on and the suade is so soft and beautiful! A must keep!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my shoe addiction with all of you.



Love them, esp the color in suede, and they go great with your pedi.  Yay for platforms!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

loveydovey35 said:


> These are gorgeous, congratulations!



Thank you!!


----------



## BelleMort

So I posted this in the Sergio Rossi forum. But I'm not sure how lively that thread is and since these are my newest pairs of shoes, I figured I'd post it here too. 

 So I started buying sergio rossi shoes this summer, and most recently bought a gorgeous pair from Barneys warehouse that I was completely in love with. The second time I put on the shoe (all within one week of receiving it), the heel completely snaps in two. As beautiful as the shoe is, I was honestly appalled that a Sergio Rossi shoe, which is supposedly known for it's high craftmanship, could be so poor quality. So I contacted Barneys and they offered me a full refund, however I really really love the shoes, and they are sold out within the whole country, and a refund would still have me feeling like I lost out on my dream shoes. SO I tried to contact the manufacturer on Sergio Rossi.com and they basically told me that they ONLY deal with orders placed on their dot.com website and told me to email their corporate office, which of course ignored my email. I don't know how else to contact the manufacturer and it really doesn't seem as if they care to help. I contacted a boutique store (since they only have two in the country), and they told me they will call me back... but of course never did. I'm really disappointed in this brand, and I would like to warn others that there is absolutely no customer support or standing behind the merchandise unlike Louboutin and other high end designer brands. I know this is a long post but I was wondering if anyone had any advice as to what I should do?? Or could start a thread for me so I could ask more people? Thanks so much in advance!!!!


----------



## BelleMort

Sergio Rossi Arabesque. Sorry they come out horizontal don't know how to fix it.


----------



## BelleMort

A few days later....

Devastated


----------



## dmand2

BelleMort said:


> Sergio Rossi Arabesque. Sorry they come out horizontal don't know how to fix it.



These look insane on you!!! 



BelleMort said:


> A few days later....
> 
> Devastated



Oh, no, what went wrong - did the straps break??


----------



## dmand2

I've only just discovered this thread and let's just say I have enough shoes to wear a different pair every day of the year and always adding to my collection. 

So I don't bombard you, I'll just begin with three pairs from different designers:

         Louboutin black patent and gold Asteroid  limited edition and super rare!
         Casadei mandarin reptile platform stiletto pumps 
         Jimmy Choo Leticia strappy platform sandals

I hope you enjoy them as much as I do!


----------



## BelleMort

dmand2 said:


> These look insane on you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no, what went wrong - did the straps break??



Thank you!! 

But no the heel broke the second time I wore them, hence my first post for advice, if you have any to offer would appreciate it!


----------



## BelleMort

dmand2 said:


> I've only just discovered this thread and let's just say I have enough shoes to wear a different pair every day of the year and always adding to my collection.
> 
> So I don't bombard you, I'll just begin with three pairs from different designers:
> 
>          Louboutin black patent and gold Asteroid  limited edition and super rare!
>          Casadei mandarin reptile platform stiletto pumps
>          Jimmy Choo Leticia strappy platform sandals
> 
> I hope you enjoy them as much as I do!



Love the Jimmy Choos btw!!


----------



## Icyss

Love this two[emoji7]


----------



## JuneHawk

Icyss said:


> Love this two[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133130
> View attachment 3133131



I love the black flats!  What are they called?


----------



## _purseaddict_

BelleMort said:


> A few days later....
> 
> 
> 
> Devastated




Sorry about your shoes, but I'm also admiring your bag at the same time, do you mind telling what bag that is?


----------



## dmand2

BelleMort said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> But no the heel broke the second time I wore them, hence my first post for advice, if you have any to offer would appreciate it!




Okay, just caught up on your earlier post and what has occurred. I understand why you'd be hesitant to accept the refund, but that is at least a good fall back and means all is not lost. Have you asked Barneys to replace/pay for replacement of the heel block? They really should be prepared to do that if they cannot source you an alternative pair. If not, I hate to say it, but I'd take the refund then scout the web for a new pair because replacing a heel block is super expensive and if you can't even obtain the component you need-impossible. Sorry I can't give you cheerier advice. 



BelleMort said:


> Love the Jimmy Choos btw!!




Thank you BelleMort. 



Icyss said:


> Love this two[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133130
> View attachment 3133131




Icyss, I adore your grape RS and am SO on board with the lace-up trend!!  I'll have to add some pics of my own...


----------



## Icyss

JuneHawk said:


> I love the black flats!  What are they called?




Hi June. It's called Christy lace up flats from Aquazurra. Thank you[emoji253]


----------



## Icyss

dmand2 said:


> Okay, just caught up on your earlier post and what has occurred. I understand why you'd be hesitant to accept the refund, but that is at least a good fall back and means all is not lost. Have you asked Barneys to replace/pay for replacement of the heel block? They really should be prepared to do that if they cannot source you an alternative pair. If not, I hate to say it, but I'd take the refund then scout the web for a new pair because replacing a heel block is super expensive and if you can't even obtain the component you need-impossible. Sorry I can't give you cheerier advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you BelleMort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icyss, I adore your grape RS and am SO on board with the lace-up trend!!  I'll have to add some pics of my own...




Loving the Aquazzura lace up too. Thank you I love my new addition RS shoes[emoji253]


----------



## Icyss

dmand2 said:


> I've only just discovered this thread and let's just say I have enough shoes to wear a different pair every day of the year and always adding to my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> So I don't bombard you, I'll just begin with three pairs from different designers:
> 
> 
> 
>          Louboutin black patent and gold Asteroid  limited edition and super rare!
> 
>          Casadei mandarin reptile platform stiletto pumps
> 
>          Jimmy Choo Leticia strappy platform sandals
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy them as much as I do!




You got an awesome collections of designer shoes[emoji7]


----------



## gail13

dmand2 said:


> I've only just discovered this thread and let's just say I have enough shoes to wear a different pair every day of the year and always adding to my collection.
> 
> So I don't bombard you, I'll just begin with three pairs from different designers:
> 
>          Louboutin black patent and gold Asteroid  limited edition and super rare!
>          Casadei mandarin reptile platform stiletto pumps
>          Jimmy Choo Leticia strappy platform sandals
> 
> I hope you enjoy them as much as I do!



You amaze me and are beyond skilled at wearing beautiful, high heel shoes. I need to live thru you since I can't do these heels.


----------



## SkyKat

Birthday pressies!

Dolce and Gabbana embellished jaquard Mary Jane ballet flat annnnnnnd Aquazzura Belgravia Suede flats.

Make me feel like dorothy!


----------



## loveydovey35

randr21 said:


> Love them, esp the color in suede, and they go great with your pedi.  Yay for platforms!


Thank you! I wore them on Saturday during a trip to the mall and then dinner, they never hurt my feet and they got several stares and positive compliments.


----------



## 4Elegance

Not really the latest but the latest haven't arrived.  These were my Dubai purchase


----------



## dmand2

Icyss said:


> You got an awesome collections of designer shoes[emoji7]



Thank you Icyss! 



gail13 said:


> You amaze me and are beyond skilled at wearing beautiful, high heel shoes. I need to live thru you since I can't do these heels.



Thanks Gail13. Well, I guess I'll have to buy for two then so you can live vicariously through my shoes. :lolots:



SkyKat said:


> Birthday pressies!
> 
> Dolce and Gabbana embellished jaquard Mary Jane ballet flat annnnnnnd Aquazzura Belgravia Suede flats.
> 
> Make me feel like dorothy!



Absolutely gorgeous SkyKat, and couldn't agree more with the saying!!


----------



## dmand2

Okay, two of my latest favourites:

* Louboutin Toerless Muse in red suede
* Sophia Webster Pom Pom sandals


----------



## SkyKat

dmand2 said:


> Thank you Icyss!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Gail13. Well, I guess I'll have to buy for two then so you can live vicariously through my shoes. :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous SkyKat, and couldn't agree more with the saying!!



Thankyou lovely!

I had foot surgery 8 weeks ago and if I'm going to spend the next few months in flatties they better be pretty! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## dmand2

SkyKat said:


> Thankyou lovely!
> 
> I had foot surgery 8 weeks ago and if I'm going to spend the next few months in flatties they better be pretty!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Oh, you poor thing.  I wish you a speedy recovery. Definitely agree if you have to wear flats, they need to be gorgeous, which yours definitely are!

This reminds me, I bought these Louboutin Nude Degraspike Pumps since it was love at first sight . Then, I couldn't possibly resist buying them in black as flats.


----------



## SkyKat

Ooooh thankyou!

Oh wow they are both awesome too. Do love me a good spikey shoe!


----------



## mollyfabs

Just got these in from Angelina Voloshina. It was a tough color to find so I had to have it, then made my boyfriend take pictures


----------



## loveydovey35

I loved my first pair of Acquazzura shoes so much, that I went ahead and purchased a second pair, the Belgravia Suade Pumps in Black, they arrived today, they smell wonderful, and they fit which is always a worry of mine. Loving the cage bootie/pump look!


----------



## loveydovey35

mollyfabs said:


> Just got these in from Angelina Voloshina. It was a tough color to find so I had to have it, then made my boyfriend take pictures


Those are stunning, how nice of your bf to take pictures!


----------



## loveydovey35

dmand2 said:


> Oh, you poor thing.  I wish you a speedy recovery. Definitely agree if you have to wear flats, they need to be gorgeous, which yours definitely are!
> 
> This reminds me, I bought these Louboutin Nude Degraspike Pumps since it was love at first sight . Then, I couldn't possibly resist buying them in black as flats.


Your shoes are beautiful, the flats are very interesting, the spikes add such character and attitude to the flat, great taste!


----------



## hhl4vr

mollyfabs said:


> Just got these in from Angelina Voloshina. It was a tough color to find so I had to have it, then made my boyfriend take pictures


 
Love them -great colour


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

More flats! Love building a flats collections for days I don't want to wear heels!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

loveydovey35 said:


> I loved my first pair of Acquazzura shoes so much, that I went ahead and purchased a second pair, the Belgravia Suade Pumps in Black, they arrived today, they smell wonderful, and they fit which is always a worry of mine. Loving the cage bootie/pump look!



I love these. They are absolutely beautiful and unique. What size did you order and are they TTS like the Christy Flats? I have a pair of those in 36.


----------



## dmand2

SkyKat said:


> Ooooh thankyou!
> 
> Oh wow they are both awesome too. Do love me a good spikey shoe!



Thanks SkyKat.  I'm a huge spikes fan too! 



mollyfabs said:


> Just got these in from Angelina Voloshina. It was a tough color to find so I had to have it, then made my boyfriend take pictures



These are gorgeous mollyfabs and great posing and photography by your BF. 



loveydovey35 said:


> I loved my first pair of Acquazzura shoes so much, that I went ahead and purchased a second pair, the Belgravia Suade Pumps in Black, they arrived today, they smell wonderful, and they fit which is always a worry of mine. Loving the cage bootie/pump look!



Loving these!!! 



loveydovey35 said:


> Your shoes are beautiful, the flats are very interesting, the spikes add such character and attitude to the flat, great taste!



Thank you so much loveydovey35.  I'm really a HIGH heels girl at heart, but occasionally one does need to wear flats and the detail in these meant I just couldn't resist.


----------



## randr21

dmand2 said:


> Oh, you poor thing.  I wish you a speedy recovery. Definitely agree if you have to wear flats, they need to be gorgeous, which yours definitely are!
> 
> This reminds me, I bought these Louboutin Nude Degraspike Pumps since it was love at first sight . Then, I couldn't possibly resist buying them in black as flats.



I don't think I've seen a more perfect fit on these shoes in recent times.  The nude pair makes your legs look like they're forever long, and the black flats are just the right amount of coquettish bad girl.  

Your narrow feet are made for Loubs, and shoes in general!


----------



## rdgldy

dmand2 said:


> Oh, you poor thing.  I wish you a speedy recovery. Definitely agree if you have to wear flats, they need to be gorgeous, which yours definitely are!
> 
> 
> 
> This reminds me, I bought these Louboutin Nude Degraspike Pumps since it was love at first sight . Then, I couldn't possibly resist buying them in black as flats.




Both pair are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Just ordered these cute Maje/Minnetonka collab-


----------



## randr21

loveydovey35 said:


> I loved my first pair of Acquazzura shoes so much, that I went ahead and purchased a second pair, the Belgravia Suade Pumps in Black, they arrived today, they smell wonderful, and they fit which is always a worry of mine. Loving the cage bootie/pump look!



How high is the heel and do they run tts?  Your pics are tempting me to get them with neiman's promo right now.


----------



## dmand2

randr21 said:


> I don't think I've seen a more perfect fit on these shoes in recent times.  The nude pair makes your legs look like they're forever long, and the black flats are just the right amount of coquettish bad girl.
> 
> Your narrow feet are made for Loubs, and shoes in general!



Oh, randr21, thank you for the compliments.  I am very fortunate in that I have VERY narrow feet with a high arch so I was just born to rock Loubs especially (and all shoes) - I'm just doing my civic duty. 



rdgldy said:


> Both pair are gorgeous!!!!!



Thanks so much rdgldy! 



rdgldy said:


> Just ordered these cute Maje/Minnetonka collab-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137010



Oooh, can't wait for mod shots!!


----------



## rdgldy

dmand2 said:


> Oh, randr21, thank you for the compliments.  I am very fortunate in that I have VERY narrow feet with a high arch so I was just born to rock Loubs especially (and all shoes) - I'm just doing my civic duty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much rdgldy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, can't wait for mod shots!!




Maje/Minnetonka-cute and comfy, they feel like slippers!


----------



## candy2100

Those caught
My eye as well- nice!

How would you compare them to regular minnetonkas?


----------



## rdgldy

candy2100 said:


> Those caught
> My eye as well- nice!
> 
> How would you compare them to regular minnetonkas?


I honestly haven't ever worn the regular ones.


----------



## verychic555

4Elegance said:


> View attachment 3135106
> 
> Not really the latest but the latest haven't arrived.  These were my Dubai purchase



Really like those. Very different.


----------



## dmand2

rdgldy said:


> Maje/Minnetonka-cute and comfy, they feel like slippers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139000
> View attachment 3139003



Love these and especially the pairing with the distressed jeans!


----------



## 4Elegance

verychic555 said:


> Really like those. Very different.




Thank you.  I don't think the pic does it any justice.  My niece says I take horrible pictures lol [emoji17]


----------



## 4Elegance

My latest pair of Saint Laurents


----------



## mrsinsyder

Just bought these - came out to a good deal with Neiman Marcus + eb@tes


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Lovely additions everyone!

New to my Manolo collection: The Rogustta in black patent leather.


----------



## mrsinsyder

I need to ban myself, but I couldn't resist Amazon's 20% off promotion -


----------



## SkyKat

mrsinsyder said:


> I need to ban myself, but I couldn't resist Amazon's 20% off promotion -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140946



So much cuteness! I've always loved these shoes!


----------



## SkyKat

I'm obsessed with the Portofino range and I think shoes are the only thing I'm going to be able to afford!

LOOOOVE them!

Lucky I went half a size up instead of half a size down (don't come in half sizes) as my foot is a bit swollen still after my op.  I have the cutest basket bag, now I need to find the perfect spring dress to match them all up with


----------



## manons88

I purchased these


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Latest. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Super comfy. Hermes, Joueuse.


----------



## casseyelsie

SkyKat said:


> I'm obsessed with the Portofino range and I think shoes are the only thing I'm going to be able to afford!
> 
> LOOOOVE them!
> 
> Lucky I went half a size up instead of half a size down (don't come in half sizes) as my foot is a bit swollen still after my op.  I have the cutest basket bag, now I need to find the perfect spring dress to match them all up with




OMG I love your espadrilles so much.  I wish this brand is available in my country for me to try on.  I wouldn't dare to order online.  Sizes for different brand can be different. [emoji7][emoji7] such a cheerful shoes!


----------



## loveydovey35

randr21 said:


> How high is the heel and do they run tts?  Your pics are tempting me to get them with neiman's promo right now.


the heel is a solid 4", i say get them, especially if you have a promo code, if they don't fit or you don't like them, return them


----------



## SkyKat

casseyelsie said:


> OMG I love your espadrilles so much.  I wish this brand is available in my country for me to try on.  I wouldn't dare to order online.  Sizes for different brand can be different. [emoji7][emoji7] such a cheerful shoes!



Yeah it's hard taking a gamble!  I can't get any of this stuff where I live so I have to either take a punt or miss out, lucky in this case it worked out!

I do find compared to my other shoes that D&G run a little small.


----------



## iamrose

Bought my first Roger Vivier pumps over the weekend. Got a little crazy shopping! Love the colors. Also bought 2 lanvin pumps and breaking one in as we speak


----------



## missjenny2679

A holy grail find, and in almost mint condition! Chloe Candbury (Edith) black boots! Woohoo!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Rockstuds


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## clu13

More Naot sandals - trying to stick with comfortable orthopedic shoes


----------



## katrice9000

iamrose said:


> View attachment 3142811
> 
> 
> Bought my first Roger Vivier pumps over the weekend. Got a little crazy shopping! Love the colors. Also bought 2 lanvin pumps and breaking one in as we speak




Beautiful! Nice picks


----------



## hikarupanda

My first pair Charlotte Olympia from hubby! Love! https://instagram.com/p/8Uro4KvULK/


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

Bought these as my bday gift to myself while in NYC (after buying the Wave bag at Houston's new Tod's store). Love them. Had to spend a couple days torturing my tootsies to stretch them out, but they are comfy now! Compliments all the time!!


----------



## Mimmy

hikarupanda said:


> My first pair Charlotte Olympia from hubby! Love! https://instagram.com/p/8Uro4KvULK/
> View attachment 3145334



So cute!



LaDoctorFutura said:


> View attachment 3145346
> 
> Bought these as my bday gift to myself while in NYC (after buying the Wave bag at Houston's new Tod's store). Love them. Had to spend a couple days torturing my tootsies to stretch them out, but they are comfy now! Compliments all the time!!



Great looking shoes! Happy belated birthday!


----------



## casseyelsie

LaDoctorFutura said:


> View attachment 3145346
> 
> Bought these as my bday gift to myself while in NYC (after buying the Wave bag at Houston's new Tod's store). Love them. Had to spend a couple days torturing my tootsies to stretch them out, but they are comfy now! Compliments all the time!!




Very nice!


----------



## mrsinsyder

My Nudists arrived!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

mrsinsyder said:


> My Nudists arrived!
> 
> View attachment 3145747



Absolutely love! These are so gorgeous.


----------



## maja2506

Prada flats


----------



## gatorpooh

Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots in Topo &#10084;
&#65039;


----------



## dmand2

4Elegance said:


> Thank you.  I don't think the pic does it any justice.  My niece says I take horrible pictures lol [emoji17]



Don't worry, I am the WORST at taking pics. Maybe we should create a thread about how to take decent selfies. :giggles:



4Elegance said:


> View attachment 3139257
> 
> My latest pair of Saint Laurents



ADORE these!! 



mrsinsyder said:


> Just bought these - came out to a good deal with Neiman Marcus + eb@tes
> 
> Love these - can't beat a simple strappy sandal and this new semi-metallic, textured like print is just great!
> 
> View attachment 3139799





LouboutinHottie said:


> Lovely additions everyone!
> 
> +1
> 
> New to my Manolo collection: The Rogustta in black patent leather.
> 
> These are stunning LouboutinHottie!  I am addicted to lace-up shoes.
> 
> PS VERY impressed with your incredibly well organised wish list.





Sarah_sarah said:


> Latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141177
> 
> Super comfy. Hermes, Joueuse.



Loving these Sarah_sarah!! Immediately mentally accessorising them with my various Hermes cuffs.


----------



## daisydream

gatorpooh said:


> Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots in Topo [emoji173]
> &#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146100




Those are stunning!


----------



## dmand2

iamrose said:


> View attachment 3142811
> 
> 
> Bought my first Roger Vivier pumps over the weekend. Got a little crazy shopping! Love the colors. Also bought 2 lanvin pumps and breaking one in as we speak



Join the spree club iamrose! You've done well!! Loving these - the red is gorgeous. Post more mod shots!! 



missjenny2679 said:


> A holy grail find, and in almost mint condition! Chloe Candbury (Edith) black boots! Woohoo!!!
> View attachment 3143918



Congrats!!



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Rockstuds



Beautiful colour. 



Pollie-Jean said:


>



These are great Pollie-Jean. Love the textured leather.



LaDoctorFutura said:


> View attachment 3145346
> 
> Bought these as my bday gift to myself while in NYC (after buying the Wave bag at Houston's new Tod's store). Love them. Had to spend a couple days torturing my tootsies to stretch them out, but they are comfy now! Compliments all the time!!



Happy birthday LaDoctorFutura! artyhat: Loving these. Great detail and no doubt worth that initial bit of torture!!  So versatile.


----------



## daisydream

just ordered these and I'm so excited!


----------



## dmand2

hikarupanda said:


> My first pair Charlotte Olympia from hubby! Love! https://instagram.com/p/8Uro4KvULK/
> View attachment 3145334


I LOVE Charlotte Olympia AND I adore cats so of course these are magic!  What a great pressie from your thoughtful hubby. I'm not much of a flats gal, but these may have me changing my mind...

For now, my latest Charlotte Olympia's - the Rising Star strappy sandals. I've styled these with Josh Goot printed structured top; Rag & Bone leather skorts; and Hermes black & gold CDC.


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

dmand2 said:


> Join the spree club iamrose! You've done well!! Loving these - the red is gorgeous. Post more mod shots!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are great Pollie-Jean. Love the textured leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday LaDoctorFutura! artyhat: Loving these. Great detail and no doubt worth that initial bit of torture!!  So versatile.




actually wearing them out now for sushi! They are so comfy!!


----------



## dmand2

mrsinsyder said:


> My Nudists arrived!
> 
> View attachment 3145747



Mrsinsyder - these were made for you! They look perfect on. 



maja2506 said:


> Prada flats
> View attachment 3145955



Wow, these are flats?! Gorgeous.



gatorpooh said:


> Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots in Topo &#10084;
> &#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146100



Hot, hot, hot, gatorpooh!


----------



## iamrose

dmand2 said:


> Mrsinsyder - these were made for you! They look perfect on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, these are flats?! Gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot, hot, hot, gatorpooh!




[emoji7] I want these! Great choice!


----------



## dmand2

Another new-ish pair - one of my faves: Louboutin Iriza 120 patent leather in Papaye. Styled with a fun dress on which there is a print of the NYC skyline; Hermes black/gold CDC; and large Prada Purple Saffiano Lux tote. (The shoes are currently too large as I have experienced significant weight loss over the past several months due to stress/health issues - so shoe inserts are now required. Wish I'd known that before I raced out the door to the movies and almost broke my ankles several times! ) Sorry also that the photos are a bit blurry. At least you can see the most important part - the SHOES!!


----------



## krissa

dmand2 said:


> Another new-ish pair - one of my faves: Louboutin Iriza 120 patent leather in Papaye. Styled with a fun dress on which there is a print of the NYC skyline; Hermes black/gold CDC; and large Prada Purple Saffiano Lux tote. (The shoes are currently too large as I have experienced significant weight loss over the past several months due to stress/health issues - so shoe inserts are now required. Wish I'd known that before I raced out the door to the movies and almost broke my ankles several times! ) Sorry also that the photos are a bit blurry. At least you can see the most important part - the SHOES!!




So gorgeous!!


----------



## dmand2

daisydream said:


> View attachment 3146177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ordered these and I'm so excited!



OMG - LOVE these!!!  Cannot wait for mod shots!! 



LaDoctorFutura said:


> actually wearing them out now for sushi! They are so comfy!!



Perfect - they are such an all occasion shoe!  Snap a quick pick to share if you get the chance.


----------



## casseyelsie

dmand2 said:


> Another new-ish pair - one of my faves: Louboutin Iriza 120 patent leather in Papaye. Styled with a fun dress on which there is a print of the NYC skyline; Hermes black/gold CDC; and large Prada Purple Saffiano Lux tote. (The shoes are currently too large as I have experienced significant weight loss over the past several months due to stress/health issues - so shoe inserts are now required. Wish I'd known that before I raced out the door to the movies and almost broke my ankles several times! ) Sorry also that the photos are a bit blurry. At least you can see the most important part - the SHOES!!




Love that sexy red stilettos! [emoji7]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

dmand2 said:


> Another new-ish pair - one of my faves: Louboutin Iriza 120 patent leather in Papaye. Styled with a fun dress on which there is a print of the NYC skyline; Hermes black/gold CDC; and large Prada Purple Saffiano Lux tote. (The shoes are currently too large as I have experienced significant weight loss over the past several months due to stress/health issues - so shoe inserts are now required. Wish I'd known that before I raced out the door to the movies and almost broke my ankles several times! ) Sorry also that the photos are a bit blurry. At least you can see the most important part - the SHOES!!



I love your shoe collection. I want to play in your closet.


----------



## iamrose

dmand2 said:


> Join the spree club iamrose! You've done well!! Loving these - the red is gorgeous. Post more mod shots!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are great Pollie-Jean. Love the textured leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday LaDoctorFutura! artyhat: Loving these. Great detail and no doubt worth that initial bit of torture!!  So versatile.




Thank you! Taking these babies out for a spin aka breaking them in [emoji4]


----------



## maja2506

dmand2 said:


> Another new-ish pair - one of my faves: Louboutin Iriza 120 patent leather in Papaye. Styled with a fun dress on which there is a print of the NYC skyline; Hermes black/gold CDC; and large Prada Purple Saffiano Lux tote. (The shoes are currently too large as I have experienced significant weight loss over the past several months due to stress/health issues - so shoe inserts are now required. Wish I'd known that before I raced out the door to the movies and almost broke my ankles several times! ) Sorry also that the photos are a bit blurry. At least you can see the most important part - the SHOES!!




Love those - really cool color [emoji7]


----------



## iamrose

Lanvin black lambskin ballerinas. Super comfy! Just make sure you get the sizing right. I'm new to Lanvin and heard it's one of the comfiest flats out there. Been buying Sam edelmans and wear them out in 6 mos or so. But I wasn't pleased with the last SE I bought. Popularity went up so I guess quality got compromised.


----------



## IramImtiaz

iamrose said:


> View attachment 3147313
> 
> 
> Lanvin black lambskin ballerinas. Super comfy! Just make sure you get the sizing right. I'm new to Lanvin and heard it's one of the comfiest flats out there. Been buying Sam edelmans and wear them out in 6 mos or so. But I wasn't pleased with the last SE I bought. Popularity went up so I guess quality got compromised.




They're lovely [emoji7][emoji7] did you stay true to size?


----------



## iamrose

IramImtiaz said:


> They're lovely [emoji7][emoji7] did you stay true to size?




I'm a size 7.5 and the SA suggested I go a half a size up so I got 2 flats in 38. But wearing the first pair over 8 hours made it obvious 38 was still too tight. I went back to the boutique to exchange these to a 39 instead. Now they feel so much better. Too bad for the first pair I've tried, they're being stretched at the cobbler.


----------



## IramImtiaz

iamrose said:


> I'm a size 7.5 and the SA suggested I go a half a size up so I got 2 flats in 38. But wearing the first pair over 8 hours made it obvious 38 was still too tight. I went back to the boutique to exchange these to a 39 instead. Now they feel so much better. Too bad for the first pair I've tried, they're being stretched at the cobbler.




Ok thank you! I'm in the market for a pair of flats so I'll check these out!


----------



## dmand2

casseyelsie said:


> Love that sexy red stilettos! [emoji7]





NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love your shoe collection. I want to play in your closet.





maja2506 said:


> Love those - really cool color [emoji7]



Thank you so much casseyelsie, NikkisABagGirl and maja2506!  I'll post mod shots soon of the matching patent leather Riviera clutch!! 

NikkisABagGirl - I've actually had a few requests for this, so maybe I can charge an admission fee and put that towards more shoe purchases. LOL.


----------



## dmand2

iamrose said:


> Thank you! Taking these babies out for a spin aka breaking them in [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146853



Adore this stunning fuchsia colour and the matching crossbody ties it in perfectly - !



iamrose said:


> View attachment 3147313
> 
> 
> Lanvin black lambskin ballerinas. Super comfy! Just make sure you get the sizing right. I'm new to Lanvin and heard it's one of the comfiest flats out there. Been buying Sam edelmans and wear them out in 6 mos or so. But I wasn't pleased with the last SE I bought. Popularity went up so I guess quality got compromised.



Not a flats girl generally, but sometimes one has to wear them, so really appreciate the advice. I also like that these look like they could fit in a purse for the end of a night of dancing.  

Sadly often there is that correlation in drop in quality with increase in popularity - not cool!


----------



## abs914

I purchased these boots back during the Nordstrom Anniverary sale but only threw them on quickly to test sizing and comfort, I didn't inspect too closely. I took them out of the box for the first time a few days ago and noticed there's a pretty sizable gap in the calf area. It's my first time with shorter boots so I wasn't sure if maybe that extra space can't be helped? Figured I'd ask here to see whether or not they're keepers [emoji4]. TIA.


----------



## maja2506

CL degradee 


Prada


----------



## Sarah_sarah

CL brogues.


----------



## alexandracyn

Manolo Blahnik hangisi [emoji170]


----------



## Mimmy

abs914 said:


> I purchased these boots back during the Nordstrom Anniverary sale but only threw them on quickly to test sizing and comfort, I didn't inspect too closely. I took them out of the box for the first time a few days ago and noticed there's a pretty sizable gap in the calf area. It's my first time with shorter boots so I wasn't sure if maybe that extra space can't be helped? Figured I'd ask here to see whether or not they're keepers [emoji4]. TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150204
> View attachment 3150205




I like these; they look great! If there is no zipper, short boots often have a bit of a gap to allow you to get your foot in.


----------



## Mimmy

maja2506 said:


> CL degradee
> View attachment 3150264
> 
> Prada
> View attachment 3150266



Both of these pairs are gorgeous, maja!



Sarah_sarah said:


> CL brogues.
> View attachment 3150366



Beautiful brogues, Sarah! These will be amazing for Fall!



alexandracyn said:


> View attachment 3151263
> 
> Manolo Blahnik hangisi [emoji170]



Stunning, alexandra! These look amazing on you!


----------



## maja2506

Mimmy said:


> Both of these pairs are gorgeous, maja!




Thank you!


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

abs914 said:


> I purchased these boots back during the Nordstrom Anniverary sale but only threw them on quickly to test sizing and comfort, I didn't inspect too closely. I took them out of the box for the first time a few days ago and noticed there's a pretty sizable gap in the calf area. It's my first time with shorter boots so I wasn't sure if maybe that extra space can't be helped? Figured I'd ask here to see whether or not they're keepers [emoji4]. TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150204
> View attachment 3150205



I like them! Keep them, they are supa cute. Plus it looks like that's the way they should be worn.


----------



## dmand2

abs914 said:


> I purchased these boots back during the Nordstrom Anniverary sale but only threw them on quickly to test sizing and comfort, I didn't inspect too closely. I took them out of the box for the first time a few days ago and noticed there's a pretty sizable gap in the calf area. It's my first time with shorter boots so I wasn't sure if maybe that extra space can't be helped? Figured I'd ask here to see whether or not they're keepers [emoji4]. TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150204
> View attachment 3150205



I really like these as they look like a really comfortable and versatile boot that could be worn alone (skirts, shorts, dresses), with stockings, over jeans (like you have here) or other pants, under wide leg pants. Looking at them, there's no noticeable gap. Unless that's a personal thing that will niggle at you, I say rock them!! 



ShoeConnoisseur said:


> I like them! Keep them, they are supa cute. Plus it looks like that's the way they should be worn.



+ 1



maja2506 said:


> CL degradee
> View attachment 3150264
> 
> Prada
> View attachment 3150266



Love and love! 



Sarah_sarah said:


> CL brogues.
> View attachment 3150366



Nice. I haven't seen the CL brogues before. I'm sort of known as a heels gal, save for a few flats (the CL Degraspikes included). I'd love to know how you find these after a bit of wear.



alexandracyn said:


> View attachment 3151263
> 
> Manolo Blahnik hangisi [emoji170]



Gorgeous. Adore the bling and love the boudoir photography!


----------



## abs914

Mimmy said:


> I like these; they look great! If there is no zipper, short boots often have a bit of a gap to allow you to get your foot in.







ShoeConnoisseur said:


> I like them! Keep them, they are supa cute. Plus it looks like that's the way they should be worn.







dmand2 said:


> I really like these as they look like a really comfortable and versatile boot that could be worn alone (skirts, shorts, dresses), with stockings, over jeans (like you have here) or other pants, under wide leg pants. Looking at them, there's no noticeable gap. Unless that's a personal thing that will niggle at you, I say rock them!! :




Thanks for the replies!! I was definitely second guessing the boots but I think I'll keep them [emoji4]


----------



## euliandra

Here's my new butterfly twists. They are super comfy. 
Still waiting for my aerosole to be delivered.


----------



## 4Elegance

Beautiful purchases everyone.  Here are my new fall boots.  It was love at first sight [emoji4]


----------



## maja2506

4Elegance said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone.  Here are my new fall boots.  It was love at first sight [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152195




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

loveydovey35 said:


> I loved my first pair of Acquazzura shoes so much, that I went ahead and purchased a second pair, the Belgravia Suade Pumps in Black, they arrived today, they smell wonderful, and they fit which is always a worry of mine. Loving the cage bootie/pump look!



cute shoes. it actually looks a lot better when it on fit than the pictures online.  Are they comfortable??


----------



## luckyblackdress

SkyKat said:


> I'm obsessed with the Portofino range and I think shoes are the only thing I'm going to be able to afford!
> 
> LOOOOVE them!
> 
> Lucky I went half a size up instead of half a size down (don't come in half sizes) as my foot is a bit swollen still after my op.  I have the cutest basket bag, now I need to find the perfect spring dress to match them all up with


these are super cute, Check the bottom of yours, I have a similar style of shoe. 
If the bottom is mostly rope too, you can't wear them on damp ground - the shoe absorbs all the moisture and gets soggy/heavy.
I was really surprised when I found out my pair did that.

But, I LOVE the scene on yours 10x better than my dark floral


----------



## luckyblackdress

rdgldy said:


> Just ordered these cute Maje/Minnetonka collab-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137010


these look interesting. I'd love to see some styling/modeling shots


----------



## dmand2

abs914 said:


> Thanks for the replies!! I was definitely second guessing the boots but I think I'll keep them [emoji4]



Great choice abs914!! 



euliandra said:


> Here's my new butterfly twists. They are super comfy.
> Still waiting for my aerosole to be delivered.



So pretty euliandra.  These will be really nice dressed up or down. 



4Elegance said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone.  Here are my new fall boots.  It was love at first sight [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152195



Hot, hot, hot!!


----------



## l.ch.

alexandracyn said:


> View attachment 3151263
> 
> manolo blahnik hangisi [emoji170]



wow!


----------



## l.ch.

These are amazing! Are these the balenciaga ones?
I was referring to you 4Elegance.... Sorry forgot to quote you...


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Tory Burch Raleigh wedges


----------



## mcb100

Got two pairs of fall boots from DSW. The black flat boots I plan on wearing to the office with black dresses and skirts (since I already got a pair of brown Frye flat boots that I've been wearing with my skinny jeans tucked into them.) because I wouldn't be able to tuck my jeans into these boots, my calves fit them just right with only bare skin. (Which is okay, because I have another pair of boots to wear jeans with, like I said.) They were on sale down from 180.00. And then the tan pair I plan to wear on dinners out with skinny jeans, and they were on sale down from about 140.00.


----------



## 4Elegance

l.ch. said:


> These are amazing! Are these the balenciaga ones?
> 
> I was referring to you 4Elegance.... Sorry forgot to quote you...




Thank you.  No they aren't Balenciaga.  These are Saint Laurent [emoji4]


----------



## ScottyGal

My Dune boots have finally given up (after 6 years!) so I treated myself to a new pair of boots for the autumn/winter - Timberland


----------



## glamorkills

Got these 3.1 Phillip Lim babies on sale from FWRD by Elyse Walker for less than 200. My first pair of mules  so excited to wear them out on my trip to NY in a week.


----------



## Sandi.el

For the never ending Rainy Days to come


----------



## mirannda

6 inch Lace AV heels  super comfy by the way


----------



## emmijohanna

Jimmy Choo Addison pumps!


----------



## chessmont

emmijohanna said:


> View attachment 3156327
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Addison pumps!



JC are so comfortable despite the pointy toe, and that heel height looks doable even for me


----------



## dmand2

glamorkills said:


> Got these 3.1 Phillip Lim babies on sale from FWRD by Elyse Walker for less than 200. My first pair of mules  so excited to wear them out on my trip to NY in a week.



These ROCK! You will look right at home in NYC.  I have THE best leather jacket with big over-sized fur collar that would tie in your edgy vibe so well. 



Sandi.el said:


> View attachment 3155753
> 
> 
> For the never ending Rainy Days to come



Cute!  Love the bit of detail at the ankle base. 



mirannda said:


> 6 inch Lace AV heels  super comfy by the way



Loving these mirannda. They remind me of the D&G, which released a similar peep-toe style. 



emmijohanna said:


> View attachment 3156327
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Addison pumps!



Lovely emmijohanna. Ivory simplicity and beauty!


----------



## dmand2

Nice new pair of LK Bennett Black 'Flora' textured gold pumps. These have a fabulous textural detail and tone so they look incredible in the light. These photos don't quite do them justice, but give you an idea. Super comfortable too.


----------



## casseyelsie

Love looking at all high heels posted here.  I envy u girls!  The highest heels I can wear is 2 inch only!


----------



## dmand2

casseyelsie said:


> Love looking at all high heels posted here.  I envy u girls!  The highest heels I can wear is 2 inch only!


Hi casseyelsie! Enjoy the eye candy and you never know...I wasn't born in 7" heels (just 2" ones) :lolots:. After a lot of practise, it becomes second nature and the height and pitch grows and becomes easier. In the meantime, live vicariously!


----------



## casseyelsie

dmand2 said:


> Hi casseyelsie! Enjoy the eye candy and you never know...I wasn't born in 7" heels (just 2" ones) :lolots:. After a lot of practise, it becomes second nature and the height and pitch grows and becomes easier. In the meantime, live vicariously!




[emoji23] I bought 2 higher heels (3" n 5"). They ended up as display.  But u r right!  Practice, practice, practice!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I found these at Yoogi's and they are new. Valentino bow flops.


----------



## 4Elegance

Wanted a pair of comfy stylish boots so ordered these UGGs.  So happy I did.  I'll be living in them this winter [emoji4]


----------



## reddfoxx1

4Elegance said:


> Wanted a pair of comfy stylish boots so ordered these UGGs.  So happy I did.  I'll be living in them this winter [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157674



That's a fresh design. Puts me in the mind of the SW 50/50. Nice!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Sandal season is over but I had to buy these Lola Cruz sandals cuz the price was too good. I have these in another color and after 2 summers I officially murdered them. 

They retail for $250 each but I got them $170 total!


----------



## 4Elegance

reddfoxx1 said:


> That's a fresh design. Puts me in the mind of the SW 50/50. Nice!




Yes they are somewhat similar but only $250 with a coupon I have.  In addition they feel just like the classic UGG.  Doesn't get much better


----------



## JuneHawk

4Elegance said:


> Wanted a pair of comfy stylish boots so ordered these UGGs.  So happy I did.  I'll be living in them this winter [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157674



They look great!  I'm not a fan of the traditional Uggs but I love these.  I recently bought a pair of combat style Uggs that I need to photograph and post here.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

4Elegance said:


> Wanted a pair of comfy stylish boots so ordered these UGGs.  So happy I did.  I'll be living in them this winter [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157674



Love these.


----------



## 4Elegance

JuneHawk said:


> They look great!  I'm not a fan of the traditional Uggs but I love these.  I recently bought a pair of combat style Uggs that I need to photograph and post here.




Yes please do.  UGGs have some cool designs this season [emoji4]


----------



## 4Elegance

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love these.




Thank you.  They fit great


----------



## JuneHawk

Here they are. Not my latest, I have been slacking in keeping up! I also need to do some updating and housecleaning on my shoe collection thread.

Ugg Marela. I don't think they are from the season.


----------



## 4Elegance

JuneHawk said:


> Here they are. Not my latest, I have been slacking in keeping up! I also need to do some updating and housecleaning on my shoe collection thread.
> 
> Ugg Marela. I don't think they are from the season.
> View attachment 3158130




Oh I love these.  Where did you purchase?


----------



## JuneHawk

4Elegance said:


> Oh I love these.  Where did you purchase?




I got them at DSW!


----------



## dmand2

casseyelsie said:


> [emoji23] I bought 2 higher heels (3" n 5"). They ended up as display.  But u r right!  Practice, practice, practice!



:lolots:


NikkisABagGirl said:


> I found these at Yoogi's and they are new. Valentino bow flops.



Super cute and loving the classic Louboutin D'Orsay pumps. Guess I'll have to do some 'browsing'... Thanks NikkisABagGirl.



4Elegance said:


> Wanted a pair of comfy stylish boots so ordered these UGGs.  So happy I did.  I'll be living in them this winter [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157674



Feeling warm and cuddly just looking at these 4Elegance...:sunnies



sunnysideup8283 said:


> Sandal season is over but I had to buy these Lola Cruz sandals cuz the price was too good. I have these in another color and after 2 summers I officially murdered them.
> 
> They retail for $250 each but I got them $170 total!
> 
> SCORE!! Great work sunnysideup8283!  Loving these in both colours.
> 
> View attachment 3157692
> View attachment 3157693


----------



## leechiyong

Rowen Preston flats in embossed croc with my Toy SDJ:


----------



## maja2506

leechiyong said:


> Rowen Preston flats in embossed croc with my Toy SDJ:




That's cute [emoji4]


----------



## Sandi.el

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I found these at Yoogi's and they are new. Valentino bow flops.




Love them!


----------



## leechiyong

maja2506 said:


> That's cute [emoji4]


Thank you!


----------



## dmand2

leechiyong said:


> Rowen Preston flats in embossed croc with my Toy SDJ:



Hi leechiyong! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!!!!!!! The colour of the bag is especially sublime. Pink perfection.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sandi.el said:


> Love them!



Thanks!


----------



## leechiyong

dmand2 said:


> Hi leechiyong! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!!!!!!! The colour of the bag is especially sublime. Pink perfection.



Thanks so much!  It's such a great shade; really gives such a tiny bag some pop.


----------



## nascar fan

[emoji4]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Loefller Randall


----------



## leechiyong

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3160302
> View attachment 3160303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4]


Love the detail on the heels!


----------



## ichan

These Marc by Marc Jacob dog flats. Their LA store doesn't have my size so the vegas store will ship the shoes to me and should arrive in a few days  can't wait!


----------



## dmand2

leechiyong said:


> Thanks so much!  It's such a great shade; really gives such a tiny bag some pop.







nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3160302
> View attachment 3160303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4]



Loving these nascar fan! I have many Chanel bags, but never ventured into the shoes...but this is definite incentive to do so! 



ichan said:


> These Marc by Marc Jacob dog flats. Their LA store doesn't have my size so the vegas store will ship the shoes to me and should arrive in a few days  can't wait!



Super cute!


----------



## Mimmy

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3160302
> View attachment 3160303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4]



Stunning, nascar!



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Loefller Randall



Beautiful wedges, NikkisABagGirl!



ichan said:


> These Marc by Marc Jacob dog flats. Their LA store doesn't have my size so the vegas store will ship the shoes to me and should arrive in a few days  can't wait!



So cute, ichan! I have mouse flats; I may need dog flats too! [emoji190]


----------



## ScottyGal

Carvela flats. My puggy approves &#128054;


----------



## ScottyGal

ichan said:


> These Marc by Marc Jacob dog flats. Their LA store doesn't have my size so the vegas store will ship the shoes to me and should arrive in a few days  can't wait!



These are the best shoes ever - I get so many compliments on mine (two pairs). They are also insanely comfy &#9825;


----------



## Juliemvis

My new flats


----------



## lms910

Two new pebbley matching babies!


----------



## dmand2

_Lee said:


> Carvela flats. My puggy approves &#128054;



Loving these _Lee (and your adorable pup too!!) . This isn't a designer I'm familiar with. I'll definitely have to do some googling. 



lms910 said:


> Two new pebbley matching babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161425



Gorgeous lms910! What a great pair.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

_Lee said:


> Carvela flats. My puggy approves &#128054;



These are beautiful.


----------



## 4Elegance

Couldn't let triple points pass me buy do I took home these two


----------



## Coocho

These are from Atelier Mercadal - a French brand that is luckily is not very popular but of very good quality (the best possible combination for a great pair of ********ically priced shoes)
They are made of suede.
I made a resolution this year to learn to wear heels. After I have mastered 6 cm,
I bought these 7 cm beauties to celebrate my success this weekend.
I really think that greyish checkers balance out gaudy crystal buckles so that these shoes don't look like they should be worn only in the  evenings.
I plan to wear them at work during autumn and winter to have something shiny to look at


----------



## lovemysavior

My hubby was out of town in training last week and he came home with these Jimmy Choo heels for me. I love them so much!


----------



## maja2506

4Elegance said:


> View attachment 3161884
> View attachment 3161885
> 
> 
> Couldn't let triple points pass me buy do I took home these two




Love Valentinos. I still can't believe how much they cost in US...


----------



## dmand2

maja2506 said:


> Love Valentinos. I still can't believe how much they cost in US...



Hun, try living in sad little Australia - plain Jane Valentino 100 heels (basic black patent/poudre for eg) if you're lucky enough to find them AND in your size are about $1350 ($980)!!! And that's just for the boring, standard options; forget about new season fashion styles!!


----------



## kikikaboom

Stuart Weitzman Lowland Over the knee boots in black  Really expensive here in Germany


----------



## ichan

dmand2 said:


> Super cute!





Mimmy said:


> So cute, ichan! I have mouse flats; I may need dog flats too! [emoji190]





_Lee said:


> These are the best shoes ever - I get so many compliments on mine (two pairs). They are also insanely comfy &#9825;



Thanks all ^^ my package was delivered yesterday and guess what, Marc Jacob Vegas store only shipped me one shoe...  it's missing the right shoe lololol so they're sending me the missing one and hopefully I got the full pair tomorrow!

Yes Mimmy I saw the mouse flats too in the store and they are soooo cute! Love them animal shoes!

_Lee do you have both of the cat and dog flats? I was having a hard time deciding between them actually >< but chose the dog since I'm more a dog person hehe


----------



## ichan

Coocho said:


> These are from Atelier Mercadal - a French brand that is luckily is not very popular but of very good quality (the best possible combination for a great pair of ********ically priced shoes)
> They are made of suede.
> I made a resolution this year to learn to wear heels. After I have mastered 6 cm,
> I bought these 7 cm beauties to celebrate my success this weekend.
> I really think that greyish checkers balance out gaudy crystal buckles so that these shoes don't look like they should be worn only in the  evenings.
> I plan to wear them at work during autumn and winter to have something shiny to look at


So beautiful and classy! Hope you enjoy your purchase


----------



## ScottyGal

ichan said:


> Thanks all ^^ my package was delivered yesterday and guess what, Marc Jacob Vegas store only shipped me one shoe...  it's missing the right shoe lololol so they're sending me the missing one and hopefully I got the full pair tomorrow!
> 
> Yes Mimmy I saw the mouse flats too in the store and they are soooo cute! Love them animal shoes!
> 
> _Lee do you have both of the cat and dog flats? I was having a hard time deciding between them actually >< but chose the dog since I'm more a dog person hehe



I have both dog flats - one red pair and one grey pair.

The cat ones are cute too, however I already have Charlotte Olympia kitty flats! 

The mouse ones are probably next on my list - I would love them in black or pink! &#128045;&#128150;


----------



## ichan

_Lee said:


> I have both dog flats - one red pair and one grey pair.
> 
> The cat ones are cute too, however I already have Charlotte Olympia kitty flats!
> 
> The mouse ones are probably next on my list - I would love them in black or pink! &#128045;&#128150;



This kitty flats? It's soooo cute!  now I gotta look into Charlotte Olympia shoes too!

Oh never knew MJ dog flats also come in the red color. It's a great color! Kinda reminds me of Clifford the Big Red Dog hehee


----------



## ScottyGal

ichan said:


> This kitty flats? It's soooo cute!  now I gotta look into Charlotte Olympia shoes too!
> 
> Oh never knew MJ dog flats also come in the red color. It's a great color! Kinda reminds me of Clifford the Big Red Dog hehee



Yip that's the ones , but they are looking a bit worse for wear these days.. I got them a few years ago and wear them to work a lot. 

They also have a white/cream colour of MBMJ dog flats, however not see how long they would stay clean in cold & rainy Scotland!


----------



## ichan

_Lee said:


> Yip that's the ones , but they are looking a bit worse for wear these days.. I got them a few years ago and wear them to work a lot.
> 
> They also have a white/cream colour of MBMJ dog flats, however not see how long they would stay clean in cold & rainy Scotland!


I know! These are so cute I think I'm gonna wear them a lot to work and stuff (as soon as I receive the other missing shoe ><)

Since these are suede, do you usually put some protector on them before wearing? I usually spray my leather bags with anti-water spray but never on shoes. But in this case I think I might have to for suede shoes.


----------



## ScottyGal

ichan said:


> I know! These are so cute I think I'm gonna wear them a lot to work and stuff (as soon as I receive the other missing shoe ><)
> 
> Since these are suede, do you usually put some protector on them before wearing? I usually spray my leather bags with anti-water spray but never on shoes. But in this case I think I might have to for suede shoes.



I didn't do it with my grey shoes, and they still look pretty good considering they are 3 years old and have been completely drenched in water! 

My red shoes haven't been wore as when the weather is anything but dry, so I haven't protected those either. However as they still look brand new, I think I'm going to put some stuff on them at some point. It's starting to rain a lot more here, and I don't want them getting dirty!


----------



## dmand2

ichan said:


> This kitty flats? It's soooo cute!  now I gotta look into Charlotte Olympia shoes too!
> 
> Oh never knew MJ dog flats also come in the red color. It's a great color! Kinda reminds me of Clifford the Big Red Dog hehee



The Charlotte Olympias are a classic! LOVE them!!


----------



## dmand2

ichan said:


> This kitty flats? It's soooo cute!  now I gotta look into Charlotte Olympia shoes too!
> 
> Oh never knew MJ dog flats also come in the red color. It's a great color! Kinda reminds me of Clifford the Big Red Dog hehee





_Lee said:


> I have both dog flats - one red pair and one grey pair.
> 
> The cat ones are cute too, however I already have Charlotte Olympia kitty flats!
> 
> The mouse ones are probably next on my list - I would love them in black or pink! &#128045;&#128150;





dmand2 said:


> The Charlotte Olympias are a classic! LOVE them!!



Very exciting news - just saw Gilt is having a Charlotte Olympia sale, which includes the Kitty loafers in various colours!!!  Limited sizes remaining so get in quick! Also, as a tip, some will be marked as reserved or sold out, but if you add you're preferred shoe to your waitlist, they often come available and if they do act FAST! Best of luck all!! 

See: http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/charlotte-olympia-accessories-9352.


----------



## SylvesVB

Thanks for the tip! I stopped checking Gilt on a regular basis and now I miss out on gems like these.


----------



## highcontrast

Found these at the JC store @ Cabazon and purchased for the lady:

http://us.jimmychoo.com/en/shoes-2/karla/tourmaline-suede-platform-sandals-KARLASUE9Q5.html


----------



## dmand2

SylvesVB said:


> Thanks for the tip! I stopped checking Gilt on a regular basis and now I miss out on gems like these.



Hi SylvesVB! Very happy to share the love. Hope you managed to snap up a deal! 



highcontrast said:


> Found these at the JC store @ Cabazon and purchased for the lady:
> 
> http://us.jimmychoo.com/en/shoes-2/karla/tourmaline-suede-platform-sandals-KARLASUE9Q5.html



Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing highcontrast.


----------



## barbie_86

Been meaning to contribute to this for ages, so forgive me for what will probably be several posts (these are all my newest purchases, but some go back a few months as I've only just gotten round to taking photos). Also forgive the photo quality!

JC Agnes in Geranium:


----------



## barbie_86

JC Lusion in navy suede/patent:


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

barbie_86 said:


> JC Lusion in navy suede/patent:



Those JC's are hawt!! Love the navy blue suede!


----------



## barbie_86

ShoeConnoisseur said:


> Those JC's are hawt!! Love the navy blue suede!



Thanks! They're my favourite shoes at the moment (though I've only worn them once (!)). The suede is to DIE for, and then are unbelievably comfy!


----------



## iamrose

Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots Ina black suede


----------



## violetnatalie

barbie_86 said:


> JC Lusion in navy suede/patent:


so gorgeous! love


----------



## dmand2

barbie_86 said:


> Been meaning to contribute to this for ages, so forgive me for what will probably be several posts (these are all my newest purchases, but some go back a few months as I've only just gotten round to taking photos). Also forgive the photo quality!
> 
> JC Agnes in Geranium:





barbie_86 said:


> JC Lusion in navy suede/patent:



You've done well barbie_86 and thanks so much for sharing! The JC Agnes in Geranium are such a beautiful colour and classic shoe and the JC Lusion are just TDF!!! 



iamrose said:


> View attachment 3167662
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots Ina black suede



Loving these iamrose!  I am really into boots that work so tight they're essentially stockings.


----------



## jess236

My newest addition - Charlotte Olympia web loafers.  Love them!!


----------



## ScottyGal

New shoes for work - Nine West


----------



## ekbright

jess236 said:


> My newest addition - Charlotte Olympia web loafers.  Love them!!


Ooh love these! I have the kitty flats in black velvet but just might have to get these, too. Possibly in a different color. May I ask where you got these? thanks!


----------



## jess236

ekbright said:


> Ooh love these! I have the kitty flats in black velvet but just might have to get these, too. Possibly in a different color. May I ask where you got these? thanks!


I ordered them from Neiman Marcus.  I thought the kitty flats might be too cute for me, but I am getting lured by them too - oh no!!!


----------



## dmand2

jess236 said:


> My newest addition - Charlotte Olympia web loafers.  Love them!!





ekbright said:


> Ooh love these! I have the kitty flats in black velvet but just might have to get these, too. Possibly in a different color. May I ask where you got these? thanks!



Loving these jess236!  They actually make them in a great red colour ekbright. Best of luck!


----------



## hikkichan

These just arrived in the mail!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

hikkichan said:


> These just arrived in the mail!
> View attachment 3172600



she's so pretty


----------



## hikkichan

bellaNlawrence said:


> she's so pretty




Thank you!


----------



## FashionHippo

Fabulous Ladies,

I am looking  for a  Tall High Heel Leather Boots similar to Louboutin Fifibotta or Botalili style (leather for small calfs.)

I am however a bit offended that there are so few lower priced choices on the market.  Nothing against dropping anyone who chooses to drop 1K+ on shoes, but...

Really want to find a style out there that is gorgeous, quality, and costs und $450 or so.

I know everyone here is an uber shopper with an amazing taste! Have you seen any brand/style in the market that is gorgeous, quality, and costs und $450..  

Please recommend...


----------



## ekbright

My suede Jensens!


----------



## jess236

dmand2 said:


> Loving these jess236!  They actually make them in a great red colour ekbright. Best of luck!


Thanks! The red color is gorgeous too!


----------



## Frivole88

My fuchsia Charlotte Olympia kitty flats. i love them to bits! :kiss: 
happy halloween everyone!


----------



## dmand2

hikkichan said:


> These just arrived in the mail!
> View attachment 3172600




Ooh...can't wait for mod shots!!



ekbright said:


> View attachment 3172807
> 
> My suede Jensens!




Love the colour of these and they'll be so versatile!!



jess236 said:


> Thanks! The red color is gorgeous too!




Thanks Jess236! 



kristinlorraine said:


> My fuchsia Charlotte Olympia kitty flats. i love them to bits! :kiss:
> happy halloween everyone!
> View attachment 3173625




OMG-I'm in love!! I must have these!!! Would you mind sharing where you bought them from?


----------



## Mimmy

kristinlorraine said:


> My fuchsia Charlotte Olympia kitty flats. i love them to bits! :kiss:
> happy halloween everyone!
> View attachment 3173625




I love them to bits too, kristinlorraine&#10083;


----------



## Frivole88

Thank you ladies! 


Mimmy said:


> I love them to bits too, kristinlorraine&#10083;





dmand2 said:


> Ooh...can't wait for mod shots!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the colour of these and they'll be so versatile!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jess236!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG-I'm in love!! I must have these!!! Would you mind sharing where you bought them from?


----------



## lovely64

DvF calf hair booties[emoji173]&#65039; I am very pleased at how comfortable they are! I have been spoiled by the comfort of Saint laurent booties for the past 8 shoe purchases. These are great too and half the price of SL![emoji28][emoji137]


----------



## mrsinsyder

Scored these for over 100$ off regular. Glad I waited! Also tried on a pair in store, and they run HUGE. We have a cat who looks just like them


----------



## ScottyGal

H&m


----------



## ScottyGal

mrsinsyder said:


> Scored these for over 100$ off regular. Glad I waited! Also tried on a pair in store, and they run HUGE. We have a cat who looks just like them
> 
> View attachment 3174903
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174904



Omg these are adorable!  &#128049;


----------



## Via_04

My navy blue classic Repetto


----------



## dmand2

lovely64 said:


> DvF calf hair booties[emoji173]&#65039; I am very pleased at how comfortable they are! I have been spoiled by the comfort of Saint laurent booties for the past 8 shoe purchases. These are great too and half the price of SL![emoji28][emoji137]
> 
> Love these lovely64, but I have a soft spot for anything animal print *and* calf hair!
> 
> View attachment 3174832





mrsinsyder said:


> Scored these for over 100$ off regular. Glad I waited! Also tried on a pair in store, and they run HUGE. We have a cat who looks just like them
> 
> View attachment 3174903
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174904



I LOVE these mrsinsyder!! So cute. 



_Lee said:


> H&m



Excellent classic versatile boot _Lee. 



Via_04 said:


> My navy blue classic Repetto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174962



Love these iconic ballet flats Via_04.


----------



## nascar fan

New Pradas.


----------



## nascar fan

Loved them so much I got another pair, black calf.


----------



## hhl4vr

nascar fan said:


> Loved them so much I got another pair, black calf.


 
Wow, I love those, and goes great with that skirt -you look amazing


----------



## dooneybaby

Just got these Coach cuties from 6pm.com.


----------



## dmand2

nascar fan said:


> New Pradas.





nascar fan said:


> Loved them so much I got another pair, black calf.



A gal can't have too much of a good thing and loving your RS tote too!!


----------



## makeupmama

Here's mine


----------



## jess236

Via_04 said:


> My navy blue classic Repetto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174962


very pretty! Love them in the navy color.


----------



## Kyokei

Fell in love with these boots by Chloe.


----------



## euliandra

Love your shoes! So chic!


----------



## euliandra

nascar fan said:


> New Pradas.



Lovely shoes!


----------



## euliandra

Currently obsessing with this jelly shoes from a local Thailand brand. Have bought 4 pairs coz they are so comfy.


----------



## euliandra

And I got a pair of aerosole shoes online for about $20.


----------



## 4Elegance

Kyokei said:


> Fell in love with these boots by Chloe.




These are gorgeous


----------



## bluejinx

The Rebecca Minkoff Reed lace up sandals were $275 down to 33.99. The Via Spiga Ife pumps with white toe were $225 and I got them for 28.99. The Pour La Victoire Belz sandals with chain detail were down to $37.99 from $275 and the Coach Daylan Platform Sandals were $27.99. I think they retailed for about $230 in the USA but here in Canada they were $268. And then I accidentally somehow ended up buying these Dolce Vita Burgundy sandals for $9.99 by mistake? Not quite sure HOW I managed that. Also, got the Nanette Lapore sweet Revenge pumps were $32.99 instead of $330. THe only complaint is the Via Spiga shoe box was almost destroyed and the Nanette Lapore ones were missing the dustbag!


----------



## bluejinx

I also just ordered the new Epoulet shoes that were done as a colab with Stacy London. I ordered the blue ones but am seriously debating running to the Brooklyn Store to pick up the Burgundy high top ones in person! I just feel kind of guilty spending almost $600 Canadian on sneakers when I wear them so infrequently. But I love them both. So likely I will cave and get the second pair.


----------



## Mimmy

bluejinx said:


> The Rebecca Minkoff Reed lace up sandals were $275 down to 33.99. The Via Spiga Ife pumps with white toe were $225 and I got them for 28.99. The Pour La Victoire Belz sandals with chain detail were down to $37.99 from $275 and the Coach Daylan Platform Sandals were $27.99. I think they retailed for about $230 in the USA but here in Canada they were $268. And then I accidentally somehow ended up buying these Dolce Vita Burgundy sandals for $9.99 by mistake? Not quite sure HOW I managed that. Also, got the Nanette Lapore sweet Revenge pumps were $32.99 instead of $330. THe only complaint is the Via Spiga shoe box was almost destroyed and the Nanette Lapore ones were missing the dustbag!



Wow, beautiful shoes at great prices!



bluejinx said:


> I also just ordered the new Epoulet shoes that were done as a colab with Stacy London. I ordered the blue ones but am seriously debating running to the Brooklyn Store to pick up the Burgundy high top ones in person! I just feel kind of guilty spending almost $600 Canadian on sneakers when I wear them so infrequently. But I love them both. So likely I will cave and get the second pair.



Love these, bluejinx! For some reason unique sneakers get me every time![emoji170]


----------



## chanelqueenalek

Can't decide keep or return and get a daytime ankle boot with a midsize thick heel?


----------



## chanelqueenalek

Stuart Weitzman rockerchic boot


----------



## icedpryce

Tecnica Skandia goat fur boots. Lucky consignment find. (I also have an older pair of Oscar mink fur ski boots, those I bought new, but many many years ago. I'm happy to have another pair of Italian-made ski boots in my shoe collection, and one acquired so affordably!)


----------



## dmand2

bluejinx said:


> The Rebecca Minkoff Reed lace up sandals were $275 down to 33.99. The Via Spiga Ife pumps with white toe were $225 and I got them for 28.99. The Pour La Victoire Belz sandals with chain detail were down to $37.99 from $275 and the Coach Daylan Platform Sandals were $27.99. I think they retailed for about $230 in the USA but here in Canada they were $268. And then I accidentally somehow ended up buying these Dolce Vita Burgundy sandals for $9.99 by mistake? Not quite sure HOW I managed that. Also, got the Nanette Lapore sweet Revenge pumps were $32.99 instead of $330. THe only complaint is the Via Spiga shoe box was almost destroyed and the Nanette Lapore ones were missing the dustbag!



I adore the purple and gold sandals! 



chanelqueenalek said:


> Can't decide keep or return and get a daytime ankle boot with a midsize thick heel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183154
> View attachment 3183155



KEEP - love these and great coat too (with or without boots)!


----------



## violetnatalie

chanelqueenalek said:


> Can't decide keep or return and get a daytime ankle boot with a midsize thick heel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183154
> View attachment 3183155



keep, keep, keep! they fit around your knees perfectly-you're neither stuffed in nor extremely baggy. wear it with sweater dresses, skirts or pants- as you have here. i need to go try these suede ones as soon as i get back to usa! bought a pair of sw 50/50 last year and would've never anticipated getting as much use out of them as i have thus far! great fitting boots, particularly if you have thin legs.

p.s. cute coat!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

chanelqueenalek said:


> Can't decide keep or return and get a daytime ankle boot with a midsize thick heel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183154
> View attachment 3183155



KEEP!! Those are gorgeous! Beautiful coat too! Where is it from? I love the colour  I just bought a longer military button style wool trench from Aritzia in that colour, loving light greys this season.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

nascar fan said:


> New Pradas.





nascar fan said:


> Loved them so much I got another pair, black calf.



Beautiful! Great taste


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

icedpryce said:


> Tecnica Skandia goat fur boots. Lucky consignment find. (I also have an older pair of Oscar mink fur ski boots, those I bought new, but many many years ago. I'm happy to have another pair of Italian-made ski boots in my shoe collechtion, and one acquired so affordably!)



These are my favorite boots! I have them in white! They last a long time too


----------



## gatorpooh

chanelqueenalek said:


> Can't decide keep or return and get a daytime ankle boot with a midsize thick heel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183154
> View attachment 3183155



Definitely keep! I bought those and was so sad I had to return them. They hit my knees at an awkward spot but they are perfect on you!


----------



## fashionaddict9

T


----------



## chanelqueenalek

@louboutinhottie the jacket is from Bloomingdales it is Reiss!


----------



## ninja_please

chanelqueenalek said:


> Can't decide keep or return and get a daytime ankle boot with a midsize thick heel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183154
> View attachment 3183155



Where did you get your beautiful jacket?


----------



## Floozie Kitten

It was my birthday on Wednesday. I celebrated with cocktails and wonderful new Manolos...


----------



## Jesssh

These are on order:




It's hard to find true gray leather booties so I ordered these Cole Haan's on sale. I really need a bootie alternative to my gray wedge sneakers which I wear way too much, and I wanted leather, not suede.

The uggs might be too small based on reviews, but I wanted to try them. These are layna.  I tried on the dandylions and loved them but they were not comfortable enough. These have a lower heel and no platform. Does anyone know if the light colored shearling is easy to maintain? I'm concerned about color transfer. I could roll them up when I am concerned about dirt.


----------



## Christofle

Floozie Kitten said:


> It was my birthday on Wednesday. I celebrated with cocktails and wonderful new Manolos...



Great look, happy belated birthday! artyhat:


----------



## goodsie

jesssh said:


> these are on order:
> 
> View attachment 3186513
> 
> 
> it's hard to find true gray leather booties so i ordered these cole haan's on sale. I really need a bootie alternative to my gray wedge sneakers which i wear way too much, and i wanted leather, not suede.
> 
> The uggs might be too small based on reviews, but i wanted to try them. These are layna.  I tried on the dandylions and loved them but they were not comfortable enough. These have a lower heel and no platform. Does anyone know if the light colored shearling is easy to maintain? I'm concerned about color transfer. I could roll them up when i am concerned about dirt.


love love love!!!


----------



## goodsie

What a STEAL!


----------



## lovely64

Zara booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## emmijohanna

Sam Edelman booties and Chloe flats! I needed to upgrade my basics[emoji4]


----------



## ScottyGal

Carvela Kurt Geiger


----------



## Mimmy

lovely64 said:


> Zara booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3188176



Love these! So cool looking!



emmijohanna said:


> View attachment 3191348
> 
> 
> Sam Edelman booties and Chloe flats! I needed to upgrade my basics[emoji4]



Really nice basics, beautiful!



_Lee said:


> Carvela Kurt Geiger



These are so pretty!


----------



## hikkichan

New-ish Rick Owens Adidas Superstar Boot


----------



## Mimmy

hikkichan said:


> View attachment 3192365
> 
> 
> New-ish Rick Owens Adidas Superstar Boot




So cute! You look great!


----------



## hikkichan

Mimmy said:


> So cute! You look great!




Thanks!


----------



## Dany_37

I know many people don't like these, but I just love them. Purchased last week and first time wearing today, the Givenchy Shark Lock Fold-Over Leather Boot.    Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Dany_37

dooneybaby said:


> Just got these Coach cuties from 6pm.com.



Those are heavenly!


----------



## kellytheshopper

Just picked up these Badgley Mischka beauties from Nordstrom Rack!! I believe this is the Gene style. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## emmijohanna

Dany_37 said:


> I know many people don't like these, but I just love them. Purchased last week and first time wearing today, the Givenchy Shark Lock Fold-Over Leather Boot.    Thanks for letting me share!




I think these are beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Dany_37

emmijohanna said:


> I think these are beautiful! [emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## meowmix318

Purchased these beauties from Farfetch.com (wished I had waited for the Valentino Presale though). My girl dog likes pretty things too  That's why she's in the photo modeling with these red hot heels


----------



## icedpryce

ShoeConnoisseur said:


> These are my favorite boots! I have them in white! They last a long time too



I love them so far! They're similar to my Oscar mink pair, so I'm happy I can alternate between the two now.


----------



## Mimmy

meowmix318 said:


> Purchased these beauties from Farfetch.com (wished I had waited for the Valentino Presale though). My girl dog likes pretty things too  That's why she's in the photo modeling with these red hot heels




These are beautiful! Your pup has great taste; she's a cutie! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## meowmix318

Mimmy said:


> These are beautiful! Your pup has great taste; she's a cutie! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you  she is nearly my everything


----------



## Lake4

Clearly Cinderella approves of my purchase (es)!


----------



## ScottyGal

Lake4 said:


> Clearly Cinderella approves of my purchase (es)!



Wow, what gorgeous colours &#128153;&#128155;


----------



## cubby

My first Aquazzuras, the Christy flats. [emoji7]


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

Lake4 said:


> Clearly Cinderella approves of my purchase (es)!



Those are really nice colors!!!! &#128077;


----------



## gatorpooh

Stuart Weitzman Multi Nudistsong

Originally $425, marked down to $255. I had $175 in Bloomingdales rewards so I only paid about $96. I also got $30 in B Money


----------



## Elementary

Waiting patiently for these to arrive in the mail


----------



## creasetea

Treated myself to these! So in love!


----------



## emmijohanna

creasetea said:


> Treated myself to these! So in love!




Beautiful pair! That colour is lovely![emoji108]&#127995;


----------



## emmijohanna

cubby said:


> View attachment 3196002
> 
> 
> My first Aquazzuras, the Christy flats. [emoji7]




Super pretty![emoji7]


----------



## emmijohanna

Balenciaga sandals for my next holiday!


----------



## creasetea

emmijohanna said:


> Beautiful pair! That colour is lovely![emoji108]&#127995;


indeed it is! thank you!


----------



## Freckles1

Louis Vuitton


----------



## dooneybaby

I stopped by Vince Camuto today. These are really comfy.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Nothing fancy... New sneakers for the gym

They look a little strange but they are the Most comfortable sneakers I've ever had!! 
Nike Flyknit


----------



## simplepurse

cubby said:


> View attachment 3196002
> 
> 
> My first Aquazzuras, the Christy flats. [emoji7]




I like the color so nice


----------



## mrsinsyder

I bought these today; I'm normally at 8 but all they had was 7. I heard they run large so hopefully they fit. If not, ebay...


----------



## dmand2

emmijohanna said:


> View attachment 3198767
> 
> 
> Balenciaga sandals for my next holiday!



Love these emmijohanna! Do you mind sharing where you bought them from?



Lake4 said:


> Clearly Cinderella approves of my purchase (es)!



Gorgeous - mod shots please!! 



cubby said:


> View attachment 3196002
> 
> 
> My first Aquazzuras, the Christy flats. [emoji7]



Love these cubby. After seeing all the great pics I had to get a pair too. I went for the black/gold. I'll post pics soon. Has anyone else experienced a little fraying at the tips of the laces (coming out where the gold tips are)? I'll post images of what I mean if this doesn't make sense.



gatorpooh said:


> Stuart Weitzman Multi Nudistsong
> 
> Originally $425, marked down to $255. I had $175 in Bloomingdales rewards so I only paid about $96. I also got $30 in B Money



Super fun and what a great saving gatorpooh! 



creasetea said:


> Treated myself to these! So in love!



Fabulous colour creasetea.



dooneybaby said:


> I stopped by Vince Camuto today. These are really comfy.



These are gorgeous dooneybaby. I feel snuggly just looking at them, but they're also super stylish.


----------



## dmand2

Went for fun summer shoes - black and white reptile Tony Bianco mules - with overall summer outfit of black skorts, purple tee with silk ruffle cap sleeve detail; gold cuff; trilby; and Valentino rockstud sunnies.


----------



## mollyfabs

Just ordered these beauties from avheels  Really excited to see what kind of outfits I can put together.


----------



## l.ch.

meowmix318 said:


> Purchased these beauties from Farfetch.com (wished I had waited for the Valentino Presale though). My girl dog likes pretty things too  That's why she's in the photo modeling with these red hot heels



Love them! And your dog too!


----------



## l.ch.

dmand2 said:


> Went for fun summer shoes - black and white reptile Tony Bianco mules - with overall summer outfit of black skorts, purple tee with silk ruffle cap sleeve detail; gold cuff; trilby; and Valentino rockstud sunnies.



Wow! I admire you got being able in walking in these gorgeous shoes!


----------



## l.ch.

Acne Jensen boots!


----------



## meowmix318

l.ch. said:


> Love them! And your dog too!



Thank you


----------



## emmijohanna

dmand2 said:


> Love these emmijohanna! Do you mind sharing where you bought them from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous - mod shots please!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these cubby. After seeing all the great pics I had to get a pair too. I went for the black/gold. I'll post pics soon. Has anyone else experienced a little fraying at the tips of the laces (coming out where the gold tips are)? I'll post images of what I mean if this doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super fun and what a great saving gatorpooh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous colour creasetea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are gorgeous dooneybaby. I feel snuggly just looking at them, but they're also super stylish.






Thank you![emoji4] I got mine from Net-a-porter!


----------



## dmand2

mollyfabs said:


> Just ordered these beauties from avheels  Really excited to see what kind of outfits I can put together.



Super sexy mollyfabs! Can't wait to see mod shots and know there are limitless options to pair with these! 



l.ch. said:


> Wow! I admire you got being able in walking in these gorgeous shoes!



Thank you I.ch.  I actually find these mules super comfortable and easy to get around in. Love them so much I also have them in a gorgeous emerald green colour!



emmijohanna said:


> Thank you![emoji4] I got mine from Net-a-porter!



Thank you so much emmijohanna - now to see if I can score a pair!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Boots! My recents.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lake4 said:


> Clearly Cinderella approves of my purchase (es)!



So beautiful.


----------



## JuneHawk

bluejinx said:


> I also just ordered the new Epoulet shoes that were done as a colab with Stacy London. I ordered the blue ones but am seriously debating running to the Brooklyn Store to pick up the Burgundy high top ones in person! I just feel kind of guilty spending almost $600 Canadian on sneakers when I wear them so infrequently. But I love them both. So likely I will cave and get the second pair.




Is that a silver streak I see in your hair?


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Boots! My recents.



Love that second pair!!!!! What are they?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ShoeConnoisseur said:


> Love that second pair!!!!! What are they?



Thanks! I love them too. They are the M.Gemi Pezzo. They are Pony Hair, Suede and Leather. They are too die for. I love them. I haven't worn them yet, but I love how unique they are.


----------



## LolasCloset

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks! I love them too. They are the M.Gemi Pezzo. They are Pony Hair, Suede and Leather. They are too die for. I love them. I haven't worn them yet, but I love how unique they are.




I thought I recognized those as M. Gemi! They're gorgeous!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LolasCloset said:


> I thought I recognized those as M. Gemi! They're gorgeous!



Thanks! I love the quality of their shoes.


----------



## MsSusan

Acne Pistol Boots&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## medeir86

my new Valentino beauties [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## gatorpooh

Went a little crazy with Valentino this sale season. Rockstud Ballerinas in green, caged flats in bronze, and 100mm t-straps in rose gold &#128558;


----------



## Mimmy

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Boots! My recents.




Wow, all 3 pairs of boots are beautiful, Nikki!


----------



## Mimmy

MsSusan said:


> Acne Pistol Boots[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




These are really cool looking; love the contrast leather zipper pull!


----------



## Mimmy

medeir86 said:


> View attachment 3203401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new Valentino beauties [emoji173]&#65039;



These are gorgeous, medeir!



gatorpooh said:


> Went a little crazy with Valentino this sale season. Rockstud Ballerinas in green, caged flats in bronze, and 100mm t-straps in rose gold [emoji50]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203580
> View attachment 3203581



Oh my, 3 pairs of stunning Rockstuds! [emoji7]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Mimmy said:


> Wow, all 3 pairs of boots are beautiful, Nikki!



Thanks!


----------



## shihfan

just bought these 

http://www.colehaan.com/cassidy-str...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CPyz4IW6wMkCFckMgQod888LrA

seriously the MOST comfortable mid height heeled booties anyone can own. step aside Rag and Bone or Acne. These are the best!


----------



## mrsinsyder

I guess they do run huge - they fit perfectly (I'm an 8.5 and these are a 7)!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Gatorpooh, love them! Team Valentino and Aquazurra here, too! Hey! 

Valentino Rockstud Flats in alpaca

Aquazurra Christy in white embossed calf leather

2 shoes I've been wanting to get for a while and it hasn't stopped raining since I got them  Hey, at least I got to wear the Rockstud flats around the day I bought them. 

Yes, I am the shoe nut who will try a pair of shoes, buy them and leave the store with them on. Am I the only one???


----------



## Kyokei

blondissima777 said:


> Gatorpooh, love them! Team Valentino and Aquazurra here, too! Hey!
> 
> Valentino Rockstud Flats in alpaca
> 
> Aquazurra Christy in white embossed calf leather
> 
> 2 shoes I've been wanting to get for a while and it hasn't stopped raining since I got them  Hey, at least I got to wear the Rockstud flats around the day I bought them.
> 
> Yes, I am the shoe nut who will try a pair of shoes, buy them and leave the store with them on. Am I the only one???



Great purchases! And I do the same thing. I always leave the store with them on.


----------



## Kyokei

I bought this pair of Jimmy Choo knee high boots yesterday.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Thanks, Kyokei! I'm glad I'm not the only one that does that


----------



## NOIRetMoi

WOWSA! These boots are definitely made for walking! HOT! HOT! HOT!


----------



## Stansy

I have been lusting for a pair of Saint Laurent Babies boots for years. Today I found a pair online: 7 cm heel, black, at 40% off.
Can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## queennadine

Hunter boots found at Costco for $79.99!


----------



## secret_luxefan

Hi all! I'm new to the forum and just bought a pair of Manolo BB suede pumps, but I'm not sure if they're the right size. The length is perfect, but the toe box is tight. Wondering if I should bring them back to get the half size up or if I should just keep them and get them stretched? Any advice would be appreciated  These are the ones I snagged during the sale at Barney's. polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=119569095


----------



## JuneHawk

mrsinsyder said:


> I guess they do run huge - they fit perfectly (I'm an 8.5 and these are a 7)!
> 
> View attachment 3204808



Lovely color!  They'll be snug if you ever want to wear them with thick socks or the fleece liners. I'm a 7-7.5 and my Hunter boots are a 6.  They are fine as long as I don't want to wear socks AND the fleece liners.


----------



## Dany_37

Stuart Weitzman Highlands


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Love burgundy !


----------



## jennylove.

WillstarveforLV said:


> Tory Burch Raleigh wedges


Hi!

Such a beautiful shoe! It's so beautiful that I'm considering purchasing the pump version of it tomorrow. 

Do you find yours to fit true to size? I'm usually a 10 (or 40-41) in most designers, but I own a few pairs of TB shoes and I've got a size range from 9.5 in my Sophie wedges to 11 in my old Reva flats.

If you - or any other lovely ladies with Raleighs out there - can clue me in on sizing I'll be forever grateful! 

PS - Please excuse me if I accidentally posted this to the wrong thread; this is my first TPF post so I'm sure my etiquette will increase with time.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

jennylove. said:


> Hi!
> 
> Such a beautiful shoe! It's so beautiful that I'm considering purchasing the pump version of it tomorrow.
> 
> Do you find yours to fit true to size? I'm usually a 10 (or 40-41) in most designers, but I own a few pairs of TB shoes and I've got a size range from 9.5 in my Sophie wedges to 11 in my old Reva flats.
> 
> If you - or any other lovely ladies with Raleighs out there - can clue me in on sizing I'll be forever grateful!
> 
> PS - Please excuse me if I accidentally posted this to the wrong thread; this is my first TPF post so I'm sure my etiquette will increase with time.



Welcome to the purse forum!  and honoured to be your first post  Thank you for the compliment on my Raleigh wedges. In Tory Burch shoes I am either a 8.5 or a 9 , always a 9 in the revas. I got the Raleighs in 8.5 are were very comfortable from the beginning.  My Sophie's are an 8.5 too. So I would either go with a 9.5 or a 10?? Good luck!


----------



## dmand2

medeir86 said:


> View attachment 3203401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new Valentino beauties [emoji173]&#65039;





gatorpooh said:


> Went a little crazy with Valentino this sale season. Rockstud Ballerinas in green, caged flats in bronze, and 100mm t-straps in rose gold &#128558;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203580
> View attachment 3203581



Medeir86 a winning classic RS ballerina, and Gatorpooh, what a fun ballerina and adore the other RS!  Almost twinning with the gold RS caged flats. 



blondissima777 said:


> Gatorpooh, love them! Team Valentino and Aquazurra here, too! Hey!
> 
> Valentino Rockstud Flats in alpaca
> 
> Aquazurra Christy in white embossed calf leather
> 
> 2 shoes I've been wanting to get for a while and it hasn't stopped raining since I got them  Hey, at least I got to wear the Rockstud flats around the day I bought them.
> 
> Yes, I am the shoe nut who will try a pair of shoes, buy them and leave the store with them on. Am I the only one???



LOVING these blondissima777 and NO you are not alone! The only problem is choosing WHICH pair to wear home. 



Kyokei said:


> Great purchases! And I do the same thing. I always leave the store with them on.



+ 1



Kyokei said:


> I bought this pair of Jimmy Choo knee high boots yesterday.


 
So stunning Kyokei!


----------



## dmand2

So I finally joined the club after several great mod shots of the gorgeous Aquazurra Christy flats and attach pics. LOVE, LOVE, LOVE these  (and can't wait to receive my Fancy Nancy mink fur lace-up sandals!), but has anyone else had an issue with the fraying at the tips of the laces (images attached)? 

I've not worn these out as yet - this is how they arrived. A bit worried about whether this is the condition I should expect from Aquazurra?!?

Also, these seem to have quite a thin sole, so do others add Topys or other sole protection to their Aquazurra shoes?

Thanks so much for your feedback.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

dmand2 said:


> So I finally joined the club after several great mod shots of the gorgeous Aquazurra Christy flats and attach pics. LOVE, LOVE, LOVE these  (and can't wait to receive my Fancy Nancy mink fur lace-up sandals!), but has anyone else had an issue with the fraying at the tips of the laces (images attached)?
> 
> I've not worn these out as yet - this is how they arrived. A bit worried about whether this is the condition I should expect from Aquazurra?!?
> 
> Also, these seem to have quite a thin sole, so do others add Topys or other sole protection to their Aquazurra shoes?
> 
> Thanks so much for your feedback.



I am sorry to see they arrived less than perfect. I have these and love them to pieces. I would maybe let them know and get a new pair. They look gorgeous on.


----------



## jennylove.

WillstarveforLV said:


> Welcome to the purse forum!  and honoured to be your first post  Thank you for the compliment on my Raleigh wedges. In Tory Burch shoes I am either a 8.5 or a 9 , always a 9 in the revas. I got the Raleighs in 8.5 are were very comfortable from the beginning.  My Sophie's are an 8.5 too. So I would either go with a 9.5 or a 10?? Good luck!



Thank you!!! I'm honored to be here amongst so many lovely ladies with such amazing style. 

Since my Sophie's are probably one of my most comfortable pairs of shoes I think I should be safe with a 9.5. I'm so glad to see you have a pair too! What color are yours? Mine are black patent snakeskin. 

Now the final - and big - question: Should I go for a silver 40mm pump or the nude patent 110mm(?) pump?

I've attached photos of both styles I'm considering - Ladies, feel free to chime in with your votes!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

dmand2 said:


> Medeir86 a winning classic RS ballerina, and Gatorpooh, what a fun ballerina and adore the other RS!  Almost twinning with the gold RS caged flats.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVING these blondissima777 and NO you are not alone! The only problem is choosing WHICH pair to wear home.
> 
> 
> 
> + 1
> 
> 
> 
> So stunning Kyokei!



Dmand2, isn't that problem awesome??  Luckily, I was so mesmerized by my rockstuds' sparkles, I did not have eyes for any other shoes until I came back to NM and tried on a pair of black Louboutin Fetish 130mm. Meow. They would make my 5in Pigalles blush lol What a shoe, mamma mia!

Once the blindness from the studs wore off, I came across one of my other dream RS's: the leopard calfhair kitten heel ones 1/2 off and did NOT let them go this time (I saw the last pair at the Valentino sale in my size and didn't get them *facepalm*). They're mine. Yes!

So, yes, even if you don't get them the same day, it's still hard to decide which one to wear today!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Demand2, love, love, love your Christy!!
I've been already debating whether to exchange my white ones for the black ones and they look so gorgeous on you, you're making my decision even harder!!!

Mine are brand new, so I don't know about the topys, but I will have a toe tap added (little metal dot), because after one of my pointy toe Manolos got worn down at the tip while the rest of the sole was still in perfect shape, I add them to all my pointy shoes.

I'm the wrong person to ask about topys, as I've always worn my shoes "au naturel" (even wore down a pair of Gucci's to the cork inside the platforms lol they partied around the world with me and were so worth it!).

I have a pair of Aquazzura Belgravia wedge espadrilles and although no quality issues so far, I had to ask the SA at Saks to bring me a 2nd pair, because the tip of one shoe was rounder (it bubbled) than the other in the 1st pair.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Stansy said:


> I have been lusting for a pair of Saint Laurent Babies boots for years. Today I found a pair online: 7 cm heel, black, at 40% off.
> Can't wait for them to arrive!



Stansy, I know the feeling! Same here with the Rockstuds and now it's an addiction I can't seem to stop! Lol


----------



## NOIRetMoi

secret_luxefan said:


> Hi all! I'm new to the forum and just bought a pair of Manolo BB suede pumps, but I'm not sure if they're the right size. The length is perfect, but the toe box is tight. Wondering if I should bring them back to get the half size up or if I should just keep them and get them stretched? Any advice would be appreciated  These are the ones I snagged during the sale at Barney's. polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=119569095



Secret_luxefan, just get the sides stretched and they will be perfect. Manolos usually mold to your feet like a pair of slippers. In my opinion, they are the most comfortable heels of all.

Trust me. I stretched a pair of leather Pigalles that were crunching my toes and now I have to wear a half insole to keep them on. Don't go bigger. 

Some Louboutins are made of steel compared to some buttery soft Manolos lol


----------



## WillstarveforLV

jennylove. said:


> Thank you!!! I'm honored to be here amongst so many lovely ladies with such amazing style.
> 
> Since my Sophie's are probably one of my most comfortable pairs of shoes I think I should be safe with a 9.5. I'm so glad to see you have a pair too! What color are yours? Mine are black patent snakeskin.
> 
> Now the final - and big - question: Should I go for a silver 40mm pump or the nude patent 110mm(?) pump?
> 
> I've attached photos of both styles I'm considering - Ladies, feel free to chime in with your votes!!



Both are great choices but ugh to decide! I am sure the nude patent you will get more wear throughout the year but my oh my those silver are so festive and perfect for the holidays!  my Sophie's were my most reliable comfortable shoe (mine are tan luggage) but I wore them to the ground and because of that  is why I bought the Raleighs.


----------



## Stansy

blondissima777 said:


> Stansy, I know the feeling! Same here with the Rockstuds and now it's an addiction I can't seem to stop! Lol



Thank you! They are here, and I am happy 
I will take them to the cobbler to get a rubber sole for protection. They really are perfect!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

jennylove. said:


> Thank you!!! I'm honored to be here amongst so many lovely ladies with such amazing style.
> 
> Since my Sophie's are probably one of my most comfortable pairs of shoes I think I should be safe with a 9.5. I'm so glad to see you have a pair too! What color are yours? Mine are black patent snakeskin.
> 
> Now the final - and big - question: Should I go for a silver 40mm pump or the nude patent 110mm(?) pump?
> 
> I've attached photos of both styles I'm considering - Ladies, feel free to chime in with your votes!!



I vote for the nude, Jennylove. I think you will wear them more. Also, I think you're more likely to score the silver ones on sale. Everyone loves a nude high heel pump, so get the nudes, wait for the sale and get the silver ones as well 

Stansy,
Enjoy them! I'm waiting for my leopard RS kitten heels to get here on Friday. I can't wait!


----------



## dmand2

blondissima777 said:


> Demand2, love, love, love your Christy!!
> I've been already debating whether to exchange my white ones for the black ones and they look so gorgeous on you, you're making my decision even harder!!!
> 
> Mine are brand new, so I don't know about the topys, but I will have a toe tap added (little metal dot), because after one of my pointy toe Manolos got worn down at the tip while the rest of the sole was still in perfect shape, I add them to all my pointy shoes.
> 
> I'm the wrong person to ask about topys, as I've always worn my shoes "au naturel" (even wore down a pair of Gucci's to the cork inside the platforms lol they partied around the world with me and were so worth it!).
> 
> I have a pair of Aquazzura Belgravia wedge espadrilles and although no quality issues so far, I had to ask the SA at Saks to bring me a 2nd pair, because the tip of one shoe was rounder (it bubbled) than the other in the 1st pair.



Thank you blondissima777!  I really adore these too. I'm typically a heels gal, but seeing others on this thread model these, I just had to have them and am so glad I bought them!! I'm already looking at other colours. 

The black/gold combo is always a classic, but your white ones really popped. I guess it comes down to you and what you feel will work best with your wardrobe and style. Pls let us know what you decide!

As Stansy is doing, I add Topys to all my thin soled shoes - eg Valentinos - not just Louboutins, which protects them being worn down particularly that pesky tip area, so based on what you've said, I'll do that with these as well.

And I'm happy to report that the seller responded well to my complaint about the quality and gave me a 10% credit to use against future purchases. I'm happy with that.



Stansy said:


> Thank you! They are here, and I am happy
> I will take them to the cobbler to get a rubber sole for protection. They really are perfect!



Can't wait for all the mod shots!!



WillstarveforLV said:


> Both are great choices but ugh to decide! I am sure the nude patent you will get more wear throughout the year but my oh my those silver are so festive and perfect for the holidays!  my Sophie's were my most reliable comfortable shoe (mine are tan luggage) but I wore them to the ground and because of that  is why I bought the Raleighs.






blondissima777 said:


> I vote for the nude, Jennylove. I think you will wear them more. Also, I think you're more likely to score the silver ones on sale. Everyone loves a nude high heel pump, so get the nudes, wait for the sale and get the silver ones as well
> 
> Stansy,
> Enjoy them! I'm waiting for my leopard RS kitten heels to get here on Friday. I can't wait!



I agree with both WillstarveforLV and blondissima777 - if you can't afford both, go for nude. You can never go wrong with a quality nude heel!

Blondissima777, we have very similar taste - I've also got the leopard print calf hair RS heels! SO love these!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

I ended up keeping the white, since I already have many black flats and like you, they will be the 1st of many since I love these shoes!

My only concern with the topys and the rockstuds specifically, is that the edges of the sole are curved up. Doesn't that show the extra rubber sole? How has the rubber sole protected the tip of your calfhair rockstuds? They are the ones that worry me the most, cause once they're bald there, they're bald lol

Your leopard ombre ones are to die for, by the way! And the Chanel? Love! I can't wait to wear my leopard ones as well 

P.S. I got one little loose thread on the gold tip of my Christy flats after I wore them. I'll contact the online store as well if it continues. Glad you got a discount. It's only fair. They are not cheap shoes.


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Designer sale season did me right! 

Christian Louboutin Demi You 100mm in Rosette Glitter



Chanel Suede Bow Booties



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## meowmix318

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Designer sale season did me right!
> 
> Christian Louboutin Demi You 100mm in Rosette Glitter
> View attachment 3214136
> 
> 
> Chanel Suede Bow Booties
> View attachment 3214138
> 
> 
> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Those glittery shoes light up your photo, love it and love your boots as well.


----------



## Tiare

Just got these babies today! Golden Goose glitter slides


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

meowmix318 said:


> Those glittery shoes light up your photo, love it and love your boots as well.




Thanks!!


----------



## nuclear couture

I just got Frye Veronica shorties off amazon.ca via ShoeMetro and.. I feel like they might be fake. 

I have the Engineer 8r and the quality of the leather is obvious... the shortie feels really cheap and even a little plasticky. However there are several reviews for ShoeMetro Veronica shorties that don't mention anything about fakes. 

I'm taking it them to a cobbler tomorrow to find out if they are even real leather (the quality is THAT bad) but has anyone else noticed a big difference in quality of leather on the Veronica vs other boots? Also, is it normal for the serial number/size to be printed on the front strap of the boot vs inside (like it is with the Engineer?)

I'll be so upset if these are fake


----------



## Mimmy

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Designer sale season did me right!
> 
> Christian Louboutin Demi You 100mm in Rosette Glitter
> View attachment 3214136
> 
> 
> Chanel Suede Bow Booties
> View attachment 3214138
> 
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Wow, both the Louboutin's and Chanel booties are stunning! Fabulous choices, Ladyintheshoe!


----------



## Mimmy

Tiare said:


> Just got these babies today! Golden Goose glitter slides




I love these, Tiare! I have a weakness for cool sneakers![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rockpup

Picked up a pair of Jimmy Choo Anouk's at a Saks Off Fifth. Now I get to enjoy the process of breaking them in  At least the leather is soft and they should be ready to party in soon.


----------



## Dany_37

Just purchased the Stuart Weitzman Alllegs boots this morning from Lane Crawford for an insane sale price!


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

Rockpup said:


> Picked up a pair of Jimmy Choo Anouk's at a Saks Off Fifth. Now I get to enjoy the process of breaking them in  At least the leather is soft and they should be ready to party in soon.



Nice choos!!!!! I love his shoes, pretty color!


----------



## Rockpup

ShoeConnoisseur said:


> Nice choos!!!!! I love his shoes, pretty color!



Thanks, the color is a bit of a leap for me, so is the 120mm heel. Look forward to learning how to use both.


----------



## gatorpooh

Stuart Weitzman Highland OTK boots in black suede 

I have the Lowlands in Topo and I LOVE them! Unfortunately, it's been hot here in Florida so I haven't had a chance to wear them much. A soon as I saw we were going to have a couple of cool days this weekend, I ordered the Highlands and had them overnighted


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Fiorentini & Baker


----------



## 1DaySoon

creasetea said:


> Treated myself to these! So in love!



I also purchased these during the bloomies sale. I went to put some taps on them and the woman loved the color. I can't wait to wear them


----------



## chessmont

Pollie-Jean said:


> Fiorentini & Baker



Love this brand!  Have a pair of the Chad short booties.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

chessmont said:


> Love this brand!  Have a pair of the *Chad* short booties.



Me too. Love them


----------



## tweeety

I just bought this at Chanel for my mom this Christmas!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Got these during my trip to Europe. Can't wait to wear them.

I bought this pair of LV in Rome



This prada was bought in Florence



This CO kitty flats bought in Harrods, London


----------



## makeupmama

My Choos of choice for this holiday season  Forgive the veiny feet. Hahaha! Merry Christmas to me. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Mimmy

makeupmama said:


> My Choos of choice for this holiday season  Forgive the veiny feet. Hahaha! Merry Christmas to me. Thanks for letting me share.




These are perfect for the holidays, makeupmama!  Your feet look fine!


----------



## Divealicious

Antonio Berardi and Rupert Sanderson designed these pretty purple pumps. I'm in love &#128525;&#128525;

Hope the toe squish will be better after breaking them in lol, tad narrow &#128521;


----------



## Divealicious

makeupmama said:


> My Choos of choice for this holiday season  Forgive the veiny feet. Hahaha! Merry Christmas to me. Thanks for letting me share.



Very classic, Choos are my favorite


----------



## Mimmy

Divealicious said:


> Antonio Berardi and Rupert Sanderson designed these pretty purple pumps. I'm in love [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Hope the toe squish will be better after breaking them in lol, tad narrow [emoji6]




These are stunning, Divealicious!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Aquazurra Sandals....love them!


----------



## randr21

Divealicious said:


> Antonio Berardi and Rupert Sanderson designed these pretty purple pumps. I'm in love &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> Hope the toe squish will be better after breaking them in lol, tad narrow &#128521;



Off the scale sizzler!  Hope they do break in, cuz you need to strut in them.


----------



## Kyokei

Bergdorf exclusive Manolos


----------



## Mimmy

Kyokei said:


> Bergdorf exclusive Manolos
> 
> View attachment 3220729




Whoa! These are gorgeous, Kyokei! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

Kyokei said:


> Bergdorf exclusive Manolos
> 
> View attachment 3220729



Those are hawt!!!! Luv them!


----------



## Gerry

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Aquazurra Sandals....love them!


 


These are adorable. Where, oh where did you find these beauties????


----------



## Kyokei

Mimmy said:


> Whoa! These are gorgeous, Kyokei! [emoji173]&#65039;





ShoeConnoisseur said:


> Those are hawt!!!! Luv them!



Thank you both! I was debating back and forth on them for a while and am glad I ended up with them in the end.


----------



## verychic555

Just got these.Loooove them. Can't wait to wear them...


----------



## verychic555

More pics


----------



## verychic555

Another one


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Gerry said:


> These are adorable. Where, oh where did you find these beauties????



Thanks. Found them at The Real Real. They are new with tags!


----------



## Gerry

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks. Found them at The Real Real. They are new with tags!


 


I absolutely LOVE The Realreal. I have both bought and sold there. The pricing is superb, I think. Better than Ebay for the most part. I think their pricing really keeps things turning over at a good clip. I have big feet and trouble finding Aquazurra there!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Gerry said:


> I absolutely LOVE The Realreal. I have both bought and sold there. The pricing is superb, I think. Better than Ebay for the most part. I think their pricing really keeps things turning over at a good clip. I have big feet and trouble finding Aquazurra there!



So true. I love them!


----------



## NY_Mami

Divealicious said:


> Antonio Berardi and Rupert Sanderson designed these pretty purple pumps. I'm in love &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> Hope the toe squish will be better after breaking them in lol, tad narrow &#128521;



Nice! These are really pretty...


----------



## tweeety

Just got this as a surprise from the husband this Christmas and wanted to share with everyone how happy these shoes made me feel [emoji1]


----------



## Mimmy

tweeety said:


> Just got this as a surprise from the husband this Christmas and wanted to share with everyone how happy these shoes made me feel [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223472




These are so fun and sparkly, tweeety! No wonder they make you happy![emoji3]


----------



## Colieolie

Some shoes I just got in the mail...
Giuseppe Zanotti, Givenchy, Jimmy Choo and Saint Laurent.

I'm a flat shoe kind of girl. [emoji1]


----------



## Mimmy

Colieolie said:


> Some shoes I just got in the mail...
> Giuseppe Zanotti, Givenchy, Jimmy Choo and Saint Laurent.
> 
> I'm a flat shoe kind of girl. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3223588




Wow, Colieolie! These are amazingly, beautiful flats!


----------



## nvie

My sale loot from Hong Kong.


----------



## ShariLee

The color I've been wanting forever !!!


----------



## missjenny2679

In white and black [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji57]


----------



## Mimmy

missjenny2679 said:


> View attachment 3228088
> 
> In white and black [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji57]




These are so cute! I imagine that the black ones are very cool!


----------



## umlm

bought these


----------



## umlm

and these


----------



## umlm

and boots


----------



## umlm

Gucci espadrilles


----------



## gail13

tweeety said:


> Just got this as a surprise from the husband this Christmas and wanted to share with everyone how happy these shoes made me feel [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223472





Colieolie said:


> Some shoes I just got in the mail...
> Giuseppe Zanotti, Givenchy, Jimmy Choo and Saint Laurent.
> 
> I'm a flat shoe kind of girl. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3223588





missjenny2679 said:


> View attachment 3228088
> 
> In white and black [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji57]



I'm loving all the designer tennis shoes out now.  It's about time we got some comfortable designer shoes!


----------



## applecidered

Gals, I went pretty crazy at the Dillard's 50% off new years day sale off any sale item. I got 4 pairs of Antonio Melani shoes for around $30 each but now feeling guilt on how gluttonous I was today. Any thoughts of which I should keep and which I should return? (I know we've all been in that spot before!)


----------



## lms910

applecidered said:


> Gals, I went pretty crazy at the Dillard's 50% off new years day sale off any sale item. I got 4 pairs of Antonio Melani shoes for around $30 each but now feeling guilt on how gluttonous I was today. Any thoughts of which I should keep and which I should return? (I know we've all been in that spot before!)




I like the pink bow the best!


----------



## applecidered

lms910 said:


> I like the pink bow the best!


Thanks! My husband said he thought the bow was too large, but what does he know


----------



## Brazucaa

applecidered said:


> Gals, I went pretty crazy at the Dillard's 50% off new years day sale off any sale item. I got 4 pairs of Antonio Melani shoes for around $30 each but now feeling guilt on how gluttonous I was today. Any thoughts of which I should keep and which I should return? (I know we've all been in that spot before!)


A) Keep them all...

B) IF you have to get rid of _some_, to please hubby, the sandals are lovely, but somewhat '_Party Only_', IMHO. Do you have an occasion in mind you can wear them??

C) Keep them all... 

Good luck


----------



## applecidered

Brazucaa said:


> A) Keep them all...
> 
> B) IF you have to get rid of _some_, to please hubby, the sandals are lovely, but somewhat '_Party Only_', IMHO. Do you have an occasion in mind you can wear them??
> 
> C) Keep them all...
> 
> Good luck


Haha, of course I want to keep all of them! But if I do, the only way I can be okay with myself is if I get rid of other shoes in the closet. I see that the gold sandals are really blingy, and I'm a fan of gold (obviously), so that's why I got them. I'll think about that one... but leaning towards keep.


----------



## mrsinsyder

They're not high-end shoes or anything, but I got these at Banana Republic today for $25 each, marked down from $128. I've had a similar pair for over a year; they're super comfortable and durable, a great work shoe.


----------



## bluejinx

Divealicious said:


> Antonio Berardi and Rupert Sanderson designed these pretty purple pumps. I'm in love &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> Hope the toe squish will be better after breaking them in lol, tad narrow &#128521;



I'm OBSESSED with these! What is the style name and how is the sizing?


----------



## lovemysavior

Scored these Gianvito Rossi burgundy booties yesterday &#128518;


----------



## applecidered

mrsinsyder said:


> They're not high-end shoes or anything, but I got these at Banana Republic today for $25 each, marked down from $128. I've had a similar pair for over a year; they're super comfortable and durable, a great work shoe.
> 
> View attachment 3229519
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229520
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229521


Great deals for work pumps! Can never have too many


----------



## sleepykitten

Two pairs I scored from Las Vegas [emoji16]
	

		
			
		

		
	





Manolo hangisi and louboutin pumps!


----------



## Brazucaa

applecidered said:


> Haha, of course I want to keep all of them! But if I do, the only way I can be okay with myself is if I get rid of other shoes in the closet. I see that the gold sandals are really blingy, and I'm a fan of gold (obviously), so that's why I got them. I'll think about that one... but leaning towards keep.


The problem being space, I would suggest you get rid of some older flats you no longer like to get more room... and keep them all .


----------



## applecidered

Brazucaa said:


> The problem being space, I would suggest you get rid of some older flats you no longer like to get more room... and keep them all .



Thanks! Last night I did a shoe inventory and will donate 5 pairs I no longer like or wear, or is just too old and worn. I did decide to return the gold flats since it is black suede underneath and once the gold wears off I think the shoe will look really bad that way. If it had like a nude suede it wouldn't be so noticeable.


----------



## Divealicious

Mimmy said:


> These are stunning, Divealicious!





randr21 said:


> Off the scale sizzler!  Hope they do break in, cuz you need to strut in them.





NY_Mami said:


> Nice! These are really pretty...



Thank you, I saved them for my birthday (which is today, yay) 



bluejinx said:


> I'm OBSESSED with these! What is the style name and how is the sizing?



There is no style name mentioned on the box im afraid... The sizing is tts; i wear italian size 39, sometimes 39.5 and these are a size 39


----------



## mtfuji

Got these new babies. Can't wait to take them out.


----------



## Snow Diva

Here's my Boxing Day haul!


----------



## mcwee

Black patent pump


----------



## loveydovey35

lovemysavior said:


> Scored these Gianvito Rossi burgundy booties yesterday &#128518;


 
These are beautiful! Congrats and enjoy your new beauties.


----------



## clu13




----------



## Divealicious

Snow Diva said:


> Here's my Boxing Day haul!
> View attachment 3236376



All great choices! I'm jealous   congrats


----------



## QueenButtercup

My Chanel slingbacks arrived this afternoon. It was like Christmas all over again. They are the queen of my closet.


----------



## Snow Diva

Divealicious said:


> All great choices! I'm jealous   congrats




Thank you!


----------



## princess621

QueenButtercup said:


> My Chanel slingbacks arrived this afternoon. It was like Christmas all over again. They are the queen of my closet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239583



So lovely!


----------



## kett

Divealicious said:


> Antonio Berardi and Rupert Sanderson designed these pretty purple pumps. I'm in love &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> Hope the toe squish will be better after breaking them in lol, tad narrow &#128521;



Late to the party, but GAH 

Those are uh-may-zing.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Snow Diva said:


> Here's my Boxing Day haul!
> View attachment 3236376



All beauties.


----------



## Snow Diva

NikkisABagGirl said:


> All beauties.




Thank you!


----------



## lms910

So, in my web searching the other day, I may have found two of the greatest knockoff shoes EVER.  Ivanka ***** made exact replicas of the Aquazurra Wild Thing AND Gianvito Rossi new lace up gladiator sandals.  I ordered both of course!!! 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/hettie-sandal/4152982

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ivanka-...ageType=item_page&fashionColor=LIGHT MUSHROOM


----------



## coconutsboston

Snow Diva said:


> Here's my Boxing Day haul!
> View attachment 3236376


Awesome!


----------



## Divealicious

kett said:


> Late to the party, but GAH
> 
> Those are uh-may-zing.



Thank you &#9786;


----------



## Snow Diva

coconutsboston said:


> Awesome!




Thanks


----------



## shoes4ever

Christian Louboutin Mrs Early 100mm


----------



## reddfoxx1

Just arrived today. Fortunately, they both fit perfectly.


----------



## Mimmy

shoes4ever said:


> Christian Louboutin Mrs Early 100mm



These are beauties, Mrs Early!



reddfoxx1 said:


> Just arrived today. Fortunately, they both fit perfectly.



Both are great looking! Love the Tod's, reddfox!


----------



## opiumm

well I see no point payng for the brand  that is why I prefer buying shoes from less known producers but for more reasonable money! for example here http://www.kswiss.com/men/court-pro-ii-c-cmf-03754-291-m


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

shoes4ever said:


> Christian Louboutin Mrs Early 100mm



So pretty! Love these!


----------



## verychic555

My new babies...


----------



## hikkichan

Loving these lace up flats from Aldo. I wanted to get the Michael Kors or Stuart Weitzman ones but they are too pricey so I got these instead! They are a steal for about $100!


----------



## meowmix318

verychic555 said:


> My new babies...



Love the color


----------



## temps

shoes4ever said:


> Christian Louboutin Mrs Early 100mm




Wow these are so pretty... [emoji7]


----------



## reddfoxx1

Stuart Weitzman navy patent Nudisong. I'm glad I purchased these instead of the Nudist. The heel on these are high enough


----------



## Amurillo04

I got these three Jeffery Campbell's from Poshmark


----------



## loveydovey35

shoes4ever said:


> Christian Louboutin Mrs Early 100mm


 
I love, love, love these!!!


----------



## loveydovey35

Divealicious said:


> Antonio Berardi and Rupert Sanderson designed these pretty purple pumps. I'm in love &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> Hope the toe squish will be better after breaking them in lol, tad narrow &#128521;


 
These are amazing, never seen anything like these before, enjoy!


----------



## umlm

my Recent Hermes boots


----------



## clu13

Vionic


----------



## reddfoxx1

You're a brave girl!


----------



## reddfoxx1

Amurillo04 said:


> I got these three Jeffery Campbell's from Poshmark
> View attachment 3247124
> View attachment 3247125
> View attachment 3247126
> View attachment 3247127



Brave!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Mimmy

Pollie-Jean said:


>




I really like these Pollie-Jean! Edgy, and beautiful! They look like calf hair?


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Fendi Espadrilles


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

umlm said:


> my Recent Hermes boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247380



Beautiful Hermes hoots!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Mimmy said:


> I really like these Pollie-Jean! Edgy, and beautiful! They look like *calf hair*?



 
Thank you, Mimmy !
I really love the grip sole too . I hope they'll fit . They are on their way...


----------



## Christofle

These Church's chukkas after a long and horrible battle that started on boxing day. Finally received them today after having incorrect size and damaged pairs shipped 3 times.


----------



## Fgl11

hikkichan said:


> View attachment 3245894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving these lace up flats from Aldo. I wanted to get the Michael Kors or Stuart Weitzman ones but they are too pricey so I got these instead! They are a steal for about $100!




Those are adorable!


----------



## Mimmy

Christofle said:


> These Church's chukkas after a long and horrible battle that started on boxing day. Finally received them today after having incorrect size and damaged pairs shipped 3 times.




They look great, Christofle! I hope you find them worth the wait.


----------



## Christofle

Mimmy said:


> They look great, Christofle! I hope you find them worth the wait.



Hopefully they will be once the snow melts.  Something about light beige suede mixing with snow and salt.


----------



## reddfoxx1

These arrived today&#9786;


----------



## Fgl11

reddfoxx1 said:


> These arrived today[emoji5]




Adorable!!


----------



## Tasha1

reddfoxx1 said:


> These arrived today&#9786;




OH, great, i have the same in royal blue


----------



## Citygirl8610

Hi, new to posting on purseforum, so excited got these fendi's with coupon code on therealreal for $250 ! Saw these in a department store and been lusting over then for a year since and searching everywhere, so excited when this pair came up in my size


----------



## Fgl11

Citygirl8610 said:


> Hi, new to posting on purseforum, so excited got these fendi's with coupon code on therealreal for $250 ! Saw these in a department store and been lusting over then for a year since and searching everywhere, so excited when this pair came up in my size




Very edgy and beautiful!!!


----------



## Citygirl8610

Fgl11 said:


> Very edgy and beautiful!!!


Thanks ! My first pair of Fendi's


----------



## nascar fan

Gianvito Rossi. [emoji179][emoji178][emoji177][emoji170][emoji171][emoji172][emoji171][emoji170][emoji169][emoji179][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji172]


----------



## randr21

Citygirl8610 said:


> Hi, new to posting on purseforum, so excited got these fendi's with coupon code on therealreal for $250 ! Saw these in a department store and been lusting over then for a year since and searching everywhere, so excited when this pair came up in my size



So pretty, are they tts?


----------



## Citygirl8610

randr21 said:


> So pretty, are they tts?


Thanks, yes they're tts but on the roomy side of tts, I have reasonably wide feet and they fit perfectly, narrow feet could go down, I'm 39.5 in louboutin, 39 or 39.5 in manolo, 39 in Dior and I got 39 in these. Hope this is helpful !


----------



## Tasha1

nascar fan said:


> Gianvito Rossi.




adorable, where  r u going to wear them? The heals are rather high,, I bought plenty of high heals in the past but can't wear to work daily
thanx


----------



## nascar fan

Tasha1 said:


> adorable, where  r u going to wear them? The heals are rather high,, I bought plenty of high heals in the past but can't wear to work daily
> thanx


Hi!
Thankfully all I do is get in my car, drive to work and walk from a parking garage to a conference room and sit all day.  Well, get up to go the bathroom.  LOL!
I carry a pair of flats in my bag for those days the walk from the garage to the building is longer.  (I work in different buildings)
Plus, I work from home a few days a week.  So it works out to where I'm only wearing heels 2 or 3 days a week.

Here is a fraction of the type of heels I wear.  Plus I'm no spring chicken, so I've got lots of heel-wearing experience.


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

nascar fan said:


> Gianvito Rossi. [emoji179][emoji178][emoji177][emoji170][emoji171][emoji172][emoji171][emoji170][emoji169][emoji179][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250753
> View attachment 3250754



Those are some beauties!!!! They look nice on you too!  Luv em!!


----------



## Tasha1

wow, ysl great again!!! thanx for your replay


----------



## Mimmy

nascar fan said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thankfully all I do is get in my car, drive to work and walk from a parking garage to a conference room and sit all day.  Well, get up to go the bathroom.  LOL!
> 
> I carry a pair of flats in my bag for those days the walk from the garage to the building is longer.  (I work in different buildings)
> 
> Plus, I work from home a few days a week.  So it works out to where I'm only wearing heels 2 or 3 days a week.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a fraction of the type of heels I wear.  Plus I'm no spring chicken, so I've got lots of heel-wearing experience.




All gorgeous, nascar! You are killin it!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

reddfoxx1 said:


> Stuart Weitzman navy patent Nudisong. I'm glad I purchased these instead of the Nudist. The heel on these are high enough



Love these. I see myself getting these for spring. Model them when you can.


----------



## Divealicious

nascar fan said:


> Hi!
> Thankfully all I do is get in my car, drive to work and walk from a parking garage to a conference room and sit all day.  Well, get up to go the bathroom.  LOL!
> I carry a pair of flats in my bag for those days the walk from the garage to the building is longer.  (I work in different buildings)
> Plus, I work from home a few days a week.  So it works out to where I'm only wearing heels 2 or 3 days a week.
> 
> Here is a fraction of the type of heels I wear.  Plus I'm no spring chicken, so I've got lots of heel-wearing experience.



Loving all of those!


----------



## opiumm

I needed some winter boots so i bought  these cool shoes .Just arrived today. seems really awesome


----------



## hhl4vr

nascar fan said:


> Gianvito Rossi. [emoji179][emoji178][emoji177][emoji170][emoji171][emoji172][emoji171][emoji170][emoji169][emoji179][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250753
> View attachment 3250754




Very nice -


----------



## hhl4vr

nascar fan said:


> Hi!
> Thankfully all I do is get in my car, drive to work and walk from a parking garage to a conference room and sit all day.  Well, get up to go the bathroom.  LOL!
> I carry a pair of flats in my bag for those days the walk from the garage to the building is longer.  (I work in different buildings)
> Plus, I work from home a few days a week.  So it works out to where I'm only wearing heels 2 or 3 days a week.
> 
> Here is a fraction of the type of heels I wear.  Plus I'm no spring chicken, so I've got lots of heel-wearing experience.




Love all of them but really love that last pair -nice colour


----------



## shoes4ever

Citygirl8610 said:


> Hi, new to posting on purseforum, so excited got these fendi's with coupon code on therealreal for $250 ! Saw these in a department store and been lusting over then for a year since and searching everywhere, so excited when this pair came up in my size



WOW these are stunning



verychic555 said:


> My new babies...



Terrific - love the colors



loveydovey35 said:


> I love, love, love these!!!



Thank You


----------



## shoes4ever

Total candy crush - my new rainbow FENDI sandals


----------



## Fgl11

shoes4ever said:


> Total candy crush - my new rainbow FENDI sandals




Cute!


----------



## Citygirl8610

shoes4ever said:


> WOW these are stunning
> 
> 
> 
> Terrific - love the colors
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You


Thanks!


----------



## Citygirl8610

shoes4ever said:


> Total candy crush - my new rainbow FENDI sandals


Amaze...love these!


----------



## tweeety

Fell in love with this Gucci and I had to buy this too !! She is too gorgeous to not take home! 


	

		
			
		

		
	
. 

Latest damages to my wallet!!!


----------



## Kyokei

Louboutins


----------



## dotty8

- Tory Burch Sophie wedges today  (I almost got black Vara Ferragamos as well but couldn't decide due to a slightly lower heel... might go back to get them next week though ) 

- Michael Michael Kors sneakers (actually two pairs - in black and navy colour) last month


----------



## missyb

shoes4ever said:


> Total candy crush - my new rainbow FENDI sandals




Love these!


----------



## eviexo

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3255377
> 
> Fell in love with this Gucci and I had to buy this too !! She is too gorgeous to not take home!
> View attachment 3255378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Latest damages to my wallet!!!




Those spikes are to DIE for!!! [emoji7]


Bought these yellow cuties for $160 at a local boutique  - discounts after discounts [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eviexo

shoes4ever said:


> Christian Louboutin Mrs Early 100mm




These are so freaken cute!!!!! 

I wish I could wear heels [emoji22]


----------



## shoes4ever

Fgl11 said:


> Cute!





Citygirl8610 said:


> Amaze...love these!





eviexo said:


> These are so freaken cute!!!!!
> 
> I wish I could wear heels [emoji22]



Fgl11, Citygirl8610, eviexo 
eviexo the Mrs Early come in a flat version too --- a lovely option to get as u can't wear heels.


----------



## eviexo

shoes4ever said:


> Fgl11, Citygirl8610, eviexo
> eviexo the Mrs Early come in a flat version too --- a lovely option to get as u can't wear heels.



Oh god. Now that I know this, my work day is officially over for the day... Time for some serious online shopping!!


----------



## Fgl11

eviexo said:


> Those spikes are to DIE for!!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> Bought these yellow cuties for $160 at a local boutique  - discounts after discounts [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3259915




These are such a great color!!


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

eviexo said:


> Those spikes are to DIE for!!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> Bought these yellow cuties for $160 at a local boutique  - discounts after discounts [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3259915



Love that color!!!!!!!


----------



## umlm

ShoeConnoisseur said:


> Beautiful Hermes hoots!!!


Thank you so much,

they are very comfy. Love them


----------



## Panda tickler

Got these beauties! &#128588;&#128588;


----------



## Yuki85

dotty8 said:


> - Tory Burch Sophie wedges today  (I almost got black Vara Ferragamos as well but couldn't decide due to a slightly lower heel... might go back to get them next week though )
> 
> - Michael Michael Kors sneakers (actually two pairs - in black and navy colour) last month




We are shoe twins! I have the Tory Burch wedges and just love them!!


----------



## dotty8

Yuki85 said:


> We are shoe twins! I have the Tory Burch wedges and just love them!!


 


That's great to hear


----------



## Pishi

Panda tickler said:


> Got these beauties! &#128588;&#128588;



Very pretty! You should post them in the GR thread with some modeling shots.  I have a few to post myself.


----------



## Misstake7198

My new Gucci Marmonts are so fun!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Misstake7198 said:


> My new Gucci Marmonts are so fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262194
> View attachment 3262195




I seriously need to get these shoes already. I cannot get over how dreamy they are.


----------



## Misstake7198

hellokimmiee said:


> I seriously need to get these shoes already. I cannot get over how dreamy they are.


 Comfy, too!


----------



## eviexo

Fgl11 said:


> These are such a great color!!





ShoeConnoisseur said:


> Love that color!!!!!!!



Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## dotty8

Classic black patent Ferragamos


----------



## IramImtiaz

dotty8 said:


> Classic black patent Ferragamos




Love them! So classy


----------



## verychic555

My new Christian Louboutin Sandals...


----------



## verychic555

And one more pic


----------



## Nikkieyedoc

Love &#128525;&#128098;


----------



## Nikkieyedoc

Vince Camuto Solter ankle wrap booties Obsessed &#10084;&#65039; got them on sale at bloomies for $51!!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Got my hands on a cute pair of Lace up flats!! I love them!! Now waiting for the weather to improve so I can finally wear them!



(Photo borrowed from pinterest, as shoes are currently upstairs and I'm too lazy to get them)


----------



## cocosapphire

My new Chanel quilted moto boots, in two tone!


----------



## hikkichan

Sophie-Rose said:


> Got my hands on a cute pair of Lace up flats!! I love them!! Now waiting for the weather to improve so I can finally wear them!
> 
> View attachment 3264503
> 
> (Photo borrowed from pinterest, as shoes are currently upstairs and I'm too lazy to get them)




I love lace up flats! They are so hot right now


----------



## hikkichan

My new Adidas Pure Boost X trainers seen here with my workout outfit and water bottle!


----------



## Divealicious

Saint Laurent


----------



## hikkichan

Divealicious said:


> Saint Laurent




Gorgeous!


----------



## Mimmy

cocosapphire said:


> My new Chanel quilted moto boots, in two tone!



Stunning boots, cocosapphire!



hikkichan said:


> View attachment 3265091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Adidas Pure Boost X trainers seen here with my workout outfit and water bottle!



Love this photo, hikkichan!



Divealicious said:


> Saint Laurent



Beautiful heels, Divealicious!


----------



## cocosapphire

Mimmy said:


> Stunning boots, cocosapphire!


 
Thank you, sweet of you to say.


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

verychic555 said:


> And one more pic



Those are really cute!!!! &#128150; &#128150; &#128150;


----------



## cocosapphire

Divealicious said:


> Saint Laurent


 
Lovely heels!


----------



## applecidered

Just bought these for $28 at Dillards! One of their house brands, Gianni Bini. Genuine calf hair.


----------



## shoes4ever

Proof of shoe addiction - when you buy the same style in flats too!! My new CLs --- Mrs Early in neon pink/glitter


----------



## Mimmy

applecidered said:


> Just bought these for $28 at Dillards! One of their house brands, Gianni Bini. Genuine calf hair.



These are beautiful, applecidered! I have found Gianni Bini shoes to be very well made. 



shoes4ever said:


> Proof of shoe addiction - when you buy the same style in flats too!! My new CLs --- Mrs Early in neon pink/glitter



Stunning shoes, shoes4ever!


----------



## demicouture

Not that I have any space left in my shoes closet but ... Well, but... [emoji16]


Saint Laurent Bianca all black



Jimmy Choo Leslie in black leather
(Searched for these everywhere)



Gucci Rose Brixton loafer



Chanel Brasserie
Decided the heel version is not so much me so am waiting for the flats [emoji4]


Thanks for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## meowmix318

demicouture said:


> Not that I have any space left in my shoes closet but ... Well, but... [emoji16]
> View attachment 3267460
> 
> Saint Laurent Bianca all black
> 
> View attachment 3267461
> 
> Jimmy Choo Leslie in black leather
> (Searched for these everywhere)
> 
> View attachment 3267462
> 
> Gucci Rose Brixton loafer
> 
> View attachment 3267464
> 
> Chanel Brasserie
> Decided the heel version is not so much me so am waiting for the flats [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;



Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!


----------



## Sappho

shoes4ever said:


> Total candy crush - my new rainbow FENDI sandals



These are so much fun!


----------



## ichan

applecidered said:


> Just bought these for $28 at Dillards! One of their house brands, Gianni Bini. Genuine calf hair.



Gorgeous and love your doge avatar!


----------



## dmand2

I just got these gorgeous black suede with gold detail and lace-up style Gianvito Rossi sandals. There's lots of length in the laces so these can be tied up in different ways. As we all know, these aren't exactly cheap.

So - keep OR return? 

(Also love your thoughts on the Jason Wu Bouclé and leather dress - although off topic I know! :shame.

Thanks all!!


----------



## hhl4vr

dmand2 said:


> I just got these gorgeous black suede with gold detail and lace-up style Gianvito Rossi sandals. There's lots of length in the laces so these can be tied up in different ways. As we all know, these aren't exactly cheap.
> 
> So - keep OR return?
> 
> (Also love your thoughts on the Jason Wu Bouclé and leather dress - although off topic I know! :shame.
> 
> Thanks all!!




WOW to both - YES and YES


You look great


----------



## cocosapphire

dmand2 said:


> I just got these gorgeous black suede with gold detail and lace-up style Gianvito Rossi sandals. There's lots of length in the laces so these can be tied up in different ways. As we all know, these aren't exactly cheap.
> 
> So - keep OR return?
> 
> (Also love your thoughts on the Jason Wu Bouclé and leather dress - although off topic I know! :shame.
> 
> Thanks all!!


 


They are lovely, and you wear them well!  You should definitely keep them.


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel patent lace-up ankle booties


----------



## bluejinx

Shearling lined epaulet high tops. That makes 3 pairs of epaulet sneakers since December. I'm obsessed. Thankfully I have all the current styles (minus the crazy metallic silver ones) so until a new style comes out my wallet is safe. For $195-$265 these are a steal based for the quality and comfort!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

shoes4ever said:


> Proof of shoe addiction - when you buy the same style in flats too!! My new CLs --- Mrs Early in neon pink/glitter



I can see why you did. They are gorg.


----------



## applecidered

dmand2 said:


> I just got these gorgeous black suede with gold detail and lace-up style Gianvito Rossi sandals. There's lots of length in the laces so these can be tied up in different ways. As we all know, these aren't exactly cheap.
> 
> So - keep OR return?
> 
> (Also love your thoughts on the Jason Wu Bouclé and leather dress - although off topic I know! :shame.
> 
> Thanks all!!


Although they are gorgeous, I'm not the biggest fan of the front strap. I used to have a pair of heels with a strap like that on front, but ended up selling them since I didn't like the way my toes looked in them! But that's just my personal preference.


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel two tone ankle boots


----------



## Purrsey

Hermes sandals and Chanel ballerinas


----------



## Misstake7198

My newest Gucci acquisition!


----------



## jvall18

My recent purchase by Moschino - brings me back to the 90s &#128522;


----------



## Arlene619

jvall18 said:


> My recent purchase by Moschino - brings me back to the 90s &#128522;


90s kid here &#128582;Omg I love these! Congrats!


----------



## meowmix318

jvall18 said:


> My recent purchase by Moschino - brings me back to the 90s &#128522;



You should get the matching bag


----------



## dmand2

hhl4vr said:


> WOW to both - YES and YES
> 
> 
> You look great





cocosapphire said:


> They are lovely, and you wear them well!  You should definitely keep them.





applecidered said:


> Although they are gorgeous, I'm not the biggest fan of the front strap. I used to have a pair of heels with a strap like that on front, but ended up selling them since I didn't like the way my toes looked in them! But that's just my personal preference.




Thank you so much hhl4vr and cocosapphire! 

Do you mean the strap across the toe applecidered? I know some people aren't 'toe' people and so this kind of look doesn't feel comfortable for them. I have quite a few of this sort of style so I quite like it. My concern was more whether the simple black and gold is *wow* enough to justify the high price tag.


----------



## dmand2

Divealicious said:


> Saint Laurent



LOVE! 



shoes4ever said:


> Proof of shoe addiction - when you buy the same style in flats too!! My new CLs --- Mrs Early in neon pink/glitter



You're not alone shoes4ever - I do this too (eg my Loubi Degraspikes). Super fun style, I totally get it!! 



cocosapphire said:


> Chanel patent lace-up ankle booties





cocosapphire said:


> Chanel two tone ankle boots



Super cool, edgy, sophisticated Chanel boots cocosapphire!



Purrsey said:


> Hermes sandals and Chanel ballerinas
> View attachment 3270954



A gorgeous array of style Purrsey! Love the Hermes sandals particularly. 



Misstake7198 said:


> My newest Gucci acquisition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271230



TDF Misstake7198! SO wanting to get these in red patent!!


----------



## kingceltik

Straight-Laced said:


> ^^
> *Bagnista* those boots are cool!!!
> 
> Ann Demeulemeester lace-ups in chalk



That's an amazing shoes


----------



## Purseonic Woman

https://resources.shopstyle.com/sim/76/fc/76fcded0ce0886c361b95fb182389199/lanvin-suede-cap-toe-bow-pump-gray.jpg

I got these and they are beautiful.  Lanvin.


----------



## clu13

Chanel espadrilles


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Zara.. On sale for 15!!!!!





I love them!


----------



## reihaibara

Sophie-Rose said:


> Zara.. On sale for 15!!!!!
> View attachment 3280935
> 
> View attachment 3280938
> 
> 
> I love them!




Super cute! Did u find them in store or online?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I found them in store!! They are surprisingly comfortable


----------



## annam

Got these yesterday. Roger Vivier!! Love them.


----------



## KookyMeow

verychic555 said:


> My new Christian Louboutin Sandals...



Really gorgeous! Look at that heel, woot! [emoji173]&#65039;



Misstake7198 said:


> My newest Gucci acquisition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271230




If these came in a lower heel I'd probably get myself a pair! I love how simple but elegant it looks~


----------



## Blueberry12

My latest shoes:


----------



## arnika

My new high heels 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghG_t5T2M08
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGkOVqfT8HQ


I'm sooooo happy!


----------



## Misstake7198

KookyMeow said:


> Really gorgeous! Look at that heel, woot! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If these came in a lower heel I'd probably get myself a pair! I love how simple but elegant it looks~



I think, Gucci have a similar looking sandal without the platform and with a lower heel.


----------



## nascar fan




----------



## hhl4vr

nascar fan said:


>


 
Love them - those are very nice


----------



## Sophie-Rose

nascar fan said:


>




Gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## hellokimmiee

nascar fan said:


>




So sleek!


----------



## EMMY

nascar fan said:


>




I.DIE....those are AMAZING....Great for you..they look so nice on your foot!!!!


----------



## WehoGemini

Literally the MOST comfortable shoes I've ever own next to Nike Air's. Gentle Souls sandals. I bought my 3rd and 4th pairs yesterday on pre sale at Bloomies. Purchased Oxblood and Taupe this time. I joke they look like budget Alaia...


----------



## WehoGemini

clu13 said:


> Chanel espadrilles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280200


----------



## reddfoxx1

Sophia Webster in plum


----------



## reddfoxx1

clu13 said:


> Chanel espadrilles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280200



Love these!


----------



## meowmix318

reddfoxx1 said:


> Sophia Webster in plum



Beautiful!


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

nascar fan said:


>



Those are cute!


----------



## nascar fan

hhl4vr said:


> Love them - those are very nice





Sophie-Rose said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!!





hellokimmiee said:


> So sleek!





EMMY said:


> I.DIE....those are AMAZING....Great for you..they look so nice on your foot!!!!





ShoeConnoisseur said:


> Those are cute!



Thanks, everybody!  I have wanted these for a couple of years now.  Finally found them in my size!  I'm actually shocked they keep repeating the style!


----------



## nascar fan

[emoji75]


----------



## Divealicious

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3285606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji75]


Love! How's the sizing?


----------



## nascar fan

Divealicious said:


> Love! How's the sizing?



If you can wear 2 sizes, you might get smaller of the 2. I did. Actually I have blister on heel now. First day. I cannot wear flats. I will sadly be selling. [emoji20]. It's just me, not the shoes. Beautiful shoes


----------



## clu13

WehoGemini said:


>







reddfoxx1 said:


> Love these!




Thank you!


----------



## clu13

LK Bennett Sylvia boots with the lower heel - wore them to lunch


----------



## Divealicious

nascar fan said:


> If you can wear 2 sizes, you might get smaller of the 2. I did. Actually I have blister on heel now. First day. I cannot wear flats. I will sadly be selling. [emoji20]. It's just me, not the shoes. Beautiful shoes



That's too bad, they look really cute. I'm waiting to receive the mid-century version of the kitty flats, they have a pointed toe. I sized up a half size because they are flat. Hope they will fit me!


----------



## RTA

nascar fan said:


>


Those shoes are amazing!!!


----------



## Via_04

Caught by charlotte's web last week 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
l


----------



## Mimmy

Via_04 said:


> Caught by charlotte's web last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l




These are so cute and the color is beautiful, Via!


----------



## Via_04

Thanks darling! It is comfy as well [emoji7]


----------



## dmand2

Via_04 said:


> Caught by charlotte's web last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l



I adore these so much Via!! They are on my wish list. LOVE!  Did you go the same size as you wear in Charlotte Olympia heels?



nascar fan said:


>



These mules are gorgeous nascar fan. They have a quilted Chanel-like look. Lovely!



reddfoxx1 said:


> Sophia Webster in plum



Loving these reddfoxx1!  Do you take the same size in Sophia Webster flats as heels? I find her heels cut SUPER small.


----------



## dmand2

So loving my new Aquazurra Fancy Nancy in black mink! Lace-up, pom poms, silky smooth feel, super comfortable... Definitely worth the wait.


----------



## mirannda

Recently I bought gucci booties in blue color, they are really stylish!


----------



## meowmix318

mirannda said:


> Recently I bought gucci booties in blue color, they are really stylish!



Gorgeous


----------



## KookyMeow

Mini unboxing of new shoes I bought this week [emoji4]


----------



## nascar fan

dmand2 said:


> I adore these so much Via!! They are on my wish list. LOVE!  Did you go the same size as you wear in Charlotte Olympia heels?
> 
> 
> 
> These mules are gorgeous nascar fan. They have a quilted Chanel-like look. Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Loving these reddfoxx1!  Do you take the same size in Sophia Webster flats as heels? I find her heels cut SUPER small.


Thank you!  
You have a good eye.  They actually are Chanel.


----------



## hellokimmiee

mirannda said:


> Recently I bought gucci booties in blue color, they are really stylish!




[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## randr21

KookyMeow said:


> Mini unboxing of new shoes I bought this week [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3293034
> 
> View attachment 3293035
> 
> View attachment 3293036
> 
> View attachment 3293037
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293038
> 
> View attachment 3293039
> 
> View attachment 3293040
> 
> View attachment 3293041


Love both of them. I can imagine the Vivier with a red pedi. Are they from current season?


----------



## KookyMeow

randr21 said:


> Love both of them. I can imagine the Vivier with a red pedi. Are they from current season?




They're not from the current season, those have been around for a while now, I just couldn't find my size [emoji1]

I love them in the pics, but just returned them now as the buckle looks huge on my tiny feet, it's almost comical [emoji53] I might go for the Valentino Rockstud 60 sandals or the YSL Tribute 75 sandals instead... &#129300;


----------



## randr21

KookyMeow said:


> They're not from the current season, those have been around for a while now, I just couldn't find my size [emoji1]
> 
> I love them in the pics, but just returned them now as the buckle looks huge on my tiny feet, it's almost comical [emoji53] I might go for the Valentino Rockstud 60 sandals or the YSL Tribute 75 sandals instead... &#129300;


Thats too bad, I love statement sandals done simply like the buckle.  I have ysl tribs and they are super comfy.  Good luck on either choice.


----------



## KookyMeow

randr21 said:


> Thats too bad, I love statement sandals done simply like the buckle.  I have ysl tribs and they are super comfy.  Good luck on either choice.




Thanks! [emoji8]


----------



## demicouture

Latest purchase [emoji16]


	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Freckles1

Now I have to find a the perfect outfit to debut these beauties!!


----------



## purse mommy

I bought these in Vegas last month


----------



## Divealicious

I joined the kitty club! [emoji4]


----------



## KookyMeow

Divealicious said:


> I joined the kitty club! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3294849




Cute! I didn't know it came in a pointed toe, now I'm considering getting one! [emoji13]


----------



## Divealicious

KookyMeow said:


> Cute! I didn't know it came in a pointed toe, now I'm considering getting one! [emoji13]



Thanks! I also prefer the pointed toe to the regular one, it's called the 'mid-century kitty' 
http://us.charlotteolympia.com/coll...-kitty/E001232VMC1036.html#cgid=KITTY&start=7


----------



## Mimmy

Divealicious said:


> I joined the kitty club! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3294849




Very cute, Divealicious! Great photo too!


----------



## Divealicious

Mimmy said:


> Very cute, Divealicious! Great photo too!


Thank you! [emoji253]


----------



## coconutsboston

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3294245
> 
> Now I have to find a the perfect outfit to debut these beauties!!


I love those!!!!


----------



## Swcharm87

KookyMeow said:


> Mini unboxing of new shoes I bought this week [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3293034
> 
> View attachment 3293035
> 
> View attachment 3293036
> 
> View attachment 3293037
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293038
> 
> View attachment 3293039
> 
> View attachment 3293040
> 
> View attachment 3293041




The acne booties are everything! [emoji7]


----------



## KookyMeow

Divealicious said:


> Thanks! I also prefer the pointed toe to the regular one, it's called the 'mid-century kitty'
> http://us.charlotteolympia.com/coll...-kitty/E001232VMC1036.html#cgid=KITTY&start=7




Thanks for providing the link!


----------



## KookyMeow

Swcharm87 said:


> The acne booties are everything! [emoji7]




It's my first time sporting plain black ankle boots, I'm really glad I got them, they're so chic


----------



## dmand2

mirannda said:


> Recently I bought gucci booties in blue color, they are really stylish!



Stunning Mirannda! I especially adore what I assume is the pony hair construction. 



nascar fan said:


> Thank you!
> You have a good eye.  They actually are Chanel.



Ah, thank you for confirming this! Love, love, love these. Super stylish and will NEVER date.



Divealicious said:


> I joined the kitty club! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3294849



A winning shoe Divealicious! Congrats.


----------



## bluejinx

Nothing too exciting but I got a pair of Proenza Schouler Tweed Pumps, Alexander Wang Sonja pumps in Oxblood and a pair of cute tory burch flats that are thankfully lacking a big TB logo!


----------



## Mimmy

bluejinx said:


> Nothing too exciting but I got a pair of Proenza Schouler Tweed Pumps, Alexander Wang Sonja pumps in Oxblood and a pair of cute tory burch flats that are thankfully lacking a big TB logo!




Exciting in my book, bluejinx! All are beautiful!


----------



## AlShirLE

KookyMeow said:


> Mini unboxing of new shoes I bought this week [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3293034
> 
> View attachment 3293035
> 
> View attachment 3293036
> 
> View attachment 3293037
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293038
> 
> View attachment 3293039
> 
> View attachment 3293040
> 
> View attachment 3293041




Oh... Love the Jensen boot. May I ask if the boot true to size?


----------



## bluejinx

Mimmy said:


> Exciting in my book, bluejinx! All are beautiful!



Thanks! Im thrilled with them. I should stop comparing mine to everyone elses. So long as I love them, right?


----------



## KookyMeow

AlShirLE said:


> Oh... Love the Jensen boot. May I ask if the boot true to size?




Yup, they are true to size (Italian sizing). I am a 35 and got the same size Jensen, and it fit perfectly even with socks. Just make sure they aren't too thick.

They will be a bit tight in the beginning, but not uncomfortable. I didn't even have to break them in, I just wore them the next day to work - no blisters or pain. I commute via train to work, my house is a 15-minute walk from the station and my office is a 10-minute walk.


----------



## AlShirLE

KookyMeow said:


> Yup, they are true to size (Italian sizing). I am a 35 and got the same size Jensen, and it fit perfectly even with socks. Just make sure they aren't too thick.
> 
> They will be a bit tight in the beginning, but not uncomfortable. I didn't even have to break them in, I just wore them the next day to work - no blisters or pain. I commute via train to work, my house is a 15-minute walk from the station and my office is a 10-minute walk.




Thanks for your information. I am still thinking to get the smooth leather or grain leather.


----------



## KookyMeow

AlShirLE said:


> Thanks for your information. I am still thinking to get the smooth leather or grain leather.




Good luck with choosing!  Both are beautiful, IMO. 

I've read somewhere that she chose the grained one because she knew the creases that will form on the smooth one would bother her. With a grained one, at least the creases would blend with the texture.

Personally I chose the smooth one, because I like looks that are sleek but lived-in


----------



## Mimmy

bluejinx said:


> Thanks! Im thrilled with them. I should stop comparing mine to everyone elses. So long as I love them, right?




What's not to love, about 3 new pairs of fab shoes![emoji6]


----------



## AlShirLE

Anyone has Chiara Ferragni flirting shoes?


----------



## Divealicious

Tibi boots... Cool or too much?


----------



## Harper Quinn

A few but might return the Valentinos


----------



## Harper Quinn

I am just not too sure...


----------



## Fgl11

Divealicious said:


> Tibi boots... Cool or too much?




I personally am not crazy about them. But if you love them, that's what matters..


----------



## Fgl11

Harper Quinn said:


> I am just not too sure...




I love these and the espadrilles you posted- I say they're both winners!!


----------



## Divealicious

Fgl11 said:


> I personally am not crazy about them. But if you love them, that's what matters..


So true, but thank you for sharing your opinion[emoji4] . I guess I will spend a little time and see how they will work in my wardrobe and then decide...


----------



## Harper Quinn

Fgl11 said:


> I love these and the espadrilles you posted- I say they're both winners!!



thank you! If I could afford both I would... Maybe valentinos in the future....


----------



## Kyokei

Got these Louboutins to match my Kelly!


----------



## reddfoxx1

Oscar de la Renta booties


----------



## Mimmy

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3301251
> 
> 
> Got these Louboutins to match my Kelly!



Stunning, Kyokei!



reddfoxx1 said:


> Oscar de la Renta booties




Killer booties, reddfoxx!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3301251
> 
> 
> Got these Louboutins to match my Kelly!




Gorgeous!


----------



## meowmix318

reddfoxx1 said:


> Oscar de la Renta booties




Love these


----------



## gatorpooh

My first pair of Stuart Weitzman Nudists &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mimmy

gatorpooh said:


> My first pair of Stuart Weitzman Nudists [emoji173]&#65039;




Stunning shoes, gatorpooh!


----------



## KookyMeow

gatorpooh said:


> My first pair of Stuart Weitzman Nudists [emoji173]&#65039;




They look uber sexy, enjoy your new pair! Are they comfortable?


----------



## KookyMeow

My first Louboutins~






The Riviera flat is a classic pointed toe silhouette, the perfect sister to my Valentino cage flats - one is more classic and timeless, the other is more modern and edgy


----------



## gatorpooh

Mimmy said:


> Stunning shoes, gatorpooh!



Thank you!


----------



## gatorpooh

KookyMeow said:


> They look uber sexy, enjoy your new pair! Are they comfortable?



Thank you! I wouldn't say they are comfortable, but they aren't the most painful heels I own


----------



## KookyMeow

gatorpooh said:


> Thank you! I wouldn't say they are comfortable, but they aren't the most painful heels I own




Heehee, that's still good news!  Enjoy your pair~


----------



## tolliv

Missing 2 additional pair of Lanvin flats. Since I am not a shoe person, I needed a few pair of comfy shoes and boots.


----------



## KookyMeow

tolliv said:


> Missing 2 additional pair of Lanvin flats. Since I am not a shoe person, I needed a few pair of comfy shoes and boots.




The peeptoe booties are beautiful! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mimmy

tolliv said:


> Missing 2 additional pair of Lanvin flats. Since I am not a shoe person, I needed a few pair of comfy shoes and boots.




These are gorgeous! I especially like the peep toe booties!


----------



## tolliv

Mimmy said:


> These are gorgeous! I especially like the peep toe booties!




Yes, the peep toe booties are sexy but the leather around the toes hurt. I am hoping they soften because Barneys has a grey pair online that want. After walking in CLs at work all day, I am a pro at walking in heels.


----------



## tolliv

KookyMeow said:


> The peeptoe booties are beautiful! [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you!


----------



## Mimmy

tolliv said:


> Yes, the peep toe booties are sexy but the leather around the toes hurt. I am hoping they soften because Barneys has a grey pair online that want. After walking in CLs at work all day, I am a pro at walking in heels.




It's hard to beat a great pair of heels! Painful toes are not good though; I hope they do soften up!


----------



## shoes4ever

Little pops of bright cheery fun - Aquazzura Pon Pon sandals in 60mm


----------



## Sophie-Rose

shoes4ever said:


> Little pops of bright cheery fun - Aquazzura Pon Pon sandals in 60mm



Those are amazing!!!


----------



## verychic555

Found these Sergio Rossi beauties...I'm in love...


----------



## Divealicious

I love a good t-bar pump &#128512; Jason Wu:


----------



## Divealicious

shoes4ever said:


> [emoji813]Little pops of bright cheery fun - Aquazzura Pon Pon sandals in 60mm[emoji813]


I love these!!


----------



## hhl4vr

Divealicious said:


> I love a good t-bar pump &#128512; Jason Wu:




I so so love these -


----------



## LadySapphire

Just taken delivery of these, I got them for £7.50!!!

Yves Saint Laurent, Gisele booties in black shimmer.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Went a bit shoe mad recently. Here are my Aquazzura wild thing block heels


----------



## Harper Quinn

And much more refined... Ferragamo bicolour vara pumps


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Harper Quinn said:


> Went a bit shoe mad recently. Here are my Aquazzura wild thing block heels




[emoji7] love love love those!!!!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Sophie-Rose said:


> [emoji7] love love love those!!!!!



thank you! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Doutzen

New boots[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Mimmy

Doutzen said:


> New boots[emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3312815
> 
> View attachment 3312816




Absolutely stunning new boots, Doutzen!


----------



## Gerry

Harper Quinn said:


> Went a bit shoe mad recently. Here are my Aquazzura wild thing block heels


 


I have to say that you have a fat-a-cus cat-a-cus just like I do!!! Love Aquazurra. Those are just adorable. Wish they weren't so expensive but in my book, there is nothing else out there like their styles.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Gerry said:


> I have to say that you have a fat-a-cus cat-a-cus just like I do!!! Love Aquazurra. Those are just adorable. Wish they weren't so expensive but in my book, there is nothing else out there like their styles.



I completely agree


----------



## poptarts

shoes4ever said:


> Little pops of bright cheery fun - Aquazzura Pon Pon sandals in 60mm



Congratulations on your gorgeous new shoes! May I ask how do they feel on? I have wide feet and the Wild Thing style felt a bit tight across. I am totally crushing on these but haven't been able to pull the trigger yet.


----------



## Arlene619

Doutzen said:


> New boots[emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3312815
> 
> View attachment 3312816




Wow, so sexy! Congrats! The Valentinos are my fav [emoji7]


----------



## LRG

Went in to Nordstrom for a practical pair of 3" black heels and came out with these because they were too stunning when I slipped them on to pass up. Still debating on whether or not I should keep them since they're my first pair of studded shoes and I'm concerned that they're too trendy and not classic enough, but they do make even the simplest of outfits pop.


----------



## Sparksw10

Aquazzura Issa platforms. [emoji171]


----------



## Arlene619

LRG said:


> Went in to Nordstrom for a practical pair of 3" black heels and came out with these because they were too stunning when I slipped them on to pass up. Still debating on whether or not I should keep them since they're my first pair of studded shoes and I'm concerned that they're too trendy and not classic enough, but they do make even the simplest of outfits pop.
> 
> View attachment 3314988


I love these! Tbh I don't care if they're trendy or not, I just wear what I like [emoji4]  I love my valentinos. Great buy[emoji7]


----------



## Divealicious

LRG said:


> Went in to Nordstrom for a practical pair of 3" black heels and came out with these because they were too stunning when I slipped them on to pass up. Still debating on whether or not I should keep them since they're my first pair of studded shoes and I'm concerned that they're too trendy and not classic enough, but they do make even the simplest of outfits pop.
> 
> View attachment 3314988


Love them! The color is really classic and I think Valentino made studs a classic since the rockstud


----------



## shoes4ever

Sophie-Rose said:


> Those are amazing!!!





Divealicious said:


> I love these!!





poptarts said:


> Congratulations on your gorgeous new shoes! May I ask how do they feel on? I have wide feet and the Wild Thing style felt a bit tight across. I am totally crushing on these but haven't been able to pull the trigger yet.



 Sophie-Rose; Divealicious & poptarts
Poptarts - I too found the Wild Thing 60mm a bit snug across my toes in my TTS, so i moved up a size when trying them on. I ended up getting the Pon Pon instead and they seemed to be a tad better width wise. I am yet to wear these out or for an extended amount of time. So far i've only tried them around the house and they did seem to hurt a bit after about 30 mins. But i put it down to end of day rather swollen feet  You may want to try them in a size up and see how they feel. Hope this helps.


----------



## LRG

Divealicious said:


> Love them! The color is really classic and I think Valentino made studs a classic since the rockstud







Arlene619 said:


> I love these! Tbh I don't care if they're trendy or not, I just wear what I like [emoji4]  I love my valentinos. Great buy[emoji7]




Thank you! I think I'm going to keep them because they are so pretty. When I put them on in the store wearing black skinny jeans and a black sweater, they just completely changed and elevated my simple outfit. It helps that my husband also is insisting that I keep them because he likes them so much [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Dextersmom

I am currently obsessed with these TB Terra flip flops.they are so comfortable and feminine looking.


----------



## sunshinesash

Sparksw10 said:


> View attachment 3315104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquazzura Issa platforms. [emoji171]


OMG I loveeee these! So 70s chic :okay:

Here are my two most recent shoe purchases- 

1. Franco Sarto 'Freeze' smoking slipper- retails for $125 CDN, but scored them on an incredible sale for $52.50!  These shoes are what I consider 'casual elegance'.  

2. Nike Roshe One- I was looking everywhere for this style in my size [I wear a ladies 7, but I can fit into a kids size 6, and save $30, so why not!], but it was sold out in all of my local stores, so I ordered them on Nike.com for $70, and they were here about a week later...they're like walking on pillows, and incredibly lightweight. Love 'em


----------



## Sparksw10

sunshinesash said:


> OMG I loveeee these! So 70s chic :okay:
> 
> Here are my two most recent shoe purchases-
> 
> 1. Franco Sarto 'Freeze' smoking slipper- retails for $125 CDN, but scored them on an incredible sale for $52.50!  These shoes are what I consider 'casual elegance'.
> 
> 2. Nike Roshe One- I was looking everywhere for this style in my size [I wear a ladies 7, but I can fit into a kids size 6, and save $30, so why not!], but it was sold out in all of my local stores, so I ordered them on Nike.com for $70, and they were here about a week later...they're like walking on pillows, and incredibly lightweight. Love 'em




Those Nikes are on my list too! They look so comfortable and would match just about anything!


----------



## sunshinesash

Sparksw10 said:


> Those Nikes are on my list too! They look so comfortable and would match just about anything!


Highly recommend. They are so lightweight, and the foam cushioning makes them incredibly comfy. However, I read many reviews prior to buying them, and these are described as 'lifestyle' shoes, meaning they're not made for heavy wear & tear. The material is very thin/breezy- I can feel the wind easily when I'm walking out, and because of that, I'd guess holes would be easy to create if you put them through the ringer. 
I bought them knowing ahead of time I would only be using them for errands/walking/casual wear VS. workout gear. Just something to keep in mind, if you end up purchasing them!


----------



## Mike2523

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3301251
> 
> 
> Got these Louboutins to match my Kelly!


Those pumps are the perfect shoe. The heel hight and the over all look will always be a shoe you can always wear. Love them !


----------



## KCeboKing

LRG said:


> Went in to Nordstrom for a practical pair of 3" black heels and came out with these because they were too stunning when I slipped them on to pass up. Still debating on whether or not I should keep them since they're my first pair of studded shoes and I'm concerned that they're too trendy and not classic enough, but they do make even the simplest of outfits pop.
> 
> View attachment 3314988




These are absolutely stunning!!!! You should definitely keep them! All that matters is they make you happy! And it helps your husband told you to buy them [emoji1] (mine does the same!)


----------



## poptarts

shoes4ever said:


> Sophie-Rose; Divealicious & poptarts
> Poptarts - I too found the Wild Thing 60mm a bit snug across my toes in my TTS, so i moved up a size when trying them on. I ended up getting the Pon Pon instead and they seemed to be a tad better width wise. I am yet to wear these out or for an extended amount of time. So far i've only tried them around the house and they did seem to hurt a bit after about 30 mins. But i put it down to end of day rather swollen feet  You may want to try them in a size up and see how they feel. Hope this helps.




Thanks very much for your help! Going to see if I can find them to try


----------



## jmm0979

Doutzen said:


> New boots[emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3312815
> 
> View attachment 3312816



Love it!!!


----------



## jmm0979

Divealicious said:


> I love a good t-bar pump &#128512; Jason Wu:



I &#10084;&#65039; T-bar pumps!! Nice shoes!


----------



## ScottyGal

LadySapphire said:


> Just taken delivery of these, I got them for £7.50!!!
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent, Gisele booties in black shimmer.



What a steal!


----------



## Divealicious

jmm0979 said:


> I &#10084;&#65039; T-bar pumps!! Nice shoes!


Me too!  Thank you!


----------



## spylove22

Doutzen said:


> New boots[emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3312815
> 
> View attachment 3312816




beautiful boots!!!


----------



## spylove22

LRG said:


> Went in to Nordstrom for a practical pair of 3" black heels and came out with these because they were too stunning when I slipped them on to pass up. Still debating on whether or not I should keep them since they're my first pair of studded shoes and I'm concerned that they're too trendy and not classic enough, but they do make even the simplest of outfits pop.
> 
> View attachment 3314988



those are so cute! keeper!!!


----------



## spylove22

demicouture said:


> Latest purchase [emoji16]
> View attachment 3294217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;



love these, I saw them yesterday in the store. Are they comfortable?


----------



## Harper Quinn

Bought 'superflats' this season. Can't wait for the weather to warm up in the UK, we're still having winter. I got these 'leo' flats by Isabel Marant today. They are extremely comfortable!


----------



## jmm0979

I bought these shoes last Saturday at Nordstrom. I love it and cannot wait to wear it. This is my first Vince Camuto shoes. It is super comfy and sexy. Oh these shoes are on sale for $79.90 (originally ~ $117)


----------



## meowmix318

jmm0979 said:


> I bought these shoes last Saturday at Nordstrom. I love it and cannot wait to wear it. This is my first Vince Camuto shoes and the shoes are super comfy. Oh these shoes are on sale for $79.90 (originally ~ $117)
> View attachment 3323167



Gorgeous


----------



## Doutzen

Keep your heels high and get some exercise.[emoji108]



Almost forgot the bibi I got recently.[emoji16]


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My purchase today.


----------



## meowmix318

Doutzen said:


> Keep your heels high and get some exercise.[emoji108]
> View attachment 3323201
> 
> 
> Almost forgot the bibi I got recently.[emoji16]
> View attachment 3323202



Love the shoes, especially the butterfly ones


----------



## reddfoxx1

Decided to give these a try in lavender. The jury's still out on the fit


----------



## Kyokei

Not the color scheme I usually go for but too stunning to resist!


----------



## meowmix318

Kyokei said:


> Not the color scheme I usually go for but too stunning to resist!
> 
> View attachment 3325830
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325831




Excellent way to make a statement


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Aquazurra


----------



## Lake4

Please help me decide between these two Louboutins


----------



## Divealicious

Lake4 said:


> Please help me decide between these two Louboutins


I vote Leopard!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Lake4 said:


> Please help me decide between these two Louboutins




I love the silver ones! The leopard ones are cute but they kind of remind me of kids shoes


----------



## Lake4

Thank you, the leopard ones are half the price of the Swarovski crystal follies strass ones!


----------



## Lake4

Hey caught my eye immediately in the store! Let me send you another photo. They are see through and have a very seductive quality.


----------



## Lake4

hellokimmiee said:


> I love the silver ones! The leopard ones are cute but they kind of remind me of kids shoes


Hope you can view the photos here.


----------



## Kyokei

Givenchy


----------



## hellokimmiee

Lake4 said:


> Hope you can view the photos here.




Oh yeah the follies strass are to die for [emoji7]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lake4 said:


> Hope you can view the photos here.



Get these beauties.


----------



## reddfoxx1

Lake4 said:


> Hey caught my eye immediately in the store! Let me send you another photo. They are see through and have a very seductive quality.



They look like they may be painful. Are you a high heel pro? Showstopping shoe, though.


----------



## Dany_37

4th pair and I can't resist them, got an amazing deal and authenticated by the wonderful TPF authenticaters  who are so fantastically generous with their time!


----------



## natalia0128

Dany_37 said:


> 4th pair and I can't resist them, got an amazing deal and authenticated by the wonderful TPF authenticaters  who are so fantastically generous with their time!



Nice 
Where did you get with amazing deal? I want


----------



## Dany_37

natalia0128 said:


> Nice
> Where did you get with amazing deal? I want



Tradesy.com and they are brand new!


----------



## Lake4

reddfoxx1 said:


> They look like they may be painful. Are you a high heel pro? Showstopping shoe, though.


Actually they are quite comfortable due to the softness of the mesh and I do usually wear a 100mm heel. Will post another choice. Let me know what you would vote for


----------



## Lake4

Dear all who've helped me so far, please help me decide between these two now! I've purchased the CL follies strass but am unsure if I should exchange them for the MBlahnik floral hangisi. What would you do!? I have the follies sitting with my Swarovski Cinderella slipper from the movie )


----------



## hellokimmiee

Dany_37 said:


> 4th pair and I can't resist them, got an amazing deal and authenticated by the wonderful TPF authenticaters  who are so fantastically generous with their time!




Nice addition!


----------



## sunflower_13

Lake4 said:


> Dear all who've helped me so far, please help me decide between these two now! I've purchased the CL follies strass but am unsure if I should exchange them for the MBlahnik floral hangisi. What would you do!? I have the follies sitting with my Swarovski Cinderella slipper from the movie )


Hi,
Both heels are beautiful but I'd go for the CL Stillies. I love their uniqueness.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Lake4 said:


> Dear all who've helped me so far, please help me decide between these two now! I've purchased the CL follies strass but am unsure if I should exchange them for the MBlahnik floral hangisi. What would you do!? I have the follies sitting with my Swarovski Cinderella slipper from the movie )




My vote is still for the CL follies. They're just on another level


----------



## Zoe C

hellokimmiee said:


> my vote is still for the cl follies. They're just on another level




+1


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I fell in love with the minimalist babouche trend, really wanted a pair of the Acne ones but just couldn't justify the price tag... Scored a pair that are handmade in Marrakech, made from the softest leather EVER!!! They arrived today and I'm so happy! I saved a huge amount of $$ for the exact look! 
I also prefer that these are the original as opposed to the acne 'copy' of the ancient Moroccan tradition!!


----------



## reddfoxx1

Lake4 said:


> Dear all who've helped me so far, please help me decide between these two now! I've purchased the CL follies strass but am unsure if I should exchange them for the MBlahnik floral hangisi. What would you do!? I have the follies sitting with my Swarovski Cinderella slipper from the movie )



Both are great. I'd just close my eyes, pick one,  and not look back. You know? eeny, meeny, miny, moe!


----------



## Choo_Gal

CL Sova


----------



## holla.lolla

Latest purchase are these beautiful suede block heel sandals. Super comfy and versatile!!!


----------



## holla.lolla

Doutzen said:


> Keep your heels high and get some exercise.[emoji108]
> View attachment 3323201
> 
> 
> Almost forgot the bibi I got recently.[emoji16]
> View attachment 3323202


Love the Gianvito Rossis!!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Been lurking for a while and have a question but new accounts can't start threads?


Got some great green heels, but they hurt my toes.  I'm thinking it's the low cut profile across the toes.  Not sure what to do.  Saw something about ice bags to stretch?  Does that only work for natural materials?


----------



## Untamed_Heart

My first pair of Hogan flats. Love how chic and comfortable they are!


----------



## TasheRAWR

I recently purchased these Irregular Choice boots. I fell in love with them the moment I saw them so was saving up to purchase them as bit more expensive than the previous shoes I've purchased from them.

http://www.irregularchoice.com/womens/boots/abigails-party-q.html

Next on the list is saving up for a pair of high heels from their Alice in Wonderland collection.


----------



## Jenniedel

Coach moccasin in pewter


----------



## tosca101

Sophie-Rose said:


> I fell in love with the minimalist babouche trend, really wanted a pair of the Acne ones but just couldn't justify the price tag... Scored a pair that are handmade in Marrakech, made from the softest leather EVER!!! They arrived today and I'm so happy! I saved a huge amount of $$ for the exact look!
> I also prefer that these are the original as opposed to the acne 'copy' of the ancient Moroccan tradition!!
> View attachment 3330513



Love this!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

tosca101 said:


> Love this!




Thank you!! The photo doesn't do them justice!
They are made from the softest smoothest leather!!!
Can't for warmer weather so I can finally wear them!


----------



## tosca101

Sophie-Rose said:


> Thank you!! The photo doesn't do them justice!
> They are made from the softest smoothest leather!!!
> Can't for warmer weather so I can finally wear them!



Oohh comfy and chic I'm going to look around for something like this. Really like the look.


----------



## Pishi

holla.lolla said:


> Latest purchase are these beautiful suede block heel sandals. Super comfy and versatile!!!



I got the same in black!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Too lazy to take pics, but shocked that I fell in love with a pair by Stuart Weitzman yesterday!! 
[emoji172][emoji171][emoji178][emoji170]

http://www.jildorshoes.com/product.cfm/hurl/single-multi-color-patent-leather-wedge-sandal/PI=137966


----------



## Notorious Pink

BBC said:


> Too lazy to take pics, but shocked that I fell in love with a pair by Stuart Weitzman yesterday!!
> [emoji172][emoji171][emoji178][emoji170]
> 
> http://www.jildorshoes.com/product.cfm/hurl/single-multi-color-patent-leather-wedge-sandal/PI=137966




Just looking at them makes me smile!


----------



## little_j

Isabel marant bobbys in anthracite! I managed to find some on sale thank goodness. I sold my faded black and khaki ones last year and I have regretted it ever since. I couldn't bring myself to pay full price for them again so I'm happy I was able to find them at a good price. Only thing is not so keen on anthracite color, I prefer the faded black and it kills me that I left my faded black ones go uhh note to self, don't be too quick to sell your stuff!


----------



## curlsaloud

Just got these, so pretty and comfortable


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I just ordered these. Neiman's didn't have size, can't wait to get them.


----------



## hellokimmiee

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just ordered these. Neiman's didn't have size, can't wait to get them.




Gorgeous!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

hellokimmiee said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## Arlene619

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just ordered these. Neiman's didn't have size, can't wait to get them.


Omg I love these!! Do they come in black? Congrats to you [emoji173]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Arlene619 said:


> Omg I love these!! Do they come in black? Congrats to you [emoji173]



Not sure. I originally went in looking for espadrilles, but didn't prefer the sparkly ones. The pink caught my eye. I am going to wear these a ton this summer.


----------



## Arlene619

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Not sure. I originally went in looking for espadrilles, but didn't prefer the sparkly ones. The pink caught my eye. I am going to wear these a ton this summer.


I've been looking for espadrilles too! The black lambskin ones   Your sandals are gorgeous, congrats again!


----------



## Mimmy

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just ordered these. Neiman's didn't have size, can't wait to get them.




Wow, these are beautiful sandals, Nikki! I love the pop of pink!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Mimmy said:


> Wow, these are beautiful sandals, Nikki! I love the pop of pink!



Thanks! I think I will get a lot of wear out of them.


----------



## Lisab68

reddfoxx1 said:


> Decided to give these a try in lavender. The jury's still out on the fit



I've been thinking of getting a pair of Tieks. How do you like them?


----------



## Lisab68

Lake4 said:


> Dear all who've helped me so far, please help me decide between these two now! I've purchased the CL follies strass but am unsure if I should exchange them for the MBlahnik floral hangisi. What would you do!? I have the follies sitting with my Swarovski Cinderella slipper from the movie )



I think the CL follies are much more beautiful!! And I guess I'm a little tired of the Blahnik hangisi heels.


----------



## KookyMeow

Can't wait for the weather to get warmer, got these as presents to myself~ Both on sale which was nice [emoji173]

I'm having an obsession over patent leather, the last 4 pairs (including these 2) have all been patent...

Jimmy Choo Doodle sandals



YSL Tribute 75 sandals


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Love both shoes. [emoji7]

How much was the Jimmy Choo sandals if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## KookyMeow

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Love both shoes. [emoji7]
> 
> How much was the Jimmy Choo sandals if you don't mind me asking?




I got them for £210 on sale, original price was £350 from The Outnet. I think they still have them, they have black, nude, and metallics on sale. [emoji4]


----------



## kittyland06

my latest collection

Miu Miu gold sequin pump in size 38

Absolutely loving them!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

KookyMeow said:


> I got them for £210 on sale, original price was £350 from The Outnet. I think they still have them, they have black, nude, and metallics on sale. [emoji4]




Thank you


----------



## Baglover600

Pink Chanel sandals that I couldn't decide whether or not to keep...and I decided to keep!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

kittyland06 said:


> my latest collection
> 
> Miu Miu gold sequin pump in size 38
> 
> Absolutely loving them!




Sweet.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

KookyMeow said:


> Can't wait for the weather to get warmer, got these as presents to myself~ Both on sale which was nice [emoji173]
> 
> I'm having an obsession over patent leather, the last 4 pairs (including these 2) have all been patent...
> 
> Jimmy Choo Doodle sandals
> View attachment 3339635
> 
> 
> YSL Tribute 75 sandals
> View attachment 3339636


 
I absolutely adore the Choo's. I live in shoes like these in the summer. So comfy and chic. Can I ask where you got them?


Edit-I see down page you said Outnet.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Baglover600 said:


> View attachment 3340237
> 
> Pink Chanel sandals that I couldn't decide whether or not to keep...and I decided to keep!


 
So glad  you kept these. I saw them in store and they are beautiful.


----------



## tweeety

It's summer and i just love the espadrilles styles!


----------



## Lavidav

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3342008
> 
> It's summer and i just love the espadrilles styles!




Super cute!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

My Chanel sandals came in and got Hermes ones too.


----------



## Mimmy

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My Chanel sandals came in and got Hermes ones too.




OMG, I think you are in sandal heaven, Nikki!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Mimmy said:


> OMG, I think you are in sandal heaven, Nikki!



Yes, haha!


----------



## verychic555

My first CL!


----------



## Zoe C

verychic555 said:


> My first CL!




Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Mimmy

verychic555 said:


> My first CL!




Beautiful and classic, verychic!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

verychic555 said:


> My first CL!



Lovely!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Rose gold (they call it copper) Birkenstocks


----------



## reddfoxx1

Lisab68 said:


> I've been thinking of getting a pair of Tieks. How do you like them?



I returned them for a bigger size. my feet felt constricted in the first pair, even though they're supposed to mold to the foot. When the weather breaks, I'll get a better feel for the larger pair.


----------



## mirannda

Just got these beautiful summer pumps from avheels in this soft blue color! I'm in love


----------



## meowmix318

mirannda said:


> Just got these beautiful summer pumps from avheels in this soft blue color! I'm in love



Beautiful


----------



## KookyMeow

mirannda said:


> Just got these beautiful summer pumps from avheels in this soft blue color! I'm in love




Wonderful spring colour, reminds me of macarons!


----------



## sunshinesash

Cuz I work out!  

Nike Roshe flightweights- as the name suggests, these are light as a feather and feel like walking on air!


----------



## tweeety

sunshinesash said:


> Cuz I work out!
> 
> 
> 
> Nike Roshe flightweights- as the name suggests, these are light as a feather and feel like walking on air!




The Nike Roshe is my favorite shoes when it comes to gym or those lazy day! They are so comfortable and stylish  !! Beautiful color you have


----------



## sunshinesash

tweeety said:


> The Nike Roshe is my favorite shoes when it comes to gym or those lazy day! They are so comfortable and stylish  !! Beautiful color you have


Me too, girl! These are my 2nd pair, but surely not my last! They are so addiciting, because they not only look great with a multitude of looks and styles, but they are also ridiculously comfortable!


----------



## Zoe C

[emoji7] New treat


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Zoe C said:


> [emoji7] New treat
> View attachment 3346271


 
Gorgeous. I have these in blue. Love them.


----------



## Arlene619

Zoe C said:


> [emoji7] New treat
> View attachment 3346271


Love your rockstuds! They're my most comfy heels[emoji7]  congrats !


----------



## Zoe C

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Gorgeous. I have these in blue. Love them.







Arlene619 said:


> Love your rockstuds! They're my most comfy heels[emoji7]  congrats !




Thank you both!! I went into the store looking for flats but I tried these and I fell in love. I feel very comfortable on them!


----------



## tweeety

Zoe C said:


> [emoji7] New treat
> View attachment 3346271




She is stunning [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I'm planning to invest in one but can't pick because they come in so much beautiful colors and style that I can't make up my mind :/


----------



## Zoe C

tweeety said:


> She is stunning [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I'm planning to invest in one but can't pick because they come in so much beautiful colors and style that I can't make up my mind :/




Thank you! I'm sure that whichever you choise will be great, they're all really pretty. I myself decided for a classic and easy to combine pair


----------



## dangerouscurves

Wrong post. Lol.


----------



## skyqueen

Bargain Alert!
MK espadrilles...retail $100, sale $44. at Macy's. I went in to buy the denim color but at this price bought the black, too. Very comfortable and cute!


----------



## gatorpooh

Sophia Webster Espadrilles

Perfect for summer &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## hellokimmiee

gatorpooh said:


> Sophia Webster Espadrilles
> 
> Perfect for summer [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3347032




Nice color combo !


----------



## spylove22

demicouture said:


> Latest purchase [emoji16]
> View attachment 3294217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;





NikkisABagGirl said:


> My Chanel sandals came in and got Hermes ones too.



love both!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

spylove22 said:


> love both!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Arlene619

I FINALLY got my hands on Chanel espadrilles! &#128518;
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Zoe C

Arlene619 said:


> I FINALLY got my hands on Chanel espadrilles! [emoji38]
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3348107




[emoji7] B-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l!! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Arlene619

Zoe C said:


> [emoji7] B-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l!! Congrats and enjoy!!


Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## Pishi

Okay, I just got these Jimmy Choo Abel pumps.  They are a bit more bubble gum pink than I thought...and I have fairly dark skin.  Talk about pop!  Trying to figure out what to wear them with...


----------



## reddfoxx1

Arlene619 said:


> I FINALLY got my hands on Chanel espadrilles! &#128518;
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3348107



Please wear and share your experience. Either my feet are funny, or designers shoes are becoming brutal


----------



## meowmix318

reddfoxx1 said:


> Please wear and share your experience. Either my feet are funny, or designers shoes are becoming brutal



It's a bit of both for me. Hard for me to find designer shoes that are truly comfortable


----------



## Baglover600

Recently purchased these Valentino Rockstuds and they are surprisingly comfortable.


----------



## Mimmy

Baglover600 said:


> View attachment 3349715
> View attachment 3349716
> 
> Recently purchased these Valentino Rockstuds and they are surprisingly comfortable.




Gorgeous Rockstuds, Baglover!


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Baglover600 said:


> View attachment 3349715
> View attachment 3349716
> 
> Recently purchased these Valentino Rockstuds and they are surprisingly comfortable.


I love!!! [emoji7]  I must save $$ for a pair in black or nude........

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Chanel Flats


----------



## clu13

Hermes oasis


----------



## IHughes

I have some Valentino Rockstuds on their way, the most I've ever spent on shoes, can't wait to show you!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

clu13 said:


> Hermes oasis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351436



Ooh! Beauties. I just bought Oran's in this color!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Got these today on sale for 50.. 




I love them!! But wish they had gone with a block heel instead of this thin heel...


----------



## clu13

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Ooh! Beauties. I just bought Oran's in this color!



Thank you - such a classic style . . .I wish I could have every color!


----------



## clu13

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Chanel Flats



They are beautiful!!!


----------



## clu13

Sophie-Rose said:


> Got these today on sale for 50..
> View attachment 3352121
> View attachment 3352122
> 
> 
> I love them!! But wish they had gone with a block heel instead of this thin heel...



These are very fun! I love them!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

clu13 said:


> They are beautiful!!!



Thanks!


----------



## snibor

gatorpooh said:


> Sophia Webster Espadrilles
> 
> Perfect for summer &#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 3347032


So cute!  Love these.


----------



## gatorpooh

hellokimmiee said:


> Nice color combo !





snibor said:


> So cute!  Love these.



Thank you


----------



## Blueberry12

My latest shoes.


----------



## Kalos

Ariel sandals, Mabu by Maria BK


----------



## Mimmy

Blueberry12 said:


> My latest shoes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354291



Nice, neutral pumps, Blueberry. What a deal too!



Kalos said:


> View attachment 3354575
> View attachment 3354576
> View attachment 3354577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel sandals, Mabu by Maria BK



So cute and summery, Kalos!


----------



## Blueberry12

Mimmy said:


> Nice, neutral pumps, Blueberry. What a deal too!






They are very comfy too.


----------



## Mimmy

Blueberry12 said:


> They are very comfy too.




The perfect pump then, Blueberry!


----------



## randr21

Blueberry12 said:


> My latest shoes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354291


Love everything about them, color, heel and toe shape


----------



## Blueberry12

Mimmy said:


> The perfect pump then, Blueberry!





Indeed.


----------



## Blueberry12

randr21 said:


> Love everything about them, color, heel and toe shape



Me too. I am sure I"ll wear them a lot.


----------



## Hannah.C

I went outlet shopping and got these Isabel marant hair calf fodihs! They need a thin rubber sole added to the bottom so I haven't been able to wear them yet.


----------



## Evelyne7288

I fell in love with this pair of rain boots http://www.comparaboo.com/p/kamik-women-s-heidi-rain-boot-yellow-9-m-us?id=194472&list_id=715777. I bought it for my trip to England with such unpredictable weather in it. What kind of rain boots do you wear, and where did you get them?


----------



## Kylie M

Lake4 said:


> Please help me decide between these two Louboutins



Curious to know which shoe came home? I'm looking at the same shoes lol &#10084;&#65039;&#127881;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tweeety

I'm always thirsty for Louboutin [emoji7][emoji7][emoji151][emoji151]


----------



## loveydovey35

I posted these in the CL forum, but I am so excited that I wanted to share them here, since I contribute to this forum frequently. 


Love them! super nervous about the height and petrified that my toes will stick out and hang out, which I hate. Cant wait until they arrive!!!


----------



## sunshinesash

birkenstock arizona EVA- totally waterproof, SO lightweight, so affordable, such amazing beach shoes AND walking shoes- the most comfortable!


----------



## goodbyeblues

Coach Justine in wildflower (orchid color) and Jill in black.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

sunshinesash said:


> birkenstock arizona EVA- totally waterproof, SO lightweight, so affordable, such amazing beach shoes AND walking shoes- the most comfortable!




They look great!!! I've been thinking if getting a pair of Birkenstocks... These might just be the perfect pair!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Just purchased these for a steal!!


----------



## Mimmy

sunshinesash said:


> birkenstock arizona EVA- totally waterproof, SO lightweight, so affordable, such amazing beach shoes AND walking shoes- the most comfortable!



Cute! [emoji3] I think I need these too, sunshinesash!



goodbyeblues said:


> Coach Justine in wildflower (orchid color) and Jill in black.



Beautiful flats, goodbyeblues! Love the orchid ones!



Cutie_angel8823 said:


> View attachment 3362202
> 
> Just purchased these for a steal!!



Stunning, Cutie! If they were a steal, even better! [emoji6]


----------



## topglamchic

goodbyeblues said:


> Coach Justine in wildflower (orchid color) and Jill in black.




These are beautiful. Thanks for sharing. I've been looking at these coach shoes.


----------



## goodbyeblues

topglamchic said:


> These are beautiful. Thanks for sharing. I've been looking at these coach shoes.


Both are very comfortable! [emoji2]


----------



## goodbyeblues

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful flats, goodbyeblues! Love the orchid ones!



Thanks, I love them too! One of my favorite colors.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> View attachment 3362202
> 
> Just purchased these for a steal!!



Omg! Love.


----------



## Kylie M

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> View attachment 3362202
> 
> Just purchased these for a steal!!



Love the color&#128149; $$steal ??


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Kylie M said:


> Love the color[emoji177] $$steal ??




They were $597 plus tax. 40% off.


----------



## Kylie M

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> They were $597 plus tax. 40% off.



Wow!!! Good find!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

It's sold out on Saks.com, but my sa has one more 7.5 on hold. Pm me if you want his info. They are 40% off at $597 plus tax.


----------



## angelicskater16

Lately I've been obsessed with Roger Vivier shoes... Like really OBSESSED[emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji7][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
r


----------



## reddfoxx1

Moon Boots!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Just purchased these today at the Tory Burch outlet. Both were originally $200 and they had a promo of 40% off, so it came out to $120 plus tax.


----------



## randr21

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> View attachment 3363136
> View attachment 3363137
> 
> 
> Just purchased these today at the Tory Burch outlet. Both were originally $200 and they had a promo of 40% off, so it came out to $120 plus tax.


Wow, you look great in those.  What an awesone deal too.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

angelicskater16 said:


> Lately I've been obsessed with Roger Vivier shoes... Like really OBSESSED[emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji7][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362783
> View attachment 3362785
> View attachment 3362787
> View attachment 3362789
> View attachment 3362791


 
Love those. I have always wanted to try out his shoes. Are they comfy?


----------



## angelicskater16

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love those. I have always wanted to try out his shoes. Are they comfy?




I would say certain pairs are comfy. The ones I got are all really comfy. My old pair felt so uncomfortable that I could barely walk in them for more then a few hrs but all these were super comfy.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

angelicskater16 said:


> I would say certain pairs are comfy. The ones I got are all really comfy. My old pair felt so uncomfortable that I could barely walk in them for more then a few hrs but all these were super comfy.


 
Thanks a bunch. I will check them out.


----------



## angelicskater16

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks a bunch. I will check them out.




Go now because they just started their sale!! It's like 40-50% off!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

angelicskater16 said:


> Go now because they just started their sale!! It's like 40-50% off!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



I just checked the roger site, didn't see sale?


----------



## angelicskater16

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just checked the roger site, didn't see sale?




You have to call them. The sale is only in store. Are you close to a Roger Vivier store? There's 3 locations.... South Coast Plaza , NYC, and Bal Harbor


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

angelicskater16 said:


> You have to call them. The sale is only in store. Are you close to a Roger Vivier store? There's 3 locations.... South Coast Plaza , NYC, and Bal Harbor



Thanks, but I am in Charlotte, NC. So sad!


----------



## angelicskater16

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks, but I am in Charlotte, NC. So sad!




Try calling the NYC store or Bal Harbor and they can do a charge send to you. The only downside is bc it's a sale item it's all sales final. But right now it's such a steal. 3 of my 6 were onsale. 
Oh I've always wanted to visit North Carolina!! Haha thanks to One Tree Hill LOL!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

angelicskater16 said:


> Try calling the NYC store or Bal Harbor and they can do a charge send to you. The only downside is bc it's a sale item it's all sales final. But right now it's such a steal. 3 of my 6 were onsale.
> Oh I've always wanted to visit North Carolina!! Haha thanks to One Tree Hill LOL!



I will definitely do that. Haha! I grew up in South Carolina, but love NC.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sorry, double quote.


----------



## angelicskater16

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I will definitely do that. Haha! I grew up in South Carolina, but love NC.




Yes, call them ASAP! They sell out real fast! There is one pair I really want but my sales hasn't found them for me.... Probably sold out by now....  

How fun!!! I've been telling my friends we should take a trip down there. LOL


----------



## chicNclassy

goodbyeblues said:


> Coach Justine in wildflower (orchid color) and Jill in black.



Loving both! I need the Jill ASAP where did you get yours and for how much?


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> They were $597 plus tax. 40% off.


That's amazing! Congrats!! 

I didn't realize that rockstuds go on sale (I bought the noir flats @ regular price).. I must save and hopefully get one next year...

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

miss_t4k3n said:


> That's amazing! Congrats!!
> 
> I didn't realize that rockstuds go on sale (I bought the noir flats @ regular price).. I must save and hopefully get one next year...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app




I didn't see the Noir on sale though. That one is still full priced.


----------



## chicNclassy

Got these Valentino studded boots for $6xx and these Red Valentino sling back flats for $300. 

Thinking of returning both but I really need to think it over. Any help would be appreciated. The flats I would need to put some insoles in because they are a bit big and it's not Valentino it's Red Valentino so I feel like $300 isn't worth it? 

As for the boots, I really like them but the ankle part is soooo huge. so excited to get it for over 60% off but I know I can get similar studded boots for less than $100...the only thing that's wanting me to keep them is so I can finally have a pair of designer boots lol


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Got these this past weekend for summer wear.


----------



## angelicskater16

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Got these this past weekend for summer wear.




Really lovely!!![emoji4][emoji7][emoji7][emoji844]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

angelicskater16 said:


> Really lovely!!![emoji4][emoji7][emoji7][emoji844]



Thanks! Seriously on a shoe craze.  I just bought Ferragamos online. I left work to late to call Roger Vivier, but will still try. I am trying to save for a Lindy. Love your B.


----------



## goodbyeblues

chicNclassy said:


> Loving both! I need the Jill ASAP where did you get yours and for how much?


I got mine preowned on Poshmark for $60. I haven't seen any other pairs listed there currently, but they might pop up! They also are still in stock on the Coach website and I think there should be another sale soon.


----------



## angelicskater16

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks! Seriously on a shoe craze.  I just bought Ferragamos online. I left work to late to call Roger Vivier, but will still try. I am trying to save for a Lindy. Love your B.




I hear yah!! It's like I don't want to buy them but then all of a sudden I get a rush and I need to buy them all hahhaa!!! [emoji28] Oh what kind did you buy from Ferragamos?! I tried calling Bal Harbor and they seemed to still have more items then the other stores (SoCal & NYC). Thanks you but in all honestly I don't love the birkin. It's just really too heavy. [emoji26][emoji58] I'm thinking about a Lindy too, but I think I may opt for another Kelly bc I just love the look of it and I love bags with straps. [emoji4][emoji7]. I will have to see in November... Fingers crossed they have some good selections in Paris. LOL [emoji6]


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

chicNclassy said:


> View attachment 3363830
> View attachment 3363831
> 
> 
> Got these Valentino studded boots for $6xx and these Red Valentino sling back flats for $300.
> 
> Thinking of returning both but I really need to think it over. Any help would be appreciated. The flats I would need to put some insoles in because they are a bit big and it's not Valentino it's Red Valentino so I feel like $300 isn't worth it?
> 
> As for the boots, I really like them but the ankle part is soooo huge. so excited to get it for over 60% off but I know I can get similar studded boots for less than $100...the only thing that's wanting me to keep them is so I can finally have a pair of designer boots lol




I really like the studded boots. If you have the money for it, I would say keep the boots.  I mostly purchased designer shoes to treat myself once in a while.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

$135 + tax. 
My 3rd pair from Tory Butch in two days.


----------



## Mimmy

chicNclassy said:


> View attachment 3363830
> View attachment 3363831
> 
> 
> Got these Valentino studded boots for $6xx and these Red Valentino sling back flats for $300.
> 
> Thinking of returning both but I really need to think it over. Any help would be appreciated. The flats I would need to put some insoles in because they are a bit big and it's not Valentino it's Red Valentino so I feel like $300 isn't worth it?
> 
> As for the boots, I really like them but the ankle part is soooo huge. so excited to get it for over 60% off but I know I can get similar studded boots for less than $100...the only thing that's wanting me to keep them is so I can finally have a pair of designer boots lol




Both pairs look good, chicNclassy. The boots are great! If you think you would wear them a lot, I think that they would be fab statement boots! If you think you would have to put insoles in the flats I would return them. I don't think they will work that well in the open style.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

angelicskater16 said:


> I hear yah!! It's like I don't want to buy them but then all of a sudden I get a rush and I need to buy them all hahhaa!!! [emoji28] Oh what kind did you buy from Ferragamos?! I tried calling Bal Harbor and they seemed to still have more items then the other stores (SoCal & NYC). Thanks you but in all honestly I don't love the birkin. It's just really too heavy. [emoji26][emoji58] I'm thinking about a Lindy too, but I think I may opt for another Kelly bc I just love the look of it and I love bags with straps. [emoji4][emoji7]. I will have to see in November... Fingers crossed they have some good selections in Paris. LOL [emoji6]


 
I know. But I usually shop more in the spring/summer months a lot. haha! I got a laser cut pair that is a light gold color with gold bow. Varinas....they were on sale for like 350 from 595 I think. Awesome deal. I got them from Neiman Marcus Online. Sorry to hear you don't love the Birkin. I think the Kelly is an amazing bag and I have heard that the Birkin is heavy. I would like a tiny one. Like 25. haha!


----------



## angelicskater16

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I know. But I usually shop more in the spring/summer months a lot. haha! I got a laser cut pair that is a light gold color with gold bow. Varinas....they were on sale for like 350 from 595 I think. Awesome deal. I got them from Neiman Marcus Online. Sorry to hear you don't love the Birkin. I think the Kelly is an amazing bag and I have heard that the Birkin is heavy. I would like a tiny one. Like 25. haha!



Oh I heard varinas are really comfy. And you got a steal so that's always great! The birkin looks great but it's just so heavy even in a size 30. I like straps so you don't have just 1 option of carrying your bag. I would love a 25 but they are hard to come by here.


----------



## gatorpooh

Aquazzura Sexy Thing in Black &#10084;&#65039;

Already have them in nude and LOVE them


----------



## randr21

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> View attachment 3363991
> 
> 
> $135 + tax.
> My 3rd pair from Tory Butch in two days.


these look seriously cute on you.


----------



## randr21

gatorpooh said:


> Aquazzura Sexy Thing in Black &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Already have them in nude and LOVE them
> View attachment 3364535


The upper suede looks so comfy.  Are the heels 90cm?


----------



## gatorpooh

randr21 said:


> The upper suede looks so comfy.  Are the heels 90cm?



The suede is super soft and comfortable. These are 105.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

randr21 said:


> these look seriously cute on you.




Thank you.  [emoji4]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

gatorpooh said:


> Aquazzura Sexy Thing in Black &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Already have them in nude and LOVE them
> View attachment 3364535



Ooh! I have them in nude also. The black is super sexy. Love!


----------



## Speedster70

Fluevog Arbus


----------



## clu13

Tory Burch Lennon sneakers - needed something for Spain. Nordstrom price matched Tory Burch.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

clu13 said:


> Tory Burch Lennon sneakers - needed something for Spain. Nordstrom price matched Tory Burch.
> 
> View attachment 3365513
> View attachment 3365514



Very nice.


----------



## citruses

My first pair of Chanel flats!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

citruses said:


> My first pair of Chanel flats!
> 
> View attachment 3365562
> 
> View attachment 3365563
> 
> View attachment 3365564




Love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Are they comfortable? I have been debating if I should get it considering they are pretty pricey. Dh doesn't like the shoes though.


----------



## tweeety

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Are they comfortable? I have been debating if I should get it considering they are pretty pricey. Dh doesn't like the shoes though.




They are really comfortable! I have 3 pair and wear them all the time! I wear them with everything but mainly skinny jeans !! Definitely dress up the outfit when I don't want to be in my heels! I highly recommend these flat. They are gorgeous &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

citruses said:


> My first pair of Chanel flats!
> 
> View attachment 3365562
> 
> View attachment 3365563
> 
> View attachment 3365564



Super gorgeous first pair. They look amazing on. Ahh! Love nice shoes!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My first Valentino! I'm so happy that I was able to get it on sale.


----------



## cloee

Got these on sale


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> View attachment 3366414
> View attachment 3366415
> View attachment 3366416
> View attachment 3366417
> 
> 
> My first Valentino! I'm so happy that I was able to get it on sale.



These are so gorgeous. Love them in all black, makes them edgier.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

NikkisABagGirl said:


> These are so gorgeous. Love them in all black, makes them edgier.




The only thing though is I realize my heels are hanging off the edge . I think it may be a little too small for me. I wear a 7.5 for the higher heel one. 

I have previously tried on the size 8 in another kitten heel, length wise was perfect but the straps were way too loose.

I am still debating if it's too small. If it is I'll probably have to sell it. 

[emoji30][emoji30]i really love the shoes though.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> The only thing though is I realize my heels are hanging off the edge . I think it may be a little too small for me. I wear a 7.5 for the higher heel one.
> 
> I have previously tried on the size 8 in another kitten heel, length wise was perfect but the straps were way too loose.
> 
> I am still debating if it's too small. If it is I'll probably have to sell it.
> 
> [emoji30][emoji30]i really love the shoes though.



Have someone take a sideways pic for you.I felt like my Oran's were like that until I saw a pic. Also you can have the front stretched, so your foot naturally slides down a little more. I would try to keep if you can. They are divine!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I have attached some pictures here. What do you ladies think? Is it too small?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> I have attached some pictures here. What do you ladies think? Is it too small?
> 
> View attachment 3366423
> 
> View attachment 3366424



Just barely...I went up half a size in mine, though they are the higher heel. I find the toe box because so pointed on rock studs skews the sizing. You could try stretching the front cause they are not super small, just a little. Good luck.


----------



## KookyMeow

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> I have attached some pictures here. What do you ladies think? Is it too small?
> 
> View attachment 3366423
> 
> View attachment 3366424




It looks fine, I wouldn't be bothered by it. [emoji4] I reckon they will stretch a bit with use, your feet will most likely slide forward.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> View attachment 3366414
> View attachment 3366415
> View attachment 3366416
> View attachment 3366417
> 
> 
> My first Valentino! I'm so happy that I was able to get it on sale.


Love!!!!!!! 

How much and from where if you don't mind me asking....

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

miss_t4k3n said:


> Love!!!!!!!
> 
> How much and from where if you don't mind me asking....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app


I got them for $645 + tax, from the Valentino store.


----------



## natalia0128

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> View attachment 3366414
> View attachment 3366415
> View attachment 3366416
> View attachment 3366417
> 
> 
> My first Valentino! I'm so happy that I was able to get it on sale.


What a great deal? Do you have go up half size in noir.


----------



## namie




----------



## Cutie_angel8823

natalia0128 said:


> What a great deal? Do you have go up half size in noir.


The 7.5 fits good except for the heel overhanging a little. But with size 8, even though the length is perfect, the straps were way too loose. 

With the higher heel, I wear size 7.5 or size 7.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> I got them for $645 + tax, from the Valentino store.


Thanks! I guess the sale is only in stores? I checked online and they're regular price. I have the flats and love them. I guess I'll need to save a little longer for these ones....

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

miss_t4k3n said:


> Thanks! I guess the sale is only in stores? I checked online and they're regular price. I have the flats and love them. I guess I'll need to save a little longer for these ones....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app


I believe the one you found online is the smooth leather one. The one that I bought is pebbled leather and I don't even think they make those anymore since I couldn't find them anywhere else. 

It just so happen that my SA has this one pair and two other sizes left in the whole company.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

namie said:


> View attachment 3367040


Love!! What color is it? It looks coral pink to me. Are they comfortable?


----------



## namie

Got them last night


----------



## namie

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Love!! What color is it? It looks coral pink to me. Are they comfortable?




They are called Cherry Red here in Singapore. Comfy and I received a lot of praises about them the moment I walked into office. I was at hospital yesterday to take out my stitching and even a nurse called out behind me to compliment the shoes.


----------



## StyleEyes

I snagged these cuties for Yoogies a couple weeks ago!  They are super comfy!  
	

		
			
		

		
	




They're the Valentino 'Tango' in the short heel height


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

cloee said:


> Got these on sale


 


_Those are nice, good color too.  You got lost in the other stuff though._
_
_
_All I can say to those is, I just don't like studs on shoes.  Not at all._


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My second pair of Valentino's.


----------



## Mimmy

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> My second pair of Valentino's.
> 
> View attachment 3367290
> View attachment 3367291




These are beautiful, Cutie! Nice color combo!


----------



## pearlsb4swine

Céline leather sneakers [emoji7]


----------



## l.ch.

Gucci loafers! Not comfortable (the leather is stiff), but fun color!


----------



## Mimmy

pearlsb4swine said:


> Céline leather sneakers [emoji7]



Love these, pearlsb4swine!



l.ch. said:


> Gucci loafers! Not comfortable (the leather is stiff), but fun color!



They are beautiful, I.ch! The color is fab, and they should break in over time. [emoji6]


----------



## l.ch.

They are beautiful, I.ch! The color is fab, and they should break in over time. [emoji6][/QUOTE]

Thanks, Mimmy! I hope so! &#128516;


----------



## meowmix318

l.ch. said:


> Gucci loafers! Not comfortable (the leather is stiff), but fun color!



Designer shoes are never truly comfortable


----------



## snibor

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> My second pair of Valentino's.
> 
> View attachment 3367290
> View attachment 3367291


Stunning!   Love that color.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

l.ch. said:


> Gucci loafers! Not comfortable (the leather is stiff), *but fun color*!


 


_And no studs makes a double win!  _


----------



## True*Fidelity

Not certain whether I've posted these yet:
*Miu Miu* rhinestone slides


----------



## l.ch.

meowmix318 said:


> Designer shoes are never truly comfortable



I am sorry to admit that lately I feel the exact same way....


----------



## meowmix318

l.ch. said:


> I am sorry to admit that lately I feel the exact same way....



There are designer shoes that I may be able to handle walking for a short time and some a longer time. But I have never truly found a completely comfortable designer shoe. Unfortunately only in cheaper shoes. 

So when ladies say their shows are "comfortable" I always have a suspicion that it wouldn't be comfortable for me.


----------



## l.ch.

meowmix318 said:


> There are designer shoes that I may be able to handle walking for a short time and some a longer time. But I have never truly found a completely comfortable designer shoe. Unfortunately only in cheaper shoes.
> 
> So when ladies say their shows are "comfortable" I always have a suspicion that it wouldn't be comfortable for me.



100% with you on that.... I don't know, maybe, I have strange feet? 
The problem is that designer shoes are sooo beautiful that I can't stop buying them... 
But I should....


----------



## meowmix318

l.ch. said:


> 100% with you on that.... I don't know, maybe, I have strange feet?
> The problem is that designer shoes are sooo beautiful that I can't stop buying them...
> But I should....



Lol, I am thankful that I only bought a few designer shoes. And after finally making myself be more realistic of the pain I have, I strongly refrain from buying. I try them on the store and almost always immediately feel the pain or can sense that the pain will be there. But its not just designer shoes, same with cheaper shoes too. I'm just really picky with shoes in general now (even on sale. I've learned that just because something is on sale doesn't necessary mean I should buy it)


----------



## KookyMeow

meowmix318 said:


> Designer shoes are never truly comfortable




Some just need breaking in, old school style  Leather needs to be stretched before they become comfortable, although patent can be a different story depending on the designer. I had no problem with Jimmy Choo's and Louboutin's patent flat shoes, but I know Valentino patent flats really hurt.


----------



## curlsaloud

Another vote for the it's not just designer shoes camp.  There are very few heeled or pointy styles that I can wear for a long period of time, also ballet flats, just no support.  One of my favourite every day brands is Grenson, but goodness do they take some breaking in.  I can't do flat flats or high heels, I need a gentle heel, 1-2 inches is perfect.  Some of the pictures you ladies post make my eyes water just imagining the pain, but love living vicariously through you


----------



## meowmix318

KookyMeow said:


> Some just need breaking in, old school style  Leather needs to be stretched before they become comfortable, although patent can be a different story depending on the designer. I had no problem with Jimmy Choo's and Louboutin's patent flat shoes, but I know Valentino patent flats really hurt.



I have 2 pairs of rockstud kitten heels (prefer patent leather because they are more so scratch resistance) and I stretched them with a shoe stretcher. But after a night of wearing them for a party, my feet was pretty sore.

I have some other heels that are not patent leather and still kind of painful/ uncomfortable. I think I'm just not meant for pretty shoes. 

Even though Louboutin has their sales, I never go in to try anything on because I just have this feeling that nothing will work for me, even the flats.


----------



## applecidered

Couldn't resist the price at the Dillards sale, $25! House brand Gianni Bini. http://www.dillards.com/p/gianni-bini-larsa-snake-print-pointy-toe-pumps/505613572


----------



## KookyMeow

meowmix318 said:


> I have 2 pairs of rockstud kitten heels (prefer patent leather because they are more so scratch resistance) and I stretched them with a shoe stretcher. But after a night of wearing them for a party, my feet was pretty sore.
> 
> I have some other heels that are not patent leather and still kind of painful/ uncomfortable. I think I'm just not meant for pretty shoes.
> 
> Even though Louboutin has their sales, I never go in to try anything on because I just have this feeling that nothing will work for me, even the flats.




Sorry to hear that  Have you tried YSL/Saint Laurent? I found the Tribtoo & Tribute sandals to be more forgiving - slightly bigger toebox & the platforms help a lot (I wear the low-heeled 75-80mm) 

I got the matte leather for my Valentino caged flat, but they still hurt... 

Re: Louboutins - I thought the same too, until I tried out the Riverina flat. I was thinking that if I could withstand the pain of the caged flat, I could do the same in case it hurt too. But I was pleasantly surprised, it was not painful, the toebox was roomy and it was gorgeous. [emoji171]

I hope you find the pretty shoes that will be comfy for you! [emoji4]


----------



## dangerouscurves

meowmix318 said:


> Designer shoes are never truly comfortable




This applies to me as well. I find Franco Sarto and Jessica Simpson shoes are more comfortable than my Prada, Romeo Gigli, etc.


----------



## meowmix318

dangerouscurves said:


> This applies to me as well. I find Franco Sarto and Jessica Simpson shoes are more comfortable than my Prada, Romeo Gigli, etc.



Jessica Simpson makes cute shoes. I have heard from people that her shoes tend to be comfortable.


----------



## meowmix318

KookyMeow said:


> Sorry to hear that  Have you tried YSL/Saint Laurent? I found the Tribtoo & Tribute sandals to be more forgiving - slightly bigger toebox & the platforms help a lot (I wear the low-heeled 75-80mm)
> 
> I got the matte leather for my Valentino caged flat, but they still hurt...
> 
> Re: Louboutins - I thought the same too, until I tried out the Riverina flat. I was thinking that if I could withstand the pain of the caged flat, I could do the same in case it hurt too. But I was pleasantly surprised, it was not painful, the toebox was roomy and it was gorgeous. [emoji171]
> 
> I hope you find the pretty shoes that will be comfy for you! [emoji4]



I remember trying on the caged flats in the store and knew I would not buy those. They are just too narrow. I wouldn't say I have wide feet but I need something a little bit more roomy. 

Haven't tried the saint laurent heels but will try it. 

I will have to look for those riverina flags as well.

Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## hellokimmiee

meowmix318 said:


> I remember trying on the caged flats in the store and knew I would not buy those. They are just too narrow. I wouldn't say I have wide feet but I need something a little bit more roomy.
> 
> Haven't tried the saint laurent heels but will try it.
> 
> I will have to look for those riverina flags as well.
> 
> Thank you for the suggestions.





Have you ever tried leather Tory Burch Wedges?

I'm really not a fan of TB at all but I tried on a pair at the rack and they were so comfortable I bought them full rack price for like $200, and I never do that! 

I've owned them for two years now and have literally walked miles around Chicago getting to a job and even ran when I was late no problem.

Wearing them today. Here's a pic:






They're obviously not brand new anymore but have held up pretty good for being worn almost every work day for the past two years. 

The leather is crazy soft and really didn't need breaking in. You can kind of see where the leather molded to my toes though. The sole is really soft leather so it feels like walking on a pillow. 

They're not to die for shoes but if you want a super comfy everyday shoe that'll give you height I'd try these.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

applecidered said:


> Couldn't resist the price at the Dillards sale, $25! House brand Gianni Bini.


 



_Basic, but with flair!  Often outshines the 'names'  Yay! _




resents


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

curlsaloud said:


> Another vote for the it's not just designer shoes camp.  There are very few heeled or pointy styles that I can wear for a long period of time, also ballet flats, just no support.  One of my favourite every day brands is Grenson, but goodness do they take some breaking in. * I can't do flat flats or high heels, I need a gentle heel, 1-2 inches is perfect.*  Some of the pictures you ladies post make my eyes water just imagining the pain, but love living vicariously through you






_Just the opposite.  Low or High (4+) is fine.  Medium (2-3) feels awkward and clumsy._


----------



## Love_Couture




----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Its so much more shimmery in person. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## randr21

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> View attachment 3370340
> 
> 
> Its so much more shimmery in person. [emoji7][emoji7]


Looks like a perfect pair of party shoes.


----------



## meowmix318

hellokimmiee said:


> Have you ever tried leather Tory Burch Wedges?
> 
> I'm really not a fan of TB at all but I tried on a pair at the rack and they were so comfortable I bought them full rack price for like $200, and I never do that!
> 
> I've owned them for two years now and have literally walked miles around Chicago getting to a job and even ran when I was late no problem.
> 
> Wearing them today. Here's a pic:
> 
> View attachment 3370049
> 
> View attachment 3370050
> 
> 
> They're obviously not brand new anymore but have held up pretty good for being worn almost every work day for the past two years.
> 
> The leather is crazy soft and really didn't need breaking in. You can kind of see where the leather molded to my toes though. The sole is really soft leather so it feels like walking on a pillow.
> 
> They're not to die for shoes but if you want a super comfy everyday shoe that'll give you height I'd try these.




Thank you for the photos and suggestion. I think I may just stay with the cheaper shoes I have right now (I really like the brand Munro boots and Paul Green).


----------



## sunshinesash

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Its so much more shimmery in person. [emoji7][emoji7]


OMG SWOOOOON  

holy grail wedding shoes! 

--sam edelman gigi


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> View attachment 3370340
> 
> 
> Its so much more shimmery in person. [emoji7][emoji7]



Beyond gorgeous, looks like your ready to dance the night away. Hehe!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Fendi. The bottoms are pink.


----------



## sunshinesash

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Fendi. The bottoms are pink.


All levels of 70s-chic fabuuuulous!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

sunshinesash said:


> All levels of 70s-chic fabuuuulous!!!


 
Thanks! Now I have to figure out what to wear them with. haha!


----------



## Gerry

OMG, how about just a little black dress? Or lace shorts and dressy top? Just imagining........


----------



## A1specktrette

KookyMeow said:


> My first Louboutins~
> 
> View attachment 3306086
> 
> View attachment 3306087
> 
> 
> The Riviera flat is a classic pointed toe silhouette, the perfect sister to my Valentino cage flats - one is more classic and timeless, the other is more modern and edgy



I love these! Are they true to size?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Gerry said:


> OMG, how about just a little black dress? Or lace shorts and dressy top? Just imagining........



Love the idea of lacy shorts. Always felt like I needed a pair.


----------



## clu13

Hermes Oran in patent Epsom Bordeaux - color was released as part of the winter line last week in Europe


----------



## thegreenbean

Got these a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Icyss

Manolo's


----------



## Icyss

thegreenbean said:


> Got these a couple of weeks ago!




Too cute! This fendi monster shoes is on my wishlist[emoji7]


----------



## Mimmy

thegreenbean said:


> Got these a couple of weeks ago!



So cute, greenbean!



Icyss said:


> Manolo's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374375



Gorgeous Manolo's, Icyss!


----------



## ScottyGal

Vans x Nintendo. A pair for myself (left) and a pair for my boyfriend (right) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Zoe C

_Lee said:


> Vans x Nintendo. A pair for myself (left) and a pair for my boyfriend (right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app




[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mimmy

_Lee said:


> Vans x Nintendo. A pair for myself (left) and a pair for my boyfriend (right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app




Soo cute, Lee!


----------



## loveydovey35

New Jimmy Choo in Navy Blue, the style is called Abel. 
New Manolos in Fuchsia.


----------



## meowmix318

_Lee said:


> Vans x Nintendo. A pair for myself (left) and a pair for my boyfriend (right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app



These shoes are cool. The box is pretty cool too.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

loveydovey35 said:


> New Jimmy Choo in Navy Blue, the style is called Abel.
> New Manolos in Fuchsia.


 

_New blue Choo shoes?  _



_Looks like the dog will like the new pink chew toys too.  _


----------



## Freckles1

Lanvin


----------



## loveydovey35

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> _New blue Choo shoes?  _
> 
> 
> 
> _Looks like the dog will like the new pink chew toys too.  _


 


 I hope she never gets to them, she already chewed a pair of Chanel flats that I took off at the front door....


----------



## Luv n bags

Jimmy Choos


----------



## mcpro




----------



## Zoe C

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3375974
> View attachment 3375975
> View attachment 3375976




Wow!! [emoji7] do you have a pic of thr heel? Or do you know the name of the model? Is it current collection?

Thanks!


----------



## mcpro

Zoe C said:


> Wow!! [emoji7] do you have a pic of thr heel? Or do you know the name of the model? Is it current collection?
> 
> Thanks!



hi, 
it's  classic jane  ankle strap 80 sandal, yes it is current collection and its leather not the patent one.  it cause i cant walk in 100's anymore  very comfortable.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Mouse ballet flats!


----------



## Mimmy

MahoganyQT said:


> Mouse ballet flats!
> View attachment 3376742




So cute, Mahogany!


----------



## True*Fidelity

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Fendi. The bottoms are pink.




I  *Pink*!
Wear them in good health!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

True*Fidelity said:


> I  *Pink*!
> Wear them in good health!



Thanks!


----------



## randr21

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3375974
> View attachment 3375975
> View attachment 3375976


Hot shoes, perfect for any warm weather outfit.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Mimmy said:


> So cute, Mahogany!




Thanks [emoji1]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MahoganyQT said:


> Mouse ballet flats!
> View attachment 3376742



Super cute!


----------



## pereisu

These were not easy to find!


----------



## thegreenbean

pereisu said:


> View attachment 3377489
> 
> 
> These were not easy to find!



So jealous! On the tip top of my wish list!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Just added a bit mire leopard print to my shoe collection  

I finally managed to find one of my holy grails the pigalle leopard pony hair  70mm. And I couldn't resist these adidas superstars


----------



## MahoganyQT

pereisu said:


> View attachment 3377489
> 
> 
> These were not easy to find!




Gorgeous!


----------



## MahoganyQT

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Super cute!




Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

Gucci gold princetowns&#10084;&#65039;[emoji41]&#10004;&#65039;&#10004;&#65039;


----------



## tweeety

My summer Christian Louboutin wedge &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## pereisu

thegreenbean said:


> So jealous! On the tip top of my wish list!




Thank you! It took me 3 seasons to finally find a pair in black leather in my size!


----------



## pereisu

MahoganyQT said:


> Gorgeous!




Thank you!


----------



## Beg4Bags

Still deciding, studs are not typically my style. Yay or Nay?


----------



## chicNclassy

Beg4Bags said:


> View attachment 3379287
> 
> Still deciding, studs are not typically my style. Yay or Nay?




Yay!!! They are gorg, I have the same pair and I love them. The thing about rockstuds is they are edgy but also IMO classy, good balance between the two.


----------



## l.ch.

lovely64 said:


> Gucci gold princetowns&#10084;&#65039;[emoji41]&#10004;&#65039;&#10004;&#65039;



Gorgeous, lovely64! I was eyeing those too, but after my bad experience with the classic horse it loafers (soooo uncomfortable), I gave up also on the princetowns... Do you find them comfortable? TIA!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Beg4Bags said:


> Yay or *Nay*?






I vote Nay.


----------



## Mimmy

Beg4Bags said:


> View attachment 3379287
> 
> Still deciding, studs are not typically my style. Yay or Nay?




These look great on you, Beg4Bags! I vote yay!


----------



## Tuned83

Bought on sale!


----------



## applecidered

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3381216
> 
> 
> Bought on sale!


Great buy!


----------



## Zoe C

mcpro said:


> hi,
> it's  classic jane  ankle strap 80 sandal, yes it is current collection and its leather not the patent one.  it cause i cant walk in 100's anymore  very comfortable.



Thank you!!


----------



## Zoe C

My new IM Anais heels


----------



## Black Elite

Just purchased a knee high Chloe Susanna. Shipping is expected to take a while but I'm counting down the days! Is it wintertime yet?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Found these Clarks wedges at TK Maxx.


----------



## Mimmy

Black Elite said:


> Just purchased a knee high Chloe Susanna. Shipping is expected to take a while but I'm counting down the days! Is it wintertime yet?
> View attachment 3384626



Stunning, Black Elite! For your sake, I hope cool weather comes soon!


----------



## Harriette

My new Aquazzura Christy flats in khaki. So happy and they were on sale so even better!


----------



## Harriette

Black Elite said:


> Just purchased a knee high Chloe Susanna. Shipping is expected to take a while but I'm counting down the days! Is it wintertime yet?
> View attachment 3384626


Wow these are stunning


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Went a BIT crazy at the Bergdorf Goodman sale. Everything was half off. 

Laurence Dacade (never heard of, but super cute):


 Aquazurra x Poppy Delevigne:



Chloe:




Miu Miu:





Chloe:


Aquazurra:


----------



## pearlsb4swine

New babies [emoji170]


----------



## curlsaloud

Been obsessed with pointy toes.....
Toga Pulla ankle boots and Nicholas Kirkwood Beyas in pewter


----------



## schadenfreude

I've had very poor impulse control this month. Got some black leather Chanel espadrilles (pre-owned), some Pedro Garcia wedges, a couple pairs of no-name wedge espadrilles, some custom Adidas slides (pony hair top, suede bottom, all black), and just ordered a pair of those lace-up Isabel Marant flats.


----------



## mirannda

I just received these gorgeous and comfy shoes from avheels, I'm sooo in love with this floral pattern!


----------



## fresh76

Alexander Wang Gabi booties... The colour is "dark truffle" - such an amazing, deep beautiful brown!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

mirannda said:


> I just received these gorgeous and comfy shoes from avheels, I'm sooo in love with this floral pattern!



Colorful!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

fresh76 said:


> Alexander Wang Gabi booties... The colour is "dark truffle" - such an amazing, deep beautiful brown!



Pity the heel is separating already.


----------



## meowmix318

My first designer sneakers (have 2 pairs of designer heels but no casual shoes). 

These are Gucci shoes.


----------



## jessicasimpson

Here is my New Jessica Simpson Shoe Collection Wall :0 hope u love it .


----------



## fresh76

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Pity the heel is separating already.



Can't tell if you're trolling... But if not, this is Alexander Wang's notched heel that he uses in many of his shoes. It's designed this way.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Waiting for a sale pays off! Balenciaga flat sandals from myTheresa. Had to order a half size up since they were no longer in my size. Got the last pair in 36.5!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

clu13 said:


> Hermes Oran in patent Epsom Bordeaux - color was released as part of the winter line last week in Europe
> 
> View attachment 3374198


Wow those are my 'dream shoes'!!! Fantastic!


----------



## debsmith

I'm on an Isabel Marant kick (and in the mood for fall already) especially with the fantastic sales at Barneys!  The Rawson western bootie.


----------



## debsmith

And the Isabel Marant Ruth.


----------



## clu13

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wow those are my 'dream shoes'!!! Fantastic!



Oh thank you - you Balenciaga sandals are beautiful - they are a little edgy!


----------



## clu13

Stuart Weitzman and Superga


----------



## Zoe C

New kicks!

Etro silk espadrilles



Valentino rockstud wedge espadrilles



Tabitha Simmons black suede heels


----------



## Baikinman




----------



## meowmix318

Baikinman said:


> View attachment 3397807


I always love these flats because they are just so cute. Unfortunately they never work out for my feet


----------



## gatorpooh

Aquazzura Belgravia wedge in Nude [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

They have arrived! Balenciaga sandals. Sorry these are blurry!


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Valentino & Chanel shoes!!


----------



## meowmix318

angelicskater16 said:


> View attachment 3400720
> View attachment 3400721
> 
> 
> 
> My new Valentino & Chanel shoes!!


Love both pairs. Your Chanel shoes look so classy


----------



## angelicskater16

meowmix318 said:


> Love both pairs. Your Chanel shoes look so classy


Thank you! =)


----------



## Kyokei

Jimmy Choo


----------



## natalia0128

Dior fusion


----------



## princess621

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Just added a bit mire leopard print to my shoe collection [emoji14]
> 
> I finally managed to find one of my holy grails the pigalle leopard pony hair  70mm. And I couldn't resist these adidas superstars


Ive never seen these superstars! May I ask where you got them?  

Cute heels as well [emoji106]


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

princess621 said:


> Ive never seen these superstars! May I ask where you got them?
> 
> Cute heels as well [emoji106]


Thanks princess621, those superstarts are exclusive to JD sports, they are UK based but ship internationally. I fell in love with those leopard superstars after seeing them on their Instagram account. These only came in kid's sizes, but i believe they went up to an European 37.5.


----------



## gatorpooh

Just ordered these from Saks. I had a 20% off coupon, so I paid about $280. I hope they fit!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Just got these for $141 from Neiman's. Original price was $450.


----------



## lolaluvsu

fresh76 said:


> Alexander Wang Gabi booties... The colour is "dark truffle" - such an amazing, deep beautiful brown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388766



How comfortable are these? I've been looking at them for some time.


----------



## fresh76

lolaluvsu said:


> How comfortable are these? I've been looking at them for some time.



Incredibly comfortable! I don't generally wear heeled shoes often (I'm almost always in brogues) and I have worn these all day. I want the black ones now


----------



## gatorpooh

Aquazzura


----------



## dangerouscurves

Zara


----------



## Mimmy

gatorpooh said:


> Aquazzura
> View attachment 3405679


These are beautiful and so fun!


dangerouscurves said:


> Zara
> View attachment 3405861
> View attachment 3405862


Wow, these look great on you! I think that your kitty approves too!


----------



## randr21

dangerouscurves said:


> Zara
> View attachment 3405861
> View attachment 3405862


A great pair of "take no prisoner" shoes. HOT


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Purchased these online today... Should receive them tomorrow!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Mimmy said:


> These are beautiful and so fun!
> 
> Wow, these look great on you! I think that your kitty approves too!





randr21 said:


> A great pair of "take no prisoner" shoes. HOT



Thank you, Ladies. Got them for 60% off. I love SALE!


----------



## natalia0128

gatorpooh said:


> Aquazzura [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405679


I love your shoes [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## gatorpooh

Mimmy said:


> These are beautiful and so fun!
> 
> 
> 
> natalia0128 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love your shoes [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## kham

dangerouscurves said:


> Zara
> View attachment 3405861
> View attachment 3405862



Love them!! [emoji7]


----------



## JuneHawk

I'm on vacation in the UK and last week I stumbled upon the Manolo Blahnik sale at the new Burlington Arcade boutique. I scored these flats, both of which I had been lusting after for months but were only available in the London boutiques, at a great price.  A deal made sweeter by the favorable pound to dollar conversion rate right now and the VAT refunds. The dotty ones are the Laurato Flat, and floral ones are Hangisi.


----------



## Harper Quinn

What do you think of these Miu Miu pumps on sale- very comfortable with crystal heels but yay or nay? Slingback style.


----------



## Tatownz

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3410074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of these Miu Miu pumps on sale- very comfortable with crystal heels but yay or nay? Slingback style.


Yay! Love the color. Goes with everything


----------



## Harper Quinn

Tatownz said:


> Yay! Love the color. Goes with everything


thank you, I appreciate your help


----------



## gatorpooh

I'm a sucker for anything metallic gold so when I saw these YSL Tributes for less than $500 I couldn't resist. I've been very bad this sale season so this was my last purchase for awhile.


----------



## meowmix318

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3410074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of these Miu Miu pumps on sale- very comfortable with crystal heels but yay or nay? Slingback style.



Beautiful


----------



## Tatownz

gatorpooh said:


> I'm a sucker for anything metallic gold so when I saw these YSL Tributes for less than $500 I couldn't resist. I've been very bad this sale season so this was my last purchase for awhile.
> View attachment 3410180


Love the color!


----------



## cwxx

Got these Givenchy sandals for $225 at the last yoox sale. Very comfortable though I might have to punch an extra hole in the ankle strap


----------



## JuneHawk

Yesterday I finally found these in my size at the London boutique. Sophia Webster Bibi Butterfly flats.  I've bought a lot of flats in the last few months that I haven't posted here.  I'll have to do so soon.


----------



## MahoganyQT

JuneHawk said:


> Yesterday I finally found these in my size at the London boutique. Sophia Webster Bibi Butterfly flats.  I've bought a lot of flats in the last few months that I haven't posted here.  I'll have to do so soon.
> 
> View attachment 3411317



Gorgeous flats [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mimmy

JuneHawk said:


> Yesterday I finally found these in my size at the London boutique. Sophia Webster Bibi Butterfly flats.  I've bought a lot of flats in the last few months that I haven't posted here.  I'll have to do so soon.
> 
> View attachment 3411317



Stunning flats, JuneHawk!


----------



## Icyss

I shoes to be happy![emoji7]


----------



## Mimmy

Icyss said:


> I shoes to be happy![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412637



All are gorgeous, Icyss! I can see how these would make you happy! [emoji3]


----------



## Strep2031

Raleigh


----------



## Strep2031

Tory Burch Raleigh wedges. Super comfortable! I am starting to become a fan of her shoes.


----------



## clu13

Loeffler Randall


----------



## mthomp

Leighsdesign said:


> Thanks! These shoes are trimmed in suede, so they're quite comfortable. They seem to run large: I usually wear 39 or 39.5, but I was able to get away with 38.5 in these.


Hi Leigh - this is totally random but I'm dying to wear these shoes for my wedding and I can't find them anywhere!  Would you be interested in selling to me?? THanks!


----------



## KBT39

Gucci Princetown's Garden Collection 
[emoji259][emoji219][emoji221][emoji216][emoji177]


----------



## Mimmy

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3414507
> 
> 
> Loeffler Randall


Beautiful booties, clu13!


KBT39 said:


> Gucci Princetown's Garden Collection
> [emoji259][emoji219][emoji221][emoji216][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3415699


Wow, these are amazing, KBT39!


----------



## dotty8

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Tory Burch Raleigh wedges. Super comfortable! I am starting to become a fan of her shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412746



Nice  I have similar ones and I love them


+ My *New Balance* - they are extremely comfortable


----------



## Sculli

received these 2 flats from UPS today, dolce & Gabbana and Charlotte Olympia flats. The D&G ones are supercomfy.


----------



## meowmix318

Sculli said:


> received these 2 flats from UPS today, dolce & Gabbana and Charlotte Olympia flats. The D&G ones are supercomfy.
> View attachment 3417472
> 
> View attachment 3417474


Too cute


----------



## miss_t4k3n

I bought these last month but I didn't get a chance to take pics till just recently.





Vans shoes for me and my 2 sons and a tshirt for my hubby from the Vans and Nintendo collaboration.

I made my husband drive me to the mall on the day they come out just so that I don't miss out like I did when they had the Vans Murakami collaboration.


----------



## Icyss

Went cray during Valentino sale!


----------



## mrsmadz902

Icyss said:


> Went cray during Valentino sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417630


Where?!?!? I love the fuchsia Rockstuds!  [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Luv n bags

My new YSL Tributes


----------



## meowmix318

tigertrixie said:


> My new YSL Tributes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418489
> View attachment 3418490


Love the outfits


----------



## Luv n bags

meowmix318 said:


> Love the outfits



Thank you!


----------



## lms910

Second cut sale find!


----------



## MahoganyQT

lms910 said:


> Second cut sale find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418765



Wow. Congrats!


----------



## cafecreme15

Just ordered these Stuart Weitzman perfection booties from the Nordstrom anniversary sale! I love SW shoes and have no problem paying full price for them, so when I saw these lovely booties in the sale, I just had to scoop them up. Will post mod shots once they arrive!


----------



## hhl4vr

tigertrixie said:


> My new YSL Tributes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418489
> View attachment 3418490


Wow love the outfits - especially the blue one


----------



## Icyss

mrsmadz902 said:


> Where?!?!? I love the fuchsia Rockstuds!  [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]



Valentino had a summer sale last month[emoji4]. Thank you![emoji253]


----------



## Divealicious

Jumped on the Stan Smith bandwagon with this bright yellow Raf Simons pair


----------



## Materielgrrl

So excited to be in Paris shopping today. The SAs were wonderful. I came for another pair of Louboutin's and didn't find the pair I was looking for but did buy a new pair of strappy suede sandals called Burlinette. Also walked into Saint Laurent to try on a pair of Tribute's and spied a pair of croc looking leather booties simply called Jane. My shoelove tank is full.


----------



## lms910

Just picked up some goodies at the Topshop sale! Both were marked down to $40 plus 30% off so $28 each. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





The second pair are a great Chanel dupe for a small fraction of the price!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

They're $40, but I like them.


----------



## applecidered

Good deals ladies! I love deal shopping for shoes, but that means I have too many pairs!


----------



## shoes4ever

Super cute retro style - Gucci Marmont in Metallic Gold


----------



## tweeety

They are so comfortable and I really adore birds [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## meowmix318

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3436702
> 
> They are so comfortable and I really adore birds [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Beautiful.


----------



## pixiejenna

Major shoes.com score came in today! I got a light gray pair of timberlands last year I pretty much lived in them most of the fall/winter. They weren't as warm as I was hoping for with the shearling lining however they are super comfy and I'm on my feet a lot at work. So naturally I need more this year got this pair for $64! That's nearly  $100 off! Here's my beautiful burgundy timbers.







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dangerouscurves

They're not designer shoes but it's made of suede, 40% off and very comfortable. I like them so much I ordered another pair in black. Can't go wrong with Tamaris!


----------



## Dego

Just got these Alaias from the Outnet at 50% off!


----------



## Baikinman

Roger vivier.


----------



## rubypurple

Got these a week ago ~ I am planning to put a rubber sole underneath before I wear them.


----------



## Divealicious

dangerouscurves said:


> They're not designer shoes but it's made of suede, 40% off and very comfortable. I like them so much I ordered another pair in black. Can't go wrong with Tamaris!
> View attachment 3438405


Love this style. Do you know the style them? If they're Tamaris, they're probably comfy too!


----------



## natalia0128

rubypurple said:


> Got these a week ago ~ I am planning to put a rubber sole underneath before I wear them.
> View attachment 3439226


Love it. I am planning get this in black too. Where do you get rubber sole at, just in case when i get mine soon


----------



## dangerouscurves

Divealicious said:


> Love this style. Do you know the style them? If they're Tamaris, they're probably comfy too!



It's called Tuna pumps. If you happen to live in Germany, the black ones are now 27€ with free shipping from allaboutyou.de. And yes! They're very comfortable. They have foot-bed cushions!


----------



## Divealicious

dangerouscurves said:


> It's called Tuna pumps. If you happen to live in Germany, the black ones are now 27€ with free shipping from allaboutyou.de. And yes! They're very comfortable. They have foot-bed cushions!


Thank you, im in the Netherlands so I'm going to check if they ship here


----------



## dangerouscurves

Divealicious said:


> Thank you, im in the Netherlands so I'm going to check if they ship here



Good luck!!! [emoji6]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Divealicious said:


> Thank you, im in the Netherlands so I'm going to check if they ship here



Sorry, I meant aboutyou.de. Now these shoes are 21€!!! I hope they send to EU.


----------



## kaleida

Fendi matte leather pumps... I love them so so much.  They were heavily on sale at bluefly.com for $291 but that is still a really big splurge for me.   The only time I have spent that much on shoes before was buying some Red Wings for my boyfriend.  For these I got the very last size available (39) and really lucked out with the sizing because it fits me just right.    I love them so much!


----------



## Lisab68

kaleida said:


> View attachment 3441396
> View attachment 3441395
> View attachment 3441394
> 
> 
> Fendi matte leather pumps... I love them so so much.  They were heavily on sale at bluefly.com for $291 but that is still a really big splurge for me.   The only time I have spent that much on shoes before was buying some Red Wings for my boyfriend.  For these I got the very last size available (39) and really lucked out with the sizing because it fits me just right.    I love them so much!



Love the matte leather!!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

kaleida said:


> Fendi matte leather pumps... I love them so so much.  They were heavily on sale at bluefly.com for $291 but that is still a really big splurge for me.   The only time I have spent that much on shoes before was buying some Red Wings for my boyfriend.  For these I got the very last size available (39) and really lucked out with the sizing because it fits me just right.    I love them so much!



Cool.  You won't want to wear them out of the house now though for fear of dinging them.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Some people don't like white shoes (understatement).  I do.


----------



## kaleida

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Some people don't like white shoes (understatement).  I do.
> 
> View attachment 3443166
> View attachment 3443167



Those are gorgeous!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

kaleida said:


> Those are gorgeous!



Aren't they though?


----------



## kaleida

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Cool.  You won't want to wear them out of the house now though for fear of dinging them.



I can't even think about that yet, I already feel like I have to vacuum the whole house before I wear them indoors


----------



## Divealicious

Jimmy Choo [emoji7]


----------



## Luv n bags

Pradas, Christian Louboutins and Via Spigas


----------



## fresh76

Gucci Brixton loafers! Yummy leather!


----------



## Mimmy

fresh76 said:


> View attachment 3445624
> 
> 
> Gucci Brixton loafers! Yummy leather!



These are stunning, fresh76! You can't go wrong with Gucci loafers!


----------



## hhl4vr

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Some people don't like white shoes (understatement).  I do.
> 
> View attachment 3443166
> View attachment 3443167


 Looks gorgeous


----------



## Love Of My Life

fresh76 said:


> View attachment 3445624
> 
> 
> Gucci Brixton loafers! Yummy leather!



So stylish.. enjoy


----------



## sourapril

Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## cocodiamonds




----------



## cocodiamonds

My apologizes wrong pic


----------



## meowmix318

Gucci shoes just arrived


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci + Giuseppe Zanotti 







Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

cocodiamonds said:


> My apologizes wrong pic



Not big on flats, but those are kinda cute.


----------



## Klara

fresh76 said:


> View attachment 3445624
> 
> 
> Gucci Brixton loafers! Yummy leather!


I have the same...leather is so soft..
Do they have the same front shape as Jordaan and Princetown?


----------



## SEWDimples

Purchased Frye boots from TJ Maxx and Mui Mui and Gucci heels from a consignment shop.


----------



## Mimmy

SEWDimples said:


> Purchased Frye boots from TJ Maxx and Mui Mui and Gucci heels from a consignment shop.
> View attachment 3451542
> View attachment 3451543
> View attachment 3451544



Great shoes, SEWDimples! I love the Frye boots!


----------



## SEWDimples

Mimmy said:


> Great shoes, SEWDimples! I love the Frye boots!


Thanks Mimmy!
They are my very first pair.  Looking forward to fall and winter.


----------



## ScottyGal

SEWDimples said:


> Purchased Frye boots from TJ Maxx and Mui Mui and Gucci heels from a consignment shop.
> View attachment 3451542
> View attachment 3451543
> View attachment 3451544


I'm in love with those Gucci's!

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

SEWDimples said:


> Purchased Frye boots from TJ Maxx and Mui Mui and Gucci heels from a consignment shop.





Mimmy said:


> Great shoes, SEWDimples! I love the Frye boots!





_Lee said:


> I'm in love with those Gucci's!




And I prefer the Miu Mius, so something for everybody, right?


----------



## SEWDimples

_Lee said:


> I'm in love with those Gucci's!
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks!


N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> And I prefer the Miu Mius, so something for everybody, right?


Yes! It was a good shoe day.
Thanks!


----------



## josieblime

APL


----------



## shoes4ever

Gucci Marmont in Black White


----------



## natalia0128

It is rare to see Dolce Gabbana products so here is my dolce gabbana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lace sneakers in red


----------



## JustMe07

Newbies to the collection.


----------



## Rosieisgood

Gucci slingback loafers!


----------



## Rosieisgood

shoes4ever said:


> View attachment 3457555
> Gucci Marmont in Black White


Even the box looks


shoes4ever said:


> View attachment 3457555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Marmont in Black White


Gorgeous!! Even the box look amazing!!


----------



## demicouture

Some of the latest damage[emoji85][emoji1373]


Chanel pearl pump



Gucci heart Ace sneakers [emoji173]️



Chanel 2 tone ballet flats



MiuMiu eco shearling Cookie Monster flats[emoji178]



Givenchy Pink fur slides[emoji177]


And some grey suede Saint Laurent candy platforms of which I don't have a pic.. 
tnx for letting me share [emoji847]


----------



## meowmix318

demicouture said:


> Some of the latest damage[emoji85][emoji1373]
> View attachment 3471441
> 
> Chanel pearl pump
> 
> View attachment 3471442
> 
> Gucci heart Ace sneakers [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3471445
> 
> Chanel 2 tone ballet flats
> 
> View attachment 3471452
> 
> MiuMiu eco shearling Cookie Monster flats[emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3471454
> 
> Givenchy Pink fur slides[emoji177]
> 
> 
> And some grey suede Saint Laurent candy platforms of which I don't have a pic..
> tnx for letting me share [emoji847]



Great pieces.


----------



## lolalein

demicouture said:


> Some of the latest damage[emoji85][emoji1373]
> View attachment 3471441
> 
> Chanel pearl pump
> 
> View attachment 3471442
> 
> Gucci heart Ace sneakers [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3471445
> 
> Chanel 2 tone ballet flats
> 
> View attachment 3471452
> 
> MiuMiu eco shearling Cookie Monster flats[emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3471454
> 
> Givenchy Pink fur slides[emoji177]
> 
> 
> And some grey suede Saint Laurent candy platforms of which I don't have a pic..
> tnx for letting me share [emoji847]



All beautiful


----------



## Tingeling

shoes4ever said:


> View attachment 3457555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Marmont in Black White


Love your shoes . How are they in size? Did you size up or down? I've heard the ones in suede run big. I'm thinking of getting these in gold.
TIA


----------



## Tingeling

Misstake7198 said:


> My new Gucci Marmonts are so fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262194
> View attachment 3262195


Hi, I need these shoes  Can you please tell me how they are in size? Did you size up or down? TIA


----------



## Harper Quinn

Tingeling said:


> Hi, I need these shoes  Can you please tell me how they are in size? Did you size up or down? TIA


Hi, I have these (and 3 other pairs, seriously I am addicted to these, so ridiculously comfy and stylish. I find that they are generously sized. I take 38 in these and 38 in chloe susanna boots, 39 in valentino rockstuds and chanel slings if thats of any help!


----------



## lms910

Just walked out of Neimans with some red eye candy...pics to come!


----------



## Tingeling

Harper Quinn said:


> Hi, I have these (and 3 other pairs, seriously I am addicted to these, so ridiculously comfy and stylish. I find that they are generously sized. I take 38 in these and 38 in chloe susanna boots, 39 in valentino rockstuds and chanel slings if thats of any help!


 Yes that helps a lot, thank you so much. I have the Chloe susanna boots and I sized down a whole size in them. Do you have the Gucci marmonts in suede as well? If so, do you find them even more generous in size than the gold leather ones? They are to die for, I totally understand why you got 3 pairs lol


----------



## tweeety

Adding these two to my Louboutin collection[emoji173]️


----------



## hhl4vr

tweeety said:


> Adding these two to my Louboutin collection[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3474085
> 
> View attachment 3474086


Both are gorgeous additions, congrats

You will have to take some shots of you wearing them.


----------



## tweeety

hhl4vr said:


> Both are gorgeous additions, congrats
> 
> You will have to take some shots of you wearing them.



Thank you very much [emoji4][emoji4] I definitely will [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Misstake7198

My new YSL Tributes! Love, love, love!


----------



## applecidered

Got these nude pumps from Dillards (Antonio Melani house brand) for $20! Crazy sale going on now there.


----------



## meowmix318

tweeety said:


> Adding these two to my Louboutin collection[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3474085
> 
> View attachment 3474086


Beautiful


----------



## Harper Quinn

natalia0128 said:


> It is rare to see Dolce Gabbana products so here is my dolce gabbana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lace sneakers in red


wonderful!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Tingeling said:


> Yes that helps a lot, thank you so much. I have the Chloe susanna boots and I sized down a whole size in them. Do you have the Gucci marmonts in suede as well? If so, do you find them even more generous in size than the gold leather ones? They are to die for, I totally understand why you got 3 pairs lol


Haha, actually 4! I have the platinum/gold ones above, metallic fuchsia, suede purple/pink -these are mid heel, all the same size. They are so comfortable that I was able to wear them and walk in them for hours from the first time, without having to break them in. My last pair are the emerald suede ones, also 38,  but they are high heel. They are comfortable on but not so easy to walk in for a long time. The arch is steep and they feel higher than the 4inch heel (105 cm). The colour is stupendous so I had to get them. They are plastered all over my instagram (harpers_uk) . I might have to start a Gucci Marmont shoe thread though to spread the love. Honestly they are my favourite shoes!!


----------



## Tingeling

Harper Quinn said:


> Haha, actually 4! I have the platinum/gold ones above, metallic fuchsia, suede purple/pink -these are mid heel, all the same size. They are so comfortable that I was able to wear them and walk in them for hours from the first time, without having to break them in. My last pair are the emerald suede ones, also 38,  but they are high heel. They are comfortable on but not so easy to walk in for a long time. The arch is steep and they feel higher than the 4inch heel (105 cm). The colour is stupendous so I had to get them. They are plastered all over my instagram (harpers_uk) . I might have to start a Gucci Marmont shoe thread though to spread the love. Honestly they are my favourite shoes!!


I think I've also developed an addiction I'm going for the gold this time(have the red suede) I saw you beautiful collection in your thread, wow the metallic fucshia. I sized down a whole size in the suede pair and they are a tad snug, but after walking around my house for two hours they feel great. I'm thinking of getting only a half size down in the metallic gold, fingers crossed they will fit.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Tingeling said:


> I think I've also developed an addiction I'm going for the gold this time(have the red suede) I saw you beautiful collection in your thread, wow the metallic fucshia. I sized down a whole size in the suede pair and they are a tad snug, but after walking around my house for two hours they feel great. I'm thinking of getting only a half size down in the metallic gold, fingers crossed they will fit.


Oooh perfect! 2 perfect pairs!


----------



## lolalein

Misstake7198 said:


> View attachment 3474371
> 
> My new YSL Tributes! Love, love, love!



Omg it's such a beautiful color and fits great in ur skin tone
Could you please share the name code of the color?


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

applecidered said:


> Got these nude pumps from Dillards (Antonio Melani house brand) for $20! Crazy sale going on now there.



Basic and simple is good.  Versatile and no worrying about damage or losing them somewhere.


----------



## applecidered

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Basic and simple is good.  Versatile and no worrying about damage or losing them somewhere.



Thanks! Although I really should downsize my shoe collection...


----------



## Rosieisgood

Gucci Jordaan loafers  still debating whether I should keep them. The hibiscus red is not exactly like the mule ones.


----------



## shoes4ever

Rosieisgood said:


> Even the box looks
> 
> Gorgeous!! Even the box look amazing!!


Thank You


----------



## shoes4ever

Tingeling said:


> Love your shoes . How are they in size? Did you size up or down? I've heard the ones in suede run big. I'm thinking of getting these in gold.
> TIA


Sorry for the delayed reply. The sizing really varies in this style. I was glad i could try them on before buying. Full size down for the Silver - just too big. Went half size down in the Gold ( a tad roomy but happy that it accomodates my days of swollen feet); Half size down in Red and these black/white - but they fit more snug than the gold. I found the suede (tried them on in Pink and blue) definitely tighter than the Red/blk white/Gold but my TTS was plopping off. So sizing is crazy. My feet run wide. So if you have narrow/slender feet then your sizing would be different. Hope this helps. And if you have to buy just one - the Gold it is. Truly gorgeous in real life.


----------



## josieblime

Gucci Marmont [emoji7]


----------



## Rosieisgood

Another pair of Gucci Jordaan.


----------



## Tingeling

shoes4ever said:


> Sorry for the delayed reply. The sizing really varies in this style. I was glad i could try them on before buying. Full size down for the Silver - just too big. Went half size down in the Gold ( a tad roomy but happy that it accomodates my days of swollen feet); Half size down in Red and these black/white - but they fit more snug than the gold. I found the suede (tried them on in Pink and blue) definitely tighter than the Red/blk white/Gold but my TTS was plopping off. So sizing is crazy. My feet run wide. So if you have narrow/slender feet then your sizing would be different. Hope this helps. And if you have to buy just one - the Gold it is. Truly gorgeous in real life.


Hi there, yes the sizing is kind of crazy, I'm so glad I stopped by the purseforum for some info. I asked the Gucci online-customer service and they told me .....true to size. Well, I ordered one whole size down in the suede, and glad I did, they are a tad snug, almost perfect. Then I went for gold and ordered only a half size down due to the online advisor.......waaay too big. They are on their way back now, going for the same size as the suede (whole size down) .....hope they are ok and not too big. I have narrow feet. Do you have the ones with the pearls on the heel? The ones you can fold in the heel-cap thing so they are kind of mules? If so how are the sizes in these? TIA


----------



## Nene1819

demicouture said:


> Some of the latest damage[emoji85][emoji1373]
> View attachment 3471441
> 
> Chanel pearl pump
> 
> View attachment 3471442
> 
> Gucci heart Ace sneakers [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3471445
> 
> Chanel 2 tone ballet flats
> 
> View attachment 3471452
> 
> MiuMiu eco shearling Cookie Monster flats[emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3471454
> 
> Givenchy Pink fur slides[emoji177]
> 
> 
> And some grey suede Saint Laurent candy platforms of which I don't have a pic..
> tnx for letting me share [emoji847]


Hi! Great purchases! How do the Gucci Sneakers fit? I want to order a pair but unsure of the size I need.


----------



## cafecreme15

Love these metallic gunmetal ballet flats!




Stuart Weitzman Perfection booties in topo! The perfect fall bootie imho

I should cool it with the shoe shopping (really, all the shopping) for a while [emoji85]


----------



## Rosieisgood

Nene1819 said:


> Hi! Great purchases! How do the Gucci Sneakers fit? I want to order a pair but unsure of the size I need.


They fit the same as flats(like princetiown and jordaan)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

As always ... convenience first


----------



## roses5682

natalia0128 said:


> It is rare to see Dolce Gabbana products so here is my dolce gabbana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lace sneakers in red



Love em [emoji7]


----------



## k*d

Miu Miu velvet flats


----------



## Kyokei

Gianvito Rossi booties


----------



## Rosieisgood

Kyokei said:


> Gianvito Rossi booties


These are amazing! And the pumps at the back


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sophie-Rose

View attachment 3488461


My new winter boots

(Sorry having some issues with this post!)


----------



## Snow Diva

I'm late in posting these, but here are my Chanel sandals. [emoji150] So comfy!


----------



## Divealicious

Burberry boots for winter


----------



## natalia0128

Finally, I can fly with sophia Webster


----------



## SEWDimples

Coach flats in True Red and Cornflower.


----------



## MrsF-R

I got another pair of Valentino rockstuds. This time, it's the ballerina flats as an advanced birthday present for myself! I need to thank members of PurseBlog for helping me to choose the right material and size. Valentino shoe sizes vary from design to design. It's a hard work to find the perfect size!

For info:
Colour: Red
Material: Grained calf leather
Size: 37 (I have wide feet and it fits me nicely!)


----------



## WishList986

MrsF-R said:


> I got another pair of Valentino rockstuds. This time, it's the ballerina flats as an advanced birthday present for myself! I need to thank members of PurseBlog for helping me to choose the right material and size. Valentino shoe sizes vary from design to design. It's a hard work to find the perfect size!
> 
> For info:
> Colour: Red
> Material: Grained calf leather
> Size: 37 (I have wide feet and it fits me nicely!)


Stunning! Congratulations and happy early birthday!


----------



## gatorpooh

The obsession continues...


----------



## Kyokei

Dries van Noten


----------



## zeronohiya

Adding these boots to my Saint Laurent collection[emoji7]


----------



## MrsF-R

WishList986 said:


> Stunning! Congratulations and happy early birthday!


Thank you darling!


----------



## Rosieisgood

What my friend brought me from her trip to Europe...I thought she only found one pair for me but its actually two!! I'm in love!!


----------



## Divealicious

Sophia Webster


----------



## Arlene619

Divealicious said:


> Sophia Webster


Freaking gorgeous![emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## natalia0128

Divealicious said:


> Sophia Webster


Another wings


----------



## rubypurple

Bought my 2nd pair after 2 months!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

rubypurple said:


> Bought my 2nd pair after 2 months!
> View attachment 3497124


I love Ferragamo. I seriously need this pair, so nice!


----------



## tweeety

Adding her to my Louboutin collections[emoji151][emoji151]


----------



## Rosieisgood

Navarino boots  shaft is a bit tall for my height(5ft) but still love them.


----------



## agbero

sep said:


> I just ordered these Costume National shoes!  I've never tried this brand so I hope they fit me!


They look radical, I love Costume National shoes


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Everlane Modern Oxford. Everlane had a pop-up in NYC last month where they had all of their FW shoes out to try on. I tried on each style (I bought their Chelsea boots last year and love them) and was shocked after trying these on. I would never think I could pull-off an Oxford shoe, but they just looked so so awesome with a pair of skinny jeans that I couldn't resist! I wore them yesterday, got lots of compliments and was struck by how comfy they were (no blisters, which usually ravage my feet). Highly recommend. Their stuff is really top-notch (obsessed with their $15 v-neck tees).


----------



## julesj66

Hi there! I am brand new to this forum and glad to be here! I just bought these new Frye Billy Short Booties on Amazon and had them delivered the other day.  I love the look and they are pretty comfortable (though I only wore them for a short time today before wondering if they are authentic) which actually brought me to this forum. I believe I should ask that question in the "Authenticate This" thread and will do so (it has to do with the logo on sole and inner heel etc). Thanks!


----------



## fendifemale

It's Texas so I can get away with sandals.


----------



## 1DaySoon

Sam Edelman Asher in wine and in grey


----------



## dotty8

*Armani Jeans* rain boots and *Butterfly Twists* ballerinas


----------



## SEWDimples

Purchased several Sigerson Morrison booties and a pair by Capezzani over the weekend from Marshalls. Super excited.
Thanks for allowing me to share.

Nash



Kabira



Wayne (Much darker in real life)



Capezzani


----------



## P.Y.T.

1DaySoon said:


> Sam Edelman Asher in wine and in grey


Cute!!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Nothing crazy but I've picked all these up in the last month. From left to right...
Sam Edelman 
Steve Madden
TOMS
Tod's


----------



## Kalos

Charlotte Olympia ABC flats, still not decided which stickers to use


----------



## gatorpooh

Aquazzura Wild Thing


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

gatorpooh said:


> Aquazzura Wild Thing
> ...




Do they tickle?


----------



## Luv n bags

Joie OTK boots (hits right at the knee)...in burgundy suede


----------



## fresh76

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Nothing crazy but I've picked all these up in the last month. From left to right...
> Sam Edelman
> Steve Madden
> TOMS
> Tod's
> View attachment 3528225



Those Sam Edelman's are so cute!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Nothing crazy but I've picked all these up in the last month. From left to right...
> Sam Edelman
> Steve Madden
> TOMS
> Tod's
> View attachment 3528225


Love those edelman furball Leya's!! Supercute!!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

fresh76 said:


> Those Sam Edelman's are so cute!



They're also crazy comfy!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Everybody has to be able to walk sometimes without risking their ankles, right?


----------



## dotty8

*Tom Tailor* wedge booties and *Butterfly Twists* sparkly ballerinas


----------



## fresh76

Gianvito Rossi suede block heels - yay for sale season! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And Alexander Wang Gabi's in black.


----------



## Shelly319

Purchases from the latest saks sale. Charlotte Olympia kitty flats. I'm in shoe heaven and they are so comfy!! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Mimmy

Shelly319 said:


> Purchases from the latest saks sale. Charlotte Olympia kitty flats. I'm in shoe heaven and they are so comfy!! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3532467
> View attachment 3532468
> View attachment 3532469



Aww, these flats are beautiful and cute, Shelly!


----------



## dotty8

Shelly319 said:


> Purchases from the latest saks sale. Charlotte Olympia kitty flats. I'm in shoe heaven and they are so comfy!! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3532467
> View attachment 3532468
> View attachment 3532469



I love those sparkle / star details


----------



## buyingpig

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3528348
> View attachment 3528349
> View attachment 3528350
> 
> Charlotte Olympia ABC flats, still not decided which stickers to use


I love these. Do you mind me asking where you got them. I really want a pair, but think they are discontinued.


----------



## Kyokei

I visited these Gucci shoes three times before finally caving in and buying on my forth visit. I couldn't resist any longer.


----------



## katetea

I purchased these during the recent Barneys sale! Last pair available -- and in my size -- so it was obviously fate  I had wanted a pair of Hangisis for awhile as they are my dream wedding shoes, so now I can plan on wearing these next year. They look like such Cinderella shoes!


----------



## Mimmy

katetea said:


> I purchased these during the recent Barneys sale! Last pair available -- and in my size -- so it was obviously fate  I had wanted a pair of Hangisis for awhile as they are my dream wedding shoes, so now I can plan on wearing these next year. They look like such Cinderella shoes!



Beautiful, katetea! The perfect wedding shoes! [emoji141][emoji183][emoji253]


----------



## buyingpig

katetea said:


> I purchased these during the recent Barneys sale! Last pair available -- and in my size -- so it was obviously fate  I had wanted a pair of Hangisis for awhile as they are my dream wedding shoes, so now I can plan on wearing these next year. They look like such Cinderella shoes!


Love those! Congratulations on the wedding!


----------



## katetea

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful, katetea! The perfect wedding shoes! [emoji141][emoji183][emoji253]





buyingpig said:


> Love those! Congratulations on the wedding!



Thank you both!!


----------



## k*d

Got these Pierre Hardy Roxy sandals 1/2 off and I love them! Such a fun pop of color.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

k*d said:


> Got these Pierre Hardy Roxy sandals 1/2 off and I love them! Such a fun pop of color.



Those are kinda cool.  I'm not really into colorblock, but somehow those work.


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Hermes Neo booties!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Charles Jourdan


----------



## 1DaySoon

P.Y.T. said:


> Cute!!



blast from the past. I miss your OOTDs.

Thank you ma'am


----------



## P.Y.T.

1DaySoon said:


> blast from the past. I miss your OOTDs.
> 
> Thank you ma'am


Heyyyy... Yes it has been a minute! [emoji8]


----------



## SEWDimples

Another pair of booties for fall/winter on clearance at Marshalls for $45. Love them because they are not black. I have too many black boots/booties.


----------



## Lilian Hui

Marchesa Bridal - not getting married just thought they were adorbs


----------



## Luv n bags

Pradas


----------



## IrisCole

new boots this year: first pair of Dr. Marten's + Chloe "Susanna" boots in red velvet and black w/gold studs


----------



## gatorpooh

I couldn't resist 
I'm up to 12 pairs now...


----------



## meowmix318

IrisCole said:


> new boots this year: first pair of Dr. Marten's + Chloe "Susanna" boots in red velvet and black w/gold studs


Love those Chloe boots. They are on my wishlist. Are these boots true to size and are they narrow fit like the scallop flats?


----------



## meowmix318

gatorpooh said:


> I couldn't resist
> I'm up to 12 pairs now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544935


Gorgeous, I have 2 pairs (in total) in kitten heels


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Doc Martens


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I of course had to get the sneaker of the year when it dropped in velvet!


----------



## IrisCole

meowmix318 said:


> Love those Chloe boots. They are on my wishlist. Are these boots true to size and are they narrow fit like the scallop flats?



They run TTS


----------



## snibor

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I of course had to get the sneaker of the year when it dropped in velvet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545058



I luv these!  Color hard to find!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

snibor said:


> I luv these!  Color hard to find!



Yeah I got shut out when I tried to buy them online but lucky for me someone I'm instagram friends with told me a store that had them in the mall!


----------



## Mimmy

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I of course had to get the sneaker of the year when it dropped in velvet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545058



Whoa, these are gorgeous!


----------



## gatorpooh

meowmix318 said:


> Gorgeous, I have 2 pairs (in total) in kitten heels



Thanks! I've gone a little crazy the last couple of years.


----------



## snibor

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I of course had to get the sneaker of the year when it dropped in velvet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545058



Keeping my fingers crossed. I think I snagged a pair. I don't need but damn they are cute.


----------



## absolutpink

Sam Edelman Hazel pumps in black leather and BP Lambert booties in Black burnished leather

ETA: and some new Ugg slippers


----------



## Leelee786

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I of course had to get the sneaker of the year when it dropped in velvet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545058



How is the fit for these? im hearing to size up


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Leelee786 said:


> How is the fit for these? im hearing to size up



I wear between a size 8 and 8.5 depending and in these I went with the 8. I don't think they run small.


----------



## Lilian Hui

10 days in Hong Kong, 14 pairs of new babies.... 
_New additions to my Jimmy Choo army, the lace Romy is my absolute favourite! _





_Some love for Rossi... _




_And a few odds and ends! Givenchy booties, gorgeous Marchesa pumps and two cuties from Stella Luna. _


----------



## Leelee786

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I wear between a size 8 and 8.5 depending and in these I went with the 8. I don't think they run small.



I vary between 8, 8.5 and 9 depending on the fit. Would you say they are narrow that would let me know what size I should get. sorry to pester [emoji51]


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Leelee786 said:


> I vary between 8, 8.5 and 9 depending on the fit. Would you say they are narrow that would let me know what size I should get. sorry to pester [emoji51]



No that's fine I get it. In designer shoes I need a 9 and I'd say if you like more room in the toe box to go with the 8.5. Like my toe has just enough space when I'm standing that it's not bumping...I would say I have a mediumish foot not quite wide but I think years of wearing flats with no support has caused my feet to spread some but I don't think these shoes are a narrow fit.


----------



## Leelee786

sunnysideup8283 said:


> No that's fine I get it. In designer shoes I need a 9 and I'd say if you like more room in the toe box to go with the 8.5. Like my toe has just enough space when I'm standing that it's not bumping...I would say I have a mediumish foot not quite wide but I think years of wearing flats with no support has caused my feet to spread some but I don't think these shoes are a narrow fit.



Thank you this helps alot! Ill try the 8.5


----------



## meowmix318

my brand new Christian Louboutin ballerina flats  

My little girl dog loves pretty things, so she insisted on being in this photo


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

meowmix318 said:


> my brand new Christian Louboutin ballerina flats
> 
> My little girl dog loves pretty things, so she insisted on being in this photo



_Just wait 'til you take them off Ma, then I'll show you how much I LOVE them!!!  _


----------



## Digitalxperts

Straight-Laced said:


> ^^
> *Bagnista* those boots are cool!!!
> 
> Ann Demeulemeester lace-ups in chalk


wow...they are very beautiful,,...


----------



## Sandi.el

Finally got my babies. [emoji847]


----------



## ColdSteel

I'm super late on the Cambon train (and honestly never thought it was my style but I digress) but I am now the happy owner of some gorgeous pre-loved navy Chanel Cambon flats with white Cs! Justified because I totally don't have any navy shoes, right?


----------



## meowmix318

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> _Just wait 'til you take them off Ma, then I'll show you how much I LOVE them!!!  _


Lol, my little girl dog never chews on shoes (thank goodness)


----------



## gatorpooh

Aquazzura Christy flats


----------



## Christofle

Christmas gift from my bestie. Loewe high tops


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## deltalady

Aquazzura Amazon pumps


----------



## randr21

deltalady said:


> Aquazzura Amazon pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557730


Got mine in the white sandal version, pretty comfy too!


----------



## demicouture

Just opened these boxes!
Some of the latest shoes I got ...






[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## s3raph1nas

Got these GORGEOUS Dolce & Gabbana booties on sale. And the packaging is magical!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

A fun cheap find...
H&M glitter boots on sale for €20


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just bought these from Tory Burch London.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3564590
View attachment 3564591


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

s3raph1nas said:


> Got these GORGEOUS Dolce & Gabbana booties on sale. And the packaging is magical!
> 
> View attachment 3563919
> View attachment 3563920
> View attachment 3563921



Love them! Did you get a good deal on it?


----------



## ColdSteel

Stuart Weitzman Flippy flat in Metal Mirror Leather Bullet Grey (what a mouthful!)

Love the color. Was tempted to get them in black patent but I could do with more metallics in my life. My mom got herself the same in black suede.

Can't wait! Ordered TTS even though it's a point toe because this shape would likely be too big for my right foot in a half size larger. Too bad the only two pairs are in the South Bay and that's just a little far!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I loved them so much in grey suede that I jumped when I saw them in wine in velvet! These Sam Edelman's are so comfy I want to live in them all winter.


----------



## nvie

Salvatore Ferragamo Marie Black Pantent at 50% off. My second pair of Marie, love them.


----------



## k*d

Aquazzura Disco Thing sandals! These were the last pair at Barneys and they were my size. With the extra 20% off sale shoes, they were only $321 with tax!


----------



## s3raph1nas

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Love them! Did you get a good deal on it?


I got them 30% off at mytheresa!


----------



## deltalady

Aquazzura Amazon sandals. $232 at Forward by Elyse


----------



## Rachel965

I just got these


----------



## shoes4ever

New Louboutins to kick off 2017


----------



## Mimmy

shoes4ever said:


> View attachment 3569205
> View attachment 3569204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Louboutins to kick off 2017



Gorgeous Loubies, shoes4ever!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## dluckygurl8

StyleEyes said:


> I snagged these cuties for Yoogies a couple weeks ago!  They are super comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367059
> 
> 
> They're the Valentino 'Tango' in the short heel height


such a lovely colour!


----------



## Ahardiva

Gianvito Rossi pumps bought in the Net-a-porter sale for 60% off! I really needed some smart black pumps so these are perfect [emoji108][emoji4]


----------



## StyleEyes

dluckygurl8 said:


> such a lovely colour!



Thank you!  They are surprisingly wearable [emoji177]


----------



## gatorpooh

Chloe Susanna in Cherry Syrup 
I want the black and gold pair now!


----------



## arnott

Love the colour!


----------



## lolaluvsu

I did a little too well this sales season.

Chanel boots $720



Aquazurra flats $224



Christian Louboutin flats $260



Jimmy Choo heels $202


----------



## Baikinman




----------



## hikarupanda

Saint Laurent Espadrilles


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

lolaluvsu said:


> I did a little too well this sales season.
> 
> Chanel boots $720
> View attachment 3583922
> 
> 
> Aquazurra flats $224
> View attachment 3583923
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin flats $260
> View attachment 3583932
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo heels $202
> View attachment 3583933



Amazing finds, congrats! It's so worth it to wait for a sale....


----------



## Arlene619

Nothing fancy but I'm a big sneakerhead and I love retro Jordans. So happy to add these to my Js collection. [emoji3]


----------



## MrsF-R

katetea said:


> I purchased these during the recent Barneys sale! Last pair available -- and in my size -- so it was obviously fate  I had wanted a pair of Hangisis for awhile as they are my dream wedding shoes, so now I can plan on wearing these next year. They look like such Cinderella shoes!



Congratulations! Omg you're going to rock your wedding in theses Manolos! They are gorgeous!


----------



## meowmix318

My first pair of Chloe boots arrived yesterday


----------



## arnott

John Fluevog


----------



## KittyKat65

Lanvin burgundy "flats" and Louboutin Cherry sneakers


----------



## Mimmy

KittyKat65 said:


> Lanvin burgundy "flats" and Louboutin Cherry sneakers
> 
> View attachment 3592313
> View attachment 3592314



Have not seen the Lanvin flats before; love them! [emoji173]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

In Bali for a short break and I picked up this pair of colorful sandals.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chinese Warrior said:


> In Bali for a short break and I picked up this pair of colorful sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592724



Oooo I love them!!!!!! Perfect for summer


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sophie-Rose said:


> Oooo I love them!!!!!! Perfect for summer



I got them for a bargain too, cherry on the cake!!


----------



## gatorpooh

Do these count [emoji12]


----------



## KittyKat65

Mimmy said:


> Have not seen the Lanvin flats before; love them! [emoji173]


Thanks!  The only place that has them is Net-a-Porter.  I have not seen them anywhere else.  They are so comfy!


----------



## Mimmy

KittyKat65 said:


> Thanks!  The only place that has them is Net-a-Porter.  I have not seen them anywhere else.  They are so comfy!



Thanks, I am going to look at the Net-a-Porter website. [emoji3]


----------



## dotty8

Cute high-sole rose gold and lilac sneakers


----------



## natalia0128

lolaluvsu said:


> I did a little too well this sales season.
> 
> Chanel boots $720
> View attachment 3583922
> 
> 
> Aquazurra flats $224
> View attachment 3583923
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin flats $260
> View attachment 3583932
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo heels $202
> View attachment 3583933


Where did you get your sales at ???


----------



## missjenny2679

Just got my Golden Goose sneakers. I'm obsessed with them now[emoji173]


----------



## lolaluvsu

natalia0128 said:


> Where did you get your sales at ???



All at Barneys BH, except the Choos. Those I got from Saks online.


----------



## preppyboy8671

Technically DH purchased it as a Valentines Gift for me [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] [emoji173]️ [emoji173]️ [emoji173]️


----------



## KittyKat65

New Hermes


----------



## Cherry44

My new love, so comfy!


----------



## Kyokei

Hermes


----------



## gatorpooh

Chloe Susanna in black and gold


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I'm pretty much obsessed with sneakers right now and just got these Puma's.  I [emoji173]️ how bright they are!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3615802


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## thegreenbean

Now I just need warm weather.  LOL


----------



## meowmix318

My brand new Suzanna Chloe boots


----------



## snibor

thegreenbean said:


> Now I just need warm weather.  LOL



Lovely!  Was looking at these this am!


----------



## thegreenbean

snibor said:


> Lovely!  Was looking at these this am!


 
I have a feeling these will be my most worn shoes this spring and summer!


----------



## KittyKat65

Roger Vivier and Kelsi Dagger


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## thegreenbean

Just ordered these Sophia Webster sneakers!


----------



## Brandon4268

I found these in Las Vegas at the Jimmy Choo boutique inside of caesars palace. I was surprised to see they had a large mens section. They were on clearance for $550 down from $1100. The bottom of the soles are very durable & they don't attract dirt at all. The shoes are patent leather & they give off a shiny sheen of gold glitter(fabric glitter that doesnt come off).


----------



## cafecreme15

Jimmy Choo Romy 85 pump in black kid leather. They just reworked the Romy for this season, and it is SO much more comfortable and sleek looking than the previous iteration of the model.


----------



## k*d

Just got these Alaia sandals:


----------



## Loubspassion

Just got these Jimmy Choo Anouk claret watersnake. On their way to me
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pic is seller's.


----------



## Freckles1




----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

k*d and Loubspassion, 
Cool.  I was thinking people had quit buying heels.  I was getting depressed.


----------



## goldenfountain

My first ever Manolo Blahnik's Hangisi in black. The Swarovski crystals are gorgeous !!!!! On first trying them on they're run about 1/2 sz larger than my feet   but i can still work with it with extra insole for more added comfort  will definitely get the next pair 1/2 sz smaller! 

Sorry about the warm lighting of my room..was so excited I had to share!


----------



## Mimmy

goldenfountain said:


> My first ever Manolo Blahnik's Hangisi in black. The Swarovski crystals are gorgeous !!!!! On first trying them on they're run about 1/2 sz larger than my feet   but i can still work with it with extra insole for more added comfort  will definitely get the next pair 1/2 sz smaller!
> 
> Sorry about the warm lighting of my room..was so excited I had to share!



Gorgeous shoes, goldenfountain! I am hoping that my money tree grows some more. Then maybe I can buy a pair! [emoji269]


----------



## Lolodoll

Swanky said:


> Hi!
> Post your newest acquisitions in this thread, please post pics for us to enjoy!!
> 
> 
> 
> previous thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/what-was-your-most-recent-shoe-purchase-34564.html



New member here. I love this forum. You ladies are not helping my addiction. I have been swooning over these balenciaga mules for a while. Headed on vacation soon. Perfect opportunity to cop these bad boys. I love them! Perfect for spring / summer.


----------



## k*d

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> k*d and Loubspassion,
> Cool.  I was thinking people had quit buying heels.  I was getting depressed.



 
Sneakers are definitely huge, which I enjoy, but there are some outfits that just need a heel.


----------



## goldenfountain

Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous shoes, goldenfountain! I am hoping that my money tree grows some more. Then maybe I can buy a pair! [emoji269]



Thanks!! There's a joy that comes with saving for what you want so much, that when you finally get them you know that you surely enjoy them!


----------



## applecidered

I got some crazy deals at the Dillard's winter clearance! The tall boots were under $40 (after tax). I got two compliments at work wearing them today


----------



## Butterlite

I just bought these yesterday. I'm excited for them to arrive. Georgina Goodman Slippers:


----------



## baghagg

KittyKat65 said:


> Lanvin burgundy "flats" and Louboutin Cherry sneakers
> 
> View attachment 3592313
> View attachment 3592314


LOVE your cherry Louboutin sneakers!   They also make this pattern in a pump and there's a matching bag at NM


----------



## Loubspassion

k*d said:


> [emoji38]
> Sneakers are definitely huge, which I enjoy, but there are some outfits that just need a heel.


Yeah, flats, low heels and senakers are in...but I'm very much buying heels still. They actually work best for me.[emoji4]


----------



## Sandi.el

Saint Laurent Opium Pumps


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Interesting.  Different.  But how practical?  Will that shiny metallic patent hold up under wear?  How hard will the heel be to keep clean?


----------



## deltalady

Gucci Pilar Espadrilles


----------



## snibor

deltalady said:


> Gucci Pilar Espadrilles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639998



Luv these!


----------



## Freckles1

Gianvito Rossi


----------



## sherimehling

I've gone shoe crazy!
	

		
			
		

		
	


Gucci espadrilles from outlet 50% off 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Valentino slides



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Gucci espadrilles


----------



## Mimmy

sherimehling said:


> I've gone shoe crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci espadrilles from outlet 50% off
> 
> View attachment 3640657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino slides
> 
> View attachment 3640659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci espadrilles



Crazy in a good way, sherimehling! [emoji3]


----------



## wantitneedit

Freckles1 said:


> Gianvito Rossi
> View attachment 3640637


Freckles1,i have been eyeing Gianvito Rossi shoes for ages- are they TTS in your opinion and your fit as i've ready conflicting reports?  I wear a similar style in Jimmy Choo and am TTS in size 38.


----------



## Freckles1

wantitneedit said:


> Freckles1,i have been eyeing Gianvito Rossi shoes for ages- are they TTS in your opinion and your fit as i've ready conflicting reports?  I wear a similar style in Jimmy Choo and am TTS in size 38.



TTS for sure!! I wear a 36.5 in Jimmy Choo, Manolo,Prada and YSL for reference. I love that GR has a mid height heel too!! 85ml


----------



## wantitneedit

Freckles1 said:


> TTS for sure!! I wear a 36.5 in Jimmy Choo, Manolo,Prada and YSL for reference. I love that GR has a mid height heel too!! 85ml


FAB info, thanks so much Freckles, off to research!!!!  I am TTS in YSL also but haven't worn Prada for years but do recall they were generously sized as well. Yes, i can't do 4 inch heels - even 90cm is a struggle so always prefer 85cm heels.


----------



## jenbuggy85

Vintage black label Frye boots. 1974. Made to last through the apocalypse.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Freckles1 said:


> Gianvito Rossi




Basic.  Useful.

I like basic and useful.


----------



## Freckles1

I'm having a nude shoe issue..... [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## gatorpooh

Custom monogrammed Uggs for my trip to Montreal [emoji846]


----------



## skyqueen

Gucci Jordaan and NM brand sandals...opposites attract


----------



## Dany_37

Givenchy Shark Lock Fold Over Booties!


----------



## Kyokei

My first pair from Malone Souliers


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Not bad.  Kind of different in some ways.


----------



## pbmuffin

These Gucci glitter Tian print sneakers


----------



## meowmix318

pbmuffin said:


> These Gucci glitter Tian print sneakers
> View attachment 3644758
> 
> View attachment 3644757


So sparkly


----------



## applecidered

I really should try and clean out the closet now... just bought these Gianni Bini (house brand) booties for $22 including tax at Dillards! The top sand colored one.


----------



## BellamySabrine

these beauties from SAZ / sazshoes.com


----------



## sherimehling

pbmuffin said:


> These Gucci glitter Tian print sneakers
> View attachment 3644758
> 
> View attachment 3644757



Love that look with the Chloe Marcie. I have that bag too. It makes me want those sneakers.


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

My newest shoes.  So excited to break them in and get enjoyment out of them.


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

lhyannn said:


> Got my hands on these beautiful saint laurent heels with blue soles
> I can never resist blue...thanks for letting me share



Omg Love these still looking a pair myself


----------



## Lilian Hui

These two so far... 
Valentino Rockstud Rolling 60mm City Sandal 
Hermes Clous Pyramides Osmose Sandal


----------



## thegreenbean

Tory Burch Ruffle Sneaker


----------



## boodles

Hello, I just bought a pair of black suede booties I really love but I'm unfamiliar to such a high heal (Over 3") and something has happened and I'm not sure if it's awful or normal... I was going to make a thread but don't have the privileges. I wore them the first time today and they were great, comfy and all but after about 4 hours of wearing them it felt like they.... cracked? in the ball of the foot. Does this happen? Is it a normal part of wearing in a large high heel for it to feel like they cracked in the ball of the foot, or did they actually break or something? So upset right now....


----------



## melroseco2000

Christian Louboutin Iriza 100 mm in black patent leather 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Saint Laurent Tribute Sandal 75 mm in brown leather 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Stuart Weitzman Hiroller Sandal in black leather 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Donald J. Pliner Ruge Sandal in black snake skin leather 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I went crazy this month...[emoji12]


----------



## lolalein

thegreenbean said:


> Tory Burch Ruffle Sneaker



Are they comfortable?


----------



## cottoncandy101

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3619313
> View attachment 3619314
> View attachment 3619315
> 
> 
> My brand new Suzanna Chloe boots


i like the colour..i love gold though haha..looks sick


----------



## Sandi.el

Louis Vuitton Rodeo Queen


----------



## thegreenbean

lolalein said:


> Are they comfortable?



Extremely comfortable! First day out of the box, I wore them for 10+ hours. No issues whatsoever!


----------



## nashpoo

The infamous fury Givenchy slides [emoji23] got a lot of weird looks and whispers wearing them out in public.


----------



## clu13

Gucci - souvenir from Nassau Bahamas


----------



## baghagg

melroseco2000 said:


> Christian Louboutin Iriza 100 mm in black patent leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649981
> View attachment 3649983
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Tribute Sandal 75 mm in brown leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649984
> View attachment 3649986
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Hiroller Sandal in black leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649987
> View attachment 3649988
> 
> 
> Donald J. Pliner Ruge Sandal in black snake skin leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649989
> View attachment 3649990
> 
> 
> I went crazy this month...[emoji12]


Great Hall - congrats!   I'm especially loving your ysl tributes, did you purchase them from ysl, or a department store, etc?  I think I've seen them in brown on NM website, but never in person. They're fabulous!


----------



## baghagg

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3651762
> 
> 
> The infamous fury Givenchy slides [emoji23] got a lot of weird looks and whispers wearing them out in public.


Haha,  ppl may have erroneously thought they were slippers!   I love them!


----------



## randr21

melroseco2000 said:


> Christian Louboutin Iriza 100 mm in black patent leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649981
> View attachment 3649983
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Tribute Sandal 75 mm in brown leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649984
> View attachment 3649986
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Hiroller Sandal in black leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649987
> View attachment 3649988
> 
> 
> Donald J. Pliner Ruge Sandal in black snake skin leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649989
> View attachment 3649990
> 
> 
> I went crazy this month...[emoji12]


The color on the tribs sre tdf.  It could be the perfect nude or contrast nicely depending on your skin tone.  Either way, you should do action shots and post them on the trib thread.  

I own several pairs so I'm a big fan of theirs. They are my go to heels for comfort and height!  Congrats!


----------



## Knicole

Maison Margiela ankle boots.


----------



## Summerfriend

Just got these Sol Sana Tabbie Wedges. They are GORGEOUS and look great with everything, but OMG THEY ARE SO UNCOMFORTABLE.


----------



## Dany_37

Love!


----------



## baghagg

baghagg said:


> Great Hall - congrats!   I'm especially loving your ysl tributes, did you purchase them from ysl, or a department store, etc?  I think I've seen them in brown on NM website, but never in person. They're fabulous!


*haul (autocorrect[emoji83] )


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

clu13 said:


> Gucci - souvenir from Nassau Bahamas




YES!


Fuzzy slippers?  No.

Studs?  Never.  (Except for biker jackets and snow tires.)


----------



## andi

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3651762
> 
> 
> The infamous fury Givenchy slides [emoji23] got a lot of weird looks and whispers wearing them out in public.


----------



## andi

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3651762
> 
> 
> The infamous fury Givenchy slides [emoji23] got a lot of weird looks and whispers wearing them out in public.


i Loooove these!!!!


----------



## BagLady14

Stuart Weitzman Ball of Fire flat sandals


----------



## shoes4ever

My new No 21 slides


----------



## lms910

About to buy these super cute Valentino dupes! Marc Fisher Kicker from DSW! $69 and I have a $20 off coupon.


----------



## absolutpink

Sam Edelman Hazel in pink suede & Adidas Superstars in black/white


----------



## goldenfountain

First ever Chanel espadrilles..im so in love!!!



Mod shot of me first wearing them out!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

absolutpink said:


> Sam Edelman Hazel in pink suede




Yay!


----------



## KCeboKing

Kate Spade nude heels.  Got them at my favorite consignment store! Looks like they've never been worn, or very little.  Still have the Nordstrom Rack sticker on the bottom fully instant.  They were $169 there, I paid $35!


----------



## itsmeL007

goldenfountain said:


> View attachment 3662426
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662427
> 
> 
> First ever Chanel espadrilles..im so in love!!!
> 
> View attachment 3662428
> 
> Mod shot of me first wearing them out!



LOVE LOVE LOVE them. 
I just bought 2 pair this week!! [emoji30]


----------



## goldenfountain

itsmeL007 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE them.
> I just bought 2 pair this week!! [emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662600
> View attachment 3662601
> View attachment 3662602
> View attachment 3662603



They're so addictive, arent they?
And hello bag twin  i own the LV neverfull in DE too!!


----------



## itsmeL007

goldenfountain said:


> They're so addictive, arent they?
> And hello bag twin  i own the LV neverfull in DE too!!



Heyhey bag twin ❤️ LOVE LV but Chanel Espadrilles.......geez!!!! Yes yes yes.  I want a colorful pair next!! They are so pricey!!


----------



## goldenfountain

itsmeL007 said:


> Heyhey bag twin [emoji173]️ LOVE LV but Chanel Espadrilles.......geez!!!! Yes yes yes.  I want a colorful pair next!! They are so pricey!!



They are indeed!!! That's how i convinced myself into buying 2 pairs at once lol. The navy blue ones look so nice too!


----------



## applecidered

absolutpink said:


> Sam Edelman Hazel in pink suede & Adidas Superstars in black/white



You can never have enough suede pumps!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Spanish suede espadrilles


----------



## Nanni84no

I bought the Givenchy ankle boots a month ago and I love them so much that I also got the Oxford version as well. I paid full price for the boots, but found the oxfords for only 306€. A crazy Good deal. Sooo happy!! They will look so good for summer As well as work shoes. They are super comfortable!
I got them both in a size 36 which is my normal size.


----------



## meowmix318

Nanni84no said:


> I bought the Givenchy ankle boots a month ago and I love them so much that I also got the Oxford version as well. I paid full price for the boots, but found the oxfords for only 306€. A crazy Good deal. Sooo happy!! They will look so good for summer As well as work shoes. They are super comfortable!
> I got them both in a size 36 which is my normal size.


Great shoes! Are they true to size?


----------



## Nanni84no

meowmix318 said:


> Great shoes! Are they true to size?


I would say they are a tiny bit big.  I am sure a 35.5 would fit me well, but my feet tend to swell (if I have my period and so on) and when they do I am glad I have the 36. If you have narrow feet I would definitively go down a half size.
My style is feminine and work chic and I feel these go so well with my style even though they are quite "biker babe".


----------



## meowmix318

Nanni84no said:


> I would say they are a tiny bit big.  I am sure a 35.5 would fit me well, but my feet tend to swell (if I have my period and so on) and when they do I am glad I have the 36. If you have narrow feet I would definitively go down a half size.
> My style is feminine and work chic and I feel these go so well with my style even though they are quite "biker babe".



Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## hikarupanda

Kenzo eye espadrilles


----------



## lovemysavior

Been wanting a Gianvito Rossi plexi pump for a while and was so excited I found these for a great sale price at Last Call NM.


----------



## loveydovey35

lovemysavior said:


> Been wanting a Gianvito Rossi plexi pump for a while and was so excited I found these for a great sale price at Last Call NM.
> 
> View attachment 3678086


Those are amazing! I have been stalking the blue ones at Saks, but have held back because I am not sure about the comfort level, have you worn these yet? would you mind sharing your experience?


----------



## loveydovey35

I have been looking for a pair of high heel  sandals and when I saw this pair I ordered them on the spot, they are gorgeous! almost bought the Christian Louboutin sandals with the plexi but was not convinced that they would wear as well, these are amazing and I cannot wait to wear them (once I get a badly needed pedicure!).


----------



## melroseco2000

baghagg said:


> Great Hall - congrats!   I'm especially loving your ysl tributes, did you purchase them from ysl, or a department store, etc?  I think I've seen them in brown on NM website, but never in person. They're fabulous!



Thank you...and sorry for the delayed response.  I did not get notifications on this thread for some reason.  They are from Poshmark (which I don't necessarily recommend).  I had them authenticated here on tPF and my cobbler did a wonderful job making them new to me.  I love them and I absolutely bought them bc of the unique color and darker nude shade!  I don't know what year they are from and searching on the model # in the strap, I only saw them on a site (sold out) in Singapore. http://www.laprendo.com/US/products/20528/SAINT-LAURENT/Saint-Laurent-Paris-Tribute-75-Sandals


----------



## melroseco2000

randr21 said:


> The color on the tribs sre tdf.  It could be the perfect nude or contrast nicely depending on your skin tone.  Either way, you should do action shots and post them on the trib thread.
> 
> I own several pairs so I'm a big fan of theirs. They are my go to heels for comfort and height!  Congrats!



I absolutely LOVE THEM.  I will try to post a modeling shot, as they are definitely a beautiful darker nude for women of color.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Rockstud Ballerina


----------



## melroseco2000

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 3680230
> 
> Rockstud Ballerina



Just gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## loves

Resistance is futile 
Vivier Sneaky Viv'


----------



## lovemysavior

loveydovey35 said:


> Those are amazing! I have been stalking the blue ones at Saks, but have held back because I am not sure about the comfort level, have you worn these yet? would you mind sharing your experience?


Hi thanks....no i have not worn them yet but I'm planning on wearing them this Sunday. When I tried them on they seemed comfortable but I know the reality of it can change when it comes to wearing them all day...lol. This style shoe seems to me that it's becoming harder to find so they must be good [emoji6]


----------



## Elementary

No pics because I'm not at home, but 4 pairs of Vans. Checkerboard, washed coral, suede magenta and suede grey. All slip ons. Must. Stop.


----------



## loveydovey35

lovemysavior said:


> Hi thanks....no i have not worn them yet but I'm planning on wearing them this Sunday. When I tried them on they seemed comfortable but I know the reality of it can change when it comes to wearing them all day...lol. This style shoe seems to me that it's becoming harder to find so they must be good [emoji6]



Thank you! and enjoy!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

melroseco2000 said:


> Just gorgeous! [emoji7]



Thank you [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## SEWDimples

Kate Spade Keds sneakers


----------



## s3raph1nas

Ivanka ***** slingbacks. I think the original Chanels are gorgeous, and I wanted to see if I enjoyed the style before splurging on the real thing!


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

Ok, now I have to go buy new shoes, lol!


----------



## Ahardiva

Balenciaga studded sandals at an outlet with over 50% discount [emoji4]


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Perfect Day

Loubspassion said:


> Just got these Jimmy Choo Anouk claret watersnake. On their way to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631286
> 
> Pic is seller's.


Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Loubspassion

Just got these gorgeous dark blue pumps from Barneys New York online. Last one in my size and had to have them. Exclusive to Barneys. Hope the quality is as good as other designers as this my first purchase from them.


----------



## Loubspassion

And also these Manolo Blahnik BB pumps. Was never really attracted to these but the price was good and the silhouette does make them look nice.
And last but not least, the Louboutin So Kate Lurex Kaa and Almeria sandals.
Did get busy extending my collection [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
Pics are all stock photos from sellers as they are on their way to me.


----------



## Ashleym

My new Chanel canvas espadrilles.  So comfy


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Clogs!! Absolute bargain price! Scored them on ebay! Can't wait to receive them



View attachment 3694347


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I want a pair of laced up block sandals for the longest time but couldn't justify the cost/closet space since I am a SAHM. Finally found this no-brand pair at a bargain price of $27! Best part, they are super comfy!


----------



## cafecreme15

These Jimmy Choo Romy 110s! They are GORGEOUS and I got them for a steal, but they are slightly too small. Might be worth suffering for though! [emoji23]


----------



## s3raph1nas

I had to get new trainers for the gym as my previous pair has gotten holes (!!). I basically live in trainers so this time around I wanted neutral ones that look a little classier. These are the Nike 2016 Flex Rn Wmn.


----------



## meowmix318

Although these are not designer, I am so excited for my new Bobs for dogs shoes  for each shoe purchase, a donation goes to help pets in need 

Bob's are very comfortable and I can't but smile looking at these cute shoes


----------



## gatorpooh

Chanel [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cocosapphire

Marc Jacobs


----------



## Elementary

Late to the game but I got a pair of Adidas Stan Smith tennies on deep discount at the Rack today.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Loubspassion said:


> Just got these gorgeous dark blue pumps from Barneys New York online. Last one in my size and had to have them. Exclusive to Barneys. Hope the quality is as good as other designers as this my first purchase from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691372




Blue suede is great!!  And best of all ... NO logos!

Ya' done good.


----------



## MsModernShopper

New espadrilles! These are incredibly comfy


----------



## shoes4ever

Gucci Marmont - Flora


----------



## mzbaglady1

Gucci Amstel. Suede clogs. Can't wait to slide into these cute shoes.


----------



## s3raph1nas

I've been wanting some plain, everyday 90s inspired boots, and these from Zara are perfect. Let's hope they're comfortable.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Just ordered a pair of lotta clogs in natural leather... on the left is what they look like right out of the box, but I plan on leaving them in the sun so they can tan, as seen on the right,

Clogs with patina, just like an LV bag haha


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Karl Lagerfeld Colette flats


----------



## Loubspassion

Got these recently. Will be in my hands next month. This now rounds up my collection to 40. I should be done now until I find the PP140 or the P120 Pollock[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] and a few others....[emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## gagabag

Bottega Veneta Brogues


----------



## gatorpooh

Stuart Weitzman Morepearls [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
So in love with these and so comfy


----------



## snibor

gatorpooh said:


> Stuart Weitzman Morepearls [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> So in love with these and so comfy
> View attachment 3724445



The shoes and the bag are tdf!!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

gatorpooh said:


> Stuart Weitzman Morepearls [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> So in love with these and so comfy
> View attachment 3724445



Your shoes are beautiful! How high are they? I have the 5" pair and I can't walk on them?


----------



## gatorpooh

snibor said:


> The shoes and the bag are tdf!!!!



Thank you


----------



## gatorpooh

tigertrixie said:


> Your shoes are beautiful! How high are they? I have the 5" pair and I can't walk on them?



Thank you! They are just under 4 inches and the heel is chunky so they are very easy to walk in.


----------



## nashpoo

New channel and valentino [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## MsModernShopper

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3727496
> 
> 
> New channel and valentino [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


I just ordered the Valentino slides, can't wait wait to get them! How do you like yours so far?


----------



## nvie

Ferragamo Ena 1 in Black Nappa. Been on the hunt for all black flats with rubber soles. Best part it's 50% off.


----------



## ccejohnston

Just ordered these Givenchy! Can't wait to receive them. On super sale


----------



## becca7401

I just bought my 40th pair of designer shoes! These Sophia Webster Maya sandals - they got their first outing on Friday 

I took the opportunity to take a picture of my entire collection - are there any places for shoe showcases on TPF I wonder??


----------



## meowmix318

So hard not to buy shoes during all these terrific sales. But at least now when I head back to ban island, I will look fabulous and fashionable


----------



## Luv n bags

I just got these Valentinos in.  Not the sexiest, but sure are comfy!


----------



## snibor

tigertrixie said:


> I just got these Valentinos in.  Not the sexiest, but sure are comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730039
> View attachment 3730041



I luv them!


----------



## Luv n bags

snibor said:


> I luv them!



Thank you!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Miu Miu peep toe espadrilles. Cute, comfortable and light weight.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just bought this pair of gold espadrille heels from BATA, of all places!! In my neck of the woods, we associate BATA with school shoes...! The heels are super lightweight.


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Went overboard


----------



## meowmix318

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3732700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went overboard



 With all of these designer sales, who can resist?


----------



## k*d

60% off!


----------



## Materielgrrl

scored four pair, only one on sale, the others I saved a little with shipping them home from the store or opening a new account with a 10% discount.  Charlotte Olympia #emojicats, chanel cap toe sling backs, Louboutin Decolette (a staple my patent version are killing my little toes), and Gypsoflat sandal (love! but pardon the busted pedi).  I also bought a YSL croc embossed shopping tote, but this is about shoes...


----------



## meowmix318

Materielgrrl said:


> scored four pair, only one on sale, the others I saved a little with shipping them home from the store or opening a new account with a 10% discount.  Charlotte Olympia #emojicats, chanel cap toe sling backs, Louboutin Decolette (a staple my patent version are killing my little toes), and Gypsoflat sandal (love! but pardon the busted pedi).  I also bought a YSL croc embossed shopping tote, but this is about shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3733573
> View attachment 3733574
> View attachment 3733575
> View attachment 3733576



I like patent leather holds its shape very well and is better at being scratch resistant but does hurt when you will in them


----------



## cafecreme15

becca7401 said:


> I just bought my 40th pair of designer shoes! These Sophia Webster Maya sandals - they got their first outing on Friday
> 
> I took the opportunity to take a picture of my entire collection - are there any places for shoe showcases on TPF I wonder??



Such a well curated collection!


----------



## 1DaySoon

My most recent acquisitions
top row: Vince Camuto, Michael Kors, Via Spiga, Valentino, Hunter
bottom row: Ferragamo, Cole Haan, Cole Haan, Michael Kors, Sam Edelman, Kate Spade


----------



## shoes4ever

So in love with my new Anya Hindmarch shoes. Really comfy, well crafted pairs with pretty detailing. Adore the retro styling.


----------



## lolalein

1DaySoon said:


> My most recent acquisitions
> top row: Vince Camuto, Michael Kors, Via Spiga, Valentino, Hunter
> bottom row: Ferragamo, Cole Haan, Cole Haan, Michael Kors, Sam Edelman, Kate Spade



Where did you get the ferragamo balerinas from ? How much are they?


----------



## 1DaySoon

lolalein said:


> Where did you get the ferragamo balerinas from ? How much are they?


I got them from a store in NY called Century 21.The website is C21.  I think I paid a little less than 300


----------



## Rockpup

Page 666? Spooky 
YSL Babies 90 Ankle boots, last call. Probably 2/3 off. Very comfortable


----------



## vnoir50

Gianvito Rossi - model is Moret


----------



## lie13

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3732700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went overboard


Whoa, all on sale?


----------



## hlia

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3696253
> View attachment 3696254
> View attachment 3696255
> 
> 
> Although these are not designer, I am so excited for my new Bobs for dogs shoes  for each shoe purchase, a donation goes to help pets in need
> 
> Bob's are very comfortable and I can't but smile looking at these cute shoes


The first ones are cute! They remind me of the Japanese doll Domo's face


----------



## Jereni

They are crazy, but these bring such a huge smile to my face!


----------



## fendifemale

Vince Camuto


----------



## Pishi

vnoir50 said:


> Gianvito Rossi - model is Moret



Beautiful Gianvito Rossi pumps!


----------



## lms910

Hit up Zara sale this morning and picked up two pair of these Chanel dupes for $19.99 each!


----------



## Brigitte031

hikarupanda said:


> Kenzo eye espadrilles
> View attachment 3675801



Are the Kenzo espadrilles very comfortable or more of an aesthetic espadrilles? Very curious about these are they are on sale everywhere right now.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

These lovely Bettye Muller arrived a week ago, they will be paired with a yellow tote.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I also received these in time for my trip to Cali, they are by Pierre Hardy. I wore then with a Madras plaid blue blazer and white jeans with a matching tote, they are sleek and comfortable


----------



## Luv2Scoop

These arrived while I was in Cali, they are Chi Mihara. Yes a bit clunky but fun and easy to walk in if you plan quite a bit of walking. These will compliment my ice blue and white theme for the summer.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I also purchased the Sophia Webster Lilico slide in ice blue. Finally wore them today. I'm planning to purchase in pink as they are on sale at Saks.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

These arrived yesterday, Prada retro cage sandal. Another comfy yet stylish when I don't want to worry about walking in heels or need a bit more a heel for longer jeans. These were on sales at NM.


----------



## deltalady

50% off. Couldn't resist as they are perfect for walking around Paris.


----------



## kiki.pituxa

50% off. I'm in love [emoji7]


----------



## hikarupanda

Brigitte031 said:


> Are the Kenzo espadrilles very comfortable or more of an aesthetic espadrilles? Very curious about these are they are on sale everywhere right now.



I can't speak of the signature tiger ones since I don't own those, but these eyes ones are very comfy!


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

Michael Kors Nikko wedge kicks...bright, cheerful, comfy and gives an extra 3 inches height to my short self, haha


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

Love Jeffrey Campbell...These will be fun to wear on date night


----------



## kiki.pituxa

See by Chloe espadrilles [emoji7]


----------



## Straight-Laced

Dreaming of summer with Chloe X 3


----------



## Mimmy

Straight-Laced said:


> Dreaming of summer with Chloe X 3
> View attachment 3747584
> View attachment 3747586
> View attachment 3747585



Wow! You don't have to dream any more Straight-Laced, you are ready for Summer! [emoji295]️


----------



## kellbell285585

tigertrixie said:


> I just got these Valentinos in.  Not the sexiest, but sure are comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730039
> View attachment 3730041


Hi, I love these! Where did you get them...still on sale?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Mimmy said:


> Wow! You don't have to dream any more Straight-Laced, you are ready for Summer! [emoji295]️


Thank you Mimmy  
I'm more than ready for the return of summer!  Right now it's bleakest mid winter and I can only dream


----------



## Straight-Laced

deltalady said:


> 50% off. Couldn't resist as they are perfect for walking around Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743730


Paris!!!  
I pack Superstars for travelling too - so well padded and comfy (and replaceable when you wear them out)


----------



## Luv n bags

kellbell285585 said:


> Hi, I love these! Where did you get them...still on sale?



I got them from Valentino.com.  Idk if they still have any in stock.  Good luck!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Got these Aldo embroidered mules, with "new customer" coupon - yay! Great thread!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## mcpro

IJust received this lovely pair.. and I'm in love [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## r0s3sss

I went to the store to buy the espadrilles and I couldn't resist when I saw the sneakers


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Wearing my new black suede Prada sneakers I received yesterday.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Picked up these Kate Spade's in navy (such a hard color to find)


----------



## gatorpooh

Pink Adidas NMD customized with silver Swarovski crystals [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## zoethecat

About 5 minutes ago I ordered these three pairs on sale from The Bay with the intention of keeping one. Because there aren't another 30 odd pairs of heels in the closet already being neglected... 
Calvin Klein Vable, Dune London Madeira, Vince Camuto Nikira


----------



## Infinity8




----------



## LAvuittongirl

Just got these!  Steps up my mommy (aka leggings) uniform [emoji13]


----------



## gatorpooh

Hermes Oran [emoji7]


----------



## MotoChiq

My unicorn booties. Got these YSL booties for 295$!


----------



## dotty8

Two pairs of comfortable sandals by *InBlu* (can't find the pictures) a couple of weeks ago and today a pair of *Tommy Hilfiger* sneakers  (mine are dark navy)..


----------



## meowmix318




----------



## mzbaglady1

Prada dressy, Prada flats.


----------



## ScottyGal

Black boots with gold chrome heel from Debenhams


----------



## Milky caramel

Pigalle follies 55mm..


----------



## missboss123

My recent purchase are these LK Bennet silver pumps. Love them


----------



## henari

Got them on sale from NM! Valentino Rockstud Rolling City Sandals(sorry about my awkward feet pose)


----------



## meowmix318

Picked up these beauties at the Louboutin boutique yesterday. Very happy to get it on sale. The sales associate that helped me told me that the sale is just about to end and so I was very lucky to pick up something


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Luv2Scoop

I am loving ice blue at the moment and after understanding Sophia Webster sizing, ordered my cute slide trainers


----------



## Sandi.el

Are those Prada's comfy?


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Sandi.el said:


> Are those Prada's comfy?


Yes they are. When I read the reviews online, everyone said they ran small, however they fit me true to size.


----------



## Sandra_amon

Hi. Couldn't find comfortable shoes for morning running. Then my gf came and showed one pair. I like them so much I bought them.
Legs don't sweat much, boots are very light. Here they are:
ankle boots for short legs


----------



## bellebellebelle19

These are my new Nae vegan shoes! Nae is a Portuguese brand that makes an amazing selection of vegan shoes. You have to check out their Instagram to see how stylish their selection is. These booties (called the Janeth) were a birthday present  I can't review them yet because they're brand new, but the first impression is great. They're true to size (although I think my tiny ankles still look too small, but that's how it is with all ankle boots) and they don't look like fake leather at all. When you sign up for their email you get a coupon, even though these were relatively reasonable in price at €119. I wanted Chelsea boots but I can never resist adding something a little funkier to my wardrobe! I swear I'm not affiliated with the brand at all…I'm just excited about my shoes and wanted to share since they're not as well known and review a little in case anyone out there is looking!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

bellebellebelle19 said:


> These are my new Nae vegan shoes! Nae is a Portuguese brand that makes an amazing selection of vegan shoes. You have to check out their Instagram to see how stylish their selection is. These booties (called the Janeth) were a birthday present  I can't review them yet because they're brand new, but the first impression is great. They're true to size (although I think my tiny ankles still look too small, but that's how it is with all ankle boots) and they don't look like fake leather at all. When you sign up for their email you get a coupon, even though these were relatively reasonable in price at €119. I wanted Chelsea boots but I can never resist adding something a little funkier to my wardrobe! I swear I'm not affiliated with the brand at all…I'm just excited about my shoes and wanted to share since they're not as well known and review a little in case anyone out there is looking!


Ohh nice love the two-toned look. I've been watching for my next opportunity as I lost my chance at the St. Laurent's I had my eye on.


----------



## clu13

Jimmy chop tourmaline collar


----------



## MrsF-R

I succumbed to this gorgeous eggplant colour from Ferragamo. Now, I need a matching bag.


----------



## roses5682

kiki.pituxa said:


> View attachment 3744081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50% off. I'm in love [emoji7]



Any modeling pics?


----------



## becca7401

clu13 said:


> Jimmy chop tourmaline collar
> 
> View attachment 3771808



Looooooooove these!


----------



## okdot

Got my first pair of balenciagas. Good deals on boots lately, got these for 90% off


----------



## kiki.pituxa

roses5682 said:


> Any modeling pics?





I think that's all for now, but I can take a few the next time I wear them, just tell me [emoji4]


----------



## meowmix318

kiki.pituxa said:


> View attachment 3773861
> 
> I think that's all for now, but I can take a few the next time I wear them, just tell me [emoji4]



Are these comfortable to wear? Also is there any arch support? Looks very cute by the way


----------



## SEWDimples

Luv2Scoop said:


> I am loving ice blue at the moment and after understanding Sophia Webster sizing, ordered my cute slide trainers
> View attachment 3768540


Those trainers are so cute.


----------



## ChangeMe

I just received FRYE knee high boots for narrow calves that I ordered 2 weeks ago. They are awesome. The summer will end soon so I started to renew my autumn wardrobe and these shoes are perfectly match to most of my outfits.


----------



## SEWDimples

okdot said:


> View attachment 3773268
> 
> 
> Got my first pair of balenciagas. Good deals on boots lately, got these for 90% off


Where?


----------



## okdot

SEWDimples said:


> Where?


Barney's Warehouse at the mall. They had a sale on  top of a sale *+* 70% off (seriously). 2 small shelves of different designer shoes for each size, so it takes a bit of good luck. They still have that sale online, I just bought some Saint Laurent boots form there- will post when I get them!


----------



## kiki.pituxa

meowmix318 said:


> Are these comfortable to wear? Also is there any arch support? Looks very cute by the way


Thank you. They are really very comfortable and notice that I am very sensitive with my feet, I can wear them the whole day without any problem. I don't think that they have any arch support, but I still don't feel them so flat as other ballerinas that I have.


----------



## meowmix318

kiki.pituxa said:


> Thank you. They are really very comfortable and notice that I am very sensitive with my feet, I can wear them the whole day without any problem. I don't think that they have any arch support, but I still don't feel them so flat as other ballerinas that I have.


Thank you for your input


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3767726
> View attachment 3767727
> 
> 
> Picked up these beauties at the Louboutin boutique yesterday. Very happy to get it on sale. The sales associate that helped me told me that the sale is just about to end and so I was very lucky to pick up something


love!


----------



## Infinity8




----------



## SEWDimples

Vince sandals.


----------



## clu13

Vince satin slip on sneakers and espadrilles


----------



## SEWDimples

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3783713
> 
> 
> Vince satin slip on sneakers and espadrilles


Very cute. I love Vince shoes.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## loveydovey35

May be dated, but these were deeply discounted at Saks and I couldn't help myself, cant wait to wear them!


----------



## randr21

loveydovey35 said:


> May be dated, but these were deeply discounted at Saks and I couldn't help myself, cant wait to wear them!


I have these in white and ive been wearing them all summer. They are very comfy for such a high heel.


----------



## loveydovey35

randr21 said:


> I have these in white and ive been wearing them all summer. They are very comfy for such a high heel.



yes, its the great Acquazurra quality, the shoes are quite amazing.


----------



## gatorpooh

Gucci Princetown [emoji7]


----------



## bella89

I have really wide feet so finding shoes that fit can sometimes be pretty depressing.  So when I do find cute shoes that fit, I have a hard time saying no. I think I'm good now, for a bit at least!  Fendi waves ballerinas, Dior J'Adior slingback flats and Jeffrey Campbell Grove lace up boots.


----------



## okdot

These Saint Laurent knee boots. Forgot to post earlier but they came in the mail with original box, and with two large dust bags, didn't even look like anyone had tried them on. They were final sale but fit perfectly and look even better irl. Very happy especially because they were ~$250 down from $1595


----------



## jupoo

I just bought my first pair of Louboutins while in Vegas with my husband for the weekend. I'm smitten with Louboutin at the moment. Bought the black, but thinking now about getting nude too!!!


----------



## Shrinkkbo




----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm waiting for these , hope they'll fit


----------



## randr21

Just ordered a few pairs of SW highlands to try. I think this style is retiring, to be replaced by the hiline style.


----------



## randr21

Topo


----------



## Cams

I just got these Marc Jacobs yesterday. Looking forward to wearing them in summer. Tried it on and they very confortable its goats leather.


----------



## magoo27

Coach boots


----------



## Mimmy

magoo27 said:


> View attachment 3802123
> Coach boots



These are so cute, magoo27!


----------



## nvie

Adidas Superstar BW35 Slip On with all black cap toes.


----------



## slycookies

Coach boots for fall!  The color is more oxblood with shimmery glitter.  They're perfect.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

slycookies said:


> View attachment 3804188
> 
> 
> Coach boots for fall!  The color is more oxblood with shimmery glitter.  They're perfect.


Unreal how beautiful! And the tiny Rexy!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Manolo Blahnik BB 90 kid leather heels - navy


----------



## Cherry44

Golden goose with swarovski crystals


----------



## randr21

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Manolo Blahnik BB 90 kid leather heels - navy
> View attachment 3805733


Perfect pairing with those pinstripes.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

randr21 said:


> Perfect pairing with those pinstripes.


Thank you! I love navy.


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## tweeety

Purchased over the last couple of months! I'm beyond happy to have these in my CL collections [emoji151][emoji151]













& from where I'm from is Friday so happy Friday everyone [emoji1316][emoji39][emoji39][emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## k*d




----------



## carebearz

My loot today!


----------



## bluejinx

I thought for the autumn these would be a nice practical shoe. Tory Burch Salem pumps in black


----------



## Cams

Today I got these at Zara, they were so affordable I just couldn't resist the color.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Marc Jacobs Wilde


----------



## ScottyGal

Vans x KARL LAGERFELD


----------



## k*d

Aquazzura Powder Puff kitten heels


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Manolo Blahnik BB 90 kid leather heels - navy
> View attachment 3805733





k*d said:


> View attachment 3812316





Cams said:


> Today I got these at Zara, they were so affordable I just couldn't resist the color.




Yeah, there we go!


There's a good pair in the most recent post on the Charlotte Olympia thread too.


----------



## arnott

I'm a sucker for Cherry Blossoms!


----------



## nvie

Castaner Espadrilles


----------



## Cams

I got a pair of asics for the gym and adidas superstars  for my daughter yesterday.


----------



## hhs

Got a pair of dark charcoal velvet pumps with an ankle strap ("Georgi", I believe) by Alexander White at a Barneys Warehouse over the weekend - unknown designer to me, but they feel amazing and are quite comfortable and light.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

nvie said:


> Castaner Espadrilles
> 
> View attachment 3827069



Those look comfy.



hhs said:


> Got a pair of dark charcoal velvet pumps with an ankle strap ("Georgi", I believe) by Alexander White at a Barneys Warehouse over the weekend - unknown designer to me, but they feel amazing and are quite comfortable and light.



And those look ..  well ... Wow!


----------



## dotty8

Some comfortable footwear for fall  - *Michael Michael Kors* sneakers, *Tommy Hilfiger* sneakers and *Unisa *wedge booties* 






*


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I hope they'll fit


----------



## Cams

I got these 2 pairs last week at Zara


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Adidas Stan Smiths


----------



## rosiier

Gucci Ace!


----------



## Tarochan

My newest additions: Nicholas Kirkwood with pearls, Charlotte Olympia, Prada and Manolo Blahnik hangisi in blue tweed.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Tarochan said:


> My newest additions: Nicholas Kirkwood with pearls, Charlotte Olympia, Prada and Manolo Blahnik hangisi in blue tweed.


I love EVERY single one of these! Fabulous taste!


----------



## Tarochan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I love EVERY single one of these! Fabulous taste!


Thank you! Glad you like them!


----------



## dooneybaby

Tarochan said:


> My newest additions: Nicholas Kirkwood with pearls, Charlotte Olympia, Prada and Manolo Blahnik hangisi in blue tweed.


Simply gorgeous!


----------



## dooneybaby

I told myself that after I bought these Louis Vuitton loafers a few weeks ago...


I'd cool it on the shoe buying.
BWAHAHAHAHA!

At least these were dirt cheap bargins!
I had to have these B Brian Atwoods from DSW.


I saw these cute shoes from Trotter's on DSW for $139.99, and I had a $10 coupon...


But something told me to first check on my go-to website - 6pm.com
The same shoe was only $55.99!

And I saw this pair of Calvin Klein boots, also on 6pm.com - marked down to $200. I love the heel!




 I'm done for now!


----------



## dooneybaby

tweeety said:


> Purchased over the last couple of months! I'm beyond happy to have these in my CL collections [emoji151][emoji151]
> View attachment 3811844
> 
> View attachment 3811845
> 
> View attachment 3811846
> 
> View attachment 3811847
> 
> View attachment 3811848
> 
> View attachment 3811849
> 
> 
> & from where I'm from is Friday so happy Friday everyone [emoji1316][emoji39][emoji39][emoji39][emoji39]


OH HECK!
You just made me DROOL on my laptop!


----------



## loves

call me crazy but this pair was hollering my name, i had it on hold for quite a while but i could not resist. they make me so happy...


----------



## gatorpooh

Finally caved and bought the Gucci Blooms slides I've had my eye on. I kept trying to convince myself I didn't need them, but I  live 20 minutes from Disney and have annual passes so we spend a lot of time at the parks. I'm always looking for cute & comfy shoes for walking around.


----------



## WishList986

loves said:


> call me crazy but this pair was hollering my name, i had it on hold for quite a while but i could not resist. they make me so happy...


These might just be my favorite slides EVER, congratulations!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Adidas Snakeskin Stan Smiths


----------



## Momo0

gatorpooh said:


> Finally caved and bought the Gucci Blooms slides I've had my eye on. I kept trying to convince myself I didn't need them, but I  live 20 minutes from Disney and have annual passes so we spend a lot of time at the parks. I'm always looking for cute & comfy shoes for walking around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845958



These are gorgeous! Now I'm tempted [emoji85]


----------



## gatorpooh

Momo0 said:


> These are gorgeous! Now I'm tempted [emoji85]



Thank you! Sooo comfy!


----------



## ColdSteel

Found myself wanting some driving loafers. I hate my new commute (all driving for 1h30) and hopefully it won't be for much longer (fingers crossed) but I thought if I bought myself some new shoes it would suck less. I love the look of the Gucci mules but they're totally not what I'm looking for and I personally dislike wearing mules. There were the classic Tod's penny loafer style but they looked so plain--I wanted at least a little ornamentation. Local Nordstrom (I almost never shop at Nordstrom any more) didn't have too many really special driving loafers, and then I saw these lovely Tod's!

I previously tried some of the elastic ballerinas and was not happy with how they dug in. But this color and texture is so unique and will be so versatile. Nice to have something that's not black.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I've been looking for gray, comfortable ankle boots for so long 
Love Paul Green


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Oh gosh, I was so naughty today, but now I'm so in love! I present my new Saint Laurent leopard/red block heel Mary Jane pumps! I believe the style is called "babies." My very first pair of designer shoes  (P.S. It's super hard to take detailed photos of shoes on your feet!)


----------



## dotty8

Tarochan said:


> My newest additions: Nicholas Kirkwood with pearls, Charlotte Olympia, Prada and Manolo Blahnik hangisi in blue tweed.



Aww, adorable  esp. the first two pairs


----------



## Shelbyrana

Sam Edelman Packer Bootie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BP Maddy Mule


----------



## gatorpooh

Chanel 
Still sweltering here in Florida


----------



## SashayAway

Taking advantage of mid season sales! 
Comfy heels from Nine West. Bonus love for deep toe box.


----------



## gatorpooh

Love is Love is Love is Love is Love [emoji173]️[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## bluejinx

I got these Guess Rolene 2 heel in cobalt suede. Retail was only $110 but I got them for $5.99!! I love that the heel itself is a contrasting material.


----------



## meowmix318

bluejinx said:


> I got these Guess Rolene 2 heel in cobalt suede. Retail was only $110 but I got them for $5.99!! I love that the heel itself is a contrasting material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857987
> View attachment 3857988


Great color


----------



## gatorpooh

Gucci Ace Star Sneakers[emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I've been obsessed with the Acne Jensen boots, but they really don't fit in my budget... so instead I got these &Other Stories Chelsea boots


----------



## WishList986

Sophie-Rose said:


> I've been obsessed with the Acne Jensen boots, but they really don't fit in my budget... so instead I got these &Other Stories Chelsea boots
> 
> View attachment 3859470


Love! Marc Fisher makes an identical style in a variety of colors and materials if you need another pair


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Just bought these studded slip-on sneakers:


----------



## Notorious Pink

Just got these for DS1 and me today from the Converse NYC/Soho boutique. Only four shops in the world where you can customize and now we are both addicted!!!


----------



## preppyboy8671

Marni LOVE! Been wanting one since they came out but could not justify another pair of expensive sneakers. Halloween gift was my excuse for DH to get them for me [emoji4]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

preppyboy8671 said:


> View attachment 3867289
> 
> Marni LOVE! Been wanting one since they came out but could not justify another pair of expensive sneakers. Halloween gift was my excuse for DH to get them for me [emoji4]


I adore all the designs from Marni!!! Great shoe pick and great hubby!


----------



## gatorpooh

Gucci Princetown Raspberry Velvet with Fur 


Totally on ban island now but they were worth it


----------



## Rockpup

Jimmy Choo Mitchel 100. Picked them up in Orlando and spent a couple hours at Disney Springs wearing them. Very comfortable.


----------



## randr21

Rockpup said:


> Jimmy Choo Mitchel 100. Picked them up in Orlando and spent a couple hours at Disney Springs wearing them. Very comfortable.


[emoji173] !  Perfect amount of hardware and shine.  And comfy on top.  Is it an almond toe?


----------



## Rockpup

randr21 said:


> [emoji173] !  Perfect amount of hardware and shine.  And comfy on top.  Is it an almond toe?


Yes, one reason I liked these, am not a major fan of pointy toes.

http://us.jimmychoo.com/en/women/sh...h&prefv1=High+Heel&productsearch=true&start=1


----------



## KittyKat65

Joie Rubee


----------



## KittyKat65

I love these!


preppyboy8671 said:


> View attachment 3867289
> 
> Marni LOVE! Been wanting one since they came out but could not justify another pair of expensive sneakers. Halloween gift was my excuse for DH to get them for me [emoji4]



I just bought these Marni sneakers


----------



## Prada_Princess

gatorpooh said:


> Gucci Princetown Raspberry Velvet with Fur [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868419
> 
> Totally on ban island now but they were worth it


Gorgeous xx


----------



## gatorpooh

Prada_Princess said:


> Gorgeous xx



Thank you! I’m dying to wear them! Still a little to warm in Florida for fur [emoji274]


----------



## shoes4ever

My new Dolly Dola CL shoes


----------



## preppyboy8671

KittyKat65 said:


> I love these!
> 
> 
> I just bought these Marni sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3870163


Those are gorgeous! It just gives an instant LUX feel to any sporty outfit! They are just awesome. Two weeks on and I am still wearing them (usually looking at something new after a few days ...lol)


----------



## hhs

Not supposed to be buying shoes but got a chance to snag a NIB pair of Jimmy Choo Anouks (my first) in silver reflex for a great price and couldn’t pass them up. Loooooove the way they reflect light! I’ll call it pedestrian safety


----------



## pukasonqo

waiting for a pair of red ferragamo varina flats to be delivered!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

hhs said:


> View attachment 3877303
> 
> 
> Not supposed to be buying shoes but got a chance to snag a NIB pair of Jimmy Choo Anouks (my first) in silver reflex for a great price and couldn’t pass them up. Loooooove the way they reflect light! I’ll call it pedestrian safety



[emoji7] wooooooooooow I'm in love!!!!!! Stunning!!!!


----------



## Brandon4268

Got these Giuseppe Zanotti sneakers at the store on Rodeo Dr a few months ago during the summer sale. Originally $900 & got them for $350! They are patent leather & velvet. I might mention that the sales woman was very rude & unprofessional so i would definitely consider shopping at another location but i love the shoes!


----------



## Lu90

My new Sergio Rossi pump


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Super super late to the game, but finally got a pair of Sam Edelman Petty boots in Putty suede


----------



## ColdSteel

hhs said:


> View attachment 3877303
> 
> 
> Not supposed to be buying shoes but got a chance to snag a NIB pair of Jimmy Choo Anouks (my first) in silver reflex for a great price and couldn’t pass them up. Loooooove the way they reflect light! I’ll call it pedestrian safety



OMFG! THOSE ARE SO RAD!! 

After a literal nine years of "should I or shouldn't I" I bought a pair of preloved Fiorentini + Baker Eternity boots for a really good price. I can't wait til they get here. I tried on a pair at a consignment shop yesterday that were too small (right foot hit the toebox, left foot wouldn't even go in) and when I got home I decided that now was the time. I've waited long enough!







Soon, my lovelies...


----------



## Cams

i got these girls  cuties today I love the color it’s a reddish orange. I wonder if I can actually say that lol.


----------



## clu13

Jimmy Choo Romys


----------



## Brigitte031

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3889132
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Romys



Oh wow!! Gorgeous heels!! I would love to see mod shots. [emoji7]


----------



## Gina88

Gucci Jordaan floral brocade


----------



## clu13

Brigitte031 said:


> Oh wow!! Gorgeous heels!! I would love to see mod shots. [emoji7]







It’s hard to really show off the sparkle without getting too many shadows.


----------



## clu13

Prada patent flats -


----------



## Brigitte031

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3891779
> View attachment 3891781
> 
> 
> It’s hard to really show off the sparkle without getting too many shadows.



I love how moody it is, which I think makes this shoe way easier to wear for more than just the holidays! Looks great!


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

Though not luxe, they're super sparkly and fun! Madden Girl.


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

These are going to be one of my hubby's Christmas gifts. Dr. Martens Hogarth Renaissance oxfords. A work of art... literally!


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

I like wearing clogs when I'm doing a ton of walking. These are fab with dark red and black leopard print patent leather. Sanita "Sylvia".


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

Sorry if I'm posting too much...I've got a shoe shopping problem, haha.

Love me some gaudy eye-catching heels! Jessica Simpson "Banda". Kind of a taupe nude shade in kid suede.


----------



## meowmix318

BettySaysExcuseMe said:


> Though not luxe, they're super sparkly and fun! Madden Girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892541


Sometimes we need just a little bit of sparkle in our lives


----------



## ColdSteel

@BettySaysExcuseMe nothing wrong with a little sparkle. My current favorite tennies are from the DV x Target line. Black tweed with sparkle and sequins!

Those DMs are fabulous too. I've had a few pairs over the years but I find they're hard for me to fit properly. So I admire from afar


----------



## goldenfountain

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3891779
> View attachment 3891781
> 
> 
> It’s hard to really show off the sparkle without getting too many shadows.



Gorgeous!!! I love the Romys, theyre among my most comfy heels!!! Are these the 85mm or 100mm?


----------



## loveydovey35

BettySaysExcuseMe said:


> Sorry if I'm posting too much...I've got a shoe shopping problem, haha.
> 
> Love me some gaudy eye-catching heels! Jessica Simpson "Banda". Kind of a taupe nude shade in kid suede.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892558



Post away! these remind me of a Miu Miu pair I think I saw at Saks, or was it Prada, in black with the sparkly heel....,


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Excuse the rolled up pants (lol) but I just bought these INC over the knee boots! They soles feel a bit cheap but I love how soft the faux suede is. Best part is that they are so slimming and flattering on the legs; I love that they are a bit loose and not skin tight!


----------



## ayakabx

Snapped up these in the SW sale - just can't decide which colour to go for! Ones walnut and the other is cola suede (dark brown)


----------



## randr21

ayakabx said:


> Snapped up these in the SW sale - just can't decide which colour to go for! Ones walnut and the other is cola suede (dark brown)
> View attachment 3895437


Both!  Black is a necessity and the walnut will make blue (or black) denim look even better.


----------



## ayakabx

randr21 said:


> Both!  Black is a necessity and the walnut will make blue (or black) denim look even better.


Haha I totally agree! It's really tempting


----------



## LuxePRW

Stuart Weizman Highland.  Got them on sale at Saks Off 5th for $365


----------



## LuxePRW

Got these a few months ago marked down to $125 at the Bloomingdale's outlet.  Aquazurra Wild thing 85mm.


----------



## goodbyeblues

ayakabx said:


> Snapped up these in the SW sale - just can't decide which colour to go for! Ones walnut and the other is cola suede (dark brown)
> View attachment 3895437



Dark brown seems like it would be more versatile to me! But it depends what you would mainly be wearing them with.


----------



## ayakabx

goodbyeblues said:


> Dark brown seems like it would be more versatile to me! But it depends what you would mainly be wearing them with.


Yes definitely, just debating if I wanted to add some colour to my all dark wardrobe!


----------



## goodbyeblues

ayakabx said:


> Yes definitely, just debating if I wanted to add some colour to my all dark wardrobe!


In that case, if you mainly wear dark colors I think the walnut would provide some nice contrast.  Both colors are very practical so you can't go wrong!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Finally caved and purchased a pair of timberlands... I needed a pair of sturdy winter boots...


----------



## Roxannek

I am a huge fan of Rothy’s Flats in Points. They are so comfy and cute! Just got these in today. They are Rose Gold Metallic and dark navy. I can’t capture the sparkle of the rose gold, but very sparkly! These are made of recycled water bottles.


----------



## clu13

goldenfountain said:


> Gorgeous!!! I love the Romys, theyre among my most comfy heels!!! Are these the 85mm or 100mm?



They are the 100mm - kind of wish they were 85 but I’ll survive


----------



## goldenfountain

clu13 said:


> They are the 100mm - kind of wish they were 85 but I’ll survive


Ohh I asked because I won the 85mm Romys, and may get the 100mm in the future!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Got ready for summer over Black Friday! I made a vow not to wear anymore flip flops, so I bought two new sandals  These may be controversial in terms of how stylish they are, but I love them x)

Presenting my "ugly beautiful" Burberry Prorsum "birkenstocks"!! I was so excited to find these in my size because I've been wanting bulky sandals for so long. I can't believe they're Burberry Prorsum (SS15, official name is the field sandal I think?) and they cost me $140  I could probably have gotten them for less but I was not willing to wait!! 

I also got $20 crocs(!!!) for when I go to the beach and such, and don't want to ruin the lovely leather of my Burberry babies


----------



## Kmora

Sophie-Rose said:


> Finally caved and purchased a pair of timberlands... I needed a pair of sturdy winter boots...
> View attachment 3898114



Haha, I did exactly the same thing! Have been lusting over them for 19 years now so it was definitely time to finally get them  and I love them!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Bought this Stuart Weitzman Bacari Velvet boots from Moda operandi

https://www.modaoperandi.com/stuart-weitzman--2-pf17/bacari-embossed-velvet-ankle-boots?size=US 7.5

In case you are interested use code:
DOUBLE12 for additional 24% off. (Works on Australia site)


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

Another fun pair of glittery Jessica Simpson shoes! These are perfect for Christmas  "Dany" in Galaxy Black...


----------



## loveydovey35

Chanel two tone heels, loving them.


----------



## Love Of My Life

No 21 black satin booties & leopard flats


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

YUM!!!!

(OK, there were supposed to be some quoted items here ...  )


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

hhs said:


> Not supposed to be buying shoes but got a chance to snag a NIB pair of Jimmy Choo Anouks (my first) in silver reflex for a great price and couldn’t pass them up. Loooooove the way they reflect light! I’ll call it pedestrian safety





Lu90 said:


> My new Sergio Rossi pump





clu13 said:


> Jimmy Choo Romys





clu13 said:


> It’s hard to really show off the sparkle without getting too many shadows.





OK, there they are.  Now   YUMM!!!


----------



## sdkitty

I have several pair of booties but needed some that would hug my ankles.  Was having trouble finding some decent, but not super expensive ones.  Spotted these Unisa very cheap but do hug my ankles.  Seem comfortable enough trying on in the house.  Bought in dark blue and black.  These are the blue.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Omg, I've been going a little shoe crazy these past few months! Here's my latest love. For some reason, these Comme des Garcons converse are out of stock everywhere? But they had them in my size and 15% off at FWRD! I LOVE them!


----------



## MrsF-R

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3889132
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Romys



Omg!!! Beautiful sparkly Romys! Here’s mine!




For reference:
Jimmy Choo Romy 
Size: 37.5 (Fit larger - I have wide feet for 37)
Colour: Tearose
Heel height: 85cm

Bag: Valentino Chain Crossbody Bag (Medium)
Colour: Rosso
Texture: Calfskin leather body


----------



## loveydovey35

My new Chanel short boots in gray and black, in love!


----------



## Ania

A pair of Valentino Tango flats in black suede a few weeks ago (got them for a great price in Bicester)


And ordered the two pairs below from MyTheresa this evening...


	

		
			
		

		
	
 I


----------



## barbie_86

Finally took the plunge and bought my first pair of Rockstuds. Absolutely thrilled with them, I'm like a kid with a new toy lol. Went for the kitten heel pumps in the black/poudre, matt leather:


----------



## cocosapphire

My new Chanel chain lace-up combat booties


----------



## Mimmy

cocosapphire said:


> My new Chanel chain lace-up combat booties
> View attachment 3914508



Beautiful, with just the right amount of edge, cocosapphire!


----------



## cocosapphire

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful, with just the right amount of edge, cocosapphire!


Thanks Mimmy, my thoughts exactly!


----------



## roses5682

ayakabx said:


> Snapped up these in the SW sale - just can't decide which colour to go for! Ones walnut and the other is cola suede (dark brown)
> View attachment 3895437



I really like the walnut


----------



## kmc2s

Sophie-Rose said:


> I've been obsessed with the Acne Jensen boots, but they really don't fit in my budget... so instead I got these &Other Stories Chelsea boots
> 
> View attachment 3859470


These are beautiful! How have they been holding up? Can you give me a mini review?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

kmc2s said:


> These are beautiful! How have they been holding up? Can you give me a mini review?



So far I think they are fabulous!!! Really comfortable!! Beautiful smooth leather!
The leather, in my opinion,  just gets better and better with each wear!! Such a classic style, So far, no complaints!!

Size wise, i’m a EU 38,5 - I got these in a 39 and I wear them with a insole and socks (so in my opinion these run true to size) 

Unfortunately the weather here took a turn for the worst so I’m now stuck wearing Timberlands till the weather improves, but I can’t wait to wear my fab Acne Jensen dupes again as soon as possible!!!

So to summarise, I highly recommend these boots if the Acne Jensen boots aren’t an option!


----------



## Selenet

Two pairs of shoes from Minna Parikka! Her iconic bunny ears shoes in two different styles. The pink pair is in real fur, fluffy slipper version and another, chich patent leather version. Can't wait to wear these.


----------



## Ania

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3917916
> View attachment 3917918
> 
> 
> Two pairs of shoes from Minna Parikka! Her iconic bunny ears shoes in two different styles. The pink pair is in real fur, fluffy slipper version and another, chich patent leather version. Can't wait to wear these.


I love the patent loafers!


----------



## Shoppingbunny

Swanky said:


> Hi!
> Post your newest acquisitions in this thread, please post pics for us to enjoy!!
> 
> 
> 
> previous thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/what-was-your-most-recent-shoe-purchase-34564.html


I got these Louis Vuitton star trail boots! They are very comfortable but I’m actually not loving them as much as I thought I would.
Does anyone have any suggestions for some investment boots that stand out but will also stand the test of time? Something that can be worn with skirts and dresses as well as jeans? I have the Chloé Susannas but wanted something else that is as versatile?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Shoppingbunny

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3917916
> View attachment 3917918
> 
> 
> Two pairs of shoes from Minna Parikka! Her iconic bunny ears shoes in two different styles. The pink pair is in real fur, fluffy slipper version and another, chich patent leather version. Can't wait to wear these.


I have just go a pair of Minna Parikkas too! The plain white bunny ear type, but have just bought pink ribbon laces and pink pom poms to jazz them up!


----------



## Selenet

Shoppingbunny said:


> I have just go a pair of Minna Parikkas too! The plain white bunny ear type, but have just bought pink ribbon laces and pink pom poms to jazz them up!



What a creative idea! I love them!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Shoppingbunny said:


> I got these Louis Vuitton star trail boots! They are very comfortable but I’m actually not loving them as much as I thought I would.
> Does anyone have any suggestions for some investment boots that stand out but will also stand the test of time? Something that can be worn with skirts and dresses as well as jeans? I have the Chloé Susannas but wanted something else that is as versatile?
> 
> Thanks guys!



I would suggest taking a look at Acne Studio - they have beautiful boots!!!!!


----------



## Shoppingbunny

Sophie-Rose said:


> I would suggest taking a look at Acne Studio - they have beautiful boots!!!!!


Thank you Sohie-Rose for the suggestion! I have actually been looking at Acne Studiis, particularly their star and pistol boots. Do you have any favourites?


----------



## Shoppingbunny

Selenet said:


> What a creative idea! I love them!


Thanks Selenet! I bought pom pom clips for the back but am worried they will fall off so am trying to think of a way to attach it more securely. I wanted to buy the ones that come with a “tail” already but am worried it might be real fur.

I LOVE your shoes!!


----------



## Shoppingbunny

I received these Alexander Wang Kori boots for Christmas


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

My shoe purchases this weekend! X


----------



## Mimmy

Precious_UK said:


> View attachment 3919688
> View attachment 3919689
> View attachment 3919690
> View attachment 3919691
> 
> 
> My shoe purchases this weekend! X



All are amazing, Precious-UK!


----------



## Ania

Precious_UK said:


> View attachment 3919688
> View attachment 3919689
> View attachment 3919690
> View attachment 3919691
> 
> 
> My shoe purchases this weekend! X


Great buys! I really like the boots


----------



## Shoppingbunny

Precious_UK said:


> View attachment 3919688
> View attachment 3919689
> View attachment 3919690
> View attachment 3919691
> 
> 
> My shoe purchases this weekend! X


They are all fantastic, congratulations!


----------



## Shoppingbunny

My shoe purchase today! 
Stella McCartney Odette shoes


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Mimmy said:


> All are amazing, Precious-UK!





Ania said:


> Great buys! I really like the boots





Shoppingbunny said:


> They are all fantastic, congratulations!



Thank you! I got the CL’s and the Burberry boots in the sale so treated myself to the LV sneakers. I’ve had to hang up my 120’s as I have joint problems [emoji51].

I’m learning to explore styling new designs and styles to suit my current situation - the fun part is shopping and being able to update my shoe closet xx


----------



## lorihmatthews

I've been stalking these Kate Spade booties for quite a while. Found them for a great price on 6pm.


----------



## aishwaryab

Hi, I need help with the kenzo espadrille size guide. So I usually wear a 37 in all my flats/most heels. The kenzo online size chart says a 37 is a 36 in size. Does anyone own them? Do you think i should stick to purchasing original 37 itself? I need to order them online, not going to be able to try them in stores!


----------



## Selenet

aishwaryab said:


> Hi, I need help with the kenzo espadrille size guide. So I usually wear a 37 in all my flats/most heels. The kenzo online size chart says a 37 is a 36 in size. Does anyone own them? Do you think i should stick to purchasing original 37 itself? I need to order them online, not going to be able to try them in stores!



In my opinion it depends of your foot but I find them to be TTS. If you have high instep, I would not recommend them.


----------



## randr21

aishwaryab said:


> Hi, I need help with the kenzo espadrille size guide. So I usually wear a 37 in all my flats/most heels. The kenzo online size chart says a 37 is a 36 in size. Does anyone own them? Do you think i should stick to purchasing original 37 itself? I need to order them online, not going to be able to try them in stores!


Check to see if kenzo sizing is in EUR, French or Italian.


----------



## Christina3443

My new Gianvito Rossi Paris.  Edit: forgot the photo.  Oops.


----------



## Shoppingbunny

Christina3443 said:


> My new Gianvito Rossi Paris.


Have you got a pic? Sounds exciting!


----------



## Ania

My sale purchases - Charlotte Olympia, Gianvito Rossi and Jimmy Choo


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just got these two from the outlet from my trip to Italy!


----------



## Ania

Chinese Warrior said:


> Just got these two from the outlet from my trip to Italy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925270


Great purchases! Love the black pumps


----------



## Simplyput




----------



## HeartCL

My present to myself, a pair of Gianvito Rossi over the knee boots. Love these as they have an everyday heel and really soft leather


----------



## shoes4ever

Charlotte Olympia Kitty flats


----------



## shoes4ever

My new CL glitter bombs


----------



## tweeety

Bought 2 pairs of the Rockstuds Flat [emoji173]️ & the Burberry boot for my little girl [emoji166]


----------



## Sterntalerli

Got these Valentino Tan-Gos today. They were on sale and I just couldn’t pass on them. Oopsie


----------



## Sandra.AT

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3932593
> 
> View attachment 3932594
> 
> View attachment 3932595
> 
> View attachment 3932596
> 
> 
> Bought 2 pairs of the Rockstuds Flat [emoji173]️ & the Burberry boot for my little girl [emoji166]



do you find the rocksud flats comfortable?


----------



## Leelee786

My newest purchases


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I love Softclox


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Ania said:


> My sale purchases - Charlotte Olympia, Gianvito Rossi and Jimmy Choo
> 
> View attachment 3922605
> View attachment 3922602
> 
> View attachment 3922603
> 
> View attachment 3922601
> 
> View attachment 3922600



I love these! X


----------



## Ania

Precious_UK said:


> I love these! X


Thank you!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving my new shoes!!!


----------



## missmoimoi

[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] also want these in grey [emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## missmoimoi

If I can snag my size online, on sale; will return these but if not...did not want to risk losing them altogether.


----------



## KittyKat65

New Chanel ballet flats and espadrilles


----------



## Sterntalerli

I love my new shoes


----------



## tweeety

Sandra.AT said:


> do you find the rocksud flats comfortable?



They Are super comfortable!!! Much more ease to walk in compared to my all of my CL flats... the Rockstuds did not need any break in for me at all [emoji5]

So I went and bought another one


----------



## bellebellebelle19

tweeety said:


> They Are super comfortable!!! Much more ease to walk in compared to my all of my CL flats... the Rockstuds did not need any break in for me at all [emoji5]
> 
> So I went and bought another one
> View attachment 3944244
> View attachment 3944245


They are so beautiful! This thread is such a terrible enabler! Now I really want a pair of Rockstud flats


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

Got these at a fantastic price! 
Robert Clergerie "Tonita" black suede ankle boots 
(stock pic to see detail...the camera on my phone isn't the best)


----------



## Nicole G

thegreenbean said:


> Extremely comfortable! First day out of the box, I wore them for 10+ hours. No issues whatsoever!


I’m dying to buy these. I know they came out last year- but did you buy them from the LV store?


----------



## Nicole G

Sandi.el said:


> View attachment 3650788
> 
> 
> I’m looking for these everywhere. Any tips?
> 
> Louis Vuitton Rodeo Queen


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Now that I think about it, these look a bit Ronald McDonald-y :-\


----------



## XCCX

My 1st Tributes!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Got the fabric heels and flats.


----------



## Alegory

Lu90 said:


> My new Sergio Rossi pump


 Hello would you mind telling me if theses particular style is true to size. I normally wear a 41 or 10 USA what size did you get 
Thank you


----------



## Sterntalerli

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Now that I think about it, these look a bit Ronald McDonald-y :-\



Love the first ones


----------



## Sterntalerli

My new kicks


----------



## Ania

These bargainlicious Reeboks (on sale for under £30!!!). I am loving the colour


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Super late to this trend but I finally scored a ridiculously cheap pair of preloved Alexander Wang Gabi boots, in really fabulous condition for an amazing prize.... and I am in love!!!!

They look amazing and are super super comfortable!!!!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Classics [emoji173]️


----------



## Ahardiva

Silver Balenciaga Sandals!  I’d been looking for something similar to these for a long time [emoji847]


----------



## Lu90

Alegory said:


> Hello would you mind telling me if theses particular style is true to size. I normally wear a 41 or 10 USA what size did you get
> Thank you


i normally wear an European 39/39.5 but I bought this shoes in 40. So I would rather go for the bigger size rather than the smaller.


----------



## Alegory

Lu90 said:


> i normally wear an European 39/39.5 but I bought this shoes in 40. So I would rather go for the bigger size rather than the smaller.


Ok thank you that helps


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

I love these Hermes sandals. Inexpensive and comfortable. I’m ready for the beach [emoji905] [emoji295]️


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Been on a bit of a spree for the past month  love each and every pair


----------



## Elegantlytwist

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 3956267
> 
> 
> Classics [emoji173]️


Are they true to size?


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Elegantlytwist said:


> Are they true to size?



I’m normally a 36 in most brands Loubs, Valentino, Chanel, LV, Dior, etc. but I fit the 35 in Hermes sandals. Hope that helps


----------



## Elegantlytwist

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I’m normally a 36 in most brands Loubs, Valentino, Chanel, LV, Dior, etc. but I fit the 35 in Hermes sandals. Hope that helps


YES thank you!!


----------



## missmoimoi

Waiting for these now [emoji177] hope they fit comfy [emoji16]


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Ahardiva said:


> View attachment 3956919
> 
> Silver Balenciaga Sandals!  I’d been looking for something similar to these for a long time [emoji847]


Would love to see modeling shots when it gets warm enough to wear! I am eyeing these Bal sandals too...


----------



## beauty k addict

something red vday gift for myself


----------



## shoes4ever

Christian Louboutin Pyraclou 60mm


----------



## Blueberry12

A Sale find.
I like the colour.
Swedish Designer Filippa K.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3972526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Sale find.
> I like the colour.
> Swedish Designer Filippa K.



Nice! That sticker scares me though. Was the shoe OK once it was taken off?


----------



## Blueberry12

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice! That sticker scares me though. Was the shoe OK once it was taken off?




Yes. They removed the sticker at the store before I paid. 

No marks.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My newest shoe purchase and I've worn them! Incredibly comfortable!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

I’ve been hearing forever that the Gianvito Rossi plexi pumps are super comfy so decided to jump on the wagon and get a pair for a wedding.


----------



## dotty8

These extremely adorable *Michael Michael Kors* sneakers with rose gold flower studs  (they also had white and black ones, but I chose dusty pink colour to match my pink Ferragamo bag).


----------



## meowmix318

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I’ve been hearing forever that the Gianvito Rossi plexi pumps are super comfy so decided to jump on the wagon and get a pair for a wedding.
> 
> View attachment 3981033


How pretty for your something blue  I added blue rhinestones underneath my heels (on the arch) in my initials as my something blue when I got married 5.5 years ago


----------



## kaykaymarieeee

Isabel Marant Étoile Rawson boots! Perfect souvenir for my term abroad in France


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

meowmix318 said:


> How pretty for your something blue  I added blue rhinestones underneath my heels (on the arch) in my initials as my something blue when I got married 5.5 years ago



Ops. Didn’t mean for my wedding. Just a wedding. I got married in city hall [emoji85]

But I love the sound of what you did for your something blue. Wish I could have thought of that on my special day [emoji173]️. Did you keep your shoes for memories?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

$30 Sam Edelman rain boots  I'm a big fan of boots by Bernardo and La Canadienne (they're very fashion forward), but I can't bring myself to invest in $150+ rain boots…yet


----------



## pinche_courtney

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I’ve been hearing forever that the Gianvito Rossi plexi pumps are super comfy so decided to jump on the wagon and get a pair for a wedding.
> 
> View attachment 3981033



Are they super comfy?  And how do you find the sizing?


----------



## MarsHMe

Picked up this gorgeous pair hangisi at NM last weekend.  Been trying to break in at home.


----------



## SEWDimples

Donald J. Pliner shoes for the summer. Very cute.


----------



## MrsF-R

My Prada slingbacks in white. Really comfy for walking about all day.


----------



## mzbaglady1

My Prada mary jane.


----------



## Selenet

MarsHMe said:


> Picked up this gorgeous pair hangisi at NM last weekend.  Been trying to break in at home.



These are so cute! I am considering the slipper version...



Here are my new pairs, Minna Parikka and Chanel.


----------



## emeri18

Shoppingbunny said:


> I received these Alexander Wang Kori boots for Christmas


Hi can you please advise how these have held up for you over time? Did you use a leather protector? Or get a cobbler to put soles on the bottom? Curious bc I just purchased but have been sitting in the box


----------



## mzbaglady1

Prada block heel.  Can't wait for the warmer weather to wear these 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 cute sandals.


----------



## Freckles1

Gucci Princeton loafers


----------



## Selenet

My favorite shoe designer had sample sales! All prices were more than -70% off. Went a little wild and bought four pairs. They were less than 300€ while usually one pair costs around 300€. Total bargain!


----------



## Selenet

I went to a party and borrowed the other pair to my friend: the glitter shoes! I am wearing the peace sandals.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Have been wanting a pair of white boots for some time, and these lug-sole Chelsea-style ones called my name:


----------



## Ania

Axel Arigato trainers


----------



## StylishMD

Gucci Sylvie pumps


----------



## Pollie-Jean

silver and black


----------



## XCCX

These make my collection of CHANEL flats 10 pairs! Just love them...


----------



## jehaga




----------



## hikarupanda

My new work shoes, Roger Vivier!


----------



## baghagg

jehaga said:


> View attachment 4033090


 Beautiful!  What color shoes YSL call these?


----------



## astromantic

Been stalking these and finally got my size! Sam Edelman Alwyn. Just need warm weather to wear them... it’s freezing rain today, in mid April!


----------



## umlm

too long haven’t been here. But they are my most recent shoes purchase


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

StylishMD said:


> View attachment 4019256
> Gucci Sylvie pumps


Incredible.


Mine aren't so special, but I like them.


----------



## jehaga

baghagg said:


> Beautiful!  What color shoes YSL call these?


Thank you!
It’s in “amber”.


----------



## baghagg

jehaga said:


> Thank you!
> It’s in “amber”.


Thanks, jehaga - that was supposed to read "What color *does* YSL call these?"  Clearly you deciphered it lol.  

Ps. That's the next color on my hitlist, in 75mm though.

Follow me on Insta:  Swaghagg

Sent from my SM-G892U using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## StylishMD

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Incredible.
> 
> 
> Mine aren't so special, but I like them.
> 
> View attachment 4035746


Animal print is ALWAYS special!


----------



## randr21

umlm said:


> too long haven’t been here. But they are my most recent shoes purchase


Their sneakers are quite comfy.


----------



## Ania

Found these at a Rupert Sanderson sample sale last week


----------



## Natifim

Schutz sneakers


----------



## thegreenbean

Natifim said:


> Schutz sneakers


I LOVE these!
Where are they from?


----------



## eadam13

Purchases from the last couple months. I’m out of space in my closet, so I now have to institute a ‘one in, one out’ policy.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just picked up these cute espadrilles. Can't wait to start wearing them!


----------



## baghagg

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just picked up these cute espadrilles. Can't wait to start wearing them!


I tried these on, loved them!  Did you fund you had to size up?  If yes,  half or whole size up?

Follow me on Insta:  Swaghagg

Sent from my SM-G892U using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CoachGirl12

baghagg said:


> I tried these on, loved them!  Did you fund you had to size up?  If yes,  half or whole size up?
> 
> Follow me on Insta:  Swaghagg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892U using PurseForum mobile app


They run true to size and are super cute on! [emoji16]

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dotty8

umlm said:


> too long haven’t been here. But they are my most recent shoes purchase



I love these


----------



## Natifim

thegreenbean said:


> I LOVE these!
> Where are they from?



I bought at Schutz. It sells in the us as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just picked up these block heels from H&M


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Found these Sam Edelman Charlotte ballet flats at the Rack.


----------



## the_comfortista

I’m so in love with these sneakers from Common Projects! It’s so hard to find a completely monochrome sneaker.


----------



## Sophie-Rose




----------



## enensweety

I think I went a bit overboard over the last couple of months, but I am one happy mama!


----------



## Ania

These Prada lovelies


----------



## JuneHawk

I went to the Aquazzura sample sale on Friday and then again today (for the markdowns) and bought these five pairs. 
Sunshine flat
Christy flat
Boheme tassel pump
Wild pump
Ivy flat sandal

The color of the Wild pump is hard to capture on camera, but it's "Pomegranate."


----------



## Tarochan

A few new shoes mixing with the old ones.  Ready for the vacation!


----------



## buyingpig

Tarochan said:


> A few new shoes mixing with the old ones.  Ready for the vacation! [emoji2]


Love all the Fendi. Hope you have the best vacation!


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Super excited! my mothers day gift to myself


----------



## Notorious Pink

Time for summer sneakers...my winter pair with the fur tassels have to be put away for a few months!

Love these shiny rose gold Golden Goose [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]




And a sparkly pair which will get out this week!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Aside from my pair of pink Nike shoes that just arrived and oddly enough I am really excited about (I get running shoes quite often and am never exited about them), I’m totally in love with my new Dolce & Gabbana sneakers which look a lot more awesome in person. [emoji846]


----------



## AHCORTSEN

My new CL Eloise. Perfect shoe


----------



## mzbaglady1

My Fendi babies.


----------



## ScottyGal

Melissa


----------



## KittyKat65

I pre-ordered a pair of silver Fendi Chameleon sandals and bought 2 pairs of Nicholas Kirkwood Beya flats in pewter and blue and a pair of Givenchy slingbacks.  I need to reel it in at this point


----------



## P.Y.T.

Target [emoji173]️


----------



## LJS58

KittyKat65 said:


> I pre-ordered a pair of silver Fendi Chameleon sandals and bought 2 pairs of Nicholas Kirkwood Beya flats in pewter and blue and a pair of Givenchy slingbacks.  I need to reel it in at this point
> 
> View attachment 4073898
> 
> View attachment 4073899
> 
> View attachment 4073900
> 
> View attachment 4073902


Congratulations, I saw the Fendis online and really love them!


----------



## rumixa

Mine from David’s today [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## StylishMD




----------



## StylishMD

Sorry, accidental duplicate post


----------



## lcutli1

Jimmy Choo Trapeze leather sandals!

They have yet to arrive but I'm super excited about the prospect of them, especially since they are not too too high at 3.5 inches.

Yay Jimmies!!


----------



## QueenCharisma

All from DSW.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

^^^  The blue and the nude are OK.  I like the tan suede ones though.


----------



## Gina88

Nicholas Kirkwood Beya in black


----------



## dotty8

- *Tommy Hilfiger* navy closed sandal wedges
- *Tommy Hilfiger* flip-flops


----------



## baghagg

Two recent acquisitions- YSL Tributes in Ambra and Valentino Rockstuds in Rosso.   So happy to find the Rockstuds in Rosso as they are rather elusive in this color and I was able to get them at a discount!  Thank you for allowing me to share.


----------



## Misstake7198

Just got my Roger Vivier Belle Trompettes! In love!


----------



## QueenCharisma

Misstake7198 said:


> Just got my Roger Vivier Belle Trompettes! In love!


Those are very pretty.


----------



## shoes4ever

Valentino Free Rockstud heels


----------



## QueenCharisma

shoes4ever said:


> View attachment 4099607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Free Rockstud heels


Love that color.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Waited for them to go on sale at Saks... Manolo Blahnik Laucedo d'Orsay pumps in navy. Also available in a brown/saddle color. A perfect, comfortable calf leather work shoe!


----------



## QueenCharisma

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Waited for them to go on sale at Saks... Manolo Blahnik Laucedo d'Orsay pumps in navy. Also available in a brown/saddle color. A perfect, comfortable calf leather work shoe!
> View attachment 4099642
> View attachment 4099643
> View attachment 4099644


These shoes are divine. Sadly, my feet are too wide for them.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

NEXT brown leather mules


----------



## Tasha1

Dior boots, pre-fall 2018, bought at the trunk sho
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 w


----------



## P.Y.T.

Zara red heels [emoji151]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

A bit of a silly one, but I love marvel - the Vans x Marvel collection. The lace tips even have a marvel written on them!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

A bit of a silly one, but I love marvel - the Vans x Marvel collection:


----------



## meowmix318

bellebellebelle19 said:


> A bit of a silly one, but I love marvel - the Vans x Marvel collection. The lace tips even have a marvel written on them!


I saw these at the mall yesterday and thought they were cool


----------



## Leelee786

Tasha1 said:


> Dior boots, pre-fall 2018, bought at the trunk sho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w



I absolutely love these!!! Could you share the price? Also did they come in different colors?


----------



## Tasha1

Leelee786 said:


> I absolutely love these!!! Could you share the price? Also did they come in different colors?


I paid 1250 euro’s and The black was The only colour and I bought a half size down


----------



## afsweet

Just bought these Lanvin sandals brand new for about $180 and Manolo Chaos sandals in gold for about $130.


----------



## Notorious Pink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> A bit of a silly one, but I love marvel - the Vans x Marvel collection. The lace tips even have a marvel written on them!



Maybe silly, but I really like these!!!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Aarushi said:


> I already own about half a dozen pair of oxfords (at least.. ) but none that are RED! I am so excited.


wow so nice[/QUOTE]


Those are kinda neat.  You could play with them by changing the laces to gold, silver, black, etc.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

OK, so that post about the Oxfords is really from October 2009 by a member named "auroraskye" and was recently bumped by a new member.  I still like them, even if the post is 9 years old.


----------



## ScottyGal

Furry Vans [emoji171][emoji16]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Esprit and Gabor


----------



## rachelburton17

Currently waiting on these beauties to arrive! https://tieks.com/cardinal-red.html


----------



## dotty8

- *Love Moschino* leather slides 
- *Max & Co* navy wedges


----------



## niknaks73

All in one weekend!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Nike


----------



## Talia Fatte

Just bought this pair of Saint Laurent Loulou 70 Sandals - debating weather they are actually comfortable or not because the band is quite rigid. Can anyone testify to their comfort? Thanks!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Just arrived, custom color -- sort of a robin's egg blue.  Hey, I like them even if nobody else does.


----------



## Brigitte031

Talia Fatte said:


> View attachment 4111541
> View attachment 4111542
> 
> 
> Just bought this pair of Saint Laurent Loulou 70 Sandals - debating weather they are actually comfortable or not because the band is quite rigid. Can anyone testify to their comfort? Thanks!



They LOOK great! But since they’re patent I don’t know how likely the band is to stretch out. I’ve definitely returned similar shoes because they’re unbearable to walk in even with a low reasonable heel  defeats the purpose! Would be curious to hear feedback if you keep.


----------



## Ania

Talia Fatte said:


> View attachment 4111541
> View attachment 4111542
> 
> 
> Just bought this pair of Saint Laurent Loulou 70 Sandals - debating weather they are actually comfortable or not because the band is quite rigid. Can anyone testify to their comfort? Thanks!


 I hope they are comfortable because they look great on you! Beautiful shoes


----------



## Ania

Tweedy Chanel espadrilles


----------



## pinkey_gurl

eadam13 said:


> View attachment 4039995
> View attachment 4039996
> View attachment 4039997
> 
> 
> Purchases from the last couple months. I’m out of space in my closet, so I now have to institute a ‘one in, one out’ policy.


OMG..the chalotte Olympia shoes are so cute.. what a nice pairing with LC.


----------



## shoes4ever

Christian Louboutin Metri Flats - adore the tape detailing 



Valentino Free Rockstuds in blue suede - my second pair in this style.


----------



## Sandra.AT

are valentino rockstud flats comfortable? which leather is the most comfortable? 
I´m thinking of getting the flats and louboutins 
How are your flats holding up? 
how are the valentino kitten heels? are theycomfortable and do they get more wear and tear?


----------



## bagnshoe

Please help me choose which pairs to keep. Manolo Blahnik hangisi or the Vara ferragamo. Thanks !


----------



## eadam13

bagnshoe said:


> Please help me choose which pairs to keep. Manolo Blahnik hangisi or the Vara ferragamo. Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115923


I'm a Ferragamo girl, so I'm leaning towards the Varas. I think you could get a lot more wear out of them as they are classic and go with just about everything. BUT, if you already have a go-to pair of shoes you love, you may want the Manolos as a 'fun' option.


----------



## eadam13

pinkey_gurl said:


> OMG..the chalotte Olympia shoes are so cute.. what a nice pairing with LC.


Thanks! I loved them so much I bought them in electric blue suede. I can't believe I waited so long to buy them!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

bagnshoe said:


> Please help me choose which pairs to keep. Manolo Blahnik hangisi or the Vara ferragamo. Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115923


Keep the Blaniks!


----------



## bagnshoe

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Keep the Blaniks!



Thank you for your opinion . I decided to keep the Blahniks.


----------



## Brigitte031

bagnshoe said:


> Please help me choose which pairs to keep. Manolo Blahnik hangisi or the Vara ferragamo. Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115923



The Ferragamos are probably more practical... but I am sooooo partial to Manolos. Official vote: Manolos!


----------



## bagnshoe

Brigitte031 said:


> The Ferragamos are probably more practical... but I am sooooo partial to Manolos. Official vote: Manolos!



Thank you for your opinion. I kept the manolos. I just love the pop of color on the manolos .


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just purchased these Tory Burch Miller sandals at 50% off, perfect timing for my summer vacay to Thailand tomorrow.[emoji38]


----------



## slip

No more heels for me.


----------



## Luv n bags

Waiting on these babies.  I am not familiar with this brand, but I hope they fit!


----------



## randr21

slip said:


> No more heels for me.


I haven't been able to completely get rid of heels, but I've noticed as I get older, my shoe shopping criteria are more and more around chunky, lower or sneaker type shoes.


----------



## randr21

tigertrixie said:


> Waiting on these babies.  I am not familiar with this brand, but I hope they fit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4119176


Love this color and the sock bootie style.


----------



## slip

randr21 said:


> I haven't been able to completely get rid of heels, but I've noticed as I get older, my shoe shopping criteria are more and more around chunky, lower or sneaker type shoes.


If it’s like date nights or special occasions I’ll still bring out my heels. Even for work I’ll wear block heels that’s more stable to walk.


----------



## randr21

slip said:


> If it’s like date nights or special occasions I’ll still bring out my heels. Even for work I’ll wear block heels that’s more stable to walk.


Ever been tempted by sneakers to work?  I have, but haven't done it yet...


----------



## mzbaglady1

Christian Louboutin flat Atonetta sandals


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I recently developed a weakness for Pink !
Who would have thought that ...


----------



## Zucnarf

XCCX said:


> These make my collection of CHANEL flats 10 pairs! Just love them...
> 
> View attachment 4029709
> View attachment 4029710
> View attachment 4029711



This is gorgeus!! 
Can you post modelling pics?


----------



## Storm702

Rose gold Adidas! I love that even the aglets are rose gold


----------



## shoes+handbags

Tory Burch Minnie Ballet Flats


----------



## missmoimoi

Got these yesterday at Holt Renfrew 529 cad [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## missmoimoi

Got these Chloe booties at Holt’s last Friday for 219 cad [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Sculli

Got these pretty balenciaga‘ s on sale for 70% off, had to get them [emoji170]


View attachment 4128411


----------



## Luxlynx

Could not choose so i keep them bought.  They are right now at the cobbler for a better sole.


----------



## randr21

Luxlynx said:


> Could not choose so i keep them bought.  They are right now at the cobbler for a better sole.


Can't go wrong with either color...their suede is so comfy on my feet.


----------



## Luxlynx

randr21 said:


> Can't go wrong with either color...their suede is so comfy on my feet.


I thinking of a pair with a bit lower heel. I have the ballerinas but after a foot operation they are to flat........can i buy one more pair?


----------



## randr21

Luxlynx said:


> I thinking of a pair with a bit lower heel. I have the ballerinas but after a foot operation they are to flat........can i buy one more pair?


Yes! I do remember they have a mid heel too. There are many great block heels out now, but if they work for your feet go for it.


----------



## enensweety

Splurged on my birthday month - Ferregamo Varina and Isabel Marant boots (both over 50% off), and couldn’t resist the Valentinos and Chanel mules. Shoe heaven!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

I’m in love!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Melissa x Vivienne Westwood.

Got these for my wedding in August but also took them away to Berlin for my batchelorette this weekend. Comfy and fabulous! [emoji171]


----------



## mzbaglady1

My comfortable Miu Miu wedge slides.


----------



## Misstake7198

Snatched this last pair of Manolos in Tiffany blue from Savanna’s. The color is to die for!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Shoe's great, color's great.  Not a fan of belt buckles on shoes though.


----------



## Misstake7198

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Shoe's great, color's great.  Not a fan of belt buckles on shoes though.


Thank you! This style grew on me, and now they are my favs!


----------



## Miss.Erin

New in my ever growing collection. 
The decollete 554 in 100mm black patent leather. I recommend these to all women (except very wide feet)
	

		
			
		

		
	




What do you girls think? ❤


----------



## Misstake7198

Miss.Erin said:


> New in my ever growing collection.
> The decollete 554 in 100mm black patent leather. I recommend these to all women (except very wide feet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141730
> View attachment 4141731
> 
> What do you girls think? ❤


Sexy!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Misstake7198 said:


> Sexy!




Cool nails!

Oh, the shoes too.


Afterthought ....  did you ever see the CL nail color scheme that came up a few years back?  Black tops, red under?


----------



## Miss.Erin

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Cool nails!
> 
> Oh, the shoes too.
> 
> 
> Afterthought ....  did you ever see the CL nail color scheme that came up a few years back?  Black tops, red under?


Thank you!
Yes, I feel like I did it actually before I ever even saw it was an actual thing! Swear!
But I find it not so practical or interesting, also hard to remove red nail polish from nails let alone UNDER your nails haha


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Miss.Erin said:


> New in my ever growing collection.
> The decollete 554 in 100mm black patent leather. I recommend these to all women (except very wide feet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141730
> View attachment 4141731
> 
> What do you girls think? ❤


Gorgeous!! I'm considering the decollete 554 in the 70mm myself, so I'm glad to hear you like yours


----------



## mzbaglady1

My comfortable sneakers. My feet just say aaaahhh!!! New Balance.


----------



## rutabaga

Greats Royale in white leather. Nordstrom didn't have the white so I ordered them online. They're so comfortable!


----------



## Nancy Ma

Sculli said:


> Got these pretty balenciaga‘ s on sale for 70% off, had to get them [emoji170]
> View attachment 4128409
> 
> View attachment 4128411



So jealous !!!! They are amazing


----------



## mzbaglady1

My first pair of Valentino Rockstuds.


----------



## randr21

Straight-Laced said:


> ^^
> *Bagnista* those boots are cool!!!
> 
> Ann Demeulemeester lace-ups in chalk



EDIT: just realized i replied to a post from page 1 of this thread, lol

I remember these from sea of shoes, and always admired them.  does AD still make these?


----------



## randr21

waiting for these to arrive


----------



## Straight-Laced

randr21 said:


> EDIT: just realized i replied to a post from page 1 of this thread, lol
> 
> I remember these from sea of shoes, and always admired them.  does AD still make these?


Yes you can still get them, in black at least.  Ann D classics 
https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1042480/Ann_Demeulemeester/lace-up-leather-ankle-boots

It's such a funny coincidence that you've replied to this post today because just yesterday I caught up with some new Ann D online and thought, I really love that!  So after completely 'resting' my much loved Ann D boots and clothes for a few years, suddenly I want to wear them again!  And seriously considering adding a couple of small things (e.g. shirts) from the new season to my wardrobe.
Ann Demeulemeester must be in the air


----------



## randr21

Straight-Laced said:


> Yes you can still get them, in black at least.  Ann D classics
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1042480/Ann_Demeulemeester/lace-up-leather-ankle-boots
> 
> It's such a funny coincidence that you've replied to this post today because just yesterday I caught up with some new Ann D online and thought, I really love that!  So after completely 'resting' my much loved Ann D boots and clothes for a few years, suddenly I want to wear them again!  And seriously considering adding a couple of small things (e.g. shirts) from the new season to my wardrobe.
> Ann Demeulemeester must be in the air [emoji2]


I'm glad bc these shoes still look amazing after all this time! They're low stock and sold out across sizes so ppl are still loving them. Take all your AD put for a spin. They're obviously timeless. [emoji4]


----------



## goldenfountain

I already shared it in the Aquazzura but here they are again, my first Aquazzura 'Christy' flats. Really enjoying how comfy they are so far!

Second newest is my Hermes Oasis sandals


----------



## ultravisitor

Picked these up from the Vans store this morning. The collaboration was just released this morning and it's already almost entirely sold out.


----------



## angelicskater16

1.) Roger Vivier Sneaky Viv Double Strap Sneaker 

2.) Chanel 18b Fall/Winter Sneakers 

3.) Roger Vivier Polly Leather Side- Buckle Ankle Boot


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cute new gym sneakers from New Balance. I got tempted by the free matching gym bag offer - classic TPF; duped by the temptation of a new bag of any kind


----------



## Nancy Ma

Snatched these babies us before they even went into the stock room. Ah love getting the first pick of the new season goodies. [emoji7]


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Cute new gym sneakers from New Balance. I got tempted by the free matching gym bag offer - classic TPF; duped by the temptation of a new bag of any kind




Those aren't bad, but they'd be better without the Big N.  That's the kind of logo we're talking about on another thread that tends to ruin the look of an item.


----------



## MrsF-R

Hangisi flats in fuchsia.


----------



## Nancy Ma

MrsF-R said:


> View attachment 4157378
> 
> 
> Hangisi flats in fuchsia.



Beautiful !!! I was eyeing those


----------



## MrsF-R

Nancy Ma said:


> Beautiful !!! I was eyeing those



Thank you! I had been eyeing mine for a year prior! So glad to have gotten it and in this colour too!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Those aren't bad, but they'd be better without the Big N.  That's the kind of logo we're talking about on another thread that tends to ruin the look of an item.


Alright, but as far as I can tell the forum is a place for positivity and sharing our excitement in our frivolity. I think it would be better to confine negativity to the threads that are dedicated to it. It's rude to talk about other people's things as "ruined" unprompted.


----------



## Sculli

Nancy Ma said:


> So jealous !!!! They are amazing



thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## r0s3sss

Got my Fendi Sandals from Neiman Marcus ✌


----------



## enensweety

View attachment 4160999


LV Archlights [emoji7]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

On the verge of buying this pair but I need help to push me over the edge..[emoji23] I have been looking for leopard booties for two years now and this pair is from Stradivarius (Spanish High Street) so I thought it will be cheap pair to try out..I think leopard booties will always be in?!


----------



## jorjaiso

Been eyeing these babies for a while - 

Tod’s Laccetto Gommino Driving shoe. Love the grey suede.


----------



## ScottyGal

River Island


----------



## wee drop o bush

I went into my local town this morning to collect a certificate that I’d had framed; I decided to call into a long established independent shoe shop just for a look  
I saw these _Hispanitas_ boots, tried them on and took them home. They’re so comfy, with a heel that’s perfect for me, exactly what I was looking for


----------



## lorihmatthews

Got these butter-soft Vince shoes from Bloomingdale's. They're called Ralston.


----------



## randr21

lorihmatthews said:


> Got these butter-soft Vince shoes from Bloomingdale's. They're called Ralston.
> 
> View attachment 4180891


I have these bookmarked in red and white [emoji4]. Do they run tts?


----------



## lorihmatthews

randr21 said:


> I have these bookmarked in red and white [emoji4]. Do they run tts?



If you have an average width foot, yes. My foot is wide so I initially got my regular size and felt they were a little snug. I bought 1/2 size larger and they're perfect.


----------



## randr21

lorihmatthews said:


> If you have an average width foot, yes. My foot is wide so I initially got my regular size and felt they were a little snug. I bought 1/2 size larger and they're perfect.



Thanks! Love the navy...may have to change my bookmarks. I got the vigo style recently and they are super soft. Love how their designs are minimal and that they are made in Italy.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I have to go on ban island after the purchase of these shoes. Valentino, Dior, Prada, Stewart Weitzman shoes and boot. Chloe pumps.


----------



## enensweety

Chanel [emoji7]


----------



## r0s3sss

Sharapova Cortez ✌


----------



## Tiare

I bought these Mephisto Minoa sandals back in July. I've always relied on Mephisto for comfortable shoes that my dumb, neuroma plagued feet can tolerate after lots of walking. Picked these up on sale from Nordstrom and they are glorious! I've gotten lots of compliments - even from my normally-unimpressed-with-my-purchases husband


----------



## LABAG

Chinese Warrior said:


> On the verge of buying this pair but I need help to push me over the edge..[emoji23] I have been looking for leopard booties for two years now and this pair is from Stradivarius (Spanish High Street) so I thought it will be cheap pair to try out..I think leopard booties will always be in?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165509



Nice! I got a pair last fall of leopard Tory Burch boots with low heel-absolutely loved them!!!!
Better yet 128 reg 498!(and 250.00 gift card)


----------



## Iluvhaute

No “designer” shoes for me today, but I still absolutely adore these cuties from Michael Kors


----------



## P.Y.T.

Iluvhaute said:


> No “designer” shoes for me today, but I still absolutely adore these cuties from Michael Kors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184836
> View attachment 4184837



[emoji7] Love the color combinations! I might need to get these


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I bought these crazy and adorable coach sneaker/boots for the cold weather ❤️ (the website lighting and photo better showcases how pretty they are than my own photo haha)


----------



## baghagg

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I bought these crazy and adorable coach sneaker/boots for the cold weather [emoji173]️ (the website lighting and photo better showcases how pretty they are than my own photo haha)


I'm crazy about these - never saw them before!


----------



## enensweety

Chanel slingbacks in metallic grayish black. [emoji7]


----------



## luciezilla

Charlotte Olympia Kitty Flats - FINALLY


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

r0s3sss said:


> Sharapova Cortez ✌





Iluvhaute said:


> No “designer” shoes for me today, but I still absolutely adore these cuties from Michael Kors



Those two aren't bad!  I'd try to get rid of the MK logos on the tongues though if it wouldn't damage the shoes.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

With new rockport shoes


----------



## ScottyGal

Carvela


----------



## meowmix318

_Lee said:


> Carvela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187623


So sparkly


----------



## ScottyGal

meowmix318 said:


> So sparkly


The picture doesn't do them justice as to how glitzy they are! 

They caught my eye the moment I walked in the store, and I've been really ill for the past two weeks so these were my 'ive had a crappy two weeks and am so happy to be well again' gift to me [emoji4][emoji23]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Happy to bring this pair of High Street (Stradivarius) leopard booties..now the weather just has to cooperate..


----------



## meowmix318

_Lee said:


> The picture doesn't do them justice as to how glitzy they are!
> 
> They caught my eye the moment I walked in the store, and I've been really ill for the past two weeks so these were my 'ive had a crappy two weeks and am so happy to be well again' gift to me [emoji4][emoji23]


Every so often we need to spoil ourselves


----------



## BagLadyT

I recently bought these booties from the Nordstrom sale. I like them but think they’re a bit awkward to style. Do you wear them with no socks and a higher hem to show skin or jeans and leggings tucked in?


----------



## enensweety

I couldn’t resist [emoji7]


----------



## enensweety

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4189594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently bought these booties from the Nordstrom sale. I like them but think they’re a bit awkward to style. Do you wear them with no socks and a higher hem to show skin or jeans and leggings tucked in?



I think it depends on your frame and height. If you’re on the taller side, tucked in would work. If a bit on the petite side, higher hem to show skin probably looks better.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kennel & Schmenger  sneakers


----------



## Baday17

Nancy Ma said:


> Snatched these babies us before they even went into the stock room. Ah love getting the first pick of the new season goodies. [emoji7]


A little late to the party but how is the fit on these? My foot is a little wider and doesnt do well with extremely narrow shoes. I heard sizing up isnt a good option either due to the slingback. Would love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## jehaga




----------



## PurpleRabbit

My latest pair of SW loafers


----------



## wee drop o bush

Chinese Warrior said:


> Happy to bring this pair of High Street (Stradivarius) leopard booties..now the weather just has to cooperate..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188198



Emeralds and animal print, I love everything about this photo


----------



## Chinese Warrior

wee drop o bush said:


> Emeralds and animal print, I love everything about this photo



Haha, thank you! This combo makes my heart sing too...[emoji443]


----------



## shoes4ever

Christian Louboutin Interior Flats


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Was really surprised to see this pretty brown leather on DKNY boots, and I got them 50% off!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Nike Air Max 95 Velvet in Gunsmoke Grey


----------



## randr21

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Was really surprised to see this pretty brown leather on DKNY boots, and I got them 50% off!


Cognac boots are my favorite for fall. Love the gold accented heel too!


----------



## PurpleRabbit

shoes4ever said:


> View attachment 4199073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Interior Flats



OMG I have fallen in love.   Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Nickolas Kirkwood Beya - denim with metallic-gold sheen


----------



## ceriseluster

My haul for today: Stella Luna


----------



## ceriseluster




----------



## barbie_86

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4204276
> 
> 
> Nickolas Kirkwood Beya - denim with metallic-gold sheen



They are gorgeous! Also reminding me to get another pair of Beya lol


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I expect 3 pairs of sneakers and I'm curious which fit well


----------



## choco30

Got these at a warehouse sale!


----------



## ColdSteel

Melissa x Jason Wu Ultragirl flats by way of a thrift store


----------



## pixiejenna

I got my first pair of ferragamo today. I got them for my trip to Vegas later this year they are so freaking sparkly the pictures don't really do them justice.


----------



## meowmix318

pixiejenna said:


> I got my first pair of ferragamo today. I got them for my trip to Vegas later this year they are so freaking sparkly the pictures don't really do them justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209303
> View attachment 4209304


So sparkly


----------



## Chinese Warrior

pixiejenna said:


> I got my first pair of ferragamo today. I got them for my trip to Vegas later this year they are so freaking sparkly the pictures don't really do them justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209303
> View attachment 4209304



Awesome purchase!!!! Are they from the fall/winter collection? It’s such a great pair for the holidays!


----------



## Tinder

Got these Gucci ace sneakers for the fall and hoping to wear to work too.


----------



## randr21

pixiejenna said:


> I got my first pair of ferragamo today. I got them for my trip to Vegas later this year they are so freaking sparkly the pictures don't really do them justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209303
> View attachment 4209304


Complements your skin tone so well..


----------



## pixiejenna

Chinese Warrior said:


> Awesome purchase!!!! Are they from the fall/winter collection? It’s such a great pair for the holidays!


I think so. I saw them in heels at Nordies and I know that they also do this style in flats as well. I don't wear heels so I decided to pop in the boutique and check I usually don't shop there. I have eyeballed their flats in the past because they actually make wide width shoes and so few designers do. They only had b with in the store but I tried on a wide with pair of the same style in regular leather and they fit like a glove. Not going to lie I want that pair too lol. I was worried that they might make my wide feet look even wider with the sparkle but they really don't look extra wide. They also have a amazing rainbow crystal pair as well.


----------



## REAHKHAYE

Got them few days go and having a blast with these lol


----------



## enensweety

Champagne fabric Manolo Hangisi and Ferragamo sequined flats. [emoji173]️


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Nike Air Max Tartan , two styles 
I am still not sure which one I'll keep


----------



## LittleMyMoomin

Lusted after these Chloe boots for months, couldn’t leave them behind when I saw them in Selfridges


----------



## ColdSteel

Stuart Weitzman Metro Platform Derby


----------



## all7s

Pollie-Jean said:


> Nike Air Max Tartan , two styles
> I am still not sure which one I'll keep



Oooooooh!!! I love these! Good luck on your choice! You win either way! I like the more overall tartan of the 2nd pair. However the wave pattern of the first is really cool.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

For our never ending summer


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Sheikha Latifa said:


> For our never ending summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215662



And I’m returning them. The leather is too hard and hurting me


----------



## arliegirl

enensweety said:


> View attachment 4186990
> 
> 
> Chanel slingbacks in metallic grayish black. [emoji7]


LOVE!!! What do you think of the blue ones? Debating......


----------



## enensweety

arliegirl said:


> LOVE!!! What do you think of the blue ones? Debating......



Like the classic ballerinas, this is just one of those styles that look good in any color. If blue goes well with your wardrobe, I’d say go for it [emoji106]


----------



## arliegirl

enensweety said:


> Like the classic ballerinas, this is just one of those styles that look good in any color. If blue goes well with your wardrobe, I’d say go for it [emoji106]


Do you have the beige also? My NM has the grey! Do you just love them???


----------



## enensweety

arliegirl said:


> Do you have the beige also? My NM has the grey! Do you just love them???



I actually do [emoji4] and love them both!


----------



## PurseLoveNeverDies

enensweety said:


> View attachment 4214925
> View attachment 4214926
> View attachment 4214927
> 
> 
> Champagne fabric Manolo Hangisi and Ferragamo sequined flats. [emoji173]️


I'm in luv with your Manolos


----------



## enensweety

PurseLoveNeverDies said:


> I'm in luv with your Manolos



Thank you. [emoji5] Pictures don’t do justice with how beautiful and sparkly they are.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Gucci Blumen Slides


----------



## Chinese Warrior

In the market for new booties. I really like the Zara leather Chelsea boots (1st pic) but they don’t have it in my size. I ended up with the H&M faux suede pointed booties. Am still happy with them as the height is perfect.


----------



## dotty8

*Michael Michael Kors *wedge sneakers with elastic band  Very comfortable


----------



## melvel

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4204276
> 
> 
> Nickolas Kirkwood Beya - denim with metallic-gold sheen



How is the sizing on these?  I've been meaning to get a pair but I would have to order online and don't have any idea how these shoes sizing run.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

melvel said:


> How is the sizing on these?  I've been meaning to get a pair but I would have to order online and don't have any idea how these shoes sizing run.



I ordered mine online. I went half size up Although I feel I could go a whole size up


----------



## barbie_86

melvel said:


> How is the sizing on these?  I've been meaning to get a pair but I would have to order online and don't have any idea how these shoes sizing run.



I have a leather pair. Mostly wear a 38.5 (in JC/Louboutin/Valentino) and mine are a 39. The leather is very supple, so in fabric I would probably go for at least a 39 and possibly a 39.5


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

barbie_86 said:


> I have a leather pair. Mostly wear a 38.5 (in JC/Louboutin/Valentino) and mine are a 39. The leather is very supple, so in fabric I would probably go for at least a 39 and possibly a 39.5



Yes, one size up makes it more comfortable because they are quite narrow in the toes area


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## snibor

Burberry sneakers.  So comfortable.


----------



## dotty8

Guess wedge booties


----------



## starrynite_87

Just pre-ordered these Fendi Rockoko combat boots from Saks...I’m excited,unfortunately I have to wait until March to get them.


----------



## barbie_86

Saint Laurent high tops:


----------



## REAHKHAYE

Never knew I'd like rainboots until now...they are very comfy....I can see these to be my next daily footwear now until the rainy season stops lol


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Another pair of winterized , comfortable boots from my favorite label Kennel & Schmenger  with whom I can be on my feet for a long time


----------



## dotty8

*Nero Giardini* dark blue sneakers


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


> Nike Air Max Tartan , two styles
> I am still not sure which one I'll keep



I vote for the 97s!!!  They look amazing!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> I vote for the 97s!!!  They look amazing!!!


Yes , they do  in all colors an variations !
Btw ,  I kept both  and bought this pair too . Now I would say that I have enough plaid sneakers


----------



## MissPunkJ

I saw the Tartan’s and I HAD to have them!  They arrived today at work so I tried them on real quick. Don’t worry, I didn’t wear them with grey dress pants!


----------



## lms910

New loves!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

MissPunkJ said:


> I saw the Tartan’s and I HAD to have them!  They arrived today at work so I tried them on real quick. Don’t worry, I didn’t wear them with grey dress pants!


Congrats !


----------



## Sterntalerli

enensweety said:


> View attachment 4214925
> View attachment 4214926
> View attachment 4214927
> 
> 
> Champagne fabric Manolo Hangisi and Ferragamo sequined flats. [emoji173]️


Hows the sizing on the manolos?


----------



## enensweety

Sterntalerli said:


> Hows the sizing on the manolos?



True to size


----------



## enensweety

Chanel Gabrielle boots [emoji7]


----------



## REAHKHAYE

I was looking at these they are very beautiful.  But I had my heart set for the classic espadrilles for now 





enensweety said:


> View attachment 4243868
> View attachment 4243869
> View attachment 4243870
> View attachment 4243871
> View attachment 4243873
> 
> 
> Chanel Gabrielle boots [emoji7]


----------



## barbie_86

My latest pair of Rockstuds; 6 pairs and counting since Christmas!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just purchased this pair of stiletto booties from Stradivarius, can’t wait to debut it in the coming festive season.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My third pair of boots this weekend  and I am seriously done for the rest of the winter season.


----------



## SisiEko

Just got these. Nude Prada pumps for the win.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Chanel


----------



## Purrsey

SisiEko said:


> Just got these. Nude Prada pumps for the win.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4251527



I’m a true to size on louboutin. Do these work the same too?


----------



## Sterntalerli

Just got these for a really good price. Jimmy Choo autumn 65


----------



## SisiEko

Purrsey said:


> I’m a true to size on louboutin. Do these work the same too?



I feel they are true to size. Not a CL fan, so I can’t compare. I have only one pair that’s a d’orsay.


----------



## Purrsey

SisiEko said:


> I feel they are true to size. Not a CL fan, so I can’t compare. I have only one pair that’s a d’orsay.



Thanks


----------



## randr21

My favorite black pumps ever, and the only CLs I still wear. Wow, prices have gone up since I last checked. Doesnt look like they changed the design tho, thank goodness.

Highly recommend these for any professional setting. Excuse the joggers!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Unicorn slipper—Nordstrom Rack $20 YEAH[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Purrsey

randr21 said:


> My favorite black pumps ever, and the only CLs I still wear. Wow, prices have gone up since I last checked. Doesnt look like they changed the design tho, thank goodness.
> 
> Highly recommend these for any professional setting. Excuse the joggers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255571



This is the Simple? 
Very comfy. Love them.


----------



## Purrsey

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4255775
> 
> 
> Unicorn slipper—Nordstrom Rack $20 YEAH[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



If only I could wear these out without attracting  weird look! So cute.


----------



## randr21

Purrsey said:


> This is the Simple?
> Very comfy. Love them.


Yup, the one and only. [emoji4]


----------



## dotty8

- *New Balance* sneakers 
- *Tamaris *powder pink booties


----------



## nvie

Tory Burch Miller in Navy Happy Times


----------



## Freckles1

Gucci [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## snibor

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 4257455
> View attachment 4257456
> 
> Gucci [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



These are totally awesome!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 4257455
> View attachment 4257456
> 
> Gucci [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ these.  Congrats!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4255775
> 
> 
> Unicorn slipper—Nordstrom Rack $20 YEAH[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



Teehee LOVE!


----------



## KittieKelly

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 4257455
> View attachment 4257456
> 
> Gucci [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Well those are going to leave a nice foot print in the snow


----------



## Luxury_Lover123

Would you say these Stewart Weitzman Reserve boots look big on me or is this how they should fit? I got my usual size (4) but I’m wondering if they are looking a big baggy on.


----------



## enensweety

Chanel short boots two-tone [emoji7]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Bought these 


Soft stretchy fabric TTS
Tried on these


Soft padding at the back, stretchy strap, wide enough to wear with bunions,TTS but narrow in the toe area and wouldn’t stretch because it’s technical mesh. So had to say no to them although like the look


----------



## randr21

Luxury_Lover123 said:


> Would you say these Stewart Weitzman Reserve boots look big on me or is this how they should fit? I got my usual size (4) but I’m wondering if they are looking a big baggy on.



They look a little baggy, esp around ankle area, but that will happen to most ppl if you have small ankles/calves. I try to minimize mine by folding up my crew socks a few times to "uplift" that area.  Bagginess above calf is not ideal, I'd return them b/c they'll only get looser as you wear them out.


----------



## SisiEko

Another recent purchase. Malone Souliers.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

SisiEko said:


> View attachment 4263010
> 
> 
> Another recent purchase. Malone Souliers.



Can you please show the heels? Are they comfortable? Are they small to size like the other model?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Christian Louboutin sandals that I can actually stand up in and walk.


----------



## Tarochan

Always a big fan of flats!


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Sterntalerli said:


> View attachment 4253810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got these for a really good price. Jimmy Choo autumn 65


Fabulous! Are they comfortable and your feet steady or do they wobble side to side when you walk?


----------



## Sterntalerli

B4gl4dy said:


> Fabulous! Are they comfortable and your feet steady or do they wobble side to side when you walk?


They’re awesome!!

Comfortable even on long days and no wobbling at all. If you’re considering buying them: go for it.


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Chanel booties.


----------



## Leelee786

New CL slingbacks on sale!!!


----------



## Purrsey

Leelee786 said:


> New CL slingbacks on sale!!!



Omg this!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Roger Vivier


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Though I've been a bit absent from PF, I've still managed to find a few bargins. The Viviers are from YOOX, the Pradas a steal from eBay and the Opening Ceremony from Amazon. The Opening Ceremony shoe also came in a black, it's still available in the blue on The Outnet


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Luv2Scoop said:


> Though I've been a bit absent from PF, I've still managed to find a few bargins. The Viviers are from YOOX, the Pradas a steal from eBay and the Opening Ceremony from Amazon. The Opening Ceremony shoe also came in a black, it's still available in the blue on The Outnet
> View attachment 4273412


I love every single one!!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I love every single one!!


Thank you! I can't believe I found the Pradas, they are at least ohhh 4 years old as I've got them in black. I'm glad someone decided to rid themselves of the tobacco colored slingback.


----------



## StylishMD

From Saks.com


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dior went on sale. These come in width D


----------



## Luv n bags

I got these since they are on sale and are an iconic boot


----------



## sally.m

off white nikes


----------



## Luv2Scoop

This is my third pair of Lilico slides and likely my last, I couldn't resist the large floral detailing. The SW fit is just too tough, after four purchases and a different fit each time and returns to find a reasonable fit, I give up. Perhaps others have had a different experience, however to the best of my knowledge, SW really only makes whole sizes. As previously mentioned, SW half size (i.e. 8.5 or 9.5) is about width rather than length. If your foot is a bit narrow, you'll benefit from the naturally narrow fit. I look forward to wearing this shoe though the 9 was just barely right and the 10 is just a bit too large


----------



## Purrsey

Had it a go on my first Valentino rockstud. I’m not really into strappy shoes so only these flats appeal to me.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Suede Nike Air Max


----------



## dooneybaby

I saw these awesome boots marked down on Coach's website.


----------



## shoes4ever

My new early Xmas Sparklers - Christian Louboutin Drama pump flats in stripy glitter


----------



## barbie_86

shoes4ever said:


> View attachment 4285244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new early Xmas Sparklers - Christian Louboutin Drama pump flats in stripy glitter



OMG these are fab! And perfect for the party season!


----------



## CrazyCool01

shoes4ever said:


> View attachment 4285244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new early Xmas Sparklers - Christian Louboutin Drama pump flats in stripy glitter



Are they true to size please ?


----------



## Marshy92

My new Aquazzura beauties ❤️


----------



## StylishMD

Sophia Webster paired with Fendi bad





Waiting for these Sophia Webster’s to arrive, I plan on pairing it with my Gucci bag


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Marshy92 said:


> My new Aquazzura beauties ❤️


Ohhh nice, I love Aquazarras!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

StylishMD said:


> View attachment 4288117
> 
> 
> Waiting for these Sophia Webster’s to arrive, I plan on pairing it with my Gucci bag


They look so soft. Is that true?


----------



## StylishMD

Sheikha Latifa said:


> They look so soft. Is that true?


I don’t have them yet!
The pink straps are satin though if that is what you are asking


----------



## fashionmaven999

StylishMD said:


> View attachment 4288115
> 
> Sophia Webster paired with Fendi bad
> 
> View attachment 4288116
> View attachment 4288117
> 
> 
> Waiting for these Sophia Webster’s to arrive, I plan on pairing it with my Gucci bag



Can’t wait to see modeling pics of the hot pink!


----------



## nvie

1. Ferragamo Flogaria in gold 






2. Adidas Gazelle


----------



## mzbaglady1

Christian Louboutin anemosia flat. The suede is extremely soft.


----------



## REAHKHAYE

Finally got a hold of these specific style...tia and for letting me share.
Happy New Year everyone


----------



## fashionmaven999

REAHKHAYE said:


> Finally got a hold of these specific style...tia and for letting me share.
> Happy New Year everyone



So unique! Can you post a modeling picture? I have never seen this style before


----------



## Gemmastone

REAHKHAYE said:


> Finally got a hold of these specific style...tia and for letting me share.
> Happy New Year everyone


So cute [emoji177]


----------



## sabrunka

Got a pair of Tods booties that i got for 70% off from Nordies!


----------



## dooneybaby

I saw these Calvin Klein boots on 6pm.com and had to have them.


----------



## meowmix318

dooneybaby said:


> I saw these Calvin Klein boots on 6pm.com and had to have them.
> View attachment 4297005
> 
> View attachment 4297006


I can see why. Great boots


----------



## dotty8

*- Nike Air Max 90* in _pink velvet_ and _pink / white_ *Nike Air Max 1*... both pairs are so cute 
- *Tommy Hilfiger* black leather pumps (but mine also have a tiny logo charm beside the bow)


----------



## angelicskater16

My newest Hermes mules.


----------



## skyqueen

Tory Burch Liana Ballet flats...half price. Better then I thought they'd be!


----------



## shoes4ever

CrazyCool01 said:


> Are they true to size please ?


Oops sorry for the delayed reply. just saw this. Yes, they are true to size. I read that they run small so moved up a size and they were just too big, had to return them. TTS also feels a bit roomy. Guess once the stretch out more with wear i may need to use an insole of some type. Hope this helps.


----------



## shoes4ever

Christian Louboutin Corsankle flats


----------



## shoes4ever

Christian Louboutin Moon flats


----------



## shoes4ever

barbie_86 said:


> OMG these are fab! And perfect for the party season!


Thank You  I wore them for Christmas lunch and got loads of compliments and head turns


----------



## Pollie-Jean

As always on the safe, comfortable side


----------



## mzbaglady1

Christian Louboutin Simple Bille flat sandals.


----------



## wee drop o bush

I ordered a pair of DvF Frankie Sandals today from Net a Porter, cannot wait till they arrive this Wednesday 
I’m a size 34.5/35 so I ordered a US size 5. I hope they’re not too big


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Nike 97 Panache


----------



## wee drop o bush

wee drop o bush said:


> I ordered a pair of DvF Frankie Sandals today from Net a Porter, cannot wait till they arrive this Wednesday
> I’m a size 34.5/35 so I ordered a US size 5. I hope they’re not too big



My shoes arrived, they’re perfect. I had not any black strappy sandals, and I am too short to wear sandals with black ankle straps. I also wanted them to be dressy. So these are exactly what I was looking for, and they fit well. I love them


----------



## REAHKHAYE

fashionmaven999 said:


> So unique! Can you post a modeling picture? I have never seen this style before




Thank you and sorry for the late reply been catching up with work and things after the holidays ...and I'm still in holiday mode lol.

Indeed they are very unique I was going for the nude color but when I saw these I was like these are the ones I want lol...

I will post some pics later tonight or tomorrow and will get back at you ^_^


----------



## REAHKHAYE

Gemmastone said:


> So cute [emoji177]


Thank you


----------



## MahoganyQT

Nike wedges and Tory Burch Minnie Travel Sandals. I actually have the sandals in 3 colors. They are so simple and practical.


----------



## Selenet

These Burberry booties [emoji3590]


----------



## REAHKHAYE

fashionmaven999 said:


> So unique! Can you post a modeling picture? I have never seen this style before



Hi fashionmaven999/everyone,
Here you go hope this is helpful


----------



## meowmix318

REAHKHAYE said:


> Hi fashionmaven999/everyone,
> Here you go hope this is helpful [emoji2]


Great color and design


----------



## REAHKHAYE

meowmix318 said:


> Great color and design


Thanks meowmix318


----------



## kimchi10

Got all of these in 2018/2019 so far. Just started my shoe collection!



Saint Laurent - Rock 40 Zip Bootie
Saint Laurent - Blake 40 Jodhpup
Buscemi - Womens 40MM Bow Satin - Tonal Black with Gold Locks
Tods - Double T Mule
Prada - Calazture Donna
Valentino - Studwrap Leather Mule Sandal


----------



## fashionmaven999

REAHKHAYE said:


> Hi fashionmaven999/everyone,
> Here you go hope this is helpful



Wow! I love them! They look fantastic on you.  Are they easy to walk in?


----------



## REAHKHAYE

fashionmaven999 said:


> Wow! I love them! They look fantastic on you.  Are they easy to walk in?


Thank you fashionmaven999!

Yes surprisingly easy to walk in, I was a bit scared in the beginning.  But I do admit I will need to get used to them so I wont be as conscious when I first used them.  Plus I really think the heel height helped, if I got the higher ones, I must have made a fool of myself lol

But definitely enjoyed them last weekend, so looking forward to using them this wekeend and the future events


----------



## Natifim

Just bought! Im so in love!


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

kimchi10 said:


> Got all of these in 2018/2019 so far. Just started my shoe collection!
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent - Rock 40 Zip Bootie
> Saint Laurent - Blake 40 Jodhpup
> Buscemi - Womens 40MM Bow Satin - Tonal Black with Gold Locks
> Tods - Double T Mule
> Prada - Calazture Donna
> Valentino - Studwrap Leather Mule Sandal



LOVE all of them. Esp the buscemi bow ones!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Natifim said:


> Just bought! Im so in love!
> 
> View attachment 4318220



 enjoy.  
I have a pair of Jimmy Choo Abel in coarse black glitter, I got them in 2014.


----------



## kimchi10

PradaforRada said:


> LOVE all of them. Esp the buscemi bow ones!!


Thanks! I never know how to wear them though LOL haha


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

kimchi10 said:


> Thanks! I never know how to wear them though LOL haha


Hmm. I can def see it with nice ankle jeans, tee and a crossbody. Or with ankle pants and a casual blouse on fridays to work lol.


----------



## kimchi10

PradaforRada said:


> Hmm. I can def see it with nice ankle jeans, tee and a crossbody. Or with ankle pants and a casual blouse on fridays to work lol.


Oh thanks! I’ll def try to wear them more when the weather gets warmer! ☺️


----------



## Shoeceratops

Stuart Weitzman, Upsy wedges in Hibiscus Aniline.

Update to my Collection Of Impractical Shoes! Just got these from TRR because they had my name on them (well, not really, but they do combine some of my most favorite colors which is basically the same thing...). Now I wait for warmer, drier weather since these are happy summer shoes!

(I do need to buff out some scuffs on the sides)


----------



## skyqueen

Love the Sam Edelman flats...my 3rd pair. They run a bit narrow and the price is right 
BTW...I'm jealous of all the gals that can wear high heels, look great and can walk in them


----------



## Monique1004

The Row Coco snake skin mules


----------



## Straight-Laced

Monique1004 said:


> The Row Coco snake skin mules
> View attachment 4325808
> View attachment 4325809
> View attachment 4325810


Love !!!


----------



## LVjf5

Can’t wait for summer.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Pink Nine West, a Miu Miu knock off and L'Autre Chose...looking forward to styling both of these soon.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

mistake


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Luv2Scoop said:


> Pink Nine West, a Miu Miu knock off and L'Autre Chose...looking forward to styling both of these soon.


I have the same pair of Nine Wests in black, and people are always telling me how cute they are! They're very comfy as well - you can go all day in them. Love the color of the blue shoes as well!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVjf5 said:


> Can’t wait for summer.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330871


Love the Orans so much. I had a pair and need a better size. Do you find true to size?


----------



## Luv2Scoop

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I have the same pair of Nine Wests in black, and people are always telling me how cute they are! They're very comfy as well - you can go all day in them. Love the color of the blue shoes as well!


I noticed they had black, only they didn't have my size and I've got a Mary Jane with two black straps by Prada . Both pairs came from YOOX!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love the Orans so much. I had a pair and need a better size. Do you find true to size?



I have Oasis and Orans in all leathers (except for croc - too stiff for me) and many colours and find them all true to size


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I have Oasis and Orans in all leathers (except for croc - too stiff for me) and many colours and find them all true to size


Thanks, I have only owned one pair, I am usually a 36 in flats, I ordered a 37 based on fit and they felt floppy on me. I think I had the wrong size and want to give them another try. I appreciate your input.


----------



## LVjf5

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love the Orans so much. I had a pair and need a better size. Do you find true to size?



Yes! I was a little skeptical because I ordered them online without trying them on. But bought my TTS and they are perfect!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVjf5 said:


> Yes! I was a little skeptical because I ordered them online without trying them on. But bought my TTS and they are perfect!


Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## MMG123

Monique1004 said:


> The Row Coco snake skin mules
> View attachment 4325808
> View attachment 4325809
> View attachment 4325810


Do they run true to size? Like if you're a 7, did you buy the 37? Thanks


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Yet another pair of Prada's; managed to pick them up on eBay


----------



## rosiier

Preloved, hardly worn! Regret not buying this collection years back


----------



## Monique1004

MMG123 said:


> Do they run true to size? Like if you're a 7, did you buy the 37? Thanks



Sorry for the late reply. I'm US6 but got this pair in 6.5 & it was fine for some reason. I didn't have a chance to try sz 6 since it was sold out. The low heel version in 6 fit me fine as well.


----------



## Luxlynx

Could not decide so i keept them both and i lvoe them. 
So good price i could not resist. 260 euro and 300 euro for the one with fur from Bottega Veneta.


----------



## Natifim

wee drop o bush said:


> enjoy.
> I have a pair of Jimmy Choo Abel in coarse black glitter, I got them in 2014.


They are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

These arrived on Wednesday afternoon yippy! Pink double-strap Prada Mary Janes 
I've got them in a pale grey as well.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

These arrived today, I can't believe I found them after looking at the latest Chloe Perry pump that is virtually sold out. Someone had these beauties on e-Bay and thankfully they were in my size and a lovely chocolate brown. I plan to wear them next week on my latest trip.


----------



## Nami13

SisiEko said:


> Just got these. Nude Prada pumps for the win.
> 
> How high are these if you don’t mind
> View attachment 4251527


----------



## Natifim

I bought this pump from Pollini. I really liked, but it was a bit overpriced.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Christian Dior clogs.


----------



## loves

I really should not get another pair of sneakers. So this is my last pair for 2019...


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

loves said:


> I really should not get another pair of sneakers. So this is my last pair for 2019...
> View attachment 4366713



They look very futuristic. Are they comfortable? Heavy or light? TTS?


----------



## loves

Sheikha Latifa said:


> They look very futuristic. Are they comfortable? Heavy or light? TTS?



i will be wearing them tomorrow, get back to you on thoughts. TTS, am a 36 and got a 36.


----------



## loves

@Sheikha Latifa Wore them today for several hours and I took public transport. I was expecting some pain or soreness because the leather felt hard since it is a new pair but my feet were fine. I wore low ankle socks so the back of the shoe was rubbing against me but there was no pain although I noticed my skin looked a little red when I got home. I think I will wear them with higher socks till the leather softens. They did not feel heavy to me either. So far, loving them.


----------



## enensweety

Ferragamo Gavina, just in time for spring


----------



## wee drop o bush

enensweety said:


> View attachment 4370119
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Gavina, just in time for spring



Beautiful


----------



## MdRs

Sneakers VOILE BLANCHE. Very comfy.


----------



## alisajoycee

GhstDreamer said:


> Got this yesterday - stuart weitzman thigh high black boots (with a one inch platform!) I totally love them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I did put on a pair of black tights after - just wanted to take the picture without the tights first, though it got pretty warm by the afternoon)



Are you walk comfortably after wearing it..


----------



## fendifemale

Adrienne Vittadini Nalani boots


----------



## wee drop o bush

I ordered these custom little cuties today, there’s a 5 week wait for delivery. That’s not a problem, I should have them by the beginning of May 








I have a soft spot for Converse sneakers


----------



## barbie_86

MiuMiu kitten heels for my friends wedding. In love.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

barbie_86 said:


> View attachment 4378263
> 
> MiuMiu kitten heels for my friends wedding. In love.



Very cute!


----------



## enensweety

Balenciaga Knife Mules [emoji173]️


----------



## Anisa96

Cole Haan Grandpro. I'm all about comfort shoes these days.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

enensweety said:


> View attachment 4380017
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Knife Mules [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380019
> View attachment 4380020



I so much love the look!
But they are so unkind to me. Definitely not for a wide foot.
Are you feeling comfortable wearing them?


----------



## wee drop o bush

enensweety said:


> View attachment 4380017
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Knife Mules [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380019
> View attachment 4380020



Wow, those are stunning! 
I find mules too painful to wear since I had orthopaedic surgery for a broken leg and ankle; I have mules that I can’t really wear any more


----------



## enensweety

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I so much love the look!
> But they are so unkind to me. Definitely not for a wide foot.
> Are you feeling comfortable wearing them?


I can tell it needs to be broken in, but I do have narrow feet so it should be okay after a couple of wears


----------



## enensweety

wee drop o bush said:


> Wow, those are stunning!
> I find mules too painful to wear since I had orthopaedic surgery for a broken leg and ankle; I have mules that I can’t really wear any more


Aaaww I'm sorry about that!  Hopefully you will fully recover and be able to wear your beauties in the near future!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

wee drop o bush said:


> Wow, those are stunning!
> I find mules too painful to wear since I had orthopaedic surgery for a broken leg and ankle; I have mules that I can’t really wear any more



Get better! 
I find many shoes painful but we live at the time when there are plenty of styles to choose from. Just not these Bs for us... but they look gorgeous!


----------



## Venessa84

I don’t usually post my sneakers but felt the need to post this twinning moment with my 2 year old with these neon yellow Nike Air Force 1s


----------



## fendifemale

Venessa84 said:


> I don’t usually post my sneakers but felt the need to post this twinning moment with my 2 year old with these neon yellow Nike Air Force 1s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380960


You just tugged on my ovaries.


----------



## fendifemale

Outlet cop and boots came in.


----------



## fendifemale

Ordered these last night. 
Report Liola


----------



## enensweety

enensweety said:


> I can tell it needs to be broken in, but I do have narrow feet so it should be okay after a couple of wears



Update: I used them the entire day yesterday and they are surprisingly comfortable! I expected to get sore feet, but not the case [emoji5]


----------



## P.Y.T.

I’m obsessed with my $30 studded mules from nordstrom rack!


----------



## barbie_86

Valentino RS slides


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

barbie_86 said:


> Valentino RS slides
> View attachment 4386946





I have them in 4 colours. Very good for poolside


----------



## barbie_86

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4388721
> 
> I have them in 4 colours. Very good for poolside



Hoping they're comfy as if so I plan to get them in black and possibly bright pink. Wore them the other night and they rubbed a bit on my toe so will wait and see how they go


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mine and DS1s.
Evidently I have zero fashion influence on him.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

barbie_86 said:


> Hoping they're comfy as if so I plan to get them in black and possibly bright pink. Wore them the other night and they rubbed a bit on my toe so will wait and see how they go



I also have them in black, bright pink and grey. They do sometimes rub. After all, it’s rubber. I always carry tube toe protectors with me for such occasions


----------



## barbie_86

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I also have them in black, bright pink and grey. They do sometimes rub. After all, it’s rubber. I always carry tube toe protectors with me for such occasions



Not heard of those, will check them out! TBH I mostly plan to wear them from hotel to pool lol but would like to be able to wear them to the bar/supermarket without too much pain. I love the look of them though and the fact they're rubber (and fairly cheap) so no worries about ruining them


----------



## Elena S

Getting summer ready with these ATP Atelier sandals


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

barbie_86 said:


> Not heard of those, will check them out! TBH I mostly plan to wear them from hotel to pool lol but would like to be able to wear them to the bar/supermarket without too much pain. I love the look of them though and the fact they're rubber (and fairly cheap) so no worries about ruining them



Real solution for rubbing - choose skin colour


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

BBC said:


> Mine and DS1s.
> Evidently I have zero fashion influence on him.
> 
> View attachment 4389972


I’m sure that’s what they are saying to their friends when apologising for our outfits
(My daughter has those trainers and I wear Oasises


----------



## Panzerfeline

Sandals from Acne.


----------



## FluffyMouse

Preloved Gucci bamboo buckle boots


----------



## ColdSteel

New Superga x Deer Dana sneakers. My first pair! Interesting sizing but they fit!


----------



## SEWDimples

Luv2Scoop said:


> These arrived on Wednesday afternoon yippy! Pink double-strap Prada Mary Janes
> I've got them in a pale grey as well.
> View attachment 4350170


Gorgeous! Love the color and heel. Enjoy.



fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4377161
> 
> Adrienne Vittadini Nalani boots


Very sexy. 



wee drop o bush said:


> I ordered these custom little cuties today, there’s a 5 week wait for delivery. That’s not a problem, I should have them by the beginning of May
> View attachment 4378016
> 
> View attachment 4378017
> 
> View attachment 4378018
> 
> View attachment 4378019
> 
> I have a soft spot for Converse sneakers


Me too! I love these. How can you order custom converse? I normally buy mine from any local discount store.


----------



## wee drop o bush

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous! Love the color and heel. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> Very sexy.
> 
> 
> Me too! I love these. How can you order custom converse? I normally buy mine from any local discount store.



Thanks  
I ordered them from the Converse website https://www.converse.com/uk/en/landing-design-your-own?nav_fo=topnav-customise-experience-customhome 
I live in Northern Ireland so was able to use the European webstore. It was such fun _designing_ them


----------



## SEWDimples

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks
> I ordered them from the Converse website https://www.converse.com/uk/en/landing-design-your-own?nav_fo=topnav-customise-experience-customhome
> I live in Northern Ireland so was able to use the European webstore. It was such fun _designing_ them


Thanks for the info. I'll do some research.


----------



## Elena S

Got a few packages recently 

Blue espadrilles from Castañer:


Black slides from Flattered:


Gorgeous black suede sandals from by Far:


Nubuck Common Projects Achiles:


Dolce&Gabbana Portofino sneakers:


Prada Cloudbust sandals:


----------



## fendifemale

Kate Spade bow espadrilles


----------



## SEWDimples

Found two nice pair of shoes at the consignment store.

Donald Pliner - Never worn, leather sole and leather & suede combo.  Ferragamo cream shoes.


----------



## Lothruin

Just picked up these three pairs of Ferragamos for $4 a pair. None of them are my size, but of course at that price I had to get them and find a home later. The loafers are a Boutique item, and missing an insole, but still beautiful.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

They are exclusive - I couldn’t help it


----------



## kbell

Sheikha Latifa said:


> They are exclusive - I couldn’t help it
> View attachment 4412332
> View attachment 4412333
> View attachment 4412334
> View attachment 4412335



So Pretty!! [emoji173]️


----------



## ElenaC

John Lewis Stella black suede boots


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kennel & Schmenger sneaker and Birkenstock sandals


----------



## hokatie

My new aquazzura flat have just arrived today ❤️


----------



## Elena S

Valentino Rockstud slides in Poudre. I wore them at home only so far, but the sole is so unbelievably  flexible and is very comfortable. Didn't expect that from slides!


----------



## patsku

New Valentino slides, so comfy and light. And Miu miu pumps with a quirky heel, totally obsessed. I just wish it wasn’t snowing right now...


----------



## yayuii

Scored these brand-new Gucci Marmonts on Vestiaire Collective. I have another pair of Marmonts in the suede but they got way too big (size 38)! So I went half a size down to 37.5 and these silver ones are perfect. 

I can wear these shoes all year around too, which is yet another bonus!


----------



## barbie_86

patsku said:


> View attachment 4422479
> View attachment 4422476
> View attachment 4422478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Valentino slides, so comfy and light. And Miu miu pumps with a quirky heel, totally obsessed. I just wish it wasn’t snowing right now...


Both these shoes are on my soon-to-buy list, so weird! How are the Miu Miu's comfort wise?


----------



## Rami00

Love these!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Adidas Campus in beige suede


----------



## hokatie

Rami00 said:


> Love these!!


Love your shoes! May I ask are they comfy for walking?


----------



## Rami00

hokatie said:


> Love your shoes! May I ask are they comfy for walking?


Thank you. The most comfortable pair of heels I own. This is my third pair..I could walk in them all day!


----------



## hokatie

Rami00 said:


> Thank you. The most comfortable pair of heels I own. This is my third pair..I could walk in them all day!


Thank you!


----------



## fendifemale

Don't step on my blue suede shoes!
JCrew driving loafers


----------



## Elena S

Jimmy Choo Alanah sandals in ballet pink. Look kind of beige on the photo though


----------



## patsku

barbie_86 said:


> Both these shoes are on my soon-to-buy list, so weird! How are the Miu Miu's comfort wise?



Well, we've had awful weather all the time so I haven't had a chance to wear them outside yet. I have worn them inside and at first they seemed fine, but now they seem to be slipping off my feet all the time which happens to me with all pumps and is so annoying... so I think I'll have to put some gel inserts in them which will make them a lot less comfy, too.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Elena S said:


> Jimmy Choo Alanah sandals in ballet pink. Look kind of beige on the photo though
> View attachment 4426777



Those are beautiful, I have a pair of JC Portia wedges


----------



## SEWDimples

Went to the outlet for some Adidas sneakers. They had 50% off most shoes in the store. Plus I can fit the kids sizes.

I love black and white or all white sneakers.


----------



## mMary

Sophia Webster


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Ash


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## missmoimoi

Picked up yesterday


----------



## missmoimoi

Rhytons arrived in April


----------



## nvie

Tory Burch 

My third pair of Miller sandals and second pair of Espadrilles. Both 40% off


----------



## fendifemale

Jcrew mules


----------



## Bluepup18

Louis Vuitton FrontRow


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Bluepup18 said:


> Louis Vuitton FrontRow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435755



Comfortable? Light? TTS? Please


----------



## antonio_islander

Just sharing my latest collection


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Thrifted these Tod's driving loafer/ballet flat hybrids for $40!


----------



## rdgldy

Bluepup18 said:


> Louis Vuitton FrontRow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435755


So cute!!  How did you find the sizing on these?


----------



## hokatie

Finally they are arrived ❤️.


----------



## Monique1004

GG midstar


----------



## Elena S

The search for perfect summer sandals is over: meet Stuart Weitzman Nearly Nude in red!


----------



## antonio_islander

They’re quite heavy but the quality of the leather and the details are top notch


----------



## baghagg

Elena S said:


> The search for perfect summer sandals is over: meet Stuart Weitzman Nearly Nude!
> View attachment 4441438


These Sandals are quite lovely.  Are they suede?  Do they come in any other colors?


----------



## Elena S

baghagg said:


> These Sandals are quite lovely.  Are they suede?  Do they come in any other colors?


Yes, mine are in suede, but they also come in plain leather, caviar leather and lamè and in other colors (nude, white, black, blue...).


----------



## Monique1004

Valentino sandals.


----------



## Greenredapple

Ferragamo Garda flats.


----------



## skyqueen

Gucci bee/stars loafers and my Dirty Harry


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## randr21

Chloe booties, 60% off


----------



## SparklehorsetteMadeleine

I picked up these beauties on sale at 24Sevres







I love them! Already gotten compliments.


----------



## Elena S

I think I'm obsessed with sandals (have more on the way )


Birckenstocks
and


Slides from Zara for €30 only! Super comfy and cost just a fraction of what I would have paid for designer or even something like Dune London.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Dior clogs, miu miu booties, Christian Louboutin, Gucci mens boots.


----------



## netter

Just arrived this morning by UPS, both by Josef Seibel: Multicoloured Kingfisher 28 and Grey and Black Kingfisher 17. On the wish list: Kingfisher 26 in Ocean and Kingfisher 28 in Carmine. All for work mostly, but I play in the woods too.


----------



## hokatie

Got this sneakers from the current sales.


----------



## jinji

I wasn’t even looking but I found these sitting quietly on one of the bottom shelves of Nordstrom Rack. I had to take them home!  
*Valentino Uptown 90 fringed leather pumps*


----------



## Sterntalerli

Two pairs of pretty ballerinas. Not sure about the beige ones bc of the lilac and neon. Any idea how to combine them?


----------



## Dextersmom

My recent sandal haul, plus my kitty Walter enjoying the shopping bags.


----------



## hokatie

Dextersmom said:


> My recent sandal haul, plus my kitty Walter enjoying the shopping bags.


May I ask are those Valentino slides on sales at Nordstrom? Thanks!


----------



## Dextersmom

hokatie said:


> May I ask are those Valentino slides on sales at Nordstrom? Thanks!


No, unfortunately nothing I purchased was on sale.


----------



## hokatie

Dextersmom said:


> No, unfortunately nothing I purchased was on sale.


 They’re both gorgeous and nice color that’s why they’re not on sales. I’m now out of budget for shoes  because already bought 4 pairs last month . 
Enjoy your new sandals! Don’t forget to take a picture when you’re wearing.


----------



## antonio_islander

These are very comfortable and light


----------



## P.Y.T.

ASOS & Zara


----------



## StylishMD




----------



## hokatie

With my Choo sandals today


----------



## baghagg

A recent acquisition, half price woohoo!!!


----------



## hokatie

baghagg said:


> A recent acquisition, half price woohoo!!!


Nice! I bought one pairs of Valentino on sales too, but wrong size . I have to return them and they are now not on sales anymore.


----------



## Jochae

Just got these Stuart Weitzman mesh pumps today! But it’s bittersweet because I have the 8.5 which is too small for my right foot, and the 9.5 which is too large for my left foot, even with an insert. So I need the 9!! 

Does anyone know how well mesh on shoes can stretch? Or how to wear a shoe that’s too big for your foot? I really love these plus I got them at a good deal, so I’m trying to figure out how to make them work before I return them and order the size 9 from another store where it’s available but for $200 more....


----------



## randr21

Jochae said:


> Just got these Stuart Weitzman mesh pumps today! But it’s bittersweet because I have the 8.5 which is too small for my right foot, and the 9.5 which is too large for my left foot, even with an insert. So I need the 9!!
> 
> Does anyone know how well mesh on shoes can stretch? Or how to wear a shoe that’s too big for your foot? I really love these plus I got them at a good deal, so I’m trying to figure out how to make them work before I return them and order the size 9 from another store where it’s available but for $200 more....


I've been loving mesh shoes lately too, and these SW pumps are sexy classy! In my experience, mesh doesn't stretch more, so even tho these are a good deal, I'd suggest returning and then stalk sz 9.


----------



## SEWDimples

Jochae said:


> Just got these Stuart Weitzman mesh pumps today! But it’s bittersweet because I have the 8.5 which is too small for my right foot, and the 9.5 which is too large for my left foot, even with an insert. So I need the 9!!
> 
> Does anyone know how well mesh on shoes can stretch? Or how to wear a shoe that’s too big for your foot? I really love these plus I got them at a good deal, so I’m trying to figure out how to make them work before I return them and order the size 9 from another store where it’s available but for $200 more....


These are awesome. So classy and the heel looks manageable. Hope you find your size.


----------



## baghagg

Valentino won my heart this season


----------



## NanciFanci

Picked up these ones! Just in time for summer


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Yaaaaay so excited for these unique/trendy cuties! Coach!


----------



## hokatie

Just bought these cuties for summer.


----------



## randr21

Jochae said:


> Just got these Stuart Weitzman mesh pumps today! But it’s bittersweet because I have the 8.5 which is too small for my right foot, and the 9.5 which is too large for my left foot, even with an insert. So I need the 9!!
> 
> Does anyone know how well mesh on shoes can stretch? Or how to wear a shoe that’s too big for your foot? I really love these plus I got them at a good deal, so I’m trying to figure out how to make them work before I return them and order the size 9 from another store where it’s available but for $200 more....



Hi, check your DM. Sent you something.


----------



## Jochae

randr21 said:


> Hi, check your DM. Sent you something.



Thanks!!!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I purchases my first Prada shoes through Neiman Marcus sale online.  They are from 2017 and I love the distinctive look. They don’t say Prada anywhere but I know...I will pick up at the store in case sizing does not work out.


----------



## hokatie

Found this pairs on sale at Saks Off for half price .


----------



## Kmora

Stuart Weizman Cami sandals! 50% on sale


----------



## Luv2Scoop

wee drop o bush said:


> I ordered these custom little cuties today, there’s a 5 week wait for delivery. That’s not a problem, I should have them by the beginning of May
> View attachment 4378016
> 
> View attachment 4378017
> 
> View attachment 4378018
> 
> View attachment 4378019
> 
> I have a soft spot for Converse sneakers


I love how inventive Converse has become for ladies. I've got pink leather and eyelet navy pairs.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

wee drop o bush said:


> Those are beautiful, I have a pair of JC Portia wedges
> View attachment 4429072


I have a similar style, originally I spotted them designed by Brian Atwood, then Steven knocked them off


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving my new pink shoes


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving my new pink shoes


----------



## Dextersmom

I recently purchased these Manolo sandals.  They are so comfy and easy to wear.  I love them.  They do run 1/2 size small, btw.


----------



## Bagologist

Custom Classic Checkerboard Slip-On Vans.


----------



## Christofle

These limited edition Y3! They are super comfy!


----------



## P.Y.T.

So Kate’s in Macchiato 
Bought these about 6 months ago and forgot I put them in storage ‍♀️ I recently cleaned my storage out an there they were!


----------



## hhl4vr

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4465427
> View attachment 4465428
> View attachment 4465430
> View attachment 4465431
> View attachment 4465432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Kate’s in Macchiato
> Bought these about 6 months ago and forgot I put them in storage ‍♀️ I recently cleaned my storage out an there they were!



They are stunning - what I great find


----------



## Monique1004

New pair of GG superstar


----------



## ClassicJ

Pic posted to bags yesterday but I got the bag to go with these sandals I’m so in love with!


----------



## Gina88

Incredible Isabel Marant Adenn boots ❤


----------



## Love_N_Lune

ClassicJ said:


> Pic posted to bags yesterday but I got the bag to go with these sandals I’m so in love with!


I have never heard of this brand.  I just bought a pair of Tory Burch Millers on sale but your sandals blow them out of the water!!! Any info you can provide on the brand?


----------



## ClassicJ

Freebird by Steven. Hand stitched leather, excellent quality, these are called Vallerta and color is brown. I’ll be getting more!


----------



## ClassicJ

I actually started with a pair of boots, now I have boots, sandals, the tote and a clutch/crossbody on the way. Lol!


----------



## Jochae

Just got these Givenchy boots today!! I originally tried to order two pairs from Nordstrom and BOTH orders got cancelled! I randomly refreshed the page where the shoes had been sold out for a week and miraculously, there she was. The size 9. And only one left. I bought two other shoes with it because I didn’t even want to waste time removing items from my cart, haha! I originally saw these on the Instagramer ezrawilliams back in March and fell in love with them. So happy I got them and at 60% off!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Birks / Papillo


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Jochae said:


> Just got these Givenchy boots today!! I originally tried to order two pairs from Nordstrom and BOTH orders got cancelled! I randomly refreshed the page where the shoes had been sold out for a week and miraculously, there she was. The size 9. And only one left. I bought two other shoes with it because I didn’t even want to waste time removing items from my cart, haha! I originally saw these on the Instagramer ezrawilliams back in March and fell in love with them. So happy I got them and at 60% off!


Omg so gorgeous! I love those! Congrats on a great steal!!


----------



## Sterntalerli

Jochae said:


> Just got these Givenchy boots today!! I originally tried to order two pairs from Nordstrom and BOTH orders got cancelled! I randomly refreshed the page where the shoes had been sold out for a week and miraculously, there she was. The size 9. And only one left. I bought two other shoes with it because I didn’t even want to waste time removing items from my cart, haha! I originally saw these on the Instagramer ezrawilliams back in March and fell in love with them. So happy I got them and at 60% off!


Would love to see how you style them!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

3 pairs of Chanel


----------



## Dextersmom

Sheikha Latifa said:


> 3 pairs of Chanel


So pretty!!! I bought the "flip flop" version of your pearl sandals.  Will try to post a pic later.


----------



## Dextersmom

My new sandals.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dextersmom said:


> My new sandals.


I wanted them too. But decided that 4 pairs is enough


----------



## Dextersmom

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I wanted them too. But decided that 4 pairs is enough


I know just what you mean.


----------



## fendifemale

Zara calf hair mules


----------



## fendifemale

Jcrew Raffia Mules


----------



## WillstarveforLV




----------



## WillstarveforLV




----------



## hhl4vr

WillstarveforLV said:


> View attachment 4471324


Love the color of these


----------



## WillstarveforLV

hhl4vr said:


> Love the color of these


Thank you!


----------



## patsku

These sale finds, Nicholas Kirkwood sandals. Still a bit on the fence whether to keep them or not.


----------



## bodybuild36

CL Madmonicas and GG for soccer and football games.  Green is the color for both of my teams


----------



## inverved

My spending has gone a bit crazy lately, but today when I came across my dream shoes at 30% off in my size, I couldn't say no. Now, I can tick them off my wishlist. These are the Alaia Bombe 90 in black leather.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Chanel Espadrilles x 2 :


----------



## maxx

My beautiful new Rene Caovillas...


----------



## fendifemale

patsku said:


> These sale finds, Nicholas Kirkwood sandals. Still a bit on the fence whether to keep them or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4477269
> View attachment 4477270


Love these!♡


----------



## audreylita

I'm a huge fan of the Manolo Blahnik lurum and just got them in this soft beige color in lace.


----------



## rachelburton17

Best flat i've ever purchased so far! https://tieks.com/ballerina-pink.html


----------



## shoes+handbags

My new Silver Lake Tieks with the holiday flower.


----------



## StarBrite310

Dextersmom said:


> I recently purchased these Manolo sandals.  They are so comfy and easy to wear.  I love them.  They do run 1/2 size small, btw.


I just purchased these exact same brown sandals today and I love them too! However I have a question on sizing. I also went up a half size from a 7 to a 7 1/2 but upon trying them on at home, I’m even wondering if I might need the 8! The 7 1/2 fits me but I worry my heel is right at the end. Do yours fit like a glove in that sense or is there any room? I can’t imagine I’d be an 8 since I normally wear a 7 but I dunno...


----------



## audreylita

StarBrite310 said:


> I just purchased these exact same brown sandals today and I love them too! However I have a question on sizing. I also went up a half size from a 7 to a 7 1/2 but upon trying them on at home, I’m even wondering if I might need the 8! The 7 1/2 fits me but I worry my heel is right at the end. Do yours fit like a glove in that sense or is there any room? I can’t imagine I’d be an 8 since I normally wear a 7 but I dunno...


That's the susa and he's made this shoe for years, both in a flat and kitten heel.  I have several of this style in both heels and various skins.  I am a true size 38 and starting to push into 38 1/2 in some styles in his shoes (every model fits differently).  I have not purchased a new susa in at least a year but all of my kitten heels are size 37 1/2, I have tried it recently and would definitely take it in size 38 with new production.  The flats I have all size 38 and they fit me perfectly but again have not tried it this season so would likely size up as well.  His shoes are all hand made so sizing can change a tad with each new season a shoe is produced (either way, up or down).  This shoe will stretch with wear which will make it even more comfy, and I love that you can't slip out of it because of its design.  Of all his sandals, this has been a favorite of mine for years.


----------



## Dextersmom

StarBrite310 said:


> I just purchased these exact same brown sandals today and I love them too! However I have a question on sizing. I also went up a half size from a 7 to a 7 1/2 but upon trying them on at home, I’m even wondering if I might need the 8! The 7 1/2 fits me but I worry my heel is right at the end. Do yours fit like a glove in that sense or is there any room? I can’t imagine I’d be an 8 since I normally wear a 7 but I dunno...


I also tried on a full size larger, but the straps were a little too loose and there was a small gap.  My SA said they would stretch and mold to the foot a bit, so he did not recommend I go up any more than 1/2 size.  My 38.5's (I am a true 38) fit perfectly and my heels are at the end, but not over, so I know what you are saying.  The more you wear them, the better they get.


----------



## StarBrite310

Dextersmom said:


> I also tried on a full size larger, but the straps were a little too loose and there was a small gap.  My SA said they would stretch and mold to the foot a bit, so he did not recommend I go up any more than 1/2 size.  My 38.5's (I am a true 38) fit perfectly and my heels are at the end, but not over, so I know what you are saying.  The more you wear them, the better they get.


Thank you so much for your help! I just tried them on again and they seem to fit okay today. I think my feet were just a little swollen last night from walking all afternoon. But as you said too, they definitely "just fit" with barely any extra room, however I'm glad to know that the more I will wear them they will get better


----------



## StarBrite310

audreylita said:


> That's the susa and he's made this shoe for years, both in a flat and kitten heel.  I have several of this style in both heels and various skins.  I am a true size 38 and starting to push into 38 1/2 in some styles in his shoes (every model fits differently).  I have not purchased a new susa in at least a year but all of my kitten heels are size 37 1/2, I have tried it recently and would definitely take it in size 38 with new production.  The flats I have all size 38 and they fit me perfectly but again have not tried it this season so would likely size up as well.  His shoes are all hand made so sizing can change a tad with each new season a shoe is produced (either way, up or down).  This shoe will stretch with wear which will make it even more comfy, and I love that you can't slip out of it because of its design.  Of all his sandals, this has been a favorite of mine for years.


Thank you so much for your input on this. It's much appreciated!


----------



## TiTi78

I have been wanting these shoes since they came out last year but my budget was like "ma'am....no" lol Got them during the Net A Porter sale and got an additional 15% off during the flash sale. Happy is an understatement!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I was in Iceland recently and super excited to support local designers. This label is Kron by KronKron and the designers are two locals, a husband and wife duo. They run the store and design everything and they have two kids! It was so crazy to see the designer running to the back to get my shoe size. Very hardworking, creative, and lovely couple. 

The shoes themselves are very beautiful. If I had to complain, I would wish the soles were stitched, not glued, but with the tax refund they only cost me $250 so that's very fair. They look like tweed but they're actually woven suede. Fully leather lined and so comfy and soft inside. They have an interesting combined rubber/leather outsole, and great traction. The wood heel is beautiful. They're handmade in Spain, and they only make 12 of each size in each style! They look so beautiful on the foot!


----------



## LV_BB

I’ve never had sandals like this, not sure if I love it yet


----------



## Pollie-Jean

these platform Birks / Papillio


----------



## Elena S

Scored two pairs of Tod’s pumps in amazingly soft navy and gray suede during My Theresa sale! They run half a size bigger.


----------



## Purrsey

RV Flats.


----------



## P.Y.T.

So I’ve been on the hunt for a pair simple black leather t-strap heels for a while! I have the nudist but wanted a higher heel! So I started googling and I found a site called, Revolve.com Now I remember ordering a few things from them but that was about 10 years ago. Anyway, I clicked on the site and there they were! It was exactly what I wanted. The heel is 5” just like I wanted..


----------



## hhl4vr

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4487802
> View attachment 4487803
> View attachment 4487804
> View attachment 4487805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I’ve been on the hunt for a pair simple black leather t-strap heels for a while! I have the nudist but wanted a higher heel! So I started googling and I found a site called, Revolve.com Now I remember ordering a few things from them but that was about 10 years ago. Anyway, I clicked on the site and there they were! It was exactly what I wanted. The heel is 5” just like I wanted..


What a gorgeous high heel and I love the 5" inch heel


----------



## P.Y.T.

hhl4vr said:


> What a gorgeous high heel and I love the 5" inch heel


Me too! It’s hard nowadays to find a simple and sexy 5” heel without a bow, studs, flower ornament or some type of design!


----------



## shoes4ever

Givenchy triangle logo heel booties - i saw these posted on this thread a few days ago and hunted one down in my size. Luckily i found a pair. Though sadly they were full price and not on sale. Couldn’t resist buying them. Super chic and comfy, now if only summer would hurry along and end!


----------



## mzbaglady1

shoes4ever said:


> Givenchy triangle logo heel booties - i saw these posted on this thread a few days ago and hunted one down in my size. Luckily i found a pair. Though sadly they were full price and not on sale. Couldn’t resist buying them. Super chic and comfy, now if only summer would hurry along and end!
> 
> View attachment 4490265


These did pop back up on the full line Nordstrom.com website for at least 60 to 70% off.


----------



## shoes4ever

mzbaglady1 said:


> These did pop back up on the full line Nordstrom.com website for at least 60 to 70% off.


Yes, that was the first place i looked, but they were sold out on Nordstrom online. Oddly these are on sale only on US based sites/ retailers. Full price at my local Givenchy Boutiques and EU online retailers.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Pollie-Jean said:


> these platform Birks / Papillio


I just bought a pair of Birkenstock shoes similar to this pair. They are so comfortable!


----------



## audreylita

shoes4ever said:


> Givenchy triangle logo heel booties - i saw these posted on this thread a few days ago and hunted one down in my size. Luckily i found a pair. Though sadly they were full price and not on sale. Couldn’t resist buying them. Super chic and comfy, now if only summer would hurry along and end!
> 
> View attachment 4490265


----------



## EmmaPeel

I am so excited! 

I‘ve never had luck in the past season sales. Either I couldn‘t get my hands on the right color or the correct size was already sold out.

These two beauties I found at mytheresa and NAP:


----------



## fendifemale

Jcrew Espadrilles


----------



## s3raph1nas

My old pair of white sneakers from Zara just aren't that white anymore, so I decided to upgrade! These are the Bronx Jaxstar white sneakers.


----------



## Kmora

Bought these pre-loved Alexander Wang booties. Don’t know the name of the model (please tell me if you know).





I know pre-loved shoes aren’t for everyone but I have been drooling for these some years but couldn’t justify the price. And then I found these, in my size, my prefered colour way and in excellent condition - for 100€. It was just meant to be


----------



## randr21

Kmora said:


> Bought these pre-loved Alexander Wang booties. Don’t know the name of the model (please tell me if you know).
> 
> View attachment 4493451
> View attachment 4493452
> 
> 
> I know pre-loved shoes aren’t for everyone but I have been drooling for these some years but couldn’t justify the price. And then I found these, in my size, my prefered colour way and in excellent condition - for 100€. It was just meant to be



I have these and they're the gabi boots. Very cool and you got an amazing deal! Congrats.


----------



## Christina2

Just bought 2 pairs of these super pointy pumps. To me a pair of really high pumps can never be too pointy - lol.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...4.0&pvid=7ce44636-9ce9-46b3-81db-2500980be0ed


----------



## Purrsey

RV D’orsay Taupe


----------



## Gina88

Sarah Flint Emma slingbacks, I got the blue ones on sale, they are pretty comfy and versatile I would say. 
The tortoise slingbacks in patent leather are amazing!


----------



## Fally420

My new Castañer Carina Espadrilles in rojo rubi match my NeoNoé


----------



## kit21088

Guys! 

I am new to this forum and I had a questions about a pair of shoes I am searching high and wide. Apologies if this is not the right place for this post.

I have been looking for the white frontrow trainer by LV (both with LV and circle, as the "v"), have contacted LV who informed me that this is a seasonal Spring/Summer 19 piece and is no longer being produced. But it is still on their website and I have seen people who have bought them out of season. So I am confused. Has anyone been able to get their hands on a pair of white frontrow sneakers? 

Kit


----------



## snibor

kit21088 said:


> Guys!
> 
> I am new to this forum and I had a questions about a pair of shoes I am searching high and wide. Apologies if this is not the right place for this post.
> 
> I have been looking for the white frontrow trainer by LV (both with LV and circle, as the "v"), have contacted LV who informed me that this is a seasonal Spring/Summer 19 piece and is no longer being produced. But it is still on their website and I have seen people who have bought them out of season. So I am confused. Has anyone been able to get their hands on a pair of white frontrow sneakers?
> 
> Kit


Which ones?  I just checked US website and several sizes available unless it’s not the one you want. LV keeps items on website long after they are gone and not available. Your best bet is customer service as they can tell you if a store has what you are looking for. I once had them get me a discontinued bag when there were still 2 left in the country   Good luck.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Arizona


----------



## tatertot

First pair posted here I have lots of "fancy" or "high-end" shoes but I just loved these glittery GG sneaks so much that I had to share Thank you for letting me share my excitement


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Chloe Rylee or Roy Suede booties.  There was different names on Saks and Bloomingdales.  Loving these and they are so easy to wear.


----------



## mal

Purrsey said:


> RV D’orsay Taupe


How beautiful!


----------



## Greta_V

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4487802
> View attachment 4487803
> View attachment 4487804
> View attachment 4487805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I’ve been on the hunt for a pair simple black leather t-strap heels for a while! I have the nudist but wanted a higher heel! So I started googling and I found a site called, Revolve.com Now I remember ordering a few things from them but that was about 10 years ago. Anyway, I clicked on the site and there they were! It was exactly what I wanted. The heel is 5” just like I wanted..



OMG! They are INSANE!  Would love to see mod pics!


----------



## shoes4ever

❤️ My new Christian Louboutin Salon de Mars sandals in a Gold/ PVC combo. Super comfy n perfect for summer evenings!


----------



## fendifemale

Took advantage of the Vince Camuto sale.
"Warma" sandals


----------



## Blueberry12

Ted Baker shoes.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kennel & Schmenger


----------



## fendifemale

Blueberry12 said:


> Ted Baker shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4512792
> View attachment 4512793


Adorable!♡


----------



## Blueberry12

fendifemale said:


> Adorable!♡




Thanx!


----------



## barbie_86

Rene Caovilla lace pumps, in LOVE!


----------



## antonio_islander

My latest Gucci additions


----------



## antonio_islander

Balenciaga trend? Why not?


----------



## antonio_islander

G Von She


----------



## fendifemale

Louise et Cie


----------



## artemis8

My new Rene Caovilla Cleo's.  Does anyone have any tips on how to care for the glitter sole?


----------



## randr21

@artemis8 
Search for clear sole guards or protectors on Amazon. RC makes beautiful shoes.


----------



## audreylita

My latest Manolo Blahnik Lurum, in dusty pink velvet, 90 cm heel.  I'm obsessed with this shoe, it is comfortable beyond words and looks amazing with jeans.


----------



## Dextersmom

My Nordstrom recently started carrying Celine shoes and I am in love with the quality.  Here are my first two pairs.


----------



## fendifemale

Dextersmom said:


> My Nordstrom recently started carrying Celine shoes and I am in love with the quality.  Here are my first two pairs.


Are they comfy?


----------



## Dextersmom

fendifemale said:


> Are they comfy?


They are and I can tell they will get even more so as they mold to my feet.


----------



## Fally420

out and about with my new Hilfiger sandals


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Blueberry12 said:


> Ted Baker shoes.





fendifemale said:


> Louise et Cie



Can't say as I've ever seen either brand.  Bows are cool.  Pearls are cool.



----------------------------------

Those Gu.cci things are disgusting though.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Bottega Veneta. Large to size


----------



## Notorious Pink

I had to cave and get these. They will go with everything!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Chanel


----------



## fendifemale

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Can't say as I've ever seen either brand.  Bows are cool.  Pearls are cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Those Gu.cci things are disgusting though.


Thank you! This is my 1st time purchasing this brand.


----------



## Dextersmom

I picked these up last week at Nordstrom.  I couldn't resist the mocha color with rghw, plus the soft footbed.  My husband hates them, but they are sooooo comfy that I don't care.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dextersmom said:


> I picked these up last week at Nordstrom.  I couldn't resist the mocha color with rghw, plus the soft footbed.  My husband hates them, but they are sooooo comfy that I don't care.


Beautiful 
But you know I love Birks


----------



## Dextersmom

Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful
> But you know I love Birks


Thanks Pollie-Jean.  I love them too, tbh.


----------



## Clearblueskies

My new Joseph Cheaney boots - so pleased with these, looking forward to Autumn


----------



## loves

On a seaplane to ban island.
My excuses are tulle boots are so hard to come by,  I have bags and accessories in all the colours of the Pierre Hardy sneakers and no justification needed for The Row's pair of kitten heel mules.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Finally got to wear these Sunday! Lilico Jumbo slide


----------



## Cams

Carolina Herrera sandals 
Gucci heels and Gucci Princeton horsebit leopard print


----------



## laurasaprincess

I’m in love!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I love, pale blue and I love this Tabitha Simmons Flat Rise Ballerina from Farfetch


----------



## B4GBuff

It's a Givenchy birthday this year! I just ordered a GV3 bag and now these I got off Poshmark (description said they have never  been worn and they are new release this season anyway). They just happened to be my size!! So I got them for 700 instead of 1200 CAD. Hope these loafers are comfy AND stylish!


----------



## JVSXOXO

New boots for fall!


----------



## JVSXOXO

laurasaprincess said:


> View attachment 4531039
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m in love!



These are to die for!!!


----------



## DearHaayet

I'm a sucker for all things polka dots


----------



## luiza

Very nice and very sexy, unfortunately today's trend is for flats which have no connections with the elegance of high heels, the 
connoisseur will appreciate and understand that looking good means sometimes some sacrifices for wearing such sexy heels.


----------



## DearHaayet

luiza said:


> Very nice and very sexy, unfortunately today's trend is for flats which have no connections with the elegance of high heels, the
> connoisseur will appreciate and understand that looking good means sometimes some sacrifices for wearing such sexy heels.


Thanks


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## DearHaayet

These are very comfortable.


----------



## audreylita

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4538734


Whose sneakers?


----------



## JVSXOXO

I’m not sure how I feel about the slouch above the ankles, but it might be inevitable. I do like these boots though... Any thoughts? I mean they’re only going to get _more _slouchy, right?


----------



## Brittney6

JVSXOXO said:


> I’m not sure how I feel about the slouch above the ankles, but it might be inevitable. I do like these boots though... Any thoughts? I mean they’re only going to get _more _slouchy, right?
> 
> View attachment 4540317
> View attachment 4540318



I like them! But yes, they likely will slouch more as time goes on.


----------



## laurasaprincess

DearHaayet said:


> These are very comfortable.


Love! Which size is the heel?


----------



## JVSXOXO

Brittney6 said:


> I like them! But yes, they likely will slouch more as time goes on.


Thanks! I like them too, and I'm leaning toward keeping them. It's still a little too warm to wear them where I'm at (although the weather is changing from day to day) but I'm sure they'll look great and I'll learn not to mind the slouch.


----------



## Prufrock613

Converse addict


----------



## shoes+handbags

Prufrock613 said:


> Converse addict


How fun! I love these shoes!


----------



## Prufrock613

shoes+handbags said:


> How fun! I love these shoes!


I have been looking for these Hello Kitty shoes for months!  I bought a pink pair today...and walking out I saw a store that had them!!!  You have no idea how happy I am...I teach, so having fun stuff brightens my day
My principal has over 150 Converse!


----------



## Prufrock613

shoes+handbags said:


> How fun! I love these shoes!


My kindergarten class asked me if I stepped on a rainbow or unicorn poo


----------



## shoes+handbags

Prufrock613 said:


> My kindergarten class asked me if I stepped on a rainbow or unicorn poo


I bet your class loves those shoes!


----------



## Valeed

Ready for Fall


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## JVSXOXO

Valeed said:


> Ready for Fall


 Gorgeous boot! Are they convertible or is the zipper decorative?


----------



## Valeed

JVSXOXO said:


> Gorgeous boot! Are they convertible or is the zipper decorative?


Purely decorative. Just adds the slouchy look


----------



## DearHaayet

laurasaprincess said:


> Love! Which size is the heel?



9 cm


----------



## starrynite_87

The boy I nannied for when I was in college is having his Bar Mitzvah this weekend. Yesterday I realized I had no shoes to go with my dress....This gave me the excuse to order these shoes from Revolve.


----------



## scivolare

I'm waiting on these


----------



## SEWDimples

Prufrock613 said:


> I have been looking for these Hello Kitty shoes for months!  I bought a pink pair today...and walking out I saw a store that had them!!!  You have no idea how happy I am...I teach, so having fun stuff brightens my day
> My principal has over 150 Converse!


Wow! I thought I had a lot, but I really do not compared to your principal. I purchased a née pair of high tops recently for fall. I will post them later.


----------



## carraway

I nabbed these a few weeks ago, but I found these Stuart Weitzman's at Nordstrom Rack in the clearance section for 38 dollars and still amazed I found them! They are so comfortable!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Some Converse I purchased last weekend.


----------



## maxx

Judith Leiber crystal pumps!


----------



## kbell

Needed a good pair of basic black pumps. 70mm is the perfect heel height for me


----------



## randr21

kbell said:


> View attachment 4548419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needed a good pair of basic black pumps. 70mm is the perfect heel height for me


Love a good 70, or even 60 nowadays. Those looks like they fit you perfectly.


----------



## Glamfoxx

Alexander McQueen ankle boots that I finally snagged.


----------



## dotty8

*New Balance* pink sneakers


----------



## fendifemale

WhitehouseBlackmarket calf hair mules


----------



## enensweety

Posting my new black Manolo Hangisi (together with my other shimmery fabric Hangisi) black one is 105mm and the fabric one is 57mm


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Woolrich


----------



## ColdSteel

Trying out pair of Docs #3... I had some spectator style Mary Janes (good fit, just not my style) that I sold to a collector and some Rimba boots I LOVED but were unfortunately a size too big for me and in a fit that thick socks just couldn't help that also found a new loving home.

But these? This pattern was made for me! The 1490 Wild Botanics.


----------



## ColdSteel

Chloe Lauren Scalloped Flats in gold






And these excellent Alfani shoeties for myself and the other bridesmaid in an upcoming wedding. They look so boss with the plum dress and they're so comfortable.


----------



## fendifemale

ColdSteel said:


> Chloe Lauren Scalloped Flats in gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these excellent Alfani shoeties for myself and the other bridesmaid in an upcoming wedding. They look so boss with the plum dress and they're so comfortable.



I love them!


----------



## Prufrock613

Couldn’t decide if they were Golden Girl wallpaper or fun...I’m going with fun.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Prufrock613 said:


> Couldn’t decide if they were Golden Girl wallpaper or fun...I’m going with fun.


Definitely fun!


----------



## Prufrock613

shoes+handbags said:


> Definitely fun!


Thanks girl!
I can work so many black sweaters into these shoes !


----------



## Blyen

Just ordered these...Ralph Lauren Bernardine riding boots


----------



## alin1

I have bought some Timberaland pairs last week from https://www.walk-inmycloset.com/ I am very happy with my choice since they are very comfy and cool. I recommend everyone to have a look. You can find all brands such as Nike, Puma, Adidas, Clarks and etc. Great company with convinient services, where you can buy your shoes online in a very short time.


----------



## Bunn Bags

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel
> View attachment 4540889


Never seen these before, I love them. What’s the style name of these sneakers?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Purchased today. ( Manufacturer: https://lorenzishoes.it/en/ ) The color is a really awesome chestnut brown.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## fendifemale

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Purchased today. ( Manufacturer: https://lorenzishoes.it/en/ ) The color is a really awesome chestnut brown.
> 
> View attachment 4576438
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Phenomenal!♡


----------



## fendifemale

Azalea Wang


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

fendifemale said:


> Phenomenal!♡



Thank you very much!  



fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4577551
> 
> Azalea Wang



Wow. Now that's what I would call phenomenal! If I may say so. 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Christofle

Received my first pair of Dr Martens but they don’t fit at all like those I tried on in store, they feel to be a whole size smaller so it’ll be delayed gratification as I await a new sized up pair.

But for nearly 400$ you would expect a bit more consistency... oh well.


----------



## maggiesze1

My first pair of Tieks in Moonstruck! They are so pretty! Of course the flower topper is gorgeous too!


----------



## kbell

maggiesze1 said:


> My first pair of Tieks in Moonstruck! They are so pretty! Of course the flower topper is gorgeous too!



pretty!


----------



## kbell

One of my girlfriends gifted me these special edition breast cancer awareness Rothys during their buy 1 gift 1 promotion. I’ve always been curious but not enough to buy them... they are super comfy & I’ve worn them almost every day since receiving. Now I want more...


----------



## Christofle

Christofle said:


> Received my first pair of Dr Martens but they don’t fit at all like those I tried on in store, they feel to be a whole size smaller so it’ll be delayed gratification as I await a new sized up pair.
> 
> But for nearly 400$ you would expect a bit more consistency... oh well.



I just received my new pair! Very quick turn around and the new ones are perfect.


----------



## dotty8

Went a little slippers-crazy over the last week


----------



## mal

Went looking for shoes to complement my Halloween outfit. These were too perfect to pass up although they cost more than the rest of my everything LOL. I will cherish and wear them for the rest of my life! And I’m so happy I at least got to wear them once before the temperatures went through the bottom


----------



## hokatie

Gucci Princetown mules


----------



## nvie

Tory Burch Miller in Black patent


----------



## fendifemale

Got these on clearance at Ann Taylor. Margot strappy heel.


----------



## debsmith

First pair of Doc Martens Jadon in soft Pisa leather and these are faux fur lined.  I'm obsessed!


----------



## Luv n bags

I got some really bling  Dr Martens today.  The sequins are black, but can turn silver if you flip the sequins.  Fun shoes!!


----------



## randr21

Prada incoming


----------



## enensweety

Just got these beauties in time for the holidays


----------



## mal

enensweety said:


> Just got these beauties in time for the holidays


Gorgeous, congrats!!


----------



## enensweety

mal said:


> Gorgeous, congrats!!


Thank you, mal!


----------



## Christofle

Splurged on these manual industrial product 01s.


----------



## lovemybabes

Tieks. Rouge suede♥️


----------



## RTA

These Jimmy Choo boots are my favorite purchase of this holiday season. By far!


----------



## baghagg

enensweety said:


> Just got these beauties in time for the holidays


I've never seen two nicer pairs of MB!!!  They look amazing on you!  Enjoy!


----------



## kbell

Black Friday metallic Rothy’s. Camera doesn’t pick up the metallic sparkle well, but it’s there!


----------



## Luv n bags

Two beauties! Sadly, I will be returning them.  Although I love the YSL pair.  What to do?


----------



## fendifemale

Miso Fine said:


> Two beauties! Sadly, I will be returning them.  Although I love the YSL pair.  What to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607010


What's wrong with them?


----------



## Luv n bags

fendifemale said:


> What's wrong with them?



Absolutely nothing.  I just have a ton of heels I never wear.  All designer heels.  But, of course, none like these two [emoji23].  I’m also not a huge fan of wearing obvious labels.  But, both pair are extremely comfy!


----------



## mal

Miso Fine said:


> Absolutely nothing.  I just have a ton of heels I never wear.  All designer heels.  But, of course, none like these two [emoji23].  I’m also not a huge fan of wearing obvious labels.  But, both pair are extremely comfy!


Oh yes I know the feeling LOL. Well maybe it’s more sensible not to keep them but on the other hand when does that stop you?  I love Saint Laurent!  They look pretty wearable


----------



## mal

Got both of these on sale the week before TG.  I have been lusting over the booties for a couple months but, the Optichoc  weren’t even on my radar. Strange since I’m always lusting after white shoes ha ha.  Decided to try them with the nice mark down and, they are adorable on!


----------



## angelicskater16

These baby finally arrived... LE Nike Air Force 1 x PeaceMinusOne


----------



## Christofle

Christofle said:


> Splurged on these manual industrial product 01s.



Just received them but they have a deep scratch on the side. It’s so frustrating how stores don’t properly inspect prior to shipping. You would think they would know how to inspect and pack a 1300$ shoe.


----------



## Renecshoes

I just bought these, essentially new in the box ❤️


----------



## angelicskater16

Picked up some shoes from my favorite designers.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Miu miu sandals.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Just got these today. I’m now debating if I should get the gold one as well.


----------



## Christofle

Just received my new manual industrial product 01s! Super excited for the vachetta to start tanning.


----------



## Christofle

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Just got these today. I’m now debating if I should get the gold one as well.



Gold ones are super cute too!


----------



## Luv n bags

Christofle said:


> Gold ones are super cute too!


Yes!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Timberland


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Finally took the plunge on Alberto Fasciani boots, fit like a glove, you can likely size down a half size. Boot length is 17.36 inches, still a slightly shorter than expected but better than the standard 15 inches boots.


----------



## fendifemale

Antonio Melani pom booties


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Fiorentini & Baker


----------



## dotty8

*RED Valentino* ballet flats


----------



## Sol Ryan

Picked these up at the Saks sale today. Got em for a steal, wore em all afternoon lol...


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Loving the tweed design.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Loving the tweed design.



Me too!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Hi @EmmJay! Will you please let me know that name of the product you recommend to keep white shoes clean? I think I remember you posting something in another thread, but I can’t find it. Thank you so much!


----------



## ap.

Christofle said:


> Just received them but they have a deep scratch on the side. It’s so frustrating how stores don’t properly inspect prior to shipping. You would think they would know how to inspect and pack
> a 1300$ shoe.



I’ve seen these shoes for around $800, a lot less than $1300.  Is there something special about your pair?


----------



## ella524

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Loving the tweed design.


Love the tweed!


----------



## ella524

mal said:


> View attachment 4607063
> View attachment 4607064
> 
> Got both of these on sale the week before TG.  I have been lusting over the booties for a couple months but, the Optichoc  weren’t even on my radar. Strange since I’m always lusting after white shoes ha ha.  Decided to try them with the nice mark down and, they are adorable on!


oh those booties are amazing!


----------



## Christofle

apey_grapey said:


> I’ve seen these shoes for around $800, a lot less than $1300.  Is there something special about your pair?



Nope. They appear to be 995 USD off most websites which translates to 1300 canadian dollars from nearly all retailers.


----------



## ap.

Christofle said:


> Nope. They appear to be 995 USD off most websites which translates to 1300 canadian dollars from nearly all retailers.



Ouch!  I hope you can get a price adjustment.  endclothing.com has them for cheaper than the full retail price you cited.


----------



## Christofle

apey_grapey said:


> Ouch!  I hope you can get a price adjustment.  endclothing.com has them for cheaper than the full retail price you cited.
> View attachment 4626524
> View attachment 4626533



They are a bit less (about 1200 CAD after duties are applied) and 1050 CAD pre duty.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Fiorentini & Baker


----------



## Aerdem

My Prada shoe binge within the past 2 months.


----------



## inch

Bought the MB Hangisi 70 in blue and these Gucci loafers yesterday.. to add to my white orans and black golden goose sneakers so far this trip. Suitcase is struggling to close!


----------



## skyqueen

inch said:


> Bought the MB Hangisi 70 in blue and these Gucci loafers yesterday.. to add to my white orans and black golden goose sneakers so far this trip. Suitcase is struggling to close!


I have these in black...you'll love them! Even Dirty Harry loves them 
Enjoy


----------



## inch

If they’re good enough for Dirty Harry.. haha he’s cute. 

I was tossing up between the black and the white. The black look great also.


----------



## Aerdem

Alexander Wang Jessie mules. So good.


----------



## dotty8

Two more pairs of fluffy slippers


----------



## llogie

Prada quilted sneakers


----------



## Tinder

Got these on sale. Excuse the water drops from spraying them. 
 Celine Berlin cropped ankle boots


----------



## livefire

Bought these Saint Laurent Kiki black leather over the knee high heel dress boots for my wife to start the New Year out right.


----------



## Bluepup18




----------



## Tinder

Couldn’t pass up these beauties on sale! Now just gotta wait for the weather to get better


----------



## mzbaglady1

Caught two pairs on sale. Celine sandals and Saint Laurent. I blew my New Years resolution the same day no more shoes or handbag purchases.


----------



## dotty8

Tinder said:


> Couldn’t pass up these beauties on sale! Now just gotta wait for the weather to get better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4633790



Those Dior ballet flats


----------



## Gabs007

Zanotti and the YSL Lady Ascot boots, I think I might sell the YSL boots, while I like the look of them, they're a bit too Dominatrix for my taste


----------



## JenJBS

Gabs007 said:


> Zanotti and the YSL Lady Ascot boots, I think I might sell the YSL boots, while I like the look of them, they're a bit too Dominatrix for my taste



The Zanotti boots are amazing! Good point about the YSL boots.


----------



## Gabs007

JenJBS said:


> The Zanotti boots are amazing! Good point about the YSL boots.



I really like the YSL boots but they don't work very well with my wardrobe, the Zanotti ones are quite an unusual choice, usually suede makes me pause a bit, with all the rain here, and the patent embellishments, but it works


----------



## fendifemale

Brooks Brothers ruffle tennis shoes


----------



## Elena S

My first Malone Souliers and I'm in love!  They are Maite crystal-buckle satin pumps.


----------



## Christofle

I’ve been looking for new sandals for a while and these ones are quite comfy!


----------



## Christofle

Elena S said:


> My first Malone Souliers and I'm in love!  They are Maite crystal-buckle satin pumps.
> View attachment 4635936
> View attachment 4635937



Gosh those are oh so pretty! Enjoy them!!!


----------



## jehaga




----------



## Jochae

I originally got these Ferragamo's back in Nov. from Nordstrom (full price) and then they dropped down to 70% off during the winter sale!  Luckily, I hadn’t worn them as yet and Nordstrom has a great return policy. So I kindly asked the associate if I could return and then repurchase the shoes and got them for just over $200.  The only bummer is that I have to be careful when walking on stairs or uneven surfaces. I have to walk on stairs on my tip toes. I tried putting my whole foot on a step once and my heel slipped off the edge of the step and some of the rhinestones were ground off. 

But I’m still super happy with them!!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

In last few months I’ve treated myself a few big purchases.  Waiting till spring/summer to wear my new purchases. Classic Gucci tennies. Linen Chanel espadrilles I bought at the Barney’s going out of business sale in NYC and a pair of black leather Chanel espadrilles I just got on my first trip to Paris. 

So pumped that I got both of the Chanel’s at a discount.  Technically the leather Chanel’s were not on sale but they just cost less there vs buying them here.


----------



## Panzerfeline

Got these beauties at 70 % off at Net-a-porter.


----------



## layd3k

jehaga said:


> View attachment 4637740


I absolutely love these!! How do they fit? Very narrow?


----------



## jehaga

layd3k said:


> I absolutely love these!! How do they fit? Very narrow?


They fit TTS and are comfortable. HTH!


----------



## LVjf5

I know it’s still winter but I couldn’t resist! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## baghagg

LVjf5 said:


> I know it’s still winter but I couldn’t resist! Thanks for letting me share


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## LVjf5

baghagg said:


> Gorgeous!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## XCCX

In love!


----------



## innerpeace85

XCCX said:


> In love!
> 
> View attachment 4649985


Twins on this one!! So comfortable and beautiful


----------



## randr21

2nd pair of Prada lug sole boots this season.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Can't wait to wear them


----------



## Jadex-37

Baldinini


----------



## Sferics

Hermes neo...so comfy


----------



## Sferics

Panzerfeline said:


> Got these beauties at 70 % off at Net-a-porter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4641967


Oh wow...like a breath of nothing. These sandals must look so good if one has the right feet.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

GANNI Callie metallic leather ankle boots, found for an absolute steal! I LOVE THEM!!


----------



## Elena S

Here’s my little sales haul! 
Le Monde Beryl satin Venetian mules in olive. 


Two pairs of suede pumps by Gianvito Rossi in wine red and black.


----------



## randr21

Elena S said:


> Here’s my little sales haul! [emoji14]
> Le Monde Beryl satin Venetian mules in olive.
> View attachment 4657984
> 
> Two pairs of suede pumps by Gianvito Rossi in wine red and black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657985
> View attachment 4657986


GV suede is my fave. Love the different toe shapes for different looks. Chunky heel for long haul days too, great buys.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

James Perse Shearling Slides


----------



## Christina2

Loving my new work pumps. Heels are high but not too high. Toes are pointy but not too pointy,


----------



## hhl4vr

Christina2 said:


> Loving my new work pumps. Heels are high but not too high. Toes are pointy but not too pointy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669258


 Wow those are so gorgeous


----------



## Deleted 698298

PorscheGirl said:


> My Bottega Veneta biker boots. The leather is so soft and smushy. They're already broken in, and will just keep getting better.


Hi. Do these run true to size, roomy or small please?


----------



## seeshells78

Elena S said:


> Here’s my little sales haul!
> Le Monde Beryl satin Venetian mules in olive.
> View attachment 4657984
> 
> Two pairs of suede pumps by Gianvito Rossi in wine red and black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657985
> View attachment 4657986


I have just started getting into Gianvito Rossi shoes, I think they're very underrated! Beautiful choices


----------



## Elena S

seeshells78 said:


> I have just started getting into Gianvito Rossi shoes, I think they're very underrated! Beautiful choices


Yes! I think their styles are very classy and extremely comfortable. And the quality is amazing! Another plus is that they often go on sale!


----------



## Jadex-37

Marni


----------



## WishList986

These arrived today!! So gorgeous and really flattering on the foot. Can't wait to wear these all summer!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Birks


----------



## Just.Stine

Nature Footwear and Adidas Sambrose


----------



## Aerdem

Balenciaga Metal 40.


----------



## fendifemale

TR 9 trainers


----------



## Sferics

Just.Stine said:


> View attachment 4695306
> View attachment 4695307
> View attachment 4695308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature Footwear and Adidas Sambrose



These are so cute! 
The colourway is... 
I am "old" but I like Yungblud so the-black-hearts-club-cajoling imprint wouldn't bother me


----------



## guldar83

[QUOTE = "auroraskye, post: 12914533, member: 151268"] Вот две мои последние пары:

От DSW - NYLA Sage (должен прибыть сегодня или завтра, woot!)







From 6pm.com - rsvp Mary-Kate (только что заказал сегодня)






У меня уже есть полдюжины пар оксфордов (по крайней мере ..), но ни один из них КРАСНЫЙ! Я так взволнован. [/ QUOTE]
А здесь нет стеклянных тапочек?


----------



## Elena S

Chloe Sonnie low top sneakers in pink lavender


----------



## Just.Stine

Adidas Sambrose


----------



## kellytheshopper

My new to me Jimmy Choo sandals! I believe these are the Pandora style[emoji5] couldn’t pass up the deal I got on these and my fur baby Allegra seems to approve! Thanks for letting me share, stay healthy everyone xo


----------



## Elena S

ATP Atelier Rosa sandals in khaki brown suede


----------



## antonio_islander

Balenciaga Speed Trainers with clear soles

https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/men/pr...and-transparent-rubber-speed-sneakers/4544911


----------



## Prsgrl

Tory Burch Patos Multi Disk Sandals. They are beautiful! I can’t wait until it’s ok to go out again and I can wear them!


----------



## JuneHawk

Just received this cute pair of Margaux flats from their new limited edition collection.


----------



## Christina2

Had to do it. Normally I'm a 130mm pointy toe pump girl all the way but these heels, these wonderful heels - they just do something to me I can't explain …


----------



## randr21

Low strappy


----------



## xikry5talix

Just.Stine said:


> Adidas Sambrose
> 
> View attachment 4702046
> View attachment 4702047


These are so cute!


----------



## Just.Stine

Adidas Sleek


----------



## wee drop o bush

I got these 85mm Sophia Webster sandals from Net a Porter last autumn, the 85mm heel height was exclusive to Net. I love the colours[emoji3531]


----------



## Just.Stine

My new Ganni sneaks - I know they arent gonna be everyones cup of tea But I Love Them


----------



## hokatie

Roger Vivier sandals for the coming summer


----------



## sugarcherry

I will have my money’s worth on this sandals


----------



## Brigitte031

randr21 said:


> Low strappy
> View attachment 4712990



love these! Do they run TTS for you in width and length?


----------



## randr21

Brigitte031 said:


> love these! Do they run TTS for you in width and length?


For me yes, but I have seen many reviews saying they run half sz small so if you have wider feet, maybe try going up half sz.


----------



## JenJBS

kellytheshopper said:


> My new to me Jimmy Choo sandals! I believe these are the Pandora style[emoji5] couldn’t pass up the deal I got on these and my fur baby Allegra seems to approve! Thanks for letting me share, stay healthy everyone xo
> 
> View attachment 4704397
> View attachment 4704398



So cute!  Perfect for summer!


----------



## mellecyn

Just.Stine said:


> Adidas Sambrose
> 
> View attachment 4702046
> View attachment 4702047


I want these !!


----------



## mellecyn

Aerdem said:


> My Prada shoe binge within the past 2 months.


Love them. When/ where do you get to wear the Prada high heels?


----------



## mellecyn

Just bought these ones yesterday, sorry I have no phone to take a picture of them right now.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

mellecyn said:


> I want these !!


Me too!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

sugarcherry said:


> I will have my money’s worth on this sandals


Hi, can you say how these run? Are they true to size?


----------



## Aerdem

mellecyn said:


> Love them. When/ where do you get to wear the Prada high heels?


Thank you! And generally I date a lot (going out for cocktails and dinners). Cannot wait to resume and wear my heels again!


----------



## Aerdem

New season Prada calf leather slides. Gorgeous quality- leather is luxurious without being too soft and easily damaged.


----------



## sugarcherry

Winter’sJoy said:


> Hi, can you say how these run? Are they true to size?


 I upsize in oran sandals (I got size 39), I am usually 8-8.5 in Valentino leather sandals.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

sugarcherry said:


> I upsize in oran sandals (I got size 39), I am usually 8-8.5 in Valentino leather sandals.


Thank you!


----------



## Christofle

My old ASICS gave out so I made my first post-covid purchase with these lovely y-3 sneakers.


----------



## Elena S

My first Ferragamo shoes, quilted Varinas:


 And these are Pura López sandals. The quality is on par (or probably even better) with Stuart Weitzman for half the price!


----------



## IntheOcean

Elena S said:


> My first Ferragamo shoes, quilted Varinas:
> View attachment 4740307
> 
> And these are Pura López sandals. The quality is on par (or probably even better) with Stuart Weitzman for half the price!
> View attachment 4740308


The Pura López sandals look great on you! So minimalistic yet elegant.


----------



## randr21

These should arrive in a few days.


----------



## randr21

Elena S said:


> My first Ferragamo shoes, quilted Varinas:
> View attachment 4740307
> 
> And these are Pura López sandals. The quality is on par (or probably even better) with Stuart Weitzman for half the price!
> View attachment 4740308


Love a round toe flat. Would you say these are comfy for med to slightly wide feet?  And the Pura sandals are a perfect nude on you.


----------



## Elena S

randr21 said:


> Love a round toe flat. Would you say these are comfy for med to slightly wide feet?


Well, my feet are quite weird: the left one is med to slightly narrow, the right one is med to slightly wide and half a size bigger due to this, so buying shoes can be an ordeal. 
I got these in med width in EUR38/US7.5. They feet perfectly, but I feel that I might need to use an insert in the left one later when they stretch a bit. But that’s just due to my feet being weirdly sized, otherwise I would say they are true to size since I’m almost always EUR38/US7.5 in pumps, sneakers and flats.


----------



## randr21

Elena S said:


> Well, my feet are quite weird: the left one is med to slightly narrow, the right one is med to slightly wide and half a size bigger due to this, so buying shoes can be an ordeal.
> I got these in med width in EUR38/US7.5. They feet perfectly, but I feel that I might need to use an insert in the left one later when they stretch a bit. But that’s just due to my feet being weirdly sized, otherwise I would say they are true to size since I’m almost always EUR38/US7.5 in pumps, sneakers and flats.



Thanks, I don't own any Ferragamos, but always thought their rounded flats looked comfy.  Are these on sale by chance right now?


----------



## Elena S

randr21 said:


> Thanks, I don't own any Ferragamos, but always thought their rounded flats looked comfy.  Are these on sale by chance right now?


I’m yet to wear them, so can’t really say anything about comfort unfortunately. I got them with 20% off from MyTheresa back in March. There must be summer sale there soon, but it looks like almost all the sizes are sold out now...


----------



## Elena S

Another pair of Pura López sandals! Now a pop of color with trendy square toes


----------



## dopedupcupid

Dont have a pic in them, but just got these 4 pairs on sale!

sophia webster x2: 










Rene Caovilla x2:









So excited my first 2 pairs of RC!!


----------



## randr21

Elena S said:


> I’m yet to wear them, so can’t really say anything about comfort unfortunately. I got them with 20% off from MyTheresa back in March. There must be summer sale there soon, but it looks like almost all the sizes are sold out now...



I think I found them on sale, but size guide says Ferragamos you should size down?  E.g. a US 7 should get a Ferragamo size 6.5.  Would you agree that's the case?


----------



## Elena S

randr21 said:


> I think I found them on sale, but size guide says Ferragamos you should size down?  E.g. a US 7 should get a Ferragamo size 6.5.  Would you agree that's the case?


Yeah, it says to size down on MyTheresa as well. I did it first and took 7/37.5, but had to exchange for my regular 7.5/38. What width do they offer at that store? I have C.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Off White


----------



## randr21

Elena S said:


> Yeah, it says to size down on MyTheresa as well. I did it first and took 7/37.5, but had to exchange for my regular 7.5/38. What width do they offer at that store? I have C.


Only C width is offered.


----------



## randr21

BV must have put partnered with Quilted Northern bc the sole is like 4ply ultra plush padded.


----------



## randr21

Pollie-Jean said:


> Off White


Wouldn't have thought to put just a white oversized arrow, but those are some srsly cool runners. Good deal right now?


----------



## shoes+handbags

Frye Lena Low Lace in Lilac. These shoes are so comfortable!


----------



## Elena S

CL Iriza on a manageable 7 cm heel!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Valentino Rockstud Ballerina Flats.


----------



## Just.Stine

My new sandals from Zara


----------



## loves

Ordered this a few weeks ago and just received them.
[emoji170][emoji170]
View attachment 4749704


----------



## s3raph1nas

I desperately needed a pair of casual and comfortable yet pretty summer shoes. I ended up finally joining the espadrille bandwagon with this Zara purchase.


----------



## Monaliceke

My AGS Anastasia Comfort, please ignore my extreme dry feet


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm waiting for these James Perse flip flops from Japan . It'll take a while


----------



## Pollie-Jean

... and birkis ...


----------



## Firstchanellv28

I  bought a sporty pink gold shoes from Puma before the lockdown! It has just arrived!!!!! I’m so excited coz irl matches my Chanel bag!!!!!!!!


----------



## randr21

@Pollie-Jean, your feet will love you in these super comfy looking yet so not boring sandals.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I returned the James Perse flip flops  , they are terribly heavy and chunky  
but these I'll keep , super comfy as always


----------



## goldenfountain

Sharing my latest shoe purchase - J’Adior kitten heel slingbacks in technical fabric. These are my second pair of J’Adior- love the style!


----------



## Prsgrl

I just ordered these today. Can’t wait for them to arrive!


----------



## sugarcherry

Elena S said:


> My first Ferragamo shoes, quilted Varinas:
> View attachment 4740307
> 
> And these are Pura López sandals. The quality is on par (or probably even better) with Stuart Weitzman for half the price!
> View attachment 4740308


The Pura Lopez looks sexy ❤️


----------



## sugarcherry

Loving these sandals


----------



## KittyKat65

Hermes Neo Booties


----------



## Elena S

I finally found a neutral shade suede sandals where my quite narrow feet do not slide forward creating toe overhang  Tabitha Simmons Leticia.



And here is a pair of Staud mules


----------



## dotty8

-* Polo Ralph Lauren* sneakers (white with rose gold details)
- *Guess *black sandals
- *Hogl *red patent courts


----------



## Pollie-Jean

James Perse Velcro Suede Slides


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Chanel espadrilles
Dior flats on sale for 50% off
Stuart weitzman on sale from $450 to $168.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Got these darling Jeffrey Campbell mules from the Nordstrom sale.


----------



## rutabaga

M. Gemi sneakers from their sale (today is the last day)! Love that they come with black and white laces so you can switch up the look.


----------



## Birkinlady123

Giuseppe Zanotti unboxing !

Crudelia 120, from a Ruelala special


----------



## lorihmatthews

A Jimmy Choo purchase from the Nordstrom sale. They price matched Saks. Love adding a little bling to a flat.


----------



## IntheOcean

I've never really been a shoe girl, but these boots totally stole my heart. I saw them and I knew I had to get them, even though it's not really boots season. They fit me perfectly. So comfy and soooo pretty   
Principe di Bologna (aka Rocco P.), calfskin, from 2014, but hardly ever worn.


----------



## so_sofya1985

I’m 7 months pregnant. Just received these.... I guess I’ll breastfeed in them


----------



## layd3k

KittyKat65 said:


> Hermes Neo Booties
> View attachment 4760771
> View attachment 4760773


How do they fit? TTS or barrow? I really want to get these as my winter boots!!!


----------



## KittyKat65

layd3k said:


> How do they fit? TTS or barrow? I really want to get these as my winter boots!!!


I am a 38.5 in all Euro shoes and these fit TTS in 38.5 - with room for thin socks.  They are extremely comfy right out of the box.  I have 2 other pairs of Hermes shows that were only offered in full sizes, so I took a 9 and they worked, but these come in half sizes.  They are truly gorgeous.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Snagged another pair of Jimmy Choo from the Nordstrom sale.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Not sure how many British punk fans are on the forum but I just got in these Sex Pistols Dr Martens. I have another pair on the way, they did an entire collaboration with them.


----------



## am2022

Oooon pls do share your Dior SA !
thanks 
QUOTE="Cutie_angel8823, post: 33892580, member: 488315"]
Chanel espadrilles
Dior flats on sale for 50% off
Stuart weitzman on sale from $450 to $168.

View attachment 4773363


View attachment 4773364


View attachment 4773365

[/QUOTE]


----------



## baghagg

SpeedyJC said:


> Not sure how many British punk fans are on the forum but I just got in these Sex Pistols Dr Martens. I have another pair on the way, they did an entire collaboration with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789534


These are great!


----------



## skyqueen

Donald Pliner sandals...elastic straps, good for narrow feet. Very comfortable!


----------



## dotty8

*Zaxy *bow slides, both in powder pink and black


----------



## mellecyn

My new Gianvito Rossi


----------



## P.Y.T.

My 2 year old daughter’s new pumas


----------



## JenJBS

Gonna be a few months until it's the right weather to wear these...


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

mellecyn said:


> My new Gianvito Rossi




Waves to Mel.  Hi Mel!  Yay Mel!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

randr21 said:


> BV must have put partnered with Quilted Northern bc the sole is like 4ply ultra plush padded.




Those could be really interesting, but it's hard to tell from that picture.


----------



## Elena S

Adidas Superstars and Aquazzura Runway hiking boots


----------



## Sferics

mellecyn said:


> View attachment 4796104
> View attachment 4796105
> 
> 
> My new Gianvito Rossi



This is the perfect Pump!


----------



## am2022

CLs on sale !


----------



## mellecyn

Sferics said:


> This is the perfect Pump!


Thank you  I think so too


----------



## JoeDelRey

The first two heels are from a unknown brand found and Amazon, and my sneakers are from Rihanna’s Fenty Puma line


----------



## Sferics

Super late with this style but I fell in love with the colour and had to search like forever for a pair in the old style without the cloth under the horsebit.
So happy!


----------



## P.Y.T.

My 2 year old newest J’s


----------



## A bottle of Red

New Zanotti shoes! Soo gorgeous- the color is a bit deeper irl than my camera captures


----------



## JenJBS

A bottle of Red said:


> New Zanotti shoes! Soo gorgeous- the color is a bit deeper irl than my camera captures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807978



Fabulous!


----------



## am2022

CL wedges !


----------



## am2022

More views !


----------



## A bottle of Red

JenJBS said:


> Fabulous!


Thank you!


----------



## astromantic

Got 4 pairs this year and I think I’m done. 

Top left: Aravon short wedge boots. Very comfy, easy slip on, and well insulated for Canadian winters

Top right: Madden Girl wedge sandals. Haven’t worn these what with CoVid19  Kind of heavy but I got them for $10 so I figured why not and I like the look

Bottom left: Lauren Ralph Lauren drivers. I have a similar pair in white, leather lining and insole and love wearing them. Had to pick up a pair in black when it went on clearance.

Bottom right: corso como bestie flat, also leather lined and kind of unusual with the asymmetrical cut. I like them but they are a tad big and wider than the usual medium width


----------



## giligy

I was in Soho today and decided to stop by Galeria Melissa on a whim, and they were running a huge sale! All shoes 30-70% off. Found exactly what I have been looking for for years: cute, comfortable shoes to wear on a hot rainy day that do not have laces (yes I am very particular).


----------



## dpgyrl026

I honestly don’t know what’s up with me lately. Maybe it’s me watching the Netflix original Korean drama It’s Okay to Not be Okay which was fashion porn, or maybe it’s the quarantine combined with the Leo in me that is begging to add more pretty in my life , but I suddenly find myself wanting all girly colorful structured bags, dressing in pretty satin midi skirts and embellished dainty shoes.  Totally a break from my neutral time capsule look.  

anyway my latest lol


----------



## SEWDimples

Elena S said:


> Adidas Superstars and Aquazzura Runway hiking boots
> View attachment 4802001
> View attachment 4802002


I love my Addidas superstars. I have several pair.


----------



## SEWDimples

My recent Nordstrom Rack finds.

Paul Green black suede boots Retail $389 and sale $29.99

Vince tan suede slide sneakers Retail $195 and sale $34.74

Vince Carmel leather slides Retail $275 and sale $75.97

AGL Cream leather slides Retail $375 and sale $45.49


----------



## LPR200

Impressive!



SEWDimples said:


> My recent Nordstrom Rack finds.
> 
> Paul Green black suede boots Retail $389 and sale $29.99
> 
> Vince tan suede slide sneakers Retail $195 and sale $34.74
> 
> Vince Carmel leather slides Retail $275 and sale $75.97
> 
> AGL Cream leather slides Retail $375 and sale $45.49
> 
> View attachment 4821612
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821613
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821614
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821616
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821615


----------



## randr21

SEWDimples said:


> My recent Nordstrom Rack finds.
> 
> Paul Green black suede boots Retail $389 and sale $29.99
> 
> Vince tan suede slide sneakers Retail $195 and sale $34.74
> 
> Vince Carmel leather slides Retail $275 and sale $75.97
> 
> AGL Cream leather slides Retail $375 and sale $45.49
> 
> View attachment 4821612
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821613
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821614
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821616
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821615



I find Vince to be pretty comfy usually, and good quality. Great deals.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sparkly Jimmy Choo Miami trainers in silver and black.


----------



## FeistyLady

so_sofya1985 said:


> I’m 7 months pregnant. Just received these.... I guess I’ll breastfeed in them
> View attachment 4783053
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783054


Beautiful shoes!!!


----------



## jaskg144

Sooo in love with these new Guiseppe Zanotti flats  

They are so comfy and they look absolutely amazing.


----------



## skyqueen

Sferics said:


> Super late with this style but I fell in love with the colour and had to search like forever for a pair in the old style without the cloth under the horsebit.
> So happy!
> 
> View attachment 4804463


I have these, too...the best red!


----------



## Sferics

skyqueen said:


> I have these, too...the best red!
> View attachment 4827624



 Oh, yes! The colour is so rich


----------



## IntheOcean

Sparkletastic said:


> Sparkly Jimmy Choo Miami trainers in silver and black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826197


Love those! Something about that particular sparkle that's sort of... not in your face and more subtle? Really pretty.


----------



## Elena S

Veja V10 sneakers and Saint Laurent West Jordhpur boots


----------



## mellecyn

dpgyrl026 said:


> I honestly don’t know what’s up with me lately. Maybe it’s me watching the Netflix original Korean drama It’s Okay to Not be Okay which was fashion porn, or maybe it’s the quarantine combined with the Leo in me that is begging to add more pretty in my life , but I suddenly find myself wanting all girly colorful structured bags, dressing in pretty satin midi skirts and embellished dainty shoes.  Totally a break from my neutral time capsule look.
> 
> anyway my latest lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819226
> View attachment 4819227


I feel EXACTLY the same!
spent so much time curating my wardrobe towards neutral, few basic staples, and now I want a signature style, I want to add edgy to minimalist...and being in the "life is too short" mood I have invaded Vestiaire Collective trying to find cool second hand things...for 1/5 of price.
-also influence from K dramas...-


----------



## Sparkletastic

jasmynh1 said:


> Sooo in love with these new Guiseppe Zanotti flats
> 
> They are so comfy and they look absolutely amazing.
> 
> View attachment 4827621
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827622


Love these!!! It’s so hard to find beautiful flats and you did!


IntheOcean said:


> Love those! Something about that particular sparkle that's sort of... not in your face and more subtle? Really pretty.


Thanks!  That’s one reason I love them. Most of the sparkly / glittery sneakers look over the top, gaudy or like little kids’ shoes. Lol!  These have sparkle but don’t steal the show when I’m wearing them.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Sharing my joy with here!  My golden lil jewel shoes! New addition to my valentino rockstud fam!


----------



## dpgyrl026

mellecyn said:


> I feel EXACTLY the same!
> spent so much time curating my wardrobe towards neutral, few basic staples, and now I want a signature style, I want to add edgy to minimalist...and being in the "life is too short" mood I have invaded Vestiaire Collective trying to find cool second hand things...for 1/5 of price.
> -also influence from K dramas...-



Right?  I literally just bought lv bandeaus to decorate my new pink lv Locky bb. I never do pink purses and sure as hell never accessorize an accessory before


----------



## randr21

Puffy goodness from Margiela


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My new Dior oblique sneakers. Pretty comfy.


----------



## SpeedyJC

baghagg said:


> These are great!



Thank you! I am pretty big fan of punk and all things Sex Pistols.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Boots from R M Williams and Ann Demeulemeester


----------



## dpgyrl026

I’ve been eyeing Hangisi for so long but couldnt get myself to spend $1000. Just happened to see yesterday they have a $300 off $1000 so jumped on it!  I prefer the 70mm pumps but the only has royal blue, so I chose color over style.   Can’t wait!


----------



## fendifemale

Vince Camuto mules


----------



## dpgyrl026

My Malone Souliers Maisir just arrived!  Got these on sale for $218 from the Bergdorf sale.


----------



## randr21

dpgyrl026 said:


> My Malone Souliers Maisir just arrived!  Got these on sale for $218 from the Bergdorf sale.
> 
> View attachment 4861911


Love their shoes. These are a great neutral...and I like the subtle print on the fabric.


----------



## StylishMD

Birthday gift to me
Chanel classic ballerina in crumpled calfskin


----------



## LuxePup

Snatched a pair of Looney Tunes by Masters of Art for $89 from $250! Anyone has had experience with MOA? Apparently they’re an Italian brand?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kennel & Schmenger fur-lined sneakers


----------



## giligy

Got these MaxMara leather slip-ons, but they're not really the definition of comfort that i'd hoped for  I might have to sell them...


----------



## gps27

just had these come through the post


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Oops!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

giligy said:


> Got these MaxMara leather slip-ons, but they're not really the definition of comfort that i'd hoped for  I might have to sell them...
> 
> View attachment 4867518


I love how these look! may I ask what you find uncomfortable?


----------



## giligy

Sophie-Rose said:


> I love how these look! may I ask what you find uncomfortable?



I don't even remember where on my foot it was because I wore them exactly once, but I had to slap on a few bandaids


----------



## Sophie-Rose

giligy said:


> I don't even remember where on my foot it was because I wore them exactly once, but I had to slap on a few bandaids


That’s disappointing to hear, I think they look fabulous!!!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Aeydē Ivy boots in Hazlenut, size 35 from Net a Porter♥️


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Max Mara Cashmere Boots


----------



## giligy

Sophie-Rose said:


> That’s disappointing to hear, I think they look fabulous!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## StylishMD

Custom made Enrico Cuini (This is the new, upscale line by Taryn Rose)


----------



## cvalier26

New sandals


----------



## Firstchanellv28

One of my new Barbie Shoes!  Love it!


----------



## randr21

I had said no more combat boots since I overdid it last year, but with rise of boot cut and flared jeans and pants, I couldn't resist a platform version. I've worn my prada ones non stop and they really are the and most stylish and practical boots.


----------



## Getdona

Today finally took the plunge! Decided on this Roger Vivier Shoes instead of Christian Louboutin’s Ballala flats and D’orsay Iriza Flats. The leather is so soft, they come big so I size Down from my normal size 7 to 6.5.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

G.H. BASS Weejuns Penny Loafers!!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Finally  wearing the Zanotti shoes!


----------



## JenJBS

A bottle of Red said:


> Finally  wearing the Zanotti shoes!



Gorgeous!     Are they comfortable?


----------



## A bottle of Red

@JenJBS  thank you! Not too uncomfortable,  but the thin heel is not so easy to walk with


----------



## sugarcherry

So pretty!


----------



## Haute_Luxe

Louboutin Kate 85 in brown embossed croc


----------



## nvie

Ferragamo


----------



## randr21

Tall lace-ups thanks to @Straight-Laced


----------



## Straight-Laced

randr21 said:


> Tall lace-ups thanks to @Straight-Laced
> View attachment 4937929


Awesome boots!!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Been watching these Fendi sneakers for months and finally snagged them on sale for half off!


----------



## SEWDimples

A few steals from TJ Maxx and Ross, where I find the most amazing deals. Love boots, especially ankle and combat boots.




Italian combat boots - TJ Maxx



Vince suede sneakers - Ross



Diesel leather and suede boots - Ross



Eileen Fisher suede ankle boots - Ross


----------



## luvleeness

hi Ladies. I ordered these two yesterday from Holtrenfew's website (Canada) and not sure about sizing. My first Jimmy Choo and third Valentino. I hope you can provide advice for my peace of mind (that i ordered a size that would work). Got two sizes for each to be sure: Valentino pink slide in 35.5 and 36.5 (out of stock in 36, my usual size) and jimmy choo brea in 35.5 and 36.i have the rockstud cage shoes (nude patent leather) in 36.5 and a pair of sandals with ankle strap in 35.5. not sure why such a difference. i'm normally a 36. Do you think I nailed it? Thanks heaps in advance.


----------



## sunflower_13

I recently moved from LA to Nebraska and well my red bottoms don't mesh well with the icy snow; therefore, combat boots needed to be purchased. Surviving the snow with some LV fashion.


----------



## maggiesze1

My first pair of Jimmy Choos!!!!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Got these ysls the other day. Excited for spring


----------



## maggiesze1

My first pair of CL flats..


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Got two pairs of shoes today. 

Aloha sandals from Hermes.

Alexander Mcqueen sneakers from Ssense for $405 including tax.


----------



## maggiesze1

Couldn't resist NM's sale! Got these Tory Burch Minnie ballet flats!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## maggiesze1

My newest pair of CL sneakers has arrived!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Michael Kors Boots and Gianvito Rossi Boots


----------



## Luv n bags

Zara Pocket Boots


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

rene caovilla venezia pumps in size 37


----------



## enensweety

Ferragamo Lida and Chanel mules ❤️


----------



## claritaaa27

goldenfountain said:


> Sharing my latest shoe purchase - J’Adior kitten heel slingbacks in technical fabric. These are my second pair of J’Adior- love the style!


Do you mind sharing how you take care of it? Keeping it free from stains or how to clean it. Thank you!


----------



## goldenfountain

claritaaa27 said:


> Do you mind sharing how you take care of it? Keeping it free from stains or how to clean it. Thank you!


To be honest I've only worn them twice (thanks to the pandemic), but I've read other members on here mention spraying the Colonil carbon spray over them. I've wiped clean mine and they're fine so far, I just try to be careful not to wear them in rainy weather/to dirty places.


----------



## A Lee

Prada loafers


----------



## Lacquerista

My pink Barbie-esque Gucci platform rubber slides just arrived  (and mom got the blue pair)
(pic from Netaporter)


----------



## Alexandra Lazescu

A Lee said:


> Prada loafers
> View attachment 4968381


Omg I love them! How did you get your hands on them?!!!!!


----------



## A Lee

Alexandra Lazescu said:


> Omg I love them! How did you get your hands on them?!!!!!



I'm not sure where you are located, but I purchased them at Holt Renfrew in Vancouver. They had just restocked pretty much every size as well.


----------



## dpgyrl026

when work gives you thank you points, you convert it to Bloomies gift card to buy the Jadore shoes.  Her sister Abcdior bag just arrived same day as well (preloved).


----------



## Luv n bags

Luv n bags said:


> Zara Pocket Boots


Ok, need advice.  I got these Prada Monolith boots.  Are they too similar to the Zara’s? Of course, the Prada’s are well made with quality leather, but they are 1k plus more than the Zara’s.  The trend for platform combat boots might come to an end. Confused!


----------



## Luv n bags

Luv n bags said:


> Ok, need advice.  I got these Prada Monolith boots.  Are they too similar to the Zara’s? Of course, the Prada’s are well made with quality leather, but they are 1k plus more than the Zara’s.  The trend for platform combat boots might come to an end. Confused!
> 
> View attachment 4974304
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974311
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974313


I am returning the Prada’s.  Besides the fact that they hurt, the pouches look strange to me.


----------



## baghagg

Luv n bags said:


> the pouches look strange to me.


100%


----------



## SpiceIsle Gal

Getdona said:


> Today finally took the plunge! Decided on this Roger Vivier Shoes instead of Christian Louboutin’s Ballala flats and D’orsay Iriza Flats. The leather is so soft, they come big so I size Down from my normal size 7 to 6.5.


Are they comfortable?


----------



## MaijaS

Ordered these in Ferragamo sale. On the website they were fully black and as soon as I ordered I started to think if that was a good decision as I already have quite few black shoes. Thus, this was a surprise when I opened the box  Absolutely delighted as these will be a great addition to my wardrobe (I would have ordered this colour combo, if I’d seen it on the website).


----------



## maggiesze1

Just received my CL Turela 55mm booties today! Also decided to dress them up with my hot pink/ yellow crystal harness from Sophia Webster!


----------



## cocosapphire

L.L.Bean boots, limited edition red


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My first pair of LV sneakers.


----------



## Sakeno0o

My new Valentino


----------



## Getdona

SpiceIsle Gal said:


> Are they comfortable?


 
The first time I wore them it gave me blisters and was painful lol. 
the second time was so much better. Hoping to get more wear on them.


----------



## Getdona

Lacquerista said:


> My pink Barbie-esque Gucci platform rubber slides just arrived  (and mom got the blue pair)
> (pic from Netaporter)
> 
> View attachment 4968949




pretty. thinking of getting this one for spring. are they comfy?


----------



## Lacquerista

Getdona said:


> pretty. thinking of getting this one for spring. are they comfy?



Sorry, I haven’t worn them out yet!  The chance hasn’t come up yet.


----------



## Purrsey

Classic colour Oran.


----------



## fendifemale

asos


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My oasis sandals.


----------



## maggiesze1

These from Femmes Sans Peur just arrived!


----------



## maggiesze1

These two pairs arrived today! I'm in love with the Stuart Weiztmans!   ....The Irregular Choice pumps are very pretty to look at...but they are a bit too big and the craftmenship is not so good...but I'll make them work. It will be too expensive to return to the store in France...


----------



## Fredesh

Pleaser 5in single sole pumps


----------



## maggiesze1

Irregular Choice Care Bears boots!


----------



## maggiesze1

2 more pairs Irregular Choice shoes arrived today!


----------



## Luv n bags

My CL collection is complete! Hot pink


----------



## fendifemale

Luv n bags said:


> My CL collection is complete! Hot pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020861
> View attachment 5020863


Love this color.❤♡


----------



## wee drop o bush

I got a pair of Sophia Webster Shoellery in the colour shown last August, and I just bought the Rizzo (85mm) boots that are in the photo with them


----------



## SEWDimples

My Aquatalia Ihana black suede boots found at TJ Maxx.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My denim oasis.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I bought these Paris Texas croc print square toe tall boots (w a thick heel 90mm).  A pic from the matches website, the only place that had them in brown (more like British Tan) and burgundy.  I decided to get the burgundy when these went on sale at Saks and an online retailer. It's take me two weeks of patience and purchasing a boot stretcher to stretch out the calves of these so I could comfortably put them on, pull them all the way up (as far as my stubbies will allow).  I've been waiting over a decade to finally get a pair of croc print boots - on sale.  The other is the Gucci Draconia's in silver.  High heel but comfortable.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Crew sneakers.


----------



## mwk

Fell in love with them after seeing Viktor&Rolf S/S 2021 show. 

Collaboration they done with Mellissa. Wasn't sure about rubber shoes but combining my love for Viktor&Rolf along with 20% off first order, I couldn't help myself


----------



## maggiesze1

Ava & Aiden gold flats


----------



## SakuraSakura

Kate Spade Ollie Slingback Kitten Heels. Brand new - $54.00


----------



## maggiesze1

These Cole Haan ocelot print calfhair boots


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My second pair of Oran sandals. Love the nude color.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Birks


----------



## maggiesze1

These gorgeous rainbow beauties from Irregular Choice just arrived!


----------



## shoes4ever

Valentino Roman Stud ankle strap flats


----------



## Getdona

My first pair of Oran sandals. Love this color. Can anybody tell me how much do these stretch? 
Also purchased the Aloha Rubber Sandals since it was on stock and I couldn’t resist. Lol feels like pillow on my feet.


----------



## starrynite_87

DH got me a pair of Veja V-10 Low Tops for my birthday. I also just ordered these Marc Fisher LTD Nakita Snakeskin Printed Strappy Sandals from Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## patsku

These are so comfortable!


----------



## maggiesze1

Just got these today! Sophia Webster Paloma ankle boot 



Check out that heel!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Love Pierre Hardy slides and love them in black!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Posted these elsewhere, it's been awhile lost my bearings here 

I have the white, just want to show the heel!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

These are very comfy! Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## Souzie

These...


----------



## Luv2Scoop

maggiesze1 said:


> 2 more pairs Irregular Choice shoes arrived today!
> View attachment 5018348
> 
> View attachment 5018349


I love IC!!


----------



## maggiesze1

Luv2Scoop said:


> I love IC!!


Me too! They are so much fun to wear!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Just bought these Gucci Sylvie Pumps. Very very comfortable. I bought the 8cm heels. The toe-box is very roomy and doesn't pinch my shoes. Want wait for the right occasion to wear them!


----------



## Elena S

Gucci Brixtons (ignore the pants ) and Ferragamo Vara jellies


----------



## VSUVUS

MK London Sandals
MK Buchanan Loafers
Old Navy flip flops which I got in 2 colours(!) - the other is more of a Taupe


----------



## fendifemale

Nike Quest 3's


----------



## SakuraSakura

Comme Des Garcon x Converse Low Tops


----------



## arielqueen

SakuraSakura said:


> Comme Des Garcon x Converse Low Tops


Are these shoes comfortable?


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Purchased two Tory Burch shoes and Saint Laurent canvas espadrilles.


----------



## SakuraSakura

arielqueen said:


> Are these shoes comfortable?



Hi there Arielqueen! 

I have owned a pair of Comme Des Garcon x Converse high-tops in khaki. They were so incredibly comfortable and supportive ; however I found that the high top portion rubbed my ankle. These are also the 70s Chuck Taylors, not the All Stars. It is so worth spending the extra money to purchase the 70s. The low tops are going to be a much better addition to my closet.


----------



## maggiesze1

My Coach rain boots just arrived today.


----------



## StylishMD

Enrico Cuini.custom made and perfect


----------



## patsku

Valentino


----------



## Straight-Laced

Chloe chunky Franne loafers on sale  
Bought the Franne sock boots last year so I hope these work out too.


----------



## VSUVUS

I know people either love Tevas or hate them...like Crocs  

Got the Sand Dune colour (bottom pair) but the leopard ones are also so cute


----------



## maggiesze1

Cole Haan metallic gold golf sneakers..but I'll just be wearing them regularly..  



I've added some lace charms on them!


----------



## Elena S

Prada chunky suede sandals and Dune London slides arrived today!


----------



## dreastcoast

Elena S said:


> Prada chunky suede sandals and Dune London slides arrived today!



The Dune slides are gorgeous! Do you mind sharing a link or where you got those from? I checked the Dune website but didn't see those particular ones.


----------



## Elena S

dreastcoast said:


> The Dune slides are gorgeous! Do you mind sharing a link or where you got those from? I checked the Dune website but didn't see those particular ones.


I don’t know where you are from, but I bought them from a big European online retailer Zalando. The model is called Lexi.


----------



## dove221

Happy Friday!


----------



## fenia123123

Valentino sandals PVC first strap hurts so much


----------



## fenia123123

fenia123123 said:


> Valentino sandals PVC first strap hurts so much



Do you think the strap will stretch at all?


----------



## dangerouscurves

A birthday present to my self! Been wanting these boots for so long and so happy to find them at Yoox. No need to break them im. Very comfortable from the get-go


----------



## b.Jane

Hi! Does anyone know if the new Prada loafers are true to size? I bought mine from a reseller in a 35 and it’s runs large. I’m usually a 35.5 or 36 and it was still a bit loose on the back. Wonder if I got the real deal or dupe.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Aquazzura Fragolina sandals


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Aquazzura Papillon sandals


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Rene Caovilla Galaxia


----------



## randr21

Haven't bought shoes much during covid, but cant resist their sandals. Highly recommend.

@Hanna Wilson, base + 1 coat and barely passable, but I did it!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> Haven't bought shoes much during covid, but cant resist their sandals. Highly recommend.
> 
> @Hanna Wilson, base + 1 coat and barely passable, but I did it!
> View attachment 5121284
> View attachment 5121283


Beautiful pedi and great sandals! It looks amazing


----------



## maggiesze1

Rene Caovilla lace sneakers! They are so pretty! Even the shoelaces are glittery!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Manolos


----------



## Hanna Wilson

SakuraSakura said:


> Manolos


Great purchase, Manolos are comfortable (unlike Louboutins)


----------



## Jereni

I need to get on this forum more. Just yesterday was stopped dead in my tracks by these beauties in the window at Steve Madden. Best ‘dupes’ of the BV sandal aesthetic that I’ve seen.










Can’t wait to wear them with smoosh summery bags!


----------



## inverved

Fingers crossed I bought the right size...


----------



## Sferics

Originally I wanted some black sneakers like perhaps Stella McCartney eclipse in all black, but something caught my eyes... 
I’d never thought these would be versatile and so easy to wear as their plateaus are sooooo wide in rl... 
...but they are!
Hey Prada, thank you for +7cm in "flat" shoes...


----------



## Nibb

Jereni said:


> I need to get on this forum more. Just yesterday was stopped dead in my tracks by these beauties in the window at Steve Madden. Best ‘dupes’ of the BV sandal aesthetic that I’ve seen.
> 
> View attachment 5128190
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128191
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128192
> 
> 
> Can’t wait to wear them with smoosh summery bags!
> View attachment 5128194


Those are great!


----------



## Nibb

I never go for patent, time for a change.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## maggiesze1

These sparkly Steve Madden Maximas


----------



## Sophie-Rose

These are GORGEOUS!! Do you know what this style is called? I can’t seem to locate them on the European Steve Madden website!! 
thanks 




Jereni said:


> I need to get on this forum more. Just yesterday was stopped dead in my tracks by these beauties in the window at Steve Madden. Best ‘dupes’ of the BV sandal aesthetic that I’ve seen.
> 
> View attachment 5128190
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128191
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128192
> 
> 
> Can’t wait to wear them with smoosh summery bags!
> View attachment 5128194


----------



## Jereni

Sophie-Rose said:


> These are GORGEOUS!! Do you know what this style is called? I can’t seem to locate them on the European Steve Madden website!!
> thanks



Thanks! They are called the Kenley.









						Steve Madden® Official Site | Free Shipping on orders $50+
					

Sign up for SM Pass today. Shop your favorite Steve Madden shoes, handbags, apparel and accessories. Buy now and pay later.




					www.stevemadden.com


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The heel looks super high?? Is it ok to walk in?


----------



## XCCX

LOVE


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Rene Caovilla


----------



## Luv n bags

These boots are better than having a puppy.  I get stopped by men and women all the time complimenting me on them.  I bought a backup to my backup


----------



## Luv n bags

And, because they are like wearing slippers (yes, they are that 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 comfy), I got them in white.  Not loving the color, but I will keep them in my closet in case I get brave enough to wear these.  Reminds me of comic characters boots.


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> Rene Caovilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150046


Sexy low vamp and red lace...can't wait to see the dress you're going to style it with.


----------



## randr21

Luv n bags said:


> These boots are better than having a puppy.  I get stopped by men and women all the time complimenting me on them.  I bought a backup to my backup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150266


Woman after my own . I only bought a backup of my favorite lug soled combat boots, never thought of backup of the backup.


----------



## randr21

Luv n bags said:


> And, because they are like wearing slippers (yes, they are that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comfy), I got them in white.  Not loving the color, but I will keep them in my closet in case I get brave enough to wear these.  Reminds me of comic characters boots.


I'm so glad to find a fellow cool-aid drinker of combat boots. Does that mean this is your 4th pair, if my math is right?

I'm waiting for my favorite pair to come out in white. It seems to be a trend, so I hope they make one bc of it.


----------



## Luv n bags

randr21 said:


> Woman after my own . I only bought a backup of my favorite lug soled combat boots, never thought of backup of the backup.


I can walk miles in these and still look stylish.  A couple of guys were walking behind me and talking.  They said “cool boots”.  She looks like Angelina Jolie”.  Another compared me to a Marvel superhero.  I think I ordered the extra pair when I returned to my car, lol

The expensive version of these are the Gianvito Rossi Martis boots.  I wear these when I want to feel bougie.


----------



## Luv n bags

randr21 said:


> Haven't bought shoes much during covid, but cant resist their sandals. Highly recommend.
> 
> @Hanna Wilson, base + 1 coat and barely passable, but I did it!
> View attachment 5121284
> View attachment 5121283


I still love Valentino’s!


----------



## Luv n bags

randr21 said:


> I'm so glad to find a fellow cool-aid drinker of combat boots. Does that mean this is your 4th pair, if my math is right?
> 
> I'm waiting for my favorite pair to come out in white. It seems to be a trend, so I hope they make one bc of it.


I have more than that! I bought every style of Sam Edelman Circus boots made.  They are like walking on a cloud for me.
Not to mention my Designer platform combat boots.  I can’t wear high heels at the moment, so my boots have gone higher in height!


----------



## randr21

Luv n bags said:


> I have more than that! I bought every style of Sam Edelman Circus boots made.  They are like walking on a cloud for me.
> Not to mention my Designer platform combat boots.  I can’t wear high heels at the moment, so my boots have gone higher in height!


I was being literal, and actually owning exact same style, same color! Yes, the cloud boots would be considered a multiple, since they're diff colors of same style.


----------



## randr21

Luv n bags said:


> I can walk miles in these and still look stylish.  A couple of guys were walking behind me and talking.  They said “cool boots”.  She looks like Angelina Jolie”.  Another compared me to a Marvel superhero.  I think I ordered the extra pair when I returned to my car, lol
> 
> The expensive version of these are the Gianvito Rossi Martis boots.  I wear these when I want to feel bougie.


Now that's a strong "buy" if I've heard of one. Guys dont just throw Angie's name around willy Billy... I knew I remembered someone on tpf owned the martis. These totally remind me of them, like a dupe. Ive never seen anyone make anything similar. Good find.


----------



## Luv n bags

randr21 said:


> Now that's a strong "buy" if I've heard of one. Guys dont just throw Angie's name around willy Billy... I knew I remembered someone on tpf owned the martis. These totally remind me of them, like a dupe. Ive never seen anyone make anything similar. Good find.


It is me who owns a pair.  Don’t you own the low boots?


----------



## randr21

Luv n bags said:


> It is me who owns a pair.  Don’t you own the low boots?


I returned them bc I realized I really need a zipper, but it was a hard decision bc they were so soft. I ended up using that to fund my backup.


----------



## XCCX

Last week’s haul!
I love these Gucci heels, super comfortable! Have them in champagne as well and wish they make them in white!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> Sexy low vamp and red lace...can't wait to see the dress you're going to style it with.


I will post the picture in the evening.


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> I will post the picture in the evening.


Can't wait.


----------



## Luv n bags

The obsession is real!


----------



## electricbluerita

Just got these in the mail today from TRR. I also have them in white. My favorite slinky heeled mule/sandal style. Also great for slightly wider feet. They're called Aleena 75. I love them!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Took advantage of some sales. I had a $50 off birthday coupon for the Tory Burch sandals.





I got these on sale at NM.


----------



## randr21

lorihmatthews said:


> Took advantage of some sales. I had a $50 off birthday coupon for the Tory Burch sandals.
> 
> View attachment 5157985
> 
> 
> 
> I got these on sale at NM.
> 
> View attachment 5157986


Ive been into McQ as a whole aesthetic for a few years now. Their shoes are definitely under the radar more, which sometimes isn't a bad thing. I love the quality and your flats have a beautiful shape.


----------



## baghagg

I have these beauties coming 2-day shipping from Chanel.  They are the calf/goat skin version which are _way_ more comfortable in the toe box than the grosgrain/leather version and the last pair in their system from 20C (luckily exactly my size).  Will post more pics when they arrive.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm not sure yet which color I'll keep


----------



## 880

Luv n bags said:


> I can walk miles in these and still look stylish.  A couple of guys were walking behind me and talking.  They said “cool boots”.  She looks like Angelina Jolie”.  Another compared me to a Marvel superhero.  I think I ordered the extra pair when I returned to my car, lol
> 
> The expensive version of these are the Gianvito Rossi Martis boots.  I wear these when I want to feel bougie.


I love these!


----------



## mgrant

Picked up these Prada boots today


----------



## XCCX

Did I do well in matching these?


----------



## electricbluerita

XCCX said:


> Did I do well in matching these?



Wow, how fabulous! I especially love the Valentinos what that Classic Flap!


----------



## XCCX

electricbluerita said:


> Wow, how fabulous! I especially love the Valentinos what that Classic Flap!


Thank you


----------



## baghagg

XCCX said:


> Did I do well in matching these?
> 
> View attachment 5163264
> View attachment 5163265


Great job!  Beautiful pics!


----------



## baghagg

My new Chanel slingbacks - goatskin with calfskin toe caps - _waaaaay_ more comfortable than the grosgrain toe!  Thank you for allowing me to share.


----------



## electricbluerita

baghagg said:


> My new Chanel slingbacks - goatskin with calfskin toe caps - _waaaaay_ more comfortable than the grosgrain toe!  Thank you for allowing me to share.



So beautiful and timeless. I love the different textures of black. Enjoy!


----------



## XCCX

baghagg said:


> Great job!  Beautiful pics!


Thank you!


----------



## baghagg

electricbluerita said:


> So beautiful and timeless. I love the different textures of black. Enjoy!


Thank you kindly @electricbluerita !  Between the better comfort level and the two-texture effect, these were a no-brainer for me!


----------



## randr21

baghagg said:


> My new Chanel slingbacks - goatskin with calfskin toe caps - _waaaaay_ more comfortable than the grosgrain toe!  Thank you for allowing me to share.


Very cool texture. Makes me think of linen fabric.


----------



## randr21

XCCX said:


> Did I do well in matching these?
> 
> View attachment 5163264
> View attachment 5163265


Love the white accessories collection. Matching does make it easier to style, but sometimes diff tones (and textures) of white give a bit more visual interest, esp an all white outfit.


----------



## XCCX

randr21 said:


> Love the white accessories collection. Matching does make it easier to style, but sometimes diff tones (and textures) of white give a bit more visual interest, esp an all white outfit.


Absolutely! I can mix and match shades now that I completed my collection! But it’s encouraging to hear your feedback.. I am a bit of a perfectionist when it comes to shades and I really want to be more effortless if that makes sense!


----------



## randr21

XCCX said:


> Absolutely! I can mix and match shades now that I completed my collection! But it’s encouraging to hear your feedback.. I am a bit of a perfectionist when it comes to shades and I really want to be more effortless if that makes sense!


I know, a single shade uniform, or monotone, is like ASMR for the eyes. I definitely dont have as much white in my closet, hazards of living in nyc, but when I step out in all black, I remember cringing when the top was a diff shade than my bottom. If that happens now, I'd just go back and add a diff shade of black jacket or a black textured belt.


----------



## XCCX

randr21 said:


> I know, a single shade uniform, or monotone, is like ASMR for the eyes. I definitely dont have as much white in my closet, hazards of living in nyc, but when I step out in all black, I remember cringing when the top was a diff shade than my bottom. If that happens now, I'd just go back and add a diff shade of black jacket or a black textured belt.


I totally know what you mean!


----------



## XCCX

One more pairing!


----------



## 880

XCCX said:


> Did I do well in matching these?
> 
> View attachment 5163264
> View attachment 5163265


Love LOVE! Congrats! I love all of your combos! Effortless indeed!  Now I need to see all the outfits you will put together

i bought this Dior sling back (roughly 1150 USD i think. They will be delivered with some items that need to be tailored). I took a 37; they run a bit big (Im a 38 in some dior sandals and espadrilles, 37 in Gucci, YSL, 37.5 in Manolo. . . 


@baghagg, I love the chanel sling backs! So sleek and they are comfy


----------



## XCCX

880 said:


> Love LOVE! Congrats! I love all of your combos! Effortless indeed!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## electricbluerita

880 said:


> i bought this Dior sling back (roughly 1150 USD i think. They will be delivered with some items that need to be tailored). I took a 37; they run a bit big (Im a 38 in some dior sandals and espadrilles, 37 in Gucci, YSL, 37.5 in Manolo. . .
> View attachment 5170041



I love your new shoes and how the slingback strap is flatly shaped like a ribbon, so cute.


----------



## 880

electricbluerita said:


> I love your new shoes and how the slingback strap is flatly shaped like a ribbon, so cute.


Thank you so much @electricbluerita! The flat strap is comfy and I don’t think will slip off the heel


----------



## JenJBS

After a brutally hot and dry summer this has been our third cool and rainy day in a row (60s-70s), so I decided it's time to get myself some fall shoes for when the weather really turns - and I get to go walking through the fall leaves. And they're Easy Spirit, so they are comfy!


----------



## Cas321

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> My first pair of LV sneakers.


Hi . How is the sizing in these looking to purchase my first pair of LV sneakers ?


----------



## SakuraSakura

My new-to-me pony hair Manolo Blahniks!


----------



## electricbluerita

Adding another thrifty find! I got these sparkly beige/pink suede Prada mules for $100 from a Goodwill Boutique a while back -- some amazing finds but higher prices at the "boutiques." Just got them resoled because the previous older added sole tips, which started to peel off, and never wore the shoes. And the shoes are one size too big for me, so I added my small Pedag insole to it as well (highly recommended, works great on shoes that are half a size to a size too big and also adds comfort)!


----------



## patsku

electricbluerita said:


> Adding another thrifty find! I got these sparkly beige/pink suede Prada mules for $100 from a Goodwill Boutique a while back -- some amazing finds but higher prices at the "boutiques." Just got them resoled because the previous older added sole tips, which started to peel off, and never wore the shoes. And the shoes are one size too big for me, so I added my small Pedag insole to it as well (highly recommended, works great on shoes that are half a size to a size too big and also adds comfort)!
> 
> View attachment 5173155
> 
> View attachment 5173156


Wow, they look beautiful on you! Congrats.


----------



## electricbluerita

patsku said:


> Wow, they look beautiful on you! Congrats.



So nice of you, thank you so much!


----------



## dotty8

Finally got the traditional Venetian velvet slippers (called Friulane or Furlane) in Venice this weekend  ... initially I wanted to get them by Vibi Venezia (last picture), but couldn't find them in Venice, so for now I got a pair from one of the local Venetian shops... will probably order some by Vibi Venezia later as well


----------



## Speedster70

Fluevog Aimee


----------



## Kayapo97

Got these today........ what's inside


----------



## Kayapo97

..... and here they are


----------



## patsku

These Chloe boots


----------



## SEWDimples

Shoe haul from Nordstrom Clear the Rack sale.

Frame loafers



Schultz and Kurt Geiger sandals



Keds Sneakers and Etienne Aigner mules.


----------



## girlfriday17

A lovely new pair of sandals.  Don’t know how much wear I’ll get out of them this year but as long as winter holds off I’m wearing them as much as I can.


----------



## XCCX

Love matching!!!


----------



## arnott




----------



## callais

Just placed a special order for size 34 of these Gianvito Rossi boots; love their ribbon slings and so happy they make size 34s


----------



## Cams

I just bought a pair of Jimmy Choo pumps and Stuart Weitzman boots over the knee. Both first purchase of the brands.


----------



## hhyliu

Gucci Zumi high shaft boots and Hermès Royal loafer


----------



## mal

Couldn’t resist the shiny points!!
Saint Laurent Viper

View attachment 5217341


View attachment 5217354


----------



## mzbaglady1

Saint Laurent combat boots.


----------



## avcbob

Cams said:


> I just bought a pair of Jimmy Choo pumps and Stuart Weitzman boots over the knee. Both first purchase of the brands.


Cams,  My wife LOVES Steward Weitzman shoes and boots and I think you will too!!  She finds them very comfortable and can wear even the very high styles for hours.


----------



## Litsa

First pair of Gucci loafers. I went with a light color since the open back makes these shoes perfect for that in between hot/cold weather here in nyc.


----------



## 1DaySoon

from the Woodbury outlets


----------



## luiza

1DaySoon said:


> from the Woodbury outlets


Very nice pointy toes pumps, enjoy wearing them!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I caved and purchased a pair of Ugg Mini Leather boots! *hangs head in shame* hahaha


----------



## Christofle

Comfortable shoes in a nice Fall colour


----------



## XCCX

New bag, new perfectly matching shoe!


----------



## JenJBS

XCCX said:


> New bag, new perfectly matching shoe!
> 
> View attachment 5247394
> View attachment 5247395



Stunning!


----------



## XCCX

JenJBS said:


> Stunning!


Thank you


----------



## Hanna Wilson

XCCX said:


> New bag, new perfectly matching shoe!
> 
> View attachment 5247394
> View attachment 5247395


Beautiful Classic bag  the color looks so different depending on the lighting


----------



## Kayapo97

Wearing my new Philipp Plein boots from the new season collection


----------



## XCCX

Hanna Wilson said:


> Beautiful Classic bag  the color looks so different depending on the lighting


It does! Thank you


----------



## Christofle

My first pair of alligator shoes! I’m excited to receive them.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> My first pair of alligator shoes! I’m excited to receive them.
> 
> View attachment 5260555



Wow! Fantastic shoes!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Wow! Fantastic shoes!


Thanks @JenJBS 

They make some really interesting shoes (some are a bit out there with regards to styling though)








						BRANCHINI EXCLUSIVE SHOES LUXURY ITALIAN HANDMADE SHOES
					

BRANCHINI EXCLUSIVE SHOES FATTE A MANO SCARPE SU MISURA HANDMADE SHOES MEN’S SHOES CUSTOMS SHOES LUXURY ITALIAN SHOES CALZATURE ARTIGIANALI




					www.branchinishoes.com


----------



## fendifemale

Steve Madden


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kayapo97 said:


> Wearing my new Philipp Plein boots from the new season collection
> 
> View attachment 5248108
> View attachment 5248108


Love them! Totally scandalicious!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 5260716
> 
> Steve Madden


Strangely, these cute boots look comfy!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Got these chunky leather boots in the Zara Black Friday sale.
I’ve been dying for a pair of the Bottega Lug boots but they are currently not in my budget so these will have to do for now!!


----------



## fendifemale

Sunshine mama said:


> Strangely, these cute boots look comfy!


They are to a certain extent. It's a little steep. Lol.


----------



## XCCX

Finally pulled the trigger on this super stunning classic piece!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Saint Laurent Venice Slip On in animal print nero
The Saks’ sale price was too good to not purchase, and I don’t own hot pink sneakers. The sneakers fit comfortable and I only went up 1/2 size to 37.5 from my usual US 7.


----------



## Christina2

Kayapo97 said:


> Wearing my new Philipp Plein boots from the new season collection
> 
> View attachment 5248108
> View attachment 5248108


Love the heel design on these. Congrats for finding them.


----------



## Kayapo97

Sunshine mama said:


> Love them! Totally scandalicious!


thank you


----------



## Kayapo97

Christina2 said:


> Love the heel design on these. Congrats for finding them.


Thank you


----------



## 1DaySoon




----------



## lorihmatthews

Our return to office has been delayed for an undefined amount of time now due to the new variants. So I decided to buy non-office shoes. They're on sale on the TB website.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I took the plunge and treated myself to a pair of Bottega Veneta Lug boots! 

I’ve wanted these for So long!!!
I’m still waiting for the to arrive so a website screenshot will have to do for now!


----------



## nvie

Beach Sandals - Multicolore Metallise 
Bikini Sandals - Gris Argente


----------



## Ellen Cherry

I love Chelsea boots! I have thrare pairs!



Sophie-Rose said:


> I took the plunge and treated myself to a pair of Bottega Veneta Lug boots!
> 
> I’ve wanted these for So long!!!
> I’m still waiting for the to arrive so a website screenshot will have to do for now!
> 
> View attachment 5286094


----------



## Kayapo97

Treated myself (again!) in the sales to this pair of Casadei heels. 
Well I couldn't resist them - could you?


----------



## dangerouscurves

I fell in love with the Amy boots from Aigner Munich that I bought two pairs of them in different leather and style combinations. They're
well-made of good quality leathers and very comfortable.


----------



## avcbob

Kayapo97 said:


> Treated myself (again!) in the sales to this pair of Casadei heels.
> Well I couldn't resist them - could you?
> 
> View attachment 5298381
> View attachment 5298380
> View attachment 5298381
> View attachment 5298381


Beautiful - we'll be looking for modeling shots!


----------



## patsku

New spring sneakers!


----------



## acrid82

I'm in the hunt for beige pumps and finally got a great deal on Gianvito Rossi pumps in colour praline....though they are just a tiny bit too big...so not sure if I'm gonna keep or not yet.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Just bought two pairs of shoes. Doc Martens Shriver Hi for raves, long walk or work. And these ones!!! Chloe Rylee overknee boots!


----------



## xoxoxx

I’m soooo excited I finally got my hands on Mach & Mach, been waiting since early last year for restock. Went a little crazy and pre-ordered the full crystal ones and also the silver PVC since I can’t find the Amina Begum.
Can’t wait for these to come!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

acrid82 said:


> I'm in the hunt for beige pumps and finally got a great deal on Gianvito Rossi pumps in colour praline....though they are just a tiny bit too big...so not sure if I'm gonna keep or not yet.
> 
> View attachment 5305946


I'd say return. Pumps that are too big will come off


----------



## acrid82

dangerouscurves said:


> I'd say return. Pumps that are too big will come off



For sure...I tried them on later when the feet wasn't that swollen after a whole day and it got pretty clear that they were too big. So I've actually already returned them. Still looking for the perfect pair!


----------



## dangerouscurves

I returned the over-the-knee Chloe Rylee boots (6,5 US size but 37 in Chloe Rylee is too big) and bought another Chloe Rylee but the cutout version (size 37,5 but fit me better). I think I'm gonna keep these ones. They might look crazy but I'm surprised they go with almost everything in my closet. Very versatile in all seasons too.


----------



## Sakeno0o

My new LP summar walk


----------



## Christofle

dangerouscurves said:


> I returned the over-the-knee Chloe Rylee boots (6,5 US size but 37 in Chloe Rylee is too big) and bought another Chloe Rylee but the cutout version (size 37,5 but fit me better). I think I'm gonna keep these ones. They might look crazy but I'm surprised they go with almost everything in my closet. Very versatile in all seasons too.
> View attachment 5319737


This gladiator style is so cool !


----------



## acrid82

Sakeno0o said:


> My new LP summar walk



What do you recommend regarding sizing for LP?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Christofle said:


> This gladiator style is so cool !


Thank you! I'll be wearing these in every outings


----------



## mzbaglady1

Miu Miu denim knee length boots.


----------



## millivanilli

Sakeno0o said:


> My new LP summar walk


dear could you please tell me how good LP shoes are? I have been eyeing them for years now but didn't know if the will stand the test of the time?


----------



## Sakeno0o

millivanilli said:


> dear could you please tell me how good LP shoes are? I have been eyeing them for years now but didn't know if the will stand the test of the time?


I got them cuz they are very trendy lol ,, it’s very comfortable but you have to be very carful to keep them clean ( very sensitive leather )


----------



## SakuraSakura

Miz Mooz Alisa booties.


----------



## arliegirl

Love them . SA talked me into trying on ❤️.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I know these have been around a while but I never paid attention until late last year, then I just had to have them, but they were all sold out.
After a wait list with Sak's they are finally mine.  See by Chloe Mallory Biker boot, which is really not a biker boot but a combination of early and late 20th century combat boots.  I don't typically buy stuff that has a military theme, after 30 years in the Army it's not my stick.  But I've come around to some old camo style and I really love this style boot.  It has the WWII theme front strap and (gold) buckle and reminded me of my old leather jump boots I wore before the suede combat boots.  

Anyway here they are, and a photo with my real military boots I've kept for prosperity and great memories.


----------



## rutabaga

GG old school


----------



## SEWDimples

Picked up some shoes from last Nordstrom Rack Clear the Rack sale. Tory Burch for $58.97 and $67.97 and last sandal is Schultz for $38.97 plus 20% off all of them.


----------



## SEWDimples

More shoe deals from Nordstrom Rack Clear the Rack sale. Vince Black Platform sandal $67.47, della terra vegan sandals $69.97, Caslon boots $33.73 and Kate Spade Keds $10.49.


----------



## acrid82

Waiting on delivery


----------



## XCCX

Found a great match to my beige 19 flap bag! Prada mules in dessert beige  best part is, they’re super comfy!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

XCCX said:


> Found a great match to my beige 19 flap bag! Prada mules in dessert beige  best part is, they’re super comfy!!!
> 
> View attachment 5388957
> View attachment 5388958
> View attachment 5388959


Wow! They are perfect together. Love strap with your Chanel bag.


----------



## XCCX

SEWDimples said:


> Wow! They are perfect together. Love strap with your Chanel bag.


Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

More shoes from Nordstrom Rack End of Season sale, which was 40% off clearance.

FRAME Bordeaux Le Willoughby Mule



Veronica Beard Pailita Embroidered Eclipse Sneaker



Seychelles Low Key Slide Sandal
Blue and Pink Multi


----------



## GLangdon

They were supposed to be a gift to my niece for her prom… but somehow when they arrived, they were in my size and not hers, and they now live in my shoe collection!


----------



## l.ch.

XCCX said:


> Found a great match to my beige 19 flap bag! Prada mules in dessert beige  best part is, they’re super comfy!!!
> 
> View attachment 5388957
> View attachment 5388958
> View attachment 5388959


Wow! I could never walk in them, but they are gorgeous.


----------



## l.ch.

Camper on sale. Love the color! Need to figure out how to style them…


----------



## Hanash

Wedges are always a comfy bet for summer!


----------



## Mapia57

Swedish hasbeens!


----------



## jaskg144

New Stuart Weitzman sandals for summer    love the metallic leather and the pearls


----------



## XCCX

Got these 2 comfortable mules! Love them!
I scored the burgundy on sale on Farfetch!


----------



## Gimmethebag

New shoe designer on the scene: Kendall Miles.

Women-owned , Chicago-owned, Black-owned, and Italian-made.

Do I know where I will wear them? No. Did I need them? Yes.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I scored a pair of Moon Boot LAB69 Dark Side Low Shearling Snow Boots for $40.00 at my local Platos Closet. While it won't be chilly for a while I am prepared for my final fall semester in my cushy new-to-me booties. 



			https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shopping/women/moon-boot-lab69-dark-side-low-shearling-snow-boots-item-16025219.aspx?size=21&storeid=13646&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_keywordid=278346919&utm_shoppingproductid=16025219-5157&pid=google_search&af_channel=Search&c=873976073&af_c_id=873976073&af_siteid=&af_keywords=pla-885386819651&af_adset_id=46880937354&af_ad_id=204907747097&af_sub1=278346919&af_sub5=16025219-5157&is_retargeting=true&shopping=yes&gclid=CjwKCAjw7cGUBhA9EiwArBAvokNZdfq6y3qvp95EruOibWIh1odG5v8R_CJQwaRri-cjy2GDLXp4PRoCqwAQAvD_BwE


----------



## IntheOcean

These Geox loafers are on their way!


----------



## Christofle

IntheOcean said:


> These Geox loafers are on their way!
> 
> View attachment 5417029


These are really cool! They look like Chanel and Vans had a love child.


----------



## IntheOcean

Christofle said:


> These are really cool! They look like Chanel and Vans had a love child.


Thanks! Yep, they do look like that


----------



## Christofle

IntheOcean said:


> Thanks! Yep, they do look like that


Geox last forever too


----------



## IntheOcean

Christofle said:


> Geox last forever too


And they're usually super comfy for my feet, too. And I love (mock) snakeskin. Patiently waiting for them to arrive!


----------



## fendifemale

Baguette Slides


----------



## JenJBS

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 5418723
> 
> Baguette Slides



Love the nail polish color!


----------



## fendifemale

JenJBS said:


> Love the nail polish color!


Thank you! It's Aloha From OPI.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

James Perse


----------



## Princessdhea

My first choo and the prettiest in my collection


----------



## renee_nyc

Alaia studded flatform espadrilles.


----------



## DoggieBags

Fratelli Rossetti. They’re having their summer sale now.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Just ordered these two as my store did not have my size


----------



## bluewinds

My 'new' vintage designer Italian slip-ons


----------



## randr21

Boot obsession continues... great choices to be had if you haven't tried combat/biker/lug sole yet. Also the tall boot is back (w/ otk not far behind, again).

Brunello Cucinelli & Ann Demeulemeester.


----------



## bluewinds

randr21 said:


> Boot obsession continues... great choices to be had if you haven't tried combat/biker/lug sole yet. Also the tall boot is back (w/ otk not far behind, again).
> 
> Brunello Cucinelli & Ann Demeulemeester.
> View attachment 5443971
> View attachment 5443972


The first pair are quite nice but cant stand biker boots and lug soles - ok if you work on a building site though


----------



## millivanilli

omg omg omg I am hyperventilating at this moment right now. I bought THE most amazing, pretty, fantastic shoes I ever saw.

Ready? Ready? READY? Here they come




If you are a bold type as I am you might LOVE the designer, but grab your wallet and put it in the safe or anywhere out of reach









						MID-SEASON SALE
					

Kat Maconie sale now up to 60% off




					katmaconie.com


----------



## lorihmatthews

Louboutin booties are more practical for me these days.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I also got a pair of Alexander McQueen shearling booties. The elastic is too tight on the left boot so I'm going to take it to a cobbler to adjust it.


----------



## purly

Ferragamo loafers:


	

		
			
		

		
	
Pikolinos booties:


----------



## jaskg144

Just bought these beautiful green velvet Kurt Geiger mules. I was looking for an alternative to wearing ballet flats in the evening and I'm hoping these look good!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## purly

Bought a bunch of brown flats for fall. These are the ones I'm keeping.

Ralph Lauren penny loafers



Tod's Driving Moccasins



Portland Leather Loafers



It's funny how the ones that look the "fanciest" (if brown loafers can be considered fancy) were also the least expensive.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Pre covid I mostly wore 100 cm and above high heels every day, all day.   Post covid, my style and tolerance has changed dramatically.  I now buy flats and comfort shoes.

In search for comfortable (slack) shoes, I found these fendi.  I had previously turned them down when they first came out.  I bought these last week and after wearing them all day, they are the most comfortable shoe I own.  The back cushion is amazing.  Went ahead and ordered cream which just arrived.  I cannot recommend them enough for comfort.  Not sure I would wear with a dress or a skirt. Hey it’s 2022 and I now wear flats.


----------



## purly

White leather sneakers - Ralph Lauren
Navy blue boat shoes - Sperry



Ugg - White Adirondack Boots
Chloe - Black Edith Booties



I've bought a lot of shoes lately because my feet went up a half size.


----------



## vsmr

Stuart Weitzman Nudistsong Cross in Adobe patent leather


----------



## Sferics

Burberry Sneakers  - I love them


----------



## MrsSlocomb

My new loro piana summer walking charms.  I bought these and wore them out of the store and walked all over Chicago and it really was like walking on clouds!! We had spent the previous days walking around the city in Vans and my feet were throbbing!  Absolutely worth the price!!!


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Also on the same trip I got these new fall Chanels.  I've been waiting several seasons now for them to come out with a ballerina in some kind of green.  These are velvet but I would've preferred lambskin but I guess I'll just have to wait some more...


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

MrsSlocomb said:


> My new loro piana summer walking charms.  I bought these and wore them out of the store and walked all over Chicago and it really was like walking on clouds!! We had spent the previous days walking around the city in Vans and my feet were throbbing!  Absolutely worth the price!!!
> View attachment 5602611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602612
> View attachment 5602613


I have read about how comfortable they are. Do they run true to size? Since they are suede do they stretch out after a while?


----------



## MrsSlocomb

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I have read about how comfortable they are. Do they run true to size? Since they are suede do they stretch out after a while?


I actually had to go up a half size when I tried them on in the boutique.  Of course I had been walking around all morning, so I'm wondering if my feet had been swollen.  I hope they don't stretch too much.  The are like walking on clouds, though


----------



## jaskg144

I bought these beautiful Stuart Weitzman Keelan boots from The Outnet (I have a few pairs from there and they were all made in Spain) and I absolutely love how they look and feel, but they're made in China. I paid the same amount that I would have paid for Italian/Spanish made boots, so I'm not sure I feel that the price I paid. What do you all think?


----------



## Sterntalerli

Can’t wait


----------



## Sterntalerli

jaskg144 said:


> I bought these beautiful Stuart Weitzman Keelan boots from The Outnet (I have a few pairs from there and they were all made in Spain) and I absolutely love how they look and feel, but they're made in China. I paid the same amount that I would have paid for Italian/Spanish made boots, so I'm not sure I feel that the price I paid. What do you all think?
> View attachment 5609550


I read somewhere that made in Italy doesn’t have to mean the shoes are actually made in Italy. It’s enough if just one piece is made in Italy. I wouldn’t worry. You love them right? Enjoy them!!


----------



## din.din

HELP! I just got these hard to come by new Amina Muaddi Begum Slingbacks in clear PVC. They fit fine, but BOTH heels squeak . Is this normal, and has anyone experienced this and know how to make it go away??


----------



## makeupbyomar

This ended up being an unexpected free pair of new boots.

Brought in my limited edition Blundstone boots I've had for a few years to be re-soled or retreaded. A couple of staff looked at them and said the soles have a manufactuer defect and that they were unrepairable.




I pleaded with them that I wanted to keep them, being that they were a limited edition production run. They said due to safety issues, they'd have to keep them.

They offered me a new pair in exchange for them. All I had to do was just pay the sales tax.

So I got these...




I also purchased the brush and the conditioner.


----------



## mal

lorihmatthews said:


> Louboutin booties are more practical for me these days.
> View attachment 5578513
> View attachment 5578514


Love these so much!!


----------



## mal

randr21 said:


> Boot obsession continues... great choices to be had if you haven't tried combat/biker/lug sole yet. Also the tall boot is back (w/ otk not far behind, again).
> 
> Brunello Cucinelli & Ann Demeulemeester.
> View attachment 5443971
> View attachment 5443972


Love Ann D so much!


----------



## PorscheGirl

I have a million pairs of stilettos but they seem so ancient history.
Currently I'm totally into sneakers!

Here are 2 pairs of Bottega pillow sneakers I just got. Love them! Way cool!


----------



## gabislima001

I am obsessed with my new loafers  now they’re my favourite shoes


----------



## starrynite_87

Ugg Tasman slippers. The size 8 in the chestnut color have been sold out, so the moment I received the notification from Nordstrom I had to buy them.


----------



## JenJBS

Josef Seibel boots.


----------



## Christina2

New Platforms
I don't normally wear platforms but I could not resist these. Have everything I love, Extended pointed toe, 130mm arch and the cutest view from the rear of any of my heels.,


----------



## Christina2

Christina2 said:


> New Platforms
> I don't normally wear platforms but I could not resist these. Have everything I love, Extended pointed toe, 130mm arch and the cutest view from the rear of any of my heels.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632571


I guess this is a bit off topic but I am always looking to increase my collection of heels. I find reviews of 120mm high heel + pointed toe pumps to be very valuable to my selection process. I know about AliExpress, Amazon, Nordstroms. Are there any other sites that publish reviews of these type heels?
I would truly appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Dego

Recently got my hands (feet?) on these totally gorgeous Tom Ford heels


----------



## heelsmodels

Dego said:


> Recently got my hands (feet?) on these totally gorgeous Tom Ford heels
> 
> View attachment 5641355
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641356
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641357
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641358
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641359


Gorgeous high heels.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Got these Jimmy Choo Raine sneakers at Zalando outlet in Cologne Germany for only 157€! Can't believe my luck with these ones. No box but they did come with extra shoe laces and one dustbag.


----------



## Christina2

Bought a gorgeous pair of black patent 120mm pumps and wouldn't you know it - heel came apart the first wear! Ugh - has this ever happened to you? It is so embarrassing (happened in the park at lunchtime) and so dangerous (I had to finish my shift at the jewelry boutique stand in these heels !!


----------



## starrynite_87

New Balance 327 Sneakers


----------



## lorihmatthews

Got these super cool boots from Macy's online.


----------



## vsmr

Veronica Beard "Lisa" sling-back pumps in Raspberry suede


----------



## heelsmodels

vsmr said:


> Veronica Beard "Lisa" sling-back pumps in Raspberry suede
> 
> View attachment 5661120


Those are really beautiful and they look perfect on your feet.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Finally got a pair of Stuart Weitzman 5050s, cant wait to wear them. The leather is so supple and really elongating. I have loved the style for years but never bought the SW ones, finally did and not looking back.


----------



## Enjey

Was tempted to get the poudre color because it matches my top but ended up getting the black one


----------



## sdkitty

Enjey said:


> Was tempted to get the poudre color because it matches my top but ended up getting the black one
> 
> View attachment 5667277


they're beautiful and you have the legs for them but I think the nude ones would have gone with more outfits


----------



## Sferics

Bought these two online...I think, I wanted some block heel and I also wanted something Prada 
This was not very clever because I have to decide which pair to keep, and I'm already torn.
I’m such an idiot!


----------



## Sferics

vsmr said:


> Veronica Beard "Lisa" sling-back pumps in Raspberry suede
> 
> View attachment 5661120


Everything looks so stunning in this pic!


----------



## eccoxbag

Gotten obsessed with resale and some vintage. Especially Gucci, although those Bottega Ventetas were a steal and brand new. It’s not a style that’s made any more, but absolutely recognizable/iconic IMO.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

James Perse


----------



## Sferics

Sferics said:


> Bought these two online...I think, I wanted some block heel and I also wanted something Prada
> This was not very clever because I have to decide which pair to keep, and I'm already torn.
> I’m such an idiot!
> 
> View attachment 5672567
> View attachment 5672568
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672571
> View attachment 5672572




The decision is made, and it was not easy but...yay!


----------



## acrid82

Just ordered these Max Mara boots... on sale


----------



## jaskg144

Got these beautiful Jimmy Choo Cora boots in the sales for 50% off!    Obsessed with the sparkle


----------



## gere

Got this Prada Foam Sandals. Mission completed 2022


----------



## Sferics

acrid82 said:


> Just ordered these Max Mara boots... on sale
> 
> View attachment 5678965


They look so perfect!


----------

